# Weight Watchers Chat -- Part III



## pwdebbie

Starting a new thread since we are now at 250 pages on the old thread.  Here is the first post from the previous thread.

"Hi there! This thread is intended for people who are following Weight Watchers, but everyone is welcome. Many times I have come home from a meeting itching to "talk" to someone else about what was said in the meeting or maybe share tips or my leader's recipe of the day. I thought it could be a place to hang out, discuss the meeting topic of the week, share recipes and goals and what ever else comes to mind."

This is a continuation of this thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2690382

The first thread can be found here:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2405181

*Thank you to SJMS71 for compiling Before / During / After photos here:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46137026&postcount=712*


----------



## disneydreamin247

Yay a new thread! I had an awful day of emotional eating yesterday after getting some scary news at my DD's doctor appointment.


----------



## NC State

Yay, for a new thread and new members!


----------



## 6ofus2

Hello there, I'm ready to join this thread.  My name is Robbie, I'm 33, married, mom of four great kids.  I work full-time outside of the home.  I began ww on March 23, 2012 and as of last Friday am officially down 34.4 lbs.  My goal is to lost 100, so 65.6 to go!  I look forward to participating in this.


----------



## wvjules

UGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!  Today was WI day.  I was -0.4.  Last week I was only -0.2.  I haven't even lost 1lb in 2 weeks!  I'm soooooo frustrated right now.  I didn't exercise as much as I normally do and I honestly don't think I'm eating enough.  I have been doing SFT but still tracking.  I put in my foods for the day and then change my tracker to points and I'm never at or even with a few points of my daily target.  I'm always way under.  I'm going to switch back to points this week but still eat power foods.  I just need to make sure I'm eating ENOUGH of them!  

Oh, and for some stupid reason I, in my frustrated state, went to McDonald's and got a Big Mac and LARGE fries for lunch!  I feel ill now but it tasted soooo good at the time.  Maybe this little binge will get me off of this damned plateau!


----------



## jessc79

I'm Jessica - I'm 32 yrs old mom of 2 boys 9 & 14 months.  I've lost 26.6 so far (hit my 10 percent goal this past week - yay!) and have about 65 lbs more to go until I'm a Lifetime member.  My goal is to lose about 35 more lbs prior to our Disney trip December 2012!


----------



## TillyDe

Hi,
My name is Debbie and I am a 56 year old mother of one DD (age 33) and one wonderful grandson (almost 6 months).

I am a WW retread.  I have made goal weight twice since 1997.  I am not at my heaviest at this point but I need to get this weight off.

I plan on starting again this Sunday.  I do better when I start at the beginning of the week.

My number one reason is that I want to be healthy so that I can keep up with my grandson and see him grown.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

6ofus2 said:


> Hello there, I'm ready to join this thread.  My name is Robbie, I'm 33, married, mom of four great kids.  I work full-time outside of the home.  I began ww on March 23, 2012 and as of last Friday am officially down 34.4 lbs.  My goal is to lost 100, so 65.6 to go!  I look forward to participating in this.



Welcome Robbie!  Almost 35 pounds in 3 months is excellent.  Congratulations!  





wvjules said:


> UGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!  Today was WI day.  I was -0.4.  Last week I was only -0.2.  I haven't even lost 1lb in 2 weeks!  I'm soooooo frustrated right now.  I didn't exercise as much as I normally do and I honestly don't think I'm eating enough.  I have been doing SFT but still tracking.  I put in my foods for the day and then change my tracker to points and I'm never at or even with a few points of my daily target.  I'm always way under.  I'm going to switch back to points this week but still eat power foods.  I just need to make sure I'm eating ENOUGH of them!



It looks like you may have figured out where the problem is.  Dont get discouraged and frustrated.  It happens to everyone.  We cant have wonderful losses each week.  At least you're losing!    Have a great week and good luck on your next weigh in.  




jessc79 said:


> I'm Jessica - I'm 32 yrs old mom of 2 boys 9 & 14 months.  I've lost 26.6 so far (hit my 10 percent goal this past week - yay!) and have about 65 lbs more to go until I'm a Lifetime member.  My goal is to lose about 35 more lbs prior to our Disney trip December 2012!



Hi Jessica!  Welcome to the thread.  My name is Jessie and I have a 10 yr old boy.  I like that you're planning to become a Lifetimer!    You're looking at about 6 pounds per month to reach your goal which sounds very reasonable.  Good luck!  





TillyDe said:


> Hi,
> My name is Debbie and I am a 56 year old mother of one DD (age 33) and one wonderful grandson (almost 6 months).
> 
> I am a WW retread.  I have made goal weight twice since 1997.  I am not at my heaviest at this point but I need to get this weight off.
> 
> I plan on starting again this Sunday.  I do better when I start at the beginning of the week.
> 
> My number one reason is that I want to be healthy so that I can keep up with my grandson and see him grown.



  That's great motivation Debbie and congratulations on your decision to come back to Weight Watchers.  Let us know how it goes on Sunday and I hope you do well over the July 4th holiday.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

disneydreamin247 said:


> Yay a new thread! I had an awful day of emotional eating yesterday after getting some scary news at my DD's doctor appointment.




I hope your week gets better and that you DD will be fine.


----------



## cmcadoo66

Welcome to all the new people joining in! I am new here too and I am glad to be back on track.

Well today was WI and I lost 3.4 lbs!! I know it is mostly water weight but I'm just glad to have it gone! I am happy to be heading in the right direction.


----------



## Twingle

Whoo hoo - one more super motivational and helpful thread!  I don't post often, but read daily, and can't wait to join on this thread also!

DisneyDreamin247 - hope all will be okay with your DD.


----------



## NC State

wvjules said:


> UGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!  Today was WI day.  I was -0.4.  Last week I was only -0.2.  I haven't even lost 1lb in 2 weeks!  I'm soooooo frustrated right now.  I didn't exercise as much as I normally do and I honestly don't think I'm eating enough.  I have been doing SFT but still tracking.  I put in my foods for the day and then change my tracker to points and I'm never at or even with a few points of my daily target.  I'm always way under.  I'm going to switch back to points this week but still eat power foods.  I just need to make sure I'm eating ENOUGH of them!
> 
> Oh, and for some stupid reason I, in my frustrated state, went to McDonald's and got a Big Mac and LARGE fries for lunch!  I feel ill now but it tasted soooo good at the time.  Maybe this little binge will get me off of this damned plateau!



I feel your pain, I was there for two weeks also.   Go ahead and get the frustration out then get back on track.  I did and I lost what I gained.  Sometime you just have to "reset" your body.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Congratulations to all on their losses...and to those who gained a little, keep up the wonderful work, you'll reach your goal.

I myself have had a horrible week and haven't stayed on plan much.  We live in the Colorado Springs area where the horrendous fires has been destroying houses.  Im a terrible emotional eater, and I've been so nervous all week...and eating as I shouldn't.  We aren't in any danger, but friends and family have been evacuated.  The only "good" thing about my nerves and eating, is I also have a nervous stomach, so pretty much everything that's been coming in, has been leaving my body shortly afterwards (If you know what I mean  )


----------



## Tinker_Belle

6ofus2 said:


> Hello there, I'm ready to join this thread.  My name is Robbie, I'm 33, married, mom of four great kids.  I work full-time outside of the home.  I began ww on March 23, 2012 and as of last Friday am officially down 34.4 lbs.  My goal is to lost 100, so 65.6 to go!  I look forward to participating in this.



Hi Robbie! I'm new as of yesterday too! 

Congratulations on your success so far! Losing so much with 4 kids and a full-time job is an incredible challenge.


----------



## Tinker_Belle

jessc79 said:


> I'm Jessica - I'm 32 yrs old mom of 2 boys 9 & 14 months.  I've lost 26.6 so far (hit my 10 percent goal this past week - yay!) and have about 65 lbs more to go until I'm a Lifetime member.  My goal is to lose about 35 more lbs prior to our Disney trip December 2012!



Hi Jessica! Congrats on your loss so far! Your goal is very inspirational!


----------



## Tinker_Belle

TillyDe said:


> Hi,
> My name is Debbie and I am a 56 year old mother of one DD (age 33) and one wonderful grandson (almost 6 months).
> 
> I am a WW retread.  I have made goal weight twice since 1997.  I am not at my heaviest at this point but I need to get this weight off.
> 
> I plan on starting again this Sunday.  I do better when I start at the beginning of the week.
> 
> My number one reason is that I want to be healthy so that I can keep up with my grandson and see him grown.



Hi Debbie! I think it's great that you decided to start again...and for such a wonderful reason! I do better at the beginning of the week too. I joined this board yesterday as well, and I've gotten a lot of inspiration just from reading through some of the last thread. This is just what I needed!

Good luck to you! 

BTW, I like your Tink


----------



## Tinker_Belle

wvjules said:


> UGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!  Today was WI day.  I was -0.4.  Last week I was only -0.2.  I haven't even lost 1lb in 2 weeks!  I'm soooooo frustrated right now.  I didn't exercise as much as I normally do and I honestly don't think I'm eating enough.  I have been doing SFT but still tracking.  I put in my foods for the day and then change my tracker to points and I'm never at or even with a few points of my daily target.  I'm always way under.  I'm going to switch back to points this week but still eat power foods.  I just need to make sure I'm eating ENOUGH of them!
> 
> Oh, and for some stupid reason I, in my frustrated state, went to McDonald's and got a Big Mac and LARGE fries for lunch!  I feel ill now but it tasted soooo good at the time.  Maybe this little binge will get me off of this damned plateau!



I had the same problem when I tried SFT.  I think you're right about not eating enough.  Hopefully, the Big Mac helps you to get back on track!


----------



## penguin1102

Hi everyone I would love to join your board.  I was skimming through the last one and loved the amount of support that you all give each other.

A little about me, my name is Jessica and I am 28 years old married to DH.  No kids yet.  I look forward to getting to know all of you.


----------



## pwdebbie

6ofus2 said:


> Hello there, I'm ready to join this thread.  My name is Robbie, I'm 33, married, mom of four great kids.  I work full-time outside of the home.  I began ww on March 23, 2012 and as of last Friday am officially down 34.4 lbs.  My goal is to lost 100, so 65.6 to go!  I look forward to participating in this.



My 29yo dd with 4 kiddos (7, 5, and twins 4) joined March 1, two weeks before me and is down 35 lbs as of this past week.  I'm not sure what her final goal is but she is down a clothing size.  She and her dh are hiking part of the Appalachian Trail today and tomorrow for their anniversary.  (My idea of romantic is NOT sleeping in an AT leanto with other hikers, but hey, whatever floats their boat!  Secretly I am hoping dsil has something else up his sleeve.)

Congrats on being 1/3 of the way to your goal!


----------



## pwdebbie

wvjules said:


> UGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!  Today was WI day.  I was -0.4.  Last week I was only -0.2.  I haven't even lost 1lb in 2 weeks!  I'm soooooo frustrated right now.  I didn't exercise as much as I normally do and I honestly don't think I'm eating enough.  I have been doing SFT but still tracking.  I put in my foods for the day and then change my tracker to points and I'm never at or even with a few points of my daily target.  I'm always way under.  I'm going to switch back to points this week but still eat power foods.  I just need to make sure I'm eating ENOUGH of them!
> 
> Oh, and for some stupid reason I, in my frustrated state, went to McDonald's and got a Big Mac and LARGE fries for lunch!  I feel ill now but it tasted soooo good at the time.  Maybe this little binge will get me off of this damned plateau!



Next time you get the Big Mac urge, remember how you were feeling when you posted this and I bet it will look a lot less appealing!  Hang in there, the plateau will pass (well, at least that is what everyone says!).


----------



## pwdebbie

I'm posting from WV where we are going to dh's family reunion tomorrow.  I know I've eaten way over my points but I decided not to track while we are here.  Just avoiding carbs as much as possible, which for the most part don't appeal any way.  I told dh that if a good worth-it dessert shows up at the reunion tomorrow, I will have it.  WV is only once a year and one treat isn't going to be the end of the world.


----------



## Sandi

Last night we went out for a nice dinner and then to see Wicked.  As my WW leader recommends, I checked out the menu ahead of time so I could figure out my plan.  We ate at the State Room at Michigan State University and it was really lovely.  They had a filet mignon on the menu that was a 6 oz steak with whipped potatoes and asparagus.  I ordered that and asked that, instead of the potatoes I'd just like more asparagus.  I also had a small garden salad with olive oil and vinegar and a roll with one tsp of butter.  I also had one bite of my DH's scallops and lobster casserole appetizer.  When my entree was served, I cut my steak in half and I ONLY ATE HALF (3 oz) (DH had a couple bites).  Yea, me!  Anyway, I was so proud of myself that I just had to share.

I'm a lifetimer since 2008 who is about 5 pounds above goal weight now.  Every day is a challenge.  The worst thing I ever did was think that once I hit my goal weight I didn't need to go to meetings, or track my food and exercise.  That lead to a 25 pound gain that I've been working on getting off for over a year now.  

P.S.  This was the 3rd time I saw Wicked and it was just as much fun this time!  Highly recommend it.


----------



## sjms71

Wow! WW III thread gosh time flies.  I actually think this is my 2 year anniversary of joining this thread.  I know it was around July 4 not sure exactly what day.  

 Sounds like everyone Is doing well, for the most part.   Keep up the good work and if your struggling, I like what Stephanie said, jump over the bump.   We had beautiful, pleasant weather here all this week and then today.......my car read 102  and it's getting hotter over the weekend.   

I'm trying to catch up from being on vacation.   Haven't been on the scale yet but know I've gained, tight clothes . I did go to my meeting yesterday and since I didn't have to weigh in I didn't.   I've been back on track all week though.   

I haven't been posting much, but do read the thread, which is still an incredible inspiration to me and a huge part of my motivation.  Keep goin everyone .


----------



## sjms71

......oh and WELCOME to everyone who is new here .


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

I'm in my fifth week of doing Weight Watchers and I've lost a total of 9.2 pounds. I have 36.2 pounds left to lose and I hope to make goal before the year ends. 

Yesterday was a little rough, I had a big day at work and when I got home I ended up eating some chocolate, crackers, hummus and cheese, all of which we're not on plan. But, it's ok. I know I can have slip-ups, the important thing is to get back on track as soon as possible.


----------



## bumbershoot

Aha, here's the new thread.  

Sorry, but I'm about to write a novel.  

I'm Molly, age 42.  Tried WW three times before, and had great success until I quit.  BEFORE goal, each of those times.  I recently found all my weight cards, and it seems that I quit just when the going got good.   First I would quit *following* the program, then I'd call the gains/maintains "a plateau that I just can't get through", and finally I would quit.  Sigh.

THIS time, this PP2012 program, feels so incredibly different.  DH feels the same (he's been through it 2 previous times).  He remembers that we would cheat like mad on the old programs (I don't remember that, but I did make choices like cookies instead of fruit since you had to count the points for fruit).  

I never knew (never thought about it, either) that your points would be increased once you hit your goal weight, and I would get depressed about eating so little forever and ever.  It just messed with my mind.  


So now, they increased the points value in foods, but they also increased the points you get to eat and it just does something good for my mental state.  And the free fruits/veg just makes my heart sing AND lets me choose them without deciding on cookies *instead of* fruits/veg.


In addition to all of that, fairly early on I started eating the Weekly points.  As close to all of them as I can.  This has been most beneficial to me!  Not only have my losses continued, but I'm just happier!  Today's weighin was the culmination of 2 weeks of eating APs *as well as* as many Weeklies as I can stand, and it has been a big success so far!  I continued with the loss pattern I had noticed (under a pound, over a pound, under a pound, over a pound, etc etc), my workouts are MUCH stronger, and again, I'm happier!  I told myself that I would eat all of the points coming to me (or as many as I can) for a solid THREE weeks, no matter what.  I made that plan because I truly feel that my scale results are from the the week before the one immediately preceding the weigh in.  I didn't want to gain a little and quit my eat-them-all plan, only to see a loss the NEXT week, and not know what had caused what.  So one more week of eat-it-all (patent pending, LOL), and we'll see!


I also post for DH, who is at 24.6 lbs lost so far.  Last week he was on a work trip, and was able to go without a seatbelt extender for all of his flights.  Which meant that when he was seated in the exit row, he actually could SIT in the exit row!  Huge, exciting moment for him.  When he shared this in the meeting today, our leader nearly started to cry!  It's such a real, tangible thing...not only to not need the extender, but to be able to sit in a more comfortable row for a long flight, that it resonated with many people.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I am having an AWFUL week. My DD (15 months) is having health issues and I just can't control myself. We were at the doctor Wednesday and they ran her blood. They saw her platelets were low and wanted to check them again yesterday. We went back yesterday and they sent us directly to the ER and had me in a panic because they mentioned Steven Johnson's syndrome. The ER discharged us with a referral to a hematologist and a warning to "be concerned but not worried." YEAH RIGHT! How do you not worry?


----------



## jessc79

Molly - I totally agree with the "eat them all" philosophy.  A person in my meetings lost 100+ lbs doing that over a year so I know it can work.  I don't always eat them all but if I want to I do it!  No guilt!  I have to be happy!  And that includes sending hubby to DQ tonight! 

I made a pact to myself that no matter what #this time#  I was going to:
-always go to meetings; even if I don't weigh in
-always track, even if it's ugly (deal in the TRUTH) and
-look at this as a LIFETIME deal

It's easier now that I'm in a WW @ work group.  They'res more Lifetime members than new members so it's so nice to see how many people are making this work long-term and are happy at AT GOAL!


----------



## pwdebbie

disneydreamin247 said:


> I am having an AWFUL week. My DD (15 months) is having health issues and I just can't control myself. We were at the doctor Wednesday and they ran her blood. They saw her platelets were low and wanted to check them again yesterday. We went back yesterday and they sent us directly to the ER and had me in a panic because they mentioned Steven Johnson's syndrome. The ER discharged us with a referral to a hematologist and a warning to "be concerned but not worried." YEAH RIGHT! How do you not worry?



Of course Mama is going to worry.  We're hard-wired that way.  I am praying for your little girl.


----------



## pwdebbie

Three days in WV for a family reunion and I am up 1.8 lbs.  I'm hoping that with lots of drinking and careful eating for the next two days I won't show a gain at my Tuesday p.m. WI.  I could tell while we were there that I was retaining fluids.  I haven't had swollen ankles and hands since starting WW in March.

I ate big breakfasts two mornings (buffet came with the room) but reasonably the rest of the time.  Didn't track at all, so back to that today.   I knew I was splurging, but this is one of those once-a-year trips and not my normal lifestyle.  Hiked three different trails on Friday, I thought that would help offset the food.  Guess it didn't!


----------



## sjms71

bumbershoot said:
			
		

> Aha, here's the new thread.
> 
> Sorry, but I'm about to write a novel.
> 
> I'm Molly, age 42.  Tried WW three times before, and had great success until I quit.  BEFORE goal, each of those times.  I recently found all my weight cards, and it seems that I quit just when the going got good.   First I would quit *following* the program, then I'd call the gains/maintains "a plateau that I just can't get through", and finally I would quit.  Sigh.
> 
> THIS time, this PP2012 program, feels so incredibly different.  DH feels the same (he's been through it 2 previous times).  He remembers that we would cheat like mad on the old programs (I don't remember that, but I did make choices like cookies instead of fruit since you had to count the points for fruit).
> 
> I never knew (never thought about it, either) that your points would be increased once you hit your goal weight, and I would get depressed about eating so little forever and ever.  It just messed with my mind.
> 
> So now, they increased the points value in foods, but they also increased the points you get to eat and it just does something good for my mental state.  And the free fruits/veg just makes my heart sing AND lets me choose them without deciding on cookies *instead of* fruits/veg.
> 
> In addition to all of that, fairly early on I started eating the Weekly points.  As close to all of them as I can.  This has been most beneficial to me!  Not only have my losses continued, but I'm just happier!  Today's weighin was the culmination of 2 weeks of eating APs *as well as* as many Weeklies as I can stand, and it has been a big success so far!  I continued with the loss pattern I had noticed (under a pound, over a pound, under a pound, over a pound, etc etc), my workouts are MUCH stronger, and again, I'm happier!  I told myself that I would eat all of the points coming to me (or as many as I can) for a solid THREE weeks, no matter what.  I made that plan because I truly feel that my scale results are from the the week before the one immediately preceding the weigh in.  I didn't want to gain a little and quit my eat-them-all plan, only to see a loss the NEXT week, and not know what had caused what.  So one more week of eat-it-all (patent pending, LOL), and we'll see!
> 
> I also post for DH, who is at 24.6 lbs lost so far.  Last week he was on a work trip, and was able to go without a seatbelt extender for all of his flights.  Which meant that when he was seated in the exit row, he actually could SIT in the exit row!  Huge, exciting moment for him.  When he shared this in the meeting today, our leader nearly started to cry!  It's such a real, tangible thing...not only to not need the extender, but to be able to sit in a more comfortable row for a long flight, that it resonated with many people.



Woot woot, so happy for you and DH. Keep up the great work! 



			
				disneydreamin247 said:
			
		

> I am having an AWFUL week. My DD (15 months) is having health issues and I just can't control myself. We were at the doctor Wednesday and they ran her blood. They saw her platelets were low and wanted to check them again yesterday. We went back yesterday and they sent us directly to the ER and had me in a panic because they mentioned Steven Johnson's syndrome. The ER discharged us with a referral to a hematologist and a warning to "be concerned but not worried." YEAH RIGHT! How do you not worry?



 hang in there.  My thoughts are with you and your daughter.  



			
				pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Three days in WV for a family reunion and I am up 1.8 lbs.  I'm hoping that with lots of drinking and careful eating for the next two days I won't show a gain at my Tuesday p.m. WI.  I could tell while we were there that I was retaining fluids.  I haven't had swollen ankles and hands since starting WW in March.
> 
> I ate big breakfasts two mornings (buffet came with the room) but reasonably the rest of the time.  Didn't track at all, so back to that today.   I knew I was splurging, but this is one of those once-a-year trips and not my normal lifestyle.  Hiked three different trails on Friday, I thought that would help offset the food.  Guess it didn't!



Do the best you can the next few days, hopefully you won't show a gain.   When I go off my normal WW eating I blow up like a sponge and usually takes a few days to get the bloat off too.    But if you do show a little gain, then just keep moving on.   It's a lifestyle change and things like family reunions will occur, as long as you enjoyed yourself    but got right back on plan, it all will be good!


----------



## disneydreamin247

pwdebbie said:


> Of course Mama is going to worry.  We're hard-wired that way.  I am praying for your little girl.



Thank you.


----------



## keahgirl8

I'm down 1.6 this week, 54.2 over all!

I think I have some sort of virus.  I have had to get off of the elliptical after only a few minutes for the last few days.  It is is so frustrating!


----------



## bumbershoot

keahgirl8 said:


> I'm down 1.6 this week, 54.2 over all!



You are AMAZING!


----------



## keahgirl8

bumbershoot said:
			
		

> You are AMAZING!



Wow. Thanks so much!


----------



## TrixieLouMagoo

Hi there WWers and WDWers!

I'm Trixie Lou Magoo and I live in NYC. I am 28 and work in theater. I am currently obsessed with Newsies the Musical. (Also a big fan of the movie!) I married my best friend and love of my life almost one year ago exactly when the Marriage Equality Bill passed. 

My wife and I both joined WW last September. For a few months I was doing great, feeling great and lost almost 20 lbs. And, then I just stopped. I didn't track. I ate chocolate and ice cream and cake like I was getting paid to. I have gained it all back and am generally just feeling like a big blob. 

My wife has lost over 40 lbs and is still trucking on like a champion. I admire her ability to just commit to her. But, she has always been the type to complete a goal when she has set her mind to it. 

In any case, I have decided to get back on track. I have only had wonderful experiences with you disers and I think this will be a wonderful forum for support and sharing. 

We can all accomplish our goals! 

All of the very best to all of you! Keep working hard and stay happy! 

I am going to get back to work now. After I track my points for the day. 

I WILL track my points everyday! Just like the other diser was saying, we have to deal in TRUTH!

Have a great week, everyone!

-TLM


----------



## keahgirl8

Welcome Trixie!  I know that it is sometimes hard to keep going, but don't give up!  As long as your attitude is In the right place, you can do it.  I am on my third time starting WW.  The only difference this time is me.  I want to change.  Don't get me wrong...the sheer terror that I will quit again is in the back of my mind all the time, but something is different this time.  One thing I have done is make myself accountable.  I have put myself out there,and I post my weigh-ins every week.  Everyone I know expects to hear how much weight I've lost.  That is keeping me going if nothing else is.  Also, I like how I feel when I'm eating healthy foods and exercising.  I do not like how I feel when I eat junk.  If I want to eat something, I think about all of the negative consequences.  9 times out of 10, I no longer want to eat it.  Sorry this was so long and rambling, but I hope it helps!


----------



## TrixieLouMagoo

Thanks, KEAH!

Super helpful and super true. 

Let's do this!


----------



## keahgirl8

We're all in this together!  Be honest with yourself and with us!  If you need help, you know where to come back to!


----------



## sjms71

keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> I'm down 1.6 this week, 54.2 over all!
> 
> I think I have some sort of virus.  I have had to get off of the elliptical after only a few minutes for the last few days.  It is is so frustrating!



Great job, And over 50lbs loss, very inspiring!



			
				TrixieLouMagoo said:
			
		

> Hi there WWers and WDWers!
> 
> I'm Trixie Lou Magoo and I live in NYC. I am 28 and work in theater. I am currently obsessed with Newsies the Musical. (Also a big fan of the movie!) I married my best friend and love of my life almost one year ago exactly when the Marriage Equality Bill passed.
> 
> My wife and I both joined WW last September. For a few months I was doing great, feeling great and lost almost 20 lbs. And, then I just stopped. I didn't track. I ate chocolate and ice cream and cake like I was getting paid to. I have gained it all back and am generally just feeling like a big blob.
> 
> My wife has lost over 40 lbs and is still trucking on like a champion. I admire her ability to just commit to her. But, she has always been the type to complete a goal when she has set her mind to it.
> 
> In any case, I have decided to get back on track. I have only had wonderful experiences with you disers and I think this will be a wonderful forum for support and sharing.
> 
> We can all accomplish our goals!
> 
> All of the very best to all of you! Keep working hard and stay happy!
> 
> I am going to get back to work now. After I track my points for the day.
> 
> I WILL track my points everyday! Just like the other diser was saying, we have to deal in TRUTH!
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!
> 
> -TLM



Welcome Trixie, good luck, you can do it


----------



## keahgirl8

sjms71 said:
			
		

> Great job, And over 50lbs loss, very inspiring!



Thank you!  If I can do it, anyone can!  I've gained and lost....and gained..many, many times, but I really believe it will stick this time!


----------



## sjms71

keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> Thank you!  If I can do it, anyone can!  I've gained and lost....and gained..many, many times, but I really believe it will stick this time!



YES YOU CAN DO IT!     I use to hate when people said, if I can do it anyone can.   Because like you I gained and loss many times too usually adding more weight with each gain.   For some reason this time it did stick for me.  Lifetime still is a struggle, I'm not going to lie, but........if I could do it anyone can!!!!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

I saw the specialist with DD yesterday and was given great news. After that I haven't been eating like a slob anymore. It's crazy the way stress affects emotional eating. I feel much better and am definitely going to stick to the program again.


----------



## sjms71

disneydreamin247 said:
			
		

> I saw the specialist with DD yesterday and was given great news. After that I haven't been eating like a slob anymore. It's crazy the way stress affects emotional eating. I feel much better and am definitely going to stick to the program again.



Great news about your daughter.   Sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## Sandi

disneydreamin247 said:


> I saw the specialist with DD yesterday and was given great news. After that I haven't been eating like a slob anymore. It's crazy the way stress affects emotional eating. I feel much better and am definitely going to stick to the program again.



That's wonderful!  Now you can get back on track and do the WW thing for you.  Good luck.


----------



## disneydreamin247

sjms71 said:


> Great news about your daughter.   Sorry you had to go through that.





Sandi said:


> That's wonderful!  Now you can get back on track and do the WW thing for you.  Good luck.



Thanks!


----------



## keahgirl8

sjms71 said:
			
		

> YES YOU CAN DO IT!     I use to hate when people said, if I can do it anyone can.   Because like you I gained and loss many times too usually adding more weight with each gain.   For some reason this time it did stick for me.  Lifetime still is a struggle, I'm not going to lie, but........if I could do it anyone can!!!!!



I know what you mean.  I used to think, "But you don't understand!  It is easier for you!" Believe me, it is not easy for me.  I am not one of those people who loses weight easily!


----------



## pwdebbie

disneydreamin247 said:


> I saw the specialist with DD yesterday and was given great news. After that I haven't been eating like a slob anymore. It's crazy the way stress affects emotional eating. I feel much better and am definitely going to stick to the program again.



So glad to hear this.  I'm glad to hear the determination in your post to stick with the program.


----------



## disneydreamin247

pwdebbie said:


> So glad to hear this.  I'm glad to hear the determination in your post to stick with the program.



Thank you. It helps to have other who understand where you are in your efforts. I had my Greek yogurt for breakfast this morning and will have a can of tuna for lunch. I need to really save my WP for something good because I am leaving for the shore today.


----------



## Aburns8

I finally ventured off the trip report board and decided to check out W.I.S.H. I have been following Weight Watchers since 1999. I lost 60 pounds back then. But then in 2003, after meeting DH, I gained it all back. I have struggled for years (well since 2004) to loose the weight again. I joined back up in June with the birth of DS (2 months). I have a lot of motivation now since I want to be healthy for my baby boy! And I as much as I love DH, he isn't the most supportive person. He doesn't even ask me (he says he forgets) how my meetings go. So far I have lost 7 pounds in a month. I want to lose about 80. And my other goal is to be Lifetime! I am tired of paying


----------



## Sandi

Aburns8 said:


> I finally ventured off the trip report board and decided to check out W.I.S.H. I have been following Weight Watchers since 1999. I lost 60 pounds back then. But then in 2003, after meeting DH, I gained it all back. I have struggled for years (well since 2004) to loose the weight again. I joined back up in June with the birth of DS (2 months). I have a lot of motivation now since I want to be healthy for my baby boy! And I as much as I love DH, he isn't the most supportive person. He doesn't even ask me (he says he forgets) how my meetings go. So far I have lost 7 pounds in a month. I want to lose about 80. And my other goal is to be Lifetime! I am tired of paying



Do this for yourself and don't worry about your DH.  It may be that he doesn't ask about your meetings because he doesn't want to pry or make you feel bad if things don't go like you'd like or expect.  My DH knows I go to meetings on Wednesdays, but he waits for me to bring it up.  Sometimes I have a week where I gain and I know, intellectually, why, but I don't really want to talk with him about it (he is one of those guys who, when he gets ten pounds above where he wants to be, he'll lose it in a month and be fine for a year).  So, your DH may be more supportive than you think.  Also, sometimes you have to tell your DH to be supportive!

Congrats on your baby boy!


----------



## Aburns8

Sandi said:


> Do this for yourself and don't worry about your DH.  It may be that he doesn't ask about your meetings because he doesn't want to pry or make you feel bad if things don't go like you'd like or expect.  My DH knows I go to meetings on Wednesdays, but he waits for me to bring it up.  Sometimes I have a week where I gain and I know, intellectually, why, but I don't really want to talk with him about it (he is one of those guys who, when he gets ten pounds above where he wants to be, he'll lose it in a month and be fine for a year).  So, your DH may be more supportive than you think.  Also, sometimes you have to tell your DH to be supportive!
> 
> Congrats on your baby boy!



Thanks Sandi! I see that you are from the mitten. We are hoping to move back there. DH has a phone interview tomorrow. So fingers crossed we will be back up there in no time!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

disneydreamin247 said:


> I saw the specialist with DD yesterday and was given great news. After that I haven't been eating like a slob anymore. It's crazy the way stress affects emotional eating. I feel much better and am definitely going to stick to the program again.



I'm so glad you got good news!!  I'm right with you with the emotional eating habits...when the colorado fires started, and seeing so many friends and family members effected, it tore me up, and I started eating Off Plan.  I'm on leave this week, and my scale is at work.  I'm trying to stay on plan now, but guess I'll just take my knocks when I step on that scale Monday.


----------



## jessc79

Down .2 today


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

jessc79 said:


> Down .2 today


----------



## disneydreamin247

Scrappy_Tink said:


> I'm so glad you got good news!!  I'm right with you with the emotional eating habits...when the colorado fires started, and seeing so many friends and family members effected, it tore me up, and I started eating Off Plan.  I'm on leave this week, and my scale is at work.  I'm trying to stay on plan now, but guess I'll just take my knocks when I step on that scale Monday.



I was up 3.6 today.  I definitely need to do better. I am down the shore now so I can get in some walking. I don't like to walk in my neighborhood because I got hit by a car behind my house 3 years ago. I have anxiety about walking now.


----------



## pwdebbie

I had a great WI!  After being up 1.8 lbs from Thursday a.m. to Sunday a.m. after spending three days in WV I was just going to be happy to break even at WW last night.  Instead, I'm down another 2.2!  Another .8 and I'll be at 15% off.  I don't know if WW notes that, but I'm keeping track of those 5% milestones.


----------



## sjms71

jessc79 said:
			
		

> Down .2 today



That's a stick of butter!   Great job! 



			
				disneydreamin247 said:
			
		

> I was up 3.6 today.  I definitely need to do better. I am down the shore now so I can get in some walking. I don't like to walk in my neighborhood because I got hit by a car behind my house 3 years ago. I have anxiety about walking now.



Sorry to hear about your accident years ago.   Don't get discouraged there are lots of reasons you can be up.   Refocus and I'm sure you will have a better week.  



			
				pwdebbie said:
			
		

> I had a great WI!  After being up 1.8 lbs from Thursday a.m. to Sunday a.m. after spending three days in WV I was just going to be happy to break even at WW last night.  Instead, I'm down another 2.2!  Another .8 and I'll be at 15% off.  I don't know if WW notes that, but I'm keeping track of those 5% milestones.



Yippee!   Great Job, 5%'s are great mini goals to set for yourself.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Aburns8

disneydreamin247 said:


> I was up 3.6 today.  I definitely need to do better. I am down the shore now so I can get in some walking. I don't like to walk in my neighborhood because I got hit by a car behind my house 3 years ago. I have anxiety about walking now.



Sorry about your gain. That is so frustrating. I don't blame you for having anxiety about walking in your neighborhood. It has been so hot that I have walking in the mall. Just keep going!


----------



## Auntie L.

HAPPY 4TH EVERYONE!!  
I'm feeling a little nostalgic today - a few years ago I was lucky enough to be ar WDW on the 4th - amazing!!!  

I've been away from this board for a week - I'm loving reading the posts on the new thread - particularly the challenges about WI when you think you've gained.  I've been there in the past and I have to admit, I've usually skipped the meeting - not good!!    I'm determined not to do that this time.  You guys have inspired me!!  

I was down 1.2 last week - just 1.5 to go before I'm under 200.   WI is tomorrow, so I'm hoping...  Pretty good week so far..

Well, I'm off for a walk.  Have a great holiday guys!!

Linda


----------



## Zachsmom4

Just joined WW today (online version).  I just wanted to jump in and say "hi".  

My goal is to lose around 80 lbs and I know it will be a struggle as I have such a hard time losing weight.

We have a cruise planned for March 2013 and a WDW trip for October 2013 so my goal is to lose at least 30lbs by March.


----------



## pwdebbie

Zachsmom4 said:


> Just joined WW today (online version).  I just wanted to jump in and say "hi".
> 
> My goal is to lose around 80 lbs and I know it will be a struggle as I have such a hard time losing weight.
> 
> We have a cruise planned for March 2013 and a WDW trip for October 2013 so my goal is to lose at least 30lbs by March.



I think 30 lbs by March is a very reachable a goal.  A lady in our meeting last night was on a cruise last week.  Of course, the question was, "How much did you gain?"  Her answer, "I LOST four pounds!"


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> I think 30 lbs by March is a very reachable a goal.  A lady in our meeting last night was on a cruise last week.  Of course, the question was, "How much did you gain?"  Her answer, "I LOST four pounds!"



Wow!   That's amazing!  I've heard cruises are really rough on weight loss.


----------



## sjms71

Zachsmom4 said:
			
		

> Just joined WW today (online version).  I just wanted to jump in and say "hi".
> 
> My goal is to lose around 80 lbs and I know it will be a struggle as I have such a hard time losing weight.
> 
> We have a cruise planned for March 2013 and a WDW trip for October 2013 so my goal is to lose at least 30lbs by March.



Hello  I agree 30 by March is a reasonable goal.  Don't think about what a struggle it may be.  Set smaller goals with shorter time frames and before you know it you'll lose that weight.  Good luck!


----------



## Krissalee

Hi, I'm Krissy.  I just joined WW last week, and tomorrow is my first weigh in.  It has been a good first week and I am feeling good, so I am looking forward to tomorrow.  

Three years ago I lost 38 pounds on the South Beach diet, and then two years ago I quit smoking and gained it all back, plus two, for a total of 40.  I kept trying to go back to the SB program, but I wasn't sticking to it and I felt deprived with some of the limitations.  After many false starts, I decided I need to change what I was doing and decided to join Weight Watchers.  It is just so sensible, and I like the fact that I can eat anything in moderate amounts.  I also think I need the accountability that going to the meetings will provide.

Like I said, I'm feeling really good about the program and really motivated.  I'm hoping the switch in my brain has been turned, and I will have the self discipline to keep on the program.  Now, I just need to work more exercise into my routine...


----------



## jessc79

I ate 79 points worth of food today!  Thank god for flex and activity points!  I ate a few things that were not worth it but overall I was glad to just enjoy myself and not jump "off plan" for holidays like I've done before!  Tracked every bite!!


----------



## Aburns8

Zachsmom4 said:


> Just joined WW today (online version).  I just wanted to jump in and say "hi".
> 
> My goal is to lose around 80 lbs and I know it will be a struggle as I have such a hard time losing weight.
> 
> We have a cruise planned for March 2013 and a WDW trip for October 2013 so my goal is to lose at least 30lbs by March.



Welcome! We have similar weight loss goals. I want to lose 80lbs as well. We have a cruise coming up in December, and I am hoping to be 30lbs lighter. This week has been hard since my parents are in town and of the holiday. We will see on Saturday when I weigh in!


----------



## Aburns8

Welcome Krissy! I think you will like the plan. I to need to work in more exercise into my routine!


----------



## UConnFan

I've been away from the thread for awhile, so I wanted to jump in and say hi. This week I reached my 5% and 10 lbs. At the
Meeting where we had to set summer goals I said I wanted to lose a lb a week for 10 lbs total and I'm half way to that goal. I'm excited!

Did everyone enjoy their holiday? How did you stay on plan?


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

Zachsmom4 said:


> Just joined WW today (online version).  I just wanted to jump in and say "hi".
> 
> My goal is to lose around 80 lbs and I know it will be a struggle as I have such a hard time losing weight.
> 
> We have a cruise planned for March 2013 and a WDW trip for October 2013 so my goal is to lose at least 30lbs by March.



I joined WW online 6 weeks ago and I've lost 10.2 pounds. 30 pounds by March 2013 is very doable. 

Good luck!


----------



## Krissalee

Well, I ended week one yesterday, and at my first weigh in I was down 7.2 pounds!  I know not to expect that kind of weight loss in a weekly basis, but it was a good start to keep my motivated. I hope to lose 1-2 pounds per week.  If I can do that, I will be down significantly by the time I go to WDW in November, in 16 weeks time!


----------



## Aburns8

Krissalee said:


> Well, I ended week one yesterday, and at my first weigh in I was down 7.2 pounds!  I know not to expect that kind of weight loss in a weekly basis, but it was a good start to keep my motivated. I hope to lose 1-2 pounds per week.  If I can do that, I will be down significantly by the time I go to WDW in November, in 16 weeks time!



That is awesome! I weigh in tomorrow and I am nervous. I ate a little too much this week. I tracked everything, but I try not to dip into my extra points too much. We will see how it goes.


----------



## jessc79

My weight watchers leader sent this and I loved it so I thought I'd share:

David Kirchhoff, CEO of WW had an epiphany during his last vacation...."I can still live in the world and not have to choose between crazed food binge and monk-like chastity.  With practice, I can continue to learn a middle way"


----------



## keahgirl8

jessc79 said:
			
		

> My weight watchers leader sent this and I loved it so I thought I'd share:
> 
> David Kirchhoff, CEO of WW had an epiphany during his last vacation...."I can still live in the world and not have to choose between crazed food binge and monk-like chastity.  With practice, I can continue to learn a middle way"



Exactly!  That is the beauty of Weight Watchers!


----------



## NC State

My WW meeting was closed on Wed due to the holiday so I found another WW center on Thursday.  I didn't gain and I didn't lose...I'll take that!  I have continued with my running by walking 8 mins/running 7 mins until I reach one hour.  I can cover 4 1/2 miles in one hour.  I really do enjoy going to the gym now.  Funny when I started walking May '11 I couldn't walk but only 20 mins.  I love the new ME!


----------



## Krissalee

NC State said:
			
		

> My WW meeting was closed on Wed due to the holiday so I found another WW center on Thursday.  I didn't gain and I didn't lose...I'll take that!  I have continued with my running by walking 8 mins/running 7 mins until I reach one hour.  I can cover 4 1/2 miles in one hour.  I really do enjoy going to the gym now.  Funny when I started walking May '11 I couldn't walk but only 20 mins.  I love the new ME!



That is fantastic progress with the running.  I am so not a runner, but have thought about starting the Couch to 5K program, in order to try to start running to increase my activity.  Since you went from a non runner to someone who can run, any tips you can provide?  I, just in my second week of WW and want to learn everything I can to improve my chances for success!


----------



## pwdebbie

NC State said:


> My WW meeting was closed on Wed due to the holiday so I found another WW center on Thursday.  I didn't gain and I didn't lose...I'll take that!  I have continued with my running by walking 8 mins/running 7 mins until I reach one hour.  I can cover 4 1/2 miles in one hour.  I really do enjoy going to the gym now.  Funny when I started walking May '11 I couldn't walk but only 20 mins.  I love the new ME!



Your last sentence made me smile.  Lord knows I need some smiles today.


----------



## sjms71

UConnFan said:
			
		

> I've been away from the thread for awhile, so I wanted to jump in and say hi. This week I reached my 5% and 10 lbs. At the
> Meeting where we had to set summer goals I said I wanted to lose a lb a week for 10 lbs total and I'm half way to that goal. I'm excited!
> 
> Did everyone enjoy their holiday? How did you stay on plan?



Great job, keep up the good work. 



			
				Krissalee said:
			
		

> Well, I ended week one yesterday, and at my first weigh in I was down 7.2 pounds!  I know not to expect that kind of weight loss in a weekly basis, but it was a good start to keep my motivated. I hope to lose 1-2 pounds per week.  If I can do that, I will be down significantly by the time I go to WDW in November, in 16 weeks time!



Welcome, congrats on your fabulous first week!   



			
				NC State said:
			
		

> My WW meeting was closed on Wed due to the holiday so I found another WW center on Thursday.  I didn't gain and I didn't lose...I'll take that!  I have continued with my running by walking 8 mins/running 7 mins until I reach one hour.  I can cover 4 1/2 miles in one hour.  I really do enjoy going to the gym now.  Funny when I started walking May '11 I couldn't walk but only 20 mins.  I love the new ME!



Stephanie you are such an inspiration always motivated, positive and focused!


----------



## NC State

Krissalee said:


> That is fantastic progress with the running.  I am so not a runner, but have thought about starting the Couch to 5K program, in order to try to start running to increase my activity.  Since you went from a non runner to someone who can run, any tips you can provide?  I, just in my second week of WW and want to learn everything I can to improve my chances for success!



Just start out slowly...don't over do it!  You know your body and it will tell you when you are pushing too hard....slow down and enjoy the walk/run.


----------



## Aburns8

Today was weigh in. I gained only .6. It was hard this week with my family in town. But back on the wagon today! I am hoping to make it to the gym 3 times this week when DH is home to watch DS. I have a half marathon in January, so I am hoping to back into shape.


----------



## bumbershoot

Krissalee said:


> That is fantastic progress with the running.  I am so not a runner, but have thought about starting the Couch to 5K program, in order to try to start running to increase my activity.  Since you went from a non runner to someone who can run, any tips you can provide?  I, just in my second week of WW and want to learn everything I can to improve my chances for success!



I'm using the Cool Running program.  I don't have a phone that accepts apps, so the fancier ones aren't of use to me, and I'd rather use my music anyway.  So I write out what I'm doing that week, put it on the treadmill (with the exact times written out b/c I don't want to do math, not even "time" math, while I'm running!) and just do it.

Although I tend to be an "all or nothing" person (and the "nothing" is what got me to 80+ pounds overweight) but I'm trying to change that.  Last week was the official week 3, but my lungs were still just dying at the end...so this week I repeated Week 3 and I feel GREAT for having done that.  

Now, I'll admit that I used to be a runner, but that was a long, long time ago, and back then I mainly ran to keep our dog healthy or b/c my rowing coach made me run.  This is the first self-directed running time.



Today's WI I gained .2.  I was due the gain, since it's only my 2nd gain since February!  And I think it's TOM, so even more expected.


----------



## Auntie L.

bumbershoot said:


> I'm using the Cool Running program.  I don't have a phone that accepts apps, so the fancier ones aren't of use to me, and I'd rather use my music anyway.  So I write out what I'm doing that week, put it on the treadmill (with the exact times written out b/c I don't want to do math, not even "time" math, while I'm running!) and just do it.
> 
> Although I tend to be an "all or nothing" person (and the "nothing" is what got me to 80+ pounds overweight) but I'm trying to change that.  Last week was the official week 3, but my lungs were still just dying at the end...so this week I repeated Week 3 and I feel GREAT for having done that.
> 
> Now, I'll admit that I used to be a runner, but that was a long, long time ago, and back then I mainly ran to keep our dog healthy or b/c my rowing coach made me run.  This is the first self-directed running time.
> 
> 
> 
> Today's WI I gained .2.  I was due the gain, since it's only my 2nd gain since February!  And I think it's TOM, so even more expected.



I think you're making great progress!!  I totally relate to the all or nothing way of thinking.  You have a great attitude about your small weight gain it will be off before you know it!!  

I too was up 80lbs.  I'm down 24.2 and made my 10% this week !!  I lost 1.4 and landed at exactly 200 lbs!!  I mean, really, I couldn't have lost just another .2!!    Just kidding- I'm happy with my progress - slow and steady.  This weekend has been a struggle.  I bought the WW mini pizzas and the triple chocolate i.c.bars.  Even though they're WW products, I've been overeating them.  Starchy foods & i.c. are my weaknesses and I think I'll do better to avoid them for a while .  So, they're out of the house now and I'm off to workout - have a great day everyone!!

Linda


----------



## bumbershoot

Auntie L. said:


> I think you're making great progress!!  I totally relate to the all or nothing way of thinking.  You have a great attitude about your small weight gain it will be off before you know it!!
> 
> I too was up 80lbs.  I'm down 24.2 and made my 10% this week !!  I lost 1.4 and landed at exactly 200 lbs!!  I mean, really, I couldn't have lost just another .2!!



Thank you!  Gains in my past WW attempts threw me off course, and I'm really trying to accept them this time.  I know I did nothing "wrong", it's just biology, right?  And even if I had done something wrong, hopefully I enjoyed it, LOL.  I've really been looking to my brother and sister in law for inspiration.  They've never been overweight, but they go up and down by small amounts.  If a pair of pants is tighter, they take care of that *immediately*, and not by buying new pants or deciding that the dryer shrunk the pants!  They face it, change something (exercise more and/or eat less), and deal with it.  So if they can accept the occasional gain, so can I!  


Congrats on the 10%!  It's so exciting!


----------



## pwdebbie

bumbershoot said:


> Thank you!  Gains in my past WW attempts threw me off course, and I'm really trying to accept them this time.  I know I did nothing "wrong", it's just biology, right?  And even if I had done something wrong, hopefully I enjoyed it, LOL.  I've really been looking to my brother and sister in law for inspiration.  They've never been overweight, but they go up and down by small amounts.  If a pair of pants is tighter, they take care of that *immediately*, and not by buying new pants or deciding that the dryer shrunk the pants!  They face it, change something (exercise more and/or eat less), and deal with it.  So if they can accept the occasional gain, so can I!
> 
> 
> Congrats on the 10%!  It's so exciting!



I like your brother and sister-in-law's way of thinking.  That is inspiring!  Something a friend of mine used to do that couldn't have chocolate also inspires me.  If she was somewhere that was serving something chocolate that she really wanted, she would watch someone else eat it (discreetly of course).  She would think, "There's the first bite, tastes so good but that sure was fast.  Second bite, yummm, well that didn't last long." And so she would go until the very last bite, "Well, that was quick, it's already gone.  I missed about two minutes of pleasure."  With that perspective, it is fairly easy to think to myself, "Well, I'll only enjoy it for two minutes, so I'll just skip those two minutes."


----------



## keahgirl8

Weigh-in day!  I am down 1.4 pounds this week, 55.6 total!


----------



## Aburns8

keahgirl8 said:


> Weigh-in day!  I am down 1.4 pounds this week, 55.6 total!



Awesome results!


----------



## keahgirl8

Aburns8 said:
			
		

> Awesome results!



Thanks!


----------



## bumbershoot

pwdebbie said:


> With that perspective, it is fairly easy to think to myself, "Well, I'll only enjoy it for two minutes, so I'll just skip those two minutes."



Interesting way of doing things!  Sounds like it works; I'll keep it in the back of my mind for those extra-tempting times when I don't have the points for something!  (February cruise perhaps?)  I definitely know I'm more picky now.  I want to *love* what I eat.  Ha, it's like Anton Ego, or whatever the the name of the food critic from Ratatouille is.  Only eat what you love!



keahgirl8 said:


> Weigh-in day!  I am down 1.4 pounds this week, 55.6 total!



Once again, amazing!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

keahgirl8 said:


> Weigh-in day!  I am down 1.4 pounds this week, 55.6 total!



  Yay!!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Okay, I finally braved the scales today...haven't weighed for two weeks, because I was off work last week and use the scales at work. Anyway, because of stress and other roadblocks, I was really scared to face the scales today.  

Down 1 pound, yay!!


----------



## keahgirl8

Scrappy_Tink said:
			
		

> Okay, I finally braved the scales today...haven't weighed for two weeks, because I was off work last week and use the scales at work. Anyway, because of stress and other roadblocks, I was really scared to face the scales today.
> 
> Down 1 pound, yay!!



Yay!  Good job!  Never be afraid!  The worst that can happen is you'll gain.  If you do, figure out what you could have done differently and move on!  Setbacks can teach us a lot.  This is a marathon, not a sprint, y'all!  


Thank you for your positive comments, everyone!


----------



## Jessica527

*Hello , My name is Jess and I just joined weight watchers on June 6th, 2012!! 

My starting weight was 185.4, as of today - I weighed in at 172.3 = 13.1lbs lost!!! 

Reason I started was I got married in May and saw those wedding pictures  clearly the wedding stress got the best of my body. 

I don't have a goal weight yet, but I hope to be right around 135/140 by the end of this. I can't wait to see what I can accomplish! 

Can't wait to chat with everyone one here *


----------



## keahgirl8

Welcome, Jess!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Jessica527 said:


> *Hello , My name is Jess and I just joined weight watchers on June 6th, 2012!!
> 
> My starting weight was 185.4, as of today - I weighed in at 172.3 = 13.1lbs lost!!!
> 
> Reason I started was I got married in May and saw those wedding pictures  clearly the wedding stress got the best of my body.
> 
> I don't have a goal weight yet, but I hope to be right around 135/140 by the end of this. I can't wait to see what I can accomplish!
> 
> Can't wait to chat with everyone one here *


Welcome Jess, and congratulations!!  We got married may 16th in 2009, and Honeymooned at the boardwalk too!!


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> Weigh-in day!  I am down 1.4 pounds this week, 55.6 total!



Awesome!


----------



## Krissalee

Jessica527 said:
			
		

> Hello , My name is Jess and I just joined weight watchers on June 6th, 2012!!
> 
> My starting weight was 185.4, as of today - I weighed in at 172.3 = 13.1lbs lost!!!
> 
> Reason I started was I got married in May and saw those wedding pictures  clearly the wedding stress got the best of my body.
> 
> I don't have a goal weight yet, but I hope to be right around 135/140 by the end of this. I can't wait to see what I can accomplish!
> 
> Can't wait to chat with everyone one here



Welcome!  I'm new to WW, too - I'm almost 2 weeks in.  Congrats on you accomplishment so far.


----------



## Krissalee

NC State said:
			
		

> Just start out slowly...don't over do it!  You know your body and it will tell you when you are pushing too hard....slow down and enjoy the walk/run.



I started today and took it slow...I'm actually looking forward to the next run.  I can't believe I just wrote that.  Eek!


----------



## Krissalee

bumbershoot said:
			
		

> I'm using the Cool Running program.  I don't have a phone that accepts apps, so the fancier ones aren't of use to me, and I'd rather use my music anyway.  So I write out what I'm doing that week, put it on the treadmill (with the exact times written out b/c I don't want to do math, not even "time" math, while I'm running!) and just do it.



I downloaded the app and started today.  I think it is a program I can stick with.  I was feeling a little intimidated thinking about the running part, but I just took it slow and it actually felt really good.  Of course, it was just week 1, day 1, so I'm looking forward to see what kind of progress I make over the next few weeks.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## bumbershoot

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Okay, I finally braved the scales today...haven't weighed for two weeks, because I was off work last week and use the scales at work. Anyway, because of stress and other roadblocks, I was really scared to face the scales today.
> 
> Down 1 pound, yay!!



Glad you weighed in!  Next time, WI regardless!  If you were up 2 weeks ago, sure it would hurt a bit, BUT then you would know exactly what you lost after the gain.  

Just keep going!



Today I start the official week 4 of the C25K.  Even though I've been running more than week 3 said to, simply because it felt good while running, I'm a little scared of week 4!


----------



## StayCool

Hi everyone! I have just finished reading the 2nd WW thread that was huge but very motivating! I have rejoined online WW and am really looking forward to making some real changes in my life. This time I am dragging my husband along in the journey. He isn't happy about it but he just had a dr appt a few weeks ago that showed his blood pressure and cholesterol are up and he is now prediabetic.  

Soo.... I told him he is at a fork in the road. Change his health for the better and live a happier, healthier life, or travel down the road he is on and most likely die young.  Harsh, but necessary. Otherwise he would have just ignored me as he has for the last few years. 

We signed up together a couple weeks ago and have been tracking our weight but waited until after our summer bbq to start tracking points. So today was my second WI and I am down 1.6 lbs for a total of 5.2. Not bad considering the minimal changes I have made. The difficult part is going to be once I go back to school in the fall and the kids activities pick up. Right now I am just taking it one day, one meal at a time. 

I am proud of my husband too. He is whining  but today he tracked all of his breakfast points without me! Sounds silly, but that is a huge victory for us. :

I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you and joining you on this journey!

Mindy


----------



## sjms71

bumbershoot said:
			
		

> I'm using the Cool Running program.  I don't have a phone that accepts apps, so the fancier ones aren't of use to me, and I'd rather use my music anyway.  So I write out what I'm doing that week, put it on the treadmill (with the exact times written out b/c I don't want to do math, not even "time" math, while I'm running!) and just do it.
> 
> Although I tend to be an "all or nothing" person (and the "nothing" is what got me to 80+ pounds overweight) but I'm trying to change that.  Last week was the official week 3, but my lungs were still just dying at the end...so this week I repeated Week 3 and I feel GREAT for having done that.
> 
> Now, I'll admit that I used to be a runner, but that was a long, long time ago, and back then I mainly ran to keep our dog healthy or b/c my rowing coach made me run.  This is the first self-directed running time.
> 
> Today's WI I gained .2.  I was due the gain, since it's only my 2nd gain since February!  And I think it's TOM, so even more expected.



Don't sweat that .2 your doing great.



			
				keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> Weigh-in day!  I am down 1.4 pounds this week, 55.6 total!



Awesome!



			
				Scrappy_Tink said:
			
		

> Okay, I finally braved the scales today...haven't weighed for two weeks, because I was off work last week and use the scales at work. Anyway, because of stress and other roadblocks, I was really scared to face the scales today.
> 
> Down 1 pound, yay!!



Great!  



			
				Jessica527 said:
			
		

> Hello , My name is Jess and I just joined weight watchers on June 6th, 2012!!
> 
> My starting weight was 185.4, as of today - I weighed in at 172.3 = 13.1lbs lost!!!
> 
> Reason I started was I got married in May and saw those wedding pictures  clearly the wedding stress got the best of my body.
> 
> I don't have a goal weight yet, but I hope to be right around 135/140 by the end of this. I can't wait to see what I can accomplish!
> 
> Can't wait to chat with everyone one here



Hello Jess!  Congrats on your weight loss so far.



			
				StayCool said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! I have just finished reading the 2nd WW thread that was huge but very motivating! I have rejoined online WW and am really looking forward to making some real changes in my life. This time I am dragging my husband along in the journey. He isn't happy about it but he just had a dr appt a few weeks ago that showed his blood pressure and cholesterol are up and he is now prediabetic.
> 
> Soo.... I told him he is at a fork in the road. Change his health for the better and live a happier, healthier life, or travel down the road he is on and most likely die young.  Harsh, but necessary. Otherwise he would have just ignored me as he has for the last few years.
> 
> We signed up together a couple weeks ago and have been tracking our weight but waited until after our summer bbq to start tracking points. So today was my second WI and I am down 1.6 lbs for a total of 5.2. Not bad considering the minimal changes I have made. The difficult part is going to be once I go back to school in the fall and the kids activities pick up. Right now I am just taking it one day, one meal at a time.
> 
> I am proud of my husband too. He is whining  but today he tracked all of his breakfast points without me! Sounds silly, but that is a huge victory for us. :
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you and joining you on this journey!
> 
> Mindy



Wow Mindy that was a lot of reading!  Welcome to you and your husband.  Good luck, as a busy mom myself you just have to take the time and plan meals, have easy to grab snacks.  If you take time to do this there will be less drive thru runs.


----------



## sjms71

I bought a julienne peeler the other day.  I made zucchini noodles with it.  They came so good, thought I'd share.


----------



## keahgirl8

sjms71 said:
			
		

> I bought a julienne peeler the other day.  I made zucchini noodles with it.  They came so good, thought I'd share.



Thanks for sharing!  I have been wanting to try that! 

I had a BBQ Ranch Chicken Salad with cheese and it was only 6 points!


----------



## pwdebbie

StayCool said:


> Hi everyone! I have just finished reading the 2nd WW thread that was huge but very motivating! I have rejoined online WW and am really looking forward to making some real changes in my life. This time I am dragging my husband along in the journey. He isn't happy about it but he just had a dr appt a few weeks ago that showed his blood pressure and cholesterol are up and he is now prediabetic.
> 
> Soo.... I told him he is at a fork in the road. Change his health for the better and live a happier, healthier life, or travel down the road he is on and most likely die young.  Harsh, but necessary. Otherwise he would have just ignored me as he has for the last few years.
> 
> We signed up together a couple weeks ago and have been tracking our weight but waited until after our summer bbq to start tracking points. So today was my second WI and I am down 1.6 lbs for a total of 5.2. Not bad considering the minimal changes I have made. The difficult part is going to be once I go back to school in the fall and the kids activities pick up. Right now I am just taking it one day, one meal at a time.
> 
> I am proud of my husband too. He is whining  but today he tracked all of his breakfast points without me! Sounds silly, but that is a huge victory for us. :
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you and joining you on this journey!
> 
> Mindy



About 1/3 of the meeting I attend is made up of couples.  I was surprised to see that many men in attendance, but they all jump right in and participate as much as the women.  If your dh needs the extra male support in the future, you might want to look at attending the meetings.


----------



## pwdebbie

Down 1 lb at WI last night.  Dd was down 3.2!  AND she passed on to me all her too-big summer clothes, two sizes smaller than what I wore last summer) and they fit me!    (If only I liked her style -- I love color and she likes drab.  Plus all the capris are cargo-style, which I told her will be great for Disney, but not really something I like for daily wear at 56 years old, lol.)

Lost another DP, down to 27 now.  Last week was my first week using the WPs almost daily instead of saving them for one big meal (and I only had those big meals three or four times since joining in March).  I KNOW they want me to fill up my plate with lots of fruits and veggies, but physically I NEED proteins.  I can do without the carbs, but my body has been geared to protein-rich foods for years now.  And "protein" bars just don't do it for me.  If I don't start my day with protein (eggs, cheese, breakfast meat) I will be edgy and wanting to nibble anything I can get my hands on for the rest of the day.  

My oldest dd has also joined WW but she is doing it online.  She did Medifast for the first four months of the year, switched to counting calories, then took a week vacation which extended to several weeks of not worrying about what she ate, so now she has signed up for WW.  She honestly doesn't have the time to attend meetings (I think she is too busy already and should cut other things from her schedule).  She says she hates tracking and counting points AND that she has a hard time eating all her points, so I suggested she try Simply Filling.  I'm sure she has a physical problem that causes her to be overweight but no doctors have ever figured it out.  They say that if all they saw was her numbers (heart rate, pulse, blood work results) they would think they were looking at a well-trained athlete.  And then they see her weight (which was 250+ before starting Medifast) and tell her she needs to diet.  Well, yeah!  But the girl can run for miles, bike for miles, and does workout videos every other day.  She is physically fit, but she carries excess weight.  Even an endocrinologist dismissed her and said she would just have to learn to live on 800 calories a day.


----------



## robinb

Wow!  We're on Part III already!  Thanks to Debbie for keeping things going while I was on WW hiatus. I have struggled these past couple months and thought I was back on track when my hormones blessed me with a 4 lb gain in one week.  Grrr.  I have been trying to lose that and get back on track, but it's really difficult to lose through perimenopause.  I stopped walking when my DD got out of school and just started up again.  I walked an hour (!) yesterday and 35 minutes today . 

I hope everyone else is doing well.  I'll take some time and read the thread later today.


----------



## keahgirl8

I think your daughter needs a new doctor, Debbie!

Congrats to everyone on their weight loss this week!  I tried on a bunch of "not yet" clothes over the weekend.  90% of them fit or were too big, and I am within 10-20 pounds of fitting into the rest!


----------



## sjms71

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Down 1 lb at WI last night.  Dd was down 3.2!  AND she passed on to me all her too-big summer clothes, two sizes smaller than what I wore last summer) and they fit me!    (If only I liked her style -- I love color and she likes drab.  Plus all the capris are cargo-style, which I told her will be great for Disney, but not really something I like for daily wear at 56 years old, lol.)
> 
> Lost another DP, down to 27 now.  Last week was my first week using the WPs almost daily instead of saving them for one big meal (and I only had those big meals three or four times since joining in March).  I KNOW they want me to fill up my plate with lots of fruits and veggies, but physically I NEED proteins.  I can do without the carbs, but my body has been geared to protein-rich foods for years now.  And "protein" bars just don't do it for me.  If I don't start my day with protein (eggs, cheese, breakfast meat) I will be edgy and wanting to nibble anything I can get my hands on for the rest of the day.
> 
> My oldest dd has also joined WW but she is doing it online.  She did Medifast for the first four months of the year, switched to counting calories, then took a week vacation which extended to several weeks of not worrying about what she ate, so now she has signed up for WW.  She honestly doesn't have the time to attend meetings (I think she is too busy already and should cut other things from her schedule).  She says she hates tracking and counting points AND that she has a hard time eating all her points, so I suggested she try Simply Filling.  I'm sure she has a physical problem that causes her to be overweight but no doctors have ever figured it out.  They say that if all they saw was her numbers (heart rate, pulse, blood work results) they would think they were looking at a well-trained athlete.  And then they see her weight (which was 250+ before starting Medifast) and tell her she needs to diet.  Well, yeah!  But the girl can run for miles, bike for miles, and does workout videos every other day.  She is physically fit, but she carries excess weight.  Even an endocrinologist dismissed her and said she would just have to learn to live on 800 calories a day.



Woot woot congrats to you and DD.  I also agree I would see another doctor.  When I was 19-20 I started having "girl" issues and the start of my weight gain.  I knew something wasn't right .  For 3 years I went to one doctor after another, tons of test.  Everyone told me there was nothing wrong with me.  So, I kept going to other dr's.  Finally I went to a new internal medicine dr. Explained the last 3 years handed her all my blood work and all the ultrasounds I had had.   Finally after going over everything she ordered an MRI cause she was pretty sure she knew what it was.   MRI showed I had (have) a pituitary tumor.  So, point is you know your own body when something isn't right.  



			
				robinb said:
			
		

> Wow!  We're on Part III already!  Thanks to Debbie for keeping things going while I was on WW hiatus. I have struggled these past couple months and thought I was back on track when my hormones blessed me with a 4 lb gain in one week.  Grrr.  I have been trying to lose that and get back on track, but it's really difficult to lose through perimenopause.  I stopped walking when my DD got out of school and just started up again.  I walked an hour (!) yesterday and 35 minutes today .
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well.  I'll take some time and read the thread later today.



Hey Robin, glad to hear your sill hanging in there.  



			
				keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> I think your daughter needs a new doctor, Debbie!
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their weight loss this week!  I tried on a bunch of "not yet" clothes over the weekend.  90% of them fit or were too big, and I am within 10-20 pounds of fitting into the rest!



Congrats on the being able to have a new wardrobe.  I finally got rid of all my old me clothes cause I'm never going back there.


----------



## keahgirl8

sjms71 said:
			
		

> Congrats on the being able to have a new wardrobe.  I finally got rid of all my old me clothes cause I'm never going back there.



Thanks!  I am gradually getting rid of old clothes too.  I have also promised myself that I will not leave the house in elastic pants unless I am camping or going to the gym.  That darn elastic makes it harder to tell if you've gained!


----------



## bumbershoot

sjms71 said:


> For 3 years I went to one doctor after another, tons of test.  Everyone told me there was nothing wrong with me.  So, I kept going to other dr's.  Finally I went to a new internal medicine dr. Explained the last 3 years handed her all my blood work and all the ultrasounds I had had.   Finally after going over everything she ordered an MRI cause she was pretty sure she knew what it was.   MRI showed I had (have) a pituitary tumor.  So, point is you know your own body when something isn't right.



Same situation with DH.  Except that no one would DO the extra bloodwork, because they just said "you're fat, eat less", but he WAS eating less.  For 3 years he asked doctors to check his hormones, and you would think that he was telling them to check it AND to pay for it, because they said no.  Finally he got a really lovely diagnosis of diabetes (extremely sudden onset, so sudden the diagnosing doc thought his pancreas had just died), which led to a GOOD endocrinologist who simply said "sure" when we asked if he'd check his testosterone.  That was totally paid for by insurance (we really should go back to the other MDs and NDs to share that with them) and turned up a problem, which turned out to be a prolactinoma.  That's a prolactin-creating cyst on his pituitary, and men shouldn't have that hormone.

It was the cause of the weight gain during that time.  Now, DH does have secret-eating issues (at work and at night), but during that specific time I *know* he was doing well with eating.  It was the rejection, the "you're fat, no I won't check hormones", and the extremely slow loss and also the random gains that caused him to slip back into the bad habits (which caused the sudden blood sugar problems, which are now 100% fine with just diet and exercise).

Anyway, I hope that the PP's daughter can find *someone else*.  If she's ever out in Seattle, we have a really good endocrinologist to refer her to; he sounds harsh when talking to you, but he's actually VERY kind, and will actually help, not just dismiss you.


----------



## sjms71

bumbershoot said:
			
		

> Same situation with DH.  Except that no one would DO the extra bloodwork, because they just said "you're fat, eat less", but he WAS eating less.  For 3 years he asked doctors to check his hormones, and you would think that he was telling them to check it AND to pay for it, because they said no.  Finally he got a really lovely diagnosis of diabetes (extremely sudden onset, so sudden the diagnosing doc thought his pancreas had just died), which led to a GOOD endocrinologist who simply said "sure" when we asked if he'd check his testosterone.  That was totally paid for by insurance (we really should go back to the other MDs and NDs to share that with them) and turned up a problem, which turned out to be a prolactinoma.  That's a prolactin-creating cyst on his pituitary, and men shouldn't have that hormone.
> 
> It was the cause of the weight gain during that time.  Now, DH does have secret-eating issues (at work and at night), but during that specific time I *know* he was doing well with eating.  It was the rejection, the "you're fat, no I won't check hormones", and the extremely slow loss and also the random gains that caused him to slip back into the bad habits (which caused the sudden blood sugar problems, which are now 100% fine with just diet and exercise).
> 
> Anyway, I hope that the PP's daughter can find *someone else*.  If she's ever out in Seattle, we have a really good endocrinologist to refer her to; he sounds harsh when talking to you, but he's actually VERY kind, and will actually help, not just dismiss you.



I think we talked about this before.  That is what I have prolactinoma.   I've been on medication since 23 and I am 41.  At the time I was young and I didn't really know what to do or what test to ask for so I just kept going to dr's.  I was afraid if I didn't stay on top of it they would tell me they missed something when I went to have kids eventually. Thank goodness I was persistent cause having children would have been very difficult if I went undiagnosed.   There still isn't much information on prolactinoma's still but I belong to a few online groups with people of the same and everyone has the same issues can't be coincidence.


----------



## Zachsmom4

Well, I had my week one weigh in.  0 lbs lost.

Talk about disappointing.  I guess I will have to figure things out, as I did not eat all of extra weekly points nor did I eat back my acivity points. 

At least I didn't gain.  Well, there will be next week.


----------



## NC State

I'm so glad I found another WW center to weigh in last Thursday since my center was closed last Wednesday  (July 4th).  It kept me on track for this week because I was the same as the week before.  This week I had a 2 lbs lost!  I'm now at a 44 lbs gone for good!! I was so surprised to see the numbers.  I'm now 17 lbs from my goal weight.  I have come a long way from a bra size of 42DD to a 36DD and clothes size 16W (XL)  to a 12 (medium).

But then I'm really scared of next week because we go on a family road trip Saturday and will return on the following Sunday (22nd).  It will be really hard to stay on program.  I'm going to try to make good choices and the hotel that we are in for the first three nights has a gym so I can get my running in.  I'm just scared of the drive-thru windows and road snacks while on the road.  Please keep us in your prayers for a save trip.  

I hope everyone has a great week and continue thinking positive...it will pay off!

Stephanie


----------



## sjms71

Zachsmom4 said:
			
		

> Well, I had my week one weigh in.  0 lbs lost.
> 
> Talk about disappointing.  I guess I will have to figure things out, as I did not eat all of extra weekly points nor did I eat back my acivity points.
> 
> At least I didn't gain.  Well, there will be next week.



I am so sorry.  Hang in there.  Do you have a lot lose or a little?  Also, how about water are you drinking water?   If you hadn't been working out before and with a new eating plan your body maybe saying hold on here.......if you want to post what you ate for the week maybe we can help there.  



			
				NC State said:
			
		

> I'm so glad I found another WW center to weigh in last Thursday since my center was closed last Wednesday  (July 4th).  It kept me on track for this week because I was the same as the week before.  This week I had a 2 lbs lost!  I'm now at a 44 lbs gone for good!! I was so surprised to see the numbers.  I'm now 17 lbs from my goal weight.  I have come a long way from a bra size of 42DD to a 36DD and clothes size 16W (XL)  to a 12 (medium).
> 
> But then I'm really scared of next week because we go on a family road trip Saturday and will return on the following Sunday (22nd).  It will be really hard to stay on program.  I'm going to try to make good choices and the hotel that we are in for the first three nights has a gym so I can get my running in.  I'm just scared of the drive-thru windows and road snacks while on the road.  Please keep us in your prayers for a save trip.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great week and continue thinking positive...it will pay off!
> 
> Stephanie



Great job Stephanie, safe travels too, have fun, you can do it!


----------



## keahgirl8

NC State said:
			
		

> I'm so glad I found another WW center to weigh in last Thursday since my center was closed last Wednesday  (July 4th).  It kept me on track for this week because I was the same as the week before.  This week I had a 2 lbs lost!  I'm now at a 44 lbs gone for good!! I was so surprised to see the numbers.  I'm now 17 lbs from my goal weight.  I have come a long way from a bra size of 42DD to a 36DD and clothes size 16W (XL)  to a 12 (medium).
> 
> But then I'm really scared of next week because we go on a family road trip Saturday and will return on the following Sunday (22nd).  It will be really hard to stay on program.  I'm going to try to make good choices and the hotel that we are in for the first three nights has a gym so I can get my running in.  I'm just scared of the drive-thru windows and road snacks while on the road.  Please keep us in your prayers for a save trip.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great week and continue thinking positive...it will pay off!
> 
> Stephanie



Congratulations on your weight loss!  As for eating on the road, try to bring as many pre-portioned snacks as possible.  If that isn't possible, here is something I found on Pinterest for low calorie gas station food:  http://pinterest.com/pin/70439181642682427/ .


----------



## Mermaid02

Lost 3 this week. Actually that would be 2 weeks because of the holiday last week!


----------



## pwdebbie

robinb said:


> Wow!  We're on Part III already!  Thanks to Debbie for keeping things going while I was on WW hiatus. I have struggled these past couple months and thought I was back on track when my hormones blessed me with a 4 lb gain in one week.  Grrr.  I have been trying to lose that and get back on track, but it's really difficult to lose through perimenopause.  I stopped walking when my DD got out of school and just started up again.  I walked an hour (!) yesterday and 35 minutes today .
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well.  I'll take some time and read the thread later today.



Glad it didn't bother you that I started Part III.  I checked for recent posts from you and hadn't seen anything fairly recent on the Part II thread, so I thought perhaps you were traveling for a while.  I didn't want the thread to be closed without a new thread  to go to, so I went ahead and did it and thought to myself, "I sure hope Robin doesn't mind since she sort of 'owns' the previous threads."  

Good for you getting back into things.


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> I think your daughter needs a new doctor, Debbie!
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their weight loss this week!  I tried on a bunch of "not yet" clothes over the weekend.  90% of them fit or were too big, and I am within 10-20 pounds of fitting into the rest!



She's tried.  Last endocrinlogist was an hour away.  She has symptoms of PCOS but every doctor she has seen says she doesn't have it, including one that is known for labeling every irregular woman PCOS.  

It is very frustrating to her.

Now are you kicking yourself for not trying those "not yet" clothes on sooner?  I bet it felt good to find some that were actually too big!


----------



## pwdebbie

sjms71 said:


> I finally got rid of all my old me clothes cause I'm never going back there.



Amen!  That's what I'm saying!


----------



## StayCool

sjms71 said:


> Wow Mindy that was a lot of reading!  Welcome to you and your husband.  Good luck, as a busy mom myself you just have to take the time and plan meals, have easy to grab snacks.  If you take time to do this there will be less drive thru runs.



Sorry, I didn't mean to write a book.  

So far I've been staying OP. I tried a new recipe last night that was chicken and broccoli with lemon. Tasted amazing! I'm hoping to get some new family favorites. 

Hope everyone is doing well this morning!


----------



## sjms71

StayCool said:
			
		

> Sorry, I didn't mean to write a book.
> 
> So far I've been staying OP. I tried a new recipe last night that was chicken and broccoli with lemon. Tasted amazing! I'm hoping to get some new family favorites.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well this morning!



Lol, I didn't mean your post was a lot of reading I meant you did a lot of reading when you read the WW II thread.   Glad you're off to a good start!


----------



## UConnFan

I have two questions. First, is there a way to calculate the point value of a recipe by typing in the ingredients I use? Also, when did you start noticing your clothes are too big? I've lost 10 lbs but my pants aren't too big yet! haha


----------



## Aburns8

UConnFan said:


> I have two questions. First, is there a way to calculate the point value of a recipe by typing in the ingredients I use? Also, when did you start noticing your clothes are too big? I've lost 10 lbs but my pants aren't too big yet! haha



If you have e Tools, there is recipe builder. You put in your ingredients and how many it serves and it will come up with a point value. I think everyone is different on nocticing when clothes are too big. I really don't notice until I lose a good 15-20 pounds.


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> She's tried.  Last endocrinlogist was an hour away.  She has symptoms of PCOS but every doctor she has seen says she doesn't have it, including one that is known for labeling every irregular woman PCOS.
> 
> It is very frustrating to her.
> 
> Now are you kicking yourself for not trying those "not yet" clothes on sooner?  I bet it felt good to find some that were actually too big!



That is frustrating.  Something similar happened to me several years ago.  I could barely function at work, and was in a lot of pain.  Everyone told me it was either stress or IBS.  I finally went to a nurse practitioner who figured it out and sent me for an ultrasound to confirm the diagnosis.  I will be praying she is able to get someone to help her!

I absolutely am!  I tried on some more today.  I fit into my old high school PE shorts and they were LOOSE!


----------



## keahgirl8

UConnFan said:
			
		

> I have two questions. First, is there a way to calculate the point value of a recipe by typing in the ingredients I use? Also, when did you start noticing your clothes are too big? I've lost 10 lbs but my pants aren't too big yet! haha



I agree with Aburns8.  My pants were probably comfortable at 10, and getting looser around 20.  Everyone is different though.  It depends on how your weight is distributed and where you are losing first.  Just keep at it!  Those pants will be too big pretty soon!


----------



## kathie859

Zachsmom4 said:


> Well, I had my week one weigh in.  0 lbs lost.
> 
> Talk about disappointing.  I guess I will have to figure things out, as I did not eat all of extra weekly points nor did I eat back my acivity points.
> 
> At least I didn't gain.  Well, there will be next week.



ARRRGGHHH!!!!  I feel your pain!!  I'm a "newbie" to weight watchers--just started Monday and find it a little more difficult to tally points than I thought it would be.  I know I'll get more comfortable with it as times goes on.  I can't wait until my weigh-in and meeting next week but had the same positive thought that you had--if I don't lose any weight, I probably didn't gain either

Good luck!


----------



## pwdebbie

UConnFan said:


> I asked that very same question.   It took at least three months before I noticed a change in my clothes.  I did a lot of grumbling until then because I was expecting change sooner.


----------



## jessc79

Did anyone else notice the pp value for McDonald's ice cream cone went up from 4 to 5??  Or is it just on my tracker?  Odd....


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

UConnFan said:


> I have two questions. First, is there a way to calculate the point value of a recipe by typing in the ingredients I use? Also, when did you start noticing your clothes are too big? I've lost 10 lbs but my pants aren't too big yet! haha



I used to have a leader who would say that after the first 10 pounds, the clothes you were wearing would start to fit.  I lost over 20 pounds before I started wearing the next smaller size.

If you dont use the recipe builder in e-tools, figure the points value of all the ingredients individually, add them up for a recipe total and then divide by the number of servings.  Sounds like a lot of work but you'll get used to it!


----------



## StayCool

I need to get in the habit of eating breakfast. I usually have a cup of coffee and then drink water til about 2p. Last night I had only used 3 points by 6pm! Any suggestions of things that are easy to eat on the go? I need to retrain myself. /


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Zachsmom4 said:


> Well, I had my week one weigh in.  0 lbs lost.
> 
> Talk about disappointing.  I guess I will have to figure things out, as I did not eat all of extra weekly points nor did I eat back my acivity points.
> 
> At least I didn't gain.  Well, there will be next week.



Not sure why you didn't lose on your first week, Zachsmom.  You dont actuallly have to eat all your Weekly Points -- they are there for you if you need them but eating them is not an obligation.  I actually do eat every one of mine.  Make sure this week that you track, absolutely eat all of your Daily Points and try to get in all of your Good Health guidelines which are mention on the bottom of the paper tracker or in the right side of your 3-month journal.  Eat all you Weekly's, some of them or none -- that's up to you.  I wouldn't worry about eating the activity points for a couple of weeks until you're comfortable and familiar with eating your daily's and getting in the GH guidelines foods.

I hope you're successful with your next weigh-in.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

StayCool said:


> I need to get in the habit of eating breakfast. I usually have a cup of coffee and then drink water til about 2p. Last night I had only used 3 points by 6pm! Any suggestions of things that are easy to eat on the go? I need to retrain myself. /



You could make muffins and keep them in the freezer.  WW has the oatmeal (I dont like it but you might) -- it's fast but you couldn't eat that and drive to work.  You could make yourself a quick egg mcmuffin with an english muffin, an egg and some turkey bacon or a slice of ham.  You could certainly eat a sandwich in the car or on transit.  How about the WW smoothies.  They're a dairy serving and easy to drink.  Add some fruit and protein powder and that could be an acceptable breakfast of about 4pts when made with water.  Cereal bars are convenient as well but usually more points than I would want to spend.  Grab some fruit at least if you have nothing else.  I know fruit is zero points but at least you're having food and not just coffee.  Even dry cereal could be eaten on the run.

It's really not good to have used only about 3 points by evening.  I would be afraid of being so hungry that I would eat just about everything I could find.  What are you having for lunch??


----------



## StayCool

CdnBuzzFan said:


> You could make muffins and keep them in the freezer.  WW has the oatmeal (I dont like it but you might) -- it's fast but you couldn't eat that and drive to work.  You could make yourself a quick egg mcmuffin with an english muffin, an egg and some turkey bacon or a slice of ham.  You could certainly eat a sandwich in the car or on transit.  How about the WW smoothies.  They're a dairy serving and easy to drink.  Add some fruit and protein powder and that could be an acceptable breakfast of about 4pts when made with water.  Cereal bars are convenient as well but usually more points than I would want to spend.  Grab some fruit at least if you have nothing else.  I know fruit is zero points but at least you're having food and not just coffee.  Even dry cereal could be eaten on the run.
> 
> It's really not good to have used only about 3 points by evening.  I would be afraid of being so hungry that I would eat just about everything I could find.  What are you having for lunch??



Thanks for the suggestions. I am usually just not hungry until around 2 in the afternoon. Then I will grab a sandwich or bowl of cereal (before WW). Now I don't know. One of my problems is that I work at night part-time. It is only 2 days a week, but plays heck with my schedule.  So my body doesn't have a set schedule for meals because it changes frequently. 

Today I had my coffee and then a bowl of cereal. Lunch will be fresh sushi that I picked up yesterday. Dinner tonight will be stuffed peppers. But then I go to work tonight and I'm still trying to figure that out.  This is only my first full week tracking so I guess these are going to be my short-term obstacles.


----------



## bumbershoot

Lost .4!  And finished Week 4 of my C25K program (I'd repeated Week 3).  It feels so good AND so bad!  My muscles are so happy to be running again (I am not built for walking, never have been), but they are so sore at the same time.  



Looks like I went down a size at around 17 pounds.  Or is it 1.5 sizes, if you started with a W at the end of the size, and moved to something without that W?  I'm not sure.  Now I'm 34 down and seem to be ready to move down another notch.  The new-size pants I bought at Old Navy are getting as silly looking as the original size was. Especially since I bought them in the store, and therefore couldn't get short or petite.  I was rolling them up twice, now it's three times.  since they are the "perfect khaki" in the Diva cut, which is a serious boot cut, rolling them just looks silly on me IMO.  

I did buy one size down in shorts, and tried on a bunch of other shorts and even some denim capris, and they all went on my body.

Is that experience surreal for anyone else?  YOu get so used to your clothes being a certain size.  A certain width, you know what I mean?  And then you're picking up clothing that's less wide, and you just cannot believe that you're fitting into it, even as you're fitting into it?  I'm having that "problem", big time.  

And I wonder why I didn't have this much self-awareness on my way UP!


----------



## Aburns8

bumbershoot said:


> Lost .4!  And finished Week 4 of my C25K program (I'd repeated Week 3).  It feels so good AND so bad!  My muscles are so happy to be running again (I am not built for walking, never have been), but they are so sore at the same time.



Congratulations on the loss and finishing another week.

I lost 2.8 this week. I was up .6 last week, so I relost that and then some! I had to put my C25K on hold for a couple of weeks. With DH's job I have no one to watch the baby when I go to the gym. But I have been mall walking at lunch. i think I have been getting two miles in each day.


----------



## sjms71

bumbershoot said:
			
		

> Lost .4!  And finished Week 4 of my C25K program (I'd repeated Week 3).  It feels so good AND so bad!  My muscles are so happy to be running again (I am not built for walking, never have been), but they are so sore at the same time.
> 
> Looks like I went down a size at around 17 pounds.  Or is it 1.5 sizes, if you started with a W at the end of the size, and moved to something without that W?  I'm not sure.  Now I'm 34 down and seem to be ready to move down another notch.  The new-size pants I bought at Old Navy are getting as silly looking as the original size was. Especially since I bought them in the store, and therefore couldn't get short or petite.  I was rolling them up twice, now it's three times.  since they are the "perfect khaki" in the Diva cut, which is a serious boot cut, rolling them just looks silly on me IMO.
> 
> I did buy one size down in shorts, and tried on a bunch of other shorts and even some denim capris, and they all went on my body.
> 
> Is that experience surreal for anyone else?  YOu get so used to your clothes being a certain size.  A certain width, you know what I mean?  And then you're picking up clothing that's less wide, and you just cannot believe that you're fitting into it, even as you're fitting into it?  I'm having that "problem", big time.
> 
> And I wonder why I didn't have this much self-awareness on my way UP!





			
				Aburns8 said:
			
		

> Congratulations on the loss and finishing another week.
> 
> I lost 2.8 this week. I was up .6 last week, so I relost that and then some! I had to put my C25K on hold for a couple of weeks. With DH's job I have no one to watch the baby when I go to the gym. But I have been mall walking at lunch. i think I have been getting two miles in each day.



Great job to both of you!


----------



## bumbershoot

Aburns8 said:


> Congratulations on the loss and finishing another week.
> 
> I lost 2.8 this week. I was up .6 last week, so I relost that and then some! I had to put my C25K on hold for a couple of weeks. With DH's job I have no one to watch the baby when I go to the gym. But I have been mall walking at lunch. i think I have been getting two miles in each day.



Congrats on the fabulous loss!  Sorry about the running delay, but that's a good reason.


----------



## Aburns8

bumbershoot said:


> Congrats on the fabulous loss!  Sorry about the running delay, but that's a good reason.



He is a very good reason! But I am doing the half marathon at WDW in January. So I hope I will be ready!


----------



## keahgirl8

bumbershoot said:
			
		

> Lost .4!  And finished Week 4 of my C25K program (I'd repeated Week 3).  It feels so good AND so bad!  My muscles are so happy to be running again (I am not built for walking, never have been), but they are so sore at the same time.
> 
> Looks like I went down a size at around 17 pounds.  Or is it 1.5 sizes, if you started with a W at the end of the size, and moved to something without that W?  I'm not sure.  Now I'm 34 down and seem to be ready to move down another notch.  The new-size pants I bought at Old Navy are getting as silly looking as the original size was. Especially since I bought them in the store, and therefore couldn't get short or petite.  I was rolling them up twice, now it's three times.  since they are the "perfect khaki" in the Diva cut, which is a serious boot cut, rolling them just looks silly on me IMO.
> 
> I did buy one size down in shorts, and tried on a bunch of other shorts and even some denim capris, and they all went on my body.
> 
> Is that experience surreal for anyone else?  YOu get so used to your clothes being a certain size.  A certain width, you know what I mean?  And then you're picking up clothing that's less wide, and you just cannot believe that you're fitting into it, even as you're fitting into it?  I'm having that "problem", big time.
> 
> And I wonder why I didn't have this much self-awareness on my way UP!



Congrats on the loss and finishing week 4!

I definitely know what you mean!.  I used to hold up a pair of pants and say, "There's no way I am that big," then it would turn out that I was.  Now I say, "There's no way I'm that small!" but I am!  I guess it is the same "problem" only in reverse!


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> Congrats on the loss and finishing week 4!
> 
> I definitely know what you mean!.  I used to hold up a pair of pants and say, "There's no way I am that big," then it would turn out that I was.  Now I say, "There's no way I'm that small!" but I am!  I guess it is the same "problem" only in reverse!



If we have to have problems, then this is one I don't mind at all.


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> If we have to have problems, then this is one I don't mind at all.



Exactly!

Weigh-in day...down 1.4 pounds, 57 pounds overall!


----------



## Love2Run

Hey everyone. I just signed up for weight watchers online 10 days ago.  I wish I could go to the meetings but I live in a remote area and the nearest meeting is 30 minutes away. My first week went well. I lost 4 lbs but I'm sure that is mainly water weight.  I have a couple questions.  

1.   How many of you eat you weekly points?  I feel guilty if I eat them but am finding it hard eat enough through the day and  all the good health guide lines with only 26 pts a day. 

2.  Do you eat your exercise points and still lose weight?

3.  How much fruit is "built in to the plan?". I love fruit and think I may eat to much.  

4.  How often do you weigh?  Do you wait until the weekly meeting or are you on it several times a day?  I find that I am addicted to the scale getting on morning noon and night.

Thanks so much. I'm really excited to lose the weight.  I'm run the tower of terror 10k in late sept and the  Disney marathon in January. I would love to wear a cute running skirt and not feel uncomfortable


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Love2Run said:


> Hey everyone. I just signed up for weight watchers online 10 days ago.  I wish I could go to the meetings but I live in a remote area and the nearest meeting is 30 minutes away. My first week went well. I lost 4 lbs but I'm sure that is mainly water weight.  I have a couple questions.
> 
> 1.   How many of you eat you weekly points?  I feel guilty if I eat them but am finding it hard eat enough through the day and  all the good health guide lines with only 26 pts a day.
> 
> 2.  Do you eat your exercise points and still lose weight?
> 
> 3.  How much fruit is "built in to the plan?". I love fruit and think I may eat to much.
> 
> 4.  How often do you weigh?  Do you wait until the weekly meeting or are you on it several times a day?  I find that I am addicted to the scale getting on morning noon and night.
> 
> Thanks so much. I'm really excited to lose the weight.  I'm run the tower of terror 10k in late sept and the  Disney marathon in January. I would love to wear a cute running skirt and not feel uncomfortable



Hi!  Congratulations on a great first week.  

Here are my answers to your questions...
1)  I absolutely do eat every one of my 49 weekly points.  You dont have to; they're there if you need them and it sounds as though you may need them.

2) I rarely earn any activity points but when I do, I do not eat them.

3) I'm not sure how much fruit is built in but Canada's Food Guide says that women between 19 and 50 years of age should have between 7-9 servings of fruits AND vegetables per day.  I would try to get at least half of the servings from veggies.

4)    Confirmed scale addict!


----------



## pwdebbie

Love2Run said:


> Hey everyone. I just signed up for weight watchers online 10 days ago.  I wish I could go to the meetings but I live in a remote area and the nearest meeting is 30 minutes away. My first week went well. I lost 4 lbs but I'm sure that is mainly water weight.  I have a couple questions.
> 
> 1.   How many of you eat you weekly points?  I feel guilty if I eat them but am finding it hard eat enough through the day and  all the good health guide lines with only 26 pts a day.
> 
> 2.  Do you eat your exercise points and still lose weight?
> 
> 3.  How much fruit is "built in to the plan?". I love fruit and think I may eat to much.
> 
> 4.  How often do you weigh?  Do you wait until the weekly meeting or are you on it several times a day?  I find that I am addicted to the scale getting on morning noon and night.
> 
> Thanks so much. I'm really excited to lose the weight.  I'm run the tower of terror 10k in late sept and the  Disney marathon in January. I would love to wear a cute running skirt and not feel uncomfortable



1.  I just found out (after what, 18 weeks on the program?) that I could tell the tracker to take from my activity points first instead of from the weekly points.  I had not been eating my weekly points for the most part -- saving them for the big splurge meals that I know I can't avoid (like our son's birthday crab feast this Friday).  But once my points got down to 27, I did find myself eating a few of the WP each week.  Then my dd told me that I could tell the tracker to take from my APs first so that's what I'm doing now and still saving those WP for the big "obligation" meals.

2.  See above.

3.  I don't know about the fruit.  I do not like many fruits or vegetables so eating them at all is an effort for me.  I force myself to buy them because I know that I will eat them just to avoid having wasted the money.

4.  I weigh myself every morning, first thing in the a.m. just before I step into the shower.  That way I can see how I am doing throughout the week.  I ate lunch at Applebees yesterday (French onion soup, 7 points, and half of a chicken fajita rollup, 9 shocking points) but stayed within my points for the day but this morning I weighed 2 lbs more than yesterday morning -- and today is my weigh in day.    Definitely not happy about this but maybe I can drink it all out of me before the meeting tonight.

I am surprised that with just starting you only have 26 points.  That's the lowest the daily points go, to my understanding.  Good for you doing those races!  Maybe you can post pics of you and your cute running skirt after the 10K.  We'd love to see it.


----------



## kathie859

Love2Run said:


> Hey everyone. I just signed up for weight watchers online 10 days ago.  I wish I could go to the meetings but I live in a remote area and the nearest meeting is 30 minutes away. My first week went well. I lost 4 lbs but I'm sure that is mainly water weight.  I have a couple questions.
> 
> 1.   How many of you eat you weekly points?  I feel guilty if I eat them but am finding it hard eat enough through the day and  all the good health guide lines with only 26 pts a day.
> 
> 2.  Do you eat your exercise points and still lose weight?
> 
> 3.  How much fruit is "built in to the plan?". I love fruit and think I may eat to much.
> 
> 4.  How often do you weigh?  Do you wait until the weekly meeting or are you on it several times a day?  I find that I am addicted to the scale getting on morning noon and night.
> 
> Thanks so much. I'm really excited to lose the weight.  I'm run the tower of terror 10k in late sept and the  Disney marathon in January. I would love to wear a cute running skirt and not feel uncomfortable



Hi,OP....I'm a newbie at WW, too; however, luckily I can easily get to the meetings.  I started with 27 pts per day but am at 26 right now.

I don't eat my exercise points--but it's early in the game for me so that could change.  

The fruit allowance is built in to encourage healthier choices for snacks--since there ARE calories in fruit, I think you have to be mindful of how much you are consuming---my challenge is portion control

I put my scale away.  I weigh once a week at the same time @ the meeting.  I used to be consumed by the scale but it didn't serve any good purpose for me to always be checking.  The weekly weigh in is less stressful for me.

The first week I lost 8.4 lbs.  I was amazed cause I really didn't feel deprived on the WW plan.  I have a total of 55 lbs. to lose and think I can make this work for me.  

Good luck, OP


----------



## Love2Run

I think my points are fairly low because I am short.  So my weight might seem low to someone 5'8 but for my height I am overweight. 

I have to say I love the weight watchers program.  It works well with my personality.  I am a perfectionist and when ever I had tried to diet in the past I would end up feeling guilty if I ate a treat or something not "healthy."  With the points system I have found it helps me to stay balanced and not go to the extreme that I could never keep up with for the long run.

I find this forum to be a big inspiration.


----------



## Love2Run

kathie859 said:


> Hi,OP....I'm a newbie at WW, too; however, luckily I can easily get to the meetings.  I started with 27 pts per day but am at 26 right now.
> 
> I don't eat my exercise points--but it's early in the game for me so that could change.
> 
> The fruit allowance is built in to encourage healthier choices for snacks--since there ARE calories in fruit, I think you have to be mindful of how much you are consuming---my challenge is portion control
> 
> I put my scale away.  I weigh once a week at the same time @ the meeting.  I used to be consumed by the scale but it didn't serve any good purpose for me to always be checking.  The weekly weigh in is less stressful for me.
> 
> The first week I lost 8.4 lbs.  I was amazed cause I really didn't feel deprived on the WW plan.  I have a total of 55 lbs. to lose and think I can make this work for me.
> 
> Good luck, OP



Wow 8.4 lbs!  That is great.


----------



## bumbershoot

pwdebbie said:


> I am surprised that with just starting you only have 26 points.  That's the lowest the daily points go, to my understanding.



Yep, it's the lowest!  I hit 26 points when I got to 190, so it'll be the same all the way down to my goal of 135.  



Love2Run said:


> 1.   How many of you eat you weekly points?  I feel guilty if I eat them but am finding it hard eat enough through the day and  all the good health guide lines with only 26 pts a day.
> 
> 2.  Do you eat your exercise points and still lose weight?
> 
> 3.  How much fruit is "built in to the plan?". I love fruit and think I may eat to much.
> 
> 4.  How often do you weigh?  Do you wait until the weekly meeting or are you on it several times a day?  I find that I am addicted to the scale getting on morning noon and night.




I started using Weeklies pretty early on.  I still lost, and, in fact, felt I lost "better".  Even though that can't really be proven, at the very least, I FEEL better, not deprived at all!  I mean, sure, sometimes I have to make choices that are different (like at Disneyland yesterday I had the fruit plate for breakfast instead of the french toast that DS got...I did eat a bit of french toast from DS's plate, but OMG that fruit plate was so good!), but I don't feel *deprived*.

I've started using exercise points.  The last 4 weeks has been my experiment, and IMO it worked.  I eat all APs (I take them before Weeklies, and I have it set to only eat them on the day I earned them) and as many Weeklies as I can stand.  And I'm still losing.  

Fruit: for those under 350 lbs, the *minimum* we are supposed to hit is 5 servings of fruits/veggies.  If you are over 350, then it's 9 servings.  A serving is 1 cup of leafy greens, and 1/2 of anything else.  Most of them are 0 points, but even if you eat a pointy fruit/veggie (avocado, pea, corn, parsnip, etc) you can still count it as a fruit/veggie serving.  You're supposed to eat them to satisfaction (don't binge), and don't let them get in the way of eating your points!

At the beginning, I weighed at WI ONLY.  Then I would weigh on the home scale immediately before leaving for WI.  Now I don't get emotional about the number (unlike my husband, who should not step on the scale other than WI), so I'll sometimes amuse myself by weighing all through the day.  I think it's funny to watch the scale go up through the day, though sometimes when I've had a series of really good workouts and my body is working on losing the fat, I've seen it go down through a day.  (that last bit is super-cool and also very weird!)  

But I wouldn't do that if I was going to have ANY emotional reaction (other than amusement) about the numbers.  And, once I'm at goal, I know I will *have to* weigh every day, so I can nip problems in the bud, rather than ignore them (or worse, eat b/c of being depressed about gaining a little) like I did for 2 decades!



pwdebbie said:


> If we have to have problems, then this is one I don't mind at all.



So so true.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I maintained this week.  Not happy about it but at least I'm not up.  I think that with all this wonderful summer fruit that's so readily available in the grocery store (especially the cherries!) I've increased my fruit intake.  I guess I'll have to be a little more careful this week.


----------



## Aburns8

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I maintained this week.  Not happy about it but at least I'm not up.  I think that with all this wonderful summer fruit that's so readily available in the grocery store (especially the cherries!) I've increased my fruit intake.  I guess I'll have to be a little more careful this week.



That is a great attitude! I agree with you, it is better to maintain than to gain. I get excited over a .2 loss.


----------



## StayCool

I was down 3.6 yesterday. I was really surprised! I am doing my best to plan ahead, but still struggling on my nights that I have to work. I end up with a ton of daily points left over. So I'm doing not so great things just to use them up. I have to say they are tasty though! lol 

My husband is still tagging along and has lost 4.8 pounds last week and hit his 5% goal. He doesn't like having to plan ahead for food, but since he is losing that is helping him stick with me. Plus the food we are eating tastes good so that helps.  

Hope everyone is having a great week so far!


----------



## pwdebbie

For the first time since I joined in March, someone reached goal.  I was beginning to wonder if everyone quit before they got there.  It was encouraging to actually see someone who made it all the way.

As for me, down an even pound.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

pwdebbie said:


> For the first time since I joined in March, someone reached goal.  I was beginning to wonder if everyone quit before they got there.  It was encouraging to actually see someone who made it all the way.
> 
> As for me, down an even pound.



Unfortunately, lots of members do quit before they reach goal but many of them also quit after they reach goal or right after they become lifetime.  They think that because they've gotten themselves where they want to be, they dont need Weight Watchers in their lives anymore and go back to the old habits.  

I'm glad you were able to receive that encouragement in your meeting this week.   I hope you continue to see that member regularly.  People who reach goal / Lifetime can be such an inspiration to the members who are also hoping to get there.

Congratulations on your loss!


----------



## pwdebbie

Today I ate like a fat person.  That's all I could think to describe my eating.  I babysat for my dd (the one that goes to WW with me).  I watched three of their four while they took the other one for some outpatient surgery.  Morning snack for them was a pop tart.  After putting three in the toaster, one changed their mind about flavor.  So of course, I had to eat the rejected pop tart.  Fixed something called "chicken fries" for lunch (never had them before).  Now I know they are yummy.  Don't know how many I ate.  They also had chips -- the flavor I love, sour cream and onion, so of course I had some of them.  Then I ate the Smart Ones meal I had brought with me and the WW ice cream toffee bar.  

I learned two things today.  (1) -- I can't believe I used to eat that way all the time.  It wasn't worth it.  And (2) -- I really really really admire my dd now for sticking with the program and losing over 40 lbs so far.  At home, I just have myself and dh (who has lost about 80 lbs in the past three years and is very careful about what he eats).  There she has four high metabolism kids and one high high high metabolism hubby to contend with.  

Tomorrow was my planned use-the-49WPs day.  Crab feast with our four "kids" -- they'll always be kids even though my baby is turning 30 this year.


----------



## sjms71

I saw this and think I am going to print it out and put it so I can see it everytime I step on the scale.  I put too much stock into that stupid square I step on everyday and let it control how I feel.  I know I shouldn't but I do.  Just wanted to share with everyone else .


----------



## sjms71

Finally caught up on the thread .  WELCOME to the Newbies.  Again, I continue to be so impressed with everyone's weight loss.  You guys are just rockin it out, Great job! I got back from vacation on June 24.  Unfortunately I was up a lot from my goal weight.  The first week back I watched but by night time I was snacking.  However, got myself together and have been perfect last few weeks even on the weekends, which usually kill me.  But I'm not losing those vacation lbs.  trying to stay focused especially going into another weekend, ugh so frustrating.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Finally caught up on the thread .  WELCOME to the Newbies.  Again, I continue to be so impressed with everyone's weight loss.  You guys are just rockin it out, Great job! I got back from vacation on June 24.  Unfortunately I was up a lot from my goal weight.  The first week back I watched but by night time I was snacking.  However, got myself together and have been perfect last few weeks even on the weekends, which usually kill me.  But I'm not losing those vacation lbs.  trying to stay focused especially going into another weekend, ugh so frustrating.



Load up on Power Foods, Stephanie,and get out of the house between meals!  You can survive this.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:
			
		

> Load up on Power Foods, Stephanie,and get out of the house between meals!  You can survive this.



Thanks Jess!  Trying to get through this hump!  Going to go to store today and stock up on  some more power foods.


----------



## StayCool

Low on willpower today. I am craving cake! Now if I can just keep myself from making one... It doesn't help that it is chilly and rainy out so I'm stuck inside. lol


----------



## Feckless

New to this thread!  I lost 50 pounds on WW back in 2006 (still about 20-30 pounds from goal, but felt good), and kept it off until about 2 years ago when it started to creep back on.  Right now I'm about 10 pounds from my heaviest, and I feel horrible about it!  My cholesterol is up, and I was stress eating.  I have enough stress for 1,000 people so that meant I was eating ALOT.  Saw some video from our latest Disney trip and it was eye opening to say the least.

So, here I am, halfway through my first week back on program.  Last night was our School Council BBQ and I ate through most of my weekly extra points, but I recorded everything that went in my mouth and made much better choices - didn't eat the chips and snacks and didn't eat the EVIL COOKIES (made with Skor bar, butterscotch chocolate chips, regular chocolate chips and Ruffles chips!! OMG) I was pretty happy with myself.  I usually find the first two weeks very hard for hunger, but I'm doing OK so far.

My motivation:  I was running when I was lighter, and I want to get back at that.  The most I ever ran was 6k.  I also ran four 5k races (one so slowly that they would collect the route markers as I went past!!!    Oh well, I figure I beat everyone home on the couch!!!).  I needed some serious motivation, and I found it in my favourite place, Disney.  I am aiming for the TOT 10 miler in September 2013.  I figure if I get 20 pounds off then I can start running again (walking only until then, I don't want to tempt fate and get injured running too heavy) and start building up to that race.  

Hoping to get some support and inspiration here!


----------



## Aburns8

Feckless said:


> New to this thread!  I lost 50 pounds on WW back in 2006 (still about 20-30 pounds from goal, but felt good), and kept it off until about 2 years ago when it started to creep back on.  Right now I'm about 10 pounds from my heaviest, and I feel horrible about it!  My cholesterol is up, and I was stress eating.  I have enough stress for 1,000 people so that meant I was eating ALOT.  Saw some video from our latest Disney trip and it was eye opening to say the least.
> 
> So, here I am, halfway through my first week back on program.  Last night was our School Council BBQ and I ate through most of my weekly extra points, but I recorded everything that went in my mouth and made much better choices - didn't eat the chips and snacks and didn't eat the EVIL COOKIES (made with Skor bar, butterscotch chocolate chips, regular chocolate chips and Ruffles chips!! OMG) I was pretty happy with myself.  I usually find the first two weeks very hard for hunger, but I'm doing OK so far.
> 
> My motivation:  I was running when I was lighter, and I want to get back at that.  The most I ever ran was 6k.  I also ran four 5k races (one so slowly that they would collect the route markers as I went past!!!    Oh well, I figure I beat everyone home on the couch!!!).  I needed some serious motivation, and I found it in my favourite place, Disney.  I am aiming for the TOT 10 miler in September 2013.  I figure if I get 20 pounds off then I can start running again (walking only until then, I don't want to tempt fate and get injured running too heavy) and start building up to that race.
> 
> Hoping to get some support and inspiration here!



Welcome aboard! I lost 60 pounds back in 1999 and regained it all back 4 years later. I have been struggling since. I just had DS in April and now I am back on the plan determined to get healthy so my son will have a mom.  At least you wrote down everything. I am doing that more than I used so. Even if it means that I use all of my extra points. I guess that is what they are there for 

I am trying to get back into shape and I signed up for the Disney World Half Marathon in January (a friend convinced me to do it). I am NOT a runner. We are going to walk/run it. But I am determined to finish it and get my medal! Good luck and I am sure you will be ready for the race.


----------



## sjms71

StayCool said:
			
		

> Low on willpower today. I am craving cake! Now if I can just keep myself from making one... It doesn't help that it is chilly and rainy out so I'm stuck inside. lol



Hang in there!  You can do it, I'm havin the same feeling.  Yesterday after I  to took DD and her friends to the movies. I decided to treat them to a snack.  Well, they wanted to go to Gigi's cupcakes.   Google it they are a chain, VERY dangerous place.  I can't believe I walked out of there without a bite. It was really hard.  




			
				Feckless said:
			
		

> New to this thread!  I lost 50 pounds on WW back in 2006 (still about 20-30 pounds from goal, but felt good), and kept it off until about 2 years ago when it started to creep back on.  Right now I'm about 10 pounds from my heaviest, and I feel horrible about it!  My cholesterol is up, and I was stress eating.  I have enough stress for 1,000 people so that meant I was eating ALOT.  Saw some video from our latest Disney trip and it was eye opening to say the least.
> 
> So, here I am, halfway through my first week back on program.  Last night was our School Council BBQ and I ate through most of my weekly extra points, but I recorded everything that went in my mouth and made much better choices - didn't eat the chips and snacks and didn't eat the EVIL COOKIES (made with Skor bar, butterscotch chocolate chips, regular chocolate chips and Ruffles chips!! OMG) I was pretty happy with myself.  I usually find the first two weeks very hard for hunger, but I'm doing OK so far.
> 
> My motivation:  I was running when I was lighter, and I want to get back at that.  The most I ever ran was 6k.  I also ran four 5k races (one so slowly that they would collect the route markers as I went past!!!    Oh well, I figure I beat everyone home on the couch!!!).  I needed some serious motivation, and I found it in my favourite place, Disney.  I am aiming for the TOT 10 miler in September 2013.  I figure if I get 20 pounds off then I can start running again (walking only until then, I don't want to tempt fate and get injured running too heavy) and start building up to that race.
> 
> Hoping to get some support and inspiration here!



HELLO, I think for most of us this isn't our first go around with WW.  Good luck and I agree take it slow getting back to running


----------



## Love2Run

I was so bad the last 3 days and didn't track.  I went back to my old eating habits   although it didn't hurt me as much as I thought.  I lost .2 for the week.  I think that because I kept up my exercise it helped me not to gain.  I am re-motivated and back tracking today.  

I really wonder why it is so hard for me to stick to the plan.  I was doing really well and feeling great.  Then I just decided to eat out and not count and that one meal turned into 2 1/2 days.  This has always been my downfall.  I really hope I get this figured out now.



Feckless said:


> New to this thread!  I lost 50 pounds on WW back in 2006 (still about 20-30 pounds from goal, but felt good), and kept it off until about 2 years ago when it started to creep back on.  Right now I'm about 10 pounds from my heaviest, and I feel horrible about it!  My cholesterol is up, and I was stress eating.  I have enough stress for 1,000 people so that meant I was eating ALOT.  Saw some video from our latest Disney trip and it was eye opening to say the least.
> 
> So, here I am, halfway through my first week back on program.  Last night was our School Council BBQ and I ate through most of my weekly extra points, but I recorded everything that went in my mouth and made much better choices - didn't eat the chips and snacks and didn't eat the EVIL COOKIES (made with Skor bar, butterscotch chocolate chips, regular chocolate chips and Ruffles chips!! OMG) I was pretty happy with myself.  I usually find the first two weeks very hard for hunger, but I'm doing OK so far.
> 
> My motivation:  I was running when I was lighter, and I want to get back at that.  The most I ever ran was 6k.  I also ran four 5k races (one so slowly that they would collect the route markers as I went past!!!    Oh well, I figure I beat everyone home on the couch!!!).  I needed some serious motivation, and I found it in my favourite place, Disney.  I am aiming for the TOT 10 miler in September 2013.  I figure if I get 20 pounds off then I can start running again (walking only until then, I don't want to tempt fate and get injured running too heavy) and start building up to that race.
> 
> Hoping to get some support and inspiration here!





Aburns8 said:


> Welcome aboard! I lost 60 pounds back in 1999 and regained it all back 4 years later. I have been struggling since. I just had DS in April and now I am back on the plan determined to get healthy so my son will have a mom.  At least you wrote down everything. I am doing that more than I used so. Even if it means that I use all of my extra points. I guess that is what they are there for
> 
> I am trying to get back into shape and I signed up for the Disney World Half Marathon in January (a friend convinced me to do it). I am NOT a runner. We are going to walk/run it. But I am determined to finish it and get my medal! Good luck and I am sure you will be ready for the race.



It is nice to know there are other runners!!!  You will enjoy the Disney races so much.  Marathon weekend is great.


----------



## Aburns8

Love2Run said:


> I was so bad the last 3 days and didn't track.  I went back to my old eating habits   although it didn't hurt me as much as I thought.  I lost .2 for the week.  I think that because I kept up my exercise it helped me not to gain.  I am re-motivated and back tracking today.
> 
> I really wonder why it is so hard for me to stick to the plan.  I was doing really well and feeling great.  Then I just decided to eat out and not count and that one meal turned into 2 1/2 days.  This has always been my downfall.  I really hope I get this figured out now.



I had that problem a lot before I rejoined. I really think tracking is the key. I am doing better at it this time around since I now have a smart phone and I have the app.


----------



## StayCool

sjms71 said:
			
		

> Hang in there!  You can do it, I'm havin the same feeling.  Yesterday after I  to took DD and her friends to the movies. I decided to treat them to a snack.  Well, they wanted to go to Gigi's cupcakes.   Google it they are a chain, VERY dangerous place.  I can't believe I walked out of there without a bite. It was really hard.
> 
> I'm doing ok. Just fighting the urge. I have to go to work for a few hours so that will help me stop from snacking after dinner. I'm still tracking even though I don't want to so that's ok. I have two times a month I really crave sweets (more than normal!). During ovulation and right before AF. Gotta love being a woman!


----------



## StayCool

Made some sugar free fat free chocolate pudding. Hopefully that will work!


----------



## keahgirl8

sjms71 said:
			
		

> HELLO, I think for most of us this isn't our first go around with WW.  Good luck and I agree take it slow getting back to running



Welcome from me as well, and chiming in here as a third timer on WW!


----------



## Feckless

Had my second dinner party of the week. I didn't eat much during the day, again wrote down everything, and only went over by a couple of points... Still have a few extra points left but I'm happy to still be on program. Weigh in is Monday.  This is my first time doing WW only online. I'm hoping that posting here might give me some of the accountability that I need. Also, sometimes if I'm up during a week, I don't want to weigh in at meetings (not that anyone makes you feel bad, it's just ME). I'm hoping that online only helps.


----------



## pwdebbie

Feckless said:


> New to this thread!  I lost 50 pounds on WW back in 2006 (still about 20-30 pounds from goal, but felt good), and kept it off until about 2 years ago when it started to creep back on.  Right now I'm about 10 pounds from my heaviest, and I feel horrible about it!  My cholesterol is up, and I was stress eating.  I have enough stress for 1,000 people so that meant I was eating ALOT.  Saw some video from our latest Disney trip and it was eye opening to say the least.
> 
> So, here I am, halfway through my first week back on program.  Last night was our School Council BBQ and I ate through most of my weekly extra points, but I recorded everything that went in my mouth and made much better choices - didn't eat the chips and snacks and didn't eat the EVIL COOKIES (made with Skor bar, butterscotch chocolate chips, regular chocolate chips and Ruffles chips!! OMG) I was pretty happy with myself.  I usually find the first two weeks very hard for hunger, but I'm doing OK so far.
> 
> My motivation:  I was running when I was lighter, and I want to get back at that.  The most I ever ran was 6k.  I also ran four 5k races (one so slowly that they would collect the route markers as I went past!!!    Oh well, I figure I beat everyone home on the couch!!!).  I needed some serious motivation, and I found it in my favourite place, Disney.  I am aiming for the TOT 10 miler in September 2013.  I figure if I get 20 pounds off then I can start running again (walking only until then, I don't want to tempt fate and get injured running too heavy) and start building up to that race.
> 
> Hoping to get some support and inspiration here!



I think we'd all be more than happy to become your personal cheering squad for your journey to the TOT 10 mile race.  What a great goal to set for yourself!


----------



## Feckless

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> I think we'd all be more than happy to become your personal cheering squad for your journey to the TOT 10 mile race.  What a great goal to set for yourself!



Gee, thanks so much, everyone! So nice!


----------



## pwdebbie

About those cravings.  We were told at the meeting that if we don't just go ahead and satisfy the craving, we will eat everything and anything we can find in an effort to satisfy the craving.  Well, the other day I was really craving a hamburger.  Not a homemade hamburger either.  Dh wanted to go out for ice cream (I don't eat ice cream, so no problem) and I teased him that I needed to get a hamburger.  Well, he chose a place, Twin KIss, that sells hamburgers and told me to go in and get one (even though my points were already used for the day).  I got that burger (w/ mustard only), cut it in half, threw away half the bread, and thoroughly enjoyed that burger.  My craving was completely satisfied.  The next day on my home scale I had the lowest numbers yet.  So the burger didn't hurt me.  In fact, it helped.  It took away the craving and kept me from being short-tempered and irritable.  I'm sure that had something to do with why dh sent me in to get that burger.


----------



## Feckless

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> About those cravings.  We were told at the meeting that if we don't just go ahead and satisfy the craving, we will eat everything and anything we can find in an effort to satisfy the craving.  Well, the other day I was really craving a hamburger.  Not a homemade hamburger either.  Dh wanted to go out for ice cream (I don't eat ice cream, so no problem) and I teased him that I needed to get a hamburger.  Well, he chose a place, Twin KIss, that sells hamburgers and told me to go in and get one (even though my points were already used for the day).  I got that burger (w/ mustard only), cut it in half, threw away half the bread, and thoroughly enjoyed that burger.  My craving was completely satisfied.  The next day on my home scale I had the lowest numbers yet.  So the burger didn't hurt me.  In fact, it helped.  It took away the craving and kept me from being short-tempered and irritable.  I'm sure that had something to do with why dh sent me in to get that burger.



Excellent advice!

Last night at dinner my guests were all eating the chips and whatnot that were laid out and I just told myself, "I know what they taste like.  I don't need them now.". That helped me to leave them alone and try a better choice.


----------



## Love2Run

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> About those cravings.  We were told at the meeting that if we don't just go ahead and satisfy the craving, we will eat everything and anything we can find in an effort to satisfy the craving.  Well, the other day I was really craving a hamburger.  Not a homemade hamburger either.  Dh wanted to go out for ice cream (I don't eat ice cream, so no problem) and I teased him that I needed to get a hamburger.  Well, he chose a place, Twin KIss, that sells hamburgers and told me to go in and get one (even though my points were already used for the day).  I got that burger (w/ mustard only), cut it in half, threw away half the bread, and thoroughly enjoyed that burger.  My craving was completely satisfied.  The next day on my home scale I had the lowest numbers yet.  So the burger didn't hurt me.  In fact, it helped.  It took away the craving and kept me from being short-tempered and irritable.  I'm sure that had something to do with why dh sent me in to get that burger.



I agree.  Sometimes I crave ice cream and if I try to have one of the skinny cow or weight watchers ice cream treats it just doesn't cut it.  I need the real full fat stuff .   The low fat, low calorie ice cream treats are great and they work to satisfy my sweet tooth at night but sometimes I just need the real thing.  What is everyones favorite ice cream treat?  Mine is the skinny cow 4 points plus ice cream cones. They are soooooo good. 

Tomorrow is my 7 mile training run. I'm excited because it is the longest I have run since January. I love that I'm starting to get my conditioning back. What does everyone else have planned for their Sunday?  

Also for those of you with goals to run a Disney race or anyone just curious what the races are here is a link to an amazing video. One of these guys videos is the reason I signed up for my first marathon and is the reason I was able to stay motivated.  I hope yet helps. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqRBAzvaueg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Aburns8

Love2Run said:


> Also for those of you with goals to run a Disney race or anyone just curious what the races are here is a link to an amazing video. One of these guys videos is the reason I signed up for my first marathon and is the reason I was able to stay motivated.  I hope yet helps.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqRBAzvaueg&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Thanks for the link, I will have to check it out. I am down another 1.4. So that is 12.2 pounds so far!


----------



## StayCool

pwdebbie said:


> About those cravings.  We were told at the meeting that if we don't just go ahead and satisfy the craving, we will eat everything and anything we can find in an effort to satisfy the craving.  Well, the other day I was really craving a hamburger.  Not a homemade hamburger either.  Dh wanted to go out for ice cream (I don't eat ice cream, so no problem) and I teased him that I needed to get a hamburger.  Well, he chose a place, Twin KIss, that sells hamburgers and told me to go in and get one (even though my points were already used for the day).  I got that burger (w/ mustard only), cut it in half, threw away half the bread, and thoroughly enjoyed that burger.  My craving was completely satisfied.  The next day on my home scale I had the lowest numbers yet.  So the burger didn't hurt me.  In fact, it helped.  It took away the craving and kept me from being short-tempered and irritable.  I'm sure that had something to do with why dh sent me in to get that burger.



I hear you about feeding the craving. So when I was craving cake the other day I stopped on my way to work and got an oreo flurry.  It fit in my daily points and satisfied me. Now I'm back to only having my regular sweet tooth instead of the insane 'I can't think of anything else' craving!  Now if I could spread my points throughout the day a little bit better I would be great.


----------



## bumbershoot

sjms71 said:


> However, got myself together and have been perfect last few weeks even on the weekends, which usually kill me.  But I'm not losing those vacation lbs.  trying to stay focused especially going into another weekend, ugh so frustrating.



  Keep going!  



Feckless said:


> My motivation:  I was running when I was lighter, and I want to get back at that.  The most I ever ran was 6k.  I also ran four 5k races (one so slowly that they would collect the route markers as I went past!!!    Oh well, I figure I beat everyone home on the couch!!!).  I needed some serious motivation, and I found it in my favourite place, Disney.  I am aiming for the TOT 10 miler in September 2013.  I figure if I get 20 pounds off then I can start running again (walking only until then, I don't want to tempt fate and get injured running too heavy) and start building up to that race.
> 
> Hoping to get some support and inspiration here!



I was a runner a million years ago, and have found it very helpful to do one of the "couch to 5K" programs out there to get back into it without hurting myself.  



Love2Run said:


> I was so bad the last 3 days and didn't track.  I went back to my old eating habits   although it didn't hurt me as much as I thought.  I lost .2 for the week.  I think that because I kept up my exercise it helped me not to gain.  I am re-motivated and back tracking today.
> 
> I really wonder why it is so hard for me to stick to the plan.  I was doing really well and feeling great.  Then I just decided to eat out and not count and that one meal turned into 2 1/2 days.  This has always been my downfall.  I really hope I get this figured out now.



I just want to mention something, so IF it happens it doesn't throw you entirely, but it is possible that *next* week's WI might show the results of the past 3 days.  Sometimes weight takes a bit of time to catch up.  But IF it does, you will know why, and you will also know that if you stay on the program, by the *following* week even the scale should be back on track.


----------



## bumbershoot

Visiting family in Phoenix.  Hot hot hot HOT here.  I keep misjudging the sun and when the heat is at its peak!  (note: it peaks at something like 4 here, not noon)

Found a meeting near the hotel, went to it this morning!  DH is down a pound (and he'd lost 1.6 last week at another non-home meeting), and I managed another 2.2.

Yeah, you see my post up there about the scale taking time to catch up...I might very well be seeing that next week!  Not that I've been "bad", but I'm not running (have I mentioned the heat?), I'm fairly dehydrated despite my nearly best efforts, and have been doing a bit more estimating than I do at home.



But we did go out and buy a new food scale!  We have an ancient WW scale at home, and it's hard with our big fiesta ware plates; we max out the weight on it, and even when we don't do that, it's hard to see the numbers.  Got an 11 lb max OXO scale with a pull-out face.  That's making it a little easier while on the trip, but it'll be "fun" bringing it home in a carryon, LOL!


----------



## StayCool

I am trying to figure out points for a Cornish Game Hen. I have seen them from 6-7 points all the way to 11 points. I have no idea what to think... I'm just rubbing the outsides with a little olive oil and adding seasonings. Erf.


----------



## kathie859

StayCool said:


> I am trying to figure out points for a Cornish Game Hen. I have seen them from 6-7 points all the way to 11 points. I have no idea what to think... I'm just rubbing the outsides with a little olive oil and adding seasonings. Erf.



I think I'd count it like chicken.  It's just a little hybrid fowl.  I usually try to eat just the meat and remove the cooked skin.


----------



## Feckless

Love2Run said:
			
		

> I agree.  Sometimes I crave ice cream and if I try to have one of the skinny cow or weight watchers ice cream treats it just doesn't cut it.  I need the real full fat stuff .   The low fat, low calorie ice cream treats are great and they work to satisfy my sweet tooth at night but sometimes I just need the real thing.  What is everyones favorite ice cream treat?  Mine is the skinny cow 4 points plus ice cream cones. They are soooooo good.
> 
> Tomorrow is my 7 mile training run. I'm excited because it is the longest I have run since January. I love that I'm starting to get my conditioning back. What does everyone else have planned for their Sunday?
> 
> Also for those of you with goals to run a Disney race or anyone just curious what the races are here is a link to an amazing video. One of these guys videos is the reason I signed up for my first marathon and is the reason I was able to stay motivated.  I hope yet helps.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqRBAzvaueg&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Just watched this - super inspiring!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## keahgirl8

It's weigh-in day again!  I am down 2.2 pounds, 59.2 total....and I am officially over halfway to my goal!


----------



## Aburns8

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day again!  I am down 2.2 pounds, 59.2 total....and I am officially over halfway to my goal!



Awesome! You are an inspiration!


----------



## keahgirl8

Aburns8 said:
			
		

> Awesome! You are an inspiration!



Wow!  Thank you!


----------



## Feckless

keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> It's weigh-in day again!  I am down 2.2 pounds, 59.2 total....and I am officially over halfway to my goal!



Wow! Awesome!!!


----------



## Feckless

Weigh in day for me! Despite having four meal related social events this week PLUS dinner at my ILs (MIL thinks if you don't have fourth helpings you're dissing her food!) I was down 5.5 this morning! Still waiting for 20 to start running but will start walking this week. I'm taking this week off and the kids are in camp (first time off without kids in 12 years!!) so I should have no excuse to not get some exercise, right????


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day again!  I am down 2.2 pounds, 59.2 total....and I am officially over halfway to my goal!



That is exciting!  We must have about the same amount to lose.


----------



## kathie859

Weigh in day and I am SHOCKED!!!  I struggled last week (Wednesday and Thursday to be specific) but still lost 2.8 lbs for a total of 11.6.

I promise to religiously complete my food log this week and find a few activity opportunities-- I am SUCH a couch potato


----------



## pwdebbie

Feckless said:


> Weigh in day for me! Despite having four meal related social events this week PLUS dinner at my ILs (MIL thinks if you don't have fourth helpings you're dissing her food!) I was down 5.5 this morning! Still waiting for 20 to start running but will start walking this week. I'm taking this week off and the kids are in camp (first time off without kids in 12 years!!) so I should have no excuse to not get some exercise, right????



Nope, no excuses at all.      I'll have to get more disciplined about walking after my beagle (15 yo) dies.  Right now I walk her anywhere from once to four times a day.  I guess when she passes, I'll be able to walk faster.


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> That is exciting!  We must have about the same amount to lose.



It is really exciting!  My main goal is to lose 116 pounds.  After that, I will see if I am comfortable there or if I need to lose a few more.  I have never been that small in my adult life, so I have no idea what it looks like!

Congrats to everyone on your weight loss last week!  Let's kill it again this week!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Hang in there!  You can do it, I'm havin the same feeling.  Yesterday after I  to took DD and her friends to the movies. I decided to treat them to a snack.  Well, they wanted to go to Gigi's cupcakes.   Google it they are a chain, VERY dangerous place.  I can't believe I walked out of there without a bite. It was really hard.



You had to make me go there, didn't you?!


----------



## Love2Run

Feckless said:


> Weigh in day for me! Despite having four meal related social events this week PLUS dinner at my ILs (MIL thinks if you don't have fourth helpings you're dissing her food!) I was down 5.5 this morning!



WOW that is great!  Way to go! 



kathie859 said:


> Weigh in day and I am SHOCKED!!!  I struggled last week (Wednesday and Thursday to be specific) but still lost 2.8 lbs for a total of 11.6.
> 
> I promise to religiously complete my food log this week and find a few activity opportunities-- I am SUCH a couch potato



Good Job!  I also struggle to complete my food journal.  I get very bad at it when I know I'm not making the best choices. 



keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day again!  I am down 2.2 pounds, 59.2 total....and I am officially over halfway to my goal!



That is so inspiring!  

I really had a rough night last night.  I was feeling really down and so I though I should treat myself.  I went to Wal Mart and bought a few things and then in the check out line I picked up the king sized Reese's peanut butter cups.  I thought I'm feeling down, I deserve this, It will cheer me up.  On the drive home I couldn't wait to rip into them.  Then it hit me.  Why do I think eating 12 points of chocolate and peanut butter will make me feel better.  In the minute I would feel good but tomorrow morning when I had slept off the stress of the day I would regret it.   I was proud of myself for choosing not to eat them and over coming the emotional eating for at least 1 night.  I


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> It is really exciting!  My main goal is to lose 116 pounds.  After that, I will see if I am comfortable there or if I need to lose a few more.  I have never been that small in my adult life, so I have no idea what it looks like!
> 
> Congrats to everyone on your weight loss last week!  Let's kill it again this week!



I have to lose 120 to get to the top number that WW sets.  That's what I was in high school and I can't imagine being that size again.  I still have hip hugger bell bottoms in storage from my high school years, lol.  I should dig them out.  They are size 14. About fifteen years ago I had my size 10 (at the time) daughter try them on and they were too small for her.  Sizes have definitely changed over the last 40 years.


----------



## pwdebbie

Love2Run said:


> WOW that is great!  Way to go!
> 
> 
> 
> Good Job!  I also struggle to complete my food journal.  I get very bad at it when I know I'm not making the best choices.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so inspiring!
> 
> I really had a rough night last night.  I was feeling really down and so I though I should treat myself.  I went to Wal Mart and bought a few things and then in the check out line I picked up the king sized Reese's peanut butter cups.  I thought I'm feeling down, I deserve this, It will cheer me up.  On the drive home I couldn't wait to rip into them.  Then it hit me.  Why do I think eating 12 points of chocolate and peanut butter will make me feel better.  In the minute I would feel good but tomorrow morning when I had slept off the stress of the day I would regret it.   I was proud of myself for choosing not to eat them and over coming the emotional eating for at least 1 night.  I



Good for you!  You would have spent a few minutes devouring them and hours regretting it.  You made the right choice.  Victory!  Now, who are you going to give them away to?

I'm craving Berger cookies (you have to be from the Baltimore area to know what I'm talking about) and just figured out that they are 4 points each.  I'll be in Berger cookie territory next week, so I may just have to budget for some.  It's not like I can get them all the time.  So I do allow for those items that aren't readily available to me at the local grocery stores.


----------



## Feckless

Way to go, ladies! Keep writing everything down...  The iPad WW app is making it easier for me.

I would be thrilled to lose 60, but probably need to lose 80.  Can't think about the total number, just have to set manageable goals, feel good about meeting them, and take it one week (or day or hour!) at a time.


----------



## Love2Run

pwdebbie said:


> Good for you!  You would have spent a few minutes devouring them and hours regretting it.  You made the right choice.  Victory!  Now, who are you going to give them away to?



haha... I was thinking about that.  I stuck them in the freezer and thought that my family can use them this weekend to make Reese's cup s'mores.  Its 6 points for 1, and I may just budget to have one . . . . well see.


----------



## sjms71

keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> It's weigh-in day again!  I am down 2.2 pounds, 59.2 total....and I am officially over halfway to my goal!





			
				Feckless said:
			
		

> Weigh in day for me! Despite having four meal related social events this week PLUS dinner at my ILs (MIL thinks if you don't have fourth helpings you're dissing her food!) I was down 5.5 this morning! Still waiting for 20 to start running but will start walking this week. I'm taking this week off and the kids are in camp (first time off without kids in 12 years!!) so I should have no excuse to not get some exercise, right????



Great job both of you!  



			
				CdnBuzzFan said:
			
		

> You had to make me go there, didn't you?!



My kids love going there.   They make mini versions of whatever that days specials are but you have to buy a dozen of the minis.   I'm still waiting for your butterfingers cookbook, lol.


----------



## StayCool

WI day today. Down 4.4 lbs for a total of 13.2. Hubby was down 6 lbs for a total of 19. We were both surprised to have such big losses. 

Today has been blown out of the water though. We are taking a mini vacay and are eating out tonight and tomorrow. Then on Saturday I'm going on a wine tour. Yikes. I just plan on being really good in between and doing my best to muddle through. I brought some fruit for the watermark tomorrow. That and all the chasing the kids around should help counteract it a little I hope. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> I have to lose 120 to get to the top number that WW sets.  That's what I was in high school and I can't imagine being that size again.  I still have hip hugger bell bottoms in storage from my high school years, lol.  I should dig them out.  They are size 14. About fifteen years ago I had my size 10 (at the time) daughter try them on and they were too small for her.  Sizes have definitely changed over the last 40 years.



I was overweight in high school, so I am pretty close to high school size right now.  About 45 more pounds and I will be in uncharted territory!


----------



## pwdebbie

WI last night.  Down 2.6!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

My meeting starts in about an hour.  I'm going but I dont want to.  It's my official monthly staff weigh-in today and I'm going to see that my efforts this week have not been rewarded with a loss again!  I'll have to do better this week, maybe eat less cherries.  I'll let you know later how I did.

There have been some amazing results at the scale from you guys this week.  Good luck to the rest of you who still have to weigh in.


----------



## sjms71

StayCool said:
			
		

> WI day today. Down 4.4 lbs for a total of 13.2. Hubby was down 6 lbs for a total of 19. We were both surprised to have such big losses.
> 
> Today has been blown out of the water though. We are taking a mini vacay and are eating out tonight and tomorrow. Then on Saturday I'm going on a wine tour. Yikes. I just plan on being really good in between and doing my best to muddle through. I brought some fruit for the watermark tomorrow. That and all the chasing the kids around should help counteract it a little I hope.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!





			
				pwdebbie said:
			
		

> WI last night.  Down 2.6!



Very impressive!   Great job to the both of you oh and staycool's hubby too 



			
				CdnBuzzFan said:
			
		

> My meeting starts in about an hour.  I'm going but I dont want to.  It's my official monthly staff weigh-in today and I'm going to see that my efforts this week have not been rewarded with a loss again!  I'll have to do better this week, maybe eat less cherries.  I'll let you know later how I did.
> 
> There have been some amazing results at the scale from you guys this week.  Good luck to the rest of you who still have to weigh in.



Hope your weigh in went ok Jess!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Up .1 today.  Oh well, I guess I'll just have to try harder this week.


----------



## NC State

All last week I was on vacation.  The first three days I did really good, then the last six days not so good.  Out of the nine days on vacation I could only run two days.  I knew I was going to gain so no surprise.  I did gain 1.4 lbs; I thought it would be more so I'm OK with it.  I'm back on program and I'm back walking a mile at lunch and running 4.5 miles in one hour each day. It felt good to have a "fall off the wagon" I was ready to get back eating healthy and running again.

Hope everyone has a great week!

Stephanie


----------



## keahgirl8

I have a trip to Disneyland coming up in a couple of weeks, and I'm a little nervous!  There are certain treats I love to have when I'm there and since I know I won't be back for a while, I know I won't want to skip them!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

keahgirl8 said:


> I have a trip to Disneyland coming up in a couple of weeks, and I'm a little nervous!  There are certain treats I love to have when I'm there and since I know I won't be back for a while, I know I won't want to skip them!



I know exactly what you mean.  I'm dreaming of all the cupcakes I'm going to have!  It's kind of scary.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Up .1 today.  Oh well, I guess I'll just have to try harder this week.



A tenth of a pound could be humidity in your shirt.  Don't worry about that.  I'm sure you'll more than make up for that next week Jessie.


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> I have a trip to Disneyland coming up in a couple of weeks, and I'm a little nervous!  There are certain treats I love to have when I'm there and since I know I won't be back for a while, I know I won't want to skip them!



Here's what I've told myself -- Allow the treats I really want and can't have often, pass on the things that I can get anywhere.  We're planning a trip to WDW in 2013 and I already know a few things that I am going to have even if they do kill the points.  I'm going to eat as healthy as possible but I will have those few things that are unique to me that I can't get anywhere else.  My husband calls his dieting method, "All things in moderation."  I think that will be my vacation motto.


----------



## keahgirl8

That's what I am going to try to do.  I just don't like it when I can't track everything.  I have to stop being such a control freak!


----------



## StayCool

When you put marinades on meat, do you count extra points for that? I'm talking things like lemon juice with olive oil plus spices, not anything that will truly stick to it and no sugar added things. I just want to make sure I'm doing this right. Thanks!


----------



## keahgirl8

I do if it has oil or sugar.  I usually just guesstimate!  I know that is a no-no, but sometimes you have to!


----------



## StayCool

And another question. Does anyone have a good recipe for zucchini bread? I love zucchini bread.  Just want to make some that I can eat. lol


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

StayCool said:


> And another question. Does anyone have a good recipe for zucchini bread? I love zucchini bread.  Just want to make some that I can eat. lol



Do you like chocolate?  I have a great recipe for a chocolate zucchini loaf.  It's really moist.


----------



## Aburns8

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Do you like chocolate?  I have a great recipe for a chocolate zucchini loaf.  It's really moist.



That sounds really good!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Here's the recipe I use for chocolate zucchini loaf.

http://heathergardiner.typepad.com/blog/2010/08/recipe-26-chocolate-zucchini-loaf-.html

You can portion control it if you like by baking it in a muffin pan instead of a loaf pan.  I've also made it by adding a few chocolate chips!


----------



## StayCool

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Do you like chocolate?  I have a great recipe for a chocolate zucchini loaf.  It's really moist.



I LOOOVE chocolate. lol It is one of my biggest downfalls.


----------



## DisneyMom76

Hi all, 

I'm Jen a Disney lover and on WW. Just got home from 3 weeks in Florida with our first Disney cruise in the middle of that time. Just joined today so am new posting, but was so happy to find a WW group on here. I've been doing WW since Feb 2011 and am down 22lbs overall, heading towards me goal with another 25 to go. 

Look forward to getting to know you all and supporting each other in WW and enjoying treats while on vacations!


----------



## StayCool

I'm dying tonight! All I want to do is eat and of course nothing good for me either! Ugh. Here's to hoping I can maintain my sanity until I can finally pass out!!


----------



## pwdebbie

DisneyMom76 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm Jen a Disney lover and on WW. Just got home from 3 weeks in Florida with our first Disney cruise in the middle of that time. Just joined today so am new posting, but was so happy to find a WW group on here. I've been doing WW since Feb 2011 and am down 22lbs overall, heading towards me goal with another 25 to go.
> 
> Look forward to getting to know you all and supporting each other in WW and enjoying treats while on vacations!



Welcome!  We had someone in our meeting that had just returned from a cruise and of course the question was, "So, how much did you gain?"  She actually LOST four pounds while on the cruise.  How was the cruise for you?


----------



## Aburns8

pwdebbie said:


> Welcome!  We had someone in our meeting that had just returned from a cruise and of course the question was, "So, how much did you gain?"  She actually LOST four pounds while on the cruise.  How was the cruise for you?



I hope when I go on our cruise I will be down that much!


----------



## kathie859

pwdebbie said:


> Welcome!  We had someone in our meeting that had just returned from a cruise and of course the question was, "So, how much did you gain?"  She actually LOST four pounds while on the cruise.  How was the cruise for you?



That's such an interesting point!  In that past (not when I was on WW) I always lost weight on a cruise.  I assume it's because I was so much more active. It certainly reinforces the idea that activity really helps weight loss. 

I'm leaving in August for a 12 dayland trip to Scotland and am hoping to be able to stay on plan.  This will be my first trip since starting WW and I'm a little anxious--so wish me well.  

I already had a "ooops" this morning. DH and I stopped by First Watch (a breakfast/brunch/lunch place) and the omelet I picked was 17 points!!!  OUCH!  It was the one with mushrooms, onion, a sprinkling of ham and swiss cheese.  I should have checked the points before ordering  I have so much to learn!


----------



## wvjules

kathie859 said:


> That's such an interesting point!  In that past (not when I was on WW) I always lost weight on a cruise.  I assume it's because I was so much more active. It certainly reinforces the idea that activity really helps weight loss.
> 
> *I'm leaving in August for a 12 dayland trip to Scotland and am hoping to be able to stay on plan.  This will be my first trip since starting WW and I'm a little anxious--so wish me well.  *
> 
> I already had a "ooops" this morning. DH and I stopped by First Watch (a breakfast/brunch/lunch place) and the omelet I picked was 17 points!!!  OUCH!  It was the one with mushrooms, onion, a sprinkling of ham and swiss cheese.  I should have checked the points before ordering  I have so much to learn!



I'm going to Britian and Ireland for 16 days and I'm actually not that worried. We were originally planning on going to France but changed it at the last minute.  That one had me worried.  I don't think I'll be too tempted by much in England.    I'm plan on having Fish n Chips and Shepphards Pie.  Other than that I dont' see much in the way of heavy/high calorie foods in my future.   I hope to come back with a loss.  

I thought for sure I would have had a gain yesterday.  I ended up down 1!  I was shocked!  I am 0.2 away from 30#.  It seems like it has taken me forever to go from 25 to 30.  *sigh*  It doesn't help that I haven't been able to exercise the past two weeks.  I'll be back out there next week though.


----------



## kathie859

wvjules said:


> I'm going to Britian and Ireland for 16 days and I'm actually not that worried. We were originally planning on going to France but changed it at the last minute.  That one had me worried.  I don't think I'll be too tempted by much in England.    I'm plan on having Fish n Chips and Shepphards Pie.  Other than that I dont' see much in the way of heavy/high calorie foods in my future.   I hope to come back with a loss.
> 
> I thought for sure I would have had a gain yesterday.  I ended up down 1!  I was shocked!  I am 0.2 away from 30#.  It seems like it has taken me forever to go from 25 to 30.  *sigh*  It doesn't help that I haven't been able to exercise the past two weeks.  I'll be back out there next week though.



Oh you are SOOOO right about France.  Even though the portions are reasonable, the food is rich and delish!  We were in Germany and France in May---THAT trip resulted in me joining WW


----------



## keahgirl8

Vacationing is a little scary when you are trying to stay on plan.  My family is going on a big road trip soon, and I am definitely nervous!


----------



## NC State

It was scary for me but I tried to make good choices and at times I didn't.  As soon as I got back home I got myself back on the right track and I ended up only gaining 1.4 lbs while on vacation.  I think it was a good break and now I'm so ready to be measuring and weighing my foods again, plus I really missed my gym time.  *Bottom line is to get right back on program as soon as you get home!*


----------



## DisneyMom76

pwdebbie said:


> Welcome!  We had someone in our meeting that had just returned from a cruise and of course the question was, "So, how much did you gain?"  She actually LOST four pounds while on the cruise.  How was the cruise for you?



Thanks for the Welcome! 

I didn't do as bad as I thought I would. I gained 6 lbs for the whole 3.5 weeks I was traveling this month. The cruise week was not even the hardest, it was the week and half with my in-laws and not having any control of the kitchen there! 

I did find it really hard to get to the gym as often as I had hoped. Between my boys (7 & 9) and port adventures, I really found it hard to get to the gym regularly. I'm usually an early riser, but being on vacation didn't want to set the alarm. I was up by 8 most mornings, but we were on the go all the time. 

To make up for my poor gym performance (and our room was even on the 11th deck!!) the only time I took the elevator was on the first day when we were taken up to the Concierge Lounge upon our entering the ship. Other than that for everything we decided to take the stairs. Kids enjoyed racing each other on the two sides, and I got a killer workout, especially on the way up! 

Trying to find ways to spend more time in the gym when I go in June 2013. Thinking I will allow my kids to check themselves out of Oceaneer Club/Lab as they will both be older. 

Anyone have tips/ideas that helped them? My husband and I like going together for now - we've been apart with him in Baghdad and I home with the kids - so we spend lots of time together doing things we both like when we are able to be together.

W/I is tomorrow again and I am hoping the scale heads in the other direction again.


----------



## DisneyMom76

kathie859 said:


> That's such an interesting point!  In that past (not when I was on WW) I always lost weight on a cruise.  I assume it's because I was so much more active. It certainly reinforces the idea that activity really helps weight loss.
> 
> I'm leaving in August for a 12 dayland trip to Scotland and am hoping to be able to stay on plan.  This will be my first trip since starting WW and I'm a little anxious--so wish me well.
> 
> I already had a "ooops" this morning. DH and I stopped by First Watch (a breakfast/brunch/lunch place) and the omelet I picked was 17 points!!!  OUCH!  It was the one with mushrooms, onion, a sprinkling of ham and swiss cheese.  I should have checked the points before ordering  I have so much to learn!



Enjoy your trip to Scotland! And good luck with sticking to the plan. 

I recently looked up a salad I was considering while in Florida and found it to be 17 points! Since joining WW I learned that all salads are not good! 

I started keeping the WW Dining out book in my car. Each time I want to go out to eat (especially when carting the kids from sports/activities) I look up what I want and decide if it's worth it.  I've found that just looking up the items will often turn me off when I see that it's going to cost me x points+. I've even starting carrying around a basket in the car of nuts and other 100 calorie snack packs that I've made.

My biggest setback for this trip was the desserts. I should have not ordered them, but I have been very good up to the cruise, so did indulge in the set each night. I forget now what it was called, but you would get like 3 mini desserts of items on their menu. I did that for 3 nights, skipped dessert the 4th night, then we were at Remy's for our anniversary the 5th night. That meal in itself was probably close to 60+ points! Especially when paired with the wines. But it was a special occasion!


----------



## Aburns8

Down another 1.2. I am close to losing 15 pounds. And someone at work noticed that I lost weight!


----------



## keahgirl8

Aburns8 said:
			
		

> Down another 1.2. I am close to losing 15 pounds. And someone at work noticed that I lost weight!



Good for you!  Isn't it the best when other people notice!  Someone at work pointed it out the other day.  I think it was because I was finally wearing a shirt that fits!


----------



## Aburns8

keahgirl8 said:


> Good for you!  Isn't it the best when other people notice!  Someone at work pointed it out the other day.  I think it was because I was finally wearing a shirt that fits!



It is a great feeling. Some of my coworkers have even seen me at the mall walking at lunch. I am sure they think I am nuts, but I need to get some activity in.


----------



## Feckless

Having a rough couple of days...  This is the end of my second week - weigh in tomorrow morning - and yesterday I was SO HUNGRY.  like, weak hungry.  Not sure why I felt like that.  Anyway, I powered through and stayed on plan , only using uncouple of the extra weekly points.  Hopefully there will be success tomorrow.


----------



## kathie859

Feckless said:


> Having a rough couple of days...  This is the end of my second week - weigh in tomorrow morning - and yesterday I was SO HUNGRY.  like, weak hungry.  Not sure why I felt like that.  Anyway, I powered through and stayed on plan , only using uncouple of the extra weekly points.  Hopefully there will be success tomorrow.



Hang in there, Feckless!  I've not felt hungry--but emotional eating KILLED me this week.  I'm hopeful I've not done too much damage--tomorrow is my weigh in day, too.  I have one more week at home then a two week trip--this will be my first long trip since joining WW--I just wonder if I'll be able to keep momentum?


----------



## keahgirl8

Feckless said:
			
		

> Having a rough couple of days...  This is the end of my second week - weigh in tomorrow morning - and yesterday I was SO HUNGRY.  like, weak hungry.  Not sure why I felt like that.  Anyway, I powered through and stayed on plan , only using uncouple of the extra weekly points.  Hopefully there will be success tomorrow.



Did you eat enough protein?


----------



## Jessica527

Thank you everyone for the support! Weight in today - down 16.4 lbs!!! And we had a 1 week vacation in there where even with some not so amazing choices I was down .8 lbs. Looking forward to this week, goal for myself is 2 lbs!


----------



## bumbershoot

Aburns8 said:


> Down another 1.2. I am close to losing 15 pounds. And someone at work noticed that I lost weight!



Woohoo!



Feckless said:


> Having a rough couple of days...  This is the end of my second week - weigh in tomorrow morning - and yesterday I was SO HUNGRY.  like, weak hungry.  Not sure why I felt like that.  Anyway, I powered through and stayed on plan , only using uncouple of the extra weekly points.  Hopefully there will be success tomorrow.



You're that hungry, but only giving yourself a couple of the Weekly points?  Why not eat a bit more?  Weeklies are there for us to use; while there are some people who can't eat any/all of them, since you're only on your 2nd week, you do not know that yet.  Try some Weeklies, nourish yourself, you might be surprised!

(this is advice I wish someone had given me early on...I went a few weeks without Weeklies, and once I started adding them in, found that I was more satisfied and continued to lose...took me some months to brave eating the Activity points, and I've had success with that, too!)

(by the way, I'm not saying that you have to, or that you WILL have success...the point is that you don't know, and you're hungry...since it's early on, you might as well TRY, and give it a really good try (when I started eating APs I ultimately chose to try it for 4 weeks no matter what happened, for example), so you KNOW if you can eat some/all of them.)





NC State said:


> *Bottom line is to get right back on program as soon as you get home!*



Yes, it's so important!




DisneyMom76 said:


> I didn't do as bad as I thought I would. I gained 6 lbs for the whole 3.5 weeks I was traveling this month.



I am REALLY proud of and impressed by you that you faced the scale.  In my past times through WW (the 3 times I've quit long before goal) I would avoid the scale like crazy when I felt I gained.  And skipping weigh ins and, worse, whole meetings, was the beginning of the end for me.

So you didn't skip, AND you know exactly what happened.  And the beauty of that is that you're going to know EXACTLY how much you LOSE!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Up .1 today.  Oh well, I guess I'll just have to try harder this week.



Your meeting scale weights in .1 increments?  Lucky!  Ours goes by .2.

If you want people to help with what you're doing, the message boards on the WW site are really good about it.  you can post a typical daily menu (without points listed), how active you are, if you eat Weeklies and Activities, etc, and people can scrutinize it and give you pointers.  Biggest pointers, in case you want them, are to follow the good health guidelines, get your liquids in, make sure you're measuring (I, personally, weigh everything but liquids) properly, and getting your portions right.




keahgirl8 said:


> I have a trip to Disneyland coming up in a couple of weeks, and I'm a little nervous!  There are certain treats I love to have when I'm there and since I know I won't be back for a while, I know I won't want to skip them!



Last 2 weeks we followed DH on a business trip.  The first day and then part of the second week of it involved Disneyland.  2 or 3 days I wore my HRM for part of the day.  In 5.5 hours I burned over 1000 calories.  Uh, no wonder I typically lose during Disney vacations!  After the second to the last WI, when I lost 2.2, I thought I'd get my comeuppance the following week, but no, I lost 2.4 on Saturday.  Thought I was going to faint when I saw the number!  While this wasn't a table service sort of trip, I didn't deprive myself of what I wanted...  But I did find myself thinking "I am truly full, and only want fruit right now" and things like that.  Which is sort of unheard of for me.  Then again, I really dislike the cupcakes at Disneyland, and a lot of the other treats involve things I don't eat, so the treats are somewhat limited for me anyway.  Chocolate croissants, however, are tasty!

Also didn't hurt that we stayed at the Hilton Garden Inn, which is something like 1.5 miles away from the main gates. And apart from _one_ cab ride back, we walked to and from the parks each time.   


If you have a HRM and don't mind using it that long (I'll have to get new batteries earlier than I would have because of my curiousity), try it!  (it's really interesting watching the calories-burned zoom by while "walking with purpose", or as my son calls it my "Disneyland opens in 5 minutes" walk...then go by lazily while standing in line or eating)

And by the way keah, WOW!  You are blowing my mind!


----------



## keahgirl8

bumbershoot said:
			
		

> Last 2 weeks we followed DH on a business trip.  The first day and then part of the second week of it involved Disneyland.  2 or 3 days I wore my HRM for part of the day.  In 5.5 hours I burned over 1000 calories.  Uh, no wonder I typically lose during Disney vacations!  After the second to the last WI, when I lost 2.2, I thought I'd get my comeuppance the following week, but no, I lost 2.4 on Saturday.  Thought I was going to faint when I saw the number!  While this wasn't a table service sort of trip, I didn't deprive myself of what I wanted...  But I did find myself thinking "I am truly full, and only want fruit right now" and things like that.  Which is sort of unheard of for me.  Then again, I really dislike the cupcakes at Disneyland, and a lot of the other treats involve things I don't eat, so the treats are somewhat limited for me anyway.  Chocolate croissants, however, are tasty!
> 
> Also didn't hurt that we stayed at the Hilton Garden Inn, which is something like 1.5 miles away from the main gates. And apart from one cab ride back, we walked to and from the parks each time.
> 
> If you have a HRM and don't mind using it that long (I'll have to get new batteries earlier than I would have because of my curiousity), try it!  (it's really interesting watching the calories-burned zoom by while "walking with purpose", or as my son calls it my "Disneyland opens in 5 minutes" walk...then go by lazily while standing in line or eating)
> 
> And by the way keah, WOW!  You are blowing my mind!



First off, I agree with what you said to the poster who is hungry.  If you're legitimately hungry (not just having that feeling where you want to eat everything in sight just because), you're not eating enough.  Those points are there to use if you need them!

Thanks for the advice about my trip!  I'm trying to keep in mind how much I'll be moving.  In addition to the walking, my hotel has a gym I plan to check out.  I do have a HRM.  I think I will try wearing it for at least a day.

Thank you for the encouragement!  I am working really hard...harder than I have ever worked on the countless attempts in the past!


----------



## pwdebbie

Feckless said:


> Having a rough couple of days...  This is the end of my second week - weigh in tomorrow morning - and yesterday I was SO HUNGRY.  like, weak hungry.  Not sure why I felt like that.  Anyway, I powered through and stayed on plan , only using uncouple of the extra weekly points.  Hopefully there will be success tomorrow.



How many Daily Points do you have?  If you are "weak hungry" you might want to use some of the Activity Points or Weekly Points.  When I get "weak hungry"  (I like the way you phrased that) I know that is a warning sign from my body that I need to eat.  Sometimes we have to listen to our bodies and not worry about the numbers.


----------



## Feckless

Thanks everyone.  I agree that I should have eaten something!  I was out at the mall and I had a skinny vanilla latte and half a granola bar and felt better.  I wish there was something better to choose but what can you do?

Weigh in day today - down another 2 pounds for a total of 7.5.  My daily points limit was reduced though.  D'oh!  LOL!!!  Weekly points are going to be my friend this week I think.

Feeling much better today.  Ate a really good supper with plenty of protein last night, plus had two eggs for breakfast.  I think you guys are right on that - I didn't feel as hungry yesterday.  Great advice!


----------



## StayCool

Well I'm finally home. This week has been difficult as far as staying on track. We took the kids to Old Forge for a night and ate out most of time. I did bring fresh fruit and string cheese to snack on but meals were a challenge. I ate what I wanted but in smaller portions than I would have before WW. 

Then this weekend I went on a tour of the local wineries. I'm pretty sure I drank all my points that day. I had never done it before and it was a lot of fun. 

Today I'm back on track. I know the scale is going to show a gain tomorrow but I earned it. Lol. Moving forward.


----------



## keahgirl8

Feckless said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.  I agree that I should have eaten something!  I was out at the mall and I had a skinny vanilla latte and half a granola bar and felt better.  I wish there was something better to choose but what can you do?
> 
> Weigh in day today - down another 2 pounds for a total of 7.5.  My daily points limit was reduced though.  D'oh!  LOL!!!  Weekly points are going to be my friend this week I think.
> 
> Feeling much better today.  Ate a really good supper with plenty of protein last night, plus had two eggs for breakfast.  I think you guys are right on that - I didn't feel as hungry yesterday.  Great advice!



I am glad you're figuring it out.  I would suggest trying to carry a protein-rich snack, like a protein bar (one that is low in calories, sugar and extra stuff) or almonds (that you have weighed out) and a bottle of water.  Occasionally I forget and end up having to buy something, like Saturday when I had to get a small burger from Spnic, but it's something I try to do!  That way you are in control of what you are eating and it will be healthy.

It's weigh-in day!  I am down 1.6 pounds for a total of 60.2!


----------



## DisneyMom76

Thanks Bumbershoot! It's been a long road back but I need to get back on that scale weekly.

Today I got out of bed and started the C25K again and added a Nike training session. This evening I'm planning a date with Jillian Michaels or maybe Zumba. I've always wanted to try it and I just got the Xbox version for a gift. Perhaps tonight!


----------



## kathie859

Congrats to the "losers".  I gained .6 of a lb. last week

I know where I went wrong!  I ate out several times and severely miscalculated the points, so today I bought the Dining Out Companion to help me be more realistic.  Another mistake was thinking I could mentally keep track of points. Another BIG mistake.  I need to be religious in writing in my log.

Oddly enough I'm not too terribly upset.  I'm still down over 10 lbs. since starting the program on July 9 and I know what I've done wrong and they're easy fixes.

Have a good week everyone!!


----------



## keahgirl8

kathie859 said:
			
		

> Congrats to the "losers".  I gained .6 of a lb. last week
> 
> I know where I went wrong!  I ate out several times and severely miscalculated the points, so today I bought the Dining Out Companion to help me be more realistic.  Another mistake was thinking I could mentally keep track of points. Another BIG mistake.  I need to be religious in writing in my log.
> 
> Oddly enough I'm not too terribly upset.  I'm still down over 10 lbs. since starting the program on July 9 and I know what I've done wrong and they're easy fixes.
> 
> Have a good week everyone!!



That much of a gain is not the end of the world, as long as it is not happening consistently!  I can gain that much water weight, myself!  That is great that you know what you did wrong and are working to correct it.  I know someone who used to keep track of points in her head.  It seemed to work for her, but I know it wouldn't for me!  Plus, it is good to have a record of what you ate, so that if you have a gain or a plateau, you can play detective and figure out what went wrong!


----------



## Feckless

keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> I am glad you're figuring it out.  I would suggest trying to carry a protein-rich snack, like a protein bar (one that is low in calories, sugar and extra stuff) or almonds (that you have weighed out) and a bottle of water.  Occasionally I forget and end up having to buy something, like Saturday when I had to get a small burger from Spnic, but it's something I try to do!  That way you are in control of what you are eating and it will be healthy.
> 
> It's weigh-in day!  I am down 1.6 pounds for a total of 60.2!



Wow! Congrats on hitting the 60 lb milestone!


----------



## keahgirl8

Feckless said:
			
		

> Wow! Congrats on hitting the 60 lb milestone!



Thanks!


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day!  I am down 1.6 pounds for a total of 60.2!



Wow!  



kathie859 said:


> Congrats to the "losers".  I gained .6 of a lb. last week
> 
> I know where I went wrong!  I ate out several times and severely miscalculated the points, so today I bought the Dining Out Companion to help me be more realistic.  Another mistake was thinking I could mentally keep track of points. Another BIG mistake.  I need to be religious in writing in my log.
> 
> Oddly enough I'm not too terribly upset.  I'm still down over 10 lbs. since starting the program on July 9 and I know what I've done wrong and they're easy fixes.
> 
> Have a good week everyone!!



.6 lbs could just be one less visit to the bathroom before WI.  The great news is that you are down 10 lbs from where you were less than a month ago!  You are still in the learning stage.  I keep track online, I don't think I could even stick with the program if I had to write everything down and look up every point.

As for me, WI tonight.  I was 2 lbs less this morning than I was a week ago, so I'm hoping for another good WI.  

And then Thursday we head to the coast to visit my parents.  DH will want to eat a week's worth of treats in three days.  The Boardwalk on Thursday for lunch -- Dough Roller pizza, Thrasher's fries,  Dumser's Dairyland ice cream -- all food that he must have on each trip.  I will try to be good on the Boardwalk.  Then my parents of course want to feed us dinner (we don't normally eat a big dinner, lunch is our big meal) and have picked out a pizza place.  Scoped out the menu and see that I can order a salad.  

Friday will be a big breakfast at a crepe and omelet restaurant that dh loves (they have great seafood omelets and crepes).   Their servings are huge but dh doesn't want to share his omelet so I always have to figure out something else.  I'll probably go with the ham and cheese crepe and box half of it right away.  Then lunch or dinner with my parents and visiting at their house where they will insist on putting food in front of us.  They have been the people that have harped the most about my weight, paying me to lose weigh in high school in the early 70s when I weighed a whopping 138.  WW top goal for me now is 137.  Those were the days of Twiggy and my 15 yo curvaceous body didn't fit the stick figure style of the day.  To this day I cannot eat apples and cottage cheese.  And I think that is when I messed up my metabolism by becoming paranoid about what I ate.  I "matured" at 9yo while some of my friends were still flat-chested at 15.  My parents did a lot of comparing me to them and decided that I was the one with the problem.  

I'm hoping for a little bit of beach time Friday but I'm not sure that will happen.  We have made other trips to see them and not spent a minute on the beach.  That's the reason I usually insist we book an ocean front room but the in-season rates are terrible.  I could stay at Disney for a week for what a room would cost for one night in Ocean City so we are staying bayside, and that is still costing us more per night than a room at a moderate resort in WDW.  Mom and Dad complain that no one visits but they don't realize that just two nights costs us more than dh earns in two weeks by the time we add in gas and food.  They are living the retirement life they wanted but it makes it awful hard for their family to see them.  And now that they are in the 80s, we aren't too keen on them traveling the five hours to visit us.

Then Saturday we will eat at a crabhouse on the way home.  I always retain fluids for days after eating crabs.  Needless to say, I'm already not looking forward to next week's WI!  I am going to have try really hard to control my intake while visiting my parents.


----------



## Aburns8

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day!  I am down 1.6 pounds for a total of 60.2!



Awesome! That is quite an accomplishment!

Today someone brought Panera bagels into work. I am being good and not even going near them. This is the second time that bagels were brought in. I am not interested in eating something with that many points. We are having a potluck at work on Friday, and I am making a dessert (a non-WW one). That way I can try this recipe (cannoli cream cups) and eat one. They will not be in my house as a temptation, because I know I could eat the whole thing. As for the rest of the potluck, I think that I will just bring my refular lunch.


----------



## StayCool

Weighed in this morning and I was up no big surprise there. Hubby was down .6 though. 

Starting a new week this morning with no excuses. Just my regular routine. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Aburns8

StayCool said:


> Weighed in this morning and I was up no big surprise there. Hubby was down .6 though.
> 
> Starting a new week this morning with no excuses. Just my regular routine. Good luck to everyone!



Just a little hiccup in the road. You will do better next week.


----------



## abish19

Hi everyone!  I've just joined WW today, and was excited to find this thread.  I've attended my first meeting and am still feeling excited about making some progress.  Congratulations on your success!  I hope to post some soon, too!


----------



## kathie859

abish19 said:


> Hi everyone!  I've just joined WW today, and was excited to find this thread.  I've attended my first meeting and am still feeling excited about making some progress.  Congratulations on your success!  I hope to post some soon, too!



I'm in week 4 and LOVE the program.  I have to admit that I enjoy the meetings and the weigh ins (something I couldn't ever imagine myself saying).  I think you'll find some great people on this thread---lots of WW experience to help us "newbies".  Good luck!


----------



## Aburns8

abish19 said:


> Hi everyone!  I've just joined WW today, and was excited to find this thread.  I've attended my first meeting and am still feeling excited about making some progress.  Congratulations on your success!  I hope to post some soon, too!



Welcome aboard! I think you will enjoy the program. I have been following this program on and off for years and it the only one I have ever had success with. I am aiming to make lifetime this time around, that way I don't have to pay every month. I am excited to hear about your journey!


----------



## pwdebbie

abish19 said:


> Hi everyone!  I've just joined WW today, and was excited to find this thread.  I've attended my first meeting and am still feeling excited about making some progress.  Congratulations on your success!  I hope to post some soon, too!



You'll be posting successes in no time.


----------



## pwdebbie

I was shocked this week -- another 2.4 lbs off!  I am now down 44.2 since mid-March.  I'm actually starting to look forward to my next annual doctor visit in September.


----------



## Aburns8

pwdebbie said:


> I was shocked this week -- another 2.4 lbs off!  I am now down 44.2 since mid-March.  I'm actually starting to look forward to my next annual doctor visit in September.



Awesome job! I would be excited as well. I go to the doctor in October and I am hoping to be down at least 25 pounds since my 6 week postpartum visit.


----------



## abish19

Thanks for all of the encouraging words!  

Great job, pwdebbie!  Gives me hope to see how well you are all doing!

Now - what is the best choice when you're dying for dessert?  Are the prepackaged WW products best?  Do they fulfill the craving?  Thanks for any ideas...


----------



## Aburns8

abish19 said:


> Now - what is the best choice when you're dying for dessert?  Are the prepackaged WW products best?  Do they fulfill the craving?  Thanks for any ideas...



I try to stay away from those because I could eat both in the same day (but that is just me). I have found that the Nature Valley granola thins help me out a lot. I can finish one in four bites and they are 2 points. It satisfies my sweet tooth with a low point value.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Down 0.3 today.


----------



## kathie859

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Down 0.3 today.



It COULD be worse!!  Maybe you're hitting a plateau?  Remember, it's not a trend until you have a few consecutive weeks that show a gain


----------



## Aburns8

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Down 0.3 today.



Better than a gain!


----------



## NC State

Last week I had gain 1.4 because I was on vacation, this week up again .2; oh well it's that time of the month for me. I'm not going to let this get me down.  I'll continue knowing that I'm just 20 lbs from goal!  Good luck everyone and hope you have a great week ahead.

-Stephanie


----------



## mlktwins

Hi guys!  I totally fell off the wagon and was about to give up.  Something in me clicked at the meeting on Tuesday though and I am ready to get this done !!!

I joined WW in June of 2011 and had about 35 pounds to lose.  By December 2011, I had lost 12.6 (that was right after a 2 week Disney vacation).  I was so excited and then winter, along with being home with my boys all day (I homeschool), and things went south.  I stayed at around a 9-10 lbs loss until the past 4-5 weeks when I started gaining pound by pound.  As of yesterday, I only had a 5.6 pound total loss.  So now I'm ticked that I'm having to RE-LOSE weight I've already loss.  Can anyone relate ?!?!?!

So I am back on the wagon and tracking EVERYTHING.  I have lost 2 pounds since Tuesday according to my scale.  YEAH!!!

I also want to say that I'm proud of my 77 year old dad.  He made his 10% and goal 2 weeks ago and is now trying to figure out how to eat on maintenance.  He has even less willpower than me so this is awesome.  My boys are upset that I haven't gotten my 10% key ring yet -- LOL.  I need to lose a total of 16 pounds for that.  I was so close in December and I blew it.

P.S.  If anyone is looking for something crunchy (like a potato chip), Trader Joe's has a bag of Skinny Fries.  Very good.  65 fries + 3 WW points -- I usully have 1/3 of a serving.  Even my boys love them!

Where can I get a weight loss ticker???


----------



## Sandi

kathie859 said:


> It COULD be worse!!  Maybe you're hitting a plateau?  Remember, it's not a trend until you have a few consecutive weeks that show a gain



Oh, she's better than that.  Our Jessie (CdnBuzzFan) is a lifetimer and actually works for WW.  That's why she gets so many questions and has such wise and informed answers for us.  I believe she is just over her goal weight and trying to get back down there after a slight derailment.

I missed my WI yesterday -- too much to do at work.  I'm going to try to get there at noon today.  I know I'll have a gain, but I'll own it and move on.  I'm 5 pounds from goal and just can't seem to get over this hump.

Played some tennis with my DD17 last night.  She has just returned from a bike trip from Maine back to Michigan (1300+ miles), so hadn't played any tennis for awhile.  Unfortunately, her muscle memory is fine and, while I won some games, she can still whomp me.  We had fun and I got exercise -- she shows no mercy!


----------



## Sandi

mlktwins said:


> Where can I get a weight loss ticker???



Go to "User CP" at the top of the screen.  Once there, click on "Edit Signature" under setting options.  That will lead you to another screen that has tickers.  Weight loss tickers are among the many choices.  I've never had a weight loss ticker -- I always need to have a vacation ticker or I get depressed.    One ticker is enough for me.


----------



## Sandi

abish19 said:


> Thanks for all of the encouraging words!
> 
> Great job, pwdebbie!  Gives me hope to see how well you are all doing!
> 
> Now - what is the best choice when you're dying for dessert?  Are the prepackaged WW products best?  Do they fulfill the craving?  Thanks for any ideas...



When I crave chocolate, I like the WW snack bars.  They are 2 PP and are sort of like a candy bar for me.  There are several different flavors (not all chocolate).  It's not a typical dessert, but it fullfills my craving for a candy bar.


----------



## wvjules

I joined WW on March 2.  On August 2, I finally reached 30# lost!  I have lost 30.6 I will never see again!  It feels like it took forever to get to 30#. I only hope that I am still at 30# lost when I come back from vacation.


----------



## kathie859

wvjules said:


> I joined WW on March 2.  On August 2, I finally reached 30# lost!  I have lost 30.6 I will never see again!  It feels like it took forever to get to 30#. I only hope that I am still at 30# lost when I come back from vacation.



Whooo-Hoooo!!!   Congrats!


----------



## Aburns8

wvjules said:


> I joined WW on March 2.  On August 2, I finally reached 30# lost!  I have lost 30.6 I will never see again!  It feels like it took forever to get to 30#. I only hope that I am still at 30# lost when I come back from vacation.



Congratulations! Just do a lot of walking and hopefully you will be there when you get back!


----------



## StayCool

I'm watching the scale go down slowly, but I'm not "seeing" it. I don't feel any different and I haven't noticed that my clothes are fitting any differently either. For example if I go from my weight today I am down for about 20 pounds. (I won't count it until WI on Tuesday though). I almost feel like my scale is playing a trick on me! lol


----------



## pwdebbie

abish19 said:


> Now - what is the best choice when you're dying for dessert?  Are the prepackaged WW products best?  Do they fulfill the craving?  Thanks for any ideas...



My preference right now is Jello Cook & Serve Fat-Free Sugar-Free chocolate pudding.  A 1/2 cup serving made with 2% milk is the same points as many of the WW sweets but this satisfies me so much more.  And for one more point I can add some whipped cream.  



StayCool said:


> I'm watching the scale go down slowly, but I'm not "seeing" it. I don't feel any different and I haven't noticed that my clothes are fitting any differently either. For example if I go from my weight today I am down for about 20 pounds. (I won't count it until WI on Tuesday though). I almost feel like my scale is playing a trick on me! lol



I didn't start fitting into smaller clothes until I hit about 35 lbs off.  At this point, I am still wearing some of my 22s (but most have gone into the giveaway pile).  But I am also wearing my dd's size 18s.  She has lost over 45 lbs (we attend together) and is down to 14s now.  Be patient, it will happen!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

abish19 said:


> - what is the best choice when you're dying for dessert?  Are the prepackaged WW products best?  Do they fulfill the craving?  Thanks for any ideas...



I like some of the WW products but try to stick to the bars that are 2 points.  Also for two points, I like the little Reese Peanut Butter Cups, Almond Joy and Ohenry bars.  They all come in a pack of 8, are individually wrapped and are two points each.  You can also get York Peppermint patties, Butter Finger and Coffee Crisp.  Here, in Ontario, I can get them at Walmart and at the Dollarrama.

Also, fruit and yogurt makes a good dessert for me.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

kathie859 said:


> It COULD be worse!!  Maybe you're hitting a plateau?  Remember, it's not a trend until you have a few consecutive weeks that show a gain





Aburns8 said:


> Better than a gain!





Sandi said:


> Oh, she's better than that.  Our Jessie (CdnBuzzFan) is a lifetimer and actually works for WW.  That's why she gets so many questions and has such wise and informed answers for us.  I believe *she is just over her goal weight* and trying to get back down there after a slight derailment.



Thanks for trying to make me feel better!   

Actually, I'm under my goal weight by 1 pound.  There was a point where I was 11lbs below goal but somehow I managed to gain back some weight.  I'm off to visit my mother next week by myself and I'm going to attend the WW mtg while I'm there so hopefully that will help keep me on track.  I'm also going to cook while I'm there.  I'm hoping to return home without a gain!  





StayCool said:


> I'm watching the scale go down slowly, but I'm not "seeing" it. I don't feel any different and I haven't noticed that my clothes are fitting any differently either. For example if I go from my weight today I am down for about 20 pounds. (I won't count it until WI on Tuesday though). I almost feel like my scale is playing a trick on me! lol



Other people saw results from my weight loss waaaayy before I noticed.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I like some of the WW products but try to stick to the bars that are 2 points.  Also for two points, I like the little Reese Peanut Butter Cups, Almond Joy and Ohenry bars.  They all come in a pack of 8, are individually wrapped and are two points each.  You can also get York Peppermint patties, Butter Finger and Coffee Crisp.  Here, in Ontario, I can get them at Walmart and at the Dollarrama.
> 
> Also, fruit and yogurt makes a good dessert for me.



Okay Jessie, your new avatar photo is just plain old wrong for this thread!  What are you trying to do!?  Besides, I'll miss the photo of you!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Okay Jessie, your new avatar photo is just plain old wrong for this thread!  What are you trying to do!?  Besides, I'll miss the photo of you!



I just wanted to see if anyone would notice!  

Happy now??


----------



## abish19

Thanks for the dessert suggestions!  

I really enjoy reading everyone's experiences.  I have only been at this a few days, but I don't have faith that it will really work for me (since nothing has before).  I am taking it seriously, including exercise every day, and hoping for the best.  

Welcome mlktwins!


----------



## keahgirl8

abish19 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the dessert suggestions!
> 
> I really enjoy reading everyone's experiences.  I have only been at this a few days, but I don't have faith that it will really work for me (since nothing has before).  I am taking it seriously, including exercise every day, and hoping for the best.
> 
> Welcome mlktwins!



First of all, you have to have faith it will work.  I've tried and failed a lot, but this works.  The only difference this time is me.  If you don't have a positive attitude, nothing will work.  Trust me, if I can do this, you can too!

Now for the dessert suggestion:  my favorite right now is a dessert I have made with pudding.  It is kind of a cheesecake fakeout.

1/4 cup fat free, sugar free Jello pudding in cheesecake (mixed using 2% milk)
1 tbsp light Cool Whip on top
14 mini graham crackers (or one full graham cracker) to dip

As I do it, it is 3 points.  You can use fat free Cool Whip, skim milk, and reduced fat graham crackers, which might lower the points value even more.

Edit:  I forgot to add that you can put strawberries on top as well!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I just wanted to see if anyone would notice!
> 
> Happy now??



Yes, thank you!  You and the green army man.  Love it!


----------



## pwdebbie

abish19 said:


> Thanks for the dessert suggestions!
> 
> I really enjoy reading everyone's experiences.  I have only been at this a few days, but I don't have faith that it will really work for me (since nothing has before).  I am taking it seriously, including exercise every day, and hoping for the best.
> 
> Welcome mlktwins!



Sweetie, my one regret is that, because I felt exactly like you do, I didn't join years ago.  I was convinced that I could lose weight on my own and that I didn't need to pay for a program that I was sure wouldn't work.  Duh!  I could have done this when I only had forty pounds to lose instead of 120.  Follow the plan, attend the meetings (if you are signed up that way) and keep getting online support and I am sure this will work for you.  At 56 it is working for me and I'm at that age where they say it is so much harder to lose.  

"Nothing has [worked] before" is past.  This IS going to work for you and there is a new you coming in the next few months.  Cast away those doubts!  And don't forget we are here to  cheer you on.


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Sweetie, my one regret is that, because I felt exactly like you do, I didn't join years ago.  I was convinced that I could lose weight on my own and that I didn't need to pay for a program that I was sure wouldn't work.  Duh!  I could have done this when I only had forty pounds to lose instead of 120.  Follow the plan, attend the meetings (if you are signed up that way) and keep getting online support and I am sure this will work for you.  At 56 it is working for me and I'm at that age where they say it is so much harder to lose.
> 
> "Nothing has [worked] before" is past.  This IS going to work for you and there is a new you coming in the next few months.  Cast away those doubts!  And don't forget we are here to  cheer you on.



Yes!  What she said!  We've all been there.  You've got this.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

abish19 said:


> I really enjoy reading everyone's experiences.  I have only been at this a few days, but *I don't have faith that it will really work for me* (since nothing has before).  I am taking it seriously, including exercise every day, and hoping for the best.



You've got it backwards...  You have to work for it!  You are the one who will determine whether or not the program will work.  You have to want it bad enough to do what's required to achieve the results that Weight Watchers can provide.  There's a saying in the meeting rooms:  If the program's not working for you, you're not working the program.  Just remember though, it's a lifestyle and no one's perfect.  There will be disappointment and discouragement but dont let them stop you -- there will also be plenty of reasons to celebrate too!  

You sound like you're committed so you're definitely off to a good start.  Stay motivated and stay on track and enjoy the ride!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Yes, thank you!  You and the green army man.  Love it!



You're welcome!


----------



## abish19

I am getting a little teary-eyed from all of your encouraging words!  

You are all right on the money:  I can choose what the results will be, and if I work this plan I will be successful.  In fact, this is the new "tape" I'm going to play in my head, because the old ones are wrong!

By the way, keah, I tried your dessert suggestion and I LOVED it!  Hit my chocolate craving, but I didn't feel heavy and guilty afterwards.

Thanks again!


----------



## Aburns8

Weight in day. Lost 1.8 so I am down 15.2. I half way to my first goal of 30 pounds by the end of the year!


----------



## keahgirl8

abish19 said:
			
		

> I am getting a little teary-eyed from all of your encouraging words!
> 
> You are all right on the money:  I can choose what the results will be, and if I work this plan I will be successful.  In fact, this is the new "tape" I'm going to play in my head, because the old ones are wrong!
> 
> By the way, keah, I tried your dessert suggestion and I LOVED it!  Hit my chocolate craving, but I didn't feel heavy and guilty afterwards.
> 
> Thanks again!



You are exactly right! We all know how the logic of losing weight.  It's the inner motivation (or lack thereof) that causes us to succeed or fail.  The feelings are always the hard part!

Glad you liked the dessert!  Did you try it with chocolate pudding?  That's what my dad likes, and my mom likes lemon.


----------



## keahgirl8

Aburns8 said:
			
		

> Weight in day. Lost 1.8 so I am down 15.2. I half way to my first goal of 30 pounds by the end of the year!



That's great!  Congrats!


----------



## bumbershoot

abish19 said:


> I am getting a little teary-eyed from all of your encouraging words!
> 
> You are all right on the money:  I can choose what the results will be, and if I work this plan I will be successful.  In fact, this is the new "tape" I'm going to play in my head, because the old ones are wrong!



The old ones are definitely wrong.  

But you know what's weird is that I'm not even sure that my *feelings* are important in terms of success or not.  All that's been important to me has been tracking and DOING the program.  Whether or not I believe that I'll lose, whether or not I believe what the scale and my clothes are saying!  Sometimes (today!) I think "I don't understand how this is working", but it IS.  

Part of my own disbelief is that I eat all APs and most Weeklies (this week I ate every last Weekly, too, but that was because I made dinner and ate it before checking to see how many points my lunch had been...WHOOPS), and it just feels like SO much food!  I know that in the past, I totally deprived myself, so I *believed* that I was doing something, but ultimately I couldn't stick with it.

So even on the days that you're not feeling it, just keep *doing* it.


Can't remember if I checked in last Saturday, but in the last 2 WIs I've dropped 3.6, bring my total to over 38 lbs.  I'm inching my way down to "halfway to goal", which is thrilling beyond words.

Just moved some stuff around; moved some "these fit now!" clothes into my drawers, and moved some random things that were in my drawers into better spots.  And as tempting as it is to keep all old clothes so I can put them on every so often, I've got to clear those out.  Let other people use them, right?  

Also tried on the formal gown I wore on our honeymoon cruise; it zips up to under the bust area, which is pretty good considering what was happening in my belly area the last 4 years!  And since that gown is close, it means I'm about the same distance from fitting into my WEDDING gown.  The day I put that dress on again and have it fit will be a very very good day.  Since I got pg while on our honeymoon, and since I gained like Jessica Simpson did (and immediately), and then never got back to wedding weight (which was still 30 pounds over current goal weight), so I haven't seen the inside of that gown's zipper the whole time we've been married!



Oh, and my husband lost (while on a business trip!) 2.8, bringing him down close to his 10% and taking away his second point!  Since he started at the max and it took 26 pounds to lose his first point, this is a pretty big and exciting deal for him!  We're really seeing the difference in his face now, which is just lovely.  (the fact of it and his face!)


----------



## bumbershoot

mlktwins said:


> Where can I get a weight loss ticker???



I like the one from lilyslim (got the idea from keah, I think).  It's really easy to update each week, too!




wvjules said:


> I joined WW on March 2.  On August 2, I finally reached 30# lost!  I have lost 30.6 I will never see again!  It feels like it took forever to get to 30#. I only hope that I am still at 30# lost when I come back from vacation.



Woohoo!  




StayCool said:


> I'm watching the scale go down slowly, but I'm not "seeing" it. I don't feel any different and I haven't noticed that my clothes are fitting any differently either. For example if I go from my weight today I am down for about 20 pounds. (I won't count it until WI on Tuesday though). I almost feel like my scale is playing a trick on me! lol



No difference in your face or collar bones?  Feet?  I'm sure you'll see/feel a difference soon.  This probably isn't the deal for you, but for *me* I realized later that I was possibly wearing my clothes a touch too tight, which is why it took me longer than I wanted to finally drop the first size.



pwdebbie said:


> They have been the people that have harped the most about my weight, paying me to lose weigh in high school in the early 70s when I weighed a whopping 138.  WW top goal for me now is 137.  Those were the days of Twiggy and my 15 yo curvaceous body didn't fit the stick figure style of the day.  To this day I cannot eat apples and cottage cheese.  And I think that is when I messed up my metabolism by becoming paranoid about what I ate.  I "matured" at 9yo while some of my friends were still flat-chested at 15.



Just want you to know that you are not alone...  While it wasn't my mom who harped on me, it was impossible to not see that I was NEVER going to have the body of, say, Farrah Fawcett (or the other Angels for that matter) and all the other 70s icons that I saw as a kid.  And, of course later on, I learned that most of those skinny skinny women that set the standard during that time weren't eating at all, and were using cocaine all the time.  (not necessarily FF, I don't know about her, but so many actors/actresses were back then)... so of course I wasn't that thin.  

I had my first self-imposed diet at 9!  




pwdebbie said:


> I was shocked this week -- another 2.4 lbs off!  I am now down 44.2 since mid-March.  I'm actually starting to look forward to my next annual doctor visit in September.



Woohoo!  Just be sure to say "yes I meant to lose" quickly so they don't get all worried about you off the bat.




abish19 said:


> Now - what is the best choice when you're dying for dessert?  Are the prepackaged WW products best?  Do they fulfill the craving?  Thanks for any ideas...



I like Milano cookies, personally.  And, at least with the raspberry, orange, and double chocolate flavors, you get the *benefit* of WW math, where 3 cookies is not 3 x the points for 1.  With 3 you hit a little sweet spot of points, LOL.  2 or 3 with a serving of cow or soy milk fill me up quite nicely and make my sweet tooth happy.

But...it did take me awhile to be brave enough to buy them!  Ever since I was a babysitter, I've had a really hard time with Milano cookies.  It's been quite interesting to learn to see a package as a bag with *multiple* servings, not just a single serve container!  





Aburns8 said:


> And someone at work noticed that I lost weight!



Yay!  Love that!




keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day!  I am down 1.6 pounds for a total of 60.2!



You continue to amaze!


----------



## abish19

Aburns8 said:
			
		

> Weight in day. Lost 1.8 so I am down 15.2. I half way to my first goal of 30 pounds by the end of the year!



Congratulations on passing the halfway mark!


----------



## abish19

bumbershoot said:
			
		

> The old ones are definitely wrong.
> 
> But you know what's weird is that I'm not even sure that my *feelings* are important in terms of success or not.  All that's been important to me has been tracking and DOING the program.  Whether or not I believe that I'll lose, whether or not I believe what the scale and my clothes are saying!  Sometimes (today!) I think "I don't understand how this is working", but it IS.
> 
> Part of my own disbelief is that I eat all APs and most Weeklies (this week I ate every last Weekly, too, but that was because I made dinner and ate it before checking to see how many points my lunch had been...WHOOPS), and it just feels like SO much food!  I know that in the past, I totally deprived myself, so I *believed* that I was doing something, but ultimately I couldn't stick with it.
> 
> So even on the days that you're not feeling it, just keep *doing* it.
> 
> Can't remember if I checked in last Saturday, but in the last 2 WIs I've dropped 3.6, bring my total to over 38 lbs.  I'm inching my way down to "halfway to goal", which is thrilling beyond words.
> 
> Just moved some stuff around; moved some "these fit now!" clothes into my drawers, and moved some random things that were in my drawers into better spots.  And as tempting as it is to keep all old clothes so I can put them on every so often, I've got to clear those out.  Let other people use them, right?
> 
> Also tried on the formal gown I wore on our honeymoon cruise; it zips up to under the bust area, which is pretty good considering what was happening in my belly area the last 4 years!  And since that gown is close, it means I'm about the same distance from fitting into my WEDDING gown.  The day I put that dress on again and have it fit will be a very very good day.  Since I got pg while on our honeymoon, and since I gained like Jessica Simpson did (and immediately), and then never got back to wedding weight (which was still 30 pounds over current goal weight), so I haven't seen the inside of that gown's zipper the whole time we've been married!
> 
> Oh, and my husband lost (while on a business trip!) 2.8, bringing him down close to his 10% and taking away his second point!  Since he started at the max and it took 26 pounds to lose his first point, this is a pretty big and exciting deal for him!  We're really seeing the difference in his face now, which is just lovely.  (the fact of it and his face!)




Exactly - I will just keep doing it, no matter what!  The thing is, I am actually afraid (probably from my calorie-counting days) to eat my activity points, or even very many of the Weeklies.  Sounds like it has worked for you, though, and they wouldn't be included for me if it would prevent weight loss, right?  . 

Can't wait to start fitting into some things I've had packed away!  Good job Bumbershoot!  Time to cast away the bigger ones and do some shopping 

Thanks to everyone for your patience with me . Learning so much!


----------



## keahgirl8

abish19 said:
			
		

> Exactly - I will just keep doing it, no matter what!  The thing is, I am actually afraid (probably from my calorie-counting days) to eat my activity points, or even very many of the Weeklies.  Sounds like it has worked for you, though, and they wouldn't be included for me if it would prevent weight loss, right?  .
> 
> Can't wait to start fitting into some things I've had packed away!  Good job Bumbershoot!  Time to cast away the bigger ones and do some shopping
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your patience with me . Learning so much!



You definitely have to keep doing it whether you feel it or not, but what I am saying is that this is also part of it.  That is part of the inner motivation.  You are the only one who can keep yourself from quitting.

I rarely eat WP and AP, but some people eat all of them!  You have to figure out what is best for you.  The points are there for you to use.  The thing is... don't go hungry.  I don't mean just wanting to eat.  I mean, actually hungry.  If you have eaten all your daily points and you are still hungry or weak, by all means, eat!


----------



## StayCool

bumbershoot said:


> No difference in your face or collar bones?  Feet?  I'm sure you'll see/feel a difference soon.  This probably isn't the deal for you, but for *me* I realized later that I was possibly wearing my clothes a touch too tight, which is why it took me longer than I wanted to finally drop the first size.



I can't see anything yet. And I wear loose fitting clothes a lot because of my job, so it's hard to say if things are fitting differently. I am excited for the day that it is noticeable. My hubby has lost 20 lbs and I can see a difference in the size of his belly. He can't. So I guess that's just the way it is for now. I'm just having a hard time believing the scale. lol

I've been staying OP this week although I've been having more cravings for sweets that before. I make sure I save some of my points so I can have a treat each night and that helps. I also found a recipe for fruit salad that is amazing and is about 1 point per cup. I don't know what I am going to do once summer is over!


----------



## keahgirl8

It's weigh-in day!  I lost .8 this week, 61.6 total!


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day!  I lost .8 this week, 61.6 total!



  Wonderful!


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Wonderful!



Thanks!  I wish it had been at least a pound, but at least it went down, not up, right?


----------



## abish19

keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I wish it had been at least a pound, but at least it went down, not up, right?




The scale is moving in the right direction!  Good job!

I had WI this morning.  My first WI after my first week - lost 2.8 lbs!  It was encouraging.  I attended a meeting at a different location (because of my schedule), and thought it was much more engaging, involved, and informative.  Maybe I can go to at meeting more often.  

My goals this week are to earn more activity points and prepare a couple of healthier recipes ahead of time.


----------



## Feckless

The scale went up for me.  Up .8.  Sucks!!!  I'm finding it harder to lose this time... Getting older sucks!!!  LOL. I wish my appetite went down with my metabolism!!!


----------



## pwdebbie

abish19 said:


> The scale is moving in the right direction!  Good job!
> 
> I had WI this morning.  My first WI after my first week - lost 2.8 lbs!  It was encouraging.  I attended a meeting at a different location (because of my schedule), and thought it was much more engaging, involved, and informative.  Maybe I can go to at meeting more often.
> 
> My goals this week are to earn more activity points and prepare a couple of healthier recipes ahead of time.



I WI tonight.  Originally I was going to a Thursday meeting with dd but her son had soccer on Thursdays so we switched to the Tuesday meeting.  I like it so much better!  The person leading does make a big difference.  Plus there was someone at the Thursday meeting that I had major issues with when he was my son's teacher and really did not want to sit and listen to him blabber -- he dominated every meeting.  I'm glad I got through the whole "loyalty" thing and switched to Tuesday.


----------



## StayCool

WI today and I was down 4.2 for a total of 13.8. So I lost all the weight I gained last week plus a little bit more. I'm good with that.  My hubby said he was down "about a pound". I know that he has been slacking on tracking a little so maybe I will have to give him a boost this week.  

This afternoon I pulled out a pair of capris that I bought this spring but never wore because they were just a little uncomfortable. They fit much more comfortably today! So I guess there is my proof that my body is changing. lol

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Feckless

I'm trying to bounce back from my gain last week.  In the past I know I would have been down.  It has been hard to re-motivate myself but knowing that I've got a goal and I want desperately to start training, I kept on going.  I found that one of the advantages to doing the online program was that it was easier to face the scale and still keep tracking and going.  I was one who didn't like to go to meetings and be weighed if I were up, KWIM?  It was easier TP dust myself off today.


----------



## pwdebbie

Well, I was up .4 lb.  I somewhat expected it after 42 hours of eating at the beach.   There's always next week!


----------



## lovesmurfs

Hi!  Subscribing.  My DS18 and I just started meetings this past Saturday.  I've got a whole person to lose, and my son needs to lose so that he can join the military (he hopes to enlist next May or June).  

This is my third or fourth time -- each time, I lose about 50, then gain it back and then some.  

Thanks, all!!


----------



## HootDad

Hi all,

New to this thread. I've been a WW member for years. Technically I think I'm considered a lifetime member,though I do everything using their online tools. For a couple of years I was hovering at about 15-20 pounds over my goal without doing much about it. I have been exercising  regularly for years and staying "on plan" sporadically. Last fall I directed a stage play ("Hairspray") which took a lot out if me and I stopped working out. When I started working out again I immediately injured myself and stopped working out again. At the same time I went totally "off plan". I ended up at 42 pounds over my goal. Then about 8 weeks ago I went back on plan and decided to start training for the WDW half marathon (I have posted stuff about this). Except for a break when my family went to Europe I've stayed with the plan. As of now I am 10.4 pounds lighter than my highest point 4 weeks ago after getting back from Europe. I am a huge beleiver in WW and I think it's a great program. And I think it's a great option for men, especially using the online tools.

John T - HootDad - Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Aburns8

HootDad - Welcome.

I too am training for the WDW half marathon. I am hoping to be down 30 of the 80 that I want to lose before the race. I am not going to run the whole marathon, but do a nice walk/run combo. I am hoping I can finish it and I do not get swept up!


----------



## HootDad

Aburns8 said:
			
		

> HootDad - Welcome.
> 
> I too am training for the WDW half marathon. I am hoping to be down 30 of the 80 that I want to lose before the race. I am not going to run the whole marathon, but do a nice walk/run combo. I am hoping I can finish it and I do not get swept up!



I am following Jeff Galloway's  training program and may do run/walk at the race as well depending on temperature, how I feel etc. Good luck to you with both of your goals!

John T - HootDad - Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## keahgirl8

lovesmurfs said:
			
		

> Hi!  Subscribing.  My DS18 and I just started meetings this past Saturday.  I've got a whole person to lose, and my son needs to lose so that he can join the military (he hopes to enlist next May or June).
> 
> This is my third or fourth time -- each time, I lose about 50, then gain it back and then some.
> 
> Thanks, all!!



This will be the last time.  You will do it!

Well, I am on my way to DL!   Do y'all track when you are in the parks?

ETA:  lovesmurfs, this is try number 3 for me.  If I can do it, anyone can!


----------



## keahgirl8

A Dole Whip is 2 points?!  Awesome!


----------



## Aburns8

keahgirl8 said:


> A Dole Whip is 2 points?!  Awesome!



Really? That seems like a low point value. But I will take it.


----------



## keahgirl8

Aburns8 said:
			
		

> Really? That seems like a low point value. But I will take it.



Me too!


----------



## lovesmurfs

keahgirl8 said:


> This will be the last time.  You will do it!
> 
> Well, I am on my way to DL!   Do y'all track when you are in the parks?
> 
> ETA:  lovesmurfs, this is try number 3 for me.  If I can do it, anyone can!



Thanks.  Looking forward to the journey.  It's the first time I'm doing it with someone I know, so there's an additional level of accountability.


----------



## keahgirl8

lovesmurfs said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Looking forward to the journey.  It's the first time I'm doing it with someone I know, so there's an additional level of accountability.



Accountability helps!  We're here for you too!


----------



## StayCool

This thread is kind of like my "meeting". It keeps me motivated. Doing it with my husband gives me a level of accountability. Sometimes it makes it harder too because when one of us slides we try to convince the other one it's ok too! Lol. 

This is my third time as well. My goal is to just stick with it past Christmas for now. Then I will make myself stick with it past that because it's working. Just a mental game to keep moving.


----------



## NC State

Boy, I got a shock tonight.  Those WW ladies added up my gain over vacation wrong!  Instead of gaining 1.6 lbs....it was really 2.6 lbs. I did lose this week but I still have .8 until I will be back to my pre-weight before vacation.  O well, I enjoy my routine on WW and have no problem knowing that I can lose it!

This past Friday I increased my running time by 15 mins.  So in 1 hr 15 mins I'm covering 5.5 miles!

Just keep thinking positive, you will feel better about everything!

-Stephanie


----------



## Aburns8

NC State said:


> Boy, I got a shock tonight.  Those WW ladies added up my gain over vacation wrong!  Instead of gaining 1.6 lbs....it was really 2.6 lbs. I did lose this week but I still have .8 until I will be back to my pre-weight before vacation.  O well, I enjoy my routine on WW and have no problem knowing that I can lose it!
> 
> This past Friday I increased my running time by 15 mins.  So in 1 hr 15 mins I'm covering 5.5 miles!
> 
> Just keep thinking positive, you will feel better about everything!
> 
> -Stephanie



That has happened to me and I hate when things get added wrong. Good job on the running!


----------



## bumbershoot

keahgirl8 said:


> Well, I am on my way to DL!   Do y'all track when you are in the parks?



The most I can do is write things down and be aware of what I'm eating.  And budget for fruit and water.    I don't think it would work *for me* to figure out the points for a croissant, a non fat latte (OK that one's easy), a veggie burger, etc etc.  

When we were in the parks the other week on our impromptu trip, I did wear my heart rate monitor (I think I mentioned that here at least once) and discovered that 5.5 hours burned something like 1184 calories on a given day!  We were 1.5 miles from the parks, and we walked it all but one evening, so that definitely helped, LOL.  

Looking here, it seems the NI of 1/2 cup of that dole product gives: 0 fat, 18 carb, 0 fiber, 0 protein.  

Now I think they are hideous in taste, and the ingredients mean my husband and son can't have them, but that amount of points isn't horrible.  I prefer to share a glass of actual pineapple juice, though!


----------



## keahgirl8

That's sort of what I did today.  I did look up a few things so that I had a general idea of points, but I probably won't do that every day.  I don't love Dole Whips as much as some, but it was definitely a nice alternative to ice cream in the heat today!


----------



## abish19

I found a "make it at home" Dole Whip recipe, but it included heavy whipping cream, which would increase the pts value.  I know the official DW is dairy free.  Either way - a Dole Whip sounds so good right now!

I have gone over my daily points for several days in a row, and I'm worried I won't keep losing!  It's less than 5 points a day, and I continue to add activity points, but still...I'm trying to figure out how to deal with emotional eating, or eating from boredom.  One of my strategies is to make a meal/activity plan; another is to quit worrying about it so much!   .  Seems like a lot of this is very much a mental, "mind over matter" thing.

Keep up the good work everybody!


----------



## keahgirl8

I would say 90% is mental!  You can do it!  Never give up!


----------



## Krissalee

I weighed in tonight after work and was down 2.6#, for a total of 22.  Only 1 more pound to meet my 10%.  I have been staying on program really easily when at home and on the occasional dinner out, but I am worried a bit about this weekend.  I am going to the Catskills with my parents, sisters, and all of our husbands, plus my nephews and nieces.  We do this trip every year, and there is a lot of eating and drinking.  I want to make good choices and watch my portions, plus enjoy a few drinks, so I hope I can find the right balance.  I do plan to track what I am eating and drinking.  I am hoping that if I can earn a bunch of activity points, I'll be ok.  A few hikes in the woods should burn some extra calories.

Though I haven't posted much, I love reading this thread and seeing all the support!


----------



## keahgirl8

I am trying to figure out what to eat for breakfast in DL tomorrow morning.  Suggestions?


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> I am trying to figure out what to eat for breakfast in DL tomorrow morning.  Suggestions?



No suggestions as I've never been to DL but I sure do wish I had to make that decision!


----------



## keahgirl8

I know!  What a problem to have!  I wish you guys were here too!


----------



## Aburns8

keahgirl8 said:


> I know!  What a problem to have!  I wish you guys were here too!



I hope you have fun! I love those Destination D events. Just wished I lived in CA so I could go to more.


----------



## christinascreative

Hi there!
I'm new to the boards, been on WW since beginning of May and have lost 22 lbs. I still have another 35ish to 40ish to go (haven't set my goal in stone yet). I'm about 80% sure I'm going to be running in the Princess 1/2 marathon though I had a bummer of a first training run last night... I didn't plan well, though I am pushing past it!
Is anyone here running the Princess 1/2? Would love a buddy to run/"train" with! My husband is coming but is going to ChEAR me on


----------



## NC State

I'm planning to be running in the Princess.  I just started running in January so this will be a first for me.  I'm now fast walking for 8 mins/running for 7 mins/ I cover 5.5 miles in 1 1/4 hr.  I started WW March '11 and I have lost 44.2 lbs so far.  I would like to lose 18 lbs more to be at my goal weight.  Just don't stop!  You will continue to get stronger and WW is a life style for me and I have love the journey.

-Stephanie


----------



## christinascreative

Thanks Stephanie. Did you start doing 10 sec running / 50 sec walking? What training are you using and are you going to do a 5k or 10k prior?


----------



## StayCool

Has anyone tried Jillian Michael's 30 day Shred? I was looking at it on amazon and it is pretty cheap and only 20 minutes long. It sounds like it would fit well in my schedule this fall.


----------



## Aburns8

StayCool said:


> Has anyone tried Jillian Michael's 30 day Shred? I was looking at it on amazon and it is pretty cheap and only 20 minutes long. It sounds like it would fit well in my schedule this fall.



I hate to say it, I own it and haven't tried it. I am afraid to! I want to get into some better shape before I start it. Right now I am doing a kickboxing video that I bought from my WW meeting.


----------



## keahgirl8

It's hard...not going to lie!  It is a great workout though, especially for busy people.


----------



## StayCool

I ended up ordering it, plus her yoga video and 6 week 6 pack ab videos also. I might not be able to do everything on them and I might have to build my way up but I paid less than $25 for all 3. Going to a gym isn't an option because I'm about 30 minutes away from the closest one. 

I really hope to get into a routine before college starts back up and I starting using "I'm too busy" as an excuse as I always have before. I really really want to stick with this so I don't want to fall into the same traps as before.


----------



## Figment1990

StayCool said:
			
		

> I ended up ordering it, plus her yoga video and 6 week 6 pack ab videos also. I might not be able to do everything on them and I might have to build my way up but I paid less than $25 for all 3. Going to a gym isn't an option because I'm about 30 minutes away from the closest one.
> 
> I really hope to get into a routine before college starts back up and I starting using "I'm too busy" as an excuse as I always have before. I really really want to stick with this so I don't want to fall into the same traps as before.



Honestly for a 20 min workout, it's actually really good! I do it on some of my cross training days when im not running and if I haven't done it in a while, I definitely feel it the next day. I also like the shape magazine DVDs (transforming and redefining) - they r only 30 min but some are similar because they combine intervals of cardio and strength so you get a decent bang for your buck(ie time).  I've not done the actual 30-day shred program so I can't speak to that. It's nice that there are 3 levels to Jillian's DVD so u can progress or even combine for a longer workout.


----------



## keahgirl8

Sorry!  Double post!


----------



## keahgirl8

StayCool said:
			
		

> I ended up ordering it, plus her yoga video and 6 week 6 pack ab videos also. I might not be able to do everything on them and I might have to build my way up but I paid less than $25 for all 3. Going to a gym isn't an option because I'm about 30 minutes away from the closest one.
> 
> I really hope to get into a routine before college starts back up and I starting using "I'm too busy" as an excuse as I always have before. I really really want to stick with this so I don't want to fall into the same traps as before.



I love the yoga one!  It is not traditional yoga, as you can imagine from Jillian, but it is awesome.  The ab one made me feel like I was going to die, or throw up, or both!


----------



## StayCool

I probably will feel like I'm going to die just doing the warm up. lol But I have to start somewhere. We are going to take my hubby's chair out of the living room and put a treadmill in it's place also. Not an ideal situation, but will have to do for now. Then I can pretend I'm at the gym and watch tv while I workout. lol


----------



## luvmygrljb

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Starting a new thread since we are now at 250 pages on the old thread.  Here is the first post from the previous thread.
> 
> "Hi there! This thread is intended for people who are following Weight Watchers, but everyone is welcome. Many times I have come home from a meeting itching to "talk" to someone else about what was said in the meeting or maybe share tips or my leader's recipe of the day. I thought it could be a place to hang out, discuss the meeting topic of the week, share recipes and goals and what ever else comes to mind."
> 
> This is a continuation of this thread:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2690382
> 
> The first thread can be found here:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2405181



Hey everyone! Been on WW for the past 4 weeks, but have been sick for the last 2(bummer)!  Hoping to join the group!


----------



## keahgirl8

Hello people!  I had a WW make it work moment today.  I was rushing to get lunch during or break at Destination D today, so I went to La Brea.  I chose a chicken Caesar salad, because there was a chicken breast on it.  Salad dressing options were limited, but I asked for balsamic vinegarette, thinking I could just dip my fork in it. Well... It was full of oil and not very good.  Desperatel looking around for an idea of something else to use, I saw mustard on the table.  I put mustard on my salad!  It wasn't ideal, but it was fine in a pinch.  Just a survival tip for a 0 points salad topping if you need one!

On a side note, I would highly recommend the kids' meal with salmon at Tangaroa Terrace.  I had that and a small side salad for dinner.  Plenty of food!

ETA:  Welcome luvmygrljb!  This is a great group.  Let us know if you need any help!


----------



## Feckless

Whoa, mustard on a salad is hardcore! WTG!

I was up last week and hoping to be down again tomorrow at my weigh in.  My goal is the TOT 10 miler in 2013.  Gotta have a goal/reward!  I am afraid to start running until I get a bit more weight off. Especially at 45 the risk of injury is too high, especially since I have back issues.


----------



## Aburns8

keahgirl8 said:


> Hello people!  I had a WW make it work moment today.  I was rushing to get lunch during or break at Destination D today, so I went to La Brea.  I chose a chicken Caesar salad, because there was a chicken breast on it.  Salad dressing options were limited, but I asked for balsamic vinegarette, thinking I could just dip my fork in it. Well... It was full of oil and not very good.  Desperatel looking around for an idea of something else to use, I saw mustard on the table.  I put mustard on my salad!  It wasn't ideal, but it was fine in a pinch.  Just a survival tip for a 0 points salad topping if you need one!
> 
> On a side note, I would highly recommend the kids' meal with salmon at Tangaroa Terrace.  I had that and a small side salad for dinner.  Plenty of food!
> 
> ETA:  Welcome luvmygrljb!  This is a great group.  Let us know if you need any help!



At least you didn't go back and get a salad dressing that was full of points! Hope you are having fun at Destination D! It sounds like I am missing a good one from some of my friend's Tweets and Facebook postings.


----------



## pwdebbie

Mustand -- now that is innovative!   I know someone that opts for salsa on their salad.  Another 0 points choice that many restaurants have but don't offer with salads.


----------



## Aburns8

I forgot to post my results for the week. Down another 2.6 pounds. This surprised me since it was my birthday and I did eat cake for a couple of days and had pie on the third, but I used my points. At least I am tracking right now!


----------



## bumbershoot

Feckless said:


> My goal is the TOT 10 miler in 2013.  Gotta have a goal/reward!  I am afraid to start running until I get a bit more weight off. Especially at 45 the risk of injury is too high, especially since I have back issues.



I only did the elliptical for a few months, until I'd lost enough that I felt comfortable doing some jogging.  I didn't want to hurt my knees!

I started a "couch to 5K" program from coolrunnings dot com, and am LOVING it.  This coming week is Week 6.  I've taken it slow, repeating Week 4 when I felt my lungs couldn't handle Week 5 yet, then took a break, then redid one day from each of the first 4 weeks.  Didn't want to hurt myself.  And it has been really really great.  So when you're ready to start something more than walking, I really recommend one of those programs!  On Friday when I finished my Week 5 run, I felt like an Olympic runner, it felt SO good to be doing it.  The last 5 minutes I sped up, I had my knees higher, I was smiling...I probably looked like a fool on the treadmill, but didn't care even a little bit.  I missed running!  


Sat's weigh-in = down .8!  Then we had DH's company picnic, where I realized that what I used to feel was normal was just a ton of points!  2/3 of a veggie burger with a packet of mayo, some fries, some fruit, a little salad, about 3/4 of a cupcake...not only did I feel utterly ILL after eating that in the hot sun, but it was a TON of points!  In the past I would have eaten all of the veggie burger and ALL of the fries, as well.  Plus some corn.  OK so I did have a beer once I stopped feeling sick from the food, which added even more points.  It was a painful points day.  Glad it was at the beginning of the week so I had my Weeklies, and I'm VERY glad I'll be working out M-F to get some activity points so I don't have to stick just with my 26!  

We've decided that next year for the picnic we'll just eat before or after, because the food's not THAT good, and it's always broiling hot so the food makes us ill, too.  We'll play games, take part in activities, I'll have a beer, we'll be part of the whole event, not just the food part of it then the groaning after the food.    It's good to have a plan!


----------



## NC State

christinascreative said:


> Thanks Stephanie. Did you start doing 10 sec running / 50 sec walking? What training are you using and are you going to do a 5k or 10k prior?



I did my own training but yes, I would run 20 sec and then walk 3 mins and just build up.  I had started walking May '11 (20-30 mins a day) and by Jan '12 I started to run, I was really out of shape. But 44.2 lbs later I love to run!


----------



## abish19

I have had a few experiences since starting WW where I realized that my "normal" - even when I thought I was being moderate - was a LOT of points!  I made pancakes for the family today and thought "I'll just have one...can't be that many points.". After figuring in one pancake and a drizzle of syrup, it was 3 points.  Just for that.  Who ever eats one small-sized pancake?  . Anyway, it has encouraged me to eat way more F & V because they're point-free.  I also need to work on not snacking, or snacking on just fruits or vegetables...it's very easy to go over my points if I snack on almost anything else.

And then there are some hormonally-induced-eating days, where I could eat through the whole kitchen and still want more.  Writing it down keeps me from going carnival ape crazy!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I'm back from a week in Nova Scotia visiting my mother.  I told her that I would cook the meals while I was there if she would do the dishes.  (I HATE doing dishes!)  She agreed. I went to my WI while I was there and was down 1.2.  My mother, who doesn't go to WW but really should, lost 3!!


----------



## Aburns8

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm back from a week in Nova Scotia visiting my mother.  I told her that I would cook the meals while I was there if she would do the dishes.  (I HATE doing dishes!)  She agreed. I went to my WI while I was there and was down 1.2.  My mother, who doesn't go to WW but really should, lost 3!!



Awesome! My parents are coming to visit me next week and I am scared. The last time they were down I gained .4. I know it isn't a lot. But I need to really watch what I put in my mouth next week.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Hi I've been reading a little bit here the last few days and wondering if I can join in? I've done ww in the past then gained it all back and then some! I reaally need to lose 2 stone or thereabouts (28lbs) and I'm intending to join ww again in september when my kids go back to school. Right now I'm just fighting the urge to eat everything in sight before I join up again-even foods I dont usually like or crave are calling my name
Sort of hoping that if I join in here it might stop me gaining an extra load of weight! Why is it as soon as I think about eating healthily all I want is junk
I'm also going to try C25K (again-I keep getting to wk 4 and giving up) as I'd like to do a disney race before I'm 50 (3 and a bit years from now)! Dont think my knees could take me running at the moment so I'm starting with brisk walking instead


----------



## keahgirl8

I just got back from DL last night.  I think I will wait until tomorrow or so to weigh-in (perk of being an online member).  I am so puffy from all the waking and flying!


----------



## StayCool

WI today. I'm down 2.4 and my hubby is down 3.6. Last night a coworker had donuts and I said no thanks, I'm trying to behave myself. She said she noticed last week that I was losing weight.  That made my night!


----------



## sjms71

Hey everyone, I've been MIA lately. I've been so busy.  My high schooler started band camp and well it's like boot camp.   She is there almost everyday 8-8.  They serve lunch and dinner.  I've been volunteering to help nearly everyday so my eating habits have been horrible.  Plus I'm going through hormonal issues and that hasn't been fun either.  However, I grabbed all my weight watchers stuff out and reread it.  Not that I forgot how it works just thought rereading it would be good for getting back on track.   

Everyone is doing so well and glad to see we have more people joining the thread.  Someone said they were doing the 30 day shred.  I remember the first time I did that workout the next day I had to walk down the stairs backwards cause my legs hurt so bad, lol

Welcome home Jessie! every time my mom comes  to visit she loses weight too.


----------



## Feckless

I lost 2.8 pounds this week, so a total of 9.5. I'll take it! 

I also signed up for a Learn to Run program with a friend.  It starts September 4th so I have a bit of time to lose some more weight before I start!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Hey everyone, I've been MIA lately. I've been so busy.  My high schooler started band camp and well it's like boot camp.   She is there almost everyday 8-8.  They serve lunch and dinner.  I've been volunteering to help nearly everyday so my eating habits have been horrible.  Plus I'm going through hormonal issues and that hasn't been fun either.  However, I grabbed all my weight watchers stuff out and reread it.  Not that I forgot how it works just thought rereading it would be good for getting back on track.
> 
> Everyone is doing so well and glad to see we have more people joining the thread.  Someone said they were doing the 30 day shred.  I remember the first time I did that workout the next day I had to walk down the stairs backwards cause my legs hurt so bad, lol
> 
> *Welcome home Jessie!* every time my mom comes  to visit she loses weight too.


----------



## abish19

Welcome, luvpooh!

WI was tonight, and I was down 1.8.  That makes 4.6 for my first two weeks!  Of course, I wish it were more, but I am thrilled to see the scale going in the right direction!  I could do less snacking (or choose better foods!) and more movement, and maybe that will help me keep losing.

Congratulations to everyone for your successes - losing pounds, saying no to doughnuts and other less-healthy foods, getting back on the plan, and staying positive!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

abish19 said:


> Welcome, luvpooh!
> 
> WI was tonight, and I was down 1.8.  That makes 4.6 for my first two weeks!  Of course, I wish it were more, but I am thrilled to see the scale going in the right direction!  I could do less snacking (or choose better foods!) and more movement, and maybe that will help me keep losing.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone for your successes - losing pounds, saying no to doughnuts and other less-healthy foods, getting back on the plan, and staying positive!


Thanks for the welcome Sounds like you're doing great. I def need to snack less


Feckless said:


> I lost 2.8 pounds this week, so a total of 9.5. I'll take it!
> 
> I also signed up for a Learn to Run program with a friend.  It starts September 4th so I have a bit of time to lose some more weight before I start!


I decided that I want to run/walk a disney race before I'm 50 (just over 3 years away) so would love to hear how you get on


----------



## pwdebbie

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hi I've been reading a little bit here the last few days and wondering if I can join in? I've done ww in the past then gained it all back and then some! I reaally need to lose 2 stone or thereabouts (28lbs) and I'm intending to join ww again in september when my kids go back to school. Right now I'm just fighting the urge to eat everything in sight before I join up again-even foods I dont usually like or crave are calling my name
> Sort of hoping that if I join in here it might stop me gaining an extra load of weight! Why is it as soon as I think about eating healthily all I want is junk
> I'm also going to try C25K (again-I keep getting to wk 4 and giving up) as I'd like to do a disney race before I'm 50 (3 and a bit years from now)! Dont think my knees could take me running at the moment so I'm starting with brisk walking instead



Of course you can join in! Glad to have you here.


----------



## pwdebbie

I was down 2.4 last night -- so I lost the .4 I had gained the week before plus another 2 lbs.  I'm happy with that!  Total loss since joining in March is 46.2 -- I can see that 50 lb milestone on the horizon!  Dd (I attend with her) expects to reach it next week, I'm figuring at least two more weeks (if not three) for me.

I had to go shopping for some smaller bras last night.    (Apologies to any guys that might be reading.)

Since I've gone from size 22 to 18 in five months, I am wondering if I can reasonably expect to be a size 14 by next April.  I almost bought a pair of capris in size 14 last night (clearance, but still $20.00) for our trip to WDW next April, but talked myself out of it.

Is anybody entering the WW Celebrate Success contest?  I filled out the application and wrote the essay.  But I'm stuck on that "before" picture because  I avoided the camera.  The only full-body pics of me just happen to be taken at WDW with dh in them.  I don't know how to remove him or the identifying WDW features.  All the other recent pics of me have grandkids standing in front of me or are only head shots.


----------



## luvmygrljb

Morning all!!!  Again thanks for letting me join the group.  So I weighed in on Monday and lost the .8 I gained last week from being sick.  So, I'll take that as a victory.  My goals this week are to get off the couch and to drink more water.  Hope everyone is well.  

By the way, I didn't give all my stats.  I am a 30yr old married mother of an 8yr old girl.  I live in northern NJ and work in a physical therapy office where I sit at a desk all day.  Hoping to get up, get motivated and attempt the Disney 1/2 in January, but if nothing else, the 5K with my daughter!!!!


----------



## Aburns8

luvmygrljb said:


> Morning all!!!  Again thanks for letting me join the group.  So I weighed in on Monday and lost the .8 I gained last week from being sick.  So, I'll take that as a victory.  My goals this week are to get off the couch and to drink more water.  Hope everyone is well.
> 
> By the way, I didn't give all my stats.  I am a 30yr old married mother of an 8yr old girl.  I live in northern NJ and work in a physical therapy office where I sit at a desk all day.  Hoping to get up, get motivated and attempt the Disney 1/2 in January, but if nothing else, the 5K with my daughter!!!!



Welcome! I sit at a desk all day as well. I am signed up for the half in January, but it is going to be a walk/run for me!


----------



## sjms71

pwdebbie said:


> I was down 2.4 last night -- so I lost the .4 I had gained the week before plus another 2 lbs.  I'm happy with that!  Total loss since joining in March is 46.2 -- I can see that 50 lb milestone on the horizon!  Dd (I attend with her) expects to reach it next week, I'm figuring at least two more weeks (if not three) for me.
> 
> I had to go shopping for some smaller bras last night.    (Apologies to any guys that might be reading.)
> 
> Since I've gone from size 22 to 18 in five months, I am wondering if I can reasonably expect to be a size 14 by next April.  I almost bought a pair of capris in size 14 last night (clearance, but still $20.00) for our trip to WDW next April, but talked myself out of it.
> 
> Is anybody entering the WW Celebrate Success contest?  I filled out the application and wrote the essay.  But I'm stuck on that "before" picture because  I avoided the camera.  The only full-body pics of me just happen to be taken at WDW with dh in them.  I don't know how to remove him or the identifying WDW features.  All the other recent pics of me have grandkids standing in front of me or are only head shots.



Great job!   You and DD need to go do something special when you reach that 50 lb goal.   



luvmygrljb said:


> Morning all!!!  Again thanks for letting me join the group.  So I weighed in on Monday and lost the .8 I gained last week from being sick.  So, I'll take that as a victory.  My goals this week are to get off the couch and to drink more water.  Hope everyone is well.
> 
> By the way, I didn't give all my stats.  I am a 30yr old married mother of an 8yr old girl.  I live in northern NJ and work in a physical therapy office where I sit at a desk all day.  Hoping to get up, get motivated and attempt the Disney 1/2 in January, but if nothing else, the 5K with my daughter!!!!



Hello, as a jersey girl myself have to ask what part of North Jersey are you from?


----------



## luvmygrljb

Aburns8 said:


> Welcome! I sit at a desk all day as well. I am signed up for the half in January, but it is going to be a walk/run for me!



Hello, as a jersey girl myself have to ask what part of North Jersey are you from?[/QUOTE]

Yeah Aburns!!!!  We'll have to do a WW meetup group then!!!!!

I am from Bergen County. I'm about as north as you can get lol!!!!


----------



## sjms71

luvmygrljb said:


> Hello, as a jersey girl myself have to ask what part of North Jersey are you from?



Yeah Aburns!!!!  We'll have to do a WW meetup group then!!!!!

I am from Bergen County. I'm about as north as you can get lol!!!![/QUOTE]

My mom grew up in Bergen County, but I may have you beat with the most North, I grew up in Sussex County .   My husband and I settled in Hunterdon Co. for many years before his job moved us to North Carolina.  Miss jersey though.


----------



## luvmygrljb

sjms71 said:


> Yeah Aburns!!!!  We'll have to do a WW meetup group then!!!!!
> 
> I am from Bergen County. I'm about as north as you can get lol!!!!



My mom grew up in Bergen County, but I may have you beat with the most North, I grew up in Sussex County .   My husband and I settled in Hunterdon Co. for many years before his job moved us to North Carolina.  Miss jersey though.[/QUOTE]

I didn't think about sussex...lol I'm literally 10 minutes from the NY state border.  We were thinking about moving to North Carolina for my hubby's job, but it fell through.  (  Ah well.


----------



## luvmygrljb

Hoping to fit into this...bought it in a smaller size!


----------



## sjms71

luvmygrljb said:


> Hoping to fit into this...bought it in a smaller size!



Can't see picture


----------



## luvmygrljb

sjms71 said:


> Can't see picture



I know....phooey...it's a scrub top I found with Ariel on it.


----------



## sjms71

luvmygrljb said:
			
		

> I know....phooey...it's a scrub top I found with Ariel on it.



You can't really load picture directly.   I usually use photobucket.  You can upload picture there then copy and paste link.


----------



## luvmygrljb

http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p503/luvmygrljb/19456a74.jpg


----------



## sjms71

luvmygrljb said:


> http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p503/luvmygrljb/19456a74.jpg



Don't ya just hate technology!  I think it's the IMG code you have to paste.


----------



## keahgirl8

Congrats to everyone on your weight loss this week!  If you haven't lost, keep going!  Don't give up!

Weigh-in day is a little late, but I've lost 2.8 pounds this week, 64.4 total! Not bad for being on vacation!


----------



## luvmygrljb

sjms71 said:


> Don't ya just hate technology!  I think it's the IMG code you have to paste.


----------



## Aburns8

keahgirl8 said:


> Congrats to everyone on your weight loss this week!  If you haven't lost, keep going!  Don't give up!
> 
> Weigh-in day is a little late, but I've lost 2.8 pounds this week, 64.4 total! Not bad for being on vacation!



Great job! How was Destination D?


----------



## keahgirl8

Aburns8 said:
			
		

> Great job! How was Destination D?



Thanks!  It was amazing!  

I have to say, I was so scared to go on a trip and stay on plan.  I still ate the few things that I love to have at Disneyland, but I was careful the rest of the day.  I still tracked everything the best I could, and I only went over a few daily points the entire trip.  Even if you are treating yourself, you can still lower the points value.  One of my treats was the fried green tomato sandwich at Hungry Bear.  I still ate it, but I ordered it a la carte, asked them to leave off the cheese, and took the top bread off.  Honestly, I didn't even notice a big difference taste-wise.  I also walked almost everywhere.  I did use the hotel shuttle, and rode the a trolley and the monorail once.  Other than that, I walked everywhere.  I used to try to take the train or a Main Street vehicle everywhere, so I wouldn't have to walk.  Not this time!


----------



## sjms71

keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> Congrats to everyone on your weight loss this week!  If you haven't lost, keep going!  Don't give up!
> 
> Weigh-in day is a little late, but I've lost 2.8 pounds this week, 64.4 total! Not bad for being on vacation!



Awesome! And you're right not bad


----------



## sjms71

luvmygrljb said:


>



Yay!   I like that too bad I don't have a reason to wear scrubs .


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> Congrats to everyone on your weight loss this week!  If you haven't lost, keep going!  Don't give up!
> 
> Weigh-in day is a little late, but I've lost 2.8 pounds this week, 64.4 total! Not bad for being on vacation!



Oh yes, not bad at all!  Great job!


----------



## pwdebbie

sjms71 said:


> Great job!   You and DD need to go do something special when you reach that 50 lb goal.



Yes.  What I want to do is a mother / daughter trip to WDW.  I keep entering contests that are for short trips.  Since dh won't fly (and I'm sure not driving for just two or three nights at WDW), if I ever win one, dd will be going with me.  Somehow someway we will find someone to babysit her four kids while her hubby works so we can go.  She and I would have a blast together.


----------



## luvmygrljb

She's my fave princess and they didn't have it in my actual size...so I'll work my way down into it!!!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

I am down 1.8 pounds this week for a total of 14 pounds. 

I didn't weigh myself 2 weeks ago as I was on vacation, and when I got back, I got back on plan and I registered a gain of 1.2 pounds last week.

And now, almost 2 pounds gone! I hope to reach the 15 pounds mark next week! 

Congrats to everyone on their losses.


----------



## lovesmurfs

MellieluvsDisney said:


> I am down 1.8 pounds this week for a total of 14 pounds.
> 
> I didn't weigh myself 2 weeks ago as I was on vacation, and when I got back, I got back on plan and I registered a gain of 1.2 pounds last week.
> 
> And now, almost 2 pounds gone! I hope to reach the 15 pounds mark next week!
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their losses.



Congrats!


----------



## sjms71

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Yes.  What I want to do is a mother / daughter trip to WDW.  I keep entering contests that are for short trips.  Since dh won't fly (and I'm sure not driving for just two or three nights at WDW), if I ever win one, dd will be going with me.  Somehow someway we will find someone to babysit her four kids while her hubby works so we can go.  She and I would have a blast together.



That sounds like fun!   My daughter's high school band is going in April.   It's only for 4 days and they are marching in one if the parades.   My DH is complaining cause he doesn't want to drive for a 4 day trip.   All I have to say is I'm going I don't care if it's 4 days!   hope you win a trip .



			
				luvmygrljb said:
			
		

> She's my fave princess and they didn't have it in my actual size...so I'll work my way down into it!!!



Wasn't that you wearing that shirt?  Was it too big, cause it looked good in the picture.  



			
				MellieluvsDisney said:
			
		

> I am down 1.8 pounds this week for a total of 14 pounds.
> 
> I didn't weigh myself 2 weeks ago as I was on vacation, and when I got back, I got back on plan and I registered a gain of 1.2 pounds last week.
> 
> And now, almost 2 pounds gone! I hope to reach the 15 pounds mark next week!
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their losses.



Woot woot, way to go.


----------



## luvmygrljb

sjms71 said:
			
		

> That sounds like fun!   My daughter's high school band is going in April.   It's only for 4 days and they are marching in one if the parades.   My DH is complaining cause he doesn't want to drive for a 4 day trip.   All I have to say is I'm going I don't care if it's 4 days!   hope you win a trip .
> 
> Wasn't that you wearing that shirt?  Was it too big, cause it looked good in the picture.
> 
> Woot woot, way to go.



I'm a 2x right now...that was an xl... The shirt was actually tight around my stomach and the pockets were popping out...besides...I want to wear that shirt permanently...so I bought a large! Gives me incentive! But thanks for the compliment!


----------



## sjms71

luvmygrljb said:
			
		

> I'm a 2x right now...that was an xl... The shirt was actually tight around my stomach and the pockets were popping out...besides...I want to wear that shirt permanently...so I bought a large! Gives me incentive! But thanks for the compliment!



Keep up the good work you'll be wearing it before you know it


----------



## keahgirl8

luvmygrljb said:
			
		

> I'm a 2x right now...that was an xl... The shirt was actually tight around my stomach and the pockets were popping out...besides...I want to wear that shirt permanently...so I bought a large! Gives me incentive! But thanks for the compliment!



You can do it, girl!  I just got into a large and I was a 2X/3X in February.  You are looking good!  Don't give up!


----------



## Feckless

keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> You can do it, girl!  I just got into a large and I was a 2X/3X in February.  You are looking good!  Don't give up!



Wow! That's awesome!

Scale is showing 2 more lbs down. Weigh in is Monday.  Gotta stop weighing every day!  LOL. Going out of town for the weekend so who knows what'll happen when I get back...


----------



## NC State

I'm at a point where I'm questioning myself.  At weigh in I had gained 2.6 this week and I wasn't on vacation.  I'm really surprised at this one.  My leader told me to cut back on my bread and bananas.  I'm going to give it a try...I was so hoping that I had made my 45 lbs mark but I now need to lose 3 lbs to do that.

-Stephanie


----------



## sjms71

NC State said:
			
		

> I'm at a point where I'm questioning myself.  At weigh in I had gained 2.6 this week and I wasn't on vacation.  I'm really surprised at this one.  My leader told me to cut back on my bread and bananas.  I'm going to give it a try...I was so hoping that I had made my 45 lbs mark but I now need to lose 3 lbs to do that.
> 
> -Stephanie



Don't question yourself you are doing great.  Sometimes our bodies adjust to our routine and we have to tweak it.   Although I track all my points with WW I also use  my fitness pal website.   They have an app if you have a smart phone.   I don't really concentrate on the calories but I like to see the break down of my carbs, fat, sodium, protein and fiber and this gives it.  Sometimes knowing this helps you to adjust your food intake.   Good luck Steph!


----------



## Aburns8

NC State said:


> I'm at a point where I'm questioning myself.  At weigh in I had gained 2.6 this week and I wasn't on vacation.  I'm really surprised at this one.  My leader told me to cut back on my bread and bananas.  I'm going to give it a try...I was so hoping that I had made my 45 lbs mark but I now need to lose 3 lbs to do that.
> 
> -Stephanie



Hang in there and try out what the leader says. I know that can be frustrating!


----------



## luvmygrljb

keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> You can do it, girl!  I just got into a large and I was a 2X/3X in February.  You are looking good!  Don't give up!



Wow! You go keahgirl!


----------



## keahgirl8

Thanks everyone!  I actually went to Disneyland and was able to pick out whatever shirt I wanted.  It was a dream come true.


----------



## Krissalee

I was down .8 yesterday.  I was so hoping for an even 1 pound, then I would have hit my 10%.  
I guess I have to look forward to next week, and hope that I do better than just the .2 needed to reach my first goal.


----------



## lovesmurfs

I'm in meetings all this week -- I've been able to do all right for the buffet lunches, but it's not easy, particularly when everything comes with sauce, etc.  Bad salad selections -- lettuce wedges with a cherry tomato.  WI's tomorrow morning before another day of meetings, so we'll see how I've done.


----------



## sjms71

Krissalee said:
			
		

> I was down .8 yesterday.  I was so hoping for an even 1 pound, then I would have hit my 10%.
> I guess I have to look forward to next week, and hope that I do better than just the .2 needed to reach my first goal.



I feel your pain, I think at every goal I was always .2 away from hitting it.   You will get it and beyond next week.  



			
				lovesmurfs said:
			
		

> I'm in meetings all this week -- I've been able to do all right for the buffet lunches, but it's not easy, particularly when everything comes with sauce, etc.  Bad salad selections -- lettuce wedges with a cherry tomato.  WI's tomorrow morning before another day of meetings, so we'll see how I've done.



Good luck at your weigh in today.


----------



## Aburns8

Today was weigh in. Lost another 1.6 pounds. Down to 19.4. I guess that I will be reaching my goal of 30 pounds by the end of the year. So I decided to make it 40 pounds by the end of the year! I am thinking of buying a treadmill since I can't go to the gym to use theirs. I will have to cancel the gym membership, but we don't use it since I am home at nights with the baby.


----------



## StayCool

Aburns8 said:


> Today was weigh in. Lost another 1.6 pounds. Down to 19.4. I guess that I will be reaching my goal of 30 pounds by the end of the year. So I decided to make it 40 pounds by the end of the year! I am thinking of buying a treadmill since I can't go to the gym to use theirs. I will have to cancel the gym membership, but we don't use it since I am home at nights with the baby.



Great job!  We are going to put a treadmill in our living room temporarily until we get the basement cleaned out. 

I've been slacking the last 4-5 days. I completely stopped tracking.  My son's birthday was this week so we had pizza and of course dessert! Then the leftover dessert... you can see where that is going. So I haven't been as "bad" as I was before but I don't know that I will see much of a loss on Tuesday... hopefully not a gain. If I do, well I earned it. lol

I've been doing schoolwork all morning and I think it's time I get off my butt and try one of my new workout videos. I will check back later and let you all know how badly I hurt myself!


----------



## Aburns8

StayCool said:


> Great job!  We are going to put a treadmill in our living room temporarily until we get the basement cleaned out.
> 
> I've been slacking the last 4-5 days. I completely stopped tracking.  My son's birthday was this week so we had pizza and of course dessert! Then the leftover dessert... you can see where that is going. So I haven't been as "bad" as I was before but I don't know that I will see much of a loss on Tuesday... hopefully not a gain. If I do, well I earned it. lol
> 
> I've been doing schoolwork all morning and I think it's time I get off my butt and try one of my new workout videos. I will check back later and let you all know how badly I hurt myself!



Thanks! I have been trying to track even when I have been bad. Let us know which videos you used and if you liked them.


----------



## StayCool

Ok. Well thank God it was only a 20 minute DVD. I was dying by the end and the only thing that kept me going was Jillian saying only a couple more minutes! I hope I can keep this up every day. This was the first time I worked out in um, years. How do I figure out activity points for something like this?

On a much more positive note, my husband found a home gym on craigslist for $60 that sells for $500! So we are going to go pick that up tonight!


----------



## StayCool

Aburns8 said:


> Thanks! I have been trying to track even when I have been bad. Let us know which videos you used and if you liked them.



I used Jillian's 30 day Shred today. I liked it. There were modifications I could do to pretty much every move to make it easier if I needed to and by the end I needed to! But the dvd is only 20 minutes long so I didn't give up. If it had been longer I might have. It is easy to do the moves and she helps guide you through them so you don't hurt yourself. I could see where this could get boring but as you progress there are 2 more workouts that increase in difficulty. 

I also bought her yoga dvd and 6 pack abs (I think). I think I'm just going to stick with this one for now though. Those 2 are longer, 30 min and 55 min I think.


----------



## lovesmurfs

Yay!  Down 3.6, for a total of 12.0 so far.  I know it's mostly water and the getting adjusted to returning to the program, but it's encouraging! 

Congrats to everyone, and best wishes for an on-plan weekend!


----------



## bumbershoot

I hit 40.6 lost today!  Pretty exciting!


----------



## Krissalee

bumbershoot said:
			
		

> I hit 40.6 lost today!  Pretty exciting!



Congrats!  Great accomplishment!


----------



## luvmygrljb

bumbershoot said:
			
		

> I hit 40.6 lost today!  Pretty exciting!



Congrats!

I had a semi non scale victory yesterday...on Saturdays I work at my girlfriends cupcake store...well, I managed to not eat everything in sight( for once) had one mini cupcake and tracked it...first Saturday in a long time I've managed to stay within my points! Woot woot!


----------



## pwdebbie

We had steamed crabs yesterday, which I know will make me retain fluids.  But this morning my weight was the same as yesterday, so that's encouraging!  Dgd's birthday party is today so we are having a light lunch (one leftover crab each plus watermelon), so I can have pizza at the party.

Congrats to all on the good weight loss reports.


----------



## DisneyMom76

Been away for a few weeks with the boys camps, and prepping for back to school. 

WI today and I was down an additional 3.2 lbs, losing all 6 lbs I gained on my three and a half week vacation in FL in July!! Was very excited for that! Just 3.7lbs more to hit the 10% target (unfortunately again), then 18.3lbs to goal! 

I've found a cute motivator that I have right in my kitchen of a just 2 small jars - one filled with glass beads. The one with glass beads has on it "Pounds to Lose" the other "Pounds Lost". Every time I lose a pound I move a bead to the "lost" jar. I really enjoy seeing the beads collecting in that jar, especially when I want to grab a night time snack. After cleaning up after dinner, I put the jars front and center on my counter so I have to see it to get to the fridge. 

Hope everyone has been having great weeks.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

DisneyMom76 said:


> I've found a cute motivator that I have right in my kitchen of a just 2 small jars - one filled with glass beads. The one with glass beads has on it "Pounds to Lose" the other "Pounds Lost". Every time I lose a pound I move a bead to the "lost" jar. I really enjoy seeing the beads collecting in that jar, especially when I want to grab a night time snack. After cleaning up after dinner, I put the jars front and center on my counter so I have to see it to get to the fridge.
> 
> Hope everyone has been having great weeks.



Great idea !


----------



## keahgirl8

Congrats on your weight loss everyone!  If you didn't have a loss, don't give up!  It'll come back down!

I went pants shopping today.  I am down another size, which makes three total!  I actually tried on skinny jeans in Old Navy and they fit!  It has been a long time since shopping for jeans was not a traumatic experience!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

DisneyMom76 said:


> Been away for a few weeks with the boys camps, and prepping for back to school.
> 
> WI today and I was down an additional 3.2 lbs, losing all 6 lbs I gained on my three and a half week vacation in FL in July!! Was very excited for that! Just 3.7lbs more to hit the 10% target (unfortunately again), then 18.3lbs to goal!
> 
> I've found a cute motivator that I have right in my kitchen of a just 2 small jars - one filled with glass beads. The one with glass beads has on it "Pounds to Lose" the other "Pounds Lost". Every time I lose a pound I move a bead to the "lost" jar. I really enjoy seeing the beads collecting in that jar, especially when I want to grab a night time snack. After cleaning up after dinner, I put the jars front and center on my counter so I have to see it to get to the fridge.
> 
> Hope everyone has been having great weeks.


I love this idea I lost 2lbs this week (my first -this time around anyway!) and havve decided to put £2 cash in a jar for every lb I lose so that hopefully I will have the funds for a new wardrobe when I reach goal (or mini-goal along they way) 


keahgirl8 said:


> Congrats on your weight loss everyone!  If you didn't have a loss, don't give up!  It'll come back down!
> 
> I went pants shopping today.  I am down another size, which makes three total!  I actually tried on skinny jeans in Old Navy and they fit!  *It has been a long time since shopping for jeans was not a traumatic experience!*



This made me smile I'm determined not to shop for clothes until I'm down a size. Which is my excuse for looking rather faded and worn out at the minute


----------



## StayCool

My legs are still sore from the workout video the other day. I have to work tonight so I am going to hold off doing it again just yet. I'm already stiff and walking slowly. No need to make that worse! Tomorrow is weigh in and I will see how much damage I did with the peanut butter pie from my son's birthday!


----------



## keahgirl8

It's weigh-in day!  I am down 3.4 pounds, 67.8 total!  This is less than 50 pounds from my goal!


----------



## lovesmurfs

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day!  I am down 3.4 pounds, 67.8 total!  This is less than 50 pounds from my goal!



Congratulations!!


----------



## christinascreative

Weighed in on Saturday and officially hit 25.2 lbs. Got my 25 lb charm and the 16 wk Stay & Succeed. Just 37 lbs more to go


----------



## christinascreative

luvmygrljb said:


> My mom grew up in Bergen County, but I may have you beat with the most North, I grew up in Sussex County .   My husband and I settled in Hunterdon Co. for many years before his job moved us to North Carolina.  Miss jersey though.



I didn't think about sussex...lol I'm literally 10 minutes from the NY state border.  We were thinking about moving to North Carolina for my hubby's job, but it fell through.  (  Ah well.[/QUOTE]

I'm in Sussex


----------



## pwdebbie

DisneyMom76 said:


> Been away for a few weeks with the boys camps, and prepping for back to school.
> 
> WI today and I was down an additional 3.2 lbs, losing all 6 lbs I gained on my three and a half week vacation in FL in July!! Was very excited for that! Just 3.7lbs more to hit the 10% target (unfortunately again), then 18.3lbs to goal!
> 
> I've found a cute motivator that I have right in my kitchen of a just 2 small jars - one filled with glass beads. The one with glass beads has on it "Pounds to Lose" the other "Pounds Lost". Every time I lose a pound I move a bead to the "lost" jar. I really enjoy seeing the beads collecting in that jar, especially when I want to grab a night time snack. After cleaning up after dinner, I put the jars front and center on my counter so I have to see it to get to the fridge.
> 
> Hope everyone has been having great weeks.



 for the jar idea!  Love it.  I saw pictures of me taken at the birthday party yesterday.  Oh my, not flattering at all.  After losing 46 lbs it is so obvious that I have a long way to go.  I didn't realize how much I still look like "before" and not what I think I look like, if that makes sense.


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day!  I am down 3.4 pounds, 67.8 total!  This is less than 50 pounds from my goal!



You inspire me!  Thanks for always posting your updates. 

How did you decide your goal?  No one at WW talked to me about goals, just showed me a chart and said that I need to get down to the range on the chart.  In my head, I'm shooting for the highest number on the chart for my goal, since that's pretty much what I was in high school.  But I'm wondering if there is something more official I should know about.


----------



## pwdebbie

christinascreative said:


> I didn't think about sussex...lol I'm literally 10 minutes from the NY state border.  We were thinking about moving to North Carolina for my hubby's job, but it fell through.  (  Ah well.



Where is that in relation to West Milford?  I have family there.


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> You inspire me!  Thanks for always posting your updates.
> 
> How did you decide your goal?  No one at WW talked to me about goals, just showed me a chart and said that I need to get down to the range on the chart.  In my head, I'm shooting for the highest number on the chart for my goal, since that's pretty much what I was in high school.  But I'm wondering if there is something more official I should know about.



You're welcome!  I try to be totally transparent with my progress, because I know it helps me to read about what other people are doing.

I did the same thing you did to pick my goal.  I looked at a chart and picked the highest number for my height.  I figure if I get there and want to lose more, I can.


----------



## sjms71

christinascreative said:
			
		

> I didn't think about sussex...lol I'm literally 10 minutes from the NY state border.  We were thinking about moving to North Carolina for my hubby's job, but it fell through.  (  Ah well.



I'm in Sussex [/QUOTE]

Ooooh, where?


----------



## sjms71

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> I'm in Sussex



Where is that in relation to West Milford?  I have family there.[/QUOTE]

West Milford is east of Sussex Co.   I grew up in the Newton, Andover area.  Went to Newton High School.


----------



## sjms71

keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> It's weigh-in day!  I am down 3.4 pounds, 67.8 total!  This is less than 50 pounds from my goal!



Holy Cow  67.8 is awesome and still losing big numbers every week this far in..... Bravo!


----------



## luvmygrljb

Weigh in today for me was not what I expected.  I stayed the same...worked out this week and tracked, so I'm blaming on that time of the month.  Here's to next week being better!


----------



## sjms71

luvmygrljb said:
			
		

> Weigh in today for me was not what I expected.  I stayed the same...worked out this week and tracked, so I'm blaming on that time of the month.  Here's to next week being better!



Sometimes that happens especially with TOM.  keep doin what your doin and I'm sure next week you will see a loss.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Feckless

Another 2.4 lbs this week! I'm really happy with that since we were out of town, ate out a lot, and I wasn't tracking.  I did make good choices, like the baked salmon and whole sweet potato at the truck stop where everyone was having burgers!  It was shockingly good! LOL. 11.9 lbs total in 5 weeks. Yay!  I signed up for a learn to run program starting September 4th and although I wanted to wait to be down 20 lbs, it's the only one offered. I'm going to try for 15 by then!

Feeling so much better already.


----------



## wvjules

I haven't weighed in since August 2.  I've been on vacation since then.  My first weigh in after returning will be Thursday.  My goal was to not gain more than 2#.  So far my home scale says I've gained more than that but not much more.  I'll take the number, know I've "earned" it and move on.  It's nice to be back on a routine though.  I also haven't seen a salad in over 2 weeks.  Tonight is chicken buritos for dinner but tomorrow night I'm have a big salad!


----------



## christinascreative

sjms71 said:


> I'm in Sussex



Ooooh, where?[/QUOTE]

Byram


----------



## kathie859

wvjules said:


> I haven't weighed in since August 2.  I've been on vacation since then.  My first weigh in after returning will be Thursday.  My goal was to not gain more than 2#.  So far my home scale says I've gained more than that but not much more.  I'll take the number, know I've "earned" it and move on.  It's nice to be back on a routine though.  I also haven't seen a salad in over 2 weeks.  Tonight is chicken buritos for dinner but tomorrow night I'm have a big salad!



Vacations are rough!!!!  I finally came home this past weekend and weighed in yesterday.  .2 gained after a two week tour of Scotland!  I'm pleased since I ate some pretty good meals, ate dessert every night and had a roll at dinner.  Oh, and a few sweet rolls over the course of the two weeks.  Of course, I was walking my butt off so there's a testament to exercise!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Feckless said:


> Another 2.4 lbs this week! I'm really happy with that since we were out of town, ate out a lot, and I wasn't tracking.  I did make good choices, like the baked salmon and whole sweet potato at the truck stop where everyone was having burgers!  It was shockingly good! LOL. 11.9 lbs total in 5 weeks. Yay!  I signed up for a learn to run program starting September 4th and although I wanted to wait to be down 20 lbs, it's the only one offered. I'm going to try for 15 by then!
> 
> Feeling so much better already.



That's an amazing weight-loss in such a short period of time! Well done I'd love to hear about the running program-I am going to start the Jeff Galloway training program (from run disney site) next tuesday so fingers crossed I survive to tell the tale


----------



## DisneyMom76

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day!  I am down 3.4 pounds, 67.8 total!  This is less than 50 pounds from my goal!



Way to go keahgirl8!


----------



## DisneyMom76

christinascreative said:


> Weighed in on Saturday and officially hit 25.2 lbs. Got my 25 lb charm and the 16 wk Stay & Succeed. Just 37 lbs more to go



 Congratulations on your achievement!


----------



## DisneyMom76

pwdebbie said:


> for the jar idea!  Love it.  I saw pictures of me taken at the birthday party yesterday.  Oh my, not flattering at all.  After losing 46 lbs it is so obvious that I have a long way to go.  I didn't realize how much I still look like "before" and not what I think I look like, if that makes sense.



Just keep at it pwdebbie! You've made this commitment to change and you have already lost 46 lbs. That is not easy to do. You may still have a long way, but each day brings us all closer to our ultimate goals. Don't let a few pictures get you down. I was recently reviewing videos of our past trips to the World and saw a video of me pre-WW in 2009, and one of me while in WW for 8 months in 2011. There was a distance even in the way I carried myself - In 2009 I didn't look like I had an confidence on the Dumbo ride with my youngest,. 2011 I had a smile on my face as my husband captured the flight. And by then I had only lost about 20 lbs. Looking at them the other day just makes me want to work a little more each day so I can really stun myself with the 2013 cruise video


----------



## DisneyMom76

luvmygrljb said:


> Weigh in today for me was not what I expected.  I stayed the same...worked out this week and tracked, so I'm blaming on that time of the month.  Here's to next week being better!



I hate those WI! But you were doing everything right and continued to track so kudos!


----------



## DisneyMom76

Feckless said:


> Another 2.4 lbs this week! I'm really happy with that since we were out of town, ate out a lot, and I wasn't tracking.  I did make good choices, like the baked salmon and whole sweet potato at the truck stop where everyone was having burgers!  It was shockingly good! LOL. 11.9 lbs total in 5 weeks. Yay!  I signed up for a learn to run program starting September 4th and although I wanted to wait to be down 20 lbs, it's the only one offered. I'm going to try for 15 by then!
> 
> Feeling so much better already.



Congrats on the loss!  Good luck on the run program.


----------



## DisneyMom76

wvjules said:


> I haven't weighed in since August 2.  I've been on vacation since then.  My first weigh in after returning will be Thursday.  My goal was to not gain more than 2#.  So far my home scale says I've gained more than that but not much more.  I'll take the number, know I've "earned" it and move on.  It's nice to be back on a routine though.  I also haven't seen a salad in over 2 weeks.  Tonight is chicken buritos for dinner but tomorrow night I'm have a big salad!



Good for you for "owning" up to your gain during vacation. I feel that it helps with getting back on schedule. I had a gain after my long vacation including a first cruise, and weeks in FL, came home and was determined to lose those pounds and get back on track to losing to the rest to my ultimate goal.


----------



## StayCool

WI today. I was down .2 but considering that I ate a lot of peanut butter pit and ice cream at the beginning of the week I will take it. Here's to tracking ALL week this week!


----------



## sherry7

Hello everyone, I'm new to this thread.  I'm planning on joining WW on Saturday morning.  I'd like to lose 30-35 lbs.  My location offers a couple of different plans - either you can do meetings only, or you can pay extra and do meetings plus get the online access.

Is it worth the extra money for the online access?  I have a smart phone (Android platform), so are there any free WW apps that would be similar to the online access?  Thanks for your advice.


----------



## lovesmurfs

sherry7 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to this thread.  I'm planning on joining WW on Saturday morning.  I'd like to lose 30-35 lbs.  My location offers a couple of different plans - either you can do meetings only, or you can pay extra and do meetings plus get the online access.
> 
> Is it worth the extra money for the online access?  I have a smart phone (Android platform), so are there any free WW apps that would be similar to the online access?  Thanks for your advice.



Welcome!  I'm new, too (on my third week).  I'm not sure about your area, but in mine the monthly pass is the best value -- you get meetings AND eTools, and I think it's about $42 per month.  Be sure to stay afterwards for the first three weeks and learn about the program.

I need the eTools to calculate and monitor my points -- it also automatically syncs with my WW meeting for weigh-in.  I'm really bad at writing down what I eat, but online I keep up much better (and it's more accurate for me).  

Again, welcome, and best wishes!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

sherry7 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to this thread.  I'm planning on joining WW on Saturday morning.  I'd like to lose 30-35 lbs.  My location offers a couple of different plans - either you can do meetings only, or you can pay extra and do meetings plus get the online access.
> 
> Is it worth the extra money for the online access?  I have a smart phone (Android platform), so are there any free WW apps that would be similar to the online access?  Thanks for your advice.



Hiya I'm new too. I'm joining WW on 3rd sept (kids will be back to school) and plan on buying the monthly pass to save a little (6 for the price of 5). I too need to lose 30-35 lbs. So far I've lost 2 lbs doing what I remember from the last time I was at ww.


----------



## Feckless

I only do online, no meetings (this time). I found it great. The iPad app is awesome, but can speak of the Android one. The BB one sucks (shocker! LOL) - all it is is a points calculator.


----------



## pwdebbie

WI last night -- down 1.4 for a total of 47.6.  I'm happy with that -- 50 is about two weeks away.  Dd hit 50 last night and I joined two weeks after her.  We've been losing at the same rate, she's just two weeks ahead of me.  (No, she doesn't live here.  She is a mom with four kids, 4-4-5-7, who keep her pretty busy.)

Sherry, I go to the meetings, $42.95 a month until I reach Lifetime -- I am determined to not quit until I reach Lifetime.  I love the e-tools.  I would never track if I had to write everything down.  I don't have a smart phone, so I don't know anything about the apps.  My other daughter (if you use the forums, she is Chris in PA) is doing it online (she says it is $30 less a month?) but looks to support from her sister and I as well as another friend (our "like a daughter" who used to live in our home).   Chris did Medifast for the first five months of the year, then after their vacation in June she joined WW.  She realized that she had literally been starving herself on Medifast and it took her a few weeks to figure out how to eat all her points (at first she was only eating 15 - 20 points a day and feeling like she had over-eaten), but now that she has adjusted, she's lost about ten pounds.  And her friend, our like-a-daughter, is doing WW gluten free and not only has lost weight but feels so much better internally than before.  Different ways work for different people.  Online only would not work for me.


----------



## luvmygrljb




----------



## luvmygrljb

Originally Posted by sherry7  
Hello everyone, I'm new to this thread. I'm planning on joining WW on Saturday morning. I'd like to lose 30-35 lbs. My location offers a couple of different plans - either you can do meetings only, or you can pay extra and do meetings plus get the online access.

Is it worth the extra money for the online access? I have a smart phone (Android platform), so are there any free WW apps that would be similar to the online access? Thanks for your advice. 

I love the e-tools and never track on paper.  I recommend going with the monthly with the e-tools!!!  Good luck!!!!


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Hi! My name is Rebekah and I joined WW again (this is like my 5th time) yesterday. I was super successful and lost about 55 lbs when I got married and then you know how it goes! I've tried doing it on line but it wasn't cutting it for me. I need the WI at the meetings. According to my height I should weight at most 146 and I'm 204. Lots of work for me to do! Will I have to reach the 146 to make lifetime? I really want to make it to life time but $49 a month is a tough pill to swallow!

I have started to walk and my goal is to walk or sort of run a 1/2 marathon at Disney. Looking forward to chatting with everyone!


----------



## wvjules

kathie859 said:


> Vacations are rough!!!!  I finally came home this past weekend and weighed in yesterday.  .2 gained after a two week tour of Scotland!  I'm pleased since I ate some pretty good meals, ate dessert every night and had a roll at dinner.  Oh, and a few sweet rolls over the course of the two weeks.  Of course, I was walking my butt off so there's a testament to exercise!



I was in Scotland for a few days.    We did a lot of walking too but I think I didn't walk enough to outdo the food. lol  I will find out tomorrow.  

Did you go to the Tattoo in Edinburgh?  


Everyone is doing so well!


----------



## Bewitch324

luvmygrljb said:


> Originally Posted by sherry7
> Hello everyone, I'm new to this thread. I'm planning on joining WW on Saturday morning. I'd like to lose 30-35 lbs. My location offers a couple of different plans - either you can do meetings only, or you can pay extra and do meetings plus get the online access.
> 
> Is it worth the extra money for the online access? I have a smart phone (Android platform), so are there any free WW apps that would be similar to the online access? Thanks for your advice.
> 
> I love the e-tools and never track on paper.  I recommend going with the monthly with the e-tools!!!  Good luck!!!!



Hi There.  I have been on Weight Watchers since late May.  Down 23 lbs so far with another 75 or so to go.  I do the monthly plan with the free etools and I highly recommend it.  I track everything using etools and I switch between my pc, my iphone, my ipod, etc. as needed.   I found with i got lazy sometimes with writing everything down, but I am religious about recording it on line.  I guess it's whatever works for you, but I like the online feedback.  

I also love seeing the weight loss tracker; it automatically updates after WW records the weight for the week and then you can see a graph or table of your progress.   

I'm a BIG believer in the meetings.  You just can't beat the tips and information you get from your fellow weight watchers.  I've done WW in the past and each time I've NOT been successful it was because either a) I did it all online without going to meetings or b) I quit going to meetings.  

Good luck!!

Brooke


----------



## Bewitch324

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day!  I am down 3.4 pounds, 67.8 total!  This is less than 50 pounds from my goal!



You are doing SO awesome!!  You have been working so hard, I hope you are super proud of yourself!!!!  Seriously, your inspiration was a big factor in my starting WW in May...down 23 so far...with about 75 more to go...

I've been struggling a bit the last 7 days or so.  We committed last week to walking the marathon in January and I am SO excited, but I suspect there must be some big fear or anxiety or something because I've been really struggling with the old junk food cravings and have unfortuantely caved more in the last week than I have since I started the program in May!!!  

Weight was up .8 on Sunday, but I'm hoping to get get back on track before next WI...I'm so close to that darn 25 lbs, I think I may be sabotaging myself or something.  I got this big scary blood blister on my foot last week (new shoes) which got much worse when I kept walking, so I am taking a couple of days off from walking which is stressing me out too...  Plus I had to lay off a couple of employees this week which broke my heart and finanically things are really tough so I'm worried I might have to lose a few more...so much STRESS!!!  

Sorry for the whining.  Anyways, going to go place a peapod order--I do much better when I have good choices easily accessible.  We eat most meals at the office because we work such long hours and it's so hard to convince myself to take the 30-60 minutes to actually make something healthier instead of running out and grabbing something quick....but I feel SO much better when I do the healthier thing....

Just because I screwed up over the last week doesn't mean I can't start over today and get back on track.  

Thank you to everyone who posts...I've been reading and being inspired by all of you for several months!!

Brooke


----------



## NC State

I lost 1 lb this week.  I'm 2.4 lbs away from my pre-vacation weight (44.8 lbs total lost).  I was so hoping that I was over that this week.  (My birthday next Wednesday I was hoping to be at the 45 lbs mark.)

My knee is score so I haven't run since Thursday and only walked a few times this week, plus a family reunion was Saturday.  I have come a long way and I'm not giving up!  I'm going to jump over this and keep moving!!

-Stephanie


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

It's weigh-in day! Down 1.2 pounds for a total of 15.2 pounds! 

Congrats to everyone on their losses.


----------



## Mermaid02

Hi everyone! I've been MIA for a while but finally feel like I've got it together- attending meetings and joined the gym!   I was playing with the same 5 pounds FOREVER and week before last (week one of the gym) I lost 3.2 and THIS week (week 2 of the gym) I lost 6 pounds.  I'm working really hard... I don't expect those kinds of losses every week, but it sure is a nice jump start!!!


----------



## StayCool

I went to work last night and one of the women I hadn't seen in a while did a double take and said "You've lost weight.!" it was so nice to know that others notice. I'm only down about 16 pounds so I'm a little surprised its noticeable at all. It was such a great feeling!


----------



## Aburns8

StayCool said:


> I went to work last night and one of the women I hadn't seen in a while did a double take and said "You've lost weight.!" it was so nice to know that others notice. I'm only down about 16 pounds so I'm a little surprised its noticeable at all. It was such a great feeling!



That is the best feeling in the world!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

luvmygrljb said:


>


----------



## WDWRids

Hi, Everyone!!!  WOW - what a fantastic group!!!

I'm starting back at WW this week.  Started and stopped once before doing the online tools only.  Don't think I had the determination it took plus the online boards just were not that supportive.  Leave it to the great (No OUTSTANDING) Disers to have such a support thread!!  Looking forward to this journey with all of you.

My starting weight is 192.  My "weigh in" is on Fridays and looks like I'll have a 2 pound loss but I'll let you know tomorrow am.  My goal is to get back to 140 - this was the weight I was before DH and I started dating 20 years ago!!! lol

Our next disney trip will be in March 2013 for a work meeting and a few days of vacation.  Then back, hopefully, in Dec for Christmas.  I really want to look great for the March trip - no more pics I feel embarassed by. 

Everyone have a great day!!


----------



## pwdebbie

NC State said:


> I lost 1 lb this week.  I'm 2.4 lbs away from my pre-vacation weight (44.8 lbs total lost).  I was so hoping that I was over that this week.  (My birthday next Wednesday I was hoping to be at the 45 lbs mark.)
> 
> My knee is score so I haven't run since Thursday and only walked a few times this week, plus a family reunion was Saturday.  I have come a long way and I'm not giving up!  I'm going to jump over this and keep moving!!
> 
> -Stephanie



Yep, no giving up.


----------



## abish19

I am so inspired when I read this thread!  Thanks for your posts everybody!

WI earlier this week was a little disappointing - I maintained exactly the same weight as last week.  I was a little disappointed, but I decided to figure out why I didn't lose instead of feel sorry for myself.  . I think some of it had to do with TOM; I was lazy about tracking every single thing; and I didn't exercise every day, which I think will be necessary for me (even for 20 minutes or so).  I also need to drink more water and turn to veggies and fruit when I feel hungry, before other choices.

It's helpful to see what works for all of you.  

I'm excited to have school start, because it will mean more routine and some time during the day when I can exercise while my two older kids are at school.


----------



## kathie859

WDWRids said:


> Hi, Everyone!!!  WOW - what a fantastic group!!!
> 
> I'm starting back at WW this week.  Started and stopped once before doing the online tools only.  Don't think I had the determination it took plus the online boards just were not that supportive.  Leave it to the great (No OUTSTANDING) Disers to have such a support thread!!  Looking forward to this journey with all of you.
> 
> My starting weight is 192.  My "weigh in" is on Fridays and looks like I'll have a 2 pound loss but I'll let you know tomorrow am.  My goal is to get back to 140 - this was the weight I was before DH and I started dating 20 years ago!!! lol
> 
> Our next disney trip will be in March 2013 for a work meeting and a few days of vacation.  Then back, hopefully, in Dec for Christmas.  I really want to look great for the March trip - no more pics I feel embarassed by.
> 
> Everyone have a great day!!



Good for you for making the decision!  You and I are within 10 lbs of our starting weight and goal.  I'm 6 weeks in and have lost 10.6 lbs.  I am coming off a vacation (gained only .2 lb.) and am having a little trouble getting back in the saddle--BUT today is the day.  I've planned my meals and am determined to get back on track.  My weigh in is next Monday so I have a few days to get myself psyched up.  Good luck!


----------



## pwdebbie

WDWRids said:


> Hi, Everyone!!!  WOW - what a fantastic group!!!
> 
> I'm starting back at WW this week.  Started and stopped once before doing the online tools only.  Don't think I had the determination it took plus the online boards just were not that supportive.  Leave it to the great (No OUTSTANDING) Disers to have such a support thread!!  Looking forward to this journey with all of you.
> 
> My starting weight is 192.  My "weigh in" is on Fridays and looks like I'll have a 2 pound loss but I'll let you know tomorrow am.  My goal is to get back to 140 - this was the weight I was before DH and I started dating 20 years ago!!! lol
> 
> Our next disney trip will be in March 2013 for a work meeting and a few days of vacation.  Then back, hopefully, in Dec for Christmas.  I really want to look great for the March trip - no more pics I feel embarassed by.
> 
> Everyone have a great day!!



I know what you mean about the pics.  I keep thinking how much better I'll look in our pics next April.  

I have desperately searched for a full body pic of myself for the contest that WW is running and the only one I can find was taken at Disney.  Thing is, you can't have anything in the pic that identifies a brand, so I have to get the castle out of the background.     I wish I knew how.  I've tried a few online editing tools and it isn't going well.    Like my dd said, "We spent so many years hiding from the camera, always having a kid or something else in front of us, that we don't have any full body 'before' photos."  (Her "after" photo is gorgeous though.)


----------



## abish19

WDWRids -  I also started at exactly 192, and have lost about 5 lbs in 3 weeks.  But other than my 5% goal, I haven't set a final goal.  I don't have a "before" image, as I've always been heavier than I would have liked.  But the lowest I remember being is 155, so I'm going with that.

Honestly, I'm scared to set a goal for anything less, because a) it doesn't seem possible, and b) I don't want to fail.


----------



## WDWRids

kathie859 said:


> Good for you for making the decision!  You and I are within 10 lbs of our starting weight and goal.  I'm 6 weeks in and have lost 10.6 lbs.  I am coming off a vacation (gained only .2 lb.) and am having a little trouble getting back in the saddle--BUT today is the day.  I've planned my meals and am determined to get back on track.  My weigh in is next Monday so I have a few days to get myself psyched up.  Good luck!



We can do this!!! Great job only gaining .2 lb while on vacation!! Impressive!!! I'll be behind ya in pounds lost but we can support one another!  Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## WDWRids

pwdebbie said:


> I know what you mean about the pics.  I keep thinking how much better I'll look in our pics next April.
> 
> I have desperately searched for a full body pic of myself for the contest that WW is running and the only one I can find was taken at Disney.  Thing is, you can't have anything in the pic that identifies a brand, so I have to get the castle out of the background.     I wish I knew how.  I've tried a few online editing tools and it isn't going well.    Like my dd said, "We spent so many years hiding from the camera, always having a kid or something else in front of us, that we don't have any full body 'before' photos."  (Her "after" photo is gorgeous though.)



So true - I have very, very few pics of me.  I'm usually the one taking as I hate to be in them!!! BUT NO MORE!!!  Can photobucket or flickr edit out the castle?  

Congrats to your DD!!!  How much to she drop?  Through WW?


----------



## WDWRids

abish19 said:


> WDWRids -  I also started at exactly 192, and have lost about 5 lbs in 3 weeks.  But other than my 5% goal, I haven't set a final goal.  I don't have a "before" image, as I've always been heavier than I would have liked.  But the lowest I remember being is 155, so I'm going with that.
> 
> Honestly, I'm scared to set a goal for anything less, because a) it doesn't seem possible, and b) I don't want to fail.



So agree!!! I'm going to try not to focus on the big goal but try to focus on one to two pounds each week and take it week by week.  5 lbs in 3 weeks is great - congrats to you!!!  Other than recording everything you eat - what has been the key change for you?


----------



## wvjules

So after 16 days in Britain and Ireland my post-vacation weigh-in was today. 

While gone I didn't pay any mind to what I ate.  All of our package inclusive dinners included alcoholic drinks, appetizer (didn't see ONE salad while I was there) and dessert.  Plus DBF and I got homemade ice cream just about everywhere we went, we ate McDonald's and BK for lunches and I couldn't pass a starbucks without getting a Mocha Light (weird because I can't remember the last time I had one at home).  

So I was basically expecting a 2 or 3lb gain at minmum.  I only had a 1.6lb gain.  I'll take it!    Hopefully by next week that will be gone and I'll be back to where I was before vacation.    I feel fortunate to have only gained that little amount considering all of the junk I ate. 

I tell ya though, it feels good to be back in a routine again!


----------



## pwdebbie

WDWRids said:


> So true - I have very, very few pics of me.  I'm usually the one taking as I hate to be in them!!! BUT NO MORE!!!  Can photobucket or flickr edit out the castle?
> 
> Congrats to your DD!!!  How much to she drop?  Through WW?



I'm using photobucket and my pic just looks so sloppy.  I keep tweaking it.

Dd1 (online) has lost 44.6 (but only 10 on WW; she started Medifast in Jan. and lost 40, then regained 5, then joined WW online in June)
Dd2 (attends meetings) has lost 50.4.
I've lost 47.6.

We are quickly approaching 150 cumulative pounds off!
(And dh has lost about 20 since I joined, partly because I cook differently and partly because he is trying to supportive.  But mostly because he is a man and can eat huge bowls of ice cream and potato chips and weigh less the next morning.)


----------



## pwdebbie

wvjules said:


> So after 16 days in Britain and Ireland my post-vacation weigh-in was today.
> 
> While gone I didn't pay any mind to what I ate.  All of our package inclusive dinners included alcoholic drinks, appetizer (didn't see ONE salad while I was there) and dessert.  Plus DBF and I got homemade ice cream just about everywhere we went, we ate McDonald's and BK for lunches and I couldn't pass a starbucks without getting a Mocha Light (weird because I can't remember the last time I had one at home).
> 
> So I was basically expecting a 2 or 3lb gain at minmum.  I only had a 1.6lb gain.  I'll take it!    Hopefully by next week that will be gone and I'll be back to where I was before vacation.    I feel fortunate to have only gained that little amount considering all of the junk I ate.
> 
> I tell ya though, it feels good to be back in a routine again!



You probably did a lot of walking and that helped to offset the extra food.  I bet you will have that 1.6 off by next week.  And yeah, you are right, getting back to the right food does feel good.  Just two days at the beach and I was really tired of the stuff I was eating.


----------



## Aburns8

wvjules said:


> So after 16 days in Britain and Ireland my post-vacation weigh-in was today.
> 
> While gone I didn't pay any mind to what I ate.  All of our package inclusive dinners included alcoholic drinks, appetizer (didn't see ONE salad while I was there) and dessert.  Plus DBF and I got homemade ice cream just about everywhere we went, we ate McDonald's and BK for lunches and I couldn't pass a starbucks without getting a Mocha Light (weird because I can't remember the last time I had one at home).
> 
> So I was basically expecting a 2 or 3lb gain at minmum.  I only had a 1.6lb gain.  I'll take it!    Hopefully by next week that will be gone and I'll be back to where I was before vacation.    I feel fortunate to have only gained that little amount considering all of the junk I ate.
> 
> I tell ya though, it feels good to be back in a routine again!




Awesome! I am hoping for not much of a gain when we go on our cruise in December. I am actually going to use the gym onboard. Well, I kinda have to since the 1/2 marathon is a month after the cruise.


----------



## Krissalee

Last week I was .2 away from my 10%.  Well at weigh in tonight, I was down 2.4, so I made my 10% loss!!!! 

I am so glad I joined WW.  I joined at the beginning of the summer after seeing one particular photo of myself dancing at an outdoor festival.  I should probably put on the same outfit and have DH take another picture so I can track the changes.  If I hadn't joined, I would most likely not have lost this weight, and would be in the same position I was in a few months ago.


----------



## Mermaid02

Krissalee said:


> Last week I was .2 away from my 10%.  Well at weigh in tonight, I was down 2.4, so I made my 10% loss!!!!
> 
> I am so glad I joined WW.  I joined at the beginning of the summer after seeing one particular photo of myself dancing at an outdoor festival.  I should probably put on the same outfit and have DH take another picture so I can track the changes.  If I hadn't joined, I would most likely not have lost this weight, and would be in the same position I was in a few months ago.





I am breaking my weight goals into 10% goals. After I get my first 10%.... I will then go for a 10% loss of that weight... and so on and so forth. Once I have lost 4 10%'s I will be at my goal weight. I'm sure others have done this... but I thought I was quite the genius for thinking of it.


----------



## keahgirl8

Bewitch324 said:
			
		

> You are doing SO awesome!!  You have been working so hard, I hope you are super proud of yourself!!!!  Seriously, your inspiration was a big factor in my starting WW in May...down 23 so far...with about 75 more to go...
> 
> I've been struggling a bit the last 7 days or so.  We committed last week to walking the marathon in January and I am SO excited, but I suspect there must be some big fear or anxiety or something because I've been really struggling with the old junk food cravings and have unfortuantely caved more in the last week than I have since I started the program in May!!!
> 
> Weight was up .8 on Sunday, but I'm hoping to get get back on track before next WI...I'm so close to that darn 25 lbs, I think I may be sabotaging myself or something.  I got this big scary blood blister on my foot last week (new shoes) which got much worse when I kept walking, so I am taking a couple of days off from walking which is stressing me out too...  Plus I had to lay off a couple of employees this week which broke my heart and finanically things are really tough so I'm worried I might have to lose a few more...so much STRESS!!!
> 
> Sorry for the whining.  Anyways, going to go place a peapod order--I do much better when I have good choices easily accessible.  We eat most meals at the office because we work such long hours and it's so hard to convince myself to take the 30-60 minutes to actually make something healthier instead of running out and grabbing something quick....but I feel SO much better when I do the healthier thing....
> 
> Just because I screwed up over the last week doesn't mean I can't start over today and get back on track.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who posts...I've been reading and being inspired by all of you for several months!!
> 
> Brooke



That's really sweet of you to say, Brooke.  It is really inspiring to me to know that I can encourage someone else.  Never be sorry for the venting!  Life can be stressful sometimes and that makes it harder to stay on plan.  Just keep working at it, and if you do go off a little, don't be discouraged.  Just get right back up and keep going!



			
				Krissalee said:
			
		

> Last week I was .2 away from my 10%.  Well at weigh in tonight, I was down 2.4, so I made my 10% loss!!!!
> 
> I am so glad I joined WW.  I joined at the beginning of the summer after seeing one particular photo of myself dancing at an outdoor festival.  I should probably put on the same outfit and have DH take another picture so I can track the changes.  If I hadn't joined, I would most likely not have lost this weight, and would be in the same position I was in a few months ago.



That is a good idea!  I actually did that myself and it was really cool to see how I had changed.

Congrats to everyone who had a loss!  If you didn't have a loss, just keep swimming!  Never, ever give up!  Thank you to everyone for the encouragement and support.


----------



## pwdebbie

Krissalee said:


> Last week I was .2 away from my 10%.  Well at weigh in tonight, I was down 2.4, so I made my 10% loss!!!!
> 
> I am so glad I joined WW.  I joined at the beginning of the summer after seeing one particular photo of myself dancing at an outdoor festival.  I should probably put on the same outfit and have DH take another picture so I can track the changes.  If I hadn't joined, I would most likely not have lost this weight, and would be in the same position I was in a few months ago.


----------



## pwdebbie

Mermaid02 said:


> I am breaking my weight goals into 10% goals. After I get my first 10%.... I will then go for a 10% loss of that weight... and so on and so forth. Once I have lost 4 10%'s I will be at my goal weight. I'm sure others have done this... but I thought I was quite the genius for thinking of it.



I can't be that complicated.   I just keep figuring 5% based on my original weight.  I was actually kind of disappointed when I found out that they don't celebrate percents after reaching the 10% when I reached 15% so my leader said we would celebrate any way.    20% is just around the corner.


----------



## StayCool

I just did my second day of the 30 day Shred this morning. I was so sore last time that I could barely sit. This time I toned it down a little bit so my quads *hopefully* won't kill me tomorrow. It's still a great workout and I'm looking forward to when I can do it every day.


----------



## WDWRids

Krissalee said:


> Last week I was .2 away from my 10%.  Well at weigh in tonight, I was down 2.4, so I made my 10% loss!!!!
> 
> I am so glad I joined WW.  I joined at the beginning of the summer after seeing one particular photo of myself dancing at an outdoor festival.  I should probably put on the same outfit and have DH take another picture so I can track the changes.  If I hadn't joined, I would most likely not have lost this weight, and would be in the same position I was in a few months ago.



YEAH!!! Congrats to you  That is go great!!  Need to remember to keep the shirt and shorts I had on when I felt the same way and do a new photo when I reach 10%!  Fabulous way to see the results!

BTW - weighed this am........AND I LOST 2 LBS!!!!!  Was so afraid I was going to not have a loss.  What a great way to start the Friday!


----------



## Aburns8

I am scared to weigh in tomorrow. My parents have been here all week. I have been eating a little worse than I am used to. Granted I think I did better than last time they were here. Hoping for at least a half pound loss.


----------



## lovesmurfs

Yippee!  Went to my meeting this morning!  Down 4.4 this week, and 16.4 so far -- hit and passed first 5%!

The meeting leader said something interesting -- he said that even with just 5%, people feel better and asked what I've been able to do that I wasn't.  I told him that my knees haven't been hurting so much, and that I was able to clean house all day on Thursday without thinking about it.

He said that instead of saying that my knees don't hurt as much, that what I've done made my knees not hurt as much -- it's not something external that has made the difference, but that it's a direct cause of the work I've been doing.  

Food for thought!


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

lovesmurfs said:
			
		

> Yippee!  Went to my meeting this morning!  Down 4.4 this week, and 16.4 so far -- hit and passed first 5%!
> 
> The meeting leader said something interesting -- he said that even with just 5%, people feel better and asked what I've been able to do that I wasn't.  I told him that my knees haven't been hurting so much, and that I was able to clean house all day on Thursday without thinking about it.
> 
> He said that instead of saying that my knees don't hurt as much, that what I've done made my knees not hurt as much -- it's not something external that has made the difference, but that it's a direct cause of the work I've been doing.
> 
> Food for thought!



Congrats!!

I like his thought about that! It really makes sense.

I remember my old leader used to say that if you were feeling like you haven't been able to see a change in yourself and you were down about it, try and find something that equals your loss, like two 5 lb bags of flour and pick them up and see how heavy they are and to realize you used to carry that around all day, every day.


----------



## Aburns8

1.8 pound gain in a week . I know I didn't eat that bad. Hopefully next week is better.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

shinysparklybubbles said:


> Hi! My name is Rebekah and I joined WW again (this is like my 5th time) yesterday. I was super successful and lost about 55 lbs when I got married and then you know how it goes! I've tried doing it on line but it wasn't cutting it for me. I need the WI at the meetings. According to my height I should weight at most 146 and I'm 204. Lots of work for me to do! Will I have to reach the 146 to make lifetime? I really want to make it to life time but $49 a month is a tough pill to swallow!
> 
> I have started to walk and my goal is to walk or sort of run a 1/2 marathon at Disney. Looking forward to chatting with everyone!



Hi Rebekah!  Welcome back to Weight Watchers.  You do have to reach your goal and maintain that weight (within an 2lb range) for 6 weeks in order to reach LifeTime.  Your goal does have to be within the healthy BMI range for your weight but you can set it at the very top with you said was 146.  The only way around this is to have your doctor write a note stating what he thinks an acceptable weight is for you.  But whatever that weight may be, yes, you still have to reach your goal and maintain for 6 weeks in order to acheive Life Time status.  After that, your meetings will be free if you can stay within the 2lb range.

I wish you success!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

luvmygrljb said:


>


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

pwdebbie said:


> I can't be that complicated.   I just keep figuring 5% based on my original weight.  I was actually kind of disappointed when I found out that they don't celebrate percents after reaching the 10% when I reached 15% so my leader said we would celebrate any way.    20% is just around the corner.



I know what you mean.  It would help some people stay motivated, I think.  Even so, they can't stop YOU from celebrating!


----------



## keahgirl8

CdnBuzzFan said:
			
		

> Hi Rebekah!  Welcome back to Weight Watchers.  You do have to reach your goal and maintain that weight (within an 2lb range) for 6 weeks in order to reach LifeTime.  Your goal does have to be within the healthy BMI range for your weight but you can set it at the very top with you said was 146.  The only way around this is to have your doctor write a note stating what he thinks an acceptable weight is for you.  But whatever that weight may be, yes, you still have to reach your goal and maintain for 6 weeks in order to acheive Life Time status.  After that, your meetings will be free if you can stay within the 2lb range.
> 
> I wish you success!



Does this include online members?


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> Does this include online members?



I would doubt it because you could lie about your weight, you know?


----------



## lovesmurfs

keahgirl8 said:


> Does this include online members?



No, it doesn't.  From some of the community board postings, some onliners have posted that they lose weight while online up until they're 10 pounds or so from their goal weight, and then join meetings just to get to lifetime from there.  

I see their point, but not sure how I feel about it.


----------



## keahgirl8

I don't know what the answer is, but there ought to be some way to reward online members who reach their goals.  I understand that some people would lie, but there has to be a way.


----------



## sherry7

Hello all.  I just joined this morning, and day 1 went great!  I have 30 lbs to lose.

I ran across a salad dressing recipe on Pinterest that is very good!  I checked it in the Recipe Builder for the points.  Here goes:


Homemade Greek Ranch Dressing

1/2 cup skim milk
1 cup fat free plain Greek yogurt
1 packet dry Hidden Valley Ranch dressing mix

Whisk all 3 ingredients together.  Store in a glass jar.  Gets thicker after an hour or so in the fridge.  The ENTIRE recipe is 5 points.  2 tablespoons is 0 points.  4 tablespoons is 1 point.


----------



## jrfan88

Hello I joined weight watchers in January and have lost 31.8 pounds.


----------



## pwdebbie

Aburns8 said:


> 1.8 pound gain in a week . I know I didn't eat that bad. Hopefully next week is better.



Blame it on your parents, lol.  I did when I had a gain after visiting them.  But I also was able to call them back the following week and tell them that what I gained was gone.  I'm sure you will be able to do the same.  Just set your mind to it this week and drink drink drink.


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> I don't know what the answer is, but there ought to be some way to reward online members who reach their goals.  I understand that some people would lie, but there has to be a way.



What would work would be for new online members to have to weigh in once at a meeting in order to get an official weight and then when they believe they've reached their goal, they would go back in again to make it official goal reading.  I wonder if WW has considered that?


----------



## Aburns8

pwdebbie said:


> Blame it on your parents, lol.  I did when I had a gain after visiting them.  But I also was able to call them back the following week and tell them that what I gained was gone.  I'm sure you will be able to do the same.  Just set your mind to it this week and drink drink drink.



I blame them to  I am sure this week will be a different story. I will just have to be extra careful on what I eat.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

sherry7 said:
			
		

> Hello all.  I just joined this morning, and day 1 went great!  I have 30 lbs to lose.
> 
> I ran across a salad dressing recipe on Pinterest that is very good!  I checked it in the Recipe Builder for the points.  Here goes:
> 
> Homemade Greek Ranch Dressing
> 
> 1/2 cup skim milk
> 1 cup fat free plain Greek yogurt
> 1 packet dry Hidden Valley Ranch dressing mix
> 
> Whisk all 3 ingredients together.  Store in a glass jar.  Gets thicker after an hour or so in the fridge.  The ENTIRE recipe is 5 points.  2 tablespoons is 0 points.  4 tablespoons is 1 point.



Oh!! That sounds great! I love ranch dressing and  the FF stuffed is always yucky.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

pwdebbie said:


> What would work would be for new online members to have to weigh in once at a meeting in order to get an official weight and then when they believe they've reached their goal, they would go back in again to make it official goal reading.  I wonder if WW has considered that?



That would be great! I lost 40 pounds online a year ago and would have loved to be Lifetime, but understand that isn't part of OL membership.




sherry7 said:


> I ran across a salad dressing recipe on Pinterest that is very good!  I checked it in the Recipe Builder for the points.  Here goes:
> 
> 
> Homemade Greek Ranch Dressing
> 
> 1/2 cup skim milk
> 1 cup fat free plain Greek yogurt
> 1 packet dry Hidden Valley Ranch dressing mix
> 
> Whisk all 3 ingredients together.  Store in a glass jar.  Gets thicker after an hour or so in the fridge.  The ENTIRE recipe is 5 points.  2 tablespoons is 0 points.  4 tablespoons is 1 point.



I can hardly wait to try this ~ thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## DisneyMom76

sherry7 said:


> Hello all.  I just joined this morning, and day 1 went great!  I have 30 lbs to lose.
> 
> I ran across a salad dressing recipe on Pinterest that is very good!  I checked it in the Recipe Builder for the points.  Here goes:
> 
> 
> Homemade Greek Ranch Dressing
> 
> 1/2 cup skim milk
> 1 cup fat free plain Greek yogurt
> 1 packet dry Hidden Valley Ranch dressing mix
> 
> Whisk all 3 ingredients together.  Store in a glass jar.  Gets thicker after an hour or so in the fridge.  The ENTIRE recipe is 5 points.  2 tablespoons is 0 points.  4 tablespoons is 1 point.



I've got all the ingredients, yeah! Thanks for sharing and I can't believe I missed this on Pinterest.

Todays WI was a bummer with a gain of .8, but I know it's from the extra slice of pizza I had at lunch and the shorter walk I did and both on the same day. Full speed ahead today with a jog and Jillian Michaels 30 day shred (wk 1, day 4) done already. 

Hope everyone has a good week ahead!


----------



## bumbershoot

CdnBuzzFan said:


> The only way around this is to have your doctor write a note stating what he thinks an acceptable weight is for you.



Yep, this is probably what DH is going to have to do, as I think he'd have to take off a limb to hit 180.  Alas, it means he cannot be a WW leader, because they require that you be at "real" goal level.    Hopefully that'll change in the next year or two, because he would be a FABULOUS leader!





lovesmurfs said:


> No, it doesn't.  From some of the community board postings, some onliners have posted that they lose weight while online up until they're 10 pounds or so from their goal weight, and then join meetings just to get to lifetime from there.
> 
> I see their point, but not sure how I feel about it.



If I were an online only member, I'd do it.  Some locations require 10, but others only require 5.  After all, to *join* WW you only have to be 5 lbs over your minimum allowed WW weight.  I like that they recognize that catching a gain early is good!  If only I'd caught mine back then, LOL.

Then once I was inside that range, I'd join the meetings, pay for the meetings to make Lifetime, and then show up for the meetings to keep getting the etools voucher.  I like having Lifetimers at meetings; they are an inspiration for me!




jrfan88 said:


> Hello I joined weight watchers in January and have lost 31.8 pounds.



Congratulations!!!




pwdebbie said:


> I can't be that complicated.   I just keep figuring 5% based on my original weight.  I was actually kind of disappointed when I found out that they don't celebrate percents after reaching the 10% when I reached 15% so my leader said we would celebrate any way.    20% is just around the corner.



I don't care what they say, I'll be celebrating when I hit my 20%.  I'm even going to give myself one of my old 10% keychains back.   

Though actually, our leader loves the repeat stuff, so I know she'll be happy to celebrate every 10%.  For instance, I don't know if it's a thing that she does on her own or if it's WW's thing, but she gives out the 16 week clapping hands charms for every 16 weeks you do.  While that's my least fave charm, and I'd rather collect 5K charms (they are silver-tone and therefore prettier to my eyes), I'll take whatever they give us!  




Hubby hit the 30 pound mark yesterday!  Even after a week of travel in Dallas, eating TexMex!  Congrats to DH!  It won't be that long until he finally hits his 10%, for the first time ever.  I'm so proud of him.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

keahgirl8 said:


> Does this include online members?



Life Time is not available to WW Online members.  It's only a benefit for members who attend meetings.


----------



## jrfan88

I was in Disney the week of August 13 for work. I am a travel agent and went down to check out some of the resorts at Walt Disney.  I walked over 10 miles each day and came back gaining 1.4 pounds.  This past week when I got weighed in I lost 2.8.


----------



## sherry7

Well, day #2 is done!  I'm glad that I started on a Saturday morning, so I kind of got into the swing of things, before starting a work week.  My breakfast, lunch, and snacks are all packed for tomorrow.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

sherry7 said:
			
		

> Well, day #2 is done!  I'm glad that I started on a Saturday morning, so I kind of got into the swing of things, before starting a work week.  My breakfast, lunch, and snacks are all packed for tomorrow.



Good for you! I always felt being prepared was a huge part of being successful. It's too easy to go off plan if you don't have food ready to go.


----------



## WDWRids

sherry7 said:


> Hello all.  I just joined this morning, and day 1 went great!  I have 30 lbs to lose.
> 
> I ran across a salad dressing recipe on Pinterest that is very good!  I checked it in the Recipe Builder for the points.  Here goes:
> 
> 
> Homemade Greek Ranch Dressing
> 
> 1/2 cup skim milk
> 1 cup fat free plain Greek yogurt
> 1 packet dry Hidden Valley Ranch dressing mix
> 
> Whisk all 3 ingredients together.  Store in a glass jar.  Gets thicker after an hour or so in the fridge.  The ENTIRE recipe is 5 points.  2 tablespoons is 0 points.  4 tablespoons is 1 point.



THIS IS AMAZING!!!! Thanks so much for sharing - I love Pinterest.  Founds several blogs with great WW recipes.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Has anyone tried the laughing cow cream cheese? I got both the cinnamon and strawberry and they are good! Plus only 1 pt per wedge


----------



## Aburns8

shinysparklybubbles said:


> Has anyone tried the laughing cow cream cheese? I got both the cinnamon and strawberry and they are good! Plus only 1 pt per wedge



I didn't even know that they came out with cream cheese! The cinnamon one sounds great.


----------



## lovesmurfs

shinysparklybubbles said:


> Has anyone tried the laughing cow cream cheese? I got both the cinnamon and strawberry and they are good! Plus only 1 pt per wedge



I bought this accidentally (it was with the other light cheeses) and got the garden vegetable.  It's good, but I can't tell the difference between that and the other LC cheese I usually get.

I just had a wedge today on my English muffin, topped with egg beaters microwaved with veggie seasoning and onions.  I really need to go to the store -- we have no deli meat, so the sandwich probably won't outlast my hunger to lunch.  

But for lunch I have some WONDERFUL soup I made with a frozen turkey carcass yesterday....mmmmm.....


----------



## Bewitch324

Hello everyone.  I was down 3.2 at yesterday's WI, so I dropped the 0.8 I had gained last week, thank goodness...and this week I got to 25 lbs lost so far so I'm very excited about that.  Still a LONG way to go, but I'm pretty happy with hitting that first milestone.

That salad dressing recipe sounds good.  I'm terrible about getting my dairy servings in, maybe this will help!!  Thank you for sharing!

Have a great day everyone!
Brooke


----------



## JavArmy

Hello everyone!

I am new to this thread, so I thought I'd say hi.  I formerly did ww while my husband was deployed about 2 years ago and was really successfull at it.  When he came home it all when to heck   I have tried to get back on it a few times and have really struggled.  So here I am, trying again.  I'm hoping that by participating in these boards it will help keep me motivated.  Thanks in advance to all of you for being here and being supportive!


----------



## keahgirl8

Weigh-in day...I am down 1.4 pounds, 69.2 over all!  I have 47 pounds to go.


----------



## abish19

Welcome JavArmy!  This is a really supportive and helpful thread - jump right in!

I had WI today, and lost 2.4 pounds (better than a maintain like last time!).  I'm two pounds from my first 5% loss...maybe by next week!  

I will just keep tracking . Good luck everyone!


----------



## JavArmy

abish19 said:


> Welcome JavArmy!  This is a really supportive and helpful thread - jump right in!
> 
> I had WI today, and lost 2.4 pounds (better than a maintain like last time!).  I'm two pounds from my first 5% loss...maybe by next week!
> 
> I will just keep tracking . Good luck everyone!



Thanks for the welcome!  I kinda porked out on breakfast this morning and didn't have too many points left for dinner, but I controlled myself.  Now to the hardest part of the day for me...not snacking while sitting and watching tv...gonna go grab a piece of gum and hope for the best!


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

How does everyone keep their zero point stuff in check? I think I'm getting carried away with the fruit and like tonight I have a lot of points left because I think I went overboard on too much fruit (and my belly is paying the price!).


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

shinysparklybubbles said:


> How does everyone keep their zero point stuff in check? I think I'm getting carried away with the fruit and like tonight I have a lot of points left because I think I went overboard on too much fruit (and my belly is paying the price!).



I usualy have no more than 3 portions of fruits per day.


----------



## JavArmy

*sigh*  So I did not do good with my sancking last night.  2 things contributed to this.  One, I was sitting there for a while, chewing my gum, and my husband decided he wanted to munch.  I survived for a little bit, but eventually caved in.  It would have helped if I had some fruit on hand, but we don't get paid until thursday, therefore no groceries, hence no fruit.  Number 2 thing working against me is that my fahter-in-law called to complain about my brother-in-law.  At this point any time my fil calls it stresses me out and when i'm stressed I tend to eat it away.   So, short story long, I had an evening snack (okay, some evening snacks), but i'm hoping that by confessing my sins on here I will be less likely to do it.

On a good note, after finnishing off the crackers my husband was eating, I thought about getting up and getting more to eat, and I didn't.  So I guess that was a small victory.


----------



## lovesmurfs

shinysparklybubbles said:


> How does everyone keep their zero point stuff in check? I think I'm getting carried away with the fruit and like tonight I have a lot of points left because I think I went overboard on too much fruit (and my belly is paying the price!).



Still new on the Points Plus, so I hesitate to offer advice.  My leader reiterates every week - zero points is not free.  Once I meet all of my daily fruit / veggie goals for the day, I'm done, unless it's a case of fruit or something worse!


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

lovesmurfs said:
			
		

> Still new on the Points Plus, so I hesitate to offer advice.  My leader reiterates every week - zero points is not free.  Once I meet all of my daily fruit / veggie goals for the day, I'm done, unless it's a case of fruit or something worse!



I need to start measuring. My biggest problem is walking past the bowl of grapes and grabbing some every single time and then eating fruit with my meals. I need to measure it out for the day or something.


----------



## robinb

Hi everyone!  I am back from an 11-day trip to France.  I have to say that Paris is a pretty uncomfortable place for an overweight person.  In the US I wear a size 14 which is the average size for US women.  In Paris everyone, and I mean _everyone_, is thin.  Disneyland Paris was no better.  My DH and I were among the biggest people there ... I would say that 90% of the people were significantly thinner.  Very, very depressing for me.   I felt like a grosse vache. 

To make matter worse, these people eat like horses!  Most restaurants had a "set menu" (like at Le Chefs in Epcot) which included app & entree, entree & dessert or app, entree & dessert plus a beverage. There is no "diet" food anywhere.  No "light" salad dressings, no low-carb or low fat, and very few vegetarian options.  They have diet coke and that's it.  Bread is served and eaten with every meal.  There are pastries and sweets available everywhere and the cheese department at the Monoprix (think French Target) made me drool.  Most people have beer or wine with both lunch and dinner.

I tried to eat a dinner salad once a day, I walked until my feet were sore, I climbed to the top of the Arc de Triomphe and to the top of the Notre Dame Cathedral and I STILL gained weight.  *sigh*

We stayed in Strasbourg for 4 days which is on the border of France and Germany.  The Germans are more like me  and I felt less like a fette kuh.  We drove across the border into the Black Forest and swam in a mountain resort lake in Titisee.  Thank goodness for the Germans since I wouldn't have worn my swimsuit in front of a bunch of skinny French people!

Anyway ... I still had a good time.  Everyone was very nice.  France and Germany were both wonderful.  

I'll be back completely on track with WW after Labor Day.  I'm going to Chicago for the World Science Fiction Convention over the weekend and I find traveling and dieting to be very difficult.  I think when I return I will "restart" my initial weight so I can see some success and some stickers in the fall.


----------



## Aburns8

robinb said:


> Hi everyone!  I am back from an 11-day trip to France.  I have to say that Paris is a pretty uncomfortable place for an overweight person.  In the US I wear a size 14 which is the average size for US women.  In Paris everyone, and I mean _everyone_, is thin.  Disneyland Paris was no better.  My DH and I were among the biggest people there ... I would say that 90% of the people were significantly thinner.  Very, very depressing for me.   I felt like a grosse vache.
> 
> To make matter worse, these people eat like horses!  Most restaurants had a "set menu" (like at Le Chefs in Epcot) which included app & entree, entree & dessert or app, entree & dessert plus a beverage. There is no "diet" food anywhere.  No "light" salad dressings, no low-carb or low fat, and very few vegetarian options.  They have diet coke and that's it.  Bread is served and eaten with every meal.  There are pastries and sweets available everywhere and the cheese department at the Monoprix (think French Target) made me drool.  Most people have beer or wine with both lunch and dinner.
> 
> I tried to eat a dinner salad once a day, I walked until my feet were sore, I climbed to the top of the Arc de Triomphe and to the top of the Notre Dame Cathedral and I STILL gained weight.  *sigh*
> 
> We stayed in Strasbourg for 4 days which is on the border of France and Germany.  The Germans are more like me  and I felt less like a fette kuh.  We drove across the border into the Black Forest and swam in a mountain resort lake in Titisee.  Thank goodness for the Germans since I wouldn't have worn my swimsuit in front of a bunch of skinny French people!
> 
> Anyway ... I still had a good time.  Everyone was very nice.  France and Germany were both wonderful.
> 
> I'll be back completely on track with WW after Labor Day.  I'm going to Chicago for the World Science Fiction Convention over the weekend and I find traveling and dieting to be very difficult.  I think when I return I will "restart" my initial weight so I can see some success and some stickers in the fall.



I bet it is all of the walking they do every day. As Americans we are used to just driving everywhere. I like Germany myself. I find they are more like us. I am glad that you had a wonderful time!


----------



## JavArmy

robinb said:


> Hi everyone!  I am back from an 11-day trip to France.  I have to say that Paris is a pretty uncomfortable place for an overweight person.  In the US I wear a size 14 which is the average size for US women.  In Paris everyone, and I mean _everyone_, is thin.  Disneyland Paris was no better.  My DH and I were among the biggest people there ... I would say that 90% of the people were significantly thinner.  Very, very depressing for me.   I felt like a grosse vache.
> 
> To make matter worse, these people eat like horses!  Most restaurants had a "set menu" (like at Le Chefs in Epcot) which included app & entree, entree & dessert or app, entree & dessert plus a beverage. There is no "diet" food anywhere.  No "light" salad dressings, no low-carb or low fat, and very few vegetarian options.  They have diet coke and that's it.  Bread is served and eaten with every meal.  There are pastries and sweets available everywhere and the cheese department at the Monoprix (think French Target) made me drool.  Most people have beer or wine with both lunch and dinner.
> 
> I tried to eat a dinner salad once a day, I walked until my feet were sore, I climbed to the top of the Arc de Triomphe and to the top of the Notre Dame Cathedral and I STILL gained weight.  *sigh*
> 
> We stayed in Strasbourg for 4 days which is on the border of France and Germany.  The Germans are more like me  and I felt less like a fette kuh.  We drove across the border into the Black Forest and swam in a mountain resort lake in Titisee.  Thank goodness for the Germans since I wouldn't have worn my swimsuit in front of a bunch of skinny French people!
> 
> Anyway ... I still had a good time.  Everyone was very nice.  France and Germany were both wonderful.
> 
> I'll be back completely on track with WW after Labor Day.  I'm going to Chicago for the World Science Fiction Convention over the weekend and I find traveling and dieting to be very difficult.  I think when I return I will "restart" my initial weight so I can see some success and some stickers in the fall.



I was in France for about 3 days when I was in highschool, before I was really at my worst, and I can remember feeling really fat there.  The thing that sticks out in my head is that their chairs were so much smaller so it made my butt feel HUGE!!  Glad you felt more at ease in Germany!  I would love to go to Germany sometime.  My plan is to win the lottery and do Adventures By Disney in Germany   Maybe someday....Anyhow, good luck with the rest of the traveling, I know that can be hard, but at least you are trying your best!  Imagine how bad it would be if you totally let loose, so at least you are not too far gone!


----------



## Aburns8

JavArmy said:


> I was in France for about 3 days when I was in highschool, before I was really at my worst, and I can remember feeling really fat there.  The thing that sticks out in my head is that their chairs were so much smaller so it made my butt feel HUGE!!  Glad you felt more at ease in Germany!  I would love to go to Germany sometime.  My plan is to win the lottery and do Adventures By Disney in Germany   Maybe someday....Anyhow, good luck with the rest of the traveling, I know that can be hard, but at least you are trying your best!  Imagine how bad it would be if you totally let loose, so at least you are not too far gone!



My dream is also to win the lottery and do all of the ABD trip and take a whole bunch of DCL cruises. Of course I need to play the lottery.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Had my WI after week 1. Down 2.8 lbs.


----------



## lovesmurfs

shinysparklybubbles said:


> Had my WI after week 1. Down 2.8 lbs.


----------



## JavArmy

Aburns8 said:


> My dream is also to win the lottery and do all of the ABD trip and take a whole bunch of DCL cruises. Of course I need to play the lottery.



I have the issue of needing to play as well.  Here's what I figure...If I'm lucky enough to win, i'm also lucky enough to find a winning ticket laying on the sidewalk with no one else in sight.  That's my plan at least!


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

lovesmurfs said:
			
		

>



TY! Was kind of a blow when the lady next to me lost 6 lbs on her first week!


----------



## Aburns8

JavArmy said:


> I have the issue of needing to play as well.  Here's what I figure...If I'm lucky enough to win, i'm also lucky enough to find a winning ticket laying on the sidewalk with no one else in sight.  That's my plan at least!




That is very true. I should play once a month. That way if I meant to win then at least I help my chances. I want to travel! Well, after I get the weight down!


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> Weigh-in day...I am down 1.4 pounds, 69.2 over all!  I have 47 pounds to go.



Again, you inspire me!  



abish19 said:


> I had WI today, and lost 2.4 pounds (better than a maintain like last time!).  I'm two pounds from my first 5% loss...maybe by next week!
> 
> I will just keep tracking . Good luck everyone!



Yep, keep on tracking.  You'll get there before you know it.



JavArmy said:


> *sigh*  So I did not do good with my sancking last night.  2 things contributed to this.  One, I was sitting there for a while, chewing my gum, and my husband decided he wanted to munch.  I survived for a little bit, but eventually caved in.  It would have helped if I had some fruit on hand, but we don't get paid until thursday, therefore no groceries, hence no fruit.  Number 2 thing working against me is that my fahter-in-law called to complain about my brother-in-law.  At this point any time my fil calls it stresses me out and when i'm stressed I tend to eat it away.   So, short story long, I had an evening snack (okay, some evening snacks), but i'm hoping that by confessing my sins on here I will be less likely to do it.
> 
> On a good note, after finnishing off the crackers my husband was eating, I thought about getting up and getting more to eat, and I didn't.  So I guess that was a small victory.



One thing that helps me is to brush my teeth.  Seriously!  My mouth feels so fresh after brushing that I don't want to ruin it with food.



shinysparklybubbles said:


> Had my WI after week 1. Down 2.8 lbs.



Good for you!  



Bewitch324 said:


> Hello everyone.  I was down 3.2 at yesterday's WI, so I dropped the 0.8 I had gained last week, thank goodness...and this week I got to 25 lbs lost so far so I'm very excited about that.  Still a LONG way to go, but I'm pretty happy with hitting that first milestone.



I love reaching those milestones.  Congrats on losing 25 lbs.   

(Ok, I have to be honest and say I really don't know what DIS Wish is, but this looks like a celebrating losing 25 lbs smilie, so I am using it.)


----------



## StayCool

WI today. Down 1.6 lbs for a total of 18! They also took one of my daily points today but I have a hard time eating all of them so I'm good with that. Lol! Plus now I've got AP as well although I haven't used them yet. Knowing they are there is comforting. 

Some of the girls at work are trying to convince me to do a 5k in April. It's a walk-run so I'm thinking about it.  Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## christinascreative

WI on Sat but forgot to post here. Down 1.6, grand total so far is 26.8. 
33.2ish more to go. I say "ish" because I don't really know what my goal is / should be yet. I know about where I want it to be but it's give or take 5 lbs at this point (in the downward not upward direction-- ie it could be 38.2 more to go). I think I've got awhile before I need to pinpoint it.


----------



## abish19

Shiny - congratulations!  Great first week loss!  I attend meetings with a good friend, who is losing much faster than me - it can be hard.  But just remember, we are going in the right direction, and we will succeed!  Some leaders say it is better to lose slowly, as it tends to be more permanent.  

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Mermaid02

Any loss is a triumph and staying the same is an accomplishment! A gain is a learning experience... we are all doing this for the long term... not a quick fix!


----------



## jessc79

Down 1.6 today after a tough couple of weeks coming off from vacation.  I had weighed myself at home and my scale must be off because it said I had gained 11 lbs!  I was freaking out!  Happy to have lost!


----------



## lovesmurfs

jessc79 said:


> Down 1.6 today after a tough couple of weeks coming off from vacation.  I had weighed myself at home and my scale must be off because it said I had gained 11 lbs!  I was freaking out!  Happy to have lost!



  Nice surprise, I guess!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## jessc79

lovesmurfs said:
			
		

> Nice surprise, I guess!  Congratulations!!!



Thanks I was actually pretty down thinking I really screwed up.  I almost gave up!  I'm glad I didn't though...still want to be down 30 more lbs 60 total for our WDW trip dec 6-14


----------



## averill94

shinysparklybubbles said:


> Had my WI after week 1. Down 2.8 lbs.



Welcome and congratulations

Keahgirl- congrats on the amazing loss!!!!

I myself just came back from our week at the French Quarter and i am disappointed that I gained about 6lbs!!!!!! Guess walking 12 mile/30,000 step days didnt do much.  I didnt think I was even that bad.
Anybody else gain this much while at Disney?

I am back on track and have about 4 to go to get to my pretrip weight!


----------



## JavArmy

StayCool said:


> WI today. Down 1.6 lbs for a total of 18! They also took one of my daily points today but I have a hard time eating all of them so I'm good with that. Lol! Plus now I've got AP as well although I haven't used them yet. Knowing they are there is comforting.
> 
> Some of the girls at work are trying to convince me to do a 5k in April. It's a walk-run so I'm thinking about it.  Hope everyone is having a great week!




You should do the 5k!!  Especially since it is a walk-run thing, you can take it at your own pace.  Maybe search online for an exercise routine that will help build you up to that point.  Could be a lot of fun and a great sense of accomplishment!


----------



## pwdebbie

Last night was my 25th WI.  I thought for sure I was going to reach the 50 lb mark, even my scale at home said so.  I needed to lose 2.4 lbs to reach it this week.  I was all set up for victory when she said, "Good job Deb, two tenths of a pound."  Huh?  Two tenths?  What happened?  I know what I ate yesterday and I still had nine points left.  Oh well.  Am I allowed to think that something might have been wrong with their scale?  

As for dd, she reached the 50 lb mark last week and lost another 3.2 this week.  Even she didn't expect that.


----------



## robinb

pwdebbie said:


> Last night was my 25th WI.  I thought for sure I was going to reach the 50 lb mark, even my scale at home said so.  I needed to lose 2.4 lbs to reach it this week.  I was all set up for victory when she said, "Good job Deb, two tenths of a pound."  Huh?  Two tenths?  What happened?  I know what I ate yesterday and I still had nine points left.  Oh well.  Am I allowed to think that something might have been wrong with their scale?
> 
> As for dd, she reached the 50 lb mark last week and lost another 3.2 this week.  Even she didn't expect that.


You and your DD are doing GREAT!  You'll hit the 50 lb mark next week .


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

StayCool said:
			
		

> WI today. Down 1.6 lbs for a total of 18! They also took one of my daily points today but I have a hard time eating all of them so I'm good with that. Lol! Plus now I've got AP as well although I haven't used them yet. Knowing they are there is comforting.
> 
> Some of the girls at work are trying to convince me to do a 5k in April. It's a walk-run so I'm thinking about it.  Hope everyone is having a great week!



This is the plan I am doing to get started. You could totally be ready for a 5k by April! Even if you needed to repeat weeks.

http://www.jeffgalloway.com/training/condition.html


----------



## alizesmom

May I join in? I am starting WW on line and have 70 pounds to lose. I have a lot of difficulty staying on track. Even my excuses have excuses. Karen


----------



## StayCool

shinysparklybubbles said:


> This is the plan I am doing to get started. You could totally be ready for a 5k by April! Even if you needed to repeat weeks.
> 
> http://www.jeffgalloway.com/training/condition.html



That looks really helpful. Kind of a silly question but can this be done on a treadmill? I know its only August, but I live in NY and winters can be brutal.  Also I'm too embarrassed to run outside. I think I would look like Phoebe on Friends when she was running around the park with Rachel!  Once I *can* run and have lost some more weight I won't be so self conscious.


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

Weigh-in day! I am down 1.6 pounds this week for a total of 16.8 pounds.

I am leaving for 3 days to go to a relative's wedding, so I am not too sure about my weigh-in next wednesday! We'll be on the road for those 3 days, eating out and everything. 

Congrats on everyone on their losses this week! Let's keep it up!


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

StayCool said:
			
		

> That looks really helpful. Kind of a silly question but can this be done on a treadmill? I know its only August, but I live in NY and winters can be brutal.  Also I'm too embarrassed to run outside. I think I would look like Phoebe on Friends when she was running around the park with Rachel!  Once I *can* run and have lost some more weight I won't be so self conscious.



Yes, you can totally do it on a treadmill! I'm doing it outside for now but once it gets super cold, I'm moving to the treadmill. 

I'm sure I look like a hot jiggly mess while I do it but oh well! I feel sorry for any of my neighbors who witness my "work outs" lol


----------



## JavArmy

StayCool said:


> That looks really helpful. Kind of a silly question but can this be done on a treadmill? I know its only August, but I live in NY and winters can be brutal.  Also I'm too embarrassed to run outside. I think I would look like Phoebe on Friends when she was running around the park with Rachel!  Once I *can* run and have lost some more weight I won't be so self conscious.



I always like to start on a treadmill because I know I will push myself more.  When I run outside I'm always worried about doing to much and still having to turn around and go home.  At least on the treadmill I can push all the way, and when I'm done I just hop off and the workout is over, haha!


----------



## NC State

I'm down another 1.8 lbs this week so I'm almost back to my pre-vacation weight. I was so hoping to reach that 45 lbs mark on my birthday.  I missed it by .6 but I need to go back and double check those numbers. Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## christinascreative

alizesmom said:


> May I join in? I am starting WW on line and have 70 pounds to lose. I have a lot of difficulty staying on track. Even my excuses have excuses. Karen



Welcome! I started back in May with about 62 to lose. I'm almost half way there. YOU CAN DO IT! 
That being said, if you feel like you can't stay on track along the way- go to a meeting. Some people aren't about the meetings (I wasn't at first), but it has kept me on track this time around. Either way- check in here too and keep us all updated. Starting is the hardest part!


----------



## Mermaid02

Lost 2.2 this week.... good loss, but I lost 6 last week so it was a bit of a let down. Total loss 18.6 since Memorial Day.


----------



## sjms71

I hate that I only seem to pop in every once and a while these days.

WELCOME! to those that are new.   And I can't say this enough, great job to everyone, it amazes me when I see everyone's numbers every week.  I lost big in the beginning but I never could consistently do that every week.  I think over two years and 70+ lbs gone my average was like .7-.9 a week.  Anyway, my point is you all are really working the program and should all be proud of yourselves!

ROBIN, welcome back girl.  We missed you around here.  I loved your trip post. It was really interesting and really makes you think how other cultures eat and stay so thin.  Glad your back!  

This is my kids first week back to school.  I now have a 7th grader and 9th grader.  So, it's been a crazy week getting up by 5:30 a.m. Both kids are on different time schedules for the first time so it's been 2 morning routines.  So, I'm all out of sorts this week and exhausted. Glad it's a three day weekend coming up.   

Have a great rest of the week everyone.  Keep rockin all those lbs off!


----------



## StayCool

I ate lunch at Friendly's today when I took the kids school shopping. I hadn't eaten yet so that was a plus. It was 32 points! I kinda expected it but stuff like that is definitely an eye opener. I haven't used any of my WP or AP yet so I should be ok. 

On the plus side, while shopping I bought some actual workout clothes.


----------



## JavArmy

StayCool said:


> I ate lunch at Friendly's today when I took the kids school shopping. I hadn't eaten yet so that was a plus. It was 32 points! I kinda expected it but stuff like that is definitely an eye opener. I haven't used any of my WP or AP yet so I should be ok.
> 
> On the plus side, while shopping I bought some actual workout clothes.




Yeaa for workout clothes!!  I think when you have workout clothes, you feel guilty if you don't use them, haha!!  Plus it's always nice to look not a hot mess when you work out (not that they help me look that much better!! haha)!  Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Krissalee

At my meeting today the leader was talking about the new ActiveLink device.  It sounds interesting, as it is supposed to challenge you to be more active by charting all your activity for the day.  I would be untested to hear if anyone decides to get one and what their experiences are with it.  This as the first week my WW store was selling them, although I understand the leaders have been trialling them for a while now.  It sounds like what a fitbit is, but I don't have one of me either.

I had a good loss this week 2.6!  I find that tracking everything (and i mean each and every little thing) really helps me stay on track.  My leader said something interesting a few weeks ago that really made me think.  She said, "Only track the weeks you want to lose.  If you don't want to lose, don't track.". That has really kept me tracking when ever I think about that, because I want to lose.


----------



## Aburns8

Krissalee said:


> At my meeting today the leader was talking about the new ActiveLink device.  It sounds interesting, as it is supposed to challenge you to be more active by charting all your activity for the day.  I would be untested to hear if anyone decides to get one and what their experiences are with it.  This as the first week my WW store was selling them, although I understand the leaders have been trialling them for a while now.  It sounds like what a fitbit is, but I don't have one of me either.



We have been hearing about it for a month and our area isn't supposed to get it until November


----------



## alizesmom

I have the fitbit and love it. It certainly motivates me.


----------



## lovesmurfs

Aburns8 said:


> We have been hearing about it for a month and our area isn't supposed to get it until November



Wow.  Ours has had it for over a month (This is my fourth week, and they'd received them the week before I started).

I told DS (he's going to meetings with me) to tell DH that I'd LOVE one for my birthday in November.


----------



## StayCool

JavArmy said:


> Yeaa for workout clothes!!  I think when you have workout clothes, you feel guilty if you don't use them, haha!!  Plus it's always nice to look not a hot mess when you work out (not that they help me look that much better!! haha)!  Hope you enjoy them!



I know! I've never had "workout" clothes before. They are a little snug, but I'm hoping to fix that quickly.  I'm amazing at how much smaller my belly has gotten and how much stronger my body is after only working out for a short while.  I think I will give the clothes a try tomorrow. Too tired tonight.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Aburns8 said:
			
		

> We have been hearing about it for a month and our area isn't supposed to get it until November



Nothing has been said about them in my area.


----------



## keahgirl8

Hey everyone!  Congratulations on your losses!  If you didn't have a loss, don't give up!  You'll get 'em next time!

We made a pizza tonight that was really good, and only 5 points per slice!






Please PM me if you would like the recipe!


----------



## pwdebbie

Our leader mentioned it last week.  She has had it since spring and loves it.  However, it is not available in our area.  And no one has mentioned price yet.   How much?


----------



## lovesmurfs

pwdebbie said:


> Our leader mentioned it last week.  She has had it since spring and loves it.  However, it is not available in our area.  And no one has mentioned price yet.   How much?



In Chicago area -- $39.95 plus tax.

I'm on the 100+ pounds to lose message board -- they're a little "meh" about it.  According to our leader, it's better than a pedometer because it's more accurate (just shifting side to side gives you a pedometer step).  But the board says it doesn't measure exertion (or hills, etc.).


----------



## StayCool

Where can I get a decent heart rate monitor? How much should I expect to pay for it? Thx.


----------



## keahgirl8

StayCool said:
			
		

> Where can I get a decent heart rate monitor? How much should I expect to pay for it? Thx.



I got mine at Sports Authority.  It was around $90.


----------



## StayCool

keahgirl8 said:


> I got mine at Sports Authority.  It was around $90.



Thanks! I was hoping to be cheap.  I saw some at Target for $50-60 and wasn't sure if that was a goot price or not. 

Grocery shopping done today. Hate when I start to run out of "the good stuff". Tomorrow is the state fair. Hmmm. This is going to be interesting because there is a ton of yummy stuff. I usually get pulled pork from Dinosaur BBQ. I think I will just be aware of what I eat, but not entirely "good".  

Hope everyone is having a great Friday!


----------



## keahgirl8

I didn't get the cheapest one, but I did a lot of research.  Mine is a Polar FT4.


----------



## sjms71

StayCool said:
			
		

> Where can I get a decent heart rate monitor? How much should I expect to pay for it? Thx.



Not sure if you are a member but our Costco has a new balance one with a chest strap.  I think for $35-40.  That's the one I have and I love it.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

sjms71 said:
			
		

> Not sure if you are a member but our Costco has a new balance one with a chest strap.  I think for $35-40.  That's the one I have and I love it.



Where does it go on your chest? Between ****s and belly I don't have much flat space!


----------



## sjms71

shinysparklybubbles said:
			
		

> Where does it go on your chest? Between ****s and belly I don't have much flat space!



Right below where your bra is.  And I hardly know its there.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## keahgirl8

sjms71 said:
			
		

> Right below where your bra is.  And I hardly know its there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I actually put it underneath the band of my sport bra.  That way it stays in place.


----------



## StayCool

We don't have Costco near me. Just sam's club. I guess I will have to keep my eyes open then.


----------



## keahgirl8

StayCool said:
			
		

> We don't have Costco near me. Just sam's club. I guess I will have to keep my eyes open then.



Target has a lot of New Balance stuff.  They may have it there.  Just make sure you read reviews and get the best one for the money.  If it's not accurate, there's no point in having it,


----------



## StayCool

Another question. I want it to help me figure out APs. How do I use it to do that? Number of calories burned? Or is there another way?


----------



## keahgirl8

StayCool said:
			
		

> Another question. I want it to help me figure out APs. How do I use it to do that? Number of calories burned? Or is there another way?



It will tell you calories burned (mine does anyway).  I have read that 80 calories = 1AP, but don't quote me on that!


----------



## StayCool

Awesome! Thanks so much for the info. I will use it to run also but I'm guessing on APs now which is an issue.


----------



## bumbershoot

keahgirl8 said:


> It will tell you calories burned (mine does anyway).  I have read that 80 calories = 1AP, but don't quote me on that!



That's what I use!

"They" say that one PointsPlus is worth about 40 calories, so if you use 80 calories to *earn* an AP, you're still going to be at a calorie deficit if you eat that point you earn.




StayCool said:


> Where can I get a decent heart rate monitor? How much should I expect to pay for it? Thx.



I got mine from amazon, probably along the same lines as Keah's.  I got the FT7.  YOu really want the chest strap, because that actually measures your heart rate.  The ones without the strap, with *only* the "watch", estimate your heart rate.  With the chest strap monitors, there's the strap, a thing that measures HR that clips to the strap, and then the "watch" that communicates with the clippy thing to give you the information.   (and if you get a Polar product, you can also buy something else that lets your computer talk to the monitor, so you have your workouts on the Polar workout site...I haven't found that to be necessary)


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> It will tell you calories burned (mine does anyway).  I have read that 80 calories = 1AP, but don't quote me on that!



Too late, you are quoted


----------



## bumbershoot

alizesmom said:


> May I join in? I am starting WW on line and have 70 pounds to lose. I have a lot of difficulty staying on track. Even my excuses have excuses. Karen



Welcome!




StayCool said:


> That looks really helpful. Kind of a silly question but can this be done on a treadmill?



Of course!  Just know that once you get on real ground, it's different.  I had two on-the-ground runs this week (was easier than going to the Y this week), and they were HARD.  Of course, the fact that I'm in Week 8 of my C25K program, and doing 28 minutes of jogging at a time, did not make it any easier!  I think I'm going to do Week 8 at least twice.




MellieluvsDisney said:


> Weigh-in day! I am down 1.6 pounds this week for a total of 16.8 pounds.
> 
> I am leaving for 3 days to go to a relative's wedding, so I am not too sure about my weigh-in next wednesday! We'll be on the road for those 3 days, eating out and everything.
> 
> Congrats on everyone on their losses this week! Let's keep it up!



Really focus on hydration through the whole trip, and especially on the way home!  Driving and flying cause me, at least, to retain water like crazy!  Drink drink drink (and use the facilities when needed, of course).




Mermaid02 said:


> Lost 2.2 this week.... good loss, but I lost 6 last week so it was a bit of a let down. Total loss 18.6 since Memorial Day.



Amazing losses!  Congrats!  I promise that eventually you will see *any* loss as a victory.  With my first .2 loss during this time through, there was a moment of "ugh", but then I realized that I certainly wouldn't think it was "small" if it had been a gain!  A loss is a loss is a loss!  At least your body is slowing down slowly.    Just keep on going!




pwdebbie said:


> Last night was my 25th WI.  I thought for sure I was going to reach the 50 lb mark, even my scale at home said so.  I needed to lose 2.4 lbs to reach it this week.  I was all set up for victory when she said, "Good job Deb, two tenths of a pound."  Huh?  Two tenths?  What happened?  I know what I ate yesterday and I still had nine points left.  Oh well.  Am I allowed to think that something might have been wrong with their scale?



Only if you think there's something wrong on a really good loss day.    Kidding.

Just keep doing what you've been doing, and I bet you'll see that loss soon.  25 weigh ins and almost 50 lbs!  Woo!  I'm at about the 27 week mark, and I'm at 42 lost, and thought I was doing well!  But just under 50?  And your daughter did hit 50?  Woo to you two!


----------



## lovesmurfs

Down 1.4 today!  (total gone - 17.8 since August 4).  

Have a great weekend, everyone -- make great choices!


----------



## ski_mom

I was wondering if anyone get the Cooking Light Magazine?  DS is selling magazines for his school and I was thinking of trying that magazine, but I've never gotten it, so don't know how the recipes are.

If you've ever used that magazine, I'd love a review of it!


----------



## Aburns8

Down 3! So the 2 that I gained last week is gone along with an additional pound. I am officially at 20.6 lbs!


----------



## jrfan88

I have lost a total of 32 pounds in 34 weeks.


----------



## keahgirl8

Aburns8 said:
			
		

> Down 3! So the 2 that I gained last week is gone along with an additional pound. I am officially at 20.6 lbs!





			
				jrfan88 said:
			
		

> I have lost a total of 32 pounds in 34 weeks.



Congratulations!

Also, jrfan88...I am a Dale Jr. fan too!


----------



## Katie's Mom

jrfan88 said:
			
		

> I have lost a total of 32 pounds in 34 weeks.



That's the way to do it! Congrats!


----------



## jrfan88

Thanks ladies.   I have always been a fan of the earnhardt family


----------



## jacksmomma

Hello everyone!  I am a newbie here, I am going to my first meeting Tuesday.  I am actually looking forward to it.  I am tired of looking and feeling the way I do.

I need to lose at least 30 pounds, but I would like to lose about 35-40.  

I had a decent coupon for Smart Ones, so I picked those up for lunches when I do not have left overs.  I work part time and my work has a gym so I plan on hitting it as often as I can.


----------



## keahgirl8

jacksmomma said:
			
		

> Hello everyone!  I am a newbie here, I am going to my first meeting Tuesday.  I am actually looking forward to it.  I am tired of looking and feeling the way I do.
> 
> I need to lose at least 30 pounds, but I would like to lose about 35-40.
> 
> I had a decent coupon for Smart Ones, so I picked those up for lunches when I do not have left overs.  I work part time and my work has a gym so I plan on hitting it as often as I can.



Welcome!


----------



## JavArmy

lovesmurfs said:


> Down 1.4 today!  (total gone - 17.8 since August 4).
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone -- make great choices!



I did not make good choices this weekend.  Since I did not read this post until Sunday morning, does that mean I can blame it on you??   I didn't get the memo to eat well this weekend...  *sigh* oh well, I guess that just means I have to be on lock down the rest of the week and SUPER stick to the plan.  It's gonna be hard with my husband home an extra day this week!

On a good note, last monday I started a run/walk exersize routine.  It has one rest day each week (on saturday).  Well I have been doing super good doing it and it feels pretty good, in an achy hurting sort of way...Anyhow, it has every saturday as a rest day.  So yesterday, I woke up, and while I wouldn't have minded working out, I rested like it said (and I ate a ton, it didn't tell me to do that).  Well, I was worried that with a rest day, I would have a hard time starting up again, turning one rest day into 2 then 3 and so on.  Well, I'm happy to say, I didn't.  I got back on the treadmil first thing this morning.  I'm so proud of myself and I feel good.  Go me!


One last thought, why does running have to suck so much when you are doing it, but afterwards you feel so good?


----------



## StayCool

JavArmy said:


> I did not make good choices this weekend.  Since I did not read this post until Sunday morning, does that mean I can blame it on you??   I didn't get the memo to eat well this weekend...  *sigh* oh well, I guess that just means I have to be on lock down the rest of the week and SUPER stick to the plan.  It's gonna be hard with my husband home an extra day this week!
> 
> On a good note, last monday I started a run/walk exersize routine.  It has one rest day each week (on saturday).  Well I have been doing super good doing it and it feels pretty good, in an achy hurting sort of way...Anyhow, it has every saturday as a rest day.  So yesterday, I woke up, and while I wouldn't have minded working out, I rested like it said (and I ate a ton, it didn't tell me to do that).  Well, I was worried that with a rest day, I would have a hard time starting up again, turning one rest day into 2 then 3 and so on.  Well, I'm happy to say, I didn't.  I got back on the treadmil first thing this morning.  I'm so proud of myself and I feel good.  Go me!
> 
> 
> One last thought, why does running have to suck so much when you are doing it, but afterwards you feel so good?



I didn't get the memo either.  I went to the State Fair yesterday. Compared to last year... I was better. But I still had my one funnel cake for the year.  I looked that up in points and I'm not even going to post how bad THAT was. 

I hear you on the exercise. I haven't done it in years and I am trying to get into a routine now. I'm afraid to miss a day because I am afraid I will quit. During the workout when I feel like I'm dying and everything is burning I just want to sit and watch the rest of the video!  BUT I suck it up and keep going. The second she says "This is the end of workout video one" I sigh with relief and then am immediately proud of myself for sticking with it.  Sounds so silly!

My goal is to be able to fit into "normal" sizes by the time I make it to Disney next August. I'm tired of shopping at plus size stores. 

Hope everyone else is having a wonderful Sunday. Time to workout and then take my son to his football game.


----------



## pwdebbie

StayCool said:


> My goal is to be able to fit into "normal" sizes by the time I make it to Disney next August. I'm tired of shopping at plus size stores.



That is EXACTLY what my goal is (well, one of them).  I can't wait until I can come here and say, "I didn't have to shop the plus size department!"  I'm hoping that my next trip to Disney (April) I'll be wearing "normal-size" clothes and not plus-size.


----------



## StayCool

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> That is EXACTLY what my goal is (well, one of them).  I can't wait until I can come here and say, "I didn't have to shop the plus size department!"  I'm hoping that my next trip to Disney (April) I'll be wearing "normal-size" clothes and not plus-size.



We need a LOVE button!!


----------



## jrfan88

jacksmomma said:
			
		

> Hello everyone!  I am a newbie here, I am going to my first meeting Tuesday.  I am actually looking forward to it.  I am tired of looking and feeling the way I do.
> 
> I need to lose at least 30 pounds, but I would like to lose about 35-40.
> 
> I had a decent coupon for Smart Ones, so I picked those up for lunches when I do not have left overs.  I work part time and my work has a gym so I plan on hitting it as often as I can.



It is a great program.  I started on January 7 and I have lost a total of 32 pounds as of my last weigh in.  If you have any question just ask.


----------



## jrfan88

StayCool said:
			
		

> We need a LOVE button!!



Or a like button


----------



## jacksmomma

jrfan88 said:


> It is a great program.  I started on January 7 and I have lost a total of 32 pounds as of my last weigh in.  If you have any question just ask.



My mom used the program in the early 90s and lost over 120 pounds.  She did in amazing job!  I can remember going to meetings with her, but back then I was just doing homework and reading to pass the time.


----------



## keahgirl8

Has anyone ever shared before/progress/after photos in this thread?


----------



## StayCool

keahgirl8 said:


> Has anyone ever shared before/progress/after photos in this thread?



I have seen a few back in the thread of people that have reached goal weight. I've never posted any pics of me though. Too early in the game.


----------



## Krissalee

I have noticed that since I really started working out consistently, I have been sleeping really well.  I used to wake a few times during the night, and it took me a while to fall asleep.  Now I fall asleep in minutes, and I sleep really well, usually without awakening at all though out the night.  One of the hidden benefits to working out!


----------



## dex08

Krissalee said:


> At my meeting today the leader was talking about the new ActiveLink device.  It sounds interesting, as it is supposed to challenge you to be more active by charting all your activity for the day.  I would be untested to hear if anyone decides to get one and what their experiences are with it.  This as the first week my WW store was selling them, although I understand the leaders have been trialling them for a while now.  It sounds like what a fitbit is, but I don't have one of me either.



I did a search on DIS to find out if anyone had any experience with the ActiveLink so I'm curious to hear about it too.  I does sound like a FitBit, except with ActiveLink you have to pay monthly for their service whereas with FitBit you do not unless you wish to subscribe for the extras.



alizesmom said:


> I have the fitbit and love it. It certainly motivates me.



I also have a FitBit and I agree that it's a motivator!!  By the end of the day if my flower hasn't grown and my #s aren't up, I always try to get more activity in before the end of the day.  It has a higher up-front cost ($99 but I got mine on sale for $79) and no monthly fees unless you want to subscribe to the extras.



pwdebbie said:


> Our leader mentioned it last week.  She has had it since spring and loves it.  However, it is not available in our area.  And no one has mentioned price yet.   How much?





lovesmurfs said:


> In Chicago area -- $39.95 plus tax.
> 
> I'm on the 100+ pounds to lose message board -- they're a little "meh" about it.  According to our leader, it's better than a pedometer because it's more accurate (just shifting side to side gives you a pedometer step).  But the board says it doesn't measure exertion (or hills, etc.).



We just got them in the Philly/South Jersey area last week and they said we are one of the first markets to get it (outside of the original test market).  While the initial price is $39.95, it does still cost $5 per month even if you have the Monthly Pass.  Many of my WW friends don't agree with this, but they bought it anyway because if it ultimately helps motivate you and help you lose weight, then that makes it worth it.  Another thing with the ActiveLink it's not transferable and once you open the box you cannot return it.  So if you decide to get one, you are stuck with it.  It can't be reset and sold on eBay or given to a friend.  This is why I am hesitant to go ahead and buy it now and would prefer to find out more about it first.

I have a FitBit, which I love, but I am curious about how the ActiveLink will differ.  My leader got hers a few months ago and then lost it while wearing it in the ocean boogie boarding, so she just got a new one and has been sharing info with us about it.  She said that it doesn't properly measure your activity if you are doing a Spin class.  It does an 8 day assessment first before making recommendations for you to increase your activity.  So you are supposed to wear it for those 8 days and continue with your normal routine activity levels.  

Two of my friends at my WW meetings got them and their assessments should be complete by mid-week.  One of my friends is more sedate and the other friend is very active, so I'm curious to find out what the assessment will determine and what kind of activity it recommends for them.

On a separate note, WW came out with a new smoothie mix flavor - Salted Caramel!  It is very tasty and not too sweet at all!  I highly recommend!  I have a lot of trouble getting my dairy intake so every few days I'll make their smoothie mix with a cup of FF milk and ice.  Sometimes I'll toss a frozen banana and kale or spinach in there for an extra veggie serving for no points (they have no added flavor and just make the smoothie green color).

And one other note, I never even knew this WISH board existed until I searched the DIS for ActiveLink.  You ladies are great encouragement!!  Keep up the good work!!


----------



## lovesmurfs

dex08 said:


> I did a search on DIS to find out if anyone had any experience with the ActiveLink so I'm curious to hear about it too.  I does sound like a FitBit, except with ActiveLink you have to pay monthly for their service whereas with FitBit you do not unless you wish to subscribe for the extras.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a FitBit and I agree that it's a motivator!!  By the end of the day if my flower hasn't grown and my #s aren't up, I always try to get more activity in before the end of the day.  It has a higher up-front cost ($99 but I got mine on sale for $79) and no monthly fees unless you want to subscribe to the extras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just got them in the Philly/South Jersey area last week and they said we are one of the first markets to get it (outside of the original test market).  While the initial price is $39.95, it does still cost $5 per month even if you have the Monthly Pass.  Many of my WW friends don't agree with this, but they bought it anyway because if it ultimately helps motivate you and help you lose weight, then that makes it worth it.  Another thing with the ActiveLink it's not transferable and once you open the box you cannot return it.  So if you decide to get one, you are stuck with it.  It can't be reset and sold on eBay or given to a friend.  This is why I am hesitant to go ahead and buy it now and would prefer to find out more about it first.
> 
> I have a FitBit, which I love, but I am curious about how the ActiveLink will differ.  My leader got hers a few months ago and then lost it while wearing it in the ocean boogie boarding, so she just got a new one and has been sharing info with us about it.  She said that it doesn't properly measure your activity if you are doing a Spin class.  It does an 8 day assessment first before making recommendations for you to increase your activity.  So you are supposed to wear it for those 8 days and continue with your normal routine activity levels.
> 
> Two of my friends at my WW meetings got them and their assessments should be complete by mid-week.  One of my friends is more sedate and the other friend is very active, so I'm curious to find out what the assessment will determine and what kind of activity it recommends for them.
> 
> On a separate note, WW came out with a new smoothie mix flavor - Salted Caramel!  It is very tasty and not too sweet at all!  I highly recommend!  I have a lot of trouble getting my dairy intake so every few days I'll make their smoothie mix with a cup of FF milk and ice.  Sometimes I'll toss a frozen banana and kale or spinach in there for an extra veggie serving for no points (they have no added flavor and just make the smoothie green color).
> 
> And one other note, I never even knew this WISH board existed until I searched the DIS for ActiveLink.  You ladies are great encouragement!!  Keep up the good work!!



Thanks so much for the information -- They've never said anything about the extra $5 a month, although I started the week after they came in.  That's pretty much a deal-breaker for me, as we're looking for ways to reduce our monthly expenses.


----------



## keahgirl8

Weigh-in day...I'm down 2.6 pounds, 71.8 overall


----------



## StayCool

keahgirl8 said:


> Weigh-in day...I'm down 2.6 pounds, 71.8 overall



 Awesome!

I ordered one of the Polar HR monitors today through Amazon. I'm excited to use it and see my progress. Those are the types of things that keep me motivated.  

I'm taking a break today from my workout video. My knee is a bit sore and when I was a teen I had a lot of problems with both of my knees so I'm kind of babying them. I don't want to end up in braces again. 

My WI is tomorrow and I don't expect much in the way of results this week. I was side tracked at the fair and I will be lucky to lose at all. But I know why and am already thinking ahead to next week. 

Hope everyone is enjoying Labor Day!!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Joined WW today-weighed a little more than I expected (who knew wearing clothes couls actually make one heavier). Excited to have started and motivated to be healthy


----------



## Krissalee

luvpoohandcompany said:
			
		

> Joined WW today-weighed a little more than I expected (who knew wearing clothes couls actually make one heavier). Excited to have started and motivated to be healthy



Welcome!  I always think about what my clothes weigh.  A few times I must admit I even weighed my clothing on my food scale, because I wanted to make sure I was wearing the lightest clothing possible.  I have two women who recently reached their goal and are working on lifetime who wear the same outfit each week - they call it their "weigh in outfit" because they don't have to account for any fluctuation being caused by their clothing.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Krissalee said:


> Welcome!  I always think about what my clothes weigh.  A few times I must admit I even weighed my clothing on my food scale, because I wanted to make sure I was wearing the lightest clothing possible.  I have two women who recently reached their goal and are working on lifetime who wear the same outfit each week - they call it their "weigh in outfit" because they don't have to account for any fluctuation being caused by their clothing.



Funny I had to smile today at the number of people changing shoes and stripping off cardigans etc (one lady took off her watch) before the weigh-in Think I will stick to similar clothes to today just so I get a realistic weigh-in but dont think I'll resort to taking off my watch/plucking my eyebrows before weigh-ins Not yet anyway!


----------



## keahgirl8

That's the perk of being an online member...naked weigh-ins!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

keahgirl8 said:


> That's the perk of being an online member...naked weigh-ins!


----------



## jacksmomma

Krissalee said:


> Welcome!  I always think about what my clothes weigh.  A few times I must admit I even weighed my clothing on my food scale, because I wanted to make sure I was wearing the lightest clothing possible.  I have two women who recently reached their goal and are working on lifetime who wear the same outfit each week - they call it their "weigh in outfit" because they don't have to account for any fluctuation being caused by their clothing.



My mom had a weigh in outfit as well.  Same clothes and the same after weigh in treat every week.  She got her lifetime though, so it must have worked.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

I always see people taking off their shoes. I just always wear them, I'm too lazy to untie my sneaks lol.


----------



## lisajl

Ok I need to get back on track ladies.

I am stuck at a 22 lb weight loss.  I still need to lose 18 lbs to make my goal.
HELP!!  We did not have a meeting tonight and I missed last weeks due to a phone call from an old friend.
My DH and I have been walking everyday and that helps.
I need a motivational speech...anyone got one?


----------



## acwinsett

lisajl said:
			
		

> Ok I need to get back on track ladies.
> 
> I am stuck at a 22 lb weight loss.  I still need to lose 18 lbs to make my goal.
> HELP!!  We did not have a meeting tonight and I missed last weeks due to a phone call from an old friend.
> My DH and I have been walking everyday and that helps.
> I need a motivational speech...anyone got one?



First of all, losing 22 lbs is amazing!  But, I know how frustrating a plateau can be, especially if you feel like you've been doing all the right things.  Unfortunately, you may find plateaus more common as you approach your goal.  I'd recommend that you concentrate on those things that are TOTALLY within your control - using your tracker and exercising when you can.  All the rest will fall into place.

"The flower that blooms in adversity is the most rare and beautiful of all." - Fa Zhou, Mulan


----------



## lisajl

acwinsett said:


> First of all, losing 22 lbs is amazing!  But, I know how frustrating a plateau can be, especially if you feel like you've been doing all the right things.  Unfortunately, you may find plateaus more common as you approach your goal.  I'd recommend that you concentrate on those things that are TOTALLY within your control - using your tracker and exercising when you can.  All the rest will fall into place.
> 
> "The flower that blooms in adversity is the most rare and beautiful of all." - Fa Zhou, Mulan



Thank you!  I know...keep working at it.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Yesterday the talk at my WW meeting was all about getting the balance of foods right. The leader was saying that even if you stick to your points you must also check that you're not spending too much points on treat type foods or weightloss can slow down/stop. She recommended looking at the different food groups again and checking you are getting nutrients from them all and to try to limit sweet treats/alcohol to 4points per day.
Maybe it would help you to lose if you checked over your tracker to see how you spend your points? She also reminded everyone to drink more water! Hope this helps You've done an amazing job so far so keep at it and the weight will surely fall off soon


----------



## StayCool

WI day today for me. I wasn't expecting much because of my splurges at the State Fair, among other things. I did stay close to my points though. Surprisingly I was down 1.6 today for a total of 19.6!!  I am hoping to hit the 20 lb mark next week which makes me super excited.  

Well today is my last day before college starts up again tomorrow and my kids go back to school so I'm off to enjoy the rest of my "summer vacation".  Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## christinascreative

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Yesterday the talk at my WW meeting was all about getting the balance of foods right. The leader was saying that even if you stick to your points you must also check that you're not spending too much points on treat type foods or weightloss can slow down/stop. She recommended looking at the different food groups again and checking you are getting nutrients from them all and to try to limit sweet treats/alcohol to 4points per day.


This is a great tip. I lost .8 this week and though a loss is a loss, I was a little disappointed. I didn't "mess up" (go beyond points) all week. Surely, the loss would be more! Nope- I did snack quite a bit though. Thanks for this reminder. I'm going to do more fruit eating for snacks and less *ahem* Pirate's Booty and 100 cal packs this week and hopefully that will make the difference. 
Thanks again! Great reminder for all of us


----------



## shannon006

I would like to introduce myself to the group. A little history, I first joined WW probably 15 years ago, didn't do well at all. I ended up going to Medical Weight Loss clinic, with great success, until a couple of years later I gained that weight back, plus some. So I went back to Medical Weight loss, lost some and have gained it back. Last year DH and I joined WW together, and started to do very well, and somehow fell off the wagon.

So, here I am again, starting back with the points plus from last year, and plan on going back to WW next month. I have been so hesitant with the holidays coming. I don't want to be "deprived" of all the great treats, and I love to bake. So I found this group and was was hoping to get some great support from some of the happiest people on earth

Thanks for listening, and I can't wait to get ideas from you


----------



## christinascreative

shannon006 said:


> I would like to introduce myself to the group. A little history, I first joined WW probably 15 years ago, didn't do well at all. I ended up going to Medical Weight Loss clinic, with great success, until a couple of years later I gained that weight back, plus some. So I went back to Medical Weight loss, lost some and have gained it back. Last year DH and I joined WW together, and started to do very well, and somehow fell off the wagon.
> 
> So, here I am again, starting back with the points plus from last year, and plan on going back to WW next month. I have been so hesitant with the holidays coming. I don't want to be "deprived" of all the great treats, and I love to bake. So I found this group and was was hoping to get some great support from some of the happiest people on earth
> 
> Thanks for listening, and I can't wait to get ideas from you



Hi Shannon & Welcome!  
My dh and I go to WW together too. I have found a couple of WW friendly blogs with some great recipes -- www.laaloosh.com and www.dashingdish.com 
Hope they help you stay on the wagon AND bake some great treats. (Disclaimer: I don't write either of these blogs or know the people who do-- though I'd give them a big kiss if I did ;-) ) 
Check in here to keep yourself on track. Go to the meetings. Track your food. Keep thinking of how awesome you're going to feel. You can do it!


----------



## JavArmy

Okay, have not been sticking to the plan AT ALL, but I have been continuing to work out.   I woke up and REALLY didn't want to this morning, so I put it off (which i knew i shouldn't do).  Anyway, I'm glad because i did end up working out today (even if it was this evening!)  So, I guess I'm not totally gone.  I just need to get back on track!


----------



## WonderlandsMostWantd

Hello all!  I didnt realize the Dis had a WW thread until now!  Im pretty excited.   MY DH and I joined WW at the end of July  were in week 6 now. As of my Sunday weigh in, Im down 13.6 pounds and have hit my 5% mark.  I still have quite a bit more to go, but it feels good to be doing well so far. Hopefully I can keep it up


----------



## jessc79

Up .8 this week.  Ugh.


----------



## alizesmom

JavArmy said:
			
		

> Okay, have not been sticking to the plan AT ALL, but I have been continuing to work out.   I woke up and REALLY didn't want to this morning, so I put it off (which i knew i shouldn't do).  Anyway, I'm glad because i did end up working out today (even if it was this evening!)  So, I guess I'm not totally gone.  I just need to get back on track!



I'll get back on track if you will. Consider this a challenge.


----------



## bumbershoot

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Funny I had to smile today at the number of people changing shoes and stripping off cardigans etc (one lady took off her watch) before the weigh-in



I take off my glasses.  Once I got off the scale and realized I'd left my rings, or a barrette, on, laughed about it, and the receptionist asked if I wanted to take it off and re-weigh.    I didn't, but it was really nice of her to offer!

I have a WI outfit, though it had to change when the shorts I started in were absolutely falling off of me.  New shorts = lighter shorts!  Not sure what I'll do as the weather gets colder, but hey, those clothes will be smaller and therefore lighter, right?




lisajl said:


> We did not have a meeting tonight and I missed last weeks due to a phone call from an old friend.



Can you go to a meeting later in the week?  You will still have Wed through Saturday to hit a meeting for this week!


**********

Last week I was up .2- thanks TOM!  Then we went on a mini vacation, where I pretty much left tracking behind.  Said "I'm not adding it up, but I'll write it down" then didn't write it down.  Well, today I realized how silly that was (I'll do that at Disney, where I'm walking 10 hours a day, but not elsewhere) and started entering it...omg.  I don't even think I've remembered everything, and I'm 17 points in the red.  And I don't think I'll be making that up in APs, either, not in just 3 days before WI (unless I want to work out before WI on Sat?).  

But we'll see what happens!  I do normally eat all points coming to me, but I spread it out...so I'm not looking forward to the "deprivation" of just 26 points.  I would have been only 14 points in the hole, but I felt the need to have 2 milano cookies while adding it all up, LOL.  


Editing to add: the person that inspired me to actually track was DH.  He tracked a 100 point day over the weekend.  Now, he gets 68 points per day, so it's not as bad for him as if *I* tracked a 100 point day, but still, wow!  He has had way bigger emotional eating issues in his life than I ever had, with the smallest-seeming things causing backslides, so for him to track that day was very inspiring.  Probably should tell him that, eh?


On the other hand, I had 12" lopped off my hair over the weekend, so I've got that on my side!  Now I just have to send in the ponytail to donate.   



I'm repeating Week 8 of my C25K program.  Last week I did 2 out of 3 days on actual ground, not the treadmill, and it was soooo hard.  This week I'm back on the treadmill.   I plan to repeat the program a couple times, doing it differently, so I'll ultimately get used to running on the ground (and for distance, not time like I'm doing it now), but not now.  Treadmill is good.


----------



## Mermaid02

I weigh in tonight- hoping to make my 10% but I'm not sure I'll do it!


----------



## pwdebbie

I did it!  I hit the big 50 tonight!  Actually, 50.4. Which is also 20% for me (even if WW doesn't celebrate past 10%, I do).

 
(Isn't it appropriate that they are dancing bananas and not dancing cupcakes or ice cream cones?)​
My next goal is for my age and weight to match.  

I was thinking about what changes I have seen in myself physically since joining WW and thought I'd list a few to encourage others.
* I haven't had to eat a Tums since the day I started following the plan.
* My uvula (you know -- the thing that hangs down in the back of your mouth?) no longer falls back in my throat and chokes me (the dental hygienist will be pleased).
* My bp is lower (can't wait to see my doctor in two weeks, usually I dread the appointment).

I'm a happy gal today!  [Don't tell my dh, but last night I planted the thought in his head that to celebrate my weight loss, dd (who is now down 54) and I should go for a short trip to WDW.  It would be a great 30th birthday gift for her in early December, don't you think?   ]


----------



## Aburns8

pwdebbie said:


> I did it!  I hit the big 50 tonight!  Actually, 50.4. Which is also 20% for me (even if WW doesn't celebrate past 10%, I do).



Congratulations!  That is awesome! You are at where I want to be by January. Keep up the good work!


----------



## StayCool

pwdebbie said:


> I did it!  I hit the big 50 tonight!  Actually, 50.4. Which is also 20% for me (even if WW doesn't celebrate past 10%, I do).



 Awesome!!

I'm dragging today. I've been faithful to my 30 Day Shred for the last couple of weeks but today it was torture. I didn't sleep long enough last night so maybe that is my problem.  I measured my waist yesterday to see if there was a change. I've lost 2 inches off my waist in 6-8 weeks!  That was enough for me to turn the DVD on this morning! lol

Sent the kids off to school this morning and it's back to college for me tonight. I just don't know how I'm going to be able to sit from 1:30 - 8 pm! I'm sure I will be checking in from my phone just so I can stay awake!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

pwdebbie said:


> I did it!  I hit the big 50 tonight!  Actually, 50.4. Which is also 20% for me (even if WW doesn't celebrate past 10%, I do).



 Congrats!!!!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

It's weigh-in day! And not a good one. 

I'm up 3.2 pounds!! 

But, that was to be expected. I was on a mini-vacation for 4 days, came back Sunday night and got back on plan on Monday. We drank, ate wedding cake, cupcakes and had fun, but now I feel bloated and the gain was what I tought it would be. I'm sure I didn't actualy gain 3.2 pounds over the weekend, I'm pretty sure most of this is water because I feel really bloated.

Well, I'm back on plan and leaving on the Fantasy next Friday, so I'll try to at least lose this gain. I do plan on working out during my cruise also to help with all the fabulous food we will be eating.

Have a good week everybody!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

keahgirl8 said:


> That's the perk of being an online member...naked weigh-ins!



Yup! I'm with you on this too!


----------



## jacksmomma

Tonight is my first meeting.  I am nervous but excited!  What can I expect?  Should I go early?  Will I stay after for a newbie talk?


----------



## pwdebbie

jacksmomma said:


> Tonight is my first meeting.  I am nervous but excited!  What can I expect?  Should I go early?  Will I stay after for a newbie talk?



If your meeting starts at say, 6:00, get there about 5:30.  WI, fill out forms if you didn't do it online, get your packet of materials.  

Yes, you will be encouraged to stay for a 20-minute presentation afterward.  There are three and they rotate, so you will want to stay after for this week and the following two.  And if you want to take them again, you are welcome to stay for them any time you want.  I'm thinking about sitting through them again because I'm in a different meeting now and I really like how this leader does things. Plus, I was a little overwhelmed in the beginning AND I didn't want to be there, so I don't think I gleaned as much from them as I should have.

The first meetings I attended was pretty low-key and quiet and people pretty much kept to themselves.  And there was a person attending that I had previous bad experiences with who tended to try to dominate the meetings. I was glad when dd told me that she was going to have to switch meetings because of her son's soccer schedule.  The lady who leads the meetings I go to now is lively, enthusiastic, fun, and just little bit nutty.  The attitude of the leader can do a lot to impact the flavor of the meeting.  

You can expect a short discussion time followed by some interaction and then the celebrations.  I thought the celebration part was corny but now I really look forward to it.  And then our meeting ends with a challenge for the following week (also found in the weekly) and an invitation for newcomers to stay for introductory chat.  I think it is called Power Points or something along that line.

Enjoy yourself!


----------



## Madame Bonfamille

Hi! Got room for one more? I started WW in August - went to 3 meetings then missed the next 4 due to family crisis. Now I am ready to start back! My weigh in is Thursday night, kinda holding my breath I have been good and I have been on the TM every night for a week so hopefully I won't be too disappointed. I have 80 pounds to drop and a closet full of clothes waiting on me when I!

I look forward to following everyone's progress...it is sooooo encouraging!


----------



## acwinsett

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> I did it!  I hit the big 50 tonight!  Actually, 50.4.



Big-huge-happy-congratulations!!!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

pwdebbie said:


> I did it!  I hit the big 50 tonight!  Actually, 50.4. Which is also 20% for me (even if WW doesn't celebrate past 10%, I do).
> 
> 
> (Isn't it appropriate that they are dancing bananas and not dancing cupcakes or ice cream cones?)​
> My next goal is for my age and weight to match.
> 
> I was thinking about what changes I have seen in myself physically since joining WW and thought I'd list a few to encourage others.
> * I haven't had to eat a Tums since the day I started following the plan.
> * My uvula (you know -- the thing that hangs down in the back of your mouth?) no longer falls back in my throat and chokes me (the dental hygienist will be pleased).
> * My bp is lower (can't wait to see my doctor in two weeks, usually I dread the appointment).
> 
> I'm a happy gal today!  [Don't tell my dh, but last night I planted the thought in his head that to celebrate my weight loss, dd (who is now down 54) and I should go for a short trip to WDW.  It would be a great 30th birthday gift for her in early December, don't you think?   ]



Congratulations and thanks for sharing the changes you've noticed as you've gotten healthier

Bumbershoot I love that you need smaller shorts. You are definitely winning the battle of the bulge


----------



## NC State

I was so disappointed last week on my birthday. I was so hoping to reach my 45 lbs mark.  I missed it by 1/2 lb plus I had no walking or running time because of my knee. This week I enjoyed my weekend and ate good but I made good healthy choices and I not only lost that 1/2 lb but I lost enough where I'm at a 46 lbs weight lost!  I couldn't believe it.  I'm just 14 lbs away from my goal.

I have just one month before my next 5K and 168 days until my 1/2 marathon!  I have lots to be thankful for and I do thank all of my family and friends for believing in me.

Just remember don't give up and jump over those bumps in the road...you will feel so much better!

-Stephanie


----------



## Aburns8

NC State said:


> I was so disappointed last week on my birthday. I was so hoping to reach my 45 lbs mark.  I missed it by 1/2 lb plus I had no walking or running time because of my knee. This week I enjoyed my weekend and ate good but I made good healthy choices and I not only lost that 1/2 lb but I lost enough where I'm at a 46 lbs weight lost!  I couldn't believe it.  I'm just 14 lbs away from my goal.
> 
> I have just one month before my next 5K and 168 days until my 1/2 marathon!  I have lots to be thankful for and I do thank all of my family and friends for believing in me.
> 
> Just remember don't give up and jump over those bumps in the road...you will feel so much better!
> 
> -Stephanie



Congratulations on the loss! I am freaking out over my half marathon. I am wishing I didn't sign up. I have a feeling I am going to be picked up for going too slow


----------



## jacksmomma

Congrats to everyone for making such great progress!

My first meeting went great!  I am excited to get started!  Has anyone used the fitness tracker that plus into the computer?  (I cannot remember the exact name.). I am really thinking about getting one.  I think it will make me more aware and accountable.


----------



## kathie859

jacksmomma said:


> Congrats to everyone for making such great progress!
> 
> My first meeting went great!  I am excited to get started!  Has anyone used the fitness tracker that plus into the computer?  (I cannot remember the exact name.). I am really thinking about getting one.  I think it will make me more aware and accountable.



I've wondered about this device, too.   I need to ask about it at my next meeting (next Monday--really hoping for a good weigh-in).  I'm trying to get out of my sedentary lifestyle and perhaps this would help me get motivated to move.

I spent last week eating and splurging and skipped my meeting.  But am back on track now with the help of my Daily Tracker--it's so mportant to write EVERYTHING down.  If I don't, I'm a mess!  It's amazing how much better I feel, physically and emotionally, when I eat right!


----------



## StayCool

Yesterday was my first day of classes. Blah. The plus side is that I graduate in May and then I'm swearing off formal education forever! lol But I think they are trying to kill us. So my biggest goal this semester (besides getting all my work done!) is to stick with WW and working out no matter what. It is going to be hard but I really need to do it for me. 

I got my HRM today. I haven't opened it yet, but that will be tomorrow's goal. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Sandi

pwdebbie said:


> I did it!  I hit the big 50 tonight!  Actually, 50.4. Which is also 20% for me (even if WW doesn't celebrate past 10%, I do).
> 
> 
> (Isn't it appropriate that they are dancing bananas and not dancing cupcakes or ice cream cones?)​
> My next goal is for _*my age and weight to match*_.



Congratulations *Debbie*!  Hitting the 50 pound weight loss mark is fantastic.  I had to laugh at your "age and weight match" comment though.  So, are you close to 100 years old or so?  I assume you meant age and weight loss to match, but you gave me a good giggle.

I've been away from this thread for a few weeks.  Went to WDW (had a fabulous time) and have had to do other travels for work and family.  Anyway, I hadn't tracked and missed three weeks of meetings.  Finally faced the scales yesterday and I own my 4 pound weight gain.  Now I'm 8 pounds from goal.  All my choice, so I'm back on track and moving on.  I'm hopeful to have a decent WI next Wednesday!


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> I did it!  I hit the big 50 tonight!  Actually, 50.4. Which is also 20% for me (even if WW doesn't celebrate past 10%, I do).
> 
> 
> (Isn't it appropriate that they are dancing bananas and not dancing cupcakes or ice cream cones?)
> 
> My next goal is for my age and weight to match.
> 
> I was thinking about what changes I have seen in myself physically since joining WW and thought I'd list a few to encourage others.
> * I haven't had to eat a Tums since the day I started following the plan.
> * My uvula (you know -- the thing that hangs down in the back of your mouth?) no longer falls back in my throat and chokes me (the dental hygienist will be pleased).
> * My bp is lower (can't wait to see my doctor in two weeks, usually I dread the appointment).
> 
> I'm a happy gal today!  [Don't tell my dh, but last night I planted the thought in his head that to celebrate my weight loss, dd (who is now down 54) and I should go for a short trip to WDW.  It would be a great 30th birthday gift for her in early December, don't you think?   ]



Congratulations Debbie!  I am so proud of you!


----------



## jacksmomma

kathie859 said:


> I've wondered about this device, too.   I need to ask about it at my next meeting (next Monday--really hoping for a good weigh-in).  I'm trying to get out of my sedentary lifestyle and perhaps this would help me get motivated to move.
> 
> I spent last week eating and splurging and skipped my meeting.  But am back on track now with the help of my Daily Tracker--it's so mportant to write EVERYTHING down.  If I don't, I'm a mess!  It's amazing how much better I feel, physically and emotionally, when I eat right!



I am trying to track everything, but the online tracker does not have Arby's and neither of the WW products (a meal and a snack) I consumed today.    I also cannot find the scanner to scan the codes on the foods.  I am excited about this adventure, but frustrated already!  Can anyone help?


----------



## keahgirl8

jacksmomma said:
			
		

> I am trying to track everything, but the online tracker does not have Arby's and neither of the WW products (a meal and a snack) I consumed today.    I also cannot find the scanner to scan the codes on the foods.  I am excited about this adventure, but frustrated already!  Can anyone help?



It does take a little more time, but sometimes you just have to use a calculator and figure everything.  If you are going to a restaurant that is not in the tracker, you may have to go to their website for nutritional info and calculate it.  Is the scanner you are referring to the iPhone app?  If so, you search the app store for "Weight Watchers scanner" and you will find it.


----------



## jacksmomma

keahgirl8 said:


> It does take a little more time, but sometimes you just have to use a calculator and figure everything.  If you are going to a restaurant that is not in the tracker, you may have to go to their website for nutritional info and calculate it.  Is the scanner you are referring to the iPhone app?  If so, you search the app store for "Weight Watchers scanner" and you will find it.



Great, thanks!  I will do a search to see if I can find it.


----------



## Sandi

jacksmomma said:


> Great, thanks!  I will do a search to see if I can find it.



Just so you know, the WW scanner doesn't have info for every food product.  I often get a "not recognized" (or something similar) message when I scan stuff at the grocery store or at home.  In those cases, you just have to do the calculation.


----------



## pwdebbie

Sandi said:


> Congratulations *Debbie*!  Hitting the 50 pound weight loss mark is fantastic.  I had to laugh at your "age and weight match" comment though.  So, are you close to 100 years old or so?  I assume you meant age and weight loss to match, but you gave me a good giggle.
> 
> I've been away from this thread for a few weeks.  Went to WDW (had a fabulous time) and have had to do other travels for work and family.  Anyway, I hadn't tracked and missed three weeks of meetings.  Finally faced the scales yesterday and I own my 4 pound weight gain.  Now I'm 8 pounds from goal.  All my choice, so I'm back on track and moving on.  I'm hopeful to have a decent WI next Wednesday!



Good catch, Sandi!  Yes, I did mean weight loss.  I turn 57 in October and would like to be down 57 lbs by then.

Eight pounds from goal is great!  I know, you were happier when you could say you were four pounds from goal, but you'll get back there soon enough.  I know what a two-day trip did to me, I can't imagine three weeks of traveling.


----------



## pwdebbie

StayCool said:


> Yesterday was my first day of classes. Blah. The plus side is that I graduate in May and then I'm swearing off formal education forever! lol But I think they are trying to kill us. So my biggest goal this semester (besides getting all my work done!) is to stick with WW and working out no matter what. It is going to be hard but I really need to do it for me.
> 
> I got my HRM today. I haven't opened it yet, but that will be tomorrow's goal.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



What is an HRM?


----------



## pwdebbie

jacksmomma said:


> I am trying to track everything, but the online tracker does not have Arby's and neither of the WW products (a meal and a snack) I consumed today.    I also cannot find the scanner to scan the codes on the foods.  I am excited about this adventure, but frustrated already!  Can anyone help?



Just Diet Now shows points for restaurants.

Exercise 4 Weight Loss also has restaurant points.


----------



## lovesmurfs

pwdebbie said:


> What is an HRM?



I think it's Heart Rate Monitor.


----------



## sjms71

GREAT JOB EVERYONE!  Another busy week for me, having a yard sale tomorrow however, been sticking to 26 points like glue.   I wanted to mention an app that a friend recommended.  It's Pts plus diary, the scanner seems to be a lot more accurate than the weight watchers one.  Unfortunately,  it's not a free one but I think it was like 1.99.  I have it for iPhone not sure if there is an android app.   I don't even use WW mobile anymore.   Also exercise 4 weight loss has an app too, that one is called NutriScore, which has restaurant points.  I have had that one a while so can't remember what I paid but it is worth it.


----------



## kathie859

pwdebbie said:


> Just Diet Now shows points for restaurants.
> 
> Exercise for Weight Loss also has restaurant points.



Thank you!!!!  I struggle when I eat out and this will help me a LOT!!!!


----------



## WDWRids

A bit of a struggle this week......but no gains.  Stayed the same when I weighed this morning.  How have some of you got it back into gear after a week of the blah's?


----------



## StayCool

pwdebbie said:


> What is an HRM?



Heart Rate Monitor. I'm going to use it so I can tell how many APs I get. Right now I'm just guessing because I have no real way of telling. Plus I want to use it to help me learn to run.


----------



## sjms71

With all this talk about HRM, I was wondering does anyone have a bodybugg?


----------



## JavArmy

Okay, today was weigh in day for me.  Considering I didn't stick to the plan AT ALL this week, it wasn't horrible.  I did gain, but not as much as I expected.  I'm pretty sure this was because I continued my workout.  Well, today starts a new week, so I'm starting over.  Let's see if I can stick to it this week (and keep up the work outs!).  Next week is Disney, so I'm sure that's out the window, but no reason to put on pounds before i go too   Then it will be a totally clean slate when I get back.

Even though I'm not doing the best, it keeps me motivated to see you all doing so well on here.  I'm hoping that by me still posting i'll not only serve as an example of what NOT to do, but I won't veer compleatly off track.  Thanks again to all


----------



## StayCool

JavArmy said:


> Okay, today was weigh in day for me.  Considering I didn't stick to the plan AT ALL this week, it wasn't horrible.  I did gain, but not as much as I expected.  I'm pretty sure this was because I continued my workout.  Well, today starts a new week, so I'm starting over.  Let's see if I can stick to it this week (and keep up the work outs!).  Next week is Disney, so I'm sure that's out the window, but no reason to put on pounds before i go too   Then it will be a totally clean slate when I get back.
> 
> Even though I'm not doing the best, it keeps me motivated to see you all doing so well on here.  I'm hoping that by me still posting i'll not only serve as an example of what NOT to do, but I won't veer compleatly off track.  Thanks again to all



Just come back from Disney and start over. As long as you don't give up you are winning! Plus if we ate perfectly all the time we would definitely fall off the wagon!  You did well sticking with your workout and that is half the battle.  Enjoy your vacation. 

I definitely use this board to help me stay motivated. Otherwise I would have lost interest by now. You guys are the best!  Plus where else would I learn all this information??


----------



## Bewitch324

Aburns8 said:


> Congratulations on the loss! I am freaking out over my half marathon. I am wishing I didn't sign up. I have a feeling I am going to be picked up for going too slow



Try not to freak out!!!  I'm sure you'll be fine...but look at it this way...even if you don't FINISH it, just by showing up and starting it and doing the best you possibly can, you are doing more than 99% of the general population!  Maybe you won't make it to the end, probably you will...but EITHER WAY YOU ARE A WINNER!!!!! 

Just keep training and do the best you can!!  I have my first double digit walk tomorrow morning...11 miles.  I'm pretty nervous, my longest walk so far has been 9 miles.  But I have a plan, my ipod is loaded and I'm going to take my time and do the best I can.

Have a great night!!!
Brooke


----------



## sjms71

JavArmy said:
			
		

> Okay, today was weigh in day for me.  Considering I didn't stick to the plan AT ALL this week, it wasn't horrible.  I did gain, but not as much as I expected.  I'm pretty sure this was because I continued my workout.  Well, today starts a new week, so I'm starting over.  Let's see if I can stick to it this week (and keep up the work outs!).  Next week is Disney, so I'm sure that's out the window, but no reason to put on pounds before i go too   Then it will be a totally clean slate when I get back.
> 
> Even though I'm not doing the best, it keeps me motivated to see you all doing so well on here.  I'm hoping that by me still posting i'll not only serve as an example of what NOT to do, but I won't veer compleatly off track.  Thanks again to all



BRAVO! For facing the music and not giving up.   This is a lifestyle change so there is bound to be ups AND downs.   It took me over two years to lose 74 lbs.  Lots of great weeks and some not so great weeks, but just dust yourself off and keep moving forward.   Do your very best this week so you can go into your Disney trip having lost the weight you gained this week.  GOOD LUCK! You can do it!


----------



## sjms71

Bewitch324 said:
			
		

> Try not to freak out!!!  I'm sure you'll be fine...but look at it this way...even if you don't FINISH it, just by showing up and starting it and doing the best you possibly can, you are doing more than 99% of the general population!  Maybe you won't make it to the end, probably you will...but EITHER WAY YOU ARE A WINNER!!!!!
> 
> Just keep training and do the best you can!!  I have my first double digit walk tomorrow morning...11 miles.  I'm pretty nervous, my longest walk so far has been 9 miles.  But I have a plan, my ipod is loaded and I'm going to take my time and do the best I can.
> 
> Have a great night!!!
> Brooke



11 miles Brooke!   That's great!


----------



## averill94

WDWRids said:


> A bit of a struggle this week......but no gains.  Stayed the same when I weighed this morning.  How have some of you got it back into gear after a week of the blah's?



I have had lots of weeks of the blahs but just keep hanging in!!!  I have given up so many times before.  I have to remember where I came from and look at the BIG picture (and it is a big picture )

I also grabbed the Jean Nidetch bio this summer as well as David Kirchoff's book. They were both great reads and very inspiring.  Jean is an amazing woman. Reading blogs online has helped me a ton too.  Amazing stories out there.

Reading this board and going to meetings helps so much.


----------



## StayCool

I used the heart rate monitor today for the first time. I have to say I was a little disappointed because I *only* burned 180 calories. But now that I stop and think about it, that is 180 calories in only 20 minutes. Hmmm... I guess that isn't so bad. Anyway it works out to about 2 APs. I like to watch them add up. lol

It's a gray and dreary day here so a good day to do homework (if there is such a thing!). Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Aburns8

WI today, down another 2 pounds. Grand total of 22.6 pounds. Next week will be 16 weeks and I am close to my 10%!


----------



## lovesmurfs

Aburns8 said:


> WI today, down another 2 pounds. Grand total of 22.6 pounds. Next week will be 16 weeks and I am close to my 10%!



Yay!!!!  How awesome -- great job!

My WI was disappointing -- up 0.6.  I know it could be a combination of a number of things, but my educated guess would be not tracking after 4:00 p.m.  Hmm.....guess the "Estimation Plan" isn't on the WW website, eh?

So back to basics!


----------



## sjms71

Aburns8 said:
			
		

> WI today, down another 2 pounds. Grand total of 22.6 pounds. Next week will be 16 weeks and I am close to my 10%!



Great job!!



			
				lovesmurfs said:
			
		

> Yay!!!!  How awesome -- great job!
> 
> My WI was disappointing -- up 0.6.  I know it could be a combination of a number of things, but my educated guess would be not tracking after 4:00 p.m.  Hmm.....guess the "Estimation Plan" isn't on the WW website, eh?
> 
> So back to basics!



Hang in there!  You're right,  back to basics works.  As they say, only track points the days you want to lose .


----------



## Bewitch324

Happy Saturday everyone!  Did my 11 miles this morning!  I'm still pretty slow at this point, but I finished in the time I planned and felt really pretty good the whole way through.  Have a couple new blisters but not too bad.

WI tomorrow...a little worried as I kinda jumped off the wagon this week a bit...slipped on the holiday weekend and just sort of kept sliding...so I think it will be back to basics for me too!!

Have a great night everyone!

Brooke


----------



## sjms71

Bewitch324 said:
			
		

> Happy Saturday everyone!  Did my 11 miles this morning!  I'm still pretty slow at this point, but I finished in the time I planned and felt really pretty good the whole way through.  Have a couple new blisters but not too bad.
> 
> WI tomorrow...a little worried as I kinda jumped off the wagon this week a bit...slipped on the holiday weekend and just sort of kept sliding...so I think it will be back to basics for me too!!
> 
> Have a great night everyone!
> 
> Brooke



Good for you Brooke.   How long does 11 miles take?  I am by no means an expert at this, but as a lifetimer I still struggle everyday.  The important part is no matter how much we slide or get off track we still stick with it and don't give up!


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

We just got home from vacation at the Jersey Shore. We had a great time but sadly WW only lasted the first 3 days. I did my best to be aware of what I was eating but I stopped counting and measuring. I did stick with my exercise plan and we walked a lot on the boardwalk, to the store, up and down the beach, etc. I will hop on the scale tomorrow and see how things look and then Tuesday will be my official WI at WW. Looking forward to being back on track!


----------



## keahgirl8

StayCool said:
			
		

> I used the heart rate monitor today for the first time. I have to say I was a little disappointed because I *only* burned 180 calories. But now that I stop and think about it, that is 180 calories in only 20 minutes. Hmmm... I guess that isn't so bad. Anyway it works out to about 2 APs. I like to watch them add up. lol
> 
> It's a gray and dreary day here so a good day to do homework (if there is such a thing!). Hope everyone is having a great day!



I'd say 2 AP in 20 minutes is great!



			
				Aburns8 said:
			
		

> WI today, down another 2 pounds. Grand total of 22.6 pounds. Next week will be 16 weeks and I am close to my 10%!



Congratulations!


----------



## robinb

I weighed in yesterday and "reset" my starting weight.  I went UP a point to 27 .  A bummer, for sure.  The good news is that I am sure to get some 5-lb stars and I have a whole new 5% and 10% goal weight to shoot for.


----------



## lovesmurfs

Okay, peeps.  If you're in need of a , go to this website and tour through the cards (and read her comments).

I seriously haven't laughed so hard in a really long time.  Tears laughing!


----------



## pwdebbie

Aburns8 said:


> WI today, down another 2 pounds. Grand total of 22.6 pounds. Next week will be 16 weeks and I am close to my 10%!



Good for you!


----------



## pwdebbie

lovesmurfs said:


> Okay, peeps.  If you're in need of a , go to this website and tour through the cards (and read her comments).
> 
> I seriously haven't laughed so hard in a really long time.  Tears laughing!



And that was why I refused to join WW for so long!


----------



## robinb

lovesmurfs said:


> Okay, peeps.  If you're in need of a , go to this website and tour through the cards (and read her comments).
> 
> I seriously haven't laughed so hard in a really long time.  Tears laughing!


Link please?  n/m  I found it: http://www.candyboots.com/wwcards.html

O-M-G  She put them in a COOKBOOK!  
http://www.amazon.com/The-Amazing-M...sr=8-1&keywords=amazing+mackerel+pudding+plan


----------



## JavArmy

Just had to come on here and pat myself on the back.  I did my run today (even though I REALLY wasn't feeling like it) and even though I was REALLY feeling like ordering a pizza to go with the football game today, I decided against it.  Weekends are the hardest for me, I always want to get lazy and eat everything.  We are almost to monday and monday is almost to friday and friday is "Going to Disney" Day!

P.S.  Go Pack Go


----------



## ronalee

Had my WI today... Initially thought I was up 10 pounds, which I couldn't figure out how... I knew I wasn't the greatest following program... Then my darling husband took his foot of the scale and I was only up .6 

He got a few laughs from the line, as I smacked his arm... Next week he will not be allowed near me during the WI, even if he does pay


----------



## StayCool

I'm struggling today. It is much cooler out and when it gets cooler out I want to bake! Sooo... I'm craving cake, cookies and brownies. Pretty much anything bad that you can think of. The worst part is that it is barely after 6pm and I have a long time til bed. Hopefully I can hold strong.


----------



## JavArmy

StayCool said:
			
		

> I'm struggling today. It is much cooler out and when it gets cooler out I want to bake! Sooo... I'm craving cake, cookies and brownies. Pretty much anything bad that you can think of. The worst part is that it is barely after 6pm and I have a long time til bed. Hopefully I can hold strong.



I like it cooler because I eat more soup, oatmeal, and cream of wheat! Good luck to you!


----------



## StayCool

JavArmy said:


> I like it cooler because I eat more soup, oatmeal, and cream of wheat! Good luck to you!



I eat more soup and chilis, but I also love to bake in the fall and our go-to recipes usually involve pasta. So now I'm going to have to find some new fall recipes that are quick and easy. Does anyone have any suggestions for fall/winter dinners?


----------



## christinascreative

WI day yesterday- -1.2. Was hoping to reach the 30 lb mark but alas it's going to probably be next week. I "crammed" all my exercise toward the end of the week and really needed to do more than just 2 days of running. You live, you learn. I'm down a total of 28.8 though and ran my first 5k in 9.5 years today. My time was 41:01 and I was just hoping for it to be under 45. 
I just keep plugging along. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## JavArmy

christinascreative said:


> WI day yesterday- -1.2. Was hoping to reach the 30 lb mark but alas it's going to probably be next week. I "crammed" all my exercise toward the end of the week and really needed to do more than just 2 days of running. You live, you learn. I'm down a total of 28.8 though and ran my first 5k in 9.5 years today. My time was 41:01 and I was just hoping for it to be under 45.
> I just keep plugging along. How's everyone else doing?



Good for you on the 5k!!  And as far as the exercise, some is better than none, but I get what you are saying about cramming it in   Here's hoping you have a good week and your WI next week goes well as expected!


----------



## sjms71

christinascreative said:
			
		

> WI day yesterday- -1.2. Was hoping to reach the 30 lb mark but alas it's going to probably be next week. I "crammed" all my exercise toward the end of the week and really needed to do more than just 2 days of running. You live, you learn. I'm down a total of 28.8 though and ran my first 5k in 9.5 years today. My time was 41:01 and I was just hoping for it to be under 45.
> I just keep plugging along. How's everyone else doing?



Great job on your loss this week and the 5k, woot woot


----------



## StayCool

Well I got my workout in already this morning which is amazing since I'm definitely not a morning person.  The heart rate monitor definitely helps push me to work harder since it beeps when I'm not in my target range for my heart rate. 

Last night I just went to bed instead of eating. I think I was just hungry because I was really tired. One of my bad habits is using food to keep me awake. Working over nights and studying late at night make this a hard habit to break, but I will!  

Hope everyone is having a great day! Time to crack open some new books. :/


----------



## christinascreative

JavArmy said:


> Good for you on the 5k!!  And as far as the exercise, some is better than none, but I get what you are saying about cramming it in   Here's hoping you have a good week and your WI next week goes well as expected!


Thanks! 



sjms71 said:


> Great job on your loss this week and the 5k, woot woot


Thanks! 



StayCool said:


> Last night I just went to bed instead of eating. I think I was just hungry because I was really tired. One of my bad habits is using food to keep me awake.


I do this. I was really tired at the end of yesterday- NOT hungry. Still forced myself to eat dinner, and then felt like "having a snack". It wasn't hunger and I should have just gone to bed! I have issues with sugar, and it's like my body craves it at night because it makes me pass out. I'm more aware of it now but I really need to just stop having sugar at night whether I have points or not.  
Good going for you to realize you were tired and just going to bed instead. I need to get better at that!


----------



## pwdebbie

JavArmy said:


> Just had to come on here and pat myself on the back.  I did my run today (even though I REALLY wasn't feeling like it) and even though I was REALLY feeling like ordering a pizza to go with the football game today, I decided against it.  Weekends are the hardest for me, I always want to get lazy and eat everything.  We are almost to monday and monday is almost to friday and friday is "Going to Disney" Day!
> 
> P.S.  Go Pack Go



I'll add my pat to your back!  Good for you for getting that run taken care of.

In the last week I've gotten three free or nearly-free pizza offers.  What are they trying to do to me?  

Yay for Friday!  Have a great trip.


----------



## pwdebbie

ronalee said:


> Had my WI today... Initially thought I was up 10 pounds, which I couldn't figure out how... I knew I wasn't the greatest following program... Then my darling husband took his foot of the scale and I was only up .6
> 
> He got a few laughs from the line, as I smacked his arm... Next week he will not be allowed near me during the WI, even if he does pay



That's just cruel.  You owe him big time.  Look out buddy, your day is coming.


----------



## pwdebbie

StayCool said:


> I'm struggling today. It is much cooler out and when it gets cooler out I want to bake! Sooo... I'm craving cake, cookies and brownies. Pretty much anything bad that you can think of. The worst part is that it is barely after 6pm and I have a long time til bed. Hopefully I can hold strong.



I baked a Tastefully Simple Nana's Apple Cake Saturday.  I guess that was a better choice than what I used to make -- Whipping Cream Pound Cake with Fudge Frosting!


----------



## pwdebbie

christinascreative said:


> WI day yesterday- -1.2. Was hoping to reach the 30 lb mark but alas it's going to probably be next week. I "crammed" all my exercise toward the end of the week and really needed to do more than just 2 days of running. You live, you learn. I'm down a total of 28.8 though and ran my first 5k in 9.5 years today. My time was 41:01 and I was just hoping for it to be under 45.
> I just keep plugging along. How's everyone else doing?



You better celebrate that 5K next week at your meeting!  What a great accomplishment!


----------



## keahgirl8

Congrats to everyone on their successes this week!  


It is weigh-in day!  I am down 2.6 pounds, 74.4 overall!


----------



## christinascreative

keahgirl8 said:


> Congrats to everyone on their successes this week!
> 
> 
> It is weigh-in day!  I am down 2.6 pounds, 74.4 overall!


      
Awesome job!!


----------



## lovesmurfs

keahgirl8 said:


> Congrats to everyone on their successes this week!
> 
> 
> It is weigh-in day!  I am down 2.6 pounds, 74.4 overall!



Wow!!!! Awesome!!!!


----------



## keahgirl8

christinascreative said:
			
		

> Awesome job!!





			
				lovesmurfs said:
			
		

> Wow!!!! Awesome!!!!



Awww!  Thanks guys!


----------



## sjms71

keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> Congrats to everyone on their successes this week!
> 
> It is weigh-in day!  I am down 2.6 pounds, 74.4 overall!



You ROCK!  that is awesome!  

Ok I know pictures inspire me is anyone willing to post some before and during pics?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## keahgirl8

sjms71 said:
			
		

> You ROCK!  that is awesome!
> 
> Ok I know pictures inspire me is anyone willing to post some before and during pics?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thanks!  I will post some when I get home.


----------



## sjms71

keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I will post some when I get home.



Yay!  Anyone else feel inspired to post your great successes we would love to see them .


----------



## Bewitch324

sjms71 said:


> Good for you Brooke.   How long does 11 miles take?  I am by no means an expert at this, but as a lifetimer I still struggle everyday.  The important part is no matter how much we slide or get off track we still stick with it and don't give up!



Hello.  I'm pretty slow, so my 11 miles on Saturday took 3 hours and 20 minutes.  It's about 4 minutes per mile slower than where I want to be...BUT it's about 3 minutes per mile faster than I was averaging back when I started walking consistently and three miles was really hard to finish...so I'll take it as a win!

WI yesterday, was down 2.2 and hit my 10% yay.  SO FAR to go though...really going to try and focus back on basics this week...tracking everything and following the guidelines...I got kinda sloppy the last couple of weeks...and I think I'm a little off track.  (That 2.2 was for 2 weeks as I didn't go to meeting last weekend we were out of town...).

Great job everyone!

Brooke


----------



## kathie859

I am down 1 lb. in spite of some serious deviation from the program

I keep just thinking that I've lost 11.6 lbs. since beginning 7/9--so I'm making progress--it's just slow progress.  The meeting was a good one with lots of discussion and I left feeling completely committed to adhering to WW. The meeting theme was Transform Your Habits so I've picked one of mine (I have several to choose from ---lucky me) which is my unhealthy eating in the evening and work on it.

Thanks to all who post their losses and gains. I seem to learn something from this thread every week.


----------



## Julia M

Hello, I am an "old" Weight Watcher who is back on plan. I restarted on the plan August 3 and am dealing with a slower rate of weight loss....assuming it has something to do with turning 50?? (Grr)

I lost 4.2 pounds over my first 4 weeks (including one staying the same week) and then almost doubled my weight loss with 4 pounds down at my last weigh in.

On the plus side, I am eating alot better and tracking well. I'm hoping I had a slow start but that things will continue to move along.

Julia


----------



## keahgirl8

Here are my before and "progress" pictures.  I'm not quite an after yet, but I'm getting there!

September 2011 - I started WW in February, but I didn't take any before pictures.  This is pretty much what I looked like though!






September 2012


----------



## lisajl

Well, I have not been to WW for 3 weeks.  Last week it was closed due to Labor Day and the week before I missed it due to a phone call from an old friend.
So, this was essentially week 3 for me and ..... I MAINTAINED!
I can't believe it!  I thought I had gained.  The good news is that I have a new goal and I know I can do this.

I will be going to a different meeting due to my changing work schedule, so maybe that will help too.

Get some new ideas, new people...I think it will be good.
I am looking forward to the day I won't go to meetings and can do this online.
But, for now, I need the support of real people.

Lisa


----------



## bumbershoot

Julia M said:


> Hello, I am an "old" Weight Watcher who is back on plan. I restarted on the plan August 3 and am dealing with a slower rate of weight loss....assuming it has something to do with turning 50?? (Grr)
> 
> I lost 4.2 pounds over my first 4 weeks (including one staying the same week) and then almost doubled my weight loss with 4 pounds down at my last weigh in.



Now, wait a minute...  5 weeks and 8.2 pounds down?  That isn't slow!  






ronalee said:


> Had my WI today... Initially thought I was up 10 pounds, which I couldn't figure out how... I knew I wasn't the greatest following program... Then my darling husband took his foot of the scale and I was only up .6
> 
> He got a few laughs from the line, as I smacked his arm... Next week he will not be allowed near me during the WI, even if he does pay








jacksmomma said:


> I am trying to track everything, but the online tracker does not have Arby's and neither of the WW products (a meal and a snack) I consumed today.    I also cannot find the scanner to scan the codes on the foods.  I am excited about this adventure, but frustrated already!  Can anyone help?



I see Arby's in the tracker; are you using the full website, or the mobile one?  The mobile doesn't have everything (or maybe it's the app that DH uses that doesn't have everything?), but when I use my computer and go to the main site with the main tracker, there's a long list I'm seeing right now of foods from Arby's.

Just use nutrition info for the WW things.  The scanner isn't always accurate, or so I've heard, and the NI is always going to give you the right info, well, as long as you are careful to enter fiber and protein at the right times (the app does it backwards!).


----------



## Mermaid02

keahgirl8 said:


> Here are my before and "progress" pictures.  I'm not quite an after yet, but I'm getting there!
> 
> September 2011 - I started WW in February, but I didn't take any before pictures.  This is pretty much what I looked like though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> September 2012



You look amazing! Thank you so much for sharing these!!


----------



## sjms71

Julia M said:


> Hello, I am an "old" Weight Watcher who is back on plan. I restarted on the plan August 3 and am dealing with a slower rate of weight loss....assuming it has something to do with turning 50?? (Grr)
> 
> I lost 4.2 pounds over my first 4 weeks (including one staying the same week) and then almost doubled my weight loss with 4 pounds down at my last weigh in.
> 
> On the plus side, I am eating alot better and tracking well. I'm hoping I had a slow start but that things will continue to move along.
> 
> Julia



Welcome    Good luck Julia



keahgirl8 said:


> Here are my before and "progress" pictures.  I'm not quite an after yet, but I'm getting there!
> 
> September 2011 - I started WW in February, but I didn't take any before pictures.  This is pretty much what I looked like though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> September 2012



awesome!  You look great, thanks for posting 



lisajl said:


> Well, I have not been to WW for 3 weeks.  Last week it was closed due to Labor Day and the week before I missed it due to a phone call from an old friend.
> So, this was essentially week 3 for me and ..... I MAINTAINED!
> I can't believe it!  I thought I had gained.  The good news is that I have a new goal and I know I can do this.
> 
> I will be going to a different meeting due to my changing work schedule, so maybe that will help too.
> 
> Get some new ideas, new people...I think it will be good.
> I am looking forward to the day I won't go to meetings and can do this online.
> But, for now, I need the support of real people.
> 
> Lisa



Let us know how the new meeting goes.   I personally can't do this without my meetings.   The first year of lifetime has been a struggle for me and my meetings and this board have been key to my success.  I slacked off this summer with checking in here and going to meetings and well now I'm up in weight a little.  So back to what I know works!  Good luck to you Lisa .


----------



## JavArmy

keahgirl8 said:


> Here are my before and "progress" pictures.  I'm not quite an after yet, but I'm getting there!
> 
> September 2011 - I started WW in February, but I didn't take any before pictures.  This is pretty much what I looked like though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> September 2012



WOW!!  Good for you!  You look wonderful!


----------



## StayCool

keahgirl8 said:


> Here are my before and "progress" pictures.  I'm not quite an after yet, but I'm getting there!
> 
> September 2011 - I started WW in February, but I didn't take any before pictures.  This is pretty much what I looked like though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> September 2012



 AWESOME!  You look great. 

WI for me today. Down 1.2 for a total of 20.8! I'm super excited to have made it past 20 pounds. Every other time I've tried to lose weight I've stopped at about 10 and just gave up. Not this time!


----------



## Aburns8

keahgirl8 said:


> Here are my before and "progress" pictures.  I'm not quite an after yet, but I'm getting there!
> 
> September 2011 - I started WW in February, but I didn't take any before pictures.  This is pretty much what I looked like though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> September 2012



Wow! You look amazing! I am hoping to look as good as you do!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

keahgirl8 said:


> Here are my before and "progress" pictures.  I'm not quite an after yet, but I'm getting there!
> 
> September 2011 - I started WW in February, but I didn't take any before pictures.  This is pretty much what I looked like though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> September 2012



Wow! AMAZING! Congrats.


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

I am leaving for Orlando on Thursday, we are sailing the Fantasy on Saturday. My weigh-in day is Wednesday, but I decided to weigh myself this morning because I don't know if I will think about it tomorrow or if I will have time too. I lost my gain of 3.2 pounds from last week plus *1.2 pounds* this week bringing this weight loss to *18 pounds* in total. I am really happy about that.

Since I am leaving on vacation, I do think I will gain some back, but I also plan on working out almost daily on the Fantasy so that I can still indulge in all the wonderful food!

Keep up the great work everyone and congrats to everyone who lost this week!


----------



## sjms71

StayCool said:
			
		

> AWESOME!  You look great.
> 
> WI for me today. Down 1.2 for a total of 20.8! I'm super excited to have made it past 20 pounds. Every other time I've tried to lose weight I've stopped at about 10 and just gave up. Not this time!



woot woot! congrats on 20.8!


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> Congrats to everyone on their successes this week!
> 
> 
> It is weigh-in day!  I am down 2.6 pounds, 74.4 overall!



Wow!  Just Wow!

ETA -- I just saw your pics.  Amazing!  Did you enter last month's WW contest?  Those pics would have been perfect.  My pics were terrible.  As my daughter said, "We hid from the camera and didn't allow any full-body pics."


----------



## pwdebbie

MellieluvsDisney said:


> I am leaving for Orlando on Thursday, we are sailing the Fantasy on Saturday. My weigh-in day is Wednesday, but I decided to weigh myself this morning because I don't know if I will think about it tomorrow or if I will have time too. I lost my gain of 3.2 pounds from last week plus *1.2 pounds* this week bringing this weight loss to *18 pounds* in total. I am really happy about that.
> 
> Since I am leaving on vacation, I do think I will gain some back, but I also plan on working out almost daily on the Fantasy so that I can still indulge in all the wonderful food!
> 
> Keep up the great work everyone and congrats to everyone who lost this week!



Have a great trip!  I look forward to your report when you get back.


----------



## pwdebbie

This is about the best I can find "before and after."

Nov. 2010.  I actually weighed about ten pounds more when I joined WW a year and a half later.







The same clothes after losing 50 lbs. I'm keeping the capris as a reminder of where I was and how far I've come.  Size 22.






And today I put on size 16W jeans (Sonoma brand).  Yes, I know they run big but hey, I am wearing pants that have a size 16 tag in them!  Woo hoo!  

I cried this morning when I looked at myself in the mirror with those size 16 pants and a shirt from my dd that buttons down the front and doesn't gap open.  My dh and I thanked the Lord together for helping me do this.  I amazed what the Lord has done through WW for me.  Maybe later today dh can snap a picture of me.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Down 1.2 lbs! It's been 2 weeks since my WI since I was on vacation. I'm thrilled for a loss after a week at the shore! Total of 4 lbs since 8/21, slow and steady does it!


----------



## sjms71

pwdebbie said:


> This is about the best I can find "before and after."
> 
> Nov. 2010.  I actually weighed about ten pounds more when I joined WW a year and a half later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same clothes after losing 50 lbs. I'm keeping the capris as a reminder of where I was and how far I've come.  Size 22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today I put on size 16W jeans (Sonoma brand).  Yes, I know they run big but hey, I am wearing pants that have a size 16 tag in them!  Woo hoo!
> 
> I cried this morning when I looked at myself in the mirror with those pants and a shirt from my dd that buttons down the front and doesn't gap open.  My dh and I thanked the Lord together for helping me do this.  I amazed what the Lord has done through WW for me.  Maybe later today dh can snap a picture of me.



Wow, that's great, thanks for sharing!   Mine are somewhere on the WW thread2, I think .


----------



## JavArmy

MUST*WORK*OUT!

Okay, I swear, I'm logging off of DISboards right now and I'm gonna do it.  Okay, here I go!  Not feeling it at all, but I'm hoping if I work out, I'll have a bit more energy and that will motivate me to clean my house!   I need to clean before we leave for the World in 3 days!

Okay, for real now, i'm logging out and working out! 

Thanks all for the motivation!


----------



## Krissalee

Keahgirl8 - thanks for sharing your photos! You look great and I'm sure you feel even better!

Pwdebbie - what a great accomplishment on 50 lbs.  You look so much younger in photo #2 and just happier overall. 

Congrats to you both!

I have a before photo that inspired me to join WW, but haven't got an "in progress" shot yet, now that I am 30 lbs lighter.  Will share when I have one.


----------



## Sandi

Debbie -- your transformation is beautiful.  You can really see it in your face -- as well as other parts.   

Keahgirl -- love the photos.  Great work and very inspiring!


----------



## JavArmy

Good news! I did log off and work out. As suspected, it gave me the energy boost to clean the house (well, let's be honest, half the house). I'll get the rest after my run tomorrow!


----------



## WonderlandsMostWantd

You all are truly inspiring!  Thank you SO much for sharing your photos 

I joined WW July 28th and my first weekly meeting was July 29th (Sundays). This past weekend we were out of town for a wedding and missed our meeting, for the first time since we started a month and a half ago.  I couldn't really believe it, but I actually MISSED being there. My work schedule hasn't been conducive to getting to another meeting in it's place yet this week - maybe tomorrow if I can sneak out of work early enough. 

But, I'm not giving up! I'm down a total of 15 pounds and I hope for that number to keep growing while I keep shrinking! I still have a long road to go, but you guys are inspiring me!


----------



## keahgirl8

Thanks so much everyone for your positive responses!  I used to hate taking pictures.  That's why I have none from February.  I only have pictures from occasions, like vacations and Christmas.



			
				pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Wow!  Just Wow!
> 
> ETA -- I just saw your pics.  Amazing!  Did you enter last month's WW contest?  Those pics would have been perfect.  My pics were terrible.  As my daughter said, "We hid from the camera and didn't allow any full-body pics."




Thanks Debbie!  I saw your pictures as well!  You look great!  I should take a picture in my before outfit too.  I actually just gave the shirt to my dad, because it is almost too big to even sleep in!

I also saw your post about praying in gratitude where God has brought you.  I feel the same way.  I know I couldn't have done this on my own!  I have tried and failed so many times, and this is the first time I believe it will stick.  It is only by the grace of God that I can do this, and be an example to others.


----------



## jacksmomma

Thanks for the help with the food tracker.  I have been using the moble tracker, so that must be my problem.  I find it very frustrating that the mobile side is so incomplete.  I was thinking about getting the fitness tracker, but I wonder if it has the same holes as the app.

Tomorrow is my weigh in day.  I am excited to see the progress I have made.  I think i have done pretty well.  Today was difficult, i made all sorts of baked goods to take to the local firehouses.  I managed to resist sampling them, oh it was hard though!  I will check in tomorrow with my totals.


----------



## jacksmomma

All of the pictures are so encouraging!  Please keep posting them!


----------



## Julia M

Definitely inspiring to see the pictures! Wow! 

Dh and ds went out tonight for dinner and dd was with her boyfriend (he leaves for college tomorrow). So I splurged on a Trader Joes frozen meal for dinner-butter chicken. 11 points. But I had 20 left, so no biggie. 

I'm not trying to sound whiny about my weight loss....8 pounds isn't bad, but I have my weight loss books from the other two times I had a big weight loss and this rate isn't even close. So it's hard not to compare.

But I will keep plugging away!

Julia


----------



## pwdebbie

Down 1.6 at last night's WI for a total now of 52 lbs.  I am happy!   

Today I go back to the doctor for the first full exam since she told me six months ago that if I didn't do something, she was going to increase my bp meds.  That was what motivated me to join WW, kicking and screaming and saying "I don't want to do this," but I did it.  I think she'll be pleased today!


----------



## lovesmurfs

pwdebbie said:


> Down 1.6 at last night's WI for a total now of 52 lbs.  I am happy!
> 
> Today I go back to the doctor for the first full exam since she told me six months ago that if I didn't do something, she was going to increase my bp meds.  That was what motivated me to join WW, kicking and screaming and saying "I don't want to do this," but I did it.  I think she'll be pleased today!



Great job!!! Have an awesome trip to the doctor -- It's actually fun to go when you know they won't yell at you!


----------



## Sandi

Julia M said:


> I'm not trying to sound whiny about my weight loss....8 pounds isn't bad, but I have my weight loss books from the other two times I had a big weight loss and this rate isn't even close. So it's hard not to compare.
> 
> But I will keep plugging away!
> 
> Julia



We all understand Julia.  For many of us this isn't our first time around!  However, those bigger losses from an earlier foray didn't stay off, while you sound really committed this time.  Better to lose at a slower pace and keep the weight off than to lose fast only to gain it back (plus more) later.  The WW studies show that a slower, steady weight loss is more likely to be kept off.  

Keep plugging away, like you said, and then do a comparison when you get to a milestone.


----------



## christinascreative

pwdebbie said:


> Down 1.6 at last night's WI for a total now of 52 lbs.  I am happy!
> 
> Today I go back to the doctor for the first full exam since she told me six months ago that if I didn't do something, she was going to increase my bp meds.  That was what motivated me to join WW, kicking and screaming and saying "I don't want to do this," but I did it.  I think she'll be pleased today!



That's awesome. I, too, joined WW because of my doctor "suggesting" I try to lose weight. I was 2 months from my appointment when I joined and she was happy. I keep thinking about my next one in January and how well that one is going to go   Keep up the good work!


----------



## sjms71

pwdebbie said:


> Down 1.6 at last night's WI for a total now of 52 lbs.  I am happy!
> 
> Today I go back to the doctor for the first full exam since she told me six months ago that if I didn't do something, she was going to increase my bp meds.  That was what motivated me to join WW, kicking and screaming and saying "I don't want to do this," but I did it.  I think she'll be pleased today!



Yay!  let us know how dr visit goes


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Down 1.6 at last night's WI for a total now of 52 lbs.  I am happy!
> 
> Today I go back to the doctor for the first full exam since she told me six months ago that if I didn't do something, she was going to increase my bp meds.  That was what motivated me to join WW, kicking and screaming and saying "I don't want to do this," but I did it.  I think she'll be pleased today!



That's great!  My mom is on WW too, and she recently had a doctor visit.  He was very happy!  It feels so good to actually get positive feedback from the doctor!


----------



## sjms71

Ok, everyone.  I just LOVE inspirational weight loss photos. So, I went through all 3 boards and compiled links to all our WW Disboarder's who have posted: before/during & before/after photos.  Hope this continues to inspire everyone and show that WW WORKS!!!


http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35801063&postcount=49

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38438847&postcount=980

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40998261&postcount=646

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40998417&postcount=647

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41034877&postcount=693

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41169971&postcount=885

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42955875&postcount=2328 (me)

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43886985&postcount=2868

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46116923&postcount=681

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46120275&postcount=694


----------



## sjms71

I usually work out on my elliptical however, the weather has been beautiful here.  Everyone is talking about HR monitors so, that inspired me to dust mine off and go for a 3 mile run today.  Thanks everyone .


----------



## JavArmy

sjms71 said:


> I usually work out on my elliptical however, the weather has been beautiful here.  Everyone is talking about HR monitors so, that inspired me to dust mine off and go for a 3 mile run today.  Thanks everyone .



Good for you!!  I usually use my tredmill and have been wanting to go outside but 2 things keep me in.

1.  I know running off the tredmill is WAY harder and I suck at it.
2.  I have an almost 5 year old at home with me and I'm unable to ditch her, haha.

Oh well, I am glad some of us get to enjoy the weather.  We get a taste of it when we walk to go pick my son up from school.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

sjms71 said:
			
		

> Ok, everyone.  I just LOVE inspirational weight loss photos. So, I went through all 3 boards and compiled links to all our WW Disboarder's who have posted: before/during & before/after photos.  Hope this continues to inspire everyone and show that WW WORKS!!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35801063&postcount=49
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38438847&postcount=980
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40998261&postcount=646
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41034877&postcount=693
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41169971&postcount=885
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42955875&postcount=2328 (me)
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43886985&postcount=2868
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46116923&postcount=681
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46120275&postcount=694




Wow! Wow! Wow!! Such inspiration!


----------



## Julia M

The inspirational photos were great....I looked at them all!

Happy this morning......I am wearing a pair of size 20 pants (Talbots brand). When I started in early August I was wearing some loose 24's and 22's. Maybe not a huge difference, but I'm happy today. They were a bit tight going on, but I wore them today for the boost to my ego and motivation.

Julia


----------



## sjms71

Julia M said:


> The inspirational photos were great....I looked at them all!
> 
> Happy this morning......I am wearing a pair of size 20 pants (Talbots brand). When I started in early August I was wearing some loose 24's and 22's. Maybe not a huge difference, but I'm happy today. They were a bit tight going on, but I wore them today for the boost to my ego and motivation.
> 
> Julia



Way to go Julia!


----------



## sjms71

sjms71 said:


> Ok, everyone.  I just LOVE inspirational weight loss photos. So, I went through all 3 boards and compiled links to all our WW Disboarder's who have posted: before/during & before/after photos.  Hope this continues to inspire everyone and show that WW WORKS!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35801063&postcount=49
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38438847&postcount=980
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40998261&postcount=646
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40998417&postcount=647
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41034877&postcount=693
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41169971&postcount=885
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42955875&postcount=2328 (me)
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?
> p=43886985&postcount=2868
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46116923&postcount=681
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46120275&postcount=694



Just realizes I didn't add Jessie's (cdnbuzzfan) after picture, I added it now #647


----------



## jacksmomma

Wow, the pictures are great!!!

I had my first weigh in today, I am down 5.6 pounds!  Yay!  I went for a 2 mile walk today.  I hope to work up to running.  I always used to say that the only reason for running is something chasing you....but I might have to revise that statement.  It is to fit into your favorite jeans!


----------



## StayCool

Today I wore a pair of pants that had been sitting on my shelf for at least a year. They were those pants that I *could* fit into but I really shouldn't.  They fit fine today.  The pants I had in regular rotation are getting a bit loose. I can't wait until I can start to get rid of some of them! 

I'm having a hard time getting moving because I have so much school work to do. I have class for 7 hours on Wednesdays where I literally sit all day. Plus I have work and clinicals to do which makes it really hard to anything besides school and work.  I might have to take it easy until classes are over and squeeze things in as I can. I am only averaging about 3 workouts a week.


----------



## Mermaid02

Down 1.2 this week.... less than a pound until my 10% 

Felt like I was wearing someone else's clothes at work yesterday... too big and baggy.... don't really want to buy new stuff yet though. All in all I guess it's a good problem to have!


----------



## StayCool

Mermaid02 said:


> Down 1.2 this week.... less than a pound until my 10%
> 
> Felt like I was wearing someone else's clothes at work yesterday... too big and baggy.... don't really want to buy new stuff yet though. All in all I guess it's a good problem to have!



 Thats awesome!


----------



## NC State

Mermaid02 I found your 1.2 because I gained it this week.  O well, I'm not letting it get me down; I leave Saturday for WDW!!! I'm taking a break from counting points and going to enjoy my vacation!


----------



## sjms71

congrats to everyone who was a loser this week and WAY TO GO on getting into those smaller sizes girls! 





			
				NC State said:
			
		

> Mermaid02 I found your 1.2 because I gained it this week.  O well, I'm not letting it get me down; I leave Saturday for WDW!!! I'm taking a break from counting points and going to enjoy my vacation!



Sorry you are up Steph.   Towards the end I struggled with the same 3 lbs for months.   But glad to see it's not getting you down.   Have a magical trip please let us know how the new fantasyland is looking.   I'm jealous .   If kids were still in year round schools we would be leaving on Saturday too.


----------



## keahgirl8

sjms71 said:
			
		

> congrats to everyone who was a loser this week and WAY TO GO on getting into those smaller sizes girls!
> 
> Sorry you are up Steph.   Towards the end I struggled with the same 3 lbs for months.   But glad to see it's not getting you down.   Have a magical trip please let us know how the new fantasyland is looking.   I'm jealous .   If kids were still in year round schools we would be leaving on Saturday too.



Yes, what she said!

Thanks for getting thiopental photos together, sjms71!


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

jacksmomma said:
			
		

> Wow, the pictures are great!!!
> 
> I had my first weigh in today, I am down 5.6 pounds!  Yay!  I went for a 2 mile walk today.  I hope to work up to running.  I always used to say that the only reason for running is something chasing you....but I might have to revise that statement.  It is to fit into your favorite jeans!



If you want to start running and you are like me and had no uh experience with running, google Jeff Galloway's conditioning plan. It's baby steps to running. I'm convinced he's a genius. I've been following the plan and can see that I'm making progress.


----------



## jacksmomma

shinysparklybubbles said:


> If you want to start running and you are like me and had no uh experience with running, google Jeff Galloway's conditioning plan. It's baby steps to running. I'm convinced he's a genius. I've been following the plan and can see that I'm making progress.



Great!  I will have to check that out!  Thank you!


----------



## christinascreative

sjms71 said:


> Ok, everyone.  I just LOVE inspirational weight loss photos. So, I went through all 3 boards and compiled links to all our WW Disboarder's who have posted: before/during & before/after photos.  Hope this continues to inspire everyone and show that WW WORKS!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35801063&postcount=49
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38438847&postcount=980
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40998261&postcount=646
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40998417&postcount=647
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41034877&postcount=693
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41169971&postcount=885
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42955875&postcount=2328 (me)
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43886985&postcount=2868
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46116923&postcount=681
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46120275&postcount=694



Totally inspirational and YOU look fabulous!


----------



## jacksmomma

I see that the weekly points reset on Sunday.  Is there anyway to change that to reset on my weigh in day?


----------



## Sandi

jacksmomma said:


> I see that the weekly points reset on Sunday.  Is there anyway to change that to reset on my weigh in day?



Yes.  At the WW website on your Plan Manager page, you should see a Settings Icon.  Click on that.  Then, at Settings, click on the "Set Weight & Goals" tab.  That brings you to a page where you can change your weigh in day.  Sunday is a default day.  My WI day is Wednesday.

Let us know if you have any trouble with that.


----------



## bigsis1970

christinascreative said:


> Totally inspirational and YOU look fabulous!



DITTO - everyone looks GREAT!! .. I am currently on doing the BL Fall Challenge and WW on my own.. (financial reasons) I have all the Points+ stuff and the calculator and the pedometer and a 3 month journal. I weigh in every friday on the thread. I take Zumba twice a week for activity. trying to make it my lifestyle now vs. dieting and now my goal is to post a picture of before and after! I just find that post to be so inspiring! thank you and congrats to everyone..


----------



## sjms71

Anyone else takes pictures please feel free to add to the post or I can do it.  Also, maybe we should add the picture post to the first post of the thread?  Not sure if this is possible or how to do it.  So, if anyone does feel free.  We need to keep adding to it .  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Anyone else takes pictures please feel free to add to the post or I can do it.  Also, maybe we should add the picture post to the first post of the thread?  Not sure if this is possible or how to do it.  So, if anyone does feel free.  We need to keep adding to it .  Good luck everyone!



That's a great idea.  I think pwDebbie would need to edit her kick-off post.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:
			
		

> That's a great idea.  I think pwDebbie would need to edit her kick-off post.



I think so too!  How are you doing Sandi?   How's your daughter?  Are you still doing Zumba?  Questions, questions, questions.......haha


----------



## jacksmomma

Sandi said:


> Yes.  At the WW website on your Plan Manager page, you should see a Settings Icon.  Click on that.  Then, at Settings, click on the "Set Weight & Goals" tab.  That brings you to a page where you can change your weigh in day.  Sunday is a default day.  My WI day is Wednesday.
> 
> Let us know if you have any trouble with that.



Sandi thank you for the help.  I clicked on the plan manager page, but I do not have a settings tab.  All I can see are the tracker, progress reports, find and explore, recipe builder, etc.

I thought I was pretty computer savvy, but the WW apps and website are difficult to use!


----------



## christinascreative

jacksmomma said:


> Sandi thank you for the help.  I clicked on the plan manager page, but I do not have a settings tab.  All I can see are the tracker, progress reports, find and explore, recipe builder, etc.
> 
> I thought I was pretty computer savvy, but the WW apps and website are difficult to use!



On the home page- click on Track Your Weight. Then in the top right where it says your current weight, there is a pencil next to it. Click on the pencil.  You should see where it says your Weigh In Day, and there's an Edit button to the right of it. Hope this helps


----------



## Julia M

What apps do people like for the iPhone? I found one that looks similar to points and its called "bites" and "bites plus".

I'm a little irritated....I used the WW scanner and it said my hummus and pretzel chips combo was 2 points and it was 7!!!

Wearing another pair of pants that have been in my closet hiding......yeah! Can't wait for this weekend to remove bigger clothes from my closet. 

Missed swimming last night because I had a college parent night at dd's school. I will swim tonight though!

Dumb question....does anyone have a different "week" when points reset than their weigh in day? I weigh in on Fridays, but hate having my points bank start that day. I have a fear of using up my points and was thinking it would help if I started tracking my week on a Wednesday.

Julia


----------



## pwdebbie

sjms71 said:


> Yay!  let us know how dr visit goes



I was down 53 pounds per their scales!  And that was with eating lunch at a restaurant (crab dip w/crostini, garden salad, half a Chicken Chesapeake sandwich on ciabata roll) beforehand.  My doc says she will continue to watch my bp  and the meds may be lowered in the future, but since I'm finally in the 120/80 range with the med, she isn't ready to take me off of it.  Fine with me as it is a diuretic and my ankles and calves still swell (as you could see in my pics).  Then she gave me bad news -- her dh had a job relocation and they are moving so now I will have to pick a new doctor (well actually PA or NP) to see.


----------



## pwdebbie

sjms71 said:


> Anyone else takes pictures please feel free to add to the post or I can do it.  Also, maybe we should add the picture post to the first post of the thread?  Not sure if this is possible or how to do it.  So, if anyone does feel free.  We need to keep adding to it .  Good luck everyone!



I put a link to your post in the first post.  If you can update your post when someone shares pictures, that would work great.

I tried to just copy / paste your post but the links didn't work when I did that, so it was simpler to just link to your post.  I hope you don't mind.  If keeping that post updated is a problem, I'll go ahead and change the first post so that I can keep it updated.  

I'm a little bit weary today and not thinking clearly -- pulled an all-nighter at the birthing center with a friend who delivered her 8 lb 14.9 oz Christmas week Disney souvenir this morning at 6:13 a.m.  This was their fourth girl (no boys) and second Disney souvenir.  The first souvenir turned 2 on Sept. 1.


----------



## sjms71

Julia M said:
			
		

> What apps do people like for the iPhone? I found one that looks similar to points and its called "bites" and "bites plus".
> 
> I'm a little irritated....I used the WW scanner and it said my hummus and pretzel chips combo was 2 points and it was 7!!!
> 
> Wearing another pair of pants that have been in my closet hiding......yeah! Can't wait for this weekend to remove bigger clothes from my closet.
> 
> Missed swimming last night because I had a college parent night at dd's school. I will swim tonight though!
> 
> Dumb question....does anyone have a different "week" when points reset than their weigh in day? I weigh in on Fridays, but hate having my points bank start that day. I have a fear of using up my points and was thinking it would help if I started tracking my week on a Wednesday.
> 
> Julia



My points reset on my weigh in day which is Thursdays, I think most everyone resets their WI day.   I posted this a few post ago but I like pts plus diary, and nutriscore2go apps.



			
				pwdebbie said:
			
		

> I was down 53 pounds per their scales!  And that was with eating lunch at a restaurant (crab dip w/crostini, garden salad, half a Chicken Chesapeake sandwich on ciabata roll) beforehand.  My doc says she will continue to watch my bp  and the meds may be lowered in the future, but since I'm finally in the 120/80 range with the med, she isn't ready to take me off of it.  Fine with me as it is a diuretic and my ankles and calves still swell (as you could see in my pics).  Then she gave me bad news -- her dh had a job relocation and they are moving so now I will have to pick a new doctor (well actually PA or NP) to see.



First thanks for linking photo post.   Sounds like a great drs visit.   I am in a similar situation my dr left her practice the end of July and and still looking for another.   Good luck.


----------



## jacksmomma

christinascreative said:


> On the home page- click on Track Your Weight. Then in the top right where it says your current weight, there is a pencil next to it. Click on the pencil.  You should see where it says your Weigh In Day, and there's an Edit button to the right of it. Hope this helps



Success!  Thank you so much!


----------



## jacksmomma

Julia M said:


> What apps do people like for the iPhone? I found one that looks similar to points and its called "bites" and "bites plus".
> 
> I'm a little irritated....I used the WW scanner and it said my hummus and pretzel chips combo was 2 points and it was 7!!!
> 
> Wearing another pair of pants that have been in my closet hiding......yeah! Can't wait for this weekend to remove bigger clothes from my closet.
> 
> Missed swimming last night because I had a college parent night at dd's school. I will swim tonight though!
> 
> Dumb question....does anyone have a different "week" when points reset than their weigh in day? I weigh in on Fridays, but hate having my points bank start that day. I have a fear of using up my points and was thinking it would help if I started tracking my week on a Wednesday.
> 
> Julia



I must admit, I am irritated with the WW app and scanner.  I figured they would be easier to use or at least more complete.  The app has tons of holes.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

I use the fooducate app on my iPhone for scanning stuff.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> I think so too!  How are you doing Sandi?   How's your daughter?  Are you still doing Zumba?  Questions, questions, questions.......haha



I'm good Stephanie, thanks for asking.  We went to WDW in August and then I had a lot of traveling for work, so I took a few weeks off from tracking.  Ended up gaining 4 pounds.  I've since lost 2.2 of it and am tracking every day again.  I am still 6 pounds from goal (how long have I been saying that!), but I'll keep working at it.  I've switched from Zumba to tennis.  You may remember that my DD plays for her high school team and spring was all tennis.  I thought her private coach was helping her a lot, and he suggested I should take some adult classes.  I'm hooked.  I do Cardio tennis once or twice a week and then have a class with a group of 4 women and 4 men once a week.  It's a lot of fun.  DD did her bike trip from Maine back to Michigan in July and is now in her senior year of HS running cross country.

It must be weird to not have the year 'round school this year.  How are your kids?



jacksmomma said:


> Sandi thank you for the help.  I clicked on the plan manager page, but I do not have a settings tab.  All I can see are the tracker, progress reports, find and explore, recipe builder, etc.
> 
> I thought I was pretty computer savvy, but the WW apps and website are difficult to use!





jacksmomma said:


> Success!  Thank you so much!



Looks like you're all set now.  The WW website and apps are a little annoying, but since I can synch my computer, iPhone and iPad easily, I use them.  They keep "deleting" food and then changing their minds about what should have the green triangle.  I understand updating when new information is available, but these updates are ridiculous.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:
			
		

> I'm good Stephanie, thanks for asking.  We went to WDW in August and then I had a lot of traveling for work, so I took a few weeks off from tracking.  Ended up gaining 4 pounds.  I've since lost 2.2 of it and am tracking every day again.  I am still 6 pounds from goal (how long have I been saying that!), but I'll keep working at it.  I've switched from Zumba to tennis.  You may remember that my DD plays for her high school team and spring was all tennis.  I thought her private coach was helping her a lot, and he suggested I should take some adult classes.  I'm hooked.  I do Cardio tennis once or twice a week and then have a class with a group of 4 women and 4 men once a week.  It's a lot of fun.  DD did her bike trip from Maine back to Michigan in July and is now in her senior year of HS running cross country.
> 
> It must be weird to not have the year 'round school this year.  How are your kids?



Yes, I remember tennis, good I am glad you are enjoying it and really 4lbs. Isn't bad.  I know you WILL get there, cause you have great determination.  I figured your daughter had to be a senior by now, is she planning on going far for college?    I am hating being on traditional school schedule, but oh we'll that is life now.  DD is a freshman and loving high school so far.  She is in marching band (they are marching at disney in April, yay)  which keeps her very busy and theatre.  She is so funny cause she said the best thing about high school is she doesn't have to from place to place in a class line.   I was worried about Adam going to a different school and different schedule especially after the bizarre 6 month sleep nightmare we had last year, but so far so good.  Glad all is well .


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Yes, I remember tennis, good I am glad you are enjoying it and really 4lbs. Isn't bad.  I know you WILL get there, cause you have great determination.  I figured your daughter had to be a senior by now, is she planning on going far for college?    I am hating being on traditional school schedule, but oh we'll that is life now.  DD is a freshman and loving high school so far.  She is in marching band (they are marching at disney in April, yay)  which keeps her very busy and theatre.  She is so funny cause she said the best thing about high school is she doesn't have to from place to place in a class line.   I was worried about Adam going to a different school and different schedule especially after the bizarre 6 month sleep nightmare we had last year, but so far so good.  Glad all is well .



I'm glad your kids are doing good in the new schools.  My DD did marching band her freshman year and they also did an April WDW trip.  It was a lot of fun.  I'm sure you're going, too, right?  I did NOT ride the bus down with them, but flew down and met up with them part way through.  Then DD and I stayed down for Spring Break.  The kids stayed at All Star Music; where is your band staying.

Oh, and back to a WW theme, has your maintenance been going well?  You reached goal at least a year ago, right?  We have a few people in my group who say that maintenance is harder than losing.  I can't imagine that!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:
			
		

> I'm glad your kids are doing good in the new schools.  My DD did marching band her freshman year and they also did an April WDW trip.  It was a lot of fun.  I'm sure you're going, too, right?  I did NOT ride the bus down with them, but flew down and met up with them part way through.  Then DD and I stayed down for Spring Break.  The kids stayed at All Star Music; where is your band staying.
> 
> Oh, and back to a WW theme, has your maintenance been going well?  You reached goal at least a year ago, right?  We have a few people in my group who say that maintenance is harder than losing.  I can't imagine that!



Yes, I am going!  I don't know who planned this trip but it certainly wasn't me!   They are going about 2 weeks after spring break for 4 days.  Marching at night then playing at DTD the next day.  I am planning on going with bus but if they have to many chaperones and there is a lottery I may fly.   Anyway, I was shocked they weren't staying on site.   We are staying Marriott world center.  The reason on for this is they want inside corridors.  I wold have loved to link it with spring break but since I'm a "freshie" parent I didn't have much say this year.   

Maintenance has NOT been easy!   It has been  a roller coaster.  I've been up since my vacation in June about 6-8lbs.   I can't get down for the life of me.   I've had some hormonal stuff going on where I'm off some meds and changing meds. My pituitary tumor seems to be stable,  I don't know, I still go to meeting but haven't been every week.  The last 2 weeks stuck to 26 points religiously.   So,  I'm still trucking along, wish I could be one of those that eats a big Mac and doesn't even gain an ounce, lol


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Yes, I am going!  I don't know who planned this trip but it certainly wasn't me!   They are going about 2 weeks after spring break for 4 days.  Marching at night then playing at DTD the next day.  I am planning on going with bus but if they have to many chaperones and there is a lottery I may fly.   Anyway, I was shocked they weren't staying on site.   We are staying Marriott world center.  The reason on for this is they want inside corridors.  I wold have loved to link it with spring break but since I'm a "freshie" parent I didn't have much say this year.
> 
> Maintenance has NOT been easy!   It has been  a roller coaster.  I've been up since my vacation in June about 6-8lbs.   I can't get down for the life of me.   I've had some hormonal stuff going on where I'm off some meds and changing meds. My pituitary tumor seems to be stable,  I don't know, I still go to meeting but haven't been every week.  The last 2 weeks stuck to 26 points religiously.   So,  I'm still trucking along, wish I could be one of those that eats a big Mac and doesn't even gain an ounce, lol



You're a trooper sticking with 26 points.  You'll get back where you want to be soon.  I guess when they say it's a lifelong commitment, it really is -- we'll never be done.

Too bad about the scheduling on the band trip.  That was just dumb planning.  Our school does a WDW every other year, so, if your school does that, maybe when she is a junior you can be a bit more involved.  My DD knew a lot more than the trip planning company rep did about WDW.  They kept calling the resort the Allstate resort and gave all sorts of bad information about dining and the themeparks.  DD ended up giving the kids and chaperones much better information.  She was also really happy to be moving from ASM (aka Allstate) to BWV at the end of her trip.


----------



## bigsis1970

pwdebbie said:


> I put a link to your post in the first post.  If you can update your post when someone shares pictures, that would work great.
> 
> I tried to just copy / paste your post but the links didn't work when I did that, so it was simpler to just link to your post.  I hope you don't mind.  If keeping that post updated is a problem, I'll go ahead and change the first post so that I can keep it updated.
> 
> I'm a little bit weary today and not thinking clearly -- pulled an all-nighter at the birthing center with a friend who delivered her 8 lb 14.9 oz Christmas week Disney souvenir this morning at 6:13 a.m.  This was their fourth girl (no boys) and second Disney souvenir.  The first souvenir turned 2 on Sept. 1.



Wow nice for your friends.. I bet they are a busy family! 

so WI was today and I am down 3.1


----------



## GraceMonica

I am thinking about joining Weight Watchers online! I am finally taking control of my life!


----------



## sjms71

bigsis1970 said:


> Wow nice for your friends.. I bet they are a busy family!
> 
> so WI was today and I am down 3.1



Great 



GraceMonica said:


> I am thinking about joining Weight Watchers online! I am finally taking control of my life!



Good for you and welcome to the thread.  Let us know if you have any questions or need some help.


----------



## Sandi

bigsis1970 said:


> so WI was today and I am down 3.1



That's great!  Congrats.  



GraceMonica said:


> I am thinking about joining Weight Watchers online! I am finally taking control of my life!



I second what Stephanie said.  Let us know if we can answer questions or help at all.  It's a lot easier with support -- in person or virtual!


----------



## keahgirl8

Sandi said:
			
		

> That's great!  Congrats.
> 
> I second what Stephanie said.  Let us know if we can answer questions or help at all.  It's a lot easier with support -- in person or virtual!



What they said!  Welcome, Sandi!


----------



## StayCool

The girls at work are always making comments about the weight I've lost. Well today I found out that 2 of my coworkers are doing online WW too! They said that they are "friends" on the website and wanted to add me. How do I do that? 

I love these boards and a lot of times this and watching the scale is the only thing keeping me going but it will be nice to be able to talk to some people in person that understand and are motivated. Hopefully they are as motivated as I am!  

I'm about 3 pounds away from hitting my 10% so I'm excited. I probably won't hit it this week but should be able to make it next week.  I can't get over how good it makes me feel to be doing this for myself.


----------



## robinb

My WI was today and I lost 1.0 pound even. I think it would have been more but I went out for yesterday's Packer Game and  pizza and beer.


----------



## ilovevacation

Hi everyone. I just joined weight watchers last week. I do have a lot of frustration with the app, i really don't know what to do when there is multiple points listed for one things, i.e egg whites. I am happy though, i lost 3lbs first week


----------



## Mermaid02

Had horrible dreams last night that I gained- a lot. I think it's because I was playing fast and loose with tracking the last couple of days- I'll have to start paying attention. I did lose last week... but if I keep up like I have been, I won't think week!


----------



## pwdebbie

Tough couple of days for me.   

Between my weekly eat-beyond-my-points meal on Wednesday (planned) followed by the all-nighter (with midnight snack) at my friend's labor, forgetting to track a meal Thursday and then a buffet yesterday, my weight is up two pounds since Tuesday's WI.  I haven't seen a change like that happen since I started.  

I purposely put on the tightest clothes I could find today so I will constantly be reminded of what I want to accomplish.  I hope to at least break even next Tuesday at my WI.


----------



## sjms71

StayCool said:


> The girls at work are always making comments about the weight I've lost. Well today I found out that 2 of my coworkers are doing online WW too! They said that they are "friends" on the website and wanted to add me. How do I do that?
> 
> I love these boards and a lot of times this and watching the scale is the only thing keeping me going but it will be nice to be able to talk to some people in person that understand and are motivated. Hopefully they are as motivated as I am!
> 
> I'm about 3 pounds away from hitting my 10% so I'm excited. I probably won't hit it this week but should be able to make it next week.  I can't get over how good it makes me feel to be doing this for myself.



Did you figure out how to add them?   That's great you have more support for each other.   Good luck on hitting 10%, you can do it. 



robinb said:


> My WI was today and I lost 1.0 pound even. I think it would have been more but I went out for yesterday's Packer Game and  pizza and beer.


 Great robin!



Mermaid02 said:


> Had horrible dreams last night that I gained- a lot. I think it's because I was playing fast and loose with tracking the last couple of days- I'll have to start paying attention. I did lose last week... but if I keep up like I have been, I won't think week!





pwdebbie said:


> Tough couple of days for me.
> 
> Between my weekly eat-beyond-my-points meal on Wednesday (planned) followed by the all-nighter (with midnight snack) at my friend's labor, forgetting to track a meal Thursday and then a buffet yesterday, my weight is up two pounds since Tuesday's WI.  I haven't seen a change like that happen since I started.
> 
> I purposely put on the tightest clothes I could find today so I will constantly be reminded of what I want to accomplish.  I hope to at least break even next Tuesday at my WI.



BE STRONG ladies you can do this!

  The weekend is where I run into trouble so please keep your fingers crossed for me.  I am up quite a bit from goal (I know not a good WW lifetimer example ) But I'm focused and we all will get there.


----------



## christinascreative

WI- down 2.0 which makes a total of 30.8.  I feel like I've been chasing that 30 forever. And now... I'll be chasing the 40


----------



## lovesmurfs

Just returned from meeting -- lost 3.2 this week!!! It's so weird that some weeks are easy -- you just slide through doing what you're supposed to do, and then others you feel like you're trudging uphill through mud.  

I'm prouder of the fact that I earned 33 activity points (and walked 9 miles)!  From zero to 33 in 44 years.  Not a bad start....


----------



## lovesmurfs

StayCool said:


> The girls at work are always making comments about the weight I've lost. Well today I found out that 2 of my coworkers are doing online WW too! They said that they are "friends" on the website and wanted to add me. How do I do that?



You can give them your profile name -- they'll do a site search and find your profile and send a notification message to you to be friends.  You click on to agree.

Or if you have their profile names, you can do the same thing.  I'd love to friend the people on this thread -- I'm bouncingtigger1 for anyone who'd like to!


----------



## sjms71

lovesmurfs said:
			
		

> Just returned from meeting -- lost 3.2 this week!!! It's so weird that some weeks are easy -- you just slide through doing what you're supposed to do, and then others you feel like you're trudging uphill through mud.
> 
> I'm prouder of the fact that I earned 33 activity points (and walked 9 miles)!  From zero to 33 in 44 years.  Not a bad start....



wow! Way to go!  I agree 100% with what you said about easy days and incredibly hard days.


----------



## Julia M

Down 1.4 today! Almost 10 pounds in 6 weeks.

I stated cleaning out my closet today....pulling the "too big" pants and shapeless shirts and leaving the ones that fit. I still have more pants in the back of my closet that won't fit for another 20 pounds or so, so I can "shop" more in my closet. It's a great feeling. I feel that the better fitted pants make me look better as well. (Still fat, but better )

Weight Watchers is having an open house in centers near me...I think I will head over and see what's happening.

lovesmurfs: 33 activity points?? Wow!! I'm pretty excited that I typically earn 12-15, so that's amazing.

staycool: how nice you'll have support.

pwDebbie: I have to say I'd be thinking no more Disney trips if I was your friend!! 

Julia


----------



## Krissalee

lovesmurfs said:
			
		

> Just returned from meeting -- lost 3.2 this week!!! It's so weird that some weeks are easy -- you just slide through doing what you're supposed to do, and then others you feel like you're trudging uphill through mud.
> 
> I'm prouder of the fact that I earned 33 activity points (and walked 9 miles)!  From zero to 33 in 44 years.  Not a bad start....



I so agree with that!  I was on program without problem for 10 good weeks.  Suddenly, week 11, I feel like I lost my WW mojo.  I was over points, didn't work out - heck, I actually cried because I really didn't want to work out.  At my weigh in this week and maintained, no loss, no gain.  This week I feel motivated again and am right back on track.  I walked for an hour this morning, then came home and did abs and arms.  DH and I went to a Seafood Festival this afternoon, and it was so crowded that we left without eating.  We walked there and back, a mile each way, plus all around the festival area.  It feels good to be back on track, and have no idea why last week was so difficult for me.

Good for you on the 33 activity points.  Aside from last week, I have found that I have been trying to challenge myself to earn more and more points each week.


----------



## Sandi

ilovevacation said:


> Hi everyone. I just joined weight watchers last week. I do have a lot of frustration with the app, i really don't know what to do when there is multiple points listed for one things, i.e egg whites. I am happy though, i lost 3lbs first week



On the app, sometimes you need to click on the item to see what it's really referring to.  For example, on egg whites, if you have 1 egg white, it is 0 points and if you have 3 egg whites, it is 1 point.  But, on the app, it says only "egg white" on the first page you see.  You'll have to explore and play around with the app a bit.


----------



## bumbershoot

pwdebbie said:


> I purposely put on the tightest clothes I could find today so I will constantly be reminded of what I want to accomplish.



I'm really sorry that you're having a rough time of it right now, and wish you all the best at getting those pounds gone, but I really thank you for sharing that you put on *tighter* clothes, to remind yourself.  That's a good lesson and idea for me, and I thank you!



Krissalee said:


> I so agree with that!  I was on program without problem for 10 good weeks.  Suddenly, week 11, I feel like I lost my WW mojo.  I was over points, didn't work out - heck, I actually cried because I really didn't want to work out.



I don't know if you do meetings or not, but I think there's a strong reason why the meetings give out the "clapping hands" charm at your 16th meeting!  It's HARD to keep going, but once you've hit around that mark, things are much more a part of your life.  It's a habit at that point.  So stick with it!  If you don't go to meetings, when you hit that 16 weigh-ins mark (not 16 *weeks*, but 16 WIs, so if you've skipped some there is leeway), be sure to celebrate it!  And every 16 WI period after that, as well!



I had a tremendous week, despite eating (or working hard to NOT eat) hospital food most of the week, with a 2.8 lb loss.  I hit 45.4 (and got a hug from my leader) and was just smiling all day.  I even *felt* thinner, which I'm sure many of you know doesn't always go along with *being* smaller.

Last week I fit into one pair of pants that's the next size down, and was able to wear them and look good.  The "sister pants" to those, pants I bought at the same time, went on and zipped, but I should not be wearing them out anywhere, LOL.    Not sure if I already mentioned that...if I have already said something about that here, ignore the second telling.  

But today I wore a Large shirt that I bought years ago from Old Navy (when their "perfect tees" were not "tissue" fabric, and were nice and thick cotton that felt GOOD on), instead of the 2Xs I've been wearing.  I wish I'd saved more of my Larges!  

OH and I'll need to go bra shopping soon.  The ones I wear for running are starting to chafe because they are too big (also, that's not good for jogging!), and my "pretty" bra is getting too loose.  I am MOST pleased with this!  I thought I'd never get my nice chest back after nursing DS for 1000 years!  They just weren't going back to their proper size at all; but now it turns out it was all fat.  Who knew?  


Poor DH had to weigh in this morning after two long flights, and in a different state.  Well, not overly long flights, but long enough, and he is sensitive to the flying-bloat.  I told him to WI early at our home center, but noooo, he refused.  Silly guy.  And then he took it to heart that he "gained* x pounds.  He didn't *gain* the pounds, it's just water sitting there, and will disappear in a couple days without doing much other than *not being on a plane*.  Some weeks it's like that...the scale is up, but you certainly didn't "gain".


----------



## sjms71

bumbershoot said:


> I'm really sorry that you're having a rough time of it right now, and wish you all the best at getting those pounds gone, but I really thank you for sharing that you put on *tighter* clothes, to remind yourself.  That's a good lesson and idea for me, and I thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you do meetings or not, but I think there's a strong reason why the meetings give out the "clapping hands" charm at your 16th meeting!  It's HARD to keep going, but once you've hit around that mark, things are much more a part of your life.  It's a habit at that point.  So stick with it!  If you don't go to meetings, when you hit that 16 weigh-ins mark (not 16 *weeks*, but 16 WIs, so if you've skipped some there is leeway), be sure to celebrate it!  And every 16 WI period after that, as well!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a tremendous week, despite eating (or working hard to NOT eat) hospital food most of the week, with a 2.8 lb loss.  I hit 45.4 (and got a hug from my leader) and was just smiling all day.  I even *felt* thinner, which I'm sure many of you know doesn't always go along with *being* smaller.
> 
> Last week I fit into one pair of pants that's the next size down, and was able to wear them and look good.  The "sister pants" to those, pants I bought at the same time, went on and zipped, but I should not be wearing them out anywhere, LOL.    Not sure if I already mentioned that...if I have already said something about that here, ignore the second telling.
> 
> But today I wore a Large shirt that I bought years ago from Old Navy (when their "perfect tees" were not "tissue" fabric, and were nice and thick cotton that felt GOOD on), instead of the 2Xs I've been wearing.  I wish I'd saved more of my Larges!
> 
> OH and I'll need to go bra shopping soon.  The ones I wear for running are starting to chafe because they are too big (also, that's not good for jogging!), and my "pretty" bra is getting too loose.  I am MOST pleased with this!  I thought I'd never get my nice chest back after nursing DS for 1000 years!  They just weren't going back to their proper size at all; but now it turns out it was all fat.  Who knew?
> 
> 
> Poor DH had to weigh in this morning after two long flights, and in a different state.  Well, not overly long flights, but long enough, and he is sensitive to the flying-bloat.  I told him to WI early at our home center, but noooo, he refused.  Silly guy.  And then he took it to heart that he "gained* x pounds.  He didn't *gain* the pounds, it's just water sitting there, and will disappear in a couple days without doing much other than *not being on a plane*.  Some weeks it's like that...the scale is up, but you certainly didn't "gain".



What a great week for you! Here's a hug from me too .   Tell DH not to sweat it,  or may be he literally should .   Anyway, you are absolutely correct, water weight.   There are many reasons why the scale "lies".   He'll have a great weigh in next week for sure.


----------



## lovesmurfs

Just a PSA -- This weight loss effort is the first time I'm also keeping track of inches lost (thigh, arm, bust, waist, hips).  I've got so far to go, I thought that measuring inches every couple of weeks might help.

I haven't changed any sizes, yet -- only 20.4 pounds down.  However, I just measured (third time since starting in early August) and overall I'm down by 5.5 inches.  It's a real encouragement to know that there are changes going on that I might not see.  

I really recommend using the tracker (under Weight Tracker) -- it only takes a few minutes and it's inspiring.


----------



## Julia M

Hello Everyone, hope the weekend has been good to you.

I went to the WW open house yesterday. It was okay. I was by myself, so felt a little odd. Only stayed a little while. I came right after the Success Sharing and people were leaving in pairs to do a scavenger hunt. I didn't have a pair, and didn't go. What I did do was take a picture of two items I liked and added to my Christmas list app. I've always had everyone else on the app, but not me. It keeps track of what you put on a list, what you buy, when its wrapped, etc. So, I decided this year to add myself, so when dh or mom want a list for me, I can have it ready. I liked the serving spoon set and the salad keeper. Any comments on these?

We went out to dinner last night (just dh and I) after dropping dd off at the first dance of the year. Planned to go to Fridays, and OMG, it was incredibly hard to find anything to eat! Their whole menu is a WWers nightmare. On the way there, dh suggested BJ's Brewhouse, which I gladly agreed to. Had a light beer (but probably points for a regular beer! LOL) and three "little" plates: watermelon and arugula salad, mozzarella and tomato and 3 won tons. Calories were on the menu, but when I got home, there was nothing online with nutrition info. Grrr. I just made my best guess, based on calories and what the ingredients were. Still WAY better than Fridays!

I decided to compromise for my closet cleaning out. I got rid of the bigger t-shirts and the shapeless ones, as well as the pants/slacks that were nothing special. I used a plastic zippered bag (that we got our comforter in) to store the real nice pants, primarily the ones from Talbots, etc, that would be big big bucks to replace. But I am moving them out of my room and into oldest ds's room (who is away at college). I did discover a lot of cute cardigan sweaters at the bottom of the drawers, that if I can keep up this direction, I should be able to wear in Dec/Jan/Feb when it is cold here. They are SO cute! Really happy with the space in the closet and drawers. I guess its kind of sad I have all these sizes, but at least I have options as I am losing weight (will be optimistic it will continue!!)

Planning to head off to the Farmers market to grab some tomatoes. That's my favorite lunch-tomatoes with a little sea salt and balsamic vinegar.

Julia


----------



## pwdebbie

Julia M said:


> Hello Everyone, hope the weekend has been good to you.
> 
> I went to the WW open house yesterday. It was okay. I was by myself, so felt a little odd. Only stayed a little while. I came right after the Success Sharing and people were leaving in pairs to do a scavenger hunt. I didn't have a pair, and didn't go. What I did do was take a picture of two items I liked and added to my Christmas list app. I've always had everyone else on the app, but not me. It keeps track of what you put on a list, what you buy, when its wrapped, etc. So, I decided this year to add myself, so when dh or mom want a list for me, I can have it ready. I liked the serving spoon set and the salad keeper. Any comments on these?
> 
> We went out to dinner last night (just dh and I) after dropping dd off at the first dance of the year. Planned to go to Fridays, and OMG, it was incredibly hard to find anything to eat! Their whole menu is a WWers nightmare. On the way there, dh suggested BJ's Brewhouse, which I gladly agreed to. Had a light beer (but probably points for a regular beer! LOL) and three "little" plates: watermelon and arugula salad, mozzarella and tomato and 3 won tons. Calories were on the menu, but when I got home, there was nothing online with nutrition info. Grrr. I just made my best guess, based on calories and what the ingredients were. Still WAY better than Fridays!
> 
> I decided to compromise for my closet cleaning out. I got rid of the bigger t-shirts and the shapeless ones, as well as the pants/slacks that were nothing special. I used a plastic zippered bag (that we got our comforter in) to store the real nice pants, primarily the ones from Talbots, etc, that would be big big bucks to replace. But I am moving them out of my room and into oldest ds's room (who is away at college). I did discover a lot of cute cardigan sweaters at the bottom of the drawers, that if I can keep up this direction, I should be able to wear in Dec/Jan/Feb when it is cold here. They are SO cute! Really happy with the space in the closet and drawers. I guess its kind of sad I have all these sizes, but at least I have options as I am losing weight (will be optimistic it will continue!!)
> 
> Planning to head off to the Farmers market to grab some tomatoes. That's my favorite lunch-tomatoes with a little sea salt and balsamic vinegar.
> 
> Julia



At Fridays I get the salmon with broccoli and a side salad or mixed veggies.  I think that Red Robin is much worse for trying to find something edible.

My clothes are such a mess right now.  I am being given lots of things by my two daughters, so I won't have to buy much.  For that I am grateful.  But I am overwhelmed.  I have two giveway piles (one for the nice thrift shop my mom works for and one for a local thrift shop that doesn't demand perfect up-to-date clothes).  One pile of future winter.  One pile of this winter.  One pile of definitely next summer.  One pile of maybe next summer.  And I have to keep in mind that I'll be packing for Disney in April before I'd be getting the summer clothes out here.  Whew!  Makes me tired just thinking about it!


----------



## bumbershoot

sjms71 said:


> What a great week for you! Here's a hug from me too .   Tell DH not to sweat it,  or may be he literally should .   Anyway, you are absolutely correct, water weight.   There are many reasons why the scale "lies".   He'll have a great weigh in next week for sure.



Thanks for the hug!  

I just finished the coolrunnings C25K program, and now that DH has seen the struggles I went through with the interval, the number of weeks I had to repeat, but that I stuck with it and graduated on Friday, he wants to try it, too!  I think that will really amplify his losses, and if he can have a *program* to do, he'll do it.  We always book him hotels with gyms and/or pools for his work trips, but without a program he has a hard time getting to use them.  I'm excited for him that he wants to do the C25K!




lovesmurfs said:


> Just a PSA -- This weight loss effort is the first time I'm also keeping track of inches lost (thigh, arm, bust, waist, hips).  I've got so far to go, I thought that measuring inches every couple of weeks might help.
> 
> I haven't changed any sizes, yet -- only 20.4 pounds down.  However, I just measured (third time since starting in early August) and overall I'm down by 5.5 inches.  It's a real encouragement to know that there are changes going on that I might not see.
> 
> I really recommend using the tracker (under Weight Tracker) -- it only takes a few minutes and it's inspiring.



congrats to you for doing that!  I was too frightened to measure at the beginning.  

Oh, and it took awhile for me at the beginning to start dropping sizes, too.  You aren't alone!




pwdebbie said:


> At Fridays I get the salmon with broccoli and a side salad or mixed veggies.  I think that Red Robin is much worse for trying to find something edible.



If you're willing to try, just doing a lettuce wrap on a burger lowers the points by a LOT.  Some guys who work with DH have tried it, and they say the burger actually tastes better, because you're tasting the meat, not the huge bun.  (we eat veggie burgers so that's not something we've really noticed...but the omnivores we know feel that way)  

RR can be challenging because what the heck is a serving size of fries when it's bottomless?  But other than that, their "customizer" on the website is really helpful (unless you're in AZ, it seems...the customizer actually says it's not valid there, and maybe another state or two).

But wowza, 2 oz of their ranch dressing is a HUGE number of points.  I love the taste, but wow!


----------



## lovesmurfs

bumbershoot said:


> RR can be challenging because what the heck is a serving size of fries when it's bottomless?  But other than that, their "customizer" on the website is really helpful (unless you're in AZ, it seems...the customizer actually says it's not valid there, and maybe another state or two).
> 
> But wowza, 2 oz of their ranch dressing is a HUGE number of points.  I love the taste, but wow!



You can get a side salad instead of fries -- I don't remember, but I don't think there was an extra charge for it.  The customizer is really helpful -- as long as you plan ahead and stick to your plan (hard to do when being tempted by the Banzai Burger!), you can stay within your points range.


----------



## Julia M

My son likes Red Robin, so we do go there...I get a hamburger with the lettuce wrap and black beans. Points value isn't too bad.

We bought Papa Murphy's tonight and I am feeling I "cheated", which I really don't hear about in WWers lingo anymore. And I really didn't. I ended up using 4 points from my WPA-not too bad. That's the kind of concept I need to erase from my thoughts!

Julia


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Hey everyone.  I have just a few questions about the WW new program.  I have heard mixed reviews regarding success on the new plan vs. the older program, what is everyone's experience with the new program?  

I really need to get my weight in control but find I have a really hard time sticking to something very long without results.  I'm not looking for an overnight fix, as I know that there is no such thing.  I am also not new to weight loss as I lost just over 120 pounds back in 2002/2003, however sadly I now need re-lose about 60 of those pounds.  Really need something to keep me motivated and on track!


----------



## sjms71

Good morning, hope everyone had a great weekend.  I was able to stay within my points so that's always a good weekend for me.   One of my favorite WW friendly restaurants is Ruby Tuesdays.   They have a ton of great options.  I get the petite sirloin and either spaghetti squash or grilled zucchini as my side then the salad bar.  I love. Going there cause I feel like I can eat out with the family and I actually enjoy my meal.   You can sign up on their website for coupons too.


----------



## sjms71

Crazy4Disney06 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone.  I have just a few questions about the WW new program.  I have heard mixed reviews regarding success on the new plan vs. the older program, what is everyone's experience with the new program?
> 
> I really need to get my weight in control but find I have a really hard time sticking to something very long without results.  I'm not looking for an overnight fix, as I know that there is no such thing.  I am also not new to weight loss as I lost just over 120 pounds back in 2002/2003, however sadly I now need re-lose about 60 of those pounds.  Really need something to keep me motivated and on track!



Hello, not sure what everyone else thinks but, I feel the new plan is just as successful as the old one.   I joined October 2009 with old plan, new plan was introduced November 2010 and made lifetime October 2011.  So, half on old and half on new.   You really have to watch the "free" fruit that would be my main suggestion.


----------



## pwdebbie

bumbershoot said:


> If you're willing to try, just doing a lettuce wrap on a burger lowers the points by a LOT.  Some guys who work with DH have tried it, and they say the burger actually tastes better, because you're tasting the meat, not the huge bun.  (we eat veggie burgers so that's not something we've really noticed...but the omnivores we know feel that way)



I did that with the cheesesteak.  I ended up with tons of lettuce and very little cheesesteak.  There was no way that the amount of meat on there was equal to what would have been in a roll.  Even my companions were shocked.  That said, maybe I should try the burger that way.  A burger is a burger, right?  Fixed size and shape so it would be pretty hard for them to skimp on that.  Instead of the endless fries, I opted for cooked carrots.  But I was so disappointed that we haven't been back since.  Dh likes to eat out on Mondays so he started wanting to know last night where I wanted go. I don't want to go anywhere, but that's beside the point.  So I foresee us at Red Lobster for lunch.


----------



## pwdebbie

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Hey everyone.  I have just a few questions about the WW new program.  I have heard mixed reviews regarding success on the new plan vs. the older program, what is everyone's experience with the new program?
> 
> I really need to get my weight in control but find I have a really hard time sticking to something very long without results.  I'm not looking for an overnight fix, as I know that there is no such thing.  I am also not new to weight loss as I lost just over 120 pounds back in 2002/2003, however sadly I now need re-lose about 60 of those pounds.  Really need something to keep me motivated and on track!



I can't compare the two programs because I just joined in March.  But I have to say that this program is not the bondage I always perceived WW to be.  It is working for me and I am finding it fairly easy. 

I think you are to be commended for the 120 you lost and for jumping on the 60 you've gained back.  And that it was only 60 gained back and not the whole 120.  Every time I have lost weight in the past, I gained it back plus some more before I tried to lost it again.  Once I reached over 200 lbs, I just gave up trying to lose weight until this year when I joined WW at 257.  I have promised myself that I am going to make it to lifetime and I am not going to let those pounds come back this time, not even a few extras.

Going to the meetings does help to keep me motivated, as does having family members who are also doing WW.  I could not do this alone, I am sure of that.


----------



## lovesmurfs

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Hey everyone.  I have just a few questions about the WW new program.  I have heard mixed reviews regarding success on the new plan vs. the older program, what is everyone's experience with the new program?
> 
> I really need to get my weight in control but find I have a really hard time sticking to something very long without results.  I'm not looking for an overnight fix, as I know that there is no such thing.  I am also not new to weight loss as I lost just over 120 pounds back in 2002/2003, however sadly I now need re-lose about 60 of those pounds.  Really need something to keep me motivated and on track!



I've done it twice before on the old plan -- this is the first on the new Points Plus.  I've been doing it since early August and have lost 20 pounds. 

Now, age is a difference -- I am losing somewhat slower than I remember losing under the previous plan.

However, I find that the flexibility is much more, and I find myself being able to choose "real" food instead of the fat-free icky stuff.


----------



## keahgirl8

lovesmurfs said:
			
		

> I've done it twice before on the old plan -- this is the first on the new Points Plus.  I've been doing it since early August and have lost 20 pounds.
> 
> Now, age is a difference -- I am losing somewhat slower than I remember losing under the previous plan.
> 
> However, I find that the flexibility is much more, and I find myself being able to choose "real" food instead of the fat-free icky stuff.



Yes!  What you said.  I think people who are struggling are eating too much fruit.  You do have to be careful of that!

It's weigh-in day!  1.4 pounds this week, 75.8 overall!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Good Morning Everyone!

I just got back yesterday afternoon from a week in Disney World.    I tried to get back on track for the rest of the day and did pretty good, I think.  Today I'm definitely on track so far but I have to go grocery shopping in a desperate way!  I haven't been on the scale yet and I'm going to try to resist stepping on until my meeting on Wednesday morning.  I think if I get on before that, I'll get mad at what I see and start eating.  I'm hoping I don't have more than a 10lb gain.


----------



## robinb

bumbershoot said:


> I had a tremendous week, despite eating (or working hard to NOT eat) hospital food most of the week, with a 2.8 lb loss.  I hit 45.4 (and got a hug from my leader) and was just smiling all day.  I even *felt* thinner, which I'm sure many of you know doesn't always go along with *being* smaller.
> 
> Last week I fit into one pair of pants that's the next size down, and was able to wear them and look good.  The "sister pants" to those, pants I bought at the same time, went on and zipped, but I should not be wearing them out anywhere, LOL.    Not sure if I already mentioned that...if I have already said something about that here, ignore the second telling.


45 lbs in just 200 days?  Wow!  That is so great!  You are doing a really great job.



Julia M said:


> We went out to dinner last night (just dh and I) after dropping dd off at the first dance of the year. Planned to go to Fridays, and OMG, it was incredibly hard to find anything to eat! Their whole menu is a WWers nightmare. On the way there, dh suggested BJ's Brewhouse, which I gladly agreed to. Had a light beer (but probably points for a regular beer! LOL) and three "little" plates: watermelon and arugula salad, mozzarella and tomato and 3 won tons. Calories were on the menu, but when I got home, there was nothing online with nutrition info. Grrr. I just made my best guess, based on calories and what the ingredients were. Still WAY better than Fridays!


Check out this website for some ideas of what to eat there next time:http://www.exercise4weightloss.com/weight-watchers-points-tgif.html
It looks like some of their salads are OK, as are their grilled items. 

Good for you for going home and tracking as much as you could!  Honestly, writing down what you eat is more than half the battle ... even if the point values are not exactly right.


----------



## robinb

bumbershoot said:


> I just finished the coolrunnings C25K program, and now that DH has seen the struggles I went through with the interval, the number of weeks I had to repeat, but that I stuck with it and graduated on Friday, he wants to try it, too!  I think that will really amplify his losses, and if he can have a *program* to do, he'll do it.  We always book him hotels with gyms and/or pools for his work trips, but without a program he has a hard time getting to use them.  I'm excited for him that he wants to do the C25K!



Congratulations on graduating!  I have tried it 3 times previously as decided to try it again because one of my friends just graduated.  I am now on Week 2.  My right knee is crap, so I'm not sure if I'll ever be able to finish but I was able to get up to 20 minutes last time before getting sick or becoming injured.  I think I just need to plug along and redo weeks just like you did.



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> I just got back yesterday afternoon from a week in Disney World.    I tried to get back on track for the rest of the day and did pretty good, I think.  Today I'm definitely on track so far but I have to go grocery shopping in a desperate way!  I haven't been on the scale yet and I'm going to try to resist stepping on until my meeting on Wednesday morning.  I think if I get on before that, I'll get mad at what I see and start eating.  I'm hoping I don't have more than a 10lb gain.


You'll be FINE!  Kudos to you for getting right back on track as soon as you got home.  Your body will readjust in no time and if you don't shed your vacation weight this week, you'll do it next week {{hugs}}. I went shopping this weekend and spend almost $200 between the farmer's market, our local grocery store and the natural food coop.  I don't know how the budget boarders spend so little!


----------



## bigsis1970

Thanks Stephanie and Sandi!


----------



## Sandi

keahgirl8 said:


> Yes!  What you said.  I think people who are struggling are eating too much fruit.  You do have to be careful of that!
> 
> It's weigh-in day!  1.4 pounds this week, 75.8 overall!



That's a terrific week this far into the program.  Congrats on both the short term and the long term successes.  You rock!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> I just got back yesterday afternoon from a week in Disney World.    I tried to get back on track for the rest of the day and did pretty good, I think.  Today I'm definitely on track so far but I have to go grocery shopping in a desperate way!  I haven't been on the scale yet and I'm going to try to resist stepping on until my meeting on Wednesday morning.  I think if I get on before that, I'll get mad at what I see and start eating.  I'm hoping I don't have more than a 10lb gain.



Welcome home Jesse!  Yeah, I think staying away from the scales until your Wednesday meeting is wise.  I'm sure you didn't gain 10 pounds!  Your hyperbole is funny -- I mean, you probably walked 1,000 miles, too!  I'm jealous you were just at WDW.  Hope you had a blast.


----------



## Julia M

keahgirl8 said:


> Yes!  What you said.  I think people who are struggling are eating too much fruit.  You do have to be careful of that!
> 
> It's weigh-in day!  1.4 pounds this week, 75.8 overall!



SO, I have been kind of a slow loser (from my previous weight loss efforts). So my question is, what do people think constitutes "too much fruit"?


Thanks
Julia


----------



## sjms71

keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> Yes!  What you said.  I think people who are struggling are eating too much fruit.  You do have to be careful of that!
> 
> It's weigh-in day!  1.4 pounds this week, 75.8 overall!



You go girl!


----------



## sjms71

Julia M said:
			
		

> SO, I have been kind of a slow loser (from my previous weight loss efforts). So my question is, what do people think constitutes "too much fruit"?
> 
> Thanks
> Julia



I really do think it depends on the kind of fruit and everyone is different.  I limit myself to no more than 3 servings a day on average.  That seems to work for me.  I also limit my banana intake to maybe twice a week.   I would love to eat a banana everyday but I will struggle with that.  Again, I think it depends on the person this is just my personal limits I found works for me after playing around with it for years.


----------



## lovesmurfs

Julia M said:


> SO, I have been kind of a slow loser (from my previous weight loss efforts). So my question is, what do people think constitutes "too much fruit"?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Julia



I started in August like it was a free-for-all.  Now I only have enough fruit to help me meet the Good Healthy Guidelines for the day, plus maybe one or 2 if I'm hungry and don't have points left.  Seems to be working a bit better.


----------



## bumbershoot

lovesmurfs said:


> You can get a side salad instead of fries -- I don't remember, but I don't think there was an extra charge for it.  The customizer is really helpful -- as long as you plan ahead and stick to your plan (hard to do when being tempted by the Banzai Burger!), you can stay within your points range.



Oh yes, the side salad is good.  But with DS at the table, there always seem to be fries, and I sometimes take a few.  I have my tracker out and I make a check for each one I eat.

I'm finding that I "need" fewer and fewer fries each time we go, which is neat.

Note to all: their steamed broccoli is incredibly dry and boring.  I have to be very in need of a LOW point meal or getting more veggies in, to order that anymore.  My steamed broccoli at home isn't dry; I don't know how they do it!




Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Hey everyone.  I have just a few questions about the WW new program.  I have heard mixed reviews regarding success on the new plan vs. the older program, what is everyone's experience with the new program?



I joined in '00, '02ish, '04, and last Feb.  Until February, my fave plan was in '00 and I didn't enjoy the later plans.  I also always ate the low end of points, not eating "extra".  I lost well, but ultimately felt deprived and freaked out at this being "forever", and I would quit.  And regain.  More each time.

I love love LOVE this program.  I'm 12 years older than the first time I tried WW, and I'm losing nicely.  I'm also exercising this time, which helps, especially since I've been able to run (well, jog).  Running works really well for me, and I'm glad I can do it AND like it!

I make much better day to day choices with the fruits and veggies mainly being zero points, and by choosing to eat Weekly AND Activity points (and by having a metabolism that has been OK with those points so far), I'm not feeling deprived in any real way.  I mean, OK, my husband gets 68 points still, so sometimes I get sad looking at the difference between our daily points, but as I continue on with the program my stomach doesn't *want* that many points on a daily basis.  

So I like the new program.  A LOT.





pwdebbie said:


> I did that with the cheesesteak.  I ended up with tons of lettuce and very little cheesesteak.  There was no way that the amount of meat on there was equal to what would have been in a roll.  Even my companions were shocked.  That said, maybe I should try the burger that way.  A burger is a burger, right?



That is really too bad!  If it happens again, complain.  It's just not right.

But I took would feel that a burger is a burger.





pwdebbie said:


> But I have to say that this program is not the bondage I always perceived WW to be.



  Great description.   Have you read about what the plans were like in the 70s and 80s?  The exchanges, the liver, etc etc?  I have read that people would toast their ONE allowed piece of bread and cut the one slice of bread in two, to make two nearly see-through full slices of bread to make a sandwich with!  Bondage indeed!




robinb said:


> 45 lbs in just 200 days?  Wow!  That is so great!  You are doing a really great job.



It's crazy, isn't it?  Maybe I have a tapeworm or something, LOL.  A tapeworm that came to life once I stopped stuffing myself to the gills?  (it's painful to think of how much I must have been eating before, given how much I feel I still do eat on the program yet am losing)  Thank you.  I still think that this version of WW is magic, though.




robinb said:


> My right knee is crap, so I'm not sure if I'll ever be able to finish but I was able to get up to 20 minutes last time before getting sick or becoming injured.  I think I just need to plug along and redo weeks just like you did.



OH the knees...  I feel like I rejoined *just* in the nick of time, knee-wise.  I feel like I'm in a race to lose the weight so I'm not destroying my knees more.  By this age my mom already had a squeaky knee, and she never gained the weight I have.  So I'm running scared, basically!  But what's weird is that the running doesn't hurt like just walking does.  I will literally be limping during my warmup walk on the treadmill, and this is a limp coming from my hip being weird, then I start running and feel great, then as I slow it down for my cooldown walk, I start limping again.  People on the ellipticals behind me must think really weird things about me, if they notice that.





Julia M said:


> SO, I have been kind of a slow loser (from my previous weight loss efforts). So my question is, what do people think constitutes "too much fruit"?



I think you would figure it out if you are doing everything just right, measuring and weighing EVERYTHING, you've experimented with if you can or cannot eat Weekly and/or Activity points (for instance, I found that I lose just the same by eating those extra points, and sometimes I think I do better...but I definitely know that by eating the activity points I have the energy for good workouts), and you hit a plateau, THEN you can look to your fruits and higher calories veggies, to see if maybe you're overdoing it.

They want most of us to eat *at least* 5 servings total of fruits/veggies per day.  That's a minimum.  For those over 350, 9 is the minimum.  

If you're eating high calorie things like bananas all day long, if you're drinking huge smoothies and maybe not realizing how many servings of things you're putting in there, etc etc, doing everything else perfectly, and aren't losing for a good number of weeks, THEN look to lowering the zero point things.  


That's my own opinion.


----------



## alizesmom

I did it! I started tracking again.


----------



## StayCool

Weigh in is in the morning. I'm kinda looking forward to it. I used to hate the scale. Something that I've noticed over the last week or so is the fact that I physically cannot eat as much as I used to. It doesn't fit. My stomach must be getting smaller which is good. Just an odd feeling. Or a random thought. Lol


----------



## keahgirl8

StayCool said:
			
		

> Weigh in is in the morning. I'm kinda looking forward to it. I used to hate the scale. Something that I've noticed over the last week or so is the fact that I physically cannot eat as much as I used to. It doesn't fit. My stomach must be getting smaller which is good. Just an odd feeling. Or a random thought. Lol



It's so true!  I can't eat as much as I used to or eat the types of things I used to.  It is actually a big help in this process.  I don't even want to eat the old way anymore!


----------



## sjms71

alizesmom said:


> I did it! I started tracking again.


 yay!



StayCool said:


> Weigh in is in the morning. I'm kinda looking forward to it. I used to hate the scale. Something that I've noticed over the last week or so is the fact that I physically cannot eat as much as I used to. It doesn't fit. My stomach must be getting smaller which is good. Just an odd feeling. Or a random thought. Lol



Good luck!


----------



## lovesmurfs

Grrr.....

Just need to vent.  So I pack and track my breakfast (oatmeal), lunch (chicken sandwich with tomatoes) and snacks.  I get to work and see that I have lunch out scheduled with two people from my office.

Sandwich will be soggy by tomorrow, so I forego the oatmeal (it's dry in a homemade packet) and eat the sandwich and cheddar mini rice cakes for breakfast -- more points than I want to eat for b'fast, but I figure I'll do soup/salad for lunch.

Now I'm feeling overfull (guess it's great that I noticed), and I just get a call that they've changed lunch to a "brown bag" so that we can watch a webinar together.  

Bleh.  I've got Ramen noodle cups here for emergencies, but I'm just irritated. 

Okay.  Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> Yes!  What you said.  I think people who are struggling are eating too much fruit.  You do have to be careful of that!
> 
> It's weigh-in day!  1.4 pounds this week, 75.8 overall!



I find myself looking forward to your post each week.  Another good week!


----------



## pwdebbie

alizesmom said:


> I did it! I started tracking again.



You deserve a Bravo sticker.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

I had my WI today and I lost 3.6! That's more than I lost my first week! I got my first 5 lbs star today, 7.6 lbs for my first month! I'm so shocked because I had salad works one day and it was not a WW friendly salad! Maybe I needed the extra points? Who knows but I'm happy!


----------



## lovesmurfs

shinysparklybubbles said:


> I had my WI today and I lost 3.6! That's more than I lost my first week! I got my first 5 lbs star today, 7.6 lbs for my first month! I'm so shocked because I had salad works one day and it was not a WW friendly salad! Maybe I needed the extra points? Who knows but I'm happy!



Congratulations!


----------



## StayCool

WI today and was down 3.2 for a total of 24! I'm only 1.3 from my 10%.  I lost another daily point today too.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

StayCool said:
			
		

> WI today and was down 3.2 for a total of 24! I'm only 1.3 from my 10%.  I lost another daily point today too.



Congrats! 

I lost a point too, it is funny, I'm glad and disappointed at the same time lol!


----------



## jacksmomma

I had my WI yesterday, I am down 1.6.  I was really worried as we worked a festival all weekend long.  Hopefully next week I will hit my 5% goal.

Speaking of goal, did everyone set their goal weight with their leader or on their own?  How does that work?


----------



## StayCool

shinysparklybubbles said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I lost a point too, it is funny, I'm glad and disappointed at the same time lol!



I know! I bounce between struggling to eat all my points and going over them. So losing a point is a blessing and a curse. When people tell me they only have 26 points I cringe!  I currently have 34 points. That is a big difference. Especially on those nights that I *need* a big glass of wine!


----------



## ilovevacation

Hi everyone. I had my second wi today and i am down 4.8 total for a goal of ten, but to be honest 20 would be amazing. I like reading here, it gives me great ideas and inspiration. This is my first formal diet and i will admit i don't have lots to loose, it's still rough.


----------



## sjms71

shinysparklybubbles said:
			
		

> I had my WI today and I lost 3.6! That's more than I lost my first week! I got my first 5 lbs star today, 7.6 lbs for my first month! I'm so shocked because I had salad works one day and it was not a WW friendly salad! Maybe I needed the extra points? Who knows but I'm happy!





			
				StayCool said:
			
		

> WI today and was down 3.2 for a total of 24! I'm only 1.3 from my 10%.  I lost another daily point today too.



Way to go on both your weight loss!   



			
				jacksmomma said:
			
		

> I had my WI yesterday, I am down 1.6.  I was really worried as we worked a festival all weekend long.  Hopefully next week I will hit my 5% goal.
> 
> Speaking of goal, did everyone set their goal weight with their leader or on their own?  How does that work?



Congrats on your 1.6 loss this week.   I had a lot to lose, 70+ pounds.   I knew what I wanted my goal weight to be but,  personally didn't want to write down that goal number until I was at the 10 lbs left to lose mark.   So I did it towards the end.  No one at my meetings put a timeline on it.  Just when I was ready I went to my leader.  Now to get lifetime with WW you have to be within "their" weight range, unless you get a doctors note stating different.  



			
				StayCool said:
			
		

> I know! I bounce between struggling to eat all my points and going over them. So losing a point is a blessing and a curse. When people tell me they only have 26 points I cringe!  I currently have 34 points. That is a big difference. Especially on those nights that I *need* a big glass of wine!



I have been eating 26 points and it's not easy.   On the weekend I dip into my weeklies but usually I don't eat them all.   When I get back to goal I'll go back up to about 30-32.   



			
				ilovevacation said:
			
		

> Hi everyone. I had my second wi today and i am down 4.8 total for a goal of ten, but to be honest 20 would be amazing. I like reading here, it gives me great ideas and inspiration. This is my first formal diet and i will admit i don't have lots to loose, it's still rough.



WOW!   That's a great week.


----------



## christinascreative

Holy cow. I just paid my money & registered for the Disney Princess 1/2. It's official. And officially SCARY. BUT, it's super exciting to have another long term goal out there that will help me achieve the initial one of getting to my goal weight. I hope NJ has another mild winter... otherwise my butt will be out there running in the FREEZING cold. No matter what I WILL be out there.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

christinascreative said:


> Holy cow. I just paid my money & registered for the Disney Princess 1/2. It's official. And officially SCARY. BUT, it's super exciting to have another long term goal out there that will help me achieve the initial one of getting to my goal weight. I hope NJ has another mild winter... otherwise my butt will be out there running in the FREEZING cold. No matter what I WILL be out there.



I agree about the winter! I am planning on doing the Wine and Dine 1/2 and I need every day that I can get! No snow or ice this winter for NJ!


----------



## robinb

lovesmurfs said:


> Grrr.....
> 
> Okay.  Thanks for letting me vent.


I would be ticked off too!



shinysparklybubbles said:


> I had my WI today and I lost 3.6! That's more than I lost my first week! I got my first 5 lbs star today, 7.6 lbs for my first month! I'm so shocked because I had salad works one day and it was not a WW friendly salad! Maybe I needed the extra points? Who knows but I'm happy!





StayCool said:


> WI today and was down 3.2 for a total of 24! I'm only 1.3 from my 10%.  I lost another daily point today too.





jacksmomma said:


> I had my WI yesterday, I am down 1.6.  I was really worried as we worked a festival all weekend long.  Hopefully next week I will hit my 5% goal.





ilovevacation said:


> Hi everyone. I had my second wi today and i am down 4.8 total for a goal of ten, but to be honest 20 would be amazing. *I like reading here, it gives me great ideas and inspiration. This is my first formal diet and i will admit i don't have lots to loose, it's still rough.*



Congratulations all your LOSERS!   Ilovevacation, that is exactly why I started the first thread ... to inspire and support one another .  I do notice a difference when I participate on the  thread and when I pull the covers over my head and ignore it.


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> Ilovevacation, that is exactly why I started the first thread ... to inspire and support one another .  I do notice a difference when I participate on the  thread and when I pull the covers over my head and ignore it.



Me, too, Robin.  Even when I do take some time off and slip a bit, I always feel good about coming back to this thread.  It re-energizes me and no one judges.  Everyone is supportive.

Once again, I thank you Robin for starting the original thread.


----------



## robinb

Sandi said:


> Once again, I thank you Robin for starting the original thread.


And many thanks to Debbie and everyone else who kept it going and started thread #3 while I was practicing my best ostrich imitation.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:
			
		

> Me, too, Robin.  Even when I do take some time off and slip a bit, I always feel good about coming back to this thread.  It re-energizes me and no one judges.  Everyone is supportive.
> 
> Once again, I thank you Robin for starting the original thread.



a huge DITTO from me on that one!  Thanks robin and everyone else for this thread and support


----------



## pwdebbie

Ostrich imitation -- love it!  

Had my WI last night.  UP .4 lb.  Well, I kind of expected it.  If I had weighed in today it would have been much better -- scale here was down .6 from yesterday and I've been visiting the commode alot, kwim?  My schedule was all out of whack for four days after being at the baby's birth all night Wednesday.  My scale went up three pounds in two days.  Spent the next four trying to get rid of them.  

I did make a change last week that I decided just does not work for me.  I thought it was time to start cutting back on eggs and pork for breakfast. This has been my breakfast for years -- eggs, bacon/sausage, and until WW took points away, 1/2 bagel or English muffin w/cream cheese.  I've been down to just the eggs and meat now for several months.  I decided that I could save a few points by eating WW bagels or English Muffin sandwiches instead.  Well, yes I did save a few points.  But that carb load w / little protein in the morning made be edgy and irritable and after I saw that I gained a little, I decided that morning carbs are just not for me.  So this morning I went back to my good old bacon and eggs.  It just feels right for me. 

So, hoping for a better WI next Tuesday night.  I would like to be down 57 lbs by  my  birthday (when I'll be 57) on Oct. 5.  Not sure I can knock off 6 lbs by then, but at least I can try!


----------



## Miniefan

I just joined WW today!!  I've never done this program before but I am excited to begin and move in the right direction.  Glad to find this thread!!

Kim


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I did my post Disney weigh in today and it was a whole lot better than I thought it would be.  I was hoping that it would be under 10 pounds.  I also chose today to switch to long sleeves and jeans.

So after a week of Disney dining, and moving into jeans I was up 6.5 and I'm so glad it was under 10 pounds!


----------



## Sandi

Miniefan said:


> I just joined WW today!!  I've never done this program before but I am excited to begin and move in the right direction.  Glad to find this thread!!
> 
> Kim



Welcome Kim!  



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I did my post Disney weigh in today and it was a whole lot better than I thought it would be.  I was hoping that it would be under 10 pounds.  I also chose today to switch to long sleeves and jeans.
> 
> So after a week of Disney dining, and moving into jeans I was up 6.5 and I'm so glad it was under 10 pounds!



So it was really probably a gain of under 5 pounds.  I'm not quite prepared to be wearing jeans for my WIs!  That takes guts.


----------



## TiggerFan3590

My WI went well, down 1.4..... I will take it!  Congrats to everyone here-being here and on WW is a big accomplishment.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

I'm feeling really good about WW this time around. This will be the last time I join, I will make  lifetime and I will succeed! I think I was finally mentally ready this time. No one is going to bring me down this time! Seeing my little stones move from the weight to be lost to the weight lost jar really helps!


----------



## bumbershoot

Miniefan said:


> I just joined WW today!!  I've never done this program before but I am excited to begin and move in the right direction.  Glad to find this thread!!
> 
> Kim



Woohooo!

My own little opinion/advice tidbit is to start by eating your Weekly points!  if you start while eating all points "coming to you" and you still lose, then you know that you can do it!  Trust me, it's harder to add them in later.  




Sandi said:


> I'm not quite prepared to be wearing jeans for my WIs!  That takes guts.



So true!  I'm not sure I'll ever be able to do that.




shinysparklybubbles said:


> I'm feeling really good about WW this time around. This will be the last time I join, I will make  lifetime and I will succeed! I think I was finally mentally ready this time. No one is going to bring me down this time! Seeing my little stones move from the weight to be lost to the weight lost jar really helps!



Woo!




Today I put together all my colorful paperclips that our leader lets us take (one for each pound you lose) and wrapped them around my rear view mirror.  I can see it but it doesn't hang down or swing or anything.  Got the idea from someone else at the Y; DS looked at the car next to us the other week and said "hey, they go to Weight Watchers!"  I figured I'd do the same.    I don't have a lot of temptations that bug me (see the "eat all points coming to me" mention above...it keeps the desperate need for extremely naughty things at bay!), but when I do have them, it's when I'm out and about.  So that paperclip chain might help me in the future.


----------



## Mermaid02

Finally hit my 10% last night!!! Got my key chain and promptly put my gym membership tag on it! I have joined and quit WW MANY times but since they started celebrating losing 10% this is the first time I have actually done it.  My next goal is to lose 10% of my new current weight!


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Mermaid02 said:
			
		

> Finally hit my 10% last night!!! Got my key chain and promptly put my gym membership tag on it! I have joined and quit WW MANY times but since they started celebrating losing 10% this is the first time I have actually done it.  My next goal is to lose 10% of my new current weight!



Congrats!!


----------



## pwdebbie

Today, for the first time in many years, I weighed LESS than my husband!  AND I was below 200!     

We both weigh ourselves first thing in the morning.  I was actually down 1.6 from Tuesday a.m. (I go to WW in the evening on Tuesdays), so I think I can expect a loss next week.


----------



## StayCool

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Today, for the first time in many years, I weighed LESS than my husband!  AND I was below 200!
> 
> We both weigh ourselves first thing in the morning.  I was actually down 1.6 from Tuesday a.m. (I go to WW in the evening on Tuesdays), so I think I can expect a loss next week.



Yay!!! I can't wait until I can say the same thing. I am currently only 2 pounds more than him and he's stalled on the weight loss right now. With any luck I will beat him next week! Lol although he can drop 5 pounds at a time without much effort at all....


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Today, for the first time in many years, I weighed LESS than my husband!  AND I was below 200!
> 
> )




I'm looking forward to that milestone as well, but its 30 lbs away! I will get there!


----------



## robinb

pwdebbie said:


> So, hoping for a better WI next Tuesday night.  I would like to be down 57 lbs by  my  birthday (when I'll be 57) on Oct. 5.  Not sure I can knock off 6 lbs by then, but at least I can try!


That would be awesome if you could make it, but even if you don't make it exactly on the 6th, you will be sure to make it in your birthday MONTH .



Miniefan said:


> I just joined WW today!!  I've never done this program before but I am excited to begin and move in the right direction.  Glad to find this thread!!


Welcome Kim!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> So after a week of Disney dining, and moving into jeans I was up 6.5 and I'm so glad it was under 10 pounds!


That's not bad at all, especially since you changed to jeans.  I dread the weather change and the additional weight of the warmer clothes.  I think I might go ahead and bite the bullet this week too as I know I am already down a bit and I don't mind losing less than a pound as long as it's a loss.



TiggerFan3590 said:


> My WI went well, down 1.4..... I will take it!  Congrats to everyone here-being here and on WW is a big accomplishment.


1.4 is great!  I am a really slow loser and I would be thrilled with a 1.4 lb loss.



bumbershoot said:


> Today I put together all my colorful paperclips that our leader lets us take (one for each pound you lose) and wrapped them around my rear view mirror.


I *love* the paperclip idea!  I think I will start on one myself.  Do you do anything special for your 5-lbs clips?  Maybe a different color?


Mermaid02 said:


> Finally hit my 10% last night!!!


Awesome!  Congratulations .


pwdebbie said:


> Today, for the first time in many years, I weighed LESS than my husband!  AND I was below 200!
> 
> We both weigh ourselves first thing in the morning.  I was actually down 1.6 from Tuesday a.m. (I go to WW in the evening on Tuesdays), so I think I can expect a loss next week.


Welcome to Onederland!  Whoo hoo!


----------



## lovesmurfs

pwdebbie said:


> Today, for the first time in many years, I weighed LESS than my husband!  AND I was below 200!
> 
> We both weigh ourselves first thing in the morning.  I was actually down 1.6 from Tuesday a.m. (I go to WW in the evening on Tuesdays), so I think I can expect a loss next week.



Wonderful!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## bumbershoot

Mermaid02 said:


> Finally hit my 10% last night!!! Got my key chain and promptly put my gym membership tag on it! I have joined and quit WW MANY times but since they started celebrating losing 10% this is the first time I have actually done it.  My next goal is to lose 10% of my new current weight!



*Congratulations!!!!!!*

omg I just realized that I hit my second 10% last week.  I can give my old keychain back!  It's been hanging on a peg above my desk for ages now.  





pwdebbie said:


> Today, for the first time in many years, I weighed LESS than my husband!  AND I was below 200!



*Woohooo!
*





robinb said:


> I *love* the paperclip idea!  I think I will start on one myself.  Do you do anything special for your 5-lbs clips?  Maybe a different color?




I noticed that people were thanking you for starting the thread...I hadn't noticed it was you, but THANK YOU!  

I just grab random colors from the leader's clip box (she is SO nice to provide them), but what a neat idea, to have a different color for the 5 lb marks!  I might have to switch things around with it.




Ugh, I'm sick for the first time since starting WW last Feb.  NOT fun.  DS is sick, too, so homeschooling is out the window.  Bright side: I'm not really hungry (though I did eat breakfast and drink coffee to avoid a hunger or caffeine headache).  Down side: I'm not interested in water, either, so I feel bloaty.  Ugh.


----------



## StayCool

So here is a silly thing, but anyways. I just realized that I am not morbidly obese per my BMI anymore.  it has dropped 3 points. It is silly but the more ways I can measure my success, the more motivated I am to stick with it. Looking in the mirror doesn't help a lot because I can't *see* the changes. I can tell because my pants are getting looser though. Lol


----------



## StayCool

And a PS. They changed the WW app and I don't like it. It is much more difficult to get to my usual foods and I have to scroll through a ton of stuff to find it. Boo.


----------



## sjms71

Miniefan said:
			
		

> I just joined WW today!!  I've never done this program before but I am excited to begin and move in the right direction.  Glad to find this thread!!
> 
> Kim



Hello Kim    Welcome to the thread!



			
				CdnBuzzFan said:
			
		

> I did my post Disney weigh in today and it was a whole lot better than I thought it would be.  I was hoping that it would be under 10 pounds.  I also chose today to switch to long sleeves and jeans.
> 
> So after a week of Disney dining, and moving into jeans I was up 6.5 and I'm so glad it was under 10 pounds!



Yay Jess, glad to see it wasn't as bad as you thought.   I will never weigh in in jeans 



			
				TiggerFan3590 said:
			
		

> My WI went well, down 1.4..... I will take it!  Congrats to everyone here-being here and on WW is a big accomplishment.



Great job



			
				shinysparklybubbles said:
			
		

> I'm feeling really good about WW this time around. This will be the last time I join, I will make  lifetime and I will succeed! I think I was finally mentally ready this time. No one is going to bring me down this time! Seeing my little stones move from the weight to be lost to the weight lost jar really helps!



That's how it was for me this last time, it finally clicked!  You can and WILL do it!



			
				Mermaid02 said:
			
		

> Finally hit my 10% last night!!! Got my key chain and promptly put my gym membership tag on it! I have joined and quit WW MANY times but since they started celebrating losing 10% this is the first time I have actually done it.  My next goal is to lose 10% of my new current weight!



Woot woot congratulations!


----------



## sjms71

I have been sick for the last two days, fever of about 101.7.   My body aches from head to toe.   I don't think I've had a fever in 10 years.  Hope it goes away soon.  Since I was sick no official weigh in at my meeting but at home I'm down 3lbs.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> I have been sick for the last two days, fever of about 101.7.   My body aches from head to toe.   I don't think I've had a fever in 10 years.  Hope it goes away soon.  Since I was sick no official weigh in at my meeting but at home I'm down 3lbs.



Hope you're feeling better soon.  I'd take that weight loss; congratulations!


----------



## Krissalee

Down 1.8 today for a total of 31.4!  Feeling good about myself.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Krissalee said:
			
		

> Down 1.8 today for a total of 31.4!  Feeling good about myself.



Congrats!!!!!


----------



## robinb

I had a non scale victory tonight. My DD swims from 7-9:00ish almost every night and we leave home at about 6:40. It's hard enough for me to feed her before we leave (she's a vegetarian and often eats something different that what i eat) and I have been eating when I get back home at 8:30-9:45.  I was planning to have pasta with a couple of meatballs but it occurred to me that pasta the night before a weigh in was stoopid. I was shopping at Costco so I pondered the limited restaurant menu and resisted the pizza and the hot dog and ordered the chicken caesar salad. I did eat about half the dressing but not all of it .  Wish me luck tomorrow!  I hope tonight's choice helps.


----------



## pwdebbie

Krissalee said:


> Down 1.8 today for a total of 31.4!  Feeling good about myself.



Isn't that a great feeling to finally have once again?  Congrats on crossing that 30 lb mark.


----------



## pwdebbie

robinb said:


> I had a non scale victory tonight. My DD swims from 7-9:00ish almost every night and we leave home at about 6:40. It's hard enough for me to feed her before we leave (she's a vegetarian and often eats something different that what i eat) and I have been eating when I get back home at 8:30-9:45.  I was planning to have pasta with a couple of meatballs but it occurred to me that pasta the night before a weigh in was stoopid. I was shopping at Costco so I pondered the limited restaurant menu and resisted the pizza and the hot dog and ordered the chicken caesar salad. I did eat about half the dressing but not all of it .  Wish me luck tomorrow!  I hope tonight's choice helps.



I was shocked when I discovered how many points was in a single hotdog (and I wasn't even looking at the roll and toppings).  I hope the salad choice was a good one for you.  Let us know how your WI goes today.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:
			
		

> Hope you're feeling better soon.  I'd take that weight loss; congratulations!



Thanks Sandi, still not feeling the greatest was hoping I'd feel better by today 



			
				Krissalee said:
			
		

> Down 1.8 today for a total of 31.4!  Feeling good about myself.



Great job! 



			
				robinb said:
			
		

> I had a non scale victory tonight. My DD swims from 7-9:00ish almost every night and we leave home at about 6:40. It's hard enough for me to feed her before we leave (she's a vegetarian and often eats something different that what i eat) and I have been eating when I get back home at 8:30-9:45.  I was planning to have pasta with a couple of meatballs but it occurred to me that pasta the night before a weigh in was stoopid. I was shopping at Costco so I pondered the limited restaurant menu and resisted the pizza and the hot dog and ordered the chicken caesar salad. I did eat about half the dressing but not all of it .  Wish me luck tomorrow!  I hope tonight's choice helps.



Awesome robin, I have had the chicken Caesar at Costco too it's very good.   Good luck at weigh in!


----------



## robinb

I'm back from my WI.  I went to the earlier one since my DD wanted to be at school early.  I put on my lightest jeans to transition to fall and was happy to see a 3 lb weight loss!  I tracked every single thing this week, including my 64 point Saturday (damn those Badger football games!).  I earned 24 AP and was still over my limit by 28 points.  I can now look back at that week and see where I went over (except for the Badger game and all that beer) and adjust this week for a better week of eating _within _my points.


----------



## sjms71

robinb said:
			
		

> I'm back from my WI.  I went to the earlier one since my DD wanted to be at school early.  I put on my lightest jeans to transition to fall and was happy to see a 3 lb weight loss!  I tracked every single thing this week, including my 64 point Saturday (damn those Badger football games!).  I earned 24 AP and was still over my limit by 28 points.  I can now look back at that week and see where I went over (except for the Badger game and all that beer) and adjust this week for a better week of eating within my points.



That's great robin, congrats!


----------



## christinascreative

StayCool said:


> So here is a silly thing, but anyways. I just realized that I am not morbidly obese per my BMI anymore.  it has dropped 3 points. It is silly but the more ways I can measure my success, the more motivated I am to stick with it. Looking in the mirror doesn't help a lot because I can't *see* the changes. I can tell because my pants are getting looser though. Lol



NOT silly. And I can relate to not seeing the changes in the mirror. For some reason I *can* see them in pictures though. You may want to take pictures of yourself standing in front of the mirror with your phone or camera. Keep the pics each week- you'll be able to see a difference from week 1 to present day. 
And AWESOME that your pants are looser!  I think I like the non scale victories better than the scale ones (though I don't mind finding out the scale supports what I *think* is happening  )


----------



## Mermaid02

UGH! Just had Chinese. Why do I do this to myself? I feel so crappy already. Tomorrow I'll be all sodium bloated. It did taste good though.


----------



## robinb

Mermaid02 said:


> UGH! Just had Chinese. Why do I do this to myself? I feel so crappy already. Tomorrow I'll be all sodium bloated. It did taste good though.


Make sure to keep yourself hydrated so you can flush out all the extra fluid .


----------



## bumbershoot

StayCool said:


> So here is a silly thing, but anyways. I just realized that I am not morbidly obese per my BMI anymore.



It's not silly at all!  I see posts on the WW boards about "I'm just obese now!" and "I'm fat!"....it's something many people celebrate when they go down a notch.  Congratulations!!!!!




robinb said:


> I had a non scale victory tonight. My DD swims from 7-9:00ish almost every night and we leave home at about 6:40. It's hard enough for me to feed her before we leave (she's a vegetarian and often eats something different that what i eat) and I have been eating when I get back home at 8:30-9:45.  I was planning to have pasta with a couple of meatballs but it occurred to me that pasta the night before a weigh in was stoopid. I was shopping at Costco so I pondered the limited restaurant menu and resisted the pizza and the hot dog and ordered the chicken caesar salad. I did eat about half the dressing but not all of it .  Wish me luck tomorrow!  I hope tonight's choice helps.



I always find that, um, "easily digestible" foods, even if higher in fat, are nicer just before weigh-in.  I figure I can deal with the higher fat as the week goes on by making other choices, and I'd rather have that food digested.  Salads and multi-grain cereals are often my go-to night-before-the-WI dinners.    (both of which I LOVE)





robinb said:


> I'm back from my WI.  I went to the earlier one since my DD wanted to be at school early.  I put on my lightest jeans to transition to fall and was happy to see a 3 lb weight loss!  I tracked every single thing this week, including my 64 point Saturday (damn those Badger football games!).  I earned 24 AP and was still over my limit by 28 points.  I can now look back at that week and see where I went over (except for the Badger game and all that beer) and adjust this week for a better week of eating _within _my points.



What's going on with the jeans and great loss connection here?    Congrats!  mmm, beer.


----------



## JavArmy

Okay, got back from Disney on Thursday, I still ate like a pig on Friday.  TODAY I WILL GET BACK ON THE PLAN!  I gained a TON.  It's so frustraiting that what takes me 4 weeks to loose, I can gain back in 4 days. *sigh*  Oh well, lets get back to it!


----------



## Mermaid02

robinb said:


> Make sure to keep yourself hydrated so you can flush out all the extra fluid .



Will do! On an up note, I really didn't eat as much as I would have "way back when" so I guess it's progress.... and I just really had a craving for it. Don't want to deny myself all the time, might end up going overboard!


----------



## pwdebbie

robinb said:


> I'm back from my WI.  I went to the earlier one since my DD wanted to be at school early.  I put on my lightest jeans to transition to fall and was happy to see a 3 lb weight loss!  I tracked every single thing this week, including my 64 point Saturday (damn those Badger football games!).  I earned 24 AP and was still over my limit by 28 points.  I can now look back at that week and see where I went over (except for the Badger game and all that beer) and adjust this week for a better week of eating _within _my points.



I think once in a while our bodies need that "64 point Saturday."  On the few occasions when I've had a day where I ate well beyond my points, it was almost as if my body said, "Ah, thank you, now back to plan."  It actually seems to help me lose.  Obviously it helped you -- 3 lbs for as long as you've been doing this is amazing! Congrats!



JavArmy said:


> Okay, got back from Disney on Thursday, I still ate like a pig on Friday.  TODAY I WILL GET BACK ON THE PLAN!  I gained a TON.  It's so frustraiting that what takes me 4 weeks to loose, I can gain back in 4 days. *sigh*  Oh well, lets get back to it!



It will come off in no time.  Don't forget to drink lots of water!  I'm starting to plan our dining for next April's Disney trip and while I'm going to be sensible, I am not going to try to stick to points at all.  All that walking should help, right?


----------



## lovesmurfs

Well, a GI bug  might be miserable, but having one for three days this week helped me have a great weigh-in....7.4 lbs. down, for a total of 27.8 lost!  

Now off to make some tea and get some APs for cleaning house!  Have a great day!


----------



## Krissalee

100 minute walk.  That will earn me some APs!  It was such a nice day, I just kept going and going....and then I realized I was going to have to turn around and get back home.  LOL


----------



## Julia M

I had a nice weigh in yesterday...down 1.4! What's funny is I was kind of disappointed because I thought it was .8-turns out I didn't know my current weight correctly. I was happy when I realized I was wrong!!

We celebrated dd's 18th birthday last night with some of her friends at Maggiano's. I tracked 62 points!!! One beer and a glass of wine.........a slice of chicken piccata, a small serving of fettuccine alfredo, 2 fried zucchini pieces, 3 bread rounds with bruschetta, salad and 2 ravioli. Then one profiterole and just 2 small bites of cake (didn't really like it). I didn't have the chicken parmigiana. Unfortunately, the nutrition info for Maggiano's online isn't that clear-I can't figure out if it's a family style serving of individual plate. 

I still have 8 of my weekly points and I typically earn about 10 activity points, so I'm not in a panic about points-last week I used 8 of my weekly points, the week before 9. I'm more just concerned I estimated correctly. Does anyone know anything about Maggiano's?

So, I am considering that I did stay on program. Even though I used a lot of points, I tracked them all and had points to use. 

We had a huge amount of food left over and will have it tonight for leftovers. I think I may skip it though......have something a little lower in points!

Julia


----------



## bumbershoot

Krissalee said:


> 100 minute walk.  That will earn me some APs!  It was such a nice day, I just kept going and going....and then I realized I was going to have to turn around and get back home.  LOL



Nice!



Julia, good for you for tracking!



I had a stunning WI today.  2.8 down, again.  I'm a little mystified, and even talked about it with the receptionist (who is a new leader as well, but not for our meeting) b/c that's two weeks in a row with that large amount.    I know I shouldn't complain, but it's freaking me out!  

On the lighter side, turns out I could have transitioned to wearing pants (vs workout shorts) today and would have still shown a loss.  Bummer that I didn't!  The other happy side of it is that the receptionist said she almost didn't recognize me.  I think I turned a corner here....

But I know I need to make sure I'm eating really nutritiously, because that much weight lost in two weigh-ins at my age and this far into the program, when I'm an "eat all points coming to me" person, is pretty weird!


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

I kind messed up on WW today. We had a bunch of friends over to watch a movie outside tonight and I think I got a little carried away with my snacks. Whoops!

Back on track tomorrow!


----------



## StayCool

I have the munchies tonight bad! I went to a party at a friend's house this evening. I pretty much saved all my daily points for it so I think I was ok. I didn't eat a ton. But I have just wanted to eat, eat, eat when I got home! I made these cupcakes last night off of the Skinnytaste website. They are amazing but I keep eating them. So then I ate a bag of popcorn so I would stop eating! Idk why I'm so snacky right now but it is driving me bonkers.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

StayCool said:
			
		

> I have the munchies tonight bad! I went to a party at a friend's house this evening. I pretty much saved all my daily points for it so I think I was ok. I didn't eat a ton. But I have just wanted to eat, eat, eat when I got home! I made these cupcakes last night off of the Skinnytaste website. They are amazing but I keep eating them. So then I ate a bag of popcorn so I would stop eating! Idk why I'm so snacky right now but it is driving me bonkers.



Brush your teeth! Sometimes that is the only thing that stops me!


----------



## Aburns8

So frustrated I only lost .2 this week and last. I feel like I don't want to follow plan. This happens to me every time!


----------



## pwdebbie

Four days in a row now of weigh in at home under 200! I thought the first time was just a fluke, but it has stayed consistent.  I won't consider myself to be officially in onederland though until my WW WI puts me there.  (My home scale in the a.m. in the buff and the WW scale in the p.m. fully dressed differ by three to four pounds.)


----------



## JavArmy

pwdebbie said:


> Four days in a row now of weigh in at home under 200! I thought the first time was just a fluke, but it has stayed consistent.  I won't consider myself to be officially in onederland though until my WW WI puts me there.  (My home scale in the a.m. in the buff and the WW scale in the p.m. fully dressed differ by three to four pounds.)



Congrats!!  That is amazing!  Good luck on your official WI!

To all the previous posters who said they ate a ton last night, there must have been something in the air.  Maybe a full moon?  I did the same thing   Then this morning I pulled out our winter/fall clothes and got completly frustraited.  I got rid of all my clothes from the last time I got this big and all I have left are my skinny clothes.  I don't have pants that fit, I don't have shirts that fit, even my fall boots don't fit on my now massive legs.  *sigh*  I'm upset because even my wedding ring doesn't fit.  I just need to remember this feeling and do something about it.  I NEED TO DO THIS.  I start a new job in about a week, so I'm hoping that helps keep me on track, having a schedule and all.  The worst part is that I know I can do it, I've done it before.  There is no excuse this time.

Okay, thanks for listening to me rant.  I'm just having a really hard time getting on the bandwaggon.  It really helps that I can come here and vent and it helps to see all the people being successfull.  It motivates me.

Thanks again, and good luck to everyone on their upcoming WI


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

I did something this morning that I am proud of! We had left over candy from our movie night and I threw it out! I knew there is no way I could resist the junior mints so into the trash they went!


----------



## Ryansdad0727

I started WW 3 weeks ago and I am shocked at how well it works. I am down 13 lbs. in that time. I'm glad I found this thread. I can see there are plenty of others who love their WW.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Ryansdad0727 said:
			
		

> I started WW 3 weeks ago and I am shocked at how well it works. I am down 13 lbs. in that time. I'm glad I found this thread. I can see there are plenty of others who love their WW.



That's awesome! Keep up the good work!


----------



## alizesmom

I know you lose points as you lose weight but how low do they go?


----------



## christinascreative

WI yesterday- up .8. Still at an even 30 but.. MEH!
I knew it was going to happen. Last week I only ran 1 day out of 3, I played golf 2x but it's not enough activity for me. I also think I may have eaten a few of my husband's extra points for the week 
I hate to use it as an excuse, and I am sorry for any men on this board- but it was ahem.. THAT time.. so.. onward and upward (but DOWNward on the scale) for this week.

NSV-- I ran 5 miles for the first time ever today. My legs are sore but I did it in 1 hour and 6 minutes. Not too shabby for my first 5 mile run (at least I don't think?). 

Good luck to all this week


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

alizesmom said:
			
		

> I know you lose points as you lose weight but how low do they go?



Pretty sure it's 26.


----------



## pwdebbie

shinysparklybubbles said:


> Pretty sure it's 26.



Yep, it's 26.  It forces you to eat more fruits and veggies to avoid starving to death.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Yep, it's 26.  It forces you to eat more fruits and veggies to avoid starving to death.



I'd like to know how it goes. I have lost 7.8 lbs and have already went from 31 to 30 to 29 points and I have a lot of weight to lose. 26 points a day scares me haha!


----------



## lovesmurfs

shinysparklybubbles said:


> I'd like to know how it goes. I have lost 7.8 lbs and have already went from 31 to 30 to 29 points and I have a lot of weight to lose. 26 points a day scares me haha!



Every point I lose is like losing a friend!  

I think it goes down to 26 to still lose weight, but I think they add some points once you're on maintenance?


----------



## bumbershoot

pwdebbie said:


> Four days in a row now of weigh in at home under 200! I thought the first time was just a fluke, but it has stayed consistent.  I won't consider myself to be officially in onederland though until my WW WI puts me there.  (My home scale in the a.m. in the buff and the WW scale in the p.m. fully dressed differ by three to four pounds.)



Crossing fingers for you!



JavArmy said:


> Then this morning I pulled out our winter/fall clothes and got completly frustraited.  I got rid of all my clothes from the last time I got this big and all I have left are my skinny clothes.  I don't have pants that fit, I don't have shirts that fit, even my fall boots don't fit on my now massive legs.  *sigh*  I'm upset because even my wedding ring doesn't fit.  I just need to remember this feeling and do something about it.  I NEED TO DO THIS



Major hugs to you.

I had to buy new rings for the nearly 8 years I couldn't wear mine.  My "real" ring is a hunk of platinum and there's just not way I was going to have that resized.  So it sat there, and I bought cheapie rings from ice.com and some other website, just to have something on my hand.  Even now I'm still not quite there; I figure it'll be another good 10 lbs before I can consistently wear my true ring.




Ryansdad0727 said:


> I started WW 3 weeks ago and I am shocked at how well it works. I am down 13 lbs. in that time. I'm glad I found this thread. I can see there are plenty of others who love their WW.



At first you made my head spin, but then I saw "dad".    Men do tend to lose in big chunks like that!  Congrats!



alizesmom said:


> I know you lose points as you lose weight but how low do they go?



26 with pointsplus2012.

BUT that's a switch for this year; it *was* 29 with the first PointsPlus.  And they said that if you're losing with 29, feel free to keep it there rather than go down.

And, of course, if you're eating Weekly and/or Activity, you're usually not sticking soley to 26 anyway.




shinysparklybubbles said:


> I'd like to know how it goes. I have lost 7.8 lbs and have already went from 31 to 30 to 29 points and I have a lot of weight to lose. 26 points a day scares me haha!



It does, me, too!  It's why I started eating Weekly, then Activity points, because 26 felt so low!  I ate only 25 on Friday (b/c I was negative 1 in Weekly and it just BUGGED me that I would have eaten over my entire allottment of points for the week) and it was painful!




lovesmurfs said:


> I think it goes down to 26 to still lose weight, but I think they add some points once you're on maintenance?



Yep, they add them in.


----------



## keahgirl8

shinysparklybubbles said:
			
		

> I did something this morning that I am proud of! We had left over candy from our movie night and I threw it out! I knew there is no way I could resist the junior mints so into the trash they went!



Good for you!  I threw away half a bag of white chocolate Reese's cups a few months ago.  It actually felt really good!




			
				Ryansdad0727 said:
			
		

> I started WW 3 weeks ago and I am shocked at how well it works. I am down 13 lbs. in that time. I'm glad I found this thread. I can see there are plenty of others who love their WW.



Welcome and  congratulations!  I agree.  WW is amazing.  Truly life changing.



			
				shinysparklybubbles said:
			
		

> I'd like to know how it goes. I have lost 7.8 lbs and have already went from 31 to 30 to 29 points and I have a lot of weight to lose. 26 points a day scares me haha!



I know!  My mom has 28 and I think she was a little relived that it only goes to 26!  She said if she lost many more, she didn't know what she'd eat! lol


----------



## bumbershoot

Aburns8 said:


> So frustrated I only lost .2 this week and last. I feel like I don't want to follow plan. This happens to me every time!



I hope you can get to the point where you realize that .2 is GREAT!  If you had gained .2 would you call it "only"?  Probably not, right?

.2 is a loss, and a loss is a loss.  Between this week and last week you lost almost half a pound, which is pretty awesome!

Just keep on going!  IF your plan needs some tweaking, look to that.  Like if your portions aren't being measured as exactly, or you're not getting your fruits and veggies in, etc etc, make sure those are being done.  Or if you just started exercising, or exercising harder, make sure you're getting extra water.  But otherwise, just keep going.


----------



## keahgirl8

bumbershoot said:
			
		

> I hope you can get to the point where you realize that .2 is GREAT!  If you had gained .2 would you call it "only"?  Probably not, right?
> 
> .2 is a loss, and a loss is a loss.  Between this week and last week you lost almost half a pound, which is pretty awesome!
> 
> Just keep on going!  IF your plan needs some tweaking, look to that.  Like if your portions aren't being measured as exactly, or you're not getting your fruits and veggies in, etc etc, make sure those are being done.  Or if you just started exercising, or exercising harder, make sure you're getting extra water.  But otherwise, just keep going.



I would agree with this!  A loss is a loss, though I have been in your shoes and I beat myself up too.  We're human, right?  I just saw a YouTube video where she figured how many ounces .2, .4, etc. was and found household products with that weight.  It is more than you think!  I don't know if I can link a YouTube video here, so you can PM me if you want it!  It gave me some perspective!


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> I would agree with this!  A loss is a loss, though I have been in your shoes and I beat myself up too.  We're human, right?  I just saw a YouTube video where she figured how many ounces .2, .4, etc. was and found household products with that weight.  It is more than you think!  I don't know if I can link a YouTube video here, so you can PM me if you want it!  It gave me some perspective!



Oh I'd love to see that video!


----------



## averill94

pwdebbie said:


> Four days in a row now of weigh in at home under 200! I thought the first time was just a fluke, but it has stayed consistent.  I won't consider myself to be officially in onederland though until my WW WI puts me there.  (My home scale in the a.m. in the buff and the WW scale in the p.m. fully dressed differ by three to four pounds.)



Welcome to onederland!!!!! What a great place to be. CONGRATULATIONS

I really can't handle the diff between my home scale and the ww scale.  Sometimes it seems to be exactly one pound and other times I cant even figure it out! Being insane I always wait for the same scale, wear basically the same clothes etc....

Taking the Thanksgiving challenge. Tracking EVERYTHING.  Going one step further and only weighing my food this week, not my body!  

Have a great week everybody.


----------



## pwdebbie

Aburns8 said:


> So frustrated I only lost .2 this week and last. I feel like I don't want to follow plan. This happens to me every time!



So many things can affect your weight loss.  Whether you've been to the bathroom, whether you ate something salty, what time of the month it is, what clothes you are wearing.  

I'm curious -- when you said "This happens to me every time" did you mean losing .2 or not wanting to follow the plan?  Because I can tell you that there are some folks who would be jumping for joy at a .2 loss.  If you mean that the discouragement sets in every time, well -- IT'S A NEW DAY!  That discouragement was yesterday's news, today is a fresh start.  Track today.  And look forward to what is ahead of you.  Won't it be great one day to look at pictures of yourself and be happy with them?


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> So many things can affect your weight loss.  Whether you've been to the bathroom, whether you ate something salty, what time of the month it is, what clothes you are wearing.
> 
> I'm curious -- when you said "This happens to me every time" did you mean losing .2 or not wanting to follow the plan?  Because I can tell you that there are some folks who would be jumping for joy at a .2 loss.  If you mean that the discouragement sets in every time, well -- IT'S A NEW DAY!  That discouragement was yesterday's news, today is a fresh start.  Track today.  And look forward to what is ahead of you.  Won't it be great one day to look at pictures of yourself and be happy with them?



You are such an inspiration Debbie!  So positive!


----------



## alizesmom

WI this morning, down 2.1 pounds.


----------



## Sandi

alizesmom said:


> WI this morning, down 2.1 pounds.



Congratulations on your good work!


----------



## jacksmomma

My WI was this morning, I am down 1.6.  Only .2 pounds to my 5% goal!


----------



## kathie859

AAAAAARRRRGGGHHH!!!!!!  My weekend has bitten me in my all to ample butt!!  
I was up 1.4 lbs.  DH and I spent a long weekend with friends at a B&B and the lady who runs it is a spectacular cook and we also ate several meals out.  

So today I'm in for the WW 8 Week Countdown Challenge.  Even though I've been struggling recently, I'm still over 10# down since I started WW this summer. <--thinking positive thoughts


----------



## christinascreative

pwdebbie said:


> Because I can tell you that there are some folks who would be jumping for joy at a .2 loss.



Count me in as one of those people!


----------



## StayCool

Well I kinda slacked this weekend. I didn't track anything, but I did pay attention to what I was eating and my portion sizes. I didn't make a pig out of myself so that is good right? 

Today I'm back to tracking and doing my WW thing. I think I've posted this before but there are 2 times each month I am "snacky". Ovulation and AF time. So I'm thinking that was my problem this weekend. 

WI is tomorrow and I was really hoping to hit my 10% but it might take me another week. Scale showed today that I was down about a pound so I'm good with that. 

Hope everyone has a great night!


----------



## StayCool

WI for me this morning. I hit my 10%!!! Down 1.4 for a total of 25.4. I don't think my smile could get any wider! Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## keahgirl8

I wasn't feeling well yesterday, so I weighed in today.  I had my first gain in several months, of 0.8.  All I can do is try to evaluate things and move on!  The me of last year would give up, but not this girl!


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> I wasn't feeling well yesterday, so I weighed in today.  I had my first gain in several months, of 0.8.  All I can do is try to evaluate things and move on!  The me of last year would give up, but not this girl!



Yep, I KNOW you won't give up.  You don't come this far only to let some ounces defeat you!  Keep your eye on the prize!


----------



## pwdebbie

StayCool said:


> WI for me this morning. I hit my 10%!!! Down 1.4 for a total of 25.4. I don't think my smile could get any wider! Hope everyone has a great day!!



Is that why the sun seemed brighter this morning?  Congrats!


----------



## lovesmurfs

StayCool said:


> WI for me this morning. I hit my 10%!!! Down 1.4 for a total of 25.4. I don't think my smile could get any wider! Hope everyone has a great day!!



Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## alizesmom

How many calories are in 26 points? Wikipedia says 35-45 per point which sounds too low.


----------



## StayCool

Thank you everyone for the well wishes. I was really surprised that I pulled it off. 

As far as the calorie count I have heard it is about 40 calories per point. So for 26 points that is just over 1000 calories per day. Then you add in your fruits and veggies. Even though they are point free they are not calorie free.


----------



## WDWRids

Hi, everyone!!  I jumped on board with you all a few weeks ago then fell off!!!  Well not actually - We went on vacation and I wasn't recording my points.  Ate way too much but was surprised to see that only gain a pound back.

So, did my grocery shopping to get stocked up on great healthy food and started recording my foods again today.

Getting back on track so I can report next week that my numbers are going down!!!

If anyone likes Honey Crisp Apples (can only get them this time of year in NC) Harris Teeter has them for 2.29 a pound.  They are wonderful!


----------



## Sandi

alizesmom said:


> How many calories are in 26 points? Wikipedia says 35-45 per point which sounds too low.



While citing to Wikipedia can be iffy, it is right on this question.  However, it's just an estimate.  And, as StayCool noted, with the fruits and most vegetables being 0 points plus even though they contain calories.  That throws calculating an average off a bit.  (I also think that the PP you earn for activity is a bit of a guessing game, too.)


----------



## sjms71

man you guys were a busy posting bunch this weekend, lol.  I started quoting everyone's post but realized it was 3 pages worth of quoting so scratched that.  


CONGRATS,  to everyone that had a loss and hit a goal even a NSV goal! 

 to all who had a slip up or busy weekend that got you off track.   Keep with it, this is a lifestyle change and well, life happens .

Don't give up over .2.  We have all been there and it adds up.  Focus on a victory that isn't related to the scale....are you exercising more, making better choices, or just feel better about yourself in general.  FYI, that stupid square box on the floor, it's known to be a liar sometimes, I swear its true I have first hand knowledge .


WELCOME newbies, good luck!


----------



## WDWRids

sjms71 said:


> FYI, that stupid square box on the floor, it's known to be a liar sometimes, I swear its true I have first hand knowledge.
> 
> 
> WELCOME newbies, good luck!



I so agree!!!


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Down .6 according to WW but I made the switch to jeans and sneaks today. My home scale shows a slightly larger loss but whatever! I was sick so I didn't exercise and I know I wasn't the best tracker while sick. Back at it this week!


----------



## lisajl

Down .4 tonight.  Hooray!  Still have a way to go!


----------



## averill94

Hi Gang!

Just wondering what do you all think of light beer?  I am taking the 8 week challenge and....

My friend asked me to go out and see a show on Saturday afternoon and then get a bite to eat. I KNOW they will be drinking.  My friend has asked me to go with her so many times and I have always had to decline. Now I can finally go and I am anxious about drinking.  If I dont at all I think I will look like a party pooper so I was thinking 1 light beer.  My WI is 7AM the next morning, do you think the beer will make me retain water or anything?

They are going for thai food and I am allergic to soy so I shouldnt have a problem with the food!  Just the drinks I am concerned about.

I just dont want to come off like a debbie downer: I cant eat on WW, I cant drink I am weighing in in 12 hours etc....

Thanks!
Margaret


----------



## pwdebbie

Down 2.2 last night for a total loss of 53.8 now.    I'm hoping to make my next goal of 57 pounds off by my 57th birthday, that would 3.2 pounds over the next two weeks.  

Topic last night was about getting our minds in gear for the holiday season and making decisions now about how we will eat.  The leader spoke specifically about Thanksgiving dinner, how we should use etools cheat sheets ahead of time to plan our plates and to make sure we have plate showing once we have taken all our food.  

I am in a whole different ball park on this one.  Thanksgiving is ONE day, not six weeks.  For ONE day, I am purposely deciding to eat some (or all?) of my 49 weekly points on that single day.  Isn't that what the points are there for?  I really was kind of baffled as she went on and on about how to eat Thanksgiving dinner.  If anything, to me having the opportunity to eat freely once in a while is one of the things that keeps me going with WW.   

After every Tuesday night WI, dh and I have an Auntie Anne's pretzel (I save my points for it, but wouldn't normally eat that much carb in a day).  And on Wednesday we go out to eat where I choose something that I am craving and if it puts me over points for that day, I know I have five six more days ahead to eat according to the plan.  Last week I wanted a cheesesteak (with extra cheese) sub.  Now, If I had to tell myself NO forever to ever having a cheesesteak sub again, I think I would have quit WW the first week.  But having that feeling of "yes, I can have this" keeps me going through the boring days.  I did change up my sub a little this last time.  Instead of eating the whole sub, I took the meat and cheese off of half of it and put it on the other half, so I still ate the same amount of meat and cheese, but only half the amount of bread that I normally would have.  It was great that way, so I think I will continue to do that.


----------



## kathie859

averill94 said:


> Hi Gang!
> 
> Just wondering what do you all think of light beer?  I am taking the 8 week challenge and....
> 
> My friend asked me to go out and see a show on Saturday afternoon and then get a bite to eat. I KNOW they will be drinking.  My friend has asked me to go with her so many times and I have always had to decline. Now I can finally go and I am anxious about drinking.  If I dont at all I think I will look like a party pooper so I was thinking 1 light beer.  My WI is 7AM the next morning, do you think the beer will make me retain water or anything?
> 
> They are going for thai food and I am allergic to soy so I shouldnt have a problem with the food!  Just the drinks I am concerned about.
> 
> I just dont want to come off like a debbie downer: I cant eat on WW, I cant drink I am weighing in in 12 hours etc....
> 
> Thanks!
> Margaret



We have a similar problem!!  I am going away to Vegas for the weekend with my sister.  If you drink beer--do your research, I'm amazed at the difference in points between brands.  I've decided to stick to wine if/when I drink this weekend.  I have meals pretty well worked out (at least in my head) and will be walking a lot so I'll get a few extra points for that.  I'm also trying to conserve my points allowance to use over the weekend, too.  It's all about planning!


----------



## lovesmurfs

averill94 said:


> I just dont want to come off like a debbie downer: I cant eat on WW, I cant drink I am weighing in in 12 hours etc....



I'm not sure that this way of thinking is sustainable in the long run.  A weigh-in is one day out of seven.  If you approach it as a "diet" and play tricks on the scale (i.e. don't eat for XX amount of time before weigh-in, etc.), you're going to only succeed in frustrating yourself.

Go.  Enjoy.  Deal with the WI the next day, and know that if you've stayed on plan whatever gain may happen at WI will be gone the next week.  It's cross-country, not a sprint.  

Best wishes, and have a great time.


----------



## averill94

lovesmurfs said:


> I'm not sure that this way of thinking is sustainable in the long run.  A weigh-in is one day out of seven.  If you approach it as a "diet" and play tricks on the scale (i.e. don't eat for XX amount of time before weigh-in, etc.), you're going to only succeed in frustrating yourself.
> 
> Go.  Enjoy.  Deal with the WI the next day, and know that if you've stayed on plan whatever gain may happen at WI will be gone the next week.  It's cross-country, not a sprint.
> 
> Best wishes, and have a great time.



Thank you!  I clearly have mental issues!  I think this has worked for me for the past 2 years because it is not a diet but a lifestyle change.  That is what I love so much.  Thing is I generally dont drink at all (except for vacation maybe)...  After trying so hard this week I do not want to be disappointed by drinking a beer (my leader said it makes you retian water?!?)

I will go and drink the beer.

Thanks


----------



## WonderlandsMostWantd

pwdebbie said:


> Topic last night was about getting our minds in gear for the holiday season and making decisions now about how we will eat.  The leader spoke specifically about Thanksgiving dinner, how we should use etools cheat sheets ahead of time to plan our plates and to make sure we have plate showing once we have taken all our food.
> 
> I am in a whole different ball park on this one.  Thanksgiving is ONE day, not six weeks.  For ONE day, I am purposely deciding to eat some (or all?) of my 49 weekly points on that single day.  Isn't that what the points are there for?  I really was kind of baffled as she went on and on about how to eat Thanksgiving dinner.  If anything, to me having the opportunity to eat freely once in a while is one of the things that keeps me going with WW.



I agree that having a day to eat freely and indulge cravings once in a while is important (for me, it was getting Chinese takeout on Monday - first time I've done that since I started WW and OMG it was amazing!) I frequently end the week with 20 or more of my weekly points remaining, so knowing that it's ok to indulge those cravings now and again is a DEFINITE plus in the program for me also!

As for the conversation on planning for the holidays, our leader had a slightly different take on this subject... She brought up the, very valid in my opinion, fact that Thanksgiving is sort of the kick off to the eating season. Thanksgiving dinner for a lot of us, is spread out over multiple days/meals.  Sometimes we have lunch with one family, and dinner with another, then leftovers for the rest of the weekend, and sometimes even additional dinners with other friends and family over the weekends before and after.  For those of us experiencing Thanksgiving as truly more than just 1 meal, but a series of points plus minefields, I think it's fitting that we're thinking about this ahead of time and planning.  It hadn't really been on my radar yet, but it makes sense. Much like someone else mentioned about losing weight in general, it's a marathon, not a sprint. 

Thanksgiving is LOADED with carby and often fatty foods. I for one LOVE the roasted turkey skin, so so much. And mashed potatoes in the family recipes are loaded with cream and butter. Stuffing also has butter. Green bean casserole with creamy mushroom sauce and french fried onions. Every Thanksgiving I can remember has involved a mountain of potatoes with gravy.  I think about what that would do to my points now, particularly if I did that at lunch AND dinner, and ugg... Now, if I PLAN on only having a small portion, to get the taste, then I go better prepared. And if I'm thinking about it and planning for it now, for me anyway, I get to look FORWARD to my taste of potatoes, instead of sulking about not getting to take what I want on the day, or worse, letting it frustrate me and overindulging and being upset with myself after. If I ate everything I wanted at my first Thanksgiving lunch, I'd be miserable for the subsequent meals over the next several days, or I'd go WAY over my points for the week.

Also, I developed an allergy to cinnamon in my early 20's, so I often have to skip the apple and pumpkin pies for desert.  Because of this, family often picks up a french silk pie so I won't be "left out" at desert time. Because I'm thinking about this well in advance, I can "plan my spaces" a little better. I will be asking my family NOT to buy the french silk pie this year.  I'm usually one of the only people who eats it, so I get sent home with leftovers. I DO NOT need that, so better to save the money, temptation and points and just have them skip that.  I can have a small scoop of ice cream IF I want desert, but I certainly don't need a bunch of pie both AT dinner, and for the rest of the week after dinner.


----------



## WonderlandsMostWantd

So, how many of you have eTools? I admittedly haven't read this ENTIRE thread (I have read the last several pages though) and I was wondering if there's a DIS challenge setup in the WW community challenges on etools?


----------



## WDWRids

Doing well!  Ate pretty good yesterday even though we had mexican food . So far so good today.  Actually started back walking  and racked up a few miles - I'm doing the challenge (see my signature below) - please join us!!  

If there is a challege on the etools - let me know- I use the etools as well!


----------



## bumbershoot

averill94 said:


> ...I am anxious about drinking.  If I dont at all I think I will look like a party pooper so I was thinking 1 light beer.



Why do you think you would look like a "party pooper" if you aren't drinking beer?  




averill94 said:


> Thing is I generally dont drink at all (except for vacation maybe)...



Especially given that you don't really drink, WHY would you feel the need to drink just because others are?

I will tell you, if your friends get on your case about drinking, it's time to reevaluate those relationships.  My husband almost never drinks, and the day ONE friend might say something about that would be the day he had a long talk with that friend.  His choices don't have anything to do with their choices, and they need to realize that.

If you don't WANT to drink, don't.  If you WANT to have a light beer, have one.  (if you don't normally have them, expect to not like it much)  If you WANT to have a non-light beer and you have the points for it, do it.  Do what you WANT to do, not what you feel is expected.  Drink a ton of water along with the beer.

If it causes a gain the next morning, it causes a gain.  You know why, so don't let it throw you mentally.  




pwdebbie said:


> I am in a whole different ball park on this one.  Thanksgiving is ONE day, not six weeks.  For ONE day, I am purposely deciding to eat some (or all?) of my 49 weekly points on that single day.  Isn't that what the points are there for?  I really was kind of baffled as she went on and on about how to eat Thanksgiving dinner.




This is how I feel on a weekly basis hearing my fellow meeting members talk about what they eat.  They have a whole different relationship with foods than I do, and a very different relationship with their points!  My former deprivation-on-WW plans have not worked for me in the long run, and I have no interest in starting over again (unless it was a post-baby startover...that I would welcome and relish).


----------



## pwdebbie

WonderlandsMostWantd said:


> So, how many of you have eTools? I admittedly haven't read this ENTIRE thread (I have read the last several pages though) and I was wondering if there's a DIS challenge setup in the WW community challenges on etools?



I don't know if there is a DIS challenge specifically, but there are Disney-related discussions in the forums there.  Also a challenge called "Losing it for Mickey."


----------



## robinb

kathie859 said:


> So today I'm in for the WW 8 Week Countdown Challenge.  Even though I've been struggling recently, I'm still over 10# down since I started WW this summer. <--thinking positive thoughts


What is the WW 8 Week Countdown Challenge?


----------



## kathie859

robinb said:


> What is the WW 8 Week Countdown Challenge?



In the WW Weekly dated September 23-29 there's a challenge to get you to Thanksgiving.  Called "Countdown to Thanksgiving" each week has a specific goal.  This first week is the commitment stage, next is an emphasis on tracking, week 3 is "Friends Without Food"---my meeting group is pretty much onboard especially after our leader said 4 lbs (.5 pr wk) is doable for everyone then passed around a 4 lb. weight and we all felt how much that actually was.  Most of us have higher goals, but I'd be happy with ANY loss.


----------



## StayCool

So I'm having a "fat" day. Idk why really. I'm staying within my points just fine. Maybe it's just because it was a blah kind of day. Hoping tomorrow is a better day. Off to get some sleep! Have a good night.


----------



## alizesmom

I'm in a foul mood and, of course, I want to eat and chuck the whole WW thing. How do you cope with emotional eating?


----------



## DopeysMom

I have no idea if I'm posting in the right place, or if this has been asked somewhere...but is there any kind of list anywhere with pp values of foods/drinks in the parks? I'm stressing myself out over the points!


----------



## keahgirl8

I'm really late to reply to this, but thank you for your encouragement Debbie!

The thing about seeming like a Debbie Downer to your friends...if you are a Debbie Downer for not drinking or eating unhealthy foods, that says more about them than you.

Thanksgiving...this may be rough for me.  I am not even sure I want that food, but does that mean I don't cook it for anyone else?  This is all such uncharted territory for me, I don't even know what a healthy Thanksgiving looks like!


----------



## averill94

bumbershoot said:


> Why do you think you would look like a "party pooper" if you aren't drinking beer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially given that you don't really drink, WHY would you feel the need to drink just because others are?
> 
> I will tell you, if your friends get on your case about drinking, it's time to reevaluate those relationships.  My husband almost never drinks, and the day ONE friend might say something about that would be the day he had a long talk with that friend.  His choices don't have anything to do with their choices, and they need to realize that.
> 
> If you don't WANT to drink, don't.  If you WANT to have a light beer, have one.  (if you don't normally have them, expect to not like it much)  If you WANT to have a non-light beer and you have the points for it, do it.  Do what you WANT to do, not what you feel is expected.  Drink a ton of water along with the beer.
> 
> If it causes a gain the next morning, it causes a gain.  You know why, so don't let it throw you mentally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I feel on a weekly basis hearing my fellow meeting members talk about what they eat.  They have a whole different relationship with foods than I do, and a very different relationship with their points!  My former deprivation-on-WW plans have not worked for me in the long run, and I have no interest in starting over again (unless it was a post-baby startover...that I would welcome and relish).



IDK I would feel like a party pooper!  Maybe I am building it all up in my mind!  Just like i am back in 11th grade, which mindy you was a VERY long time ago.  Just glad that I have some type of a plan since that is what WW is all about right?

As for the 49 points PWDEBBIE, I have always used them and it has worked for 2 years. This is honestly the first week that I have carefeully tracked them.  I do think having those points is what makes WW such a wonderful doable plan.
On Thanksgiving day I will also be using my 49 and enjoying every bit of it!

Funny how some leaders completely encourage you to use them and then others advise against it.


----------



## Mermaid02

I gave up all alcohol about 2 months ago- I'm just NOT using my points on it. Last time I went to a party I bought myself some of that insanely expensive sparkling water in a pretty bottle- I sipped on that all night, I didn't feel left out at all! It tastes "different" from my usual water and that way I woke up feeling great instead of dehydrated! 

Down .8 this week... not bad, I ate out twice- once was Chinese and once was Mexican. Getting close to my 25 pound mark!!!


----------



## NC State

I'm back from WDW, I gained only 2 lbs.  Not bad for all the junk that I ate.  I had gained 1.2 the week before we left so I just need to get the 3.2 lbs off to be back at my 46 lbs mark! I'm OK with it, hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## lovesmurfs

StayCool said:


> So I'm having a "fat" day. Idk why really. I'm staying within my points just fine. Maybe it's just because it was a blah kind of day. Hoping tomorrow is a better day. Off to get some sleep! Have a good night.



I had the same kind of day.  Maybe it's the weather, or the phase of the moon?


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> Thanksgiving...this may be rough for me.  I am not even sure I want that food, but does that mean I don't cook it for anyone else?  This is all such uncharted territory for me, I don't even know what a healthy Thanksgiving looks like!



There is a Thanksgiving Cheat Sheet at eTools.  Use it and you can see just what a healthy Thanksgiving looks like!


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> There is a Thanksgiving Cheat Sheet at eTools.  Use it and you can see just what a healthy Thanksgiving looks like!



Thanks, Debbie!  I will check that out.


----------



## WDWRids

Pretty good day so far today.  Had my yoplait greek yogurt for breakfast then a turkey sandwich on english muffin, carrots and applesauce for lunch.  

What's for dinner, everyone?


----------



## lovesmurfs

WDWRids said:


> Pretty good day so far today.  Had my yoplait greek yogurt for breakfast then a turkey sandwich on english muffin, carrots and applesauce for lunch.
> 
> What's for dinner, everyone?



This is the first day all week that I've got no idea.  We've only eaten out for dinner once all month, but I think I may take DD out tonight.  She needs to get her hair cut, and wants it straightened, so it will take a while; we're going right after work.  

We had free coupons for a donation project for Jersey Mike's subs (lunch today only), so I blew 15 points on a sub (which was amazing and worth it), so I don't have a whole lot to play with tonight.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

lovesmurfs said:
			
		

> We had free coupons for a donation project for Jersey Mike's subs (lunch today only), so I blew 15 points on a sub (which was amazing and worth it), so I don't have a whole lot to play with tonight.



I went to Panarea Bread yesterday and holy cow did that kill my points! Ended up being an egg white omelet kind of night lol!


----------



## Miniefan

This is the beginning of my second week doing WW, I went to my first meeting on Tuesday night.  I lost 1.5 lbs, its not a huge loss but it wasn't a gain either.  I am wondering if anyone here can help me figure out something though....What is the best way to figure out points when you are making recipes at home?  It is really becoming a pain doing all this math!!

Thanks
Kim


----------



## robinb

WonderlandsMostWantd said:


> So, how many of you have eTools? I admittedly haven't read this ENTIRE thread (I have read the last several pages though) and I was wondering if there's a DIS challenge setup in the WW community challenges on etools?


I have eTools and I go to meetings.  I don't think I could do WW without both.


----------



## lovesmurfs

Miniefan said:


> This is the beginning of my second week doing WW, I went to my first meeting on Tuesday night.  I lost 1.5 lbs, its not a huge loss but it wasn't a gain either.  I am wondering if anyone here can help me figure out something though....What is the best way to figure out points when you are making recipes at home?  It is really becoming a pain doing all this math!!
> 
> Thanks
> Kim



It's time consuming, but you can use the recipe builder on eTools.  I've started only getting recipes from sites that provide the detailed nutritional information and then plug it in to the tracker that way.


----------



## robinb

DopeysMom said:


> I have no idea if I'm posting in the right place, or if this has been asked somewhere...but is there any kind of list anywhere with pp values of foods/drinks in the parks? I'm stressing myself out over the points!


I don't know of one.  If you're stressing out about points in the parks, why not try the Simply Filling technique?  You can try to stick with power foods while at WDW and you'll get a lot of activity points with all that walking.


----------



## DopeysMom

shinysparklybubbles said:
			
		

> I went to Panarea Bread yesterday and holy cow did that kill my points! Ended up being an egg white omelet kind of night lol!



There are actually quite a few low/medium points plus options at Panera, their website has a great nutrition calculator. My personal favorite is the you pick 2 with Greek salad and low fat chicken noodle soup for 8pp


----------



## DopeysMom

robinb said:
			
		

> I don't know of one.  If you're stressing out about points in the parks, why not try the Simply Filling technique?  You can try to stick with power foods while at WDW and you'll get a lot of activity points with all that walking.



I've considered that...but it's the desserts/snacks that are going to kill me  I love those cinnamon rolls from main st bakery!


----------



## robinb

DopeysMom said:


> I've considered that...but it's the desserts/snacks that are going to kill me  I love those cinnamon rolls from main st bakery!


You'll have 7 points per day from your weeklies plus you will be earning a number of points from walking.  Maybe ... 15-20?  I earn about 5 APs for walking about 2 miles.  Are you on the DDP?


----------



## bumbershoot

robinb said:


> ...and you'll get a lot of activity points with all that walking.



You sure do!

I wore my heart rate monitor (I've mentioned this before) during our last DLR trip and I was burning more than 1000 calories in something like 5 hours?  I realized the reason why I've traditionally lost weight when I get back from DLR/WDW, even before I was trying to do so!




DopeysMom said:


> I've considered that...but it's the desserts/snacks that are going to kill me  I love those cinnamon rolls from main st bakery!



Yes, those will be problematic.    Can you share the treats?  You might actually *want* to; I know that I can't eat the bulk that I used to, and super-sugary things don't make me feel good with a lot less of it eaten nowadays.


----------



## keahgirl8

DopeysMom said:
			
		

> I've considered that...but it's the desserts/snacks that are going to kill me  I love those cinnamon rolls from main st bakery!



I allowed myself at least one treat per day, and did my best to track.  I did have a cinnamon roll.  I cut it in half before I ever started eating and took the other half back to the hotel for breakfast the next day.  That, along with all the walking, allowed me to lose over 3 pounds.


----------



## Mermaid02

I had a lemon cookie yesterday (a delicious lemon cookie I might add) but holy moly did that give me heart burn! It truly was not worth it. Guess my body is used to me putting better stuff than that in it! Don't remember the last time I ate something that sweet...


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Mermaid02 said:
			
		

> I had a lemon cookie yesterday (a delicious lemon cookie I might add) but holy moly did that give me heart burn! It truly was not worth it. Guess my body is used to me putting better stuff than that in it! Don't remember the last time I ate something that sweet...



I have to be really careful when I go off plan because it can really mess my stomach up. The only positive to it, is I stay on plan better out of fear of a boo boo belly!


----------



## pwdebbie

WDWRids said:


> Pretty good day so far today.  Had my yoplait greek yogurt for breakfast then a turkey sandwich on english muffin, carrots and applesauce for lunch.
> 
> What's for dinner, everyone?



I had to go back and check my tracker because I couldn't remember what I had last night.  Progresso Light Beef Pot Roast soup (1 cup -- had the other cup for lunch) with half an ear of corn added to it.  Some watermelon.  Finished with a Berger cookie (4 points for the cookie -- but it is so worth those points).

We eat our big meal at lunch, eat a light dinner, and nothing after 7:00.  This works for us because dh is retired on disability.


----------



## pwdebbie

Miniefan said:


> This is the beginning of my second week doing WW, I went to my first meeting on Tuesday night.  I lost 1.5 lbs, its not a huge loss but it wasn't a gain either.  I am wondering if anyone here can help me figure out something though....What is the best way to figure out points when you are making recipes at home?  It is really becoming a pain doing all this math!!
> 
> Thanks
> Kim



Nothing is easy to find on the eTools page, but there is a tool called "recipe builder."  When you go to eTools, hover over "My Plan" on the left.  You will see a chef's hat icon, that's the recipe builder.  Just put in your recipe and the points will be figured for you.  You will have to play around with the tool a bit to learn it.  And you can always delete and start over.  Once you get the hang of it, you will like it.


----------



## robinb

pwdebbie said:


> We eat our big meal at lunch, eat a light dinner, and nothing after 7:00.  This works for us because dh is retired on disability.


I was reading another thread about the way kids eat here in the US and I followed a link to a blog by an American woman who lives in France with her kids.  She said that French people eat about 40% of their calories at lunch.  So, you are very French!


----------



## StayCool

I'm having a BBQ this weekend and need to be careful with what I'm going to eat. I have my hubby doing some skinless chicken breast on the grill for me. I just have to stay away from the snacks and I think I will be ok. Hopefully we can pawn the cake off on someone so it isn't sitting in my house !!


----------



## christinascreative

I have WI day tomorrow but have to WI at 11am instead of the usual 8 or 930 am. Normally, I don't eat before the weigh in. This week, I'm running a 5k and then quickly showering and running off to WW. I HAVE to eat before my race... I think it's going to mess with the numbers, though I guess running 3 miles prior to WI would mess with them in the opposite direction. Ya think it'll just cancel each other out?


----------



## Sandi

christinascreative said:


> I have WI day tomorrow but have to WI at 11am instead of the usual 8 or 930 am. Normally, I don't eat before the weigh in. This week, I'm running a 5k and then quickly showering and running off to WW. I HAVE to eat before my race... I think it's going to mess with the numbers, though I guess running 3 miles prior to WI would mess with them in the opposite direction. Ya think it'll just cancel each other out?



You have to eat and you have to drink before your 5K.  My suggestion is to just acknowledge that it's going to be an odd WI and don't worry about it.  For goodness sake, you're running a 5K!  That is worthy of a celebration even if the scales mess with your mind.

I'm donating platelets tomorrow morning and I need to do my WI tomorrow, too, because I missed my meeting this week due to work travel.  I'd love to not eat and then do my WI after they take my bag of platelets, but it would be way stupid to not eat before that.  Plus, I'll need to drink a lot of water afterwards.  There is no scamming the scales.  It all shows up eventually -- good and bad.


----------



## WDWRids

Way in today - DOWN 1.8 pounds!!!!  I'm so excited!!  Feels good to get back into action after my vacation....  

Worked really hard this week to get in more fruits and veggies.

Got to do lots of research this weekend for better dinner recipes......I struggle with dinner.  Gonna access the etools but do any of you use other sites for healthly receipts?

Thanks


----------



## christinascreative

Sandi said:


> You have to eat and you have to drink before your 5K.  My suggestion is to just acknowledge that it's going to be an odd WI and don't worry about it.  For goodness sake, you're running a 5K!  That is worthy of a celebration even if the scales mess with your mind.
> 
> I'm donating platelets tomorrow morning and I need to do my WI tomorrow, too, because I missed my meeting this week due to work travel.  I'd love to not eat and then do my WI after they take my bag of platelets, but it would be way stupid to not eat before that.  Plus, I'll need to drink a lot of water afterwards.  There is no scamming the scales.  It all shows up eventually -- good and bad.



I hear ya. I was up .8 last week, this week I'm counting as a whatever week- whether it's strangely really good, really bad, or indifferent. I'll still keep plugging along and doing the best I can. If I'm in it for the long haul, 1 or 2 weeks doesn't matter all that much in the end. Plus- I know I slacked on exercise this week. It is what it is. Some weeks I rock it out of the park with it but my energy is either really good or really bad with my PCOS. I use the races as a way to HAVE to get out there and it jazzes up my energy for the new week. I just keep swimming...


----------



## Sandi

WDWRids said:


> Way in today - DOWN 1.8 pounds!!!!  I'm so excited!!  Feels good to get back into action after my vacation....
> 
> Worked really hard this week to get in more fruits and veggies.
> 
> Got to do lots of research this weekend for better dinner recipes......I struggle with dinner.  Gonna access the etools but do any of you use other sites for healthly receipts?
> 
> Thanks



Congrats on your loss!    I like www.skinnytaste.com.  She calculates the PointsPlus values and you can even search for recipes by PP value.  I've yet to be disappointed by one of these recipes.  She uses lots of different spices and the flavor comes through great.



christinascreative said:


> I hear ya. I was up .8 last week, this week I'm counting as a whatever week- whether it's strangely really good, really bad, or indifferent. I'll still keep plugging along and doing the best I can. If I'm in it for the long haul, 1 or 2 weeks doesn't matter all that much in the end. Plus- I know I slacked on exercise this week. It is what it is. Some weeks I rock it out of the park with it but my energy is either really good or really bad with my PCOS. I use the races as a way to HAVE to get out there and it jazzes up my energy for the new week. I just keep swimming...



"Just keep swimming . . ." is my WW leader's theme.  She has a dory stuffed animal for each of the classes she leads and the biggest loser gets the dory to take for the week.  

Good luck with your race tomorrow!    We're cheering for you!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Miniefan said:


> This is the beginning of my second week doing WW, I went to my first meeting on Tuesday night.  I lost 1.5 lbs, its not a huge loss but it wasn't a gain either.  I am wondering if anyone here can help me figure out something though....What is the best way to figure out points when you are making recipes at home?  It is really becoming a pain doing all this math!!
> 
> Thanks
> Kim



The first time I make something from a recipe book, I have to do the math and then I just write the points value on the page beside each ingredient and total it at the bottom.  That way when I make that dish again, the points values are all done for me and I can just divide the number of servings by the number of points!  The recipe builder works too, as someone already mentioned, but I find it easier to just write in the cook book.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Here are a couple of dishes I made last week.

These are meatless stuffed peppers.  It's the first time I made stuffed peppers.  The stuffing was 4 points per cup and it was very filling.  It has rice, black beans, tomatoes, spinach and a few other things.



,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




This is a Tex Mex Lasagna






,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is also meatless.  It's got black beans, kidney beans, tomatoes, salsa, peppers and some other good stuff.  It also has something a little different.  The 'noodles' are not pasta.  They are corn tortillas.  It was so delicious and even better as leftovers.  It was baked in a 9x13 pan and the whole thing was 60 points.  You could certainly lower the points by using less cheese -- I used 18 points in cheese.  I got 6 large 10-point dinner servings from it.

If anyone would like the recipe for either, just ask!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I actually just found both of those recipes online...

Peppers:
http://recipecircus.com/recipes/Phyllis_aka_Filus/Meatless-Entrees-Casseroles/Peter_Piper39s_Packed_Peppers_.html

Lasagna:
http://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-detail.asp?recipe=242007


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I had my weigh in on Wednesday.  My first full week after being back from Disney and I was down 1.7 pounds!  

October is going to be challenging when it comes to losing the rest of what I gain there.  DS has a birthday next week, our Thanksgiving Weekend is next weekend, I have a training session to go to and there will be food, and I've got another weekend away later in the month.  

One meal at a time, I guess.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

WDWRids said:


> Way in today - DOWN 1.8 pounds!!!!  I'm so excited!!  Feels good to get back into action after my vacation....
> 
> Worked really hard this week to get in more fruits and veggies.
> 
> Got to do lots of research this weekend for better dinner recipes......I struggle with dinner.  Gonna access the etools but do any of you use other sites for healthly receipts?
> 
> Thanks



Occasionally I get recipes off websites but mostly, I get mine from a cookbook called Looneyspoons Collection.  There are some great recipes in there.  You might be able to get it from the library. I got my copy from Costco.  It's low fat and healthy food.


----------



## christinascreative

WDWRids said:


> Got to do lots of research this weekend for better dinner recipes......I struggle with dinner.  Gonna access the etools but do any of you use other sites for healthly receipts?
> 
> Thanks



Have you seen www.laaloosh.com or www.dashingdish.com Both are WW pts friendly-- list them right in each recipe for you.



Sandi said:


> Good luck with your race tomorrow!    We're cheering for you!



Thanks! The weather wasn't supposed to cooperate, but now it looks like it will!


----------



## npmommie

Thought i would join in.
I joined WW 9/18 went to my second mtg this past tuesday and i was down 4.4 lbs!
I know a lot of that is water but it was still nice!
I am finding the plan fairly easy to stick to. I have a birthday oarty to attend this weekend so will see how that goes!


----------



## robinb

I went to my meeting today and weighed in.  It looked like I was just going to my meeting without weighing in for a while this week as I was totally bloated and up A LOT.  I weighed myself this morning and gave myself the OK to weigh at the meeting and I lost .8 lbs ... just shy of my 5lb goal.  Oh well, I'll get it next week.


----------



## robinb

christinascreative said:


> I have WI day tomorrow but have to WI at 11am instead of the usual 8 or 930 am. Normally, I don't eat before the weigh in. This week, I'm running a 5k and then quickly showering and running off to WW. I HAVE to eat before my race... I think it's going to mess with the numbers, though I guess running 3 miles prior to WI would mess with them in the opposite direction. Ya think it'll just cancel each other out?


I think that you will have gained some "weight" from running and your muscles holding onto water.  I would recommend that you go to your meeting to keep on track but NOT weigh in.  Congratulations on doing a 5K race!


----------



## DopeysMom

robinb said:
			
		

> You'll have 7 points per day from your weeklies plus you will be earning a number of points from walking.  Maybe ... 15-20?  I earn about 5 APs for walking about 2 miles.  Are you on the DDP?



Yes, I'm on the QS plan. I'm going to try simply filling for the next week or so and see if it works for me, I used to LOVE it when it was "Core" so this might be the way for me to go..thanks


----------



## DopeysMom

bumbershoot said:
			
		

> Yes, those will be problematic.    Can you share the treats?  You might actually *want* to; I know that I can't eat the bulk that I used to, and super-sugary things don't make me feel good with a lot less of it eaten nowadays.



Yes, I've already considered sharing, or just it throwing out after a bite or two...but I hate to waste...


----------



## DopeysMom

keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> I allowed myself at least one treat per day, and did my best to track.  I did have a cinnamon roll.  I cut it in half before I ever started eating and took the other half back to the hotel for breakfast the next day.  That, along with all the walking, allowed me to lose over 3 pounds.



That's a good idea. Great job on the 3lb loss too!


----------



## robinb

DopeysMom said:


> Yes, I'm on the QS plan. I'm going to try simply filling for the next week or so and see if it works for me, I used to LOVE it when it was "Core" so this might be the way for me to go..thanks


I don't think the QS plan will be that much of a temptation.  The desserts are terrible!  We tried them and threw most of them away.


----------



## DopeysMom

It's not the QS desserts I'm worried about (I usually get a second drink instead of a dessert) it's more the snack credits. I'm sure I'm over analyzing everything, but it's the first time to the world since I've been back on program, and I'm determined to succeed this time!


----------



## pwdebbie

DopeysMom said:


> It's not the QS desserts I'm worried about (I usually get a second drink instead of a dessert) it's more the snack credits. I'm sure I'm over analyzing everything, but it's the first time to the world since I've been back on program, and I'm determined to succeed this time!



Take a look here:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2853528  and you can scout out ahead of time where you can get fruit for a snack point.  Then just walk right on past all those places that don't offer fruit so you won't be tempted by the other stuff.  I find deciding ahead of time what I'm going to do when I'm actually in the situation helps.  Not always mind you, but most of the time.


----------



## keahgirl8

I also went through all of the menus ahead of time.  I made a list in my phone of what restaurants had something I could eat and what they had that I could eat.


----------



## lovesmurfs

Woo hoo!!  Down 2.8 this week, for a total of 30.6 lost!  Hit my first 10% goal!


----------



## keahgirl8

lovesmurfs said:
			
		

> Woo hoo!!  Down 2.8 this week, for a total of 30.6 lost!  Hit my first 10% goal!



Congratulations!  That is amazing!


----------



## Mermaid02

lovesmurfs said:


> Woo hoo!!  Down 2.8 this week, for a total of 30.6 lost!  Hit my first 10% goal!



YEA! Doesn't it feel great????


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

lovesmurfs said:
			
		

> Woo hoo!!  Down 2.8 this week, for a total of 30.6 lost!  Hit my first 10% goal!



That is awesome! Great job!


----------



## abish19

Congrats on all the losses out there!  

I've been doing WW since August 1 and have lost 11 pounds.  It doesn't feel like much, but it's about a pound a week.

The trouble is, I'm starting to lose focus - I want to eat!    And not veggies and fruit, either.  Is there a way I can motivate myself?  Doing really well with exercise (better than ever!), but wanting to go back to the way I ate before.  (Logically, I know I can't do that without gaining!)

THANKS for your help!


----------



## christinascreative

Congrats to all the "losers" this week!
Well- last week I had been up .8 and THIS week- down 3.0 for a total of 33 lbs since 1st wk of May.  
Had my 5k prior to WI this morning and though it may seem obsessive- I conducted a scale "experiment" of what I weighed prior to eating and drinking some water before 5k and what I weighed after I drank / ate and did the 5k. Completely scientific of course 
In any case, it was a whole difference of .2 on my scale- I weighed .2 less after the 5k. So the whole thing of me thinking I might weigh more because of the eating or water retention with the race- didn't matter at all. Which just goes to show-- the micromanaging of the scale does nothing but make you nuts for no reason  It all evens out like we said the other day.
My 5k was good this morning though it felt "short" especially since my time was almost 10 minutes faster than it had been on my last 5k a few weeks ago!  
I talked to other runners and some said that the course actually was .2 or .3 shorter than a "real" 5k. This one wasn't a certified course. Still- 10 minutes? They also said- that this course was a little bit easier course than what I had done a few weeks ago- that was a road one and this was an easier trail one with less hills. They said it was entirely possible that it was my TRUE time. I thought I had missed a loop somewhere and was feeling like I had inadvertently cheated. Nope, I actually did improve my time some because I've been running longer distances. Who knew?


----------



## pwdebbie

lovesmurfs said:


> Woo hoo!!  Down 2.8 this week, for a total of 30.6 lost!  Hit my first 10% goal!



Don't you feel great?  Congratulations!


----------



## pwdebbie

christinascreative said:


> Congrats to all the "losers" this week!
> Well- last week I had been up .8 and THIS week- down 3.0 for a total of 33 lbs since 1st wk of May.
> Had my 5k prior to WI this morning and though it may seem obsessive- I conducted a scale "experiment" of what I weighed prior to eating and drinking some water before 5k and what I weighed after I drank / ate and did the 5k. Completely scientific of course
> In any case, it was a whole difference of .2 on my scale- I weighed .2 less after the 5k. So the whole thing of me thinking I might weigh more because of the eating or water retention with the race- didn't matter at all. Which just goes to show-- the micromanaging of the scale does nothing but make you nuts for no reason  It all evens out like we said the other day.
> My 5k was good this morning though it felt "short" especially since my time was almost 10 minutes faster than it had been on my last 5k a few weeks ago!
> I talked to other runners and some said that the course actually was .2 or .3 shorter than a "real" 5k. This one wasn't a certified course. Still- 10 minutes? They also said- that this course was a little bit easier course than what I had done a few weeks ago- that was a road one and this was an easier trail one with less hills. They said it was entirely possible that it was my TRUE time. I thought I had missed a loop somewhere and was feeling like I had inadvertently cheated. Nope, I actually did improve my time some because I've been running longer distances. Who knew?



What a day for you!  I'm real excited to hear about your 5K.  My dd did her first one a few months ago, did another one a few weeks later, and is now planning to do the Turkey Trot locally on Thanksgiving.  I don't see a 5K in my future but I'll be letting dd know about yours, it will encourage her.


----------



## christinascreative

pwdebbie said:


> What a day for you!  I'm real excited to hear about your 5K.  My dd did her first one a few months ago, did another one a few weeks later, and is now planning to do the Turkey Trot locally on Thanksgiving.  I don't see a 5K in my future but I'll be letting dd know about yours, it will encourage her.



Thanks! Yay for your daughter!!!  This was my 2nd 5k since I started WW back in May and I'll be doing a Turkey Trot on Thanksgiving too! You could always walk it if you wanted-- it seems like every 5k I do- there are walkers.  Regardless- your dd is kicking butt- I'll be thinking of you both when I do my Turkey Trot!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I'm doing the Breast Cancer Walk for the Cure tomorrow.  This will be my second year.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

I haven't done my run/walk in probably 10 days because I've been sick with an upper respiratory thing. I just realized how miserable I am and I swear its because of the lack of exercise. I really think the time to myself was really healthy for my mental state. I can not wait to go for a walk tomorrow, even if its just a small one!


----------



## bumbershoot

shinysparklybubbles said:


> I haven't done my run/walk in probably 10 days because I've been sick with an upper respiratory thing. I just realized how miserable I am and I swear its because of the lack of exercise. I really think the time to myself was really healthy for my mental state. I can not wait to go for a walk tomorrow, even if its just a small one!



Take it easy!  I've had this weird bug, and it just hangs ON in the lungs.  My body is getting SO tired of not exercising!  

Nice thing, though, is realizing that I don't really need to eat the activity points when I'm not being active.  I just don't miss them when I'm not earning them.



DopeysMom said:


> It's not the QS desserts I'm worried about (I usually get a second drink instead of a dessert) it's more the snack credits. I'm sure I'm over analyzing everything, but it's the first time to the world since I've been back on program, and I'm determined to succeed this time!



Disney fruit is worth it!  Sure, it doesn't feel like a treat,but you will feel better for eating them!  (says the person who ate half a Disneyland brownie and stopped because it was NOT worth it...not good enough, and I'm thinking of having some strawberries now.)



abish19 said:


> The trouble is, I'm starting to lose focus - I want to eat!    And not veggies and fruit, either.  Is there a way I can motivate myself?  Doing really well with exercise (better than ever!), but wanting to go back to the way I ate before.  (Logically, I know I can't do that without gaining!)
> 
> THANKS for your help!



Do you eat your weekly and/or activity points?  If not, why not experiment for a few weeks to see if you can?


----------



## StayCool

Well my BBQ went well yesterday. Tons of food and I tried to make some substitutions here and there to make things a little more WW friendly. I did well with the food. I didn't hardly eat anything at all. That sounds great, but I am more than sure I drank all my points and then some. 

It was a good time, but now I need to try to focus and get back on track. I feel like I am just going through the motions. I'm staying in my points, but instead doing it the fruits and veggies as much as I should I'm just not. My water drinking has fallen off too. I don't know why exactly either.  It is the oddest feeling that I've hit a plateau but I have been consistently losing each week. IDK. 

Has anyone else felt like this? What did you do to get through it?


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

I went for my walk/run. 10 mins of walking, then 10 mins of walk/run (50/10 seconds) and 5 min cool down. I feel so much better, like instant relief. I have to make sure I keep making time for myself now that I'm well(almost!).


----------



## Sandi

shinysparklybubbles said:


> I went for my walk/run. 10 mins of walking, then 10 mins of walk/run (50/10 seconds) and 5 min cool down. I feel so much better, like instant relief. I have to make sure I keep making time for myself now that I'm well(almost!).



I'm glad that getting out and moving made you feel better.  Those bugs can be hard to shake, but typically the better physical shape you're in, the better you can beat the bug.  

Here's to a new week everyone!  Let's make it a good one.


----------



## averill94

WDWRids said:


> Way in today - DOWN 1.8 pounds!!!!  I'm so excited!!  Feels good to get back into action after my vacation....
> 
> Worked really hard this week to get in more fruits and veggies.
> 
> Got to do lots of research this weekend for better dinner recipes......I struggle with dinner.  Gonna access the etools but do any of you use other sites for healthly receipts?
> 
> Thanks



Congrats to you It is a great feeling to get back on track after vacation.

I wanted to mention skinnytaste.com.  My family has LOVED 99% of the recipes (the odd one ar two that werent major hits werent bad but just not as fabulous as the others)  I really cant say enough about the site, the pp values are there for you the recipes are easy and the pictures are beautiful and make you want to cook.  You really cant go wrong on there!


----------



## averill94

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I actually just found both of those recipes online...
> 
> Peppers:
> http://recipecircus.com/recipes/Phyllis_aka_Filus/Meatless-Entrees-Casseroles/Peter_Piper39s_Packed_Peppers_.html
> 
> Lasagna:
> http://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-detail.asp?recipe=242007



THat Tex Mex lasagna looks so yummy! Thank you for shaing.



Sandi said:


> "Just keep swimming . . ." is my WW leader's theme.  She has a dory stuffed animal for each of the classes she leads and the biggest loser gets the dory to take for the week.



THis idea is way too cute!  I love it!

I went out and had my lite beer last nite!!!  Walked about 7 miles around NYC and at WI  this morning had a 1.2 loss.  I will take it. (Honestly thought I would be down at least 2 since I was on plan, tracked every morsel and worked out every day. A loss is a loss)

have a wonderful week everybody!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

Back on track after 2 weeks off! I was on the Fantasy and came back from vacation on Sunday the 23rd. Then, got sick with a nasty cold that is still there. So I didn't have much appetite but I didn't eat the best food either. So now, I am back to tracking my food today, and my weigh-in is Wednesday. I know I have gained, but I know I will lose it in the next 2 weeks or so. 

I'm getting back to exercise too. So, I had a great vacation, but the last week wasn't so great, and I am glad to be back on track!

Congrats on everyone for their losses, and have a good week!


----------



## alizesmom

WI this morning. Down 1.4 for a total of 4.5!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Good Morning Everyone!

I hope you all had a great weekend and were able to stay on track.  We had beautiful weather for our Breast Cancer walk yesterday!  I'm really glad I went.

Here's to another successful week on plan for all of us!


----------



## sjms71

Another good morning to everyone.   Another crazy busy week last week for me.   Jess, glad you had nice weather over the weekend, we had rain.   Cold rain which we sat out in for hours at a band competition on Saturday.  After hours of sitting in rain it started thundering and lightening out and they canceled before our school was able to play .  Just hoping I don't get sick again.   Hope everyone has a wonderful successful week .


----------



## keahgirl8

Congratulations to everyone on your losses!  To those who are struggling, just keep swimming!  Don't give up!


Today is weigh-in day!  I am back on track!  I'm down 2.8 pounds, and 77.4 over all.  Less than 40 to go!


----------



## lovesmurfs

keahgirl8 said:


> Congratulations to everyone on your losses!  To those who are struggling, just keep swimming!  Don't give up!
> 
> 
> Today is weigh-in day!  I am back on track!  I'm down 2.8 pounds, and 77.4 over all.  Less than 40 to go!



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## robinb

Is anyone else peeved with eTools?  The search is returning recipes first and then things are really garbled and hard to pick out what I want.  I type in "chicken fajita" and a Campbell soup comes up near the top!  If I wanted soup, I would have ASKED for "soup".


----------



## christinascreative

robinb said:


> Is anyone else peeved with eTools?  The search is returning recipes first and then things are really garbled and hard to pick out what I want.  I type in "chicken fajita" and a Campbell soup comes up near the top!  If I wanted soup, I would have ASKED for "soup".



I get peeved with etools daily. I hate those recipes that come up from other users. Really- a recipe for my greek yogurt? When there's already the same exact listing of it that's NOT a recipe? Irks me.  I wish there was a Mckayla Maroney smiley aka I'm "not impressed" I guess this is the closest?


----------



## DopeysMom

keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> Congratulations to everyone on your losses!  To those who are struggling, just keep swimming!  Don't give up!
> 
> Today is weigh-in day!  I am back on track!  I'm down 2.8 pounds, and 77.4 over all.  Less than 40 to go!



Can't tell you how inspiring it is to see all the positive comments on here...77.4 is fantastic!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## keahgirl8

DopeysMom said:
			
		

> Can't tell you how inspiring it is to see all the positive comments on here...77.4 is fantastic!!! Keep up the good work!



Thank you!  I plan to!


----------



## StayCool

Some this weekend was off track for me. I had my BBQ and just veered off into the weeds for the weekend. I totally planned for a gain. So today I got on the scale ready to take my lumps and it showed I am up about 3. Since this is only the second time in 12 weeks that I've had a gain I was ready to suck it up and move on. I went to put the weight into my phone but it hadn't popped up so I could. So I tried again bum, my WI isn't until tomorrow! Lol So now I will have to go through the whole process again! But I am back on track today.


----------



## kathie859

A GREAT week for me!!!

In spite of 3 days in Las Vegas, I am down 4 lbs. for the week

My total loss since 7/9 is 14.2 lbs.  This is going slower than I had hoped, but I'm convinced as I perfect my understanding and participation in the WW program, these pounds are going to stay gone!!!  I have 39.8 to go and feel pretty confident that I can do it!

Everyone have a good week!!!


----------



## christinascreative

kathie859 said:


> I have 39.8 to go and feel pretty confident that I can do it!
> 
> Everyone have a good week!!!



That's because you CAN do it!! Great work!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

kathie859 said:


> A GREAT week for me!!!
> 
> In spite of 3 days in Las Vegas, I am down 4 lbs. for the week
> 
> My total loss since 7/9 is 14.2 lbs.  This is going slower than I had hoped, but I'm convinced as I perfect my understanding and participation in the WW program, these pounds are going to stay gone!!!  I have 39.8 to go and feel pretty confident that I can do it!
> 
> Everyone have a good week!!!




WOW!  That's amazing!  Congratulations.


----------



## sjms71

kathie859 said:


> A GREAT week for me!!!
> 
> In spite of 3 days in Las Vegas, I am down 4 lbs. for the week
> 
> My total loss since 7/9 is 14.2 lbs.  This is going slower than I had hoped, but I'm convinced as I perfect my understanding and participation in the WW program, these pounds are going to stay gone!!!  I have 39.8 to go and feel pretty confident that I can do it!
> 
> Everyone have a good week!!!



Great job


----------



## keahgirl8

Tried on some old clothes tonight. Some shirts I couldn't wear last year were HUGE. It really made me think...how did I let it get that far?  I knew I needed to do something, but I had no idea how out of control I'd let it get.


----------



## princessmomma92

keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> Tried on some old clothes tonight. Some shirts I couldn't wear last year were HUGE. It really made me think...how did I let it get that far?  I knew I needed to do something, but I had no idea how out of control I'd let it get.



Way to go. I've lost 65 pounds since January and my "tight clothes" now fall off of me. And I didn't even feel that fat before. 

I've lost motivation the last couple of months because the gym equipment at my apts was down. It's back up now, but its hard getting back into my routine. Burned 430 calories tonight but then my legs felt like noodles. Lol. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## keahgirl8

princessmomma92 said:
			
		

> Way to go. I've lost 65 pounds since January and my "tight clothes" now fall off of me. And I didn't even feel that fat before.
> 
> I've lost motivation the last couple of months because the gym equipment at my apts was down. It's back up now, but its hard getting back into my routine. Burned 430 calories tonight but then my legs felt like noodles. Lol.
> 
> Keep up the good work.



Thanks!  I knew I was pretty big, but I don't think I realize how big.  I tried on a flannel shirt that I couldn't button last year.  It is so big on me, it looks ridiculous...and I'm not even done yet!  Unreal.

Keep working on staying motivated!  Take it one day at a time, and don't push yourself too hard.  If it has been a while since you've worked out, you may not be ready to jump back up to the level you were at before.


----------



## jacksmomma

robinb said:


> Is anyone else peeved with eTools?  The search is returning recipes first and then things are really garbled and hard to pick out what I want.  I type in "chicken fajita" and a Campbell soup comes up near the top!  If I wanted soup, I would have ASKED for "soup".



I am peeved with them all the time!  It drives me nuts that I scan a WW meal and it is not even there!  That and the missing restaurants has me so irritated I have not been tracking like I should.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

My neighbor noticed I lost weight! That had made my day!!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

shinysparklybubbles said:


> My neighbor noticed I lost weight! That had made my day!!





That's great!


----------



## Daisybelle

Hello!

I started WW this past Saturday and after scratching my head at the Community section on their eTools website, I was relieved to see a group of folks on the WISH boards.  

I'd love to join in on your  group as I'm trying to take stronger steps towards weight loss than I've tried in the past and one of those steps is surrounding myself with like-minded people.  

I'm trying to lose between 60 and 70 pounds but just focusing on the first 5% to start with.


----------



## lovesmurfs

Daisybelle said:


> Hello!
> 
> I started WW this past Saturday and after scratching my head at the Community section on their eTools website, I was relieved to see a group of folks on the WISH boards.
> 
> I'd love to join in on your  group as I'm trying to take stronger steps towards weight loss than I've tried in the past and one of those steps is surrounding myself with like-minded people.
> 
> I'm trying to lose between 60 and 70 pounds but just focusing on the first 5% to start with.



Welcome!!  I often go to their boards, but it's pretty confusing, and threads just move on -- it doesn't go to the top when people post to them, so the conversation just gets lost.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Had my WI this morning, down 1.4 for a total of 9.6 lbs in 6 weeks! I can't wait to get my ribbon! I'm sure I will get it next week!


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> Tried on some old clothes tonight. Some shirts I couldn't wear last year were HUGE. It really made me think...how did I let it get that far?  I knew I needed to do something, but I had no idea how out of control I'd let it get.



I think the exact same way.  I just didn't see it -- I never thought of myself as morbidly obese, just overweight.  But I guess with 120+ pounds to lose, that was my reality.  My daughters are quick to look at me and say, "Mom, that shirt goes in the giveaway pile.  Don't wear it again.  You look so much better when you wear clothes that fit."  



jacksmomma said:


> I am peeved with them all the time!  It drives me nuts that I scan a WW meal and it is not even there!  That and the missing restaurants has me so irritated I have not been tracking like I should.



I don't want this to sound mean, but you are only hurting yourself by not tracking.   Don't let these irritations control you!



shinysparklybubbles said:


> My neighbor noticed I lost weight! That had made my day!!



What a great compliment!  I saw an old co-worker last week who really had a lot to say about people's weight behind their backs and I had to think, "Timmy boy, look at me now."  I have to admit that I put a little sway in my hips and stood a little taller when I walked away.  LOL.



Daisybelle said:


> Hello!
> 
> I started WW this past Saturday and after scratching my head at the Community section on their eTools website, I was relieved to see a group of folks on the WISH boards.
> 
> I'd love to join in on your  group as I'm trying to take stronger steps towards weight loss than I've tried in the past and one of those steps is surrounding myself with like-minded people.
> 
> I'm trying to lose between 60 and 70 pounds but just focusing on the first 5% to start with.



Welcome aboard!  My dd who is doing WW online is very active in the community section but I just didn't care for it.  The gang here has been a great source of encouragement for me since I joined them.  And we can talk Disney and nobody rolls their eyes.


----------



## Daisybelle

pwdebbie said:


> Welcome aboard!  My dd who is doing WW online is very active in the community section but I just didn't care for it.  The gang here has been a great source of encouragement for me since I joined them.  And we can talk Disney and nobody rolls their eyes.



I'm sure it's a matter of just spending time to catch the rhythm of the WW boards but I'm not really on long enough to 'get it'.  The Dis feels like home so this is perfect!


----------



## StayCool

Well WI was today and I showed a gain of a little over 2 pounds. I knew I was going to be up so time to buckle down. I think I'm getting sick too so it should be an interesting week. I will do better next week. Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## WDWRids

shinysparklybubbles said:


> My neighbor noticed I lost weight! That had made my day!!



 How wonderful!!!!  Congrats - that is better than seeing the weight drop down on the scales!!! Your hard work is paying off !!!


----------



## Daisybelle

Question to those more experienced at WW than I:

Do you use your Weekly Points at all?  Do you have any opinion on that?  I do use my activity points most days so far, partly because I'm still getting used to staying within my points each day.


----------



## WDWRids

Daisybelle said:


> I'm sure it's a matter of just spending time to catch the rhythm of the WW boards but I'm not really on long enough to 'get it'.  The Dis feels like home so this is perfect!



I agree!!!  Love this Dis board (even though I've not been as deligent posting as I should)!!!  Everyone is so welcoming and supportive.

By the way - back into walking!!!  Walked 2 1/2 miles both Mon and Tues


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> I think the exact same way.  I just didn't see it -- I never thought of myself as morbidly obese, just overweight.  But I guess with 120+ pounds to lose, that was my reality.  My daughters are quick to look at me and say, "Mom, that shirt goes in the giveaway pile.  Don't wear it again.  You look so much better when you wear clothes that fit."



Same here!  I had 116 pounds to lose when I started.  That's more than just a little overweight. Funny you should mention that about your shirts.  As I write this, I am wearing pants that are going in the giveaway pile.  I was rushing this morning and grabbed these.  I look ridiculous!


----------



## keahgirl8

Daisybelle said:
			
		

> Question to those more experienced at WW than I:
> 
> Do you use your Weekly Points at all?  Do you have any opinion on that?  I do use my activity points most days so far, partly because I'm still getting used to staying within my points each day.



I don't, but they are there for you to use!  I sometimes have trouble using my daily points, so of I used more, it would be too much for me.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> I don't, but they are there for you to use!  I sometimes have trouble using my daily points, so of I used more, it would be too much for me.



You can send me some extras lol! It is rare that I have any daily points left and if I do, an Oreo or two fix that! They are my weakness! 

I don't officially track my weeklies, but if I have a slice of birthday cake, extra slice of pizza, etc i keep that in mind when eating the rest of the week.


----------



## alizesmom

You all give me so much hope. I can do this.


----------



## Sandi

Daisybelle said:


> Question to those more experienced at WW than I:
> 
> Do you use your Weekly Points at all?  Do you have any opinion on that?  I do use my activity points most days so far, partly because I'm still getting used to staying within my points each day.



I use my weekly points but usually do not use my activity points.  If you're hungry, you should use them.  Sometimes I really need a protein to make me feel full and the zero point fruits and veggies just don't help.  



alizesmom said:


> You all give me so much hope. I can do this.



Of course you can!


----------



## kathie859

alizesmom said:


> You all give me so much hope. I can do this.



If I can do this, YOU can do this!!!!

RE: using the extra points--sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.  It seems if I'm traveling, I use them--but the extra food is usually offset by additional activity while traveling.

I am not a techie impaired gal--but I find the eTools/Community Board on the WW site very difficult to use.  I like seeing my weight loss chart and use the point calculator sometimes.

The Dis WW group is a fantastic bunch of supportive people.

Good luck, alizesmom, on your journey.


----------



## lisajl

Down .6, I'll take it!
Getting ready to go to WDW, hope to stay on track while we are there.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

alizesmom said:
			
		

> You all give me so much hope. I can do this.



Yes you can! We believe in you!


----------



## keahgirl8

alizesmom said:
			
		

> You all give me so much hope. I can do this.



Of course you can!  If I can, you can!  We are all here to support you.


----------



## bumbershoot

Daisybelle said:


> Question to those more experienced at WW than I:
> 
> Do you use your Weekly Points at all?  Do you have any opinion on that?  I do use my activity points most days so far, partly because I'm still getting used to staying within my points each day.



I use them all.  Added the weeklies in early on and had better success than without them.  Later when I got serious about exercising and got a heart rate monitor, I began an experiment with eating my APs.  That experiment went for a month and I found I could eat those, too.  I makes me so happy to have all those points!  I'm a volume eater, and I do NOT like feeling deprived (that feeling caused me to quit on each of my first three WW attempts).  So they are very good for me to have.  And with the ACtivity points, if I'm not earning activity, find I don't even want or need them, so they really work out.  Like I was sick for almost two weeks, and wasn't hungry for the extras while I was not going to the gym.




We are at Disneyland now, and we went to a meeting at the center on Lincoln last Saturday.  The leader was SO fun!  I enjoyed her meeting so much I felt like I was cheating on my home leader, lol.  Helped that I lost another nice chunk, and it helped more that DH finally finished his plateau and is at a "this time through WW" low!  He is very close to the next "decade" as well as his long awaited, hard fought 20%.  Then again, we are odd and almost don't want to get those next milestones on this trip (we will still be in town for the next meeting as well) because our home leader gets so sad when we hit the milestones without her!


----------



## Daisybelle

How cool that you went to a meeting on vacation!  That wouldn't have even occurred to me.


----------



## Jskbr

Hi everyone! My name is Stephanie and Im just joining in on this thread! Its great to find a nice group of WW buddies! ;0) This is my 2nd go around on WW. Ive been on it 2 mnths now. I don't go to meetings, I just use the etools and the handy app on my phone. Im also doing Shakeology and the Turbo Fire program. I have lost 20lbs and 17.5" since Aug 3! 

I LOVE WW because it really is a way of life. All of my heartburn is completely gone (i was living on antacids) , I no longer have cravings, I eat when Im hungry. Ive also found that if I cheat every couple of weeks, it jump starts my weight loss again!  Anyhow, just thought Id say hey! Good luck everyone! :0)


----------



## averill94

Jskbr said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Stephanie and Im just joining in on this thread! Its great to find a nice group of WW buddies! ;0) This is my 2nd go around on WW. Ive been on it 2 mnths now. I don't go to meetings, I just use the etools and the handy app on my phone. Im also doing Shakeology and the Turbo Fire program. I have lost 20lbs and 17.5" since Aug 3!
> 
> I LOVE WW because it really is a way of life. All of my heartburn is completely gone (i was living on antacids) , I no longer have cravings, I eat when Im hungry. Ive also found that if I cheat every couple of weeks, it jump starts my weight loss again!  Anyhow, just thought Id say hey! Good luck everyone! :0)



WELCOME JSKBR!!!!

Congratulations on your amazing loss


----------



## pwdebbie

Good WI last night.  Down 2.6 for a total loss of 56.4 in 30 weeks.  My newest self-imposed goal was to be 57 pounds off by 10/5 (my 57th birthday) which I don't think will happen simply because we are going to see my parents (who live near Ocean City, MD) for the next few days.  The last visit resulted in a gain, so I hope not to repeat that this time.  I'm still not officially in "onederland" even though my home scale has had me there for the last fourteen days.


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

The moment of truth this morning! After 2 weeks of being on vacation and then sick, it's time to weigh-in. I gained 3 pounds. Bringing me back to a 15 pounds weight loss. 

I am still happy with that, I knew I would gain some back, but I am sure I will lose those extra pounds in the next few weeks. I am just happy to be back to tracking and exercising! And I did enjoy my vacation very much!!

Have a good week everyone!


----------



## bumbershoot

Daisybelle said:


> How cool that you went to a meeting on vacation!  That wouldn't have even occurred to me.


----------



## Jskbr

averill94 said:
			
		

> WELCOME JSKBR!!!!
> 
> Congratulations on your amazing loss



Thank you!


----------



## jessc79

Down a whopping 3.6 this week for a total of 37.4!!!  Woot!

This after 5+ weeks of less than one lb loss per week!  Just the motivation I needed.


----------



## Daisybelle

jessc79 said:


> Down a whopping 3.6 this week for a total of 37.4!!!  Woot!
> 
> This after 5+ weeks of less than one lb loss per week!  Just the motivation I needed.



That's fabulous!  Great job!  

And yes Molly, I think attending meetings is going to be very important to my success.  I've been stuggling with weightloss for years and need to get this!


----------



## NC State

I gained 1.2 lbs the week before Disney and while at Disney I gained 2 lbs.

This week I lost 1.8 lbs! 

I only have 1.4 lbs to lose to get back to my 46 lbs mark. No problem, I enjoy the program and I know I can get back to were I need to be. I'm back into size 10 pants so that means a lot!

My next 5K is this Saturday.  I haven't been able to get to the gym because of injuries and sickness so I don't think my time will be any quicker than my time in April.  The important thing to remember is that I can finish it!

-Stephanie


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I was down 1.2 yesterday!  That's 2.9lbs of Disney weight off!    I have 3.6 more to go.  This week will be challenging, though.  DS turns 11 today -- I have to bake his birthday cake this afternoon.  Then this weekend is the Canadian Thanksgiving.  We'll be at my FIL's for 3 meals.  I'm going to eat maintenance points (35pts) on Sunday and try to have 15 WP's available so hopefully, I'll be fine.

A few pages ago, someone asked about eating weekly points and activity points.  I do eat my weekly points -- every single one of them.  Last week I ate 28 daily points (usually I eat 29), ate all of my weekly points (plus 9 more) and was down 1.2.  It's unusual for me to earn activity points but when I do, I don't eat them.

Have a great day, Everyone!  It's so nice to see so many people joining the thread!


----------



## Daisybelle

So yesterday.  Not a great points day!  I haven't read through the whole thread so I'm not sure if others are dealing with this too, but I can be a bit of a binge eater and I'm trying to break that cycle.  Yesterday afternoon I apparently lost my mind and had two very high points snacks even as I was telling myself "Don't do it!  Don't do it!"  
I had a long talk with myself last night and tried to talk myself down from the self-loathing that seems to occur after such episodes and told myself 'tomorrow is a fresh start'.  I feel much more sane today. 

I was just listening to a podcast (Half Size Me) and heard something I had to immediately write down:

Its not about being perfect, its about being persistent.  

Love that.  

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## figment814

Greetings!  I'm not new to WW or to the Dis...but I am new to this forum!  

I lost 70 pound 11 years ago on WW at home...kept it off for six years, but have slowly been inching up over the last five, since I quit smoking.  I have restarted about 5 or 6 times in the last five years but have not stuck with it.  This time I am committed to get back to goal!  

My goal weight is 147, and I started a week and a half ago at 194.5, and I am down 1.7 as of this morning.  (Thursday is my weigh in day, but I started on Monday.)  

The thing that had derailed me each and every time these last five years is vacation...and I leave for a long Disney weekend, a week from today...which is how I found you all.  My goal for this trip is to make smart choices and TRACK everything.  I think the lack of tracking is where I have fallen down in the past.  I am also only going to allow myself to have alcohol one night, as that tends to be a trigger on vacation too.

Thank you for letting me share, this forum seems so welcoming!

Figment


----------



## alizesmom

Daisybelle said:
			
		

> So yesterday.  Not a great points day!  I haven't read through the whole thread so I'm not sure if others are dealing with this too, but I can be a bit of a binge eater and I'm trying to break that cycle.  Yesterday afternoon I apparently lost my mind and had two very high points snacks even as I was telling myself "Don't do it!  Don't do it!"
> I had a long talk with myself last night and tried to talk myself down from the self-loathing that seems to occur after such episodes and told myself 'tomorrow is a fresh start'.  I feel much more sane today.
> 
> I was just listening to a podcast (Half Size Me) and heard something I had to immediately write down:
> 
> Its not about being perfect, its about being persistent.
> 
> Love that.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Thanks for the thought. I'm another with the same problem.


----------



## lovesmurfs

Daisybelle said:


> So yesterday.  Not a great points day!  I haven't read through the whole thread so I'm not sure if others are dealing with this too, but I can be a bit of a binge eater and I'm trying to break that cycle.  Yesterday afternoon I apparently lost my mind and had two very high points snacks even as I was telling myself "Don't do it!  Don't do it!"
> I had a long talk with myself last night and tried to talk myself down from the self-loathing that seems to occur after such episodes and told myself 'tomorrow is a fresh start'.  I feel much more sane today.
> 
> I was just listening to a podcast (Half Size Me) and heard something I had to immediately write down:
> 
> Its not about being perfect, its about being persistent.
> 
> Love that.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



I'm there with you.  I'll binge on anything, not just bad stuff.  I'm trying to focus on "enough" and knowing satiation versus the desire to feel "full."  I love the idea of "persistence, not perfection."  I, too, have trouble with the eat-guilt cycle.

I'll have to look into the podcast -- it sounds good!  We can do this!


----------



## lovesmurfs

Well, I've had a weird week -- in meetings we were supposed to focus on tracking this week, and it's the worst one I've had so far in terms of tracking.  I kept an eye out, and did all right -- down 2.0, in spite of not tracking (and not walking -- it's been a weird week).  

I went to a different meeting during my lunch hour (taking an hour and a half, so that I could attend the meeting).  I forced myself to walk the 1.2 miles each way, and it actually felt really good to be moving.  Now I'm back and have a Trader Joe's salad I really don't feel like eating.  Have I said that it's been a weird week?

So, down a total of 32.6!  Onward and downward!  

I have a meeting out of town this week -- leave tomorrow, back Tuesday.  I need to weigh in again on Thursday next week because we're going out of town for the weekend, so that should keep me in line while I'm gone!


----------



## Daisybelle

lovesmurfs said:


> I'm there with you.  I'll binge on anything, not just bad stuff.  I'm trying to focus on "enough" and knowing satiation versus the desire to feel "full."  I love the idea of "persistence, not perfection."  I, too, have trouble with the eat-guilt cycle.
> 
> I'll have to look into the podcast -- it sounds good!  We can do this!



It really is a great podcast.  I just found it a couple of weeks ago.  The woman has lost 170 pounds on weight watchers and is 'paying it forward'.  She does a lot of interviews with others who have lost a lot weight and gives reports on how she is doing.  Very positive.  

And woohoo on losing over 30 pounds!  And despite a weird week!  
My first weigh in is this Saturday.


----------



## Mermaid02

Down .4 this week.... it's not much, but it's the right direction.... and I noticed I have had a loss every week for 8 weeks straight....


----------



## TiggerFan3590

Down .2 this week... that is 3 weeks with a loss....Yippeee!!! 

Love all the support posts here....   I really love reading about everyone's journey, ups and downs, included..... 

Happy almost TGIF to everyone!!!!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Just wanted to let you know that my favourite low fat cook book is now available in the States through Amazon.  It has lots of amazing recipes and good advice/tips in it.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Looneyspoons-Collection-Good-Health/dp/1401941966/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1349360431&sr=8-2&keywords=the+looneyspoons+collection

They list the nutrition facts in all of their recipes as well.  This is the book that has the Tex Mex Lasagna and the Stuffed Peppers recipes that I posted the other day.

It's an excellent book!  I use it a couple of times a week.  Here's the link to their Facebook page as well.

http://www.facebook.com/JanetandGreta

I really really love this cookbook!


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Holy cow have I been craving sweets! It's so annoying! No amount of water, distractions, fruit, etc will cure it. I was like this yesterday too. I started to drink Crystal lite again and I think there is a connection. Sticking with plain water from now on!


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Mermaid02 said:
			
		

> Down .4 this week.... it's not much, but it's the right direction.... and I noticed I have had a loss every week for 8 weeks straight....



Good job! 8 weeks in a row, yeah!


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

TiggerFan3590 said:
			
		

> Down .2 this week... that is 3 weeks with a loss....Yippeee!!!
> 
> Love all the support posts here....   I really love reading about everyone's journey, ups and downs, included.....
> 
> Happy almost TGIF to everyone!!!!



Great job!


----------



## StayCool

So I gained last this week and I'm still blaming it on my BBQ last weekend.  But I "started over" and have been tracking religiously and nothing is moving. I'm one that weighs myself every day. It is a comfort kind of thing. Plus watching the scale move motivates me. So of course my next thought was, "it's not moving, why not eat?" Um, duh. 

So I'm experimenting with using my weeklies. I was only using a handful of them each week, always less than 10. I never touched my APs either. So now I'm using some of my weeklies every day. So I will see if I can lose like that too. 

One of my problems is that there was an error in ordering my thyroid pill so I've been out for a week.  I hate mail order meds btw... Talk about having no energy or motivation to do anything! I called up and threw a little fit so they are expediting them for me. This is probably why I feel so blah lately.


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

StayCool said:


> So I gained last this week and I'm still blaming it on my BBQ last weekend.  But I "started over" and have been tracking religiously and nothing is moving. I'm one that weighs myself every day. It is a comfort kind of thing. Plus watching the scale move motivates me. So of course my next thought was, "it's not moving, why not eat?" Um, duh.
> 
> So I'm experimenting with using my weeklies. I was only using a handful of them each week, always less than 10. I never touched my APs either. So now I'm using some of my weeklies every day. So I will see if I can lose like that too.
> 
> One of my problems is that there was an error in ordering my thyroid pill so I've been out for a week.  I hate mail order meds btw... Talk about having no energy or motivation to do anything! I called up and threw a little fit so they are expediting them for me. This is probably why I feel so blah lately.



Don't give up! I'm sure the scale will go down. Experiement with using your AP and your weeklies. You'll see if that works.


----------



## averill94

Daisybelle said:


> So yesterday.  Not a great points day!  I haven't read through the whole thread so I'm not sure if others are dealing with this too, but I can be a bit of a binge eater and I'm trying to break that cycle.  Yesterday afternoon I apparently lost my mind and had two very high points snacks even as I was telling myself "Don't do it!  Don't do it!"
> I had a long talk with myself last night and tried to talk myself down from the self-loathing that seems to occur after such episodes and told myself 'tomorrow is a fresh start'.  I feel much more sane today.
> 
> I was just listening to a podcast (Half Size Me) and heard something I had to immediately write down:
> 
> Its not about being perfect, its about being persistent.
> 
> Love that.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



WOW I really could have written this myself! Even after two years on WW I still struggle with binge eating.  After last week counting every morsel, activity points and weekly points and feeling great, this week I started off by eating 1/2 a container of ice cream. I felt lousy after. It didnt really stop there.This is always followed by the self loathing cycle ( I can say this has gotten  a tiny bit better. Maybe because I am getting back on track?)

This week I also wrote down how I felt in my tracker (doing paper and etools this week!).  I actually think I felt bettter writing down how lousy I felt

Its not about being perfect, its about being persistent. 

I love the blogs they are so helpful.

You are certainly not alone.  Have a great day!

BTW when your in the middle of it, it really does feel as if you lost your mind, doesnt it?


----------



## StayCool

MellieluvsDisney said:


> Don't give up! I'm sure the scale will go down. Experiement with using your AP and your weeklies. You'll see if that works.



Thank you. I'm determined to not walk away this time. It is just so much easier when the scale backs you up!  I did weigh myself this morning and it is moving downward so eating extra points for the last couple of days seems to be helping. 

Last night I told my 11 year old daughter something I need to keep in mind. If you don't eat enough, you won't lose weight and you can actually gain it. She looked at me like I had 2 heads.  She is not overweight at all but she asked me the other day if she was fat. I don't want her to have to worry about her weight. So we talk a lot about how to be healthy, not skinny.


----------



## Sandi

figment814 said:


> Greetings!  I'm not new to WW or to the Dis...but I am new to this forum!
> 
> I lost 70 pound 11 years ago on WW at home...kept it off for six years, but have slowly been inching up over the last five, since I quit smoking.  I have restarted about 5 or 6 times in the last five years but have not stuck with it.  This time I am committed to get back to goal!
> 
> My goal weight is 147, and I started a week and a half ago at 194.5, and I am down 1.7 as of this morning.  (Thursday is my weigh in day, but I started on Monday.)
> 
> The thing that had derailed me each and every time these last five years is vacation...and I leave for a long Disney weekend, a week from today...which is how I found you all.  My goal for this trip is to make smart choices and TRACK everything.  I think the lack of tracking is where I have fallen down in the past.  I am also only going to allow myself to have alcohol one night, as that tends to be a trigger on vacation too.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share, this forum seems so welcoming!
> 
> Figment



Welcome to this thread.  Many of us, myself included, have been on this road more than once.  It seems like those of us who stay committed to checking in on this thread (which has been going for quite some time) manage to get a positive attitude through the support we find here -- even when we do fall off the WW bus every once in awhile.


----------



## robinb

I lost another .8 this week and got my first re-booted 5-lb star .  My Thanksgiving goal is to get another one.  I came down with a cold two days ago, it's the first one in months and I feel like a big baby.  I am resisting the urge to eat comfort food .  The good news is that the weekend will not be as point heavy because I'm sick and we have a swim meet so I won't be tailgating as hard as I have the last couple weeks.  The bad news is that I really don't feel like working out.


----------



## Daisybelle

averill94 said:


> WOW I really could have written this myself! Even after two years on WW I still struggle with binge eating.  After last week counting every morsel, activity points and weekly points and feeling great, this week I started off by eating 1/2 a container of ice cream. I felt lousy after. It didnt really stop there.This is always followed by the self loathing cycle ( I can say this has gotten  a tiny bit better. Maybe because I am getting back on track?)
> 
> This week I also wrote down how I felt in my tracker (doing paper and etools this week!).  I actually think I felt bettter writing down how lousy I felt
> 
> Its not about being perfect, its about being persistent.
> 
> I love the blogs they are so helpful.
> 
> You are certainly not alone.  Have a great day!
> 
> BTW when your in the middle of it, it really does feel as if you lost your mind, doesnt it?



Yes, I do feel like I'm losing my mind sometimes!  I logically know what I need to do to lose weight but then something overrides my brain that wants FOOD and the cycle begins again.  

That being said, yesterday was much better!  I stayed within my points and got a great walk in last night.  I really like the idea that fruits and veggies are zero points.  I find that I'm making extra sides involving vegetables to help round out a meal.  I roasted some asparagus and cherry tomatoes last night that were quite yummy.  

Tomorrow is my first weigh-in and I'm trying to avoid any sodium-heavy foods.


----------



## robinb

Catching up on the thread ...



Daisybelle said:


> Do you use your Weekly Points at all?  Do you have any opinion on that?  I do use my activity points most days so far, partly because I'm still getting used to staying within my points each day.


I eat all of my weeklies and also most of my activity points.  I am at the minimum daily points which is really not enough food for me.  Maybe that means that I don't lose 2-3 lbs a week but I also don't feel that I am depriving myself.



bumbershoot said:


> We are at Disneyland now, and we went to a meeting at the center on Lincoln last Saturday.  The leader was SO fun!  I enjoyed her meeting so much I felt like I was cheating on my home leader, lol.  Helped that I lost another nice chunk, and it helped more that DH finally finished his plateau and is at a "this time through WW" low!  He is very close to the next "decade" as well as his long awaited, hard fought 20%.  Then again, we are odd and almost don't want to get those next milestones on this trip (we will still be in town for the next meeting as well) because our home leader gets so sad when we hit the milestones without her!


Congratulations to you and your DH!  It's great that you went to a meeting while on vacation.  I remember when a bunch of Good Sam ladies came to my meeting since they were in town for a "Samboree".



Jskbr said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Stephanie and Im just joining in on this thread! Its great to find a nice group of WW buddies! ;0) This is my 2nd go around on WW. Ive been on it 2 mnths now. I don't go to meetings, I just use the etools and the handy app on my phone. Im also doing Shakeology and the Turbo Fire program. I have lost 20lbs and 17.5" since Aug 3!
> 
> I LOVE WW because it really is a way of life. All of my heartburn is completely gone (i was living on antacids) , I no longer have cravings, I eat when Im hungry. Ive also found that if I cheat every couple of weeks, it jump starts my weight loss again!  Anyhow, just thought Id say hey! Good luck everyone! :0)


Welcome to the thread!  Great weight loss so far .  What are the Shakeology and the Turbo Fire programs?



pwdebbie said:


> Good WI last night.  Down 2.6 for a total loss of 56.4 in 30 weeks.  My newest self-imposed goal was to be 57 pounds off by 10/5 (my 57th birthday) which I don't think will happen simply because we are going to see my parents (who live near Ocean City, MD) for the next few days.  The last visit resulted in a gain, so I hope not to repeat that this time.  I'm still not officially in "onederland" even though my home scale has had me there for the last fourteen days.


Happy birthday!!! You know, I would say that you made your goal.  Can you go and weigh in a second time today?  .4 is really not a lot to lose in a couple days considering how well you're doing.



MellieluvsDisney said:


> The moment of truth this morning! After 2 weeks of being on vacation and then sick, it's time to weigh-in. I gained 3 pounds. Bringing me back to a 15 pounds weight loss.
> 
> I am still happy with that, I knew I would gain some back, but I am sure I will lose those extra pounds in the next few weeks. I am just happy to be back to tracking and exercising! And I did enjoy my vacation very much!!
> 
> Have a good week everyone!


3 lbs isn't really all that much for being on vacation and being sick.  You'll lose it in no time!



jessc79 said:


> Down a whopping 3.6 this week for a total of 37.4!!!  Woot!
> 
> This after 5+ weeks of less than one lb loss per week!  Just the motivation I needed.


Congratulations!  It sounds like you had a visit from the "woosh fairy".  Can you send her over to me? 



NC State said:


> I gained 1.2 lbs the week before Disney and while at Disney I gained 2 lbs.
> 
> This week I lost 1.8 lbs!
> 
> I only have 1.4 lbs to lose to get back to my 46 lbs mark. No problem, I enjoy the program and I know I can get back to were I need to be. I'm back into size 10 pants so that means a lot!
> 
> My next 5K is this Saturday.  I haven't been able to get to the gym because of injuries and sickness so I don't think my time will be any quicker than my time in April.  The important thing to remember is that I can finish it!
> 
> -Stephanie


Have a great race!  I keep on thinking about trying a 5K but my right knee is crap.  I think I might find a "race" that also has a walk and do that instead.



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was down 1.2 yesterday!  That's 2.9lbs of Disney weight off!    I have 3.6 more to go.  This week will be challenging, though.  DS turns 11 today -- I have to bake his birthday cake this afternoon.  Then this weekend is the Canadian Thanksgiving.  We'll be at my FIL's for 3 meals.  I'm going to eat maintenance points (35pts) on Sunday and try to have 15 WP's available so hopefully, I'll be fine.


Have a great Thanksgiving!  You can make it through the weekend.  Just made sure to make time for yourself .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> Have a great Thanksgiving!  You can make it through the weekend.  Just made sure to make time for yourself .


----------



## DopeysMom

I hade an awesome WI this week...down 2.6, total 39lbs. I've still got a way to go, but I'm thrilled with this weeks numbers!


----------



## Woth2982

robinb said:


> I lost another .8 this week and got my first re-booted 5-lb star .  My Thanksgiving goal is to get another one.  I came down with a cold two days ago, it's the first one in months and I feel like a big baby.  I am resisting the urge to eat comfort food .  The good news is that the weekend will not be as point heavy because I'm sick and we have a swim meet so I won't be tailgating as hard as I have the last couple weeks.  The bad news is that I really don't feel like working out.



So hard to workout when you don't feel well. Sometimes taking a long walk is just enough, not vigorous exercise, but still able to move a bit. Feel better and keep up the good work!


----------



## Woth2982

Anyone else using Active Link? I have been using it for a while and I love it. Well worth the extra $5 and I am tracking my activity points properly! I was way over stating my points before. I am losing weight so much more efficiently now!


----------



## DopeysMom

Woth2982 said:
			
		

> Anyone else using Active Link? I have been using it for a while and I love it. Well worth the extra $5 and I am tracking my activity points properly! I was way over stating my points before. I am losing weight so much more efficiently now!



I only just read about it today in the weekly, I don't think it's available at my meeting location, I'd like to know more about it...


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

DopeysMom said:


> I hade an awesome WI this week...down 2.6, total 39lbs. I've still got a way to go, but I'm thrilled with this weeks numbers!



that's great! Did you do anything differently this week?


----------



## DopeysMom

shinysparklybubbles said:
			
		

> that's great! Did you do anything differently this week?



The only thing I didn't do was exercise. Go figure! I had a crazy week and just didn't have time to do my usual morning walk.


----------



## StayCool

So the scale is moving downward again and that is with me eating some of my WP each day.  I think maybe I need to eat a little more than what I was so I'm going to stick with it. It looks like I will end up using at least half of them before I WI again. 

A NSV... Last night my wonderful husband came home from work (at midnight) with a pint of Ben & Jerry's for me.  He thought he was being a good guy because we normally eat ice cream every night before bed and he knew I hadn't bought any. I *used* to eat the whole thing in one sitting, especially when I was stressed. Last night I ate about 10 bites and put it back in the freezer. It was good but a LOT sweeter than what I've been eating lately.


----------



## lisajl

I just went to Kohls to find new jeans for our upcoming trip to Disney.

So excited!!! Got into and fits well....a size 8!!!
I am soooo happy!!!


----------



## bumbershoot

Wee, themepark bloat! Up 4.2 pounds.  The receptionist didn't even say a word to me, guess she was embarrassed for me? I sat down and looked and started laughing.  I knew my waistband was a bit tight the last couple of days!  

After the meeting (we are still down at Disneyland) we got to talk to a nice lady, maybe helped her and also reaffirmed what we are doing and how we are continuing on, etc etc.  don't know what I would do without the meetings!


----------



## lisajl

bumbershoot said:


> Wee, themepark bloat! Up 4.2 pounds.  The receptionist didn't even say a word to me, guess she was embarrassed for me? I sat down and looked and started laughing.  I knew my waistband was a bit tight the last couple of days!
> 
> After the meeting (we are still down at Disneyland) we got to talk to a nice lady, maybe helped her and also reaffirmed what we are doing and how we are continuing on, etc etc.  don't know what I would do without the meetings!



I don't know about your place of weigh in but our ladies are not allowed to say anything to us about our weight.  I guess someone complained and corporate office told our leader all they were to do is write down the weight.


----------



## lovesmurfs

lisajl said:


> I don't know about your place of weigh in but our ladies are not allowed to say anything to us about our weight.  I guess someone complained and corporate office told our leader all they were to do is write down the weight.



My WI place always says "great job" whenever there's a loss, nothing if there's a gain.  So I can understand why having them say nothing either way might be preferable -- you wouldn't be able to know if the person in front of you gained or lost.


----------



## Daisybelle

Good day!  Had my first weigh in today and I was down 2.6.  Happiness!  I had a couple of rough days toward the middle of the week so I was very content with my loss.


----------



## lovesmurfs

Daisybelle said:


> Good day!  Had my first weigh in today and I was down 2.6.  Happiness!  I had a couple of rough days toward the middle of the week so I was very content with my loss.



Way to go!!!  Those rough days will happen (or at least they do for me), and you just need to press on through them!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

lisajl said:


> I don't know about your place of weigh in but our ladies are not allowed to say anything to us about our weight.  I guess someone complained and corporate office told our leader all they were to do is write down the weight.



That surprises me.  We're supposed to mirror the response of the members.


----------



## lisajl

CdnBuzzFan said:


> That surprises me.  We're supposed to mirror the response of the members.



Our "leader" about two months ago had a discussion with us before she started the meeting.  Apparently there were members complaining that others could hear what the receptionist response was to their weight.


----------



## bumbershoot

lisajl said:


> I don't know about your place of weigh in but our ladies are not allowed to say anything to us about our weight.  I guess someone complained and corporate office told our leader all they were to do is write down the weight.



Last week she told me exactly what I had lost.  Today the other lady told DH that he had gained a little.  So I think she was just having a reaction to the amount.  I'm not a person who cares, so she would have been safe with me!  



lisajl said:


> Our "leader" about two months ago had a discussion with us before she started the meeting.  Apparently there were members complaining that others could hear what the receptionist response was to their weight.



Gosh I wish the leaders could simply tell the listeners to mind their own business!  When I'm in line I'm talking to others and not paying attention to the other people around me and their weighins, and if I do hear it, I feel that I did something wrong!



4.2 is just amusing...it's definitely not all a fat gain in one week, you know?


----------



## pwdebbie

Back from our little trip to see my parents (who live in Fenwick Island, DE -- so when I say a trip to see my parents, I might as well say "a trip to the beach").

Up 2 lbs on our home scale.  I tracked -- stayed right at my 26 on Thursday, 57 (you read that right) on Friday, and 30 on Saturday.  Thing is, the Friday eating was not outrageous!  But it was a "little bit" of this and that on the boardwalk and all those little bits do add up quickly.  I still ate less on Friday than my normal eating would have been pre-WW.  No wonder I got to the place I was with my weight.  This trip was enlightening.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

I need to step away from the scale. I weight myself every day and I should not do that! My normal WI is Tuesday and my scale has not moved at all this week. I have tracked, exercised, etc and nada. I will keep carrying on, maybe its saving up for a big loss next week! I'm .4 away from my 10 lb loss.


----------



## Julia M

I've been out of commission awhile......things have just been busy. I stayed within my points this week, but had a lot of carbs, which seems to play havoc with my weight loss.

I actually was expecting a again, and didn't weigh in on Friday-I just felt I couldn't deal with it, so waited until Saturday. Was happy with a .6 loss-and hoping for an even better number on the scale next Friday.

Discovered a salad I LOVE at Fresh and Easy- a spinach salad that has a total of 6 points for the entire bag. So a good side for dinner (4 of us) or I use it for dinner when dh is out of town, and add a little chicken.

Am driving for my son's family weekend at school next weekend. Will bring a little cooler so I can have fruits and veggies and other snacks on the way down, and plan to be very careful at the university meals.

Wishing everyone a good week!

Julia


----------



## keahgirl8

Hey everyone!  I went out to dinner with some friends the other night, and put together a few restaurant tips.  I thought you folks might enjoy them!


http://healthybeautifulblessed.com/tips-for-eating-in-a-restaurant/


----------



## Jskbr

robinb said:
			
		

> Catching up on the thread ...
> 
> Welcome to the thread!  Great weight loss so far .  What are the Shakeology and the Turbo Fire programs?



Thanks! Shakeology and Turbo Firw are both part of the Beachbody franchise. Shakeology is a meal replacement shake that is the healthiest meal of your day. You should check it out and see all of the great things it has in it. My shakes are only 5 pts, I drink it for brkfst, and it gives me my chocolate fix.

Turbo Fire is a 90 day workout program that focuses on the HIT method (high intensity training), where you work out as hard as you can in 1 minute increments in a 20-25 minute block of time, that alows your body to burn calories all day. (the after burn)


----------



## Jskbr

shinysparklybubbles said:
			
		

> I need to step away from the scale. I weight myself every day and I should not do that! My normal WI is Tuesday and my scale has not moved at all this week. I have tracked, exercised, etc and nada. I will keep carrying on, maybe its saving up for a big loss next week! I'm .4 away from my 10 lb loss.



Maybe you need a little cheat to get your metabolism going again?


----------



## keahgirl8

It's weigh-in day! I'm down 1.4 pounds, 78.8 overall!


----------



## averill94

shinysparklybubbles said:


> I need to step away from the scale. I weight myself every day and I should not do that! My normal WI is Tuesday and my scale has not moved at all this week. I have tracked, exercised, etc and nada. I will keep carrying on, maybe its saving up for a big loss next week! I'm .4 away from my 10 lb loss.



Just keep hanging in there!!!!!  Last week I stepped away from the scale - not very easy to do!  I tracked every bite (stayed on plan) and exercised and did not see the results I really wanted to.  I do think it was better that I didnt hop on the scale every morning.

On the other hand DH is just cruising along.  He joined in May and just blew by me on the scale.  What has taken me TWO YEARS has taken him months  (yes those are my Jekyll and Hyde feelings!) He says its just "effortless"........  I am so happy and proud of him!

Oh well here goes another week of fighting for every ounce.  I am happy to say I lost .4!!!!

Have a wonderful week everybody.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

I guess I'm still hung up on how easy it came off 7 years ago. The stress of planning a wedding helped so much lol! I think I need to ease up on the carbs, going to try mixing things up a but.


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day! I'm down 1.4 pounds, 78.8 overall!



Wonderful!  The big 8-0 is in sight!


----------



## lovesmurfs

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day! I'm down 1.4 pounds, 78.8 overall!



Congrats!!!


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Wonderful!  The big 8-0 is in sight!





			
				lovesmurfs said:
			
		

> Congrats!!!



Thanks!  I can't believe it!  I've never lost this much before!


----------



## robinb

Julia M said:


> I've been out of commission awhile......things have just been busy. I stayed within my points this week, but had a lot of carbs, which seems to play havoc with my weight loss.
> 
> I actually was expecting a again, and didn't weigh in on Friday-I just felt I couldn't deal with it, so waited until Saturday. Was happy with a .6 loss-and hoping for an even better number on the scale next Friday.
> 
> Discovered a salad I LOVE at Fresh and Easy- a spinach salad that has a total of 6 points for the entire bag. So a good side for dinner (4 of us) or I use it for dinner when dh is out of town, and add a little chicken.
> 
> Am driving for my son's family weekend at school next weekend. Will bring a little cooler so I can have fruits and veggies and other snacks on the way down, and plan to be very careful at the university meals.
> 
> Wishing everyone a good week!
> 
> Julia


Welcome back Juila!  I'm glad that you went to your WI anyway on Saturday and posted a loss .  The key to being in control at your son's college is to be prepared and it looks like you're doing a great job.  Maybe you can also save your weekly points for the weekend and then stick to your daily points the rest of the week.



Jskbr said:


> Thanks! Shakeology and Turbo Firw are both part of the Beachbody franchise. Shakeology is a meal replacement shake that is the healthiest meal of your day. You should check it out and see all of the great things it has in it. My shakes are only 5 pts, I drink it for brkfst, and it gives me my chocolate fix.
> 
> Turbo Fire is a 90 day workout program that focuses on the HIT method (high intensity training), where you work out as hard as you can in 1 minute increments in a 20-25 minute block of time, that alows your body to burn calories all day. (the after burn)


I'm glad it's working out for you! I'm not a big fan of meal replacement shakes (including the WW smoothies), but I do make my own breakfast smoothie every once in a while with unsweetened almond milk, banana, frozen berries, Greek yogurt and protein powder to keep me full.



keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day! I'm down 1.4 pounds, 78.8 overall!



Whoo hoo!!!  You are AMAZING!



averill94 said:


> Just keep hanging in there!!!!!  Last week I stepped away from the scale - not very easy to do!  I tracked every bite (stayed on plan) and exercised and did not see the results I really wanted to.  I do think it was better that I didnt hop on the scale every morning.
> 
> On the other hand DH is just cruising along.  He joined in May and just blew by me on the scale.  What has taken me TWO YEARS has taken him months  (yes those are my Jekyll and Hyde feelings!) He says its just "effortless"........  I am so happy and proud of him!
> 
> Oh well here goes another week of fighting for every ounce.  I am happy to say I lost .4!!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful week everybody.


It's a sad fact that men lose weight easier than women.  It's NOT fair .  One thing to consider, a man "gains" in a certain *ahem* area for every 30-50 pounds he loses so it's really a win-win situation for both of you .



shinysparklybubbles said:


> I guess I'm still hung up on how easy it came off 7 years ago. The stress of planning a wedding helped so much lol! I think I need to ease up on the carbs, going to try mixing things up a but.


I don't know how old you are, but I have read that it's easier to lose weight when you are younger.  Hang in there!  You'll do it again .


----------



## christinascreative

WI day on Sat-- I'm up .6. I was down 3.0 the week prior. Lately it's been either a bigger loss and I'm up a little the week after. I wish it was more consistent-- I would take a pound loss each week and no gains over the big loss, than up a little.  I guess it all evens out though. It's just weird: to lose the 3- I didn't work at it that hard either. I would say I did more activity the week I gained the .6!
I just keep swimming along. As long as it ultimately comes off, I'll be happy


----------



## alizesmom

Down 1.6 for a loss of 6.1 total. First time I broke 190 in a few years.


----------



## figment814

alizesmom said:


> Down 1.6 for a loss of 6.1 total. First time I broke 190 in a few years.



We are almost in the same boat, I just broke 190 this morning for the first time in awhile too!   Congrats!



christinascreative said:


> WI day on Sat-- I'm up .6. I was down 3.0 the week prior. Lately it's been either a bigger loss and I'm up a little the week after. I wish it was more consistent-- I would take a pound loss each week and no gains over the big loss, than up a little.  I guess it all evens out though. It's just weird: to lose the 3- I didn't work at it that hard either. I would say I did more activity the week I gained the .6!
> I just keep swimming along. As long as it ultimately comes off, I'll be happy



I wish it would work more consistently too!  It's such a mind game!  Hang in there!



shinysparklybubbles said:


> I guess I'm still hung up on how easy it came off 7 years ago. The stress of planning a wedding helped so much lol! I think I need to ease up on the carbs, going to try mixing things up a but.



Mine came off easy the first time too...I'm only two weeks in, so it's not slow yet, but it will be soon!



keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day! I'm down 1.4 pounds, 78.8 overall!



AMAZING!!!!


----------



## kathie859

-.4 for the week.  Not a huge loss--but the week before was a -4 pounder!!!
I guess every week can't be that great  I'll settle for any loss.

Considering I ate a bit over 2 days last week and was away with DH and friends for a long weekend trip, I'm happy.  While traveling, I ate well--but smartly--and even had a shared dessert on Saturday and Sunday evening with DH.  So it's not like I starved and showed such a small loss.  I was anticipating a gain, frankly.  Now I have to knuckle down and get serious for my WDW trip and cruise.  Two weeks of travel.....hopefully the extra exercise will help me with any extra eaten points.


----------



## Twingle

Hello everyone!  I don't post here often, but I read every day!  Wanted to share that I participated in my first 10k this past Saturday, and I finished in 1:07!  I was *THRILLED*!!!  

I'm now TWO POUNDS away from goal   It's been quite a journey!


----------



## Daisybelle

Twingle said:
			
		

> Hello everyone!  I don't post here often, but I read every day!  Wanted to share that I participated in my first 10k this past Saturday, and I finished in 1:07!  I was *THRILLED*!!!
> 
> I'm now TWO POUNDS away from goal   It's been quite a journey!



Congratulations! And what a great time!  I am working on my speed and distance so I can do some events next year.  Nice to read about others doing it!


----------



## pwdebbie

Twingle said:


> Hello everyone!  I don't post here often, but I read every day!  Wanted to share that I participated in my first 10k this past Saturday, and I finished in 1:07!  I was *THRILLED*!!!
> 
> I'm now TWO POUNDS away from goal   It's been quite a journey!



10k -- Amazing!  Would love to hear about the journey when you have a chance.

Congrats  on being only two pounds from goal.


----------



## averill94

Robinb-

It's a sad fact that men lose weight easier than women.  It's NOT fair .  One thing to consider, a man "gains" in a certain *ahem* area for every 30-50 pounds he loses so it's really a win-win situation for both of you .

*
HYSTERICAL*


----------



## averill94

alizesmom said:


> Down 1.6 for a loss of 6.1 total. First time I broke 190 in a few years.



Congratulations!!!!What a great feeling it is.  I just keep looking at the scale like "wow"  that is really the number!


----------



## Mermaid02

Having a hard time this week- making some very questionable choices. What is up with that??


----------



## sjms71

WOW, I can't seem to keep up with this thread lately.   I think I read 10 pages.  

Welcome to those that are new to our thread. 

CONGRATS, to everyone, you are just kicking butt with weight loss .

twingle:  2lbs, I bet you are so excited .

Jessie: hope you had a great thanksgiving and hope Sam had a happy 11th birthday.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## averill94

Mermaid02 said:


> Having a hard time this week- making some very questionable choices. What is up with that??



I am with you Mermaid 02!!!THe last two days were really questionable.  It is a NEW day lets turn it around and get back on plan.

The weather is changing here and I think that might have had something to do with it......Did I just hear someboday out there say "Nice try!" ?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Jessie: hope you had a great thanksgiving and hope Sam had a happy 11th birthday.
> 
> Have a great week everyone!



Sam did have a happy 11th birthday on Thursday.  Thanks for remembering, Stephanie!  We took him to a fall fair in Saturday.  It was lots of fun but it was freezing!  As for Thanksgiving...well, I'm going to be up this week.  

Have a good one!


----------



## sjms71

averill94 said:
			
		

> I am with you Mermaid 02!!!THe last two days were really questionable.  It is a NEW day lets turn it around and get back on plan.
> 
> The weather is changing here and I think that might have had something to do with it......Did I just hear someboday out there say "Nice try!" ?



I'll go with the weather is changing .  I did good all day yesterday. It was raining an the high was 48 degrees.   Had a great in points chicken dinner planned.  With the weather being so yucky in the middle if the afternoon I scratched the chicken dinner and made a pot of chili and biscuits........ Non-WW friendly .  It did it the spot though.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I wanted to do a trip report for our trip to Disney World last month.  I took lots of notes while I was there and now I have a 30+ page Word document.   I know some of you on this thread have done TR's before and I'm wondering if you would mind sharing how you decided what information to put in your report.  I want to add pictures as well and my TR will be just way too long by the time it's finished if I leave it the way it is.  I'd appreciate hearing any tips you've got.  

One thing I was thinking that I could do is write a Trip Report and a Dining Report but I'm thinking that I'm not as good at describing food and how it tasted and what everyone's reaction was like some of the writers are.


----------



## sjms71

CdnBuzzFan said:
			
		

> Sam did have a happy 11th birthday on Thursday.  Thanks for remembering, Stephanie!  We took him to a fall fair in Saturday.  It was lots of fun but it was freezing!  As for Thanksgiving...well, I'm going to be up this week.
> 
> Have a good one!



Maybe like Disney it won't be as bad as you think.   I usually cook for thanksgiving but it's just the four of us.   We were going to go to Washington DC for thanksgiving but DD wants to stay home so I can cook and do all our thanksgiving traditions.  Then since my dad is doing better I asked if my parents would like to come down from NJ.  Since my dad can no longer drive we will fly them here.  So, I will have a house full this year which probably means more food than normal.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

sjms71 said:


> Maybe like Disney it won't be as bad as you think.   I usually cook for thanksgiving but it's just the four of us.   We were going to go to Washington DC for thanksgiving but DD wants to stay home so I can cook and do all our thanksgiving traditions.  Then since my dad is doing better I asked if my parents would like to come down from NJ.  Since my dad can no longer drive we will fly them here.  So, I will have a house full this year which probably means more food than normal.



Thanksgiving wasn't the problem for me it was all the chocolate cake that I had in the house!

I'm happy your dad is doing better.  I agree with your daughter.  I'd rather have Thanksgiving at home too.    Since your guests will be from out of town, you'll likely be doing all the preparation and cooking right?  So...you can decide how many points things will be.  You should get through it without any problem!


----------



## pwdebbie

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I wanted to do a trip report for our trip to Disney World last month.  I took lots of notes while I was there and now I have a 30+ page Word document.   I know some of you on this thread have done TR's before and I'm wondering if you would mind sharing how you decided what information to put in your report.  I want to add pictures as well and my TR will be just way too long by the time it's finished if I leave it the way it is.  I'd appreciate hearing any tips you've got.
> 
> One thing I was thinking that I could do is write a Trip Report and a Dining Report but I'm thinking that I'm not as good at describing food and how it tasted and what everyone's reaction was like some of the writers are.



I don't do trip reports but I do read some, so I'll give you my opinions, if you don't mind.  

I like trip reports that give just a day or half day at a time posted every few days.  That gives us followers a chance to comment and for the OP to respond.  There are some trip reports I have been following for months.  

Some people like to change the names of the family members, others don't.  That doesn't really matter to me.  But I do like a brief intro to the people who are on the trip so I feel like I "know" them.  

Since you would be writing from a WW perspective, I think your daily food pics would fit right in with the flow of your TR (instead of doing a separate report).  

There's my thoughts, for what they are worth.


----------



## robinb

Mermaid02 said:


> Having a hard time this week- making some very questionable choices. What is up with that??





averill94 said:


> I am with you Mermaid 02!!!THe last two days were really questionable. * It is a NEW day lets turn it around and get back on plan.*




I have not been struggling with food (in fact my weekend was better than it usually is), but I have been struggling with exercise because I have been sick and got out of the habit.  BUT ... I walked 45 minutes today.  I think I need to come up with another option once it gets really cold.  I may just drive right to the YMCA after dropping my DD off at school.


----------



## figment814

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I wanted to do a trip report for our trip to Disney World last month.  I took lots of notes while I was there and now I have a 30+ page Word document.   I know some of you on this thread have done TR's before and I'm wondering if you would mind sharing how you decided what information to put in your report.  I want to add pictures as well and my TR will be just way too long by the time it's finished if I leave it the way it is.  I'd appreciate hearing any tips you've got.
> 
> One thing I was thinking that I could do is write a Trip Report and a Dining Report but I'm thinking that I'm not as good at describing food and how it tasted and what everyone's reaction was like some of the writers are.




I don't spend a lot of time on the trip report boards, so I usually prefer the ones that are indexed at the beginning so I can just see some of the highlights if that's all I have time for.

For the dining report, don't worry too much about the words, pictures speak volumes!  Rating systems are also good when it comes to food.



sjms71 said:


> Welcome to those that are new to our thread.
> !



Thanks!


----------



## robinb

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I wanted to do a trip report for our trip to Disney World last month.  I took lots of notes while I was there and now I have a 30+ page Word document.   I know some of you on this thread have done TR's before and I'm wondering if you would mind sharing how you decided what information to put in your report.  I want to add pictures as well and my TR will be just way too long by the time it's finished if I leave it the way it is.  I'd appreciate hearing any tips you've got.
> 
> One thing I was thinking that I could do is write a Trip Report and a Dining Report but I'm thinking that I'm not as good at describing food and how it tasted and what everyone's reaction was like some of the writers are.


If you end up doing a trip report, please make sure you give us the link!  We all love to live vicariously though others .


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

pwdebbie said:


> I don't do trip reports but I do read some, so I'll give you my opinions, if you don't mind.
> 
> I like trip reports that give just a day or half day at a time posted every few days.  That gives us followers a chance to comment and for the OP to respond.  There are some trip reports I have been following for months.
> 
> Some people like to change the names of the family members, others don't.  That doesn't really matter to me.  But I do like a brief intro to the people who are on the trip so I feel like I "know" them.
> 
> Since you would be writing from a WW perspective, I think your daily food pics would fit right in with the flow of your TR (instead of doing a separate report).
> 
> There's my thoughts, for what they are worth.



I appreciate you're opinion, pwdebbie.  I also like the ones that post a little bit at a time, too.  I was thinking mine would be really long but if you've been following some for months, then perhaps not.  I plan on doing an intro of us as well, but your comment about doing it from a weight watchers perspective made me smile.  I gained 6.5 pounds remember?? 




figment814 said:


> I don't spend a lot of time on the trip report boards, so I usually prefer the ones that are indexed at the beginning so I can just see some of the highlights if that's all I have time for.
> 
> For the dining report, don't worry too much about the words, pictures speak volumes!  Rating systems are also good when it comes to food.
> 
> Thanks!



Thank you!  I would love to do one that's indexed but I don't know how.  Those also happen to be my favourite TR's to read since I dont post on them normally.  I do have lots of food pictures to include.  I think I may have taken more pictures of our food than anything else!




robinb said:


> If you end up doing a trip report, please make sure you give us the link!  We all love to live vicariously though others .



I'll definitely post a link to my report.  And I know what you mean, Robin.  Sometimes I almost drool all over the keyboard.

I was thinking of you while we were at the fall fair on Saturday.  There was a poutine vendor there and I know you like that.  I've never tried it.


----------



## Sandi

I have been having such trouble lately that I wanted a fresh start TODAY.  So, I went to WW to do my WI and face the ugly music.  I was telling one of my favorite receptionists how I was frustrated and needed a new beginning.  She explained that they could "re-set" me so that today's weight would be my starting weight, that I would get a new book starting with today, and that I wouldn't see, on paper or e-tools, the gain I've had over the last few weeks.  I said "sign me up!"  I've been doing this round of WW for a few years and never thought to really start over.  

I am now 11 pounds from goal.  I think this fresh start is just what I need to move in the right direction again.  I'm crossing my fingers anyway!

Congrats to all the losers and to the maintainers -- and everyone else who is trying!!!  Let's do this thing.


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

Mermaid02 said:


> Having a hard time this week- making some very questionable choices. What is up with that??



I'm with you! I am also having the hardest time since coming back from our cruise 2 weeks ago. I just can't seem to stop overeating. The day will start great, I will follow the plan and then it all goes downhill in the afternoon. 

I had a talk with myself yesterday, and now I need to focus and get back on track!

Just know you are not alone!


----------



## keahgirl8

Man, I wish I had known you could do that Sandi!  I took....an intermission?  Hiatus?  I quit.  We'll just call a spade a spade.  I quit last year, so when I re-started this time, my old info was still there.  It wasn't pretty.  Ah well!  Onward and upward!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> I have been having such trouble lately that I wanted a fresh start TODAY.  So, I went to WW to do my WI and face the ugly music.  I was telling one of my favorite receptionists how I was frustrated and needed a new beginning.  She explained that they could "re-set" me so that today's weight would be my starting weight, that I would get a new book starting with today, and that I wouldn't see, on paper or e-tools, the gain I've had over the last few weeks.  I said "sign me up!"  I've been doing this round of WW for a few years and never thought to really start over.
> 
> I am now 11 pounds from goal.  I think this fresh start is just what I need to move in the right direction again.  I'm crossing my fingers anyway!
> 
> Congrats to all the losers and to the maintainers -- and everyone else who is trying!!!  Let's do this thing.



I'm glad they let you do that, Sandi!  We could all use a 'do over' from time to time.  Hopefully, this will turn out to be just what you need!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Okay, I just started my Trip Report.  Here's the link:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3005107

So far, it's just the introductions but I'll add more later.  I hope some of you follow along.


----------



## robinb

Sandi said:


> I have been having such trouble lately that I wanted a fresh start TODAY.  So, I went to WW to do my WI and face the ugly music.  I was telling one of my favorite receptionists how I was frustrated and needed a new beginning.  She explained that they could "re-set" me so that today's weight would be my starting weight, that I would get a new book starting with today, and that I wouldn't see, on paper or e-tools, the gain I've had over the last few weeks.  I said "sign me up!"  I've been doing this round of WW for a few years and never thought to really start over.
> 
> I am now 11 pounds from goal.  I think this fresh start is just what I need to move in the right direction again.  I'm crossing my fingers anyway!
> 
> Congrats to all the losers and to the maintainers -- and everyone else who is trying!!!  Let's do this thing.


I did the exact same thing 5 weeks ago!  Instead of trying to claw back to where I was and getting depressed by seeing a positive number in the Total field, I get to see a negative number which makes me feel good about myself.  It was so nice to receive a 5-lb star at my last meeting.  It's funny how motivated we are by stickers, LOL.


----------



## Sandi

keahgirl8 said:


> Man, I wish I had known you could do that Sandi!  I took....an intermission?  Hiatus?  I quit.  We'll just call a spade a spade.  I quit last year, so when I re-started this time, my old info was still there.  It wasn't pretty.  Ah well!  Onward and upward!



I was glad I opened up to this receptionist.  I'm not sure I would have done that with another person and they wouldn't have known to let me know about it.  



CdnBuzzFan said:


> I'm glad they let you do that, Sandi!  We could all use a 'do over' from time to time.  Hopefully, this will turn out to be just what you need!



I'm hoping so, too.  It's my Mulligan -- only taken once!  

Hey, I'm looking forward to reading your TR!



robinb said:


> I did the exact same thing 5 weeks ago!  Instead of trying to claw back to where I was and getting depressed by seeing a positive number in the Total field, I get to see a negative number which makes me feel good about myself.  It was so nice to receive a 5-lb star at my last meeting.  It's funny how motivated we are by stickers, LOL.



So much of this is mental!  I haven't gotten a 5-lb star in a LONG time.  Maybe I'll see one in a few weeks!  Yup, I'm motivated by stickers and I'm 50!


----------



## pwdebbie

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Thank you!  I would love to do one that's indexed but I don't know how.  Those also happen to be my favourite TR's to read since I dont post on them normally.



Just go back to your first post of the trip report and edit it to add a link to each of your new posts. You can either show the link itself or you can give a title to your newest entry, then highlight that, click on the globe-like thingy in the tools, and put your link in that way.  Also, if you do all your posts in a particular color and font, it makes it easier for readers to always find your posts amidst the replies.

I'm learning this stuff myself.  I got tired of waiting for someone else to start an "Official April 2013" thread so I started one myself.  The one thing I wish I had done was to reserve several more posts below my first one so that I could add more information there instead of trying to put everything in the first post.  No one has replied to you yet, so you could go ahead and do that if you wanted.  I am subscribed and look forward to following you on your trip report.


----------



## StayCool

WI today. I am up 1.4 pounds. I expected it but it makes me sad. I'm so overwhelmed with life in general that I'm struggling to stay focused. I'm so tired all the time which drives me to eat more because it helps keep me awake doing the million things that I have to get done. Blah. I don't want to backslide anymore, but I am having a hard time pushing through this.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

pwdebbie said:


> Just go back to your first post of the trip report and edit it to add a link to each of your new posts. You can either show the link itself or you can give a title to your newest entry, then highlight that, click on the globe-like thingy in the tools, and put your link in that way.  Also, if you do all your posts in a particular color and font, it makes it easier for readers to always find your posts amidst the replies.
> 
> I'm learning this stuff myself.  I got tired of waiting for someone else to start an "Official April 2013" thread so I started one myself.  *The one thing I wish I had done was to reserve several more posts below my first one so that I could add more information there instead of trying to put everything in the first post.*  No one has replied to you yet, so you could go ahead and do that if you wanted.  I am subscribed and look forward to following you on your trip report.



I don't know what you mean by this.

Also, I actually did mean to change the font colour but I forgot.  Hopefully, I'll remember for the rest of the posts.  Thanks for subscribing and for the other info above.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

CdnBuzzFan said:
			
		

> I don't know what you mean by this.
> 
> Also, I actually did mean to change the font colour but I forgot.  Hopefully, I'll remember for the rest of the posts.  Thanks for subscribing and for the other info above.



Make a bunch of post in the thread (ideally #2,3,4,5, 6) and just put like save for later, or something like that in it. That way you have reserved spots if you want to make like post #2 pre trip stuff, #3 all the links for each day, #3 etc.


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:
			
		

> I have been having such trouble lately that I wanted a fresh start TODAY.  So, I went to WW to do my WI and face the ugly music.  I was telling one of my favorite receptionists how I was frustrated and needed a new beginning.  She explained that they could "re-set" me so that today's weight would be my starting weight, that I would get a new book starting with today, and that I wouldn't see, on paper or e-tools, the gain I've had over the last few weeks.  I said "sign me up!"  I've been doing this round of WW for a few years and never thought to really start over.
> 
> I am now 11 pounds from goal.  I think this fresh start is just what I need to move in the right direction again.  I'm crossing my fingers anyway!
> 
> Congrats to all the losers and to the maintainers -- and everyone else who is trying!!!  Let's do this thing.



Sandi, you are amazing honestly I think most people would have given up and your determination just shines!   You have been at goal you will do it again.   I get it though too, I think my weight has been a roller coaster the last year of lifetime.  I don't think I ever have really maintained I'm up I'm down up, down.   I hope this fresh start will get you there!


----------



## figment814

I am only about two weeks in on my umpteenth go around on weight watchers and I am struggling a bit with protein and keeping myself full throughout the day.  I know I am probably reserving too many points for the evening, so I could probably take a few from there to have a higher protein snack.  Any suggestions for middle of the day snacks with protein?  

(I do have access to a fridge at work.)

Right now, I'm thinking I could hard boil some eggs and eat those, or get some of the mini packs of almonds. (I think Greek Yogurt is high in protein, but I just don't like it.)  Any other thoughts?


----------



## robinb

StayCool said:


> WI today. I am up 1.4 pounds. I expected it but it makes me sad. I'm so overwhelmed with life in general that I'm struggling to stay focused. I'm so tired all the time which drives me to eat more because it helps keep me awake doing the million things that I have to get done. Blah. I don't want to backslide anymore, but I am having a hard time pushing through this.


That's a bummer {{hugs}}.  Can you start to make a list of what you need to do?  I will do that when I start to get overwhelmed and it gives me something to focus on and to check off so I can see progress.  Don't forget to put yourself on the list too!  Pencil in a 20-minute walk and grab your ipod and crank up the music.


----------



## robinb

figment814 said:


> I am only about two weeks in on my umpteenth go around on weight watchers and I am struggling a bit with protein and keeping myself full throughout the day.  I know I am probably reserving too many points for the evening, so I could probably take a few from there to have a higher protein snack.  Any suggestions for middle of the day snacks with protein?
> 
> (I do have access to a fridge at work.)
> 
> Right now, I'm thinking I could hard boil some eggs and eat those, or get some of the mini packs of almonds. (I think Greek Yogurt is high in protein, but I just don't like it.)  Any other thoughts?


A combination of foods works better than the individual foods ... like a sting cheese along with an apple.


----------



## sjms71

figment814 said:


> I am only about two weeks in on my umpteenth go around on weight watchers and I am struggling a bit with protein and keeping myself full throughout the day.  I know I am probably reserving too many points for the evening, so I could probably take a few from there to have a higher protein snack.  Any suggestions for middle of the day snacks with protein?
> 
> (I do have access to a fridge at work.)
> 
> Right now, I'm thinking I could hard boil some eggs and eat those, or get some of the mini packs of almonds. (I think Greek Yogurt is high in protein, but I just don't like it.)  Any other thoughts?



Hang in there.  Those are my go to snacks, almonds, eggs and Greek yogurt.   I am not a huge fan of Greek yogurt by itself.   I will add fruit to it or even pumpkin pie spice.  I also make deviled eggs using Greek yogurt instead of mayo.


----------



## keahgirl8

sjms71 said:
			
		

> Hang in there.  Those are my go to snacks, almonds, eggs and Greek yogurt.   I am not a huge fan of Greek yogurt by itself.   I will add fruit to it or even pumpkin pie spice.  I also make deviled eggs using Greek yogurt instead of mayo.



Speaking of Greek yogurt, I use it as sour cream.  I put it on a taco (or taco salad) or mix it with salsa or pico de gallo and use it as dip.  Apples are also very filling and have zero points!


----------



## StayCool

robinb said:


> That's a bummer {{hugs}}.  Can you start to make a list of what you need to do?  I will do that when I start to get overwhelmed and it gives me something to focus on and to check off so I can see progress.  Don't forget to put yourself on the list too!  Pencil in a 20-minute walk and grab your ipod and crank up the music.



I have lists of my lists! LOL My husband thinks I'm crazy. It is just a really busy time and I used to grab whatever was around to eat. Now it takes more time to plan, so it is easier to make poor choices. I will just have to push through I guess.


----------



## pwdebbie

Down .8 tonight!  That was a surprise.  So I sort of made it to 57 pounds off for my 57th birthday.  (The total off is 57.2 and my birthday was last Friday, the day I tracked 57 points, must be something about that number!)

I was going to be happy to break even this week after my birthday food choices (two crepes in one day is probably not a good idea).  So I was real surprised when I was told I was down .8.  Then I hear my daughter at the scale next to me told, "Good job, Joanna, down 4 lbs this week."  She is down a total of 62 pounds now and she is looking good.

My other daughter quit WW online this week and is doing something called Live Strong (I'm not familiar with it, but she says she'd rather count calories than points).


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

figment814 said:


> I am only about two weeks in on my umpteenth go around on weight watchers and I am struggling a bit with protein and keeping myself full throughout the day.  I know I am probably reserving too many points for the evening, so I could probably take a few from there to have a higher protein snack.  Any suggestions for middle of the day snacks with protein?
> 
> (I do have access to a fridge at work.)
> 
> Right now, I'm thinking I could hard boil some eggs and eat those, or get some of the mini packs of almonds. (I think Greek Yogurt is high in protein, but I just don't like it.)  Any other thoughts?



Can you get flavoured Greek Yogurt?  They're usually much better then the plain stuff.  I was also thinking of apples and peanut butter.  Weight Watchers sells 3-point oatmeal.  You could give that a try.  It has 5 grams of protein in the container.  Cottage cheese is also a good source of protein.

If you're not eating many points at breakfast, what about adding some protein then?


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

pwdebbie said:


> Down .8 tonight!  That was a surprise.  So I sort of made it to 57 pounds off for my 57th birthday.  (The total off is 57.2 and my birthday was last Friday, the day I tracked 57 points, must be something about that number!)
> 
> I was going to be happy to break even this week after my birthday food choices (two crepes in one day is probably not a good idea).  So I was real surprised when I was told I was down .8.  Then I hear my daughter at the scale next to me told, "Good job, Joanna, down 4 lbs this week."  She is down a total of 62 pounds now and she is looking good.
> 
> My other daughter quit WW online this week and is doing something called Live Strong (I'm not familiar with it, but she says she'd rather count calories than points).



Way to go, pwdebbie!    57.2 pounds is awesome!  Congratulations to your daughter as well.  I think it nice that the two of you can attend together.


----------



## Julia M

Its so inspiring to read about all of the losses here. Even though I don't post as much as some of you, I do like to read all of them!

Can't believe that I have had 4 straight days of eating a meal out! Even happier that I made excellent choices and that don't feel like my weight loss efforts have been derailed.

I pulled a couple more clothing items out of my closet. Its nice to have less clothes in there and also to have the clothes all fit, instead of having multiple sizes! I haven't lost a lot of weight, but I'm amazed at the difference between a 24 and a 20-it will make packing for my weekend trip in 2 weeks a lot easier, since I am bringing a carry on. The pants are so much smaller!

Roasted some veggies tonight for lunch tomorrow. Bringing breakfast and lunch to work has been great for my food choices but also my pocketbook-the savings have almost paid for our gym membership!

Julia


----------



## figment814

sjms71 said:


> Hang in there.  Those are my go to snacks, almonds, eggs and Greek yogurt.   I am not a huge fan of Greek yogurt by itself.   I will add fruit to it or even pumpkin pie spice.  I also make deviled eggs using Greek yogurt instead of mayo.



I bought another Greek yogurt, the kind with the fruit cup and will give that a try.  Maybe it will eventually grow on me.  And it's good to know I'm on the right track with my ideas.



robinb said:


> A combination of foods works better than the individual foods ... like a sting cheese along with an apple.



When I read your response yesterday I was in the middle of eating a cheese stick and blueberries, so definitely heading in the right direction.



keahgirl8 said:


> Speaking of Greek yogurt, I use it as sour cream.  I put it on a taco (or taco salad) or mix it with salsa or pico de gallo and use it as dip.  Apples are also very filling and have zero points!



I find that after eating an apple I actually get hungrier...I wonder if this is because of what Robin said about mixing foods..



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Can you get flavoured Greek Yogurt?  They're usually much better then the plain stuff.  I was also thinking of apples and peanut butter.  Weight Watchers sells 3-point oatmeal.  You could give that a try.  It has 5 grams of protein in the container.  Cottage cheese is also a good source of protein.
> 
> If you're not eating many points at breakfast, what about adding some protein then?



Oh, I do love oatmeal, especially in the fall and winter.  Is it in individual packs or one big carton?  Also, I'm an online member, so I'm wondering if I can get it at the store, or if I have to go to a center?



Julia M said:


> Its so inspiring to read about all of the losses here. Even though I don't post as much as some of you, I do like to read all of them!
> 
> Can't believe that I have had 4 straight days of eating a meal out! Even happier that I made excellent choices and that don't feel like my weight loss efforts have been derailed.
> 
> I pulled a couple more clothing items out of my closet. Its nice to have less clothes in there and also to have the clothes all fit, instead of having multiple sizes! I haven't lost a lot of weight, but I'm amazed at the difference between a 24 and a 20-it will make packing for my weekend trip in 2 weeks a lot easier, since I am bringing a carry on. The pants are so much smaller!
> 
> Roasted some veggies tonight for lunch tomorrow. Bringing breakfast and lunch to work has been great for my food choices but also my pocketbook-the savings have almost paid for our gym membership!
> 
> Julia



You have inspired my confidence ...eating out can be a struggle for me, and four straight days of good choices you should be proud.  I know what you mean about sizes and carry ons....my BF's daughter is a size 4 and can pack like 8-10 outfits for a Florida trip in one tiny suitcase.  Me, not so much!



pwdebbie said:


> Down .8 tonight!  That was a surprise.  So I sort of made it to 57 pounds off for my 57th birthday.  (The total off is 57.2 and my birthday was last Friday, the day I tracked 57 points, must be something about that number!)
> 
> I was going to be happy to break even this week after my birthday food choices (two crepes in one day is probably not a good idea).  So I was real surprised when I was told I was down .8.  Then I hear my daughter at the scale next to me told, "Good job, Joanna, down 4 lbs this week."  She is down a total of 62 pounds now and she is looking good.
> 
> My other daughter quit WW online this week and is doing something called Live Strong (I'm not familiar with it, but she says she'd rather count calories than points).



Glad you mostly made your 57 goal!  Maybe it's a sign that this will be an amazing year for you!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

figment814 said:


> Oh, I do love oatmeal, especially in the fall and winter.  Is it in individual packs or one big carton?  Also, I'm an online member, so I'm wondering if I can get it at the store, or if I have to go to a center?



The oatmeal comes in individual containers.  They are sold 4 to a pkg.  I think they are 3 points each.  Just add boiling water to the container.  Here, we get plain and maple & brown sugar.  You may have more flavour choices in the States.  There isn't a store in my area so I can't comment on that but we can get them at our centers and at traveler locations.  Someone else maybe be able to tell you what sorts of things the WW stores have.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

shinysparklybubbles said:


> Make a bunch of post in the thread (ideally #2,3,4,5, 6) and just put like save for later, or something like that in it. That way you have reserved spots if you want to make like post #2 pre trip stuff, #3 all the links for each day, #3 etc.




Gotcha!  There were actually a couple of posts already by the time I got back to it so I guess I missed that.  I had hoped to be able to do set it up that way but maybe I still can edit the first post to do that.  However, I did remember to change the font for my update.


----------



## Sandi

sjms71 said:


> Sandi, you are amazing honestly I think most people would have given up and your determination just shines!   You have been at goal you will do it again.   I get it though too, I think my weight has been a roller coaster the last year of lifetime.  I don't think I ever have really maintained I'm up I'm down up, down.   I hope this fresh start will get you there!



Thanks Stephanie.  You always know just what to say.  You are an inspiration!  I know you've had a rough time of it, too, but it's so good to see someone with lifetime at goal still working it.  Every once in awhile I have a realization that this will never be "over," but that's okay.  Look who I've met along the way.

So, yesterday I didn't eat all of my points.  I had too many left over and that is just stupid.  It was a messed up day though -- too focused on being perfect.  Didn't have much of a breakfast, did okay at lunch, and then didn't eat dinner until 8:00.  In the meantime, went to DD's senior recognition at her Cross Country invitational (both the boys and the girls from my DD's school won!).  When we got home, I was inspired to go do a 4 mile run with a 1/2 mile walk added on.  I am a much slower runner than my DD, but she always gives me support.  Today I am doing better eating wise.  Can I keep this up until the next WI?  I'll sure try.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Thanks Stephanie.  You always know just what to say.  You are an inspiration!  I know you've had a rough time of it, too, but it's so good to see someone with lifetime at goal still working it.  Every once in awhile I have a realization that this will never be "over," but that's okay.  Look who I've met along the way.
> 
> So, yesterday I didn't eat all of my points.  I had too many left over and that is just stupid.  It was a messed up day though -- too focused on being perfect.  Didn't have much of a breakfast, did okay at lunch, and then didn't eat dinner until 8:00.  In the meantime, went to DD's senior recognition at her Cross Country invitational (both the boys and the girls from my DD's school won!).  When we got home, I was inspired to go do a 4 mile run with a 1/2 mile walk added on.  I am a much slower runner than my DD, but she always gives me support.  Today I am doing better eating wise.  Can I keep this up until the next WI?  I'll sure try.



Go Sandi!


----------



## christinascreative

Hey everyone.. 
I've been trying to get better at cooking at home, freezing meals ahead of time, etc rather than eating on the go / out of a package or eating out so much. This was my first week of really sticking to it.  I made a couple of recipes on Sunday from a blog I found and pre portioned them so we could just grab and reheat. I have to say- Not bad  
Now I'm trying to bookmark LOTS of WW friendly recipes that I want to try so it keeps me moving forward in that direction.
I've pinned some on Pinterest here  but are there any WW friendly blogs that you get recipes from other than WW itself? I'd love links so I can keep bookmarking /pinning.


----------



## sjms71

christinascreative said:
			
		

> Hey everyone..
> I've been trying to get better at cooking at home, freezing meals ahead of time, etc rather than eating on the go / out of a package or eating out so much. This was my first week of really sticking to it.  I made a couple of recipes on Sunday from a blog I found and pre portioned them so we could just grab and reheat. I have to say- Not bad
> Now I'm trying to bookmark LOTS of WW friendly recipes that I want to try so it keeps me moving forward in that direction.
> I've pinned some on Pinterest here  but are there any WW friendly blogs that you get recipes from other than WW itself? I'd love links so I can keep bookmarking /pinning.



My #1 is skinnytaste.com I have a few more but don't know the websites off the top of my head I'll post them later 

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## bumbershoot

It was so amusing to me last Sat with my 4.2lb gain, but now that we're home and I'm trying to get back in the swing of things, it's not so funny!  Thankfully the scale is going down and I can see that the "bloat" from Disneyland is working itself out, but I really need to stick with the Daily points (not what I normally do) b/c I had Sat, Sun, and Mon with themepark/airport food!  

Side note: anyone know the nutrition info for an "iced chocolate chip scone" from Starbucks?  I cannot find it on their website at all (or on the tracker) and would love to know the damage I did during our layover, LOL.  I wonder if it's on the paper pamphlet they have in their stores...

It'll all work out over the next 2 or so weeks, I'm sure of that, but wowza, it's harder than I expected!  (on the other hand, I'm doing so much better than in my sordid WW-quitting past, where I would let this throw me so much I'd quit and decide to gain it all back out of hatred of self...so there's that! )


----------



## Krissalee

christinascreative said:
			
		

> Hey everyone..
> I've been trying to get better at cooking at home, freezing meals ahead of time, etc rather than eating on the go / out of a package or eating out so much. This was my first week of really sticking to it.  I made a couple of recipes on Sunday from a blog I found and pre portioned them so we could just grab and reheat. I have to say- Not bad
> Now I'm trying to bookmark LOTS of WW friendly recipes that I want to try so it keeps me moving forward in that direction.
> I've pinned some on Pinterest here  but are there any WW friendly blogs that you get recipes from other than WW itself? I'd love links so I can keep bookmarking /pinning.



I love to cook and have been scouring the web for some great WW friendly recipes over the past few months.  Some of my favorite WW recipe websites, or recipes with nutritional content included where you can use your WW calculator to figure out the points are:

Skinnytaste.com 
Greenlitebites.com
Slenderkitchen.com
Laloosh.com
Snack-girl.com
Eat-yourself-skinny.com
Nutmegnotebook.com
Simple-nourished-living.com


----------



## Sandi

Okay. I could really use the "how to beat the night time munchies" lesson right now!  I know it's the theme for next week, but . . .

I've brushed my teeth and crawled into bed, but the refrigerator is calling me. Must go to sleep. Good night all.


----------



## StayCool

Well I tracked every single thing today even though I really really didn't want to. Getting a new hair style tomorrow will hopefully perk me up!


----------



## Jskbr

figment814 said:
			
		

> I am only about two weeks in on my umpteenth go around on weight watchers and I am struggling a bit with protein and keeping myself full throughout the day.  I know I am probably reserving too many points for the evening, so I could probably take a few from there to have a higher protein snack.  Any suggestions for middle of the day snacks with protein?
> 
> (I do have access to a fridge at work.)
> 
> Right now, I'm thinking I could hard boil some eggs and eat those, or get some of the mini packs of almonds. (I think Greek Yogurt is high in protein, but I just don't like it.)  Any other thoughts?



Check into shakeology. It works for me in the same way your asking for help. Keep some fresh fruit on hand, a pickle maybe. Or even some tuna packets...


----------



## NC State

I had my second 5K this past Saturday and I ran it in record time for me (34.04 mins).  It felt so good so I was feeling really good at weigh in last night.....but I gained .8!!! I think I celebrated too much Saturday night, it was the only time I used my bonus points. Oh well, it's a new week starting today.


----------



## figment814

Thanks for all replies about protein, I did try Greek yogurt again yesterday, and I still don't like it at all.  But, it did keep me full longer.  I won't eat it much, but on days where I may have to go a longer period time without eating, I'll keep it in mind.  

So now for good news, the good news and the bad news.  First, today was my weigh in day and I stared in disbelief at the scale, I am down 5.2 this week!  I am a daily weighed so I knew the numbers were going down, but there was a nice jump from yesterday so I was truly shocked.  This is only my second full week, and last week was a .6, so I figured I'd see more pronounced progress this week but wowza!

The other good news is I head to Disney World today!!!!!  The bad(ish) news is that I am still so close to the beginning of my journey, that I want to curb any gains as much as possible while still enjoying myself, and i'm apprehensive.  I have a plan (breakfast in the room, fruit ad veggies or snacks) but I still want to eat and make good choices.  I have combed through the menus for counter service, and am struggling to find the best choices.  For example I thought the lighthouse sandwich would be a good choice in MK at Columbia harbor house (hummus, broccoli slaw on multigrain bread).  By plugging it into the recipe builder it's 14 points!  Am I really better, points wise, with a hot dog?  Plus, the menus give good ideas but they don 't tell you if it tastes good!   

Any food suggestions or other ideas!?


----------



## pwdebbie

figment814 said:


> Thanks for all replies about protein, I did try Greek yogurt again yesterday, and I still don't like it at all.  But, it did keep me full longer.  I won't eat it much, but on days where I may have to go a longer period time without eating, I'll keep it in mind.
> 
> So now for good news, the good news and the bad news.  First, today was my weigh in day and I stared in disbelief at the scale, I am down 5.2 this week!  I am a daily weighed so I knew the numbers were going down, but there was a nice jump from yesterday so I was truly shocked.  This is only my second full week, and last week was a .6, so I figured I'd see more pronounced progress this week but wowza!
> 
> The other good news is I head to Disney World today!!!!!  The bad(ish) news is that I am still so close to the beginning of my journey, that I want to curb any gains as much as possible while still enjoying myself, and i'm apprehensive.  I have a plan (breakfast in the room, fruit ad veggies or snacks) but I still want to eat and make good choices.  I have combed through the menus for counter service, and am struggling to find the best choices.  For example I thought the lighthouse sandwich would be a good choice in MK at Columbia harbor house (hummus, broccoli slaw on multigrain bread).  By plugging it into the recipe builder it's 14 points!  Am I really better, points wise, with a hot dog?  Plus, the menus give good ideas but they don 't tell you if it tastes good!
> 
> Any food suggestions or other ideas!?



Congratulations on the loss.  Have a great trip.  I'm sorry I can't give any words of wisdom on sticking with WW at WDW because I don't get to try that for another 186 days.


----------



## christinascreative

Krissalee said:


> I love to cook and have been scouring the web for some great WW friendly recipes over the past few months.  Some of my favorite WW recipe websites, or recipes with nutritional content included where you can use your WW calculator to figure out the points are:
> 
> Skinnytaste.com
> Greenlitebites.com
> Slenderkitchen.com
> Laloosh.com
> Snack-girl.com
> Eat-yourself-skinny.com
> Nutmegnotebook.com
> Simple-nourished-living.com



Thanks so much for this! This will keep me busy for awhile


----------



## robinb

pwdebbie said:


> Down .8 tonight!  That was a surprise.  So I sort of made it to 57 pounds off for my 57th birthday.  (The total off is 57.2 and my birthday was last Friday, the day I tracked 57 points, must be something about that number!)
> 
> I was going to be happy to break even this week after my birthday food choices (two crepes in one day is probably not a good idea).  So I was real surprised when I was told I was down .8.  Then I hear my daughter at the scale next to me told, "Good job, Joanna, down 4 lbs this week."  She is down a total of 62 pounds now and she is looking good.
> 
> My other daughter quit WW online this week and is doing something called Live Strong (I'm not familiar with it, but she says she'd rather count calories than points).


Congratulations making your goal of 57 pounds by your 57th birthday!  You are a real inspiration to all of us .  Congratulations to your DD too!  What little stinker to pass you up on your birthday week . 



Julia M said:


> Can't believe that I have had 4 straight days of eating a meal out! Even happier that I made excellent choices and that don't feel like my weight loss efforts have been derailed.
> 
> I pulled a couple more clothing items out of my closet. Its nice to have less clothes in there and also to have the clothes all fit, instead of having multiple sizes! I haven't lost a lot of weight, but I'm amazed at the difference between a 24 and a 20-it will make packing for my weekend trip in 2 weeks a lot easier, since I am bringing a carry on. The pants are so much smaller!
> 
> Roasted some veggies tonight for lunch tomorrow. Bringing breakfast and lunch to work has been great for my food choices but also my pocketbook-the savings have almost paid for our gym membership!
> 
> Julia


Julia, you had a couple of GREAT non-scale victories!  Give yourself a big pat on your back .


----------



## DopeysMom

figment814 said:
			
		

> The other good news is I head to Disney World today!!!!!  The bad(ish) news is that I am still so close to the beginning of my journey, that I want to curb any gains as much as possible while still enjoying myself, and i'm apprehensive.  I have a plan (breakfast in the room, fruit ad veggies or snacks) but I still want to eat and make good choices.  I have combed through the menus for counter service, and am struggling to find the best choices.  For example I thought the lighthouse sandwich would be a good choice in MK at Columbia harbor house (hummus, broccoli slaw on multigrain bread).  By plugging it into the recipe builder it's 14 points!  Am I really better, points wise, with a hot dog?  Plus, the menus give good ideas but they don 't tell you if it tastes good!
> 
> Any food suggestions or other ideas!?


Congrats on the big loss! I posted a few weeks ago about the same worries, I've since downloaded as many of the menus as I could to my smart phone so I'm able to browse them while in line for a ride and we are deciding where to eat. I'm going to try and stick to simply filling, and save my WP's for my frozen bananas and Mickey Ice Creams. Just remember you are going to do a ton of walking, so you'll have some extra activity points too.


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

Yesterday was weigh-in day and I lost 1 pound bringing my weight loss to 16 pounds since June. 

That 1 pound I lost is of the 3 pounds I had gained during vacation. So I'm 2 pounds away from my pre-vacation weight. 

I am happy with the 1 pound lost, since it was really not easy to go back on track after my vacation and I did overeat a lot since coming home.

I am 33 pounds away from goal, and 8 pounds away from my 10% lost. 

Have a great week everybody, and keep up the great work!!


----------



## robinb

sjms71 said:


> My #1 is skinnytaste.com I have a few more but don't know the websites off the top of my head I'll post them later


I like Skinny Taste too!  It's real food.  I will also sometimes look at Hungry Girl, but she seems to be more of a pre-packaged Frankenfood shill than anything else.  I still really like her Laughing Cow (tm) Alfredo.



bumbershoot said:


> Side note: anyone know the nutrition info for an "iced chocolate chip scone" from Starbucks?  I cannot find it on their website at all (or on the tracker) and would love to know the damage I did during our layover, LOL.  I wonder if it's on the paper pamphlet they have in their stores...
> 
> It'll all work out over the next 2 or so weeks, I'm sure of that, but wowza, it's harder than I expected!  (on the other hand, I'm doing so much better than in my sordid WW-quitting past, where I would let this throw me so much I'd quit and decide to gain it all back out of hatred of self...so there's that! )


I would probably just write down the scone with no points or I would estimate it the best that I could.  It I wouldn't get all hung up on it.  Write it down and own it and then move on.  Congratulations on (1) hanging in there after a big weight gain and (2) getting right back to it without taking a few more "freebie" days.



Sandi said:


> Okay. I could really use the "how to beat the night time munchies" lesson right now!  I know it's the theme for next week, but . . .
> 
> I've brushed my teeth and crawled into bed, but the refrigerator is calling me. Must go to sleep. Good night all.


Did it work?  I might try the teeth brushing thing .



StayCool said:


> Well I tracked every single thing today even though I really really didn't want to. Getting a new hair style tomorrow will hopefully perk me up!


Whoo-double-hoo  on your NSV .  Enjoy your new hairstyle.



NC State said:


> I had my second 5K this past Saturday and I ran it in record time for me (34.04 mins).  It felt so good so I was feeling really good at weigh in last night.....but I gained .8!!! I think I celebrated too much Saturday night, it was the only time I used my bonus points. Oh well, it's a new week starting today.


Wow!  Nice time!  Bonus points?  You mean your weekly points?


----------



## robinb

I had an interesting couple of days.  My Tuesday was 10 points over .  I made tacos (which are perfectly OK and within my points) but I had a light beer with it.  That one tasted so good, I ended up with two more.  Oops.  I made up for it yesterday, though.  I was running around like a chicken with my head cut off and I missed making dinner before my DD needed to be at swimming at 7:00.  So, I stopped by Noodles and Company for my DD but I had to drop off some closes at a consignment sale so I didn't get anything for me.  I picked up my DD at 9:30 and I was ready to gnaw my arm off.  I stopped at Culvers and I would usually buy a snack pack burger.  I didn't ... I bought a Fresco salad with mango vinaigrette.


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> Did it work?  I might try the teeth brushing thing .



Let's just say I'm glad our bedrooms are on the second floor.  I stayed away from the kitchen, but it took me forever to fall asleep.  



robinb said:


> I had an interesting couple of days.  My Tuesday was 10 points over .  I made tacos (which are perfectly OK and within my points) but I had a light beer with it.  That one tasted so good, I ended up with two more.  Oops.  I made up for it yesterday, though.  I was running around like a chicken with my head cut off and I missed making dinner before my DD needed to be at swimming at 7:00.  So, I stopped by Noodles and Company for my DD but I had to drop off some closes at a consignment sale so I didn't get anything for me.  I picked up my DD at 9:30 and I was ready to gnaw my arm off.  I stopped at Culvers and I would usually buy a snack pack burger.  I didn't ... I bought a Fresco salad with mango vinaigrette.



Sometimes you just need a few beers!  You're in Wisconsin for goodness sake -- isn't that like the state beverage!?  Beer and Brats?  Good job on the dinner choice.  I didn't even know Culver's had salads.  Good to know.


----------



## bumbershoot

figment814 said:


> Thanks for all replies about protein, I did try Greek yogurt again yesterday, and I still don't like it at all......
> 
> For example I thought the lighthouse sandwich would be a good choice in MK at Columbia harbor house (hummus, broccoli slaw on multigrain bread).  By plugging it into the recipe builder it's 14 points!  Am I really better, points wise, with a hot dog?  Plus, the menus give good ideas but they don 't tell you if it tastes good!
> 
> Any food suggestions or other ideas!?



I have never liked plain yogurt, but I mix my Fage greek yogurt with half a serving of Trader Joes organic lowfat raspberry yogurt.  Increases the points of the "meal", but for me it's really worth it.  Sometimes I do half a serving of Fage, sometimes a full serving, sometimes in between, depending on the sweetness I want (I always do the same amount of raspberry) or the bulk of the food or how many points I have to spare.

That sandwich is absolutely delicious, at least to me and my hubby.  100% goodness.  

I'm starting to rethink things the longer I'm back in WW, but before WW I would come home from DLR, WDW, and/or Universal with baggier pants simply because of all the walking.  This did not work on our recent trip, because we were tired from the nasty colds we had gotten over, it was absolutely scorching hot, and then DH started to get the cold.  Our days were slow and short, and it made a difference.

But normally, all the walking helps balance it out even when I'm not watching my food carefully.

Hopefully that will work out for you, too.

Oh, and it's worth thinking about if you would end up getting TWO hot dogs, if the one didn't fill you up...whereas you can get the sandwich and a side of broccoli from that restaurant, and have a fuller belly for longer.




robinb said:


> I would probably just write down the scone with no points or I would estimate it the best that I could.  It I wouldn't get all hung up on it.  Write it down and own it and then move on.  Congratulations on (1) hanging in there after a big weight gain and (2) getting right back to it without taking a few more "freebie" days.



Thank you.


----------



## NC State

robinb said:


> Wow!  Nice time!  Bonus points?  You mean your weekly points?



Yes weekly points, I call them bonus points because I feel like I have earned them weekly


----------



## pwdebbie

Has anyone tried the Food Spotting app?  Dd used it last week in an unfamiliar city and it was very helpful to them.


----------



## sjms71

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried the Food Spotting app?  Dd used it last week in an unfamiliar city and it was very helpful to them.



No but thank for the mention just downloaded it 

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## StayCool

I got my new haircut last night and I love it!  I cut off about 12 inches and now it just brushes my shoulders. I have it layered a little so it has some body and shape. 

I've been faithful tracking again since I'd kinda fallen off for about a week. I was paying attention, but not really motivated. I'm still not super motivated, but I'm back in the game. I will not quit, I will not quit, I will not quit. lol 

On the down side, my son hurt his foot yesterday and had to go to the walk in for xrays. We ended up stopping at Wendy's. I tracked it so we will see... 

Hope everyone is having a great Friday!


----------



## Sandi

StayCool said:


> I got my new haircut last night and I love it!  I cut off about 12 inches and now it just brushes my shoulders. I have it layered a little so it has some body and shape.
> 
> I've been faithful tracking again since I'd kinda fallen off for about a week. I was paying attention, but not really motivated. I'm still not super motivated, but I'm back in the game. I will not quit, I will not quit, I will not quit. lol
> 
> On the down side, my son hurt his foot yesterday and had to go to the walk in for xrays. We ended up stopping at Wendy's. I tracked it so we will see...
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Friday!



With 12 inches of hair gone, I bet you literally feel "light headed."  Good job tracking.  I find that, as long as I'm tracking --even if it's tracking a lot of points in a day or two -- I do much better on the plan.  It's all about accountability to ourselves.

It is a beautiful sunny day in mid-Michigan.  Michigan State University's homecoming parade is tonight and I'm looking forward to walking over to watch it.  The parade lines up at a community center that's about a 7 minute walk from my house.  Can't wait to see and hear the Spartan marching band!


----------



## pwdebbie

Coming here every day reminds me to track.  We should all do that -- read here, then track.  

StayCool -- I'll bet the drastic haircut has made you feel like a whole new person.  My oldest dd had hers done last week and I honestly did not recognize her when she posted a pic because her face looked SO much thinner.  And now this week, she has lost five pounds (doing the other program, no longer doing WW).  A haircut can really influence our confidence level and self-respect.  Maybe you could show us a picture of the new do sometime.


----------



## robinb

Well ... I'm a little bummed.  I tracked everything and stayed within my points (although I ate my 14 APs) and I was up .2.  The last couple weeks I ate MORE than my points, including my APs.  I was only able to work out a couple times because I was sick, so maybe that's why I gained.  The last 4 weeks I got in between 19-25 APs.  I already got in 2 points today .  My gain wasn't a lot, but I was getting used to being a loser, LOL.


----------



## lovesmurfs

pwdebbie said:


> Coming here every day reminds me to track.  We should all do that -- read here, then track.



I agree!  

Unfortunately, tracking didn't much help my 42 point dinner last night.  That's what a Pizza Hut medium thin and crispy pizza is, in case anyone is interested.  Yes.  It took a couple of hours, but I ate the whole thing.  The whole thing.  Definitely a trigger food.  

With WI tomorrow, it'll be interesting to see what effect it had - Sigh.  I'm having a lighter day today (then again, I'd have to really WORK to have a heavier one!)  

Happy weekend, everyone!  Make better choices than I did!!!


----------



## bumbershoot

StayCool said:


> I got my new haircut last night and I love it!  I cut off about 12 inches and now it just brushes my shoulders. I have it layered a little so it has some body and shape.



I did the same thing over Labor Day weekend!  And you've reminded me I need to send my hair into LocksofLove.  



robinb said:


> Well ... I'm a little bummed.  I tracked everything and stayed within my points (although I ate my 14 APs) and I was up .2.  The last couple weeks I ate MORE than my points, including my APs.  I was only able to work out a couple times because I was sick, so maybe that's why I gained.  The last 4 weeks I got in between 19-25 APs.  I already got in 2 points today .  My gain wasn't a lot, but I was getting used to being a loser, LOL.



  The .2 could be from anything, so as long as you were on the plan I wouldn't change anything.  Just keep on going!  I personally find that my gains and losses (apart from the gains that are proving themselves to be water and just the extra bulk of food, like the one I had last week) are from what I did two weeks before any given weigh in.  Seems it might be the same for you?


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> Well ... I'm a little bummed.  I tracked everything and stayed within my points (although I ate my 14 APs) and I was up .2.  The last couple weeks I ate MORE than my points, including my APs.  I was only able to work out a couple times because I was sick, so maybe that's why I gained.  The last 4 weeks I got in between 19-25 APs.  I already got in 2 points today .  My gain wasn't a lot, but I was getting used to being a loser, LOL.



I know it's frustrating Robin.  But you'll burn that off soon.  I hope you're feeling better; I'm sure that will make a difference for you this week.

You'll always be a loser to us!


----------



## abish19

Lovesmurfs, I am so proud of you!  You ate 42 points AND YOU TRACKED IT!  Every single person on this thread has eaten more than enough once or twice, but you figured out the points values and recorded it.  I've gone overboard before, and then I try to keep my points reasonable for the next few days and maybe increase my activity.

I'm in the middle of a plateau, trying to do everything I can to move past it with very little luck.  . I keep tracking, I keep moving, and I am drinking water like a camel about to head into the desert . 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## alizesmom

I made the mistake of baking cookies last Sunday.  It has taken me till today to get back on track but I made it. Hopefully a lesson has been learned.


----------



## robinb

bumbershoot said:


> The .2 could be from anything, so as long as you were on the plan I wouldn't change anything.  Just keep on going!  I personally find that my gains and losses (apart from the gains that are proving themselves to be water and just the extra bulk of food, like the one I had last week) are from what I did two weeks before any given weigh in.  Seems it might be the same for you?


I'm not sure.  I was pretty hungry after I started to feel better.


Sandi said:


> You'll always be a loser to us!


Awww!  That's the nicest thing someone has said to me in a long time  .


----------



## Mermaid02

Stayed the same this week- I'm good with that- the last 2 weeks have been SO rough for me and I'm not sure exactly why.


----------



## lovesmurfs

Well, even after my meeting from Friday through Tuesday in San Diego AND the 42-point pizza debacle, I lost 4.6 pounds.  Go figure.  I made sure to drink LOADS of water yesterday.  

Total 37.2 lbs. down!


----------



## StayCool

lovesmurfs said:
			
		

> Well, even after my meeting from Friday through Tuesday in San Diego AND the 42-point pizza debacle, I lost 4.6 pounds.  Go figure.  I made sure to drink LOADS of water yesterday.
> 
> Total 37.2 lbs. down!



Amazing!!!!


----------



## keahgirl8

lovesmurfs said:
			
		

> Well, even after my meeting from Friday through Tuesday in San Diego AND the 42-point pizza debacle, I lost 4.6 pounds.  Go figure.  I made sure to drink LOADS of water yesterday.
> 
> Total 37.2 lbs. down!



Wow!  That is amazing!

I had a delicious breakfast burrito this morning for only 6 points!  Low carb wheat tortilla, non-fat Greek yogurt, egg whites, veggies, and a little bit of cheese...YUM.


----------



## pwdebbie

lovesmurfs said:


> Well, even after my meeting from Friday through Tuesday in San Diego AND the 42-point pizza debacle, I lost 4.6 pounds.  Go figure.  I made sure to drink LOADS of water yesterday.
> 
> Total 37.2 lbs. down!



Wow!  That's great!  I bet you were tickled pink when you saw that loss.


----------



## Daisybelle

lovesmurfs said:


> Well, even after my meeting from Friday through Tuesday in San Diego AND the 42-point pizza debacle, I lost 4.6 pounds.  Go figure.  I made sure to drink LOADS of water yesterday.
> 
> Total 37.2 lbs. down!



That's awesome!  And that must have been some pizza!  

I'm down another 4 pounds for a total of 6.6 since I started 2 weeks ago. So happy!  

My biggest dilema currently is figuring out what to do for exercise now that the rains have descended here in the Pacific Northwest.  I'm thinking I need a good exercise tape to do on the very rainy days.  Anyone have one they would recommend?


----------



## keahgirl8

Daisybelle said:
			
		

> That's awesome!  And that must have been some pizza!
> 
> I'm down another 4 pounds for a total of 6.6 since I started 2 weeks ago. So happy!
> 
> My biggest dilema currently is figuring out what to do for exercise now that the rains have descended here in the Pacific Northwest.  I'm thinking I need a good exercise tape to do on the very rainy days.  Anyone have one they would recommend?



I would recommend Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred and Yoga Meltdown.  I have also done a couple of Bob Harper videos that are good.


----------



## Mermaid02

Made Cheeseburger soup tonight! Really good... I used FF broth and evaporated milk. I also chopped up tomato and put that on top after it was served. Next time I think I'll make it Mexican and use Mexican cheese and maybe some canned tomatoes with green chilis!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

keahgirl8 said:


> Wow!  That is amazing!
> 
> I had a delicious breakfast burrito this morning for only 6 points!  Low carb wheat tortilla, non-fat Greek yogurt, egg whites, veggies, and a little bit of cheese...YUM.



Oh, that looks really good!


----------



## christinascreative

Just an update after WI on Sat. I'm now down 34.8 (oh WHY couldn't I have just lost that .2 this week  ) . NSV: I'm a size 12 pants and dress & a size L for shirts/coat. I started at a 16/18for pants & dresses and XXL for shirt/coat. 
What's funny is that being a 12, I just realized I can now officially shop in "regular" stores. Sometimes at 14 you can waver between Misses & Women's / Plus.. but not at a 12. I almost cried in the fitting rooms last night at TJ Maxx and Target...and for once it was going to be a GOOD cry. When I'm at goal I think I might be an 8. I have not been a single digit in 10 years and it was only 1 dress that was a single digit. I have to remember to be as grateful as I am right now whenever that happens.

This is something I want to pass on to everyone here to do for themselves. Every NSV or SV, shouldn't be taken lightly. FEEL GOOD ABOUT WHAT YOU ARE DOING. FEEL PROUD OF YOURSELF. BE GRATEFUL AND HAPPY YOU STARTED, and RESTARTED and even if this is your 10th or 100th time-- be proud you are headed in the right direction! 

Now: Take a minute to breathe and let it sink in - just how far you have come. Share it here. Do NOT be ashamed to be proud of yourself for doing something great just for you. It's so easy to be proud of someone else. Take a minute to feel that feeling for you today. 

Whether you are up .5 or whatever, remember that feeling. Remember how far you have come and STILL BE PROUD.  

Some of you may not have an issue with doing this but I was raised not to be proud of myself- weird, right?  It was bragging, being too full of oneself--always something negative. I'm not saying I'm screaming "I'm AWESOME!" from the rooftops every morning... but I think I deserve to be proud every once in awhile and I know all of you here do too. So if you were raised like I was-- I am giving you permission to be proud of yourself. My WW leader & my husband have given me permission to be as well so I figured I'd pass it on. 
Thanks for listening to my little rant. I am so grateful I have you all here to write to


----------



## lovesmurfs

christinascreative said:


> This is something I want to pass on to everyone here to do for themselves. Every NSV or SV, shouldn't be taken lightly. FEEL GOOD ABOUT WHAT YOU ARE DOING. FEEL PROUD OF YOURSELF. BE GRATEFUL AND HAPPY YOU STARTED, and RESTARTED and even if this is your 10th or 100th time-- be proud you are headed in the right direction!
> 
> Now: Take a minute to breathe and let it sink in - just how far you have come. Share it here. Do NOT be ashamed to be proud of yourself for doing something great just for you. It's so easy to be proud of someone else. Take a minute to feel that feeling for you today.



Congratulations -- you'll hit the 35 mark next week!

I liked what you've said -- I put my weight loss in perspective for my husband -- I've lost 37.2 lbs, which was nearly the same as my suitcase that I packed for my trip last week (he brought it downstairs and put it in the cab for me).  His eyes got really wide!


----------



## Sandi

christinascreative said:


> Just an update after WI on Sat. I'm now down 34.8 (oh WHY couldn't I have just lost that .2 this week  ) . NSV: I'm a size 12 pants and dress & a size L for shirts/coat. I started at a 16/18for pants & dresses and XXL for shirt/coat.
> What's funny is that being a 12, I just realized I can now officially shop in "regular" stores. Sometimes at 14 you can waver between Misses & Women's / Plus.. but not at a 12. I almost cried in the fitting rooms last night at TJ Maxx and Target...and for once it was going to be a GOOD cry. When I'm at goal I think I might be an 8. I have not been a single digit in 10 years and it was only 1 dress that was a single digit. I have to remember to be as grateful as I am right now whenever that happens.
> 
> This is something I want to pass on to everyone here to do for themselves. Every NSV or SV, shouldn't be taken lightly. FEEL GOOD ABOUT WHAT YOU ARE DOING. FEEL PROUD OF YOURSELF. BE GRATEFUL AND HAPPY YOU STARTED, and RESTARTED and even if this is your 10th or 100th time-- be proud you are headed in the right direction!
> 
> Now: Take a minute to breathe and let it sink in - just how far you have come. Share it here. Do NOT be ashamed to be proud of yourself for doing something great just for you. It's so easy to be proud of someone else. Take a minute to feel that feeling for you today.
> 
> Whether you are up .5 or whatever, remember that feeling. Remember how far you have come and STILL BE PROUD.
> 
> Some of you may not have an issue with doing this but I was raised not to be proud of myself- weird, right?  It was bragging, being too full of oneself--always something negative. I'm not saying I'm screaming "I'm AWESOME!" from the rooftops every morning... but I think I deserve to be proud every once in awhile and I know all of you here do too. So if you were raised like I was-- I am giving you permission to be proud of yourself. My WW leader & my husband have given me permission to be as well so I figured I'd pass it on.
> Thanks for listening to my little rant. I am so grateful I have you all here to write to



Hear, hear!  Not a rant at all!  Words to live by and to be inspired by.  Thanks Christina


----------



## christinascreative

lovesmurfs said:


> Congratulations -- you'll hit the 35 mark next week!
> 
> I liked what you've said -- I put my weight loss in perspective for my husband -- I've lost 37.2 lbs, which was nearly the same as my suitcase that I packed for my trip last week (he brought it downstairs and put it in the cab for me).  His eyes got really wide!



That's amazing! I never thought of it that way before. To think how heavy those suitcases feel lugging them in and out of the car too! You have to feel so much lighter just thinking about it!  Awesome job! Congrats!!


----------



## Ariel484

Very much a lurker but wanted to comment...



christinascreative said:


> Just an update after WI on Sat. I'm now down 34.8 (oh WHY couldn't I have just lost that .2 this week  ) . NSV: I'm a size 12 pants and dress & a size L for shirts/coat. I started at a 16/18for pants & dresses and XXL for shirt/coat.
> What's funny is that being a 12, I just realized I can now officially shop in "regular" stores. Sometimes at 14 you can waver between Misses & Women's / Plus.. but not at a 12. I almost cried in the fitting rooms last night at TJ Maxx and Target...and for once it was going to be a GOOD cry. When I'm at goal I think I might be an 8. I have not been a single digit in 10 years and it was only 1 dress that was a single digit. I have to remember to be as grateful as I am right now whenever that happens.
> 
> This is something I want to pass on to everyone here to do for themselves. *Every NSV or SV, shouldn't be taken lightly. FEEL GOOD ABOUT WHAT YOU ARE DOING. FEEL PROUD OF YOURSELF. BE GRATEFUL AND HAPPY YOU STARTED, and RESTARTED and even if this is your 10th or 100th time-- be proud you are headed in the right direction! *
> 
> Now: Take a minute to breathe and let it sink in - just how far you have come. Share it here. Do NOT be ashamed to be proud of yourself for doing something great just for you. It's so easy to be proud of someone else. Take a minute to feel that feeling for you today.
> 
> Whether you are up .5 or whatever, remember that feeling. Remember how far you have come and STILL BE PROUD.
> 
> Some of you may not have an issue with doing this but I was raised not to be proud of myself- weird, right?  It was bragging, being too full of oneself--always something negative. I'm not saying I'm screaming "I'm AWESOME!" from the rooftops every morning... but I think I deserve to be proud every once in awhile and I know all of you here do too. So if you were raised like I was-- I am giving you permission to be proud of yourself. My WW leader & my husband have given me permission to be as well so I figured I'd pass it on.
> Thanks for listening to my little rant. I am so grateful I have you all here to write to



Wonderful post...love love LOVE the bolded part.   Thanks for this!



lovesmurfs said:


> Congratulations -- you'll hit the 35 mark next week!
> 
> I liked what you've said -- I put my weight loss in perspective for my husband -- I've lost 37.2 lbs, which was nearly the same as my suitcase that I packed for my trip last week (he brought it downstairs and put it in the cab for me).  His eyes got really wide!



LOL  That is a GREAT way to think of it!



Like I said, I always lurk on this thread...you all are so inspiring and are doing a wonderful job.  Keep it up!


----------



## alizesmom

WI today. Same as last week. Could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Sandi

DH helped me hide DD's birthday cake. The big day is tomorrow, but we had cake yesterday. There is lots left and it was sitting on the counter taunting me. DH helped me find room in the cupboard and it is no longer taunting me!  Well it is still calling my name, but it is muffled nicely. WI is still a couple of days away. I appreciate DH supporting me!


----------



## bumbershoot

Christina, I agree!  I wasn't raised to not talk myself up, but of course there are times and places for it.  And THIS is a place for it, along with at weighin and on the WW boards.  And if someone asks about your loss or compliments you.  Those are the times to really own it.  Oh, and when you're at home and you catch a glimpse of your back, or the side of your thigh, or that you don't shriek when you accidentally look in the mirror...heck, that you *purposely* look in the mirror...  Those are the times to be really proud!  

That said...I cannot believe how my thighs are changing with my jogging!  I tried to not notice the changes while they were getting bigger, but I really can't help but notice them as they get smaller.  




lovesmurfs said:


> .... I've lost 37.2 lbs, which was nearly the same as my suitcase that I packed for my trip last week (he brought it downstairs and put it in the cab for me).  His eyes got really wide!



That is a GREAT way to think of it, and pretty shocking!  To think that we were carrying that weight around on our bodies...wow.




Sandi said:


> DH helped me hide DD's birthday cake. The big day is tomorrow, but we had cake yesterday. There is lots left and it was sitting on the counter taunting me. DH helped me find room in the cupboard and it is no longer taunting me!  Well it is still calling my name, but it is muffled nicely. WI is still a couple of days away. I appreciate DH supporting me!





I had to go with cupcakes for my b'day last week.  I was tempted at the last minute by the devil's food cake, and worse, the tall devil's food cake, but got the cupcakes instead (devil's food).  For anyone in Seattle, this was at the PCC co-op, where they have the BEST devil's food cupcakes and chocolate buttercream frosting *anywhere*.  We made the special trip up to Seattle just for the treats!  So good.  And without large amounts of cake sitting around after.


----------



## keahgirl8

I'm down 1 pound this week, 79.8 overall!  Almost to 80!


----------



## Sandi

keahgirl8 said:


> I'm down 1 pound this week, 79.8 overall!  Almost to 80!



You go girl!


----------



## christinascreative

bumbershoot said:


> That said...I cannot believe how my thighs are changing with my jogging!  I tried to not notice the changes while they were getting bigger, but I really can't help but notice them as they get smaller.


*That's awesome! It's those times when you notice those changes that really help keep you going * 



keahgirl8 said:


> I'm down 1 pound this week, 79.8 overall!  Almost to 80!


Woohoo! You ROCK!


----------



## bumbershoot

keahgirl8 said:


> I'm down 1 pound this week, 79.8 overall!  Almost to 80!



Yay!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> DH helped me hide DD's birthday cake. The big day is tomorrow, but we had cake yesterday. There is lots left and it was sitting on the counter taunting me. DH helped me find room in the cupboard and it is no longer taunting me!  Well it is still calling my name, but it is muffled nicely. WI is still a couple of days away. I appreciate DH supporting me!



Sandi!  You look so much better than that cake could possibly taste!


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Sandi!  You look so much better than that cake could possibly taste!



Awwww.   Jessie, you're so sweet.  

My aunt made the cake from scratch.  It's peppermint, DD's favorite, with pink buttercream icing.  With MSU dairy store vanilla ice cream, it really can't be beat.  Good thing I'm at my office now and far, far away from the cupboard!

DD turned 18 today.  I can't believe how fast that time went.


----------



## pwdebbie

Keahgirl -- Wow!  80 is just one trip to the bathroom away!  

I went early today -- and thought that since I was going in the morning I would have a better loss than I usually do (I usually go to a 5:30 pm meeting).  Well, that sure wasn't the case.  Down .4 today.  Also hit 32 weeks today.  And I am finally under 200, officially Onederland.

I did have a put-a-big-grin-on-my-face moment.  Last week I realized that I did not have a single pair of black pants to wear for this winter.  So I went shopping today.  In March I was wearing tight 22s.  In the beginning of the summer I bought one pair of shorts, size 18, that I really thought I should have gotten in a 16 because they seem to have been cut so big.  And I've been wearing hand-me-down jeans in size 16.  But I honestly thought 18 was a better size for me.  So I went into the dressing room with four pair of size 18 black pants -- all TOO BIG!  Swapped them for 16s and bought one pair, the only pair that was short enough for me.  Size 16 -- I cannot remember wearing a size 16 for at least 25 years!  Back in the 80s might have been the last time I wore 16s.  Woo-Hoo!


----------



## lovesmurfs

pwdebbie said:


> Keahgirl -- Wow!  80 is just one trip to the bathroom away!
> 
> I went early today -- and thought that since I was going in the morning I would have a better loss than I usually do (I usually go to a 5:30 pm meeting).  Well, that sure wasn't the case.  Down .4 today.  Also hit 32 weeks today.  And I am finally under 200, officially Onederland.
> 
> I did have a put-a-big-grin-on-my-face moment.  Last week I realized that I did not have a single pair of black pants to wear for this winter.  So I went shopping today.  In March I was wearing tight 22s.  In the beginning of the summer I bought one pair of shorts, size 18, that I really thought I should have gotten in a 16 because they seem to have been cut so big.  And I've been wearing hand-me-down jeans in size 16.  But I honestly thought 18 was a better size for me.  So I went into the dressing room with four pair of size 18 black pants -- all TOO BIG!  Swapped them for 16s and bought one pair, the only pair that was short enough for me.  Size 16 -- I cannot remember wearing a size 16 for at least 25 years!  Back in the 80s might have been the last time I wore 16s.  Woo-Hoo!



Awesome!!!!!  How great is that???!!!!  You're doing wonderfully!


----------



## figment814

christinascreative said:


> Just an update after WI on Sat. I'm now down 34.8 (oh WHY couldn't I have just lost that .2 this week  ) . NSV: I'm a size 12 pants and dress & a size L for shirts/coat. I started at a 16/18for pants & dresses and XXL for shirt/coat.
> What's funny is that being a 12, I just realized I can now officially shop in "regular" stores. Sometimes at 14 you can waver between Misses & Women's / Plus.. but not at a 12. I almost cried in the fitting rooms last night at TJ Maxx and Target...and for once it was going to be a GOOD cry. When I'm at goal I think I might be an 8. I have not been a single digit in 10 years and it was only 1 dress that was a single digit. I have to remember to be as grateful as I am right now whenever that happens.
> 
> This is something I want to pass on to everyone here to do for themselves. Every NSV or SV, shouldn't be taken lightly. FEEL GOOD ABOUT WHAT YOU ARE DOING. FEEL PROUD OF YOURSELF. BE GRATEFUL AND HAPPY YOU STARTED, and RESTARTED and even if this is your 10th or 100th time-- be proud you are headed in the right direction!
> 
> Now: Take a minute to breathe and let it sink in - just how far you have come. Share it here. Do NOT be ashamed to be proud of yourself for doing something great just for you. It's so easy to be proud of someone else. Take a minute to feel that feeling for you today.
> 
> Whether you are up .5 or whatever, remember that feeling. Remember how far you have come and STILL BE PROUD.
> 
> Some of you may not have an issue with doing this but I was raised not to be proud of myself- weird, right?  It was bragging, being too full of oneself--always something negative. I'm not saying I'm screaming "I'm AWESOME!" from the rooftops every morning... but I think I deserve to be proud every once in awhile and I know all of you here do too. So if you were raised like I was-- I am giving you permission to be proud of yourself. My WW leader & my husband have given me permission to be as well so I figured I'd pass it on.
> Thanks for listening to my little rant. I am so grateful I have you all here to write to



Amazing!  So glad for you...you should be proud and celebrate!!!



Mermaid02 said:


> Made Cheeseburger soup tonight! Really good... I used FF broth and evaporated milk. I also chopped up tomato and put that on top after it was served. Next time I think I'll make it Mexican and use Mexican cheese and maybe some canned tomatoes with green chilis!



This sounds really good!  Is it the one on the weight watchers site?



lovesmurfs said:


> Congratulations -- you'll hit the 35 mark next week!
> 
> I liked what you've said -- I put my weight loss in perspective for my husband -- I've lost 37.2 lbs, which was nearly the same as my suitcase that I packed for my trip last week (he brought it downstairs and put it in the cab for me).  His eyes got really wide!



I once walked around the grocery store with a friend of mine who was trying to lose weight (back in my thinner days) we went to the baking section and lifted bags of flour and sugar to see what a poi8nd, 5 pounds and 10 pounds felt like.  Perspective is always a powerful thing!



keahgirl8 said:


> I'm down 1 pound this week, 79.8 overall!  Almost to 80!



That sweet victory will be here soon....but remember the .2 to get to 79.8 are just as important as the .2 needed to get 80!  



pwdebbie said:


> I went early today -- and thought that since I was going in the morning I would have a better loss than I usually do (I usually go to a 5:30 pm meeting).  Well, that sure wasn't the case.  Down .4 today.  Also hit 32 weeks today.  And I am finally under 200, officially Onederland.
> 
> I did have a put-a-big-grin-on-my-face moment.  Last week I realized that I did not have a single pair of black pants to wear for this winter.  So I went shopping today.  In March I was wearing tight 22s.  In the beginning of the summer I bought one pair of shorts, size 18, that I really thought I should have gotten in a 16 because they seem to have been cut so big.  And I've been wearing hand-me-down jeans in size 16.  But I honestly thought 18 was a better size for me.  So I went into the dressing room with four pair of size 18 black pants -- all TOO BIG!  Swapped them for 16s and bought one pair, the only pair that was short enough for me.  Size 16 -- I cannot remember wearing a size 16 for at least 25 years!  Back in the 80s might have been the last time I wore 16s.  Woo-Hoo!



Congrats!!!


----------



## TiggerFan3590

Congrats to everyone this week!!!!


----------



## figment814

Just back from WDW!

I did some things really well, and some things not so well. When I got on the scale this morning I was up 3 pounds. The big difference this time, is I got right back on the horse this morning and did not let it affect me mentally.  

I have two days til weigh in.  I'm not sure what it will bring, but I do think that I will have lost a little bit of that three pounds.  Staying at my daily points minimum AND drinking plenty of fluids.

On a non WW related note:  I was able to score an AP preview to Fantasyland when we go back in November!!!


----------



## StayCool

WI today. I have not been faithful in tracking my points for about the last 2 weeks. I have continued to weigh in weekly and have not let my eating habits completely go. I've wanted to go crazy and eat everything in sight and although I ate more than I would have if I was tracking, I didn't eat everything I wanted to. Honestly my goal was to just remain the same weight until I could get my feet back under me again. I'm in graduate school and it is kicking my butt right now. I figured if I could maintain until the end of the semester I would pick up where I left off. 

Sooooo anyway. Today I weighed in and was down 2.2 pounds.  I was definitely surprised. I'm still a little over a pound above my 10% (which I had gotten to 3 weeks ago) but I'm very happy that the changes I have made have stuck with me.  I'm probably still no going to go full force until the semester is over, but I will do my best.


----------



## bumbershoot

figment814 said:


> Just back from WDW!
> 
> I did some things really well, and some things not so well. When I got on the scale this morning I was up 3 pounds. The big difference this time, is I got right back on the horse this morning and did not let it affect me mentally.



Isn't it an amazing feeling to get back into the program so fast? 



StayCool said:


> WI today. I have not been faithful in tracking my points for about the last 2 weeks. I have continued to weigh in weekly and have not let my eating habits completely go.



Continuing to weigh in is fabulous!  And congrats on the surprise loss.


----------



## pwdebbie

figment814 said:


> Just back from WDW!
> 
> I did some things really well, and some things not so well. When I got on the scale this morning I was up 3 pounds. The big difference this time, is I got right back on the horse this morning and did not let it affect me mentally.
> 
> I have two days til weigh in.  I'm not sure what it will bring, but I do think that I will have lost a little bit of that three pounds.  Staying at my daily points minimum AND drinking plenty of fluids.
> 
> On a non WW related note:  I was able to score an AP preview to Fantasyland when we go back in November!!!



That's not a bad gain for being at WDW and kudos for you getting back on the plan.

Did you get to see any of Fantasyland while you were there?  I'm wondering what will be different for the preview.


----------



## keahgirl8

Congrats to everyone on losses and smaller sized clothes!  Thank you for the support!  I was hoping to hit 80 this week, but I'll do it next week!


----------



## figment814

pwdebbie said:


> That's not a bad gain for being at WDW and kudos for you getting back on the plan.
> 
> Did you get to see any of Fantasyland while you were there?  I'm wondering what will be different for the preview.



I didn't go to Magic Kingdom this trip even though I had originally intended to.

This is my first AP event.  I am wondering if they will make it special in some way.


----------



## Feckless

Not following the plan exactly (it was irritating my DH too much! LOL) but weighed in this week at 19.7 lbs lost.  Also, I started a learn to run program (my goal is the TOT 10 mile race in 2013) and am up to 3 sets of 6 minutes running, 1 minute walking.  My knees can hurt (I missed a week of the program because of a hamstring problem, but I got back up on the horse and sucked it up for the next week.  I'm by far at the very back of the pack (they stopped walking back for me during the one minute walk and now run back to me on their last minute running! OMG) but I'm still out there doing it.  I say I'm ahead of everyone home on the couch! I was in the middle of the pack, but everyone with me and behind me has quit.  

Hopefully with more weight loss my knees will improve and I can more forward.


----------



## Sandi

Feckless said:


> Not following the plan exactly (it was irritating my DH too much! LOL) but weighed in this week at 19.7 lbs lost.  Also, I started a learn to run program (my goal is the TOT 10 mile race in 2013) and am up to 3 sets of 6 minutes running, 1 minute walking.  My knees can hurt (I missed a week of the program because of a hamstring problem, but I got back up on the horse and sucked it up for the next week.  I'm by far at the very back of the pack (they stopped walking back for me during the one minute walk and now run back to me on their last minute running! OMG) but I'm still out there doing it.  I say I'm ahead of everyone home on the couch! I was in the middle of the pack, but everyone with me and behind me has quit.
> 
> Hopefully with more weight loss my knees will improve and I can more forward.



Stick with it.  Same thing happened to me when I joined a C25K program a couple of years ago.  The women that talked me into joining and signing up for the 5K dropped out after about 2 1/2 weeks.  I stuck with it and ran that 5K and a number since then.  I also run 3-4 times a week on my own and enjoy it.  I had some foot problems when I started and went to the "good form running" clinic operated at the shoe store that coordinated the C25K.  The doctor suggested that I likely needed more arch support and that really helped.  They also video recorded how I ran and made suggestions to improve form, etc.  That, too, helped tremendously.  It was all free (although I always buy my family's sports shoes at the store).

Anyway, if you're having knee problems, it might not be simply your weight.  There might be a different "mechanical" fix for your issue.  Running through the pain can sometimes be a problem and I don't want you to give up because it hurts.  You're doing great!


----------



## Sandi

Down 1.4 at my WI today!  I "reset" my start weight last week and, after one week, I'm going the right way.  Each day is a challenge though!  Too bad we have to eat every day.


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

Sandi said:


> Down 1.4 at my WI today!  I "reset" my start weight last week and, after one week, I'm going the right way.  Each day is a challenge though!  Too bad we have to eat every day.



 Congrats!!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

WI day! A big loss this week. Down 2.6 pounds, bringing my weight loss to 18.6 pounds. I have lost the 3 pounds that I had gained on vacation plus a little more.


----------



## Sandi

MellieluvsDisney said:


> WI day! A big loss this week. Down 2.6 pounds, bringing my weight loss to 18.6 pounds. I have lost the 3 pounds that I had gained on vacation plus a little more.



Congrats right back at you!  Don't you love it when you are able to make up for a vacation gain and then punctuate it with the "plus a little more"?


----------



## robinb

keahgirl8 said:


> I'm down 1 pound this week, 79.8 overall!  Almost to 80!


Whoo whoo!  Next week will see your big 8-0 



pwdebbie said:


> I went early today -- and thought that since I was going in the morning I would have a better loss than I usually do (I usually go to a 5:30 pm meeting).  Well, that sure wasn't the case.  Down .4 today.  Also hit 32 weeks today.  And I am finally under 200, officially Onederland.
> 
> I did have a put-a-big-grin-on-my-face moment.  Last week I realized that I did not have a single pair of black pants to wear for this winter.  So I went shopping today.  In March I was wearing tight 22s.  In the beginning of the summer I bought one pair of shorts, size 18, that I really thought I should have gotten in a 16 because they seem to have been cut so big.  And I've been wearing hand-me-down jeans in size 16.  But I honestly thought 18 was a better size for me.  So I went into the dressing room with four pair of size 18 black pants -- all TOO BIG!  Swapped them for 16s and bought one pair, the only pair that was short enough for me.  Size 16 -- I cannot remember wearing a size 16 for at least 25 years!  Back in the 80s might have been the last time I wore 16s.  Woo-Hoo!


Welcome to Onederland!  What a great NSV for you to fit into 16's.  Isn't it funny how we get stuck on a size or a number and keep on thinking ourselves that size?  Like you thought you were an 18 because 10 months ago that was a small size for you ... but you are actually smaller than that!  Congratulations!



figment814 said:


> Just back from WDW!
> 
> I did some things really well, and some things not so well. When I got on the scale this morning I was up 3 pounds. The big difference this time, is I got right back on the horse this morning and did not let it affect me mentally.


3 lbs from WDW is nothing!  That's the salt from a couple boxes of popcorn .  Way to get back to program right away!  I usually end up with a couple more "cheat days" because I am exhausted from my vacation, LOL.  You guys are doing the right thing!


----------



## robinb

StayCool said:


> Sooooo anyway. Today I weighed in and was down 2.2 pounds.  I was definitely surprised. I'm still a little over a pound above my 10% (which I had gotten to 3 weeks ago) but I'm very happy that the changes I have made have stuck with me.  I'm probably still no going to go full force until the semester is over, but I will do my best.


Wow!  2.2 lbs is a low when you have been doing things for a while.



Feckless said:


> Not following the plan exactly (it was irritating my DH too much! LOL) but weighed in this week at 19.7 lbs lost.


Ohhhh!  So close to 20 lbs!  You'll get it next week.  I quit the C25K again due to my knees.  All last week when I was sick they were aching and waking me up at night.  I started to walk again and I walked for 50 minutes yesterday.  I realized when I was out on my walk this morning (65 minutes ) that my knees were (1) not hurting while I was walking and (2) didn't hurt the night before.  Hmmm ... so maybe you can walk take long walks between your running days?



Sandi said:


> Down 1.4 at my WI today!  I "reset" my start weight last week and, after one week, I'm going the right way.  Each day is a challenge though!  Too bad we have to eat every day.


Congratulations!  Isn't is freeing to do the "reset"?  It's a whole new start.



MellieluvsDisney said:


> WI day! A big loss this week. Down 2.6 pounds, bringing my weight loss to 18.6 pounds. I have lost the 3 pounds that I had gained on vacation plus a little more.


Congratulations on losing your vacation weight!


----------



## pwdebbie

MellieluvsDisney said:


> WI day! A big loss this week. Down 2.6 pounds, bringing my weight loss to 18.6 pounds. I have lost the 3 pounds that I had gained on vacation plus a little more.



I knew you could do it!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

Sandi said:


> Congrats right back at you!  Don't you love it when you are able to make up for a vacation gain and then punctuate it with the "plus a little more"?



It's actually the best!


----------



## bumbershoot

Feckless said:


> Not following the plan exactly (it was irritating my DH too much! LOL) but weighed in this week at 19.7 lbs lost.  Also, I started a learn to run program (my goal is the TOT 10 mile race in 2013) and am up to 3 sets of 6 minutes running, 1 minute walking.  My knees can hurt (I missed a week of the program because of a hamstring problem, but I got back up on the horse and sucked it up for the next week.  I'm by far at the very back of the pack (they stopped walking back for me during the one minute walk and now run back to me on their last minute running! OMG) but I'm still out there doing it.  I say I'm ahead of everyone home on the couch! I was in the middle of the pack, but everyone with me and behind me has quit.
> 
> Hopefully with more weight loss my knees will improve and I can more forward.



Remember, you can repeat weeks if you're not quite ready to move on.  

I'm doing the C25K for the second time now, and once I get to the part where I can do distance instead of time, I'm doing that.  Today I did what I thought was #3 of Week 2, but later found that I'd already finished Week 2.  But you know what?  The accidental #4 of Week 2 was AWESOME!

How was it irritating your husband for you to be fully on the program?


----------



## figment814

Official weigh in...up .6.

But considering I ate my way through food and wine fest, and had a 5.2 weight loss the week before...I'll take it.  My average weight loss per week is 1.6/week.  At that rate, I could be at goal by summer , but only time will tell.

The only thing that has me down is that I have a work luncheon today.  I have no idea what they are having so there is no way to plan.  (It would be considered bad form to not eat or bring my own lunch. Company bigwig will be there...) Here's hoping that it's not too bad!

I'm feeling a little emoticon happy today.


----------



## robinb

figment814 said:


> Official weigh in...up .6.
> 
> But considering I ate my way through food and wine fest, and had a 5.2 weight loss the week before...I'll take it.  My average weight loss per week is 1.6/week.  At that rate, I could be at goal by summer , but only time will tell.
> 
> The only thing that has me down is that I have a work luncheon today.  I have no idea what they are having so there is no way to plan.  (It would be considered bad form to not eat or bring my own lunch. Company bigwig will be there...) Here's hoping that it's not too bad!
> 
> I'm feeling a little emoticon happy today.


Wow!  That's not bad at all!  Can you eat something before the luncheon?  I guess you could just go and make the best of it.  It's better today, the day after your weigh in, than the day before your weigh in.  Just use your weeklies for it or work in a little more exercise and activity points.


----------



## robinb

Today's NSV: I threw out the not quite empty package of Halloween Oreos.  Beware!  They are orange frosting filled cookies of the devil.


----------



## Stitch Pelekai

Good morning everyone!!   

Hope you don't mind if I join your thread?    I've been following WW (this time) since July & don't always get to the meetings because of my work schedule, shuttling around my active teenager, etc.    So I was hoping I could join in, maybe glean a few things, share some NSVs, recipes & good ideas?  

A little about me -- I'm a single, 40 year old mom to a fantastic 14 year old teenager.  I work full time outside the home, and am involved with DD's GS troop.  I am currently training to complete the PHM in February (first half marathon! - longest I've gone so far is a 10K!!), and since I rejoined WW in July, I've lost 25.2 pounds (weigh in is tomorrow).  I made LT on WW back in 2007, but put all that weight back on, plus about another 30, so I'm essentially back where I was 6 years ago (I lost about 5 before officially rejoining). 

Look forward to getting to know you all & supporting each other as we reach for our goals!


----------



## figment814

robinb said:


> Today's NSV: I threw out the not quite empty package of Halloween Oreos.  Beware!  They are orange frosting filled cookies of the devil.



I have never been able to eat just one oreo...good call on throwing them out!



robinb said:


> Wow!  That's not bad at all!  Can you eat something before the luncheon?  I guess you could just go and make the best of it.  It's better today, the day after your weigh in, than the day before your weigh in.  Just use your weeklies for it or work in a little more exercise and activity points.



It was pizza and salad.  Only caesar dressing, so I kept it plain, and two squares of pizza...it was sort of a margarita type, so the cheese was not evenly spread, so I picked pieces without a lot of cheese.  I also avoided the dessert tray.  Not very filling, but kept my points relatively low.  Will munch on veggies and fruits to get me to dinner.



Stitch Pelekai said:


> Good morning everyone!!
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I join your thread?    I've been following WW (this time) since July & don't always get to the meetings because of my work schedule, shuttling around my active teenager, etc.    So I was hoping I could join in, maybe glean a few things, share some NSVs, recipes & good ideas?
> 
> A little about me -- I'm a single, 40 year old mom to a fantastic 14 year old teenager.  I work full time outside the home, and am involved with DD's GS troop.  I am currently training to complete the PHM in February (first half marathon! - longest I've gone so far is a 10K!!), and since I rejoined WW in July, I've lost 25.2 pounds (weigh in is tomorrow).  I made LT on WW back in 2007, but put all that weight back on, plus about another 30, so I'm essentially back where I was 6 years ago (I lost about 5 before officially rejoining).
> 
> Look forward to getting to know you all & supporting each other as we reach for our goals!



I'm a rejoiner too!  congrats on the 25.2 so far...that is AWESOME!


----------



## robinb

Stitch Pelekai said:


> Good morning everyone!!
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I join your thread?    I've been following WW (this time) since July & don't always get to the meetings because of my work schedule, shuttling around my active teenager, etc.    So I was hoping I could join in, maybe glean a few things, share some NSVs, recipes & good ideas?
> 
> A little about me -- I'm a single, 40 year old mom to a fantastic 14 year old teenager.  I work full time outside the home, and am involved with DD's GS troop.  I am currently training to complete the PHM in February (first half marathon! - longest I've gone so far is a 10K!!), and since I rejoined WW in July, I've lost 25.2 pounds (weigh in is tomorrow).  I made LT on WW back in 2007, but put all that weight back on, plus about another 30, so I'm essentially back where I was 6 years ago (I lost about 5 before officially rejoining).
> 
> Look forward to getting to know you all & supporting each other as we reach for our goals!


Welcome to the thread!  So, you've lost 25 lbs in about 2 months?  You are a rock star .  There are a few of us here are are "return" visitors to WW and we also have some Lifetime members here too.  You'll fit right in .


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> Welcome to the thread!  So, you've lost 25 lbs in about 2 months?  You are a rock star .  There are a few of us here are are "return" visitors to WW and we also have some Lifetime members here too.  You'll fit right in .



I agree.  For several of us, it's not our first rodeo.  I found, however, that this thread and the folks on it have kept me on the horse!  Welcome to all.


----------



## pwdebbie

Ok, I have to ask.  What does NSV stand for?  I thought I had it figured out but now I am not so sure.


----------



## Krissalee

So, I reached a goal today, way ahead of schedule.  When I joined WW in the spring, I had hoped to loose 40 pounds by my 40th birthday.  This would get me about halfway to my ultimate goal.  Well, I am now down 42.6 pounds as of today's weigh in, and my 40th birthday is still 2 months away!  So I have amended my goal to hopefully be down 50 by 40.  I'm feeling good about the changes I have made and am planning to start my 40s being a healthier person overall.


----------



## jessc79

Krissalee said:
			
		

> So, I reached a goal today, way ahead of schedule.  When I joined WW in the spring, I had hoped to loose 40 pounds by my 40th birthday.  This would get me about halfway to my ultimate goal.  Well, I am now down 42.6 pounds as of today's weigh in, and my 40th birthday is still 2 months away!  So I have amended my goal to hopefully be down 50 by 40.  I'm feeling good about the changes I have made and am planning to start my 40s being a healthier person overall.



Congrats that's wonderful!


----------



## alizesmom

Krissalee said:
			
		

> So, I reached a goal today, way ahead of schedule.  When I joined WW in the spring, I had hoped to loose 40 pounds by my 40th birthday.  This would get me about halfway to my ultimate goal.  Well, I am now down 42.6 pounds as of today's weigh in, and my 40th birthday is still 2 months away!  So I have amended my goal to hopefully be down 50 by 40.  I'm feeling good about the changes I have made and am planning to start my 40s being a healthier person overall.



Amazing and wonderful.


----------



## lovesmurfs

pwdebbie said:


> Ok, I have to ask.  What does NSV stand for?  I thought I had it figured out but now I am not so sure.



Non-scale victory.


----------



## Mermaid02

pwdebbie said:


> Ok, I have to ask.  What does NSV stand for?  I thought I had it figured out but now I am not so sure.





lovesmurfs said:


> Non-scale victory.



For instance, my pajama pants falling down a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## WDWRids

WI this am.......down another lb....total loss of 3 lbs! I've struggled with getting started(lost a lb then gained it back) but doing much better this week. Nice to see 189 on the scale! My goal this week is to get more exercise in. Anyone do a DVD workout? I just got the Tone it Up DVD and its great! Everyone have a great day!


----------



## pwdebbie

Krissalee said:


> So, I reached a goal today, way ahead of schedule.  When I joined WW in the spring, I had hoped to loose 40 pounds by my 40th birthday.  This would get me about halfway to my ultimate goal.  Well, I am now down 42.6 pounds as of today's weigh in, and my 40th birthday is still 2 months away!  So I have amended my goal to hopefully be down 50 by 40.  I'm feeling good about the changes I have made and am planning to start my 40s being a healthier person overall.



Good for you for doing this at your age.  I wish I had!  Congrats on meeting your goal ahead of time.  I like to set little goals rather than just look at the big picture.  Makes it seem more do-able.


----------



## pwdebbie

lovesmurfs said:


> Non-scale victory.



Thanks!  Makes sense to me now.


----------



## robinb

I lost .6 lbs this week. I'm happy with any loss but i need to step it up.  My goal is another 4 lbs by Thanksgiving.


----------



## pwdebbie

robinb said:


> I lost .6 lbs this week. I'm happy with any loss but i need to step it up.  My goal is another 4 lbs by Thanksgiving.



What do we have, five weeks yet?  I'm sure you can do it.


----------



## lovesmurfs

Uggh.  Up 1.4 at WI, and pretty undeserved -- I had a really good OP week.

I keep wondering whether the 4.6 loss last week was accurate.  My scale at home and the one at WW are pretty close.  I weigh every morning at home, and I never got close to the weight from last week's WI.

Oh well, onward for next week!  Tracked everything for today, with dinner pre-planned, and have 2 APs so far -- I plan on 6 more throughout the day.


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:
			
		

> I lost .6 lbs this week. I'm happy with any loss but i need to step it up.  My goal is another 4 lbs by Thanksgiving.



That seems very doable Robin. A Thanksgiving goal is great. I'm right there with you!


----------



## bumbershoot

I celebrated 50 lbs today.    Hit it last week, but didn't have my normal leader and I wanted to wait.   

Today was the Very First Time I weighed in wearing normal pants (although still lightweight) instead of exercise shorts, though I still wore the lightest top possible (which is a normal top).  I also wore socks (the CA meetings I attended where bare feet weren't allowed really messed with my head, LOL).  Woo!  A precedent has been set.    Next step to work towards is eating before the meeting.  

Oh and today I had the fabled .2 loss.  Loss is a loss is a loss, I'll take it!


----------



## Mermaid02

Lost 1.6 this week to FINALLY hit the 25# lost mark!! So excited for that- I also made it into ONEderland!!


----------



## pwdebbie

bumbershoot said:


> I celebrated 50 lbs today.    Hit it last week, but didn't have my normal leader and I wanted to wait.
> 
> Today was the Very First Time I weighed in wearing normal pants (although still lightweight) instead of exercise shorts, though I still wore the lightest top possible (which is a normal top).  I also wore socks (the CA meetings I attended where bare feet weren't allowed really messed with my head, LOL).  Woo!  A precedent has been set.    Next step to work towards is eating before the meeting.
> 
> Oh and today I had the fabled .2 loss.  Loss is a loss is a loss, I'll take it!



On my dd's card they noted "jeans" on her WI.  I won't eat before my meeting simply because after the meeting I go and get Auntie Anne's pretzels for dh and I (9 points).  I save my points on WI day for that pretzel.  Never knew they were so tasty until I joined WW!



Mermaid02 said:


> Lost 1.6 this week to FINALLY hit the 25# lost mark!! So excited for that- I also made it into ONEderland!!


 
Yay!


----------



## robinb

lovesmurfs said:


> Uggh.  Up 1.4 at WI, and pretty undeserved -- I had a really good OP week.
> 
> I keep wondering whether the 4.6 loss last week was accurate.  My scale at home and the one at WW are pretty close.  I weigh every morning at home, and I never got close to the weight from last week's WI.
> 
> Oh well, onward for next week!  Tracked everything for today, with dinner pre-planned, and have 2 APs so far -- I plan on 6 more throughout the day.


Man, I hate weigh ins like that ... when you do everything right and still gain.  I think that when that happens you need to look at the big picture and how much you have lost in the last couple months and convince yourself it's just a fluke. {{hugs}}



bumbershoot said:


> I celebrated 50 lbs today.    Hit it last week, but didn't have my normal leader and I wanted to wait.
> 
> Today was the Very First Time I weighed in wearing normal pants (although still lightweight) instead of exercise shorts, though I still wore the lightest top possible (which is a normal top).  I also wore socks (the CA meetings I attended where bare feet weren't allowed really messed with my head, LOL).  Woo!  A precedent has been set.    Next step to work towards is eating before the meeting.
> 
> Oh and today I had the fabled .2 loss.  Loss is a loss is a loss, I'll take it!


Ah!  The proverbial "stick of butter" loss.  Like you said, it's still a loss .  I admit that I also dig through my closet for a lightweight top and I now have my "weigh-in" jeans ... I also bough a couple pairs of super light weight socks at Marshall's.



Mermaid02 said:


> Lost 1.6 this week to FINALLY hit the 25# lost mark!! So excited for that- I also made it into ONEderland!!


Congratulations!  That is so exciting to hit two milestones in one weigh-in!


----------



## lovethattink

pwdebbie, thanks for the heads up on this thread!

My goal is to lose 15 to 20 pounds by May. I am stuck at a plateau, where I seem to yo-yo up and down 3 pounds. I've increased exercise, and 0 point foods to try to help with it.


----------



## lovesmurfs

lovethattink said:


> pwdebbie, thanks for the heads up on this thread!
> 
> My goal is to lose 15 to 20 pounds by May. I am stuck at a plateau, where I seem to yo-yo up and down 3 pounds. I've increased exercise, and 0 point foods to try to help with it.



Welcome!  Your goal certainly seems achievable.  You might want to try to shake it up a little in terms of the number of points you use per day.  I had a gain this week and looked at my quite boring tracker -- I've gotten into quite the daily rut.

Google the Wendie plan and see if it might work for you -- the thought behind it is to use fewer points one day, more the next, etc., keeping your metabolism guessing as to what's next.  

Best wishes, and, again, welcome!


----------



## lovethattink

lovesmurfs said:


> Welcome!  Your goal certainly seems achievable.  You might want to try to shake it up a little in terms of the number of points you use per day.  I had a gain this week and looked at my quite boring tracker -- I've gotten into quite the daily rut.
> 
> Google the Wendie plan and see if it might work for you -- the thought behind it is to use fewer points one day, more the next, etc., keeping your metabolism guessing as to what's next.
> 
> Best wishes, and, again, welcome!



Thanks for the welcome and the tip. I'm sure the F&W festival isn't helping either.

Under the old WW plan I was only allowed 19 points a day. Since it changed to the new plan, it shows I'm allowed 26. Maybe a reassement might help too?


----------



## SuperHappyFunTimes

Hello, I've read *most* of this thread and am so inspired by your successes and support.  I'd love to join you here.  Here's the unabridged (sorry it's so long) version of my life:

I'm 38, married with a 13 year old and an almost 2 year old.  I've always struggled with my weight, but kept it to a reasonable plump level (size 10 on a 5'3" frame) because I love to exercise as much as I love to eat!  After my first son, I gained about 30 lbs and held on to it.  During the struggle to get and stay pregnant with my second son (a five year process), I gained another 30 pounds (my high was around 235).  I have done Weight Watchers a few times, but never got to goal.  

In 2010, I decided my weight was part of my reduced fertility, so through focusing on whole, healthy foods, I lost about 30lbs, got down to 205 and got (and stayed!) pregnant.  I had gestational diabetes, which I successfully controlled with a low carb diet.  I ended up gaining no weight during the pregnancy and had a healthy 8lb 2oz baby boy  .  Right after the delivery, I was down to 175, but I managed to gain 30lbs AGAIN during the first six months of DS's life.  I wasn't eating great, but I truly believe I get some strange hormone problems after delivery because the same thing happened the first time with DS#1.  

When he turned one, I decided to get the weight off.  I started walking 3x a week and signed up for the Princess Half Marathon a full year later (only 4 months away now!!).  I went on the South Beach Diet since I was used to low carb eating and lost about 30lbs.  Then I got stuck.  I've been around 173-177 for about 3 months now.  And I've ramped up my training to run/walk intervals up to 6.2 miles on the weekend and 3-4 miles on weekdays (still 3x a week).  I don't think the low carb diet was giving me the energy I needed to get those long workouts done.  

So, I decided (based on some other threads on WISH) to give WW another try.  I'm doing the online version because there are no meetings that work for me due to time or location.  So, the support and accountability on this thread seem like a great fit for me.  

So, I'm down about 30lbs since February and my goal is to lose another 40lbs.  I'm currently 6 lbs away from going from obese to overweight, and when I get there I'm buying myself another running skirt and a garmin watch.  I've got my first 10k in over a decade scheduled for Thanksgiving and I'd love to be under 170 by then (six lbs in a month seems reasonable).  And if I could be down to 158 by the Princess Half Marathon in February I would be thrilled.  But honestly, any downward movement on the scale is going to be awesome.  

I'm still nursing DS#2 (mainly in the evenings and at night) but since he's 22 months old I wasn't sure whether or not to say I was nursing since it's not a lot and certainly isn't his main source of energy - I work full time and don't pump anymore or anything.  I went ahead and marked that I was, and I get a ton of points, so I may try it at that level and then back it down some if I'm not seeing progress...   I'm weaning him in January, so I guess this is just a temporary issue anyways.

Sorry again for the novel!!  And, I agree that Halloween Oreos are of the devil!  I bought a package today as a "goodbye" present to bad eating!


----------



## pwdebbie

lovethattink said:


> Thanks for the welcome and the tip. I'm sure the F&W festival isn't helping either.
> 
> Under the old WW plan I was only allowed 19 points a day. Since it changed to the new plan, it shows I'm allowed 26. Maybe a reassement might help too?



Hi!  Glad to see you here!  How many more times will you be making it over the Festival?


----------



## pwdebbie

SuperHappyFunTimes said:


> Hello, I've read *most* of this thread and am so inspired by your successes and support.  I'd love to join you here.  Here's the unabridged (sorry it's so long) version of my life:
> 
> I'm 38, married with a 13 year old and an almost 2 year old.  I've always struggled with my weight, but kept it to a reasonable plump level (size 10 on a 5'3" frame) because I love to exercise as much as I love to eat!  After my first son, I gained about 30 lbs and held on to it.  During the struggle to get and stay pregnant with my second son (a five year process), I gained another 30 pounds (my high was around 235).  I have done Weight Watchers a few times, but never got to goal.
> 
> In 2010, I decided my weight was part of my reduced fertility, so through focusing on whole, healthy foods, I lost about 30lbs, got down to 205 and got (and stayed!) pregnant.  I had gestational diabetes, which I successfully controlled with a low carb diet.  I ended up gaining no weight during the pregnancy and had a healthy 8lb 2oz baby boy  .  Right after the delivery, I was down to 175, but I managed to gain 30lbs AGAIN during the first six months of DS's life.  I wasn't eating great, but I truly believe I get some strange hormone problems after delivery because the same thing happened the first time with DS#1.
> 
> When he turned one, I decided to get the weight off.  I started walking 3x a week and signed up for the Princess Half Marathon a full year later (only 4 months away now!!).  I went on the South Beach Diet since I was used to low carb eating and lost about 30lbs.  Then I got stuck.  I've been around 173-177 for about 3 months now.  And I've ramped up my training to run/walk intervals up to 6.2 miles on the weekend and 3-4 miles on weekdays (still 3x a week).  I don't think the low carb diet was giving me the energy I needed to get those long workouts done.
> 
> So, I decided (based on some other threads on WISH) to give WW another try.  I'm doing the online version because there are no meetings that work for me due to time or location.  So, the support and accountability on this thread seem like a great fit for me.
> 
> So, I'm down about 30lbs since February and my goal is to lose another 40lbs.  I'm currently 6 lbs away from going from obese to overweight, and when I get there I'm buying myself another running skirt and a garmin watch.  I've got my first 10k in over a decade scheduled for Thanksgiving and I'd love to be under 170 by then (six lbs in a month seems reasonable).  And if I could be down to 158 by the Princess Half Marathon in February I would be thrilled.  But honestly, any downward movement on the scale is going to be awesome.
> 
> I'm still nursing DS#2 (mainly in the evenings and at night) but since he's 22 months old I wasn't sure whether or not to say I was nursing since it's not a lot and certainly isn't his main source of energy - I work full time and don't pump anymore or anything.  I went ahead and marked that I was, and I get a ton of points, so I may try it at that level and then back it down some if I'm not seeing progress...   I'm weaning him in January, so I guess this is just a temporary issue anyways.
> 
> Sorry again for the novel!!  And, I agree that Halloween Oreos are of the devil!  I bought a package today as a "goodbye" present to bad eating!



Well, now, I have to say that I have NEVER worn a size 10.  I'm 5'3" also.  My mom was in the hospital often and I was living with Italian aunts (Eat! Eat! What, you don't like my cooking?  I made this just for you!  Eat!) off and on between third and sixth grade.  I remember at one point my grandmother took me shopping because all my clothes were too small and that was when I went from kids size into juniors (do they even sell junior size anymore?) -- junior size 13.  From there it was to size 14 and that's what I wore through high school.  I will be happy to see size 14 again!  (I just bought new pants, size 16, so 14 is actually in sight!)


----------



## lovethattink

pwdebbie said:


> Hi!  Glad to see you here!  How many more times will you be making it over the Festival?



Thanks! Probably a few more times. But no plans to go back this week. 



SuperHappyFunTimes said:


> So, I'm down about 30lbs since February and my goal is to lose another 40lbs.  I'm currently 6 lbs away from going from obese to overweight, and when I get there I'm buying myself another running skirt and a garmin watch.  I've got my first 10k in over a decade scheduled for Thanksgiving and I'd love to be under 170 by then (six lbs in a month seems reasonable).  And if I could be down to 158 by the Princess Half Marathon in February I would be thrilled.  But honestly, any downward movement on the scale is going to be awesome.



Congrats on losing 30 pounds!!

I'm a shorty too, 4'11''. I've gone from a size 14 to a 12.



pwdebbie said:


> Well, now, I have to say that I have NEVER worn a size 10.  I'm 5'3" also.  My mom was in the hospital often and I was living with Italian aunts (Eat! Eat! What, you don't like my cooking?  I made this just for you!  Eat!) off and on between third and sixth grade.  I remember at one point my grandmother took me shopping because all my clothes were too small and that was when I went from kids size in juniors (do they even sell junior size anymore?) -- junior size 13.  From there it was to size 14 and that's what I wore through high school.  I will be happy to see size 14 again!  (I just bought new pants, size 16, so 14 is actually in sight!)



That's great, you are getting close! 

I was the opposite. I had a very high metabolism as a kid. I graduated from high school weighing just under 80 pounds and could eat anything in sight. Now I smell something yummy and put on a pound, lol. That pumpkin spice funnel cake at Epcot was a set back, even sharing it 3 ways.


----------



## bumbershoot

Mermaid02 said:


> Lost 1.6 this week to FINALLY hit the 25# lost mark!! So excited for that- I also made it into ONEderland!!



WOOOHOOO!



pwdebbie said:


> On my dd's card they noted "jeans" on her WI.  I won't eat before my meeting simply because after the meeting I go and get Auntie Anne's pretzels for dh and I (9 points).  I save my points on WI day for that pretzel.  Never knew they were so tasty until I joined WW!



  We do have a nice visit to Starbucks after WI (it's right up the street), but the meeting is at 10:30, we're a chatty bunch and often visit after the meeting, and so sometimes we aren't stepping into Sbx until noon.  A banana in the morning would be nice, but it's a mental hurdle!  



robinb said:


> Ah!  The proverbial "stick of butter" loss.



So true.  




lovethattink said:


> Under the old WW plan I was only allowed 19 points a day. Since it changed to the new plan, it shows I'm allowed 26. Maybe a reassement might help too?



Remember that they changed the way they calculate points in foods, so in a big way it's a wash.  For me it's a mental thing; under 20 sounded like a death sentence to me before, but 26 sounds like I have more choices in a day to get to that point.  Of course, this time I'm doing Weekly and Activity as well, so that's more choices as well.


----------



## pwdebbie

lovethattink said:


> I was the opposite. I had a very high metabolism as a kid. I graduated from high school weighing just under 80 pounds and could eat anything in sight. Now I smell something yummy and put on a pound, lol. That pumpkin spice funnel cake at Epcot was a set back, even sharing it 3 ways.



Up until fourth grade, I was one of the tallest in the class and one of the skinniest.  People actually worried about me because I was so skinny.  All that changed in fourth grade when I, shall we say, matured.  I was the first of my friends to experience everything and my aunts really didn't know how to deal with it as they had never had children.


----------



## keahgirl8

It's weigh-in day!  I am down 1.2 pounds, 81 total!


----------



## figment814

pwdebbie said:


> Up until fourth grade, I was one of the tallest in the class and one of the skinniest.  People actually worried about me because I was so skinny.  All that changed in fourth grade when I, shall we say, matured.  I was the first of my friends to experience everything and my aunts really didn't know how to deal with it as they had never had children.



4th grade was when I put on the weigh too...but I didn't mature for 4 or five more years!



SuperHappyFunTimes said:


> Hello, I've read *most* of this thread and am so inspired by your successes and support.  I'd love to join you here.
> 
> 
> So, I'm down about 30lbs since February and my goal is to lose another 40lbs.  I'm currently 6 lbs away from going from obese to overweight, and when I get there I'm buying myself another running skirt and a garmin watch.  I've got my first 10k in over a decade scheduled for Thanksgiving and I'd love to be under 170 by then (six lbs in a month seems reasonable).  And if I could be down to 158 by the Princess Half Marathon in February I would be thrilled.  But honestly, any downward movement on the scale is going to be awesome.



Welcome and good luck!  I am looking at the possibility of doing the Princess Half in *2014*, I don't enjoy working out for working outs sake, but if I have a goal to work towards, I am much better.



lovesmurfs said:


> Welcome!  Your goal certainly seems achievable.  You might want to try to shake it up a little in terms of the number of points you use per day.  I had a gain this week and looked at my quite boring tracker -- I've gotten into quite the daily rut.
> 
> Google the Wendie plan and see if it might work for you -- the thought behind it is to use fewer points one day, more the next, etc., keeping your metabolism guessing as to what's next.
> 
> Best wishes, and, again, welcome!



I am a big believer in shaking up your points, while I never followed the Wendie Plan exactly, I have found that if I follow a high point day with a low point day, I am less likely to see a hit on the scale that week.  It may not work for everyone, but I have seen success doing this.



lovethattink said:


> pwdebbie, thanks for the heads up on this thread!
> 
> My goal is to lose 15 to 20 pounds by May. I am stuck at a plateau, where I seem to yo-yo up and down 3 pounds. I've increased exercise, and 0 point foods to try to help with it.



It sounds like a reasonable goal!  Maybe seeing a nutritionist or just having someone else review your points tracker for a few weeks may help!



Mermaid02 said:


> Lost 1.6 this week to FINALLY hit the 25# lost mark!! So excited for that- I also made it into ONEderland!!





bumbershoot said:


> I celebrated 50 lbs today.    Hit it last week, but didn't have my normal leader and I wanted to wait.
> 
> Today was the Very First Time I weighed in wearing normal pants (although still lightweight) instead of exercise shorts, though I still wore the lightest top possible (which is a normal top).  I also wore socks (the CA meetings I attended where bare feet weren't allowed really messed with my head, LOL).  Woo!  A precedent has been set.    Next step to work towards is eating before the meeting.
> 
> Oh and today I had the fabled .2 loss.  Loss is a loss is a loss, I'll take it!



Yay for milestones!! 



lovesmurfs said:


> Uggh.  Up 1.4 at WI, and pretty undeserved -- I had a really good OP week.
> 
> I keep wondering whether the 4.6 loss last week was accurate.  My scale at home and the one at WW are pretty close.  I weigh every morning at home, and I never got close to the weight from last week's WI.
> 
> Oh well, onward for next week!  Tracked everything for today, with dinner pre-planned, and have 2 APs so far -- I plan on 6 more throughout the day.



Weekly weigh ins are just snapshots, they don't tell the full story.  Focus on your averages, which is 2.6 pds over those two weeks, which is awesome.  



robinb said:


> I lost .6 lbs this week. I'm happy with any loss but i need to step it up.  My goal is another 4 lbs by Thanksgiving.



Sounds very doable!


----------



## christinascreative

Good news: WI on Saturday... down .4 to a total of 35.2 lost since the beginning of May.

Better news: I bought a size 10 dress this weekend for the first time in YEARS.  When I started in May, I was a 16.

BEST news: I went to the doctor on Friday who decreased my medication for insulin resistance AND said that if I keep this up, I should be completely OFF of it in January!

Hope everyone has a great week this week--- just keep swimming! We're all going to get there together and be a bunch of hot tamales!!!


----------



## Sandi

christinascreative said:


> Good news: WI on Saturday... down .4 to a total of 35.2 lost since the beginning of May.
> 
> Better news: I bought a size 10 dress this weekend for the first time in YEARS.  When I started in May, I was a 16.
> 
> BEST news: I went to the doctor on Friday who decreased my medication for insulin resistance AND said that if I keep this up, I should be completely OFF of it in January!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week this week--- just keep swimming! We're all going to get there together and be a bunch of hot tamales!!!



Congratulations on all of those accomplishments!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

christinascreative said:


> Good news: WI on Saturday... down .4 to a total of 35.2 lost since the beginning of May.
> 
> Better news: I bought a size 10 dress this weekend for the first time in YEARS.  When I started in May, I was a 16.
> 
> BEST news: I went to the doctor on Friday who decreased my medication for insulin resistance AND said that if I keep this up, I should be completely OFF of it in January!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week this week--- just keep swimming! We're all going to get there together and be a bunch of hot tamales!!!





That is great news!!! Congrats! Keep it up!


----------



## SuperHappyFunTimes

Thanks for the welcome.  I managed to track my points all day today!  I've had a few false starts in the past where I signed up and couldn't even manage one whole day.  The free fruit is a great change!  I always hated having to use a point on an apple.


----------



## keahgirl8

SuperHappyFunTimes said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcome.  I managed to track my points all day today!  I've had a few false starts in the past where I signed up and couldn't even manage one whole day.  The free fruit is a great change!  I always hated having to use a point on an apple.



Congratulations and welcome from me too!  Stick with it!


----------



## Krissalee

Recently I have been rather frustrated when attending meetings and thought this would be a good place to vent.  I'm also curious if anyone else has been experiencing this type if thing as well.  It seems like for the last 4-6 weeks, the entire meeting is a 30 minute commercial for the Active Link.  Most of the time we are barely touching on the topics of the week.  The leader and the receptionist have this mock "challenge" with each other that starts at the beginning of the meeting, where the compare how many activity bars are showing on their Active Link.  Then they keep moving to see who can earn the most bars during the meeting.  The leader jumps up and down, and then yells at the receptionist who is bouncing around as we'll, stocking shelves and doing jumping jacks behind the partition.  The receptionist will dance across the back of the meeting area, and gloat about earning more bars. It was cute the first time, but now it just seems over played, and really annoying.  It is so irritating that I am considering going to another meeting, because I no longer feel I am getting out of them what I used to - it is now all their schtick.


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day!  I am down 1.2 pounds, 81 total!



Wow, just wow!  I know I keep saying the same thing, but you really do inspire me!



Krissalee said:


> Recently I have been rather frustrated when attending meetings and thought this would be a good place to vent.  I'm also curious if anyone else has been experiencing this type if thing as well.  It seems like for the last 4-6 weeks, the entire meeting is a 30 minute commercial for the Active Link.  Most of the time we are barely touching on the topics of the week.  The leader and the receptionist have this mock "challenge" with each other that starts at the beginning of the meeting, where the compare how many activity bars are showing on their Active Link.  Then they keep moving to see who can earn the most bars during the meeting.  The leader jumps up and down, and then yells at the receptionist who is bouncing around as we'll, stocking shelves and doing jumping jacks behind the partition.  The receptionist will dance across the back of the meeting area, and gloat about earning more bars. It was cute the first time, but now it just seems over played, and really annoying.  It is so irritating that I am considering going to another meeting, because I no longer feel I am getting out of them what I used to - it is now all their schtick.



Oh my, nothing like that at our meetings.  And I'm glad for that!


----------



## pwdebbie

christinascreative said:


> Good news: WI on Saturday... down .4 to a total of 35.2 lost since the beginning of May.
> 
> Better news: I bought a size 10 dress this weekend for the first time in YEARS.  When I started in May, I was a 16.
> 
> BEST news: I went to the doctor on Friday who decreased my medication for insulin resistance AND said that if I keep this up, I should be completely OFF of it in January!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week this week--- just keep swimming! We're all going to get there together and be a bunch of hot tamales!!!



Well, I don't think I'll ever be a hot tamale.  

Awesome about the med change.  I'm waiting for the day I don't have to use bp meds any more.


----------



## Sandi

Krissalee said:


> Recently I have been rather frustrated when attending meetings and thought this would be a good place to vent.  I'm also curious if anyone else has been experiencing this type if thing as well.  It seems like for the last 4-6 weeks, the entire meeting is a 30 minute commercial for the Active Link.  Most of the time we are barely touching on the topics of the week.  The leader and the receptionist have this mock "challenge" with each other that starts at the beginning of the meeting, where the compare how many activity bars are showing on their Active Link.  Then they keep moving to see who can earn the most bars during the meeting.  The leader jumps up and down, and then yells at the receptionist who is bouncing around as we'll, stocking shelves and doing jumping jacks behind the partition.  The receptionist will dance across the back of the meeting area, and gloat about earning more bars. It was cute the first time, but now it just seems over played, and really annoying.  It is so irritating that I am considering going to another meeting, because I no longer feel I am getting out of them what I used to - it is now all their schtick.



That would get old after the first time.  That has definitely not been happening at my meetings.  If you don't believe you have the kind of relationship with the leader that you can talk with her about this after class, I'd be looking for a new meeting leader.  It might also be helpful to mention to the new meeting leader why you switched -- WW wants leaders to go through the theme to keep people energized and to learn.  Maybe the leader needs to hear that from one of her peers.  Good luck!


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Wow, just wow!  I know I keep saying the same thing, but you really do inspire me!



Thank you so much!  That is very humbling. 



			
				pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Well, I don't think I'll ever be a hot tamale.



I wouldn't be so sure!


----------



## bumbershoot

Krissalee said:


> Recently I have been rather frustrated when attending meetings and thought this would be a good place to vent.  I'm also curious if anyone else has been experiencing this type if thing as well.  It seems like for the last 4-6 weeks, the entire meeting is a 30 minute commercial for the Active Link.  Most of the time we are barely touching on the topics of the week.  The leader and the receptionist have this mock "challenge" with each other that starts at the beginning of the meeting, where the compare how many activity bars are showing on their Active Link.  Then they keep moving to see who can earn the most bars during the meeting.  The leader jumps up and down, and then yells at the receptionist who is bouncing around as we'll, stocking shelves and doing jumping jacks behind the partition.  The receptionist will dance across the back of the meeting area, and gloat about earning more bars. It was cute the first time, but now it just seems over played, and really annoying.  It is so irritating that I am considering going to another meeting, because I no longer feel I am getting out of them what I used to - it is now all their schtick.



I might actually have to kill my leader if she started doing that.  

OK I'd just find a new meeting, after seriously complaining about that nonsense.


They brought it up in our meeting for the first time last week, and I hope they don't do it again.  She is usually very good at explaining things, but managed to give the impression that she earns 6 APs a day by doing 40 minutes on the elliptical.  Uh, no. DH can earn 6 APs by doing that, but he's a heck of a lot bigger than she is!  She explained it really very poorly, and I am SO tired of the "pull the AL out of the bra" stuff.  Take the stupid thing out BEFORE you go out in public, OK?  It's icky, and it doesn't help MEN want to get it, if they think they can only wear it *there*!


I can't believe I've remained on track these last almost 2 months.  MIL has bounced in and out of the hospital with continued embolic strokes, and I'm the main person who CAN be there for her, since I'm at home.  Poor DS is dragged around with me, since I homeschool, but that has been challenging since so much of our time is spent with her at hospitals and doctor's offices!  

My fruit/veggie consumption has plummeted, as has my healthy oils...and I think that at some point here my body will say "no" to more losses until I can eat at home more often.  It's just such a challenge to do this!  

If any of you out there are caregivers, especially those who do it full time and not just in crisis mode, I'm impressed by you!  Because just the level that I"m doing this at is some of the most exhausting work I've ever done.  I keep hoping someone will hand me a newborn to care for, instead of my MIL!  I think I'd get more sleep.


----------



## pwdebbie

bumbershoot said:


> I can't believe I've remained on track these last almost 2 months.  MIL has bounced in and out of the hospital with continued embolic strokes, and I'm the main person who CAN be there for her, since I'm at home.  Poor DS is dragged around with me, since I homeschool, but that has been challenging since so much of our time is spent with her at hospitals and doctor's offices!
> 
> My fruit/veggie consumption has plummeted, as has my healthy oils...and I think that at some point here my body will say "no" to more losses until I can eat at home more often.  It's just such a challenge to do this!
> 
> If any of you out there are caregivers, especially those who do it full time and not just in crisis mode, I'm impressed by you!  Because just the level that I"m doing this at is some of the most exhausting work I've ever done.  I keep hoping someone will hand me a newborn to care for, instead of my MIL!  I think I'd get more sleep.



I took care of my mil from Jan. 1, 2010 until her death in August.  She moved in with us.  We thought we would have a lot of family support locally, but that did not happen.  I even ended up sick and in bed plus hospital tests at one point for two weeks.  But even then I still had to take care of getting her up in the morning, down at night, and all the bathroom stuff.  No one else offered help.  

The hardest thing during those eight months was not being able to sleep at night.  I often thought that a newborn would have been easier because mil called to be taken to the bathroom seven or eight times a night.  That was absolutely exhausting.  

But on the plus side, I got to know my mil so much better and actually I enjoyed her company here those last months.  I became very attached to her even though there were many times I was absolutely frustrated and in tears (never in front of her though).  The one thing I said to myself when she came was that I wanted to have no regrets when she left.  And I don't, which is a very good feeling.

What did I learn?  ASK clearly for help when you need it.  Have a family meeting if necessary to get others on board.  In retrospect, I should have insisted that one of our daughters come just one night a month to give us the opportunity to have a full night of sleep in a hotel room.  Say NO when you need to.  Use resources available in the community.  We hired Comfort Keepers once a week so that we could get out and do our grocery shopping and have lunch.  Medicare might cover something like that.  We also used a visiting nurse service and later turned to them for hospice care at the end.

You have to take care of yourself first if you are going to take care of someone else.  Maybe that's the most important thing I can say to you.


----------



## christinascreative

Sandi said:


> Congratulations on all of those accomplishments!





MellieluvsDisney said:


> That is great news!!! Congrats! Keep it up!


Thanks 



pwdebbie said:


> Well, I don't think I'll ever be a hot tamale.
> 
> Awesome about the med change.  I'm waiting for the day I don't have to use bp meds any more.


You CAN be a hot tamale  I mean, why not try for it? 
And-- I know that day will come for you and feel amazing. I can't wait til I'm off my meds.


----------



## lovethattink

Thanks for the welcome and the advice!!

Congrats to everyone who posted losses!






bumbershoot said:


> I can't believe I've remained on track these last almost 2 months.  MIL has bounced in and out of the hospital with continued embolic strokes, and I'm the main person who CAN be there for her, since I'm at home.  Poor DS is dragged around with me, since I homeschool, but that has been challenging since so much of our time is spent with her at hospitals and doctor's offices!
> 
> My fruit/veggie consumption has plummeted, as has my healthy oils...and I think that at some point here my body will say "no" to more losses until I can eat at home more often.  It's just such a challenge to do this!
> 
> If any of you out there are caregivers, especially those who do it full time and not just in crisis mode, I'm impressed by you!  Because just the level that I"m doing this at is some of the most exhausting work I've ever done.  I keep hoping someone will hand me a newborn to care for, instead of my MIL!  I think I'd get more sleep.



So sorry to hear about your MIL. I understand how hard it is to be a caregiver. Please be sure to take time for yourself. After 2 years of not getting to sleep through the night, my body had enough. I had to learn the hard way to take care of myself so that I can take care of the others.

We are a homeschooling family too! I'm sorry your son has to tag along to all the appointments, but I'm sure it helps to be able to have that flexibility with his schedule.


----------



## Sandi

bumbershoot said:


> I can't believe I've remained on track these last almost 2 months.  MIL has bounced in and out of the hospital with continued embolic strokes, and I'm the main person who CAN be there for her, since I'm at home.  Poor DS is dragged around with me, since I homeschool, but that has been challenging since so much of our time is spent with her at hospitals and doctor's offices!
> 
> My fruit/veggie consumption has plummeted, as has my healthy oils...and I think that at some point here my body will say "no" to more losses until I can eat at home more often.  It's just such a challenge to do this!
> 
> If any of you out there are caregivers, especially those who do it full time and not just in crisis mode, I'm impressed by you!  Because just the level that I"m doing this at is some of the most exhausting work I've ever done.  I keep hoping someone will hand me a newborn to care for, instead of my MIL!  I think I'd get more sleep.



Sorry about your situation.  Don't let it affect your health -- that will do no one any good!  In addition to Debbie's suggestions, see if there is a state or local government agency like Office of Services to the Aging.  My friend is the Director of the Michigan Office and she contends that people don't ask for help that they are ready to give.  Until they know someone needs help, they can't really do anything.  

I find it exhausting just to go sit with my parents when one or the other is in the hospital (they're both doing fine now -- knock wood).


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Krissalee said:


> Recently I have been rather frustrated when attending meetings and thought this would be a good place to vent.  I'm also curious if anyone else has been experiencing this type if thing as well.  It seems like for the last 4-6 weeks, the entire meeting is a 30 minute commercial for the Active Link.  Most of the time we are barely touching on the topics of the week.  The leader and the receptionist have this mock "challenge" with each other that starts at the beginning of the meeting, where the compare how many activity bars are showing on their Active Link.  Then they keep moving to see who can earn the most bars during the meeting.  The leader jumps up and down, and then yells at the receptionist who is bouncing around as we'll, stocking shelves and doing jumping jacks behind the partition.  The receptionist will dance across the back of the meeting area, and gloat about earning more bars. It was cute the first time, but now it just seems over played, and really annoying.  It is so irritating that I am considering going to another meeting, because I no longer feel I am getting out of them what I used to - it is now all their schtick.



That would drive me nuts too!  I'd let them know how it makes you feel before you actually leave.  They may not know it bothers anyone.  Why not ask in your next meeting when the meetings will be going back to regular topics?  If it's bothering you, you can bet it's also bothering others.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I see a few of you have links to your trip reports below your signatures.  I'm wondering if someone would mind telling me how to do that, please.


----------



## pwdebbie

christinascreative said:


> You CAN be a hot tamale  I mean, why not try for it?



At 57? I don't think so!


----------



## lovethattink

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I see a few of you have links to your trip reports below your signatures.  I'm wondering if someone would mind telling me how to do that, please.




Copy the link you want to put in your siggie

Click user cp

Then click edit signature

There should be a globe, click the globe

Remove the http:

right click and paste your url to the box

click either preview to see it, or save to save it if you think you've got it.


----------



## bumbershoot

pwdebbie said:


> I took care of my mil from Jan. 1, 2010 until her death in August.  She moved in with us.  We thought we would have a lot of family support locally, but that did not happen.  I even ended up sick and in bed plus hospital tests at one point for two weeks.  But even then I still had to take care of getting her up in the morning, down at night, and all the bathroom stuff.  No one else offered help.
> 
> The hardest thing during those eight months was not being able to sleep at night.  I often thought that a newborn would have been easier because mil called to be taken to the bathroom seven or eight times a night.  That was absolutely exhausting.
> 
> But on the plus side, I got to know my mil so much better and actually I enjoyed her company here those last months.  I became very attached to her even though there were many times I was absolutely frustrated and in tears (never in front of her though).  The one thing I said to myself when she came was that I wanted to have no regrets when she left.  And I don't, which is a very good feeling.
> 
> What did I learn?  ASK clearly for help when you need it.  Have a family meeting if necessary to get others on board.  In retrospect, I should have insisted that one of our daughters come just one night a month to give us the opportunity to have a full night of sleep in a hotel room.  Say NO when you need to.  Use resources available in the community.  We hired Comfort Keepers once a week so that we could get out and do our grocery shopping and have lunch.  Medicare might cover something like that.  We also used a visiting nurse service and later turned to them for hospice care at the end.
> 
> You have to take care of yourself first if you are going to take care of someone else.  Maybe that's the most important thing I can say to you.



Thank you thank you.  

I, too, want to have no regrets with her.  

DH has been on a work trip for what seems like forever now (a total of 9 days, he's home on Thursday) and it was a huge mistake to not have him cancel or come home early, but we didn't realize that this last stroke was going to be so, relatively, big.  This one has created a huge deficit in memory, both long and short term, but she's so good at covering that it's hard to get others to see it.  She even had a home health nurse in her home one day, and it was a day she took NONE of her pills whatsoever, and didn't check her blood sugars even once.  She forgot all day, and told people she'd done it, all day.  The next day she was doing her prayers/chants, and we think she just kept forgetting how many she had done, so she kept on doing them.  No pills that morning, no food, no blood sugar checks, despite multiple phone calls with people...and that's the day she had the biggest stroke so far.  

She needs more care, and we're getting the family together once DH is back to start figuring out HOW.  



lovethattink said:


> So sorry to hear about your MIL. I understand how hard it is to be a caregiver. Please be sure to take time for yourself. After 2 years of not getting to sleep through the night, my body had enough. I had to learn the hard way to take care of myself so that I can take care of the others.
> 
> We are a homeschooling family too! I'm sorry your son has to tag along to all the appointments, but I'm sure it helps to be able to have that flexibility with his schedule.



Thank you!!!

And yes the flexibility helps.  If I had to schedule appts around carpools and projects and all the rest it would be so much harder.




Sandi said:


> Sorry about your situation.  Don't let it affect your health -- that will do no one any good!  In addition to Debbie's suggestions, see if there is a state or local government agency like Office of Services to the Aging.  My friend is the Director of the Michigan Office and she contends that people don't ask for help that they are ready to give.  Until they know someone needs help, they can't really do anything.
> 
> I find it exhausting just to go sit with my parents when one or the other is in the hospital (they're both doing fine now -- knock wood).



Thank you very much!

Yes, just sitting at the hospital is exhausting, I agree.  



I appreciate all the responses to my cry for help last night.  Thank you so much.


----------



## figment814

christinascreative said:


> Good news: WI on Saturday... down .4 to a total of 35.2 lost since the beginning of May.
> 
> Better news: I bought a size 10 dress this weekend for the first time in YEARS.  When I started in May, I was a 16.
> 
> BEST news: I went to the doctor on Friday who decreased my medication for insulin resistance AND said that if I keep this up, I should be completely OFF of it in January!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week this week--- just keep swimming! We're all going to get there together and be a bunch of hot tamales!!!



That's awesome!



bumbershoot said:


> I can't believe I've remained on track these last almost 2 months.  MIL has bounced in and out of the hospital with continued embolic strokes, and I'm the main person who CAN be there for her, since I'm at home.  Poor DS is dragged around with me, since I homeschool, but that has been challenging since so much of our time is spent with her at hospitals and doctor's offices!
> 
> My fruit/veggie consumption has plummeted, as has my healthy oils...and I think that at some point here my body will say "no" to more losses until I can eat at home more often.  It's just such a challenge to do this!
> 
> If any of you out there are caregivers, especially those who do it full time and not just in crisis mode, I'm impressed by you!  Because just the level that I"m doing this at is some of the most exhausting work I've ever done.  I keep hoping someone will hand me a newborn to care for, instead of my MIL!  I think I'd get more sleep.



Wow it sounds like you are doing great despite having a tougher road then normal!  While you may not be "perfect" in the eyes of WW you are still focused enough to stay on your journey!



pwdebbie said:


> At 57? I don't think so!



Christie Brinkley is 58 and still a "hot tamale"!


----------



## christinascreative

figment814 said:


> Christie Brinkley is 58 and still a "hot tamale"!



Yes, and so is Madeline Stowe (Revenge) who is 54. I saw her at the Katie Couric show taping yesterday and I would KILL to look like that PERIOD. I'm 34 and have NOTHING on her! Well, yet...   GO for it!


----------



## bumbershoot

figment814 said:


> Wow it sounds like you are doing great despite having a tougher road then normal!  While you may not be "perfect" in the eyes of WW you are still focused enough to stay on your journey!



It's extremely convenient that I find the concept of eating while in a hospital to be really really gross, LOL.  I'm not germaphobic except for in that respect; seeing the people in scrubs getting food in the cafeteria makes me wonder where those scrubs have been, where their shoes have been, etc etc, and I just don't want to eat.  That's probably been my saving grace in all of this!  

**************************

In an effort to get veggies in again, I went to Trader Joes.  Bought the pre-chopped onions in a bag, bought that thing of chopped veggies that you can just toss in a salad or whatever...very helpful.  The last two nights I've used a Gardein product (vegetarian substitute for meat, I suppose you could call it) called "beefless tips" cooked in a pan with my oils, a bunch of onions, and a bunch of those chopped veggies.  Tonight I added a whole bunch of spinach.  Pepper (I'm really into black pepper right now), a bit of soy sauce, ooh yum.  

I'm a big volume eater when I can be, so all those veggies make me happy.


----------



## pwdebbie

I had a surprisingly good WI last night.  3.2 lbs for a total of 60.6 off now.  I think I can reasonably expect to reach 70 lbs off by Christmas.


----------



## lovesmurfs

pwdebbie said:


> I had a surprisingly good WI last night.  3.2 lbs for a total of 60.6 off now.  I think I can reasonably expect to reach 70 lbs off by Christmas.


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

pwdebbie said:


> I had a surprisingly good WI last night.  3.2 lbs for a total of 60.6 off now.  I think I can reasonably expect to reach 70 lbs off by Christmas.



Wow!!! Congrats!!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

WI day! Down 2.5 pounds. Another big loss this week. Another 5 pounds lost, bringing my total weight loss to 20.6 pounds. 

WW online changed my points last week to 33, but I decided to stay at 34 because I am losing weight with those points, and didn't see the need to change right now.

Anybody else done that before?


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Hello Fellow WWers!

Hoping I can just jump in. I read back a few pages and your awesome losses tell me there are a lot of things I can learn from you. 

I won't go into my long sad tale of how I got to be where I am, I will just say that after vacations, business trips, and an injury, I am pretty much where I was when I joined WW back in March for the umpteenth time. I have decided I am going to turn this around, and I was looking for new resources. I do attend meetings and have etools and Activelink, so really, no reason I can't get my act together. 

My biggest challenge is I also run (ok, it's probably a jog but it's a run for me!), and this makes me more hungry. I'm training for my 10th Half marathon (WDW Donald in January!), or trying to. I have been nursing a hamstring injury through 2 halfs in August and September, and after the last one my leg had a rebellion. Now I am just starting to try to walk/jog/run again. While sedentary for the last month, my eating increased rather than decreased, and I stopped going to my meetings. Sigh. This is totally self-inflicted, and I am the only one who can decide to turn it around. 

I had been very slowly losing since 2007, but stuck in the same range (with 50 lbs to lose) for the last year or so. It was like I got under 200, and then just couldn't get myself going again. I don't know what my mental block is, but I am determined to find out and not quit WW this time. I am in this for a lifestyle not a short term change, and even when I went kind of crazy with the eating, I still haven't started drinking soda again, or eating some of my trigger items or massive portions daily. I have definitely had some massive portion days, but I would have a good day here and there. 

So much for not going into my sad story!  

Maria


----------



## christinascreative

pwdebbie said:


> I had a surprisingly good WI last night.  3.2 lbs for a total of 60.6 off now.  I think I can reasonably expect to reach 70 lbs off by Christmas.


Words escape me other than you are AWESOME! 



lovesmurfs said:


>


OK & Ditto!  Seriously pwdebbie- just SUCH an awesome job. You must feel amazing!



MellieluvsDisney said:


> WI day! Down 2.5 pounds. Another big loss this week. Another 5 pounds lost, bringing my total weight loss to 20.6 pounds.
> 
> WW online changed my points last week to 33, but I decided to stay at 34 because I am losing weight with those points, and didn't see the need to change right now.
> 
> Anybody else done that before?



I haven't done it for a full week, sometimes I borrow a point if I have just 1 leftover for the day and sometimes I leave that 1 point on the table. It hasn't affected that much-- as long as I'm making sure I don't make it a habit. But your situation is different. Why not experiment- if it doesn't work, then do what they say the next week. No harm, no foul. If you go to meetings too, you can always ask your leader about what's working for you and if you can keep that extra point for a week or so.


----------



## robinb

bumbershoot said:


> I can't believe I've remained on track these last almost 2 months.  MIL has bounced in and out of the hospital with continued embolic strokes, and I'm the main person who CAN be there for her, since I'm at home.  Poor DS is dragged around with me, since I homeschool, but that has been challenging since so much of our time is spent with her at hospitals and doctor's offices!
> 
> My fruit/veggie consumption has plummeted, as has my healthy oils...and I think that at some point here my body will say "no" to more losses until I can eat at home more often.  It's just such a challenge to do this!


{{hugs}}  I am amazed at how well you are doing.  When my mom was in the hospital I had to travel to Chicago for weeks on end and I turned to my old take-out comfort foods.  I tried to convince myself to eat one meal with veggies, but that didn't always work out for me.  I'm glad that you are still able to maintain a healthy weight loss and still deal with the stress of being a caregiver without chowing down .


----------



## robinb

pwdebbie said:


> I had a surprisingly good WI last night.  3.2 lbs for a total of 60.6 off now.  I think I can reasonably expect to reach 70 lbs off by Christmas.


That is totally doable! 



MellieluvsDisney said:


> WI day! Down 2.5 pounds. Another big loss this week. Another 5 pounds lost, bringing my total weight loss to 20.6 pounds.
> 
> WW online changed my points last week to 33, but I decided to stay at 34 because I am losing weight with those points, and didn't see the need to change right now.
> 
> Anybody else done that before?


Congratulations on losing 20 lbs!  Whoo hoo!  Personally, I would step down to the 33 points now because this is the time that WW thinks you should.  I know that I would feel deprived if I had to adjust down more than one point if my weigh loss stalled so I would just take the "hit" now and try to see it as a positive that your body doesn't need as much food.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

lovethattink said:


> Copy the link you want to put in your siggie
> 
> Click user cp
> 
> Then click edit signature
> 
> There should be a globe, click the globe
> 
> Remove the http:
> 
> right click and paste your url to the box
> 
> click either preview to see it, or save to save it if you think you've got it.



Thanks, now how do I get it to say the name of my trip report?


----------



## robinb

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Thanks, now how do I get it to say the name of my trip report?


You need to go in and edit the BB Code to say:
[ url=link ]Name of Trip Report [/url]


----------



## pwdebbie

Krissalee said:


> Recently I have been rather frustrated when attending meetings and thought this would be a good place to vent.  I'm also curious if anyone else has been experiencing this type if thing as well.  It seems like for the last 4-6 weeks, the entire meeting is a 30 minute commercial for the Active Link.  Most of the time we are barely touching on the topics of the week.  The leader and the receptionist have this mock "challenge" with each other that starts at the beginning of the meeting, where the compare how many activity bars are showing on their Active Link.  Then they keep moving to see who can earn the most bars during the meeting.  The leader jumps up and down, and then yells at the receptionist who is bouncing around as we'll, stocking shelves and doing jumping jacks behind the partition.  The receptionist will dance across the back of the meeting area, and gloat about earning more bars. It was cute the first time, but now it just seems over played, and really annoying.  It is so irritating that I am considering going to another meeting, because I no longer feel I am getting out of them what I used to - it is now all their schtick.



In view of what you wrote, I wanted to tell you about our meeting this week.

Yes, Active Link was presented.  We also had to go around the room and visit five stations that each promoted a WW product.  Videos, mat, punch gloves, hand weights, and strength band.  At each station we were to try out the products.  Then we sat back down for the meeting.  I got the feeling that the leaders are pushed to promote WW products and really can't avoid it.  However, since I've been going, this was the first meeting that actually ran over -- because after we did all the stations, the leader then handled the meeting the way she usually does.  I did not feel at all like I was sitting through a sales pitch.  Our leader maintained the focus on what the meeting was about.


----------



## bumbershoot

robinb said:


> {{hugs}}  I am amazed at how well you are doing.  When my mom was in the hospital I had to travel to Chicago for weeks on end and I turned to my old take-out comfort foods.  I tried to convince myself to eat one meal with veggies, but that didn't always work out for me.  I'm glad that you are still able to maintain a healthy weight loss and still deal with the stress of being a caregiver without chowing down .



You are really sweet.  Thank you.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> You need to go in and edit the BB Code to say:
> [ url=link ]Name of Trip Report [/url]



I hate to be a pain but it looks like I didn't understand what you meant by BB Code.


----------



## StayCool

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I hate to be a pain but it looks like I didn't understand what you meant by BB Code.



It looks like you almost have it. 
Type in [url = add your link here(no spaces)] type the title [/url]


----------



## NC State

Down another .6 this week.  I still need to lose 1.8 to get back to my 46 lb mark.  I can't see losing weight at the scales but I'm losing inches because I'm now in a size 10!  My third 5K is Saturday!


----------



## figment814

Weigh in this morning.....down 2.8!!! Nice to see a decent loss after my Disney gain last week!  

This makes my total 9.2, so I hope to see the 10 pound mark next week.

I have also been tracking measurements, and have finally seen some movement here as well!


----------



## pwdebbie

figment814 said:


> Weigh in this morning.....down 2.8!!! Nice to see a decent loss after my Disney gain last week!
> 
> This makes my total 9.2, so I hope to see the 10 pound mark next week.
> 
> I have also been tracking measurements, and have finally seen some movement here as well!



Yep, you'll hit that 10 lb mark next week for sure.


----------



## lovethattink

Down 1 pound less than the 3 I bounce between!! Instead of fruit like I was doing for my sweet tooth, I went with the cinnamon sugar pumpkin seeds I made. Maybe my body needed the protein and fiber of the seeds? I thought for sure the sugar would work against me.




CdnBuzzFan said:


> Thanks, now how do I get it to say the name of my trip report?



Once you do the "earth" thing and hit enter, it puts the url on your page. There is an area highlighted. DO NOT touch anything other than the highlighted area or you'll lose the link. It's the highlighted area where you type what you want it to say. Make sure the  and the  are not touched in anyway. 



pwdebbie said:


> In view of what you wrote, I wanted to tell you about our meeting this week.
> 
> Yes, Active Link was presented.  We also had to go around the room and visit five stations that each promoted a WW product.  Videos, mat, punch gloves, hand weights, and strength band.  At each station we were to try out the products.  Then we sat back down for the meeting.  I got the feeling that the leaders are pushed to promote WW products and really can't avoid it.  However, since I've been going, this was the first meeting that actually ran over -- because after we did all the stations, the leader then handled the meeting the way she usually does.  I did not feel at all like I was sitting through a sales pitch.  Our leader maintained the focus on what the meeting was about.



I know where my husband works he has to do suggestive sales of certain products to each customer. If they get "shopped" and didn't say it, they can get in trouble.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

StayCool said:


> It looks like you almost have it.
> Type in [url = add your link here(no spaces)] type the title [/url]



Still not working...


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

robinb said:


> You need to go in and edit the BB Code to say:
> [ url=link ]Name of Trip Report [/url]





StayCool said:


> It looks like you almost have it.
> Type in [url = add your link here(no spaces)] type the title [/url]





lovethattink said:


> Once you do the "earth" thing and hit enter, it puts the url on your page. There is an area highlighted. DO NOT touch anything other than the highlighted area or you'll lose the link. It's the highlighted area where you type what you want it to say. Make sure the  and the  are not touched in anyway.



Thanks for your help with this, everyone!  It's not perfect but at least it's there.  I was just about to give up.


----------



## StayCool

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Thanks for your help with this, everyone!  It's not perfect but at least it's there.  I was just about to give up.



Now just try to put a bracket ] right after the 7 in your code.


----------



## bumbershoot

NC State said:


> Down another .6 this week.  I still need to lose 1.8 to get back to my 46 lb mark.  I can't see losing weight at the scales but I'm losing inches because I'm now in a size 10!  My third 5K is Saturday!



Woohoo!



figment814 said:


> Weigh in this morning.....down 2.8!!! Nice to see a decent loss after my Disney gain last week!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

StayCool said:


> Now just try to put a bracket ] right after the 7 in your code.



Okay.... now what?  I'm feeling like a complete idiot here!  I am computer literate...Really I am!


----------



## StayCool

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Okay.... now what?  I'm feeling like a complete idiot here!  I am computer literate...Really I am!



Ok, now type:

[ url=(your link) ]your title is here(no spaces) [ /url ]

should look like this:

[ url=link ]Name of Trip Report [ /url ] without the spaces


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

StayCool said:


> Ok, now type:
> 
> [ url=(your link) ]your title is here(no spaces) [ /url ]
> 
> should look like this:
> 
> [ url=link ]Name of Trip Report [ /url ] without the spaces




Type it where?


----------



## MaxsDad

Hi all.
I have popped in on this thread before, very inspiring, and was going to post but never got around to it but now I am here to ask for some advice.
I signed up for WW for men online in Jan. I lost 30lbs by June  but hit a plateau. I refocused, tracked more consistently, and lost another 5lbs. My long term goal is to lose about 70 total. I am 5lbs off of from meeting my short term goal for my disney trip; however with my trip being next week it doesn't look like I am going to meet that mark.  Not a big deal, the main reason I wanted to be at that point was to have a cushion for the trip and so that I didn't end up back over where I was before I hit that plateau.

Anyway, the advice I am looking for is what to do for my trip. Anyone have any advice for a disney trip on WW? I guess it is probably hard to track points with no nutritional info provided and things that you think could be healthy really aren't because they aren't cooked healthy. I think I have an ok plan, we have a DVC, so a full kitchen which means at least breakfast in the morning most days and I will probably pack healthy and filling snacks for the day, things like nuts, and cliff bars work pretty well for me, any other suggestions for that?
We aren't on the dining plan for that reason, I didn't want to feel like I needed to eat, however we do have some TS scheduled.
Buffets at Crystal Palace (Lunch), Tusker House (Breakfast) and Hollywood and Vine (breakfast). The plan is to try and keep the portions small, the main reason for those is for character interactions so I am not worried about those meals too much, like I said just going to try and get little tastes of stuff.
The meal that really worries me is 50's prime time. I am not really seeing anything on that menu that is WW friendly. Any suggestions for that? The rest of our meals will be CS, maybe sharing some with my wife or daughter, it seems like there are more healthy options there now which is nice, but how much better are the healthy options? Another couple of concerns are the necessary Dole Whip and we are doing the Wishes Dessert Party one night. Oh and there is this little thing called food and wine festival going on. Not so worried about the food because the portions are so small, but the beer and cheese could be issues.

I appreciate any advice or experiences with a disney trip on WW. I'd like to enjoy the trip and not worry so much about tracking, but don't want to go overboard with it.


----------



## figment814

MaxsDad said:


> Hi all.
> I have popped in on this thread before, very inspiring, and was going to post but never got around to it but now I am here to ask for some advice.
> I signed up for WW for men online in Jan. I lost 30lbs by June  but hit a plateau. I refocused, tracked more consistently, and lost another 5lbs. My long term goal is to lose about 70 total. I am 5lbs off of from meeting my short term goal for my disney trip; however with my trip being next week it doesn't look like I am going to meet that mark.  Not a big deal, the main reason I wanted to be at that point was to have a cushion for the trip and so that I didn't end up back over where I was before I hit that plateau.
> 
> Anyway, the advice I am looking for is what to do for my trip. Anyone have any advice for a disney trip on WW? I guess it is probably hard to track points with no nutritional info provided and things that you think could be healthy really aren't because they aren't cooked healthy. I think I have an ok plan, we have a DVC, so a full kitchen which means at least breakfast in the morning most days and I will probably pack healthy and filling snacks for the day, things like nuts, and cliff bars work pretty well for me, any other suggestions for that?
> We aren't on the dining plan for that reason, I didn't want to feel like I needed to eat, however we do have some TS scheduled.
> Buffets at Crystal Palace (Lunch), Tusker House (Breakfast) and Hollywood and Vine (breakfast). The plan is to try and keep the portions small, the main reason for those is for character interactions so I am not worried about those meals too much, like I said just going to try and get little tastes of stuff.
> The meal that really worries me is 50's prime time. I am not really seeing anything on that menu that is WW friendly. Any suggestions for that? The rest of our meals will be CS, maybe sharing some with my wife or daughter, it seems like there are more healthy options there now which is nice, but how much better are the healthy options? Another couple of concerns are the necessary Dole Whip and we are doing the Wishes Dessert Party one night. Oh and there is this little thing called food and wine festival going on. Not so worried about the food because the portions are so small, but the beer and cheese could be issues.
> 
> I appreciate any advice or experiences with a disney trip on WW. I'd like to enjoy the trip and not worry so much about tracking, but don't want to go overboard with it.



The reason I found this board was because I had just started WW and I had two long weekend trips planned to WDW in the first two months.  You can check out my WISH journal (link in my signature) to read about my strategy for the first trip and how I actually did.  But a few pieces of advice I would give from what I learned from that trip.

1.  WW is truly a lifestyle change, so eat how you plan to eat on vacations the rest of your life which could mean splurge a little or a lot.
2.  If you aren't a commando type park goer, look for other ways to keep up your activity level.  When I did F &W, I would only allow myself two treats per loop of the world showcase.  Needless to say I walked it alot!
3.  Get back on track the minute you get back, and keep your points at your daily minimum those first few days.  (I was up three pounds my first day back, and it disappeared for good within a week.)
4.  I avoided carbs like the plague.  No bread at yachtsman, ate a turkey sandwich on the Boardwalk...hold the bread, no fries.
5.  Track every bite, even if it means you ate 60, 70, 80 points.  It will help you for next time.

I didn't do as well as I would have liked that first trip, but a lot of that was due to two pretty late nights, which really threw me for a loop.  We head back next week, though off site, and it's just my DBF and I, so no late nights this time!  I still expect to put on a pound or three, but I will feel more in control.

50s Primetime looks tough!  If I had done well at all my meals, I probably splurge here, if not I would probably order the pork loin, and see if I could sub veggies for the mashed potatoes.  Or even see if I could do the chicken noodle soup instead of the potatoes and veggies.

For Counter service, you can order a kids meal for yourself and get apples and/or veggies for sides.  

Hope some of that helps!


----------



## lovethattink

Most restaurants will let you order of the kids menu too. Especially if you are paying oop. You can order either kid portion or adult portion. This is even at ts restaurants! I have gotten grilled chicken at both Coral Reef and The Plaza. I think it ended up more expensive because they charged it ala carte. But it kept with portion size.


----------



## robinb

I was bummed this morning.  I hopped on my scale and saw that I was at least 1/2 lb heavier than I was last week.  I hope that I am not swapping back and forth the same 1/2-1 pound every other week.  I HATE when that happens.  So, I went to the meeting but skipped weigh in.  That was the promise I made myself when I restarted that I would go to the meeting even if I knew I was going to be up.  I'm not sure what I did wrong since I tracked and left 8 activity points on the table.  I did have a high point Wednesday (36 points, I have 26 daily allowance) so maybe that was it .


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

MaxsDad said:


> Hi all.
> I have popped in on this thread before, very inspiring, and was going to post but never got around to it but now I am here to ask for some advice.
> I signed up for WW for men online in Jan. I lost 30lbs by June  but hit a plateau. I refocused, tracked more consistently, and lost another 5lbs. My long term goal is to lose about 70 total. I am 5lbs off of from meeting my short term goal for my disney trip; however with my trip being next week it doesn't look like I am going to meet that mark.  Not a big deal, the main reason I wanted to be at that point was to have a cushion for the trip and so that I didn't end up back over where I was before I hit that plateau.
> 
> Anyway, the advice I am looking for is what to do for my trip. Anyone have any advice for a disney trip on WW? I guess it is probably hard to track points with no nutritional info provided and things that you think could be healthy really aren't because they aren't cooked healthy. I think I have an ok plan, we have a DVC, so a full kitchen which means at least breakfast in the morning most days and I will probably pack healthy and filling snacks for the day, things like nuts, and cliff bars work pretty well for me, any other suggestions for that?
> We aren't on the dining plan for that reason, I didn't want to feel like I needed to eat, however we do have some TS scheduled.
> Buffets at Crystal Palace (Lunch), Tusker House (Breakfast) and Hollywood and Vine (breakfast). The plan is to try and keep the portions small, the main reason for those is for character interactions so I am not worried about those meals too much, like I said just going to try and get little tastes of stuff.
> The meal that really worries me is 50's prime time. I am not really seeing anything on that menu that is WW friendly. Any suggestions for that? The rest of our meals will be CS, maybe sharing some with my wife or daughter, it seems like there are more healthy options there now which is nice, but how much better are the healthy options? Another couple of concerns are the necessary Dole Whip and we are doing the Wishes Dessert Party one night. Oh and there is this little thing called food and wine festival going on. Not so worried about the food because the portions are so small, but the beer and cheese could be issues.
> 
> I appreciate any advice or experiences with a disney trip on WW. I'd like to enjoy the trip and not worry so much about tracking, but don't want to go overboard with it.



I try not to stress too much about it. I try to eat when I'm hungry, and stop eating when I know I've had enough. Also, I try not to eat desserts with every meal, and to eat fruits and vegetables as well instead of ordering fries. And lots, and lots of water! 

Also, at WDW, you walk a lot so it helps.


----------



## robinb

MaxsDad said:


> Hi all.
> I have popped in on this thread before, very inspiring, and was going to post but never got around to it but now I am here to ask for some advice.
> I signed up for WW for men online in Jan. I lost 30lbs by June  but hit a plateau. I refocused, tracked more consistently, and lost another 5lbs. My long term goal is to lose about 70 total. I am 5lbs off of from meeting my short term goal for my disney trip; however with my trip being next week it doesn't look like I am going to meet that mark.  Not a big deal, the main reason I wanted to be at that point was to have a cushion for the trip and so that I didn't end up back over where I was before I hit that plateau.
> 
> Anyway, the advice I am looking for is what to do for my trip. Anyone have any advice for a disney trip on WW? I guess it is probably hard to track points with no nutritional info provided and things that you think could be healthy really aren't because they aren't cooked healthy. I think I have an ok plan, we have a DVC, so a full kitchen which means at least breakfast in the morning most days and I will probably pack healthy and filling snacks for the day, things like nuts, and cliff bars work pretty well for me, any other suggestions for that?
> We aren't on the dining plan for that reason, I didn't want to feel like I needed to eat, however we do have some TS scheduled.
> Buffets at Crystal Palace (Lunch), Tusker House (Breakfast) and Hollywood and Vine (breakfast). The plan is to try and keep the portions small, the main reason for those is for character interactions so I am not worried about those meals too much, like I said just going to try and get little tastes of stuff.
> The meal that really worries me is 50's prime time. I am not really seeing anything on that menu that is WW friendly. Any suggestions for that? The rest of our meals will be CS, maybe sharing some with my wife or daughter, it seems like there are more healthy options there now which is nice, but how much better are the healthy options? Another couple of concerns are the necessary Dole Whip and we are doing the Wishes Dessert Party one night. Oh and there is this little thing called food and wine festival going on. Not so worried about the food because the portions are so small, but the beer and cheese could be issues.
> 
> I appreciate any advice or experiences with a disney trip on WW. I'd like to enjoy the trip and not worry so much about tracking, but don't want to go overboard with it.


Great job so far!  I would look into the Simply Filling Method while at WDW.  If you look at the 50's Primetime menu, you could order the Fish Special, the whole wheat spaghetti with vegetarian "meatballs", the salmon or the pork loin (substitute brown rice pilaf for mashed potatoes, sauce on the side) and still be OK under Simply Filling.  You would have to count everything that does not usually have a green triangle next to it on the food list, or I think you can print off a list from the WW website.


----------



## figment814

robinb said:


> I was bummed this morning.  I hopped on my scale and saw that I was at least 1/2 lb heavier than I was last week.  I hope that I am not swapping back and forth the same 1/2-1 pound every other week.  I HATE when that happens.  So, I went to the meeting but skipped weigh in.  That was the promise I made myself when I restarted that I would go to the meeting even if I knew I was going to be up.  I'm not sure what I did wrong since I tracked and left 8 activity points on the table.  I did have a high point Wednesday (36 points, I have 26 daily allowance) so maybe that was it .



I'm not sure if you weigh yourself daily or not (I do) but I do notice that usually after I have a higher point day, it will reflect on the scale either one or two days later, but it is usually just a temporary blip!


----------



## bumbershoot

MaxsDad, you can get Dole Whip nutrition info online.  

Make sure you get tons of fruits and veggies for the villa, so that you don't have to rely on evil treats for your snacks.  Publix has a good produce department as far as I recall, or you can even just get Disney fruits.  They are expensive, but tend to be really tasty.  

Just do the best you can *around* the naughtier foods, and try to be OK with the possibility of a *temporary* gain when you get back.  (Disneyland caused a 4.2 gain for me inside of a week, LOL)


----------



## StayCool

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Type it where?




Ok. Copy this. 

[ url= http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3005107 ]2012 Trip Plus QS Dining [ /url ]

BUT take the spaces out from inside the brackets. Then I think you will get what you are looking for.


----------



## lovesmurfs

Nearly skipped out on my meeting this morning -- just felt so bloated and huge.  But I made myself suck it up and go.

Down 4.6 lbs....It's the same as the week before last (?), and I'm now at 40.4 lbs down.  I nearly asked to check it out on a different scale, because I couldn't imagine how it could be.

Glad I decided to go!


----------



## pwdebbie

lovesmurfs said:


> Nearly skipped out on my meeting this morning -- just felt so bloated and huge.  But I made myself suck it up and go.
> 
> Down 4.6 lbs....It's the same as the week before last (?), and I'm now at 40.4 lbs down.  I nearly asked to check it out on a different scale, because I couldn't imagine how it could be.
> 
> Glad I decided to go!



THAT must have been a great feeling!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

StayCool said:


> Ok. Copy this.
> 
> [ url= http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3005107 ]2012 Trip Plus QS Dining [ /url ]
> 
> BUT take the spaces out from inside the brackets. Then I think you will get what you are looking for.






OK, that's it!  I'm just leaving it the way it is.  Thanks so much for trying!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I was up .2 on Wednesday.


----------



## bumbershoot

CdnBuzzFan said:


> OK, that's it!  I'm just leaving it the way it is.  Thanks so much for trying!



  It's so hard to show the process, because if you type it out exactly, it creates whatever it is you're trying to do.  That's why StayCool had to put the spaces in that you then have to take out, etc.  It's a lot easier to have someone show you in person.  

If you ever feel like trying again, I believe that if you just went straight to the signature-changing area, erased what you have now, and then just copied and pasted what StayCool wrote, then took out the spaces in between, it would probably do what SC was trying to help you do.  


************

My alma mater had Homecoming this weekend, and since we live in the same town I wanted to attend (now that I've lost weight and feel more gregarious and less hermit-like).  We spent Friday with my MIL, so the Friday things were out, and the football game and BBQs were out because we needed to spend Saturday afternoon and evening with DH's family to talk about the situation with MIL...so that left their morning activity.

Therefore, 9am saw DH, DS, and I running a 5K around my college campus.    BEFORE weigh-in.    We just had time to run home, take a minute-long shower, get somewhat dry and changed, and race over to the meeting.  

Both DH and I hit new "decades" yesterday, and DH now only has to eat 5 fruits and veggies per day.  He'd been at the weight where he was supposed to eat 9, minimum, which was incredibly hard, especially given the Daily points he has!  But now it will be easier for him to get those Good Health Guidelines in, and of course he's very excited about it.





Our leader mentioned towards the end of the meeting that she had WW products set out on chairs around the room, and that we should think about exercise we can get in during the day.  Thankfully that is all she did with it.  

It was almost a standing room only meeting (which is normal for Saturday meetings here especially since they dumped one of the meetings so we only have 3 that morning) so she probably realized that having people moving around the room like was described a few days ago would not work well.


----------



## pwdebbie

bumbershoot said:


> My alma mater had Homecoming this weekend, and since we live in the same town I wanted to attend (now that I've lost weight and feel more gregarious and less hermit-like).  We spent Friday with my MIL, so the Friday things were out, and the football game and BBQs were out because we needed to spend Saturday afternoon and evening with DH's family to talk about the situation with MIL...so that left their morning activity.
> 
> Therefore, 9am saw DH, DS, and I running a 5K around my college campus.    BEFORE weigh-in.    We just had time to run home, take a minute-long shower, get somewhat dry and changed, and race over to the meeting.
> 
> Both DH and I hit new "decades" yesterday, and DH now only has to eat 5 fruits and veggies per day.  He'd been at the weight where he was supposed to eat 9, minimum, which was incredibly hard, especially given the Daily points he has!  But now it will be easier for him to get those Good Health Guidelines in, and of course he's very excited about it.



Wow for that 5K!  What a great accomplishment. 

And new "decades" for each of you too.  I'd say Saturday was a very good day for your family.  Congrats!


----------



## pwdebbie

Since we are under a state of emergency here, it looks like I won't have a WW meeting Tuesday.  I don't know whether to try to squeeze it in later in the week or just wait until next week.


----------



## Krissalee

bumbershoot said:
			
		

> Therefore, 9am saw DH, DS, and I running a 5K around my college campus.    BEFORE weigh-in.    We just had time to run home, take a minute-long shower, get somewhat dry and changed, and race over to the meeting.
> 
> Both DH and I hit new "decades" yesterday, and DH now only has to eat 5 fruits and veggies per day.  He'd been at the weight where he was supposed to eat 9, minimum, which was incredibly hard, especially given the Daily points he has!  But now it will be easier for him to get those Good Health Guidelines in, and of course he's very excited about it.
> 
> Our leader mentioned towards the end of the meeting that she had WW products set out on chairs around the room, and that we should think about exercise we can get in during the day.  Thankfully that is all she did with it.
> 
> It was almost a standing room only meeting (which is normal for Saturday meetings here especially since they dumped one of the meetings so we only have 3 that morning) so she probably realized that having people moving around the room like was described a few days ago would not work well.




Congrats on the new decade and the 5K!

They had all the WW fitness products around the room at our meeting this week, too and they had us do a circuit around the room, trying out the products.  My leader said that each year they change up the WW plan a little bit, and for 2013 there will be little change to the Points Plus program itself.  The focus is going to be making the meeting a better experience for the members, with more interaction.  She also mentioned that they are going to be improving the e-tools to make them more user friendly in 2013.  Next week there is apparently going to be demonstrations of other products, like the serving spoons.

I was just relieved because this is the first week in a long time that the meeting wasn't a big Active Link commercial.

I am hunkered down waiting for this hurricane to finish, so I am thinking I will try to get in an extra workout today, since I am home bound.  Maybe a yoga or Pilates video this morning, and something else late this afternoon or evening.  If I'm going to be sitting home, I may as well try to earn some extra activity points.  I have some extra energy to burn, since I am getting antsy being homebound, especially because I am supposed to leave for WDW on Friday morning.


----------



## bumbershoot

pwdebbie said:


> And new "decades" for each of you too.  I'd say Saturday was a very good day for your family.  Congrats!



Thanks!  It was pretty neat.    A good moment in all of the MIL health issues and realizing that she has turned into a teenager with rebellion and forgetting things and pushing against what really would be best for her, LOL.



Krissalee said:


> I was just relieved because this is the first week in a long time that the meeting wasn't a big Active Link commercial.







I hope everyone gets through the hurricane OK!


----------



## sjms71

Just checking in to make sure everyone is ok,  We missed the direct impact of this one in NC.   However, my family in NJ got hit pretty hard.  Everyone was ok as of last night but power was out and cell phones were going dead.  Be safe everyone!   Some of us may be getting a bunch of snow too it looked like.   

Need to catch up on thread.  The cold that has cycled through my house has finally reached me, ugh.  I hate having a persistent cough.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## robinb

I hope everyone is OK on the east coast!  My brother-in-law's family lives in CT and they lost power pretty early on.  They have a generator, so I guess they are better off than most.

I have a question for everyone!  What is your pre-WI go to dinner?  I'm looking for something tasty, but that's not going to lead to water weight/bloat.


----------



## keahgirl8

So behind on this thread I will need to catch up later!  I hope everyone on the east coast is okay!


I was out of town, so weigh-in is a little late.  I am down 1.8 pounds, 82.8 overall!


----------



## Aburns8

Coming back after being off plan for three weeks. I lost my motivation and I am trying to get it back. I have gained 2 pounds, so I need to nip it in the bud before it gets too bad. We survived Hurricane Sandy, but I did eat a lot of Halloween candy during the storm


----------



## figment814

Aburns8 said:


> Coming back after being off plan for three weeks. I lost my motivation and I am trying to get it back. I have gained 2 pounds, so I need to nip it in the bud before it gets too bad. We survived Hurricane Sandy, but I did eat a lot of Halloween candy during the storm



The important part is coming back!  



robinb said:


> I have a question for everyone!  What is your pre-WI go to dinner?  I'm looking for something tasty, but that's not going to lead to water weight/bloat.



I don't eat anything specific, but I try to make sure that is the day that I am as perfectly on plan as possible, and eat my minimum daily.  Get all my GHGs!



Krissalee said:


> Congrats on the new decade and the 5K!
> 
> They had all the WW fitness products around the room at our meeting this week, too and they had us do a circuit around the room, trying out the products.  My leader said that each year they change up the WW plan a little bit, and for 2013 there will be little change to the Points Plus program itself.  The focus is going to be making the meeting a better experience for the members, with more interaction.  She also mentioned that they are going to be improving the e-tools to make them more user friendly in 2013.  Next week there is apparently going to be demonstrations of other products, like the serving spoons.
> 
> I was just relieved because this is the first week in a long time that the meeting wasn't a big Active Link commercial.
> 
> I am hunkered down waiting for this hurricane to finish, so I am thinking I will try to get in an extra workout today, since I am home bound.  Maybe a yoga or Pilates video this morning, and something else late this afternoon or evening.  If I'm going to be sitting home, I may as well try to earn some extra activity points.  I have some extra energy to burn, since I am getting antsy being homebound, especially because I am supposed to leave for WDW on Friday morning.






pwdebbie said:


> Since we are under a state of emergency here, it looks like I won't have a WW meeting Tuesday.  I don't know whether to try to squeeze it in later in the week or just wait until next week.



Sending positive vibes that you both stay safe!



bumbershoot said:


> My alma mater had Homecoming this weekend, and since we live in the same town I wanted to attend (now that I've lost weight and feel more gregarious and less hermit-like).  We spent Friday with my MIL, so the Friday things were out, and the football game and BBQs were out because we needed to spend Saturday afternoon and evening with DH's family to talk about the situation with MIL...so that left their morning activity.
> 
> Therefore, 9am saw DH, DS, and I running a 5K around my college campus.    BEFORE weigh-in.    We just had time to run home, take a minute-long shower, get somewhat dry and changed, and race over to the meeting.
> 
> Both DH and I hit new "decades" yesterday, and DH now only has to eat 5 fruits and veggies per day.  He'd been at the weight where he was supposed to eat 9, minimum, which was incredibly hard, especially given the Daily points he has!  But now it will be easier for him to get those Good Health Guidelines in, and of course he's very excited about it.



Congrats on the 5K and the new decades!!!


----------



## UConnFan

So I haven't been on in a while, but I think I need to come back more regularly! I had a great loss two weeks ago (3 lbs), but then my brother got married and blah blah blah [insert excuse here], and I kind of just petered out. I really need a motivation boost.

I'm thinking about switching to online. I'm not motivated by the meetings anymore, the monthly pass is really expensive, and I don't really have time. I'm somewhat concerned about the accountability piece.

What do you do to stay accountable? I've kind of been thinking about reaching out somehow to get an "accountability buddy" with whom I would email daily to check in. I don't know how I would go about doing so, though. Has anyone heard of a resource out there for this?


----------



## Daisybelle

I haven't checked in for a bit, either!  Not a whole lot of Dis time lately, sadly.  I'll have to go back and catch up on how y'all are doing.  
I just finished my first month and I'm down 10 pounds even!  (Celebrate!)
I'm going out of town this weekend so I'll have to miss my Saturday meeting.  It will be my first time away from home where I have all the control over meals.  I'm going to sit down tonight and make a plan so it doesn't turn in to a binge-fest.


----------



## figment814

UConnFan said:


> So I haven't been on in a while, but I think I need to come back more regularly! I had a great loss two weeks ago (3 lbs), but then my brother got married and blah blah blah [insert excuse here], and I kind of just petered out. I really need a motivation boost.
> 
> I'm thinking about switching to online. I'm not motivated by the meetings anymore, the monthly pass is really expensive, and I don't really have time. I'm somewhat concerned about the accountability piece.
> 
> What do you do to stay accountable? I've kind of been thinking about reaching out somehow to get an "accountability buddy" with whom I would email daily to check in. I don't know how I would go about doing so, though. Has anyone heard of a resource out there for this?



I've only ever done online (or at home back in the day!) but have struggled with accountability on several attempts.  If find this board and doing a WISH journal are definitely helping this go around!  I don't know of a specific resource, but if you need a buddy I'd be willing!



Daisybelle said:


> I haven't checked in for a bit, either!  Not a whole lot of Dis time lately, sadly.  I'll have to go back and catch up on how y'all are doing.
> I just finished my first month and I'm down 10 pounds even!  (Celebrate!)
> I'm going out of town this weekend so I'll have to miss my Saturday meeting.  It will be my first time away from home where I have all the control over meals.  I'm going to sit down tonight and make a plan so it doesn't turn in to a binge-fest.



Congrats on the 10 pounds in a month AND creating a plan!


----------



## figment814

Today's NSV:  Avoiding all the sugary treats people have been bringing in!

In our office today someone brought in Belgian chocolates, another person brought in Dunkin Donuts Munchkins, and another person brought in a butter coffee cake.  (OH, and another person offered me mint oreos!)

My office is across the hall from the kitchen.  I am beginning to think its sabotage! 

Not really...everyone does it to be friendly to each other...but they sure are testing my will power!


----------



## jessc79

I lost 5 lbs this week!  My leader suggested adding veggies to every meal after a long plateau, and it worked!  42.4 lbs total!  Shooting for 5 more by Disney (dec 6)


----------



## Disney52303

Hello all, Hoping to start posting to this thread for accountability )  I am a LT WW member and am currently 3.8 lbs over my high range and 12-13 pounds from my personal goal.

It's been a tough year (lost my mom in 10/2011) and started back at meetings Sunday... of course we got hit with Sandy yesterday and eating has gone out the window the last couple of days.

Huge Disney fan (married at the Poly), love running though I've been slacking lately (my gain I'm sure hasn't helped) and have done the Princess half and CC5k.  We have three trips planned from November '12-November '13, along with a cruise, and I'd REALLY like to be at goal for them.  Looking at the dates, I *think* the Food and Wine half 2013 will be going on during a planned trip, so I'm hoping to sign up (and another CC5k same trip).

For now, just want to get these last few pounds off.  My plan is to be hardcore between now and 11/30, which is when we leave for trip #1.

Goal for tomorrow, make it through Halloween.  I permit 1-2 pieces of candy after the kids go to bed and THAT'S IT.  No school tomorrow though DH and I will both be back to work after 2 days off.

Looking forward to getting to know this group! 

-Leslie


----------



## UConnFan

figment814 said:


> I've only ever done online (or at home back in the day!) but have struggled with accountability on several attempts.  If find this board and doing a WISH journal are definitely helping this go around!  I don't know of a specific resource, but if you need a buddy I'd be willing!



That would be great! Can you tell me more about WISH journals? I took a quick peek, but it'd be nice to hear more from someone experienced.

I was just talking to my mom about how we will miss the encouragement when we lose weight, but we can just come here and get the same support!


----------



## UConnFan

Okay, I just started a wish journal. Thanks for the idea! I'm excited to have something new to motivate me! How is everyone on the east coast faring from Sandy? We were lucky - no power loss or damage.


----------



## lisajl

Okay so new goal to be 146 pounds.  Have 12.4 lbs to go, I can do this!
I have a niece getting married in Houston in either Feb or March and my other niece in Dallas having a baby about that time!
Need to get in shape and lose this weight before then.  
Lost .8 tonight, need to stay positive!!


----------



## bumbershoot

jessc79 said:


> I lost 5 lbs this week!  My leader suggested adding veggies to every meal after a long plateau, and it worked!  42.4 lbs total!  Shooting for 5 more by Disney (dec 6)



5, wow!  Congrats!  Sounds like the veggies are doing something good for your system!




Halloween candy...I've been dealing with this since we went to the Disneyland Halloween Party.  And I took all the candy DH and DS can't have.  Naughty naughty me.  

I have found it very helpful to find out the points values of the little "fun" sized bags/bars BEFORE opening them.  Hint: for the Milky Way Fun Size, they give the NI info for TWO bars on the milkyway website.   

With the knowledge of the points for these candies ahead of time, I find it much easier to control myself.  

But my caveat is...since around the second month back on WW I've been including small, portion-controlled, desserts, so I have practice at this.  If you don't yet have that control, or haven't worked at it quite yet, that might not work for you at all.  This doesn't *really* work for DH, and he just tends to avoid the candy, since it's such a huge trigger for him.  Plus, he's surrounded by it when he's at his office, which makes it even harder for him.

An idea could be to get the NI for the candies you are tempted by now, work out the points, and that way you have the info before you have the candies in front of you.


----------



## pwdebbie

Congrats to all the losers!  

I went to my meeting tonight and the doors were locked.  Nobody home.  But a nice size group standing outside the doors waiting.        Three hours after I got home I had an email -- "We're Open today."  (but call this number to be sure).  It was time stamped 8:54.  Just a wee bit late.  

Dd and I are going to go back up tomorrow morning for a meeting but we'll have her 4yo twins with us.  Could be interesting.

We made out fine with the storm in spite of living in the middle of a state forest.  No trees down and no power loss.  Thanking the Lord for that blessing!


----------



## MaxsDad

figment814 said:


> 1.  WW is truly a lifestyle change, so eat how you plan to eat on vacations the rest of your life which could mean splurge a little or a lot.
> 2.  If you aren't a commando type park goer, look for other ways to keep up your activity level.  When I did F &W, I would only allow myself two treats per loop of the world showcase.  Needless to say I walked it alot!
> 3.  Get back on track the minute you get back, and keep your points at your daily minimum those first few days.  (I was up three pounds my first day back, and it disappeared for good within a week.)
> 4.  I avoided carbs like the plague.  No bread at yachtsman, ate a turkey sandwich on the Boardwalk...hold the bread, no fries.
> 5.  Track every bite, even if it means you ate 60, 70, 80 points.  It will help you for next time.
> 
> 
> 50s Primetime looks tough!  If I had done well at all my meals, I probably splurge here, if not I would probably order the pork loin, and see if I could sub veggies for the mashed potatoes.  Or even see if I could do the chicken noodle soup instead of the potatoes and veggies.
> 
> For Counter service, you can order a kids meal for yourself and get apples and/or veggies for sides.
> 
> Hope some of that helps!





MellieluvsDisney said:


> I try not to stress too much about it. I try to eat when I'm hungry, and stop eating when I know I've had enough. Also, I try not to eat desserts with every meal, and to eat fruits and vegetables as well instead of ordering fries. And lots, and lots of water!
> 
> Also, at WDW, you walk a lot so it helps.





robinb said:


> Great job so far!  I would look into the Simply Filling Method while at WDW.  If you look at the 50's Primetime menu, you could order the Fish Special, the whole wheat spaghetti with vegetarian "meatballs", the salmon or the pork loin (substitute brown rice pilaf for mashed potatoes, sauce on the side) and still be OK under Simply Filling.  You would have to count everything that does not usually have a green triangle next to it on the food list, or I think you can print off a list from the WW website.





bumbershoot said:


> MaxsDad, you can get Dole Whip nutrition info online.
> 
> Make sure you get tons of fruits and veggies for the villa, so that you don't have to rely on evil treats for your snacks.  Publix has a good produce department as far as I recall, or you can even just get Disney fruits.  They are expensive, but tend to be really tasty.
> 
> Just do the best you can *around* the naughtier foods, and try to be OK with the possibility of a *temporary* gain when you get back.  (Disneyland caused a 4.2 gain for me inside of a week, LOL)



Thanks for the tips everyone. Hasn't been a good week for me, up 2 but I have nuts, dried fruit and cliff bars packed for the drive down tomorrow and will definitely add some stuff to that when we get to the store after we arrive.

I'll provide an update when I get back!


----------



## Disney52303

UConnFan said:


> So I haven't been on in a while, but I think I need to come back more regularly! I had a great loss two weeks ago (3 lbs), but then my brother got married and blah blah blah [insert excuse here], and I kind of just petered out. I really need a motivation boost.
> 
> I'm thinking about switching to online. I'm not motivated by the meetings anymore, the monthly pass is really expensive, and I don't really have time. I'm somewhat concerned about the accountability piece.
> 
> What do you do to stay accountable? I've kind of been thinking about reaching out somehow to get an "accountability buddy" with whom I would email daily to check in. I don't know how I would go about doing so, though. Has anyone heard of a resource out there for this?



I'll be your CT buddy )  We are in the same boat, no power loss or damage thank goodness (especially after last year).  I feel for those in the mid-Atlantic 

Plan for Halloween is NO candy.  I usually have 1-2 pieces Halloween night but, you know what, I've decided it's not worth the 3 P+ for a peanut butter cup.  I want that two piece!  We'll see how strong I feel by 8pm lol.


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

WI day! After 2 big losses in the past 2 weeks, I am up this morning. 0.2 pounds. I was a little desapointed, but I know all those halloween treats aren't helping!!! 

Congrats everyone on their losses. Let's have a great week!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Down 0.4 today!  

For me, I have to say NO to all the halloween candy because once I start, I have trouble stopping.  I can say NO to all of it much easier than I can say NO to the rest of it!


----------



## robinb

jessc79 said:


> I lost 5 lbs this week!  My leader suggested adding veggies to every meal after a long plateau, and it worked!  42.4 lbs total!  Shooting for 5 more by Disney (dec 6)


Wow!  I think I'll try that next week.  I eat a lot of veggies already, but extra ones can't hurt and will make me feel full faster.




Disney52303 said:


> Hello all, Hoping to start posting to this thread for accountability )  I am a LT WW member and am currently 3.8 lbs over my high range and 12-13 pounds from my personal goal.
> 
> {snip}
> 
> Goal for tomorrow, make it through Halloween.  I permit 1-2 pieces of candy after the kids go to bed and THAT'S IT.  No school tomorrow though DH and I will both be back to work after 2 days off.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know this group!
> 
> -Leslie


Welcome to the thread!  I put off buying candy until last night and I managed to keep myself to only 2 pieces.  I think I will allow myself some more tonight after my DD brings her candy home.  I think this may be her last year trick or treating which is kinda sad  that she's getting too old.  A bigger problem for me is the pumpkin seeds I toasted this morning.  I put them in a sealed container so I don't just grab a handful of crunchy, salty goodness everytime I go into the kitchen.  I'll have to weigh out an ounce so I will have an idea how much I am eating.




lisajl said:


> Okay so new goal to be 146 pounds.  Have 12.4 lbs to go, I can do this!
> I have a niece getting married in Houston in either Feb or March and my other niece in Dallas having a baby about that time!
> Need to get in shape and lose this weight before then.
> Lost .8 tonight, need to stay positive!!


I think that 12 pounds in 12-16 weeks is doable for most people .  It'll be challenging between Thanksgiving and New Years, but you can do it!


----------



## robinb

pwdebbie said:


> We made out fine with the storm in spite of living in the middle of a state forest.  No trees down and no power loss.  Thanking the Lord for that blessing!


I'm glad that you made it through the storm safely!  Good luck at our WI tomorow!



MaxsDad said:


> Thanks for the tips everyone. Hasn't been a good week for me, up 2 but I have nuts, dried fruit and cliff bars packed for the drive down tomorrow and will definitely add some stuff to that when we get to the store after we arrive.
> 
> I'll provide an update when I get back!


Have a great time!



MellieluvsDisney said:


> WI day! After 2 big losses in the past 2 weeks, I am up this morning. 0.2 pounds. I was a little desapointed, but I know all those halloween treats aren't helping!!!


Bummer, but that .2 will come right off next week!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Down 0.4 today!
> 
> For me, I have to say NO to all the halloween candy because once I start, I have trouble stopping.  I can say NO to all of it much easier than I can say NO to the rest of it!


You are stronger than I am.  Congratulations on your loss .


----------



## pwdebbie

Another good WI.  When I have a good WI one week, I really don't expect another one for a few weeks, so this was quite the surprise. Down 2.6, for a total now of 63.4.  (I did not like this meeting leader, I'm glad for the lady we have on Tuesday nights.)


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

pwdebbie said:


> Another good WI.  When I have a good WI one week, I really don't expect another one for a few weeks, so this was quite the surprise. Down 2.6, for a total now of 63.4.  (I did not like this meeting leader, I'm glad for the lady we have on Tuesday nights.)



Congrats on the 2.6 pounds loss. Wow, 63.4! That's awesome.


----------



## Aburns8

I ate really bad today. I need to get back on the horse, again.


----------



## robinb

pwdebbie said:


> Another good WI.  When I have a good WI one week, I really don't expect another one for a few weeks, so this was quite the surprise. Down 2.6, for a total now of 63.4.  (I did not like this meeting leader, I'm glad for the lady we have on Tuesday nights.)


Whoo woo!  That is amazing!



Aburns8 said:


> I ate really bad today. I need to get back on the horse, again.


Climbing back on the horse is so much harder than continuing to eat badly.  That, IMO, is the biggest NSV of all .


----------



## Disney52303

Well, I am proud to say I have not eaten ANY Halloween candy yay!   I still ended yesterday at 35 P+ (I'm at 26).  A local garden place has a Halloween parade. We had an early dinner there as all goodies are free on Halloween, I had 2 hot dogs, only 1 roll, skipped the popcorn and cider though.  This was at 4:15.  By 9pm DH and I were STARVING and each had 2 White Castle cheeseburgers, not too terrible overall compared to what we could have eaten.  We had some friends over and a neighbor counted - 260 ToTers!  The guys took the kids out and I hung out at home with two friends.  We live in a cul de sac neighborhood and, in addition to local kids, people drop off and visit in droves.  It's fun though, 98% of the kids were very polite.  We are popular as we make grown up treats too )  This year I did a Tastefully Simple Mai Tai mix that I added green food coloring too - Monster punch!  I did have 1 Dixie cup (small bathroom size) of that lol.

About 1/3 of the candy is here at work, in my office, in my candy dish.  I WILL be strong.  I took pictures this morning of a bikini I got that I am DESPERATE to wear.  I don't think I'm be there for our BWV trip but I WILL be in it next May at BCV!


----------



## figment814

lisajl said:


> Okay so new goal to be 146 pounds.  Have 12.4 lbs to go, I can do this!
> I have a niece getting married in Houston in either Feb or March and my other niece in Dallas having a baby about that time!
> Need to get in shape and lose this weight before then.
> Lost .8 tonight, need to stay positive!!



We have similar goals...though I'm a little further away from it than you right now!  Hope you pick out a new outfit at your goal weight for the wedding!



bumbershoot said:


> But my caveat is...since around the second month back on WW I've been including small, portion-controlled, desserts, so I have practice at this.  If you don't yet have that control, or haven't worked at it quite yet, that might not work for you at all.  This doesn't *really* work for DH, and he just tends to avoid the candy, since it's such a huge trigger for him.  Plus, he's surrounded by it when he's at his office, which makes it even harder for him.
> 
> An idea could be to get the NI for the candies you are tempted by now, work out the points, and that way you have the info before you have the candies in front of you.



I never ate desserts until I started weight watchers...for some reason, I needed that to trigger the end of the meal...but portion control is key.  Certain items are no longer allowed in the house!



pwdebbie said:


> Congrats to all the losers!
> 
> I went to my meeting tonight and the doors were locked.  Nobody home.  But a nice size group standing outside the doors waiting.        Three hours after I got home I had an email -- "We're Open today."  (but call this number to be sure).  It was time stamped 8:54.  Just a wee bit late.
> 
> Dd and I are going to go back up tomorrow morning for a meeting but we'll have her 4yo twins with us.  Could be interesting.
> 
> We made out fine with the storm in spite of living in the middle of a state forest.  No trees down and no power loss.  Thanking the Lord for that blessing!



Glad to hear you made it through the storm well!  I would think ANYTHING with 4yo twins would be intersting!



MellieluvsDisney said:


> WI day! After 2 big losses in the past 2 weeks, I am up this morning. 0.2 pounds. I was a little desapointed, but I know all those halloween treats aren't helping!!!
> 
> Congrats everyone on their losses. Let's have a great week!



You'll get there!



CdnBuzzFan said:


> Down 0.4 today!
> 
> For me, I have to say NO to all the halloween candy because once I start, I have trouble stopping.  I can say NO to all of it much easier than I can say NO to the rest of it!



I am generally either none or 100 myself!  I don't get trick or treaters (condo complex) so I didn't need to bring it in my house...there was a lot of work for the past few weeks...and I had one piece the whole time!



pwdebbie said:


> Another good WI.  When I have a good WI one week, I really don't expect another one for a few weeks, so this was quite the surprise. Down 2.6, for a total now of 63.4.  (I did not like this meeting leader, I'm glad for the lady we have on Tuesday nights.)



I usually don't expect two good weeks in a row either, but am always happy when they happen!  Congrats!



Aburns8 said:


> I ate really bad today. I need to get back on the horse, again.



Yes you do!  It's easier to recover from one week off the wagon, than 6 weeks or two years!



Disney52303 said:


> Well, I am proud to say I have not eaten ANY Halloween candy yay!   I still ended yesterday at 35 P+ (I'm at 26).  A local garden place has a Halloween parade. We had an early dinner there as all goodies are free on Halloween, I had 2 hot dogs, only 1 roll, skipped the popcorn and cider though.  This was at 4:15.  By 9pm DH and I were STARVING and each had 2 White Castle cheeseburgers, not too terrible overall compared to what we could have eaten.  We had some friends over and a neighbor counted - 260 ToTers!  The guys took the kids out and I hung out at home with two friends.  We live in a cul de sac neighborhood and, in addition to local kids, people drop off and visit in droves.  It's fun though, 98% of the kids were very polite.  We are popular as we make grown up treats too )  This year I did a Tastefully Simple Mai Tai mix that I added green food coloring too - Monster punch!  I did have 1 Dixie cup (small bathroom size) of that lol.
> 
> About 1/3 of the candy is here at work, in my office, in my candy dish.  I WILL be strong.  I took pictures this morning of a bikini I got that I am DESPERATE to wear.  I don't think I'm be there for our BWV trip but I WILL be in it next May at BCV!



I didn't realize that tastefully simple had a mai tai mix....going to look for that now!


----------



## alizesmom

I need encouragement. October was not kind to me and I totally stopped counting points. Now up 7 pounds. Seriously questioning myself.


----------



## pjlla

Good morning!  I'd like to introduce myself.  I am PJLLA (usually known here on the Dis as "P"). I have been a lurker here occasionally on your thread, but have been most active for about 4 years on the BL challenges.  But it seems that our current challenge is on life-support and I am needing a place to chat, so here I am, on your doorstep.  Hope that is okay.

As of 01/02/13 I will be 5 years on my current WW journey.  I lost nearly 90 pounds and have kept it off, thanks to WW.  I'd love to have a place to still come and chat about weight loss, WW, exercise, and anything in general.  

Thanks..........P


----------



## figment814

Official weigh in this morning...down 1.4!

This means:
I hit my first 10 pound mark (10.6).
I hit my first 5%.
I am wearing jeans today that I haven't worn in two years.
Belts are starting to serve a purpose again.

I have my second quick trip to food and wine fest this weekend, so I expect I'll put on a couple of pounds, and then take them off again...but I am confident that I will get right back on the wagon. 

My personal mini goal is to lose another 10 by January 3, doable but tough considering the holidays.


----------



## robinb

alizesmom said:


> I need encouragement. October was not kind to me and I totally stopped counting points. Now up 7 pounds. Seriously questioning myself.


Bummer {{hugs}}.  If I were you I would 'reset" your starting weight so you can start to get motivational things like stickers or stars (if you're online only) right away.  Those kind of things really encourage me ... much like a preschooler .  Also, hang out here more.  I find that I do better if I read and post here.

ETA: Do you think that you might do better on Simply Filling since you don't like to track?


----------



## Disney52303

alizesmom said:
			
		

> I need encouragement. October was not kind to me and I totally stopped counting points. Now up 7 pounds. Seriously questioning myself.



October is gone and today is a perfect day to get back on the wagon. I am guessing you *know* the program. One day at a time, today can be a perfect day.


----------



## pwdebbie

alizesmom said:


> I need encouragement. October was not kind to me and I totally stopped counting points. Now up 7 pounds. Seriously questioning myself.



How often to look at this thread?  I check all my subscribed DIS threads twice a day and when I come here, it is my reminder to track if I've forgotten.  You could do the same -- every time you check in here, it is time to track.  

Don't let one month ruin what you've accomplished so far.  We know that the toughest six weeks of the year are looming ahead of us and we need to get our mindset in place now in order to make it through.  You can let today, November 1, be a fresh start and when Thanksgiving gets here, you'll have three weeks of success under your belt and that should inspire you to press on toward your goal in spite of the circumstances.


----------



## bumbershoot

Aburns8 said:


> I ate really bad today. I need to get back on the horse, again.



  Track it, learn from it, and move on!  One of the women in my meeting eats all of the Weekly points on the day of our weigh-in.  She went out to eat that day, and ate all Daily, all Weekly, and then went over that by 79 points.  In one day.  

She is an amazing and strong person, because she wrote it all down, calculated it (I've been known to just write the words down without the numbers), and did all that she could that week to offset it.  (without doing anything like eating under her Daily points of course)  That next WI, she shared it with us, and had only gained .2.  I forget how she did the next week, but by the following week she had started losing again.  

So track it, learn, and carry on!



pwdebbie said:


> Don't let one month ruin what you've accomplished so far.


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

alizesmom said:


> I need encouragement. October was not kind to me and I totally stopped counting points. Now up 7 pounds. Seriously questioning myself.



I understand where you're coming from. Hang in there. 

Just go one day at a time, try to start tracking slowly and I'm sure you will get back on track.


----------



## robinb

Good morning!  I weighed in today for a loss of 1.6 lbs!  I skipped weigh-in last week so that's really a 2-week loss.  That's OK by me since that puts me 2.4 away from my Thanksgiving goal.  I usually lose pretty slowly, but I am keeping my fingers crossed that I will be able to lose nearly a pound per week.  I looked back at my weight loss average since I re-booted myself and it's .8 per week which puts me right on target!  Good news is that the (Stinkin') Badgers have a bye week so no tailgating tomorrow .


----------



## robinb

bumbershoot said:


> Track it, learn from it, and move on!  One of the women in my meeting eats all of the Weekly points on the day of our weigh-in.  She went out to eat that day, and ate all Daily, all Weekly, and then went over that by 79 points.  In one day.
> 
> She is an amazing and strong person, because she wrote it all down, calculated it (I've been known to just write the words down without the numbers), and did all that she could that week to offset it.  (without doing anything like eating under her Daily points of course)  That next WI, she shared it with us, and had only gained .2.  I forget how she did the next week, but by the following week she had started losing again.
> 
> So track it, learn, and carry on!


That is what I do.  I write and calculate EVERYTHING.  Every bratwurst, beer and jagermeister shot on game day.  I've had a 60-point day .  I track it, I move on and I adjust the rest of the week.  FWIW, I believe that writing stuff down without the numbers is OK too since you are still being accountable for what you're eating.


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> Good morning!  I weighed in today for a loss of 1.6 lbs!  I skipped weigh-in last week so that's really a 2-week loss.  That's OK by me since that puts me 2.4 away from my Thanksgiving goal.  I usually lose pretty slowly, but I am keeping my fingers crossed that I will be able to lose nearly a pound per week.  I looked back at my weight loss average since I re-booted myself and it's .8 per week which puts me right on target!  Good news is that the (Stinkin') Badgers have a bye week so no tailgating tomorrow .



Congratulations on that loss.  That's impressive!  

I couldn't believe the Spartans pulled it out last week against your Badgers.  It is not a good year to bleed green.


----------



## robinb

Sandi said:


> I couldn't believe the Spartans pulled it out last week against your Badgers.  It is not a good year to bleed green.


I know!  I was there!  What an ugly game.  I did think of you .  Our quarterback Joel Stave broke his collarbone in that game and he'll be out for the rest of the season.  Our back-up QB, Danny O'Brien, had to jump in a try to play.  He wasn't very good at the start of the year and he wasn't very good on Saturday.  THANK GOODNESS we have a bye week so O'Brien can work with the offensive line.  The are all pretty young and finally came around for Stave and I think they will come around for O'Brien.  I hope.  We have Indana, OSU and Penn State left on the schedule and Montee Ball needs 5 more TDs to break the NCAA career record for TDs.  He didn't get any against Sparty.

ETA: We'll be in Tampa for New Year's Eve and I was kinda hoping that Bucky would go to the Outback Bowl.  I think they can still do it especially since PSU is out of the Bowl picture.


----------



## Reptarella

Hi , 

I'm Susie, this is my first ever post on DIS, I'm 25 and I live in Scotland. I'm starting ww on Monday and this seemed like such a friendly board so I just had to join in . I have 64lbs to lose and at the moment it feels like a massive challenge. I've tried to start ww a few time but its always fallen flat, so I'm going to try really hard to stay motivated this time.

My fiance and I are going to WDW on the 1st of February. It's our first holiday together and its also the first time either of us has been to WDW, I've been to Disneyland Paris by myself but it'll be his first time at any Disney park , so I'd like to get my weight down a bit by then 

On top of ww I'm going to do some zumba on the wii. I've been wanting to try running for a while but I'm not real confident about it, I'm going to give it a try anyway. I'm thinking about following a running plan for beginners that's outlined in zest running guide for women.


----------



## pwdebbie

Reptarella said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I'm Susie, this is my first ever post on DIS, I'm 25 and I live in Scotland. I'm starting ww on Monday and this seemed like such a friendly board so I just had to join in . I have 64lbs to lose and at the moment it feels like a massive challenge. I've tried to start ww a few time but its always fallen flat, so I'm going to try really hard to stay motivated this time.
> 
> My fiance and I are going to WDW on the 1st of February. It's our first holiday together and its also the first time either of us has been to WDW, I've been to Disneyland Paris by myself but it'll be his first time at any Disney park , so I'd like to get my weight down a bit by then
> 
> On top of ww I'm going to do some zumba on the wii. I've been wanting to try running for a while but I'm not real confident about it, I'm going to give it a try anyway. I'm thinking about following a running plan for beginners that's outlined in zest running guide for women.



​
We're glad to have you join us here.  Not only can we talk WW, we can also help you with any planning questions you might have.


----------



## Sandi

Reptarella said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I'm Susie, this is my first ever post on DIS, I'm 25 and I live in Scotland. I'm starting ww on Monday and this seemed like such a friendly board so I just had to join in . I have 64lbs to lose and at the moment it feels like a massive challenge. I've tried to start ww a few time but its always fallen flat, so I'm going to try really hard to stay motivated this time.
> 
> My fiance and I are going to WDW on the 1st of February. It's our first holiday together and its also the first time either of us has been to WDW, I've been to Disneyland Paris by myself but it'll be his first time at any Disney park , so I'd like to get my weight down a bit by then
> 
> On top of ww I'm going to do some zumba on the wii. I've been wanting to try running for a while but I'm not real confident about it, I'm going to give it a try anyway. I'm thinking about following a running plan for beginners that's outlined in zest running guide for women.



Welcome Susie!  Like Debbie said, we're happy to help with WW ideas and WDW planning.  This is a great thread full of really helpful people (who just keep getting smaller and smaller!).


----------



## Krissalee

I just did something unprecedented.  I just spent an hour at the gym at Old Key West!  My first time working out at WDW, other than the casual exercise I get from all the walking.  I'm not tracking while I am on vacation, so I figured I out to work off some of the Food & Wine!  Hopefully any gain I have will be minimal, since I am being somewhat sensible and staying very active.


----------



## Disney52303

Krissalee said:
			
		

> I just did something unprecedented.  I just spent an hour at the gym at Old Key West!  My first time working out at WDW, other than the casual exercise I get from all the walking.  I'm not tracking while I am on vacation, so I figured I out to work off some of the Food & Wine!  Hopefully any gain I have will be minimal, since I am being somewhat sensible and staying very active.



That is awesome! I have aspirations of using the jogging routes but never do.

On a positive note, down .4 as I wait for my WW meeting to start!


----------



## Aburns8

I am down 2 for the week. So I lost what I gained. But I think having a stomach bug had something to do with it. I still need to get tracking again!


----------



## luv2boys

No tracking for october....gained 5    at least i know i cant do it without tracking


----------



## bumbershoot

luv2boys said:


> No tracking for october....gained 5    at least i know i cant do it without tracking



That's good information to have!  Now you know what to do.  Did you track today?  



Gained .2.  I've been sick and I got this lovely garlicky veggie wonton soup from a local Asian fusion place in town as a form of medicine.   I ate the entire container (for health purposes of course) the night before WI.  While the restaurant doesn't use MSG, they do use salt!  whoopsie!  I'm not worried about it...when I put my pants on WI morning they felt looser than they ever had, so I'm feeling good about that.  Can't wait for this stupid cold to go away so I can get back to working out!  (some people can workout while sick, but since illnesses hit me in the lungs and I'm prone to asthma anyway, so I don't)

Dh thought he'd gained 5.  So finding out it was only 1 made him happy.  He took this week off to help out with his mom, so he hasn't had his baseline activity which involves walking to and from public transit or even walking around his office.  He goes back to work tomorrow so that will change.


----------



## kathie859

I bit the bullet and dropped by my WW Center for a weigh-in.  I've missed the past 4 weeks due to a 2 week vacation and illness.  I knew it would be ugly--I'm up 6 lbs  So today I have committed to tracking everything and getting back on the program.  On the plus side, I am still lighter than I was when I started WW a few months ago.  

I ran by the grocery afterwards and stocked up on fresh fruits and veggies and my favorite WW treat (the dark chocolate raspberry bars---only 2 pts).  So now I'm prepared to move forward.  I'd thought I'd be a little more bummed than I am--I knew I gained (my jeans told me!) but somehow I feel relieved knowing that I can "fix" it.


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

luv2boys said:


> No tracking for october....gained 5    at least i know i cant do it without tracking



I tried that too and it didn't work. I really need to track to keep me accountable! Did you start tracking again?


----------



## WDWRids

Krissalee said:
			
		

> I just did something unprecedented.  I just spent an hour at the gym at Old Key West!  My first time working out at WDW, other than the casual exercise I get from all the walking.  I'm not tracking while I am on vacation, so I figured I out to work off some of the Food & Wine!  Hopefully any gain I have will be minimal, since I am being somewhat sensible and staying very active.



Oh awesome! Was just looking at an article on the great gyms at deluxe resorts. They looked fantastic! Kudos to you for going!


----------



## keahgirl8

I'm down 3.4 pounds, 86.2 overall!  Only 30 pounds to go!  I am trying to lose 10 more by the end of the year.  Here's hoping!


----------



## christinascreative

Hi everyone! It's been awhile since I've been here because of Sandy. I have no power at my house but am GLAD to be back at work. I hope everyone here fared well and is safe and sound!!!
All that shivering must have done me well last week.  I lost 2.6 and I'm down a total of 38.6 since May 1. 

It's going to take me awhile to catch up reading everything here but congrats to all who are sticking with it. No matter what- just keep going. We're all going to be hot tamales (I'm a cold tamale til that heat kicks in at home  ) !! 
Have a great week everyone!!


----------



## Disney52303

keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> I'm down 3.4 pounds, 86.2 overall!  Only 30 pounds to go!  I am trying to lose 10 more by the end of the year.  Here's hoping!



What an inspiration! 



			
				christinascreative said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! It's been awhile since I've been here because of Sandy. I have no power at my house but am GLAD to be back at work. I hope everyone here fared well and is safe and sound!!!
> All that shivering must have done me well last week.  I lost 2.6 and I'm down a total of 38.6 since May 1.
> 
> It's going to take me awhile to catch up reading everything here but congrats to all who are sticking with it. No matter what- just keep going. We're all going to be hot tamales (I'm a cold tamale til that heat kicks in at home  ) !!
> Have a great week everyone!!



So sorry to hear this, we were spared power loss this time around (CT) but have several friends still without. Stay warm and hope it is restored soon. WTG on the loss! We were always in survival mode to use stuff up that eating was far from healthy.


----------



## luv2boys

MellieluvsDisney said:


> I tried that too and it didn't work. I really need to track to keep me accountable! Did you start tracking again?



It was hit and miss this weekend....did things I ate at home, so about half but I did try to watch what I was eating while out....I'm down 20 pounds this year and dont want to "diet" to lose alot and then gain it back.  I want to learn to eat correctly and lose the last 10 and then be able to keep it off.  Glad I found this place so I can come hear and divulge my ups and downs.


----------



## keahgirl8

christinascreative said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! It's been awhile since I've been here because of Sandy. I have no power at my house but am GLAD to be back at work. I hope everyone here fared well and is safe and sound!!!
> All that shivering must have done me well last week.  I lost 2.6 and I'm down a total of 38.6 since May 1.
> 
> It's going to take me awhile to catch up reading everything here but congrats to all who are sticking with it. No matter what- just keep going. We're all going to be hot tamales (I'm a cold tamale til that heat kicks in at home  ) !!
> Have a great week everyone!!



I am so glad you are safe!  I hope you get your power back on soon!



			
				Disney52303 said:
			
		

> What an inspiration!



Thank you!  If I can do this, anyone can!


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> I'm down 3.4 pounds, 86.2 overall!  Only 30 pounds to go!  I am trying to lose 10 more by the end of the year.  Here's hoping!



Every time you post, you make my goal seem more reachable.  I just realized that we are both aiming for about the same amount of loss.


----------



## averill94

christinascreative said:


> Hi everyone! It's been awhile since I've been here because of Sandy. I have no power at my house but am GLAD to be back at work. I hope everyone here fared well and is safe and sound!!!
> All that shivering must have done me well last week.  I lost 2.6 and I'm down a total of 38.6 since May 1.
> 
> It's going to take me awhile to catch up reading everything here but congrats to all who are sticking with it. No matter what- just keep going. We're all going to be hot tamales (I'm a cold tamale til that heat kicks in at home  ) !!
> Have a great week everyone!!



I am glad it is working for you!!!!!  I could not get to a meeting this weekend since our cars were lost and there isnt any gas anyway but I have not stopped eating. I am being such a pig.  I mustve gained 5-8 pounds in the last week.  We got our power back Sunday night and were hooting and hollering as if we won lotto.

I am blessed that my house is standing and that my family is ok.

I hope this finds everyone on here well and getting back to some kind of normal  after Sandy


----------



## WDWRids

Haven't done so well the past few weeks.....no gain so I am pleased with that! Back at it this week and making sure I record everything I eat. For some reason I have a hard time with something that should be so simple. Lol. Going out of town next week for business. Any pointers from travelers? Was thinking of packing snacks in my luggage (flying) - anyone done this and what did you take? 

Glad to see a lot of you post that were affected by Sandy. Hope things continue to improve and more of you get power, gas, etc.


----------



## pwdebbie

averill94 said:


> I am glad it is working for you!!!!!  I could not get to a meeting this weekend since our cars were lost and there isnt any gas anyway but I have not stopped eating. I am being such a pig.  I mustve gained 5-8 pounds in the last week.  We got our power back Sunday night and were hooting and hollering as if we won lotto.
> 
> I am blessed that my house is standing and that my family is ok.
> 
> I hope this finds everyone on here well and getting back to some kind of normal  after Sandy



Yay for power back.  My niece in NJ still doesn't have hers.  I'm sorry you are having to deal with all this stuff and I hope things come together for you quickly.  I agree that you are blessed your home is still standing.  When I see some pictures, it is heartbreaking.  I've been praying that all those who were impacted by last week's storm won't be reliving it again this week with the nor'easter.  Going through what you have, I can understand WW being on the back burner for a bit.  But since you've posted here, that tells me that you are dedicated to the plan and I'm sure you'll be back on the ball as soon as things start to fall back into place for you.


----------



## christinascreative

averill94 said:


> I am glad it is working for you!!!!!  I could not get to a meeting this weekend since our cars were lost and there isnt any gas anyway but I have not stopped eating. I am being such a pig.  I mustve gained 5-8 pounds in the last week.  We got our power back Sunday night and were hooting and hollering as if we won lotto.
> 
> I am blessed that my house is standing and that my family is ok.
> 
> I hope this finds everyone on here well and getting back to some kind of normal  after Sandy



I'm so sorry you lost your cars but am glad you have power back and that you are safe & sound! Ours isn't back yet, but when we lost power last year with that Oct snowstorm, we hooted and hollered too  I might cry this time around. The first thing I'm doing is taking a hot shower in my OWN shower! I've been showering at a coworker's house & carpooling in with her because of the gas situation. 
I haven't been counting points, and this week, I'm not so sure how I'm doing-- I may gain this week. I think I was more on edge last week and that's how I lost that weight. I guess I'll see what happens on Saturday. 
Hope you have a better week!!


----------



## pwdebbie

Up 1.6.    My scale here had me even with last week.  

I knew I ate a bit more (well, eTools yelled at me after the last weigh in that I was losing to fast, that's my excuse) but that much?  To further rationalize, I forgot to empty the change out of my pockets and my shirt was heavier.  

No reason to be bumbed about it -- I had two pasta dinners, one cheesesteak sub, lunch at TGIFridays and lunch at Texas Roadhouse in the past seven days.  And used 20 of my weekly points.  

Next week will be a better WI.    (Oh, did I mention that my favorite seasonal cookie is out?  Stauffers Dark Chocolate Stars.  I found them in the tracker, 1 pt per cookie.  Not bad!)


----------



## bumbershoot

WDWRids said:


> Going out of town next week for business. Any pointers from travelers? Was thinking of packing snacks in my luggage (flying) - anyone done this and what did you take?



DH travels about half the year, and he will tell you that it's part of the reason he's on a slower track for losing than I am.  (the other reasons are a pituitary tumor that interferes with loss, and a naturally slower metabolism that has plagued him all his life...or, at least since his mom put him on his first diet...at THREE years old )  Having to estimate your points, not being able to easily get your Good Health Guidelines, and dealing with the sodium in restaurant foods (he's sensitive to sodium) will add up into difficulties when you're away as much as he is!

Luckily he has recently been able to have a rental car on trips, and he can get to grocery stores to get bottled water, fruits for the room (like bananas and apples that will survive a little while outside of a fridge), and snacks with nutrition info labels.  

If you have a car, and a little fridge with a tiny freezer in your room, and if you like the Weight Watchers ice cream things, you can have those around.  DH's high Points saved him on one trip b/c he ate a pint of Haagen Dasz one night...he doesn't want to do that again, so he got the WW Toffee Crunch ice cream bars the last time.  Much easier for him to control.  

Snacks that really work for you and can be put in your carryon (or in a checked bag if you don't worry about bags being delayed or lost) are a great idea, especially if you won't have a car.

If you're staying at a hotel with a "manager reception" or some sort of happy hour type gathering, it might be best to just stay away.  The snacks and free beer aren't often worth it!




averill94 said:


> I am glad it is working for you!!!!!  I could not get to a meeting this weekend since our cars were lost and there isnt any gas anyway but I have not stopped eating. I am being such a pig.  I mustve gained 5-8 pounds in the last week.


----------



## WDWRids

bumbershoot said:


> DH travels about half the year, and he will tell you that it's part of the reason he's on a slower track for losing than I am.  (the other reasons are a pituitary tumor that interferes with loss, and a naturally slower metabolism that has plagued him all his life...or, at least since his mom put him on his first diet...at THREE years old )  Having to estimate your points, not being able to easily get your Good Health Guidelines, and dealing with the sodium in restaurant foods (he's sensitive to sodium) will add up into difficulties when you're away as much as he is!
> 
> Luckily he has recently been able to have a rental car on trips, and he can get to grocery stores to get bottled water, fruits for the room (like bananas and apples that will survive a little while outside of a fridge), and snacks with nutrition info labels.
> 
> If you have a car, and a little fridge with a tiny freezer in your room, and if you like the Weight Watchers ice cream things, you can have those around.  DH's high Points saved him on one trip b/c he ate a pint of Haagen Dasz one night...he doesn't want to do that again, so he got the WW Toffee Crunch ice cream bars the last time.  Much easier for him to control.
> 
> Snacks that really work for you and can be put in your carryon (or in a checked bag if you don't worry about bags being delayed or lost) are a great idea, especially if you won't have a car.
> 
> If you're staying at a hotel with a "manager reception" or some sort of happy hour type gathering, it might be best to just stay away.  The snacks and free beer aren't often worth it!



Thanks for sharing!!!  Purchased some things yesterday to have in the room that can go in my luggage ok.  Will not have a car but hoping their is a shop near by.  Already gearing up to make good choices at the provided breakfast and lunches they provide - hoping the snacks are healthy (fruit would be great) but if not, I'll fit the urge and turn away.  Already have my sneakers and workout clothes laid out so I can hit the gym each day.


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

keahgirl8 said:


> I'm down 3.4 pounds, 86.2 overall!  Only 30 pounds to go!  I am trying to lose 10 more by the end of the year.  Here's hoping!



Wow! 86.2 pounds! Amazing.  Congrats, I am sure you can lose 10 pounds by the end of the year. This is really inspiring, I think i will set that goal too. Thank you!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

WI Day! This hasn't been the best week eating wise. I have tracked all my foods, but I ate way too much on some days.  And did not exercise that much either this week. But, still, I have managed to lose 0.4 pounds. Not much, but I'll take it considering the week I had. Bringing my total weight loss to 20.8 pounds.

Have a good week everyone, and congrats to everyone on their losses.


----------



## TiggerFan3590

WI was yesterday and much better than the week before.... I was up 2.4 last WI and was a bit confused.... I had stayed within my points every day, exercised 6 out of 7 days that included a 6.5 mile relay race with my BFF and was UP for the week.... This last week I lowered my daily points by 2, upon advise from my leader, eliminated bread, exercised twice a day-once in the morning 30 mins and in the afternoon 60+ mins-every day and paid close attention to every point I consumed, all points are not created equally (a new concept for me...) and I am down 3.6..... Lots of work, but happy with the result...... I have to get the weight train moving in a downward direction.......


----------



## bumbershoot

Tigger, you made a LOT of changes in one week!  And was that based on one week of a gain?  

If it happens in the future, I, personally, would really look back in your tracker to the *two* weeks before the unhappy weigh in.  For me, I find that it's about a week and a half to show results on the scale; one week doesn't do much.  That's why sometime people will eat the earth and still lose...they need to be careful for the *next* week so they don't see a gain the following week.  Or people will do really good, like you did, one week, but see a gain that COULD have been caused by the previous week.

Working out many times a day can cause extra water to be retained, as the muscles heal themselves.  It's part of the muscle repair process, to pull water in.  And for some bizarre reason, sometimes when some of us don't fuel ourselves properly for working out, we can stall out or even gain.  I know that I started to lose *better* when I started to eat my Activity Points (carefully calculated with my heart rate monitor, using 80 calories burned per AP).  I need the extra fuel, and I also need to drink scads of water on days that I work out.  That way I keep the water retention away.


that's just my unsolicited advice based on my own particular experiences.  Take it or leave it, it's OK, but I wanted to put it out there.


----------



## robinb

Hi guys!  I got a little off track this week.  I worked the election yesterday and knew I wasn't going to eat well, so I think I just lost focus over the weekend.  I even skipped tracking on Fri & Sat!  I just went back and tracked as well as I could remember for Fri, Sat & Tues and I'm 21 points in the hole.  Whoops!  I'll knock a few of those off with activity and I'll try to stay within my weeklies the next two days.  I might be OK for Friday, but if I'm not I'll go to the meeting and skip the weigh in.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Down 0.7 today!    I have 2.7 Disney pounds left to get rid of.


----------



## NC State

Hello everyone. Sorry I haven't checked in lately.  I ran my third 5K on Oct 27th with a time of 34 mins again.  I'm happy with that. I'm now in size 10 clothes and wow it feels so good because I when I started I was wearing size 16W!

I did go to weigh in last night and I'm down to 45.2 lbs total weight lost.  My goal is to lose another 15-17 lbs. I now worry about the holidays that are coming.  I was so hoping to lose 50 lbs by the end of the year.  Our next WDW trip will be Feb 4th....we have a count down going now!

Hope everyone has a great week and don't give up!

-Stephanie


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Every time you post, you make my goal seem more reachable.  I just realized that we are both aiming for about the same amount of loss.



It is reachable!  We can do this!



			
				MellieluvsDisney said:
			
		

> Wow! 86.2 pounds! Amazing.  Congrats, I am sure you can lose 10 pounds by the end of the year. This is really inspiring, I think i will set that goal too. Thank you!



My pleasure!  I am glad to help any way I can!  I have Thanksgiving, Christmas, and a vacation coming, but I am definitely going to try.  I have never tried to lose weight during the holidays.  It was always "I'll start in January!"


----------



## figment814

I am miraculously down .2 this morning at my official weigh in.  I couldn't be more thrilled!  After 4 days in Orlando, including eating my way twice around F&W and a multi course meal at Jiko, I was expecting a gain, so any loss is thrilling!


----------



## TiggerFan3590

bumbershoot said:


> Tigger, you made a LOT of changes in one week!  And was that based on one week of a gain?
> 
> If it happens in the future, I, personally, would really look back in your tracker to the *two* weeks before the unhappy weigh in.  For me, I find that it's about a week and a half to show results on the scale; one week doesn't do much.  That's why sometime people will eat the earth and still lose...they need to be careful for the *next* week so they don't see a gain the following week.  Or people will do really good, like you did, one week, but see a gain that COULD have been caused by the previous week.
> 
> Working out many times a day can cause extra water to be retained, as the muscles heal themselves.  It's part of the muscle repair process, to pull water in.  And for some bizarre reason, sometimes when some of us don't fuel ourselves properly for working out, we can stall out or even gain.  I know that I started to lose *better* when I started to eat my Activity Points (carefully calculated with my heart rate monitor, using 80 calories burned per AP).  I need the extra fuel, and I also need to drink scads of water on days that I work out.  That way I keep the water retention away.
> 
> 
> that's just my unsolicited advice based on my own particular experiences.  Take it or leave it, it's OK, but I wanted to put it out there.



Thank you for your response.... we shall see how week two goes.... I know this is a marathon and not a sprint.... I am hoping to find the combination that works for my journey and DO SO appreciate you sharing your thoughts....


----------



## pwdebbie

NC State said:


> Hello everyone. Sorry I haven't checked in lately.  I ran my third 5K on Oct 27th with a time of 34 mins again.  I'm happy with that. I'm now in size 10 clothes and wow it feels so good because I when I started I was wearing size 16W!
> 
> I did go to weigh in last night and I'm down to 45.2 lbs total weight lost.  My goal is to lose another 15-17 lbs. I now worry about the holidays that are coming.  I was so hoping to lose 50 lbs by the end of the year.  Our next WDW trip will be Feb 4th....we have a count down going now!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week and don't give up!
> 
> -Stephanie



How many 5Ks have you run now?  You are really doing great.  I am just now reaching size 16 -- in some clothes.  Others are still size 20, but I am happy when I am able to put on something with a size 16 tag in it.


----------



## NC State

This was my third one.  I just started running in January and I'm 48 years old!  I'm a late bloomer.  Just think you're down 4 sizes...don't that feel great?


----------



## WDWRids

NC State said:
			
		

> This was my third one.  I just started running in January and I'm 48 years old!  I'm a late bloomer.  Just think you're down 4 sizes...don't that feel great?



Fantastic! Congrats on your Oct 5k!  I have been thinking of starting running......how did you get started? Any pointers you can share?

WI this am and down 1.6!! So excited! Actually had two people look at me and say "you've lost weight". Felt really good to know others are seeing my loss.


----------



## pwdebbie

I had a sort-of compliment yesterday.  Someone said that I'm beginning to look like my mother.  Umm, she is 82, in poor health and barely weighs 100 pounds (so I'm about double her weight).  I would never tell her this, but she just looks old and worn out.  Shoot, she'll tell you she's old and worn out.  So, I'm not sure I want to be told I'm beginning to look like my mother.


----------



## StayCool

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> I had a sort-of compliment yesterday.  Someone said that I'm beginning to look like my mother.  Umm, she is 82, in poor health and barely weighs 100 pounds (so I'm about double her weight).  I would never tell her this, but she just looks old and worn out.  Shoot, she'll tell you she's old and worn out.  So, I'm not sure I want to be told I'm beginning to look like my mother.



Maybe you are looking like a younger version of your mother? Regardless, you are doing a great job!


----------



## Twingle

GREAT news to share - I've been hired as a WW Receptionist   So excited, and I have to thank all of you here for helping me so much on my journey!  I don't post often, but read all the time, and you've been a great support to me!


----------



## pwdebbie

Twingle said:


> GREAT news to share - I've been hired as a WW Receptionist   So excited, and I have to thank all of you here for helping me so much on my journey!  I don't post often, but read all the time, and you've been a great support to me!



How nice!  My dd has thought about looking at a WW job in the future.


----------



## NC State

WDWRids said:


> Fantastic! Congrats on your Oct 5k!  I have been thinking of starting running......how did you get started? Any pointers you can share?
> 
> WI this am and down 1.6!! So excited! Actually had two people look at me and say "you've lost weight". Felt really good to know others are seeing my loss.



As soon as I join WW in March '11 I started walking but I was 202 lbs and I couldn't walk for 20 mins.  I just keep going every other day.  Then by Jan '12 I wanted to do more so I would walk and then run for 30 sec. and then 1 min and I just keep bulding up to 15 mins.  

I now walk 3 mins (3.8 speed) run 15 mins (5.1 speed) walk 4 mins (3.8) run 15 mins (3.8) walk 3 mins (3.8) run 3 mins (5.2) then walk 1 min (3.6) and the walk 1 min (3.4). That's my route now for a total of 45 mins 3-4 a week.

I had no training I just worked at my own speed and if my body told me to slow down I did.  Just don't over do it.


----------



## fisherjenn

Hi hi everyone! I started WW back in April and I've lost 20 pounds so far! 
I have a lot of emotional eating and more-so around certain times of the month. I haven't exercised since I started, but I bought zumba for my xbox so I'll be starting that soon. I feel better about my appearance and I want to use my new zumba game to become more active, not simply to lose weight.


----------



## StayCool

Well I think I'm ready to start over. I've been very overwhelmed with life so I had a hard time just doing what needed to be done. I did gain back about 4-5 pounds over the last month or so. I will take it because I more than earned it! So I'm emptying my cupboards and all of the junk and starting to work the healthy foods back in. I will most likely start over again on Tuesday which is my WI day. 

I will say that it wasn't as enjoyable as I thought to eat all that crap again. It actually made me feel bad about myself and sick to my stomach. So I'm looking forward to feeling better again!


----------



## MaxsDad

So I just got back from my week in Disney on Friday, which coincidentally is also my WI day. So after, the 1700 round trip drive, three buffet meals, F&W, and the dessert party I got on the scale and expected a significant increase. When I stepped on I figured the scale had to have been broken because there was no change. 

So I did well, although I think being sick the last day probably helped since I missed a lap around F&W and my last night tradition of Casey's.  Also helped me limit my dessert party splurging. 

Thanks for the advice before I left about what to snack on and how to approach the trip, I think it helped, as did all the walking with a stroller and very full backpack, which was a first for me.


----------



## Disney52303

Twingle said:
			
		

> GREAT news to share - I've been hired as a WW Receptionist   So excited, and I have to thank all of you here for helping me so much on my journey!  I don't post often, but read all the time, and you've been a great support to me!



Yay!!!!!



			
				fisherjenn said:
			
		

> Hi hi everyone! I started WW back in April and I've lost 20 pounds so far!
> I have a lot of emotional eating and more-so around certain times of the month. I haven't exercised since I started, but I bought zumba for my xbox so I'll be starting that soon. I feel better about my appearance and I want to use my new zumba game to become more active, not simply to lose weight.



Welcome!!



			
				StayCool said:
			
		

> Well I think I'm ready to start over. I've been very overwhelmed with life so I had a hard time just doing what needed to be done. I did gain back about 4-5 pounds over the last month or so. I will take it because I more than earned it! So I'm emptying my cupboards and all of the junk and starting to work the healthy foods back in. I will most likely start over again on Tuesday which is my WI day.
> 
> I will say that it wasn't as enjoyable as I thought to eat all that crap again. It actually made me feel bad about myself and sick to my stomach. So I'm looking forward to feeling better again!



Welcome!!

I was up .6 today ugh. Totally my fault as I wasn't too diligent today. We have our weekly menu planned, bought healthy groceries and not too much in the way of challenges this week. Hoping for a big loss next Sunday.


----------



## lovesmurfs

Disney52303 said:


> I was up .6 today ugh. Totally my fault as I wasn't too diligent today. We have our weekly menu planned, bought healthy groceries and not too much in the way of challenges this week. Hoping for a big loss next Sunday.



I was up 0.6 as well.  But I was traveling for work, and was only doing a quasi-version of the Simply Filling technique (and missed 2 weeks of meetings and weigh-ins) -- I'm pretty happy, because if I hadn't been doing WW, it would have been oh-so-much-worse.


----------



## keahgirl8

It's weigh-in day!  I'm down .4 this week, 86.6 overall.


----------



## pwdebbie

Good job, Keahgirl!

Well, I'm losing weight here via the stomach bug method.  I'm down 3.6 from yesterday morning.  My official WI is tomorrow evening at the meeting, so we'll see what the real number is then.


----------



## christinascreative

WI day was Sat. AWFUL migraine but went just to WI (no meeting). My husband told me I could skip. I CANNOT skip!!
Down 1.2 this week (miracles exist!) so I'm at 39.8 lost since May.  Ran my very first 10k yesterday, was 9 min faster than I was hoping for, and more importantly-- survived. Though I could barely walk yesterday (doing Jillian Michael's 30 day Shred for the first time 2 days before a race was NOT a smart move!), I'm able to sit, stand, and walk slowly today


----------



## robinb

Ugh.  We love to watch the Amazing Race and we like to cook the cuisine of the pit stop.  Last night it was Russia.  So, my DH makes stuffed cabbage rolls and brussel sprouts.  Not a bad meal, right?  My friend (who is in denial about her weight > 350 lbs) brings over freshly made black bread and chicken kiev.  O-M-G is was soooo good!  The chicken kiev was filled with butter, breaded with panko and fried.  I could. not. resist. and once I started eating it was like: nom, nom, nom.  I ate 3/4 of a chicken kiev and it was 14 points.  

My DD also had a home swim meet yesterday and I volunteered for it in the morning and watched her swim in the afternoon.  Did you know that an Einstein Bros "Good Grains" bagel is 8 points _without _the smear?  No, I didn't either.  Oh, and I ended up eating a slice of pizza at nearly 2 PM since I couldn't get out to go to the Subway (my plan) for lunch so I had to eat from concessions.  It was a 54 point day.  *sigh*

Refocusing today.  I had steel cut oatmeal this morning with those poached apples from last week's WW Weekly.  Yum!


----------



## kathie859

Weigh in day!!!  I'm back on track with a 4.6 loss (this after a 6.6 gain over 2 weeks of vacation and 1 week of being sick).  I've been tracking like a fiend and am seriously committed to following the plan this week.


----------



## christinascreative

robinb said:


> Ugh.  We love to watch the Amazing Race and we like to cook the cuisine of the pit stop.  Last night it was Russia.  So, my DH makes stuffed cabbage rolls and brussel sprouts.  Not a bad meal, right?  My friend (who is in denial about her weight > 350 lbs) brings over freshly made black bread and chicken kiev.  O-M-G is was soooo good!  The chicken kiev was filled with butter, breaded with panko and fried.  I could. not. resist. and once I started eating it was like: nom, nom, nom.  I ate 3/4 of a chicken kiev and it was 14 points.
> 
> My DD also had a home swim meet yesterday and I volunteered for it in the morning and watched her swim in the afternoon.  Did you know that an Einstein Bros "Good Grains" bagel is 8 points _without _the smear?  No, I didn't either.  Oh, and I ended up eating a slice of pizza at nearly 2 PM since I couldn't get out to go to the Subway (my plan) for lunch so I had to eat from concessions.  It was a 54 point day.  *sigh*
> 
> Refocusing today.  I had steel cut oatmeal this morning with those poached apples from last week's WW Weekly.  Yum!


I'm getting back on track myself after the whole hurricane debacle. While I didn't have a weight setback (miraculously!), I wasn't on points for almost 2 weeks.  I know my luck will run out so back on track I go!  Good luck to you this week. I know how those bagels can do you in too-- a cinnamon raisin without cream cheese from Dunkin Donuts is 9 points (most of theirs are with the exception of the wheat ones which are 8!). Keep on going- you can do it 



kathie859 said:


> Weigh in day!!!  I'm back on track with a 4.6 loss (this after a 6.6 gain over 2 weeks of vacation and 1 week of being sick).  I've been tracking like a fiend and am seriously committed to following the plan this week.


That is awesome!!!! Keep up the great work!


----------



## WDWRids

First day at my conference and I'm doing ok! Thank you for advice on how to eat well while traveling. Stayed away from all pastries and enjoyed the fresh fruit and salads. They did have chicken wraps at lunch so had half. Got my exercise clothes and ready to hit the gym.


----------



## lovesmurfs

WDWRids said:


> First day at my conference and I'm doing ok! Thank you for advice on how to eat well while traveling. Stayed away from all pastries and enjoyed the fresh fruit and salads. They did have chicken wraps at lunch so had half. Got my exercise clothes and ready to hit the gym.



Sounds like you're doing great!!  Sometimes when I get wraps, I just empty out the burrito wrap and eat the insides -- the wraps can be VERY pointy.

I was at a loss at a hotel this past week as well -- wound up just ordering a steak and veggies with no butter -- it was better than some of the fattier things on the menu (I learned the hard way about salmon!).  

Best wishes for the rest of your conference!


----------



## WDWRids

lovesmurfs said:
			
		

> Sounds like you're doing great!!  Sometimes when I get wraps, I just empty out the burrito wrap and eat the insides -- the wraps can be VERY pointy.
> 
> I was at a loss at a hotel this past week as well -- wound up just ordering a steak and veggies with no butter -- it was better than some of the fattier things on the menu (I learned the hard way about salmon!).
> 
> Best wishes for the rest of your conference!



Thanks so much! If we have wraps today I will do just that. Think I'll pass on the breakfast today and eat oatmeal in the room. Saving all extra points for one fabulous meal in Little Italy.

Can you believe they have scales in the rooms? They are attached to a major medical center so I'm guess that's why.

Everyone have a fantastic day!


----------



## pwdebbie

WDWRids said:


> Thanks so much! If we have wraps today I will do just that. Think I'll pass on the breakfast today and eat oatmeal in the room. Saving all extra points for one fabulous meal in Little Italy.
> 
> Can you believe they have scales in the rooms? They are attached to a major medical center so I'm guess that's why.
> 
> Everyone have a fantastic day!



Are you in Baltimore?  I grew up eating in Little Italy.


----------



## StayCool

Ok. Well I'm doing it. At least so far. I'm tracking again. It's been a month since I stopped. It's not too difficult yet but will be worse once I get home for the evening! Hoping that I can stick it out!


----------



## TiggerFan3590

WI day for me.... down .8 and I will take it...... Picked up my ActiveLink today,  curious to find out how may activity points I am actually earning.....  

Hope everyone has a great week leading up to Thanksgiving....


----------



## WDWRids

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Are you in Baltimore?  I grew up eating in Little Italy.



No, in Cleveland, Ohio.


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

WI day - down 0.6 pounds for a total of 21.2 pounds loss.

I had a difficult 2 weeks, I did not track everyday, ate a lot more than I should and did not exercise much either. Since Sunday, everything seems to be falling into place.

Here's to much better weeks!


----------



## pwdebbie

Well, my WI last night was what I expected -- huge loss because of being sick.  Down 4.6 lbs for a total of 66.6 (easy to remember number,  ).


----------



## christinascreative

pwdebbie said:


> Well, my WI last night was what I expected -- huge loss because of being sick.  Down 4.6 lbs for a total of 66.6 (easy to remember number,  ).



Sweet!!! Illness or no illness-- your grand total is amazing!


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

I was down .1 yesterday.  I think I've been eating too much fruit lately because I think I'm doing everything else right and not seeing the results at the scale that I'd like to see.  So, this week, I've decided not to buy bananas.  I'm really hoping this makes a difference.


----------



## figment814

Had a tough week eating wise/event wise.  Had 3 work lunches, 1 work event/happy hour, 2 dinners with friends, and book club.  I honestly didn't event track most of the week.  I had expected gain this week, but I had food poisoning (or something) last night, and weighed in this morning down 1.4.

I'll take it, but hope I don't have to lose that way in the future. 

Total lost since the end of September 12.2, average per week 1.5.  I'd say I'm right on target.  I am aiming to lose a total of 20 pounds by January 3, which means I'd need to lose an average of 1.1 pounds until then, which is possible, but could be difficult to do during the holidays.

On the flip side, I have NO plans this week, so I can stay OP and hopefully have a slightly higher than average loss next week to offset Thanksgiving...where I will likely eat my body weight in butter.  (Kidding....mostly...)

Oh, and I dropped to 27 dailies today and was really surprised...I started at 29, so this is my second drop. I didn't expect it to happen so quickly.


----------



## robinb

StayCool said:
			
		

> Ok. Well I'm doing it. At least so far. I'm tracking again. It's been a month since I stopped. It's not too difficult yet but will be worse once I get home for the evening! Hoping that I can stick it out!



That's awesome!  You can do it. I track on my phone about half the time.


----------



## pwdebbie

CdnBuzzFan said:


> I was down .1 yesterday.  I think I've been eating too much fruit lately because I think I'm doing everything else right and not seeing the results at the scale that I'd like to see.  So, this week, I've decided not to buy bananas.  I'm really hoping this makes a difference.



Our leader told us about going over someone's tracker when they had plateaued for a while.  She said that she saw 7 bananas daily on the tracker and thought it must have been a mistake, that it should have been 1 daily and 7 for the week.  Nope, the woman was eating 7 bananas every day because after all they are 0 points.  Our leader had to tell her that they might be 0 points but they are not 0 calories and there is a point at which too much of 0 points will sabotage your weight loss.  As for me, I cannot imagine eating 7 bananas a day.


----------



## Krissalee

Down 0.4 last night! I was very surprised, after a week without power due to Hurricane Sandy and then a week in WDW enjoying every morsel of the F&W Festival.  I was able to get right back on track with the tracking when I got home, which I am sure helped, but still have not gotten back into the exercise habit.  That is my goal for this week, and I think I am going to plot out my week and my workouts to keep myself accountable.


----------



## pwdebbie

Krissalee said:


> Down 0.4 last night! I was very surprised, after a week without power due to Hurricane Sandy and then a week in WDW enjoying every morsel of the F&W Festival.  I was able to get right back on track with the tracking when I got home, which I am sure helped, but still have not gotten back into the exercise habit.  That is my goal for this week, and I think I am going to plot out my week and my workouts to keep myself accountable.



I like your determination.


----------



## figment814

pwdebbie said:


> Our leader told us about going over someone's tracker when they had plateaued for a while.  She said that she saw 7 bananas daily on the tracker and thought it must have been a mistake, that it should have been 1 daily and 7 for the week.  Nope, the woman was eating 7 bananas every day because after all they are 0 points.  Our leader had to tell her that they might be 0 points but they are not 0 calories and there is a point at which too much of 0 points will sabotage your weight loss.  As for me, I cannot imagine eating 7 bananas a day.





This made me laugh!  I love bananas, but I rarely eat them...maybe that's a carry over from when they used to have points associated with them.



Krissalee said:


> Down 0.4 last night! I was very surprised, after a week without power due to Hurricane Sandy and then a week in WDW enjoying every morsel of the F&W Festival.  I was able to get right back on track with the tracking when I got home, which I am sure helped, but still have not gotten back into the exercise habit.  That is my goal for this week, and I think I am going to plot out my week and my workouts to keep myself accountable.



Kudos to you!


----------



## robinb

My WI was today.  I made the mistake of weighing in last week when I *knew* I was going to be up, then I beat myself up over my 1.2 gain all day.  I would rather know that I gained and own it, but not see the number.  It's all a mind game for me.   My WI today was much better!  I lost 2.2 lbs (the 1.2 gain plus another pound) but that puts me out of reach for my Thanksgiving goal.  I need to lose another 1.6 lbs in just 5 days and just don't lose all that fast.  Plus, one of those days is the last Badger home football game which is one of my "splurge" days.

My biggest challenge this week is keeping Thanksgiving down to *one day* and not giving myself permission to go off the wagon the rest of the week because I know I'm eating whatever I want on Thanksgiving.  I think that a Wednesday weigh in will help me .


----------



## StayCool

I'm struggling to track again. I'm halfway successful so far. I always want comfort food when it is cooler out. I haven't used all my weekly points yet but I'm definitely working on it. Idk. Hopefully I can push through and get through the week without going nuts.


----------



## Daisybelle

Haven't checked in for several days.  I'm not a great forum poster!

Anyhoo! 

I hit my first 5% today!  I'm down just over 13 pounds.  I started the last weekend in September.  I'm a happy lady.  I'm feeling better, more energetic.  I still have a ways to go but I feel confident I can keep my momentum.  I haven't decided on a final goal.  I'm just going to take it in 5% increments for awhile.  

I'm doing a 5k this Thursday too.  I'm toying with doing a half marathon in April so I want to see how I do in smaller events first.


----------



## pwdebbie

Daisybelle said:


> Haven't checked in for several days.  I'm not a great forum poster!
> 
> Anyhoo!
> 
> I hit my first 5% today!  I'm down just over 13 pounds.  I started the last weekend in September.  I'm a happy lady.  I'm feeling better, more energetic.  I still have a ways to go but I feel confident I can keep my momentum.  I haven't decided on a final goal.  I'm just going to take it in 5% increments for awhile.
> 
> I'm doing a 5k this Thursday too.  I'm toying with doing a half marathon in April so I want to see how I do in smaller events first.



Congrats on the 5%!  Isn't it great to feel a change in your body?


----------



## pwdebbie

Ok, I think this is a strange problem.  I started WW back in March and for the first time,  I saw a big change in my appearance in pictures that were taken at my dgs's birthday party this week.  Problem is -- I don't like the change!  I think my face looks sickly.  I look old.  I now understand why someone said I was looking like my mother.  My dh said the picture was taken from a bad angle.  I don't know.    I guess we will see what Thanksgiving pictures look like.


----------



## christinascreative

WI day today... I maintained. Exactly the same as last week. Apparently since I'm running, my WW leader said I should try eating my activity points. I'm kind of afraid but since I ate whatever I wanted 2 weeks ago and lost 2.6.. maybe I should. I just have to make sure I'm staying active and not slacking


----------



## robinb

pwdebbie said:


> Ok, I think this is a strange problem.  I started WW back in March and for the first time,  I saw a big change in my appearance in pictures that were taken at my dgs's birthday party this week.  Problem is -- I don't like the change!  I think my face looks sickly.  I look old.  I now understand why someone said I was looking like my mother.  My dh said the picture was taken from a bad angle.  I don't know.    I guess we will see what Thanksgiving pictures look like.


You are looking at yourself with a very critical eye and you are not used to seeing your skinnier self.  Your DH says your look fine, so I'm sure you really do look fine.  Plus, weren't you sick this week?  Maybe that was why you didn't look 100%.


----------



## bumbershoot

pwdebbie said:


> Ok, I think this is a strange problem.  I started WW back in March and for the first time,  I saw a big change in my appearance in pictures that were taken at my dgs's birthday party this week.  Problem is -- I don't like the change!  I think my face looks sickly.  I look old.  I now understand why someone said I was looking like my mother.  My dh said the picture was taken from a bad angle.  I don't know.    I guess we will see what Thanksgiving pictures look like.



I think that facial changes can be pretty drastic at first, but as you continue with what you're doing your body sort of gets used to it.  If you think about JHudson pictures from awhile back, she wasn't looking AS fabulous as she did before, but now her face seems to have settled in to her new weight.  I felt the same way about my face; as I started loosing fat from under the skin I felt a bit droopy, but now my skin *seems* to have tightened up a bit as I've continued to lose more fat, and it looks better.  

I've also noticed it in a friend who has had weight gains and losses because of extremely long term use of prednisone.  When she finally was off of it, first she looked drawn and tired, but then her face perked up after a bit.

I hope the same thing happens to you.  



robinb said:


> Plus, weren't you sick this week?  Maybe that was why you didn't look 100%.



That's a really good point.





Last week I lost (was sick, too), this week I gained (stupid hormones, but at least I'm not sick anymore), but I got a GREAT new coat.  One of the receptionists and I have hit it off, and I had mentioned this white coat I bought last year that is now drastically too big for me.  She said that a relative of hers is that size, and that she had a white winter coat that she had undergrown, and we should swap coats.  So we did that.    Her relative really liked my old coat, and I really really like her old coat.  

The conversation started because another woman at the meeting had spent a bunch of time and money in getting a swimsuit that fit, then life got in the way of her water aerobics and she didn't wear it for months.  Finally got to the pool the other week, and the suit doesn't fit, it's far too big for her now.  So now she has a brand new, expensive suit that doesn't fit, and she was saying she wished we could bring in our old clothes and swap.  I think it's easier to swap winter coats rather than swim suits, though.


Today DH bought an Active Link.  He's psyched to have a new gadget.     I know he's happy, too, because he lost and I gained this week.  Heck, I'm glad for him, too!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

Daisybelle said:


> Haven't checked in for several days.  I'm not a great forum poster!
> 
> Anyhoo!
> 
> I hit my first 5% today!  I'm down just over 13 pounds.  I started the last weekend in September.  I'm a happy lady.  I'm feeling better, more energetic.  I still have a ways to go but I feel confident I can keep my momentum.  I haven't decided on a final goal.  I'm just going to take it in 5% increments for awhile.
> 
> I'm doing a 5k this Thursday too.  I'm toying with doing a half marathon in April so I want to see how I do in smaller events first.



Yeah! Congrats on reaching your 5% mark. Great for you for doing a 5k, let us know how it goes!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

pwdebbie said:


> Ok, I think this is a strange problem.  I started WW back in March and for the first time,  I saw a big change in my appearance in pictures that were taken at my dgs's birthday party this week.  Problem is -- I don't like the change!  I think my face looks sickly.  I look old.  I now understand why someone said I was looking like my mother.  My dh said the picture was taken from a bad angle.  I don't know.    I guess we will see what Thanksgiving pictures look like.



I noticed that my eyes seems to pop out more out of my head.  

But I did notice a difference in my face, probably because I am not use to seeing myself thinner. I am sure you look great!


----------



## pwdebbie

Thank you for your responses.  Yes, I did have a stomach bug a few days before the picture was taken.  I do hope things tighten up so there is less droopy skin but I've been told at my age (57) my skin may have lost its elasticity.  Wait and see!

Did you all get your postcards this week?  I had written on mine, "This Thanksgiving I will not hide from the camera."  What timing!


----------



## Disneypixy

So I started weight watchers about 3 months ago I have lost 18 lbs (not that I intend on finding them again) but I have kinda levelled out and I'm looking for some more motivation and a trip to Disney in April is just that! I've made my 5% and 10% just !


----------



## StayCool

Well I did a crappy job tracking this week, but I didn't quite entirely fall off the wagon this week. At least I'm more aware of what I'm eating even if I shouldn't be eating it! lol But I did WI today and was down .2 so I will take it. If I can just get through the rest of the semester I can focus better on WW. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## pwdebbie

Disneypixy said:


> So I started weight watchers about 3 months ago I have lost 18 lbs (not that I intend on finding them again) but I have kinda levelled out and I'm looking for some more motivation and a trip to Disney in April is just that! I've made my 5% and 10% just !



I'm going in April also.  We have an "Official April 2013" thread going, so come join us.  Plus, there is a "challenge" on the WW site for losing weight for our Disney trips.

Perhaps this is a bad way to think, but I find that having the trip to look forward to encourages me to eat properly now.  You see, I tell myself, "Why eat that cupcake now when you can have one of those beautiful Disney cupcakes in April?" or "There's a Mickey pretzel in my future, I can eat this granola bar for now."  There are a few things I intend to eat at WDW that I put in the category of "can't really get it any other place, so I will allow myself these treats."  There's a salted caramel bar at Karamel Kuche, a funnel cake at either the American Pavilion or Liberty Square, and or course the cinnamon roll.  

I joined WW last March and hope to have 80 lbs off by our Disney trip.  WI is today for me and I know I will be up because I was sick last week and was down 4.8 pounds.  According to my scale, I am now up 3 pounds, but then that would level out to a  1.8 lb actual loss over two weeks, and I'm good with that!


----------



## Disneypixy

Hey so it was wi day yesterday and lost .5 so I'm happy with that but I feel I'm plateauing a bit


----------



## keahgirl8

Down 1.2, 87.8 overall! I have less than 30 pounds to go!

This will be my first ever Thanksgiving during weight loss.  I always quit before Thanksgiving before!  I have looked at my recipes and made some healthy switches, plus added an extra veggie dish.  I am going to weigh Friday just to see what happens!


----------



## pwdebbie

As I expected, after being sick last week and down 4.8, I was up this week 3.6.  So total real loss for two weeks was 1.2, which is slower than I've been losing.  But I still think I can make that 70 lb goal by Christmas.  I'm officially down 63 lbs. now.  

There was a lady there that missed last week because she was in Disney.  Her two-week loss was 1.2!  So, she didn't gain any Disney pounds.  I don't think that will be my story after our April trip.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

pwdebbie said:


> Our leader told us about going over someone's tracker when they had plateaued for a while.  She said that she saw 7 bananas daily on the tracker and thought it must have been a mistake, that it should have been 1 daily and 7 for the week.  Nope, the woman was eating 7 bananas every day because after all they are 0 points.  Our leader had to tell her that they might be 0 points but they are not 0 calories and there is a point at which too much of 0 points will sabotage your weight loss.  As for me, I cannot imagine eating 7 bananas a day.



I eat 4 or 5 every day.    I decided that all those bananas likely had something to do with my struggle the last little while so this week I only had 4 during the whole week.  I actually did see my scale go down since last Wednesday, however, yesterday I made chocolate chip cookies.   Need I say more?!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

WI day, down 1.8 pounds for a total of 23 pounds! 

I am really happy with that, I had a much better week than the last 2.


----------



## ilovevacation

You gals are all so amazing. I reached my goal three weeks ago and mentally set myself up to lose another 5. I find myself not tracking, not running and having an extra piece of bread here and there. I stuck with ww to get through the holidays but what good is it if i am sabotaging myself?


----------



## TiggerFan3590

WI yesterday and I was down 2.4....I couldn't believe it when I saw it.... 3 weeks with losses is something I haven't experienced.... 

Wishing everyone a happy and OP (if that is possible) Thanksgiving.... Remember to get out and move that day.... AP are your friend....


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Up 0.4 but since I thought it would be more I guess I should be happy with that.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Hope you all had a nice Thanksgiving!


----------



## lovesmurfs

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Hope you all had a nice Thanksgiving!



You too!  Just went to WI (one of 10, I think) -- up 2.0 pounds, making me exactly even with where I was a month ago.  Trips, family visits, and driving in to the office (resulting in no walking to the train station to and from) helped to stall the weight loss.

Onward, though!  Have a great week!


----------



## robinb

I went to my meeting, but skipped weigh in.  I was "good" all the way through Wednesday night but I knew I would be up so I skipped the weigh in for my own mental health.  There were 8 of us there and we received a free WW thermal Lunch Box .  It's really nice!


----------



## Daisybelle

Free lunch bags?  How cool!  

I was down .6 for the week, which I view as miraculous considering the unfortunate encounter I had with some Belgian chocolates earlier in the week.  So I'm happy.  That's 13.6 so far.  

We had 10 people or thereabouts at our meeting today.  I'm curious about what the new thing is that they're going to announce/release next week.


----------



## keahgirl8

I've lost 1.4 this week, 89.2 overall! I almost fell of the scale! Though I was as careful as I could be for Thanksgiving.  I still ate my favorite things, but I modified them and ate much smaller portions.  I tracked every day, even on Thanksgiving.  The fact that we did all of the cooking helped, because I had control over all of the ingredients.  Christmas will be more of a challenge, because it's not at my house!


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> I've lost 1.4 this week, 89.2 overall! I almost fell of the scale! Though I was as careful as I could be for Thanksgiving.  I still ate my favorite things, but I modified them and ate much smaller portions.  I tracked every day, even on Thanksgiving.  The fact that we did all of the cooking helped, because I had control over all of the ingredients.  Christmas will be more of a challenge, because it's not at my house!



Great job!  I survived Thanksgiving and my parents from out-of-town through Saturday, had losses on my home scale each day.  And then yesterday we hit the "no-more-turkey-please" wall and got pizza.  This morning I was up .2 .  Figures!  Survive the hard part and then blow it with pizza.


----------



## Aburns8

Today I am getting back on track. I gained 1.6. I wanted to lose 6 by the end of the year, now I have to lose 7.6. I am going to start participating here again, I have been MIA for a while. I have my active link and the drive to lose. Now it I can just survivie the holidays.


----------



## christinascreative

Up 2 lbs. I'd blame it on Thanksgiving.. but it was an all week thing.
WW receptionist told me the week prior (when I maintained) that I might not be eating enough points with my running. So apparently I went out and ate too many extras  
NSV was that I shaved 8 minutes (!) off of my 5k time from when I started racing in September. WW leader gave me 33 bravos- one for each minute of my time-- which totally cracked me up. She said to decorate my sneakers and anything else I bring with me when I run. I may stick a few on my ipod.


----------



## bumbershoot

ilovevacation said:


> You gals are all so amazing. I reached my goal three weeks ago and mentally set myself up to lose another 5. I find myself not tracking, not running and having an extra piece of bread here and there. I stuck with ww to get through the holidays but what good is it if i am sabotaging myself?



I was thinking about a few extra meetings over the next couple weeks, or staying through the power start meetings again.  I've had two weeks of small gains and since I'm at the same weight where I've quit three times (because I hit what I felt were plateaus but were probably just fear and not comprehending that this is FOREVER...I will NEVER be able to eat all that I want to eat, so it's a choice of being a higher weight where I hat myself and feel ugly and am unhealthy, or sticking with WW and watching the things I eat and being careful for the rest of my life), I figured that some extra motivation would be good.



robinb said:


> I went to my meeting, but skipped weigh in.  I was "good" all the way through Wednesday night but I knew I would be up so I skipped the weigh in for my own mental health.  There were 8 of us there and we received a free WW thermal Lunch Box .  It's really nice!



aw, we just got bravo stickers!




I'm back to where I was 11/3.  If the trend continues I'll have to re-evaluate eating all points.  Probably just a bit of lax tracking, though, so that's being changed now.  I feel great, but I'm not stopping here this time.  I don't feel great enough to accept this weight and size.


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> Hope you all had a nice Thanksgiving!



Thanks Jessie!  We spent our long Thanksgiving weekend in Toronto again this year.  It was lots of fun.  I always think of you when we're in Canada.  We did lots of walking -- and plenty of eating.  



keahgirl8 said:


> I've lost 1.4 this week, 89.2 overall! I almost fell of the scale! Though I was as careful as I could be for Thanksgiving.  I still ate my favorite things, but I modified them and ate much smaller portions.  I tracked every day, even on Thanksgiving.  The fact that we did all of the cooking helped, because I had control over all of the ingredients.  Christmas will be more of a challenge, because it's not at my house!



That's amazing.  You rock!  Isn't it great that you can still have your favorite things?



Aburns8 said:


> Today I am getting back on track. I gained 1.6. I wanted to lose 6 by the end of the year, now I have to lose 7.6. I am going to start participating here again, I have been MIA for a while. I have my active link and the drive to lose. Now it I can just survivie the holidays.



I think there are a few of us that need a "re-commitment ceremony" or somthing.  I'm with you.  I want to lose 10 pounds by the end of the year, which would put me back at Lifetime.  I think I'll need to choose a more reasonable, achievable goal.  WI is tomorrow, so I'll see where I'm at and go from there.


----------



## Aburns8

Sandi said:


> I think there are a few of us that need a "re-commitment ceremony" or somthing.  I'm with you.  I want to lose 10 pounds by the end of the year, which would put me back at Lifetime.  I think I'll need to choose a more reasonable, achievable goal.  WI is tomorrow, so I'll see where I'm at and go from there.



A "re-commitment ceremony" sounds like a good idea! How are things in MI? We are hoping to move back home next year. I agree, we need to choose more reasonable goals. I should be happy with losing the 1.6 I gained and then maintaining through the holidays.


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

keahgirl8 said:


> I've lost 1.4 this week, 89.2 overall! I almost fell of the scale! Though I was as careful as I could be for Thanksgiving.  I still ate my favorite things, but I modified them and ate much smaller portions.  I tracked every day, even on Thanksgiving.  The fact that we did all of the cooking helped, because I had control over all of the ingredients.  Christmas will be more of a challenge, because it's not at my house!



Congrats on losing weight on a holiday! That's almost 90 pounds lost.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

Sandi said:


> Thanks Jessie!  We spent our long Thanksgiving weekend in Toronto again this year.  It was lots of fun.  I always think of you when we're in Canada.  We did lots of walking -- and plenty of eating.




What did you do this time, Sandi?


----------



## Sandi

CdnBuzzFan said:


> What did you do this time, Sandi?



Went back to the ROM -- have you been yet?  There is a new Dinosaur exhibit that your son would probably love.  We did the CN Tower on our first night there.  We had been up there during the day before, but the night view was pretty cool.  Walking on the glass floor was creepy, but fun too.  DD enjoys traveling around on the subways and streetcars, so we did lots of exploring of the city -- Chinatown and Little Italy were fun.  Didn't get to Kensington this time. We stayed at the Cambridge Suites Toronto hotel -- I highly recommend this hotel.  It was very quiet and very conveniently located -- in the Financial District (I think).  We were a less than 5 minute walk to the Eaton Centre, so did a little shopping, too.  The city was really hopping with the 100th Grey Cup thing going on.  We weren't aware of it until we arrived. 

I'm hopeful that with all of the walking we did, I don't do too bad on my WI tomorrow.  I'm planning to get a run in tonight, so that might help, too.


----------



## sjms71

Aburns8 said:
			
		

> A "re-commitment ceremony" sounds like a good idea! How are things in MI? We are hoping to move back home next year. I agree, we need to choose more reasonable goals. I should be happy with losing the 1.6 I gained and then maintaining through the holidays.



Can I join in with the "re-commitment" ceremony too?  I have so lost my way.   The last month has been a mess for me, great days and not so great days.  Throw in my parents, sister and niece her for a week for the holiday........my eating hasn't been pretty.  To top it off my local meeting closed .    They opened a new center about15- 20 minutes away and stopped the meeting which was like 1 mile from my house.   Really don't want to travel that far but, I'll need to.  Still have to go back through the thread and catch up on everyone's progress.  Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Aburns8

sjms71 said:


> Can I join in with the "re-commitment" ceremony too?  I have so lost my way.   The last month has been a mess for me, great days and not so great days.  Throw in my parents, sister and niece her for a week for the holiday........my eating hasn't been pretty.  To top it off my local meeting closed .    They opened a new center about15- 20 minutes away and stopped the meeting which was like 1 mile from my house.   Really don't want to travel that far but, I'll need to.  Still have to go back through the thread and catch up on everyone's progress.  Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Sure Stephanie! I was doing so well and then in October I hit the wall. I want to lose 25 pounds before my DS 1st birthday. We want to try for another baby after that since I am getting soooo old.  I just need to get my booty tracking, and get back on the treadmill. I bought a whole bunch of exercise DVDs, I just have to use them and stop making excuses.


----------



## Sandi

Aburns8 said:


> A "re-commitment ceremony" sounds like a good idea! How are things in MI? We are hoping to move back home next year. I agree, we need to choose more reasonable goals. I should be happy with losing the 1.6 I gained and then maintaining through the holidays.



Where is your Michigan "home"?  I'm in East Lansing -- Spartan Country.  It's been pretty cold lately and I guess we're supposed to get some snow tomorrow -- then rain later in the week.  Very weird weather.  I would like to do a little better than maintaining over the next month, but I think a 1 pound per week goal is more reasonable than 2.5 pounds.  



sjms71 said:


> Can I join in with the "re-commitment" ceremony too?  I have so lost my way.   The last month has been a mess for me, great days and not so great days.  Throw in my parents, sister and niece her for a week for the holiday........my eating hasn't been pretty.  To top it off my local meeting closed .    They opened a new center about15- 20 minutes away and stopped the meeting which was like 1 mile from my house.   Really don't want to travel that far but, I'll need to.  Still have to go back through the thread and catch up on everyone's progress.  Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Hey Stephanie -- I've been MIA for awhile, too.  I'm glad we're all getting back on the Dis WW bus before the New Year.  I'm so sorry your meeting location closed up.  That totally stinks.  But, maybe you can commit to driving the 15-20 minutes to get to a meeting once a week.  Lord knows I'll drive further than that for a good restaurant, so . . .


----------



## Sandi

Aburns8 said:


> Sure Stephanie! I was doing so well and then in October I hit the wall. I want to lose 25 pounds before my DS 1st birthday. We want to try for another baby after that since I am getting soooo old.  I just need to get my booty tracking, and get back on the treadmill. I bought a whole bunch of exercise DVDs, I just have to use them and stop making excuses.



I don't even want to know how "old" you are.  I'm 50 with an 18 year old only child.  Having only one wasn't my first plan, but it has worked out fine.  She is a senior in high school and is starting to get back her college admissions now.  Make sure you enjoy your little guy because the time goes way too fast.  Also, he is watching how you eat, exercise, etc. so set a good example!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:


> Where is your Michigan "home"?  I'm in East Lansing -- Spartan Country.  It's been pretty cold lately and I guess we're supposed to get some snow tomorrow -- then rain later in the week.  Very weird weather.  I would like to do a little better than maintaining over the next month, but I think a 1 pound per week goal is more reasonable than 2.5 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Stephanie -- I've been MIA for awhile, too.  I'm glad we're all getting back on the Dis WW bus before the New Year.  I'm so sorry your meeting location closed up.  That totally stinks.  But, maybe you can commit to driving the 15-20 minutes to get to a meeting once a week.  Lord knows I'll drive further than that for a good restaurant, so . . .



Sandi, you crack me up.   Yes I would also drive to the ends of the earth to eat at a good restaurant.   I know I have no choice but to attend meetings.   So I will be making the drive, but think I may move my weigh in day to Friday.   It feels good to be back on the thread again.   I didn't want to have the attitude of......I'll wait till January 1 to get back on track .  That would spell nothing but trouble for me.


----------



## Aburns8

Sandi said:


> I don't even want to know how "old" you are.  I'm 50 with an 18 year old only child.  Having only one wasn't my first plan, but it has worked out fine.  She is a senior in high school and is starting to get back her college admissions now.  Make sure you enjoy your little guy because the time goes way too fast.  Also, he is watching how you eat, exercise, etc. so set a good example!



I am enjoying my little guy! This time of year is so much fun. He has no idea what is going on, but it is fun for me. I thought if I started getting into shape now, by the time he is walking I can chase after him


----------



## Sandi

Aburns8 said:


> I am enjoying my little guy! This time of year is so much fun. He has no idea what is going on, but it is fun for me. I thought if I started getting into shape now, by the time he is walking I can chase after him



That is good motivation.  You're doing the WDW half marathon, right?  How is your training coming?


----------



## Aburns8

Sandi said:


> That is good motivation.  You're doing the WDW half marathon, right?  How is your training coming?



I need to take that out of my signature. I am signed up, but because of logistics I can't go now. I do have a bucket list goal of doing all of the WDW and DL runs. By nature I am not a runner, but a great walk/runner.


----------



## Sandi

Down 1.4 at my WI today.  Very happy -- but it was work to get there.  Tracking and exercising are keys for me. Tonight I'm doing a Cardio Tennis class.  Haven't done one in about a month due to work schedule and traveling.  I'll be a sweaty mess after the class!


----------



## Aburns8

Sandi said:


> Down 1.4 at my WI today.  Very happy -- but it was work to get there.  Tracking and exercising are keys for me. Tonight I'm doing a Cardio Tennis class.  Haven't done one in about a month due to work schedule and traveling.  I'll be a sweaty mess after the class!



Awesome job Sandi! I need to get moving myself. Tonight I am back on the treadmill. That Cardio Tennis class sounds awesome.


----------



## pwdebbie

I had a great WI last night -- Down 3 lbs this week!  Total off is 66.  I really think I can make my goal of 70 lbs off by Christmas.  Our leader talked to a group of us about providing her with a "before" picture in March for something that will be happening then.  I already looked through my old pics when I entered the WW sweepstakes last summer and didn't find any "good" ones (man, that is a relative word in this case, 'cause they are all bad!).  My dd suggested looking at Facebook pictures that I was tagged in and BINGO there were some excellent "before" pictures to pick from.  How is it that I didn't realize what I looked like back then?  Just looking at them is an encouragement to keep going.


----------



## CdnBuzzFan

This sounds like a really great week for losses.  I'm down 1.9!    I haven't seen a loss like that in quite a while.

Good luck to everyone else who still has to weigh in this week!


----------



## sjms71

Sandi said:
			
		

> Down 1.4 at my WI today.  Very happy -- but it was work to get there.  Tracking and exercising are keys for me. Tonight I'm doing a Cardio Tennis class.  Haven't done one in about a month due to work schedule and traveling.  I'll be a sweaty mess after the class!





			
				pwdebbie said:
			
		

> I had a great WI last night -- Down 3 lbs this week!  Total off is 66.  I really think I can make my goal of 70 lbs off by Christmas.  Our leader talked to a group of us about providing her with a "before" picture in March for something that will be happening then.  I already looked through my old pics when I entered the WW sweepstakes last summer and didn't find any "good" ones (man, that is a relative word in this case, 'cause they are all bad!).  My dd suggested looking at Facebook pictures that I was tagged in and BINGO there were some excellent "before" pictures to pick from.  How is it that I didn't realize what I looked like back then?  Just looking at them is an encouragement to keep going.





			
				CdnBuzzFan said:
			
		

> This sounds like a really great week for losses.  I'm down 1.9!    I haven't seen a loss like that in quite a while.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else who still has to weigh in this week!



GREAT JOB GIRLS!   

Finally got back on my elliptical after a month of not doing it.   Although I really do not like exercise it felt great to do it.   However, this afternoon I am feeling it in my legs.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Sandi

pwdebbie said:


> I had a great WI last night -- Down 3 lbs this week!  Total off is 66.  I really think I can make my goal of 70 lbs off by Christmas.  Our leader talked to a group of us about providing her with a "before" picture in March for something that will be happening then.  I already looked through my old pics when I entered the WW sweepstakes last summer and didn't find any "good" ones (man, that is a relative word in this case, 'cause they are all bad!).  My dd suggested looking at Facebook pictures that I was tagged in and BINGO there were some excellent "before" pictures to pick from.  How is it that I didn't realize what I looked like back then?  Just looking at them is an encouragement to keep going.



That's awesome.  Wow!  

This is going to sound weird, but I really think you need to change your Mrs. Potts avatar (or whatever that is called).  You are no longer Mrs. Potts -- you are a princess!  



CdnBuzzFan said:


> This sounds like a really great week for losses.  I'm down 1.9!    I haven't seen a loss like that in quite a while.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else who still has to weigh in this week!



Good for you!  We need amazing weeks every once in awhile to keep us motivated.  Yea you!


----------



## robinb

I've had a tough time this week, I have been SOOOO hungry.  I ate dinner last night (pasta with chicken) and I was still hungry so I had a salad and I was still hungry when my DD sat next to me with sunflower seeds and then I was *still* hungry.  Ugh.  The good news is the Thanksgiving leftovers are gone with a fridge purge and the last of my turkey mushroom barley soup for lunch.


----------



## NC State

Just a quick update.  I did lose weight this week!  I lost 1.2 lbs, I don't know how because I pigged out for Thanksgiving.  I did run 4 days last week with one day I ran for 4.5 miles.

On August 29th I reached 46 lbs lost; since then I have been up and down.  I'm back to a 45.4 lbs total lost.  I hope some how I can break this up and down scale.

I go Monday for a GI appointment, I hope they can help me with my other issues.

Hope everyone has a good week...just stay active!

-Stephanie


----------



## Aburns8

NC State said:


> Just a quick update.  I did lose weight this week!  I lost 1.2 lbs, I don't know how because I pigged out for Thanksgiving.  I did run 4 days last week with one day I ran for 4.5 miles.
> 
> On August 29th I reached 46 lbs lost; since then I have been up and down.  I'm back to a 45.4 lbs total lost.  I hope some how I can break this up and down scale.
> 
> I go Monday for a GI appointment, I hope they can help me with my other issues.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week...just stay active!
> 
> -Stephanie



Awesome job! I am getting on the treadmill today!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

WI day! Up 0.4 pounds this week. I was expecting a gain because I had 2 dinners with friends last weekend, and I had some wine as well   
But, hey, I had a good time. 

I seem to find staying on track harder since the cold dark weather has started. I am more hungry, and I find working out to be a hassle. 

Hoping it goes better with the weeks to come.

Congrats everybody on you losses this week! Have a good one!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

robinb said:


> I've had a tough time this week, I have been SOOOO hungry.  I ate dinner last night (pasta with chicken) and I was still hungry so I had a salad and I was still hungry when my DD sat next to me with sunflower seeds and then I was *still* hungry.  Ugh.  The good news is the Thanksgiving leftovers are gone with a fridge purge and the last of my turkey mushroom barley soup for lunch.



I totally understand you! Don't give up, I know we will have better days!


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> I've had a tough time this week, I have been SOOOO hungry.  I ate dinner last night (pasta with chicken) and I was still hungry so I had a salad and I was still hungry when my DD sat next to me with sunflower seeds and then I was *still* hungry.  Ugh.  The good news is the Thanksgiving leftovers are gone with a fridge purge and the last of my turkey mushroom barley soup for lunch.



Oh, Robin, I empathize completely.    And I hate it when people will say "you're not really hungry, so just drink some water."  Hey, I know the difference between hungry and not.  Best thing for me is a big pot of that vegetable soup that is in the week one materials.  Especially in the winter months, a hot bowl of soup before eating anything else helps me.  Stay strong!


----------



## figment814

Down 1.8 this week!  In looking at my weight loss, I seem to have a small loss like .2 followed by a moderate loss like this week.  But I'm happy with that...particularly this time of year.  Only .4 pounds until the 170s!

I have really been struggling with tracking the last few weeks, but I need to get back to it...that's my goal this week.


----------



## Sandi

figment814 said:


> Down 1.8 this week!  In looking at my weight loss, I seem to have a small loss like .2 followed by a moderate loss like this week.  But I'm happy with that...particularly this time of year.  Only .4 pounds until the 170s!
> 
> I have really been struggling with tracking the last few weeks, but I need to get back to it...that's my goal this week.



I wouldn't call 1.8 down a "moderate" loss.  I'd categorize it as deluxe!  Congratulations on your success this week.  Tracking is really key for me; when I track, I do a much better job following the plan and I actually lose.  Hmmm.


----------



## figment814

Sandi said:


> I wouldn't call 1.8 down a "moderate" loss.  I'd categorize it as deluxe!



This made me laugh!  I consider moderate anything in the recommended 1-2 category...so moderation makes me very happy!


----------



## Sandi

figment814 said:


> This made me laugh!  I consider moderate anything in the recommended 1-2 category...so moderation makes me very happy!



Glad I could make you laugh.  You're doing really well.  Your journal is great.


----------



## sjms71

Have a great weekend everyone .  I had a great week with tracking and getting back to a exercise routine.   Hope I can keep the momentum going .


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

Have a great one too! I'm sure you can do it!


----------



## Aburns8

I lost .6 today. I didn't lose everything that I gained, but it is going in the right direction. Hoping for a good week.


----------



## keahgirl8

Down 2 pounds, 91.2 overall! Only 25 to go, and only 5 to go for my 2012 goal!


----------



## Aburns8

keahgirl8 said:


> Down 2 pounds, 91.2 overall! Only 25 to go, and only 5 to go for my 2012 goal!



Awesome! I am sure you will make your goal!


----------



## robinb

I weighed in on Friday and I was up.  I don't know how much because I really didn't want to know.  I am trying Simply Filling again for the remainder of the week .


----------



## sjms71

keahgirl8 said:


> Down 2 pounds, 91.2 overall! Only 25 to go, and only 5 to go for my 2012 goal!



WOW and BRAVO    You're amazing,  here's to reaching you're 2012 goal.


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> Down 2 pounds, 91.2 overall! Only 25 to go, and only 5 to go for my 2012 goal!



LIKE!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

keahgirl8 said:


> Down 2 pounds, 91.2 overall! Only 25 to go, and only 5 to go for my 2012 goal!



That's awesome! Keep it up!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

robinb said:


> I weighed in on Friday and I was up.  I don't know how much because I really didn't want to know.  I am trying Simply Filling again for the remainder of the week .



Hang in there! I know how hard it can be sometimes. I am there too.


----------



## lisajl

Weigh in tonight and I am up .8.  Oh well, need to keep going.  I was doing better when I was exercising more, will have to carve out more time to do that.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## sjms71

lisajl said:


> Weigh in tonight and I am up .8.  Oh well, need to keep going.  I was doing better when I was exercising more, will have to carve out more time to do that.  Good luck everyone!



 This time of year is so hard.  Don't let it get to you.  Just keep going liked you said.


----------



## iamtheprincess

I just rejoined WW the monday after Thanksgiving and I am leaving for WDW on 12/13/12.  What was I thinking!!!  Oh Well.  so far I have lost 6lbs and hopefully all of the walking in the parks will help. I have been stalking this thread for a while and am inspired but many of you.  Here's to a fresh start and the vacation of my dreams!!!


----------



## lovethattink

This was surprising. Stepped on the scale after all I stuffed myself with during Thanksgiving and all our meals out. Was busy with company and going to WDW, and much to my surprise, I lost weight! Down 7. I'm assuming it's from the extra walking at Disney and either splitting meals or eating only half of the meal at a sitting. Size 10 pants are feeling comfortable! I need a belt to wear my 12's and 14's.


----------



## pwdebbie

Good for you, lovethattink.   

I broke even last night.  Last week was bad because dh wanted to eat out a lot even though I had some delicious food waiting here.  One of the things talked about last night was taking a snack along in case you get hungry.  Well, I've decided that the snack is definitely going along with us but it's in case HE gets hungry.  

DD was down two more lbs for a total loss of 74 lbs.  She came over last night to help decorate our tree and she said she was thinking about trying on her wedding dress.  Well, she did and it fit beautifully!  I am so proud of all her hard work.


----------



## TiggerFan3590

keahgirl8 said:


> Down 2 pounds, 91.2 overall! Only 25 to go, and only 5 to go for my 2012 goal!



Great Job!!!!  Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## keahgirl8

lovethattink said:
			
		

> This was surprising. Stepped on the scale after all I stuffed myself with during Thanksgiving and all our meals out. Was busy with company and going to WDW, and much to my surprise, I lost weight! Down 7. I'm assuming it's from the extra walking at Disney and either splitting meals or eating only half of the meal at a sitting. Size 10 pants are feeling comfortable! I need a belt to wear my 12's and 14's.



Holy shmoly!  7 pounds is amazing!  Good for you!




			
				pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Good for you, lovethattink.
> 
> I broke even last night.  Last week was bad because dh wanted to eat out a lot even though I had some delicious food waiting here.  One of the things talked about last night was taking a snack along in case you get hungry.  Well, I've decided that the snack is definitely going along with us but it's in case HE gets hungry.
> 
> DD was down two more lbs for a total loss of 74 lbs.  She came over last night to help decorate our tree and she said she was thinking about trying on her wedding dress.  Well, she did and it fit beautifully!  I am so proud of all her hard work.



I would say that if you know you had a bad week, breaking even is pretty good!  You can also make healthier choices when you go out.  It can be hard, but it is doable.  I wrote a blog about it with some tips!



			
				TiggerFan3590 said:
			
		

> Great Job!!!!  Congratulations!!!!!



Thanks to you and everyone here for the support and encouragement!


----------



## bumbershoot

pwdebbie said:


> DD was down two more lbs for a total loss of 74 lbs.  She came over last night to help decorate our tree and she said she was thinking about trying on her wedding dress.  Well, she did and it fit beautifully!  I am so proud of all her hard work.



Awesome!  I cannot wait to fit back into my wedding gown.  I think I'll have to still be smaller, pounds-wise, than where I am now because my chest is so much bigger, still, after making milk for DS for so long.    I am actually lighter *now* than I was for the wedding (wow) but I'm smaller/bigger in different places.  Hips are smaller, tummy is squishier now, as well as the already-mentioned chestal region being bigger, LOL.  Hips don't really matter in a ballgown, though!  


I recently had to buy new, smaller, exercise/yoga pants, as the old ones were falling off during my treadmill time (which is so much more obnoxious than you'd think...and you'd probably think it's really obnoxious and annoying!).  Also bought new, smaller, underwear.  My shirts are looking more like mini-dresses and I really must get new ones soon.  I'm looking at 2, maybe even 3, sizes smaller for the shirts, which just astonishes me.

And I'm able to wear my true engagement/wedding ring now, which is *beyond* thrilling.  I had started buying cheapie, FUN, rings and bands back when DS was 3 and I had to admit that I couldn't wear my real ring.   Doesn't even bother me now (like it did ages ago) that it's only one ring (it's a heavy platinum band with a half-bezel setting, and doesn't really "go" with another band); I'm just happy I can put it over my knuckle now!  

I was able to walk down a plane aisle without having to turn sideways last week.  

Wow.


----------



## lovethattink

pwdebbie said:


> Good for you, lovethattink.
> 
> I broke even last night.  Last week was bad because dh wanted to eat out a lot even though I had some delicious food waiting here.  One of the things talked about last night was taking a snack along in case you get hungry.  Well, I've decided that the snack is definitely going along with us but it's in case HE gets hungry.
> 
> DD was down two more lbs for a total loss of 74 lbs.  She came over last night to help decorate our tree and she said she was thinking about trying on her wedding dress.  Well, she did and it fit beautifully!  I am so proud of all her hard work.



Thanks!

Wow, congratulations to your dd! I know I will never fit back in mine. I was in a size 0 back then. Funny how I thought it was a curse back then, to eat like a pig and never gain weight. Now I just have to look at the food and I pack it on 



keahgirl8 said:


> Holy shmoly!  7 pounds is amazing!  Good for you!



Thanks! I was shocked.


----------



## pwdebbie

bumbershoot said:


> Awesome!  I cannot wait to fit back into my wedding gown.  I think I'll have to still be smaller, pounds-wise, than where I am now because my chest is so much bigger, still, after making milk for DS for so long.    I am actually lighter *now* than I was for the wedding (wow) but I'm smaller/bigger in different places.  Hips are smaller, tummy is squishier now, as well as the already-mentioned chestal region being bigger, LOL.  Hips don't really matter in a ballgown, though!
> 
> DD bf four kids in born within 3 yrs and 2 mos (the last two were twins).  I don't think she even had on a gutsucker when she tried her gown on Tuesday night.
> 
> 
> I recently had to buy new, smaller, exercise/yoga pants, as the old ones were falling off during my treadmill time (which is so much more obnoxious than you'd think...and you'd probably think it's really obnoxious and annoying!).  Also bought new, smaller, underwear.  My shirts are looking more like mini-dresses and I really must get new ones soon.  I'm looking at 2, maybe even 3, sizes smaller for the shirts, which just astonishes me.
> 
> Isn't that a great feeling?  I need to buy new undies also, but I don't know what size I wore before (they are at least ten years old) and therefore I can't figure out what size to buy now.  Why oh why can't they size them like everything else?
> 
> And I'm able to wear my true engagement/wedding ring now, which is *beyond* thrilling.  I had started buying cheapie, FUN, rings and bands back when DS was 3 and I had to admit that I couldn't wear my real ring.   Doesn't even bother me now (like it did ages ago) that it's only one ring (it's a heavy platinum band with a half-bezel setting, and doesn't really "go" with another band); I'm just happy I can put it over my knuckle now!
> 
> I was able to walk down a plane aisle without having to turn sideways last week.
> 
> Wow.



Two more great accomplishments -- the ring and the aisle.  You are doing wonderful!


----------



## figment814

Thrilled to be down 2.2!  In the 170s and it feels great!


----------



## bumbershoot

DH and I both lost 1.2.  Woo!

I hit the 55 pound mark, which took my leader by surprise.  It has been since mid-October that I hit the last 5 lbs, so it sort of surprised me, too.  

DH is inching his way towards his 10%.  It's been longer for him since his last 5 lbs than it was for me.  I'm so impressed that he keeps on going, he's an inspiration!  He has an Active Link now, and enjoys using it.  He doesn't swap his Activity Points, but he likes earning them.


----------



## bumbershoot

pwdebbie said:


> Two more great accomplishments -- the ring and the aisle.  You are doing wonderful!



Thanks!

Wow, that is extra impressive that your daughter wasn't even wearing a body shaper! 



I hate underwear shopping, too.  I recently got brave and measured my hips, so I had that to go on, at least.  I also had some Maidenform "hipsters" that I got right before the wedding that suddenly fit again, so I could go by that.  My problem has always been that I'm short, so a "hipster" doesn't sit on the hips on me where it should.  But they aren't falling off, so that's good!


----------



## bumbershoot

I bought the new member kit thing*, and tonight I've been reading the Success Handbook.  Since I have previously avoided reading WW stuff (to my detriment!) I was a little nervous about the new stuff, but knew I should read it.  And wow, it's good!

Of course, it sort of sounds like they've been reading things we all say to each other in the "privacy" (ha!) of this thread and over on the WW boards, but since most of those things are generally helpful, yay for them that they are saying those things in ways that can get across to people!

I've actually filled out some of the things in the book, like I've drawn what I felt like at the beginning, and what I hope to look like at the end...and I revised my previous quits (does that make sense) and wrote a letter to myself if I want to quit...  Usually I don't do that sort of stuff, so it's impressive that the author "got me" to do it. 

In the past (this is getting repetitive, isn't it?) I have been incredibly fearful of change when it comes to WW, so I was nervous, but this seems to be good.  It's not a change, but an addition.


If this has already been discussed by people who go to meetings earlier in the week I apologize.    I just got it today.  



*partially for the collapsible measuring cups, for DH's travel! He already brings little measuring spoons, and now he can measure it all.


----------



## Daisybelle

bumbershoot said:


> I bought the new member kit thing*, and tonight I've been reading the Success Handbook.  Since I have previously avoided reading WW stuff (to my detriment!) I was a little nervous about the new stuff, but knew I should read it.  And wow, it's good!
> 
> Of course, it sort of sounds like they've been reading things we all say to each other in the "privacy" (ha!) of this thread and over on the WW boards, but since most of those things are generally helpful, yay for them that they are saying those things in ways that can get across to people!
> 
> I've actually filled out some of the things in the book, like I've drawn what I felt like at the beginning, and what I hope to look like at the end...and I revised my previous quits (does that make sense) and wrote a letter to myself if I want to quit...  Usually I don't do that sort of stuff, so it's impressive that the author "got me" to do it.
> 
> In the past (this is getting repetitive, isn't it?) I have been incredibly fearful of change when it comes to WW, so I was nervous, but this seems to be good.  It's not a change, but an addition.
> 
> 
> If this has already been discussed by people who go to meetings earlier in the week I apologize.    I just got it today.
> 
> 
> 
> *partially for the collapsible measuring cups, for DH's travel! He already brings little measuring spoons, and now he can measure it all.



55 pounds?  Fabulous job!!  

I had my meeting today too, so it was my first gander at the new kit.  I thought the book you mentioned looked really interesting but I wasn't ready to spend money on it yet.  Perhaps next Saturday!  How is the cookbook that came with it? 

Oh!  And I'm down two more pounds for a total of 15.6.


----------



## bumbershoot

Daisybelle said:


> 55 pounds?  Fabulous job!!
> 
> I had my meeting today too, so it was my first gander at the new kit.  I thought the book you mentioned looked really interesting but I wasn't ready to spend money on it yet.  Perhaps next Saturday!  How is the cookbook that came with it?
> 
> Oh!  And I'm down two more pounds for a total of 15.6.



Thank you!

I was so busy reading the Success book that I haven't even looked at the cookbook.  I'll do that today.

Yay for your loss!!!  



Oh, I was looking at the new info they gave us at no extra cost, and I was really pleased to see that they are being a little more obvious in the idea that you CAN use your Weekly points and even your Activity points.

When I have tried WW in the past, for some reason (and this might have to do with that not reading the booklets thing I mentioned before) I always thought it was "better" to stick with the daily points.  But then after awhile I would feel incredibly deprived, go off the program, and quit.

This time I decided early on to start using Weeklies, then a couple months into it I started using APs, too.  But I've never really felt like the materials encouraged that.  But this time it seems that they are perhaps mentioning it a bit more.  Or maybe that's just how I'm reading it.


----------



## robinb

I weighed in on Friday and lost 2.8 lbs, almost all of my Thanksgiving-palooza weight gain.  I'm glad I didn't look at the number last week!  Yikes!

I counted points all weekend and then went to Simply Filling for the rest of the week.  I think I'll try that again this week.  It's easier for me to be mindful of what I'm eating when my DH is away on business since I'm cooking for just me.


----------



## pwdebbie

I bought  the kit last week. Time just hasn't allowed me to really get into it. But I don't think I saw a cookbook.  I also bought the EAT OUT andSHOP books.


----------



## keahgirl8

I still don't use many of my AP or WP.  I still am losing weight, and I'm not hungry.  Am I the only one?


----------



## Daisybelle

I tend to use some of the weekly points each week and activity points as I need them.  It's helped me to not feel deprived as I go along thru the week.  I've been losing slow and steady since I started.  I'd probably lose more quickly if I didn't use them but I'm not sure I'd be as sucessful at not falling off the wagon as I have been.  I would like to ease away from them over time though.


----------



## bumbershoot

robinb said:


> I weighed in on Friday and lost 2.8 lbs, almost all of my Thanksgiving-palooza weight gain.  I'm glad I didn't look at the number last week!  Yikes!



That's fabulous!  



keahgirl8 said:


> I still don't use many of my AP or WP.  I still am losing weight, and I'm not hungry.  Am I the only one?



I think a lot of people, at least at my meeting, stick with, or close to, the Daily points.  My leader has always said that she eats every point coming to her, though, and I think that it was her influence that helped me see a better way *for me* to do it.  And I'm so so so so thankful that I can, because deprivation really messes with my head.  Even the number can do a number on me.  Last time I did WW, the lowest Points was set at 18, I believe.  And I simply could NOT deal with that idea, that I would "only" be eating 18 points.  It's probably the same amount of *food* as 26 pointsplus is now (except that we had to count fruit/veggies UGH), but that low number messed me up.  (would have helped if someone mentioned that in Maintenance they give you some extra points, LOL)




So I flipped through the cookbook, and it's pretty good!  There were enough veggie, or could-be-changed-to-veggie, recipes in there for us, but the whole package wasn't so expensive that I felt like I was ripped off by buying a "meat" cookbook.  And the recipes, most of them, sounded tasty.  I also like how the cookbook looks and feels.  It's pretty, bright, and isn't flimsy.  

All in all, I give the new stuff an A.


----------



## keahgirl8

Daisybelle said:
			
		

> I tend to use some of the weekly points each week and activity points as I need them.  It's helped me to not feel deprived as I go along thru the week.  I've been losing slow and steady since I started.  I'd probably lose more quickly if I didn't use them but I'm not sure I'd be as sucessful at not falling off the wagon as I have been.  I would like to ease away from them over time though.



I haven't felt deprived yet.  Maybe I'm crazy!


----------



## keahgirl8

It's weigh-in day!  1.2 pounds down, 92.4 overall!


----------



## Daisybelle

keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> I haven't felt deprived yet.  Maybe I'm crazy!



 I think we're all different in what we need and how our brains work and deal with food.  You're not crazy!  Or if you are, I aspire to your level of crazy. 

And congrats on this week's loss!!!!!!!


----------



## Daisybelle

Thanks for the report on the new kit, Molly!  I believe I shall treat myself to it on Saturday.


----------



## robinb

keahgirl8 said:


> I still don't use many of my AP or WP.  I still am losing weight, and I'm not hungry.  Am I the only one?


Are you at the minimum yet?  I think it's easier to stay within your daily points if you have more of them.  

First of all, I'm really glad it's working out for you and you are a true inspiration !    But, since you asked about WP & AP, sometimes when I read your posts it seems that AP & WP are "forbidden" to you and nothing in the program should be forbidden, especially the points that are part of the system.  For a lot of people the dieting is easy.  They can set their minds to it and lose weight.  But, once they transition from goal-oriented weight loss to ... well ... everyday life they start to regain.  Classic yo-yo diet.  I think that the WP and the AP allow people to make WW more of a "live-it" and not a diet as they go along.  People learn to handle things like Christmas cookies or birthday cake or pizza or after work parties or tailgate parties or chocolate cravings or martinis or vacations during the weight loss phase so it's not such a shock when they start maintenance.   

If you are eating now how you want to eat for the rest of your life then I think you're fine.  But, if you have been depriving yourself of certain foods because they don't fit in your daily point total, I think it's time to start to experimenting with those foods and using your AP & WP.  Your weight loss may slow down a bit, but it's not a race to see who can lose the fastest.  It's about achieving and maintaining a healthy weight.

FTR, I eat almost all of my WP and some of my AP.  My DH makes great cocktails when he's home for the weekend and I cook fancier foods then too so I tend to eat/drink them F-Sun and then eat within my daily points the rest of the week.


----------



## superme80

Ok I am offically joining this thread, after lurking for about 2 years, and offically joining weight watchers after Christmas. I am currently doing the points plus program on my own. I know I need accuntability, but I just can't afford it yet!  So I have 100+ lbs to lose and I am offically on my way! Hope everyone has a good on points week!


----------



## bumbershoot

superme80 said:


> Ok I am offically joining this thread, after lurking for about 2 years, and offically joining weight watchers after Christmas. I am currently doing the points plus program on my own. I know I need accuntability, but I just can't afford it yet!  So I have 100+ lbs to lose and I am offically on my way! Hope everyone has a good on points week!



Congrats!  



keahgirl8 said:


> I haven't felt deprived yet.  Maybe I'm crazy!



I think that's awesome!  If you don't feel deprived, then that works for you, and obviously you are having success.    I figure that if you were feeling deprived, by this time you would have broken...you haven't, so there's no problem!


----------



## christinascreative

This is how I feel: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



You know.. Stuck, Stuck.. STUCK!!!!!!!!
I've been at a 40 lb loss for the past month. I gained 2 lbs Thanksgiving, then lost it the next week-- otherwise.. just maintained. It's KILLING ME!
I know this is NOT a race to the finish... it just seems that no matter what I do.. I'm STUCK 
I have:
Stuck to my points and exercised my heart out= maintained.
Ate activity points and exercised normally= maintained.
Ate activity points and exercised my heart out= gained!
Didn't exercise or eat activity points= maintained.

I've watched carb/sugar intake. I've watched snacking. I've not watched at all (Thanksgiving  ). I've drank water until the cows came home. Still stuck.
I have 30 lbs more to go.  
Who has the secret to getting unstuck? This week, I'm upping lean protein & veggies, watching the carbs, doing more cross training than running. Any other thoughts?


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

I haven't been in for the past 2 weeks and I did not weigh myself either. I don't think I have gained a lot, but maybe a pound or 2, but I'm afraid of stepping on the scale. 

I have not been tracking steadily either. Just doing portion control, I have been so busy and with my husband about to lose his job, life has been hectic.

Congrats to everyone on their losses. I'll be back on track, I know I will.


----------



## robinb

christinascreative said:


> This is how I feel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know.. Stuck, Stuck.. STUCK!!!!!!!!
> I've been at a 40 lb loss for the past month. I gained 2 lbs Thanksgiving, then lost it the next week-- otherwise.. just maintained. It's KILLING ME!
> I know this is NOT a race to the finish... it just seems that no matter what I do.. I'm STUCK
> I have:
> Stuck to my points and exercised my heart out= maintained.
> Ate activity points and exercised normally= maintained.
> Ate activity points and exercised my heart out= gained!
> Didn't exercise or eat activity points= maintained.
> 
> I've watched carb/sugar intake. I've watched snacking. I've not watched at all (Thanksgiving  ). I've drank water until the cows came home. Still stuck.
> I have 30 lbs more to go.
> Who has the secret to getting unstuck? This week, I'm upping lean protein & veggies, watching the carbs, doing more cross training than running. Any other thoughts?


Have you taken measurements?  Sometimes the scale doesn't move but your body is still adjusting and getting smaller.  What did you do to lose your Thanksgiving weight?  Try that for a few weeks more and see if you can break your plateau.  What ever you do, DON'T GIVE UP!  You have come such a long way to stop now.  Give yourself a break.  Few people are able to lose weight November-December ... it's like the holiday season lasts for 8 weeks.  If you maintain through the New Year that may be a success all on it's own .


----------



## bumbershoot

christinascreative said:


> This is how I feel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know.. Stuck, Stuck.. STUCK!!!!!!!!
> I've been at a 40 lb loss for the past month. I gained 2 lbs Thanksgiving, then lost it the next week-- otherwise.. just maintained. It's KILLING ME!
> I know this is NOT a race to the finish... it just seems that no matter what I do.. I'm STUCK
> I have:
> Stuck to my points and exercised my heart out= maintained.
> Ate activity points and exercised normally= maintained.
> Ate activity points and exercised my heart out= gained!
> Didn't exercise or eat activity points= maintained.
> 
> I've watched carb/sugar intake. I've watched snacking. I've not watched at all (Thanksgiving  ). I've drank water until the cows came home. Still stuck.
> I have 30 lbs more to go.
> Who has the secret to getting unstuck? This week, I'm upping lean protein & veggies, watching the carbs, doing more cross training than running. Any other thoughts?







These are my thoughts.  Feel free to discard if you wish.

You've been at one point for a month...4 weeks.  It seems you've changed what you're doing 4 times.  I personally feel that you're changing too much.  Pick one thing to do and stick with it.  *At least* 2 weeks of the same thing.  Exercising and eating APs?...do it, stick with it.  Or whichever you choose.  When I experimented with eating APs, I ended up going for a full month.  Even if I had gained during that time, I was going to keep going.  I wanted to make SURE that whatever was happening was really happening.  I did not want to make a decision based on "that time of month".  Or make a decision based on extra bulk of food in my belly because I was eating the activity points.  I wanted to truly see what my body was going to do with those calories and the exercise.  

When you increase your exercise, you increase the water in your muscles, so heavy exercise can cause a higher number on the scale. Just in case you didn't know that, now you do!  


So anyway, I say...pick something and do that for a couple/few weeks.


It took me since early October until last Saturday to lose my most recent 5 pounds.  When I look at my progress report, in the last 4 weeks I've lost ONE.

My husband, who has a LOT left to lose, has been stuck in his most recent 5 pounds since AUGUST.  (he does travel for work and has to estimate his Points when he is away, and that makes it harder, FWIW)  


Even while waiting on this 5 lb mark (and he's is still working on his 10%, though he started in Feb) we're noticing changes in the way his clothes fit, in the way he looks, etc.


So in my opinion and my experience with my body (and DH's), just pick something and stick with it.  

If you are a meeting person, bring it up in a meeting.  See how many other people have dealt with this sort of thing.  You might be surprised!


----------



## NC State

Just checking in.  I didn't WI last week so this week I gained 2.4 lbs!  I'm not going to stress over it.  It's the holidays with a lot of shopping, eating out, parties and no way to plan meals.  I'll continue to do my best.  I know come January 1st, I'll be back on program!


----------



## pwdebbie

WI Tuesday, down 2.6. Total 68.6. Current goal is to reach 70 by Christmas.


----------



## Sandi

NC State said:


> Just checking in.  I didn't WI last week so this week I gained 2.4 lbs!  I'm not going to stress over it.  It's the holidays with a lot of shopping, eating out, parties and no way to plan meals.  I'll continue to do my best.  I know come January 1st, I'll be back on program!



That's sort of how I'm feeling.  Too many temptations at work, home, and everywhere else.  I'm going to enjoy some things, be good when I can, and recommit on January 2.



pwdebbie said:


> WI Tuesday, down 2.6. Total 68.6. Current goal is to reach 70 by Christmas.



You are doing great!  You are on a roll and I'm sure you'll make your goal.


----------



## christinascreative

bumbershoot said:


> These are my thoughts.  Feel free to discard if you wish.
> 
> You've been at one point for a month...4 weeks.  It seems you've changed what you're doing 4 times.  I personally feel that you're changing too much.  Pick one thing to do and stick with it.  *At least* 2 weeks of the same thing.  Exercising and eating APs?...do it, stick with it.  Or whichever you choose.  When I experimented with eating APs, I ended up going for a full month.  Even if I had gained during that time, I was going to keep going.  I wanted to make SURE that whatever was happening was really happening.  I did not want to make a decision based on "that time of month".  Or make a decision based on extra bulk of food in my belly because I was eating the activity points.  I wanted to truly see what my body was going to do with those calories and the exercise.
> 
> When you increase your exercise, you increase the water in your muscles, so heavy exercise can cause a higher number on the scale. Just in case you didn't know that, now you do!
> 
> 
> So anyway, I say...pick something and do that for a couple/few weeks.
> 
> 
> It took me since early October until last Saturday to lose my most recent 5 pounds.  When I look at my progress report, in the last 4 weeks I've lost ONE.
> 
> My husband, who has a LOT left to lose, has been stuck in his most recent 5 pounds since AUGUST.  (he does travel for work and has to estimate his Points when he is away, and that makes it harder, FWIW)
> 
> 
> Even while waiting on this 5 lb mark (and he's is still working on his 10%, though he started in Feb) we're noticing changes in the way his clothes fit, in the way he looks, etc.
> 
> 
> So in my opinion and my experience with my body (and DH's), just pick something and stick with it.
> 
> If you are a meeting person, bring it up in a meeting.  See how many other people have dealt with this sort of thing.  You might be surprised!





robinb said:


> Have you taken measurements?  Sometimes the scale doesn't move but your body is still adjusting and getting smaller.  What did you do to lose your Thanksgiving weight?  Try that for a few weeks more and see if you can break your plateau.  What ever you do, DON'T GIVE UP!  You have come such a long way to stop now.  Give yourself a break.  Few people are able to lose weight November-December ... it's like the holiday season lasts for 8 weeks.  If you maintain through the New Year that may be a success all on it's own .



Thanks for the advice, ladies  Well, I've upped the power foods this week and I think it's helping. I'm going to keep doing that for a month- to make sure   You're right, bumbershoot-- maybe I need to stop mixing it up SO much. 
As for the measurements.. I'm bad and never took them. However, last night I shopped for a dress for a holiday party and a large was a little loose. The medium was too tight for my liking..although..  It DID zip. I still bought the large because I plan on belting it anyway and it wasn't SUPER loose.. but the fact that a medium could ZIP- holy cow! That means I might actually become a medium soon? I don't know if I've ever been a medium. 
I DO need to cut myself some slack. I know this sounds weird but because I cut myself TOO much slack for so long-- it's like I'm afraid to go back there again. Everything in moderation right? 
In any case- thanks again for the advice and good thoughts. I'm still hanging in there and won't turn back now-- I'm over 1/2 way to goal


----------



## keahgirl8

christinascreative said:
			
		

> I DO need to cut myself some slack. I know this sounds weird but because I cut myself TOO much slack for so long-- it's like I'm afraid to go back there again. Everything in moderation right?
> In any case- thanks again for the advice and good thoughts. I'm still hanging in there and won't turn back now-- I'm over 1/2 way to goal



I totally get that.  I had this problem with my exercise.  There were a few weeks when I wasn't feeling well and had very low energy, so I didn't go to the gym as much.  Prior to that, I was doing 1 hour to 1 1/2 hours of hard core exercise, 6 -7 days a week.  When that all screeched to a halt, I panicked, because I was afraid I was going to quit again like all the times before.  It is good to be focused and dedicated, but we are also human beings.  Sometimes we need a break, and that's okay!  Everything in moderation, just like with eating.  I'm still working on that, but I'm trying to learn this lesson!


----------



## christinascreative

keahgirl8 said:


> I totally get that.  I had this problem with my exercise.  There were a few weeks when I wasn't feeling well and had very low energy, so I didn't go to the gym as much.  Prior to that, I was doing 1 hour to 1 1/2 hours of hard core exercise, 6 -7 days a week.  When that all screeched to a halt, I panicked, because I was afraid I was going to quit again like all the times before.  It is good to be focused and dedicated, but we are also human beings.  Sometimes we need a break, and that's okay!  Everything in moderation, just like with eating.  I'm still working on that, but I'm trying to learn this lesson!



Yep. Well my "modified" simply filling plan worked this week for me. I only ran 1 day last week but because I was monitoring what I was eating and focusing on getting lots of veggies and lean protein in... I lost 3.2 lbs. FINALLY! 

It was the BIG switchup that I needed. This week, I'm exercising more (I had to run 8 miles yesterday as part of half marathon training, but will also try to get some cross training in there somewhere this week), will still do the lean protein & veggies and "good" carbs (aka simply filling) and will eat more if I feel the need to based on my energy levels. 

I'm not going to be SUPER regimented... but realistic / reasonable. Let's see if I might actually be able to do this whole "listening to my body" thing. 

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## keahgirl8

1.2 pounds this week, 93.6 total!


----------



## HappyGal

May I join your group?

My name is Monica (age 45) and I hit rock bottom yesterday when I barely fit in the seat on the airplane.  I've done WW twice, losing 50 pounds of pregnancy weight each time. But that was 10 years ago and now I'm more uncomfortable than ever.  I have no desire to be a skinny-Minnie(pun intended), I just want to be comfortable in my own skin.  I want to get out of bed in the morning and not be in pain. So I'm re-joining WW, and would love to join this group for more support.


----------



## christinascreative

keahgirl8 said:


> 1.2 pounds this week, 93.6 total!


You are amazing!! You're almost there and fyi- SUCH an inspiration 
Please keep sharing-- you rock!!


HappyGal said:


> May I join your group?
> 
> My name is Monica (age 45) and I hit rock bottom yesterday when I barely fit in the seat on the airplane.  I've done WW twice, losing 50 pounds of pregnancy weight each time. But that was 10 years ago and now I'm more uncomfortable than ever.  I have no desire to be a skinny-Minnie(pun intended), I just want to be comfortable in my own skin.  I want to get out of bed in the morning and not be in pain. So I'm re-joining WW, and would love to join this group for more support.


You are totally welcome here, Monica! It's been a little quiet lately but please share here! This group has helped me so much since I joined. We all have different rock bottom. Mine was being diagnosed with PCOS but also realizing that riding rides at Disney or other amusement parks with my niece was getting tougher depending on how you're strapped in. So I totally feel you there. You WILL get there though  Just stick with it, and use us to lean on!


----------



## Daisybelle

HappyGal said:


> May I join your group?
> 
> My name is Monica (age 45) and I hit rock bottom yesterday when I barely fit in the seat on the airplane.  I've done WW twice, losing 50 pounds of pregnancy weight each time. But that was 10 years ago and now I'm more uncomfortable than ever.  I have no desire to be a skinny-Minnie(pun intended), I just want to be comfortable in my own skin.  I want to get out of bed in the morning and not be in pain. So I'm re-joining WW, and would love to join this group for more support.



Welcome!  I think you will find a group of like-minded people here.  I think many of us can identify with the rock bottom thing.  I signed up for WW in September and its been such a big help.  You can do it!!


----------



## superme80

HappyGal said:


> May I join your group?
> 
> My name is Monica (age 45) and I hit rock bottom yesterday when I barely fit in the seat on the airplane.  I've done WW twice, losing 50 pounds of pregnancy weight each time. But that was 10 years ago and now I'm more uncomfortable than ever.  I have no desire to be a skinny-Minnie(pun intended), I just want to be comfortable in my own skin.  I want to get out of bed in the morning and not be in pain. So I'm re-joining WW, and would love to join this group for more support.



 Welcome! I just joined the other week.

Update:
Last week was HORRIBLE! So stressed and ate my stress.  Working on being better this week. Just made a healthy breakfast sandwich, so I am off to a good start. Have a good on points week!


----------



## robinb

superme80 said:


> Welcome! I just joined the other week.
> 
> Update:
> Last week was HORRIBLE! So stressed and ate my stress.  Working on being better this week. Just made a healthy breakfast sandwich, so I am off to a good start. Have a good on points week!


Bummer on the bad week .  Way to pick yourself up and brush yourself off .


----------



## Daisybelle

I don't know if any of you have Weight Watchers on Facebook or not, but they posted an inspiring and AMAZING video from a corporate meeting they had recently.  A leader from NY told her story of losing 300 pounds.  It's the perfect kick in the pants this time of year!


----------



## pwdebbie

Daisybelle said:


> I don't know if any of you have Weight Watchers on Facebook or not, but they posted an inspiring and AMAZING video from a corporate meeting they had recently.  A leader from NY told her story of losing 300 pounds.  It's the perfect kick in the pants this time of year!



*Thank you* so much for mentioning that!  I missed this and I'll tell you, I really needed to see it.  I won't look at my arm flaps (I think that's what she called them) the same way ever again.


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

HappyGal said:


> May I join your group?
> 
> My name is Monica (age 45) and I hit rock bottom yesterday when I barely fit in the seat on the airplane.  I've done WW twice, losing 50 pounds of pregnancy weight each time. But that was 10 years ago and now I'm more uncomfortable than ever.  I have no desire to be a skinny-Minnie(pun intended), I just want to be comfortable in my own skin.  I want to get out of bed in the morning and not be in pain. So I'm re-joining WW, and would love to join this group for more support.


----------



## keahgirl8

HappyGal said:
			
		

> May I join your group?
> 
> My name is Monica (age 45) and I hit rock bottom yesterday when I barely fit in the seat on the airplane.  I've done WW twice, losing 50 pounds of pregnancy weight each time. But that was 10 years ago and now I'm more uncomfortable than ever.  I have no desire to be a skinny-Minnie(pun intended), I just want to be comfortable in my own skin.  I want to get out of bed in the morning and not be in pain. So I'm re-joining WW, and would love to join this group for more support.



Welcome, welcome!  You can do it, girl!  I bet if we were to do a poll, we'd find out many of us are not on our first attempt!



			
				christinascreative said:
			
		

> You are amazing!! You're almost there and fyi- SUCH an inspiration
> Please keep sharing-- you rock!!



Thank you so much!  It is my pleasure to share!


----------



## bumbershoot

Daisybelle said:


> I don't know if any of you have Weight Watchers on Facebook or not, but they posted an inspiring and AMAZING video from a corporate meeting they had recently.  A leader from NY told her story of losing 300 pounds.  It's the perfect kick in the pants this time of year!



I can't find that video, but there's a woman at my meeting location who lost 300 lbs, too.  She's amazing, and teaches Zumba at the Y I go to.  She's on the WW message boards, and if you google "wendy weightwatchers tacoma" you can read about her.  She also had a very simple blog that was mainly a weigh-in chart (I can't find it right now).  It's SO motivating, because sometimes we get anxious about how long it's taking (especially when we haven't fully realized that this is truly forever...there's no "OK I'm done" moment with weight loss).  She took 5 years to lose her weight.  Just kept on going.  Kept on losing.  Over and over and over.


----------



## Daisybelle

That's what I found inspirational about that video.  You have to change your mindset to accept that for most of us, this has to be a permanent lifestyle change and it may take awhile to lose what we need to lose and change negative habits, but just keep moving forward. 

Or to tie it back to Disney....Just keep swimmin'...


----------



## Sandi

Hey WW Friends--

How is everyone doing during this long Christmas weekend?  We had one dinner with my family yesterday and go to DH's family's dinner tomorrow.  I'm kind of glad my WI is on Wednesday; I think it will help me control things tomorrow.  

We're having a gentle Christmas eve snow tonight.  I'm going to try going for a run in the morning to get a good start on my day.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## keahgirl8

Forgot to post my weigh-in yesterday! Down 4 pounds, 97.6 overall!


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> Forgot to post my weigh-in yesterday! Down 4 pounds, 97.6 overall!



Awesome!  100 is so close!  What are you going to do to celebrate?  

I had to weigh in on Monday (instead of Tuesday) and was down .4.  I have to confess, for the last two days, I have eaten heartily.  I used last weeks 49 points on Monday, then my new week started today (Tuesday) and I've already used a good bit of those 49 points.  Generally, I rarely use those weekly points, but I decided that this holiday comes once a year and I was going to have all the foods I don't normally get.  I did figure the points on my crab dip and it wasn't as bad as I expected.  3 pts per 1/4 cup serving.  Oh so yummy!  But a batch of it costs about $50, so it is definitely a once a year treat.


----------



## robinb

Sandi said:


> Hey WW Friends--
> 
> How is everyone doing during this long Christmas weekend?  We had one dinner with my family yesterday and go to DH's family's dinner tomorrow.  I'm kind of glad my WI is on Wednesday; I think it will help me control things tomorrow.
> 
> We're having a gentle Christmas eve snow tonight.  I'm going to try going for a run in the morning to get a good start on my day.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


We are at WDW, so it's challenging.  Park food isn't conducive to weight loss.  I have promised myself to eat something green every day.   Today it was a wonderful fresh grilled tuna salad at Yak & Yeti for lunch.


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> We are at WDW, so it's challenging.  Park food isn't conducive to weight loss.  I have promised myself to eat something green every day.   Today it was a wonderful fresh grilled tuna salad at Yak & Yeti for lunch.



Robin, You are a better woman than I.  I think I'd count mint chocolate chip ice cream from the Main Street ice cream shop as a "green."  I hope you're having lots of fun.  Even though there was a cold snap through Florida, it's way colder up here in Michigan and your Wisconsin.


----------



## StayCool

Ok, it's time for me to make a come back. I was doing well from July until about October and then school got too stressful and I fell off. I haven't gained all the weight back and am still down about 15 lbs of the 25 that I had lost. 

With the holidays I've eaten so much junk that I just feel crappy all the time.  Soooo I'm ready to go again and have the time to get organized and start over. I have to say that I am more than ready. 

I'm so glad that this group is here for me to jump in and get moving again when I need to!


----------



## Aburns8

StayCool said:


> Ok, it's time for me to make a come back. I was doing well from July until about October and then school got too stressful and I fell off. I haven't gained all the weight back and am still down about 15 lbs of the 25 that I had lost.
> 
> With the holidays I've eaten so much junk that I just feel crappy all the time.  Soooo I'm ready to go again and have the time to get organized and start over. I have to say that I am more than ready.
> 
> I'm so glad that this group is here for me to jump in and get moving again when I need to!




You sound just like me. I fell off the wagon in October and I am struggling to get back into it. The good thing is that my weight has stayed pretty consistent and I haven't gained anything more than a pound. I just need to find my motivation again.


----------



## StayCool

Aburns8 said:


> You sound just like me. I fell off the wagon in October and I am struggling to get back into it. The good thing is that my weight has stayed pretty consistent and I haven't gained anything more than a pound. I just need to find my motivation again.



I know. The fact that I feel so blah is what is getting me going again. So I'm going through all these before and after pics to give me motivation. I know I can do it, it is just a matter of actually doing it. I'm going to work on my game plan today and start either tomorrow or next week. 

Winter is hard for me because I have always eaten a ton of pasta and heavier foods. I've got to find some new recipes that are quick and that I enjoy to replace all the carbs.


----------



## Aburns8

StayCool said:


> I know. The fact that I feel so blah is what is getting me going again. So I'm going through all these before and after pics to give me motivation. I know I can do it, it is just a matter of actually doing it. I'm going to work on my game plan today and start either tomorrow or next week.
> 
> Winter is hard for me because I have always eaten a ton of pasta and heavier foods. I've got to find some new recipes that are quick and that I enjoy to replace all the carbs.



I just need to learn how to keep up with the tracking. I track until dinner and then it becomes a free for all. I need to prevent that and stop sitting on butt after my son goes to bed and do projects around the house or workout.


----------



## lovethattink

Gained a couple pounds over Christmas because I was enjoying too much Disney Dining. 

But I have a goal and time frame. I think they are very reasonable. 15 pounds by May 17th, the hopeful start of SWW. I have a very petite body frame and I'm pretty short, so those 15 pounds should show big results. 

I haven't tracked since before Thanksgiving. I just haven't been motivated. But after seeing my picture in Christmas pictures, my motivation is back.


----------



## DT83097

Can I join the group?   Went back to a WW meeting last night for first time in a very long time.  I had done nothing for about the last 3 months (no exercise and eating whatever I wanted) and I packed it on as a result!  I have 36.2 to lose to get back to my original WW lifetime weight that i reached 10 years ago!  But my first goal is 15 lbs by DH and I's adults only trip back to the World at end of February!!  Glad to have found this thread as I can use some new motivating tips / recipes / foods to try etc.!!


----------



## disneychick0412

Can I join you all? I've done WW before, but not consistently since before PointsPlus. Can someone tell me what is different with this WW 360 program? 

I'm now over 300 pounds and miserable  I just love food.


----------



## Bella the Ball 360

disneychick0412 said:


> Can I join you all? I've done WW before, but not consistently since before PointsPlus. Can someone tell me what is different with this WW 360 program?
> 
> I'm now over 300 pounds and miserable  I just love food.



My question exactly.  I am guessing that 360 is similar to pts plus because they are not about to change the points system especially since all the packaging on the prepared foods is different.  I stuck to the old pts system and incorporated the wendie plan and lost quite a lot(30)but now I put on 25 of it and I really want to find a way to KEEP it off not just lose.


----------



## DT83097

The new 360 program is the same as Points Plus as far as your daily points totals and the extra 49 weekly pts.  From what I saw i think the "360" is about focusing on all the other areas (not just the food) that we can make little changes in our lives to promote weight loss.


----------



## pwdebbie

Today I decided it is time to end the holiday eating and get back to sticking to the points.  (I've been tracking but I'm using the weekly points, which I never do).  So, after having a hot fudge sundae (which truth be told, I didn't enjoy), it is back to 26 points a day and lots of fruit.  Weigh in is Tuesday, Jan. 1 and I want to start the year off still being at my Christmas goal of 70 lbs off.


----------



## Daisybelle

Howdy gang!

I had my weigh in this morning and was down 1 more pound for a total of 19.8.  I had hoped to hit 20 today but missed it by thismuch.  I have been steadily, but slowly, losing since I started on September 29th.  I am pleased with my progress but honestly, I think I need to tighten up my food plan a bit. I've had a short term goal for awhile to hit 199 by January 31st and that's a little less than 9 pounds from here.  

Each week I use all my daily, weekly, and activity points.  I can't help but think that if I would ease up on the weekly points, I'd hit my mini-goal.  

So my new plan is to leave the weekly points alone.  I'll rely on my daily points and activity points only and have more fruits and veggies during snack times, which I should be doing anyway!  

I just wanted to share.  

That is all.


----------



## bumbershoot

robinb said:


> We are at WDW, so it's challenging.  Park food isn't conducive to weight loss.



So true!  I was looking at my tracker last night, and was going back into December for whatever reason.  "Robert, what were we doing in early December? Why did I eat 56 points on the 1st and 66 on the 2nd?"  Oh yes.  Disneyland.  




StayCool said:


> I haven't gained all the weight back and am still down about 15 lbs of the 25 that I had lost.






Aburns8 said:


> The good thing is that my weight has stayed pretty consistent and I haven't gained anything more than a pound.



Wow to both of you, that's impressive!  Whenever I quit I end up gaining it all back plus more.  




Aburns8 said:


> I just need to learn how to keep up with the tracking. I track until dinner and then it becomes a free for all. I need to prevent that and stop sitting on butt after my son goes to bed and do projects around the house or workout.



Would it work for you to pre-track dessert and maybe a post-dinner snack?  That way your foods are allowed and accounted for?




disneychick0412 said:


> I'm now over 300 pounds and miserable  I just love food.





The 360 program isn't different; they just added little bits to it.  PointsPlus (and some parts of 360 add-ons) is my favorite program so far.  I did WW in 2000, 2002/3, and 2004/5, and I *thought* that 2000 was my fave program, but I was wrong.  I adore PP.

I've been doing this since Feb, and I wanted to let you know that although less food goes over my tongue, my taste buds appreciate the food MORE.  So I'm actually getting MORE enjoyment from my food than I was before.  I don't know if that helps at all, but it's been interesting for me to notice.

It's also good to know, probably, that depending on your height and age (with that username I'm assuming you are female) you will be starting with a really solid amount of points.  With my experience, I like to recommend starting the program using those Weekly points along with your Daily points, and even Activity points if you are calculating them carefully...if you lose weight with all those points, then YAY!  It's not as painful to start.    And then if at some point you find you have to taper down on the Activity or Weekly, it's still not as painful.  Might as well start like that, right?  

And lastly, DH started at well over 300, and despite him (male, just under 6') getting the max number of points you can get on Points Plus, he still lost while eating all of them.  And still lost using some Weeklies.  I should mention that he doesn't lose quickly, he doesn't lose (as Charles Barkley says) "like a man", so if he can do it, others can too.  







Daisybelle said:


> Each week I use all my daily, weekly, and activity points.  I can't help but think that if I would ease up on the weekly points, I'd hit my mini-goal.
> 
> So my new plan is to leave the weekly points alone.  I'll rely on my daily points and activity points only and have more fruits and veggies during snack times, which I should be doing anyway!
> 
> I just wanted to share.
> 
> That is all.



From my experience, if you're open to a suggestion, can I give you the thought to pick a number of weeks you're going to do this, and then do it for that time?  I personally like a 4 week period to experiment like that.  That gets you over the temp weight loss caused by simply not having quite as much bulk in the system being digested, and should, assuming you are a female with a cycle, take you past "that time" and any possible change in weight you experience with that.


----------



## bumbershoot

DH hit 35 lbs lost today!  Oh I'm so happy for him.  He hit the 30 mark in *August*.  And he has been on the program this whole time, though he recently realized that maybe he has forgotten some things when he tracks at night, so he's working to track AS he eats instead of later.  And I noticed he was using the "generic" foods in the online tracker, instead of using the exact nutrition info for what he was eating.  So that could be changing the actual points he was eating, vs what he was writing down, as well.

Anyway, after all that time of little bounces up and down inside those 5 lbs, he smashed through!  He is my inspiration.   


The sad thing is that I wasn't there!  He went to an earlier meeting this morning so he could get an acupuncture appt in while DS and I went to the normal meeting, so I wasn't there.    Seems we keep celebrating our big milestones either away from our normal meeting (like in Phoenix or Vancouver) or away from each other.  Kinda weird.  

Yay for him!


----------



## Daisybelle

bumbershoot said:


> From my experience, if you're open to a suggestion, can I give you the thought to pick a number of weeks you're going to do this, and then do it for that time?  I personally like a 4 week period to experiment like that.  That gets you over the temp weight loss caused by simply not having quite as much bulk in the system being digested, and should, assuming you are a female with a cycle, take you past "that time" and any possible change in weight you experience with that.



I totally agree.  My thought is that I would experiment with this starting today and then thru the month of January.  And not be inflexible either, if have a few days in there where my body just needs to dip in to the weeklies, I would definitly do that.  For me, if I get to black and white with myself, that is when I fail.



bumbershoot said:


> DH hit 35 lbs lost today!
> Yay for him!



Congrats to your hubby!  How encouraging to read of his perseverence!


----------



## keahgirl8

2.6 pounds down, 100.2 total!  Almost at goal!


----------



## Shanabelle

Hi I am new to this board so I thought I would introduce myself. My name is Shana and I joined WW online in November with a starting weight of 252lbs. I am down 14lbs so far but have many more to go. I love food and I am a stress eater.  Too make matters more challenging, I love to craft and read - neither of which counts as exercise.  LOL. My Mom did her first triathlon at 54 years and since has travelled around the world doing iron men, triathlons, and marathons. I know she is concerned about my weight and I wanted to take the kids to Disney, (we live in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada), so I made her a deal. I will train for a half marathon -walking of course! - if she comes to walk with me and helps pay for flights.  Goal is the Tinkerbell half marathon in January 2014.  I turn 40 in September this year and I am hoping to be  under 200lbs.  I am looking for motivation anywhere I can get it because although I do enjoy walking - it is so time consuming and I would much rather scrapbook or make cards.  I am hoping someone out there feels like I do!  Thanks for listening!


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> 2.6 pounds down, 100.2 total!  Almost at goal!



Oh Wow!  You broke the 100 lb mark.  I am so amazed at your accomplishment.


----------



## pwdebbie

Shanabelle said:


> Hi I am new to this board so I thought I would introduce myself. My name is Shana and I joined WW online in November with a starting weight of 252lbs. I am down 14lbs so far but have many more to go. I love food and I am a stress eater.  Too make matters more challenging, I love to craft and read - neither of which counts as exercise.  LOL. My Mom did her first triathlon at 54 years and since has travelled around the world doing iron men, triathlons, and marathons. I know she is concerned about my weight and I wanted to take the kids to Disney, (we live in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada), so I made her a deal. I will train for a half marathon -walking of course! - if she comes to walk with me and helps pay for flights.  Goal is the Tinkerbell half marathon in January 2014.  I turn 40 in September this year and I am hoping to be  under 200lbs.  I am looking for motivation anywhere I can get it because although I do enjoy walking - it is so time consuming and I would much rather scrapbook or make cards.  I am hoping someone out there feels like I do!  Thanks for listening!



Glad to have you join us!  It's great that you are training for the half-marathon.  What a great goal to have and reward to get.  

I started in March at 257.  I'm down 71.8 lbs and the only exercise I get is walking the dog.  (And I haven't done that for over a week with all the snow.)


----------



## pwdebbie

Ok, weekly weigh in report.  Down (that there is enough to be happy about after my five-day "it's Christmas" feast) 1 lb.   A whole pound!  I was shocked as my scale here only gave me .2 lb.  71.8 total.  I'm happy!  What a great way to start 2013.  I never dreamed a year ago that there would be this change in me.  I had given up losing weight and decided I was just destined to be a plus-size gal.  Then the doctor threatened to increase my bp meds and my daughter joined WW, and the rest is history.  And history is where those pounds are going to stay.


----------



## CollieMom

Hello everyone!  Just joined Weight Watchers last week - weighed in at 267.8 - eek!  But I don't want to obsess over the number, I want to focus on living a healthier lifestyle.  

I used to do a bunch of 5Ks and would love to get back in that mode.  Heck, I would really love to do the WDW half marathon at some point!

Look forward to getting healthier with all of you!


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Oh Wow!  You broke the 100 lb mark.  I am so amazed at your accomplishment.



Thanks!



			
				pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Ok, weekly weigh in report.  Down (that there is enough to be happy about after my five-day "it's Christmas" feast) 1 lb.   A whole pound!  I was shocked as my scale here only gave me .2 lb.  71.8 total.  I'm happy!  What a great way to start 2013.  I never dreamed a year ago that there would be this change in me.  I had given up losing weight and decided I was just destined to be a plus-size gal.  Then the doctor threatened to increase my bp meds and my daughter joined WW, and the rest is history.  And history is where those pounds are going to stay.



Congrats, Debbie!  All of our pounds are history!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

keahgirl8 said:


> 2.6 pounds down, 100.2 total!  Almost at goal!



That's amazing! 100 pounds loss. Congrats!!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

I've been MIA for a little while. I actually stopped tracking 3 weeks ago when I was sick, and with all the stress that was going on, I needed it. I know I have gained, but that gain is from all the Holiday parties we had. But I did not stop exercising. We actually walked a lot during our time off.

I am ready to get back to tracking. I started planing my week already. And, I will WI next Wednesday to see the damage. Last time I had my WI, I was 212.4 pounds, so at 23 pounds lost. 

Have a good week everyone! Happy new year!


----------



## DT83097

First weigh in of New Year last night - lost 1.2 lbs.!   I was really surprised as I slacked off tracking the last 2 days of my week and I splurged a little on munchies New Years Eve.  So I am very happy with that.  My "restart" weight was 161.2 so now at 160.  For reference I am 5' 1" and my "Lifetime" weight which I originally hit 10 years ago (before I got pregnant with 1st child) was 125 so I have alot of work to do!!  I've joined and quit WW several times over those 10years and I'm at my heaviest ever (except for when I was pregnant).  I have been working out 2-3 times a week most of that time....but never could get a grip on my eating.  I feel like I finally have the motivation / strength to power through and get back to goal this time and am focused on tracking my food since that has always been the missing piece of the puzzle for me.  Goal for this new week is to track EVERY day (especially weekends when I tend to let up), and to get up every morning and get on my treadmill.  So far I am 2 for 2!!


----------



## Sandi

DT83097 said:


> First weigh in of New Year last night - lost 1.2 lbs.!   I was really surprised as I slacked off tracking the last 2 days of my week and I splurged a little on munchies New Years Eve.  So I am very happy with that.  My "restart" weight was 161.2 so now at 160.  For reference I am 5' 1" and my "Lifetime" weight which I originally hit 10 years ago (before I got pregnant with 1st child) was 125 so I have alot of work to do!!  I've joined and quit WW several times over those 10years and I'm at my heaviest ever (except for when I was pregnant).  I have been working out 2-3 times a week most of that time....but never could get a grip on my eating.  I feel like I finally have the motivation / strength to power through and get back to goal this time and am focused on tracking my food since that has always been the missing piece of the puzzle for me.  Goal for this new week is to track EVERY day (especially weekends when I tend to let up), and to get up every morning and get on my treadmill.  So far I am 2 for 2!!



Sounds like you're on your way Tammy.  I know that when I track, I will see a good result.  Over the Christmas holiday week, I tracked every day -- it was "non-negotiable tracking" and lost 2.2.  During the week of New Year's Day, we went skiing, I ate too much, and gained 2 pounds back (at least the whole holiday was a net loss).

Anyway, I'm telling myself that tracking is non-negotiable this week.  Hopefully I'll do as well as you!


----------



## robinb

keahgirl8 said:


> 2.6 pounds down, 100.2 total!  Almost at goal!


You are AMAZING! 

ETA: So you are only 16 lbs from goal and still losing 2+ lbs per week?  Wowza.   Have you talked to your leader about approaching goal yet?


----------



## bumbershoot

DH update: He had an appointment with his endocrinologist, who he sees for treatment of a pituitary tumor and because he was originally diagnosed with type 2 (which was how we learned about the prolactinoma, when we asked the doc if he would check DH's hormone levels).

All of the lab results like cholesterol continue to go down appropriately (or up, in the case of HDL).  A few are still higher than normal, but lower than last time.  

He's ecstatic with DH's weight loss, and even though DH has a lot left to go, said that even if DH maintained over the next year he would be happy.  The doc seems to understand Robert's metabolism, and of course the pituitary thing makes things slow-going.

And best?  The doc says there are absolutely NO signs that DH still has type 2 *at all*.  This is SO cool.  

Of course, he forgot to include the prolactin in the lab, so we'll get an update on that (he's in his 3rd year of treatment for it...it takes a LONG time) by phone in a few days.

Yay for DH!

Oh, and the doctor's scale, which has caused emotional trauma for DH before, went the other way this time, and showed a 40lb loss.  




pwdebbie said:


> Oh Wow!  You broke the 100 lb mark.  I am so amazed at your accomplishment.



Same here!




pwdebbie said:


> Ok, weekly weigh in report.  Down (that there is enough to be happy about after my five-day "it's Christmas" feast) 1 lb.   A whole pound!  I was shocked as my scale here only gave me .2 lb.  71.8 total.  I'm happy!  What a great way to start 2013.  I never dreamed a year ago that there would be this change in me.  I had given up losing weight and decided I was just destined to be a plus-size gal.  Then the doctor threatened to increase my bp meds and my daughter joined WW, and the rest is history.  And history is where those pounds are going to stay.



Woo!  It's funny how we can gain and lose weight on the way to weigh-in. 

I, too, never could have guessed that I would be so much smaller just a year later.  I was still very much in denial a year ago.  

And just the other day I was able to pull out some pictures that I knew I had laying around, like the Chef Mickey picture from September 2011, and actually look at myself.  Quite a difference from our Goofy's Kitchen photos from October of 2012!





CollieMom said:


> Hello everyone!  Just joined Weight Watchers last week - weighed in at 267.8 - eek!  But I don't want to obsess over the number, I want to focus on living a healthier lifestyle.
> 
> I used to do a bunch of 5Ks and would love to get back in that mode.  Heck, I would really love to do the WDW half marathon at some point!
> 
> Look forward to getting healthier with all of you!



Congratulations for joining!!!!!!





Shanabelle said:


> Hi I am new to this board so I thought I would introduce myself. My name is Shana and I joined WW online in November with a starting weight of 252lbs. I am down 14lbs so far but have many more to go. I love food and I am a stress eater.  Too make matters more challenging, I love to craft and read - neither of which counts as exercise.  LOL.



Congratulations for joining!!!!!  That's funny about crafting and reading.    Nice thing about crafting, though, is that it's hard to eat while doing that.  I find knitting to be helpful to keep the hands out of food.  

You could get an ebook reader and walk on a treadmill...get two things done at once!  




MellieluvsDisney said:


> I am ready to get back to tracking. I started planing my week already. And, I will WI next Wednesday to see the damage. Last time I had my WI, I was 212.4 pounds, so at 23 pounds lost.
> 
> Have a good week everyone! Happy new year!



Good luck at weigh in!  Knowledge is power, when it comes to weight loss.




robinb said:


> You are AMAZING!
> 
> ETA: So you are only 16 lbs from goal and still losing 2+ lbs per week?  Wowza.   Have you talked to your leader about approaching goal yet?



Ooh, good point!  That IS amazing!


----------



## keahgirl8

robinb said:
			
		

> You are AMAZING!
> 
> ETA: So you are only 16 lbs from goal and still losing 2+ lbs per week?  Wowza.   Have you talked to your leader about approaching goal yet?



Thanks!  Yes, I honestly am doing much better at this point than I expected.  I was a little afraid of the last 20 pounds!  I am an online member, so I need to do more research about approaching goal.


----------



## Aburns8

I finally achieved my 25 pound weight loss! Now onto the next 25...


----------



## StayCool

So I've been avoiding the boards because I *know* I should be tracking again and exercising, but I haven't found the motivation.  I finally went grocery shopping yesterday and reloaded my house with GOOD food, no junk.

Tonight is date night with hubby - dinner and a movie. Soooo, either tomorrow or Monday I will be *hopefully* restarting. I have a million excuses to delay and need to just get moving! 

When I started back in July I had tons of motivation and was excited. Now I just feel tired. lol And a lot of that is because I'm not doing what I should. Ok, enough whining.


----------



## pwdebbie

Aburns8 said:


> I finally achieved my 25 pound weight loss! Now onto the next 25...



Then this is just for you!

​
Congratulations!


----------



## cajunlace

I have previouly lost weight with Weight Watchers and want to get back started again BUT all the books I have are for the old point system.  Is there a way to convert new point and old points or whatever.  I am going to do it on my help (with the help of friends) and not rejoin WW since I have all the old books.

Any help please


----------



## MickeynMinnie

Hi! My name is Kristy and I just joined WW today.  My Sister-in-law and I joined together so hopefully we will be each other support system.  I am hoping to loose around 75lbs.  i know its not going to happen overnight, but excited to get the first week over with.  Do any of the veterns have any tips for us newbies???  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## MickeynMinnie

cajunlace said:


> I have previouly lost weight with Weight Watchers and want to get back started again BUT all the books I have are for the old point system.  Is there a way to convert new point and old points or whatever.  I am going to do it on my help (with the help of friends) and not rejoin WW since I have all the old books.
> 
> Any help please



From what the leader at the meeting told us today the old point system is out the door.  she said throw anything thing away with the old points.  Its no good with the points plus.


----------



## keahgirl8

MickeynMinnie said:
			
		

> Hi! My name is Kristy and I just joined WW today.  My Sister-in-law and I joined together so hopefully we will be each other support system.  I am hoping to loose around 75lbs.  i know its not going to happen overnight, but excited to get the first week over with.  Do any of the veterns have any tips for us newbies???  Thanks in advance!!



Hello and welcome!  It is so important to have support and accountability, so you are off to a great start!  My advice would be...

1.  Track everything!  If you can't find exact nutrition info for something, do your best to guess, but NEVER skip it.  I have tracked at Disneyland, on a road trip, on Thanksgiving and Christmas!

2.  Watch your portions.  Weigh and measure everything.  I actually carry a food scale in my purse!

3.  Think of ways to put a healthy twist on foods you love.  If you're stuck for ideas, Google "healthy [insert food name here]" and you will probably find something!

4.  Move!  Losing weight is more than just eating.  Healthy eating and exercise go hand in hand!

5.  Try to have fun with it!  Yes, this can be fun if you let it be.  Get creative with your eating and exercise!

We are here for you!


----------



## Southerngirl71

Sooooo frustrated.  I joined a week ago and lost 1 lb.  I tracked and worked extra hard in the gym.  This is not my first time joining and all the other times I usually lost about 4 - 5 pounds the first week.  I have never worked out this hard.  One day I did over two hours of cardio.  I walked briskly 4 miles before work and did a little over an hour on the eliptical after work.  Two other days in the week I worked out for an hour each time.  The leader is saying that I need to eat some of my activity points because I was very strict with only eating the daily points for the week.  Hopefully next week will be better.  It is hard to stay motivated when I am not seeing results.  I know it is only week one but I just expected much more for how hard I worked.


----------



## PrincessToozie

Hi everyone!  I am new to this group and rejoined Weight Watchers last week.  My short term goal is to lose 40 pounds by the spring....
Today was my first weigh in day and I lost *8.4 pounds*!!!!!!!!!!  I am so excited and proud of myself!!!  This week I am going to try and do some exercises to add to my plan!


----------



## christinascreative

Southerngirl71 said:


> Sooooo frustrated.  I joined a week ago and lost 1 lb.  I tracked and worked extra hard in the gym.  This is not my first time joining and all the other times I usually lost about 4 - 5 pounds the first week.  I have never worked out this hard.  One day I did over two hours of cardio.  I walked briskly 4 miles before work and did a little over an hour on the eliptical after work.  Two other days in the week I worked out for an hour each time.  The leader is saying that I need to eat some of my activity points because I was very strict with only eating the daily points for the week.  Hopefully next week will be better.  It is hard to stay motivated when I am not seeing results.  I know it is only week one but I just expected much more for how hard I worked.



Hi there,

As someone going through a slow weight loss period on WW right now, I can feel your pain a little. I lost 1.2 this week. I think I lost 2 my first week. I was expecting 7.  

What I've learned since I joined in May 2012 -- you just gotta keep working it. You'll lose more than if you didn't do anything for sure. On top of that, you could GAIN if you don't stay on program. 

I know that seems like such a low goal to set, but what I've found is that consistency is key. Just keep going back- no matter what and you'll see results over time. I did Medifast before my wedding and lost 30 lbs in 8 weeks. I found 15 of those lbs alone on my 10 day honeymoon and eventually gained it all back and then some. Starvation / fad diets don't work forever. 

With WW- before the holidays I was saying I lost 43.2. Today it's just 43 because I had a maintain week and a gain week and then a loss week. But I keep going back and I keep getting closer to my goal. I don't know when I'll reach my goal. Initially, when I started in May, I thought I'd be at goal by New Year's. Nope. But am I happier? YES! Am I in better shape/health? YES!  

I might get to my goal by this May. Maybe not. One thing's for sure- I'll still be working the program. I'm in it for life. I can't go back. 

Good luck this week- keep staying on track. Drink your water. Try to avoid lots of packaged/processed/salty food. Plan your spaces and pick some healthy routines. Focus on THOSE and you'll see results. 

Know that you'll get little bits of happiness from your first 5 lbs, 5%, etc. Reach for those goals and be proud of every milestone.  Sometimes doing it the hard way-- makes those milestones mean SO much more because you worked hard for it.  Stay the course. Slow and steady FINISHES the race 

I hope this helps you stay motivated! Hugs to you!!


----------



## Southerngirl71

Thanks so much.  It really does help to hear that others have had the same results and it is not just me. I literally felt like crying at the meeting and that is so not me.  I have never worked so hard in a week to have such low results.  I even got up at 4:30 in the morning to go to the gym before work.  I think you are correct with the sodium.  I love salt.  I have to remember that just because a pickle is zero points it may not be my best choice.

I reallly have to do this for health reasons.  I am 41 and my oldest sister (20 years older than me) just died from a stroke in November.  I sat next to her bed for three days and nights straight as the doctors tried to save her and it was horrible to see her have to go through so much. I am already on blood pressure medicine and would love to be able to get off of it.

I weigh in on Saturday so lets hope that I see more than a 1lb loss.  I walked 6 miles yesterday (I am doing the Princess half marathon in Feb) and tonight I am doing a spin class.  I am not sure of the rest of my work out routine for the week but will hopefully get in another three hours before weigh in.


----------



## christinascreative

Southerngirl71 said:


> Thanks so much.  It really does help to hear that others have had the same results and it is not just me. I literally felt like crying at the meeting and that is so not me.  I have never worked so hard in a week to have such low results.  I even got up at 4:30 in the morning to go to the gym before work.  I think you are correct with the sodium.  I love salt.  I have to remember that just because a pickle is zero points it may not be my best choice.
> 
> I reallly have to do this for health reasons.  I am 41 and my oldest sister (20 years older than me) just died from a stroke in November.  I sat next to her bed for three days and nights straight as the doctors tried to save her and it was horrible to see her have to go through so much. I am already on blood pressure medicine and would love to be able to get off of it.
> 
> I weigh in on Saturday so lets hope that I see more than a 1lb loss.  I walked 6 miles yesterday (I am doing the Princess half marathon in Feb) and tonight I am doing a spin class.  I am not sure of the rest of my work out routine for the week but will hopefully get in another three hours before weigh in.



There are low sodium pickles out there  And, I have heard (but haven't tried) that hot water with lemon helps get the sodium out if you think you've overdone it. 
I understand the health reasons- I'm on the verge of getting off my PCOS medication (I'm on Metformin-most commonly used for high blood sugar/diabetes) because of staying with WW.  It CAN be done and you WILL do it!  
I'm doing the P 1/2 too- It's my first half marathon and I'm so excited! There is a fb group with some DIS'ers on it related to the P 1/2- you're welcome to join us here: https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/249640615143957/
There are walkers / runners / experienced and beginners. All in all - a very motivating bunch


----------



## pwdebbie

christinascreative said:


> Hi there,
> 
> As someone going through a slow weight loss period on WW right now, I can feel your pain a little. I lost 1.2 this week. I think I lost 2 my first week. I was expecting 7.
> 
> What I've learned since I joined in May 2012 -- you just gotta keep working it. You'll lose more than if you didn't do anything for sure. On top of that, you could GAIN if you don't stay on program.
> 
> I know that seems like such a low goal to set, but what I've found is that consistency is key. Just keep going back- no matter what and you'll see results over time. I did Medifast before my wedding and lost 30 lbs in 8 weeks. I found 15 of those lbs alone on my 10 day honeymoon and eventually gained it all back and then some. Starvation / fad diets don't work forever.
> 
> With WW- before the holidays I was saying I lost 43.2. Today it's just 43 because I had a maintain week and a gain week and then a loss week. But I keep going back and I keep getting closer to my goal. I don't know when I'll reach my goal. Initially, when I started in May, I thought I'd be at goal by New Year's. Nope. But am I happier? YES! Am I in better shape/health? YES!
> 
> I might get to my goal by this May. Maybe not. One thing's for sure- I'll still be working the program. I'm in it for life. I can't go back.
> 
> Good luck this week- keep staying on track. Drink your water. Try to avoid lots of packaged/processed/salty food. Plan your spaces and pick some healthy routines. Focus on THOSE and you'll see results.
> 
> Know that you'll get little bits of happiness from your first 5 lbs, 5%, etc. Reach for those goals and be proud of every milestone.  Sometimes doing it the hard way-- makes those milestones mean SO much more because you worked hard for it.  Stay the course. Slow and steady FINISHES the race
> 
> I hope this helps you stay motivated! Hugs to you!!



Excellent!


----------



## lovethattink

Up two. But I know exactly why. Not enough will power and eating at the wrong places. Appetizers on New Years Eve and lunch at the Rain Forest Cafe where I got onion rings and a mushroom burger that was loaded with sauce. I guess I can consider myself lucky that it was only up 2.


----------



## keahgirl8

I'm down 1.2 this week, 101.4 overall!


----------



## pwdebbie

Down .8, total off of 72.6.  

My dd and I will be speaking at the event Saturday -- we are the mother / daughter pair.  Don't know what we will say yet!


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> I'm down 1.2 this week, 101.4 overall!



You are AMAZING!


----------



## Sandi

keahgirl8 said:


> I'm down 1.2 this week, 101.4 overall!



That is wonderful.  You're an inspiration.  At our meeting today, a woman who isn't normally in the class made a comment about maintenance.  Our leader, who knew her from another class, asked how much she had lost before maintenance.  102 pounds!  She looked amazing; I know you do, too.



pwdebbie said:


> Down .8, total off of 72.6.
> 
> My dd and I will be speaking at the event Saturday -- we are the mother / daughter pair.  Don't know what we will say yet!



That is very cool Debbie.  I'm sure you'll have inspiring words.

I was down 0.4 at my WI today.  I still have 12.8 pounds to go to get back to goal.  (This isn't my first rodeo!)  It is slow going -- lots of ups and downs on this trip.  This is kind of embarrassing, but I'm right about where I was a year ago.  (Before that I'd lost about 35 pounds.)  I keep losing a few pounds and then gaining it back.  Physically, I'm in a lot better shape and wearing 8s and 10s, so I'm pretty happy.  While I'm not where I want to be -- and I'm getting tired of paying the monthly fee -- I know that if I wasn't going to my weekly meeting and at least tracking most of each week, I'd gain all that weight back. 

Anyway, I just wanted to let those of you who are struggling know that you have lots of company.  This is a tough club in which to be a member!


----------



## lovethattink

pwdebbie said:


> Down .8, total off of 72.6.
> 
> My dd and I will be speaking at the event Saturday -- we are the mother / daughter pair.  Don't know what we will say yet!



Very cool. I'm sure you'll think of something very inspirational.


----------



## NC State

I lost 1.4 lbs this week, I'm now at a 40 lbs total lost.  I need to lose that additional 6 lbs to be back at my 46 lbs.  It felt so good to be back on program and going to the gym plus a new year.  I didn't go over my points this week and I ate at Bojangles, Cheesecake Factory and Pizza Hut.  It just takes good planning and having a schedule for everything.  I hope everyone has a good week!

-Stephanie


----------



## StayCool

I keep starting out each day tracking but I'm not quite making it through the entire day yet. I'm hoping that if I keep starting with good intentions I will finally push through. It's driving me crazy though.


----------



## StayCool

Well I've managed to stay within points for 2 days in a row! I'm hoping I can hold out until I see results on the scale. That will help with the motivation (I hope!) Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## pwdebbie

Dd (30) and I (57) will be talking today at our WW Open House.    Those of you who are inclined to pray, it would be greatly appreciated!  

I figured out our total weigh loss this morning between the two of us -- 149.2 since last March.  So close to being able to say we've lost 150, so I'll say we are "just shy of 150 between the two of us."


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Dd (30) and I (57) will be talking today at our WW Open House.    Those of you who are inclined to pray, it would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> I figured out our total weigh loss this morning between the two of us -- 149.2 since last March.  So close to being able to say we've lost 150, so I'll say we are "just shy of 150 between the two of us."



Good luck, Debbie!  I know you will be great!

Is there anyone here who is an online member?


----------



## lovethattink

pwdebbie said:


> Dd (30) and I (57) will be talking today at our WW Open House.    Those of you who are inclined to pray, it would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> I figured out our total weigh loss this morning between the two of us -- 149.2 since last March.  So close to being able to say we've lost 150, so I'll say we are "just shy of 150 between the two of us."



Praying. I'm sure you and dd will do great!

What an accomplishment!



keahgirl8 said:


> Good luck, Debbie!  I know you will be great!
> 
> Is there anyone here who is an online member?



I'm an online member.


----------



## keahgirl8

lovethattink said:
			
		

> Praying. I'm sure you and dd will do great!
> 
> What an accomplishment!
> 
> I'm an online member.



Oh good!  I thought I was the only one!  I don't want to pay the fee forever, but I am a little nervous about maintaining on my own!


----------



## bumbershoot

keahgirl8 said:


> Oh good!  I thought I was the only one!  I don't want to pay the fee forever, but I am a little nervous about maintaining on my own!



If you're at all willing to go to meetings, there are some people who join meetings when they are closing in on the end.  Then they hit goal then Lifetime as a meeting member, so they get the perk of free meetings and the code for free etools.  It does mean a weigh-in per month, but it's free as long as you're in the Lifetime zone.  

I know myself, and know that I will always need to do something official; all I ever managed to do on my own was gain, LOL.  So I know that I would do that, if I had done online, so I could have the support and official stuff *and* have it for free.


Together, DH and I have lost 98 lbs so far.  Pretty neat.  I cannot believe that I'm starting to close in on the end-of-losing.  And it seems that when I'm smaller I look taller.  I've had 3 people tell me that I look much taller than 5'3", and those same people have been really weirded out to know that I'm still ~20 lbs above the max WW weight for my height.  Now, this is not a *problem*, to have people saying this to me, LOL...but it's confusing!  I'm just barely coming out of official "plus" sizes!  



Did you guys see the "success" quote on WW Facebook?  "*Success will never be a big step in the future; Success is a small step taken just NOW*."  I love that.  I'm so glad I took the small step of joining last February, after growing so sick of myself and my lack of health and my ankles swelling immensely while at Disney/Universal, and being in pain with every single step I took....  I'm so glad to know I have ankle-bones now.  I really wasn't sure I had them anymore!  

And I'm really looking forward to being in some pictures this trip!


That has reminded me...for those who still might not want to be in pictures, get in pictures!  Don't be mean to yourself; you deserve to be in the pictures.  Get in the pictures (anyone else have the 2005 planning video with Erin and Luke, etc? I'm reminding myself of "get in the photo.....").  You'll be glad later.


----------



## pwdebbie

Dd and I did our little chat yesterday.  Really turned out to be much more relaxed than I anticipated.  About fifteen people and we sat in chairs facing them.  Actually, I had more I wanted to say when our leader stepped in and opened the floor to questions.  

I met a lady at the open house who was amazed at our "before" pictures.  She was very friendly so I asked her if she was a WW member. She said, "Oh yes, I'm an old-timer around here." Of course that begs the question of how long she's been a member.  "I've been a member since 1963, that would be 50 years.  I've lead meetings all over this county and it is just such fun to come to open houses like this one and see new faces."  I said, "Isn't WW celebrating 50 years this year?" And she said. "Yes indeed.  I was one of the very first members."  Wow, I felt like I met a celebrity!  (And this lady did not look her age, I'm guessing she had to be about 70, but looked more like 55.)

I got a hand massage, mini-makeover, and hair consult while I was there.  I never wear makeup (didn't like it in high school and never saw any sense in plastering the stuff all over my perpetually oily Italian skin) and dh did not even notice when I got home.  Geesh!

Dd is very close now to the top number of the recommended weight so she will be setting a goal soon.  Our leader asked her (and me) to consider working for WW and this is something dd has wanted to do almost since she joined.  I figure I've still got at least 50 pounds to go before talking about a goal weight.  But dd is so much closer to Lifetime and I could see her working for WW before the year is out.  

We were about 15 pounds apart when we started but she is six inches taller than me.  It's not that I'm overweight, I'm just too short, lol.


----------



## pwdebbie

One more thing about the Open House yesterday.

Someone I met there told me she is going to WDW in February.  Well, of course, that got me chatting away.  She said she was going on a business trip and her husband was going to come for an additional three days they added on.  I said, "So, you'll be at Coronado Springs then." She said yes, but wanted to know how I would know that.  I told her it was the conference resort. Then she said she planned to walk to Epcot since it was so close.  Ok, that's all a DISser has to hear, isn't it???  

I asked her if she had made any ADRs, she had no idea what they are.  She then said that for their extra three days they were staying at a beach-something.  Beach Club?  Oh, yes, that's it.  I told her that from there she could definitely walk to Epcot, as well as DHS.  Then I told her that they'd be seeing the new Fantaslyand expansion in the Magic Kingdom and she said, "What's Fantasyland?"  Oh my!  

Her eyes were glazing over so I knew she wasn't really interested in advice about planning her trip.  She'll probably be one of those people that come back and say how they didn't like Disney because they couldn't get into restaurants and the lines were too long and there wasn't anything to do.


----------



## keahgirl8

I'm so glad that went well, Debbie!  I knew you would be great!  Btw, I so relate to you.  My mom and I are also a team!


----------



## christinascreative

Sat WI: -2.4 lbs for a total of 45.6! I feel like I'm in the home stretch even though I have over 25 lbs to go. I've lost 25 lbs almost twice!  
I can't wait to get to 50. 
I hope you all have a great week


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> I'm so glad that went well, Debbie!  I knew you would be great!  Btw, I so relate to you.  My mom and I are also a team!



Well that's cool!  How is she doing?



christinascreative said:


> Sat WI: -2.4 lbs for a total of 45.6! I feel like I'm in the home stretch even though I have over 25 lbs to go. I've lost 25 lbs almost twice!
> I can't wait to get to 50.
> I hope you all have a great week



You are almost 2/3 of the way there!  That's so great.


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Well that's cool!  How is she doing?



She is doing great!  She has lost almost 70 pounds!


----------



## keahgirl8

I'm down 1.2 pounds, 102.6 overall!  It is so close, I can't believe it!


----------



## ginny_lynn

Hi all!

I am joining in on the weight loss journey! I have let myself get out of control lately. My untimat goal is to lose 80 pounds, small goal is approx 2 pounds a week if possible. I am heading to Disney in September and would like to have dropped 30-40 pounds by then....any tips on sticking to weight watchers points are appriciated!


----------



## phorsenuf

Hi 
So after packing the pounds back on, it's time to buckle down and take them off.  I moved a few months ago so I needed to find a new meeting place.  I went to one tonight but I didn't like the time (5:45pm) and I wasn't thrilled with the leader.  She had no oompf.  I like oompf.  That's what I need.  She also didn't go through and recognize people's weight losses.  I like that part and feel it's very motivated.  Plus I find there is something just encouraging when you get to share that news with the other members.  This meeting place was just down the road a few miles.  There's another meeting place about 1/2 hour away and at a much better time.  Can I just switch?  Is it ok for me to pop into that meeting to check it out and see if I like it better?  What is the protocol?  LOL


----------



## StayCool

Ok, so this morning was my first weigh in since I started tracking again. I did ok with tracking but definitely ate things I shouldn't have. BUT I was down 1.4 lbs today so here's to starting a new week! Total weight loss since I started is now 17.6. Here's to sticking to the plan!


----------



## Sandi

phorsenuf said:


> Hi
> So after packing the pounds back on, it's time to buckle down and take them off.  I moved a few months ago so I needed to find a new meeting place.  I went to one tonight but I didn't like the time (5:45pm) and I wasn't thrilled with the leader.  She had no oompf.  I like oompf.  That's what I need.  She also didn't go through and recognize people's weight losses.  I like that part and feel it's very motivated.  Plus I find there is something just encouraging when you get to share that news with the other members.  This meeting place was just down the road a few miles.  There's another meeting place about 1/2 hour away and at a much better time.  Can I just switch?  Is it ok for me to pop into that meeting to check it out and see if I like it better?  What is the protocol?  LOL



Yes, you can go check out a different meeting.  Just bring your membership info.  If you're just wanting to stay for the meeting and not be weighed in, just let the receptionist know.  (At least, that has been my experience.)



StayCool said:


> Ok, so this morning was my first weigh in since I started tracking again. I did ok with tracking but definitely ate things I shouldn't have. BUT I was down 1.4 lbs today so here's to starting a new week! Total weight loss since I started is now 17.6. Here's to sticking to the plan!



I think tracking is definitely key and your success proves it.  Great job!


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> I'm down 1.2 pounds, 102.6 overall!  It is so close, I can't believe it!



How close?  What is your goal?  Maybe you should go to meetings so that you can get lifetime when you reach your goal.  And that is great about your mom.  Is she doing it online also?


----------



## pwdebbie

ginny_lynn said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am joining in on the weight loss journey! I have let myself get out of control lately. My untimat goal is to lose 80 pounds, small goal is approx 2 pounds a week if possible. I am heading to Disney in September and would like to have dropped 30-40 pounds by then....any tips on sticking to weight watchers points are appriciated!



Use the eTools and track everything. I use it in the same browser that I use for my hotmail and the DIS, so when I click that little down arrow in the address bar, the link for eTools is staring me in my face and I go there before coming here or doing my email.  It only takes a few minutes, especially once you get the hang of it.


----------



## pwdebbie

phorsenuf said:


> Hi
> So after packing the pounds back on, it's time to buckle down and take them off.  I moved a few months ago so I needed to find a new meeting place.  I went to one tonight but I didn't like the time (5:45pm) and I wasn't thrilled with the leader.  She had no oompf.  I like oompf.  That's what I need.  She also didn't go through and recognize people's weight losses.  I like that part and feel it's very motivated.  Plus I find there is something just encouraging when you get to share that news with the other members.  This meeting place was just down the road a few miles.  There's another meeting place about 1/2 hour away and at a much better time.  Can I just switch?  Is it ok for me to pop into that meeting to check it out and see if I like it better?  What is the protocol?  LOL



I think the leader makes all the difference.  Our first leader was ok, but I definitely felt like I was attending a meeting.  The second leader (and the one we have stuck with) is amazing.  She has a lot of energy and everyone really participates in the meeting.  In fact, when she was away for several weeks and another leader came in, the meetings had a whole different feel, even though the same people were attending, so that just showed me that the leader really does set the tone.  So I don't think there would be a problem with trying out different meetings and find the one that fits your personality and expectations.


----------



## pwdebbie

Here is picture that was in our local paper from this weekend's open house at WW.  It came from the Public Opinion newspaper but DIS won't let me put the link here.  The lady on the left is our leader, Joni.  The lady on the right is the one that has lost 255 pounds, Colleen.  Colleen's husband is in the middle.  The picture was taken while on their honeymoon in Peru.


----------



## Maude4Disney

Good Morning.  New to WW, ending week 1 tomorrow.  Would like to join in here to help me stay on track   Have been lurking for awhile and finally took the plunge last week.  I'm looking at my 45th bday in July and have at least 75lbs to lose.  I have tried so many other "diets" with some success so I know I can take the weight off, but always.... ALWAYS put the weight back on.  I have "survived" this first week with no problem... except DH broke my scale so I'm starting over with a new scale at tomorrow's weigh in.  My biggest issue... I hate to exercise.  I know it is a must, but my joints hurt so bad... I know that will improve with the weight coming off so I just need to take it one day at a time.   Looking forward to getting to know ya!


----------



## christinascreative

pwdebbie said:


> You are almost 2/3 of the way there!  That's so great.


Thanks!! I have to say that your encouragement here really helps-- so THANK YOU for staying here and motivating all of us 



keahgirl8 said:


> I'm down 1.2 pounds, 102.6 overall!  It is so close, I can't believe it!


YOU are amazing!! Believe it and achieve it  and be loud and proud about it. Your hard work got you here! Keep kicking butt!



pwdebbie said:


> Use the eTools and track everything. I use it in the same browser that I use for my hotmail and the DIS, so when I click that little down arrow in the address bar, the link for eTools is staring me in my face and I go there before coming here or doing my email.  It only takes a few minutes, especially once you get the hang of it.


I agree. Track Track Track. I use the points tracker on my phone which really helps too. I can't escape tracking-- it's everywhere I go. Also, I tend to snack at night, so I try to only do fruits/veggies for snacks at that time.  Processed food / carbs / bad sugars at that time are no good for me. 



pwdebbie said:


> I think the leader makes all the difference.  Our first leader was ok, but I definitely felt like I was attending a meeting.  The second leader (and the one we have stuck with) is amazing.  She has a lot of energy and everyone really participates in the meeting.  In fact, when she was away for several weeks and another leader came in, the meetings had a whole different feel, even though the same people were attending, so that just showed me that the leader really does set the tone.  So I don't think there would be a problem with trying out different meetings and find the one that fits your personality and expectations.


Again, I agree! The leader DOES make a huge difference for me. I did not like my leader when I was at WW almost 20 years ago when I was 16. She didn't have "oomph" and was just fake and seemed like she didn't care about progress. Well, low and behold, she's not a leader anymore. 

The leader I have now is AMAZING and I truly get upset when we have a sub because she is THAT good. She is so motivating and encouraging-- and has been since day 1 for me. She points out the successes so others can be inspired, and will work with you if you need help-- even offering up her personal email / cell to members if they need her.  

She has so many success stories in the meetings I have been to-- I've never seen so many lifetimers in one spot. THAT'S a good leader. 

You can switch to a different leader / time / location if need be. I started at one location but it wasn't convenient for me and I now go to another location that she is a leader at. It's pretty flexible. Find what works for you. Keep at it and you will get there!!


----------



## robinb

Hi guys!  My WI last week was as expected, I gained 4.2 lbs on vacation at WDW and Tampa.  I'm back on track and tracking again .


----------



## pwdebbie

robinb said:


> Hi guys!  My WI last week was as expected, I gained 4.2 lbs on vacation at WDW and Tampa.  I'm back on track and tracking again .



The important thing is -- Did you enjoy everything you ate at WDW?  Please tell me that you enjoyed every indulgent bite (because that's what I plan to do in April).


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> How close?  What is your goal?  Maybe you should go to meetings so that you can get lifetime when you reach your goal.  And that is great about your mom.  Is she doing it online also?



I am 13.6 pounds away!  Yes, my mom is doing it online too.


----------



## lovethattink

robinb, I hope you have a wonderful time at WDW. And I agree, I hope you enjoyed every indugence.


I am down 1.2 pounds this week! Did alot of walking.


----------



## pwdebbie

Up .2 this week.  It was because of the WW leader Tom -- he kept encouraging me to try different flavors of the bars at the WW open house Saturday.  I told him last night he made me eat at least nine points worth of bars in one day, so the .2 gain was all his fault, lol.


----------



## Sandi

pwdebbie said:


> Up .2 this week.  It was because of the WW leader Tom -- he kept encouraging me to try different flavors of the bars at the WW open house Saturday.  I told him last night he made me eat at least nine points worth of bars in one day, so the .2 gain was all his fault, lol.



Isn't it nice when you can blame someone else.  Especially a WW leader!

I was down 1.2 at my WI today.  Tracking works.


----------



## catherines_mama

Good luck everyone. I've tried WW so many times. But it's a problem with me not the plan. I'm so excited for you all!


----------



## NC State

Down 1 lb this week so I'm back to a total of 41 lbs lost.  I'm hoping to be back to 46 lbs before my next Disney trip.  I'm also working on my fourth 5K in April.  Feels so good to be back on program! I hope everyone has a good week.  

-Stephanie


----------



## NC State

keahgirl8 said:


> I am 13.6 pounds away!  Yes, my mom is doing it online too.



WOW keahgirl8 I'm impressed....you have done so great on the program!


----------



## StayCool

Well I went to the grocery store today while I was starving. As you can imagine that was not a good thing! I ended up buying a pint of Ben & Jerry's... and I ate it for lunch. BUT I still had all my weekly's and found the greatest strawberries which I had for dinner. Yum. I hope everyone else is having a great day!


----------



## pwdebbie

I'm wondering if something was wrong with the WW database or website or whatever on Saturday.  I had three friends that joined Saturday and all three of them got 26 points.  That's it.  Now, one (K -- late 50s) I could see getting 26, she joined to be with her sister (R -- also late 50s).  K doesn't have much to lose.  R, on the other hand, probably has at least 50 to lose.  And R's dil M (30) also joined, she has about 20 to lose.  I just don't understand why R only has 26 points.  Does this seem odd to anyone else?


----------



## Sandi

pwdebbie said:


> I'm wondering if something was wrong with the WW database or website or whatever on Saturday.  I had three friends that joined Saturday and all three of them got 26 points.  That's it.  Now, one (K -- late 50s) I could see getting 26, she joined to be with her sister (R -- also late 50s).  K doesn't have much to lose.  R, on the other hand, probably has at least 50 to lose.  And R's dil M (30) also joined, she has about 20 to lose.  I just don't understand why R only has 26 points.  Does this seem odd to anyone else?



Hi Debbie,
That seems odd to me, too.  26 is the lowest anyone ever gets.  It does seem like there would be a points allowance difference for a 50 pound difference.  I know they put things other than weight, height, and gender into the calculation, but that does seem off.  Maybe your friends can ask a receptionist or leader about it.  (Of course, if they stick with 26 points, they're going to see fantastic first week results.  That's not sustainable, however.)


----------



## NC State

Down 1 lb this week.  Feels so good to be back on program!

-Stephanie


----------



## keahgirl8

NC State said:
			
		

> Down 1 lb this week.  Feels so good to be back on program!
> 
> -Stephanie



Yay!  Congrats!  Welcome back!


----------



## StayCool

I went out to dinner tonight with friends which happens pretty rarely. I tracked every single thing and I really think that I was honest with myself. How do you estimate points when you have no clue what the nutritional info is? I did check the website but it isn't there.


----------



## keahgirl8

StayCool said:
			
		

> I went out to dinner tonight with friends which happens pretty rarely. I tracked every single thing and I really think that I was honest with myself. How do you estimate points when you have no clue what the nutritional info is? I did check the website but it isn't there.



I take my best guess.  Weight Watchers has general entries for most foods.  If I ate grilled chicken breast, I track that.  If I ate rice, I track rice.  Any tracking is better than no tracking.


----------



## pwdebbie

Sandi said:


> Hi Debbie,
> That seems odd to me, too.  26 is the lowest anyone ever gets.  It does seem like there would be a points allowance difference for a 50 pound difference.  I know they put things other than weight, height, and gender into the calculation, but that does seem off.  Maybe your friends can ask a receptionist or leader about it.  (Of course, if they stick with 26 points, they're going to see fantastic first week results.  That's not sustainable, however.)



The friend that needs to lose the most, GAINED in her first week.  Due to her work schedule, breakfast is at 4:00 a.m., lunch at 10:00 and dinner at 5:00.  She said that by the time she was finished lunch, all her points were used up for the day.  I suggested she try what another lady in our group is doing -- her "day" starts with dinner, then breakfast, then lunch.  Instead of midnight to midnight, she's doing 5:00 p.m. to 5:00 p.m. as a day.  My friend is going to talk to her leader about that today.


----------



## pwdebbie

StayCool said:


> I went out to dinner tonight with friends which happens pretty rarely. I tracked every single thing and I really think that I was honest with myself. How do you estimate points when you have no clue what the nutritional info is? I did check the website but it isn't there.



What is it that you were looking for?  Maybe one of us can help with something specific.  

But I do what Keahgirl said.  Find something most like what I ate and track that.  I love cheesesteak subs from our local place.  Of course that's not on the tracker.  But cheesesteak subs from some national chains are on there, so I go to the chain's website and read about their sub and look at pictures if possible.  Once I find a sub that matches pretty much with what I ate, I use the tracker info for that sub as my points.  Might not be exact, but it is close enough.


----------



## StayCool

Ok, so last night I had a hamburger, fries, mac & cheese and some brie with a baguette. I ate the whole hamburger, but I only had a few bites of all the other stuff. I left a lot of stuff on my plate and didn't bring anything home because I don't want it in my house. lol 

So I broke my dinner down like this:
Brie 1 oz. - 3
mac n cheese 3 oz - 3 
burger - 12 
small fries - 6
diet soda - 0

That was the best I could come up with. What do you think?


----------



## keahgirl8

StayCool said:
			
		

> Ok, so last night I had a hamburger, fries, mac & cheese and some brie with a baguette. I ate the whole hamburger, but I only had a few bites of all the other stuff. I left a lot of stuff on my plate and didn't bring anything home because I don't want it in my house. lol
> 
> So I broke my dinner down like this:
> Brie 1 oz. - 3
> mac n cheese 3 oz - 3
> burger - 12
> small fries - 6
> diet soda - 0
> 
> That was the best I could come up with. What do you think?



Could be right! Just make sure you are tracking enough for a burger.  Depending on how large, how fatty the meat, and what was on it, restaurant burgers can be pretty high in points.  Also, if you ate part of the baguette, you left that off.


----------



## pwdebbie

StayCool said:


> Ok, so last night I had a hamburger, fries, mac & cheese and some brie with a baguette. I ate the whole hamburger, but I only had a few bites of all the other stuff. I left a lot of stuff on my plate and didn't bring anything home because I don't want it in my house. lol
> 
> So I broke my dinner down like this:
> Brie 1 oz. - 3
> mac n cheese 3 oz - 3
> burger - 12
> small fries - 6
> diet soda - 0
> 
> That was the best I could come up with. What do you think?



Looks good to me except I think you missed the  baguette.


----------



## KateB

Ok so I decided to try WW because I have 20 stubborn pounds to lose. So far I have 2.2 in about 2 weeks. I was an unbeliever but so far so good! I feel like I am eating healthier & exercising more regularly. 17.8 to go before my trip in June!


----------



## shannon006

Ok, I'm getting back on board the WW way! I get 27 pp. Tomorrow is day 1. I am aiming toward running the half marathon!

I'm sure I will be checking in here for some help and motivation


----------



## lg1366

I joined last week and am down 3.2 so far. I find putting points per serving on package works for me. Looking forward to Disney oct 2013
Good luck !!


----------



## keahgirl8

It's weigh-in day!  I'm down 1.8 pounds, 104.4 overall!


----------



## christinascreative

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day!  I'm down 1.8 pounds, 104.4 overall!



Nice job!! You are such an inspiration to me--I come here to stay / get back on track and always look for your posts! I'm down 1.8 too - but 47.4 overall.


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day!  I'm down 1.8 pounds, 104.4 overall!



Yay!  That was a big loss for this week!



christinascreative said:


> Nice job!! You are such an inspiration to me--I come here to stay / get back on track and always look for your posts! I'm down 1.8 too - but 47.4 overall.



"But"?  Did you say "But"?  Our leader wouldn't settle for that.  No "buts" allowed.    You are almost to 50 lbs!  That's not a "but" -- that's an Awesome, Amazing, Terrific, Wonderful . . . you get the idea.


----------



## keahgirl8

shannon006 said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm getting back on board the WW way! I get 27 pp. Tomorrow is day 1. I am aiming toward running the half marathon!
> 
> I'm sure I will be checking in here for some help and motivation



Welcome!  Good luck on your half marathon training!  I am aiming for a 5K to start.  I've never done any running whatsoever, so it is an experience just to train for it!



			
				christinascreative said:
			
		

> Nice job!! You are such an inspiration to me--I come here to stay / get back on track and always look for your posts! I'm down 1.8 too - but 47.4 overall.



That's great!  I am glad to help!



			
				pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Yay!  That was a big loss for this week!
> 
> "But"?  Did you say "But"?  Our leader wouldn't settle for that.  No "buts" allowed.    You are almost to 50 lbs!  That's not a "but" -- that's an Awesome, Amazing, Terrific, Wonderful . . . you get the idea.



Thanks, Debbie!

Yes.  What she said.  47.8 is fantastic!


----------



## bumbershoot

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day!  I'm down 1.8 pounds, 104.4 overall!



Congratulations!  You are seriously in the home stretch!  How are friends and family dealing with it?  



pwdebbie said:


> "But"?  Did you say "But"?  Our leader wouldn't settle for that.  No "buts" allowed.    You are almost to 50 lbs!  That's not a "but" -- that's an Awesome, Amazing, Terrific, Wonderful . . . you get the idea.



SO true.  

My leader lost 42 pounds (on her 10th time through WW) to get to her goal, and that 42 pounds is just as important as my 60+ so far, or as much as DH will lose to hit goal (WW goal will mean a 200 lb loss), or someone else's FIVE pound loss!  WW simply requires that you are 5 or more pounds above the WW weight for you, so someone who was forward-thinking enough to catch it at 5 or 10 or 40, etc deserves kudos just as much as Keahgirl, or DH will, or the woman interviewed in People magazine who lost over 300 (and she goes to my center and teaches Zumba at my YMCA)!




pwdebbie said:


> I'm wondering if something was wrong with the WW database or website or whatever on Saturday.  I had three friends that joined Saturday and all three of them got 26 points.  That's it.  Now, one (K -- late 50s) I could see getting 26, she joined to be with her sister (R -- also late 50s).  K doesn't have much to lose.  R, on the other hand, probably has at least 50 to lose.  And R's dil M (30) also joined, she has about 20 to lose.  I just don't understand why R only has 26 points.  Does this seem odd to anyone else?



I hit 26 points when I was still in the 180s.  I was 42 at the time I hit 26 points, I'm 5'3", and I'm shooting for 135 (but the WW range for me can go into the 110s) so I still had around 50 to go (but if I shoot for lower then it will be even more on that #).  So I'm not surprised at all.

That said, I eat WAY more than 26 points per day average, since I love my Weeklies and live for my APs, so the 26 point thing doesn't actually change much for me, LOL.  



OK I was trying to be really specific, but, alas, when I hit 26 points was when our meeting location was being changed over to the new style, we were in an empty office space next door to our normal space, and for whatever reason no one could run a cord through the wall to have internet access, and it was all being done by hand.  And no one actually calculated that out for me, so it's not written on my trackers.  So I can't be specific.  But I know that I hit the mark in the 180s, and probably in the higher 180s.


----------



## keahgirl8

bumbershoot said:
			
		

> Congratulations!  You are seriously in the home stretch!  How are friends and family dealing with it?



My family is amazing.  My parents are both doing this with me, which is great.  When I went back home for Christmas, everyone was so proud and so supportive.


----------



## rhanditresmom

I just joined back up with WW.  I am really inspired to be healthy and I'm so glad there is a "support group" here!


----------



## StayCool

I was down .2 this week. I'm just glad that I didn't gain. Right now I'm struggling with my fast food addiction! I am tracking everything and I'm trying to make better choices but it just isn't happening like I want it to. But for now my goal is just to push through and keep tracking even if I am making bad choices. Because I can see where I'm actually at I am controlling portion sizes and not going completely crazy like I would otherwise. 

Hope everyone is having a great day and not freezing. It is a hot 10 degrees here and feels like -5! Brrrrr!


----------



## phorsenuf

Went to my first weigh in last night and was down 2 pounds.  I'll take it.    Finally found my Wii board that was packed away from our move so tomorrow morning, back on that. 
I did decide to go back to the same meeting (that I wasn't thrilled with) and it was much better.  Still not a lot of oomph, but that's ok.  I'll give it more time.


----------



## christinascreative

pwdebbie said:


> "But"?  Did you say "But"?  Our leader wouldn't settle for that.  No "buts" allowed.    You are almost to 50 lbs!  That's not a "but" -- that's an Awesome, Amazing, Terrific, Wonderful . . . you get the idea.



Thanks  I'm pretty excited about it, knowing that 50 isn't too far away... BUT one day at a time


----------



## shannon006

Well today is day 2 for me. A bit of a struggle already. I probably haven't eaten the right amount of fruits/veggies.

breakfast: a banana and a english muffin with egg and cheese. 5 pts

snack, mandarin orange

lunch: cambells natural white chicken chili and a large apple 6 pts

dinner: will be spaghetti and salad

I am feeling very hungry, but now that I'm typing this I am thinking, well where is my water. Haven't had any. Bingo! So glad I wrote this

But if I may ask, what are you all eating out there?


----------



## Sandi

Shannon, you asked what others are eating -- 

I get 26 points per day.  I always have a Yoplait Greek Yogurt (the 2 points plus kind), 1/2 cup of Fiber One and 1/2 cup frozen berries (no sugar added) for breakfast.  It's 4 points.

Mid-morning, I'll have a piece of fruit or some carrots and celery as a snack.

Lunch is typically a Lean Cuisine at my desk.  Sometimes I'll bring a salad and soup -- I always make sure to get some protein at lunch.  Also, I have cut up veggies or something else that crunches.  A piece of fruit is a dessert.  I often have to eat out at lunch and I just portion control as much as possible. (6-9 points plus.)

Mid-afternoon, I have a 1 point cheese stick (WW brand typically) and maybe a piece of fruit.  (1 point)

Dinner varies a lot.  Usually a cup of cooked vegetables, 1/2 chicken breast or 3 oz of another lean meat, some brown rice or oven roasted potatoes.

Evening snacking is my downfall.  If I can manage my evening, I'm good.  

I always have a glass of ice water or Crystal Light lemonade.  As soon as the glass is empty, I go fill it up.  

The WW website has some decent suggestions for how to spread your points out.  Getting a protein in the middle of the afternoon helped me stay satisfied until dinner.  That took some learning!


----------



## fairestoneofall

can i join in here? i started WW on January 3. my goal is to lose 20-30 pounds (i'd like to be toned as well, so i know that muscle weighs more than fat). 

so far, i've lost almost nine pounds. when i really try, i can lose that first ten pounds within 3-4 weeks and then the weight CRAWLS away. i know the last ten are going to be a struggle. 

i carry all of my extra weight in my stomach--not good and definitely not attractive. i'm tired of looking pregnant.


----------



## pwdebbie

*75 pounds gone!* 

45 to go till I reach the "healthy weight" range.

Shannon -- I am a big breakfast eater.  I must start my day with protein.  If I eat carbs in the morning (oatmeal, whole grain bread or bagel, whole grain cereal) I am not satisfied and will be chomping at the bit by 10:00.  My typical breakfast is two eggs and a pork product plus a banana or some other fruit.  That's 7 to 8 points.

Lunch is our big meal and if we don't go out (dh likes to go out) I'll make a meal the way I was raised -- a meat, a veggie, and a starch plus salad.  I don't do recipes -- dh doesn't like his food all combined any way.  Lunch usually comes to about 8 - 10 points.

For dinner, if I have seven points or more left, I do a WW frozen entree; if I have fewer left, I'll do something like popcorn, or lunchmeat rolled around a bit of WW string cheese.  Plus some fruit again.  Or Progresso soup -- I eat the whole can, 4 points.

Btw, I get 26 points for the day.  I've never really been in the habit of snacking between meals.  But I used to eat up to six Tastycake cupcakes a day (two after each meal) and / or Oreos.  Now for a sweet, I eat cookies that I like that I've already figured the points on.  For example, Stauffer's dark chocolate stars (only available at Christmas -- at Easter they become bunnies,  ) are one point each.  One or two satisfies if I am craving sweet.  

I seldom eat my 49 weekly points but find that when I do a big meal once in a while and use them, I still lose weight.  I think my body says, "Oh, ok, we aren't starving, it's okay to let some more weight go, since she decided to give us that big meal."


----------



## shannon006

pwdebbie said:


> *75 pounds gone!*



That is awesome!!


----------



## pwdebbie

As I was answering Shannon I thought that maybe we could each share what we ate today.   So, what's on your menu?​
Breakfast was bacon (3 strips) and eggs.  (Oops, forgot to eat my banana.)  8 points

Lunch is going to be casual today.  Dh wanted some buffalo turkey breast lunchmeat, so we are having sandwiches.  I will have:
Martins Potato Roll (small size) -- 2 points
corned beef lunchmeat -- 1 point
1/2 slice of swiss cheese -- 2 points
mustard -- 0 points
cole slaw -- 2 points
potato salad -- 3 points

That will leave me 8 points for dinner, so I'll pull out a frozen WW meal and add some broccoli.  Probably 7 points, so I'll finish with one cookie.


----------



## keahgirl8

Congrats, Debbie!  Fantastic job!  I am so proud of you!


----------



## robinb

Hi guys!  I'm checking in with my WI.  I skipped last Friday because I wanted to change back to Wednesdays.  I was too crazy over the weekends and ate too many weekly points since I figured I could "make it up" the rest of the week.  That does work sometimes but other times it didn't.  So, I moved back to Wednesday so I would be more in control over the weekend.  We'll see how it goes.

So, I lost 2.4 lbs over 12 days.  I'm pretty happy with that.  I have been working out whenever my DD swims (which is 4x per week) but there was puke in the pool on Monday so both she and I skipped.  I am up to 20 minutes of elliptical and another 40-50 minutes on a treadmill at about 3.5 mph.


----------



## robinb

More about our meeting today.  We talked about planning meals and she had us put together a meal which is under 10 points.   The woman next to me had a cookbook called "Eat More of What You Love" by Marlene Koch and she read the recipe for "Cheesy Seaside Shells" .  Here is the recipe and it looks really good!  I bough shells, shrimp & crab in anticipation of making it over the weekend:

http://books.google.com/books?id=CpfD2ahsNkcC&pg=PA198&lpg=PA198#v=onepage&q&f=false

Each 1.5 cup serving was only 8 points!

My leader had everyone put their name tags into a basket for a free cookbook.  The first woman who was selected already had both cookbooks so she said to pick someone else.  I won!  She recommended "Tastier than Takeout" over the one about leftovers (I don't like leftovers so I would have probably picked the Tastier one anyway).  She recommended the Spicy Chana Masala (Indian spiced sweet potatoes) which sounds extra yummy!


----------



## pwdebbie

We planned a meal last night too.  Mine was chicken breasts cooked in fat-free sour cream with mushrooms served over quinoa with broccoli on the side.  I used to make this when we first got married and hadn't thought about it until last night.  I used to serve it over white rice so the quinoa will be a change.  I plan to try this next week.  

I know why I quit making it -- all four kids got hit with the stomach bug that was going around just a few hours after dinner.  That was one meal I saw repeatedly for 24 hours, and the kids were never able to eat it again without gagging and it didn't particularly thrill me either.  But I do think I'll give it a try now that almost thirty years have passed!

The lady in front of me won a cookbook but she didn't get a choice.


----------



## christinascreative

pwdebbie said:


> We planned a meal last night too.  Mine was chicken breasts cooked in fat-free sour cream with mushrooms served over quinoa with broccoli on the side.  I used to make this when we first got married and hadn't thought about it until last night.  I used to serve it over white rice so the quinoa will be a change.  I plan to try this next week.
> 
> I know why I quit making it -- all four kids got hit with the stomach bug that was going around just a few hours after dinner.  That was one meal I saw repeatedly for 24 hours, and the kids were never able to eat it again without gagging and it didn't particularly thrill me either.  But I do think I'll give it a try now that almost thirty years have passed!
> 
> The lady in front of me won a cookbook but she didn't get a choice.



Would love that chicken breast recipe! Do you bake it or is it on top of the stove? Sounds delicious!


----------



## Sandi

robinb said:


> More about our meeting today.  We talked about planning meals and she had us put together a meal which is under 10 points.   The woman next to me had a cookbook called "Eat More of What You Love" by Marlene Koch and she read the recipe for "Cheesy Seaside Shells" .  Here is the recipe and it looks really good!  I bough shells, shrimp & crab in anticipation of making it over the weekend:
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=CpfD2ahsNkcC&pg=PA198&lpg=PA198#v=onepage&q&f=false
> 
> Each 1.5 cup serving was only 8 points!
> 
> My leader had everyone put their name tags into a basket for a free cookbook.  The first woman who was selected already had both cookbooks so she said to pick someone else.  I won!  She recommended "Tastier than Takeout" over the one about leftovers (I don't like leftovers so I would have probably picked the Tastier one anyway).  She recommended the Spicy Chana Masala (Indian spiced sweet potatoes) which sounds extra yummy!



Thanks for that link Robin!  I love mac n cheese and pretty much never eat it because of the calories/high points plus.  I'm going to fiddle with the recipe a little (not really a peas and carrots fan), but the seafood addition is terrific.

Congrats on your weight loss!


----------



## pwdebbie

christinascreative said:


> Would love that chicken breast recipe! Do you bake it or is it on top of the stove? Sounds delicious!



Never had a recipe.  Just four chicken breasts and a container (I guess 8 oz?) of fat-free sour cream and some Season All or other seasoned salt.  On top of the stove, medium heat, covered, for however long it takes to cook chicken breasts.  I had a friend who was suddenly disabled and we were asked to pull recipe cards out of her box and provide a meal once a month, and this was the one I pulled.  Easy as can be.


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Never had a recipe.  Just four chicken breasts and a container (I guess 8 oz?) of fat-free sour cream and some Season All or other seasoned salt.  On top of the stove, medium heat, covered, for however long it takes to cook chicken breasts.  I had a friend who was suddenly disabled and we were asked to pull recipe cards out of her box and provide a meal once a month, and this was the one I pulled.  Easy as can be.



Yum!  I wonder how it would work with Greek Yogurt!  That is all I ever use for sour cream any more.


----------



## NC State

Down another 1.2 lbs this week.  My holiday gain is slowing melting!  Hope everyone has a great week.

-Stephanie


----------



## StayCool

I've been forcing myself to track lately and it is getting easier. Plus it helps that I am starting to see results too.  My last semester of graduate school starts next Wednesday so I'm really hoping to push through and track the whole time. Last semester I was so overloaded and stressed that I quit about halfway through.  For the first time I am really realizing that this is something that I will be doing forever, not just until I reach my goal. That makes it easier to have more patience with myself and remember that I didn't gain all this over night so I can't expect it to go away over night either.


----------



## christinascreative

pwdebbie said:


> Never had a recipe.  Just four chicken breasts and a container (I guess 8 oz?) of fat-free sour cream and some Season All or other seasoned salt.  On top of the stove, medium heat, covered, for however long it takes to cook chicken breasts.  I had a friend who was suddenly disabled and we were asked to pull recipe cards out of her box and provide a meal once a month, and this was the one I pulled.  Easy as can be.



That'll work  Thanks!


----------



## robinb

NC State said:


> Down another 1.2 lbs this week.  My holiday gain is slowing melting!  Hope everyone has a great week.


Awesome!  I still have a couple holiday/WDW pounds to go but they are coming off too!



keahgirl8 said:


> Yum!  I wonder how it would work with Greek Yogurt!  That is all I ever use for sour cream any more.


I don't know about Greek Yogurt.  I think it might separate when you cook it.



StayCool said:


> I've been forcing myself to track lately and it is getting easier. Plus it helps that I am starting to see results too.  My last semester of graduate school starts next Wednesday so I'm really hoping to push through and track the whole time. Last semester I was so overloaded and stressed that I quit about halfway through.  For the first time I am really realizing that this is something that I will be doing forever, not just until I reach my goal. That makes it easier to have more patience with myself and remember that I didn't gain all this over night so I can't expect it to go away over night either.


Yay for you!  Good luck with your last semester of graduate school.  You must be so excited!  Just think about the nice clothes you'll be able to fit into for graduation .


----------



## StayCool

robinb said:


> Yay for you!  Good luck with your last semester of graduate school.  You must be so excited!  Just think about the nice clothes you'll be able to fit into for graduation .



I am really excited. I don't want to start this chapter of my life as the biggest person in the office anymore.  My goal is to be at or under 200 by graduation in May. So I have about 35 pounds to lose until then. Not to mention the vacation we have planned to Myrtle Beach in June... 

Sooo... to counteract the pizza and chocolate chip cookies I ate yesterday  I restocked my refrigerator. I made fruit salad (1pp per cup), a large tossed salad and cut up some melons. I also have apples, clementines and bananas on hand. The idea is to get things on hand that are easy to grab and go since life is about to get really crazy. Hopefully it works! 

I hope everyone else is having a good Friday and has a great weekend!


----------



## MinnieTink

Hi everyone! I'm subbing in to this thread.. Started WW (again!) a little over a week ago. Down 3.8 in week one, hoping to lose about 50 lbs. I did WW in 2011 and from Jan til June I lost 22 lbs. Then promptly fell off the wagon when summer arrived and the kids were out of school. Ugh. Gained it all back plus like a pound (was that for good luck? Lol) I am a 40 year old mom of three and I was asked to be matron of honor by a very dear friend. That is partially my motivation but mostly I want to feel better and lower my blood pressure etc. I have already tried a new recipe from skinny taste- the cheesy spaghetti squash with baby spinach-yum! Love the skinny taste site!

I wish you all the best in your weight loss "journey!"


----------



## bumbershoot

My hubby hit his 10% yesterday!  Woohooooooo!

He's been working at it since February.  He's a very slow loser, which is very demotivating for a man, but he's just kept on going.  Since August he has only lost 8 lbs, which has been really hard for him emotionally.

In the last month he realized he had gotten a little sloppy in his tracking, so he tightened those things up...tracked AS he ate instead of at the end of the day (which helped me figure out appropriate dinners, too), made sure he was using the right information for things he eats often, etc.  

I had noticed that weighing every day at home was really hurting his feelings and making him angry, so I strongly urged that he stop.  When we were on the way to the meeting he said "don't be surprised if I'm up 2 or 3 pounds", because that's how he felt.  He hurt his hip this week and took some ibuprofen, and he always notices a bit of bloat when he takes those.  But lo and behold, he was down 1.6 and that meant he had finally hit that 10%.

He nearly got a standing ovation at the meeting.  People know and like him, and KNOW how hard he has worked to get that weight off.  He's a bigger guy, so his 10% is a LOT more than most peoples' 10%.  His 10% is nearly the weight our leader lost to hit lifetime.  I know that he and I were teary-eyed along with our leader (who adores him), and I think others were, too.  I'm so proud of him.  


We had already planned to go out clothes-shopping, and that brassy keychain made it even more fun.  He's down two pants sizes (DS and I told him so!) and a shirt size as well.  


I can't remember if I shared this a month or so ago, but his endocrinologist says there is no indication that he is diabetic anymore.  And more recently, the results of other bloodwork shows that his pituitary tumor called a prolactinoma is almost done, too.  The cyst is still there (but breaking down), but the prolactin levels are at 19, which is just 4 units higher than the high side of normal for a man.  


It's just all good for DH.


----------



## pwdebbie

bumbershoot said:


> My hubby hit his 10% yesterday!  Woohooooooo!
> 
> He's been working at it since February.  He's a very slow loser, which is very demotivating for a man, but he's just kept on going.  Since August he has only lost 8 lbs, which has been really hard for him emotionally.
> 
> In the last month he realized he had gotten a little sloppy in his tracking, so he tightened those things up...tracked AS he ate instead of at the end of the day (which helped me figure out appropriate dinners, too), made sure he was using the right information for things he eats often, etc.
> 
> I had noticed that weighing every day at home was really hurting his feelings and making him angry, so I strongly urged that he stop.  When we were on the way to the meeting he said "don't be surprised if I'm up 2 or 3 pounds", because that's how he felt.  He hurt his hip this week and took some ibuprofen, and he always notices a bit of bloat when he takes those.  But lo and behold, he was down 1.6 and that meant he had finally hit that 10%.
> 
> He nearly got a standing ovation at the meeting.  People know and like him, and KNOW how hard he has worked to get that weight off.  He's a bigger guy, so his 10% is a LOT more than most peoples' 10%.  His 10% is nearly the weight our leader lost to hit lifetime.  I know that he and I were teary-eyed along with our leader (who adores him), and I think others were, too.  I'm so proud of him.
> 
> 
> We had already planned to go out clothes-shopping, and that brassy keychain made it even more fun.  He's down two pants sizes (DS and I told him so!) and a shirt size as well.
> 
> 
> I can't remember if I shared this a month or so ago, but his endocrinologist says there is no indication that he is diabetic anymore.  And more recently, the results of other bloodwork shows that his pituitary tumor called a prolactinoma is almost done, too.  The cyst is still there (but breaking down), but the prolactin levels are at 19, which is just 4 units higher than the high side of normal for a man.
> 
> 
> It's just all good for DH.



You tell that man of yours that I am sending him big congratulations.  Awesome accomplishment! And good for you for being so supportive.


----------



## keahgirl8

bumbershoot said:
			
		

> My hubby hit his 10% yesterday!  Woohooooooo!
> 
> He's been working at it since February.  He's a very slow loser, which is very demotivating for a man, but he's just kept on going.  Since August he has only lost 8 lbs, which has been really hard for him emotionally.
> 
> In the last month he realized he had gotten a little sloppy in his tracking, so he tightened those things up...tracked AS he ate instead of at the end of the day (which helped me figure out appropriate dinners, too), made sure he was using the right information for things he eats often, etc.
> 
> I had noticed that weighing every day at home was really hurting his feelings and making him angry, so I strongly urged that he stop.  When we were on the way to the meeting he said "don't be surprised if I'm up 2 or 3 pounds", because that's how he felt.  He hurt his hip this week and took some ibuprofen, and he always notices a bit of bloat when he takes those.  But lo and behold, he was down 1.6 and that meant he had finally hit that 10%.
> 
> He nearly got a standing ovation at the meeting.  People know and like him, and KNOW how hard he has worked to get that weight off.  He's a bigger guy, so his 10% is a LOT more than most peoples' 10%.  His 10% is nearly the weight our leader lost to hit lifetime.  I know that he and I were teary-eyed along with our leader (who adores him), and I think others were, too.  I'm so proud of him.
> 
> We had already planned to go out clothes-shopping, and that brassy keychain made it even more fun.  He's down two pants sizes (DS and I told him so!) and a shirt size as well.
> 
> I can't remember if I shared this a month or so ago, but his endocrinologist says there is no indication that he is diabetic anymore.  And more recently, the results of other bloodwork shows that his pituitary tumor called a prolactinoma is almost done, too.  The cyst is still there (but breaking down), but the prolactin levels are at 19, which is just 4 units higher than the high side of normal for a man.
> 
> It's just all good for DH.



That's amazing!  Congratulations to you both!


----------



## bumbershoot

Thanks, Debbie and Keahgirl!


----------



## nocomment711

Decided to try WW after looking at my photographs from a trip to NYC and not liking what I saw.  My goal is to lose 60 pounds over the next few months for my planned trip to Disney in October (for food and wine, of all things...)

Here's hoping...


----------



## phorsenuf

Down another 1.6.  I think it may have been more if I hadn't met my husband for lunch. I don't like late afternoon weigh-ins.  
I'm still up in the air about this meeting.  Although people did ask her way she doesn't celebrate people's loss.  She says because everyone doesn't want to share.  Um, ok, then they don't have to.  Seems others find it motivating too.


----------



## keahgirl8

Minor car trouble turned into a major NSV.  I sat in the front seat of a tow truck (tight quarters) with two other people and buckled my seatbelt...no problem!   Anyone who has been overweight will know how huge that is.


----------



## bumbershoot

phorsenuf said:


> Down another 1.6.  I think it may have been more if I hadn't met my husband for lunch. I don't like late afternoon weigh-ins.
> I'm still up in the air about this meeting.  Although people did ask her way she doesn't celebrate people's loss.  She says because everyone doesn't want to share.  Um, ok, then they don't have to.  Seems others find it motivating too.



She doesn't celebrate *any* loss?  Actually, even if she only celebrates big milestones I would still be sad about that.  I wonder if her meeting got lots of complaints before?  (which makes me think *someone* there has a loud and carrying voice)

Afternoon weigh-in probably makes for the most healthy weighers, IMO.  I have a Sat morning weigh-in, and I still refuse to eat or drink before it*.  Worse, DH does the same.  When it was at 10am it was bad enough, and then they dropped a meeting and made ours at 10:30.  youch.   

With an afternoon weigh-in, though, you pretty much have to eat and drink, so you're probably healthier in my opinion.  



*I've started wearing normal clothing, I'm not doing special meals the night before anymore, and I can deal with even switching out the clothes and dealing with the weight fluctuations...eating before the meeting is next on my "how to be normal" list, LOL.


----------



## StayCool

WI this morning and I was down 2.8 pounds. I'm still struggling with eating healthy but I am trying to change things up and keeping control of my portion sizes. Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## keahgirl8

No loss this week, but no gain either!  Onward and upward!


----------



## phorsenuf

bumbershoot said:


> She doesn't celebrate *any* loss?  Actually, even if she only celebrates big milestones I would still be sad about that.  I wonder if her meeting got lots of complaints before?  (which makes me think *someone* there has a loud and carrying voice)
> 
> Afternoon weigh-in probably makes for the most healthy weighers, IMO.  I have a Sat morning weigh-in, and I still refuse to eat or drink before it*.  Worse, DH does the same.  When it was at 10am it was bad enough, and then they dropped a meeting and made ours at 10:30.  youch.
> 
> With an afternoon weigh-in, though, you pretty much have to eat and drink, so you're probably healthier in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> *I've started wearing normal clothing, I'm not doing special meals the night before anymore, and I can deal with even switching out the clothes and dealing with the weight fluctuations...eating before the meeting is next on my "how to be normal" list, LOL.



She'll give out kudos for someone that hit their 5 or 10%, or that someone lost 5 pounds, but it's not that raise your hand if you had a loss this week, and then people would share their loss amount.  To me (and others) that is very motivating.  I suppose I could be carrying my likes from other meetings and should understand that each leader has their own ways, but I really liked my other leaders.    I'm too lazy to drive the 30+ minutes for the other meeting.  Although that would be a morning meeting which I prefer more.  Maybe I'll check it out tomorrow.


----------



## nocomment711

Are meetings worth the extra money?  It would be an extra $22 a month to be able to go to meetings, and I've heard mixed reviews.


----------



## keahgirl8

nocomment711 said:
			
		

> Are meetings worth the extra money?  It would be an extra $22 a month to be able to go to meetings, and I've heard mixed reviews.



It depends on who you ask.  Some people need the accountability and support you get in the meetings.  I have found those things in other ways, so online membership works just fine for me.


----------



## superme80

So I was able to join online for 3 months. I didn't do so well on my own.  I did Spark People for a few weeks and lost 7 lbs. I have a trip to Disney planned in a month so I am trying to bet as healthy as I can! Have a great week everyone. 
Oh and if any one wants to send me a pm during the week to remind me that kettle chips are NOT my friend. Please do so!


----------



## phorsenuf

nocomment711 said:


> Are meetings worth the extra money?  It would be an extra $22 a month to be able to go to meetings, and I've heard mixed reviews.



For me, absolutely!  I know all about how WW works, heck I could be a leader (and am seriously thinking about it when I hit goal) but to do it on my own never works.
I need the accountability.  I like the content of the meetings, hearing people share their stories, food finds, recipes and such.  Also too, if I have to pay to go every week, then it also keeps me motivated to stay on plan so I'm not wasting my money.


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> No loss this week, but no gain either!  Onward and upward!



That's good!  You've lost so much that you might have a few weeks where your body stops losing in order to adjust to the new you.  I just went through that and am finally on the other side. 

WI is tonight and I had Chinese for lunch -- beef and broccoli and two of dh's Gen. Tso's shrimp. No Gen. Tso's shrimp on the tracker, so I used chicken points instead.  5:00 p.m. I'll see what lunch did to me today.  (But I still have 9 points left for today -- which is designated to our weekly Auntie Anne's pretzel.   )


----------



## lovethattink

pwdebbie said:


> WI is tonight and I had Chinese for lunch -- beef and broccoli and two of dh's Gen. Tso's shrimp. No Gen. Tso's shrimp on the tracker, so I used chicken points instead.  5:00 p.m. I'll see what lunch did to me today.  (But I still have 9 points left for today -- which is designated to our weekly Auntie Anne's pretzel.   )



Chinese sounds so good! I hope weigh in goes well. Enjoy your Auntie Anne's pretzel! 


I am down again! Even after sharing a Cinnamon Roll at Gaston's again. I think the point is to share. Just a few bites takes off the craving and the feeling of depriving myself. I just couldn't believe it after standing on the scale 2 days in a row and seeing the same exact number! The first day, I thought maybe it was water loss, but it's been pretty consistent for a few days.


----------



## nocomment711

I think I'm gonna see how the first month goes on my own.  I'm fairly motivated right now (and sore from my first real workout since high school).  If I start struggling, I'll upgrade.  

Another question.  Will it fail if I eat less points than I'm assigned per day?  I have a lot and I don't want to eat for the sake of having points.


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> That's good!  You've lost so much that you might have a few weeks where your body stops losing in order to adjust to the new you.  I just went through that and am finally on the other side.
> 
> WI is tonight and I had Chinese for lunch -- beef and broccoli and two of dh's Gen. Tso's shrimp. No Gen. Tso's shrimp on the tracker, so I used chicken points instead.  5:00 p.m. I'll see what lunch did to me today.  (But I still have 9 points left for today -- which is designated to our weekly Auntie Anne's pretzel.   )



That's kind of what I was thinking.  Also, I am close to being at goal, so it could start slowing down.  Thirdly, I am working out more and not eating APs.  I'm going to try eating a little more and see if that works.  I probably need to start doing that anyway to prepare for maintenance.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## phorsenuf

nocomment711 said:


> I think I'm gonna see how the first month goes on my own.  I'm fairly motivated right now (and sore from my first real workout since high school).  If I start struggling, I'll upgrade.
> 
> Another question.  Will it fail if I eat less points than I'm assigned per day?  I have a lot and I don't want to eat for the sake of having points.



It's best to eat all the points.  The points are really calculated by how many calories your body needs in order to lose weight but still be healthy.  If you routinely eat below that amount your body will go into 'starvation mode' and will prevent you from losing weight.  It will conserve them actually.


----------



## nocomment711

phorsenuf said:
			
		

> It's best to eat all the points.  The points are really calculated by how many calories your body needs in order to lose weight but still be healthy.  If you routinely eat below that amount your body will go into 'starvation mode' and will prevent you from losing weight.  It will conserve them actually.



Thanks!  I'm struggling to meet points some days, but it's okay if I don't use the extra points they give you per week?  It just feels a little counter productive to eat more when I'm not hungry just to use up points.


----------



## phorsenuf

nocomment711 said:


> Thanks!  I'm struggling to meet points some days, but it's okay if I don't use the extra points they give you per week?  It just feels a little counter productive to eat more when I'm not hungry just to use up points.



The extra weekly points you can skip.  The other day I had 14 pints left for the day and I wasn't even hungry, yet I ate good that day.


----------



## nocomment711

phorsenuf said:
			
		

> The extra weekly points you can skip.  The other day I had 14 pints left for the day and I wasn't even hungry, yet I ate good that day.



That's what my issue is.  I replaced all my snacks with 0 point snacks (I'm obsessed with grapes at the moment).  I cut coke out of my diet (save for one a day) and I'm trying to cook more instead of the frozen lean cuisines (which still only range from 7-8 points).  Should I eat other snacks instead of grapes and other fruit/veggies.


----------



## keahgirl8

nocomment711 said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I'm struggling to meet points some days, but it's okay if I don't use the extra points they give you per week?  It just feels a little counter productive to eat more when I'm not hungry just to use up points.



Dang it!  I answered this, but I don't see my reply now!  I never use my weekly points, but you do need to use all of your daily points.  If you are still having trouble, try eating a small amount every few hours.  That will use up points quicker than you think, without making you feel too full at meals .


----------



## phorsenuf

nocomment711 said:


> That's what my issue is.  I replaced all my snacks with 0 point snacks (I'm obsessed with grapes at the moment).  I cut coke out of my diet (save for one a day) and I'm trying to cook more instead of the frozen lean cuisines (which still only range from 7-8 points).  Should I eat other snacks instead of grapes and other fruit/veggies.



It's funny you mention grapes.  I eat them all the time now too (on a red grape kick).  I think it's because we are so use to snacking on things like chips, pretzels, crackers, etc. that we actually miss the hand to mouth movement.  It's like when you quit smoking, it's not just the nicotine you miss but the actions that go along with it.

I've also cut way back on my diet soda consumption.  It use to be all I drank, but now I told myself I have to alternate with a bottle of water.  Like they've been teaching lately, it's routines (which can also include habits).  It takes about 21 days to break a habit, and essentially that is what we are doing, breaking our habit of bad eating.

As for other snack items, I eat cheese sticks, particularly love the Polly-O twists.  17 mini pretzels is low in points.  Popcorn can be as well.  They are decent additions to all the fruits and veggies.


----------



## keahgirl8

Almonds are another good one, you just have to weigh them.  The ones I eat are roasted without anything on them an they are 5 points per ounce.  It is protein, good fat, and pretty filling.


----------



## bumbershoot

phorsenuf said:


> She'll give out kudos for someone that hit their 5 or 10%, or that someone lost 5 pounds, but it's not that raise your hand if you had a loss this week, and then people would share their loss amount.  To me (and others) that is very motivating.  I suppose I could be carrying my likes from other meetings and should understand that each leader has their own ways, but I really liked my other leaders.    I'm too lazy to drive the 30+ minutes for the other meeting.  Although that would be a morning meeting which I prefer more.  Maybe I'll check it out tomorrow.



Aha.  So it would be like the Phoenix meeting we went to; for me, that wouldn't be extra motivating.  But if it's what you're used to, then I can see missing it.  The Phoenix meeting members REALLY liked it!




nocomment711 said:


> Are meetings worth the extra money?  It would be an extra $22 a month to be able to go to meetings, and I've heard mixed reviews.



For me and DH, they are worth it.  We have not been able to do it in any way other than going to meetings.  Now, to be honest we have never tried doing the etools without the meetings, but I don't _think_ it would work for us.  When it's just the two of us, we are far more likely to encourage extra eating...but if we feel the power of our fellow meeting-people behind us, we're much better.





nocomment711 said:


> I think I'm gonna see how the first month goes on my own.  I'm fairly motivated right now (and sore from my first real workout since high school).  If I start struggling, I'll upgrade.
> 
> Another question.  Will it fail if I eat less points than I'm assigned per day?  I have a lot and I don't want to eat for the sake of having points.



Just know that working out at first, or increasing your workouts even once established, can cause *temporary* gains.  In order to heal the muscles, the body holds on to water.  so an increase in workouts can cause water weight.  I try to combat it with drinking extra water, but I'm not always successful.  When I started increasing my runs, it happened again.  No biggie when you know what's happening and why!

You need to eat your Daily points, YES.  But it's up to you if you wish to eat Weeklies and/or Activity points.

At the beginning, people can feel really full.  They are LOVING the veggies and the fruits, and they can be really full eating those great foods.  Over time, though, many people don't find it to feel as filling as it once did.  Heck, DH started at the max points, which I believe is 71, and at first he could barely eat those points.  It did not help that he was at a weight where he also needed to eat NINE minimum servings of fruits and veggies.  But over time, his stomach got used to it, and he started eating Weeklies (and still lost).

If you're ever in a pinch, and the only info you have about a food is its calories, the very simple calculation is that it's 40 cals per point.  So you can see that your Daily points don't add up to a high number of calories.  And that's why we need to eat those Dailies.

For me, pretty soon after starting, I added in Weeklies, to keep my stomach and brain happy and not deprived.  Then after I got a heart rate monitor, I started eating my Activity Points.  (when using a HR monitor, I estimate 80 calories per AP if you are eating the Activity Points...some use 100 cal/AP...so there's a difference built in with either of those numbers...you aren't just eating what you burned...you're eating half of what you burned, basically).

For me, I have to keep tummy and mind happy and filled and fulfilled, or I go to a bad place where I eat too many naughty things, then stop tracking, then feel guilty, eat more, continue to not track, and then finally I quit.  I've done that before, back when I thought the extra points were evil or cheating or just something for weak people.  (those were MY thoughts, I'm not saying that anyone here thinks those things!)

So for me it was really important this time, to eat the "extra" points.  I finally realized (and this is my WW motto) that life isn't fair and I'll never be able to eat ALL I truly want while also looking how I want to look.  So this *has to be* sustainable for me, and to stick with 26 points (plus Maintenance points once I hit that stage), for me, won't be sustainable.  The way of putting it, for the way I do WW, is that I "eat all points coming to me".  They are mine, and I am eating them.  

And if you can see signatures, I'm doing pretty well.  Now, I weigh everything that can be weighed.  If I can't weigh it, I measure it.  I even am careful about having proper serving sizes of zero point fruits and veggies.  If I'm doing everything else perfectly but am going crazy with bananas and unsweetened applesauce and I start gaining, I want to KNOW if I'm accidentally having 15 servings of those things per day.  So I'm careful careful careful, while eating every last one of my points.

And, of course, if I hit a true plateau over weeks and weeks, I have an easy place to start changing.  Just lower the "extra" points a bit for a month or so, see what happens, etc.

That's _my_ WW plan.


----------



## keahgirl8

What a great description, bumbershoot!  Basically, it is just going to be trial and error to figure out what is good for you.  I am over a year and 100 pounds in, and still figuring out what to do.  If you are going to make a change, make sure you give it a couple of weeks to see if it works.


----------



## pwdebbie

nocomment711 said:


> Another question.  Will it fail if I eat less points than I'm assigned per day?  I have a lot and I don't want to eat for the sake of having points.



There is a good chance that the answer to your question is YES.  If you eat too little food, your body will fight to hold on to everything it can and you won't lose any weight _and_ you will suffer nutritionally.  If you really need to get a few more points in, eat something high in points for a small quantity.  Just a few pecans can add up to five points quite quickly, much to my dismay.


----------



## pwdebbie

WI last night -- down another pound.  Total of 76 off.  

DD reached the healthy weight range, 81 off for her.  She said this is the first time she has been in the healthy weight range since she got married (2003).  She needs to talk to someone about setting a goal weight -- she is eager to be rid of her monthly bill.  Heck, her family qualifies for food stamps but she's paying $43.00 a month to belong to WW.  (Hmmm, I wonder if WW has ever thought about offering a discount to those on assistance?)  Our meetings have been so crowded this month that even with an extra person checking in, there really is not a good time to try to talk to someone about goal weight.


----------



## StayCool

I made a smoothie this morning for breakfast for the first time. It only had 4 points because of the yogurt and milk. I added blueberries, strawberries, cherries and spinach; all frozen plus a fresh banana. It took me forever to drink and is a lot more filling than I thought it would be. Might become a daily habit.


----------



## NC State

I lost .6 this week so that brings me to 42.8 total.  I was hoping to get back to 46 before my trip but it didn't happen.  I just hope I don't gain too much on vacation.

Have a great week everyone, I'll be in my happy place next week


----------



## pwdebbie

NC State said:


> I lost .6 this week so that brings me to 42.8 total.  I was hoping to get back to 46 before my trip but it didn't happen.  I just hope I don't gain too much on vacation.
> 
> Have a great week everyone, I'll be in my happy place next week



Have a great time!  2 1/2 months yet for me.


----------



## WDWRids

Hello! I started back on WW two weeks ago and have been really pleased with my progress so far. I'm doing online only and picked Friday as my weigh in day. Last Friday I was down 3 pounds. Woohoo!! We started a Live Healthy America 10 day challenge at work for exercise so that will help get me moving more. I'm determined to drop these 40 pounds and be the healthiest I can be.


----------



## keahgirl8

WDWRids said:
			
		

> Hello! I started back on WW two weeks ago and have been really pleased with my progress so far. I'm doing online only and picked Friday as my weigh in day. Last Friday I was down 3 pounds. Woohoo!! We started a Live Healthy America 10 day challenge at work for exercise so that will help get me moving more. I'm determined to drop these 40 pounds and be the healthiest I can be.



Congrats and welcome!


----------



## robinb

I wanted to share a NSV (because, the "scale" variety is eluding me).  When I returned home from vacation I joined the January Exercise Challenge.  I figured out how many minutes would be if I averaged 30 minutes per day for the rest of the month.  That came out to be 750, so that was my goal.  I ended up working out 863 minutes .  I joined the February Challenge too.  I liked watching the numbers add up .


----------



## superme80

Does anyone know where I can find the points plus value or the true nutrional information for BJ's Brewhouse?  I got their pasta last night and I bascially had to guess.  Can't find the info anywhere online!


----------



## keahgirl8

superme80 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where I can find the points plus value or the true nutrional information for BJ's Brewhouse?  I got their pasta last night and I bascially had to guess.  Can't find the info anywhere online!



I usually use MyFitnessPal when I can't get nutritional information from the restaurant.  In cases like this, you just have to do your best and try not to worry about it.  If you have made good choices, guessing should be good enough.


----------



## StayCool

I'm still struggling with sticking to the plan 100%. I've started drinking smoothies that keep me full forever and help some with my sweet tooth. I restarting the program every day even when I don't make it through the day before. 

I really can't wait until spring gets here. It is so much easier to eat healthier and be more active. Plus all my comfort food cravings go away until fall!

My NSV today was that I got on the treadmill this morning and walked 0.8 mi in 18 minutes. Not much, but it is something!


----------



## pwdebbie

It has been really hard for me to stick to it for the last two weeks.  I hardly ever ate my weekly points but man, I am going through them like crazy lately.  So, I can blame it on winter?


----------



## StayCool

I blame it on winter! Lol. This weather just makes me want to eat and eat and eat. Spring comes and it doesn't bother me so much.


----------



## keahgirl8

I had to share with my Dis WW friends...I was interviewed for a podcast called Half Size Me about my weight loss journey!  If you only knew how unlike the old me this is...it is a huge step forward for me.


----------



## nocomment711

Nice!  I wish I wasn't so socially awkward as to be able to work out at the state police gym.  Everyone there is so fit and... judgey.  I guess it's a drive to the gym at lunch for me.


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> I had to share with my Dis WW friends...I was interviewed for a podcast called Half Size Me about my weight loss journey!  If you only knew how unlike the old me this is...it is a huge step forward for me.



Cool! You will post a link here, right?


----------



## phorsenuf

I was not very optimistic about my weigh in but I was down 1.8 pounds.  Total loss for the last 4 weeks is 5.4 pounds.


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Cool! You will post a link here, right?



I wasn't sure if I was allowed to. I apologize if I'm not!  

http://www.halfsizeme.com/052-half-size-me/



			
				phorsenuf said:
			
		

> I was not very optimistic about my weigh in but I was down 1.8 pounds.  Total loss for the last 4 weeks is 5.4 pounds.



That's great!  Good for you!


----------



## pwdebbie

phorsenuf said:


> I was not very optimistic about my weigh in but I was down 1.8 pounds.  Total loss for the last 4 weeks is 5.4 pounds.



Wonderful!  



keahgirl8 said:


> I wasn't sure if I was allowed to. I apologize if I'm not!
> 
> http://www.halfsizeme.com/052-half-size-me/



Listening now!  And then going to visit your blog.  Didn't know you had a blog!


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Listening now!  And then going to visit your blog.  Didn't know you had a blog!



Great!  Thanks, Debbie!


----------



## StayCool

Keahgirl8 I will be checking it out too. You are definitely an inspiration! 

As for me, I'm down 0.6 today. A total of 21.2. 

As much as I want to beat myself up for all the poor eating I did this week I'm just going to move on. I'm a type A overacheiver and just *know* that I could do better.  But time limits are preventing that. Soooo... plodding along and reminding myself I didn't get this way by overeating just ONE day. As long as I don't quit I'm still winning. 

Hope everyone has a great day. I'm off to see how much phase 2 of my daughter's orthodontics are going to be.


----------



## keahgirl8

StayCool said:
			
		

> Keahgirl8 I will be checking it out too. You are definitely an inspiration!
> 
> As for me, I'm down 0.6 today. A total of 21.2.
> 
> As much as I want to beat myself up for all the poor eating I did this week I'm just going to move on. I'm a type A overacheiver and just *know* that I could do better.  But time limits are preventing that. Soooo... plodding along and reminding myself I didn't get this way by overeating just ONE day. As long as I don't quit I'm still winning.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day. I'm off to see how much phase 2 of my daughter's orthodontics are going to be.



Thank you!  You are absolutely right.  Never quit. You can't change what is already done.  You just have to move on from here.


----------



## keahgirl8

Week 2 of no loss. I have drastically increased my exercise level, so hopefully, that just has to sort itself out. I am still trying to get my eating adjusted to all of this exercise, so we will see what happens next!


----------



## robinb

nocomment711 said:


> Nice!  I wish I wasn't so socially awkward as to be able to work out at the state police gym.  Everyone there is so fit and... judgey.  I guess it's a drive to the gym at lunch for me.


Do you work at the state police station where the gym is?  I would guess that they are less "judgey" than just involved in their own workouts and not particularly welcoming.  I know it's hard to be out of shape and work out with people who are very fit, but it's NOT about them.  It's about YOU.  I wouldn't go out of my way to avoid them.


----------



## keahgirl8

robinb said:
			
		

> Do you work at the state police station where the gym is?  I would guess that they are less "judgey" than just involved in their own workouts and not particularly welcoming.  I know it's hard to be out of shape and work out with people who are very fit, but it's NOT about them.  It's about YOU.  I wouldn't go out of my way to avoid them.



Yes, what she said!  It is likely that people aren't judging you as much as you think.  They are too caught up in their own stuff.  If they are judging you, who cares!  These are not the opinions that should be important to you anyway!


----------



## lovethattink

I need some online tutoring. I've forgotten how to update measurements online. I keep clicking, but it's for editing or deleting what I've got in there previously. I want to add new measurements to see if there's been a change. How do I do that?


----------



## robinb

lovethattink said:


> I need some online tutoring. I've forgotten how to update measurements online. I keep clicking, but it's for editing or deleting what I've got in there previously. I want to add new measurements to see if there's been a change. How do I do that?


You need to go to "Weight Tracker" then click on the "Table View" tab .


----------



## robinb

I went to my meeting today.  I have really upped my exercise quite a bit (8 APs 3 weeks ago, 16 APs 2 weeks ago, 32 APs last week).  My goal is to do an average of 30-minutes per day.  Anyway ... I gained weight last week from (I assume) water retention.  So (hanging my head in shame) I skipped last week's meeting.  I dragged myself to the meeting today and lo and behold!  I lost .2 lbs!  For someone who was expecting to GAIN, the measly .2 was fantastic!  I am still hoping for a whooshie after my body stops holding onto water to repair my muscles.  BUT ... that tiny little .2 has me motivated to keep on working out and making my February Exercise Challenge!


----------



## Kae

robinb said:


> I went to my meeting today.  I have really upped my exercise quite a bit (8 APs 3 weeks ago, 16 APs 2 weeks ago, 32 APs last week).  My goal is to do an average of 30-minutes per day.  Anyway ... I gained weight last week from (I assume) water retention.  So (hanging my head in shame) I skipped last week's meeting.  I dragged myself to the meeting today and lo and behold!  I lost .2 lbs!  For someone who was expecting to GAIN, the measly .2 was fantastic!  I am still hoping for a whooshie after my body stops holding onto water to repair my muscles.  BUT ... that tiny little .2 has me motivated to keep on working out and making my February Exercise Challenge!





Kae


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

I haven't been here since December! I cancelled my subscription to WW online in mid-December. I thought I could do it on my own, but I guess not. I have gained back 3 pounds. Not too bad for somoene who hasn't been tracking for almost 2 months. 

I am getting back to WW Online. I have 30 pounds left to lose and I would like to lose it before the end of the year.

Congrats to everyone on their losses. And have a great week!


----------



## keahgirl8

MellieluvsDisney said:
			
		

> I haven't been here since December! I cancelled my subscription to WW online in mid-December. I thought I could do it on my own, but I guess not. I have gained back 3 pounds. Not too bad for somoene who hasn't been tracking for almost 2 months.
> 
> I am getting back to WW Online. I have 30 pounds left to lose and I would like to lose it before the end of the year.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their losses. And have a great week!



Welcome back!


----------



## robinb

MellieluvsDisney said:


> I haven't been here since December! I cancelled my subscription to WW online in mid-December. I thought I could do it on my own, but I guess not. I have gained back 3 pounds. Not too bad for somoene who hasn't been tracking for almost 2 months.
> 
> I am getting back to WW Online. I have 30 pounds left to lose and I would like to lose it before the end of the year.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their losses. And have a great week!


I think you need to pat yourself on the back!  Not only did you gain ONLY 3 lbs (heck, some of us gained 3 lbs over Christmas _while _tracking) but you are back with WW and you have a very reasonable goal.


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

robinb said:


> I think you need to pat yourself on the back!  Not only did you gain ONLY 3 lbs (heck, some of us gained 3 lbs over Christmas _while _tracking) but you are back with WW and you have a very reasonable goal.



Thank you robinb!

I think I just got tired of counting points and tracking. But, I now realise that I need to count and track otherwise I just overeat. I really need to work on the overeating thing. It won't be easy to get back on track, and to counting points but boards like this one really do help!


----------



## pwdebbie

I was gone for a few days and I think I forgot to check in here on Tuesday after WI.  Up .2 .  Oh well.  Next week is a new week.


----------



## lovethattink

I'm down!! Yay me, as London Tipton says. 

My husband lost 25 pounds over summer. He credits it to tuna fish. He began eating a tuna fish sandwich for lunch each day and the weight began to come off. I laughed at him because of all the miracle whip (regular not low fat) he puts in his tuna. Well the laugh was on me. I found Jimmy Jon's tuna subs and I am addicted. Last week I stopped by twice and ate half a sub for lunch and the next day the other half, both times. My weight dropped too, and they use real mayo not low fat either. According to the weight tracker a Totally Tuna on french bread is 18 points. So I'm glad I stretched it out over 2 days, but I'm still surprised that after a 9 point sandwich I am seeing the numbers go down!

Ok, age and gravity are making the weight loss this time around no fun. The elasticity of my skin is not cooperating this time around. It's not bouncing back into place, but sagging. It's very noticable when I am wearing short sleeves. And the wrinkles in my hands are very magnified. Yuck! I'm kicking myself for not maintaining the weight I had lost in 2008.




robinb said:


> I went to my meeting today.  I have really upped my exercise quite a bit (8 APs 3 weeks ago, 16 APs 2 weeks ago, 32 APs last week).  My goal is to do an average of 30-minutes per day.  Anyway ... I gained weight last week from (I assume) water retention.  So (hanging my head in shame) I skipped last week's meeting.  I dragged myself to the meeting today and lo and behold!  I lost .2 lbs!  For someone who was expecting to GAIN, the measly .2 was fantastic!  I am still hoping for a whooshie after my body stops holding onto water to repair my muscles.  BUT ... that tiny little .2 has me motivated to keep on working out and making my February Exercise Challenge!



Way to go on the increased exercise.




robinb said:


> You need to go to "Weight Tracker" then click on the "Table View" tab .



That was too easy, thanks.



pwdebbie said:


> I was gone for a few days and I think I forgot to check in here on Tuesday after WI.  Up .2 .  Oh well.  Next week is a new week.



At least that's a very small amount to be up.


----------



## keahgirl8

It's weigh-in day!  I'm down 2 pounds, 106.4 total!  My body finally let go of that weight.  What a relief!


----------



## christinascreative

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day!  I'm down 2 pounds, 106.4 total!  My body finally let go of that weight.  What a relief!



You are awesome!!!! You're almost there!!! 
Speaking of which- I think I might be too? 
How did you figure out your goal weight? 

I'm still unsure about mine. I originally thought 150. it's the middle of the weight range for my height (I'm 5'9") so I figured it was a good number. 

That's 20 lbs from now (I'm at 170 right now- the top # for my weight range is 169). However, I don't know if I should go that low to 150. 

When I talk to other people (supportive ones!) they say that they think I have 10 lbs to go tops and that I look good now. I have an issue where my brain hasn't caught up to where I can see the weight loss entirely so it's hard for me to judge.  I'm happy with my legs/hips/butt areas. My arms and middle section need toning in my opinion. 

What do I do? How do I figure this out? When do I stop and just go lifetime?


----------



## keahgirl8

christinascreative said:
			
		

> You are awesome!!!! You're almost there!!!
> Speaking of which- I think I might be too?
> How did you figure out your goal weight?
> 
> I'm still unsure about mine. I originally thought 150. it's the middle of the weight range for my height (I'm 5'9") so I figured it was a good number.
> 
> That's 20 lbs from now (I'm at 170 right now- the top # for my weight range is 169). However, I don't know if I should go that low to 150.
> 
> When I talk to other people (supportive ones!) they say that they think I have 10 lbs to go tops and that I look good now. I have an issue where my brain hasn't caught up to where I can see the weight loss entirely so it's hard for me to judge.  I'm happy with my legs/hips/butt areas. My arms and middle section need toning in my opinion.
> 
> What do I do? How do I figure this out? When do I stop and just go lifetime?



I picked the top of my weight range and I figure I will see how I feel when I'm there.  I think I may want to go another 5-10 pounds below that.  You just have to figure out what is right for you.  People started asking me 30 or 40 pounds ago if I was almost done, so you have to figure it out for you.  That all being said, I am an online member, so it isn't as big of a deal what goal weight I pick.  There's no lifetime for me!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

I just subscribe to WW online for another 6 months. I am actually excited to start. I started planning my first week and I am getting back into it slowly. 

I will not WI on Wednesday, only next week when I officially start. I am glad to be back.


----------



## christinascreative

keahgirl8 said:


> I picked the top of my weight range and I figure I will see how I feel when I'm there.  I think I may want to go another 5-10 pounds below that.  You just have to figure out what is right for you.  People started asking me 30 or 40 pounds ago if I was almost done, so you have to figure it out for you.  That all being said, I am an online member, so it isn't as big of a deal what goal weight I pick.  There's no lifetime for me!



This helps. I've been doing a little research too- I think the "perfect" number is the one you feel comfortable at in the healthy weight range for sure. My husband thinks I'm done  but I'm 1 lb away from the top of the range.
That being said- I saw online that WW used to calculate it as:

Take your height-- (I'm 5'9") and take the amount of inches (9) over the 5 foot mark and multiply it either by 5 if you have a small frame, 6 if you have a medium frame, or 7 if you have a large frame. (I'm either a medium or a large?) Mine would equal either 54 or 63. 

Take that number and add 100 to it and that is more in line with what the end result could be. So mine would be 154-163. I think it's not far off for me, but when I was talking with a friend who is also on WW but a lot shorter- she said she HOPES it's not right for her  

I was thinking of revising it to somewhere between 158 & 162. I guess I'll see as I go along. Either way -- you and I are almost there, lady!! And it's going to be SWEET when we get there!


----------



## KATHINOWA

Reading all these posts inspires me.  I lost 70 lbs on WW 4 1/2 years ago and I've gained it back plus a few extras.  I started WW online last week and lost 2.5 lbs!  I'm confident I can be successful again.  I'm a little older so I know it will be a little harder but I'm so tired of living the heavy life.  I just want to be done with it.


----------



## phorsenuf

Weighed in last night and I was down .4.  Not much but considering how my week was....
Lunch out with my husband one day, Carrabbas for dinner another, ordered in Chinese food, and met my sister and brother in law for dinner at Chilis.  All in one week!  
But, that was also the week I buckled down and exercised 5 days.  I really think that was my saving grace!

So at last nights meeting it was all about weighing and measuring your portions.  I don't weigh everything, but I know I should.  One thing I do do though is measure my cheerios in the morning.  Pour one cup into my bowl every morning.  Well our leader was telling us she did the same thing.  But one day she decided to measure out the grams instead.  So she put her bowl on the scale, tared it out and then measured out the usual one cup serving.  Well, it was over in the amount of grams that the serving called for.  

Turns out that during the week she was eating an extra bowl of cereal because of the way she was measuring.  I decided to try it this morning, and guess what.  I was over measuring too!!  I would bet I was eating an extra bowl a week as well.  So my advice is weigh by grams (oz, kg, whatever) instead of measuring solids with measuring cups/spoons.

She also said she does the same thing for butter, or peanut butter.  Put the bread on the scale, tare it and then measure the butter/peanut butter/ lunch meat right on the bread.  Then tare it again and add the jelly, or the cheese.  That way you have an accurate measurement and don't have to dirty so many utensils.  
Hope that all made sense.


----------



## pwdebbie

After being up .2 last week, I am down 1.8 this week.  Total of 77.6 lbs gone.  I think I'm going to easily meet my goal of 80 lbs off by my April WDW trip.


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> After being up .2 last week, I am down 1.8 this week.  Total of 77.6 lbs gone.  I think I'm going to easily meet my goal of 80 lbs off by my April WDW trip.



Amazing!  Congrats!  Those gains usually work themselves out if you are staying on track!


----------



## robinb

Hi guys!  Checking in late.  I had a good weigh in and lost 2 lbs.  I traveled on Fri-Sun and ate out a lot.  We went to Olive Garden and I asked for my salad to have the low fat dressing and I ordered one of their lighter meals with shrimp.  My NSV was that I only ate ONE breadstick .  We also ate at Golden Corral and I filled up on salad first.  I *did* eat a couple of things that were not ideal but I didn't go completely overboard since I wasn't hungry after eating my big plate of salad.  Unfortunately, my exercise came to a complete halt!  I was OK early in the week but the weekend away did me in.  Then, I tripped over my own feet and bruised my left knee badly.  I was able to walk at a slow 3mph today for about 20 minutes.  I was supposed to Zumba but there is no way my knee would handle the lateral movements.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## christinascreative

pwdebbie said:


> After being up .2 last week, I am down 1.8 this week.  Total of 77.6 lbs gone.  I think I'm going to easily meet my goal of 80 lbs off by my April WDW trip.



Congrats! That's awesome!!!


----------



## phorsenuf

I have been trying to figure it out, but what is NSV.


----------



## keahgirl8

phorsenuf said:
			
		

> I have been trying to figure it out, but what is NSV.



Non scale victory....like fitting into jeans you couldn't wear before, or getting onto a Disney ride with no trouble.


----------



## pwdebbie

My NSV today -- I decided it was time to start pulling stuff together for our trip in 58 days.   I got out my fanny packs (yes, I dare to wear them -- comfort is more important to me than looks).  They were tight around my waist in 2010 -- one even had an extender.  Well, they are tight no more!  And I won't be needing the extender either!


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> My NSV today -- I decided it was time to start pulling stuff together for our trip in 58 days.   I got out my fanny packs (yes, I dare to wear them -- comfort is more important to me than looks).  They were tight around my waist in 2010 -- one even had an extender.  Well, they are tight no more!  And I won't be needing the extender either!



Yay!  That's great!


----------



## lovethattink

Wearing my size 10 red pants today. Wore them this summer to C6 and they were a bit tight. Now I need a belt!!! Down again this week. If only I were 5'8'' instead of 4'11'', lol, I'd probably be in a 6 instead of a 10.





pwdebbie said:


> After being up .2 last week, I am down 1.8 this week.  Total of 77.6 lbs gone.  I think I'm going to easily meet my goal of 80 lbs off by my April WDW trip.



Congrats on the loss! So excited for meeting the goal before your trip!



pwdebbie said:


> My NSV today -- I decided it was time to start pulling stuff together for our trip in 58 days.   I got out my fanny packs (yes, I dare to wear them -- comfort is more important to me than looks).  They were tight around my waist in 2010 -- one even had an extender.  Well, they are tight no more!  And I won't be needing the extender either!



Way to go! Do you have Mickey fanny packs? I use to have black leather/pleather ones with Mickey heads on them. The one had little Mickey heads the other a big one in the center. If I still have them, I have no idea where. I carry a bagellini messenger bag or hook a back pack on ds's w/c.


----------



## pwdebbie

Nope, no Mickey fanny packs.  One blue with a water bottle holder and one a bit bigger in black.  I should go buy some lime green contact paper and cut out a few Mickey heads and stick to my fanny packs.  I might not be stylin' but at least I'd be theme'n!


----------



## lovethattink

You go girl, lol! Those lime green key chains are nice if they are still carrying them.

I was looking for my picture but can't find it. Maybe you saw on it one of my TRs?


----------



## okiedisnut

So glad I found this thread!! Haven't been to WDW since 2000---just got back to DIS Boards.  Been on WW for quite a while I seem to have found my motivation to stay on program---TRIP TO WDW   I'm down 1.4 this last week for a total of 29


----------



## pwdebbie

okiedisnut said:


> So glad I found this thread!! Haven't been to WDW since 2000---just got back to DIS Boards.  Been on WW for quite a while I seem to have found my motivation to stay on program---TRIP TO WDW   I'm down 1.4 this last week for a total of 29





When is your trip?


----------



## okiedisnut

May 1-6 so I don't have that long  Most likely will be a solo trip--


----------



## bumbershoot

Fnishing up nearly two weeks in/around Orlando, including a cruise.  Have eaten what I wanted BUT what I want has changed dramatically from before, so I'm just eating less than I would have done before.  I only ran once, on Castaway Cay for their 5K, so my legs feel like jelly, but I'm still fitting into the clothes I only bought a week before the trip in a new size down.

So that's cool.  It will be interesting to see what the scale says next Saturday.




If anyone out there is going on a Disney cruise and staying concierge, there's a scale in the room under the vanity in the shower room.  Found that out on the last full day!  Weighing on a moving rocking ship isn't really accurate, but it would have been interesting anyway.


----------



## keahgirl8

bumbershoot said:
			
		

> Fnishing up nearly two weeks in/around Orlando, including a cruise.  Have eaten what I wanted BUT what I want has changed dramatically from before, so I'm just eating less than I would have done before.  I only ran once, on Castaway Cay for their 5K, so my legs feel like jelly, but I'm still fitting into the clothes I only bought a week before the trip in a new size down.
> 
> So that's cool.  It will be interesting to see what the scale says next Saturday.
> 
> If anyone out there is going on a Disney cruise and staying concierge, there's a scale in the room under the vanity in the shower room.  Found that out on the last full day!  Weighing on a moving rocking ship isn't really accurate, but it would have been interesting anyway.



That's great!  Isn't it awesome when what you want changes?  It make this a lot easier!


----------



## keahgirl8

Down 2 pounds this week, 108.4 overall!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

keahgirl8 said:


> Down 2 pounds this week, 108.4 overall!





Wow! You are such an inspiration!! Keep it going.


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

Sunday was my first day back to tracking. It was a great first day. Today is going well too and I cannot wait to WI on Wednesday!

It's good to be back.


----------



## keahgirl8

MellieluvsDisney said:
			
		

> Wow! You are such an inspiration!! Keep it going.



Thanks!  Also...welcome back.


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

It's WI day. My first since starting again. I lost 3 pounds !!  Bringing my weight loss back to 23 pounds, which is where I was before I stopped tracking back in December. So I am not starting back too far behind, I am really happy about that. 

Have a good week everyone!


----------



## robinb

I was down today by .8.  I'm happy with any loss .


----------



## pwdebbie

Down 1.4 last night for a total of 79.  I would say I will definitely make 80 off by my next Disney trip (April).  I wonder if I should shoot for 85 now?


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Down 1.4 last night for a total of 79.  I would say I will definitely make 80 off by my next Disney trip (April).  I wonder if I should shoot for 85 now?



That's great, Debbie!  You can do it, girl!


----------



## robinb

bumbershoot said:


> Fnishing up nearly two weeks in/around Orlando, including a cruise.  Have eaten what I wanted BUT what I want has changed dramatically from before, so I'm just eating less than I would have done before.  I only ran once, on Castaway Cay for their 5K, so my legs feel like jelly, but I'm still fitting into the clothes I only bought a week before the trip in a new size down.
> 
> So that's cool.  It will be interesting to see what the scale says next Saturday.


You have plenty of time to shed that vacation water weight!  Just stick to the program and drink a lot of water.  It's a great sign that you are still fitting in your smaller clothes .



keahgirl8 said:


> Down 2 pounds this week, 108.4 overall!


Wow!  Still dropping big numbers .



MellieluvsDisney said:


> It's WI day. My first since starting again. I lost 3 pounds !!  Bringing my weight loss back to 23 pounds, which is where I was before I stopped tracking back in December. So I am not starting back too far behind, I am really happy about that.


Well, that was easy .  It must feel really great to be right back on track and ready to lose more!



pwdebbie said:


> Down 1.4 last night for a total of 79.  I would say I will definitely make 80 off by my next Disney trip (April).  I wonder if I should shoot for 85 now?


You are amazing Debbie!  I would go ahead and make that goal.  It'll give you some wiggle room for your vacation.


----------



## keahgirl8

Thanks, robinb!  It did stop coming off for a couple of weeks, so I am very grateful it's coming off again!


----------



## Briarmom

I've just joined WW and had my first weigh in on Tues. I was down 1.6. I admit I was hoping for one of those whopping first week weigh-ins, but oh well. 

As a newbie, I'm looking for as much info as possible.  I really need a few WW friendly appetizers for Oscar night on Sunday! Any recommendations? 

Lots of great inspiration in this thread.


----------



## robinb

Briarmom said:
			
		

> I've just joined WW and had my first weigh in on Tues. I was down 1.6. I admit I was hoping for one of those whopping first week weigh-ins, but oh well.
> 
> As a newbie, I'm looking for as much info as possible.  I really need a few WW friendly appetizers for Oscar night on Sunday! Any recommendations?
> 
> Lots of great inspiration in this thread.



A loss is a loss!  If you started exercising too you could just be retaining water. My favorite WW recipe website is Skinny Taste. I'm sure they will have something for your party.


----------



## keahgirl8

robinb said:
			
		

> A loss is a loss!  If you started exercising too you could just be retaining water. My favorite WW recipe website is Skinny Taste. I'm sure they will have something for your party.



I agree!  I increased my exercise dramatically recently, and I didn't lose an ounce for 2 weeks.  Our bodies do weird things.  But definitely celebrate!  It is a loss!


----------



## robinb

keahgirl8 said:


> I agree!  I increased my exercise dramatically recently, and I didn't lose an ounce for 2 weeks.  Our bodies do weird things.  But definitely celebrate!  It is a loss!


I earned over 24 APs the week that only lost .2 lbs.  The next week I dropped 2!


----------



## keahgirl8

robinb said:
			
		

> I earned over 24 APs the week that only lost .2 lbs.  The next week I dropped 2!



Same thing happened to me!


----------



## KIRSTIN'S MOMMY

Hi everyone!! I just joined WW online today, hoping to make lifestyle changes. DH and I joined the YMCA back in January, and I workout there for an hour Mon-Fri while my kids are in school. Glad I found y'all, I need all the motivation I can get!


----------



## bumbershoot

Tomorrow is WI.  I'm ready for anything.  

I believe that I see losses and gains on the 2nd weigh in after the behavior that caused the change.  Considering the difficulties I've had in eating how I "should" be eating the last two days, it'll be interesting!  And that isn't even including the flight.

No biggie though!  I hit my year mark while I was gone, and I'll get it together.  Off to have some fruit and drink more water!


Poor DH lost his Active Link on the plane.  He doesn't eat his AP, but he likes to know how many he has earned.  It was quite the bummer.


----------



## keahgirl8

KIRSTIN'S MOMMY said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!! I just joined WW online today, hoping to make lifestyle changes. DH and I joined the YMCA back in January, and I workout there for an hour Mon-Fri while my kids are in school. Glad I found y'all, I need all the motivation I can get!



Welcome!

I have eaten more activity points than I normally do, so weigh in will be interesting this time!


----------



## KIRSTIN'S MOMMY

If I joined online, does that membership include meetings too? It might be helpful for me to have a weigh in every week.


----------



## keahgirl8

KIRSTIN'S MOMMY said:
			
		

> If I joined online, does that membership include meetings too? It might be helpful for me to have a weigh in every week.



If you are an online member, it does not include meetings.


----------



## Carlyzmom

robinb said:


> A loss is a loss!  If you started exercising too you could just be retaining water. *My favorite WW recipe website is Skinny Taste.* I'm sure they will have something for your party.



Great site!!  Thanks for sharing!!!

I've lost 16.5 lbs - hoping to lose the whole 40 that I need to lose before my June trip!!!


----------



## Aburns8

Jumping back in. I have gained 6 pounds in the last 3 weeks. I am so ashamed of myself.


----------



## keahgirl8

Aburns8 said:
			
		

> Jumping back in. I have gained 6 pounds in the last 3 weeks. I am so ashamed of myself.



Beating yourself up for what is already done will do you no good.  Start from here, and feel good about that.


----------



## keahgirl8

I'm down 1.6 pounds this week, 110 total!


----------



## Aburns8

keahgirl8 said:


> I'm down 1.6 pounds this week, 110 total!



Awesome job! You are so close!


----------



## keahgirl8

Aburns8 said:
			
		

> Awesome job! You are so close!



Thanks!  I am! I can't believe it!


----------



## Carlyzmom

I made the baked chicken nuggets from the Skinny taste site tonight and they were SO good!!!  My kids loved them!  Much healthier than fried!


----------



## KIRSTIN'S MOMMY

I've already lost a pound since I joined WW a few days ago, I'm down 12 now! So excited to be seeing results  I'm also working out at the YMCA daily, and have set a goal to do the Princess Half next year. Hope I can do it!


----------



## keahgirl8

KIRSTIN'S MOMMY said:
			
		

> I've already lost a pound since I joined WW a few days ago, I'm down 12 now! So excited to be seeing results  I'm also working out at the YMCA daily, and have set a goal to do the Princess Half next year. Hope I can do it!



You CAN do it!


----------



## KIRSTIN'S MOMMY

Thanks for the encouragement, I need all I can get!


----------



## robinb

Aburns8 said:


> Jumping back in. I have gained 6 pounds in the last 3 weeks. I am so ashamed of myself.


Don't beat yourself up!   We have all messed up one time or another.  Heck, I even "rebooted" my starting weight more than once.  That 6 pounds will come right off once you are back on program {{hugs}}.


----------



## robinb

Carlyzmom said:


> I made the baked chicken nuggets from the Skinny taste site tonight and they were SO good!!!  My kids loved them!  Much healthier than fried!


I made her coconut shrimp on Sunday.  So good!


----------



## Aburns8

robinb said:


> Don't beat yourself up!   We have all messed up one time or another.  Heck, I even "rebooted" my starting weight more than once.  That 6 pounds will come right off once you are back on program {{hugs}}.



Thanks Robin! I hope it comes off quickly.


----------



## bumbershoot

Whew, finally getting back into the swing of things.  My stomach thought it was being tortured with all the fruits and veggies, and with me not allowing it to lead me to whatever it wanted, LOL.  Now, I was lucky in that I had a loss of .4 on Saturday (compared to my last proper Saturday weigh-in before vacation), but I know very well that if I'd continued to misbehave, LOL, that the loss would have disappeared.  And like I'd posted before, I had *just* bought a new size down and I need to be very careful!  I don't have any backup clothes except for yoga pants!  

DH had a little gain, but he's OK with that.  I'm quite sure most, if not all, of it is simply water, and it'll be off soon enough.  He also bought his new Active Link, since he lost his on the plane before landing in Orlando.  He didn't want to buy one IN Orlando because he thought he would have to "train" it all over again.  Aha, nope, that's not true.  He could have been seeing all those Activity Points for our trip if he'd bought one in Orlando, because you link a new one to your account, and it just continues on.  Thought that might be good to know.


----------



## Briarmom

Down 2.6 tonight. I really thought I'd be up so I am very very happy. A couple of ladies lost 10 pounds this weigh in for their first week. LOTS of inspiring losses at my meeting tonight. 

Now to get my activity WAY UP this week. Lots of studying has kept me from doing what I need to do.


----------



## Briarmom

Aburns8 said:


> Jumping back in. I have gained 6 pounds in the last 3 weeks. I am so ashamed of myself.



 



keahgirl8 said:


> I'm down 1.6 pounds this week, 110 total!



You are an inspiration! 



Carlyzmom said:


> I made the baked chicken nuggets from the Skinny taste site tonight and they were SO good!!!  My kids loved them!  Much healthier than fried!



I still need to look at this site! Especially after Robin said she made shrimp...is this Skinny Girl? She uses a lot of Splenda and stuff that I cannot eat.



KIRSTIN'S MOMMY said:


> I've already lost a pound since I joined WW a few days ago, I'm down 12 now! So excited to be seeing results  I'm also working out at the YMCA daily, and have set a goal to do the Princess Half next year. Hope I can do it!







bumbershoot said:


> I was lucky in that I had a loss of .4 on Saturday (compared to my last proper Saturday weigh-in before vacation), but I know very well that if I'd continued to misbehave, LOL, that the loss would have disappeared.  And like I'd posted before, I had *just* bought a new size down and I need to be very careful!  I don't have any backup clothes except for yoga pants!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

Briarmom said:


> Down 2.6 tonight. I really thought I'd be up so I am very very happy. A couple of ladies lost 10 pounds this weigh in for their first week. LOTS of inspiring losses at my meeting tonight.
> 
> Now to get my activity WAY UP this week. Lots of studying has kept me from doing what I need to do.





Congrats!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

I am so happy!!! WI this morning and I lost 2.2 pounds bringing my weight loss to 25.2 pounds!! 

Another 25 pounds to go. 

I also bought the Eat What You Love cookbooks by Marlene Koch and those are fantastic. I've been doing a couple of recipes, all are yummy. And they have the points for all the recipes as well. 

Have a good week everyone!


----------



## ski_mom

MellieluvsDisney said:


> I am so happy!!! WI this morning and I lost 2.2 pounds bringing my weight loss to 25.2 pounds!!
> 
> Another 25 pounds to go.
> 
> I also bought the Eat What You Love cookbooks by Marlene Koch and those are fantastic. I've been doing a couple of recipes, all are yummy. And they have the points for all the recipes as well.
> 
> Have a good week everyone!



Congratulations on your loss this week!!

Do the Eat What you Love cookbooks have a lot of meal ideas or are they lots of deserts and snacks?  I couldn't find much on what kind of recipes they contain.


----------



## pwdebbie

Down .6 this week.  After the bad week I had, I am happy to be down even though I didn't reach my 80-even goal.  (79.6 instead.)

I took my wear-only-at-Disney fanny pack with me last night and showed everyone how big the waist is on it now for me.  I last wore it Nov. 2010.  It now falls to the floor! I can take the extender out for our next trip (this April, hopefully).  

Seeing the change in a tangible way other than the mirror really has encouraged me.


----------



## robinb

I was up .6 this week.  I really upped my activity over last week (17 points last week, 32 this week) and only ate 2 of those points.  My muscles are pretty sore so I think it's just water gain.  

ETA: I was somewhat bummed by the gain as I had lost 4 weeks in a row and I was hoping for a continuation.

Who here has the ActiveLink?  Do you like it?  Is it different than other gadgets like Fitbit or Bodybug?  They really pushed the ActiveLink again today and I wonder if it's right for me.


----------



## Briarmom

robinb said:


> Who here has the ActiveLink?  Do you like it?  Is it different than other gadgets like Fitbit or Bodybug?  They really pushed the ActiveLink again today and I wonder if it's right for me.



I have it, but I am only just starting week 3 today. 

When I got it, I didn't know I wasn't going to get my Activity Points on my tracker for the first 8 days. You're meant to set a baseline of activity. That's totally fine, but I wanted to KNOW NOW. Typical of me.

I like that it tells me how little activity I do on a regular basis, actually. I know I don't do enough (lots of studying) but I do love when I get off the treadmill and it says 5-6 APs when I plug it in to my computer. 

I may try it on my waistband next week. I don't always have a bra on when I'm doing laundry, housework, etc. 

My goal is to get activity in every day this week, so I'm hoping that this little thing encourages it!


----------



## bumbershoot

Briarmom said:
			
		

> Down 2.6 tonight. I really thought I'd be up so I am very very happy. A couple of ladies lost 10 pounds this weigh in for their first week.



Yay you!   Now....you know that 10 is really quite a strange amount to lose in one week, especially for a female, right? Stunning, really. I know my leader would have talked to those women privately to make sure they weren't doin anything dangerous or unsustainable.  2.6 is a much more "normal" huge loss. Yay you!


----------



## bumbershoot

DH has the active link and likes it. But he doesn't eat APs so from my point of view (I eat all points coming to me still) I don't know why lol. 

Waistband is a really easy place to lose it from. More than one meeting or online member I've read of has lost theirs from there. DH thought he was being clever by clipping it on his pocket but lost it twice like that, this second time permanently. He's going to attach it to a skinny lanyard then loop the lanyard in his belt loop and tuck al and lanyard into his pocket now that we bought the new one.


----------



## Aburns8

robinb said:


> Who here has the ActiveLink?  Do you like it?  Is it different than other gadgets like Fitbit or Bodybug?  They really pushed the ActiveLink again today and I wonder if it's right for me.



I have the ActiveLink and I am torn. I was all excited about when I first got it and now I really don't pay attention to it. It is hard when you are ready to go to bed and you realize that you are only 75% for the day for activity. Now that I am trying to get back on track I am looking at it more. Maybe I need to take time and check out the ActiveLink site to feel more of a benefit.


----------



## nocomment711

I was debating between active link an fitbit and fitbit won out.  I got it on sale so it was cheaper than active link without the $5 fee.  Plus, I dunno if I'll be sticking with weight watchers after my three months are up.  Part of me wants to, but part of me just wants to do calorie counting.  We'll see when that time comes.


----------



## pwdebbie

I forgot to mention that my dd met her goal last night and is now starting maintenance.


----------



## Briarmom

bumbershoot said:


> Waistband is a really easy place to lose it from.



Good to know! I just want to always have it on but don't always want to have a bra on. I also wanted to see how it tracks on my waist as opposed to my strap.



bumbershoot said:


> Yay you!   Now....you know that 10 is really quite a strange amount to lose in one week, especially for a female, right? Stunning, really. I know my leader would have talked to those women privately to make sure they weren't doin anything dangerous or unsustainable.  2.6 is a much more "normal" huge loss. Yay you!



Thanks! Yes, I know...after I heard that (and because I thought I had had a pretty bad week) I began to doubt the scale! 



pwdebbie said:


> I forgot to mention that my dd met her goal last night and is now starting maintenance.


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention that my dd met her goal last night and is now starting maintenance.



Congrats to her!


----------



## Briarmom

ActiveLink today: I had 3 points after I got off the treadmill. I was on for 60 minutes...BUT I specifically did not use an incline and walked about 3.6 minute miles. I want to see if the ActiveLink changes my APs when I go faster/inclined that kind of thing.
So I wasn't thrilled that it was 3 points, but hey, it's 3 points. 

I did some housework and then sat down to read for school. Then I went to get the kids (drove), did some more housework (light housework...like dishes and making dinner). Then I went to class for three hours where I did not get out of my chair for 3 hours.

My APs are now at 7. 

I'm dubious. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## bumbershoot

Aburns8 said:


> I have the ActiveLink and I am torn. I was all excited about when I first got it and now I really don't pay attention to it. It is hard when you are ready to go to bed and you realize that you are only 75% for the day for activity.



That's one of the reasons I don't use it, because that sort of thing would be detrimental *for me*.  For others it revs them up, but for me I would probably throw it away and eat a cupcake or something.

Plus, for me, despite my otherwise sloth-like life, counting and eating APs for actual exercise (using a heart rate monitor to estimate points) has worked really well.  




pwdebbie said:


> I forgot to mention that my dd met her goal last night and is now starting maintenance.



AWESOME!!!!!  Congratulations to her!




Briarmom said:


> Good to know! I just want to always have it on but don't always want to have a bra on. I also wanted to see how it tracks on my waist as opposed to my strap.



  But if you have it elsewhere, you don't get to be in the Sisterhood of Checking the Bra Strap!    ...it's possible the people in my meeting, including the leader and other employees, are a bit rambunctious with pulling out the AL from that area...


----------



## robinb

A NSV for me.  I completed the WISH Board's February Exercise Challenge .  My goal was an average of 30 minutes per day which was 840 minutes.  I did 938 minutes last month and I already have 61 minutes in today!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

ski_mom said:


> Congratulations on your loss this week!!
> 
> Do the Eat What you Love cookbooks have a lot of meal ideas or are they lots of deserts and snacks?  I couldn't find much on what kind of recipes they contain.



They contain a lot of great day to day recipes as well. Not just desserts. I have made 4 recipes from her 2 cookbooks and both me and my husband loved it!


----------



## rjb123

Hi all!  I am joining yall.  I did WW after my third child was born three years ago and lost 30 pounds. I have maintained it and kept it off until now.  I am up 5.5-6 pounds.  I want them OFF and before they bring their friends! i am back to tracking, and increasing exercise.  I would ideally like to lose 10 pounds, as I kind of think that would be a better goal for me.  One day at a time.  I also have been toying with running a half marathon (princess!!) but am not a good runner.  I figure that the reward (Disney trip) could inspire me to do the training!


----------



## pwdebbie

robinb said:


> A NSV for me.  I completed the WISH Board's February Exercise Challenge .  My goal was an average of 30 minutes per day which was 840 minutes.  I did 938 minutes last month and I already have 61 minutes in today!



Good for you!


----------



## bumbershoot

.8 down for me and 2 for DH. Talked with my leader about how she wants people to pick goal weight and it was good to get her input. Then my favorite weigh-in employee gave me more thoughts, so I'm glad I asked!


----------



## KIRSTIN'S MOMMY

I'm down 1 more pound, for a total of 13 lost so far! I go to the gym daily, so I earn AP, but I haven't been using them. Right now I get 26 points per day, do you get less points as you lose, or how does that work?


----------



## bumbershoot

KIRSTIN'S MOMMY said:


> I'm down 1 more pound, for a total of 13 lost so far! I go to the gym daily, so I earn AP, but I haven't been using them. Right now I get 26 points per day, do you get less points as you lose, or how does that work?



26 is the lowest you'll go with Points Plus.  And while that seems weird, it's OK.  I hit the 26 Daily Points mark when I was in the 180s, and now I'm well below that weight range and still losing.  (although I eat all Weekly and all Activity points, so I eat way more than 26 per day especially when working out, just to be accurate as to what my personal plan is)


----------



## KIRSTIN'S MOMMY

Thanks!! I'm thinking I will use the AP once I lose more weight, but for now I'm trying not to eat those extra points. I started at 185, and I'm at 172 now, so I'm headed in the right direction! My goal is to get to 150 for now, but my ultimate goal is 140. Can I so that and still eat 26 points a day?


----------



## bumbershoot

That's their minimum points, so I'm assuming so.  I'm 155.8 now (started at 220.8 )and my goal range is between 113ish and 141, so I assume it'll take me somewhere in there.    I'm going to continue eating ALL the points until and unless my body tells me I have to slow it down.  But for me, my losses got a bit better (and a LOT more comfortable, stomach-wise and craving-wise) once I started eating APs; I consider it giving my workouts fuel.  Works for me.  Though right now I'm sick (last week my son was sick), so I haven't worked out in a million years, it seems, and I'm having to deal with "only" Daily and Weekly.  Ugh.  Last exercise I did was the Castaway Cay 5K on Feb. 9!

Eating Activity points (and Weeklies) is not something everyone chooses to do or can do; I'm not telling you what to do in case it's coming through that way.  Just saying what I'm doing.  


And congrats on your losses so far!  It's awesome!



Oh, and the very rough estimate of calories per point is 40.  So if you multiply 40 by 26, you see it's not that many calories overall, and that might help you see how it can take you all the way.


----------



## Jeslynb

Dipping a toe in here...  I have 100 lbs to lose and have set a goal of running in the Royal Family 5K in February 2014. 

Background: I'm a 41 y/o wife and mom of 2 boys.  Part-time attorney. We live near the beach in the suburbs of NYC - love my little town!

I can't claim to be a die-hard Disney-er but I *do* adore the parks and we have taken our boys there three times (and they're only 6 and 9).    DH is "Disney neutral."  He isn't anti, but it's not "his thing."  I secretly think he loves it, though.  We love staying off-site and having a car, just due to the layout of the parks.  For the February trip, though, I am thinking of the Poly if I can get a decent rate/package.  

Weight wise, I was at a healthy weight most of my life, give or take 10 pounds. But following children and a prolonged illness of my husband's, I began to emotionally eat and packed on the pounds. DH is fine now, but here I am, morbidly obese. For over 5 years!

I have joined WW a fafillion times (as well as tried low-carb and other plans), but my motivation always petered out. I would get overwhelmed right away and quit.  100 lbs seems impossible.

I decided that in order to motivate myself, I needed a goal beyond just losing weight. I needed to start rewarding myself on a small and grand scale, so the big "prize" for this weight loss is the Family 5K.  I certainly plan to run it, but I'll walk it part-way if I have to.  

I used to be a runner. Not a marathon runner, but I would do a mile or two in Central Park before work.  I loved it, but that was a long time ago. I will be doing the Couch to 5K program once I am about halfway to goal - I can't run at this size.  In the meantime, I am doing elliptical and other home workouts.

Sorry for the rambling - just wanted to introduce myself.  I will be posting over on the 100+ WW boards as well.  Looking forward to getting to know everyone here.

Jes


----------



## Jeslynb

Carlyzmom said:


> I made the baked chicken nuggets from the Skinny taste site tonight and they were SO good!!!  My kids loved them!  Much healthier than fried!



I make this recipe every week and my kids love it, too.  So healthy and delicious.


----------



## keahgirl8

Jeslynb said:
			
		

> Dipping a toe in here...  I have 100 lbs to lose and have set a goal of running in the Royal Family 5K in February 2014.
> 
> Background: I'm a 41 y/o wife and mom of 2 boys.  Part-time attorney. We live near the beach in the suburbs of NYC - love my little town!
> 
> I can't claim to be a die-hard Disney-er but I *do* adore the parks and we have taken our boys there three times (and they're only 6 and 9).    DH is "Disney neutral."  He isn't anti, but it's not "his thing."  I secretly think he loves it, though.  We love staying off-site and having a car, just due to the layout of the parks.  For the February trip, though, I am thinking of the Poly if I can get a decent rate/package.
> 
> Weight wise, I was at a healthy weight most of my life, give or take 10 pounds. But following children and a prolonged illness of my husband's, I began to emotionally eat and packed on the pounds. DH is fine now, but here I am, morbidly obese. For over 5 years!
> 
> I have joined WW a fafillion times (as well as tried low-carb and other plans), but my motivation always petered out. I would get overwhelmed right away and quit.  100 lbs seems impossible.
> 
> I decided that in order to motivate myself, I needed a goal beyond just losing weight. I needed to start rewarding myself on a small and grand scale, so the big "prize" for this weight loss is the Family 5K.  I certainly plan to run it, but I'll walk it part-way if I have to.
> 
> I used to be a runner. Not a marathon runner, but I would do a mile or two in Central Park before work.  I loved it, but that was a long time ago. I will be doing the Couch to 5K program once I am about halfway to goal - I can't run at this size.  In the meantime, I am doing elliptical and other home workouts.
> 
> Sorry for the rambling - just wanted to introduce myself.  I will be posting over on the 100+ WW boards as well.  Looking forward to getting to know everyone here.
> 
> Jes



Don't think about the whole amount you have to lose.  Focus on one pound at a time, and before you know it, you'll be there!  I have done WW 3 times myself, in addition to many stupid, non-healthy diets.  I was pretty overwhelmed when I was staring down 116 pounds to lose.  Here I am, just over a year later, and I am 6 pounds from goal.  If I can do it, you can too.  One day at a time, one pound at a time.


----------



## keahgirl8

Weigh-in day is here again!  I am actually up one pound.  I traveled over the weekend, so I may have some water retention.  I am also very close to goal, and I am noticing more muscle.  Evaluating my food and exercise, I know I have done everything I can.  The important thing is...do not get discouraged, and never give up!


----------



## tubachick

Hello Everyone!

I am new here on the W.I.S.H. threads, but a long time DISer.  I have tried several times to get back to a healthy weight, but it slowly crept back up.  I re-joined WW back in December 2012 and I have been back on track. 

I am so motivated by reading through this thread!!  Thank you ladies and gentlemen!!

I have a goal weight that is way over 150lbs away.  Since re-joining WW a few months ago I am happy to say I am 11.8 down!!

I look forward to reading everyone's posts and am looking for motivation to stay on track.  My next WDW trip in May.   SO EXCITED.

My goal is next year to complete a 5k.  I know it doesn't seem like much but I have a little ways to go to walk that in a "reasonable" time frame.


----------



## Aburns8

tubachick said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am new here on the W.I.S.H. threads, but a long time DISer.  I have tried several times to get back to a healthy weight, but it slowly crept back up.  I re-joined WW back in December 2012 and I have been back on track.
> 
> I am so motivated by reading through this thread!!  Thank you ladies and gentlemen!!
> 
> I have a goal weight that is way over 150lbs away.  Since re-joining WW a few months ago I am happy to say I am 11.8 down!!
> 
> I look forward to reading everyone's posts and am looking for motivation to stay on track.  My next WDW trip in May.   SO EXCITED.
> 
> My goal is next year to complete a 5k.  I know it doesn't seem like much but I have a little ways to go to walk that in a "reasonable" time frame.



Welcome aboard and congratulations on your weight loss! Your goal is totally reasonable to complete a 5k. I am doing an 8k in a couple of weeks. I wanted to run it, but I think to se safer I will walk it. But at least I am completing it!


----------



## Jeslynb

keahgirl8 said:


> Don't think about the whole amount you have to lose.  Focus on one pound at a time, and before you know it, you'll be there!  I have done WW 3 times myself, in addition to many stupid, non-healthy diets.  I was pretty overwhelmed when I was staring down 116 pounds to lose.  Here I am, just over a year later, and I am 6 pounds from goal.  If I can do it, you can too.  One day at a time, one pound at a time.



Thank you so much.  What a terrific accomplishment for you. What made you make the commitment to WW this time, vs the stupid fad (which has been my downfall)?


----------



## Disneyluvr

Hello! I have been lurking for a while and finally decided to come out of hiding.

My name is Donna and I'm a 43 yr old wife, mother of 2 teens, kindergarten teacher and Disney lover, who also happens to be overweight!

I just rejoined WW for the 2nd time last Tues. Actually tomorrow will be our 1st official meeting and I'm really excited to be taking the steps necessary to get healthy!

I'm happy I found this thread to help keep me motivated and hopefully find some friends who are going through the same thins and get some great tips!


----------



## keahgirl8

Jeslynb said:
			
		

> Thank you so much.  What a terrific accomplishment for you. What made you make the commitment to WW this time, vs the stupid fad (which has been my downfall)?



Thank you!  Weight Watchers is the only thing that ever actually worked.  I knew if my head was in the right place, I could do it and stick with it.


----------



## Aburns8

Disneyluvr said:


> Hello! I have been lurking for a while and finally decided to come out of hiding.
> 
> My name is Donna and I'm a 43 yr old wife, mother of 2 teens, kindergarten teacher and Disney lover, who also happens to be overweight!
> 
> I just rejoined WW for the 2nd time last Tues. Actually tomorrow will be our 1st official meeting and I'm really excited to be taking the steps necessary to get healthy!
> 
> I'm happy I found this thread to help keep me motivated and hopefully find some friends who are going through the same thins and get some great tips!



Welcome Donna


----------



## pwdebbie

Welcome to all the new folks!  Some of you mentioned goals that involve running and/or marathons.  That's an amazing goal to set for yourself.  I've always been a "tripper" so I'm a little afraid to run.  But I admire you all for aiming high!  You'll have to keep us updated regularly with your progress.

Keahgirl, I don't think I ever knew how much you actually wanted to lose when you started.  You are so close to where you want to be!


----------



## bumbershoot

Jeslynb said:


> Dipping a toe in here...  I have 100 lbs to lose and have set a goal of running in the Royal Family 5K in February 2014.



Hello!  That's a nice goal to have.   So much of what you wrote felt like me, that was amazing.  



keahgirl8 said:


> The important thing is...do not get discouraged, and never give up!



 

My goodness, you are so close!




tubachick said:


> I have a goal weight that is way over 150lbs away.  Since re-joining WW a few months ago I am happy to say I am 11.8 down!!



Woohoo!  And hey, a 5K is a lot!  I mean, it's an Olympic sport, so it is *something*.  Yes we're still watching the Olympics.  Thank goodness for the DVR...we just watched the men's "5000 meter" last night.  

I re-joined WW last February, I walked a 5K in June (and the raceday picture from that is my "before" picture, because I wasn't letting anyone take pictures of me during the REAL before time), I walked/jogged a slow 5K in October-ish, and last month I JOGGED the Castaway Cay 5K!  Did it in 46 minutes, too, on the ground (I'm normally a treadmill runner), in the tropics (Feb, but still...).  Sure it's more than 30 minutes longer than those Olympic men ran it, but that's OK.  




Disneyluvr said:


> Hello! I have been lurking for a while and finally decided to come out of hiding.
> 
> My name is Donna and I'm a 43 yr old wife, mother of 2 teens, kindergarten teacher and Disney lover, who also happens to be overweight!
> 
> I just rejoined WW for the 2nd time last Tues. Actually tomorrow will be our 1st official meeting and I'm really excited to be taking the steps necessary to get healthy!
> 
> I'm happy I found this thread to help keep me motivated and hopefully find some friends who are going through the same thins and get some great tips!



Welcome to you, too!


My biggest tip is to *read the materials*!  They put good stuff in those things they give you at meetings, especially the meeting when you join, so read it.  It might look like glossy fluff, but when you're 2 months in and finally realize what the Good Health Guidelines are, and then realize they were sitting in that booklet they gave you, you feel a little silly.  (not that I've done that or anything) (OK yes I have)

My second tip is to buy a nice food scale (I personally do not find the WW scales to be necessary, and prefer the OXO with the higher weight limit and detachable screen because we have big and heavy plates) and weigh or measure EVERYTHING.  I weigh my salad dressing.  I weigh my cereal.  Cereal is a HUGE trigger food for me, and I have to be accurate, because a serving size to my brain is *fill the bowl, fill it to the brim! have seconds!*.  So I weigh it.  I weigh chocolate.  

I eat all points coming to me (Daily, Weekly, and Activity), and I weigh everything so I *know* what I'm eating, and I don't feel the least bit guilty about what I'm eating, because I know it's OK.


Those are my two tips.  Read and weigh.


----------



## KIRSTIN'S MOMMY

bumbershoot said:


> That's their minimum points, so I'm assuming so.  I'm 155.8 now (started at 220.8 )and my goal range is between 113ish and 141, so I assume it'll take me somewhere in there.    I'm going to continue eating ALL the points until and unless my body tells me I have to slow it down.  But for me, my losses got a bit better (and a LOT more comfortable, stomach-wise and craving-wise) once I started eating APs; I consider it giving my workouts fuel.  Works for me.  Though right now I'm sick (last week my son was sick), so I haven't worked out in a million years, it seems, and I'm having to deal with "only" Daily and Weekly.  Ugh.  Last exercise I did was the Castaway Cay 5K on Feb. 9!
> 
> Eating Activity points (and Weeklies) is not something everyone chooses to do or can do; I'm not telling you what to do in case it's coming through that way.  Just saying what I'm doing.
> 
> 
> And congrats on your losses so far!  It's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the very rough estimate of calories per point is 40.  So if you multiply 40 by 26, you see it's not that many calories overall, and that might help you see how it can take you all the way.




Thanks!!! That makes much more sense. I haven't been hungry not eating the activity points so far, but now I won't feel so guilty if I go over my 26 and dip into them. You're doing great, congratulations!!!


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Welcome to all the new folks!  Some of you mentioned goals that involve running and/or marathons.  That's an amazing goal to set for yourself.  I've always been a "tripper" so I'm a little afraid to run.  But I admire you all for aiming high!  You'll have to keep us updated regularly with your progress.
> 
> Keahgirl, I don't think I ever knew how much you actually wanted to lose when you started.  You are so close to where you want to be!



Thanks, Debbie (and bumbershoot too)!

I was always afraid I couldn't run.  I just started out slowly and here I am!  I still run and walk, and plan to continue doing that.  If you're not comfortable running, you can always walk!


----------



## Disneyluvr

bumbershoot said:


> Hello!  Welcome to you, too!
> 
> 
> My biggest tip is to *read the materials*!  They put good stuff in those things they give you at meetings, especially the meeting when you join, so read it.  It might look like glossy fluff, but when you're 2 months in and finally realize what the Good Health Guidelines are, and then realize they were sitting in that booklet they gave you, you feel a little silly.  (not that I've done that or anything) (OK yes I have)
> 
> My second tip is to buy a nice food scale (I personally do not find the WW scales to be necessary, and prefer the OXO with the higher weight limit and detachable screen because we have big and heavy plates) and weigh or measure EVERYTHING.  I weigh my salad dressing.  I weigh my cereal.  Cereal is a HUGE trigger food for me, and I have to be accurate, because a serving size to my brain is *fill the bowl, fill it to the brim! have seconds!*.  So I weigh it.  I weigh chocolate.
> 
> I eat all points coming to me (Daily, Weekly, and Activity), and I weigh everything so I *know* what I'm eating, and I don't feel the least bit guilty about what I'm eating, because I know it's OK.
> 
> 
> Those are my two tips.  Read and weigh.



Those are great tips Bumbershoot, thanks!
I love to snack on dry cereal and I always measure it out (well now I do, haha) but like you I would just pour a big bowl, I was probably eating 2-3 servings in one bowl!

Have you tried the new Fiber One 80 calorie chocolate cereal? It's really good, tastes like coco puffs to me


----------



## nocomment711

I wish I could run.  I try to build up my walking stamina, but my legs (mostly my shins) don't enjoy treadmill walking, and it is still a little too cold to run outside.

I was planning on doing a 5K in may, but idk if that's gonna happen unless I can get my stamina up.


----------



## Jeslynb

Thanks for the tips and support, Debbie and Bumbershoot.  I do need to sit down and go through my materials. I have been using etools to track, which makes it somewhat easy to not read all the "stuff".

I hope I am not being overly ambitious with my 5K goal for February.  I figure I can surely walk part of it if I need to. I am giving myself 3-4 months of walking/elliptical/initial weight loss before I start the C25K program.  If I can start it over the summer or even by the fall, I should be in shape for Feb 2014.

Hi to all the other newbies.


----------



## keahgirl8

Jeslynb said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tips and support, Debbie and Bumbershoot.  I do need to sit down and go through my materials. I have been using etools to track, which makes it somewhat easy to not read all the "stuff".
> 
> I hope I am not being overly ambitious with my 5K goal for February.  I figure I can surely walk part of it if I need to. I am giving myself 3-4 months of walking/elliptical/initial weight loss before I start the C25K program.  If I can start it over the summer or even by the fall, I should be in shape for Feb 2014.
> 
> Hi to all the other newbies.



I think it is totally doable.  I would highly recommend the Jeff Galloway training app, especially if you are a beginning runner.


----------



## tubachick

bumbershoot said:


> My biggest tip is to *read the materials*!  They put good stuff in those things they give you at meetings, especially the meeting when you join, so read it.  It might look like glossy fluff, but when you're 2 months in and finally realize what the Good Health Guidelines are, and then realize they were sitting in that booklet they gave you, you feel a little silly.  (not that I've done that or anything) (OK yes I have)
> 
> My second tip is to buy a nice food scale (I personally do not find the WW scales to be necessary, and prefer the OXO with the higher weight limit and detachable screen because we have big and heavy plates) and weigh or measure EVERYTHING.  I weigh my salad dressing.  I weigh my cereal.  Cereal is a HUGE trigger food for me, and I have to be accurate, because a serving size to my brain is *fill the bowl, fill it to the brim! have seconds!*.  So I weigh it.  I weigh chocolate.
> 
> I eat all points coming to me (Daily, Weekly, and Activity), and I weigh everything so I *know* what I'm eating, and I don't feel the least bit guilty about what I'm eating, because I know it's OK.




I AGREE!!!     I read it all, and then I read it again when I need some more "motivation"  the weekly handouts, the online articles---  and then I remembered the WISH threads.  All of them keep me on track to my healthy lifestyle.  (its not a diet).

I have a food scale, I need to use it more.  But I have stated to weigh out meats (I think that is harder for me to estimate) but I need to get better at putting it all on the scale. 

I track everything, even if its something I probably should have said no to. 

Thanks for your encouraging words!!!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

Welcome to all the new people! So exciting! 

I'm also looking into starting to run in April, as soon as the snow goes away (Canada here!). I have a goal set to run my first 5K on June 29 of this year. 

I so admire people who train for marathons!


----------



## Jeslynb

keahgirl8 said:


> I think it is totally doable.  I would highly recommend the Jeff Galloway training app, especially if you are a beginning runner.



Thank you - it will be awhile until I can run, but I have heard great things about Galloway.


----------



## kirstie101

Can I join you all? I just started WW two weeks ago. I have about 30lbs I'd like to lose, though truthfull I should probably lose 50. So far I'm down 3lbs and I'm pretty pleased with the program. 
My one concern before I started was that I am a runner, and I use that term very loosely, and after long runs I tend to be starving that evening or the next day. But so far I've done ok just using the Activity Points I earn. 
I need to buy a food scale. Thats on my wish list!
Looking forward to reading all the tips/advice on here!


----------



## pwdebbie

Down 1.6 today for a total 81.2 off.  Only 3.8 to reach my goal of 85 off by my next Disney trip (mid-April).  I think it is doable in five weeks!  My dd posted pics today of before and after on FB (she started maintenance last week) and someone asked where my pics were.  I said I was going to take pics in Disney the same places I did in 2010 and then put those up for my before and in-progress-but-not-there-yet pics.


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Down 1.6 today for a total 81.2 off.  Only 3.8 to reach my goal of 85 off by my next Disney trip (mid-April).  I think it is doable in five weeks!  My dd posted pics today of before and after on FB (she started maintenance last week) and someone asked where my pics were.  I said I was going to take pics in Disney the same places I did in 2010 and then put those up for my before and in-progress-but-not-there-yet pics.



Congrats!  I knew you'd make it!


----------



## bumbershoot

KIRSTIN'S MOMMY said:


> Thanks!!! That makes much more sense. I haven't been hungry not eating the activity points so far, but now I won't feel so guilty if I go over my 26 and dip into them. You're doing great, congratulations!!!



Thanks!  

Oh yes, don't feel guilty.  I mean, if you go into Weekly/Activity and you track it accurately and over a period of weeks you're not losing, you *know* where to go, what to do.  If you do continue to lose even while going into the "extra" points, then yay!  But don't feel guilty.





Disneyluvr said:


> Those are great tips Bumbershoot, thanks!
> I love to snack on dry cereal and I always measure it out (well now I do, haha) but like you I would just pour a big bowl, I was probably eating 2-3 servings in one bowl!



Cereal was one of my downfalls, that's for sure.  




nocomment711 said:


> I wish I could run.  I try to build up my walking stamina, but my legs (mostly my shins) don't enjoy treadmill walking, and it is still a little too cold to run outside.
> 
> I was planning on doing a 5K in may, but idk if that's gonna happen unless I can get my stamina up.



I dislike walking with a passion.  There's something about the way my hips are built that makes walking *hurt*.  But I can run (once my lungs and leg muscles catch up with me) withOUT hurting.  It's the weirdest thing.  So I simply couldn't walk on the treadmill for exercise, and even while doing the couch to whatever-K programs it must be funny to watch, because I'll be running running running, then go to the walk portion and I limp.  So weird.  

Anyway, so when I was first losing and starting to seriously work out again, I just used the elliptical.  That's what started getting my lungs and heart and muscles ready to MOVE again. 




Jeslynb said:


> Thanks for the tips and support, Debbie and Bumbershoot.  I do need to sit down and go through my materials. I have been using etools to track, which makes it somewhat easy to not read all the "stuff".
> 
> I hope I am not being overly ambitious with my 5K goal for February.  I figure I can surely walk part of it if I need to. I am giving myself 3-4 months of walking/elliptical/initial weight loss before I start the C25K program.  If I can start it over the summer or even by the fall, I should be in shape for Feb 2014.
> 
> Hi to all the other newbies.



etools does indeed make it easy to not really *know* the program.  And then one day you'll be on vacation, or your internet/phone app will be out, or they are doing maintenance, and then you don't totally know what to do.  

I don't think you're being overly ambitious at all.




tubachick said:


> I track everything, even if its something I probably should have said no to.



Good for you!  I read somewhere in the last year that...your body tracks it all, so we should, too.  




kirstie101 said:


> Can I join you all? I just started WW two weeks ago. I have about 30lbs I'd like to lose, though truthfull I should probably lose 50. So far I'm down 3lbs and I'm pretty pleased with the program.
> My one concern before I started was that I am a runner, and I use that term very loosely, and after long runs I tend to be starving that evening or the next day. But so far I've done ok just using the Activity Points I earn.
> I need to buy a food scale. Thats on my wish list!
> Looking forward to reading all the tips/advice on here!



I got my OXO scale at BedBathBeyond.  I hear they have coupons, but I didn't have one at the time.  Wait for a coupon!  

There are lots of people on here that do not eat their activity points, but I personally don't know what I would do if I weren't eating them.  When I'm consistently working out, especially jogging, I become ravenous.  Doing WW helps with that because I know that I do not get a huge milkshake for 3 miles on a treadmill, instead I get an extra *serving* of dinner, or 3 milano cookies, or whatever the points work out to, but I still do seem to *need* that extra food when I'm jogging.  

And APs are calculated with a deficit anyway.  "They" say to use 80 calories burned per AP (if using a heart rate monitor), and some use 100 (I use 80).  Well if the very basic calculation for a point is 40 calories, then even with 80 you're already only eating half of what you've burned.  Make sense?




pwdebbie said:


> Down 1.6 today for a total 81.2 off.  Only 3.8 to reach my goal of 85 off by my next Disney trip (mid-April).  I think it is doable in five weeks!  My dd posted pics today of before and after on FB (she started maintenance last week) and someone asked where my pics were.  I said I was going to take pics in Disney the same places I did in 2010 and then put those up for my before and in-progress-but-not-there-yet pics.



Woohoo!!!!!

I love that picture idea.


----------



## Disneyluvr

Had my 1st weigh in last night and I am down 2 lbs! Woohoo, I am on my way!


----------



## robinb

I weighed in today and lost .8 lbs.   I'm happy with any loss .

We talked about planning meals in our meeting today.  Who here plans?  I don't, mostly because I like to "wing it".  I think I might try to plan a few meals in advance this week.


----------



## Aburns8

robinb said:


> I weighed in today and lost .8 lbs.   I'm happy with any loss .
> 
> We talked about planning meals in our meeting today.  Who here plans?  I don't, mostly because I like to "wing it".  I think I might try to plan a few meals in advance this week.



Congrats on the loss. I don't plan, I just don't have time. Plus I never know what I will be in the mood to eat.


----------



## keahgirl8

Aburns8 said:
			
		

> Congrats on the loss. I don't plan, I just don't have time. Plus I never know what I will be in the mood to eat.



I am the same way.  I don't ever know what I am going to want, so I don't plan.  It works for a lot of people though!

Congrats, Robin!


----------



## nocomment711

I plan out breakfast.  I eat the same thing for breakfast every morning now (partially because I'm lazy and don't want to do anything else).  I have greek yogurt and Special K.  It's a nice boost of protein in the mornings.

I'll plan out lunch the night before sometimes, but usually I just grab something out of the freezer for lunch.

Dinner is a free-for-all.  If I feel like cooking, I'll cook.  If I don't, it's back to the microwave.  

I'm bad at this.  XD


----------



## Jeslynb

Disneyluvr said:


> Had my 1st weigh in last night and I am down 2 lbs! Woohoo, I am on my way!



Great job!


----------



## Jeslynb

I like to plan the family dinners so I can shop accordingly.  Since I am only a few days on plan, I am planning meals in advance so that I can see the PP value. Otherwise I would have no idea what to do and I don't have time to sit there at every meal and look up options to see the points.

Once I have some favorite meals/staples in hand, I imagine I won't have to advance plan as much.

Today, ladies, I am so hungry.  I ate less protein than usual and breakfast and now I can't seem to get full despite a filling lunch with extra veggies and fruit.  I have 3 more hours at work and I have eaten all my snacks.  With dinner planned out already, I only have three extra points to play with.

I hate feeling hungry.


----------



## kirstie101

I try to plan our dinners the night before. Its nice to have an idea of how many points I'll be using in the evenings. I'm only successful at this about half  the time though. 
Breakfast and lunch during the work week are always planned. Weekends I dont really plan as much.


----------



## robinb

Jeslynb said:


> I like to plan the family dinners so I can shop accordingly.  Since I am only a few days on plan, I am planning meals in advance so that I can see the PP value. Otherwise I would have no idea what to do and I don't have time to sit there at every meal and look up options to see the points.
> 
> Once I have some favorite meals/staples in hand, I imagine I won't have to advance plan as much.
> 
> Today, ladies, I am so hungry.  I ate less protein than usual and breakfast and now I can't seem to get full despite a filling lunch with extra veggies and fruit.  I have 3 more hours at work and I have eaten all my snacks.  With dinner planned out already, I only have three extra points to play with.
> 
> I hate feeling hungry.


Are you eating your weekly and activity points.  I browsed your previous posts and it looks like you are working out quite a bit on the elliptical.  Do you have anything with protein in it for a snack?  String cheese, almonds or yogurt?  Mixing protein with your fruit and veggies can go a long way to battle hunger.


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

robinb said:


> I weighed in today and lost .8 lbs.   I'm happy with any loss .
> 
> We talked about planning meals in our meeting today.  Who here plans?  I don't, mostly because I like to "wing it".  I think I might try to plan a few meals in advance this week.



Congrats on your loss this week!!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

It's WI day! I lost 0.6 pounds for a total of 25.8 pounds. Well, better than nothing. After 2 great weeks, it slowed down this week. It's ok, I'll take any loss over a gain. 

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Briarmom

I came in the door from running the kids around on Tues night and promptly fell asleep. I haven't been sleeping well and it caught up to me. 

I missed my weigh in and I know I've been doing poorly. I'm just so busy. 

I'm getting the next several weeks planned out right now. I start another school program in like 10ish days and my schedule will be even more packed. 

OK...deep breaths. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## rjb123

hey all!  I weighed in yesterday and was down 3.6 pounds!  Yay!!


----------



## keahgirl8

rjb123 said:
			
		

> hey all!  I weighed in yesterday and was down 3.6 pounds!  Yay!!



That is fantastic!  Congrats!


----------



## kirstie101

rjb123 said:


> hey all!  I weighed in yesterday and was down 3.6 pounds!  Yay!!



That is great! Congrats!


----------



## Jeslynb

First weigh in - down .2.  Trying not to be upset, since (a) it's TOM and I am super bloated and (b) it doesn't really matter b/c this (ww) is for the rest of my life.

Even so, yeah. Bummed.


----------



## Disneyluvr

rjb123 said:


> hey all!  I weighed in yesterday and was down 3.6 pounds!  Yay!!



Awesome job!! Congrats!!



Jeslynb said:


> First weigh in - down .2.  Trying not to be upset, since (a) it's TOM and I am super bloated and (b) it doesn't really matter b/c this (ww) is for the rest of my life.
> 
> Even so, yeah. Bummed.



.2 is still a loss, and during TOM that's a down right success!! Celebrate every smidge you loose, it all counts!!


----------



## tubachick

Good morning everyone. I worked hard this week but the scale only have -.2 for me at today's WI. I still am trudging along with my new lifestyle. Trying to swap out healthier foods in my recipes and keep my activity higher. Can't wait for this snow and ice to melt to get outside some more.  Have a good week everyone!


----------



## Aburns8

Down 2.6 this week. Almost half way down the 6 that I gained.


----------



## pwdebbie

A .2 lost is a LOSS!  And think of it this way -- if you'd had a nice visit to the restroom just before the meeting, your loss might have been closer to .8  -- it is amazing what a difference that can make.  So hang in there because .2 this week could mean a bigger-than-expected loss next week.


----------



## Jeslynb

Thanks, everyone.  Nothing to do but keep on keeping on.


----------



## bumbershoot

pwdebbie said:


> A .2 lost is a LOSS!  And think of it this way -- if you'd had a nice visit to the restroom just before the meeting, your loss might have been closer to .8  -- it is amazing what a difference that can make.



  So true.

Poor DH had to go to a meeting that's 1.5 hours before our usual meeting yesterday, and he was .2 UP.  Well first he was wearing different shorts than he normally does, and they weigh more than his normal ones (when you are still sensitive to little ups and downs, IMO it's important to wear the same thing for as long as you can! and he's sensitive, so I don't know why he did that).  And then it was 1.5 hours earlier than normal, in the morning...he probably would have had a loss if he'd weighed in at the normal time.  And now he's off on a work trip to somewhere he has never been before and doesn't know what sort of food he'll be able to have!  


As for me, I had another loss, and this stuff is getting REAL.  I'm not sure the 19+ pounds to go in my ticker will be correct though...trying to look at myself honestly I think I might end up losing more than that.  Trying to estimate how much extra weight is in each body part is amusing.  "how many pounds is the stomach squish that's still here? how much is this extra thigh fat?  will my rear get *even* flatter and if so how many ounces will that take off?"  Strange little conversations I have in my head...  The leaders at my center want an honest goal, one where we will be *comfortable* and not struggling to maintain for the rest of our lives (as my former leader says, after all, "we're here until we die!"), but they also want us to do the 6-weeks-to-hit-Lifetime as true maintenance, so we know how to maintain.  

It's going to be an interesting period of time, that's for sure!


----------



## keahgirl8

It's weigh-in day again!  Down 4.4 pounds this week, 113.4 overall!


----------



## Briarmom

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day again!  Down 4.4 pounds this week, 113.4 overall!



Holy cow! You are a powerhouse of amazing. Do you eat your AP/WPs?

I have decided that I'm going to move to the Saturday morning meeting. I *really* wanted to avoid doing it, but this town has very very few meetings and there are no times that really work for me. 

Anyway, do any of you know how to change my meeting/weigh in day? I can't seem to find it on the site.
ETA: I figured this out...I hope Sat works for me but am not looking forward to this 'time' as a weigh in. After school gets out in 9 weeks, I'll probably go back to Tuesday evenings because the University gym won't have classes in the evenings...well, maybe they will, but I'll want my weekends with the kiddos.


----------



## nocomment711

I've found that working out is really helping my weight loss goals.  I've also invested in true weight app. You have to weigh yourself everyday, but it smooths out the ups and downs.

Unfortunately, my "true weight" has been trending two pounds heavier than my actual weight.  

Almost at the 10 pound mark, and it's been about 2 months.  Well, a month and a half.  I know I've dropped weight, but I don't feel any skinnier.


----------



## Briarmom

I did day 1 of the couch to 5K today. In 30 min I hit 2 miles between walking and jogging. 
According to the activelink, I earned 0 points and am only at 47% of my goal for the day.

This week I went to a Zumba class and earned 3 points. 
If this is accurate, that's fine, but if it is, the guide in the book they give us sure is off. WAY off.


----------



## keahgirl8

Briarmom said:
			
		

> Holy cow! You are a powerhouse of amazing. Do you eat your AP/WPs?
> 
> I have decided that I'm going to move to the Saturday morning meeting. I *really* wanted to avoid doing it, but this town has very very few meetings and there are no times that really work for me.
> 
> Anyway, do any of you know how to change my meeting/weigh in day? I can't seem to find it on the site.



I never used to eat my activity points, but I have drastically increased my exercise and started running, so I need to eat more.  I usually use no more than half, and I never use my WPs.  It is different for everyone.



			
				nocomment711 said:
			
		

> I've found that working out is really helping my weight loss goals.  I've also invested in true weight app. You have to weigh yourself everyday, but it smooths out the ups and downs.
> 
> Unfortunately, my "true weight" has been trending two pounds heavier than my actual weight.
> 
> Almost at the 10 pound mark, and it's been about 2 months.  Well, a month and a half.  I know I've dropped weight, but I don't feel any skinnier.



All of a sudden, it will be like bam!   You will feel skinnier.



			
				Briarmom said:
			
		

> I did day 1 of the couch to 5K today. In 30 min I hit 2 miles between walking and jogging.
> According to the activelink, I earned 0 points and am only at 47% of my goal for the day.
> 
> This week I went to a Zumba class and earned 3 points.
> If this is accurate, that's fine, but if it is, the guide in the book they give us sure is off. WAY off.



Interesting.  I fail to see how running/walking for 2 miles is 0.  I use a heart rate monitor and go by my calorie burn.


----------



## pwdebbie

Went shopping today.  Didn't buy anything but XL is TOO BIG!    It's been at least 25 years since I've been able to say that!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

pwdebbie said:


> Went shopping today.  Didn't buy anything but XL is TOO BIG!    It's been at least 25 years since I've been able to say that!



Isn't that the best feeling in the world?

I am buying more and more clothes in the "regular" section and it feels great!!

Congrats.c


----------



## kirstie101

bumbershoot said:


> So true.
> 
> Poor DH had to go to a meeting that's 1.5 hours before our usual meeting yesterday, and he was .2 UP.  Well first he was wearing different shorts than he normally does, and they weigh more than his normal ones (when you are still sensitive to little ups and downs, IMO it's important to wear the same thing for as long as you can! and he's sensitive, so I don't know why he did that).  And then it was 1.5 hours earlier than normal, in the morning...he probably would have had a loss if he'd weighed in at the normal time.  And now he's off on a work trip to somewhere he has never been before and doesn't know what sort of food he'll be able to have!
> 
> 
> As for me, I had another loss, and this stuff is getting REAL.  I'm not sure the 19+ pounds to go in my ticker will be correct though...trying to look at myself honestly I think I might end up losing more than that.  Trying to estimate how much extra weight is in each body part is amusing.  "how many pounds is the stomach squish that's still here? how much is this extra thigh fat?  will my rear get *even* flatter and if so how many ounces will that take off?"  Strange little conversations I have in my head...  The leaders at my center want an honest goal, one where we will be *comfortable* and not struggling to maintain for the rest of our lives (as my former leader says, after all, "we're here until we die!"), but they also want us to do the 6-weeks-to-hit-Lifetime as true maintenance, so we know how to maintain.
> 
> It's going to be an interesting period of time, that's for sure!



Congrats on your loss this week!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

It's WI day! I gained 0.2 pounds. I'm up this week. Must be all that overeating over the weekend, we had a busy one and I am still struggling with controling my portions when out to restaurants.

Anybody have any tips?


----------



## lynn46356

MellieluvsDisney said:


> It's WI day! I gained 0.2 pounds. I'm up this week. Must be all that overeating over the weekend, we had a busy one and I am still struggling with controling my portions when out to restaurants.
> 
> Anybody have any tips?



We talked about this in our meeting today.  A lot of members pretrack before they get to the restaurant.  I know I look up food before I go to have an idea before I get to the restaurant.  One member said he either has a potato or bread with his meal but not both.  I know it's very difficult.  

I''ve been struggling lately.  Today at weigh in somehow I lost 3.6 over the last two weeks. I had to skip last week due to snow.  My total loss is 19.8.  I was totally floored to have lost the 3+'  I was expecting that as a gain!!!!  I have had a difficult time making good decisions.  I hope now I can keep up the success of the last few weeks!!!!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

lynn46356 said:


> We talked about this in our meeting today.  A lot of members pretrack before they get to the restaurant.  I know I look up food before I go to have an idea before I get to the restaurant.  One member said he either has a potato or bread with his meal but not both.  I know it's very difficult.
> 
> I''ve been struggling lately.  Today at weigh in somehow I lost 3.6 over the last two weeks. I had to skip last week due to snow.  My total loss is 19.8.  I was totally floored to have lost the 3+'  I was expecting that as a gain!!!!  I have had a difficult time making good decisions.  I hope now I can keep up the success of the last few weeks!!!!



Thank you for the tips. I will try to look up the info before I get to the restaurant. 

Congrats on the loss! I know how you feel. Some weeks are better than others, and today is one day I am no good food wise. It happens. I also have a hard time making good decisions, especially food wise.

Let's keep this up!


----------



## keahgirl8

MellieluvsDisney said:
			
		

> It's WI day! I gained 0.2 pounds. I'm up this week. Must be all that overeating over the weekend, we had a busy one and I am still struggling with controling my portions when out to restaurants.
> 
> Anybody have any tips?



When your food comes, go ahead and ask for a container and divide up your food.  That way, you aren't tempted to keep picking at it.  

I wrote a blog about healthy traveling, and there is a lot about restaurants.  http://healthybeautifulblessed.com/healthy-travel-tips/


----------



## okiedisnut

Down -2.0 lbs today!!! Total -34.8   Still working on making myself exercise---it's does make a difference for my weight loss.
   Changed my trip to Disney to Dec 1-6th. Decided that I would enjoy it more  after loosing more weight---and I LOVE the Christmas decorations


----------



## keahgirl8

okiedisnut said:
			
		

> Down -2.0 lbs today!!! Total -34.8   Still working on making myself exercise---it's does make a difference for my weight loss.
> Changed my trip to Disney to Dec 1-6th. Decided that I would enjoy it more  after loosing more weight---and I LOVE the Christmas decorations



Congrats!  Yes, it is more fun to vacation when you are smaller!  I went to Disneyland just 2 months into this and it was so much more enjoyable.


----------



## rjb123

Everyone is doing just awesome!  Question:  does anyone get anxious before weigh in?  Like tomorrow is my WI day and I ate poorly today.  Not really hugely over points but not "good" (which for me means thoughtful, planned, premeasured eating as opposed to more "emotional" junky eating).  Anywho, I am stressed about WI tomorrow.  Today my sneak peak showed me at .7 down, but still not sure.  I seem to fluctuate quite a bit depending on water retention.  (as much as 2 pounds or more - if I eat anything salty I get really swolen!)  anyway, not sure how to rid myself of this scale anxiety.  Any thoughts?


----------



## keahgirl8

rjb123 said:
			
		

> Everyone is doing just awesome!  Question:  does anyone get anxious before weigh in?  Like tomorrow is my WI day and I ate poorly today.  Not really hugely over points but not "good" (which for me means thoughtful, planned, premeasured eating as opposed to more "emotional" junky eating).  Anywho, I am stressed about WI tomorrow.  Today my sneak peak showed me at .7 down, but still not sure.  I seem to fluctuate quite a bit depending on water retention.  (as much as 2 pounds or more - if I eat anything salty I get really swolen!)  anyway, not sure how to rid myself of this scale anxiety.  Any thoughts?



You have to realize that the scale will go up and come down, especially with water retention.  It is just part of the process.  If it goes up, evaluate yourself.  Did you eat right and exercise all week?  If yes, just know you did all you could do, it was beyond your control, and it will come back down.  If no, what could you have done differently?  Learn from it and move on.  If you have these thoughts ahead of time, you won't have so much anxiety.  The anxiety doesn't help you any.  In fact, it can be a detriment to you.  Stress can cause your body to hang onto the weight, or even gain more belly fat.

All of that being said...I don't always follow my own advice.  I try!


----------



## pwdebbie

I was down .6 Tuesday night -- that makes 3.2 lbs to go before my mid-April trip to WDW.  Can I do it?  Easter is coming and that will be a big eating day.

Last week I discovered that a local shop sells white-iced cinnamon rolls that would put the rolls at Main St. Bakery or Starring Rolls to shame.  I stayed within points each day that I had one -- but I had 3!  Oh, they were sooo good.  Yesterday dh wanted to buy more and I drove straight past the shop.  No way am I going in there . . . until May.


----------



## Aburns8

pwdebbie said:


> I was down .6 Tuesday night -- that makes 3.2 lbs to go before my mid-April trip to WDW.  Can I do it?  Easter is coming and that will be a big eating day.
> 
> Last week I discovered that a local shop sells white-iced cinnamon rolls that would put the rolls at Main St. Bakery or Starring Rolls to shame.  I stayed within points each day that I had one -- but I had 3!  Oh, they were sooo good.  Yesterday dh wanted to buy more and I drove straight past the shop.  No way am I going in there . . . until May.




When will you be down there?


----------



## Disneyluvr

I had my weigh in last night and I lost 1.2. It was pretty funny because there were 4 of us sitting at the same table and we all lost exactly 1.2!


----------



## robinb

I skipped WI yesterday because I had to take my DD to an orthodontist appointment.  My old leader who quit WW for another opportunity that didn't pan out came back and one of her new meetings was today so I went to it.  I realized how much I missed her!  Unfortunately, the other leaders moved into the "good" meeting times and I'm not 100% thrilled with a Thursday morning WI.  I used to cheat a lot when I weighed in on Fridays and I am afraid I might do the same with a Thursday WI.  BUT ... I "knew" everyone at the meeting.  There were only 9 of us with at least two Lifetime members and one of which was on the Oprah show last year ... he was the one who said his *ahem* male anatomy was bigger after he lost 100+ lbs .  I really like Dawn so I'll give Thursdays a try.

Anyway ... I was down 1.4 lbs.  I think that some of it was my clothes.  I had on a pair of sweatpants instead of my regular jeans.  BUT, the difference in clothes is NOT that much so I still lost .


----------



## robinb

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day again!  Down 4.4 pounds this week, 113.4 overall!


Wowsa!  Good for you!


----------



## robinb

rjb123 said:


> Everyone is doing just awesome!  Question:  does anyone get anxious before weigh in?  Like tomorrow is my WI day and I ate poorly today.  Not really hugely over points but not "good" (which for me means thoughtful, planned, premeasured eating as opposed to more "emotional" junky eating).  Anywho, I am stressed about WI tomorrow.  Today my sneak peak showed me at .7 down, but still not sure.  I seem to fluctuate quite a bit depending on water retention.  (as much as 2 pounds or more - if I eat anything salty I get really swolen!)  anyway, not sure how to rid myself of this scale anxiety.  Any thoughts?


You always have the option to go to your meeting and skip the weigh in.  Knowing that helped me get over my scale anxiety.  I could go to the meeting, not feel like a loser (or gainer, in reality) and still get the mental boost from attending the meeting.


----------



## tth5454

Hello everyone. I started WW in Jaunary. I'm down 20 lbs and hope to lose 30 more before we go on our second Disney Cruise


----------



## tth5454

keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> It's weigh-in day again!  Down 4.4 pounds this week, 113.4 overall!



That's awesome! Way to go.


----------



## keahgirl8

tth5454 said:
			
		

> That's awesome! Way to go.



Thanks!


----------



## keahgirl8

tth5454 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone. I started WW in Jaunary. I'm down 20 lbs and hope to lose 30 more before we go on our second Disney Cruise



Welcome and good luck!  You can do it!


----------



## tth5454

keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> Welcome and good luck!  You can do it!



Thank you!


----------



## pwdebbie

Aburns8 said:


> When will you be down there?



April 15 - 26 at POFQ.  (That is, if our doggie passes away by then.  Doesn't that sound awful?  She's been living on borrowed time for so long.  We canceled our trip last year because she hadn't died and we thought for sure she would be gone by now.  But I think now that she "goes" all over the house and has canine dementia dh is beginning to realize that it might be time to make the decision.)


----------



## pwdebbie

robinb said:


> My old leader who quit WW for another opportunity that didn't pan out came back and one of her new meetings was today so I went to it.  I realized how much I missed her!



The leader can make all the difference -- but so can the people who attend.  We love our Tuesday night meetings because of the leader AND the people.  I've gone to the same leader's other meetings, and there is a big difference.  My dd said it is because the morning meetings are filled with a bunch of old ladies who talk old lady stuff, lol.  Our evening meeting is a nice mix of ages and sex with a lot of participation.  

Yay for 1.2!


----------



## Aburns8

pwdebbie said:


> April 15 - 26 at POFQ.  (That is, if our doggie passes away by then.  Doesn't that sound awful?  She's been living on borrowed time for so long.  We canceled our trip last year because she hadn't died and we thought for sure she would be gone by now.  But I think now that she "goes" all over the house and has canine dementia dh is beginning to realize that it might be time to make the decision.)



We are down there the 14 - 19. We are off property since we are staying with DH's parents at their timeshare. That doesn't sound bad. I was in the same situation with my grandma (now that sounds bad) and we were moving to a different state. She ended up passing away 4 days before we moved.


----------



## Disney52303

Hi all! I posted here a number of months ago but want to get serious about regular posting! I just finished a nine week challenge at our local Y (coupled with WW meetings) and am down 5 pounds. Ideally I would love to see 10 more gone by 5/22, our next WDW trip! I am about 4-5 pounds from my lifetime goal, another huge motivator!

Excited to chat, cheer and encourage with you all!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## KIRSTIN'S MOMMY

Hi everyone! WI day for me is Thursday, I'm down 1 more pound! My problem now is I am starving all the time the last few days and it's tough to stay on point. TOM is the week after next, could that be why? (Sorry if this is TMI!)


----------



## bumbershoot

KIRSTIN'S MOMMY said:


> Hi everyone! WI day for me is Thursday, I'm down 1 more pound! My problem now is I am starving all the time the last few days and it's tough to stay on point. TOM is the week after next, could that be why? (Sorry if this is TMI!)



The week *after* next?  I hope that's not the reason; it's going to feel really long for you if it is.    And of course it's not TMI.  Some people gain quite a bit during those days, so it's really good to talk about it!  

Are you getting in the "good health guidelines" or "healthy checks" (basically the same things)?  Your oils, your dairy or alternatives, your fruits and veggies?  I find the oils to be SO important to keep the tum happy.  (and hair, skin, and nails as well)

Are you only eating your Daily points?  If so, maybe you could experiment with eating some Weekly and/or some Activity points?  Not everyone can, not everyone wants to, not everyone needs to, but then there are others (me) who can (lose while eating them all), wants to, and NEEDS to, or they'll go off program (like I did the other 3 times I attempted WW).  For people like me, going with only the Daily points feels like deprivation, which can do bad things to some peoples' heads.

It's worth thinking about, if you're just doing the Dailies right now!  And especially if you're new...are you new?  I'm sorry it takes a LONG time for me to start remembering people.  (embarrassing)  Anyway, especially IF you are new to WW it's easier to try something like that, rather than waiting.  It's scary to add points in at any time, but especially when you've been doing it for awhile.


----------



## keahgirl8

bumbershoot said:
			
		

> The week *after* next?  I hope that's not the reason; it's going to feel really long for you if it is.    And of course it's not TMI.  Some people gain quite a bit during those days, so it's really good to talk about it!
> 
> Are you getting in the "good health guidelines" or "healthy checks" (basically the same things)?  Your oils, your dairy or alternatives, your fruits and veggies?  I find the oils to be SO important to keep the tum happy.  (and hair, skin, and nails as well)
> 
> Are you only eating your Daily points?  If so, maybe you could experiment with eating some Weekly and/or some Activity points?  Not everyone can, not everyone wants to, not everyone needs to, but then there are others (me) who can (lose while eating them all), wants to, and NEEDS to, or they'll go off program (like I did the other 3 times I attempted WW).  For people like me, going with only the Daily points feels like deprivation, which can do bad things to some peoples' heads.
> 
> It's worth thinking about, if you're just doing the Dailies right now!  And especially if you're new...are you new?  I'm sorry it takes a LONG time for me to start remembering people.  (embarrassing)  Anyway, especially IF you are new to WW it's easier to try something like that, rather than waiting.  It's scary to add points in at any time, but especially when you've been doing it for awhile.



This.  I rarely eat my activity points, and I never eat my weeklies.  However, if I work out a lot, or if I'm starving by the end of the day, I do use activity points.  You should not be starving.  If you are legitimately hungry, and not just having a craving or wanting to eat because you're bored, you aren't eating enough.  Personally, I eat every couple of hours most days.  If I have done that, I am not usually hungry by the end of the day.


----------



## Jeslynb

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day again!  Down 4.4 pounds this week, 113.4 overall!



You are killing it!  KUTGW!! 

And posting here inspires me to do better myself.

Great job, too, Robin, Okie and everyone else.

I injured my foot, so it's been doctors offices, xrays etc. for me. I let it get me off track last week and I more or less gave up, but I forced myself to go to the meeting yesterday and that really got me back on track. If the grandmother walking with a cane could lose 50 lbs, I can do the same (and then some).

Back on track.


----------



## Jeslynb

Meeting question (prompted by Robin's post):

My great leader is leaving our Saturday morning local meeting.  Her new meeting is at a big center over 30 minutes away.  It's really not convenient for me to get out there AND weighing in on Saturday seems to prompt me to overeat Saturday night.

So, if you have time, I have a few questions:

What day of the week to you go to meetings?

How far do you travel?

How important is convenience vs. an especially good leader?


Thanks, all!


----------



## tubachick

Hello Everyone!

WI was yesterday, and I'm down 1.6 for a totlal of 13.4.   

Hope everyone has a good week and gets active!!!


In response to Jeslynb --

I WI on Saturday 8am.  Its one of the few times that there is a meeting I can attend.  I travel 10 miles to attend this meeting.  If I can not make this meeting I attend a Saturday afternoon meeting that is 38 miles away.  There are not very many weekend meetings near my house and the meetings offered during the week are at 9am, 11:30 am or 2 pm.  I think there may be a 4:30 pm on Wednesday, but I would never make it there in time.

The leader is an important part of the meeting for me - in the past I have quit going because I did not enjoy the leader.  Now, that I am changing my life and committed to the lifestyle changes -- connivence is more important to me.  I can receive the motivation from other members at the meeting as much as the leader.  However, I do have to say that I have been lucky this time and with either meeting the leaders are fantastic.  

Now this week my goal is to increase my activity yet again.  I love seeing that little firework show when my activlink gets beyond 100%!!


----------



## Disney52303

Jeslynb said:
			
		

> Meeting question (prompted by Robin's post):
> 
> My great leader is leaving our Saturday morning local meeting.  Her new meeting is at a big center over 30 minutes away.  It's really not convenient for me to get out there AND weighing in on Saturday seems to prompt me to overeat Saturday night.
> 
> So, if you have time, I have a few questions:
> 
> What day of the week to you go to meetings?
> 
> How far do you travel?
> 
> How important is convenience vs. an especially good leader?
> 
> Thanks, all!



Down .4 this morning! I went to Wednesday night meetings for years and switched to Sunday morning a few months ago which has been a huge help in reigning in weekend temptation. I also now drive 20+ minutes to a center rather than a local meeting (at a senior center room).  I am so much happier with a morning meeting. I liked both leaders equally but enjoy early morning more than at night.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## TARAMEOW

Just wanted to say hi! I started wight watchers online 4 weeks ago. My weight was 249.6 today  236.8. Hoping to be under 200 lbs by the time we go to the world in September


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

TARAMEOW said:


> Just wanted to say hi! I started wight watchers online 4 weeks ago. My weight was 249.6 today  236.8. Hoping to be under 200 lbs by the time we go to the world in September





I am also doing WW online. I have been doing it sine June of last year and I've lost 25.6 pounds so far. I am also going to WDW in September, so I am hoping to be at my goal weight by then, I have 25 pounds to go. 

Congrats on your weight loss!


----------



## TARAMEOW

MellieluvsDisney said:


> I am also doing WW online. I have been doing it sine June of last year and I've lost 25.6 pounds so far. I am also going to WDW in September, so I am hoping to be at my goal weight by then, I have 25 pounds to go.
> 
> Congrats on your weight loss!


 
Thank you so much and congrats at almost being at goal! Small world I am also in Quebec


----------



## pwdebbie

I weigh in on Tuesday evenings and travel about 12 miles (20 minutes) to the meeting.  My daughter lives along the way so I often pick her up.  I think the leader makes a big difference, but so does the folks who attend.  Same leader on Tuesday morning (I've gone to that a few times due to schedule or weather) and it is a very different feeling meeting.


----------



## keahgirl8

It's weigh-in day! Down 1 pound, 114.4 overall! I am less than 2 pounds from goal!


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

TARAMEOW said:


> Thank you so much and congrats at almost being at goal! Small world I am also in Quebec



Oh wow! Small world indeed! I did not even noticed when I wrote the post.


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

I am in a rut!! Exercise wise I mean. I own an eliptical, but I am just tired of it. I've had it for 4 years, but I just can't seem to be motivated to exercise on it anymore. 

What are your workouts? Maybe it will help me.


----------



## bumbershoot

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day! Down 1 pound, 114.4 overall! I am less than 2 pounds from goal!




Woo!




TARAMEOW said:


> Just wanted to say hi! I started wight watchers online 4 weeks ago. My weight was 249.6 today  236.8. Hoping to be under 200 lbs by the time we go to the world in September



They call that "ONEderland" because it's a wonderland being able to put a 1 in front of your weight.   



*Jeslynb*, I think it's important to find whatever combo that works best for you.

My leader does two meetings in a row, and I've attended both.  There used to be 4 meetings Sat morning and now there are 3, and we were trying to figure out which one worked best when they changed the time of her second meeting.  (OK that was confusing) Most of our meeting friends chose her second meeting, and we stayed with that.  

But the first one is so much calmer, because at the later meeting there's this big group of women who sit in the back and just TALK all meeting long.  The group up towards the front isn't silent, but they are usually sharing, or joking with the leader, etc; they are part of the meeting, not just talking DURING the meeting.  The earlier meeting is a lot calmer and they get a lot more accomplished than the second, and it's starting to make me think about waking earlier on Saturdays.  Leader is the same, meeting topic is the same, but the people make it feel much different.

One of my meeting friends uses her entire 49 weeklies on Saturday, then sticks to her Dailies the rest of the week.  Sounds like that's what you feel like doing on Saturdays?  If it works for you, there's no problem in doing it.  IF it works.  I generally use more  Weeklies per day on Sat and Sun than I do per day during the week, because I do my workouts during the week and I eat my APs, so I already have more food I can eat during the week.  

But I *like* to do that, and *plan* for it.  The one thing WW has done for me has been to ALLOW me to eat and to enjoy eating.  Before, when I was out of control with food, I felt guilty eating what I wanted to eat, I felt like I didn't deserve to eat, like i was terrible.  But now I plan for food and when I'm eating I relish it!  So on Sat and Sun when I have extra Weeklies to eat, I ENJOY it.  I don't feel like it's overeating (though I did eat a bit too much this Sat and was in pain from it, so that isn't what I want to do), it's just eating and enjoying it. 

Anyway, find what works for you.  I have a 10:30am Saturday meeting, we go to Starbucks (and so do others from my meeting!) after and enjoy breakfast and a coffee drink (DS has his "steamer") and maybe a treat...it really works for us.  If it stops working, if the meeting-talkers start getting to us more, we'll switch.  9am on Sat isn't super-convenient for us, but if it works better for us we'll have to do it.


----------



## robinb

pwdebbie said:


> I weigh in on Tuesday evenings and travel about 12 miles (20 minutes) to the meeting.  My daughter lives along the way so I often pick her up.  I think the leader makes a big difference, but so does the folks who attend.  Same leader on Tuesday morning (I've gone to that a few times due to schedule or weather) and it is a very different feeling meeting.





bumbershoot said:


> If it stops working, if the meeting-talkers start getting to us more, we'll switch.  9am on Sat isn't super-convenient for us, but if it works better for us we'll have to do it.



Ugh.  The people in the meeting are even more important than the leader IMO.  There was one lady who just got on my nerves.  She would share the SAME thing week after week after week ... ugh.  That same meeting also had two women who were mentally disabled and while they were sweet and I cheered them on for their weight loss, they would would come up with complete non-sequiters.   We.  Don't.  Care.  About.  Your.  Cats.  



MellieluvsDisney said:


> I am in a rut!! Exercise wise I mean. I  own an eliptical, but I am just tired of it. I've had it for 4 years,  but I just can't seem to be motivated to exercise on it anymore.
> 
> What are your workouts? Maybe it will help me.


I do a variety of things.  My DD swims at the YMCA so I work out while she works out.  I'll do the elliptical, the treadmill and the recumbent bike.  I also take Zumba classes and I do Wii Fit at home.  I aim for 30 minutes per day average, so some days I won't work out at all and other days I'll do 60-70 minutes.



keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day! Down 1 pound, 114.4 overall! I am less than 2 pounds from goal!


Awesome!!!


----------



## Disney52303

MellieluvsDisney said:


> I am in a rut!! Exercise wise I mean. I own an eliptical, but I am just tired of it. I've had it for 4 years, but I just can't seem to be motivated to exercise on it anymore.
> 
> What are your workouts? Maybe it will help me.



I mix it up!i try and run 2-3 times a week. Right now it's more speedwalking because I just finished a half marathon last week and I'm not in yet training for my next one. 

I try to go to the y two or three times a week. I do cardio I do a kick boot class I do a drums alive class and I take Zumba toning. 

At home I have walk away the pounds DVD's and a lot of small exercise fitness weight type of equipment that I use. I also have P90X And 30 Day Shred which I'll pull out to vary things up.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## bumbershoot

robinb said:


> That same meeting also had two women who were mentally disabled and while they were sweet and I cheered them on for their weight loss, they would would come up with complete non-sequiters.   We.  Don't.  Care.  About.  Your.  Cats.



Oh that last line made me crack up.


----------



## pwdebbie

I weigh in tonight but my home scale put me at 169 this morning -- how encouraging it was to see my weight start with 16-something and not 17-something!  I know I'll still be 17-something at weigh in, but that's ok.  I know my scale weighs me about 3 lbs less.

One day this week I ate 54 points.  Friday we went to Golden Corral and I have to say I love their fried chicken and the seafood salad.  And then my daughter brought her "Fancy Dinner Fridays" leftovers to us in the evening.  (She loves to cook and started doing these special Friday dinners about a year ago.  She picks a theme and then searches for recipes that go along with it.  Her theme this week was Irish or green -- the fried cabbage was amazing, the bacon-wrapped flank steak stuffed with spinach was wonderful . . . ) But anyway, I said all that to say that I truly believe our bodies need to know that we are not in starvation mode.  If I feed myself abundantly once a week (but not to the point of being stuffed or uncomfortable, I've learned when to stop), I still lose weight.  I think my body happily receives the extra food and then doesn't fight me when I stick to my 26 points.

After weigh in tonight, I will get my usual Auntie Anne's pretzel to bring home for our supper.    I save points for this every Tuesday.  Dh and I eat our big meal at lunch each day, so today I will have a Smart Ones frozen entree for lunch.  Did 6 points for breakfast, and will do maybe 7 points for lunch, so that still leaves me 13 points -- 9 points for the pretzel and 4 points for a dessert.  We have a chocolate buttercream Easter egg here calling my name.


----------



## wvjules

I lost 30# with WW last year from March - October.  I quit in October becacuse my head just wasn't in it at that point so I figured I'd take time off.  I rejoined on Saturday.  In my 6 month hiatus I gained 13#!  Wow!  The gain wsn't intentional but I had the attitude that I was going to rejoin so I might as well enjoy it now.  Well that didn't work out well! lol

I'm taking time off from distance running. 1.)  It's hard to lose weight when distance running, IMO.  2.) I want to concentrate on losing weight and overall health.  I'm back to running longer distances in 2014 and I plan on going Goofy in 2015.  For now it's eating right and hitting the gym 5 days a week (where I do a 5k on the treadmill every day before strength training lol) 

Anyway, I'm right at 200  now and I want to get to 145 so I have 55# to go.  

Everyone here is doing a remarkable job!


----------



## keahgirl8

Welcome back, Jules!


----------



## coastgirl

Hi folks.  Thought I'd drop in here...I looked at the WW boards and they didn't do it for me...plus I already know all the smilie codes here!   Nothing like a vacation to motivate: last time we went in 2011 I hid from all the pics, and in a couple we had of me with a good friend from high school (whom I hadn't seen in 20 years), I just wanted to crop myself out.  She, of course, is still a size 10.

I lost about 45 lbs in 2006-7 and made "lifetime" but didn't last very long I'm afraid.  Got that and about 10 lbs more back by last month, when I went back (online and meetings).  I really like the new program, now that I'm used to it.  All those "free" healthy foods are motivating me to make good choices.  Last time if I had 2 pts to use, I'd take the tiny cookie rather than the banana.  Now I have the banana first, and more often than not don't "need" the cookie.  I still can't believe fat-free Greek yoghurt is "free", that is some good stuff...

Today is my weigh in day and I was really looking forward to it, but we got a snowstorm last night (first day of spring   ), the kids are off school and I'm not testing the roads until they are in better shape.  I was really hoping I'd made my 5% today.  Now I have to find another meeting, and it's going to screw up my weigh in I know it.  But still, hoping for good news this week.

Looking forward to getting to know you.


----------



## coastgirl

Jules we are at the same point--my home scale says 198-ish now but the scale at the meeting still hasn't made the switch to under 200.  (Of course I am fully clothed at the meeting!)  My goal I think is either 145 or 155--it's so far away still I haven't noticed the details!  Also back after a hiatus, but a longer one than you!  I think it's easier to start this time of year, when we don't have lots of bulky clothes and holiday treats in front of us.  

Onward...


----------



## coastgirl

pwdebbie said:


> I weigh in tonight but my home scale put me at 169 this morning -- how encouraging it was to see my weight start with 16-something and not 17-something!  I know I'll still be 17-something at weigh in, but that's ok.  I know my scale weighs me about 3 lbs less.



Oh, that's so encouraging when the "decade" ticks down, isn't it?  WTG!



> One day this week I ate 54 points.  And then my daughter brought her "Fancy Dinner Fridays" leftovers to us in the evening.  (She loves to cook and started doing these special Friday dinners about a year ago.  She picks a theme and then searches for recipes that go along with it.  Her theme this week was Irish or green -- the fried cabbage was amazing, the bacon-wrapped flank steak stuffed with spinach was wonderful . . . ) But anyway, I said all that to say that I truly believe our bodies need to know that we are not in starvation mode.  If I feed myself abundantly once a week (but not to the point of being stuffed or uncomfortable, I've learned when to stop), I still lose weight.  I think my body happily receives the extra food and then doesn't fight me when I stick to my 26 points.



I do that too, and so far it's working.  We have a family tradition of "pizza night" every Friday. My dh is an amazing cook and he makes the dough and builds pizza for us on Fridays.  And I like to have a glass of wine.  So it's nothing for Friday evening to be 40+ pts.  It does make it easier to stick with the plan the rest of the week. I think the reason I fell off the wagon (once was lifetime, about 60 lbs ago...) is that I felt I couldn't live with "deprivation" for the rest of my life.  So learning to plan the trade-offs is a good and useful skill.  I haven't yet gone over my weekly pts, and I'm even getting better at having some of my 49 left, even with my Fridays.

And I have to say, speaking of Irish, did anyone see the article about St Pat's Day at WW Online?  I learned something soo important!  I can have a Guinness for 2 pts!   I still don't understand the voodoo magic in that.  A regular beer is more, and a glass of wine is 4 or 5 pts.  A Guinness is like having a big bowl of cereal or something, it's so filling. And honestly, I only seem to want a Guinness once a year around March 17...but it sure made me happy.

Good luck with your weigh-in, and enjoy your treat!


----------



## robinb

pwdebbie said:


> I weigh in tonight but my home scale put me at 169 this morning -- how encouraging it was to see my weight start with 16-something and not 17-something!  I know I'll still be 17-something at weigh in, but that's ok.  I know my scale weighs me about 3 lbs less.


I have started to but my home scale weight in the "notes" section of the official weight record.  It helps me know if I'm on track to lose or not when I weigh in.  I don't like it to be a surprise.

Welcome back Jules and welcome JoAnne (coastgirl)!


----------



## coastgirl

Thanks Robin. : I am doing the same, noting what my own scale says.  (I enter it as a "0" pt food in my tracking journal!)It's not fool-proof, but like you I don't like surprises.


----------



## lynn46356

Congratulations to Everyone on the weight loss!!!!  Big or small it is a step in the right  direction.  We all know how hard it is.  Some days harder than others!!!!  

Today I was down 1.6 total 21.4.    It is a battle but I am plugging away.  I love to bake, cook and eat!!!!  Exercise is on my list of things to do better with.  I have started zumba once a week.  

Onward and downward with the scale!!!


----------



## okiedisnut

Hi Everyone-- Happy 1st Day of Spring!!!
Down -.2 today for a Total of -35 lbs  I'm now working on becoming more active!!! Have a new hip and Retired after being plugged in and not free to get up and move around for 30 yrs (love that Ma Bell)
 I needed to break the habit of sitting so much!!  It's taken me almost 4 years to get to this mind set---it feels like a heavy fog has been lifted--I'm ready to COMPLETE my weight loss journey 

Karyn


----------



## pwdebbie

coastgirl said:


> And I have to say, speaking of Irish, did anyone see the article about St Pat's Day at WW Online?  I learned something soo important!  I can have a Guinness for 2 pts!



I just checked and I found that Guinness draught was 7 points and stout was 5.  Are you sure about your number?  (I couldn't find the cheat sheet so just looked it up.)


----------



## pwdebbie

coastgirl;47854073I still can't believe fat-free Greek yoghurt is "free" said:
			
		

> I'm not sure where you found 0 PPV (assuming that is what you meant by "free")  for the yogurt.  Every brand I've eaten in the ff Greek has been 3 PPV.


----------



## pwdebbie

robinb said:


> I have started to but my home scale weight in the "notes" section of the official weight record.  It helps me know if I'm on track to lose or not when I weigh in.  I don't like it to be a surprise.



I keep a slip of paper by my computer with my daily morning weight on it.  Helps to remind me that there is a goal to achieve.

And at my WI last night -- I was down 2 lbs!  1.2 to go by April 9 to have 85 off by my Disney trip!  I think it is doable.  (Our family is having our Easter dinner the Saturday AFTER Easter, three days before my April 9 WI but this really gives me incentive to go for it and not use those WPs at our dinner.)


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:


> I keep a slip of paper by my computer with my daily morning weight on it.  Helps to remind me that there is a goal to achieve.
> 
> And at my WI last night -- I was down 2 lbs!  1.2 to go by April 9 to have 85 off by my Disney trip!  I think it is doable.  (Our family is having our Easter dinner the Saturday AFTER Easter, three days before my April 9 WI but this really gives me incentive to go for it and not use those WPs at our dinner.)



That's great, Debbie!  You can do it!


----------



## dizzyr

I'm Denise and I'm new to the boards. I just recently rejoined WW. I am booked on a cruise in November and when I booked it I set my weight loss goal at 100 by the cruise (my actual goal is 200 which seems completely impossible ).

I'm thinking if I actually write down my plan here and tell people what it is you will help me stay on track. It's been about 6 months since I booked the cruise (and set my goal) and I'm only down about 20 lbs. I'm still keeping my goal of 100 which means I need to loose an average of 3 lbs a week from now till then. I know the more you have to loose the easier it's supposed to be to drop bigger numbers each week but...............

Here's my plan - does it seem doable?

I'm on spring break right now and I'm going to spend the last two days of it making up some meals to put in the freezer and planning out my menu. I decided I would not use more than 10 points before dinner which means fruit, veggies, yogurt and protein only for breakfast and lunch - breads take up too many points! I figured this way I could eat more or less any dinner (within reason of course) for dinner and still be well under my point value for the day (it's pretty high because of my weight).

For exercise I walk my kids to school in the morning and then to the bus so it's 30 min to the school and 30 minutes to the bus so that's an hour every day Monday to Friday. I was going to aquafit three days a week but got out of the habit so I'd like to get back to it at least 2 nights a week. I'm also going to try and pull out my Wii fit and start using it again.

I just can't stand the thought of looking like a giant whale in all the cruise photos (we're also going to Discovery Cove first so I'll want a ton of photos from there but I'll want to crop me out of all of them) and also I don't want to be huffing and puffing everywhere. I'm basically just really tired of being fat. 

For more incentive I told my daughter we could do the parasailing at CC and also go to Harry Potter at US and to do both of those things I need to fit in the weight restrictions. I also really really really really (really?!) don't want to need a seatbelt extender on the plane anymore.


----------



## coastgirl

pwdebbie, you had me worried there for a moment--so I did some frantic googling and finally found the article I read last week.  http://aka.weightwatchers.ca/util/art/index_art.aspx?tabnum=1&art_id=10951&sc=3
I also found the nutrition info for Guinness on Livestrong, and did the points myself--came out to 1 pt, seems to be low carb??  Like I said, voodoo magic.

On my etools tracking (and my "book", the one with the a-z foods), you can plug in just about any amount of ff greek yogurt and it comes up 0 points.  I never would even have considered it (figured it would be, you know, not worth it) but my leader mentioned it as a "free" food in the meeting.

Now I am wondering if the Canadian program and the US program are different somehow?  It seems odd to me that the differences would be that extreme, but I can't come up with any other reason.  I have 28 pts  (or rather "Points PLUS!"  ) a day, at a BMI of 33, plus 49 weekly points.  Is that comparable?

Congrats to you, pwdebbie, Lynn and Karyn on your losses this week!  Your totals are inspiring to me, still officially in the single digits.

Dizzyr, I sooo know what you mean about the pics!  I have a pic of me when I was at goal, with my kids at KSC, as my wallpaper--the last pic I was happy to be in!  (And 60 lbs and 7 years later, I still sometimes use it as my fb profile.  Hey, if you're my fb friend and you don't know the difference, it's not my job to disillusion you!)  Good luck with your plan.  Personally I can't eat that little, I usually eat half my points by the time I'm finished lunch.


----------



## dizzyr

coastgirl said:


> Dizzyr, I sooo know what you mean about the pics!  I have a pic of me when I was at goal, with my kids at KSC, as my wallpaper--the last pic I was happy to be in!  (And 60 lbs and 7 years later, I still sometimes use it as my fb profile.  Hey, if you're my fb friend and you don't know the difference, it's not my job to disillusion you!)  Good luck with your plan.  Personally I can't eat that little, I usually eat half my points by the time I'm finished lunch.



That's the part I'm worried about - I usually eat half my points by lunch as well (I rarely eat breakfast which really needs to change) so I'm worried I'll be hungry with just using up 10 points. I was thinking yogurt and granola or a fruit smoothie with Tofu in the morning, fruit and/or cut up veggies for morning snack and then for lunch something like a greek salad with gyro meat or chicken in it. Now that I'm entering it in e-tools I think to make it work I'll have to bump up the point value a bit more. I want it to be manageable but successful as well (don't we all!) and I think if I don't plan it out it won't happen - winging it for me usually involves eating out!


----------



## TARAMEOW

So Disapointed in myself today. I went over by 7 points and all bad food


----------



## wvjules

I dont' have my WI until Saturday but I weighed myself this morning anyway.  I am down 4#.  I know this week will be an abnormally large amount since it's my first week in six months but it's still exciting.  I can't wait for Saturday morning!

Does everyone get in their GHCs everyday?  I have trouble with the oils.  I can get one tablespoon in but I never get them both. 

Also, I can't get wait to get out of Assessment mode with the Activelink.  I want my APs dangit!


----------



## pwdebbie

dizzyr said:


> I'm Denise and I'm new to the boards. I just recently rejoined WW. I am booked on a cruise in November and when I booked it I set my weight loss goal at 100 by the cruise (my actual goal is 200 which seems completely impossible ).
> 
> Welcome!  Your goal is ambitious.  While I would love to say, "You can do it!", I am actually concerned you could be setting yourself up for disappointment.
> 
> I'm thinking if I actually write down my plan here and tell people what it is you will help me stay on track. It's been about 6 months since I booked the cruise (and set my goal) and I'm only down about 20 lbs. I'm still keeping my goal of 100 which means I need to loose an average of 3 lbs a week from now till then. I know the more you have to loose the easier it's supposed to be to drop bigger numbers each week but...............
> 
> WW doesn't want you to lose that much each week.  I think you should talk this over with your leader.
> 
> Here's my plan - does it seem doable?
> 
> I'm on spring break right now and I'm going to spend the last two days of it making up some meals to put in the freezer and planning out my menu. I decided I would not use more than 10 points before dinner which means fruit, veggies, yogurt and protein only for breakfast and lunch - breads take up too many points! I figured this way I could eat more or less any dinner (within reason of course) for dinner and still be well under my point value for the day (it's pretty high because of my weight).
> 
> Well, here's my thought. Make sure you eat a good breakfast, lots of protein if possible.  Don't skimp on lunch or you will overeat at dinner.  You don't want to feel deprived.  The evening meal is my smallest meal of the day and I don't eat anything at all after 7:00 p.m.  Ask yourself if you really want to eat that much food in the evening.  I love your idea of preparing meals in advance and freezing them.  That way you know exactly how many points you will be eating.
> 
> For exercise I walk my kids to school in the morning and then to the bus so it's 30 min to the school and 30 minutes to the bus so that's an hour every day Monday to Friday. I was going to aquafit three days a week but got out of the habit so I'd like to get back to it at least 2 nights a week. I'm also going to try and pull out my Wii fit and start using it again.
> 
> That amount of walking is great!  More than I do, for sure.  When school ends, will you be able to keep doing it?
> 
> I just can't stand the thought of looking like a giant whale in all the cruise photos (we're also going to Discovery Cove first so I'll want a ton of photos from there but I'll want to crop me out of all of them) and also I don't want to be huffing and puffing everywhere. I'm basically just really tired of being fat.
> 
> For more incentive I told my daughter we could do the parasailing at CC and also go to Harry Potter at US and to do both of those things I need to fit in the weight restrictions. I also really really really really (really?!) don't want to need a seatbelt extender on the plane anymore.



Won't it be great to not need that extender?  I'm sure you can lose the weight, but be kind to yourself and make sure you haven't set your expectations too high.


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:


> Won't it be great to not need that extender?  I'm sure you can lose the weight, but be kind to yourself and make sure you haven't set your expectations too high.



I agree with you, Debbie.  Rather than fixate on a number, it would be a lot healthier to say "I am going to work at this and see how far I get by then!"  That is what I did last year.  I had a number in mind for what I wanted to be by the end of the year, but I didn't hang everything on it.  If you really stick with this, you may not be at the number you want, but I think you'll be pretty happy with your progress.  Just take this one day at a time, one pound at a time.


----------



## pwdebbie

coastgirl said:


> pwdebbie, you had me worried there for a moment--so I did some frantic googling and finally found the article I read last week.  http://aka.weightwatchers.ca/util/art/index_art.aspx?tabnum=1&art_id=10951&sc=3
> I also found the nutrition info for Guinness on Livestrong, and did the points myself--came out to 1 pt, seems to be low carb??  Like I said, voodoo magic.
> 
> Well, per justdietnow.com, a 12 oz Guinness Stout or a pint of Guinness draught is 4 PPV.  On a 2011 WW community thread, a pint of Guinness was listed at 6 PP (the old system, prior to PPV).  Just be aware!
> 
> On my etools tracking (and my "book", the one with the a-z foods), you can plug in just about any amount of ff greek yogurt and it comes up 0 points.  I never would even have considered it (figured it would be, you know, not worth it) but my leader mentioned it as a "free" food in the meeting.
> 
> I use e-tools and consistently find 3 or 4 points for Greek yogurt, fat free.  Is any one else finding this?
> 
> Now I am wondering if the Canadian program and the US program are different somehow?  It seems odd to me that the differences would be that extreme, but I can't come up with any other reason.  I have 28 pts  (or rather "Points PLUS!"  ) a day, at a BMI of 33, plus 49 weekly points.  Is that comparable?
> 
> I have 26 points a day and yes, the weekly points are 49. I don't  know if Canada and US programs are different.
> 
> Congrats to you, pwdebbie, Lynn and Karyn on your losses this week!  Your totals are inspiring to me, still officially in the single digits.
> 
> Dizzyr, I sooo know what you mean about the pics!  I have a pic of me when I was at goal, with my kids at KSC, as my wallpaper--the last pic I was happy to be in!  (And 60 lbs and 7 years later, I still sometimes use it as my fb profile.  Hey, if you're my fb friend and you don't know the difference, it's not my job to disillusion you!)  Good luck with your plan.  Personally I can't eat that little, I usually eat half my points by the time I'm finished lunch.



I'm planning to have pics taken on this upcoming trip in the same places I did in 2010 for the sake of comparison.


----------



## keahgirl8

The yogurt I eat, which is Fage 0%, is 3pp per cup.  I frequently use it as sour cream, so sometimes I just use a dollop.  Anything less than 1/4c is 0pp.


----------



## coastgirl

Hmm.  Seriously must be a Cdn/US difference then.  I wonder why.  Do you still count calories to determine points?  We use carbs, fat, fibre and protein only.

Tarameow, how are you 7 pts over?  Have you used all your weeklies?  Please don't be too hard on yourself.  Tomorrow is another day!

Went to WI today, was down 0.9, for a total of 9 lbs in 6 weeks. I know that's fine, reasonable even, but it feels slow.


----------



## keahgirl8

coastgirl said:


> Hmm.  Seriously must be a Cdn/US difference then.  I wonder why.  Do you still count calories to determine points?  We use carbs, fat, fibre and protein only.



We calculate our points the same way!


----------



## bumbershoot

keahgirl8 said:


> The yogurt I eat, which is Fage 0%, is 3pp per cup.  I frequently use it as sour cream, so sometimes I just use a dollop.  Anything less than 1/4c is 0pp.



Same.





dizzyr said:


> I'm Denise and I'm new to the boards. I just recently rejoined WW. I am booked on a cruise in November and when I booked it I set my weight loss goal at 100 by the cruise (my actual goal is 200 which seems completely impossible ).
> 
> I'm thinking if I actually write down my plan here and tell people what it is you will help me stay on track. It's been about 6 months since I booked the cruise (and set my goal) and I'm only down about 20 lbs. I'm still keeping my goal of 100 which means I need to loose an average of 3 lbs a week from now till then. I know the more you have to loose the easier it's supposed to be to drop bigger numbers each week but...............
> 
> 
> All you can do is work the plan and see what your individual body does.  YOu can't guarantee certain losses unless you're doing dangerous things to yourself.
> 
> On average, people with more to lose tend to lose more at first.  But what happens on average, what happens when looking at statistics, doesn't mean that it's going to happen to any one particular person.
> 
> On average a person like me should have lost slowly.  I have been on a faster track (despite eating all Daily, all Weekly, and ALL Activity points since early on).  Statistics would say that DH should have lost faster; he started at such a high weight that he was at the max points (which is 71 points by the way) for quite awhile...but he's actually on a much slower path than I am, when it comes to losing.
> 
> All you can do is DO the plan and enjoy every loss as it comes.
> 
> You have lost 20 lbs in 6 months!  That is AWESOME!  Is it what you hoped for?  Sounds like the answer is no.  Is it better than what might have happened otherwise?  Oh yes indeed!  Would you cheer me on if I'd lost 20 lbs in 6 months?  I think so.  So cheer yourself!!!!!
> 
> Here's my plan - does it seem doable?
> 
> I'm on spring break right now and I'm going to spend the last two days of it making up some meals to put in the freezer and planning out my menu. I decided I would not use more than 10 points before dinner which means fruit, veggies, yogurt and protein only for breakfast and lunch - breads take up too many points! I figured this way I could eat more or less any dinner (within reason of course) for dinner and still be well under my point value for the day (it's pretty high because of my weight).
> 
> Please don't try to eat under your Daily points.  There's no need to do that until you've been doing it for months and haven't seen ANY losses.  Learn about and get your Good Health Guidelines, and eat your points.
> 
> Eating fruits, veggies, yogurt and protein through the day is awesome!  But only hitting 10 points before dinner might prove to be difficult.  Maybe it will work great for you!  For me I would probably be committing murder by the time dinner rolled around, and then I would still be incapable mentally of figuring out what to have for dinner.
> 
> And it's OK that your points are high right now.  They don't want you to get so hungry or desperate that you start binging, AND they want you to NOURISH the body that you have (while still eating an amount that will allow for losses).  Nourish yourself, be good to yourself.  The losses will come.  Focus on learning to eat well, planning out your foods, and hitting the good health guidelines.
> 
> For exercise I walk my kids to school in the morning and then to the bus so it's 30 min to the school and 30 minutes to the bus so that's an hour every day Monday to Friday. I was going to aquafit three days a week but got out of the habit so I'd like to get back to it at least 2 nights a week. I'm also going to try and pull out my Wii fit and start using it again.
> 
> I just can't stand the thought of looking like a giant whale in all the cruise photos (we're also going to Discovery Cove first so I'll want a ton of photos from there but I'll want to crop me out of all of them) and also I don't want to be huffing and puffing everywhere. I'm basically just really tired of being fat.
> 
> I totally understand.  Just don't hurt yourself to get there.  The time it takes us to get to goal is one period of time.  The rest of our lives will be maintaining, and we don't want to do anything crazy to get to that point, only to realize we never learned to really eat, to nourish ourselves without overnourishing, to maintain our weight.
> 
> For more incentive I told my daughter we could do the parasailing at CC and also go to Harry Potter at US and to do both of those things I need to fit in the weight restrictions. I also really really really really (really?!) don't want to need a seatbelt extender on the plane anymore.



Head's up on the extender...even once you can go without it on MOST airplanes, it doesn't mean it will be so for all.  DH has found this on more than once occasion, and it can still really mess with his head because he doesn't WANT it to be like that.  But some airplanes have nice long belts, and some have shorter ones.  A flight attendant recently told me that United is refitting their planes with longer belts, so no one has to deal with the extender issue (it's not fun for anyone).  But other airlines might not be. 

Not needing the extender is a huge triumph!  But suddenly being on a different plane and needed the extended isn't a failure, either; it's just a different seat and for whatever reason that belt is shorter.  





coastgirl said:


> pwdebbie, you had me worried there for a moment--so I did some frantic googling and finally found the article I read last week.  http://aka.weightwatchers.ca/util/art/index_art.aspx?tabnum=1&art_id=10951&sc=3
> I also found the nutrition info for Guinness on Livestrong, and did the points myself--came out to 1 pt, seems to be low carb??  Like I said, voodoo magic.
> 
> On my etools tracking (and my "book", the one with the a-z foods), you can plug in just about any amount of ff greek yogurt and it comes up 0 points.  I never would even have considered it (figured it would be, you know, not worth it) but my leader mentioned it as a "free" food in the meeting.




That article is old.  They don't say POINTS PLUS, they say POINTS.  Points is ancient.  POINTS PLUS is different.  I hate hate HATE that they don't date their articles, because if you go looking through the archives you can really mess yourself up.  

For alcohol (and things with sugar alcohols) you can't use the normal formula.  With alcohol a _shortcut_ is to use the alcohol by volume number in place of the fat, but that's still just an estimate.  If you only drink once a month or so, underestimating won't destroy your efforts, but if you drink a Guinness regularly and count it as 1 you're going to be in trouble eventually.

Is your tracker set to Simply Filling?  I cannot figure how you are getting 0 for FF greek yogurt.  But if it's set to SF, since that's a Power Food, it might show Zero if you try to track it.


----------



## coastgirl

bumbershoot said:


> Same.
> 
> That article is old.  They don't say POINTS PLUS, they say POINTS.  Points is ancient.  POINTS PLUS is different.  I hate hate HATE that they don't date their articles, because if you go looking through the archives you can really mess yourself up.



So why would they put it on the front page the day before St Pats day? I didn't go looking for it, it popped up.  Grr.  I will ask our leader about it on Monday.  Am really, really cranky now that I feel like I can't trust the site.  I also have a question in to tech support about the yogurt.  For the last 6 weeks I've been treating it as free.  If I can't trust some of the tips then I can't trust any of the tips, which takes away a key source of info and strategies.


----------



## dizzyr

Thanks everyone for the advice I think you are right I'm setting myself up to fail. I think the reason I set the goal so high was because I feel like even if I lose 50 lbs I'll still look fat and only at about 100 will I start to look normal so I was worried that if I didn't think it was possible that I would actually be able to make that goal that I would quit. The reality is any weight gone is a great thing and I just need to work the plan and actually stick to it. I am going to try and stick with my plan of mostly fruits, veggies, yogurt and protein before dinner but I'm not going to set a points limit. 

I also think excercise is key especially if I want to keep up with my kids


----------



## bumbershoot

coastgirl said:


> So why would they put it on the front page the day before St Pats day? I didn't go looking for it, it popped up.  Grr.  I will ask our leader about it on Monday.  Am really, really cranky now that I feel like I can't trust the site.  I also have a question in to tech support about the yogurt.  For the last 6 weeks I've been treating it as free.  If I can't trust some of the tips then I can't trust any of the tips, which takes away a key source of info and strategies.



I'm angry FOR you.  It's awful that it came up.  They obviously have some sort of automatic system that pulls things with certain tags and it got something inappropriate.

I would call the 800# (or Canadian equivalent) instead of talking to the leader.  Our leader always tells us to contact the number if we have problems/concerns about the website.  It's more powerful coming from the members.

The BEST way to truly trust what you're eating, use the nutritional info for the food you are eating.  (obviously not alcohol...talking about food here)  So if you're eating Oikos yogurt, use the NI on the label for that.  If eating Fage, use that.  Using the generic entries is for when you truly do not know the NI for the item you're eating.

Of course, since you've been using that for 6 weeks and obviously not having problems, that's great!  You are doing wonderfully!  And if you were doing Simply Filling it would be fine, as you eat Power Foods without counting points, to "satisfaction".  (non power foods get counted from your weekly and activity points)

Not sure if it's on the Canadian site or not, but there's a recipe for a gin&tonic on the American site that shows something like 0 pointsplus.  Of course, the serving size is in milliliters.   

That was the other thing on the St Pat's day article, that it said a jigger of gin was 2 points.  


Since I was doing WW 13, 10, and 8 years ago, when beer was 3 "points" (but the # of points per day got down to 18, and during two of those times you had to count fruits and veggies), it's easier for me to see that 2 points for Guinness just isn't correct.  And I've spent time on the WW message board where the questions are asked a lot and I know about the alcohol thing.  






dizzyr said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice I think you are right I'm setting myself up to fail. I think the reason I set the goal so high was because I feel like even if I lose 50 lbs I'll still look fat and only at about 100 will I start to look normal so I was worried that if I didn't think it was possible that I would actually be able to make that goal that I would quit. The reality is any weight gone is a great thing and I just need to work the plan and actually stick to it. I am going to try and stick with my plan of mostly fruits, veggies, yogurt and protein before dinner but I'm not going to set a points limit.
> 
> I also think excercise is key especially if I want to keep up with my kids






You can do this.


----------



## robinb

I ended up going to my meeting today instead of yesterday.  Good news!  I lost 1.6 lbs and earned a coveted 5-lb star .   That makes a loss for every week except one since the start of the year .  Now ... off to Florida on Sunday for 2 weeks: WDW and Tampa (for a big swim meet for DD).  I'm sure to come back with a few pounds but I always do.  My plan is to eat something green every day.  I really don't want to deprive myself or limit myself to one "treat" but I admire those who can .


----------



## pwdebbie

dizzyr said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice I think you are right I'm setting myself up to fail. I think the reason I set the goal so high was because I feel like even if I lose 50 lbs I'll still look fat and only at about 100 will I start to look normal so I was worried that if I didn't think it was possible that I would actually be able to make that goal that I would quit. The reality is any weight gone is a great thing and I just need to work the plan and actually stick to it. I am going to try and stick with my plan of mostly fruits, veggies, yogurt and protein before dinner but I'm not going to set a points limit.
> 
> I also think excercise is key especially if I want to keep up with my kids



I didn't so much feel you were setting yourself up to fail.  What I felt was that you were going to be disappointed.  Failure, to me, not losing weight over the long haul.  But disappointment, to me, is setting a goal that can't be reached reasonably.   I think people quit WW not because they fail, but because they get disappointed.  They had high expectations and didn't reach those expectations.  Fruits, veggies, yogurt, and protein sound fine to me.  In fact, I'm not sure what I eat 95% of the time that doesn't fit into one of those categories.  I love my protein especially.


----------



## pwdebbie

robinb said:


> I ended up going to my meeting today instead of yesterday.  Good news!  I lost 1.6 lbs and earned a coveted 5-lb star .   That makes a loss for every week except one since the start of the year .  Now ... off to Florida on Sunday for 2 weeks: WDW and Tampa (for a big swim meet for DD).  I'm sure to come back with a few pounds but I always do.  My plan is to eat something green every day.  I really don't want to deprive myself or limit myself to one "treat" but I admire those who can .



Have a great trip and let us know how and what you ate.  I'm staring at WDW menus thinking, "This is what I should order but THAT is what I want to order."


----------



## lovethattink

We've been eating out alot and I still managed to lose weight the last few weeks! I bought capris today that were a size 8!! I think they ran big, in fact, I know they ran big, but it sure was nice seeing an 8 on the tag!!!! I'm 9 pounds from my goal weight. My goal date is for SWW which starts May 17th. I feel pretty confident I can do it.


----------



## bumbershoot

robinb said:


> I ended up going to my meeting today instead of yesterday.  Good news!  I lost 1.6 lbs and earned a coveted 5-lb star .   That makes a loss for every week except one since the start of the year .




Woohoo!

Have fun in FL!  And good luck to your daughter!



lovethattink said:


> We've been eating out alot and I still managed to lose weight the last few weeks! I bought capris today that were a size 8!! I think they ran big, in fact, I know they ran big, but it sure was nice seeing an 8 on the tag!!!! I'm 9 pounds from my goal weight. My goal date is for SWW which starts May 17th. I feel pretty confident I can do it.



Wow!  That's an exciting size.


----------



## coastgirl

Congrats Robin on your loss and your star!  Have a great trip!

Lovethattink, what great news--must be amazing to see the size 8!  And really great progress to your goal.  

:


----------



## tubachick

good morning everyone!  Just back from WI.  Down 1.4 today, for a total of 14.8 .    Only2.4 until the WII will let me on the board without giving me a "please check your weight it exceeds the limit" Message.    Making strides one WI at a time!!  

Congrats Robin - Have a good trip!

Great Job lovethattink!!    Can't wait until I start seeing a different size tag!!  

Have a good week everyone!!!


----------



## wvjules

This mornings WI was -3.8. I'll take it. Woohoo!


----------



## tubachick

wvjules said:


> This mornings WI was -3.8. I'll take it. Woohoo!



great job!


----------



## pwdebbie

Yay for the great WIs today.  

Lovethattink -- I never in my life saw size 8 and really don't expect to now that I am losing weight.  I went from kids clothes to junior 11/12 and then started "grown up" sizes in 14.  I'm excited to finally be wearing a 16 again!


----------



## bumbershoot

Ah, up .4.  That's OK though, I felt like a puffball the entire week long.  And I stayed off the scale at home because of it; I don't like being upset with the scale so I just did the program and tried to drink more water.  

Hormones were the culprit as was increasing the distance of my jogging.  Increasing distance really keeps the waterweight on.  And I'm changing the what and when aspect of eating, to try to regulate the need for the bathroom after I start my jog.  So it's all in flux right now.  Keep calm and carry on is my motto right now!


----------



## coastgirl

Sounds like you're doing some really positive things, Molly, glad the 0.4 didn't throw you too much.  In the long run the healthy things you're doing will have the benefits you're looking for.  Good for you!


----------



## pwdebbie

I don't know what's going on with me -- I weigh every morning and I have seen a steady climb since Tuesday's WI - today I am 3 lbs up from Tuesday.  I'm so close to being at my next self-set goal and I just can't believe I'm going up.  Yesterday was the only day I've eaten over my daily points since Tuesday.  I'm hoping that somehow it is all water-weight (although at 57 that isn't a cyclical thing for me any more) and will disappear by Tuesday.


----------



## dizzyr

I did my official I'm back on track wi yesterday. Was up .8 but I'm ok with that since its been 3 weeks since my last one. It's the last day of spring break here and I'm feeling pretty lazy so I'm thinking grocery shopping may not happen today! I have tomorrow's lunch planned and then it's aquafit after work so will probably plan the rest of the week tomorrow night.


----------



## KIRSTIN'S MOMMY

bumbershoot said:


> The week *after* next?  I hope that's not the reason; it's going to feel really long for you if it is.    And of course it's not TMI.  Some people gain quite a bit during those days, so it's really good to talk about it!
> 
> Are you getting in the "good health guidelines" or "healthy checks" (basically the same things)?  Your oils, your dairy or alternatives, your fruits and veggies?  I find the oils to be SO important to keep the tum happy.  (and hair, skin, and nails as well)
> 
> Are you only eating your Daily points?  If so, maybe you could experiment with eating some Weekly and/or some Activity points?  Not everyone can, not everyone wants to, not everyone needs to, but then there are others (me) who can (lose while eating them all), wants to, and NEEDS to, or they'll go off program (like I did the other 3 times I attempted WW).  For people like me, going with only the Daily points feels like deprivation, which can do bad things to some peoples' heads.
> 
> It's worth thinking about, if you're just doing the Dailies right now!  And especially if you're new...are you new?  I'm sorry it takes a LONG time for me to start remembering people.  (embarrassing)  Anyway, especially IF you are new to WW it's easier to try something like that, rather than waiting.  It's scary to add points in at any time, but especially when you've been doing it for awhile.



I'm new  I started WW last month. I think that's my problem, I'm trying not to eat my Activity Points, and I only get 26 "regular" points per day. I work out about an hour to 1 1/2 hrs each day, so I guess I'm not getting in enough food with the workouts. Thanks for the support everyone!!


----------



## bumbershoot

KIRSTIN'S MOMMY said:


> I'm new  I started WW last month. I think that's my problem, I'm trying not to eat my Activity Points, and I only get 26 "regular" points per day. I work out about an hour to 1 1/2 hrs each day, so I guess I'm not getting in enough food with the workouts. Thanks for the support everyone!!



Oh definitely, with 1.5 hours every day?  Well I can't say for sure it'll work for you, but for me, I definitely need to fuel my workouts with APs.  Of course that doesn't come out with strong authority since I had a .4 gain, LOL, but I know the reasons.  

If you're anything like me, if you start fueling your workouts with some APs you might see more energy in those workouts.  I was so low-energy for even my elliptical workouts before I started eating the APs.  But you've got to try it for yourself.  Remember that even though we get maintenance points, this is a change for *life*, and you want to make it livable for your own self!




Puffball update, I can see ankle bones again.  Whew!


----------



## keahgirl8

It's weigh-in day!  1 pound down, 115.4 overall!  I am less than 1 pound away from goal!


----------



## coastgirl

Holy crap, girl!  That's amazing!  Congratulations!


----------



## keahgirl8

coastgirl said:


> Holy crap, girl!  That's amazing!  Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## coastgirl

Ok, ladies, it's not looking good--help me through the last few days of my week. Wednesday is my WI and I've only got 8 weeklies left--I usually have at least 20 left at the end of the week.  I've got 4 pts + 4 APs left for supper!  Dh and I actually have a date this evening, we are going to a live taping of a local current affairs/sketch comedy show, and will be grabbing something quick for supper after work on the way.

It has been a heck of a week, really stressful (too many calls to the principal of my kid's school, it's gotten ugly).  I have really resisted the urge to stress eat, but I have been pretty generous with myself within the program. Got in 4 day of dog-walking (which is my activity at this point--way better than NO activity beyond nagging the kids to walk the dog, which was the way it was until this month).  But, here I am with 8 weeklies left (and I'd hate to reach zero weeklies), not enough for supper out, and more food than any week since I started at the beginning of Feb.  I was really hoping to see another pound off on Wednesday, was hoping to reach 10 lbs last week but only made it to 9 total so far.

Argh.


----------



## Disneyluvr

coastgirl said:


> Ok, ladies, it's not looking good--help me through the last few days of my week. Wednesday is my WI and I've only got 8 weeklies left--I usually have at least 20 left at the end of the week.  I've got 4 pts + 4 APs left for supper!  Dh and I actually have a date this evening, we are going to a live taping of a local current affairs/sketch comedy show, and will be grabbing something quick for supper after work on the way.
> 
> It has been a heck of a week, really stressful (too many calls to the principal of my kid's school, it's gotten ugly).  I have really resisted the urge to stress eat, but I have been pretty generous with myself within the program. Got in 4 day of dog-walking (which is my activity at this point--way better than NO activity beyond nagging the kids to walk the dog, which was the way it was until this month).  But, here I am with 8 weeklies left (and I'd hate to reach zero weeklies), not enough for supper out, and more food than any week since I started at the beginning of Feb.  I was really hoping to see another pound off on Wednesday, was hoping to reach 10 lbs last week but only made it to 9 total so far.
> 
> Argh.



Have you tried doing "simply filling" (I think that's what it's called, where you only eat power foods with a green triangle). There
 is a ton of things you can eat that will satisfy you without going over points.


----------



## wvjules

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day!  1 pound down, 115.4 overall!  I am less than 1 pound away from goal!



Congratulations!


----------



## dizzyr

coastgirl said:


> Congrats Robin on your loss and your star!  Have a great trip!
> 
> Lovethattink, what great news--must be amazing to see the size 8!  And really great progress to your goal.
> 
> :



Ditto for me! Robin those 5lb stars are hard to come by so enjoy it. I hope you're having a wonderful time on your trip right now.

Lovethattink I can't imagine what a size 8 would feel like! That's great.



tubachick said:


> good morning everyone!  Just back from WI.  Down 1.4 today, for a total of 14.8 .    Only2.4 until the WII will let me on the board without giving me a "please check your weight it exceeds the limit" Message.    Making strides one WI at a time!!
> Have a good week everyone!!!



You can do it! That reminds me I really need to dust off my Wii fit and get back at it. 



wvjules said:


> This mornings WI was -3.8. I'll take it. Woohoo!



Awesome!



bumbershoot said:


> Keep calm and carry on is my motto right now!



That's great that you are so positive - I'm sure this week you will see a difference.



keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day!  1 pound down, 115.4 overall!  I am less than 1 pound away from goal!



WOW that's fabulous!!!! I am always happy when I hear people are losing weight but when I hear it's an amount like this I'm inspired too. I have more than that to reach my goal and at times it's seems completely overwhelming. I realize that we are all in this together but sometimes I feel like someone who only has 20 lbs to lose can't ever understand the sheer overwhelmingness I feel when I think of how much weight I need to lose to reach goal. (and I am jealous of them for it!). The reality is though I put the weight on so I need to work at it a pound at a time to take it off. If you don't mind I'd love to hear more about your story - what was your inspiration, how long did it take, what tips worked for you etc.


----------



## dizzyr

So today was my first time on my new plan and I ended up using 13 points for breakfast, snack and lunch. I have a WW Aloha bar for my before aquafit snack and thats another 3 points bringing my total before dinner total to 16. I now realize I was crazy to think I could do it under 10! 

For breakfast I had a yogurt and when I got to work I had some carrots, celery and cucumbers. Lunch was actually delicious (more than I expected)  I made a salad with lettuce, tomatoes, red peppers, shrimp, gyro meat, feta and tzatziki with a little bit of balsamic vinaigrette and fresh fruit for desert. Once you start to add up the feta, dressing and meat the points start to add up (it certainly makes me realize more how I used to think I was under my points when I wasnt tracking that there was no way I was!). Ill have the same thing for lunch tomorrow and then on Wednesday we are having a going away lunch for a co worker at a Chinese restaurant so Ill use more points on that day. 

I am still kind of hungry. Not starving certainly but I dont feel full. In reality this is probably how Im supposed to feel after a meal but since I usually overeat it seems weird to me. I dont know if it will be enough to last till after aquafit with just a granola bar so I may need to have something else this afternoon. I dont know what Im going to have for dinner tonight as Monday is our busy night (girls both have activities after school and in the evening and I do aquafit). Usually my dh and the girls have subway and then I pick up Thai food after aquafit but I dont want to do that so Ill have to come up with another plan. I still have lots of points for the day left over so thats not a problem. It would be better if I could eat before aquafit since I could then work it off right away but I dont have time.


----------



## dizzyr

coastgirl said:


> Ok, ladies, it's not looking good--help me through the last few days of my week. Wednesday is my WI and I've only got 8 weeklies left--I usually have at least 20 left at the end of the week.  I've got 4 pts + 4 APs left for supper!  Dh and I actually have a date this evening, we are going to a live taping of a local current affairs/sketch comedy show, and will be grabbing something quick for supper after work on the way.
> 
> It has been a heck of a week, really stressful (too many calls to the principal of my kid's school, it's gotten ugly).  I have really resisted the urge to stress eat, but I have been pretty generous with myself within the program. Got in 4 day of dog-walking (which is my activity at this point--way better than NO activity beyond nagging the kids to walk the dog, which was the way it was until this month).  But, here I am with 8 weeklies left (and I'd hate to reach zero weeklies), not enough for supper out, and more food than any week since I started at the beginning of Feb.  I was really hoping to see another pound off on Wednesday, was hoping to reach 10 lbs last week but only made it to 9 total so far.
> 
> Argh.



Are you stopping for fast food tonight or restaurant? If it's fast food stick to the small cheeseburger and fry kind of thing, if it's a restaurant try fish or chicken and a salad? 

If you go over tonight then you can try having a really lite day tomorrow with lots of fruits and veggies as fillers. Have a hard boiled egg in the morning and other lower point power foods and see if you can fit in another walk during the day. 

I know people who use their weeklies regularily (like our leader says that's what they are there for) so you should hopefully be ok.

Sorry you're having a crappy week


----------



## coastgirl

Thanks Disneyluvr and dizzyr.  I think I did ok, not great but ok.    "Simply filling" isn't for me, but the idea of just having something more or less "pure" when I'm desperate is a good idea.  I ended up grabbing a really quick salad with a slice of deli ham thrown on it (love the Costco black forest ham, tastes "real" and gives you a good bang for your buck).  Then I sat and watched dh eat a sandwich at Tim Horton's. I had a cookie to add some carbs, but ended up with an ok total.  However when we got to the show they had free wine (free wine!  Who does that?? Ok, they were small cups and you know, we were all there to watch the show, but still!), and I had about 4 pts worth.  The show was fabulous, though, dh and I laughed til we cried.  We both really needed it! I was disappointed at first that we didn't get to have a nice meal out, but the show made the evening so much more fun than "just" going out to dinner.

I think for me it's really really important to not excuse myself when I am stressed.  Every time I get through without chocolate or a big slice of carb-love, I prove to myself that I can.  And honestly, turns out it was a wiser choice for me to have the salad rather than the fast food sandwich, so when someone offered me a glass of wine, it was ok to accept it!  I've got today's food mapped out, with a little room in case I'm starving, and I'm not going over.  I've got four lonely weeklies left at this point, hopefully I'll get enough APs today to leave them alone!  FX for the WI tomorrow.  If I make it through this week without gaining, I have to know that that is a victory.

Dizzyr, can you grab a subway for yourself?  That's my fav fast food, you can pack on all the veggies you want, and it's not a "consolation prize" to build something healthy there.  Can you throw in a little protein maybe before your aquafit?  A little cheese with some fruit maybe?  Sounds like you've made some good choices for the rest of your day, and good for you for planning ahead for your special lunch later in the week.

Great WI's, folks! I agree, it's inspiring to see others' progress.  :


----------



## dizzyr

coastgirl said:


> Dizzyr, can you grab a subway for yourself?  That's my fav fast food, you can pack on all the veggies you want, and it's not a "consolation prize" to build something healthy there.  Can you throw in a little protein maybe before your aquafit?  A little cheese with some fruit maybe?  Sounds like you've made some good choices for the rest of your day, and good for you for planning ahead for your special lunch later in the week.
> 
> Great WI's, folks! I agree, it's inspiring to see others' progress.  :



I ended up being quite hungry at the end of the day (would have been ok on a day I was going home for dinner but not on an aquafit day) so on the way I grabbed a cheeseburger and small fries at McDonalds. Because of my good eating during the day I was able to fit it in under my daily points and I figured this way I would get my fix in for the week and be able to work it off right after. When I came home I was hungry again so I had a few baby potatoes with the most yummy salsa and a banana. 

Glad to hear you enjoyed the show and good for you for getting through dinner


----------



## coastgirl

dizzyr said:


> I ended up being quite hungry at the end of the day (would have been ok on a day I was going home for dinner but not on an aquafit day) so on the way I grabbed a cheeseburger and small fries at McDonalds. Because of my good eating during the day I was able to fit it in under my daily points and I figured this way I would get my fix in for the week and be able to work it off right after. When I came home I was hungry again so I had a few baby potatoes with the most yummy salsa and a banana.



Good for you!  I had a BK meal with the kids last week--my 12 yo had the same basic burger I did and thought it was pretty small!   But if you know what you're doing, as you said, you get the fix.  I also found it wasn't particularly satisfying for long, sounds like you did a great healthy supplement later.


----------



## coastgirl

Board hog here.   Had my WI this morning, down 1.7 and I made my 5%!     I tried to stick on plan for the last couple of days of my week--thanks for the push when I needed it. It's also my first 10 lbs (10.7 thankyouverymuch!).  I have a couple of old "10 pound ribbons" from when I did the plan before so I'm going to pull one out.  And I promised myself a pedicure when I hit 10 lbs--not exactly sandal weather yet but I've got icky "winter feet".


----------



## bumbershoot

coastgirl said:


> Board hog here.   Had my WI this morning, down 1.7 and I made my 5%!     I tried to stick on plan for the last couple of days of my week--thanks for the push when I needed it. It's also my first 10 lbs (10.7 thankyouverymuch!).  I have a couple of old "10 pound ribbons" from when I did the plan before so I'm going to pull one out.  And I promised myself a pedicure when I hit 10 lbs--not exactly sandal weather yet but I've got icky "winter feet".



Congrats!

I have an old 10% keychain or two, and I gave one back to myself when I hit my *second* 10%.  Come to think of it, I hit my third...I should probably find the other one I have.  It's fun to do those things.  




dizzyr said:


> So today was my first time on my new plan and I ended up using 13 points for breakfast, snack and lunch. I have a WW Aloha bar for my before aquafit snack and thats another 3 points bringing my total before dinner total to 16. I now realize I was crazy to think I could do it under 10!
> 
> 
> *I was thinking about you the other day, when I managed to eat only 10 points and it was 4 and I was starting to get really weird.  I didn't even have any zero point foods with me.  And worse, I was at a birthday party (my son's friend) and they brought in pizza.  Which smelled SO good, but we had *just* made dinner plans for after the party and I didn't want to mess that up.  Oh I was SO hungry by the time I got to dinner.*
> 
> 
> For breakfast I had a yogurt and when I got to work I had some carrots, celery and cucumbers. Lunch was actually delicious (more than I expected)  I made a salad with lettuce, tomatoes, red peppers, shrimp, gyro meat, feta and tzatziki with a little bit of balsamic vinaigrette and fresh fruit for desert. Once you start to add up the feta, dressing and meat the points start to add up (*it certainly makes me realize more how I used to think I was under my points when I wasnt tracking that there was no way I was!*). Ill have the same thing for lunch tomorrow and then on Wednesday we are having a going away lunch for a co worker at a Chinese restaurant so Ill use more points on that day.
> 
> *Those realizations are powerful, aren't they?  The "ah, no wonder" moments...*
> 
> I am still kind of hungry. Not starving certainly but I dont feel full. In reality this is probably how Im supposed to feel after a meal but since I usually overeat it seems weird to me. I dont know if it will be enough to last till after aquafit with just a granola bar so I may need to have something else this afternoon. I dont know what Im going to have for dinner tonight as Monday is our busy night (girls both have activities after school and in the evening and I do aquafit). Usually my dh and the girls have subway and then I pick up Thai food after aquafit but I dont want to do that so Ill have to come up with another plan. I still have lots of points for the day left over so thats not a problem. It would be better if I could eat before aquafit since I could then work it off right away but I dont have time.



Getting used to the "not stuffed" feeling is a process, that's for sure!




dizzyr said:


> WOW that's fabulous!!!! I am always happy when I hear people are losing weight but when I hear it's an amount like this I'm inspired too. I have more than that to reach my goal and at times it's seems completely overwhelming. I realize that we are all in this together but sometimes I feel like someone who only has 20 lbs to lose can't ever understand the sheer overwhelmingness I feel when I think of how much weight I need to lose to reach goal. (and I am jealous of them for it!). The reality is though I put the weight on so I need to work at it a pound at a time to take it off. If you don't mind I'd love to hear more about your story - what was your inspiration, how long did it take, what tips worked for you etc.



If you're on the WW forum, have you run across Wendy yet?  She is an amazing inspiration, and hangs out on the "more to lose" boards (the main boards there are like the Community Board here, but with namecalling, making fun, and calling out of people ALLOWED....but she says the "more to lose" people are really nice and accepting of anyone hanging out there with them).  She lost 302 lbs.  She is a Zumba teacher at my Y and attends meetings at my center (though on Sunday vs my Saturday).  I've met her now.    She was featured on People and Oprah...  You can find articles about her by googling "weight watchers tacoma wendy".  (using that, it's the komonews.com link)

I can't find it anymore, but she used to have a very simple blog where she logged in each weigh-in.  It took her about 5 years to lose her weight, which sounds so long, but in the end, she lost that weight.  I liked looking at the log of WIs because it showed me that every week, even the gain weeks, is a step closer to goal, no matter how far away the goal might be.  She just kept on going, kept doing the program, just continued, and she got there.  

The process to lose - eating less than you used to - is the same for everyone.  It's the *time* spent eating at that level that can take longer for those with more to lose.  Of course, having spent my teens and early 20s trying to take off those last 5-20 lbs and failing utterly, I know that even 20 lbs can take a LONG time!  A friend of mine in WW is TWO pounds away from her goal, and has been hovering in that range since December.  It's making her nutty.  But it's the same process for everyone.  Which I had to realize when I hit my 40 lb mark and started thinking negatively about my leader because that's "all" she had lost to hit goal.  And I realized that thinking that sort of thing might be natural, but at the end of the process we ALL will have to watch ourselves forever more, and that's where the REAL time is...  We'll all end up the same after we hit goal, right?  At the same time I know that even for me the total is overwhelming.  Right now at <20 away from my original goal I feel further away from it than I did when I was starting.   And DH has his own confusing feelings about his process (if he can get to WW goal his loss will be 200 almost exactly), and he's on the slower loss track because that's just his metabolism.

But I still really want my husband to meet Wendy, because he has a lot to lose and can get really overwhelmed and despairing when he thinks of the whole process.  And he has NO idea if he'll ever be able to hit the WW goal just because of how he is built.  He's never been there except as a young teen, and he has always been considered (by himself, by his MOM, and probably by his doctor) as being overweight, though he and his mom (especially) really exaggerated HOW heavy he was as a child and teen.  But in short, he doesn't know if he'll end up using a doctor's note goal.  The idea makes him sad because he'd be a GREAT WW leader, and you can't be a leader with a doctor's note goal.    

Anyway, I'm digressing, big time.  

Since my stated loss-goal is 80ish lbs I might not be who you want to answer, but I will anyway.  I finally re-joined WW last year after seeing a new-to-me picture of Jennifer Hudson.  Her body just totally transformed, and that astonished me.  I had sort of figured that I would end up looking like I still had weight to lose, and that bugged me enough that I wouldn't rejoin, but her absolute transformation got my butt to the meetings.  First meeting I sat right under the poster of that picture of her.  She was my buddy for that meeting.   

But that came after a 2 week Disneyland/Universal Orlando (yep, bicoastal) trip where I hurt with EVERY step, where not just my ankles swelled but also my leg, and I was just miserable the whole time.  DH and I also were really noticing that DS was all alone in all pictures; if we died our son would have no proof that we had existed since he was something like 3 years old.  And that made us sad.  DH is better about sucking it up and taking pictures, so he started getting in photos.  That I took.  And was never in.  I had to start losing in order to get into pictures; I just wasn't strong enough to deal with the photos until then.

Anyway, those things got me in the door, and although I admit sometimes I wish I could just stuff my face with a couple of the trigger foods I haven't yet allowed myself (weird ones...this chipotle dip that's like "pimento cheese" only with chipotle, and marinated artichoke hearts...), once I started losing it's like there was no going back.  It just feels so good (even if it's scary sometimes) I don't want to go back.


----------



## Jeslynb

Molly, I just wanted to thank you for your great post.  I looked up Wendy and found her on Facebook (google Wendy Tacoma Weight Watchers and Zumba and she should pop up).

I also like what you wrote about how losing weight makes you feel so good that you don't want to go back to bad habits/foods.

I have really been struggling and after checking in here with you and the others who are finding success, I feel inspired.  Thanks!


----------



## pwdebbie

Thanks for the info about Wendy.  When I get home (currently babysitting my grandtwins who are watching Caillou and begging for a snack, lol) I will look her up.

I was up .6 this week -- which was a whole lot less than my home scale said.  I am still hoping to reach 85 lbs off by my last wi before our WDW trip (two more to go).  I believe it is 1.8 to go.  We aren't doing Easter dinner this weekend -- everyone is too busy, so our big eating day will be April 6 and my last wi before the trip is April 9.  Great incentive to not overeat that day.

Well, it finally happened.  Dh and I were at Red Lobster and man walked past that I was sure was one of dh's golfing buddies, but he just kept right on going.  Then I saw his wife and she came over and said, "Do I know you?"  Dh said, "Well, you definitely know me."  The lights went on and she looked at me and said, "Oh, I didn't recognize you.  Have you been ill?"  No ma'am, I look like this on purpose!    I then told her I'd joined WW and lost about 83 lbs and she was absolutely shocked.  She said I should stop losing now and when I told her I had about 40 more to go she insisted that would be too low.  Then I showed her what was in my take-home box -- a whole steak and the whole serving of mashed potatoes and half my lobster tail.  I ate two biscuits (I know, I know), half a lobster pizza, a salad, all my broccoli, and started on the lobster tail when I realized, "Hey, I'm full.  I don't want to eat any more."  To me, that is a victory.  Now I get to look forward to that steak for lunch today!


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:


> Thanks for the info about Wendy.  When I get home (currently babysitting my grandtwins who are watching Caillou and begging for a snack, lol) I will look her up.
> 
> I was up .6 this week -- which was a whole lot less than my home scale said.  I am still hoping to reach 85 lbs off by my last wi before our WDW trip (two more to go).  I believe it is 1.8 to go.  We aren't doing Easter dinner this weekend -- everyone is too busy, so our big eating day will be April 6 and my last wi before the trip is April 9.  Great incentive to not overeat that day.
> 
> Well, it finally happened.  Dh and I were at Red Lobster and man walked past that I was sure was one of dh's golfing buddies, but he just kept right on going.  Then I saw his wife and she came over and said, "Do I know you?"  Dh said, "Well, you definitely know me."  The lights went on and she looked at me and said, "Oh, I didn't recognize you.  Have you been ill?"  No ma'am, I look like this on purpose!    I then told her I'd joined WW and lost about 83 lbs and she was absolutely shocked.  She said I should stop losing now and when I told her I had about 40 more to go she insisted that would be too low.  Then I showed her what was in my take-home box -- a whole steak and the whole serving of mashed potatoes and half my lobster tail.  I ate two biscuits (I know, I know), half a lobster pizza, a salad, all my broccoli, and started on the lobster tail when I realized, "Hey, I'm full.  I don't want to eat any more."  To me, that is a victory.  Now I get to look forward to that steak for lunch today!



I've gotten that "You're getting too thin!" and "Isn't it time for you to stop now?" thing before.  It seems like sort of a compliment...but I'm never sure how to take it!


----------



## coastgirl

Debbie, that must've felt great (and kinda fun) when those people walked by you!  83 lbs, how fantastic. Looking forward to good news for you on Ap 9 (or sooner!).


----------



## dizzyr

coastgirl said:


> Board hog here.   Had my WI this morning, down 1.7 and I made my 5%!     I tried to stick on plan for the last couple of days of my week--thanks for the push when I needed it. It's also my first 10 lbs (10.7 thankyouverymuch!).  I have a couple of old "10 pound ribbons" from when I did the plan before so I'm going to pull one out.  And I promised myself a pedicure when I hit 10 lbs--not exactly sandal weather yet but I've got icky "winter feet".



Woohoooo glad to hear that!!


----------



## dizzyr

Thank you Molly for that great post  I am certainly going to look up Wendy. I have joined WW in the past a bunch of times and I feel like its different this time  that Im really going to do it. (that being said I joined in July and then stopped going from December  Feb but I still kept my membership active because I really felt I wasnt ready to quit). Im like you and your husband, I hate myself in photos and there are not very many of me that I havent deleted after the fact. I love taking photos and my girls always want to take photos so I let them or my dh take them and then delete them which I think it almost worse because they think they have all these photos of me and they really dont. 

I have always been overweight but I was always still so active (Ive gone skydiving, parasailing, cliff diving, white water rafting, scuba diving etc) and I cant do any of that now. My 10 year old really wants to go parasailing in Castaway Cay so Im using that as my focus  I need to loose enough to go with her. There are so many things I want to do with the kids that I cant do now and its so not fair to them. I also really want to do the CC 5K so Ive been looking up the C25K training stuff and I think I will start it in July. Ill spend the next three months working up my stamina. I know as soon as I start to see results Ill be more motivated I just need to get to that point  thanks for the encouragement. 

Debbie congrats to you on both the not being recognized and on the realization that you were stuffed! Im going to Olive Garden for dinner tomorrow night and my usual process is to STUFF myself with appetizers, salad and breadsticks and then eat half my pasta and bring the rest home with more breadsticks. This time I will have no appetizers, one breadstick with my salad and one with my pasta (not quite there to do just one!) and then bring half my pasta home.


----------



## dizzyr

We had a staff lunch today of sushi and Im not a big fan of it so I brought my own salad and a few baby potatoes and salsa. They had homemade cookies and I had a half and then they opened a big box of Purdys chocolates so I passed it around to everyone pointing out all the really good ones so by the time it was my turn there wasnt any I liked! Problem solved LOL


----------



## bumbershoot

keahgirl8 said:


> I've gotten that "You're getting too thin!" and "Isn't it time for you to stop now?" thing before.  It seems like sort of a compliment...but I'm never sure how to take it!



I *try* to take it as a compliment, but it's the exact people who say it that make me wonder.  Like, from my best friend I would want to take a serious look at myself because I would take her seriously and at face value.  From a different friend I would wonder if there was some "why can't I do that?" feeling going on and she might hope I would stop before I really get there.  (she got to an Ann Taylor size 4 while still counting an imperial pint of beer as the same points as a 12 oz beer...that was never going to be sustainable given the amount of beer she drank so it's no surprise she isn't a 4 anymore...and that's not even counting her wine intake, LOL).

And from my mother in law?  Oh heck no I will not take it as a compliment.  We're just about the same height, and my current goal is how much she weighs at doctor's appointments (wearing shoes and full outfits), and I know she doesn't want me to get to a point where she can't say "you're so fat I don't recognize you!" anymore.  (an actual quote, said the first time on the second time she ever met me).

I was visiting my BIL and his fabulous partner, and his partner was telling me how great I looked (this was a few months ago and at least 10 lbs ago, and I'm STILL not even to the upper limit of WW weight, still higher than that) and how I shouldn't lose more weight.  BIL disagreed with him, while looking me up and down really critically.  I felt like I was on "what not to wear" (which I'm sure I should be in reality, LOL) or Project Runway or something.  And he just about nailed exactly how much more I had to go until that upper WW weight, and said that *then* I should stop.  

I far preferred that, even though he was saying "yep I can still see that you can lose more fat", to the more suspect people with their murky reasons for saying that I should stop.  (and since I've been a suspect, jealous person with murky, jealous reasons, I feel like I know what I'm talking about)


****
I was lurking on the WW message boards and saw that others have noticed what I have.  When you start getting close to goal, you can start looking a bit peaky.  Pinched face, just a bit too bony in the shoulders, and that is what makes many people start saying that, even when you know you have more excess fat to lose elsewhere.  For some people, it just hits the face hard, and makes you look a bit unhealthy and sometimes older than you care to look.  But once those people stabilize and start maintaining, it's like the body shifts the fat cells around a bit, the face fills out a little more again over time, maybe the collarbones aren't AS prominent, and you sort of fit back into your face again.  Same weight (or even less), but your body is used to it now, and you don't look as "pinched".  

I'm watching the process in the person who most recently made goal in our meetings.  She's my meeting-hero because her stats are just about the same as mine, though she's a touch older and has a HIGH stress job as a nurse, and I know nurses often have a really hard time keeping their weight down (darned hospital food and difficult hours).    

Weirdly, she's been saying it to me, too, that I must be at goal.  But I think her body image is still a bit warped, if she thinks that she is the same size as me, because she's a few sizes smaller, that's for sure!


----------



## dizzyr

Woohoo WI this morning -5.1!!!!!

It's a nice kick off to being back on track.


----------



## coastgirl

Holy crow, 5lbs! Well done dizzyr, that's a nice boost, and makes up for your "vacation"!


----------



## tubachick

so excited!!


Had WI this morning, lost 3.2, met my 5% goal and hit another 5 lb mark!!  For a total of 18.0  

BUT.........  what made me even more happy was that I could finally use the WII Fit without it telling me to check my weight I exceeded the limit.  

Happy Saturday Everyone!!!


----------



## coastgirl

Congrats, what a great week for you!  Love that 5%, eh?  Nice feedback that you have already made a difference.


----------



## pwdebbie

Today I bought some Bermuda shorts for our upcoming Disney trip.  Size 14!   A year ago I wore size 22.  :


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:


> Today I bought some Bermuda shorts for our upcoming Disney trip.  Size 14!   A year ago I wore size 22.  :



That's fantastic!  Good for you!


----------



## coastgirl

WTG Debbie!  What a great change for you!


----------



## bumbershoot

pwdebbie said:


> Today I bought some Bermuda shorts for our upcoming Disney trip.  Size 14!   A year ago I wore size 22.  :



Woohoo!!!!!!  That is so exciting.




**********

DH lost over a pound this week, so he's almost back to pre-vacation weight (he only gained 3 but had a 2 week long trip to Russia shortly afterwards and it's been hard for him).  But he looks so different; the two-sizes-lower pants that we bought him before vacation are getting loose, his legs are changing shape, and his back is getting a little bit narrower.  He's having obvious changes that others can see, even though the scale is going slow.  Thank goodness it's not just me telling him about these changes.


----------



## tubachick

pwdebbie said:


> Today I bought some Bermuda shorts for our upcoming Disney trip.  Size 14!   A year ago I wore size 22.  :



great job!


----------



## pwdebbie

bumbershoot said:


> DH lost over a pound this week, so he's almost back to pre-vacation weight (he only gained 3 but had a 2 week long trip to Russia shortly afterwards and it's been hard for him).  But he looks so different; the two-sizes-lower pants that we bought him before vacation are getting loose, his legs are changing shape, and his back is getting a little bit narrower.  He's having obvious changes that others can see, even though the scale is going slow.  Thank goodness it's not just me telling him about these changes.



Yay for your husband.  We don't have to rely on the scale to know that we are getting healthier.


----------



## robinb

bumbershoot said:


> I was lurking on the WW message boards and saw that others have noticed what I have.  When you start getting close to goal, you can start looking a bit peaky.  Pinched face, just a bit too bony in the shoulders, and that is what makes many people start saying that, even when you know you have more excess fat to lose elsewhere.  For some people, it just hits the face hard, and makes you look a bit unhealthy and sometimes older than you care to look.  But once those people stabilize and start maintaining, it's like the body shifts the fat cells around a bit, the face fills out a little more again over time, maybe the collarbones aren't AS prominent, and you sort of fit back into your face again.  Same weight (or even less), but your body is used to it now, and you don't look as "pinched".


(Sitting in my SSR Studio waiting for my family to finish packing ...) I know what you mean about that "pinched" look.  Google "Lisa Rambo" one of Biggest Loser.  She lost 108 pounds and looked VERY pinched and well ... ill.

I think the pinched/ill look is part of it.  I also think that for _some people_ dieting is an obsession/addiction.  The food addiction gets turned upside down and is refocused to weight loss, exercising and counting calories/points.  The scale, the clothes and the comments are all positive reinforcement.   I do think that some comments are based in jealousy but I think most of them are based on true concern about addition & eating disorders.


----------



## dizzyr

tubachick said:


> so excited!!
> 
> Had WI this morning, lost 3.2, met my 5% goal and hit another 5 lb mark!!  For a total of 18.0
> 
> BUT.........  what made me even more happy was that I could finally use the WII Fit without it telling me to check my weight I exceeded the limit.
> 
> Happy Saturday Everyone!!!



Congrats! Our numbers are very similar, I just hit my 5% this week too - total 19.2 lbs. I think I need to pull out my wii too!


----------



## dizzyr

coastgirl said:


> Holy crow, 5lbs! Well done dizzyr, that's a nice boost, and makes up for your "vacation"!



I was pretty pleased that's for sure! I don't expect it to happen every week but it sure would be nice lol!


----------



## dizzyr

pwdebbie said:


> Today I bought some Bermuda shorts for our upcoming Disney trip.  Size 14!   A year ago I wore size 22.  :



Woohoo good for you! I might actually enjoy shopping for my trip this time - never thought of that! Another good reason to stay on track


----------



## dizzyr

bumbershoot said:


> Woohoo!!!!!!  That is so exciting.
> 
> **********
> 
> DH lost over a pound this week, so he's almost back to pre-vacation weight (he only gained 3 but had a 2 week long trip to Russia shortly afterwards and it's been hard for him).  But he looks so different; the two-sizes-lower pants that we bought him before vacation are getting loose, his legs are changing shape, and his back is getting a little bit narrower.  He's having obvious changes that others can see, even though the scale is going slow.  Thank goodness it's not just me telling him about these changes.



I'm glad he's getting positive comments from people. I think I'll take my measurements this week for the weeks it feels like the pounds aren't going down. Your dh and I have pretty much the same amount to lose so tell him I'm right there with him


----------



## bumbershoot

dizzyr said:


> I'm glad he's getting positive comments from people. I think I'll take my measurements this week for the weeks it feels like the pounds aren't going down. Your dh and I have pretty much the same amount to lose so tell him I'm right there with him



Yes take those measurements!  It's the hardest thing to do, but it's so rewarding later on (says a person who couldn't face it early on and now regrets it). with men's sizes he sort of has to know his waist measurement, unlike women, though I guess we have to know bust size as we lose weight. Anyway, you will thank yourself later on. 

Yesterday we took all his old jeans and khakis to goodwill, so that some bigger men can have more selection while shopping there. It made him so happy to see them go. 

I will tell him what you said!  He likes support, that's for sure. 


Last night I finally calculated the points for the candy today...6 for a serving of the little Reese's peanut butter eggs and 5 for the crunch "nest eggs". Always good to do before you open the package!


----------



## coastgirl

Neat for your dh!

Totally agree on the pre-calculating!!  Means you enjoy your treat without guilt.

I had a box of teeny Lindt gold bunnies for dh and I...calculated the points, only 2 per.  Was looking forward to it.  And I LOST them!    I put them "in a safe place" so the kids wouldn't find them.


----------



## bumbershoot

coastgirl said:


> I had a box of teeny Lindt gold bunnies for dh and I...calculated the points, only 2 per.  Was looking forward to it.  And I LOST them!    I put them "in a safe place" so the kids wouldn't find them.



Noooooooo!  That's just frustrating.


----------



## dizzyr

coastgirl said:


> Neat for your dh!
> 
> Totally agree on the pre-calculating!!  Means you enjoy your treat without guilt.
> 
> I had a box of teeny Lindt gold bunnies for dh and I...calculated the points, only 2 per.  Was looking forward to it.  And I LOST them!    I put them "in a safe place" so the kids wouldn't find them.



Oh I hate it when I do that!!!


----------



## robinb

robinb said:


> (Sitting in my SSR Studio waiting for my family to finish packing ...) I know what you mean about that "pinched" look.  Google "Lisa Rambo" one of Biggest Loser.  She lost 108 pounds and looked VERY pinched and well ... ill.
> 
> I think the pinched/ill look is part of it.  I also think that for _some people_ dieting is an obsession/addiction.  The food addiction gets turned upside down and is refocused to weight loss, exercising and counting calories/points.  The scale, the clothes and the comments are all positive reinforcement.   I do think that some comments are based in jealousy but I think most of them are based on true concern about addition & eating disorders.


I just wanted to make sure that everyone knew this was NOT directed at anyone on the thread.  I don't think anyone here has an eating disorder .


----------



## keahgirl8

It's weigh-in day!  I lost 1.2 pounds, 116.6 overall, and officially exceeded my goal!


----------



## dizzyr

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day!  I lost 1.2 pounds, 116.6 overall, and officially exceeded my goal!



Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coastgirl

COngratulations!  What a fabulous achievement.


----------



## robinb

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day!  I lost 1.2 pounds, 116.6 overall, and officially exceeded my goal!



Awesome!!!!  Congratulations. You worked really hard for that!


----------



## bumbershoot

robinb said:


> I just wanted to make sure that everyone knew this was NOT directed at anyone on the thread.  I don't think anyone here has an eating disorder .



I hadn't actually seen that post (I tend to miss chunks of posts), but it's an interesting thought, that it's coming from concern over something like that.  Though with me anyone who is close knows that I experimented with bulemia one summer break during college and actually GAINED weight.  There went that experiment, thank goodness!  It was highly unpleasant.





keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day!  I lost 1.2 pounds, 116.6 overall, and officially exceeded my goal!



Wow!  Yay!  Have you decided to keep going, or are you now setting yourself into maintenance mode?


----------



## tubachick

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day!  I lost 1.2 pounds, 116.6 overall, and officially exceeded my goal!



Great Job!!!   How exciting!!! 



dizzyr said:


> Congrats! Our numbers are very similar, I just hit my 5% this week too - total 19.2 lbs. I think I need to pull out my wii too!



I was so happy to get on the WII (and not have it yell at me) I over did it!!!     I Hoola-Hooped for way too long, and then tried to do the step aerobics-- was I was not qualified to do.    But I still did it.  I couldn't walk at all the next day.  But the thrill of being able to actually use the Fitness board was exciting!!!


----------



## keahgirl8

bumbershoot said:


> Wow!  Yay!  Have you decided to keep going, or are you now setting yourself into maintenance mode?



I am in maintenance mode.  I am going to do that and keep running and strength training to tone up the areas I'm not 100% happy with yet.  I don't think I need to lose any more, I just need to tone.


----------



## Aburns8

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day!  I lost 1.2 pounds, 116.6 overall, and officially exceeded my goal!




Congratulations on a job well done! You worked your butt off, literally


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> It's weigh-in day!  I lost 1.2 pounds, 116.6 overall, and officially exceeded my goal!



I am so excited for you!  Give yourself a big pat on the back and then do something to celebrate.  (Notice I said "do" and not "eat."  I'm still wanting to celebrate with food but I'm trying to learn other ways.)


----------



## keahgirl8

Thanks everyone!  Your support means a lot and has been a big part of my journey.


----------



## coastgirl

tubachick said:


> I was so happy to get on the WII (and not have it yell at me) I over did it!!!     I Hoola-Hooped for way too long, and then tried to do the step aerobics-- was I was not qualified to do.    But I still did it.  I couldn't walk at all the next day.  But the thrill of being able to actually use the Fitness board was exciting!!!



Cool for you!  I have to try again with the wii.  I was using it last fall and my weight was all over the place--then I read it isn't accurate on carpet. I was so ticked off I turned it off and haven't turned it on since.  (Except to watch netflix!)



pwdebbie said:


> I am so excited for you!  Give yourself a big pat on the back and then do something to celebrate.  (Notice I said "do" and not "eat."  I'm still wanting to celebrate with food but I'm trying to learn other ways.)



That is reeeeeally hard for me, too Debbie, and hard for me not to love my kids with food.  Not there yet--let me know any good ideas you have on that!

So, anyone mess with WI days?  Mine is Wednesday but I have a meeting Wed morning so I am considering going early, tomorrow instead.  I could go weigh in late Wed but I'd miss "my" meeting, so if I do it tomorrow I can WI and get to a meeting, albeit a different one.  A couple of weeks ago I went a day late, because of a storm day (kids home on Wed, and couldn't get out of the driveway).  Going early seems like a horse of different colour, though.


----------



## dizzyr

coastgirl said:


> So, anyone mess with WI days?  Mine is Wednesday but I have a meeting Wed morning so I am considering going early, tomorrow instead.  I could go weigh in late Wed but I'd miss "my" meeting, so if I do it tomorrow I can WI and get to a meeting, albeit a different one.  A couple of weeks ago I went a day late, because of a storm day (kids home on Wed, and couldn't get out of the driveway).  Going early seems like a horse of different colour, though.



I originally had the monthly membership that included meetings and there were two that I could make it to. One on Fridays near my work and one on Tuesdays or Saturdays near my house. It seemed that I could never make it to the same one more than twice in a row and it was messing it all up because half my WI would be at one place on one day and the other half at another place on another day. I finally just bought a good digital scale and changed my membership to online only. I do miss the meetings a bit but I wasn't going enough to justify the extra cost and aggravation. 

Now I weigh in on Friday mornings but I don't record it until Saturdays. I do this because when I joined WW the first time a LONG time ago I used to WI on Fridays at lunch and then I would treat myself to lunch at McDonalds (I just love their fries!) and we'd always either get take out or go for dinner Friday night so I would stop counting points on Friday once I weighed in and then Saturday morning I would get up, go to the pool and start my week. I loved that and had alot of success. It was easier not to cheat during the week when I knew I had Friday to look forward to. 

On the Iphone app if I pick Friday as my WI day then the points reset on Friday and I want them to reset on Saturday but I still wanna have my no counting points Friday afternoon (kinda like my cake and eat it too LOL!) so I WI on Friday and record that weight on Sat and start my new week off on Sat morning. I *know* that it shouldn't really matter when I weigh in but ............I do it that way anyway LOL!


----------



## coastgirl

Thanks dizzyr...that seems to be where I am at right now, stuck between Tues and Wed.  I wanted Tues but found the meeting hard to get to.  I don't love the leader on Wednesdays but it does feel like my "home". I went this morning, same place different leader.  I liked this leader better I think (and her meeting was significantly busier--which tells you something).  There's an online membership in Canada now that includes unlimited meetings plus all the online resources, so that's what I do.  I need someone else to weigh me!


----------



## dizzyr

coastgirl said:


> There's an online membership in Canada now that includes unlimited meetings plus all the online resources, so that's what I do.  I need someone else to weigh me!


That's the one I originally had. I like the meetings but when I knew I was going to miss one it was as if I had been given a free pass and the tracking would fall by the wayside. Now I force myself to wi every Friday.


----------



## molitva

I just started weight watchers online last night. I'm hoping I can do without the meetings because of money right now. I've never tried Weight Watchers but I really need something to motivate me right now.

It's given me 31 points to eat and 10lbs for my first goal. I feel like that's a reasonable amount of points. 

I've spent some time this morning trying to navigate the app and the online tools. It's a little bit overwhelming. 

I know my weakness is lunch. I have co-workers that like to eat out and lunch with co-workers is about the extent of my socialization. It's hard to pass it up. So, the goal is to try to find healthier choices when I do go out.

I really want this to work this time. DBF has lost 90lbs in the past year on his own and I must admit that I'm feeling pangs of jealousy. We started at the same time and I stalled out after losing 20lbs. His dedication to eating right and exercising every day ran circles around mine.

Any suggestions or tips? Anyone doing online only? Does anyone feel strongly that meetings are the best way to go?


----------



## coastgirl

Welcome molitva!  I think many women find it tough to diet with men because their metabolisms tend to make it easier for them to loose.  That said, 20 lbs was a FABULOUS result for you last time.  I'm sure you can continue it with the support of the plan.

I always check the restaurant's website before I eat out, and use the points calculator to work out a few choices.  Maybe there are two things that look good but one is 15 point and one is 30 points.  (Seriously.  Restaurant food can be evil.) I find that if you plan ahead and make informed choices you are much better off.  If it's a local place and you don't have nutrition info you can usually find a "generic" that's close enough in the food database.

Meetings--I don't love or hate them but they keep me accountable.  I usually learn something, and when I first joined I learned A LOT.  So I might consider it for a month or two if the budget allows, or if you find you aren't getting the results you hoped for.  Do they still charge registration fees?  I wasn't charged but the online+meetings package I have allowed me to skip that.  They have always had "sales" that waive the registration fee.

Again, welcome, and good luck to you.  Ask away, there's a great bunch of people here to help you out.


----------



## keahgirl8

molitva said:


> I just started weight watchers online last night. I'm hoping I can do without the meetings because of money right now. I've never tried Weight Watchers but I really need something to motivate me right now.
> 
> It's given me 31 points to eat and 10lbs for my first goal. I feel like that's a reasonable amount of points.
> 
> I've spent some time this morning trying to navigate the app and the online tools. It's a little bit overwhelming.
> 
> I know my weakness is lunch. I have co-workers that like to eat out and lunch with co-workers is about the extent of my socialization. It's hard to pass it up. So, the goal is to try to find healthier choices when I do go out.
> 
> I really want this to work this time. DBF has lost 90lbs in the past year on his own and I must admit that I'm feeling pangs of jealousy. We started at the same time and I stalled out after losing 20lbs. His dedication to eating right and exercising every day ran circles around mine.
> 
> Any suggestions or tips? Anyone doing online only? Does anyone feel strongly that meetings are the best way to go?



I am an online member.  I have been on WW for just over a year and I am now maintaining.  It can be done this way, but I also know some people that swear by the meetings!


----------



## coastgirl

Forgot to say, my WI yesterday was down 2.1.   That's 12.8 over 8 weeks, or about 1.5 lbs/wk.  I'll take it.   Best supporting actress award goes to my pup, for making me walk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Isn't she adorable?


----------



## bumbershoot

For those of you working out, be careful as you increase them!  

I've been jogging on the treadmill, trying to get my cardio and lungs up to speed before i start running outside, and I've been increasing my speed and my stamina.  I eat my activity points, and have been carrying a serving of dry cereal with me, to eat some of 10 minutes before I run, and then after my workout.  Keeps the brain working with the carbs, and gives me some carby-sugar until I get home and have dinner.

Yesterday I had a chocolate covered biscotti around 2pm, and then decided I'd "nourished" myself enough before the run, and didn't bring my cereal.  Being Points-foolish.

Had a GREAT workout on the treadmill, fabulous jog, and as DS and I walked to the car got woozy.  It passed quickly, though.  Got home, asked DH if he would cook a simple dinner, went to shower.  I was stretching out my back under the water, got woozy, and the next thing I remember is someone saying OW and then DH coming in to find me sitting in the tub with a painful head, wondering what had happened.  I seem to have hit my head on the faucet; it could have been horrible.  


So be CAREFUL!  If you're increasing those workouts, be sure you have your food planned out and try to not let that happen.


----------



## coastgirl

Yikes, Molly that's scary!  I'm glad you are ok!  I will get what I describe as "low blood sugar-y" if I don't eat or drink enough, especially before exercise.  That's all bad enough, but it usually makes me feel icky enough that I fix it.  Sorry that happened to you!


----------



## bumbershoot

molitva said:


> I just started weight watchers online last night. I'm hoping I can do without the meetings because of money right now. I've never tried Weight Watchers but I really need something to motivate me right now.
> 
> It's given me 31 points to eat and 10lbs for my first goal. I feel like that's a reasonable amount of points.
> 
> I've spent some time this morning trying to navigate the app and the online tools. It's a little bit overwhelming.
> 
> I know my weakness is lunch. I have co-workers that like to eat out and lunch with co-workers is about the extent of my socialization. It's hard to pass it up. So, the goal is to try to find healthier choices when I do go out.
> 
> I really want this to work this time. DBF has lost 90lbs in the past year on his own and I must admit that I'm feeling pangs of jealousy. We started at the same time and I stalled out after losing 20lbs. His dedication to eating right and exercising every day ran circles around mine.
> 
> Any suggestions or tips? Anyone doing online only? Does anyone feel strongly that meetings are the best way to go?




Don't compare yourself to anyone else.  Your body is different from everyone else's, and in general the difference between male and female bodies makes it really impossible to compare weight loss between the two.  Even within a same-sex couple it can be hard; my BIL decided one day that he was going to change, he lost a bunch, started getting strong, and he looks AMAZING.  He never looked back, and he has kept it off for something like 8 years now.  His ex-partner started at the same time and barely lost anything.  He went back to old eating habits, too, especially after they broke up.  BIL's new partner tries to lose as well, but it just doesn't click for him the way it clicked for BIL.  (my husband and I are the exact opposite of the norm, where I've lost 67 and he's at 39 despite both of us following the program...and I know from "this" side there's no judgment at all, just a knowledge that bodies are different...and from talking with him I know that from "his" side he gets sad for himself while at the same time being so happy for me)

Anyway, stop comparing yourself.   

Read through the materials!  I know it's hard to figure out WHAT the plan is when you're online-only, but read through your home page and anything that seems to tell you what the plan is.  Find out what the Good Health Guidelines are, the things that you should be eating (and in what minimum quantities) every day.  

One big suggestion I have is to use the actual nutrition information for the exact thing you are eating, rather than using the generic tracker.  My husband keeps using the generic item, and often it's far more, and sometimes far fewer, pointsplus than what he is actually consuming.  

Another big suggestion is a food scale!  I personally shelled out for the OXO scale that has a higher weight limit, because we have big Fiestaware plates that are heavy.  On our old scale, by the time I put that on there and put my huge salad onto it, it had errored out and I couldn't weigh my salad dressing out.  The scale also has a pull out reader with a backlight button, so if I can't see it under my big plate I just pull it out and look.  I weigh everything that can be weighed.  I go to the gram with my salad dressing (even on splurge nights when I have 1.5 or 2 servings of dressing).  I weigh out my cashews.  I almost always put extra cashews back if I go over the grams.  If it's not weighable, I measure it.  The scale and my willingness to use it has been a huge key to my success.

Remember that the *average* loss is in the .5-2 pound range per week.  An average means there will be outliers, but those are still part of how they make the average.  So you might lose .2 per week and that is totally OK.  If you're following the program, getting in your GHGs, etc, it's OK.  .2 per week still adds up!  

Also, gains will happen.  When you hit lifetime and start maintaining, they will still happen.  My brother and his wife, who have always kept their weight under control, still have gains.  When they happen, they take care of it immediately; and that's what we'll do.  If we're following the program and have a gain...just keep following the program.  Maybe it's hormonal.  Maybe we've just realized that the canned veggies we eat like they are going out of style have 250 grams of sodium per serving (that was me, last week, Friday night before weighin).  Maybe the universe just made gravity stronger, LOL.  Just follow the program.

Know that there's a lot of leeway in HOW you follow the program, points-wise.  Some here eat only the Daily points unless there's a special occasion.  Some eat it all.  I'm in the second group; from early on I ate all of my Weekly points and then added in all (carefully calculated) Activity Points.  And there are those in between.  You get to figure out how you can eat within the program and lose and be happy.  


Best of luck!  For me, I love the meetings.  I like the friendships and camaraderie we have there.  But it's not like it's the meetings teaching me everything.  Honestly, it was the tidbits about the program from the WW message boards that taught me a lot about the program, along with reading my materials (which I didn't do for a month or two), more than the meetings.  I love my leader, but she tends towards being a "yes man", so if someone says something that is simply NOT correct she doesn't tend to correct them.   (so I do )  Much better to get the program from your materials, IMO.  

Again, best of luck!


----------



## bumbershoot

coastgirl said:


> Yikes, Molly that's scary!  I'm glad you are ok!  I will get what I describe as "low blood sugar-y" if I don't eat or drink enough, especially before exercise.  That's all bad enough, but it usually makes me feel icky enough that I fix it.  Sorry that happened to you!



Thank you.  I don't want it to happen to anyone else.  If you're woozy just leaving the gym, turn back around and see if there's something to eat.  I mean, we have a Subway IN the gym...I could have shared a cookie with DS or gotten a kid's sandwich or something.  Even sharing a chocolate milk with DS.

I wondered if it was dehydration, and it's possible, but I was drinking water all day, plus sips while jogging.  Since I'm working towards doing a race, I don't want to drink all through my runs, and give myself a sip at each half mile.  Then I drank more after the jog.  The one thing that makes me question my "I wasn't dehydrated" stance is that my post-run weight was pretty drastically different from when I woke up yesterday.  And that was while I wore sweaty clothes before I showered.  





Just realized I drank 4 servings of coffee yesterday; my morning cups of coffee, then later a 2-shot latte with that biscotti.  I could TOTALLY have had dehydration as a factor, along with not having my normal cereal.  UGH.


----------



## molitva

Thank you all for the kind welcome!

Survived day 1  It's a start!

I ate all my points. I ate out for lunch at a non-chain resturant, so I had to guestimate what the salad dressing was. I didn't exercise, which was one of my hopes for yesterday. 

coastgirl-you have a cute doggie! The registration fees are being waived right now (which is why I signed up when I saw the commercial Tuesday night). I'm going to try the online version for 3 months (which is what I signed up for) and then evaluate. 

bumbershoot-thanks for the encouragment and I know I shouldn't compare. I've used myfitnesspal in the past so I'm trying to get used to the WW app. It's not as smooth to use, in my opinion. I haven't had much luck with the scanner app either. 

I think I'll end up using some of my weekly points, but maybe not all of them all of the time. But we'll see.

Here's to day 2!


----------



## Aburns8

I am at a crossroads with WW right now. I think that I am going to take a break for a while. I am missing the motivation and haven't lost anything, or at least what I have gained, in months. I don't know when I am coming back, but I think that I am just going to save some money and try something else. I am beginning to think we are not a good fit right now. I enjoyed reading about everyone's WW path. I will stop in from time to time to see how everyone is doing.


----------



## coastgirl

molitva said:


> Thank you all for the kind welcome!
> 
> Survived day 1  It's a start!
> 
> I ate all my points. I ate out for lunch at a non-chain resturant, so I had to guestimate what the salad dressing was. I didn'
> t exercise, which was one of my hopes for yesterday.
> 
> Here's to day 2!



Woohoo!  Way to go. I think the first week is the hardest, getting used to the new way of thinking about things.  You're well on your way!  Took me about a month to add exercise to my routine, I just had enough to deal with, you know?  So don't be too hard on yourself, you are already making great efforts.  If today's the day to add exercise, good for you. If instead you put your energy into figuring out what a serving of pasta looks like, or something equally useful, that's good too.

I know some people like to stick to their dailies only, but I feel deprived if I stick to that only.  I usually try to have 15 or 20 weeklies left at the end of the week, though. I also eat my APs (activity points) because I gotta tell you, I HATE to exercise, even when I am at my most fit.  The only thing that gets me out there is knowing I have "room" for that yummy little treat as a result.  I lose faster when I exercise, even if I eat the points.  And the more APs I eat, the fewer weeklies I use. YMMV, but it's better to eat what keeps you from feeling deprived and grumpy than to be really strict, and quit after 3 weeks.  But maybe you know that you need to see a bigger initial loss to keep going...whatever works for you.



Aburns8 said:


> I am at a crossroads with WW right now. I think that I am going to take a break for a while. I am missing the motivation and haven't lost anything, or at least what I have gained, in months. I don't know when I am coming back, but I think that I am just going to save some money and try something else. I am beginning to think we are not a good fit right now. I enjoyed reading about everyone's WW path. I will stop in from time to time to see how everyone is doing.



I'm new here Auburn, but I wanted to wish you well with your next steps.  I think we do need to mix it up from time to time--I paid for my online membership for months after I stopped using it "last time" I did WW, and I resented it and felt guilty about it.  Better to take action for something else.  I see your next trip is almost here--have a GREAT time!


----------



## coastgirl

Ok, I have to say "HOLY CRAP!"  My kids got their report cards today so after school I drove them to Dairy Queen for a treat.  I had a SMALL banana split blizzard because I remembered it being around 6 points.  In my dreams.  TWELVE points.   TWELVE.  Oy.  Well, soup it is for supper...thankfully I have some leftover turkey soup (from the leftover Easter turkey--double leftovers, that's like eating air, right??  )

And what have we learned today class?   Always check BEFORE you order.


----------



## dizzyr

molitva said:


> I just started weight watchers online last night. I'm hoping I can do without the meetings because of money right now. I've never tried Weight Watchers but I really need something to motivate me right now.
> 
> It's given me 31 points to eat and 10lbs for my first goal. I feel like that's a reasonable amount of points.
> 
> I've spent some time this morning trying to navigate the app and the online tools. It's a little bit overwhelming.
> 
> I know my weakness is lunch. I have co-workers that like to eat out and lunch with co-workers is about the extent of my socialization. It's hard to pass it up. So, the goal is to try to find healthier choices when I do go out.
> 
> I really want this to work this time. DBF has lost 90lbs in the past year on his own and I must admit that I'm feeling pangs of jealousy. We started at the same time and I stalled out after losing 20lbs. His dedication to eating right and exercising every day ran circles around mine.
> 
> Any suggestions or tips? Anyone doing online only? Does anyone feel strongly that meetings are the best way to go?



Welcome! I have been on WW this time for about 6 months and I still haven't checked out everything online yet! They also recently made some changes to the app and I still get confused lol.

I would go to a meeting and tell them that you just joined online and are considering joining the meetings too but wanted to sit in on one or two first and I bet they would be fine with that. It would give you a pretty good overview of the program (and you can buy the WW bars if you like to have low point snacks on hand). 

I have like some of the meetings and not others (depends on the leader and the group) and just recently switched my membership to online only so now I use a friend for accountability and this board for motivation  )



coastgirl said:


> Forgot to say, my WI yesterday was down 2.1.   That's 12.8 over 8 weeks, or about 1.5 lbs/wk.  I'll take it.   Best supporting actress award goes to my pup, for making me walk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she adorable?



Woohoo way to go! and yes she is adorable 



bumbershoot said:


> For those of you working out, be careful as you increase them!
> 
> I've been jogging on the treadmill, trying to get my cardio and lungs up to speed before i start running outside, and I've been increasing my speed and my stamina.  I eat my activity points, and have been carrying a serving of dry cereal with me, to eat some of 10 minutes before I run, and then after my workout.  Keeps the brain working with the carbs, and gives me some carby-sugar until I get home and have dinner.
> 
> Yesterday I had a chocolate covered biscotti around 2pm, and then decided I'd "nourished" myself enough before the run, and didn't bring my cereal.  Being Points-foolish.
> 
> Had a GREAT workout on the treadmill, fabulous jog, and as DS and I walked to the car got woozy.  It passed quickly, though.  Got home, asked DH if he would cook a simple dinner, went to shower.  I was stretching out my back under the water, got woozy, and the next thing I remember is someone saying OW and then DH coming in to find me sitting in the tub with a painful head, wondering what had happened.  I seem to have hit my head on the faucet; it could have been horrible.
> 
> 
> So be CAREFUL!  If you're increasing those workouts, be sure you have your food planned out and try to not let that happen.



Don't let that happen again!! If I go too long without eating I start to feel dizzy and then I'm like a crazy person shoving food into my mouth! 



coastgirl said:


> I know some people like to stick to their dailies only, but I feel deprived if I stick to that only.  I usually try to have 15 or 20 weeklies left at the end of the week, though. I also eat my APs (activity points) because I gotta tell you, I HATE to exercise, even when I am at my most fit.  The only thing that gets me out there is knowing I have "room" for that yummy little treat as a result.  I lose faster when I exercise, even if I eat the points.  And the more APs I eat, the fewer weeklies I use. YMMV, but it's better to eat what keeps you from feeling deprived and grumpy than to be really strict, and quit after 3 weeks.  But maybe you know that you need to see a bigger initial loss to keep going...whatever works for you.



I think it also depends on what your point value is - the more you weigh the more points you get so I have a TON of points. I don't even always eat my dailies and I never eat the AP's. I sometimes do eat my weeklies when we go out for dinner and splurge but for the most part it's rare that I will use up more than 5-10 a week. My thinking is as I lose weight my points will go down and I don't want to have to "readjust" everything I've already adjusted because my point value is less. I try and bulk up on 0 point foods - if you don't do that and don't eat your points you will be hungry for sure. Even with not using all my daillies I'm probably still eating more points a day than most people so while it may seem like I'm not eating enough I really am. A perfect example is yesterday I had a banana and raw vegetables for "breakfast" (I don't usually eat before I leave the house and I get to work at 9:45 and 10:00 is break time for everyone else so there are always cut up veggies so I grab a bowlfull), for lunch I had a pita with meat and a ton of veggies, feta cheese and some greek dressing with a bag of baked lays, dinner was a baja salad with a few of my DH's fries. For snack in the evening I had popcorn. At the end of the day I still had 6 dailies left and I also earned 12 activity points which I didn't use. If you had eaten the same thing you would have gone over your daily point value and either had to use up some weeklies or AP so don't feel bad if you use them up and then hear that others don't - it's whatever works for you that matters.  



coastgirl said:


> Ok, I have to say "HOLY CRAP!"  My kids got their report cards today so after school I drove them to Dairy Queen for a treat.  I had a SMALL banana split blizzard because I remembered it being around 6 points.  In my dreams.  TWELVE points.   TWELVE.  Oy.  Well, soup it is for supper...thankfully I have some leftover turkey soup (from the leftover Easter turkey--double leftovers, that's like eating air, right??  )
> 
> And what have we learned today class?   Always check BEFORE you order.



I hate that! Remember how I said I used to go to McDonalds on Fridays after my WI - well one day I decided I was going to still treat myself but have something healthier. There's a Joeys right next to my office so I went and ordered the chicken lettuce wraps to go - brought them back to work and patted myself on the back for a job well done and chowed down on my HEALTHY lunch! THEN I looked up the nutritional information ............................................................. 22 POINTS!! I was devestated! Thank goodness I looked them up after otherwise I wouldn't have enjoyed them as much


----------



## dizzyr

Oh and I just learned what the multi quote button was for - aren't y'all glad


----------



## dizzyr

Aburns8 said:


> I am at a crossroads with WW right now. I think that I am going to take a break for a while. I am missing the motivation and haven't lost anything, or at least what I have gained, in months. I don't know when I am coming back, but I think that I am just going to save some money and try something else. I am beginning to think we are not a good fit right now. I enjoyed reading about everyone's WW path. I will stop in from time to time to see how everyone is doing.



Good luck with whatever you choose to try  I understand the frustration when it's just not working right.


----------



## pwdebbie

coastgirl said:


> Ok, I have to say "HOLY CRAP!"  My kids got their report cards today so after school I drove them to Dairy Queen for a treat.  I had a SMALL banana split blizzard because I remembered it being around 6 points.  In my dreams.  TWELVE points.   TWELVE.  Oy.  Well, soup it is for supper...thankfully I have some leftover turkey soup (from the leftover Easter turkey--double leftovers, that's like eating air, right??  )
> 
> And what have we learned today class?   Always check BEFORE you order.



I had one of those moments too.  I had a cinnamon roll, expecting it to be pretty high in points and it only came out to 5.  I weighed it in grams and then used "Giant cinnamon roll tray" (even though it wasn't Giant brand, figured it was comparable) to figure the points.  So, a few days later, I decided to have another one, cut one the same way I did the first one, weighed the grams, and ate it.  THEN I went to the tracker, input the grams   11 points!  I only get 26 points, that's almost half my points in a cinnamon roll (and believe me, it was not as good or as big as a Starring Rolls cinnamon roll -- hope they still have them because I intend to get one).

I'm not sure I remembered to check in after my Tuesday WI.  Down 1 lb.  .8 and I'll reach 85, my goal for the next trip to WDW, which is ten days away.


----------



## wvjules

Not having a good week.  Easter was a killer.  I had Ihop for breakfast which was a huge amount of points and then dinner!  I'm in the hole by 30 for this week.  I'm also PMSing and bloated.    I haven't been to the gym but one day this week either.  I know I gained around a pound.  I want to skip my WI this week but it feels like cheating.  But I won't skip it...Accountability!  I'll take the gain and move on like I have in the past.  

Congrats Keah for making goal that's awesome!

Everyone here is doing so well!  Good job everyone!


----------



## coastgirl

Jules, you're still here, and that's what matters.  Holidays are HARD.  It's over now, and next week will be better.   Go to your WI, it may be better than you expect (it usually is), and even if it's not, getting there and keeping on is way more important than a short-lived upward blip.

Debbie and Dizzy, glad to hear I'm not the only one to be "misguided" occasionally! 

Weekend's nearly here.   Are we ready??  I save most of my weeklies for Friday and Saturday, which is why my WI is Wednesday!


----------



## dizzyr

I'm so ready for the weekend to be here but I'm not in any way organized! This week was bad for eating out because I hadn't done a grocery run. I'm going to do that first thing tomorrow morning. I also missed my two aquafit classes this week (Easter and student led conferences on aquafit days).


----------



## bumbershoot

wvjules said:


> Not having a good week.  Easter was a killer.  I had Ihop for breakfast which was a huge amount of points and then dinner!  I'm in the hole by 30 for this week.  I'm also PMSing and bloated.



:hug



Finally got in to see my chiro, and I'm feeling umpteen times better.  After falling on Tuesday, the aches and pains just kept showing up until I was in absolute agony Wed night and last night.  So glad he was in his office today and had time.  I can actually lift my legs without crying now.  

I think I did most of the "damage" when I sat back up, while still basically unconscious (I don't remember sitting back up after falling backwards).  Owie.

I'm taking it easy, didn't work out at all today (and was, astonishingly, nowhere near as hungry as I normally am on a Friday).  DH came home on the early side and took DS to his Aikido class, and I spent the time making steel cut oats, which I had with a chopped apple and a little more cinnamon than I intended, LOL.  Pretty good, though I think I would have preferred it with a bit of milk mixed in, to make it a little more liquidy.


Lost some control with the Nestle Crunch Nest Eggs the other night..."Robert, come here, I can't stop eating these...."  "Molly, stop eating them."  Helpful man.  But I tracked them, and I find it really strange to know EXACTLY how many reese's mini eggs and crunch mini eggs I ate this week.  Not sure why it feels strange, but it does.


----------



## wvjules

Today is WI but  not going. (See CB for reason.) Anyway should I self record my weight or just leave it blank and WI next week?


----------



## coastgirl

Molly, glad you're feeling better.  I love my chiro too. I fell upstairs (yeah. I know.) a few weeks ago and caught myself on my hands.  Fine at the time but by week's end my shoulder and neck were a mess.  Viola, a good crunch and, all better!  Sounds like that was quite a fall you took, I'm glad you're on the mend.  Too funny about the eggs.  Sounds like something my dh would do. 

Jules, on the weight tracker it asks where the WI took place--"at meeting" or "elsewhere".  I'd say you should put it in but mark it "elsewhere" because scales vary so much.


----------



## dizzyr

Molly glad you're feeling better. That's funny about the eggs! 

Jules I would still weigh in - when I went to the meetings I would tend to lose accountability if I knew I was going to miss the wi. 

My wi this week was better than I expected without the aquafit -3. Woohoo let's hope I can keep it up.


----------



## wvjules

I'm not going because I'm afraid of the weigh in. I'll just record it as someplace else and officially  weigh in again next week.

ETA: I meant to say I'm not going not because I'm afraid of the weight in.   I worded the above wrong.


----------



## pwdebbie

Jules, there's always people in our meeting who, when asked if they have anything to celebrate say, "I'm up but I'm here."  Not everyone loses every week (I was up two WIs ago myself).  Don't avoid the meeting because of the scale.  Once you skip one meeting, it becomes easier to skip the next and the next and . . .


----------



## dizzyr

wvjules said:


> I'm not going because I'm afraid of the weigh in. I'll just record it as someplace else and officially  weigh in again next week.



Been there - done that, will most likely do it again! Lol.


----------



## dizzyr

pwdebbie said:


> Don't avoid the meeting because of the scale.  Once you skip one meeting, it becomes easier to skip the next and the next and . . .



I totally agree with this.


----------



## wvjules

I didn't go to the meeting because we put our cat to sleep unexpectedly this morning. Not facing the scale had nothing to do with it. 

Yesterday she had difficulty breathing so we took her to the vet. Less than 24 hours later she's gone.  So yeah the scale was not on my mind at all. I was putting my cat to sleep.


----------



## dizzyr

wvjules said:


> I didn't go to the meeting because we put our cat to sleep unexpectedly this morning. Not facing the scale had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Yesterday she had difficulty breathing so we took her to the vet. Less than 24 hours later she's gone.  So yeah the scale was not on my mind at all. I was putting my cat to sleep.



Sorry to hear about your cat


----------



## pwdebbie

wvjules said:


> I didn't go to the meeting because we put our cat to sleep unexpectedly this morning. Not facing the scale had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Yesterday she had difficulty breathing so we took her to the vet. Less than 24 hours later she's gone.  So yeah the scale was not on my mind at all. I was putting my cat to sleep.



Oh I'm so sorry.  My answer must have seemed heartless, and I wanted to be encouraging.  

I can totally understand why you didn't want to go to the meeting.  We will be putting our dog to sleep on Tuesday -- our meeting is Tuesday night and I'm not sure about leaving dh alone.  Lady, our almost 16yo beagle, is blind, deaf, senile, and today I had to scrub four rooms of carpet plus the kitchen floor because she messed.  She is dh's baby and he has held on to her for as long as he could, but he acknowledged today that it is time.  So I do know how you are feeling.  Our dd who lives next door, put their dog down last week and dh really loved that dog too, so it has been a rough week for him. 

Pets have a special place in our hearts, don't they?


----------



## lovethattink

I was up 0.2 last week, but down 1.2 this week.


----------



## wvjules

pwdebbie said:


> Oh I'm so sorry.  My answer must have seemed heartless, and I wanted to be encouraging.
> 
> I can totally understand why you didn't want to go to the meeting.  We will be putting our dog to sleep on Tuesday -- our meeting is Tuesday night and I'm not sure about leaving dh alone.  Lady, our almost 16yo beagle, is blind, deaf, senile, and today I had to scrub four rooms of carpet plus the kitchen floor because she messed.  She is dh's baby and he has held on to her for as long as he could, but he acknowledged today that it is time.  So I do know how you are feeling.  Our dd who lives next door, put their dog down last week and dh really loved that dog too, so it has been a rough week for him.
> 
> Pets have a special place in our hearts, don't they?



No your answer didn't seem heartless. I went back and read my post before that and it did sound like I was not going because of the scale. I just wanted to clarify. 

I'm sorry to hear about your dog. I'll be thinking of you on Tuesday.   

Oh I did gain .8 :/


----------



## robinb

wvjules said:


> I didn't go to the meeting because we put our cat to sleep unexpectedly this morning. Not facing the scale had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Yesterday she had difficulty breathing so we took her to the vet. Less than 24 hours later she's gone.  So yeah the scale was not on my mind at all. I was putting my cat to sleep.



I'm so sorry to hear about your kitty!

ETA; Debbie's dog too!


----------



## Goofygirl17

wvjules said:


> I didn't go to the meeting because we put our cat to sleep unexpectedly this morning. Not facing the scale had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Yesterday she had difficulty breathing so we took her to the vet. Less than 24 hours later she's gone.  So yeah the scale was not on my mind at all. I was putting my cat to sleep.





pwdebbie said:


> Oh I'm so sorry.  My answer must have seemed heartless, and I wanted to be encouraging.
> 
> I can totally understand why you didn't want to go to the meeting.  We will be putting our dog to sleep on Tuesday -- our meeting is Tuesday night and I'm not sure about leaving dh alone.  Lady, our almost 16yo beagle, is blind, deaf, senile, and today I had to scrub four rooms of carpet plus the kitchen floor because she messed.  She is dh's baby and he has held on to her for as long as he could, but he acknowledged today that it is time.  So I do know how you are feeling.  Our dd who lives next door, put their dog down last week and dh really loved that dog too, so it has been a rough week for him.
> 
> Pets have a special place in our hearts, don't they?



I'm so sorry to hear about your pets.  They really are part of our families.

I'm back!  I joined WW in January- lost a little over 7 pounds and then life happened.  I have the monthly pass so I kept weighing and logging my (gaining) weight online but didn't go to meetings.  Last week I went back to the meeting but didn't weigh in- just logged it from home.  I really needed the motivation.  This week I went and weighed in.  Now I'm ready to start over!

We are going to Disney the third week in July and I'd really like to be in better shape.  I know I can't get anywhere near where I'd like to be by then but I would like to be down as much as possible.

I bought the success kit or whatever it's called and I"m going to start using the Success Handbook today.  I really need motivation!

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## coastgirl

Jules and Debbie, so sorry to hear about your pets.  It's so hard to lose an animal who has been a family member for so long.


----------



## coastgirl

Lost a post.  Let's try again...

Jules, I hope you're not feeling badly about the 0.8.  Not sure if you weighed at home or at meeting, but if you used a different scale it could easily be that.  My home scale is always more--unless I somehow lose a pound or so on the 15 minute drive in to the meeting!  If so, I am doing that drive a LOT! 

lovethattink, WTG!    Nice net loss.

Welcome (back), Goofygirl!  You are going a month or so before I am...I too am hoping to look better in vacation pics!  Tired of hiding from the camera.  There's no way I'll be at goal, but I can easily come down a size (or two??) in the time I have.  You too!  Here's to a summer vacation where we can keep up with the family AND be in front of the camera instead of behind it.

I hurt my knee when I was walking the dog on Friday.  Not even sure why or how, just noticed about 30 minutes in I could hardly bend my knee.  Was really sore by bedtime and not great yesterday.  Trying to keep ibuprophen going, but didn't do anything yesterday, and I'd been 10 days straight with at least 3 APs a day.  Really bummed.  Will try to get 20 or 30 minutes  walking today, but I have a bad feeling this is not going to resolve quickly.  It sucks getting older...I am in my "late 40's"  and things are starting to fall apart I fear.


----------



## molitva

wvjules- so sorry about your cat  That's really hard to lose a pet.



I survived the weekend and even fit in some walks in the park. 

Do any of you weigh yourself in between "official" weigh-ins? I have a really bad habit of weighing myself every day when I'm trying to lose weight. If I see the scale go down it's really motivating (and reminds me I'm doing stuff right), but when I see it stay the same or go up it has the opposite effect.


----------



## keahgirl8

molitva said:


> wvjules- so sorry about your cat  That's really hard to lose a pet.
> 
> I survived the weekend and even fit in some walks in the park.
> 
> Do any of you weigh yourself in between "official" weigh-ins? I have a really bad habit of weighing myself every day when I'm trying to lose weight. If I see the scale go down it's really motivating (and reminds me I'm doing stuff right), but when I see it stay the same or go up it has the opposite effect.



Jules and Debbie, I am so sorry about your pets. I went through that a few years ago and it was one of the hardest things I ever had to do.

Molitva, I weigh myself every day or every few days.  I just like to know where I am during the week, but I usually don't let it affect me.  This is not for everyone.  If it is having that much of an effect on you, I would say don't do it.


----------



## dizzyr

molitva said:


> wvjules- so sorry about your cat  That's really hard to lose a pet.
> 
> I survived the weekend and even fit in some walks in the park.
> 
> Do any of you weigh yourself in between "official" weigh-ins? I have a really bad habit of weighing myself every day when I'm trying to lose weight. If I see the scale go down it's really motivating (and reminds me I'm doing stuff right), but when I see it stay the same or go up it has the opposite effect.



I sometimes do. I try not to do it often but if I think I've either been really good or really bad I like to see where I am. It sometimes turns out to be a bad thing though!


----------



## dizzyr

I didn't do any excercise this weekend but I did go grocery shopping and I calculated the points on almost everything and found a couple of surprises both good and bad. 

I cut up all the fruit and veggies for lunches this week but realized I need to but double the fruit because there's none left for anything else and last night I was hungry and only had 1 point left and would have been very content will a bowl of mango. I had a 2 point yogurt instead but I need to have the zero point foods to fall back on. 

Aquafit tonight


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

So sorry to hear about your pets!! They have a big place in our heart for many years, it's always a sad time to let them go. 

I haven't been counting my points regularly this past 3 weeks, and I have gained 0.6 pounds. This week I started to couch to 5K program and it is hard. I am trying to find new goals to keep me motivated. But, let's just say that my motivation for counting is not always there.

I know I am an stress eater, and these past 3 weeks have been a real struggle workwise (I lost my position and they hired a new manager as well and fired 2 other people I loved deeply...). So, I have to find a way to not eat when I'm stressed out. Not easy to do.

Congrats on everyone on their losses this week!


----------



## coastgirl

Mellie, sorry to hear about your job woes.  That is happening too often...just heard from a friends whose dh is sole support and was laid off today.  I stress-eat too, food=love in this house.  I made my way through finding out my ds was being bullied at school a couple of weeks ago (he has an autism spectrum disorder, which makes it doubly dispicable that kids are picking on him), without stress eating--proud of that much at least!  You can do it too, it can help you get some control over life.  It's also a great time to exercise out your stress.  (Doggie got a long, fast walk after my call with the principal!)  But, you do what you have to do to get through, so no matter what, don't beat yourself up about any slip ups.

Came by to post a YUM.  Is that ok? I don't want to tempt anyone who doesn't have the space for a treat today.  Stop reading if that's you!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- I saw this recipe on my membership mailing this month.  Can't find it now but the details are close enough.  1 tortilla (I used medium sized whole wheat, 2 pts each), 15 g/1 tablespoon of grated chocolate (I used some really good choc chips I had left from Christmas baking, in the freezer--use your food scale, it's easy to go over!), another 2 pts.  A sprinkle of cinnamon, a generous sprinkle in my case because I love cinnamon...Put the choc chips and cinnamon on 1/2 of the tortilla, fold it over to make a half-moon, spray with cooking spray and toast in a non-stick frypan, as you would a quesadilla.  OMG.  Warm and comforting, with gooey chocolate and something exotic from the cinnamon (which doesn't taste like "regular" cinnamon in this combination), and enough of a serving to feel satisfied.  I put in about 4 mini marshmallows, thinking it would be smores-ish, but I didn't notice them at all so won't bother again.  But, pre-marshmallows, that's a 4 pt treat. OMG, do it if you've got room for a treat in your day.  I am going to make it for dd and her friend after school.  I checked it out using nutella, thinking it would be easier than choc chips (which I had to go to the freezer to find!) but the amount of nutella seemed skimpy for the same pts value.


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

coastgirl said:


> Mellie, sorry to hear about your job woes.  That is happening too often...just heard from a friends whose dh is sole support and was laid off today.  I stress-eat too, food=love in this house.  I made my way through finding out my ds was being bullied at school a couple of weeks ago (he has an autism spectrum disorder, which makes it doubly dispicable that kids are picking on him), without stress eating--proud of that much at least!  You can do it too, it can help you get some control over life.  It's also a great time to exercise out your stress.  (Doggie got a long, fast walk after my call with the principal!)  But, you do what you have to do to get through, so no matter what, don't beat yourself up about any slip ups.



I am sorry to hear about your son being bullied. That must be really stressfull as a parent to go trought. Yes, we hear about people losing their job too often. I have a friend who recently lost hers and my husband who lost his position as well...we live in a uncertain world that's for sure.

Exercise does help a lot I must say. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## coastgirl

Just realized you're also Canadian.  :


----------



## dizzyr

coastgirl said:


> Just realized you're also Canadian.  :



I am too!


----------



## dizzyr

MellieluvsDisney said:


> I haven't been counting my points regularly this past 3 weeks, and I have gained 0.6 pounds. This week I started to couch to 5K program and it is hard. I am trying to find new goals to keep me motivated. But, let's just say that my motivation for counting is not always there.
> 
> I know I am an stress eater, and these past 3 weeks have been a real struggle workwise (I lost my position and they hired a new manager as well and fired 2 other people I loved deeply...). So, I have to find a way to not eat when I'm stressed out. Not easy to do.
> 
> Congrats on everyone on their losses this week!



Sorry to hear about your job   We just went through layoffs here and while I was not on the recieving end it is hard on everyone.

I'm planning on starting the couch to 5K in July once I'm not walking my kids to school in the morning anymore.


----------



## dizzyr

coastgirl said:


> Mellie, sorry to hear about your job woes.  That is happening too often...just heard from a friends whose dh is sole support and was laid off today.  I stress-eat too, food=love in this house.  I made my way through finding out my ds was being bullied at school a couple of weeks ago (he has an autism spectrum disorder, which makes it doubly dispicable that kids are picking on him), without stress eating--proud of that much at least!  You can do it too, it can help you get some control over life.  It's also a great time to exercise out your stress.  (Doggie got a long, fast walk after my call with the principal!)  But, you do what you have to do to get through, so no matter what, don't beat yourself up about any slip ups.
> 
> Came by to post a YUM.  Is that ok? I don't want to tempt anyone who doesn't have the space for a treat today.  Stop reading if that's you!
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- I saw this recipe on my membership mailing this month.  Can't find it now but the details are close enough.  1 tortilla (I used medium sized whole wheat, 2 pts each), 15 g/1 tablespoon of grated chocolate (I used some really good choc chips I had left from Christmas baking, in the freezer--use your food scale, it's easy to go over!), another 2 pts.  A sprinkle of cinnamon, a generous sprinkle in my case because I love cinnamon...Put the choc chips and cinnamon on 1/2 of the tortilla, fold it over to make a half-moon, spray with cooking spray and toast in a non-stick frypan, as you would a quesadilla.  OMG.  Warm and comforting, with gooey chocolate and something exotic from the cinnamon (which doesn't taste like "regular" cinnamon in this combination), and enough of a serving to feel satisfied.  I put in about 4 mini marshmallows, thinking it would be smores-ish, but I didn't notice them at all so won't bother again.  But, pre-marshmallows, that's a 4 pt treat. OMG, do it if you've got room for a treat in your day.  I am going to make it for dd and her friend after school.  I checked it out using nutella, thinking it would be easier than choc chips (which I had to go to the freezer to find!) but the amount of nutella seemed skimpy for the same pts value.



Good for you for getting through your son's bullying without eating. I'm sorry that's happening to him - SO NOT OK! 

Your recipe sounds delish - I may need to try that one of these days.

I'm hungry - although I'm still trying to distinquish between real hunger and just not stuffed. I have aquafit tonight and I don't think I brought enough to keep me going all the way through so I may need to grab a snack on the way.


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

dizzyr said:


> I am too!



Cool! Canadians in the house!


----------



## coastgirl

dizzyr said:


> I'm hungry - although I'm still trying to distinquish between real hunger and just not stuffed. I have aquafit tonight and I don't think I brought enough to keep me going all the way through so I may need to grab a snack on the way.



Ohhh, that's a hard one--real body hunger vs all the other cues we are used to listening to to eat.  But don't be working out hungry or thirsty, 'k??   

I thought there was a little maple leaf smilie, but I can't find it.  This guy always looks to me like he has a maple leaf on his chest, but uh, I hope not really, 'cause, y'know, he's a _clown_


----------



## dizzyr

I ate before aquafit...........and after eeeek! I just looked and I used up all my daily points plus a few weeklies every day so far since my wi on Friday! I better plan a few more salads this week! I think I'll bring a nice big Greek one to work tomorrow with some chicken.


----------



## dizzyr

coastgirl said:


> I thought there was a little maple leaf smilie, but I can't find it.  This guy always looks to me like he has a maple leaf on his chest, but uh, I hope not really, 'cause, y'know, he's a clown



It DOES look like a Canadian flag lol!


----------



## dizzyr

Oh when I was at aquafit someone was making an owe it hurts face and the saying no pain no gain came to mind. Then I thought but I don't want a gain I want a loss so I came up with a new one......

I'm the boss - lets have a big loss!! Lol


----------



## bumbershoot

MellieluvsDisney said:


> This week I started to couch to 5K program and it is hard.



If you feel like you need more time with any level, just repeat it.  I'm not an expert, but I feel confident in saying you don't want to force yourself to move on if you just aren't there yet.

I think it was Week 4 that I got stuck on, and I repeated it at least once, the whole week.  My lungs aren't the strongest, and I hadn't done cardio in SO long that those systems really needed more time to catch up.  So I repeated it at least once and it was a great decision.  When I was ready to move on I was READY.





coastgirl said:


> But don't be working out hungry or thirsty, 'k??



That's for sure!  My head still hurts when I touch the spot where I hit!  My back is doing a LOT better, but if I didn't have such a great chiro, I don't know where I'd be right now.  It was scary as heck, hurting that badly.  (for the newbies... I didn't have my post-run snack last Tuesday, I increased my run by FAR more than 10%, and I had forgotten about the FOUR servings of caffeine I'd managed to have that day (forgot to order the double latte as a DECAF) which basically obliterated the water I had drunk during the day, and it all resulted in me fainting in the shower and then getting halfway back up while still basically unconscious)

More realizations...my run probably felt that great BECAUSE of that caffeine I'd had!  Ay ay ay.  




On the other hand, lost a ridiculous amount last week.  Something like 2.4.  I don't know how or why, but it was weird!  The loss was definitely NOT worth that fall and being unable to exercise the rest of the week!


----------



## averill94

Hi Everybody!!! So good to see you all still here 

I am living proof of missing a weigh in or two.... cant believe I am that person.  I have been going to the meetings but don't weigh in and voila, I think I am up 12-15lbs!!!!  I am so disappointed in myself.  I am also the member that has sat in a meeting and said "WW is the best thing that has ever happened to me".


What went wrong?

In addition, it occurred to me last night (as I was shoving more food in my face) that if it was alcohol I was lifting to my lips I would certainly be an alcoholic.

Ugh.

I hope everyone here has a great day.  I will stick around!

Thank you,
Margaret


----------



## molitva

WW online wanted me to input my weight today, so after 6 days *drumroll* down 3 lbs! I know it'll slow down, probably next week, but I'm super pumped about 3lbs. 

And I already lost a daily point. Boo! 


I tried couch25k last year, probably around this time. After wanting to throw up after the first day, and not being able to walk on day 2, I gave up LOL I want to give it another go, but will probably wait until I loss some more weight. This body ain't made for pounding pavement (for now!)


----------



## Jitzy

This really helps me when I am in the kitchen looking for something to eat when I know very well that I am not hungry.  I hope this helps others as well.


http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303768104577462562370062738.html


----------



## MellieluvsDisney

bumbershoot said:


> If you feel like you need more time with any level, just repeat it.  I'm not an expert, but I feel confident in saying you don't want to force yourself to move on if you just aren't there yet.
> 
> I think it was Week 4 that I got stuck on, and I repeated it at least once, the whole week.  My lungs aren't the strongest, and I hadn't done cardio in SO long that those systems really needed more time to catch up.  So I repeated it at least once and it was a great decision.  When I was ready to move on I was READY.



Thank you for the advice. I have to say that my legs hurt like hell today and I am still not ready to start running again until I am ok. I've never run before, so I have to give myself a chance.
Thanks.


----------



## robinb

Hi guys!  I'm back from WDW and Tampa.  WDW was crazy busy and my DD did well at the swim meet in Tampa.  I also attended the Cubs home opener yesterday and that's a "no holds barred" kind of day for me.   I hopped on the scale today and it looks like I am 3.8 lbs up.  That's really not bad for a first après-vacation reading.  Some of that'll be water weight gain so I think I'll put off my weigh in until Friday and see what the scale shows.  In the meantime I am back to tracking today.

On a personal level, I am fairly stressed out.  Both my mom and my sister were in the hospital (two different ones, naturally) so I began to eat emotionally the last few days as I was transitioning from vacation mode back to real life.  My sister has liver disease (she's only 45!) and my mom had problems breathing.  My mom was just transferred back to the nursing home/rehab facility.  We're hoping that she'll be home soon.  It's still all up in the air for my sister as they are still doing tests to determine the condition of her liver.  Best case scenario is that she will also be transitioned to rehab and then home.  My sister's family lives with my mother as her caretaker so it'll be up to my BIL and nieces to take care of both of them once they get home.  

I was able to see both my mom and my sister on Sunday & Monday.  I flew into Madison on Sunday afternoon and drove to Chicago to see my Mom on Sunday night and then I Pricelined a cheapie hotel for the night and drove over to see my sister on Monday.  I was able to get back to Wrigley in time for a quick beer outside the Friendly Confines and then into the ball park to see the Cubs lose their opener.  Oh well.  You can't win them all and the Cubs are still rebuilding.  I have a feeling it's going to be a long season.


----------



## robinb

averill94 said:


> Hi Everybody!!! So good to see you all still here
> 
> I am living proof of missing a weigh in or two.... cant believe I am that person.  I have been going to the meetings but don't weigh in and voila, I think I am up 12-15lbs!!!!  I am so disappointed in myself.  I am also the member that has sat in a meeting and said "WW is the best thing that has ever happened to me".
> 
> 
> What went wrong?
> 
> In addition, it occurred to me last night (as I was shoving more food in my face) that if it was alcohol I was lifting to my lips I would certainly be an alcoholic.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> I hope everyone here has a great day.  I will stick around!
> 
> Thank you,
> Margaret


Aw, Margaret {{hugs}}.  BTDT.  I also stopped going to meetings or going and not weighing in and ended up gaining.  I'm glad you're sticking around.  Put all that behind you and look forward one day at a time .


----------



## coastgirl

dizzyr said:


> It DOES look like a Canadian flag lol!



Phew, glad it's not just me who sees that!!



dizzyr said:


> I'm the boss - lets have a big loss!! Lol



Much better than gaining through pain. 



bumbershoot said:


> My head still hurts when I touch the spot where I hit!  My back is doing a LOT better, but if I didn't have such a great chiro, I don't know where I'd be right now.  It was scary as heck, hurting that badly.



I love my chiro too, she did a miracle on my sore knee yesterday, I managed at least a 25 min walk today, waaay better than curling up in pain on the couch.  Sorry you can still feel that bump!  



> On the other hand, lost a ridiculous amount last week.  Something like 2.4.  I don't know how or why, but it was weird!  The loss was definitely NOT worth that fall and being unable to exercise the rest of the week!



Woohoo! Well done!



averill94 said:


> I am living proof of missing a weigh in or two.... cant believe I am that person.  I have been going to the meetings but don't weigh in and voila, I think I am up 12-15lbs!!!!  I am so disappointed in myself.
> What went wrong?
> 
> In addition, it occurred to me last night (as I was shoving more food in my face) that if it was alcohol I was lifting to my lips I would certainly be an alcoholic.



Nice to meet you Margaret, welcome back...the important thing is that you are here now.  Wishing you a nice quick start back at it, and some reinforcing results soon.



molitva said:


> WW online wanted me to input my weight today, so after 6 days *drumroll* down 3 lbs! I know it'll slow down, probably next week, but I'm super pumped about 3lbs.
> 
> And I already lost a daily point. Boo!
> 
> This body ain't made for pounding pavement (for now!)



WtG!  Nice start, I know you know it'll slow down but still, it's great to get a good start, makes it easier to say "ok, that was worth the trouble..."  I had all my points for precisely one week also.  I've only lost 12 lbs and that meant two points.  That 28-pt window must be, like, a 5-lb range...  

I didn't do anything for the first month I was on plan this time, I just needed to give myself time.  Now I've started walking with my dog.  It ain't much, but it's something.  And it gives me some activity points to eat!!  Give yourself time, but it's ok if you start with ten minutes of something, or taking the stairs, or an extra lap of the mall--it's all good. (I was going to say "it's all gravy" but we shouldn't be talking about gravy...mmm, gravy...)



Jitzy said:


> This really helps me when I am in the kitchen l
> ooking for something to eat when I know very well that I am not hungry.  I hope this helps others as well.
> 
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303768104577462562370062738.html



OMG that is fab!  This is my favourite part: 


> In a nutshell, then, by choosing food as your drugsugar highs, or the deep, soporific calm of carbsyou can still make the packed lunches, do the school run, look after the baby, stop in on your parents and then stay up all night with an ill 5-year-oldsomething that is not an option if you're regularly climbing into the cupboard under the stairs and knocking back quarts of scotch.
> 
> Overeating is the addiction of choice of "carers," and that's why it's come to be regarded as the lowest-ranking of all the addictions. It's a way of screwing yourself up while still remaining fully functional, because you have to.


 


robinb said:


> Hi guys!  I'm back from WDW and Tampa....In the meantime I am back to tracking today.
> 
> Both my mom and my sister were in the hospital (two different ones, naturally) so I began to eat emotionally the last few days as I was transitioning from vacation mode back to real life.



Sounds like a busy trip. I'm sure the 3.8 will be dealt with easily.  Sorry to hear about your family, though, that's tough, and really stressful for you.  I hope they are both well soon.


----------



## coastgirl

WI today was...drumroll...flat.  

Nothing.  Nada. 

I hurt my knee this week, on Friday while walking, and went from 40-50 mins a day to almost a dead stop. And the dog hates me because I'm her best bet for a decent walk.  Saw my lovely chiro yesterday, who is a godess, and she made a huge improvement for me.  It still hurts, but way less, and I got the dog out for 25 leisurely minutes today. It's not what I want, but it's better than sitting on my well-upholstered behind.

So I wasn't expecting much today but my home scale said I was down a lb, so I went.  (And yes, I weigh myself daily at home.  I know I'm not supposed to, but it is a good source of info.  Bad days show, generally, which is useful for me to know.)  But the meeting room scale disagreed.  Pout.  

THe meeting was good and bad.  Of course we celebrate the achievements of others, and a couple who had lost, like, 4 or 5 lbs during the week (seriously!) said things like, "well, I expected something last week and didn't, so I guess it caught up with me".  So I have big expectations for "catching up" next week!  One lady lost 4-point-something lbs.  She's been going for 9 weeks and has lost more than 30 lbs!  Ok, I wanted to clap for her (I did) but part of me wanted to, you know, well, _not_ clap.  But I'll be there next week.  Sigh.


----------



## sjams

Well I am a repeat offender lifetimer who has to get back on the wagon!!  I started going to meetings during the day but work has gotten in the way and evenings are out for various reasons.  I am thinking of participating online only now due to time restraints and such.  Any reason I shouldn't?  I am hoping joining this group will also help. BTW I also started walking/running this week to help spark my weight loss. So...HI!!


----------



## keahgirl8

sjams said:


> Well I am a repeat offender lifetimer who has to get back on the wagon!!  I started going to meetings during the day but work has gotten in the way and evenings are out for various reasons.  I am thinking of participating online only now due to time restraints and such.  Any reason I shouldn't?  I am hoping joining this group will also help. BTW I also started walking/running this week to help spark my weight loss. So...HI!!



Welcome back!  I am an online member and just made goal, so it can be done.  It just depends on whether you need the accountability of the meetings.


----------



## Goofygirl17

Hi Everyone!

I am posting just to say that today is day 4 back on plan... and I am not going back downstairs for a snack!  I AM NOT!  I am going to finish my water, read my kindle and go to sleep!

Okay, goodnight


----------



## coastgirl

Welcome (back) Janet!  I made lifetime 8 years ago--yet here I am...  

Good for you, Goofygirl! Be strong!  Our leader today told a hilarious story about going out to her car at 10 pm in her nighty to get a chocolate bunny someone well-meaning had given her.    I can just see her sneaking out under cover of darkness.  I recently heard about a study that looked at eating at night--apparently we just don't produce the right hormones after a certain hour to process food in a useful way, and late-night eating is more likely to make us fat.  A real problem if you're a shiftworker, good motivation for those of us who just crave something late...


----------



## pwdebbie

WI last night -- down 1.8.  Ok, so I was wearing capris instead of jeans and short sleeves instead of long, but I will take it!  My goal was to be 85 lbs down by my next Disney trip -- I am now 85.8 lbs down and I leave on Sunday.  
​
My dd made lifetime last night as did another gal her age and the leader announced that they are both joining staff.

It was actually a really special meeting last night.  Joni started by saying that she was celebrating her 68th birthday so dd and the gal next to her initiated the birthday song and that made Joni cry.  She said that she wished every group was like our group, that we have something special going on, and she kept emphasizing that it is us, the ones who come, that make it special.  Well I have to agree with her -- we are a great mix of people.  I've been to other meetings, including meetings she leads, and our Tuesday night meeting is just so much more vibrant and positive.  Then she announced the two new lifetimers and staff members.  We had lots of applause and cheers going on.  Just an overall special night last night.  

I'll be missing the next two weeks.  I checked, there isn't a place close enough to WDW to go to check in while I'm there.  We'll have a car, but I'm not excited about going off property to check in.  I was really hoping to find something at DTD maybe or one of the resorts.

Am I crazy for wanting to pack our scale?  I want to eat somewhat freely but I also don't want to come back weighing more than when I went.  (Who am I kidding?  There is a cinnamon roll and something gooey at Karmel Kuche and snacks at the F&GF calling my name!)  I keep telling myself that with all the walking I'll do, it will be ok.

Speaking of walking -- Surely there is an app for that?  I know there is Map My Run, but will it work for walking?  I would like to know in general how far I've walked each day.  For some reason, pedometers don't work for me.  I know I am sedentary and yet mine gives me at 5,000 steps a day.  So any app suggestions?

Thanks for listening to my ramble.  I really should consider packing.


----------



## wvjules

Debbie, I was thinking about your family yesterday.  I hope you all are doing well.  

Congrats on the WI last night too and making it to your WDW goal.


----------



## coastgirl

WTG Debbie!  You made your pre-trip goal, and what an achievement!!    Lovely story about your dd and her friend as well, sounds like you've got a super group.

Pedometers don't work for me either, I have three in my bathroom drawer.  

Our leader says, vacations are vacations.  Use your new knowledge but don't make the trip about tracking.  Just (to quote her) "get your butt back in here after the trip".  And often people either lose on vacation because they are so active, or they gain so little that it's easily corrected.  I like that message myself. :  But of course YMMV.

Really proud of you, WTG!


----------



## lg1366

pwdebbie said:
			
		

> Speaking of walking -- Surely there is an app for that?  I know there is Map My Run, but will it work for walking?  I would like to know in general how far I've walked each day.  For some reason, pedometers don't work for me.  I know I am sedentary and yet mine gives me at 5,000 steps a day.  So any app suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for listening to my ramble.  I really should consider packing.



Hi Debbie 
There is an app called Map My Walk... I tried it last night and it was pretty accurate.
Congrats on your loss!!!!


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:


> WI last night -- down 1.8.  Ok, so I was wearing capris instead of jeans and short sleeves instead of long, but I will take it!  My goal was to be 85 lbs down by my next Disney trip -- I am now 85.8 lbs down and I leave on Sunday.
> 
> 
> My dd made lifetime last night as did another gal her age and the leader announced that they are both joining staff.
> 
> It was actually a really special meeting last night.  Joni started by saying that she was celebrating her 68th birthday so dd and the gal next to her initiated the birthday song and that made Joni cry.  She said that she wished every group was like our group, that we have something special going on, and she kept emphasizing that it is us, the ones who come, that make it special.  Well I have to agree with her -- we are a great mix of people.  I've been to other meetings, including meetings she leads, and our Tuesday night meeting is just so much more vibrant and positive.  Then she announced the two new lifetimers and staff members.  We had lots of applause and cheers going on.  Just an overall special night last night.
> 
> I'll be missing the next two weeks.  I checked, there isn't a place close enough to WDW to go to check in while I'm there.  We'll have a car, but I'm not excited about going off property to check in.  I was really hoping to find something at DTD maybe or one of the resorts.
> 
> Am I crazy for wanting to pack our scale?  I want to eat somewhat freely but I also don't want to come back weighing more than when I went.  (Who am I kidding?  There is a cinnamon roll and something gooey at Karmel Kuche and snacks at the F&GF calling my name!)  I keep telling myself that with all the walking I'll do, it will be ok.
> 
> Speaking of walking -- Surely there is an app for that?  I know there is Map My Run, but will it work for walking?  I would like to know in general how far I've walked each day.  For some reason, pedometers don't work for me.  I know I am sedentary and yet mine gives me at 5,000 steps a day.  So any app suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for listening to my ramble.  I really should consider packing.



Congratulations, Debbie (and daughter)!  I knew you could do it!

No, you are not crazy for taking your scale.  I have a travel scale that I took on Christmas vacation.  I just like to know!  Enjoy yourself with the treats you really want and be careful the rest of the time.  You will be doing a ton of walking, so that will help!


----------



## pwdebbie

lg1366 said:


> Hi Debbie
> There is an app called Map My Walk... I tried it last night and it was pretty accurate.
> Congrats on your loss!!!!



That's the one I found yesterday and downloaded.  Need to go for a "test walk" this morning and see how it works.


----------



## robinb

pwdebbie said:


> WI last night -- down 1.8.  Ok, so I was wearing capris instead of jeans and short sleeves instead of long, but I will take it!  My goal was to be 85 lbs down by my next Disney trip -- I am now 85.8 lbs down and I leave on Sunday.
> ​
> My dd made lifetime last night as did another gal her age and the leader announced that they are both joining staff.
> 
> {snip}
> 
> Am I crazy for wanting to pack our scale?  I want to eat somewhat freely but I also don't want to come back weighing more than when I went.  (Who am I kidding?  There is a cinnamon roll and something gooey at Karmel Kuche and snacks at the F&GF calling my name!)  I keep telling myself that with all the walking I'll do, it will be ok.


Congratulations to you and your daughter!  WTG!  I am so proud of you for making your pre-vacation goal .

I didn't pack my scale while on vacation, but then again I never lose on vacation.  I like to enjoy my vacation without worrying or stressing too much about food or my weight.  I think it's important to (1) enjoy what I eat, but also eat in moderation while on vacation.  My rule on vacation was that I had to eat something green every day which can be difficult at WDW.  I still made conscious choices for veggies and salads knowing that I mad something non-green planned for later .  Also, (2) get back on track as soon as you get home.  I got home on Sunday night after dinner and I started tracking Monday morning.  I'm already down a 1-2 lbs of water weight and on track to continue losing.

Have fun and enjoy that cinnamon roll!


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

Hi everyone! I don't post too much on the boards, but I am new to WW (started last Friday) and would love to get to know some of you guys who are also trying to become healthier! I have 80+ pounds to lose. Ideally, I would like to be less than that, but 80 is my short term goal for now  I don't have many people in my life that can relate to being overweight. My parents, best friend, and boyfriend are all VERY thin! My bf actually has some health issues that prevent him from gaining, we seem to be complete opposites since I have a hard time loosing.
I am doing the online program because I am a full time college student, and I work a lot, so online is the way to go for me. I weighed myself this morning and only lost 1.1 pound. I thought I might loose more the first week, but it's a loss, not a gain so I am happy with that! 
Just a question for those of you have more experience with WW: Does anyone else have trouble eating all of their points? I usually eat a yogurt and banana for breakfast, a sandwich, some fruit, veggies and hummus for lunch, grilled chicken and a veggie w/ brown rice for dinner, and I'm full before using even half of my points. 
Anyway, sorry for the novel, just wanted to introduce myself!


----------



## bumbershoot

RapunzelsBFF said:


> Hi everyone! I don't post too much on the boards, but I am new to WW (started last Friday) and would love to get to know some of you guys who are also trying to become healthier! I have 80+ pounds to lose. Ideally, I would like to be less than that, but 80 is my short term goal for now  I don't have many people in my life that can relate to being overweight. My parents, best friend, and boyfriend are all VERY thin! My bf actually has some health issues that prevent him from gaining, we seem to be complete opposites since I have a hard time loosing.
> I am doing the online program because I am a full time college student, and I work a lot, so online is the way to go for me. I weighed myself this morning and only lost 1.1 pound. I thought I might loose more the first week, but it's a loss, not a gain so I am happy with that!
> Just a question for those of you have more experience with WW: Does anyone else have trouble eating all of their points? I usually eat a yogurt and banana for breakfast, a sandwich, some fruit, veggies and hummus for lunch, grilled chicken and a veggie w/ brown rice for dinner, and I'm full before using even half of my points.
> Anyway, sorry for the novel, just wanted to introduce myself!




1.1 pound is GREAT!  Congratulations!  Remember that the AVERAGE healthy weight loss is between .5 and 2 lbs per week.  That's the average, so sometimes you're going to have outliers, of a .2 loss or even a gain, or maybe 4 lbs.  Just keep going forward.

The amount of points in what you're eating is going to translate into a pretty low calorie day (the rough, not to be used on any sort of regular basis, translation is 40 cal per point, when you're talking about eating points).  This is not said in a mean way, but in a matter of fact "hey look our total weight losses at the end will be around the same" sort of way, but I'm sure you were not eating that few calories per day while on the way up.    It's called the "honeymoon phase".  You've increased the bulk in your diet with more fruits and veggies, you're eating your oils, you're doing great, and *right now* you feel full.  Don't worry, that will go away.   

I personally feel that eating all Daily points is important.  Some on the WW board disagree (some are leaders), saying that 26 is the absolute minimum, and so eating all Daily points isn't important if you're over 26.  I say, shoot for what you can right now, work it up to all of your Dailies, do that regularly for a month or so, and see what happens.

I personally eat all dailies, all weeklies, and all carefully calculated activity points, and I'm almost to 70 lost.  (and I'm short AND 43 years old, to give a fuller picture of myself) 

My husband started at 71 points, and lost while eating that AND some Weekly points.  He's now down to 67 points, still eats some Weeklies, and still loses (poor guy is one of the rare men who loses sloooooowly, it's just his metabolism), and you should have seen him at first trying to eat all his fruits and veggies (when you're over 350 you're supposed to eat NINE servings minimum) plus all those points.  He thought he was going to explode!  But he got used to it in a week or two, and it was fine.  It was just the honeymoon period.  


Best of luck to you!!!!!!!


----------



## Goofygirl17

pwdebbie said:


> WI last night -- down 1.8.  Ok, so I was wearing capris instead of jeans and short sleeves instead of long, but I will take it!  My goal was to be 85 lbs down by my next Disney trip -- I am now 85.8 lbs down and I leave on Sunday.
> ​
> My dd made lifetime last night as did another gal her age and the leader announced that they are both joining staff.
> 
> Congratulations to you and DD!  WTG making your vacation goal.  We're going in July and I haven't set a specific goal but I would love to be lighter and more comfortable getting on all the rides and walking all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RapunzelsBFF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I don't post too much on the boards, but I am new to WW (started last Friday) and would love to get to know some of you guys who are also trying to become healthier! I have 80+ pounds to lose. Ideally, I would like to be less than that, but 80 is my short term goal for now  I don't have many people in my life that can relate to being overweight. My parents, best friend, and boyfriend are all VERY thin! My bf actually has some health issues that prevent him from gaining, we seem to be complete opposites since I have a hard time loosing.
> I am doing the online program because I am a full time college student, and I work a lot, so online is the way to go for me. I weighed myself this morning and only lost 1.1 pound. I thought I might loose more the first week, but it's a loss, not a gain so I am happy with that!
> Just a question for those of you have more experience with WW: Does anyone else have trouble eating all of their points? I usually eat a yogurt and banana for breakfast, a sandwich, some fruit, veggies and hummus for lunch, grilled chicken and a veggie w/ brown rice for dinner, and I'm full before using even half of my points.
> Anyway, sorry for the novel, just wanted to introduce myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!  I just joined here myself- getting back on track.  1.1 is a good start!
> 
> I had my weigh-in today after 1 week back on track- down 4.4
> 
> 91 days until we leave!
Click to expand...


----------



## mommamonster

Hi Everyone! I am so stoked I found this thread! I have been off and on WW since about 2004, and recently restarted in late February and have lost my first 5% and then some. I used to do the weigh ins and use the little paper slide calculator and manual and it is so cool to have access to the online stuff now, I can't imagine ever stopping now that the online tracker (and the phone app too!) is so amazing. 

My name is Kelly and I'm 31, with two boys (with each I gained about 25lbs) and with our DLR trip coming up in October I hope to have lost enough to not feel so tired and have such achy knees at the end of the day! Disney vacations aside, I am currently a college student studying exercise physiology and minoring in nutrition (or possibly double majoring, I haven't made up my mind yet and I just love the nutrition classes) and I just thought people are never going to take me seriously in my career if I don't practice what I preach by being healthy and physically fit!

I'm really glad to have found this thread (I know I said it already, hehe) but to have WW members on THE disboards is so cool, since I spend so much time reading here (though I haven't posted much because I'm still a disney parks newbie). Time to go read though some of the last several pages. Yay!


----------



## keahgirl8

mommamonster said:


> Hi Everyone! I am so stoked I found this thread! I have been off and on WW since about 2004, and recently restarted in late February and have lost my first 5% and then some. I used to do the weigh ins and use the little paper slide calculator and manual and it is so cool to have access to the online stuff now, I can't imagine ever stopping now that the online tracker (and the phone app too!) is so amazing.
> 
> My name is Kelly and I'm 31, with two boys (with each I gained about 25lbs) and with our DLR trip coming up in October I hope to have lost enough to not feel so tired and have such achy knees at the end of the day! Disney vacations aside, I am currently a college student studying exercise physiology and minoring in nutrition (or possibly double majoring, I haven't made up my mind yet and I just love the nutrition classes) and I just thought people are never going to take me seriously in my career if I don't practice what I preach by being healthy and physically fit!
> 
> I'm really glad to have found this thread (I know I said it already, hehe) but to have WW members on THE disboards is so cool, since I spend so much time reading here (though I haven't posted much because I'm still a disney parks newbie). Time to go read though some of the last several pages. Yay!



Welcome!  Glad you found this thread, and I hope you post more!


----------



## dizzyr

I'm so behind on this thread now and I was not good this week at all! Next week at work we start our audit so I was busy all week getting ready and missed one of my two aquafit classes as well as one of my walking days.  I also didn't pack my lunches the night before so I either ate out or in the cafeteria which is not always so healthy. I was up a lb this week which is not surprising I guess after my 8 lbs in two weeks but its still disappointing 

Oh we'll its a new week so on to bigger and better - or smaller and better lol! 

I'll try and stay caught up this week.


----------



## pwdebbie

Welcome to all the newcomers.  I haven't had much time to interact here lately -- busy packing!  We leave in about four hours.  

Since I am a big breakfast-eater (eggs and pork daily, 8 points) I am taking some foods along to have breakfast in the room instead of buying breakfast.   So I've packed yogurt and lunchmeat, that should give me a nice protein load in the morning without too many points.  And I have clementines and grapes in the cooler and some granola bars (4 points each).  Dh packed Fritos, Salt & Vinegar chips (he NEVER buys those -- they were always my favorite  ) and peanut-butter-filled pretzels.  

I'll try to pop in once in a while but I hear the wifi isn't the greatest and I don't have data on my tablet.  We'll be at POFQ.


----------



## dizzyr

Perhaps ordering Chinese food for dinner last night and then having leftovers for lunch this morning wasn't the best idea! I only have something like 16 weeklies left and I usually don't use more than 10 in the whole week!


----------



## Goofygirl17

mommamonster said:


> Hi Everyone! I am so stoked I found this thread! I have been off and on WW since about 2004, and recently restarted in late February and have lost my first 5% and then some. I used to do the weigh ins and use the little paper slide calculator and manual and it is so cool to have access to the online stuff now, I can't imagine ever stopping now that the online tracker (and the phone app too!) is so amazing.
> 
> My name is Kelly and I'm 31, with two boys (with each I gained about 25lbs) and with our DLR trip coming up in October I hope to have lost enough to not feel so tired and have such achy knees at the end of the day! Disney vacations aside, I am currently a college student studying exercise physiology and minoring in nutrition (or possibly double majoring, I haven't made up my mind yet and I just love the nutrition classes) and I just thought people are never going to take me seriously in my career if I don't practice what I preach by being healthy and physically fit!
> 
> I'm really glad to have found this thread (I know I said it already, hehe) but to have WW members on THE disboards is so cool, since I spend so much time reading here (though I haven't posted much because I'm still a disney parks newbie). Time to go read though some of the last several pages. Yay!



Welcome!  I've been on ww a few times too and got to almost my goal weight- stayed there for a bit- and now have it all to lose again.  We can do it!



pwdebbie said:


> Welcome to all the newcomers.  I haven't had much time to interact here lately -- busy packing!  We leave in about four hours.
> 
> Since I am a big breakfast-eater (eggs and pork daily, 8 points) I am taking some foods along to have breakfast in the room instead of buying breakfast.   So I've packed yogurt and lunchmeat, that should give me a nice protein load in the morning without too many points.  And I have clementines and grapes in the cooler and some granola bars (4 points each).  Dh packed Fritos, Salt & Vinegar chips (he NEVER buys those -- they were always my favorite  ) and peanut-butter-filled pretzels.
> 
> I'll try to pop in once in a while but I hear the wifi isn't the greatest and I don't have data on my tablet.  We'll be at POFQ.



Have a great time!



dizzyr said:


> Perhaps ordering Chinese food for dinner last night and then having leftovers for lunch this morning wasn't the best idea! I only have something like 16 weeklies left and I usually don't use more than 10 in the whole week!



Sometimes I wonder if its better to use them all at once- or close to that- and then stay with dailies the rest of the week.  My super skinny sil once said to me that if she's going to have a treat (we were talking about frozen cookie dough my grandmother used to drop off when she didn't have time to bake it for us) she would have it all at once so she metabolized it all at once.  She thought it was better than eating a little extra every day.  Don't know if that works for everyone but it works for her!

I'm into week 2 back and so far so good!  I'm one of those people who weigh-in every day and I love seeing the number slowly go down!

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## superme80

I had to quit Weight Watchers!   Why is it every time I lose a little bit of weight my body decides it is time for another baby????!!!!!!  So I am trying to just have the healthiest pregnancy possible and restart after this one makes an appearance. Will still be checking in. I am 3 1/2 months along and so far no weight gain! I can do this!


----------



## bumbershoot

superme80 said:


> I had to quit Weight Watchers!   Why is it every time I lose a little bit of weight my body decides it is time for another baby????!!!!!!  So I am trying to just have the healthiest pregnancy possible and restart after this one makes an appearance. Will still be checking in. I am 3 1/2 months along and so far no weight gain! I can do this!



Wow congrats!  Wish that would happen for me...send some babydust my way would ya?  I mean, it would change all the paid for plans Ive made coming up for the next year but I'd take it!


----------



## superme80

bumbershoot said:


> Wow congrats!  Wish that would happen for me...send some babydust my way would ya?  I mean, it would change all the paid for plans Ive made coming up for the next year but I'd take it!



With pleasure. My best friend struggles with infertility, so I can understand to an extent how difficult it is.


----------



## robinb

superme80 said:


> I had to quit Weight Watchers!   Why is it every time I lose a little bit of weight my body decides it is time for another baby????!!!!!!  So I am trying to just have the healthiest pregnancy possible and restart after this one makes an appearance. Will still be checking in. I am 3 1/2 months along and so far no weight gain! I can do this!


Congratulations!  We'll see you again in about 6-7 months .


----------



## tubachick

Hey everyone!!!   

I did WI on Saturday -  Down .8    Very Happy about that. I didn't do nearly as much activity as I had been doing the last 16 weeks - so I wasn't expecting any loss.  

Congratulations *superme80*   Be healthy for both you and your baby!!!

Welcome *mommamonster* !!! 

*pwdebbie* -  Enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## superme80

Thanks everyone!


----------



## molitva

Week 2 weigh in today was unchanged from week 1. Which is actually a success since this second week couldn't have been any more different than week 1. 

Week 1, I didn't touch my weekly points at all and got in at least 4 days of walking. Week 2, I ate just about all my weekly points (via very poor food choices) and only walked 2 days. Plus I never lose weight at a certain time of the month. 

So not gaining anything was a huge relief this morning. I had feared the scales since last Thursday. Hoping week 3 shows better progress!


----------



## superme80

molitva said:


> Week 2 weigh in today was unchanged from week 1. Which is actually a success since this second week couldn't have been any more different than week 1.
> 
> Week 1, I didn't touch my weekly points at all and got in at least 4 days of walking. Week 2, I ate just about all my weekly points (via very poor food choices) and only walked 2 days. Plus I never lose weight at a certain time of the month.
> 
> So not gaining anything was a huge relief this morning. I had feared the scales since last Thursday. Hoping week 3 shows better progress!



That is awesome. Good luck on your food choices this week!


----------



## Goofygirl17

Week 2 Day 5 sticking to it!  I'm on vacation this week, at home, so it's been a little harder than when I'm busy at work but I'm planning my meals and logging all my points.

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## mrzrich

I'm back.  I've been gone for about a year.  I took me 2 years to lose 75 lbs, and 1 year to gain it back.

So now I'm back in the saddle.  Week 1 I lost 7 lbs, and week 2 was 2.2 lbs for a total of 9.2 in 2 weeks!


My old meeting disbanded, so I had to join a new meeting, with a new leader.  I have to ask, have all WW meetings become a "hard sell" of the WW products?  At least 10 minutes of the 30 minute meeting is selling kits, bars, pop chips and active link.  My old meeting wasn't so focused on selling.


----------



## TARAMEOW

I weighed in today just to see and I am down 20lbs!! My official weigh day is Sunday cross your fingers it stays down


----------



## bumbershoot

mrzrich said:


> My old meeting disbanded, so I had to join a new meeting, with a new leader.  I have to ask, have all WW meetings become a "hard sell" of the WW products?  At least 10 minutes of the 30 minute meeting is selling kits, bars, pop chips and active link.  My old meeting wasn't so focused on selling.



Not *all* of them are like that, but some are.  My leader mentions things that she truly likes or uses routinely.  She does it briefly and moves on.  Other leaders are different.


----------



## dizzyr

This week started off rough but ended on a good note. I'm down 4.6 which makes up for the 1 I was up last week. The interesting thing is I used all my weeklies except 1  and most weeks I don't use more than 10-15. Every week I have about 32 activity points that I don't use. 

I'm going to try and increase the activity points this week and worry less about the weeklies. 

Coastgirl where are you these days??


----------



## Goofygirl17

Great job dizzyr!

I weighed in this morning- down 1.2- heading in the right direction!

Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## keahgirl8

I am almost finished with week 2 of maintaining!  It is a tricky business for sure!  I am still trying to figure out a happy medium to make sure I don't lose or gain too much.


----------



## coastgirl

mrzrich said:


> I'm back.
> 
> So now I'm back in the saddle.  Week 1 I lost 7 lbs, and week 2 was 2.2 lbs for a total of 9.2 in 2 weeks!
> 
> At least 10 minutes of the 30 minute meeting is selling kits, bars, pop chips and active link.  My old meeting wasn't so focused on selling.



Welcome back!  That's a great start. I have to say I find there is too much promotion in my meeting too, though I like my leader. 



TARAMEOW said:


> I weighed in today just to see and I am down 20lbs!! My official weigh day is Sunday cross your fingers it stays down



That's great, congrats!



dizzyr said:


> This week started off rough but ended on a good note. I'm down 4.6 which makes up for the 1 I was up last week. The interesting thing is I used all my weeklies except 1  and most weeks I don't use more than 10-15. Every week I have about 32 activity points that I don't use.
> 
> I'm going to try and increase the activity points this week and worry less about the weeklies.
> 
> Coastgirl where are you these days??



That's really interesting, Dizzyr, and of course a great result for you!  Congrats, it's really great that you "caught up". I had a couple of weeks like that too, though not quite such a good net loss...but a week of "flat" and then a week of 2.2 down.  It's actually not such a bad thing, it reminds me not to be so hard on myself when the results aren't what I want in a given week.  

Interesting too about using your weeklies in a week with better results. I am always trying to figure out what's best. I can't starve myself, just can't, so I like hearing reinforcement that using the weeklies can be good!!  



keahgirl8 said:


> I am almost finished with week 2 of maintaining!  It is a tricky business for sure!  I am still trying to figure out a happy medium to make sure I don't lose or gain too much.



Good luck Keah!  I think it's a tricky phase, as evidenced by those of us who come around for a second go...   Good for you for keeping your head and working on it.  (Me, not so much.    But I'll do better this time!!)

It's been a really busy week here...have been reading but not posting.  Had a good WI, down 2.2 and finding my clothes fitting better. I am regularly doing some activity--taking the dog for a walk, usually 40 mins +, which is 40 mins more movement than I was doing.  I have an interview this week, for a job I'd love, and I have no idea what I can wear--have to dive into my closet and check it out.

I'm down 15 now, about 5 lbs a month, which I know is good, but I still want to speed things up.  Trying to increase my activity without killing myself. We'll see.  3.5 months or so til our trip, and I really want to NOT be embarrassed by the vacation pics this time.


----------



## bumbershoot

DH finally hit over 40 lost!  What a long, hard slog it's been for him, especially with me being the annoyingly speedy loser in the household.  

He hit 30 in August and so it has been a LONG time for him. But he did it, got a hug and tears from our leader, and lots of kudos at the meeting. Better yet he feels energized and psyched for the rest of it, which will be a total of 200 if he can reach the WW max for his height etc.  He thinks he'll have to do the doctors note for goal though, rather than the WW goal.


----------



## dizzyr

bumbershoot said:


> DH finally hit over 40 lost!  Why a long, hard slog it's been for him, especially with me being the annoyingly speedy loser in the household.
> 
> He hit 30 in August and so it has been a LONG time for him. But he did it, got a hug and tears from our leader, and lots of kudos at the meeting. Better yet he feels energized and psyched for the rest of it, which will be a total of 200 if he can reach the WW max for his height etc.  He thinks he'll have to do the doctors note for goal though, rather than the WW goal.



Woohoooo I'm so happy for him


----------



## coastgirl

Molly, congrats to your dh!  Sticking with it since Feb shows great commitment.  Whatever his goal works out to be, it looks like he's got great determination to keep it from going up again.


----------



## pwdebbie

Quick check in. Six days here, six pounds up. And I haven't even had any of the yummies I was planning to eat. And the mobile app doesn't let you track activity, so I have not bothered to track my food for the last four days. Not worth the time and stress. I am just going to have fun and get back on the program next Sunday when we get home.


----------



## coastgirl

I hope you're having a fab time, Debbie.  Don't worry about the increase, you can get it under control when you get home.  My version of the mobile app does activity--maybe you need an update?  But you can sort that out when you get home.  Have fun!


----------



## Goofygirl17

bumbershoot said:


> DH finally hit over 40 lost!  What a long, hard slog it's been for him, especially with me being the annoyingly speedy loser in the household.
> 
> He hit 30 in August and so it has been a LONG time for him. But he did it, got a hug and tears from our leader, and lots of kudos at the meeting. Better yet he feels energized and psyched for the rest of it, which will be a total of 200 if he can reach the WW max for his height etc.  He thinks he'll have to do the doctors note for goal though, rather than the WW goal.



Hooray!  Perseverance pays off!



pwdebbie said:


> Quick check in. Six days here, six pounds up. And I haven't even had any of the yummies I was planning to eat. And the mobile app doesn't let you track activity, so I have not bothered to track my food for the last four days. Not worth the time and stress. I am just going to have fun and get back on the program next Sunday when we get home.



Have a great time!


----------



## dizzyr

coastgirl said:


> I hope you're having a fab time, Debbie.  Don't worry about the increase, you can get it under control when you get home.  My version of the mobile app does activity--maybe you need an update?  But you can sort that out when you get home.  Have fun!



Ditto what she said  hope you're having a great time and enjoy yourself. My app does activity too.


----------



## katemusical

Hi. My husband and I joined WW a couple of months ago. Ive done it before..he, on the other hand, has never been a member. Well long story short, he hates it. He thinks he gets way too many points and his trainor (who has never done WW) agrees with him. I really dont know what to tell him anymore.
My issue is I get frustrated when I dont lose. Its such a hard path. We are going to WDW in June and I would really love at least 10-15 lbs off.

Is there a thread for great WW recipes?


----------



## bumbershoot

katemusical said:


> Hi. My husband and I joined WW a couple of months ago. Ive done it before..he, on the other hand, has never been a member. Well long story short, he hates it. He thinks he gets way too many points and his trainor (who has never done WW) agrees with him. I really dont know what to tell him anymore.
> My issue is I get frustrated when I dont lose. Its such a hard path. We are going to WDW in June and I would really love at least 10-15 lbs off.
> 
> Is there a thread for great WW recipes?



My recommendation for your husband is to TRUST weight watchers.  They know what they are doing.  They have been doing it for a LONG time now, they have really good people on staff who figure out the best ways to lose and keep it off.  

WW is not a quick fix.  It doesn't advocate starving.  It's not an extremely low low calorie diet.  WW wants you to make GOOD, sustainable, "this is your life now" choices.  It's not "eat 800 calories a day, get the weight off in two months, and then do whatever".  

When DH started, he was approaching 400 lbs.  Through him, we found out that the max number of points with WW's PointsPlus is 71.  That's how many points he had Daily.  He also had the option of using Weekly points as well as activity points.  In addition to points, he needed to try to eat a *minimum* of NINE servings of fruits and veggies per day, because he was over 350 lbs.  

His first week following the program he lost over 5 lbs.  Which is astonishing for him, because he has the metabolism of a slug; he is not a "lose like a man" type of guy.  He also has a bonafide pituitary tumor that makes prolactin, and that has really slowed things down.  His endocrinologist would be ecstatic if DH just *maintained* for a year; he doesn't even expect DH to *lose*, that's how much the tumor affects his metabolism.  

DH had a hard time hitting 71 points at first, and I think he got the 9 servings once or twice before getting below 350 and being able to get the normal 5 servings minimum.  I think he's at 67 pointsplus now, having lost 40 lbs (woo!) and now eats some Weeklies.


Now, it's hard to see the benefit for your husband when I'm describing my particular husband, because he has ALWAYS had an extremely hard time losing weight.  I've been following a blog called "bendoeslife" that chronicles a 20-something man who lost 120 lbs inside half a year.  That's not my husband; it's taken him a year and 3 months to lose 40.  But he's losing it, and I think he's far less likely to gain it back because his eating habits are now part of him, part of his life.  There's no "when I eat normally again", because this IS normal now.  Before I met DH, when he was in his early 20s, he lost 140 lbs.  It took him a year and a half, and he was starving himself and working out THREE hours EVERY day.  It's just hard for him to lose.  WW is good for him because he's not starving, so binges are far less likely (he's one of the most emotional eaters I know...thanks, MIL!), and that keeps him on track.


So your husband should check out the WW community forum for the board for men.  I think it's "guys on a diet".  There's also a blog by the same name, where men can discuss their higher points needs.

I like to think of points as being ways to *nourish* your body.  You don't want to punish it by starving; rather, nourish the body you have now, with just enough of a deficit to expect an average of .5 to 2 pounds lost per week.  

I hope he can trust WW and just try it for a few weeks.  Follow the Good Health Guidelines (if you're doing meetings, it's in the info/brochures you got...if you're online, it's somewhere in your plan material in etools), follow the plan, eat your points.  See what happens over the next 3 or 4 weeks.



As for YOU, this is a marathon, not a sprint.  Maintaining is OK, and that's what you're doing when you don't lose in a particular week.  Remember, we're going to be maintaining for FAR longer than we're going to be losing, so learning to maintain is good!  And even weeks where you gain are OK.  It's going to happen over your lifetime.  

If you are of an age where you have cycles, you might see a gain at that time.  For me, I gain AFTER "time of month", which is highly annoying.  But then it's gone the next week.  If you have a celebration and eat a bunch of food, the scale might be higher shortly after because of the food in your belly.  But by the following weigh in it will probably be gone, as long as you're following the plan.  etc etc.

If you don't want to *see* the gains, have the person weighing you just tell you *when* you are up, and then just don't look at the number.  But do weigh in.  Otherwise, how will you know how well you are doing overall?  I used to skip weigh ins (previous times I did WW).  But I shot myself in the foot by doing that.  What if I gained 5 lbs one week and didn't weigh?  And then over the next week I lost 4.  When I weighed the following week, I would see a "gain" of 1, right?  I wouldn't KNOW about the 4 lb loss in between.  Seeing a 5 lb gain hurts, but seeing a 1 lb "gain" 2 weeks after hurts more.  Whereas seeing 5 lbs up then 4 lbs DOWN feels better!

So weigh, and find a way to deal with the ups and the evens.

For us, we plan out our food on weigh-in day BEFORE we weigh in.  If we're following the program, we shouldn't change it up just because of one day's scale experience.  So we have our weigh-in day ritual, and it doesn't change, no matter what the scale says.  We find that to be a good way to deal with it.  No celebrating a loss with food (talk about a bad idea!), and no punishing ourselves, either.  We just keep calm and carry on.  


Best of luck to you and your husband!


----------



## bumbershoot

> Well long story short, he hates it



I didn't catch that the first time.  How does he hate a plan that lets him eat more than he thinks he should?  We LOVE that we eat more than we would eat if we were doing a normal "diet".  And love that we're still losing.

While DH doesn't generally go into Weekly points anymore, and doesn't eat Activity points (though he wears an Active Link and knows WHAT activity he is getting), I eat it ALL.  I'm less than 10 lbs above the upper WW goal weight (though my goal weight is a lower weight than that, and I think I'll end up going even lower) and I'm still losing, while eating my 26 Daily points, 49 Weeklies, and however many Activity points I get each week.  Along with my fruits and veggies and water and etc.  I try really hard to get my good health guidelines in, of course.  (but I'm not perfect at that)  I'm 43 and 5'3" and if you can see signatures, you can see my loss ticker; I'm doing pretty well.  The previous times I've done WW I did the "let's deprive Molly!" plan, which mean ONLY the daily points, and I felt that the other points were cheating.  That never lasted long.  Lots of points untracked, lots of weigh-ins skipped, and ultimately I never hit goal and would quit.  This time I'm doing it differently.  

So it's odd for me to think of someone *hating* a plan because it has them eating more than *they think* they should.  

Has he lost?  Is he following the actual plan?  Doing his good health guidelines, getting in his fruits and veggies?  Is he weighing or measuring EVERYTHING?  (that's been the key to MY success...I am as precise as I can possibly be (except when at Disney))  

If he really really wanted to, he could lower his Daily points, but he would probably want to talk to a leader before doing that.


----------



## Goofygirl17

Molly- I love your reply.  It's a great explanation about how to follow the plan and how to look at gains/losses etc.


----------



## TARAMEOW

I have been having a really bad week. It all started Sunday we went out for my Mothers Birthday. I ate a Burger with fried onions Swiss cheese and a side of Mac & cheese... Then a piece of cake 

Yesterday we went to Panera Bread my first time going had a mozzarella and tomato sandwich with an apple cinnamon muffin 

Haven't exercised all week. Big surprise today I stepped on the scale and I gained 2 lbs. Going to have a major heart attack Sunday when I do my weigh in, can't seem to get motivated.


----------



## bumbershoot

Goofygirl17 said:


> Molly- I love your reply.  It's a great explanation about how to follow the plan and how to look at gains/losses etc.



Aw, shucks.  Thank you.  Of course, pretty much everything I've learned this time doing WW I've gotten from other people!


----------



## drewswife

Hi everyone

I have done just about every version of weight watchers there has been going back 35 years.  I liked the previous version of points a little better only becuase you utililized calories in calculating the points so I found the guestimating a little easier when eating out.  I do love the iphone app and scanner.  

I have lost about 10 lbs since my new years resolution and I have 5 more to go to rehit goal and reestablish my lifetime benefits.

My new goal is to get in more excercise and just registered for the TOT run in October (alothough I will be walking)  

I am glad I found this group - it is nice to have others in the same boat.


----------



## Goofygirl17

TARAMEOW said:


> I have been having a really bad week. It all started Sunday we went out for my Mothers Birthday. I ate a Burger with fried onions Swiss cheese and a side of Mac & cheese... Then a piece of cake
> 
> Yesterday we went to Panera Bread my first time going had a mozzarella and tomato sandwich with an apple cinnamon muffin
> 
> Haven't exercised all week. Big surprise today I stepped on the scale and I gained 2 lbs. Going to have a major heart attack Sunday when I do my weigh in, can't seem to get motivated.



It was a tough week here too but I went to the meeting, weighed in and I'm starting this week motivated!!  You can do it!



drewswife said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have done just about every version of weight watchers there has been going back 35 years.  I liked the previous version of points a little better only becuase you utililized calories in calculating the points so I found the guestimating a little easier when eating out.  I do love the iphone app and scanner.
> 
> I have lost about 10 lbs since my new years resolution and I have 5 more to go to rehit goal and reestablish my lifetime benefits.
> 
> My new goal is to get in more excercise and just registered for the TOT run in October (alothough I will be walking)
> 
> I am glad I found this group - it is nice to have others in the same boat.



Welcome!

As I said above it was a very hectic week here and I gained .6  I'm starting this week motivated though and my goal for this week is to weigh, measure and track in my book.  It seems to keep me more honest and motivated than online.


----------



## bumbershoot

DH and I both hit new "decades" at weigh-in yesterday (a change in the "tens place" of our weights, for those who aren't familiar with that way of describing it).  Woo!  And he lost another point, so I've been kidding him all weekend about how he's going to ever live with one less point.  (he still gets a lot of points...40 more Daily points per day than I do, though I always have to remind myself that I eat Weekly and all Activity so I'm hardly eating only 26 points per day)

Anyway, his plateau (since AUGUST) has been seriously busted, and I hope it continues for him! 

This coming week I'm back to the YMCA 5 days a week b/c of my son's classes, which will allow me to run 3 times per week and do strength training on the other days, and I'm excited about it.  It'll be interesting to see if lifting weights changes the way I'm losing, but I figure I'd rather slow down while getting to goal, rather than maybe gain a little once I hit goal.  But I know that overall lifting weights is really good for health and weight loss!


----------



## pwdebbie

Back from WDW Saturday.  Sunday morning the scale had me up 10 lbs.  This morning I'm down 4 of those pounds.  I'm sure it was water weight -- my ankles were so swollen in FL.  Tomorrow night will be my official wi at the meeting so I will find out how much I really gained after ten days in the Disney parks.

You know what -- all the food I looked forward to turned out to not be all that appealing!  The cinnamon roll was a major disappointment!  And I had a caramel bar at Karmel Kuche that was lackluster.  We had one shared cupcake at BOG given to us for our anniversary and it was ok, but nothing I would have spent $4.00 for.  I got a cream cheese stuffed pretzel and ended up throwing 1/3 of it away.  Give me Auntie Anne's any day!  Ok, I did enjoy the cotton candy! and the shared sundaes at Ghirardelli and Plaza.


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:


> Back from WDW Saturday.  Sunday morning the scale had me up 10 lbs.  This morning I'm down 4 of those pounds.  I'm sure it was water weight -- my ankles were so swollen in FL.  Tomorrow night will be my official wi at the meeting so I will find out how much I really gained after ten days in the Disney parks.
> 
> You know what -- all the food I looked forward to turned out to not be all that appealing!  The cinnamon roll was a major disappointment!  And I had a caramel bar at Karmel Kuche that was lackluster.  We had one shared cupcake at BOG given to us for our anniversary and it was ok, but nothing I would have spent $4.00 for.  I got a cream cheese stuffed pretzel and ended up throwing 1/3 of it away.  Give me Auntie Anne's any day!  Ok, I did enjoy the cotton candy! and the shared sundaes at Ghirardelli and Plaza.



I found the same thing on my last DL trip.   My beloved corn dogs just weren't as good as I remembered them, and I was fine with just one of the macaroons I needed every day last time.

Let us know how your weigh-in goes!  More of that 10 may come off quickly too.  Water retention is a killer!


----------



## coastgirl

Goofygirl, here's to a good week for you--may your positive energy lead to good things!

Molly, fab news on the new decades!  Great news for your dh, too, that he is breaking his plateau.  

I weigh myself at home daily (I know, I know...) and I glimpsed a new decade this week--hoping to "live" there soon.  One thing about weighing myself at home, I've learned to take the little variations in stride, but once I see a number, I "own" it, and I feel it's only a matter of time until I achieve it "for real".

Debbie, that's really encouraging that 4 of the 10 is gone that fast.  Wishing you a speedy return to your previous level.  And it's a little disappointing when things aren't as good as you anticipate, but very reassuring that it's all "sinking in".  GLad Ghirardelli wasn't a "casualty" though!


----------



## pwdebbie

coastgirl said:


> Debbie, that's really encouraging that 4 of the 10 is gone that fast.  Wishing you a speedy return to your previous level.  And it's a little disappointing when things aren't as good as you anticipate, but very reassuring that it's all "sinking in".  GLad Ghirardelli wasn't a "casualty" though!



Two more gone this morning.  I'm expecting to be about four pounds up at wi tonight.  We'll see!


----------



## bumbershoot

coastgirl said:


> I weigh myself at home daily (I know, I know...) and I glimpsed a new decade this week--hoping to "live" there soon.  One thing about weighing myself at home, I've learned to take the little variations in stride, but once I see a number, I "own" it, and I feel it's only a matter of time until I achieve it "for real".



Except for the last couple weeks (and at the beginning), I weigh daily, too.  Doesn't seem to mess with my head, and I like seeing the overview of what happens as the week goes by.  I was lurking on the WW forums last night and saw a question of "should I see small losses every day?" and I think that, for me, seeing what happens day by day, week by week, it helps me lose the *expectation* of certain results.

For awhile, when we first bought our home scale, our meeting weights were always *higher* than the home scale.  By almost the same amount each time (but by a different amount for me than for DH).  Then suddenly it switched, and now we are always LOWER than the home scale.  SO weird.  Probably at some point it'll switch back, LOL.  

Anyway, as long as your mind and heart can handle weighing more often, there's no problem with it.  It's just important to know yourself.  Like my husband can't handle it well and should not do it.  It doesn't change his eating plans, but it messes with his head.  I urge him to get off the home scale, but does he listen?  




pwdebbie said:


> Two more gone this morning.  I'm expecting to be about four pounds up at wi tonight.  We'll see!



Woo!

I think it's neat that you know how high you went, so that even if you have a gain at official weighin, you will know that you actually were higher and LOST over the week.


----------



## mrzrich

Down 3.2 at weigh in tonight.  Reached my 5%.  

I have a serious food addiction and one of my big challenges is how I handle myself the evening after I weigh in.  I usually have 20 to 40 weeklies left at the end of my week.  After I weigh in, whether it be good news or bad, I binge.  Tonight there was left over spaghetti in the fridge.  As I was driving home from my meeting, all I could think about was the spaghetti.  Now I would have been ok if I had slowed down and measured it and tracked it, but no, I just inhaled it.  I have always had this problem. Last time when I was on program and lost over 70 lbs, it was my eventual undoing...listening to the voices calling me from the refrigerator.  Anyone else facing similar demons?.


----------



## UConnFan

Holy cow, I need some help! (Sorry this is long. I'll try to keep it brief).

I joined WW about a year ago and initially lost a bit of weight. It wasn't grand, but it was enough that I was comfortable. I lost that weight over the summer when I had more time to prepare healthy meals and go to meetings. 

I've been in grad school this year and have a very busy schedule. I have an internship three days a week for the whole school day and then classes at night. Most of my days are very long. (Yesterday I woke up at 6 and went to bed at midnight. I was going the entire day without stopping). I just didn't have the time to cook. Plus, I usually had dinner out because I wasn't home for so many hours and it was just easier.

I noticed I was gaining weight, but I just didn't have the energy to care. Flash forward to now - my wedding is *this month* and I just popped a button on my pants that, a few months ago, were pretty loose on me. Now I'm going to be the heaviest I've ever been on my wedding day...


----------



## mrzrich

UConnFan said:


> Holy cow, I need some help! (Sorry this is long. I'll try to keep it brief).
> 
> I joined WW about a year ago and initially lost a bit of weight. It wasn't grand, but it was enough that I was comfortable. I lost that weight over the summer when I had more time to prepare healthy meals and go to meetings.
> 
> I've been in grad school this year and have a very busy schedule. I have an internship three days a week for the whole school day and then classes at night. Most of my days are very long. (Yesterday I woke up at 6 and went to bed at midnight. I was going the entire day without stopping). I just didn't have the time to cook. Plus, I usually had dinner out because I wasn't home for so many hours and it was just easier.
> 
> I noticed I was gaining weight, but I just didn't have the energy to care. Flash forward to now - my wedding is *this month* and I just popped a button on my pants that, a few months ago, were pretty loose on me. Now I'm going to be the heaviest I've ever been on my wedding day...



One trick that has helped me stay on program during hectic times is to cook on my days off.  That means on Sunday I make a big batch amid break it into smaller portions and freezer. I use a sharpie to make the points on the  container.  I have even been known to take a whole pack of bagel thins or light English muffins, some Han and some liquid egg whites and make 5 or 6 breakfast sandwiches.  I then freeze those and pop in the microwave on busy mornings.  

As for the long days in school, you need to plan you snacks.  Oranges, apples tangerines bananas, and carrot sticks are all very portable snacks.  String cheese and portioned out almonds are another good thing to have on hand.

AND DRINK YOUR WATER!!!!!!

To get in activity on busy days,  park the car far away from the building.  

Hopefully some of extra pounds will come off before the wedding.


----------



## Abby Wednesday

Hi! I just found this thread. I've been doing WW since mid-February. I'm down 23lbs since then, and I would like to see another 25-30 vanish, but right now my goal is to get to a healthy weight for my height, which is about 18 lbs away.

I am curious to see how people handle their weekly points. This is not my first time on WW and I tend to stay away from them unless I feel like  I really need to use them. I just find that it's easier for me to stay on the plan that way.  Routines work for me. 

Anyway, everyone have a great week!


----------



## coastgirl

pwdebbie said:


> Two more gone this morning.  I'm expecting to be about four pounds up at wi tonight.  We'll see!



So, Debbie?  How'd it go?  



mrzrich said:


> Down 3.2 at weigh in tonight.  Reached my 5%.



Yay you! That's a great result!



> I have a serious food addiction and one of my big challenges is how I handle myself the evening after I weigh in.  I usually have 20 to 40 weeklies left at the end of my week.  After I weigh in, whether it be good news or bad, I binge.



I do tend to give myself a little license on WI day too.  I don't think I could eat all the "leftovers" though (if it's 20 or more--some weeks I've been lucky to have 3 or 4 weeklies left), it would just make the hard work seem pointless, you know?  Can you plan ahead and have something you like and can eat a lot of READY (like, in the fridge in front of whatever else might tempt you)?  Some great fresh fruit that you wouldn't normally treat yourself to, washed, cut up, totally ready to eat, or a big bag of popcorn? (Ok, popcorn in the fridge would be gross, but you know what I mean. )  Preparation might help?



UConnFan said:


> Holy cow, I need some help! (Sorry this is long. I'll try to keep it brief).
> 
> I noticed I was gaining weight, but I just didn't have the energy to care. Flash forward to now - my wedding is *this month* and I just popped a button on my pants that, a few months ago, were pretty loose on me. Now I'm going to be the heaviest I've ever been on my wedding day...



Hi, welcome, and congrats on your upcoming wedding!

My first thought is, if you don't have time to cook, can you pre-buy healthy food to eat on the go rather than eating out?  A guy at our meeting says he's resigned himself to paying $7 for the prepared salads at the grocery store because it means he doesn't do drive-through or whatever at lunch.  If you're spending it at restaurants, you wouldn't be spending any more to have healthy grocery store choices.  Get a good cooler bag for your car if you are running around maybe, so you have the good stuff handy and time isn't an excuse?  I also use the dining out guide and the phone app to check what my best choices are before I order.  Good luck, I know brides don't need any more stress in their lives!



Abby Wednesday said:


> Hi! I just found this thread.
> 
> I am curious to see how people handle their weekly points. This is not my first time on WW and I tend to stay away from them unless I feel like  I really need to use them. I just find that it's easier for me to stay on the plan that way.  Routines work for me.



Hi Abby, welcome!  Good results so far, way to go!

I think the weeklies are a really personal choice.  Lots of people eat them, and lots more don't. I tend to think the basic amount isn't enough, but I guess that depends on what you start with.  I've heard a lot of people say, especially the leaders, that you need to eat your points or your body will fight the weight loss harder.  I was eating my weeklies until about a week or two ago, when I decided I'd try to do it with APs instead of weeklies.  I still use some weeklies, I give myself license on the weekends to add some weeklies  so I can participate in the "Friday night pizza night" tradition we have with the kids.  (The traditional glass or two of red wine is adults only, but goes well with the pizza!)  FOr me, long term success will only come if I don't HATE this, and if I never have points available for the things I love, I'll hate it.  YMMV.

Well, as for me, WI was 0.9 this week.    Was hoping for a bit more, but it was 2.2 last week, so I'm happy to have 3 lbs in 2 weeks.  I swear, one scale at our meeting is "better" than the other, and this week I happened to get the "mean" scale.  I am at the point of digging through my closet for things that fit.  I started in Feb busting out of 18's and now I am in 16's and 14's depending on the brand. I found a pair of 10's in there, and I want to know when the heck did THOSE fit?  We have been in this house 7 years and I can't imagine!  Oh, I lost another point, down to 26. Isn't that the lowest?  My BMI is still firmly in "obese" territory, and I'm down to 26?  Pout.

I am considering a "regular" job, which may be a stumbling block. I have been largely work from home or part time for years, and a 40 hour week at the office + commute worries me.  

On the up side, dh just called after his doc apt and the doc recommended he lose 30 lbs.  (I know, that's a mean upside! )  He has sleep apnea, and had surgery for it years ago, but it's coming back.  He hates the C-PAP and it's not working as well as it did before anyway. I would LOVE it if he came on board.  He brings a lot of "temptation" into the house, and even when he tries, he doesn't get it.  He's the main cook in the family.  "I didn't put in MUCH butter".    Plus he's the one now who is offering the kids ice cream and other treats, and they need better habits too.  12 yo ds definitely has some pudge.  So I would love it if he made an effort to lose some weight, and I know it would have health benefits for him.

Other up side is that we are 100 days from our summer vacation in Orlando.   Tomorrow I can start the double-digit dance.  I am hopeful I will look better in vacation pics, though I know I won't be at goal--I can't do 30 more lbs in 3 mos.  I'm at 18 lbs in the first 3 mos, which is good and healthy, so I have to be willing to accept 30 or 35 total before we go away, not 50.


----------



## drewswife

Abby Wednesday said:


> Hi! I just found this thread. I've been doing WW since mid-February. I'm down 23lbs since then, and I would like to see another 25-30 vanish, but right now my goal is to get to a healthy weight for my height, which is about 18 lbs away.
> 
> I am curious to see how people handle their weekly points. This is not my first time on WW and I tend to stay away from them unless I feel like  I really need to use them. I just find that it's easier for me to stay on the plan that way.  Routines work for me.
> 
> Anyway, everyone have a great week!



I try not to use any during the week and use about 10 to 15 on the weekends (that is my wine allowance) - I lost an average of a pound a week for first 8 weeks - I have stayed the same the last 2 weeks so I may have to cut out some of those for now


----------



## pwdebbie

I was UP 3.0 lbs at WI.     

I am happy with that because I left for WDW on 4/14 and returned home 4/27 and pretty much ate freely the whole time.  Being up 3 lbs is not disappointing at all!


----------



## pwdebbie

Abby Wednesday said:


> Hi! I just found this thread. I've been doing WW since mid-February. I'm down 23lbs since then, and I would like to see another 25-30 vanish, but right now my goal is to get to a healthy weight for my height, which is about 18 lbs away.
> 
> I am curious to see how people handle their weekly points. This is not my first time on WW and I tend to stay away from them unless I feel like  I really need to use them. I just find that it's easier for me to stay on the plan that way.  Routines work for me.
> 
> Anyway, everyone have a great week!



My WI day is Tuesday night.  I make Wednesday my day to eat extra so that by the time Tuesday rolls around again, any damage done on Wednesday is fixed.   Yesterday I ate 10 of my WP.  I had a blueberry muffin for breakfast just because I've been wanting one.  9 points.  We went to Red Lobster for lunch (2 for $25 special, and yes I ate a bit of dessert).  Then I had some ham and string cheese for dinner.  Had a church meeting in the evening and there was cinnamon cake there, so I had a piece. In general, I don't eat beyond my 26 dailies for the rest of the week unless something special comes up.


----------



## robinb

Hello everyone!  I skipped last week's WI (but went to my meeting) because it was my birthWEEK.  Yup.  I celebrated all week long.  *sigh*  I went to my meeting today and weighed in and lost 1.0 today .  I still have some "Disney weight" to get rid of from Spring Break but I am headed in the right direction .  

I have been wearing my ActiveLink for 3 weeks now.  I'm not sure if I really like it or not.  I think it gives me more points that I "deserve" ... certainly more than I would have calculated on my own.  I ate all my AP and WP last week but I will attempt o cut back on eating all the AP since I still don't think I am really earning as many as it thinks I am.  I think it's because I am over 50 and my baseline is so low.

We talked about "finding your anchor" today in our meeting and I admitted that I had "nothin'".  Certainly this thread helps and so does going to meetings, but they are not "anchors" as far as I can tell.  What is your anchor?


----------



## bumbershoot

mrzrich said:


> Down 3.2 at weigh in tonight.  Reached my 5%.
> 
> I have a serious food addiction and one of my big challenges is how I handle myself the evening after I weigh in.  I usually have 20 to 40 weeklies left at the end of my week.  After I weigh in, whether it be good news or bad, I binge.  Tonight there was left over spaghetti in the fridge.  As I was driving home from my meeting, all I could think about was the spaghetti.  Now I would have been ok if I had slowed down and measured it and tracked it, but no, I just inhaled it.  I have always had this problem. Last time when I was on program and lost over 70 lbs, it was my eventual undoing...listening to the voices calling me from the refrigerator.  Anyone else facing similar demons?.




DH would be better equipped to answer you, because his food issues are pretty severe and even after a year and 2+ months of WW he still deals with the demons.  The other night we had pasta for the first time in a *long* time.  (we never intended to cut it out, but it's so hard to control ourselves with it and it's so pointy that we just sort of stopped making it routinely)  We measured out the number of servings we wanted to cook, using the dry weight.  Should have made 5 servings (2 for DH, 2 for DS, 1 for me).  Once it was cooked I used the WW spoon to measure out a cup (cooked serving size, generally) for me, 1.5 for DH (he decided it looked like enough on his plate), two for DS.  And there was at least a cup left in the colander.  Hmm.

So there was pasta, sitting in the kitchen, all alone.  I admit to a few walk-bys, snagging a couple elbow macaroni pieces each time (an occasional thing, and it's a reason we slowed down on the pasta!).  But yesterday DH confessed that while he was cleaning up in the kitchen, the rest of the pasta went into his belly, with some butter mixed in.  (he would have included garlic, but that would have brought my attention to it, and he didn't want me to know, nor did he want to have to share as he knew he would if I knew about it, LOL)  He didn't want to track it, but he forced himself to.

So we started talking about solutions.  One, don't leave the pasta out.  Two, it was really really good that we knew how much pasta it was, so even if he was going to have an episode like that, he didn't really have to guess.  Saves some of the heartache of losing control.

So I wonder if you could portion out your leftovers while you are serving it before they are leftovers?  That way if you get home and you *must* have that pasta, you just pull out a container that you already know is a serving size, so there's no guesswork at the end?  Underestimating is bad, of course, but overestimating can mess you up too, because you end up being hungrier than you need to be.  

I would have such a hard time dealing with an evening weigh-in, because of the issue of still being inside my Weeklies week!  I like a morning meeting, so as soon as I start eating on that day, I'm at the start of the week.  But if I were in your situation....what if you stop looking at it as a *binge*?  What if you just thought of it as your planned use of Weekly points?  Don't beat yourself up over it (if you have been, and by calling it a binge I think you are).  

Those points are there for you to use, and since you are doing well so far it's not hurting you at this time.  (and might never hurt you)  There are some who simply cannot use the Weeklies, but WW put them into the plan on purpose.  I don't think they put them into the plan so we would all fail and be paying for WW forever.  

Since we have Saturday morning weigh-ins, we don't tend to eat beforehand (I'm working on changing that, though, because the longer I am on this program the more I'm realizing I do need to eat a bit more often than I used to think I did).  After weigh-in, no matter what the results, we go to Starbucks, have some breakfast (the hearty blueberry steel cut oatmeal with the fruit/nut pack, the agave, and the blueberries is so delicious, especially if you sprinkle cinnamon on top, and it's a solid 7 point dish that will stick with you for hours and hours), have some coffee, have a nice time.  I do use more Weeklies on Sat and Sun than I do through the week, because I like to only have Activity points left as extra by Friday, so I use a lot of them early in the week.  

But I don't see the weekends as binging, it's just a planned use of points.  I have, at long long last, given myself permission to *eat*, and to *enjoy* eating.  It feels a whole lot better than wanting to hide in my closet because I'm not allowed to eat or enjoy food.  And while I haven't done exactly that (DH has, though, and it started _young_, put on a diet at 3 years old...what his parents did to him regarding food was awful and makes people cry at meetings when he shares), when I visit my fit and trim brother and sister in law, I've been known to buy a bucket of "Dunkeroo" cookies from Trader Joes, hide them in the guestroom (even from my son), and eat them all over a week's visit, up in the room, sneaking them.  Awful awful.  Future trips, I'll buy the bucket, keep it in their pantry, and eat them as my points allow.  It feels a whole lot better.  And it's mainly a mental thing, of allowing it.  And to not call it a binge.  

This is all a process, and what works for you now might change down the road.  I never thought we would eat pasta as INfrequently as we do now, it just sort of happened.  I never thought I would stop drinking beer to the extent that I have, but the taste just sort of fizzled, and it's only worth really really good beer now.  I had a Redhook Wit at a Road Runner Sports even the other week, it was delicious and worth it, but now I can't find it.  Which is ridiculous, it should be around, but it's not.  Guess I'm glad though.  

Anyway, be gentle with yourself.  





UConnFan said:


> Holy cow, I need some help! (Sorry this is long. I'll try to keep it brief).
> 
> I joined WW about a year ago and initially lost a bit of weight. It wasn't grand, but it was enough that I was comfortable. I lost that weight over the summer when I had more time to prepare healthy meals and go to meetings.
> 
> I've been in grad school this year and have a very busy schedule. I have an internship three days a week for the whole school day and then classes at night. Most of my days are very long. (Yesterday I woke up at 6 and went to bed at midnight. I was going the entire day without stopping). I just didn't have the time to cook. Plus, I usually had dinner out because I wasn't home for so many hours and it was just easier.
> 
> I noticed I was gaining weight, but I just didn't have the energy to care. Flash forward to now - my wedding is *this month* and I just popped a button on my pants that, a few months ago, were pretty loose on me. Now I'm going to be the heaviest I've ever been on my wedding day...



I'm taking off my WW hat and putting on my "wedding is this month" hat.    Pilates if your body can handle it.  Lots of water.  Lots of fruits and veggies.  GOOD foods.  More water.  Apples.  And regular food, too, of course.  You can drop some of the weight before the wedding.  Remember the wedding will probably involve tasty food and good cake (make SURE you eat at your wedding! make it a priority! don't get swept away in the festivities; sit down, eat, and make people come to you while you do so), so you've got that to look forward to, and it's not that long before you get it.   




Abby Wednesday said:


> I am curious to see how people handle their weekly points. This is not my first time on WW and I tend to stay away from them unless I feel like  I really need to use them. I just find that it's easier for me to stay on the plan that way.  Routines work for me.
> 
> Anyway, everyone have a great week!



I use them.  I started early, because I realized that they are actually part of the program, and WW did not decide to put them in to keep us all heavy.  When I stuck to minimum Daily points the 3 previous times I did WW, it backfired.  I was hungry.  I made horrible choices (especially when fruits/veggies weren't mainly 0 points).  I ate bad foods and ignored the guidelines entirely.  I absolutely refused to count oils.  etc.  (counting oils was one of the many reasons I quit the last time, when DS was 1 year old or so)

For me, success meant I had to at least try to eat them.  I started, I continued, I kept losing.  And losing.  And losing.  

A little while later, as I started to up the exercise and was feeling tired and sloggy while on the elliptical, I decided to get a heart rate monitor and count Activity points.  Got the HR monitor for Mother's Day, so I suppose it was just over 2 months when I started using APs (wow that was quick...it felt like I had been doing WW for a million years by that point!).  I calculate APs with the HR monitor by giving myself one point for every 80 calories I burn.  Some use 100 calories.  I am conservative with it, in that I don't just get to 400 calories and stop, calling it 5 APs.  I will go to 440 or so, then stop, and call it 5.  I've gotten to about 3 calories before the next point mark (stopping at 637 calories instead of getting all the way to 640) and stopped.  And I call it 7 APs.  

This has been really good for me.  I've belonged to the Y for nearly 4 years now, and I gained quite a lot even while working out all the time.  I would do an hour moderate on the elliptical and feel that I deserved 3 slices of pizza for it.  Um, no.  My perceived food reward was all off from the reality.  Knowing the APs has helped me to treat myself but not destroy myself.

And eating the Weeklies and Activities has allowed me to eat very adequately, generally get in my "good health guidelines" foods like dairy (or nutritional equivalent) and the OILS (so important...when I get them in my hair and nails look great!) etc.  And it allows me to treat myself so I don't start thinking I'm going to die if I don't get chocolate.

Oh and I weigh or measure everything I can.  The greek yogurt, the ice cream, etc, goes on the food scale and I scoop it out until it hits the mark (negative of course since I'm taking away from the container).  That way I get what's on the spoon, too.  This works VERY well with peanut butter, because you get what you've taken out and put onto your bread or crackers or apple or whatever, AND you can lick the spoon and feel decadent).  I weigh my servings of salad dressing; put the salad plate on the scale, tare it, drizzle the dressing.  No overmeasuring.  And it feels like more food than just looking at 2 tablespoons of dressing.

That doesn't really answer your question directly, but it's been said on the WW site's forum that people who use their Weeklies and/or Activities tend to be the best at measuring every little thing, probably because they *have to*.  If you aren't leaving yourself wiggle room in the form of those points, you simply cannot mess up with the serving sizes.  (except for snagging pieces of pasta...maybe that's where I save myself by how I count APs?)


My husband felt that he was weighing and measuring, but as we've talked about it he has realized that there's still a lot of eyeballing going on.  Once he stopped assuming his serving sizes, re-checking that he was using the right tracker entries for the foods he was eating, and tracking as he ate (instead of waiting until nighttime, and worse, *after* dinner), he busted his plateau.  




drewswife said:


> I try not to use any during the week and use about 10 to 15 on the weekends (that is my wine allowance) - I lost an average of a pound a week for first 8 weeks - I have stayed the same the last 2 weeks so I may have to cut out some of those for now



Your wine allowance.    You'd fit in at our meetings; sometimes we call it A-AA meetings, for anti-alcoholics anonymous, because there's so much discussion about how people fit in their booze!  And our leader is right there with 'em.  

One of the most powerful meetings she did with our group was about serving sizes vs portions (or something like that), where she brought in a big wine glass (one of those big blown-out ones that allow you to really swirl the wine around?) and a typical wine bottle (with juice in it).  The wine glass fit the entire bottle's worth of wine inside of it.    It really brought home how important it is to even measure your wine, and make sure that at restaurants you're getting a proper pour, not a "bartender being nice" pour.

Anyway, yes, booze.  Important to know how to fit it into your points!  





pwdebbie said:


> I was UP 3.0 lbs at WI.
> 
> I am happy with that because I left for WDW on 4/14 and returned home 4/27 and pretty much ate freely the whole time.  Being up 3 lbs is not disappointing at all!



Awesome!!!





robinb said:


> Hello everyone!  I skipped last week's WI (but went to my meeting) because it was my birthWEEK.  Yup.  I celebrated all week long.  *sigh*  I went to my meeting today and weighed in and lost 1.0 today .  I still have some "Disney weight" to get rid of from Spring Break but I am headed in the right direction .
> 
> I have been wearing my ActiveLink for 3 weeks now.  I'm not sure if I really like it or not.  I think it gives me more points that I "deserve" ... certainly more than I would have calculated on my own.  I ate all my AP and WP last week but I will attempt o cut back on eating all the AP since I still don't think I am really earning as many as it thinks I am.  I think it's because I am over 50 and my baseline is so low.
> 
> We talked about "finding your anchor" today in our meeting and I admitted that I had "nothin'".  Certainly this thread helps and so does going to meetings, but they are not "anchors" as far as I can tell.  What is your anchor?



Nice weigh-in!



I don't use the active link, as my method of calculating APs has worked really well for me.  And mentally I wouldn't respond to it the way others do.  Others will see it not hit 100%, and will go walk around the block until it hits the mark because they are awesome and amazing and normal.  I would just throw it at the wall.  Maybe that would get it to 100%?  

Do you think that your baseline-determining week was not really correct for you?  I think you can clear it out and start over, if you think that the week at the beginning wasn't a typical week.  I know that many people will start using it on a really lazy week, and not do much of anything, so it thinks you've increased your activity a lot once it's really calculating APs for you.  



The anchor thing doesn't work for me.  I'm just not that kind of person, I guess.  I love my keychain with the charms on it, but it's not something I pull out and stare at.  It makes me happy, but doesn't inspire me.   My leader loves the paperclip chain, and I started doing it, but stopped about 30 lbs ago.  It's just a thing of paperclips, and while it works amazingly well for her, it was just office supplies for me.

For me, I guess my own body was the anchor and is the anchor, in opposite ways.  Not being in pictures was the anchor.  Developing weird mental/vision issues where I wasn't looking anywhere but right in front of me, for fear of seeing myself reflected in something accidentally.  

And in Feb 2012 having pain with every single step I took at Disneyland and Universal Orlando (crazy bi-coastal trip) while my ankles swelled and I was embarrassed and my leg swelled and I had to consider if this was normal for me or if it required the ER....that was my last straw.  My body was an anchor to what I wanted to do, it was literally weighing me down, slowing me down.  It was making me cry in frustration and pain.  And fear (leg swelling...yeah, I should have gotten looked at, but I was far too embarrassed, and have had *far* too many utterly rotten, near-malpractice-type experiences with MDs to take myself into a random office to complain of swelling).

Got home, still in pain, hating how I felt.  Saw a Jennifer Hudson commercial.  Went to a meeting the next day.  Sat under the poster of her that was the image from the commercial.  And I've never looked back.  And now I'm getting a body that my husband has never seen on me.  I'm nearly 20 lbs under wedding-weight, I'm nearly 10 pounds under what i was when we met.  From the running I've been doing, I'm whittling things down on me that I don't remember being whittled before.  I'm getting runner's muscles.  There's still some softness over them, but I can see them and feel them.  Even when in high school I never allowed myself to enjoy my running muscles, because those muscles made me heavier on the scale than my friends were.  Even though I knew that the muscle "bulk" was part of the cause, it didn't help.  And I wasn't as rail-skinny as some of my friends were (and those friends still are that thin...it was just their natures, not anything they were doing) and I let it get to me to the point where I couldn't enjoy myself for what I was.  So it's nice to be pleased by it now.  

Anyway, now the changes I'm seeing are so positive I don't want to go back.  I want to keep running, I want to keep eating right (with my treats!).  Now it's anchoring me to the positive stuff.  

So I guess my own body was and is the anchor for me.  

And while I never looked back after starting the program this time, it's not like I never complain.  You would not believe how much I complain sometimes.  Actually, I take that back; anyone who "knows" me here on the Dis (or in real life!) wouldn't be surprised by how much I complain sometimes.    I whine and moan and say I'm hungry, but as DH has reminded me, what I *don't* do is go into the kitchen and do what my tastebuds and stomach WANT me to do.  I stay in control (except while at Disney), I almost always stay within my points (daily, weekly, activity).  I still measure and weigh.  So it's not like it's been easy-peasy for me, but thinking of the pain I was in before, just over a year ago, keeps me going.


Anyway, you're not alone in not using the anchor thing.  That's an idea WW has used a lot, even before PointsPlus, and it's never worked for me, and I've decided this time that it's OK if it doesn't work.  It bugged me that I couldn't figure it out before, but it hasn't affected my success any, so that's OK. 



*****************

Started weight training on Tuesday.  And now I know that I have triceps.  OUCH OUCH OUCH.


Oh, and I got to buy new bras.  I'm back in a blissful 36C.  Ahhhhh, happiness.  Hope it goes down more though.  I want my Bs back.  Haven't seen those since college!

WW should tell us to start a savings account for getting new clothes, LOL.  Or they should start a clothing bank.  I got the loveliest winter coat from a WW employee who had undergrown it; traded a too-big coat of mine that she gave to her mom.  I wish they would do that routinely.  Though I must admit I don't wear the coat to the meetings, that would be weird to wear it in front of her.    And now I'm under-growing it.  

Never in my wildest dreams did I imagine!  


*****************

Keahgirl, how is maintenance going?  Is it hard?  Easy?  Tricky?  Mystifying?


----------



## robinb

bumbershoot said:


> I don't use the active link, as my method of calculating APs has worked really well for me.  And mentally I wouldn't respond to it the way others do.  Others will see it not hit 100%, and will go walk around the block until it hits the mark because they are awesome and amazing and normal.  I would just throw it at the wall.  Maybe that would get it to 100%?
> 
> Do you think that your baseline-determining week was not really correct for you?  I think you can clear it out and start over, if you think that the week at the beginning wasn't a typical week.  I know that many people will start using it on a really lazy week, and not do much of anything, so it thinks you've increased your activity a lot once it's really calculating APs for you.


My leader described that the *baseline* is calculated from your weight and your age.  The _*challenge* _is based on your activity level when you did your assessment plus your baseline.  Something is off since I earned AP 29 points last week!  I'm OK with that, but I think I'll limit the number of points I use from that activity.

BTW, you have posted so much great stuff the last couple of days!  I have really enjoyed reading your advise and prospective .  My leader recommended that I try the "peeling the onion" exercise where you start with the question "Why do I want to lose weight" and then keep on asking "why?" to the answer to find my anchor.  I got about 20 questions down and then stalled without any anchor.  She warned that there would be tears, but that didn't happen either.  I did uncover that I eat emotionally more often that I thought I did, so I guess it was useful.


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

Hey everyone, I've been on WW two days short of one month, and after weighing myself this morning, I have lost 8.3 lbs so far. This past week  I had a loss of 3.7 pounds, and a warning thing came up telling me that I am losing weight too quickly. I understand that 1-2 pounds a week is healthy, and I don't expect to keep losing more than that per week, so I figured since I am new, the weight will come off quicker in the first couple of months and then start to lose less per week as I continue. I eat most of my daily points, some weeklies, and I go to the gym four days a week and do a combination of strength training and cardio. Basically, I just wanted some kind of confirmation or reassurance that I am being healthy with my weight loss. It kind of threw me off when that little warning came up about how losing too much so quick can cause health problems. I am obviously doing the WW program and exercising to avoid health problems in the future.


----------



## coastgirl

Hi and welcome!  Congrats on your good results so far. :

I think you're absolutely right, the first few weeks you may lose faster than the norm.  I think it's fine to take that as a motivating gift!  As long as you're not losing like that for weeks on end... Also I think it depends on how much you have to lose.  There's a fellow in our group who's regularly losing 3-4 a  week but for him, that's probably the same percent bodyweight as, say, me (shorter and smaller) losing a pound or two a week.  Does that make sense?


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

coastgirl said:


> Hi and welcome!  Congrats on your good results so far. :
> 
> I think you're absolutely right, the first few weeks you may lose faster than the norm.  I think it's fine to take that as a motivating gift!  As long as you're not losing like that for weeks on end... Also I think it depends on how much you have to lose.  There's a fellow in our group who's regularly losing 3-4 a  week but for him, that's probably the same percent bodyweight as, say, me (shorter and smaller) losing a pound or two a week.  Does that make sense?



Thanks for the reply! Your comparison makes total sense. I definitely have a lot to lose,  so losing this much early on is certainly a motivator to keep going!


----------



## Twingle

Hi everyone!  I know I only post from time to time, but I read often, and wanted to share that I made GOAL today!! 42 pounds gone, and in six weeks I'll celebrate Lifetime on my birthday!

Thanks do all of you for sharing and supporting one another-it's a huge, huge help!!


----------



## coastgirl

Twingle said:


> Hi everyone!  I know I only post from time to time, but I read often, and wanted to share that I made GOAL today!! 42 pounds gone, and in six weeks I'll celebrate Lifetime on my birthday!
> 
> Thanks do all of you for sharing and supporting one another-it's a huge, huge help!!



That is fabulous! Congratulations! 

Thanks for sharing, too, I find it very inspiring to hear others' success.


----------



## quandrea

I'm a lifetime member.  Became one after the birth of my first daughter.  My issue is not weighing myself too often, it's not wanting to weigh in at all.  I 'feel' I am up and would like to try to get a bit off.  I'm thinking 10-12 pounds.  Do you think it would be okay to do it without getting weighed?  Just follow the program on my own and gauge success by the way my body changes?  Hate the thought of being tied to the scale.  Anyway, glad I found this thread.


----------



## pwdebbie

Twingle said:


> Hi everyone!  I know I only post from time to time, but I read often, and wanted to share that I made GOAL today!! 42 pounds gone, and in six weeks I'll celebrate Lifetime on my birthday!
> 
> Thanks do all of you for sharing and supporting one another-it's a huge, huge help!!



Good job!  Congratulations!


----------



## pwdebbie

quandrea said:


> I'm a lifetime member.  Became one after the birth of my first daughter.  My issue is not weighing myself too often, it's not wanting to weigh in at all.  I 'feel' I am up and would like to try to get a bit off.  I'm thinking 10-12 pounds.  Do you think it would be okay to do it without getting weighed?  Just follow the program on my own and gauge success by the way my body changes?  Hate the thought of being tied to the scale.  Anyway, glad I found this thread.



It can't hurt to try.  Are you talking about going to the meetings and not getting weighed?  Or just following the program on your own without meetings?  Maybe do a once-a-week weigh in on your scale at home just to see if you are making progress.  If not, then try going to meetings for a bit.


----------



## quandrea

pwdebbie said:


> It can't hurt to try.  Are you talking about going to the meetings and not getting weighed?  Or just following the program on your own without meetings?  Maybe do a once-a-week weigh in on your scale at home just to see if you are making progress.  If not, then try going to meetings for a bit.



Thanks so much for responding.  I started the program yesterday.  I don't think I'm going to get weighed at all.  Getting back on track and making better choices is important overall, not just for the weight loss.  I'll see what happens.


----------



## Goofygirl17

Sorry for not replying to everyone.  There is lots of good advice and support on this thread.  I hope you're all having a good week!

I weighed in yesterday.  Down 2 lbs   I need to keep this momentum going!


----------



## Carlyzmom

RapunzelsBFF said:


> Hey everyone, I've been on WW two days short of one month, and after weighing myself this morning, I have lost 8.3 lbs so far. This past week  I had a loss of 3.7 pounds, and a warning thing came up telling me that I am losing weight too quickly. I understand that 1-2 pounds a week is healthy, and I don't expect to keep losing more than that per week, so I figured since I am new, the weight will come off quicker in the first couple of months and then start to lose less per week as I continue. I eat most of my daily points, some weeklies, and I go to the gym four days a week and do a combination of strength training and cardio. Basically, I just wanted some kind of confirmation or reassurance that I am being healthy with my weight loss. It kind of threw me off when that little warning came up about how losing too much so quick can cause health problems. I am obviously doing the WW program and exercising to avoid health problems in the future.



It will definitely slow down!  You always lose more right at first.  I wouldn't stress about it.  If you are following according to plan, you will be fine!  I lost the first 15 or so pounds very quickly!  The last 25 are taking a bit longer.  I think you are doing great!


----------



## Abby Wednesday

Down another 2lbs. That puts me up to 25 lbs lost. Yay! 

I am wondering about plateaus (fingers crossed). In the past, when I have hit them, it was simply because I was eating more. I'm wondering if there are careful weighers and measurers out there who know exactly how much is going in and who hit a plateau when they weren't eating more. What did you do in that situation?


----------



## Abby Wednesday

quandrea said:


> I'm a lifetime member.  Became one after the birth of my first daughter.  My issue is not weighing myself too often, it's not wanting to weigh in at all.  I 'feel' I am up and would like to try to get a bit off.  I'm thinking 10-12 pounds.  Do you think it would be okay to do it without getting weighed?  Just follow the program on my own and gauge success by the way my body changes?  Hate the thought of being tied to the scale.  Anyway, glad I found this thread.



I see no reason not to try it. I don't think I could do it, though. It helps keep me motivated when I see results. How would you know if it was working?


----------



## quandrea

Abby Wednesday said:


> I see no reason not to try it. I don't think I could do it, though. It helps keep me motivated when I see results. How would you know if it was working?



I can tell by the fit of my clothes and look of my arms, face and tummy. I have had a good couple of days. Amazed by how writing everything down works. Quite pleased.


----------



## bumbershoot

RapunzelsBFF said:


> I had a loss of 3.7 pounds, and a warning thing came up telling me that I am losing weight too quickly. I understand that 1-2 pounds a week is healthy, and I don't expect to keep losing more than that per week, so I figured since I am new, the weight will come off quicker in the first couple of months and then start to lose less per week as I continue. I eat most of my daily points, some weeklies, and I go to the gym four days a week and do a combination of strength training and cardio. Basically, I just wanted some kind of confirmation or reassurance that I am being healthy with my weight loss. It kind of threw me off when that little warning came up about how losing too much so quick can cause health problems. I am obviously doing the WW program and exercising to avoid health problems in the future.



They are just making sure that you know.  And if you were getting those results by eating half of your points and exercising hard all day, then that could cause health problems.  But especially at the beginning, honestly the bulk of the pounds coming off are water and, you know, stuff that's been hiding out in the intestines, so if you're eating your points and doing things by the book (getting in the Good Health Guidelines), that's not going to cause problems.





Twingle said:


> Hi everyone!  I know I only post from time to time, but I read often, and wanted to share that I made GOAL today!! 42 pounds gone, and in six weeks I'll celebrate Lifetime on my birthday!
> 
> Thanks do all of you for sharing and supporting one another-it's a huge, huge help!!



Woohoo!  




quandrea said:


> Do you think it would be okay to do it without getting weighed?  Just follow the program on my own and gauge success by the way my body changes?  Hate the thought of being tied to the scale.  Anyway, glad I found this thread.



If it works for you, then it works for you!  It wouldn't work for me...too much time between obvious changes in the mirror or the way clothes fit.  But if it works for you, yay!




Goofygirl17 said:


> Sorry for not replying to everyone.  There is lots of good advice and support on this thread.  I hope you're all having a good week!
> 
> I weighed in yesterday.  Down 2 lbs   I need to keep this momentum going!



Very nice!




Abby Wednesday said:


> I am wondering about plateaus (fingers crossed). In the past, when I have hit them, it was simply because I was eating more. I'm wondering if there are careful weighers and measurers out there who know exactly how much is going in and who hit a plateau when they weren't eating more. What did you do in that situation?



Yes it can happen when you're doing everything right.  Sometimes I think the body just wants to keep the weight on, and it fights us.  Just keep on going.  Make sure you're doing things right.  It's a good time to recheck your labels (last month one of our staples from Trader Joes changed from 4 points per serving to 3, and another time another one of our TJ staples changed their serving size), check that you're weighing or measuring properly.  If you have a lifestyle or work schedule that requires dining out a lot, recheck your estimates or the nutrition info of the restaurant's stuff.  etc etc.  For me, a plateau isn't a time to change anything that has been working, but to make sure you're doing it as right as possible.

DH travels for work and has to estimate most of the time when he's on a trip.  He has to deal with things like not being able to get anything but whole milk in his lattes, and not knowing how to ask for less butter in his scrambled eggs, etc.  He is a slower loser by nature and pituitary tumor (his endocrinologist would be over the moon if he simply did nothing but maintain for the year), but he hit this wall in August that he was only inching over.  Not even inches, but millimeters.  It was AWFUL for him.  He just kept on perfecting things.  Started using the nutritional info for the soymilk in the fridge, rather than the generic soymilk in the tracker.  Made sure of his serving sizes.  etc etc.  Got an active link, lost an active link, bought another, started getting in some solid exercise (he, unlike me, does not eat activity points).  And about 3 or 4 weeks ago it all suddenly started moving again.  His endocrinologist is going to break down into tears during their next appointment...I think I'll make sure to be there for that.  




quandrea said:


> I can tell by the fit of my clothes and look of my arms, face and tummy. I have had a good couple of days. Amazed by how writing everything down works. Quite pleased.



Very nice!  



************
I'm another pound down, DH maintained.  Got in a long long walk on Sunday when it was so gorgeous.  

DH continues to walk for his exercise, purposely missing buses for his commute and walking much longer than he needs to.  Someday he'll get back to an orthopedist who will not be so fat-phobic and will HELP him...Robert was really very injured just weeks before our Feb trip, he went to see an ortho.  The ortho said that all he needs is REST, no walking boot, and it will get better.  DH gets weird around authority figures, and said nothing like "my commute involves walking, lightrail, walking, buses, walking and shuttles, then on the way home walking, shuttles, walking, and trains, and then more walking...rest is something that Will Not Be Happening", and instead he simply left. Defeated.  And was horribly in pain on our trip because of no walking boot.  His achilles has calmed down a bit, but it's still very sensitive.  Lesson to take away from that?  If some doctor is giving you advice that simply won't work for you, say so!  Don't be scared, just because you might be worried how they will react.  Or heck, BE scared, but speak up anyway.  They aren't the ones who will be limping and in awful pain because of their awful advice.


My running continues; it had better, since I have the TOT 10mile in October and the half-marathon in January.    For a person who doesn't set goals, I sure have set some goals!


----------



## coastgirl

Molly good for you on the loss this week.  Sorry the doc was so unhelpful; dare I say it's a man thing for them to listen silently and then leave with questions and issues unaddressed/ignore the doc's advice? He's pretty determined, that guy of yours.  Sounds like it runs in the family!


----------



## coastgirl

Let me tell you about my morning. :  

(Besides the icky part where I had to accompany my kid to school for his shot--public health does that in Canada but that may be unusual in the US?--and see him come too close to a melt down but hold it together...

So off to WI. I started on Wednesdays but moved to Tuesdays--but yesterday I couldn't get there--anyway--squirrel!--I got there.  Down 2 more lbs this week, that's 5.1 in 3 weeks, which is fabulous for me.  I am *0.2* from my 10%!  I am holding on to how close I am, not moaning about NOT getting the extra 0.2.  NEXT week I really want to walk away with that key fob!

Then I went to Costco and walked out with NO prepared or processed food!  Yay, me!  What I did walk out with was a case of oranges, a few lbs of bananas, a big container of strawberries and another of yummy little tomatoes, and a big pack of lettuce.  That is such a good sign to me, because in the past we'd NEVER make it through even normal size purchases before the produce rotted. Now I'm buying Costco quantities, baby!  And we'll eat it all. 

I also returned a pair of size 16 pants I bought last week and purchased two more of the same style in a size 14.    I have tried to buy lots of things at Costco and usually find their largest size is too small.  Not this time!

I am starting a new job in about 2 wks. I have been working from home as an independent, but there's been no client for a few months now and it's time. I'd MUCH rather work from home, but it's not happening.  Not looking forward to driving downtown and all that, but glad I could find a decent job with interesting work.  A little worried about making time for exercise and healthy food.  And I have to find a new evening meeting instead of my Tuesday morning.  The two leaders I know don't do evenings, so I feel like I'm starting over.  That's part of the reason I want to get my 10% next week, so Fiona, the leader I love, can give it to me, rather than someone I've just met.  Anyway, happy to be heading into next week with a good start.


----------



## tubachick

Happy Wednesday Everyone!!!! 

I have a lot of reading to catch up on!!!  Congrats to everyone on all your hard work this past week!!!  


I had WI on Saturday and I was down 2.0.     That was awesome. I was at my 16 week mark too!!!   that's a total of 21 down so far!!!  (or I like to think of it as 84 sticks of butter!!!)  

Leaving for WDW on Friday.  

Hoping not to sabotage myself too badly on the trip.  I'll let you know how it goes!!! 

Pam


----------



## okiedisnut

Hi Everyone!!!

    Loss another .8!!!! Total -37.4
Slow but sure----might make it to WDW in September and December!!!

 Hope y'all have a great week

  Karyn


----------



## disneymom3

Hi. Went to my first meeting today. I have 39 daily Pts to use. So tomorrow, I have planned a WW smoothie for breakfast....and then I got stuck. I have no idea where to go next as far as what I plan to eat. Part of my problem is that right now, I am not sure if I'm even going to be home for dinner, but part of it is just blanking on what I should make.

Anyway, I plan to read through the thread in the next few days. Glad to have found it.


----------



## bumbershoot

disneymom3 said:


> Hi. Went to my first meeting today. I have 39 daily Pts to use. So tomorrow, I have planned a WW smoothie for breakfast....and then I got stuck. I have no idea where to go next as far as what I plan to eat. Part of my problem is that right now, I am not sure if I'm even going to be home for dinner, but part of it is just blanking on what I should make.
> 
> Anyway, I plan to read through the thread in the next few days. Glad to have found it.



Have you read through the plan materials?  Since you're going to meetings...it's in the glossy booklets.  They look like ads but contain info like the Good Health Guidelines that you should plan meals around and other info.  It took me a bit to actually read them because I didn't think they had the info in there.  Imagine my surprise!  

In the beginning, take it easy on yourself as you learn to eat in this new way.  Stock the fridge with fruits and veggies, read the materials, eat your points, and just keep reading.  




coastgirl said:


> Molly good for you on the loss this week.  Sorry the doc was so unhelpful; dare I say it's a man thing for them to listen silently and then leave with questions and issues unaddressed/ignore the doc's advice? He's pretty determined, that guy of yours.  Sounds like it runs in the family!



It's not so much that he ignored it, but it was simply impossible to rest his leg.  DH knew it but didn't tell the guy.  He just gets really, I don't know, stuck when talking with MDs.  He and I have both had some horrendous dealings with MDs, one-degree-away-from-malpractice-type of experiences, and that'll mess a person up.  

He also went through three YEARS of MDs and even NDs telling him that his symptoms were being caused by the awesome diagnosis of "being fat".  Of being denied labwork to check his hormones even when he was asking for that.

After 3 years of "I'm doing WW, I'm losing weight here you can see my tracker, but my chest is getting bigger, my shirts are getting tight" and various other problems, what it took for his pituitary tumor to be diagnosed was a weekend spent feeling SO horrible he asked to go to the urgent care, where they found a sudden and random blood sugar of something like 500, then a referral to a primary care guy who said "you don't need more testing, you don't need an endocrinologist...you are fat, it's type 2, take these drugs."  I got him a referral to an endocrinologist (using the urgent care doc's info, since he thought it was type 1 from how it presented), the endo urged the family to come in so we did, and since he was doing lab work anyway we asked him to check out hormone levels. This found a testosterone level of almost ZERO, and a prolactin level that was what it should be in a woman who is breastfeeding.  

Gosh, that was in 2009, and he's been treating the prolactinoma ever since (it's a slow slow process), but those years of being so blatantly ignored also messed him up.  

I need to find us a proper sports physician that can take care of both of us as these things crop up.    Do proper orthopedic tests, make proper diagnoses that agree with what I think is going on, give walking boots when needed, LOL....  



Ay ay ay, I'm always so wordy.


----------



## bumbershoot

My hubby lost 2.8 today!  I'm so happy for him.  And he hit another 5 lb star today.  That's 10 pounds in 6 weeks.  Losin' like a man, as Charles Barkley would say.    I hope it continues for him, because it has been SO hard!


And it was actually kind of neat at the meeting, because for whatever reason he was the only one getting official recognition for a loss today.  So he got his own extra moment in the sun.


----------



## robinb

I have had my ActiveLink for about 4 weeks now.  So far, I really liked it and I was earning points at about the rate I thought I should or maybe even a bit more.  I couldn't figure out why people hated it .  Now I do.  I took the ActiveLink off to check my status and forgot to put it back on before I brought my DD to swim team practice.  I was bummed that I wouldn't get "credit" for my time on the treadmill but then I remembered that I could ADD an activity into the system if I forgot to wear the ActiveLink.  Yay!  So, I hopped on the treadmill at 3.5 MPH for 55 minutes.  In the pre-AL days I would earn 4-5 points for that.  What did the Activity Link give me when I manually entered the data?  ONE STINKING POINT.  What the heck?  I thought that maybe the AL didn't take my manual entry into account so I chatted with customer service online and just spent 20 minutes on the phone with someone.  "That's how AL works.  They have a different system for calculating points.  They use your movements."  Yeah, but when I MANUALLY enter a time in the stupid thing should use WW point guidelines.  That means I should have earned a MINIMUM of 2-3 points for 55 minutes on a treadmill even if I weighed 100 lbs.  Not ONE.  Grrrr.  So, I futzed around with the manual entry until it gave me 4 points for my workout.  

Bite me, ActiveLink.


----------



## keahgirl8

robinb said:


> I have had my ActiveLink for about 4 weeks now.  So far, I really liked it and I was earning points at about the rate I thought I should or maybe even a bit more.  I couldn't figure out why people hated it .  Now I do.  I took the ActiveLink off to check my status and forgot to put it back on before I brought my DD to swim team practice.  I was bummed that I wouldn't get "credit" for my time on the treadmill but then I remembered that I could ADD an activity into the system if I forgot to wear the ActiveLink.  Yay!  So, I hopped on the treadmill at 3.5 MPH for 55 minutes.  In the pre-AL days I would earn 4-5 points for that.  What did the Activity Link give me when I manually entered the data?  ONE STINKING POINT.  What the heck?  I thought that maybe the AL didn't take my manual entry into account so I chatted with customer service online and just spent 20 minutes on the phone with someone.  "That's how AL works.  They have a different system for calculating points.  They use your movements."  Yeah, but when I MANUALLY enter a time in the stupid thing should use WW point guidelines.  That means I should have earned a MINIMUM of 2-3 points for 55 minutes on a treadmill even if I weighed 100 lbs.  Not ONE.  Grrrr.  So, I futzed around with the manual entry until it gave me 4 points for my workout.
> 
> Bite me, ActiveLink.



Well that's annoying!  I just wear a heart rate monitor and manually enter activity points based on calories burned.  I'm sure it's not 100% accurate, but it's close enough for me!


----------



## coastgirl

Made my 10% today, got me a keychain, woohoo! I really wanted to reach it this week before I have to switch meetings. (I start a regular 9-to-5 on Tuesday, so next week I have to go after work! Not at 9:30 in the morning!) I was only .2 lbs from my 10% last week, and managed a .6 loss this week.  Not a great result this week, but I've had a couple of good weeks and this was juuuuust enough.  Pleased with myself. I still have a long way to go, but this is good progress. 

I am trying to save my weeklies and stick to my earned APs for extra points. I still need some weeklies, but last week I earned 29 APs (and ate 'em) and only used 13 weeklies.   Today I was going to take a shorter walk but I wanted a glass of wine with dinner to celebrate, so I made the 4 pts. (And there should be a wine smilie, not just a beer smilie! )

For mother's day I got a milk steamer/frother.  I am loving it.  I am not a big coffee drinker, but I treat myself with the occasional latte.  So now I can do my little press-pot of coffee and steam 6 oz of skim milk. I have some mocha powder and some caramel syrup to choose from, and if I am careful I can have a lovely hot bev for 2 pts. I have a hard time getting my dairy, and now I can drink my milk AND have a treat all at the same time.  The frother actually works better with skim than with whole or 2%, and it's such a treat, if I use my imagination it's almost like whipped cream. 

I hope everyone else is having a successful week!


----------



## robinb

coastgirl said:


> Made my 10% today, got me a keychain, woohoo! I really wanted to reach it this week before I have to switch meetings. (I start a regular 9-to-5 on Tuesday, so next week I have to go after work! Not at 9:30 in the morning!) I was only .2 lbs from my 10% last week, and managed a .6 loss this week.  Not a great result this week, but I've had a couple of good weeks and this was juuuuust enough.  Pleased with myself. I still have a long way to go, but this is good progress.
> 
> I am trying to save my weeklies and stick to my earned APs for extra points. I still need some weeklies, but last week I earned 29 APs (and ate 'em) and only used 13 weeklies.   Today I was going to take a shorter walk but I wanted a glass of wine with dinner to celebrate, so I made the 4 pts. (And there should be a wine smilie, not just a beer smilie! )
> 
> For mother's day I got a milk steamer/frother.  I am loving it.  I am not a big coffee drinker, but I treat myself with the occasional latte.  So now I can do my little press-pot of coffee and steam 6 oz of skim milk. I have some mocha powder and some caramel syrup to choose from, and if I am careful I can have a lovely hot bev for 2 pts. I have a hard time getting my dairy, and now I can drink my milk AND have a treat all at the same time.  The frother actually works better with skim than with whole or 2%, and it's such a treat, if I use my imagination it's almost like whipped cream.
> 
> I hope everyone else is having a successful week!


Congratulations for making your 10%!!  I hope your new meeting works out for you.  I think it'll be hard to weigh in for the first couple of weeks, so give yourself some slack until you "normalize" to weighing in after eating 2 meals.

I was up .2 yesterday.  that ^&%* spring break gain is STILL not gone .  I hate this!  But, I'm OK with the .2 gain  because I stepped up my exercise in the past 2 weeks since that was what really helped before my vacation.

My meeting was interesting yesterday.  My leader went on a tangent because a lot of people were telling her that they felt like they were "stuck".  She talked about what makes a real plateau (less than 2 lbs over 4 weeks) and then talked about what you can do to shake things up.  She has been a leader for a long time and she is a big cheerleader of using your weekly points.  She sees a *lot* of people who start out with just their dailies and then actually lose more once they eat more food.  She asked people if they eat their Weeklies and more than one person raised their hand.  Then one of them said, "I can't eat all my daily points.  What do I eat to get my points up?"  She wasn't particularly big and probably at the bottom of the points allotment.  I think that everyone else looked at her like she grew a second head.  Her breakfast?  A half a grapefruit and a 1/2 cup of cottage cheese for 2 points.  I would be gnawing off my arm by 10:00 if I only ate that!  My leader said "That's too low!  You need to fuel your body." FWIW, she suggested that the woman eat popcorn with olive oil in the evening to being her points up.  Knowing the leader she will talk to the member in private next week, especially if the member is one who is struggling.


----------



## Goofygirl17

coastgirl said:


> Made my 10% today, got me a keychain, woohoo! I really wanted to reach it this week before I have to switch meetings. (I start a regular 9-to-5 on Tuesday, so next week I have to go after work! Not at 9:30 in the morning!) I was only .2 lbs from my 10% last week, and managed a .6 loss this week.  Not a great result this week, but I've had a couple of good weeks and this was juuuuust enough.  Pleased with myself. I still have a long way to go, but this is good progress.
> 
> I am trying to save my weeklies and stick to my earned APs for extra points. I still need some weeklies, but last week I earned 29 APs (and ate 'em) and only used 13 weeklies.   Today I was going to take a shorter walk but I wanted a glass of wine with dinner to celebrate, so I made the 4 pts. (And there should be a wine smilie, not just a beer smilie! )
> 
> For mother's day I got a milk steamer/frother.  I am loving it.  I am not a big coffee drinker, but I treat myself with the occasional latte.  So now I can do my little press-pot of coffee and steam 6 oz of skim milk. I have some mocha powder and some caramel syrup to choose from, and if I am careful I can have a lovely hot bev for 2 pts. I have a hard time getting my dairy, and now I can drink my milk AND have a treat all at the same time.  The frother actually works better with skim than with whole or 2%, and it's such a treat, if I use my imagination it's almost like whipped cream.
> 
> I hope everyone else is having a successful week!



Congratulations on the 10%!  




robinb said:


> Congratulations for making your 10%!!  I hope your new meeting works out for you.  I think it'll be hard to weigh in for the first couple of weeks, so give yourself some slack until you "normalize" to weighing in after eating 2 meals.
> 
> I was up .2 yesterday.  that ^&%* spring break gain is STILL not gone .  I hate this!  But, I'm OK with the .2 gain  because I stepped up my exercise in the past 2 weeks since that was what really helped before my vacation.
> 
> My meeting was interesting yesterday.  My leader went on a tangent because a lot of people were telling her that they felt like they were "stuck".  She talked about what makes a real plateau (less than 2 lbs over 4 weeks) and then talked about what you can do to shake things up.  She has been a leader for a long time and she is a big cheerleader of using your weekly points.  She sees a *lot* of people who start out with just their dailies and then actually lose more once they eat more food.  She asked people if they eat their Weeklies and more than one person raised their hand.  Then one of them said, "I can't eat all my daily points.  What do I eat to get my points up?"  She wasn't particularly big and probably at the bottom of the points allotment.  I think that everyone else looked at her like she grew a second head.  Her breakfast?  A half a grapefruit and a 1/2 cup of cottage cheese for 2 points.  I would be gnawing off my arm by 10:00 if I only ate that!  My leader said "That's too low!  You need to fuel your body." FWIW, she suggested that the woman eat popcorn with olive oil in the evening to being her points up.  Knowing the leader she will talk to the member in private next week, especially if the member is one who is struggling.



Sounds like a good leader.


----------



## pwdebbie

I forgot to check in here this week.  Down 1.6 for a total of 87.4.  Hazardous week coming up though -- we are going to visit my parents, staying in Bethany Beach, DE.  Dh loves his beach food, so I know that in three days we will squeeze in everything.  

Any way, I lost all the weight gained in April at Disney and then some, so I am pretty pleased with this.


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:


> I forgot to check in here this week.  Down 1.6 for a total of 87.4.  Hazardous week coming up though -- we are going to visit my parents, staying in Bethany Beach, DE.  Dh loves his beach food, so I know that in three days we will squeeze in everything.
> 
> Any way, I lost all the weight gained in April at Disney and then some, so I am pretty pleased with this.



That's great!


----------



## ChattaDIS

Can somebody help me with the App.  How do you use your weekly or activity points?  I can figure out how to input them but cant figure out how to show them as being used.  I don't think if I go over my Daily allowance that it then reduces these.


----------



## keahgirl8

ChattaDIS said:


> Can somebody help me with the App.  How do you use your weekly or activity points?  I can figure out how to input them but cant figure out how to show them as being used.  I don't think if I go over my Daily allowance that it then reduces these.



It should!  Once you use your daily points, it will start using the weekly or activity points, whichever you set it up to do first.  I think it defaults to pull the weekly first, but I changed mine.


----------



## ChattaDIS

How do I check and change it?


----------



## keahgirl8

ChattaDIS said:


> How do I check and change it?



I don't think you can do it on the app.  I think you have to go into your settings online.


----------



## Goofygirl17

pwdebbie said:


> I forgot to check in here this week.  Down 1.6 for a total of 87.4.  Hazardous week coming up though -- we are going to visit my parents, staying in Bethany Beach, DE.  Dh loves his beach food, so I know that in three days we will squeeze in everything.
> 
> Any way, I lost all the weight gained in April at Disney and then some, so I am pretty pleased with this.



Hooray!  Congrats on losing your vacation weight and 87.4!

I was down 2 yesterday so a total of 10.  I'm feeling pretty positive and really think I can do this!  I would like to lose 60 more so it's going to take some time.


----------



## keahgirl8

Goofygirl17 said:


> Hooray!  Congrats on losing your vacation weight and 87.4!
> 
> I was down 2 yesterday so a total of 10.  I'm feeling pretty positive and really think I can do this!  I would like to lose 60 more so it's going to take some time.



Of course you can do this!  A positive attitude is the most important thing!


----------



## goofeygirl

I just noticed another goofeygirl!....

I actually just joined weightwatchers a few days ago. I did them some years back and lost a few pounds, then went away and gained them all back and never went back on it.


I was in a race last week and saw the photos...and myself...and I am realizing that the weight is giong to keep creeping on unless I gain control of it.

So coming here should hopefully keep me motivated. I love sugary sweets and eating at night...two bad things!


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

So I don't usually eat fast food, but yesterday my bf and I stopped at a McDonald's. I thought of trying one of those chicken McWraps. I calculated the points in a grilled chicken sweet chili wrap and it's only 5 pp?!?! I never would have guessed that. I know just because it is only 5 pp doesn't mean it is necessarily good for you, but I think it was the first time I ate fast food and didn't feel totally guilty about it.


----------



## robinb

RapunzelsBFF said:


> So I don't usually eat fast food, but yesterday my bf and I stopped at a McDonald's. I thought of trying one of those chicken McWraps. I calculated the points in a grilled chicken sweet chili wrap and it's only 5 pp?!?! I never would have guessed that. I know just because it is only 5 pp doesn't mean it is necessarily good for you, but I think it was the first time I ate fast food and didn't feel totally guilty about it.


One of the new Premium McWraps?  The WW Online calculator says it's 9 points.  Sorry .  Still NOT BAD for fast food!  I think you did good!


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

robinb said:


> One of the new Premium McWraps?  The WW Online calculator says it's 9 points.  Sorry .  Still NOT BAD for fast food!  I think you did good!



Ah, you're right! I mixed up the protein and fiber values! That's what I get for not using my glasses LOL. At least I had 7 points left over yesterday so I feel okay eating those extra 4 without knowing it. Jeez, I wonder how many other timers I've done that haha.


----------



## TARAMEOW

I have been eating out like crazy for the last 2 weeks. It is so hard to stay on track  I even ate a piece of garlic bread. My last weight in on Sunday I lost 0.8 lbs but I'm really afraid to see this week. Ate almost all my points min one meal today  all you ladies are doing so good, wish I could follow !


----------



## Freesia123

Hi! I just joined up three days ago and so far so good! I'd like to lose 85 but at 256, I'd honestly just like to be under 250 for now. Ill think about other numbers later, it's too overwhelming right now.

I'm off to disneyland on July 16 (53 days) and would love for my just a tad too small capris to fit me.  

Cooking is my downfall. I hate to cook, and my husband is not home a lot. Any extremely quick meal ideas for myself and dd1 and dd4?


----------



## coastgirl

OMG empathizing with the PPs...I had to eat at McD's today and I hated it.  So not good food.  Annoyed that the online version I access didn't actually correspond with the menu. I wanted grilled chicken and they only had the wrap (too many points for not enough food) or the McBistro sandwich.  I had the McBistro with just lettuce tomato and mayo, I hope it was comparable.  (Took 10 pts for the "Classic grilled chicken sandwich", which they didn't actually have, and left half the roll/mayo.) YES, eating out is HARD.  

Freesia, I pulled out my slow cooker again this week.  Do you have one?  Great way to make something healthy with no effort.  3 whole chicken breasts(I discard the skin and bone before serving, but it keeps the meat from getting dried out during cooking), a bunch of crushed tomatoes, some chili and onion and garlic powder, some of my favourite salsa...came in at suppertime, shredded up the chicken, put it with the sauce on tortillas like  a messy soft taco, with chopped lettuce tomato green onion...dh used some cheese but really, it was fine with a little low-fat sour cream.  I need to do a bunch more things like that myself.

New WI time for me this week, didn't get to try out a meeting but unbelievably I was down a lb, even though I usually WI after breakfast, and this was at the end of the work day.    This week I dunno--no exercise, and I have a rotten cold.  Good thing, no appetite.  2 1/2 mos til our trip, I'll be happy if I lose another 10 before I go.  Total now about 21 since Feb.

Debbie, WtG on losing everything from your trip and more!


----------



## Goofygirl17

TARAMEOW said:


> I have been eating out like crazy for the last 2 weeks. It is so hard to stay on track  I even ate a piece of garlic bread. My last weight in on Sunday I lost 0.8 lbs but I'm really afraid to see this week. Ate almost all my points min one meal today  all you ladies are doing so good, wish I could follow !



I think we all go through weeks like that.  I just go back over my reasons for doing this and use that to motivate me back on track.  I also remind myself that if I don't do this- next year I'll weigh even more!!



Freesia123 said:


> Hi! I just joined up three days ago and so far so good! I'd like to lose 85 but at 256, I'd honestly just like to be under 250 for now. Ill think about other numbers later, it's too overwhelming right now.
> 
> I'm off to disneyland on July 16 (53 days) and would love for my just a tad too small capris to fit me.
> 
> Cooking is my downfall. I hate to cook, and my husband is not home a lot. Any extremely quick meal ideas for myself and dd1 and dd4?



I have a lot to lose too and I'm also focusing on "right now"  We're going to Disney World in July and I'd like my shorts from last summer to fit!  We can do this!



coastgirl said:


> New WI time for me this week, didn't get to try out a meeting but unbelievably I was down a lb, even though I usually WI after breakfast, and this was at the end of the work day.    This week I dunno--no exercise, and I have a rotten cold.  Good thing, no appetite.  2 1/2 mos til our trip, I'll be happy if I lose another 10 before I go.  Total now about 21 since Feb.
> 
> Debbie, WtG on losing everything from your trip and more!



21 pounds is great!  Are you doing online only?  I love the meeting I go to even though I don't like getting up early on Saturdays.  Where are you going on your trip?

I weighed in yesterday- down another pound   That's 11 total.  There were people in meeting the last 2 weeks who lost almost that much in their first week!  So frustrating to hear but I just keep plugging along.  We leave for our road trip to Disney in 48 days.  Hope I have summer clothes that fit and I feel comfortable in by then!  Have a good week everyone!


----------



## pwdebbie

coastgirl said:


> Debbie, WtG on losing everything from your trip and more!



Went to the ocean for three days to visit my parents, gained five pounds and, even though we came home Wednesday, I've only lost one of those five.  I'm going to end up weighing more on Tuesday at the meeting than I did when we came back from Disney.  Cookout tomorrow doesn't help!    And then a new week begins . . .


----------



## Freesia123

I've got a weigh on question. I started up on Thursday and this week I've got two weigh in choices: tomorrow (tues) and stay for the meeting or Friday no meeting. Next weeks wi has to be Thursday. What would you suggest?


----------



## Freesia123

I decided to go today and after five days, im down3.6! My journey has begun!


----------



## dizzyr

Freesia123 said:


> I decided to go today and after five days, im down3.6! My journey has begun!



Awesome!


----------



## dizzyr

I've been avoiding this thread because may has just been a total write off for me. I'm determined to get back on track and repeat the results of April and hopefully even better so I figured it was time to post here again! I can do this!!!!


----------



## bumbershoot

RapunzelsBFF said:


> Ah, you're right! I mixed up the protein and fiber values! That's what I get for not using my glasses LOL. At least I had 7 points left over yesterday so I feel okay eating those extra 4 without knowing it. Jeez, I wonder how many other timers I've done that haha.



I can't even tell you how often DH mixed those up early on. In doing so he messed up my points sometimes  because I would believe him. Now you know how easy it is to do. 


At the activity open house this sat I'll get to re-meet our local weight loss celebrity Wendy. Lost over 300lbs, featured on People and on Oprah. She teaches Zumba at my Y and will be doing a short Zumba class at the open house. . Pretty cool!


----------



## keahgirl8

I am on a road trip right now, and my eating has not been great.  I want to enjoy food that I can't eat all the time.  I'm still counting points, and I'm eating healthy snacks and 1-2 meals per day.  I am mainly splurging on one meal.  So far, I haven't gained!  I'm sad for my trip to end, but I'm looking forward to getting back on track with eating and exercise when I get home!


----------



## NC State

Hey everyone!  

I haven't checked in for a while now.  I have been on WW for 2 yrs now.  Last Sept I got down to 46 lbs weight lost, with 14 lbs to lose to goal.  Since Christmas I have gained 8 lbs.  It's now June and I can't lose it.  I'm to the point on wanting pizza, cakes, ice cream and brownies all the time.  I just want to OD on all the bad stuff.  I have ran two 5Ks so far this year with my goal of running 4 this year.  My time is the same as the last one I ran in October.  

I have come too far to give up.  Has anyone else gone through this before, if so did you switch to a new program?


----------



## pwdebbie

Up 4.8 last night.  Not at all suprised since that is what the scale here at home told me.  I know two things have changed lately -- I stopped eating my eggs-and-pork breakfast every day, opting for something lighter so I could eat more later in the day and I've eaten my 49 points every week for the last three weeks.  So, back to my routine breakfast, and bye bye 49 points.  26 a day and that's it.  Hopefully next week will be better.


----------



## Freesia123

I just finished off the first week and last night I had Taco Bell and today a jumbo muffin, chocolate covered pretzels and four cookies. I used my extra points but really wish I could use them better


----------



## Freesia123

Time to get back on track everyone! I challenge you to an on program day tomorrow! Check back here tomorrow to log your progress! We can do it.


----------



## keahgirl8

Freesia123 said:


> Time to get back on track everyone! I challenge you to an on program day tomorrow! Check back here tomorrow to log your progress! We can do it.



Definitely.  We're not home yet, but we've eaten everywhere I wanted to.  I enjoyed it, but I will enjoy being back on track!


----------



## MIGrandma

Good morning, everyone

Are Weight Watchers on-line members welcome in your group?

I opted to go that route, rather than the ones with weekly meetings as it is easier for me.  We aren't home a lot during the summer so I knew I would be missing some of the meetings, so thought on-line would be better.

I joined two weeks ago today and have lost 7.5 pounds so far, so I'm excited about that.  

I lost 40 pounds on my own about 10 years ago, but 10-15 pounds kept coming back to find me, I'd lose some, gain some, etc.

Then in November my doctor said I was going to have to go on insulin (I've been Type 2 diabetic for 10 years) if I didn't lose at least 30 pounds so I "tried once more" on my own to lose it but kept losing and gaining back the same 10-15 pounds.

So, I decided to give WW on-line a try.  I have a Disney trip coming up in September with my DD (she's never been before) so it's good incentive to lose the weight.  I'm hoping to have a total of 25-30 pounds off for that trip.

I bought a couple cute summer tops in the size I want to be in for that trip, and have them hanging on the wall in the bedroom to give me "daily incentive" to keep on track.

I love the points system.  I'm allowed 26 per day, and don't go over that very often, sometimes I don't even make it to that many.  I love how we get extra points for exercising, and those extra weekly points are nice too.  

And I love that so many fruits and vegetables are "free" foods, no points at all.  I find that I'm making better choices to be able to stay within my points, and looking forward to the end of each day to see those points on my tracking page and know that I'm doing well.  

It's encouraging to read this thread and see so many of you succeeding in your weight loss goals.


----------



## keahgirl8

MIGrandma said:


> Good morning, everyone
> 
> Are Weight Watchers on-line members welcome in your group?
> 
> I opted to go that route, rather than the ones with weekly meetings as it is easier for me.  We aren't home a lot during the summer so I knew I would be missing some of the meetings, so thought on-line would be better.
> 
> I joined two weeks ago today and have lost 7.5 pounds so far, so I'm excited about that.
> 
> I lost 40 pounds on my own about 10 years ago, but 10-15 pounds kept coming back to find me, I'd lose some, gain some, etc.
> 
> Then in November my doctor said I was going to have to go on insulin (I've been Type 2 diabetic for 10 years) if I didn't lose at least 30 pounds so I "tried once more" on my own to lose it but kept losing and gaining back the same 10-15 pounds.
> 
> So, I decided to give WW on-line a try.  I have a Disney trip coming up in September with my DD (she's never been before) so it's good incentive to lose the weight.  I'm hoping to have a total of 25-30 pounds off for that trip.
> 
> I bought a couple cute summer tops in the size I want to be in for that trip, and have them hanging on the wall in the bedroom to give me "daily incentive" to keep on track.
> 
> I love the points system.  I'm allowed 26 per day, and don't go over that very often, sometimes I don't even make it to that many.  I love how we get extra points for exercising, and those extra weekly points are nice too.
> 
> And I love that so many fruits and vegetables are "free" foods, no points at all.  I find that I'm making better choices to be able to stay within my points, and looking forward to the end of each day to see those points on my tracking page and know that I'm doing well.
> 
> It's encouraging to read this thread and see so many of you succeeding in your weight loss goals.



Of course you are welcome here!  I am an online member too!  Congratulations for getting back on track!

I am not quite home from my road trip, but back on track with my eating.  I had a "fit slam" at Denny's this morning, which was an egg white/veggie scramble, turkey bacon, fresh fruit, and wheat toast.  I feel so much better...like I am myself again!  I am back to the gym tomorrow, and planning to run a 5K Sunday.  I can't wait!


----------



## MIGrandma

keahgirl8 said:


> Of course you are welcome here!  I am an online member too!  Congratulations for getting back on track!
> 
> I am not quite home from my road trip, but back on track with my eating.  I had a "fit slam" at Denny's this morning, which was an egg white/veggie scramble, turkey bacon, fresh fruit, and wheat toast.  I feel so much better...like I am myself again!  I am back to the gym tomorrow, and planning to run a 5K Sunday.  I can't wait!



Am I reading your weight loss ticker correct?  You've lost 116 pounds?  That is amazing!!  Good for you!!

Oh, isn't it hard to eat well when on the road?  I think it's so hard to make good choices because sometimes when you think you've made a good choice it really isn't because of the way the food is prepared.  

How long have you been an on-line member?  I am really enjoying "tracking" my food and keeping within my points allowance.  And I love having those "weekly points" for extra treats.  I have just barely begun to scratch the surface of everything that's on the WW website, really looking forward to learning more as time goes on.


----------



## keahgirl8

MIGrandma said:


> Am I reading your weight loss ticker correct?  You've lost 116 pounds?  That is amazing!!  Good for you!!
> 
> Oh, isn't it hard to eat well when on the road?  I think it's so hard to make good choices because sometimes when you think you've made a good choice it really isn't because of the way the food is prepared.
> 
> How long have you been an on-line member?  I am really enjoying "tracking" my food and keeping within my points allowance.  And I love having those "weekly points" for extra treats.  I have just barely begun to scratch the surface of everything that's on the WW website, really looking forward to learning more as time goes on.



Yes!  Actually 118...I guess I should update that thing! lol

I have been on this once in a lifetime trip and I wanted to eat things I might not get a chance to try again.  I usually do really great on vacation and I know I will again.  I've even lost weight at Disneyland!  The important thing is to not let a setback (I actually wouldn't call it that.  It was intentional, and as "bad" as I was I still counted points.) determine your future success.  Get right back on that horse and keep going!

I have been an online member for 16 months this time, but this is my third go-round, and the first time I've reached goal.  So glad you joined us!  I hope you will keep coming back!  Let us know if you have questions or anything.  Everyone is really helpful in here!


----------



## Tropical Wilds

Well, I will join in the fun here...

This is my third time on Weight Watchers...  The first time I was about 200 pounds...  I joined in January of 2009, by July of 2009 I was down to my goal of 130 and a lifetime member.  I maintained until September when, surprise!  I got pregnant.  I actually maintained the healthy lifestyle through the pregnancy...  Up until the end...  And gained about 35 pounds.  After I lost 7 pounds, 8 ounces (ha ha!), I went back on the program, going back down to goal in a few months.  I maintained again for about 2 years with no issue and actually joined the staff...  

Then I started a food blog...

So now I find myself with a spare 40 again and training for the Wine and Dine, so it looks like it's time to go back on plan hardcore for awhile.  I've been on the wagon for a week, so far I'm down to 164.1 (about 5 pounds) and happy as a clam.  Hopefully I will restart my meetings in mid-June (stupid as it sounds, I'd like to lose some more weight before I go back), and I will go back to kicking some major booty.

I'm more-or-less tracking my progress on Instagram, so feel free to look me up...  I'm "JerushaGirl"...  And I look forward to checking in here too.


----------



## bumbershoot

NC State said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I haven't checked in for a while now.  I have been on WW for 2 yrs now.  Last Sept I got down to 46 lbs weight lost, with 14 lbs to lose to goal.  Since Christmas I have gained 8 lbs.  It's now June and I can't lose it.  I'm to the point on wanting pizza, cakes, ice cream and brownies all the time.  I just want to OD on all the bad stuff.  I have ran two 5Ks so far this year with my goal of running 4 this year.  My time is the same as the last one I ran in October.
> 
> I have come too far to give up.  Has anyone else gone through this before, if so did you switch to a new program?



How are you following the program?  Do you allow yourself treats or are you so strict you end up with cravings? Do you eat only daily points or do you allow yourself the weekly and/or activity points?  Do you get your good health guidelines in each day?  Do you weigh or measure everything and track everything?

I know that when I blame the program and quit, I regret it. And later realize it wasn't the program, but me, that was to blame.



I was at the Y while writing that.  Editing to add....  I ask those questions because if you were doing it one way before, and it has been causing these needs for lots of higher points foods, maybe there's another way to do it.  For me, since I eat all the points that are coming to me, I have room for my desserts, which I seem to truly need.  If I don't have my treats, I start getting REALLY cravey, and that does not help my situation.  I can only talk myself out of the fridge for so many days or hours, and then I'm going to do some damage.  So I include treats, I plan them out.  One day there was a particularly pointy thing I had planned for dessert, so I pre-tracked it before I even had breakfast, to make SURE I could have it.

The GHGs are so important for feeling full, especially the oils.  I'm not sure that I notice a change in weight with the oils, but hair and nails look a whole lot better when I do.  I'm not a dairy fan (though I'm a dairy addict), and it's a total fallacy that we get ANY calcium from it (which is why Americans drink so much dairy and are getting more and more osteoporosis), BUT they do ADD other nutrients to things like milk, and those added things are good for us.  If I could break my addiction I would just make sure to get those things elsewhere, and leave the dairy behind.  (I already get calcium from lots of other places so I don't worry about the lack of calcium I'm absorbing from the dairy...I do NOT do soymilk, as I get enough soy elsewhere and don't want more)  So making sure I'm getting the protein and the D and the choline and whatnot is important for my nutrition and sense of satisfaction.

I eat a lot of fruits and veggies, and I would never, will never, count a point for them (if I made an apple pie I would count everything in it except for the apples...same with a homemade carrot cake...that's not actually WW's stance on those two things, because they say we can lose control of things like that...but that's what *counting points* is for, LOL).  BUT I track them, so I know how many servings of them I'm getting.  Right now I'm absolutely obsessed with this frozen cherries and berries thing at Trader Joes; I'm putting them in everything.  And I track the amount I'm eating, even if they are zero points.  I have to know what I'm doing.  That way if I ever go for 6+ weeks without losing a single ounce, doing absolutely everything else right, and the ONLY thing I'm doing "wrong" is getting way over the 5 servings that are the minimum, I know where to look first.

So rather than changing programs, I would say to look at how you've been following THIS program, and see if there are ways to perfect what you've been doing.  I weigh my salad dressing; put the plate on the scale, zero it out, pour out my 30 grams or 45 or 60, whatever I'm using that night.  I weigh everything that has a grams or ounces measurement on the package...I *measure* my olive oil and almost always the dairy milk (though I've found that with skim, the weight is actually about the same as the fluid ounces on the package...if it were whole milk that likely wouldn't work), and that's about all I use a measuring spoon/cup/whatever for.  Oh, and my half&half for my coffee.  And my sugar for my coffee.  And that's all I can think of.

So I would tighten things up, or just look to see if there are areas that you can tighten up, and go from there.


The thing you don't want to do is simply quit.  You likely know what will happen if you quit.  DH and I were talking about our losses tonight, and I was empathizing with how long it's taking for him (he's a naturally slow loser, and it's been made worse by this pituitary tumor he's been dealing with for a few years now), and I was telling him that if he quit, probably our leader would simply die (she loves him) and half the class would think seriously about quitting themselves.  But he doesn't want to quit, because he KNOWS what would happen.  As I said to him, with us, I would refind my 220.8 quickly and probably meet 250, and he would probably find out what 400 feels like (which would be an all time high for him).  No one wants that, so...quitting isn't an option for us.  

I wish you the best of luck, and hope you had nourishment while reading my ridiculously long post.


----------



## Freesia123

Congratulations everyone! It's so nice to come to such a happy supportive thread.

How was everyone's day? I ate five points over, but that's what those 49 points are for, right? 

I'm having a hard time drinking water. I hate to drink anything. I know it's strange, and probably a defining factor to my weight problems. So what are your water consumption strategies? Do you sip constantly through the day? Down two glasses with each meal? A glass an hour? I really need help with this. Even a glass of water makes me feel bloated and yucky.


----------



## runsandjumps

I will come back to pour over this thread as I have been mulling over joining WW. Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## MIGrandma

keahgirl8 said:


> Yes!  Actually 118...I guess I should update that thing! lol
> 
> I have been on this once in a lifetime trip and I wanted to eat things I might not get a chance to try again.  I usually do really great on vacation and I know I will again.  I've even lost weight at Disneyland!  The important thing is to not let a setback (I actually wouldn't call it that.  It was intentional, and as "bad" as I was I still counted points.) determine your future success.  Get right back on that horse and keep going!
> 
> I have been an online member for 16 months this time, but this is my third go-round, and the first time I've reached goal.  So glad you joined us!  I hope you will keep coming back!  Let us know if you have questions or anything.  Everyone is really helpful in here!



Wow, 118 pounds, that is wonderful!  That's about how much I'd like to end up weighing, so you've lost a "whole person!"  That is awesome!!



Tropical Wilds said:


> Well, I will join in the fun here...
> 
> This is my third time on Weight Watchers...  The first time I was about 200 pounds...  I joined in January of 2009, by July of 2009 I was down to my goal of 130 and a lifetime member.  I maintained until September when, surprise!  I got pregnant.  I actually maintained the healthy lifestyle through the pregnancy...  Up until the end...  And gained about 35 pounds.  After I lost 7 pounds, 8 ounces (ha ha!), I went back on the program, going back down to goal in a few months.  I maintained again for about 2 years with no issue and actually joined the staff...
> 
> Then I started a food blog...
> 
> So now I find myself with a spare 40 again and training for the Wine and Dine, so it looks like it's time to go back on plan hardcore for awhile.  I've been on the wagon for a week, so far I'm down to 164.1 (about 5 pounds) and happy as a clam.  Hopefully I will restart my meetings in mid-June (stupid as it sounds, I'd like to lose some more weight before I go back), and I will go back to kicking some major booty.
> 
> I'm more-or-less tracking my progress on Instagram, so feel free to look me up...  I'm "JerushaGirl"...  And I look forward to checking in here too.



You talking about your pregnancy and losing weight, reminds me of how I have always used my son as my "excuse" for being overweight.    I weighed 117 when I got pregnant, gained 40 pounds and have been battling it ever since.  But...he's 37 years old so how long can I keep using him as my excuse?   



Freesia123 said:


> Congratulations everyone! It's so nice to come to such a happy supportive thread.
> 
> How was everyone's day? I ate five points over, but that's what those 49 points are for, right?
> 
> I'm having a hard time drinking water. I hate to drink anything. I know it's strange, and probably a defining factor to my weight problems. So what are your water consumption strategies? Do you sip constantly through the day? Down two glasses with each meal? A glass an hour? I really need help with this. Even a glass of water makes me feel bloated and yucky.



I love those extra 49 weekly points, and the points gained from exercising too.  So far I have rarely gone over my 26 daily points, but it's nice to know those extra points are available if I want to use them.

About the water, I rarely drink plain water.  If I do, I like having a slice of lemon with it.  My drink of choice is sparkling water, and I do like adding the Crystal Lite flavoring to water too (Mojito, Margarita and Appletini are my favorites).  

Hope everyone has a great day today.  I'm off soon to go to my two younger grandsons' 2nd grade graduation (the highest class in the school, next year they will go to another school for 3rd grade).  I ate an early lunch, so will probably have a small salad when I get home.  Bye for now.


----------



## robinb

keahgirl8 said:


> I have been an online member for 16 months this time, but this is my third go-round, and the first time I've reached goal.  So glad you joined us!  I hope you will keep coming back!  Let us know if you have questions or anything.  Everyone is really helpful in here!


What is the WW online policy for people at goal?  Do you still have to pay?  I know that Lifetime Members at the meetings now get eTools for free as long as they check in at goal every month.


----------



## keahgirl8

robinb said:


> What is the WW online policy for people at goal?  Do you still have to pay?  I know that Lifetime Members at the meetings now get eTools for free as long as they check in at goal every month.



Yes, you still have to pay.  The only way to get around that is if you join the meetings before you reach goal.  Then you go weigh in at meetings and get your meetings and etools for free after you reach lifetime.


----------



## Freesia123

Today was horrible  I didn't even journal. I'm just going to assume I ate allmy weekly points and get back on track tomorrow.


----------



## Freesia123

Today was horrible  I didn't even journal. I'm just going to assume I ate allmy weekly points and get back on track tomorrow.


----------



## coastgirl

Sometimes that happens, Freesia. I have to say, most weeks I have one day when I eat the majority of my weeklies (Friday!!)  and my rationale is it keeps my body from going into "starvation" mode so I don't plateau.  Hang in there, and change what you can--the rest of the week.


----------



## coastgirl

keahgirl8 said:


> Yes, you still have to pay.  The only way to get around that is if you join the meetings before you reach goal.  Then you go weigh in at meetings and get your meetings and etools for free after you reach lifetime.



Thanks for that info, Keahgirl.  I have been wondering about that too, I hope the policy is the same in Canada.  I reached lifetime before, and stopped attending meetings (and here I am...).  I really like and use the etools, so if I know I can keep using them for free if I get my butt to meetings, I will be more likely to do so.  So, that's motivating.  I will check it out for Canada once I am closer! (I am still not even half way there, got another six lbs or so to "halfway" to goal, but I am pleased to be that far.)


----------



## Freesia123

Coast girl: are you in van? 


It's funny, someone posted that they pig out on ovulation day. I just looked at my calendar and bingo! Now ill be able to psyche myself up next month and try to fix the urge up binge. I've learned do much on this thread!!


----------



## coastgirl

Freesia123 said:


> Coast girl: are you in van?
> 
> 
> It's funny, someone posted that they pig out on ovulation day. I just looked at my calendar and bingo! Now ill be able to psyche myself up next month and try to fix the urge up binge. I've learned do much on this thread!!



Other coast--Halifax.  Though we lived in Victoria for ten years.  (I am "bicoastal"!  When I picked my username neither "eastcoastgirl" nor "westcoastgirl" were available, but "coastgirl" actually suits me better--any coast will do!)

Yep, powerful to know what's going on with our bodies.  Good to know what's going on, as you say then you can plan ahead!


----------



## pwdebbie

Freesia123 said:


> I'm having a hard time drinking water. I hate to drink anything. I know it's strange, and probably a defining factor to my weight problems. So what are your water consumption strategies? Do you sip constantly through the day? Down two glasses with each meal? A glass an hour? I really need help with this. Even a glass of water makes me feel bloated and yucky.



Drinking water is a matter of discipline at first, but then over time you will find you want the water bottle with you all the time.  I have one hard and fast rule -- when I go to the bathroom at home, I always follow that trip with a glass of water.  Output ---> Input   Plus I keep a glass right next to the sink in the kitchen -- Do you realize how many times you stand at the kitchen sink?  Every time I'm there, I drink.  My goal is to refill that glass four times a day.  Plus I sit water beside me when I'm on the computer or watching TV.  

I don't know how much I actually drink in a day but I have one goal -- no yellow urine (TMI????).  If it is yellow, then I know I am not drinking enough!


----------



## pwdebbie

coastgirl said:


> Sometimes that happens, Freesia. I have to say, most weeks I have one day when I eat the majority of my weeklies (Friday!!)  and my rationale is it keeps my body from going into "starvation" mode so I don't plateau.  Hang in there, and change what you can--the rest of the week.



EXACTLY THAT!  I have one day each week (happened to be yesterday this week) when I eat heartily.  I don't have a day like this around the house.  It is when dh and I go out for lunch or we are invited to something special.  

Yesterday we met my parents, my sister and her family and several others at a place called Friendly Farm in Maryland.  (We all drove at least an hour to get there, coming from different directions.  My parents were in town for a high school reunion.)  As I said there, I didn't drive 90 minutes to eat vegetables.    I had two crab cakes and all the other stuff they serve before and during the meal, including four (yes I counted them and tracked them) of those fried biscuits rolled in sugar like you get at a Chinese restaurant.  My total points yesterday was  59.  But as long as this is a once-in-a-while event and not a daily occurrence, it's ok.  And I do think my body likes it.  

I've been off-track since a trip to see my parents two weeks ago, but was back on track since Wednesday (lost three of those gained 4.8) and got right back on track today.  Once in a while it is good to tell our bodies we aren't in starvation mode!


----------



## dbrn

Hi, all.   I'd like to join your group - I can use all the support I can get.  I've been doing Weight Watchers since last January, and so far I've lost 56 pounds (I have another 45.5 to go to reach goal).  I've been kind of at a standstill since mid-December, though, fighting the same 2 pounds, either up or down, each week.

I've tried increasing my activity, but that didn't make much difference.  Since I started, I haven't used my 49 because I tend to gain when I do.  2 weeks ago, though, I decided to change it up by doing Simply Filling part of the week and allowing myself the 49 weeklies.  I lost 2 lbs. the first week, 0.5 the second.  I was sick the second week and not exercising much, so that may explain the 0.5, but regardless, I'm glad for 0.5 instead of a gain.

I really like the Simply Filling technique.  There's a lot more variety of food that you can eat on the plan than I thought, and I've been much more in tune with my hunger signals.  I like that I can switch back and forth between Simply Filling and tracking, too.

Is anyone else here doing Simply Filling?  I'd love to hear about your experiences.


----------



## pwdebbie

One of the ladies in my meeting has only done Simply Filling and she has done great on it.  I'm keeping that in the back of my head for the future if I need to change things up a bit.


----------



## Goofygirl17

flying by...

Weighed in yesterday- down another lb which makes for 12 total   It feels good to be back on track.  I rejoined at the end of December but didn't really start sticking to it until April.  

I also eat my extra points (not all but some) on the weekend and stick to my dailies during the week.  I weigh-in on Saturday mornings. 

Have a great week!


----------



## bumbershoot

Freesia123 said:


> Today was horrible  I didn't even journal. I'm just going to assume I ate allmy weekly points and get back on track tomorrow.



I would make the suggestion that you try to track yesterday now.  It might really give you a handle on what you do on those days, and maybe what you wish you would have done.  That way next month (I did read your followup post) you can have a plan?  Figure out the things you TRULY loved eating yesterday, what was really worth it, and make sure to have some of those things, and have a plan for those things.

In the last 2 weeks I've had some days (it was DS's birthday over Mem Day weekend) where I said "I'm not tracking today!" and then hours later went back and tracked, and I was pleasantly surprised about what I had actually done (vs the nightmare I thought I had done).  But even if it had gone the other way, it's worth knowing.  Going into the red on etools was only frightening the first time I did it.  Since then...it's just a color.  

Are you doing meetings?  If so, have you bought the member packet thing with the weird neoprene zippered thing and measuring tape, measuring cups, etc?  If you have that, have you looked at the Success Handbook?  It's actually QUITE good.  I'm not usually into stuff like that (it's described on the cover as "your very own blueprint for success"), but I forced myself to open it, and it's good stuff.  If you can get your hands on it, it might be worth it.  

***************************

75 pounds!  Woo!


----------



## NC State

bumbershoot said:


> How are you following the program?  Do you allow yourself treats or are you so strict you end up with cravings? Do you eat only daily points or do you allow yourself the weekly and/or activity points?  Do you get your good health guidelines in each day?  Do you weigh or measure everything and track everything?
> 
> I know that when I blame the program and quit, I regret it. And later realize it wasn't the program, but me, that was to blame.
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the Y while writing that.  Editing to add....  I ask those questions because if you were doing it one way before, and it has been causing these needs for lots of higher points foods, maybe there's another way to do it.  For me, since I eat all the points that are coming to me, I have room for my desserts, which I seem to truly need.  If I don't have my treats, I start getting REALLY cravey, and that does not help my situation.  I can only talk myself out of the fridge for so many days or hours, and then I'm going to do some damage.  So I include treats, I plan them out.  One day there was a particularly pointy thing I had planned for dessert, so I pre-tracked it before I even had breakfast, to make SURE I could have it.
> 
> The GHGs are so important for feeling full, especially the oils.  I'm not sure that I notice a change in weight with the oils, but hair and nails look a whole lot better when I do.  I'm not a dairy fan (though I'm a dairy addict), and it's a total fallacy that we get ANY calcium from it (which is why Americans drink so much dairy and are getting more and more osteoporosis), BUT they do ADD other nutrients to things like milk, and those added things are good for us.  If I could break my addiction I would just make sure to get those things elsewhere, and leave the dairy behind.  (I already get calcium from lots of other places so I don't worry about the lack of calcium I'm absorbing from the dairy...I do NOT do soymilk, as I get enough soy elsewhere and don't want more)  So making sure I'm getting the protein and the D and the choline and whatnot is important for my nutrition and sense of satisfaction.
> 
> I eat a lot of fruits and veggies, and I would never, will never, count a point for them (if I made an apple pie I would count everything in it except for the apples...same with a homemade carrot cake...that's not actually WW's stance on those two things, because they say we can lose control of things like that...but that's what *counting points* is for, LOL).  BUT I track them, so I know how many servings of them I'm getting.  Right now I'm absolutely obsessed with this frozen cherries and berries thing at Trader Joes; I'm putting them in everything.  And I track the amount I'm eating, even if they are zero points.  I have to know what I'm doing.  That way if I ever go for 6+ weeks without losing a single ounce, doing absolutely everything else right, and the ONLY thing I'm doing "wrong" is getting way over the 5 servings that are the minimum, I know where to look first.
> 
> So rather than changing programs, I would say to look at how you've been following THIS program, and see if there are ways to perfect what you've been doing.  I weigh my salad dressing; put the plate on the scale, zero it out, pour out my 30 grams or 45 or 60, whatever I'm using that night.  I weigh everything that has a grams or ounces measurement on the package...I *measure* my olive oil and almost always the dairy milk (though I've found that with skim, the weight is actually about the same as the fluid ounces on the package...if it were whole milk that likely wouldn't work), and that's about all I use a measuring spoon/cup/whatever for.  Oh, and my half&half for my coffee.  And my sugar for my coffee.  And that's all I can think of.
> 
> So I would tighten things up, or just look to see if there are areas that you can tighten up, and go from there.
> 
> 
> The thing you don't want to do is simply quit.  You likely know what will happen if you quit.  DH and I were talking about our losses tonight, and I was empathizing with how long it's taking for him (he's a naturally slow loser, and it's been made worse by this pituitary tumor he's been dealing with for a few years now), and I was telling him that if he quit, probably our leader would simply die (she loves him) and half the class would think seriously about quitting themselves.  But he doesn't want to quit, because he KNOWS what would happen.  As I said to him, with us, I would refind my 220.8 quickly and probably meet 250, and he would probably find out what 400 feels like (which would be an all time high for him).  No one wants that, so...quitting isn't an option for us.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck, and hope you had nourishment while reading my ridiculously long post.



I have been on program for 2 yrs now and loved it.  I love to journal and have no problem doing it.  I love having a weekly menu so each day is planned.  But I think I'm eating the same stuff all the time because it's "safe" and I know the points without guessing.  Since Christmas I just want all the stuff I don't need (cakes, pies, pizza, etc) I would allow myself treats each week on WI night but it's become that I want it everyday now.  I do run 3 miles 4 days a week and even that has become a "I don't want to go" today.  I just feel like the honeymoon is over and I want to do something different to get me back excited.


----------



## coastgirl

Dbrn, I just saw your post (you ended up at the bottom of a page--easy for me to miss!).  Welcome to you!  56 lbs is fabulous!  I can imagine it would be hard to keep that momentum going, but you are more than halfway there.  I haven't tried simply filling, but I wish you all good things with it. I like the idea of changing it up, too.  I think we do need to shake it up every now and again to keep things going in the right direction.


----------



## rcpae

Hi Everyone!  I would love to jump on this bandwagon.  After giving birth to my first daughter in 1993, I went to WW and lost all of my weight and became a lifetime member in 1994.  

Fast forward to last night...and two additional kids. lol  I went back because I need to lose about 50 pounds.  

I'm not sure how I feel about the 360 plan.  My question is, How do you figure points for things you eat in which you have the nutrition info?  I found a points plus calculator online, but I don't see one in my welcome info.  Do they hand this out in week 2?

Thanks so much!


----------



## coastgirl

Welcome rcpae!

As far as I know the only thing you're given is the original book that has "all" foods in it (and...it doesn't of course!).  I bought a calculator for about $10.  There's no slider anymore.  If you have the online tools, you can get a free app for your phone. I use my phone more and more (because I am more likely to be able to find it than the calculator or the book--I can call my phone if it's MIA!).  There's no included way that I know of to calculate food from the nutrition panel anymore, you either buy the calculator or subscribe to etools.  Sorry!  

Welcome back.  I also made lifetime and am back at it.  (2006 for me, I gained 65 since then--I'm an overachiever!  If it took you 20 years to gain 50, you're not doing too badly!)

Edited to add, I like the 360 plan better than the version I did in 2005/06. I like the idea that they are talking about strategies that go beyond the kitchen (though a lot of it you've probably heard before--but they are a bit more comprehensive now).  I also love the free fruit and veg. That is helping me make a real healthy change, to be building the habit of reaching for fruit and veg *first* .  

Good luck!


----------



## bumbershoot

NC State said:


> I have been on program for 2 yrs now and loved it.  I love to journal and have no problem doing it.  I love having a weekly menu so each day is planned.  But I think I'm eating the same stuff all the time because it's "safe" and I know the points without guessing.  Since Christmas I just want all the stuff I don't need (cakes, pies, pizza, etc) I would allow myself treats each week on WI night but it's become that I want it everyday now.  I do run 3 miles 4 days a week and even that has become a "I don't want to go" today.  I just feel like the honeymoon is over and I want to do something different to get me back excited.



The stuff you're eating all the time because it's safe... if those are foods you buy and aren't making, go back and check the nutrition info, make SURE it's all the same.  Companies just love to change ingredients and components, so make sure there aren't any errors there!

I like switching things up; I think it keeps my body on its toes.  

You're a runner; do you do races?  If not, would that keep you excited, to have something to train for?

Treats...can you do smaller amounts on the nights when you want it?  I have dessert most nights.  Though recently "dessert" sometimes is 0% Fage plain yogurt with two+ servings of thawed-out cherry/berries blend from Trader Joe's.  Not sure how my taste buds are calling that dessert, but I guess after 400+ days on WW your taste buds start to change, LOL.




rcpae said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about the 360 plan.  My question is, How do you figure points for things you eat in which you have the nutrition info?  I found a points plus calculator online, but I don't see one in my welcome info.  Do they hand this out in week 2?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Since they use four factors now (fat, fiber, carbs, and protein), a slider doesn't work.  You have to use the handheld calculator you can buy at a meeting, or if you have access to etools you use the calculator there.

I personally call this plan Points Plus, since nothing points-wise has changed since they put the 360 label on it.  To me, the 360 is the mental, emotional factor they have started to talk about.  That probably means nothing to you since you started after the 360 was started, but I had nearly a year without 360, and all 360 added was mental/emotional stuff.  Totally totally important and Im' glad they are looking at it now, but it didn't change the Points Plus. : )


Take your time to get to know the new program.  Read your materials, and read them again!  It's good stuff.  I thought nothing would ever top the program I first joined with in mid-2000, but I absolutely adore pointsplus.  And that started once I actually read the materials.  Thought the stuff they gave me was just ads...whoops!


----------



## Abby Wednesday

Hi everyone! With my weigh-in being Monday, I got to skip a week. So, I veered a little off course Memorial Day weekend. I'm still down 2.4lbs, and I have 12 to go to get to what is considered a healthy weight for my height. Still haven't set an official goal, but I want to be somewhere in the middle of my weight range.

I hope everyone has a good week! To NC State, my feeling on that is that I have had to get away from rewarding myself with food.  Maybe if you don't look at it so much as a reward and just simply work it into your points. Like bumbershoot, I have dessert most nights.


----------



## NC State

bumbershoot said:


> The stuff you're eating all the time because it's safe... if those are foods you buy and aren't making, go back and check the nutrition info, make SURE it's all the same.  Companies just love to change ingredients and components, so make sure there aren't any errors there!
> 
> I like switching things up; I think it keeps my body on its toes.
> 
> You're a runner; do you do races?  If not, would that keep you excited, to have something to train for?
> 
> Treats...can you do smaller amounts on the nights when you want it?  I have dessert most nights.  Though recently "dessert" sometimes is 0% Fage plain yogurt with two+ servings of thawed-out cherry/berries blend from Trader Joe's.  Not sure how my taste buds are calling that dessert, but I guess after 400+ days on WW your taste buds start to change, LOL.



I cook all my meals.  We only eat out twice a week.  I cook the same meals so I'm burned out I know.  Last year I ran 3 - 5K races.  This year I'm planning for 5 races so it keeps me needing to go to the gym.  I run 20 mins and walk 40 mins so I spend 1 hr for 4 days a week.  But some days I just don't want to stop.  I want a fudge brownie with ice cream....


----------



## bumbershoot

Abby Wednesday said:


> Hi everyone! With my weigh-in being Monday, I got to skip a week. So, I veered a little off course Memorial Day weekend. I'm still down 2.4lbs, and I have 12 to go to get to what is considered a healthy weight for my height. Still haven't set an official goal, but I want to be somewhere in the middle of my weight range.



Ooh, so close!  Exciting.  I'm 5+ away from the top mark, but I know I can take off more and be even happier, so I'm going for that.  My leader (and the other person I feel is my leader, though she's not on my meeting days) doesn't let people choose the top mark for Goal and then make Lifetime even while losing; she wants you to "own" that weight and know how to maintain.  So I don't get to be "free" as quickly as I want to, because I know that for me, 5+ more isn't going to let me say "yep, I'm done".  




NC State said:


> I cook all my meals.  We only eat out twice a week.  I cook the same meals so I'm burned out I know.  Last year I ran 3 - 5K races.  This year I'm planning for 5 races so it keeps me needing to go to the gym.  I run 20 mins and walk 40 mins so I spend 1 hr for 4 days a week.  But some days I just don't want to stop.  I want a fudge brownie with ice cream....



Dang, you're doing it all so right!  Making your meals, that's awesome!  Oh wait, dining out twice a week?  Well make sure you're estimating those correctly; I almost never go out anywhere that doesn't have a strong nutrition section on their website.  I'm so boring now.    Running races.

mmm, fudge brownie with ice cream...aw man until I read that I was good to go with my "dessert" mentioned above!  

Did you mention that you're doing any weights?  I forget if you did. Maybe you could start them?  I started recently, and I was ready and willing to take a hit for a week or two weight-wise, thinking it would cause some water retention, but knowing that over time it's going to rev up my metabolism a bit.  Seems to be working, and with just a few weeks of doing it (just twice a week) my arms, especially, are changing wonderfully.  Might be an idea for you if you have the time and inclination.

If you're doing meetings, can you talk to your leader?  Bring in your tracker, go over it with him/her, get some nice ideas?  

I really feel for you.  I've got DH here who hits roadblocks, and I know there are many people in my meetings who have had the same sort of thing happen.  I hope that you can work it out sooner rather than later!  


So sorry I post such novels, by the way.


----------



## NC State

bumbershoot said:


> Dang, you're doing it all so right!  Making your meals, that's awesome!  Oh wait, dining out twice a week?  Well make sure you're estimating those correctly; I almost never go out anywhere that doesn't have a strong nutrition section on their website.  I'm so boring now.    Running races.
> 
> mmm, fudge brownie with ice cream...aw man until I read that I was good to go with my "dessert" mentioned above!
> 
> Did you mention that you're doing any weights?  I forget if you did. Maybe you could start them?  I started recently, and I was ready and willing to take a hit for a week or two weight-wise, thinking it would cause some water retention, but knowing that over time it's going to rev up my metabolism a bit.  Seems to be working, and with just a few weeks of doing it (just twice a week) my arms, especially, are changing wonderfully.  Might be an idea for you if you have the time and inclination.
> 
> If you're doing meetings, can you talk to your leader?  Bring in your tracker, go over it with him/her, get some nice ideas?
> 
> I really feel for you.  I've got DH here who hits roadblocks, and I know there are many people in my meetings who have had the same sort of thing happen.  I hope that you can work it out sooner rather than later!
> 
> 
> So sorry I post such novels, by the way.



Thank you for the feedback.  I have WI tonight and I'll talk to her about it.  It feels so much better to talk to someone about my roadblock.


----------



## coastgirl

WI this morning...up 0.8.   Sigh.  I think it's my first week with a gain. (I have to check, there might have been one other.)  Last week I was down 5.4 lbs, which I knew was freakish, AND my b'day was Sunday, so I was only going for "maintain".  I was good though, finished the week with about 30 pts to spare. (I use APs for extras, try to keep my weeklies as much as possible, though I always use some.)  The week before that I was down 1, so that's still a net loss of 4.6 over 3 weeks--still good, right??  And I've still earned my 25 lb "medal" I got last week, still down 25.6 net.  Gotta focus on the big picture.


----------



## NC State

WI tonight and I'm down 1.4 lbs!!  I don't know how because we were out of town for three days.  I have increased my time in the gym and cut back on the fruit.    Thank you Bumbershoot for your words.  I even stayed for the meeting tonight, first time in 4 months!


----------



## pwdebbie

Down 3 this week -- Don't applaud, that means I'm still UP 1.8 from before I went to the ocean for three whole days two weeks ago. Going in the right direction though!


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:


> Down 3 this week -- Don't applaud, that means I'm still UP 1.8 from before I went to the ocean for three whole days two weeks ago. Going in the right direction though!



I will applaud because the scale is moving in the right direction!


----------



## robinb

My Thursday check-in: I'm down 3.4 today after being up 2.4 last week.  I knew that last week was messed up but I took my lumps and weighed in anyway.   I am walking 20-60 minutes per day so I think that's really making a difference.


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

I weighed myself this morning for weigh in, and I'm down only 0.2. I am just pretty disappointed because I went to the gym every single day and worked my butt off so hard. Last night I was on the treadmill for 100 minutes. I do not understand what I did wrong to come up with such a tiny loss. I ate my points, drank tons of water, exercised. I think I am mostly disappointed because after last week's weigh in I was only 0.3 pounds away from a 15 pound loss, and I thought for sure this week I would hit it. So, I've been on WW for exactly two months, and lost 14.9 pounds. I still have like 80 pounds to go. Does anyone know if 14.9 pounds in two months for someone who has 80-100 pounds to lose is normal?


----------



## robinb

RapunzelsBFF said:


> I weighed myself this morning for weigh in, and I'm down only 0.2. I am just pretty disappointed because I went to the gym every single day and worked my butt off so hard. Last night I was on the treadmill for 100 minutes. I do not understand what I did wrong to come up with such a tiny loss. I ate my points, drank tons of water, exercised. I think I am mostly disappointed because after last week's weigh in I was only 0.3 pounds away from a 15 pound loss, and I thought for sure this week I would hit it.


Did you just increase your exercise last week?  Many times people will have a very small loss (if they are lucky) or even a gain a bit when they start to exercise more.  Your muscles retain water to repair themselves and that water shows up on the scale for a week or two and then ... woosh! ... it goes away.



> So, I've been on WW for exactly two months, and lost 14.9 pounds. I still have like 80 pounds to go. Does anyone know if 14.9 pounds in two months for someone who has 80-100 pounds to lose is normal?


The program is set up for a 1-2 lbs safe weight loss per week no matter how much you have to lose. So, I would say that 14.9 lbs in 8 weeks is right on target .


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

robinb said:


> Did you just increase your exercise last week?  Many times people will have a very small loss (if they are lucky) or even a gain a bit when they start to exercise more.  Your muscles retain water to repair themselves and that water shows up on the scale for a week or two and then ... woosh! ... it goes away.
> 
> 
> The program is set up for a 1-2 lbs safe weight loss per week no matter how much you have to lose. So, I would say that 14.9 lbs in 8 weeks is right on target .



Thanks so much for your reply. 
My week starts Fridays, so I usually go to the gym Friday, Monday, Tuesday, and Thursday. This week I went Wednesday as well. I did increase the length of time I exercised. Maybe that was it. I don't usually stay on the treadmill for more than 60 minutes and this week I stayed on 40 minutes longer. I did the exact same amount of weights that I normally do each week. 
Glad to know I'm on target. I just felt like I was losing too slowly. I guess I'm just impatient!


----------



## robinb

RapunzelsBFF said:


> Thanks so much for your reply.
> My week starts Fridays, so I usually go to the gym Friday, Monday, Tuesday, and Thursday. This week I went Wednesday as well. I did increase the length of time I exercised. Maybe that was it. I don't usually stay on the treadmill for more than 60 minutes and this week I stayed on 40 minutes longer. I did the exact same amount of weights that I normally do each week.
> Glad to know I'm on target. I just felt like I was losing too slowly. I guess I'm just impatient!


You didn't gain all that weight overnight and you're not going to lose it overnight either.  At least not take it off and keep it off!

Here is an article on the WW website about weight gain due to exercise: http://www.weightwatchers.com/util/art/index_art.aspx?tabnum=1&art_id=11331&sc=128 .


----------



## Conway733

I'm thinking about signing up for WW online.  Seems like everyone on here is seeing success.  I'm just hesitant because of the cost, but from reading the posts on here, looks like it is worth it.


----------



## NC State

Down another .8 so I'm back at a 41 total lost.  I feel that I'm back on track with two weeks of big losses.


----------



## coastgirl

Rapunzel'sBFF, I know it's disappointing, but you've got to keep in mind that the work doesn't always show on WI day...maybe next week you'll catch up.  I've definitely had that happen.  Hang in there, you are doing the right thing, and it is paying off.  I find the weeks I don't lose, or lose much, tend to be the weeks I notice my clothes are getting loose.  I'll bet if you look, you'll find another motivator.  Looser clothes, maybe an easier time climbing the stairs, or more energy?



Conway733 said:


> I'm thinking about signing up for WW online.  Seems like everyone on here is seeing success.  I'm just hesitant because of the cost, but from reading the posts on here, looks like it is worth it.



Conway, I cringe when I see the charge on my cc, but I know I'd spend the money on crap food if I wasn't doing this, or maybe on clothes from Omar the Tent Maker that I'd hate.  The tools are really useful and the program makes sense.  You could also be spending the money on "plan" food which *stays* expensive and doesn't teach you how to eat real food.



NC State said:


> Down another .8 so I'm back at a 41 total lost.  I feel that I'm back on track with two weeks of big losses.



THat's great NC state, well done!!  

Down 1.4 this week after being up 0.8 last week.  Phew.  Total of 27 lbs now.  I'd really like to lose another 8 before we go away in 8 weeks.  This was the week I moved from morning weigh-ins, to after work...so with that in mind, the 1.4 is especially good.  

I had an "a-ha" moment this week. I carried in a 10 kg bag of flour from the car.  It was heavy! Then I realized, a few months ago, I carried that much (and more) around with every step I took!  Wow.   

So here's a problem for me...just started back at a 9-5 in the office kinda desk job.  I am doing well at packing a good, balanced lunch, but I am just physically bored I guess, and I am always wanting something to snack on.  "Smelly" snacks are frowned upon--microwave popcorn would be great, but I don't feel comfortable bringing it in.  I am craving things like crackers or chips (or popcorn...).  What are good alternatives?  The *job* is great, and engaging, but I am used to being up and about, and I think that's what's doing me in.


----------



## TARAMEOW

Conway733 said:


> I'm thinking about signing up for WW online.  Seems like everyone on here is seeing success.  I'm just hesitant because of the cost, but from reading the posts on here, looks like it is worth it.



It's worked pretty good for me also. I started feb. 17 and I was 249lbs 
Today I'm 217.6 lbs. it's a slow journey but it works


----------



## runsandjumps

coastgirl said:


> Rapunzel'sBFF, I know it's disappointing, but you've got to keep in mind that the work doesn't always show on WI day...maybe next week you'll catch up.  I've definitely had that happen.  Hang in there, you are doing the right thing, and it is paying off.  I find the weeks I don't lose, or lose much, tend to be the weeks I notice my clothes are getting loose.  I'll bet if you look, you'll find another motivator.  Looser clothes, maybe an easier time climbing the stairs, or more energy?
> 
> Conway, I cringe when I see the charge on my cc, but I know I'd spend the money on crap food if I wasn't doing this, or maybe on clothes from Omar the Tent Maker that I'd hate.  The tools are really useful and the program makes sense.  You could also be spending the money on "plan" food which *stays* expensive and doesn't teach you how to eat real food.
> 
> THat's great NC state, well done!!
> 
> Down 1.4 this week after being up 0.8 last week.  Phew.  Total of 27 lbs now.  I'd really like to lose another 8 before we go away in 8 weeks.  This was the week I moved from morning weigh-ins, to after work...so with that in mind, the 1.4 is especially good.
> 
> I had an "a-ha" moment this week. I carried in a 10 kg bag of flour from the car.  It was heavy! Then I realized, a few months ago, I carried that much (and more) around with every step I took!  Wow.




For some reason this made me cry a little. I have so much weight to lose and I feel sorry for my bones.

Ana


----------



## TARAMEOW

runsandjumps said:


> For some reason this made me cry a little. I have so much weight to lose and I feel sorry for my bones.
> 
> Ana



I know hoe you feel. I have lost 32lbs now and still have 47 more till my first goal. And even then ill still be over weight 
Just take it one day at a time. Every little bit helps and your bones will thank you


----------



## robinb

Conway733 said:


> I'm thinking about signing up for WW online.  Seems like everyone on here is seeing success.  I'm just hesitant because of the cost, but from reading the posts on here, looks like it is worth it.


Online works for many people.  I need the meetings to keep me on track, so it wouldn't be a good fit for me.  Why don't you give it a try?  I think they have a 3-month initial plan that would be a fair trial.



coastgirl said:


> So here's a problem for me...just started back at a 9-5 in the office kinda desk job.  I am doing well at packing a good, balanced lunch, but I am just physically bored I guess, and I am always wanting something to snack on.  "Smelly" snacks are frowned upon--microwave popcorn would be great, but I don't feel comfortable bringing it in.  I am craving things like crackers or chips (or popcorn...).  What are good alternatives?  The *job* is great, and engaging, but I am used to being up and about, and I think that's what's doing me in.


What about popping popcorn in advance and putting it in a ziplock bag to keep fresh?  It's not the popcorn that's stinky, it's the cooking process that's stinky.  You can also bring pre-measured snack bags of pretzels or maybe some of those WW bags of snacks.


----------



## coastgirl

robinb said:


> What about popping popcorn in advance and putting it in a ziplock bag to keep fresh?  It's not the popcorn that's stinky, it's the cooking process that's stinky.  You can also bring pre-measured snack bags of pretzels or maybe some of those WW bags of snacks.



Whine...but I LIKE it hot and stinky.   Good advice, though, a bag of popcorn would probably keep me going all day for a few points.  I have a couple of 2-pt snacks that I take for the day, but even at 2 pts it adds up fast.


----------



## pwdebbie

I know I've been missing a lot lately.  Can't promise I'll be back on the boards much but I will try to check in here more regularly.  Our April trip left me feeling a bit blah about all things Disney.  I'm sure it will pass eventually.  But for now, for the first time since our first trip in 2007, I can honestly say that I'm not planning another trip.

Down 1 lb. this week -- which still doesn't take me back to the low I reached in May AFTER our trip to WDW in April.  I just have to keep on keeping on.  

This weekend has been a bad weekend -- steamed crabs for the family, and crabs always have to be followed with chocolate, you know.  We had our four kids here last night without the rest of their families and then dh and I picked and nibbled our way through the rest today for crab soup.  Crabs are probably my number one water retainer.  I was up four pounds this morning!  I'm not feeling very optimistic about my Tuesday WI!


----------



## Conway733

Ok, so, I did it.  I joined.  And I survived the first week, and lost 4 pounds.  I have a lot more to lose, but this is actually working for now.  Need to get motivated to exercise.


----------



## Conway733

pwdebbie said:


> I know I've been missing a lot lately.  Can't promise I'll be back on the boards much but I will try to check in here more regularly.  Our April trip left me feeling a bit blah about all things Disney.  I'm sure it will pass eventually.  But for now, for the first time since our first trip in 2007, I can honestly say that I'm not planning another trip.



Did you not have a good trip in April?


----------



## NC State

I don't usally go to the gym on the weekends but I did today and I'm glad I did.  It felt so good when I got home to know I did something great!


----------



## cheshireqt

My name is Kristin and I joined Weight Watchers last Tuesday. So far it has been great. I really like the point system and am motivated to get back into a jogging routine. Have run 20 minutes on four days now. First day was really, really hard, ankles and knees screamed at me the whole way. Second day was hard too. Third day not so bad. Today felt GREAT!

So glad to find this group, hope to offer encouragment to others and stay motivated. My goal is 38 pounds, and hope to lose 10 before our Hawaii vacation in early August.


----------



## pwdebbie

Conway733 said:


> Did you not have a good trip in April?



Park time was severely limited by dh's disability.  Each day was two hours of park, get something to eat, go back to the room, four hours later back to a park and eat first, then two hours of park and in for the night.  Never saw Wishes or Illuminations.  Eating is a big deal for dh whereas I really think I could have been happy without any ADRs.  And the amount of money we spent on what I now consider mediocre food was just ridiculous.  

Plus dh was mourning his dog being put to sleep right before our trip, so he was not a happy camper.  (I was 100% willing to cancel the trip like we did last year, but he said that he knew it was time to let Lady go.  It's been over two months and he is still in tears about her.)  

The whole time we were there, it just wasn't fun.  I felt like we were trying real hard to have fun, if that makes sense.  Knowing dh would have been happier at home with his dog just put a big damper on things.  I don't think he and I will be going back.

IF I ever go again, I want to go alone.  Very little chance of that happening!


----------



## bumbershoot

Continuing down towards goal.  It's both exciting and terrifying.  I've never been this close!  And I'm only 3.4 lbs away from the top WW weight for my height, which is wild to think about for me.  

DH is traveling but actually took a taxi and went to a meeting on Saturday.  And he lost 2.4!  Woo!

For those who travel, here's something he did.  Since he's stuck with restaurant foods on his trips, and portion size is, of course, the biggest problem with restaurant food, he brings the collapsible measuring cups from the kit I bought at WW.  Instead of finding a plate and scooping out his Chinese take-out the other night, he used the cups AS his bowls.  Used the cup measure for his rice, and used the 1/2 cup measure for his entree (he had a total of 1 cup of the entree, but I'm sure refilling that measuring cup helped to slow him down).  And then he was DONE with his dinner.  I'm so incredibly proud of him, and I must say, that's pretty ingenious.





cheshireqt said:


> My name is Kristin and I joined Weight Watchers last Tuesday. So far it has been great. I really like the point system and am motivated to get back into a jogging routine. Have run 20 minutes on four days now. First day was really, really hard, ankles and knees screamed at me the whole way. Second day was hard too. Third day not so bad. Today felt GREAT!



Don't be afraid to slow it down with the jogging, OK?  4 days in a row can be a bit much when you're just getting back into things.  My husband likes to go gung ho into something, and a week into it he's injured himself and is back to no activity.  I'm training for the TOT 10miler in October, and then the Half in January, and I'm only running 3 days a week total.  So think about slowing down, to make sure you don't hurt yourself, OK?  




keahgirl8 said:


> I will applaud because the scale is moving in the right direction!



Me, too!

And my applause is based on my past; a gain would cause me to skip meetings and quit!  So not only does debbie get cheers for losing, but she also gets it for continuing to continue!!!!!




robinb said:


> My Thursday check-in: I'm down 3.4 today after being up 2.4 last week.  I knew that last week was messed up but I took my lumps and weighed in anyway.   I am walking 20-60 minutes per day so I think that's really making a difference.



Yay!

I was up, too, last week.  First week I didn't edit my ticker to show the upswing, naughty me.  Pretended I'd stayed the same.  It was likely hormonal, though I also was maybe not tracking all the bites/licks/tastes I'd had.  Double-trouble, there.  




RapunzelsBFF said:


> I weighed myself this morning for weigh in, and I'm down only 0.2. I am just pretty disappointed because I went to the gym every single day and worked my butt off so hard. Last night I was on the treadmill for 100 minutes. I do not understand what I did wrong to come up with such a tiny loss. I ate my points, drank tons of water, exercised. I think I am mostly disappointed because after last week's weigh in I was only 0.3 pounds away from a 15 pound loss, and I thought for sure this week I would hit it. So, I've been on WW for exactly two months, and lost 14.9 pounds. I still have like 80 pounds to go. Does anyone know if 14.9 pounds in two months for someone who has 80-100 pounds to lose is normal?



That sort of upswing in activity can take time for the body to get used to!  I know for me I have a rise in weight following a week of doing more, or something new.  So for you to be DOWN is great!  Just keep going forward.

The .5 to 2 lbs we are to expect each week is still an average.  Some of us will lose in bigger chunks.  Others will go .2 at a time, or even slower.  And then it averages out.  As long as the big picture shows you going down in weight, though, you're doing it right.

DH has done WW the same amount of time as I have (minus 4 days), but he's at 45 lbs and I'm at 77.  We're both doing it as correctly as possible, but our bodies are different.  (now imagine how hard it is for DH, a man, to deal with the comparison of his losses to most men, or even to me...poor guy! but it's just his body, and what is important is that he's eating better, he's more active, and he is 45 lbs lighter than he was 1.5 years ago)




coastgirl said:


> I had an "a-ha" moment this week. I carried in a 10 kg bag of flour from the car.  It was heavy! Then I realized, a few months ago, I carried that much (and more) around with every step I took!  Wow.
> 
> So here's a problem for me...just started back at a 9-5 in the office kinda desk job.  I am doing well at packing a good, balanced lunch, but I am just physically bored I guess, and I am always wanting something to snack on.  "Smelly" snacks are frowned upon--microwave popcorn would be great, but I don't feel comfortable bringing it in.  I am craving things like crackers or chips (or popcorn...).  What are good alternatives?  The *job* is great, and engaging, but I am used to being up and about, and I think that's what's doing me in.



My son is about 74 lbs.  He's also just about up to my chin (he's tall and I'm short).  I can pick him up easily, but walking with him is difficult.

I've now lost 77.  A few weeks ago, when my loss was the same as his weight, it was a HUGE aha moment of what, exactly, I've accomplished.  I've lost the equivalent of my 9 year old son.  Wowza.


Look online for the exact instructions to pop *just* popcorn in a paper bag in the microwave.  The stink of microwave popcorn comes from the "butter" etc they add to it.  If you just put the kernels into the paper bag, and pop it, it's not going to smell offensive.  





runsandjumps said:


> For some reason this made me cry a little. I have so much weight to lose and I feel sorry for my bones.
> 
> Ana





Every little bit counts!

DH read somewhere that every pound we lose is 3 lbs worth off of our knees.  He's said that to others and they've agreed with that.  So every little bit you lose is 3 times that off of your knees, which is great!




coastgirl said:


> WI this morning...up 0.8.   Sigh.  I think it's my first week with a gain. (I have to check, there might have been one other.)



I think it's a good thing to get through the first gain.  Or even the second.    To have the gain, to see it on the weight card or scale or whatever, and to continue on is a HUGE thing.  So many people see a gain and freak out...it's better when we can just say "hmm, OK, well, keep on keeping on", and just trust that continuing our plan will work out in time.  

I had my first gain very early on this time through WW, and while it hurt like heck when it happened, ultimately it was very very good for me mentally and emotionally.  Congrats on your first gain!  




NC State said:


> WI tonight and I'm down 1.4 lbs!!  I don't know how because we were out of town for three days.  I have increased my time in the gym and cut back on the fruit.    Thank you Bumbershoot for your words.  I even stayed for the meeting tonight, first time in 4 months!



Woo!

And I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Conway733

pwdebbie said:


> The whole time we were there, it just wasn't fun.  I felt like we were trying real hard to have fun, if that makes sense.  Knowing dh would have been happier at home with his dog just put a big damper on things.  I don't think he and I will be going back.
> 
> IF I ever go again, I want to go alone.  Very little chance of that happening!



I can relate to this.  The second time we went to WDW, it was kind of the same feeling.  It felt like the planning was more fun than actually being there!  So, this trip, we have more people going with us, and I'm not going to schedule the days.  Just let them happen.


----------



## Conway733

And, to get back to the WW topic, I find this thread much more helpful and supportive than the actual threads on the WW site.    We went out to eat today, and I did well.  It is tough to watch others eat french fries while I eat broccoli!


----------



## Goofygirl17

It sounds like everyone is moving in the right direction!  I had a really rough, emotionally stressful week last week and I knew I gained.  I went through this train of thought Saturday morning... I could sleep in and skip my 8 o'clock meeting, then... okay I'll go... but not weigh in, and then when I got there I decided that I weigh what I weigh and not getting on the scale isn't going to change that. so I weighed in.  I was up 2.  I stayed for the meeting which I always enjoy and I'm back on track.

I've been telling myself that I need to get back on my treadmill and get some walking in because we're going to Disney in about a month but I haven't done it yet.  I do leg lifts in the morning, light arm weight exercises at night, and keep track of steps with my fitbit.  But I want to do more.  Well, I finally went to the orthopedist for my very sore, achy ankle and it appears that I have damaged cartilage and ligaments.  My ankle is loose because the ligaments are not holding it together and controlling it properly.  So I have to have an MRI soon.   I still want to get on my treadmill but I was so surprised by what the Dr said I didn't think to ask his advice as far as what is okay to do and what could make things worse.  Maybe I'll give him a call.

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## bumbershoot

Goofygirl17 said:


> It sounds like everyone is moving in the right direction!  I had a really rough, emotionally stressful week last week and I knew I gained.  I went through this train of thought Saturday morning... I could sleep in and skip my 8 o'clock meeting, then... okay I'll go... but not weigh in, and then when I got there I decided that I weigh what I weigh and not getting on the scale isn't going to change that. so I weighed in.  I was up 2.  I stayed for the meeting which I always enjoy and I'm back on track.
> 
> I've been telling myself that I need to get back on my treadmill and get some walking in because we're going to Disney in about a month but I haven't done it yet.  I do leg lifts in the morning, light arm weight exercises at night, and keep track of steps with my fitbit.  But I want to do more.  Well, I finally went to the orthopedist for my very sore, achy ankle and it appears that I have damaged cartilage and ligaments.  My ankle is loose because the ligaments are not holding it together and controlling it properly.  So I have to have an MRI soon.   I still want to get on my treadmill but I was so surprised by what the Dr said I didn't think to ask his advice as far as what is okay to do and what could make things worse.  Maybe I'll give him a call.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!



That's great that you went, weighed, and stayed!

Since you've been in pain, you might have been taking pain medication.  Many people find that those cause water retention; if DH takes ibuprofen, even just a few in a whole week, he's up a few pounds from water.  



*Conway733*...although making better choices gets easier the longer you've been eating better (sometimes I WANT broccoli instead of a bunch of fries!), the only way that I, personally, have been able to have success with WW this time is to find ways to fit the occasional serving (or half serving) of fries into my life.  That's the way my personality works, though; I don't respond well to self-caused deprivation when there are other choices.  So I tried early on to eat the Weeklies and then Activity points, was happy to find that I can eat those, and in that way I almost always have some form of dessert*, I'll have some fries when we go to Red Robin (or the water park last week!), etc.  It's good to know your own personality, that's for sure!



*dessert has started to look, sometimes, like warmed up frozen berry/cherry blend from Trader Joe's (Costco's version with pomegranate seeds from Townsend Farms has been recalled!) with nonfat Fage plain yogurt.  Warming up the fruit is important because it gets the juice out of the fruit, which then sweetens the yogurt more than just eating the thawed berries does.  I feel very very weird calling that "dessert", but some days it just works for me!


----------



## Conway733

bumbershoot said:


> dessert has started to look, sometimes, like warmed up frozen berry/cherry blend from Trader Joe's (Costco's version with pomegranate seeds from Townsend Farms has been recalled!) with nonfat Fage plain yogurt.  Warming up the fruit is important because it gets the juice out of the fruit, which then sweetens the yogurt more than just eating the thawed berries does.  I feel very very weird calling that "dessert", but some days it just works for me!



My dessert of choice lately has been fresh berries with a squirt of fat free rediwip.  Delish!  Oh, and I've decided that I'm not sure if there is anything much better than fresh pineapple.  Just a pain to cut up!


----------



## bumbershoot

Conway733 said:


> Oh, and I've decided that I'm not sure if there is anything much better than fresh pineapple.  Just a pain to cut up!



That is true.  Well, as long as it's *perfectly* ripe.  If it's a bit under-ripe it makes my mouth itch.


----------



## pwdebbie

Up .6 last night.  Man, I don't think I'll ever break this plateau!


----------



## okiedisnut

Hi!!!
  Haven't posted in awhile, but I have now loss 44lbs

    My Disney Vacation has been moved from Dec to the middle of Nov---Can't wait---my goal is to walk without pain and have more stamina, instead of the actually lbs I have lost!!!

  I don't know what finally "clicked" for me but I got off the couch and started moving more 2 weeks ago!!! The 1st week I earned 9 activity pts and this last week 15  The 1st week I lost .4lbs was disappointed but kept reminding myself that I had still loss.  At my weigh in today I loss 1.8lbs!!!

  I have been on WW for quite awhile---my message is DON'T GIVE UP!!!!!

     Hope everyone has a great week


----------



## NC State

For the past two weeks I have lost 2.2 lbs and today and I gained 2.2 lbs!  It's all my fault I didn't journal at all this week.  I got to get my planning back on track.


----------



## TARAMEOW

I'm up about 2 pounds this week. 
I haven't really been tracking very well and I have the worst of all colds so I haven't been working out either


----------



## coastgirl

Sorry for some unpleasing results pwdebbie and tarameow.  Tara, I had a  dreadful cold a few weeks ago, and was up a lb the following weekno exercise, no focus.  Its gone now (the pound, and the cold). Dont be too hard on yourself, and take care of yourself.  BUT get tracking! I am a tracking fiend I have to sayif Im not tracking I dont feel like Im getting my moneys worth.  So do it, girl!   Pwdebbie, I am still impressed that you did so well post-vacation. Dont forget about that, that was amazing that you got back in line so fast.

Down 1.1 this week for a total of 28.1.  Woohoo!  Slow and steady right? I really want to be 6 lbs less than I am right now when we go on vacation in [checks her countdown app] 51 days.  I dunno if Im going to make it.  The good news is this is  my third week working in an office all day (was WFH for about a year and a half, plus 6 mos of looking for work).  And I am down 1.1, so I feel like Im on track.

I solved my sitting physically bored, with the munchies all day problem, at least for now.  I got myself a big honking water bottle that I am keeping filled, and some toys for the office Keurig coffee machine.  I got a couple of those reusable k-cup baskets, so I can have coffee or tea. (I really hate the amount of garbage the single-use pods create and Im also too damn cheap to pay for them!) I just use a little milk in my coffee or tea, so Im keeping myself hydrated AND amused.  Keeps me feeling full too.  I do bring a few 2 pt snacks every day, usually a 2 pt bar, a yogurt or Jello pudding, or Pop Chips.

Oh, heres an NSV.  I am buttoning up shirts and sweaters!  I usually wear a t shirt or tank under a dressier shirt, cardigan or hoodie, and for years now, I just leave the top layer unbuttoned.  I guess it stopped me from buying new tops as  I grew.  This week I buttoned up a pretty new cardigan I had for my day at work.  And today Ive got my crisp blue blouse buttoned over top of my white t.  Its weird, its like I forgot what buttons were for!  AND I bought 3 new bottoms this week, two pairs of shorts and a pair of black dress pantsall in size 12.   I started at an 18/1X in Feb.  Some brands are bigger than others, and I still have some 16s in my closet that dont fit right even now, but there are a lot of 12s. I seem to have skipped right over 14, both up and down!  (I havent actually bought much, I kept my range of different sizes and have been ungrowing into them.)

I think I'm going to give myself a badge or two for today...


----------



## r3ngels

Hi Guys, I am new to this thread 
I have done WW in the past and went back today.  I had a huge amount of success with it.  Some of my weight came back so enough is enough... I figured I need all the help and motivation I can get so I am subscribing to this thread.  I am very excited to be back in control of my weight loss journey!!


----------



## coastgirl

I guess I should catch  up some more, didn't realize how much I'd missed.


Conway733 said:


> Ok, so, I did it.  I joined.  And I survived the first week, and lost 4 pounds.  I have a lot more to lose, but this is actually working for now.  Need to get motivated to exercise.


 and good start!



NC State said:


> I don't usally go to the gym on the weekends but I did today and I'm glad I did.  It felt so good when I got home to know I did something great!







cheshireqt said:


> My name is Kristin and I joined Weight Watchers last Tuesday. So far it has been great. I really like the point system and am motivated to get back into a jogging routine. Have run 20 minutes on four days now.



  Good going!



Goofygirl17 said:


> It sounds like everyone is moving in the right direction!  I had a really rough, emotionally stressful week last week and I knew I gained.  I went through this train of thought Saturday morning... I could sleep in and skip my 8 o'clock meeting, then... okay I'll go... but not weigh in, and then when I got there I decided that I weigh what I weigh and not getting on the scale isn't going to change that. so I weighed in.  I was up 2.  I stayed for the meeting which I always enjoy and I'm back on track.



WTG!   I hope you've got more info or a plan about dealing iwth your ankle now? My knee is giving me serious grief and I need to do the same, get myself to my doc and figure it out.



okiedisnut said:


> Hi!!!
> Haven't posted in awhile, but I have now loss 44lbs
> 
> My Disney Vacation has been moved from Dec to the middle of Nov---Can't wait---my goal is to walk without pain and have more stamina, instead of the actually lbs I have lost!!!
> 
> I have been on WW for quite awhile---my message is DON'T GIVE UP!!!!!



Thanks for coming by to tell us that, WTG on the kick-start.  I find your numbers really inspiring.

Molly, really proud of you to hear you are so close to goal.  We will be here to share it with you!  You have really persevered.  Ha!  You've lost a whole person!  (A juvenile, but a person nonetheless!)  Good strategy on your dh's part, and glad to hear he's seeing progress.

Did I catch everybody? Keep it up, folks, and keep talking!  Even when I don't have a chance to post, I am reading, commiserating and cheering.  It's good for me to know you are all hear, facign the same things.


----------



## coastgirl

And   to you too, Lisa!  Second time around for me, too.


----------



## TillyDe

I have made Lifetime twice.  So, I am not new to the program. I know it works.  I just have to stick to it.

Last month, my doctor told me I have to exercise more and get this weight off.  I have put it off.

Last week, I got everything together to get started.  Then discovered my calculator did not work anymore.  So, I went on line and not only ordered that but all the new books, etc.  Package deal.

I do better if I start at the first of the week.  So, Sunday is my day one.

At this time, I can not attend the meetings.  I know it helps.  Hopefully, I will be able to in a few months.

My biggest motivation is my 18 month old grandson.  I want to see him grown.  So, this is a health issue for me.

Plus, I want to take my little Bryan to Disney when he is 5 (if not before then).

So, I am hoping this message board can keep be motivated.

Thanks.


----------



## robinb

Quick check in from today.  I'm up .2, but totally happy with it.  I had a rough couple of weeks on the program and I was pleasantly surprised that it was only .2.  I tracked and weighed the last couple of days so I'm hoping to keep up the good work.  

I was a little peeved today at the McDonalds next to the WW office.  I get a large coffee with one cream and the oatmeal without sugar (if I don't bring my own breakfast to the meeting).  The ditzy employee asked me "Did you want 2 creams?"  No, just one.  And THEN he used the sugared oatmeal and cost me an extra point.  Unfortunately, I didn't notice that he used the sugar oatmeal until I was at my meeting and frankly the I like the taste of the unsugared oatmeal a lot more.  I looked at my receipt and it didn't say "w/o brown sugar" so the ditz entered in in wrong. AND he was SLOW!!


----------



## r3ngels

coastgirl said:


> And   to you too, Lisa!  Second time around for me, too.



Thanks!!!


----------



## pwdebbie

coastgirl said:


> Oh, heres an NSV.  I am buttoning up shirts and sweaters!  I usually wear a t shirt or tank under a dressier shirt, cardigan or hoodie, and for years now, I just leave the top layer unbuttoned.  I guess it stopped me from buying new tops as  I grew.  This week I buttoned up a pretty new cardigan I had for my day at work.  And today Ive got my crisp blue blouse buttoned over top of my white t.  Its weird, its like I forgot what buttons were for!  AND I bought 3 new bottoms this week, two pairs of shorts and a pair of black dress pantsall in size 12.   I started at an 18/1X in Feb.  Some brands are bigger than others, and I still have some 16s in my closet that dont fit right even now, but there are a lot of 12s. I seem to have skipped right over 14, both up and down!  (I havent actually bought much, I kept my range of different sizes and have been ungrowing into them.)
> 
> I think I'm going to give myself a badge or two for today...



You deserve those badges!  Isn't it great to wear button up shirts and not be afraid of what might pop open?   Good job!


----------



## bumbershoot

Something I disvoered the other day.  Store-bought cake just isn't worth it for me!  I take the full tracker hit for it, 14 points, and it's just not that good.  I'd rather have a lemon loaf with icing from Starbucks and a 2% latte for that many points.  

And then all I wanted the next day was sugar sugar gimme more sugar.  Ugh!

Now, I'm no stranger to desserts; I didn't eliminate my sweet tooth, but ick at the typical store bakery stuff for me.




robinb said:


> I was a little peeved today at the McDonalds next to the WW office.  I get a large coffee with one cream and the oatmeal without sugar (if I don't bring my own breakfast to the meeting).  The ditzy employee asked me "Did you want 2 creams?"  No, just one.  And THEN he used the sugared oatmeal and cost me an extra point.  Unfortunately, I didn't notice that he used the sugar oatmeal until I was at my meeting and frankly the I like the taste of the unsugared oatmeal a lot more.  I looked at my receipt and it didn't say "w/o brown sugar" so the ditz entered in in wrong. AND he was SLOW!!



Oh I hate when a random food service person messes up my day's points!  Even if it's only 1 point.  The Starbucks person put the wrong topping packet in with my oatmeal order, and by the time I realized it it was already mixed in.  Turns out the packet for the original oatmeal is a full point more than the nuts fruits seed medley packet for the "hearty blueberry oatmeal".

Just between you and me, the wrong packet really MADE my oatmeal, like ooh so good, but, you know, a point is a point is a point.


----------



## Abby Wednesday

I was down another 2.2 this week. I'm only 9lbs away from a BMI in the healthy range. I'm feeling great! 

My weigh in will change next week from Monday to Friday, so I'm trying to be good about tracking due to the gap between weigh-ins.

Have a great weekend, everyone.


----------



## Conway733

Everyone seems to be doing well!  The post about the mcd's employee messing up the food order sort of reminded me of what happened today.  Went to Chick Fil A for lunch and had the Chargrilled chicken sandwich for what I thought was 7 points, but, no, it was 8, and the sauce packet added 2, so 10 really.  And the employee really did nothing wrong, it was just that the WW site had the wrong points listed.  Oh well.  It was a good sandwich.  Just would rather not use that many points for lunch.  And, I lost 2 pounds this week, so that's a positive.


----------



## bumbershoot

Abby Wednesday said:


> I was down another 2.2 this week. I'm only 9lbs away from a BMI in the healthy range. I'm feeling great!
> 
> My weigh in will change next week from Monday to Friday, so I'm trying to be good about tracking due to the gap between weigh-ins.
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone.



Congrats!

Assuming tracking goes well, you'll probably have a lovely weighin on your first Friday.  That's always way more fun than decreasing the number of days between WIs.  




Conway733 said:


> And, I lost 2 pounds this week, so that's a positive.



Congrats!



I maintained this week.  And for almost the first time actually left APs on the table.  I wanted to eat them, but I just wasn't hungry enough last night.  I feel a sense of mourning for those uneaten points, LOL.


----------



## Mom_Rides

Hello all! My name is Holly. I joined WW online last week. We had been on vacation the week before and after seeing myself in pictures I was just overwhelming sad with the way I looked. So DH and I had a nice long talk about our health and decided we were the only ones who had control over it and we decided we NEED to do this! We made a goal to lose 100lbs by our 40th birthdays, which are just over 2 years away.

So I had my first weigh in today and I lost 11lbs this week! I'm super happy about it but also realistic that my loss is a big first week number. We ate really well this week and I feel so good about it. This week our plan is to incorporate exercise. DH was down 15lbs!

I look forward to sharing my journey with you!


----------



## Goofygirl17

Mom_Rides said:


> Hello all! My name is Holly. I joined WW online last week. We had been on vacation the week before and after seeing myself in pictures I was just overwhelming sad with the way I looked. So DH and I had a nice long talk about our health and decided we were the only ones who had control over it and we decided we NEED to do this! We made a goal to lose 100lbs by our 40th birthdays, which are just over 2 years away.
> 
> So I had my first weigh in today and I lost 11lbs this week! I'm super happy about it but also realistic that my loss is a big first week number. We ate really well this week and I feel so good about it. This week our plan is to incorporate exercise. DH was down 15lbs!
> 
> I look forward to sharing my journey with you!



Congratulations!  That is a great start.

I didn't go to my meeting yesterday.  I was just too tired to get up that early after a really long, stressful week.  I am starting fresh today.  I haven't had my mri yet for my ankle and it's really been bothering me so walking hasn't been my priority.  I really need to step it up though because we leave for Disney in 3 weeks.  I need to stay motivated so hopefully I lose a few more pounds before we leave.


----------



## smillerguy

Hi everyone. I'm so happy to find this thread. I joined weight watchers one week ago. I lost five pounds my first week. I want to loose 40 more. I have lost many times before unhealthy ways but always regained more. I am hoping that this is the way that will help me to finally make the lifestyle changes I need to loose it and keep it off.

I have two children 11 yo boy and 9 yo daughter. Stay at home mom rigHt now. I am a nurse when I work for pay. Would be thrilled to have this weight off by New Years but next Easter would be fine too. As long as I'm heading in the right direction.


----------



## bumbershoot

smillerguy said:


> Hi everyone. I'm so happy to find this thread. I joined weight watchers one week ago. I lost five pounds my first week. I want to loose 40 more. I have lost many times before unhealthy ways but always regained more. I am hoping that this is the way that will help me to finally make the lifestyle changes I need to loose it and keep it off.
> 
> I have two children 11 yo boy and 9 yo daughter. Stay at home mom rigHt now. I am a nurse when I work for pay. Would be thrilled to have this weight off by New Years but next Easter would be fine too. As long as I'm heading in the right direction.



Welcome!

5 pounds, very nice!  Now, prepare yourself emotionally and mentally to never see such a loss again.    Know that you might even see gains along the way, and that's OK.  Don't freak out.  My brother and his wife are trim people and always have been, and even they sometimes find their waistbands a bit tight.  When that happens they get right to work on it.  Just keep going.  




Mom_Rides said:


> Hello all! My name is Holly. I joined WW online last week. We had been on vacation the week before and after seeing myself in pictures I was just overwhelming sad with the way I looked. So DH and I had a nice long talk about our health and decided we were the only ones who had control over it and we decided we NEED to do this! We made a goal to lose 100lbs by our 40th birthdays, which are just over 2 years away.
> 
> So I had my first weigh in today and I lost 11lbs this week! I'm super happy about it but also realistic that my loss is a big first week number. We ate really well this week and I feel so good about it. This week our plan is to incorporate exercise. DH was down 15lbs!
> 
> I look forward to sharing my journey with you!



Wow, those are serious losses!  Since you *just* got back from vacation, though, it's probably quite a bit of water and other stuff, so like I mentioned just above, don't expect to see those losses again.    Well, your husband might; many men do *tend* to lose easier/faster than many women.  (not all...DH and I are examples of the opposite)  

Slow and steady; I like your timeframe there.  It also gives the skin a chance to spring back a bit as you go.   I'm dealing with the loose skin now, and I think it would have been worse if I had lost any faster.  (hint: start weight training! it's never going to fix the problem entirely, but I look at it as filling up my arms with muscle instead of fat, LOL, which makes the loose skin look better)


----------



## Conway733

I bought a new scale today.  The old manual kind just isn't doing it for me any more...basically because if I don't have my glasses on I can't see the number.   

I'm having a heck of a time trying to figure out my points for a meal we had out today at Ruby Tuesday.  It is listed twice on their nutional values menu, each with different stats, so I think I'm misisng something.  Keep going everyone, you're doing great!


----------



## bumbershoot

Oh dear, I've doomed myself.  I went and tried Fage *2%* plain Greek yogurt instead of 0%.  Ohhhh so good.  I had it with my cherries and berries, and...sigh.  Doom I tell you.

Then again, it's only a point more than the nonfat.


----------



## pwdebbie

Conway733 said:


> I bought a new scale today.  The old manual kind just isn't doing it for me any more...basically because if I don't have my glasses on I can't see the number.
> 
> I'm having a heck of a time trying to figure out my points for a meal we had out today at Ruby Tuesday.  It is listed twice on their nutional values menu, each with different stats, so I think I'm misisng something.  Keep going everyone, you're doing great!



I have found it easier to just break down meals into their individual components when possible.  

And sometimes when a meal is listed twice, one is lunch-size and the other is dinner-size.

Welcome to all the new folks!  

I've given myself a new goal -- By the first day of Fall I want to reach 100 lbs gone.  Depending on my WI tomorrow, that is somewhere between 12 and 15 lbs to lose by then.  I think it is reasonable.

Had my first in-season tomato today -- oh my, it was soooo good!  And we had corn also (I wish I could convince hubby that it tastes wonderful without butter and salt.)


----------



## robinb

bumbershoot said:


> Oh dear, I've doomed myself.  I went and tried Fage 2% plain Greek yogurt instead of 0%.  Ohhhh so good.  I had it with my cherries and berries, and...sigh.  Doom I tell you.
> 
> Then again, it's only a point more than the nonfat.



My leader swears by 2% milk. The little extra fat keeps her satisfied longer.


----------



## Conway733

Is everyone going to meetings or are there some folks doing WW online?  I'm doing WW online.  It seems to be working well for me, at least for now.


----------



## keahgirl8

Conway733 said:


> Is everyone going to meetings or are there some folks doing WW online?  I'm doing WW online.  It seems to be working well for me, at least for now.



I am doing online only and it has worked for me!


----------



## TillyDe

This week I am doing the WW program on my own.  
I am trying to get that plastic paid off.  So, I did not know how I could pay for the meeings with cash.

Well, I know that I can not do it on my own.  I have tried that.  It worked for awhile.  But I feel more accountable at the meetings.  So, I will pull out the plastic this Saturday morning and just suck it up.  

I made Lifetime twice before.  I am a stress eater and that gets me.

I have not been in several years.  Does anyone know what the goal weight is for a 5'3' 57 year old female?  I know that WW did change this once many years ago.

Thanks and hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## disneychick0412

Are you all following the Points Plus program, or a previous plan? I'm thinking about going back to meetings, but I've never done Points Plus. I've seen some things online where people say they don't lose as well on it. I'm so eager to get this weight off. I'm over 300 pounds and so miserable. Thanks for any help you can give!!


----------



## Conway733

keahgirl8 said:


> I am doing online only and it has worked for me!



Yes, I can see that now on your little picture over there!  Yay!  How much have you lost?

I'm doing the Points Plus program online right now.  I think what I am learning that my issue was portion size - as well as eating lots of junk.  Just need to get in the mind frame of this as a life change, and the weight isn't going to fall off in one night.


----------



## keahgirl8

disneychick0412 said:


> Are you all following the Points Plus program, or a previous plan? I'm thinking about going back to meetings, but I've never done Points Plus. I've seen some things online where people say they don't lose as well on it. I'm so eager to get this weight off. I'm over 300 pounds and so miserable. Thanks for any help you can give!!



I have read about some people not losing as well.  I think at least some of them had trouble because fruit is zero.  You cannot eat an entire watermelon and still lose weight as quickly.  It is zero, but just like everything else, you have to be mindful of what you are eating.



Conway733 said:


> Yes, I can see that now on your little picture over there!  Yay!  How much have you lost?
> 
> I'm doing the Points Plus program online right now.  I think what I am learning that my issue was portion size - as well as eating lots of junk.  Just need to get in the mind frame of this as a life change, and the weight isn't going to fall off in one night.



I lost 118 pounds.  It sounds like you have exactly the right attitude.  It is a lifelong change.  If you look at it that way, and make it something you can do for life, you can lose the weight and keep it off.


----------



## bumbershoot

TillyDe said:


> This week I am doing the WW program on my own.
> I am trying to get that plastic paid off.  So, I did not know how I could pay for the meeings with cash.
> 
> Well, I know that I can not do it on my own.  I have tried that.  It worked for awhile.  But I feel more accountable at the meetings.  So, I will pull out the plastic this Saturday morning and just suck it up.
> 
> I made Lifetime twice before.  I am a stress eater and that gets me.
> 
> I have not been in several years.  Does anyone know what the goal weight is for a 5'3' 57 year old female?  I know that WW did change this once many years ago.
> 
> Thanks and hope everyone has a good week.



You do not need to think about the ultimate goal right now, but I'm that height and 43 and the upper range is 141.  But you can get a doctor's note if the range is not appropriate for you. But don't think about it now!  

Let them charge you and then put that cash aside to pay tht part of the bill as you get the other debt paid off. 



disneychick0412 said:


> Are you all following the Points Plus program, or a previous plan? I'm thinking about going back to meetings, but I've never done Points Plus. I've seen some things online where people say they don't lose as well on it. I'm so eager to get this weight off. I'm over 300 pounds and so miserable. Thanks for any help you can give!!



I went fully into PP and it has been brilliant for me. I joined originally in 2000 and loved that program. But ultimately I quit because I couldn't work it into my life. Tried again in late 2002 then mid 2004 but still couldn't make it stick. I think they didn't do as good a job then making sure people understood that weekly and activity points aren't cheating and should be tried. This time it was made clear. I tried weeklies and it worked. I tried eating activity points and that worked too. And that's how I've made it work for me, by eating all points coming to me. 

Others don't need to or want to and that works for them. But I'm glad I tried it this way and that it works for me, because I don't like eating only daily points. 

I don't know why some people have difficulty with PP. all I know is that in my meetings people have stayed, they've continued to lose, and they have been happy. Those things didn't seem to happen as often in my times through before. 

Forgive typos. I'm posting from the Y during DS's swim class and now I gotta go do weights!


----------



## TillyDe

bumbershoot said:


> You do not need to think about the ultimate goal right now, but I'm that height and 43 and the upper range is 141.  But you can get a doctor's note if the range is not appropriate for you. But don't think about it now!
> 
> Let them charge you and then put that cash aside to pay tht part of the bill as you get the other debt paid off.



Thanks.


----------



## Mom_Rides

So today was the first day I went over in my daily points (lesson learned...pasta sucks up points


----------



## bumbershoot

Mom_Rides said:


> So today was the first day I went over in my daily points (lesson learned...pasta sucks up points


----------



## Mom_Rides

bumbershoot said:


> Just a point when pasta was involved?  You did very well indeed!



IKR?! Ugh it was totally hard for me to walk away from that bowl of starchy goodness. I quickly dumped it in the dogs dish and let him enjoy before I fell to pieces!


----------



## coastgirl

Too lazy to go back and quote properly so I'll just go from memory.  

Keahgirl, I just did max zoom to see your little avatar pic--wow!!  What a fabulous result for you.  I think the looking good is important to us all, but you must feel so much better. That's inspiring.

I have always allowed myself to eat my weeklies.  They're just points that are part of your allowance, but more flexible--I use a lot on Friday nights when we have our pizza.  I find I do better overall once I start racking up the APs, though.  I think I metabolize better when I am active.  And it feels sustainable.

I have been on plan this time for almost 5 months now.  I'm getting blasé about it all, I think.  I don't track as well--I do track every day, and every *thing*, I just have started doing it in the evening for the whole day or something similar.  I don't think it's such a bad thing, in that most things I eat regularly I know fairly well.  A point here or there might surprise me, but I seem to have enough slack in my week now.  I'm feeling confident that I can make it work long term. I just wish my dh would come onside.  He could really stand to lose some weight; he has sleep apnea and the doc suggested one treatment would be to lose 30 lbs.  He's not buying it though.   It will always be harder when he makes bacon for breakfast or adds extra olive oil to...well, EVERYTHING.  Or comes home with "family sized" bags of chips.  I'd just like to be able to relax in my own home, you know, and not always have to be strong.

Some good news this week--I had to go out at lunch time and buy myself a belt, my pants were falling off me!  I really don't want to buy any more clothes right now, I want to wait until our Orlando trip in August and hit the outlets.  But the 14s I bought in May are too big.    Nice problem to have, eh?  

Weigh in tomorrow, wish me luck. I'd like to be down another lb. I want to lose 7 more before we leave on Aug 10.


----------



## keahgirl8

coastgirl said:


> Too lazy to go back and quote properly so I'll just go from memory.
> 
> Keahgirl, I just did max zoom to see your little avatar pic--wow!!  What a fabulous result for you.  I think the looking good is important to us all, but you must feel so much better. That's inspiring.
> 
> I have always allowed myself to eat my weeklies.  They're just points that are part of your allowance, but more flexible--I use a lot on Friday nights when we have our pizza.  I find I do better overall once I start racking up the APs, though.  I think I metabolize better when I am active.  And it feels sustainable.
> 
> I have been on plan this time for almost 5 months now.  I'm getting blasé about it all, I think.  I don't track as well--I do track every day, and every *thing*, I just have started doing it in the evening for the whole day or something similar.  I don't think it's such a bad thing, in that most things I eat regularly I know fairly well.  A point here or there might surprise me, but I seem to have enough slack in my week now.  I'm feeling confident that I can make it work long term. I just wish my dh would come onside.  He could really stand to lose some weight; he has sleep apnea and the doc suggested one treatment would be to lose 30 lbs.  He's not buying it though.   It will always be harder when he makes bacon for breakfast or adds extra olive oil to...well, EVERYTHING.  Or comes home with "family sized" bags of chips.  I'd just like to be able to relax in my own home, you know, and not always have to be strong.
> 
> Some good news this week--I had to go out at lunch time and buy myself a belt, my pants were falling off me!  I really don't want to buy any more clothes right now, I want to wait until our Orlando trip in August and hit the outlets.  But the 14s I bought in May are too big.    Nice problem to have, eh?
> 
> Weigh in tomorrow, wish me luck. I'd like to be down another lb. I want to lose 7 more before we leave on Aug 10.



Good luck on your weigh in, and congrats on the NSV!  It is awesome when you have to buy a belt!

It is nice to look good, but that is just a bonus.  I feel so much better, and life is easier in ways I never even realized.


----------



## NC State

Down .8 this week back to a total of 39.6 lb lost.....still 6.4 lb heavier that last summer.


----------



## bumbershoot

Mom_Rides said:


> IKR?! Ugh it was totally hard for me to walk away from that bowl of starchy goodness. I quickly dumped it in the dogs dish and let him enjoy before I fell to pieces!



Whew.   

I never intended to do this "low carb", but ultimately I had to give up pastas and breads for quite a good amount of time before I could trust them again.  Er, trust *myself* again.  I found the Dave's *lite* Killer Bread, and it's pretty tasty, and the WW math works in your favor when you have two slices.  I use that every so often, and pasta on occasion.  Guess I can't still trust myself totally, eh?



coastgirl said:


> He could really stand to lose some weight; he has sleep apnea and the doc suggested one treatment would be to lose 30 lbs. He's not buying it though.



DH has a good bit left to lose, but I started noticing differences in his snoring at around 30 lbs.  He uses his machine, of course, but sometimes he's reading in bed and accidentally falls asleep, and I just don't hear the "old" level of snoring anymore.  When he was diagnosed, the tech said "well, we didn't quite have to go into your room and call 911", but during the test he stopped breathing an average of 115 times per hour, and his doctor said that he had the worst case they'd seen in at least 5 years.  He recently got to take the "hurricane level" of his VPAP (variable) down to a much more comfortable level.

Weight loss can and does work to reduce apnea.  Hope that helps.  



NC State said:


> Down .8 this week back to a total of 39.6 lb lost.....



I'm ignoring the last part and saying woohoo!!!! about your loss.


----------



## coastgirl

Argh. I am truly annoyed with my WI yesterday, and could use some feedback.  I have to figure out what I should be doing differently this week, and I would love to access your collected wisdom!

I JUST posted that I was pleased with the way I was finding things I could do to manage my intake.  Pride goeth before a fallI was up 0.8 yesterday, which isnt bad, but I was expecting it to go in the other direction, hoping/expecting around a lb.  

I was so good last week.  I finished the week with 52 spare pointsbecause I earned enough APs.  I ate most of my APs and kept the weeklies.  I wasnt hungry, seriously.  I am filling in with fruit and veg.  So am I not eating enough??  I am good on protein, reducing my carbs because they are such point hogs, but still having bread, rice, pasta every day. (I find I am satisfied with a half-cup of rice or pastaif a cup is a serving and a slice of bread is a serving, I get 3-5 servings of carb a day regularly, with  more on splurge days.  I also continue to like carby snacks, and usually use points every day for a WW 2 pt bar.)

Last night I went home and had potato chips.  I was so grumpy. I rarely do that kind of stuff, can usually pick myself up and move on, but I felt like a sulky child.  (I did weigh them, but havent revisited yesterdays tracker yet.)  I really dont feel confident eating MORE, but maybe I should?  My activity is fairly lightwalking the dog, and sometimes I count housework.  (Because I dont do it that often! )  I just walk every day, so the points add up.  Its not like Im training for a marathon and need carbs, or protein for my bulgy muscles or anything.

I also had a bad week for sleep. I started a new job and there arent enough hours in the day.  I am getting maybe six hours a night, almost always broken.  So I am wondering if Im not getting enough sleep to lose weight.  Maybe I should focus on getting better rest and not mess with my food?

I know Im supposed to be in it for the long haul, and I amits almost 6 mos now, and Ive been pleased with my 28 lb loss (oh, right, thats 27 now  ).  But I have this TRIP coming up in 6 weeks or so, and I had it in my head that I wanted to lose a total of 34 by then (a milestone number).  And now Im further from that goal, not closer.

More sleep? More food? (But not more potato chips, right??)  Less food?  WHAAAT?


----------



## bumbershoot

Salt and sleep. The chips might have derailed you with water weight but the bad sleep did you in. Both DH and I are sodium sensitive and we have to be very careful about getting in the water day before weighin and about what we eat. And there is something about too little sleep. 

Not to mention if you are of the right age group, is there a hormonal reason you had such an urge for chips last night?  If so, that could be messing with you as well. 

Gains happen. You will get through it stronger than before! With those factors involved, I personally would keep going with what I was doing, and be interested to see next week's numbers. The scale gives us what we deserve, just not always WHEN we expect it!


----------



## coastgirl

Salt may explain it, Molly, thanks.  I forgot we had a deli rotisserie chicken for supper Tuesday--fairly virtuous (gave the skin to dh!), but I always taste the salt in that, even though I never add any.  The chips didn't come until after the weigh in!  I was so grumpy last night I thought "hey, is this PMS?" but I am in my "menopausal year" (did you know you have one of those in store?) and it's quite unlikely, though not impossible, that PMS is the culprit. That and sleep.  Got at least 7 hrs last night (not unbroken, thanks pup...) but 7 hrs nonetheless.


----------



## robinb

Hi there!  I'm popping in to say that I have a latte in my future!  I lost .8 pounds .  It's moving in the right direction .


----------



## pwdebbie

Down .6 this week, but still haven't gotten back to my pre-beach-trip weight in May.  Working on it thought!

I read an excellent article this morning called "How Carbs Can Trigger Food Cravings."  That describes me to a T.  I HAVE to avoid carbs in the morning or else I will feel unsatisfied all day and want to eat.  Carbs are fine for me in the evening because then I go to bed, but not in the morning.  Carbs turn on my "gotta eat something junky NOW" switch.  So I feel much better about eating my protein breakfast and saving that half a whole grain bagel for the evening.

If any of you are having trouble with wanting to eat, watch when you eat carbs, and try to put them off until later in the day.


----------



## robinb

pwdebbie said:


> Down .6 this week, but still haven't gotten back to my pre-beach-trip weight in May.  Working on it thought!


You'll get there {{hugs}}.  I just removed all my Spring Break weight *sigh*.  I gain fast but lose slow.



> If any of you are having trouble with wanting to eat, watch when you eat carbs, and try to put them off until later in the day.


Do you have the same problem when you also eat protein with your carbs?  I find that some protein "buffers" the carbs for me.  For instance I can't have an english muffin alone, but I can have one with an egg.


----------



## bumbershoot

coastgirl said:


> Salt may explain it, Molly, thanks.  I forgot we had a deli rotisserie chicken for supper Tuesday--fairly virtuous (gave the skin to dh!), but I always taste the salt in that, even though I never add any.



Funny that I got the timing of the chips wrong but still knew there was salt involved.   OK I didn't know, it was totally lucky!  Otherwise I was way off.




robinb said:


> Hi there!  I'm popping in to say that I have a latte in my future!  I lost .8 pounds .  It's moving in the right direction .



Woo!




pwdebbie said:


> Down .6 this week...



Yay!


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

When I weighed myself today for weigh in I officially hit a loss of 20 pounds! 21.1 to be exact. I'm so proud of myself.  Next Friday will be exactly three months on WW and it seems like the time has just flown by. On past attempts to lose weight I would have quit long before now. It's so exciting to work so hard and see results. Can't wait to see my progress for the next few months as well.


----------



## NC State

I have been spinning my wheels since December (gaining).  I finally thought I got to do something.  So I have signed up "free" to myfitnesspal.com  and I have started tracking on-line with WW.  After my first day I see that I'm eating too much fruit.  My sugar intake was well over on what it should be.  Based on my on-line tracker I had 5 points left over where on paper I show only 2 pts left.  I'm going to take in less fruit and more vegetables.  I can see where it's going to hurt me today because I can't go to the gym.  I'm going to try this for a week to see how well I do Wednesday night.


----------



## bumbershoot

RapunzelsBFF said:


> When I weighed myself today for weigh in I officially hit a loss of 20 pounds! 21.1 to be exact. I'm so proud of myself.



Congrats!



NC State said:


> I have been spinning my wheels since December (gaining).  I finally thought I got to do something.  So I have signed up "free" to myfitnesspal.com  and I have started tracking on-line with WW.  After my first day I see that I'm eating too much fruit.  My sugar intake was well over on what it should be.  Based on my on-line tracker I had 5 points left over where on paper I show only 2 pts left.  I'm going to take in less fruit and more vegetables.  I can see where it's going to hurt me today because I can't go to the gym.  I'm going to try this for a week to see how well I do Wednesday night.



Along with looking at fruits, be sure to go back and check all calculations.  Check nutrition info labels to make sure you are serving the right portions and they haven't changed the components of a Point on you.  Example...the new packaging of one or two smart ones or lean cuisines also involved changes in fat/carbs/etc, so the points were different than they used to be.  When I saw that, I had to change the ones I used to match what I was actually eating.

Sometimes we just get complacent.  For months DH would just use the generic version of something from the tracker, like soymilk, instead of calculating the exact product he was using.  sometimes it was higher in points than he thought; sometimes lower.  But when you've stopped losing and maybe started gaining, you have to tighten it ALL up.  Fruit is a place to start, but people often find that the true problems are elsewhere, in much pointier areas.  



*************

DH and I (and DS!) tried our first hot yoga class yesterday.  Holy moly.  DH wondered if there was a class early Saturday morning, so he could sweat out 5 pounds before weigh in each week.    DH did a second class today and he made through it the whole class (90 minutes...he had to leave after 75 minutes yesterday).  I wore my heart rate monitor during our class yesterday...burned 554 calories.


----------



## Conway733

I have a question for anyone doing WW online...is there a place on the WW website that lists restaurants and point values?  I have it on the app for my phone, but wondered if it was on the site as well.  

Don't know if you have a Zoup near you, but on their website they list the nutrional information along with the points plus values.  I thought that was cool!  And now I want to have dinner there.  

Weighed in today, and so far I have lost 10 pounds, which is exciting!


----------



## pwdebbie

robinb said:


> Do you have the same problem when you also eat protein with your carbs?  I find that some protein "buffers" the carbs for me.  For instance I can't have an english muffin alone, but I can have one with an egg.



That doesn't work for me.  If I have any carbs at breakfast, I am wanting to eat the rest of the day.  I'm ok with a few carbs at lunch (like today I had a 2 PPV potato roll for my hamburger).


----------



## pwdebbie

Conway733 said:


> I have a question for anyone doing WW online...is there a place on the WW website that lists restaurants and point values?  I have it on the app for my phone, but wondered if it was on the site as well.
> 
> Don't know if you have a Zoup near you, but on their website they list the nutrional information along with the points plus values.  I thought that was cool!  And now I want to have dinner there.
> 
> Weighed in today, and so far I have lost 10 pounds, which is exciting!



There are several non-WW sites that have the restaurant information.  healthdiscovery.net; exercise4weightloss.com; justdietnow.com are sites I've used.


----------



## lovedisney123

Hi!  I am new here and haven't been to Weight Watchers in years, but I think maybe I should give it a try again.

How much does it cost now to go to the weekly meetings?
Thanks!


----------



## disneychick0412

lovedisney123 said:


> Hi!  I am new here and haven't been to Weight Watchers in years, but I think maybe I should give it a try again.
> 
> How much does it cost now to go to the weekly meetings?
> Thanks!



Hi! 
I just went back myself Thursday! Although it's just been maybe a year or 2 since I last went. 

Weekly meetings are $13


----------



## disneychick0412

Hi everyone!! 
I took the plunge and went back to meetings! Hopefully I can join this thread and talk to some like minded people!

I'm starting out at 333 pounds so I get lots of points (49). 
Do you all use your weekly points?? 
I would love to hear how much ya'll have lost! That would be incredibly motivating! 
I'm really ready to get this weight off!! My ankles really hurt, and I get out of breath so quickly! Tying my shoes or painting my toenails....a struggle!! 

Being overweight is exhausting!!


----------



## coastgirl

Conway733 said:


> I have a question for anyone doing WW online...is there a place on the WW website that lists restaurants and point values?  I have it on the app for my phone, but wondered if it was on the site as well.
> 
> Don't know if you have a Zoup near you, but on their website they list the nutrional information along with the points plus values.  I thought that was cool!  And now I want to have dinner there.
> 
> Weighed in today, and so far I have lost 10 pounds, which is exciting!



With the mobile app, if you search on a food or name of a restaurant, it will come up under the "restaurants" tab in the results.  It's the same with the browser app.  Took me a while to see it. (As I look at the browser version on my laptop, once I search on foods I get several tabs--"all results", "foods",  "restaurant foods" "brand names", "recipes" and "meals". It's similar on the phone app, but fewer categories.) I find with the Canadian version of the tool at least it's not the easiest to use.  If I enter "mcdonalds hamburger" I probably won't get any results but if I just enter "mcdonalds" I get the whole menu (148 listings apparently!).  The hamburger is there but I have to sort through to find "McDonalds Lunch/Dinner Sandwiches Double Quarter Pounder" or whatever. The names are very specific and won't match unless it's broad (like just "McDonalds") or very specific "McDonalds Lunch/Dinner..."  Not all restaurants are in there of course, and I find the mobile app's data for specific foods isn't as easy to use as the online browser version.

HTH.

10 lbs, that is exciting!  Congrats to you. 

Welcome Disneychick.  I've lost about 27 lbs this time, and it does feel good...I carried a 10 kg (about 22 lbs) bag of flour in from the car a couple of weeks ago and realized "hey, I used to carry that and more with every step".  It does feel better already.  I'm an amateur compared to some of the amazing results here...  Good luck on your journey.


----------



## keahgirl8

disneychick0412 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> I took the plunge and went back to meetings! Hopefully I can join this thread and talk to some like minded people!
> 
> I'm starting out at 333 pounds so I get lots of points (49).
> Do you all use your weekly points??
> I would love to hear how much ya'll have lost! That would be incredibly motivating!
> I'm really ready to get this weight off!! My ankles really hurt, and I get out of breath so quickly! Tying my shoes or painting my toenails....a struggle!!
> 
> Being overweight is exhausting!!



It definitely is! You won't believe how much your life will change when that weight starts to go!  Congrats on getting started!


----------



## bumbershoot

disneychick0412 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> I took the plunge and went back to meetings! Hopefully I can join this thread and talk to some like minded people!
> 
> I'm starting out at 333 pounds so I get lots of points (49).
> Do you all use your weekly points??
> I would love to hear how much ya'll have lost! That would be incredibly motivating!
> I'm really ready to get this weight off!! My ankles really hurt, and I get out of breath so quickly! Tying my shoes or painting my toenails....a struggle!!
> 
> Being overweight is exhausting!!



Congratulations for making the decision to join!

Read the plan materials so you know what the plan is all about.  It took me a few weeks to get around to doing that, and it was really enlightening once I did it. 

I personally use all of my Weeklies and even Activity Points.  I started it early on, and I first tried Weeklies.  When I still lost, I talked myself into eating the Activity points, too.  I did that for a month as an experiment, and that worked, too.  Bonus: my workouts were stronger and I could do more.  It doesn't work for everyone, though, and also not everyone wants or needs to eat any or all of the "extras"!  If you're interested in trying it out, might as well do it now.  No better time, really.  Add them in, see if you still lose over the course of a few weeks.  (I don't know how old you are, but if you still have a cycle it might be a good idea to make sure the experiment spans a full cycle, to make sure you don't get false results caused by hormones)

I was talking today at our meeting to a woman who was having a struggle eating all of her 42 points, and since I'm sometimes eating 40 points in a given day because of those "extra" points, I had some tips.  Plan your foods out, get your Good Health Guidelines in, and assuming your cholesterol, etc, are decent, don't think you only have to eat low-fat everything.  My leader mentioned being careful and mindful of zero point fruits and veggies, so you're not filling yourself full of zero point things without eating other foods.

DH started at 71 points and needed to double his proteins at dinner, eat REAL bread (lucky lucky man!), good cheeses, eggs instead of eggbeaters, etc.  He does best when he plans out his days; otherwise he gets home from work and says things like "I have 30 points for dinner".  




I've lost 78 now, and it's astonishing how different my joints feel.  Well, right now actually one foot not happy, but as the running shoe story person said today, my gait has probably changed because of the weight loss, and my bones, ligaments, tendons, and muscles are dealing with that right now.  I'm in transition to my new gait, I think, but other than that my joints feel great.  And the change in how joints feel starts pretty early on; it's something to look forward to.


----------



## Mom_Rides

Week 2 update: 

I'm down .8 this week for a total of 11.8 lost. We started exercising this week and I got 5 days in of about 25 minutes each day (3 walks and 2 days aerobic video). 

We found our scale was not consistent with its weight calculations so we went and bought a new scale this week and decided not to worry about what our outcome was because we didn't know what our true weight was anyhow. DH had a slight gain according to the new scale and I had a slight loss so we're just starting fresh.

What worked this week: MOVING!!! It felt good (and tiresome...LOL) to move my body this week. I set a goal for 5 days of movement and I kept it! 

What didn't work this week: Food. I didn't feel as in control as week one. I had dinner with my BFF on Thursday at Red Robin and I felt sluggish and stuffed when I left. I also went over my daily points on Thursday and it left me feeling defeated. I also had a few days of not feeling hungry and left points (as many as 10) on the table. 

Goal for this week: Continue the 5 days of movement and add an additional 2-3 days of second movement (ie: video in AM, walk in PM). Feel better about my food and make a daily plan to eat all of my daily points. 

Hoping to hit my first WW goal this week! Have a great week everyone!!!!


----------



## bumbershoot

Mom_Rides said:


> What didn't work this week: Food. I didn't feel as in control as week one. I had dinner with my BFF on Thursday at Red Robin and I felt sluggish and stuffed when I left.



We just went to RR last night!

Something that I found really works there, if you're having a burger, is to lettuce-wrap it.  Yes it sounds pointless.  yes it sounds diet-y.  

But what it ends up being is...all of the flavor of the burger (or veggie burger in our case) and condiments, with the light crispness of the iceberg, and without that "I ate the whole bun" bloat.

I resisted it for 2 years while DH ordered the lettuce wrap.  I might have even made fun of him.  And then, finally, I tried it.  Not only do you drop something like 10 points from the burger, but you feel so much better after the meal.  

And a hint for counting points there, I use the Customizer on their site (or app).  Since most of the veggies they put on their burgers are zero points, when I Customize it I drop those veggies off.  I don't want their nutrition info calculated into my points; they are free after all.  So I pretty much end up with a Boca burger and maybe the sweet pickles, LOL.  No lettuce wrap, no tomatoes, no onions calculated for me, thank you very much!  

Of course, the ranch dressing I get for my salad and burger decimates it all.  Even 2 oz of their ranch is tremendously high.    And the fries are hard because, you know, WHAT is a serving size there?????


----------



## Conway733

bumbershoot said:


> We just went to RR last night!
> 
> Something that I found really works there, if you're having a burger, is to lettuce-wrap it.  Yes it sounds pointless.  yes it sounds diet-y.



Hmmm.  I think I might have to give that a try.  I've never ordered a burger without the bun, but it actually sounds good to me now!  

I resisted the urge to go out to eat this evening.  Stopped at the store instead and picked up some chicken kabobs to grill, and I made additional veggies to go with it.  I drove past a pizza place that we ordered from way too much in the past, and then I thought about going out to eat.  Glad I resisted for WW reasons, and for financial reasons.


----------



## keahgirl8

Conway733 said:


> Hmmm.  I think I might have to give that a try.  I've never ordered a burger without the bun, but it actually sounds good to me now!
> 
> I resisted the urge to go out to eat this evening.  Stopped at the store instead and picked up some chicken kabobs to grill, and I made additional veggies to go with it.  I drove past a pizza place that we ordered from way too much in the past, and then I thought about going out to eat.  Glad I resisted for WW reasons, and for financial reasons.



I never did either until a few months ago.  Now that is pretty much the only way I want to eat it!  At home, I basically build a salad on top of my burger with lettuce, tomatoes, onions, and mustard.  It is so good!


----------



## bumbershoot

Conway733 said:


> Hmmm.  I think I might have to give that a try.  I've never ordered a burger without the bun, but it actually sounds good to me now!



I'm glad I mentioned it then!  

Ask for more napkins up front.  Don't wait until you're awash in mustard or whatever to ask for them.  

Some prep chefs do a better job with the lettuce wraps than others.  If you get a lousy one the first time, don't expect they will all be like that.  (and if you get a great one, don't expect that to happen always, either)    If it gets too messy, just cut it up and eat it like a salad like keahgirl just basically described.  Still tastes the same.  

And don't forget you can get things like broccoli as your side if you wish.  Sometimes that sounds lousy, but sometimes it's really good and just what I want!  (and then I steal some of DS's fries and call it good)

***************************************

Today I had a great talk with two of the very fit female employees at my Y; one was instrumental in getting me into their weight-lifting program (ActiveTrax...just the machines, not "real" weight barbells and such), and the other is actually a body builder that I've watched transform over the last few years.  And they wanted to talk to ME today, both of 'em!  It was neat.  Very inspirational, and they were both very kind.  Glad I started doing the program at the time that I did.    Moral of the story: don't be afraid to interact with gym employees, because they are often nice and kind and CARE about you and want to help with your goals.  And might say really nice things about you.  



Bought another size down in clothes.  Still a bit in denial.  Single digit size now (Old Navy sizes).  Keep looking at the pants and shorts, holding them up and asking DH to "tell me again HOW I fit in these?"  And then I put them on and zip them up.  Shocking.  

The day after that shopping trip I made DH go out for clothes.  He was wearing shorts 4" too big for him in the waist.  He admitted that he was having to stick out his belly to keep his shorts on.  I told him that was not acceptable, LOL.  Along with the concern of what happens if he forgets and sucks in his gut, what is that doing to his self esteem, to be sticking OUT his belly?  So we got him some new shorts.  Yay!

And we both got to experience the joy of saying "that just doesn't look right on me" without it doing damage to our sensitive selves.  Before it would be "it doesn't look right because I've done something terribly wrong and it's my fault".  Now it's "that's cut weird, let's try something else".  It's a much better place to be.


And THEN we went to RoadRunnerSports, where the kiddo got a new pair of shoes, because his feet insist upon continuing to grow.  We're *this close* to having to buy him new pants, too.


----------



## wide awake

Does anyone do the Simply Filling plan?  I have 25 pounds to lose and think that will work best for me.


----------



## Conway733

Bumbershoot, that is great!  Can I ask, what size did you start at?  Being in a single digit size is a dream of mind, so it is exciting to hear that it can happen!


----------



## bumbershoot

Conway733 said:


> Bumbershoot, that is great!  Can I ask, what size did you start at?  Being in a single digit size is a dream of mind, so it is exciting to hear that it can happen!



I'm 5'3" and was squeezed *tight* into a 20W in JCP sizes, and a 20 in Old Navy khakis.  I thought the khakis fit (those were the "perfect fit" ones before they put stretch in them) but my thighs were rubbing together so badly they actually split in the thigh seams entirely after a week at Disneyland, while on the plane out to Orlando (bi-coastal trip), and I had to throw them away.  

I was in XL shirts mainly, though I had a polo type that was 2X.  Now that I think about it, I was stuffed into some of the XLs.     (the frowny face is not at the size, but at how I was jamming myself into them, without realizing I should do something about it OR go up a size...I dressed really really terribly for several years, out of denial and self-loathing, and it makes me sad I was so awful to myself) 

I'm medium currently.  What's left of my tummy is keeping me from being comfy going lower than that.  40DD at the start and now I'm 38 C but actually I think I'm 36C at this exact moment.  The clothing-replacement budget is hard enough without including the regular bra purchases; remeasuring and buying smaller bras that fit perfectly is going to have to wait.  


I wore my new shorts today and didn't think they would go on as I put my foot in, but they were just fine.  Still stunned.  

I keep saying it's like magic.    I had to figure out what worked best for me and then I just kept going.  Had my first gain fairly early on, survived it, kept on going.  (gains still make me wince, but you just deal and keep on going)  I weigh all my food that can be weighed; only oils and beverages including half/half get measured.  I'm careful.  I jog now.  I do strength training now.  I've been doing WW since Feb 2012.*  

Hardly magic when you lay it all out like that.

But still, seems like magic.    And it can work for you, too.  




*(well, I don't track when at Disneyland/world/Universal, but the things I want to eat are very very different than what I used to want, and the amount I can eat has changed dramatically)


----------



## NC State

WOW that's great, thank you for sharing.  When I started March 2011, I was in a 16/18W and now I'm in 10/12 sizes.  Still not at my goal but I'm not giving up.


----------



## daisy_77

I just rejoined (again....). I say the 2,746th time is a charm. I had a baby in early December. I need to lose about 80 pounds total. I am hoping to stay motivated by reading what you all are doing and eating. I've done WW many times before. I have lost lots of weight on it before. This time, I really need to lose this weight. I am heavier than I have ever been. 

I would love to set a mini goal of 15 pounds before my trip in September. I have a lot to lost, so hopefully it's feasible!


Bumbershoot...You are an inspiration!! Amazing progress!


----------



## disneychick0412

daisy_77 said:


> I just rejoined (again....). I say the 2,746th time is a charm. I had a baby in early December. I need to lose about 80 pounds total. I am hoping to stay motivated by reading what you all are doing and eating. I've done WW many times before. I have lost lots of weight on it before. This time, I really need to lose this weight. I am heavier than I have ever been.
> 
> *I would love to set a mini goal of 15 pounds before my trip in September. I have a lot to lost, so hopefully it's feasible!*
> 
> Bumbershoot...You are an inspiration!! Amazing progress!



Hi!! My goal is to be below 300 by my trip in November. I'm at 333, and since I have so much to lose I think that's reasonable. 

Reading about people who have been successful is very motivating for me, so I'm excited to be on this thread. I want to be one of those successful people too!!! 

I started last Thursday, and we don't have a meeting this week because of the holiday. So I will be going 2 weeks between weigh-in's. Hopefully that will mean a good result on the scale! I haven't been perfect, but I've done much better than I normally would have. At my first meeting, the leader said "You don't have to be perfect to do Weight Watchers". That has been stuck in my head all week!!! 

Oh, and Daisy.....I have done Weight Watchers probably 2,000 times myself!


----------



## bumbershoot

NC State said:


> WOW that's great, thank you for sharing.  When I started March 2011, I was in a 16/18W and now I'm in 10/12 sizes.  Still not at my goal but I'm not giving up.



Thanks!

Yay for not giving up!  Just think; however long you've held steady at a 10/12, that's maintaining!  Once you hit your goal you'll be a pro at maintaining already!  And I mean that for real; maintaining is better than going back to where you started.  




daisy_77 said:


> I would love to set a mini goal of 15 pounds before my trip in September. I have a lot to lost, so hopefully it's feasible!
> 
> 
> Bumbershoot...You are an inspiration!! Amazing progress!



Aw, thanks!  

15 pounds sounds decent.  Just read the materials over and over.  I had only doing WW three times, with enough time in between to know there were changes and I should read the materials, and it still took me a matter of weeks to actually do it.  Amazing the info they give you in those glossy pages.    Plan things out and do it!  

When my son was teensy I had rock-hard arms from carrying him all the time.  I highly recommend that arm workout.    He turned 2 and didn't want to be in arms as much, and not only did I lose the arms, but I started gaining again!  




disneychick0412 said:


> I started last Thursday, and we don't have a meeting this week because of the holiday. So I will be going 2 weeks between weigh-in's. Hopefully that will mean a good result on the scale!



There's no Friday or Saturday weighin?  Oh I would not enjoy that!  But you're right...it should mean good things on the scale next week.


----------



## disneychick0412

bumbershoot said:


> There's no Friday or Saturday weighin?  Oh I would not enjoy that!  But you're right...it should mean good things on the scale next week.



I wish there was a Friday or Saturday weigh in! In my town there are 2 meetings on Thursday, 9:30am and 5:30am. I only have to drive about 2 or 3 miles to get to it. There is a Saturday morning meeting about 30 minutes away, but it's at 8:30am, and I really don't want to go to that one.


----------



## NC State

I lost 1.4 this week!  I think using myfitnesspal.com helped me stay on track.  I was more aware of my calories and sugar in take.  So that brings me to to a total of 41 lbs lost!


----------



## Conway733

bumbershoot said:


> I'm 5'3" and was squeezed *tight* into a 20W in JCP sizes, and a 20 in Old Navy khakis.  I thought the khakis fit (those were the "perfect fit" ones before they put stretch in them) but my thighs were rubbing together so badly they actually split in the thigh seams entirely after a week at Disneyland, while on the plane out to Orlando (bi-coastal trip), and I had to throw them away.
> 
> I was in XL shirts mainly, though I had a polo type that was 2X.  Now that I think about it, I was stuffed into some of the XLs.     (the frowny face is not at the size, but at how I was jamming myself into them, without realizing I should do something about it OR go up a size...I dressed really really terribly for several years, out of denial and self-loathing, and it makes me sad I was so awful to myself)
> 
> I'm medium currently.  What's left of my tummy is keeping me from being comfy going lower than that.  40DD at the start and now I'm 38 C but actually I think I'm 36C at this exact moment.  The clothing-replacement budget is hard enough without including the regular bra purchases; remeasuring and buying smaller bras that fit perfectly is going to have to wait.
> 
> 
> I wore my new shorts today and didn't think they would go on as I put my foot in, but they were just fine.  Still stunned.
> 
> I keep saying it's like magic.    I had to figure out what worked best for me and then I just kept going.  Had my first gain fairly early on, survived it, kept on going.  (gains still make me wince, but you just deal and keep on going)  I weigh all my food that can be weighed; only oils and beverages including half/half get measured.  I'm careful.  I jog now.  I do strength training now.  I've been doing WW since Feb 2012.*
> 
> Hardly magic when you lay it all out like that.
> 
> But still, seems like magic.    And it can work for you, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(well, I don't track when at Disneyland/world/Universal, but the things I want to eat are very very different than what I used to want, and the amount I can eat has changed dramatically)



Wow!  Inspirational for sure!  I stared WW because by 20W sized pants were getting too tight, and I refused to go up another size (since I've been going up sizes seemingly forever).  I like hearing your story - thanks for that!  Happily, a few weeks in, the pants aren't as tight for me now.  Off to a baseball game and fireworks for the evening.  Happy 4th, everyone!


----------



## StayCool

Ok, so I'm going to try to started AGAIN. I've been thinking about it for months and that's as far as it goes. Other than making excuses anyway. Last year I lost 27 lbs before fall set in and school started back up. Now I have graduated and will be starting a new job in August. Theoretically I should have more time. Either way I need to just step up and do it. Beginning is always more difficult for me due to the planning stages. I'm definitely a convenience kind of gal. It will be tough, but I just need to start.


----------



## bumbershoot

disneychick0412 said:


> I wish there was a Friday or Saturday weigh in! In my town there are 2 meetings on Thursday, 9:30am and 5:30am. I only have to drive about 2 or 3 miles to get to it. There is a Saturday morning meeting about 30 minutes away, but it's at 8:30am, and I really don't want to go to that one.



Ick, that is early.  We decided to run away to Vancouver BC yesterday, so we'll have a 9:30 weighin instead of our normal 10:30.  Not enjoying that idea much.  



NC State said:


> I lost 1.4 this week!  I think using myfitnesspal.com helped me stay on track.  I was more aware of my calories and sugar in take.  So that brings me to to a total of 41 lbs lost!



Woo!



Conway733 said:


> Wow!  Inspirational for sure!  I stared WW because by 20W sized pants were getting too tight, and I refused to go up another size (since I've been going up sizes seemingly forever).  I like hearing your story - thanks for that!  Happily, a few weeks in, the pants aren't as tight for me now.  Off to a baseball game and fireworks for the evening.  Happy 4th, everyone!



Thanks!  Just today I was looking at my legs in my cute new "boyfriend jeans" from Old Navy and I nearly started to cry because my legs look SO different.  I have pointy knees.  It's been a LONG time since I had pointy knees.




StayCool said:


> Ok, so I'm going to try to started AGAIN. I've been thinking about it for months and that's as far as it goes. Other than making excuses anyway. Last year I lost 27 lbs before fall set in and school started back up. Now I have graduated and will be starting a new job in August. Theoretically I should have more time. Either way I need to just step up and do it. Beginning is always more difficult for me due to the planning stages. I'm definitely a convenience kind of gal. It will be tough, but I just need to start.



Yay!  Welcome back to WW!


----------



## Conway733

Well, it is hot as heck here, and this is the day I decide DH and I need to go walking.  I'm glad I got some exercise though, and I earned 3 activity points.    Wow, it is hot out!!  And, since I'm doing WW online, I don't have the nice books to read with all the tips and instructions...but should I really eat my activity points?  Seems strange.


----------



## bumbershoot

Conway733 said:


> And, since I'm doing WW online, I don't have the nice books to read with all the tips and instructions...but should I really eat my activity points?  Seems strange.



There's no real *should*, it's just based on what you want to do and what works for you.  

People with more time and brain cells than I have found the algorithms for the PointsPlus calculations, and at the very very very heart of things, the really basic "in a pinch if you have absolutely no other info whatsoever" calories-per-point calcuation is approximately 40 calories per PP.  For Activity Points, it works out to 80 calories BURNED per PP you eat.  So you burn 80 calories for one AP, and get to eat 40 calories for that one AP.  

Make sense?  You're still at a deficit; just not as much of one.

For me, since I do things like jogging, eating the APs (so funny to say "eating APs" on a Disney board) is the difference between fainting and not fainting.  The difference between a strong workout and a "meh" workout.  

My husband does NOT eat APs; he just likes to know what he's earning.  

It's just up to what you want to do and, once you try (if you try) IF it works for you.  

*********************************

We probably should have skipped WI today.  On the 4th at about 1pm we decided to run away to Vancouver BC.  Where we proceeded to eat crepes and street vendor veggie -dogs, and not eat enough fruits and veggies, and not drink enough water.  And walk and walk and walk and walk some more.  (who goes to Vancouver and comes home sunburned?  ME, that's who.  Ugh.)  

Water retention and extra food in the belly resulted in a nearly 4 pound rise on the scale for me at the Vancouver meeting we went to.  I just had to laugh at myself.  I had to reassure the WW employee that it was OK.    Poor hubby, he forgot his diuretic (a prescription which he normally takes for other reasons) and he can retain water like no one else, and he had a WAY worse weigh-in.  Poor guy.  Took him about 7 hours to get over it emotionally.  "it's just water, it's just water, it's just water, the body cannot make that much fat inside of ONE week, it's just water, it's just water...."

Probably better if we'd just skipped the WI.  

Then again, I got a good laugh over me being 3.6 lbs up.  


Having HOME dinner today felt good, I'll say that!


----------



## Livvys

Hi all!!  I just started WW two weeks ago.. Today I start my 3rd week. I weighed in this am and I'm down three total (yay?), but I'm disappointed. I'm being so careful and on top of things I started running again. I ran 24 miles the past two weeks at a 12/min mile... Isn't three pounds not so much? I'm trying to tell myself that it's a loss and be proud, but I can't help being disappointed.  I know this is not an overnight process-- it's just frustrating. Lol.


----------



## Livvys

Oh and just to add... I'm not eating my activity points...I just love seeing them add up lol


----------



## Mom_Rides

Livvys said:


> Hi all!!  I just started WW two weeks ago.. Today I start my 3rd week. I weighed in this am and I'm down three total (yay?), but I'm disappointed. I'm being so careful and on top of things I started running again. I ran 24 miles the past two weeks at a 12/min mile... Isn't three pounds not so much? I'm trying to tell myself that it's a loss and be proud, but I can't help being disappointed.  I know this is not an overnight process-- it's just frustrating. Lol.



I started 3 weeks ago as well. I had a huge loss my first week (11lbs) and last week had a small loss (.8). But last week I started to exercise. I was disappointed with such a small loss. DH reminded me that WW was built to lose slowly for  1 and that I was likely building some muscle for 2. As long as its a negative on the scale and not a positive, I'm a happy girl! Good luck to you and great job on those 3lbs gone!


----------



## Mom_Rides

Week 3 update:


Lost 1.8lbs for a total weight loss of 13.6.

What worked this week:
Exercise! I set a goal for myself of doing some type of movement at least 5 days this week and adding a second workout 2-3 days. I met my goal! Sunday we took a family walk. Monday, Tuesday, Thursday I did a workout video and rode the stationary bike. Wednesday I just did the stationary bike. No exercise on Fri or Sat. 

What didn't work this week:
Food...again. I felt a little less in control this week. My cousins birthday was Wednesday and I had a huge piece of cake and 2 scoops of ice cream ( although I counted and planned for it). I felt like having that just sent me over the edge a bit. My aunt sent cake home for DH and DSSs and I ended up eating a piece (once again accounting for it). I also hit the snack machine at work one afternoon. I made a good choice (Smartfood popcorn) but I wasn't hungry and there was no reason I needed that snack. I also had a hard time again eating all of my points on some days so I need to work on that. 

Goal for this week:
Continue the double exercise for 5 days this week. Plan my days food out the night before or morning of. Eating more frequently to work on eating all of my points.


----------



## Livvys

Mom_Rides said:


> I started 3 weeks ago as well. I had a huge loss my first week (11lbs) and last week had a small loss (.8). But last week I started to exercise. I was disappointed with such a small loss. DH reminded me that WW was built to lose slowly for  1 and that I was likely building some muscle for 2. As long as its a negative on the scale and not a positive, I'm a happy girl! Good luck to you and great job on those 3lbs gone!



Great job!!!  Sounds like you have a good grasp on your strengths and weaknesses. Keep up the awesome work and good luck with your exercise goals-- u are doing awesome!!!


----------



## bumbershoot

Mom_Rides said:


> I started 3 weeks ago as well. I had a huge loss my first week (11lbs) and last week had a small loss (.8). But last week I started to exercise. I was disappointed with such a small loss. DH reminded me that WW was built to lose slowly for  1 and that I was likely building some muscle for 2. As long as its a negative on the scale and not a positive, I'm a happy girl! Good luck to you and great job on those 3lbs gone!



Every time I change or increase my activity, I lose less, maintain, or gain a bit.  Totally normal for many of us.  

And after that very big first week loss, it makes a lot of sense to have a smaller one.  Would have made sense to maintain or even gain just a bit, too.  

I"m not one to say "women don't gain that much muscle", because I *DO*, and at the Y I'm becoming friends with other naturally muscular women who probably weigh far more than one would think because of that muscle, but in two weeks, you're just getting started with muscle.

It's far more likely, at this point, that your muscles are starting the process of getting stronger, and muscle uses water to help heal them; that water is in the muscle fiber cells, which is water weight.  Totally and completely normal to hold on to extra water during that muscle healing process.



Livvys said:


> Hi all!!  I just started WW two weeks ago.. Today I start my 3rd week. I weighed in this am and I'm down three total (yay?), but I'm disappointed. I'm being so careful and on top of things I started running again. I ran 24 miles the past two weeks at a 12/min mile... Isn't three pounds not so much? I'm trying to tell myself that it's a loss and be proud, but I can't help being disappointed.  I know this is not an overnight process-- it's just frustrating. Lol.



See what I said above..

3 total is awesome!  We need to expect an AVERAGE of .5-2 lbs per week.  That's an average.  Some people will lose slower, some will lose faster.  I bet that most of us do both, over the time we're in the losing process.  Many men will lose faster, many women will lose slower.  etc.  We just need to stick with the plan and see what our own tendencies are.  





Update on DH: he's lost 3 pounds since we got home yesterday.  Silly water retention.    It's ankle-bone-watch 2013 for both of us, as we undo our weekend.  

Editing to add: DH is now 6 pounds down since getting home yesterday.  Wowza.

ETA again: he's now 7 lbs down.  He's happier, but highly disturbed that he can put on that much water in 3 days of forgetting his diuretic.


----------



## Livvys

bumbershoot said:
			
		

> 3 total is awesome!  We need to expect an AVERAGE of .5-2 lbs per week.  That's an average.  Some people will lose slower, some will lose faster.  I bet that most of us do both, over the time we're in the losing process.  Many men will lose faster, many women will lose slower.  etc.  We just need to stick with the plan and see what our own tendencies are.
> 
> Update on DH: he's lost 3 pounds since we got home yesterday.  Silly water retention.    It's ankle-bone-watch 2013 for both of us, as we undo our weekend.



Thanks!!


----------



## jpmom97

Hi everyone!  So happy I found this thread!  I just joined WW yesterday!   Today I think I did ok, I stayed with in my points, didn't use any extra.  I also walked so I got activity points. My goal is to lose 40 lbs.  My daughter and I are going to Disney World in June next year, the heat really bothers me here in PA, so I know it will be worse in Fl!  Hopefully losing this weight will help me feel better.  I have been carrying it around too long.  Hope for some support and tips!


----------



## bumbershoot

jpmom97 said:


> Hi everyone!  So happy I found this thread!  I just joined WW yesterday!   Today I think I did ok, I stayed with in my points, didn't use any extra.  I also walked so I got activity points. My goal is to lose 40 lbs.  My daughter and I are going to Disney World in June next year, the heat really bothers me here in PA, so I know it will be worse in Fl!  Hopefully losing this weight will help me feel better.  I have been carrying it around too long.  Hope for some support and tips!



Welcome!

Be sure to read your materials; there's a lot packed into those booklets (or places on the website if you didn't join meetings)!  Things like the Good Health Guidelines, talking about Weekly and Activity points, etc.  Good stuff!

The heat is SO much easier to deal with with less weight.  I can strongly attest to that.  It just makes everything you do easier, from walking to standing to tying shoes, etc.


----------



## Livvys

jpmom97 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!  So happy I found this thread!  I just joined WW yesterday!   Today I think I did ok, I stayed with in my points, didn't use any extra.  I also walked so I got activity points. My goal is to lose 40 lbs.  My daughter and I are going to Disney World in June next year, the heat really bothers me here in PA, so I know it will be worse in Fl!  Hopefully losing this weight will help me feel better.  I have been carrying it around too long.  Hope for some support and tips!



Welcome and best wishes to you on your journey!


----------



## bumbershoot

DH had his regular sleep apnea appointment today and found out he's lost over 50 lbs since he got the machine.  He got the machine a bit before joining WW, and lost around 7 lbs almost immediately after getting the machine.  (oxygen while sleeping helps, it seems)  Sure made him feel good!  

And he has lost 7 lbs since the last time he was there, about 2 months ago.  He's been feeling really bummed about his progress, as he is definitely on the sllloooooowwwww losing track, but having these appointments show him that he is, no matter how slowly, still losing.  


He's definitely loving WW right now.


----------



## StayCool

We finally got another battery for our scale and I was able to see my actual weight this morning. I like having a digital scale but it definitely has it's drawbacks. I knew my weight was going to be up, but I still haven't gained all that I lost last year, so I'm taking that as a positive thing. 

I'm trying to get back in the groove but I'm struggling with sides for dinner. I love vegetables but am bored with the same old things every night and so is my family. I used to make lots of pasta/macaroni salads but have been avoiding pasta. I get my fruit in during the day. Any suggestions for how to spruce up the flavor?


----------



## nmmom95

Hi!  I'm new to this thread.  I just rejoined WW today.  I have had success in the past with the program.  The only problem is that we are going on vacation on Friday.  I am 20 lbs overweight and I have a suspected fatty liver and high cholesterol.  I don't want to gain weight on vacation, hence the terrible timing.  lol  We will be going to the West Coast and spending a few days at DL.  Can anyone point me in the direction of using WW at DL?  If anyone has counted points at DL, I would be grateful for any advice or suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## NC State

No lost at WI last night.  I will take that over a gain.


----------



## disneychick0412

Tonight is my first weigh in! I'm so nervous!! I've never been this nervous about weighing. (In all my times doing Weight Watchers previously)
I think it's because I'm so desperate to get my quality of life back!!


----------



## pwdebbie

I had a shocking gain this week -- 5.4 lbs!  Add that to .6 last week.  I am back to just 80 off instead of 87.  I am figuring that these past two months (since mid-May) are my plateau and I just need to keep on keeping on.  

We were in WV last week so I did expect a bit of a gain.  But dh wasn't able to do the amount of hiking I had planned to do, so less activity than I had hoped.  I did do two nice early morning walks alone, even encountered a skunk on one, lol.  

I did have a NSV in WV that I am very excited about.  We took the path to Blackwater Falls.  It is 214 steps down -- and of course that means 214 steps back up.  There are three rest areas and during every trip over the last 30 years, I have hit those rest areas.  This time, I went straight from the bottom to the top with no break!  Dh was amazed.  But I think I was even more amazed!


----------



## gilby

I am very new at ww, I just started Monday. I signed up for the online tools to be able to use my iphone too. So far I am doing well staying in the points alloted. This weekend will be tough with going away for a few days, but I can do it.


----------



## eh24fan

Hi everyone!  I just went to my first WW meeting last night.  I had tried it online myself for a few months and just didn't have success.  I think I need the accountability of someone else seeing the numbers on the scale.  My mom joined with me and when we got to the meeting we saw familiar faces!  Her friend that did WW with her 29yrs ago was there along with her daughter as well!  So not only do we have each other, but we have friends there so we will have even more support.   

My main goal is to lose at least 50lbs.  That puts me back to where I was before I got pregnant with my 13yr old, a number I thought I'd never see again.  Then after that, I'll make a new goal.  My WW goal is between 120-150.  I cannot imagine seeing those numbers...ever.  It would be great of course, but for me, I need to think in the smaller losses first, if you can call 50lbs smaller!  I weighed in at 244.6 last night, I nearly cried.  I knew it was bad, just seeing that written down by someone else...well that was painful.  I need to do this for my health, my mental well being and for my kids.     I'm so glad to see an active group on here!


----------



## NC State

pwdebbie said:


> I had a shocking gain this week -- 5.4 lbs!  Add that to .6 last week.  I am back to just 80 off instead of 87.  I am figuring that these past two months (since mid-May) are my plateau and I just need to keep on keeping on.



I feel your pain...I have been plateaued since December.  I was up 8 lbs and now to 5 lbs.  Just stick with it and try a new schdule.


----------



## disneychick0412

I lost 6.8 pounds!!!!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mom_Rides

disneychick0412 said:


> I lost 6.8 pounds!!!!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!!!!!!



Congratulations!! So happy for you!


----------



## Mom_Rides

So I hurt my back somehow and it's really causing me grief. DH thinks I've been pushing myself too hard with exercise. He told me that going from being sedentary to working out twice a day likely caused whatever is hurting my back. The worst part of this for me is I'm beating myself up over it. 

Oh and today I had a grilled cheese and chicken noodle soup for lunch out with co-workers and it used an obscene amount of points. And it made me feel so sick. So I'm pretty much just over today!


----------



## bumbershoot

gilby said:


> I am very new at ww, I just started Monday. I signed up for the online tools to be able to use my iphone too. So far I am doing well staying in the points alloted. This weekend will be tough with going away for a few days, but I can do it.



Going away shortly after starting WW is definitely hard.  You might think about redefining success this week as simply being mindful of your choices.  Maybe not being perfect, but better than before?

Losing with WW (losing with any plan, really) is a lifelong process, and some gains are inevitable as you go through life, so sometimes success is defined differently.  




eh24fan said:


> Hi everyone!  I just went to my first WW meeting last night.



Yay for you!  




Mom_Rides said:


> So I hurt my back somehow and it's really causing me grief. DH thinks I've been pushing myself too hard with exercise. He told me that going from being sedentary to working out twice a day likely caused whatever is hurting my back. The worst part of this for me is I'm beating myself up over it.
> 
> Oh and today I had a grilled cheese and chicken noodle soup for lunch out with co-workers and it used an obscene amount of points. And it made me feel so sick. So I'm pretty much just over today!



Stop beating yourself up, both mentally and physically!  YES two times a day is too much for a newbie exerciser.  Take a step back.  

My question is...was your lunch tasty?  Did it make your tastebuds happy?  If so, at least that was worth it.    If it wasn't tasty enough or make you happy enough, then you can learn from that, and that makes it worth it in another way!  

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## eh24fan

I find myself hoarding points! I look at my breakfasts and lunches and I think "oh no! I only have 20 points left for the day!!" And feel panicky.  It's ridiculous because I know that is way more than I need for dinner and a snack.  On top of that, I still have 34 weeklies!  Seriously, I need to let go and know that it's ok to eat.  I'm just so worried I will overeat or eat the wrong thing and "blow it."   This being my first week, I'm motivated.....but too much so.  Anyone else feel the same? Or similar??


----------



## MIGrandma

Hello everyone,   Haven't checked in here in awhile, summer is always so busy.  But congratulations to those who are losing, and to those who gained/hit a plateau just keep with it, one day at a time.  It's a hard process, but so worth it.

I joined WW Online on May 16th, was 176 and weighed in today and was 158.  Finally into the "150's" like I've been dreaming of, ha ha!    Ten years ago I weighed 208, so have dropped a total of 50 since then.  Starting to think more about my "goal weight" which WW said should be 102 - 128.  I think I will aim for 125 and then "see how I feel."  

I'm still aiming for 147 by mid-September when DD and I spend a week at Disney.  Maybe even a little lower than that, we'll see.

Someone mentioned too much fruit and I have found that to be true.  I can't eat so much of it and still expect to lose weight.  I've been choosing more raw vegetables over fruit much of the time now.

And I found a great tip, instead of using sour cream for dip, I use the 0% Greek yogurt and dry Hidden Valley Ranch and a quarter-cup is only 1 point.  I load up a small plate with raw carrots, celery, cauliflower and bell pepper and have my dip and I'm all set for the evening and only ONE little point!!  

The other day I picked up another 24# bag of cat food at the store, and realized that was how much weight I'd lost since November.  A whole bag of cat food!    It was such a great feeling!  

I'm enjoying my exercising a lot more as the weight comes off, and I'm setting another "goal" for myself...to be able to jog a full mile eventually.  

Does anyone use the bar code scanner on your phone?  I really love that feature and use it a lot.

My supper tonight was a 6" turkey sub on Italian bread, from Subway, loaded up with vegetables and I don't have them put any dressing on it.  I put a little mustard (they always put too much!) on it, and used my bar code scanner and saw that my horseradish sauce was ZERO points for a teaspoon serving, so I put a squirt of that on it too.  7 points total.  I've still got 4 points (daily) left for some popcorn and maybe a serving of sugar free jello!!  

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## dbrn

Weighed in today.  Down another 2.5lb, for 60lb total loss so far.    I've been having a tough time getting the scale to move much either way since December, so it's a relief.  I decided to try Simply Filling, and that little change seems to be what helped.  Hope I'm not jinxing it my talking about it!


----------



## bumbershoot

eh24fan said:


> I find myself hoarding points! I look at my breakfasts and lunches and I think "oh no! I only have 20 points left for the day!!" And feel panicky.  It's ridiculous because I know that is way more than I need for dinner and a snack.  On top of that, I still have 34 weeklies!  Seriously, I need to let go and know that it's ok to eat.  I'm just so worried I will overeat or eat the wrong thing and "blow it."   This being my first week, I'm motivated.....but too much so.  Anyone else feel the same? Or similar??



I bet it's really common especially at the beginning.  I doubt you're alone.  I also doubt that the feeling will continue as you continue on this journey.  







MIGrandma said:


> Hello everyone,   Haven't checked in here in awhile, summer is always so busy.  But congratulations to those who are losing, and to those who gained/hit a plateau just keep with it, one day at a time.  It's a hard process, but so worth it.
> 
> I joined WW Online on May 16th, was 176 and weighed in today and was 158.  Finally into the "150's" like I've been dreaming of, ha ha!    Ten years ago I weighed 208, so have dropped a total of 50 since then.  Starting to think more about my "goal weight" which WW said should be 102 - 128.  I think I will aim for 125 and then "see how I feel."
> 
> I'm still aiming for 147 by mid-September when DD and I spend a week at Disney.  Maybe even a little lower than that, we'll see.
> 
> Someone mentioned too much fruit and I have found that to be true.  I can't eat so much of it and still expect to lose weight.  I've been choosing more raw vegetables over fruit much of the time now.
> 
> And I found a great tip, instead of using sour cream for dip, I use the 0% Greek yogurt and dry Hidden Valley Ranch and a quarter-cup is only 1 point.  I load up a small plate with raw carrots, celery, cauliflower and bell pepper and have my dip and I'm all set for the evening and only ONE little point!!
> 
> The other day I picked up another 24# bag of cat food at the store, and realized that was how much weight I'd lost since November.  A whole bag of cat food!    It was such a great feeling!
> 
> I'm enjoying my exercising a lot more as the weight comes off, and I'm setting another "goal" for myself...to be able to jog a full mile eventually.
> 
> Does anyone use the bar code scanner on your phone?  I really love that feature and use it a lot.
> 
> My supper tonight was a 6" turkey sub on Italian bread, from Subway, loaded up with vegetables and I don't have them put any dressing on it.  I put a little mustard (they always put too much!) on it, and used my bar code scanner and saw that my horseradish sauce was ZERO points for a teaspoon serving, so I put a squirt of that on it too.  7 points total.  I've still got 4 points (daily) left for some popcorn and maybe a serving of sugar free jello!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!




Yay for the new "decade"!  (or "tens place" to be more exact, LOL)

It is SO amazing when you realize the value of what you have lost.  Even if you put it in terms of however-many sticks of butter, that's amazing.  





dbrn said:


> Weighed in today.  Down another 2.5lb, for 60lb total loss so far.    I've been having a tough time getting the scale to move much either way since December, so it's a relief.  I decided to try Simply Filling, and that little change seems to be what helped.  Hope I'm not jinxing it my talking about it!



Woo!  Amazing!





I'm happy to say that DH lost all the water-weight from last weekend (he had been up 9.8 because of our weekend and forgetting to take his diuretic for 3 days) PLUS another pound.  Woo!


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

Friday is the day I weigh myself for WW Online. I weigh myself using the Nintendo Wii. Well, one of my rabbits chewed on the wire that goes to the sensor bar on Thursday evening, so I was unable to use the remote and had to order a new sensor bar online.... so no scale for me. I decided to go to the store and buy an electronic scale, because why not? It is kind of a pain to have to turn on the wii just to check my weight. This makes things easier. Anyway, this new scale is WW brand, and is weighing me over 4 pounds heavier than last week's weigh in. I actually weighed myself using the Wii on Thursday (I know, sometimes I am guilty of multi-week weight checks) with a two pound loss. I doubt that i gained anything in that 24 hour period, so technically we are looking at a 6 pound difference., I know this sounds silly, but it's frustrating. Anyone have to change scales, or start using a different scale and see changes like this? I know every scale is different, but 6 pounds?


----------



## Conway733

RapunzelsBFF said:


> Friday is the day I weigh myself for WW Online. I weigh myself using the Nintendo Wii. Well, one of my rabbits chewed on the wire that goes to the sensor bar on Thursday evening, so I was unable to use the remote and had to order a new sensor bar online.... so no scale for me. I decided to go to the store and buy an electronic scale, because why not? It is kind of a pain to have to turn on the wii just to check my weight. This makes things easier. Anyway, this new scale is WW brand, and is weighing me over 4 pounds heavier than last week's weigh in. I actually weighed myself using the Wii on Thursday (I know, sometimes I am guilty of multi-week weight checks) with a two pound loss. I doubt that i gained anything in that 24 hour period, so technically we are looking at a 6 pound difference., I know this sounds silly, but it's frustrating. Anyone have to change scales, or start using a different scale and see changes like this? I know every scale is different, but 6 pounds?



Yep, had a similar issue...but I just figured I'd just use the weight on the new scale...and continue to use the same scale from here on out.  I bought a WW scale too!  I just had to change my mind set, I guess, and just went with the new scale's weight.


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

Conway733 said:


> Yep, had a similar issue...but I just figured I'd just use the weight on the new scale...and continue to use the same scale from here on out.  I bought a WW scale too!  I just had to change my mind set, I guess, and just went with the new scale's weight.



I read some reviews online that people had complained profusely about WW scales and how inaccurate they are. This morning I weighed myself three times in a row and got three different numbers ranging from a 20 pound to 30 pound difference!!! My boyfriend tried the same and each time was a completely different weight. We returned the scale this afternoon and got something else. It was just completely too inconsistent. The new scale works great!


----------



## keahgirl8

RapunzelsBFF said:


> I read some reviews online that people had complained profusely about WW scales and how inaccurate they are. This morning I weighed myself three times in a row and got three different numbers ranging from a 20 pound to 30 pound difference!!! My boyfriend tried the same and each time was a completely different weight. We returned the scale this afternoon and got something else. It was just completely too inconsistent. The new scale works great!



I had the same issue, so I returned it.  Did you get the same scale or a different one?


----------



## MIGrandma

RapunzelsBFF said:


> I read some reviews online that people had complained profusely about WW scales and how inaccurate they are. This morning I weighed myself three times in a row and got three different numbers ranging from a 20 pound to 30 pound difference!!! My boyfriend tried the same and each time was a completely different weight. We returned the scale this afternoon and got something else. It was just completely too inconsistent. The new scale works great!



I had been thinking about buying a WW scale, now I don't think I want one!

Ours is old, but doesn't seem to fluctuate a lot from day to day so I guess I'll stick with it.

I am kind of bummed though because always, always in the past our doctor's scales have been 3-5 pounds LESS than mine at home.  This last time I went to have my Coumadin level checked I asked to step on the scale, and it was a pound MORE than at home and I even took off my shoes.  I had been hoping to weigh LESS at the doctor's office than at home.    I expressed my disappointment to the nurse and she said nobody had been happy with their scales lately, so maybe they were "off" a bit?  Yeah, let's go with that!


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

keahgirl8 said:


> I had the same issue, so I returned it.  Did you get the same scale or a different one?



I ended up getting "The Biggest Loser" by Taylor. scale. It doesn't have all the fancy features my WW one had (BMI, body fat %) but it is accurate as can be . Very happy with it. Highly recommended!


----------



## Mom_Rides

Week 4 update:

1.6 loss for a total weight loss of 15.1lbs. 

What worked this week:
For the most part, I felt more in control of my food. I had a bad day (mind wise not food wise) on Thursday but other then that, I felt very good about how I did this week. I worked on eating all of my daily points and felt good about that. DH and I had a date night last night and I used all of my dailies, weeklies and activity pts. And I REALLY enjoyed my food (and my date!!!).

What didn't work this week:
I hurt my back somehow so I was not as active as I what I would have liked to have been. 

Goal for this week:
I'm going to go easier on exercise this week (not push myself so much) so that I continue to move but not at a strenuous pace. I'm also going to continue working on eating all of my dailies.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Introducing myself to the group- I'm Mary, I just joined WW today and have my first meeting tomorrow.
Would like to lose 20 lbs by Christmas.


----------



## bumbershoot

Scales are tricky.  There are several that are WW branded, so they aren't all bad or good.  We got a WW branded scale at Costco and it has worked well.  We try to keep it in one place, without moving it around, because I've read that that keeps it more accurate.  I've also read that re-weighing inside of a few minutes can be inaccurate because they move, etc.  I don't know about that, as our scale has been pretty good about staying the same.  It also gets to deal with a 70ish lb child, me, and hubby, and there is quite a bit of difference between the 3 of us.



Sounds good, *Mom_Rides*!  Keeping yourself injury-free is a very good thing.

Welcome, *TenThousandVolts*!  

Read your materials, remember that we can expect an *average* of between .5 and 2 lbs loss per week (and of course it being an average means that sometimes the losses will be lower than .5, sometimes we'll maintain, and sometimes we'll gain, so never take any one week's weigh-in too horribly seriously unless you really know you did something massively wrong).  Consider thinking about using all of your Weekly points, and maybe even your (carefully calculated) Activity points!  Some of us can eat them all, some of us don't want to or can't, some of us fall in between.  But it's good to know what works for our bodies and minds.  



**************
I got involved in bragging on DH, and didn't mention that I'm now just .6 away from the top of my healthy weight range.   

If I had a different leader, I would be able to set my goal at that top weight and then just see what happens, but my leader prefers it if we set a REAL goal.  So, alas, it's going to still be awhile until my meetings and etools are free.  


Oh, and yesterday while doing organizey and scrapbooky things, I braved looking at our Chef Mickey picture from Fall 2011 (I started WW Feb 2012).  Oh gracious.    No wonder people don't recognize me.  There are so many women out there who carry their extra weight beautifully, dress wonderfully and well, and are still absolutely gorgeous even when at a higher weight than they want to be...I am most definitely NOT one of them.  

Our photopass pictures appear to be the only place I appear in pictures for "before".  So that'll be interesting to bring in when the time comes.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

thanks Bumbershoot!
.6lbs away from a healthy weight- that is awesome!!!! I have got a way to go before I get there. I am feeling really excited for this weight watchers journey.

10 years ago I followed WW flex points with great success. It felt like a very healthy, sensible plan.  It felt sustainable. My biggest problem is maintenance- I have reached my goal many times only to gain it all back.  

In 1 month we leave for WDW and I am mainly just hoping my shorts will be loose around the waist.  

In 6 months I (hopefully) will be starting nursing school and I would like to be 20 lbs down by then.  I am also running the WDW half marathon in Jan. My performance in races has really suffered since I have gained this weight- I would like to take at least 20 minutes off my last half marathon time.

Wishing everyone a healthy, on-track day!


----------



## pwdebbie

Bumbershoot, I just want to thank you for being so encouraging.


----------



## eh24fan

To echo pwdebbie, I'd like to thank everyone for being so open and encouraging.  I know this may seem silly, but I think that knowing people that are at our meetings OUTSIDE of WW, is a hinderance to my being open and "sharey"  I need to be ok with it at some point, but for right now I have a feeling I'll be pretty quiet at meetings until I feel more open.  So with that said, it's nice to have people here to share with.


----------



## bumbershoot

TenThousandVolts said:


> 10 years ago I followed WW flex points with great success. It felt like a very healthy, sensible plan.



I can't remember if it's Flex that I loved...no, I think it was one or so before that.  

My first time through WW was in 2000.  Loved it then (but met DH and decided that dating and WW were mutually exclusive)...but I love this plan more.

Thank you.   



pwdebbie said:


> Bumbershoot, I just want to thank you for being so encouraging.



Thanks!



eh24fan said:


> ....but I think that knowing people that are at our meetings OUTSIDE of WW, is a hinderance to my being open and "sharey"  I need to be ok with it at some point, but for right now I have a feeling I'll be pretty quiet at meetings until I feel more open.  So with that said, it's nice to have people here to share with.



I get it.  And for me since I attend with DH, and since he's VERY sharey, I feel awkward if I want to share as well.  Like together we're taking up too much time, LOL.  

Plus, since I do the plan differently than most people at my meeting do (I've become a runner at the age of 43 for example, which flummoxes even our leader...though a leader at a different meeting might very well just run the Disneyland half marathon in 2014 with me!), I often feel that my input there isn't appreciated.  That's OK, of course; not everyone even WANTS to follow it like I do.  But on a message board I'm not taking up anyone else's time for talking; in a meeting, however, if I talk then someone else might not get the chance.  Know what I mean?  I've got DH and I've got this space...so I don't need to share quite as much in person.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

So, I went to my first meeting last night- I wasn't crazy about it. Our leader was very warm and inviting but it just felt awkward.  I will go weekly through this month and probably next month too, then I will reevaluate and maybe switch to the online program.
ehFan- I totally understand where you are coming from. I don't think I would want to see anyone I know at the WW meeting.  

Bumber- I also am a late-in-life runner. I started running just after my 39th birthday and by my 40th birthday I had run several 5Ks and 10Ks and one half marathon.  I turn 43 next week and love running (although it is more like jogging at my current speed). I try to run 2 half marathons each year (1 fall, 1 spring) so I always have something to work toward.


----------



## NC State

Can you locate another location to attend?  I really love my leader and she keeps me wanting to return.  I'm also a late-in-life runner.  I just started running at age 47.  I'll be turning 49 next month.  I'm not fast but the last four races I finished my 5Ks in 34 mins.  The bottom line is that we are out there and enjoying it ;-)


----------



## TenThousandVolts

my 2 cents on the scale debate- I have the EatSmart scale and it is really accurate. It was exactly the same as what the scale at the WW meeting said and is always right in line with my doctor's scale.  You can get on it 5 times in a row and it will always give the exact same reading.


----------



## StayCool

First weigh in after my hiatus... 4 pounds down! Plus I passed my boards today so it is an all around awesome day! Hopefully my streak and motivation continues!


----------



## keahgirl8

StayCool said:


> First weigh in after my hiatus... 4 pounds down! Plus I passed my boards today so it is an all around awesome day! Hopefully my streak and motivation continues!



Congratulations!


----------



## bumbershoot

TenThousandVolts said:


> Bumber- I also am a late-in-life runner. I started running just after my 39th birthday and by my 40th birthday I had run several 5Ks and 10Ks and one half marathon.  I turn 43 next week and love running (although it is more like jogging at my current speed). I try to run 2 half marathons each year (1 fall, 1 spring) so I always have something to work toward.





NC State said:


> I'm also a late-in-life runner.  I just started running at age 47.  I'll be turning 49 next month.  I'm not fast but the last four races I finished my 5Ks in 34 mins.  The bottom line is that we are out there and enjoying it ;-)



How nice to have company!  I think my brother thinks I'm crazy; he's 41 and is starting to wind down the running b/c of his knees.  Though I don't know, he's a big mind over matter person, so maybe he'll keep doing it and just live with icepacks on his knees.   (not that I don't ice! I do.)





StayCool said:


> First weigh in after my hiatus... 4 pounds down! Plus I passed my boards today so it is an all around awesome day! Hopefully my streak and motivation continues!



Woo!




Has anyone else out there introduced strength training to their routine?  I've been doing a program at the Y and wow am I having results.  I keep seeing myself in the mirror and I think I'm someone else.  Oh that's just some person with arm muscles...oh wait that's me.    I was trying to just do weights on my own but a Y person convinced me to sign up for this ActivTrax thing, and I did, and yay for that.  

But I have to drink a lot of water to make sure I'm undoing the water retention from the weight training!  Not to mention the heat recently.


----------



## eh24fan

StayCool said:


> First weigh in after my hiatus... 4 pounds down! Plus I passed my boards today so it is an all around awesome day! Hopefully my streak and motivation continues!



YAY!  4lbs is a good loss!  And congrats on the boards as well!


----------



## eh24fan

Tonight is my meeting and weigh-in day.  I'm looking forward to it!  I stepped on my home scale this morning, but I'm waiting for the official weigh in to believe it   I used 17 of my weeklies, but this week I'm shooting for using less.  I don't think I really want to use them just yet.  We'll see what happens as the week progresses though.  I think weekends will be my problem.


----------



## Abby Wednesday

I haven't dropped by in a while, but I'm 6 lbs away from a mini-goal I have, which is the top of the healthy weight range for my height. Almost there! I'm going to have to pick a final goal soon. My weigh-in has changed to Friday. I almost prefer Mondays because it keeps me from going too crazy on weekends, but really my habits haven't changed since the switch. Have a great week everyone.


----------



## eh24fan

WOOOHOOO  just home from my meeting --  down 6.6lbs!  I celebrated with a tomato sandwich    I'm thrilled and ready to see how I do this week.


----------



## LockShockBarrel

Jumping into this. I hit my 5% today. 

I find I'm a bit conflicted with a lot of stuff.

Column A                                         Column B
I'm doing it                                      I'm doing it slowly
I'm still doing it!                                I could be doing more
I lost 5% and that's significant            I still have a long way to go
Part of me feels thinner                      Part of me still says "you're huge"

I know at some point I'll have to get over my aversion to exercise. I want to be earning activity points because I want to be able to eat more again (and building muscles and all that jazz but really I want to eat more).


----------



## jmv223

Can I join in too?  I've been doing WW online since mid May and this is the first time I've had success without going to weekly weigh ins and meetings.  But I definitely miss having people to talk about this stuff with.  If my family hears me mention the word "points" one more time, they might evict me! 

I've been really good about weighing myself every week, but I did skip last week while at the beach.  I was terrified to get on the scale yesterday, but I was actually down .5 from two weeks ago.  That was so motivating to keep going!  I've lost 19 pounds so far!




LockShockBarrel said:


> Jumping into this. I hit my 5% today.
> 
> I find I'm a bit conflicted with a lot of stuff.
> 
> Column A                                         Column B
> I'm doing it                                      I'm doing it slowly
> I'm still doing it!                                I could be doing more
> I lost 5% and that's significant            I still have a long way to go
> Part of me feels thinner                      Part of me still says "you're huge"
> 
> I know at some point I'll have to get over my aversion to exercise. I want to be earning activity points because I want to be able to eat more again (and building muscles and all that jazz but really I want to eat more).



This is so me!  I woke up today feeling great and thin, then I remembered I still have 40 pounds to lose!  I definitely run to eat.  I like cheeseburgers and ice cream too much to give them up.  Running makes my weekly junk food fix happen.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

WOW! everyone seems to be doing really well! Congratulations on all of the losses

Way to go StayCool! - what did you mean by hiatus? Did you lose 4 pounds on vacation? (I scrolled back a bit but couldn't find it- this thread moves swiftly!) Either way- congrats on the 4 lb loss! 

eh24fan: 6.6 lbs!!! awesome- is this your 1st week on ww? That is a great loss.

AbbyWednesday- I can't wait to be that close to a healthy weight range- stick to it and you'll get there!

NC State: I am about the same speed as you- I waver between a 10 and 11 minute mile- I'm in no hurry and I am only competing with myself because I know I will never be the fastest runner and I'm ok with that 

Bumbershoot- I never do strength training but I know I should- it is supposed to be so good for you and build muscle which increases metabolism... what is the strength program like that you are doing?


----------



## TenThousandVolts

oh also I meant to ask StayCool: what boards did you take that you passed?


----------



## TenThousandVolts

gilby said:


> I am very new at ww, I just started Monday. I signed up for the online tools to be able to use my iphone too. So far I am doing well staying in the points alloted. This weekend will be tough with going away for a few days, but I can do it.


I'm with you! I just started Sunday  good luck


----------



## NC State

WI was last night, lost .4 for the week.  I felt like I did better than that but that's what I got.  I have been with WW for 2 years now and I'm at 41.4 lbs total lost.  I feel better but I still have 16 lbs to go.  Some days I feel like I will never make it but then I ask myself do I want to go back to 202.4 lbs?  and the answer is always NO! Just stick with it!!


----------



## robinb

Hi guys!  I had a good weigh-in (for me ) and lost 1.4 lbs over the last 2 weeks.  I didn't go to my meeting 2 weeks ago since it was on July 4th (and I didn't want to weigh in after 2 days of BBQs and beer ) and I missed last week's because I was out of town at a swim meet.


----------



## StayCool

TenThousandVolts said:


> Way to go StayCool! - what did you mean by hiatus? Did you lose 4 pounds on vacation? (I scrolled back a bit but couldn't find it- this thread moves swiftly!) Either way- congrats on the 4 lb loss!



Hiatus meaning I started this last July and lost 27 pounds. I lasted until about September-ish, maybe October and then graduate school took over my life.  The boards I took were for Nurse Practitioner.  I'm finally done with school and able to focus on the rest of my life again. Hopefully that will make it a bit easier to fit WW into my schedule.


----------



## lovethattink

I need to get back to tracking points and get serious again. Soda is my biggest obstacle.


----------



## pwdebbie

After being up 5.4 last week, I was down 5.6 this week -- that's the right direction at least!  But still not back to the low I reached in May.  

I have to say that I was really hungry for a buffet -- just wanted a variety of food instead of meat and veggies.  I took little tastes of everything but not a lot of anything except for the fried chicken thigh (and then I only ate the meat).  Even had bits of desserts.  To my surprise, I was still within points when I tracked.  And I was satisfied.  Sometimes you just have to do something to make yourself feel satisfied and this time, it didn't even push me into my 49 weeklies.

Then today I went to Bob Evans with a person I met through an online email list and discovered when I got home that I had consumed my entire day's worth of points in that meal.  And it wasn't even a big meal -- I got the crepes.  Two strawberry crepes and a side of sausage.  Why is the restaurant sausage so much higher in points than the store-bought?  I looked up the nutritional info online and one sausage was 4 points.  I eat three sausages at home for 4 points.  I even fiddled with the ounces thinking that maybe the number on the Bob Evans website was for a big fat sausage and not a little sausage link, but nope, still came out that I ate 12 points worth of sausage.  

So, I had no lunch and dinner was 2 points of yogurt with strawberries added and, since I was still feeling like I needed more, I had a 4 point Fiber One blueberry muffin (to which I added a pint of real blueberries when I made them).  Geesh, I was so much more satisfied yesterday than today.  Just goes to show you that eating lots of points doesn't necessarily mean you are fuller!


----------



## pwdebbie

lovethattink said:


> I need to get back to tracking points and get serious again. Soda is my biggest obstacle.



I wasn't trying to lose weight when I quit drinking soda (for years I drank caffeine-free diet Coke) but did so because I had just finally read enough about how bad it is for you.  I lost six pounds the following week.  The soda had really been causing me to retain fluids.  I never dreamed that it was that much!  Now I don't like the taste of soda at all and wonder how in the world I drank it for so many years.

Why not just read online the negatives of soda -- maybe that will be enough to spur you to stop drinking it.


----------



## bumbershoot

LockShockBarrel said:


> Jumping into this. I hit my 5% today.
> 
> I find I'm a bit conflicted with a lot of stuff.
> 
> Column A
> I'm doing it
> I'm still doing it!
> I lost 5% and that's significant
> Part of me feels thinner



Congrats on 5%!

Stick with column A.  Column B isn't your friend.  I mean, unless you aren't tracking, not trying to meet the good health guidelines, etc etc.  If there are places to tighten up, then do that, but if you're doing well, then ignore B.  





jmv223 said:


> This is so me!  I woke up today feeling great and thin, then I remembered I still have 40 pounds to lose!  I definitely run to eat.  I like cheeseburgers and ice cream too much to give them up.  Running makes my weekly junk food fix happen.




For you and LockShockBarrel...it's OK to feel thin when you feel thin!  I think we need the practice, I really do.  It's good to notice some pounds, some bulk, gone, to feel how your arms swing differently, or your legs chafe less, or you have room in your pants waist.  It's good to see your neck looking different or go down in bra sizes, or have to change your SHOE size because that can happen, too!  (it did for me...I was actually carrying fat and/or swelling in my feet, which caused my feet to be bigger than they are now...it's so weird to have thin FEET all of a sudden)

It's good to get the "ooh yeah" practice when you see yourself in the mirror.  Because one day you'll be approaching goal, and you won't even believe what you see in the mirror.  But all that practice as you went down the scale will help, because you can remember all those months of feeling better, then better, then even better about yourself.

At least that has been my own experience.

The other day I literally did not recognize myself in the mirror.  I sat down at the biceps machine (which is facing a mirror) at the Y and thought "wow, that lady has some good arms!" and then realized she was wearing my clothes with my hair, and that that lady, in fact, was me.  Nearly burst into tears.




TenThousandVolts said:


> Bumbershoot- I never do strength training but I know I should- it is supposed to be so good for you and build muscle which increases metabolism... what is the strength program like that you are doing?



My YMCA has a program called ActivTrax.  You do an intake evaluation where they ask what your goals are, what you want to achieve, and even if you want to do machine weights or go into the "real" (my word not theirs) weight room with barbells and such.  Then they have you do certain machines (or weights, I imagine, if you're willing to go into the barbell room, LOL) to see your strength, and even how many situps you can do in a minute (not many!).

They put the info into the computer, and the program sets up a plan for you.  There's a big computer at the Y that you can log into and it spits out that day's workout for you on paper, but I have the app.  It tells you what machines to do (or even use the stretchy resist-a-bands type things for certain exercises) on that day for that workout, and what weights, how many reps, etc.  sometimes it insults me by telling me to do 20 lbs on the pulldown, because I've always been able to do a much higher weight with that particular exercise (and in that case I just bump it up and change the info on the app for that day), but most of the time it is challenging and good.

I think I did workout #21 on Tuesday, doing it 2, sometimes 3, times per week.  I have biceps that just sit there, looking like biceps.  I have triceps now when using my arms, or pointing at things (I jokily do bodybuilding poses like that when at home).  I have latissiumus dorsi that actually appear sometimes!  

They haven't had me do a situp yet, but they have me do side twists wtih a weight bar on my shoulders.  I have hated that (b/c I get lazy and sometimes twist at the knee, and that's a big NO for my knees) but then I've noticed that my belly (which is pretty soft and doughy still) is slowly getting a little smaller, and I can sit up from lying down with NO problems, etc.  So they are having an effect, it's just not something easily noticed by me.

Oh and my legs, love those muscles.    I'm surrounding myself with women who want to be strong and don't mind having obvious muscles, and they helped me set up the program, by the way.  There are other people out there who just want to be lean and strong and toned, with no bulk allowed whatsoever, and the program has things for them, too.  I think I'm fairly unusual in that I can build muscle and WANT to be able to see the muscle, no matter if I end up being heavier than I appear.  

I used to have emotional pain over being heavier on the scale than my size says because of the muscle (even as far back as middle school this bugged me), and over this last 6 months I have so very much gotten OVER that, and I am so so glad.  


oh what a surprise, I wrote a novel in response to a simple question.  Hope some of it helped.  





NC State said:


> WI was last night, lost .4 for the week.  I felt like I did better than that but that's what I got.  I have been with WW for 2 years now and I'm at 41.4 lbs total lost.  I feel better but I still have 16 lbs to go.  Some days I feel like I will never make it but then I ask myself do I want to go back to 202.4 lbs?  and the answer is always NO! Just stick with it!!



Sometimes we get what we deserved this week...sometimes we get it next week.  Just keep moving forward, and maybe next week you'll have more than .4.    But .4 is still pretty great!  Especially with only 16 to go, that's pretty great!



robinb said:


> Hi guys!  I had a good weigh-in (for me ) and lost 1.4 lbs over the last 2 weeks.



Nice!!!  1.4 despite BBQ and beer and swim meets (do those involve traveling and dining out?) is really good!




lovethattink said:


> I need to get back to tracking points and get serious again. Soda is my biggest obstacle.



My cousin just shared with me that she has lost 30 lbs.  Some months ago she was doing a boot camp thing, and lost many many inches, but almost no pounds.  Then her bootcamp ran out, and she didn't re-enroll, but focused on portion control and dropping soda from her diet.  All of a sudden, that weight just came off.  

Most sodas are sweetened with things that jack the blood sugar up in weird ways, and cause different reactions in some people than cane sugar does.  Maybe it's just messing with you in ways that the pure calories can't explain.  Dropping soda is a big big big thing to do, and it is hard.  Very addictive.  I wish you luck!




pwdebbie said:


> After being up 5.4 last week, I was down 5.6 this week -- that's the right direction at least!  But still not back to the low I reached in May.
> 
> 
> Why is the restaurant sausage so much higher in points than the store-bought?  I looked up the nutritional info online and one sausage was 4 points.
> 
> 
> Just goes to show you that eating lots of points doesn't necessarily mean you are fuller!



Yay at the loss!

If it's the actual Bob Evans info, I bet it takes oils into account for how they cook it.

So true about the points/fullness ratio.




pwdebbie said:


> I wasn't trying to lose weight when I quit drinking soda (for years I drank caffeine-free diet Coke) but did so because I had just finally read enough about how bad it is for you.  I lost six pounds the following week.  The soda had really been causing me to retain fluids.



In college I was drinking tons of diet soda.  I was on Varsity Crew and they wanted me in the lightweight boat because I'm short.  To accomplish that I had to do *something* to get me down in weight.  I started drinking one sugar-soda per day instead of all the servings of diet, and I lost 5 lbs like *that*.  Crazy amounts of sodium were messing with me, bigtime.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

StayCool said:


> Hiatus meaning I started this last July and lost 27 pounds. I lasted until about September-ish, maybe October and then graduate school took over my life.  The boards I took were for Nurse Practitioner.  I'm finally done with school and able to focus on the rest of my life again. Hopefully that will make it a bit easier to fit WW into my schedule.



OH My Goodness! Congrats on passing the boards! I am finishing my prereqs right now and applying to nursing school in a few weeks. I should start nursing school in January. I ultimately want to continue on to get a masters also.


----------



## LockShockBarrel

Bumbershoot, I know column A is my friend lol. Its just jarring to get used to. We discussed near the beginning of my at work session how it's not always a positive mindset when you start to lose because you're not used to looking at yourself in a positive way. For me it's almost the opposite. It took me a long time to have good self esteem while being big, so now I'm shifting into the mindset of "yes it's good to have self esteem but you can't use that as an excuse not to do something about your health". 

Pop was a big thing for me, or so I thought. I was at least a 2 can a day drinker and a lot of times more. I'd have a can before work, a 20oz bottle at work sometimes and then a can or 2 with dinner. Once I cut back on it because pshtttt screw wasting that many points when I can be having real food, I realized it was just a habit to drink it. I typically have one can a day with dinner but not always and if I'm not actively eating when I drink it it tastes too sweet, almost perfumey for some reason. I grew up in a diet pop household but once I got into the good stuff around 12 or 13 there was no looking back. I still hate the taste of diet coke or anything. I know regular pop is like liquid candy, I've seen how much white sugar it converts to, I've seen the tooth in the coke thing and heck I've cleaned pennies with half a can of coke then drank the rest. Those "studies" or whatever you want to call them don't spook me. Just like seeing where artificial colors or flavors come from, or reading a book about where some of the ingredients for Twinkies come from (like mined out of the earth and whatnot), they've never altered my thinking because it turns into either "oh well I've been eating it this far and haven't been grossed out" or I think how easy it is to say cheese is disgusting because it's milk that you just control the rot on or that meat was once walking around and mooing...that stuff doesn't effect my thinking on a food item.


----------



## bumbershoot

LockShockBarrel said:


> Bumbershoot, I know column A is my friend lol. Its just jarring to get used to. We discussed near the beginning of my at work session how it's not always a positive mindset when you start to lose because you're not used to looking at yourself in a positive way. For me it's almost the opposite. It took me a long time to have good self esteem while being big, so now I'm shifting into the mindset of "yes it's good to have self esteem but you can't use that as an excuse not to do something about your health".



Ah, we're starting from different places.  My self-esteem was rock bottom.  Below rocks, actually.  And since I had no confidence, I figured I couldn't lose weight, so I wasn't trying.  

It's good that you were able to have good self-esteem; I sure wish I had had that!  It's far healthier to like yourself no matter what you might not like *about* yourself, that's for sure.



With the sugar, I knew a lot too.  An ex once cleaned my totally corroded battery cables with a can of Coke.  That was eye-opening but didn't change any habits.  It's really been watching my husband's reactions to the corn sweeteners, and more importantly watching his blood sugar monitor's reactions, that has stopped me cold.  Every so often I get the urge for a bubbly sweet soda, but I remember the enormous spike on his monitor, his physical reactions, and then his crashes after it burns off, and it stops me.  Even if I don't personally have THAT reaction, I think that it does mess up my metabolism when I drink HFCS soda, and it's really helped me stay off of it.  

Now, "throwback" soda with cane sugar, that's a rare treat and it's wonderful.  And it doesn't mess up DH's blood sugar, though he is still very careful with it.


----------



## jdanjou

Yes, yes, yes!!!  I'm so glad I found this thread!  We are going to WDW in 6 months from today and I really want to be down 40 pounds.  I've been doing WW for the last 2 and a half years and have lost as much as 40, but right now I'm only down 23.  It's been a trying summer, but really, I just say that so I don't have to admit how lazy I am, or the fact that I still have a dysfunctional relationship with food.  That Disney clock is ticking down though and I really need to get on the ball.  I know the program works, because when I work the program I lose weight.  I just can't get my tracking under control right now.  I think I need to stay out of the gas station and quit carrying cash so I can't hit the vending machines at work and school.  I definintely needs some outside motivation and encouragement and support.  My family is great, but they won't get tough on me, and my husband just rolls his eyes every time I talk about having issues with sticking to the plan. Maybe the accountability that this board could give me will do the trick


----------



## jmv223

Thanks for the encouragement bumbershoot!  I'm getting impatient and frustrated that I can't lose as easily as I did 10 years ago!  I've had success on WW in the past, but the last 4 years it all crept back and then some.  Knee injuries and surgeries forced me to stop running, and I didn't change my eating to reflect that.  But I'm able to run again, and I have lost at every weigh in so far, even if it wasn't as much as I'd hoped for, I know that's a huge accomplishment!

Jdanjou, I've stopped carrying cash and that has really helped me! Everything with peanut butter in the vending machine calls my name!

Congrats StayCool! That's awesome! I'm starting my last year of PTA school at the end of August, and I'm so worried that the stress of school and preparing for my boards is going to interfere with my progress.


----------



## StayCool

TenThousandVolts said:


> OH My Goodness! Congrats on passing the boards! I am finishing my prereqs right now and applying to nursing school in a few weeks. I should start nursing school in January. I ultimately want to continue on to get a masters also.



Good Luck! It has been a long journey and when I started I only intended to get my associates degree. That somehow slipped into getting my master's going full time the entire time!  Thankfully my husband was really supportive. It's a long journey, but definitely worth it!


----------



## bumbershoot

jmv223 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement bumbershoot!  I'm getting impatient and frustrated that I can't lose as easily as I did 10 years ago!  I've had success on WW in the past, but the last 4 years it all crept back and then some.  Knee injuries and surgeries forced me to stop running, and I didn't change my eating to reflect that.  But I'm able to run again, and I have lost at every weigh in so far, even if it wasn't as much as I'd hoped for, I know that's a huge accomplishment!
> 
> Jdanjou, I've stopped carrying cash and that has really helped me! Everything with peanut butter in the vending machine calls my name!



Losing at every weigh-in is HUGE.  It's not something I've accomplished, that's for sure.  

If I were dealing with peanut butter snacks in a vending machine, I would probably weigh out a serving of some real peanut butter and bring it to work, for emergency moments like that.  Or weigh out a serving of peanuts and put them in a baggie.




DH has been dealing with major stress at work this week and they've had lunch out every day while they work on things (he does get the fancy veggie sandwich from Jimmy Johns with a lettuce wrap, though), and he couldn't deal with trying for a proper weigh-in.  Add to that we couldn't stay for the meeting because we had to take him to the airport, and he decided to just weigh in his normal clothes, not his usual gym-type clothes.

He also decided to look at the weight (he was just going to ignore it).

He's so brave!  And with normal cargo shorts, proper shirt, etc, the increase wasn't bad at all!  So he can either continue wearing more normal clothes (it's so freeing to get over that mental hurdle, though I know it's definitely not for everyone, and while I rotate my weigh-in clothes I definitely try for the lighter weight ones (yes I weigh them)) and just go from there, or he can save up the gym-clothes-again weigh-in for a time when he needs just a bit more oomph in the weigh-in.  

He's on a work trip for 3 weeks now (waaaah!) and that's super-hard, but he's on a really good roll right now and I think he's going to do well.  In two weeks he gets to go to the "supermodel leader" meeting in Dallas, LOL, which is a good meeting even though it's lead by someone who apparently could be a supermodel.  There's a leader like that in Phoenix, too, whose meeting we went to.


And today I hit the top of my healthy weight range.    I'm at a healthy BMI, which is just unbelievable!  I haven't seen this weight since I was in my early, maybe mid, 20s.  It was the 90s, people!  I was wearing high-waisted pants the last time I was here.  

Not only that, but I hit 81 lbs lost.    Every time I think about it I get all .  But not _sad_, just teary.  Sometimes I don't like that they named the emoticons, because people go by names instead of what they're doing.  Like the roll-eyes one, I often want to use it as a "I'm such a goof" sort of thing, teasing my own silliness. But the name of it would make people think I'm rolling eyes at them.  So I don't use it.  Sigh.  Anyway, I get all misty.


I now see the wisdom in the "I'm only human and I did it" campaign.  I used to think people who lost a whole lot were magical, amazing, mystical and maybe mythical people.  And here I am, most definitely not any of those things.  Just human.  I haven't DONE it yet as I'm still working on getting to MY goal, but still, I can see the wisdom in the campaign.


----------



## Goofygirl17

bumbershoot said:


> And today I hit the top of my healthy weight range.    I'm at a healthy BMI, which is just unbelievable!  I haven't seen this weight since I was in my early, maybe mid, 20s.  It was the 90s, people!  I was wearing high-waisted pants the last time I was here.
> 
> Not only that, but I hit 81 lbs lost.    Every time I think about it I get all .  But not _sad_, just teary.  Sometimes I don't like that they named the emoticons, because people go by names instead of what they're doing.  Like the roll-eyes one, I often want to use it as a "I'm such a goof" sort of thing, teasing my own silliness. But the name of it would make people think I'm rolling eyes at them.  So I don't use it.  Sigh.  Anyway, I get all misty.
> 
> 
> I now see the wisdom in the "I'm only human and I did it" campaign.  I used to think people who lost a whole lot were magical, amazing, mystical and maybe mythical people.  And here I am, most definitely not any of those things.  Just human.  I haven't DONE it yet as I'm still working on getting to MY goal, but still, I can see the wisdom in the campaign.



That is wonderful!!  Congratulations!  I am always so motivated by your posts- you have such good advice for people.  How long have you been doing WW?

I've been MIA for a bit.  We're on vacation at Disney.  We drove down so I missed a meeting for that, plus I missed the one the week before we left, plus the 2 while we're gone. So... I need some motivation so I don't end up gaining!!  I haven't been eating at all well this week so I need to get back on track.  We are here until next Sunday then we're heading to Daytona for at least a day maybe 2 before we drive back home to CT.  I don't know why I associate vacation with eating whatever the heck I want, but I do.  I'm going to try to make better decisions and to not have snacks that I love in the room.  

I've been wearing my fitbit and actually have been surprised that we're not walking as much as usual.  But, my daughter has anxiety so we've been letting her anxiety levels determine how much time we spend in the parks and leaving when she's just had it and needs to go somewhere quieter.  Yesterday we went to Typhoon Lagoon though and I think we got a lot of steps plus all the stairs to the rides.  Too bad the fitbit isn't waterproof!

Gotta go= hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

bumbershoot- your strength plan sounds awesome- maybe once I have settled in to the new eating system I will try to implement something like that.   I am coming up on my 1 week on weight watchers and I have really stuck to the plan- 2nd meeting tomorrow night- kind of excited for it. 

jmv223- I SO feel your pain about how it is harder to lose as we get older- it seems twice as easy to gain, and twice as hard to lose with each passing decade!

Have a happy, healthy Sunday, everyone!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

bumbershoot said:


> And today I hit the top of my healthy weight range.    I'm at a healthy BMI, which is just unbelievable!  I haven't seen this weight since I was in my early, maybe mid, 20s.  It was the 90s, people!  I was wearing high-waisted pants the last time I was here.
> .





Congratulations- I almost missed this! You buried the lead!!!


----------



## jdanjou

Goofygirl17 said:


> I've been wearing my fitbit and actually have been surprised that we're not walking as much as usual.  But, my daughter has anxiety so we've been letting her anxiety levels determine how much time we spend in the parks and leaving when she's just had it and needs to go somewhere quieter.  Yesterday we went to Typhoon Lagoon though and I think we got a lot of steps plus all the stairs to the rides.  Too bad the fitbit isn't waterproof!
> 
> Gotta go= hope everyone has a great day!


.

If you spend a lot of time in the water, check out the ActiveLink that WW has.  I love it, and it's waterproof!  We went to Jamaica last Christmas and I wore mine every day, including in the pool and the ocean.  Still works like a charm and I was shocked at how many activity points I earned while swimming to the swimup bar for a refill.


----------



## pwdebbie

Good job, Bumbershoot!  You truly are inspiring. Have you thought about  working for WW?


----------



## bumbershoot

Goofygirl17 said:


> That is wonderful!!  Congratulations!  I am always so motivated by your posts- you have such good advice for people.  How long have you been doing WW?



Thank you!

I started in February 2012, barely a week after getting home from a bi-coastal parks trip (Disneyland then to Universal Florida).  On that trip I hurt with every single step.  Felt like someone was hammering on my foot bones.  My feet and legs were so swollen, one being more swollen than the other.  I feel that if a moment of one's vacation is being spent wondering "should I head to the ER for this uneven swelling?" then a change must be made.  

DH had realized well before me that DS was all alone in pictures, and if something did happen to us he would have no images of us.  DH was brave and got into the pictures, but I couldn't do that.  We would take pix at character meals and I wouldn't look at them.  It was sad.  My asthma was kicking in big time, and I was just miserable in every way.

Got home, saw a Jennifer Hudson ad and she looked so incredibly different.  I went to a meeting the next day.  Sat under the poster of her in the pose from the TV ad, sent a picture of her picture to DH saying "guess where I am!"  That was on a Wednesday or so, and on Saturday he joined, too, and I went to my second meeting of the week.  Then we changed to Sat so we could all go together.


This is my 4th time through, but I never even came close to goal before.  1st time I met DH and felt that dating was incompatible with WW.  2nd time I came home from wedding and honeymoon pregnant and knew it very early, and couldn't continue.  3rd time I was barely even following the program, thinking I was bulletproof because I was nursing ALL the time, then he turned 2 and slowed down (a bit) and didn't want to be carried all the time (I lost my fabulous mom arms!), and I refused to give up my enormous chocolate cake habit. I quit because it wasn't working, refusing to admit that if I were actually doing the program it might have worked.  

Ah the things we realize later on...  

Those times I ate the smallest amount of points possible, and felt the flexible points were cheating.  And each time I cheated on the plan, didn't DO the plan, and quit.

Now I strive to hit the Good Health Guidelines, I eat my veggies and fruit, and I eat every last point coming to me.  Very different than the way I did it before, and the results are different too.  (eating all points doesn't work for all, and some don't want to do it that way...that's OK, we're all different!)




TenThousandVolts said:


> Congratulations- I almost missed this! You buried the lead!!!



  I just get so proud of other people, you know?  Happy for others, happy for my hubby (he's the worst emotional eater I've ever known in real life, and it's not helped by a sluggish metabolism or his pituitary tumor that's still being treated).  Also, I WANT to brag on myself, but still feel uncomfy with it.  




jdanjou said:


> .
> 
> If you spend a lot of time in the water, check out the ActiveLink that WW has.  I love it, and it's waterproof!  We went to Jamaica last Christmas and I wore mine every day, including in the pool and the ocean.  Still works like a charm and *I was shocked at how many activity points I earned while swimming to the swimup bar for a refill*.



  That last bit was funny.  

DH likes his active link, though he doesn't eat his APs.  He just likes to know.  And since he's a bigger guy, he earns more APs for the same activity than a smaller person, and seeing that big number makes him happy.


----------



## Mom_Rides

Week 5 update:

Down 1 pound. Overall 16.2 lbs lost

What worked this week: Obviously something since I lost but nothing comes to mind.

What didn't work this week: FOOD FOOD FOOD! I'm hungry. Have been all week. Maybe its hormones ( its "that" time), maybe its stress (car accident Weds, cleaning out MILs hoarde so we can move to her place, work, all of the above, IDK...) but I'm hungry and its honestly just stressing me out even more. I'm eating my points, went into my weeklies and I'm just not full. I hope it changes soon because I can't take much more.


----------



## jdanjou

Mom_Rides said:


> Week 5 update:
> 
> Down 1 pound. Overall 16.2 lbs lost
> 
> What worked this week: Obviously something since I lost but nothing comes to mind.
> 
> What didn't work this week: FOOD FOOD FOOD! I'm hungry. Have been all week. Maybe its hormones ( its "that" time), maybe its stress (car accident Weds, cleaning out MILs hoarde so we can move to her place, work, all of the above, IDK...) but I'm hungry and its honestly just stressing me out even more. I'm eating my points, went into my weeklies and I'm just not full. I hope it changes soon because I can't take much more.



I feel your pain!  I have weeks like that too. What works for me is trying to incorporate a lot of power foods into my day. Granted that is usually the opposite of what I really want to eat, but it doesn't leave much room in my tummy for much of the bad stuff. Hang in there!  Persistence, not perfection!


----------



## eh24fan

Good morning!!  I'm finding weekends are my weakness.  I need to work on being consistent with my eating on the weekends.  I tend to not eat breakfast, have lunch and then I'm starving all afternoon b/c I didn't eat breakfast.  Which leads to snacking and eating things to fill up before dinner.  

I also need to stay off the scale every morning because as we all know, our weight really fluctuates daily and it's enough to make me nuts.  I am just hoping for some kind of loss this week at weigh in.  I have tracked everything, stayed within my points and only used a few weeklies, but I'm not seeing the big numbers like I did week 1.  I know not to expect to lose 6.6lbs in one week normally...LOL  I just need to get in that mindset.


----------



## bumbershoot

eh24fan said:


> Good morning!!  I'm finding weekends are my weakness.  I need to work on being consistent with my eating on the weekends.  I tend to not eat breakfast, have lunch and then I'm starving all afternoon b/c I didn't eat breakfast.  Which leads to snacking and eating things to fill up before dinner.
> 
> I also need to stay off the scale every morning because as we all know, our weight really fluctuates daily and it's enough to make me nuts.  I am just hoping for some kind of loss this week at weigh in.  I have tracked everything, stayed within my points and only used a few weeklies, but I'm not seeing the big numbers like I did week 1.  I know not to expect to lose 6.6lbs in one week normally...LOL  I just need to get in that mindset.




That is the problem with losing a bunch one week; the smaller losses almost feel like gains.  That feeling should diminish as you go on, though.

If weighing every day is messing with you, it's GOOD to stop doing it.  You might be able to go back to it later on.  I took about a 2 months break from weighing every day, and that was really good.  Now I'm back to it because I want to.  

Over time I figured out that on weekends I definitely needed to eat more.  So I budget more of my weeklies for Sat and Sun (my weigh in is Sat morning, so it's easy to do that) and that works well for me.  Hope you can figure out something that works well for you!



pwdebbie said:


> Good job, Bumbershoot!  You truly are inspiring. Have you thought about  working for WW?



Aw, thanks!  I'm such a nervous public speaker that the idea of being a leader scares me.  I'd like to just be a receptionist there, honestly.  But then we've got the child problem, because I homeschool so DS is always with me and he's a few years away from being allowed to stay at home on his own.  Not sure how open they would be to that.   

Of course, I would have to stop giving my personal theories to everyone if I worked there.  I mean, almost everything I do is inside of WW official info (except for the fact that if I made a fruit pie from scratch I wouldn't count the fruit while calculating it...that's not something they "allow", LOL) (but I will never make such a pie so it's moot), but I definitely have my way, and my way isn't everyone's way.  It's hard for me to tone down my opinions (gosh, ya think?  ) so I don't know how it would all play out.  




Mom_Rides said:


> Week 5 update:
> 
> Down 1 pound. Overall 16.2 lbs lost
> 
> What worked this week: Obviously something since I lost but nothing comes to mind.
> 
> What didn't work this week: FOOD FOOD FOOD! I'm hungry. Have been all week. Maybe its hormones ( its "that" time), maybe its stress (car accident Weds, cleaning out MILs hoarde so we can move to her place, work, all of the above, IDK...) but I'm hungry and its honestly just stressing me out even more. I'm eating my points, went into my weeklies and I'm just not full. I hope it changes soon because I can't take much more.



Week 5 and it's that week?  Does that mean you started during or just after that week?  Oh my goodness, you poor thing.    I typically gain a bit the weigh-in AFTER, so that just sounds painful to me. 

And yes, all those things can make you hungry.  Dealing with cleaning, moving house, accidents, hormones...all you need is someone in the hospital (or maybe that went along with the accident) to make the "things that make you feel hungry" set complete!

Have you tried snacking on some zero point fruits and veggies?  Or even throw in an avocado or something like that?  (sidenote, don't use the "1/4 of an avocado" thing in the tracker...that's the most gigantic avocado ever...WEIGH the part of the avocado you'll be eating, and you get much more avocado for the points)  Be sure to get in your healthy oils, especially, to help with feeling full.  



Oh no, now I want guacamole.  Did I mention that last week I ate 4 avocados in 4 days?  And I also found out that I accidentally bought full fat Greek Yogurt instead of the 2% I was trying for.  I ended up mixing it with my nonfat to make a sort of pseudo 2%, but still, last week was my "eat more good fats" week.  And I felt SO good.    Of course it went along with increasing my running and weights, so it was offset.


----------



## keahgirl8

bumbershoot said:


> That is the problem with losing a bunch one week; the smaller losses almost feel like gains.  That feeling should diminish as you go on, though.
> 
> If weighing every day is messing with you, it's GOOD to stop doing it.  You might be able to go back to it later on.  I took about a 2 months break from weighing every day, and that was really good.  Now I'm back to it because I want to.
> 
> Over time I figured out that on weekends I definitely needed to eat more.  So I budget more of my weeklies for Sat and Sun (my weigh in is Sat morning, so it's easy to do that) and that works well for me.  Hope you can figure out something that works well for you!
> 
> Aw, thanks!  I'm such a nervous public speaker that the idea of being a leader scares me.  I'd like to just be a receptionist there, honestly.  But then we've got the child problem, because I homeschool so DS is always with me and he's a few years away from being allowed to stay at home on his own.  Not sure how open they would be to that.
> 
> Of course, I would have to stop giving my personal theories to everyone if I worked there.  I mean, almost everything I do is inside of WW official info (except for the fact that if I made a fruit pie from scratch I wouldn't count the fruit while calculating it...that's not something they "allow", LOL) (but I will never make such a pie so it's moot), but I definitely have my way, and my way isn't everyone's way.  It's hard for me to tone down my opinions (gosh, ya think?  ) so I don't know how it would all play out.
> 
> Week 5 and it's that week?  Does that mean you started during or just after that week?  Oh my goodness, you poor thing.    I typically gain a bit the weigh-in AFTER, so that just sounds painful to me.
> 
> And yes, all those things can make you hungry.  Dealing with cleaning, moving house, accidents, hormones...all you need is someone in the hospital (or maybe that went along with the accident) to make the "things that make you feel hungry" set complete!
> 
> Have you tried snacking on some zero point fruits and veggies?  Or even throw in an avocado or something like that?  (sidenote, don't use the "1/4 of an avocado" thing in the tracker...that's the most gigantic avocado ever...WEIGH the part of the avocado you'll be eating, and you get much more avocado for the points)  Be sure to get in your healthy oils, especially, to help with feeling full.
> 
> Oh no, now I want guacamole.  Did I mention that last week I ate 4 avocados in 4 days?  And I also found out that I accidentally bought full fat Greek Yogurt instead of the 2% I was trying for.  I ended up mixing it with my nonfat to make a sort of pseudo 2%, but still, last week was my "eat more good fats" week.  And I felt SO good.    Of course it went along with increasing my running and weights, so it was offset.



1.  Yes.  I don't want to work for WW for the same reason.  I have lots of opinions and they don't always vibe with the "rules"!  Don't get me wrong...WW is an amazing program and I don't think I would be where I am now without it.  There are just certain things I think that I wouldn't be allowed to say. lol

2.  LOVE avocados...and you definitely have to weigh them!  I weigh pretty much anything that isn't liquid.


----------



## Mom_Rides

bumbershoot said:
			
		

> Week 5 and it's that week?  Does that mean you started during or just after that week?  Oh my goodness, you poor thing.    I typically gain a bit the weigh-in AFTER, so that just sounds painful to me.
> 
> And yes, all those things can make you hungry.  Dealing with cleaning, moving house, accidents, hormones...all you need is someone in the hospital (or maybe that went along with the accident) to make the "things that make you feel hungry" set complete!
> 
> Have you tried snacking on some zero point fruits and veggies?  Or even throw in an avocado or something like that?  (sidenote, don't use the "1/4 of an avocado" thing in the tracker...that's the most gigantic avocado ever...WEIGH the part of the avocado you'll be eating, and you get much more avocado for the points)  Be sure to get in your healthy oils, especially, to help with feeling full.
> 
> Oh no, now I want guacamole.  Did I mention that last week I ate 4 avocados in 4 days?  And I also found out that I accidentally bought full fat Greek Yogurt instead of the 2% I was trying for.  I ended up mixing it with my nonfat to make a sort of pseudo 2%, but still, last week was my "eat more good fats" week.  And I felt SO good.    Of course it went along with increasing my running and weights, so it was offset.



..


----------



## Mom_Rides

bumbershoot said:
			
		

> Week 5 and it's that week?  Does that mean you started during or just after that week?  Oh my goodness, you poor thing.    I typically gain a bit the weigh-in AFTER, so that just sounds painful to me.
> 
> And yes, all those things can make you hungry.  Dealing with cleaning, moving house, accidents, hormones...all you need is someone in the hospital (or maybe that went along with the accident) to make the "things that make you feel hungry" set complete!
> 
> Have you tried snacking on some zero point fruits and veggies?  Or even throw in an avocado or something like that?  (sidenote, don't use the "1/4 of an avocado" thing in the tracker...that's the most gigantic avocado ever...WEIGH the part of the avocado you'll be eating, and you get much more avocado for the points)  Be sure to get in your healthy oils, especially, to help with feeling full.
> 
> Oh no, now I want guacamole.  Did I mention that last week I ate 4 avocados in 4 days?  And I also found out that I accidentally bought full fat Greek Yogurt instead of the 2% I was trying for.  I ended up mixing it with my nonfat to make a sort of pseudo 2%, but still, last week was my "eat more good fats" week.  And I felt SO good.    Of course it went along with increasing my running and weights, so it was offset.



I had a uterine ablation so I don't have anything anymore but the PMS and all of its friends are still very prevelent. I've really been trying to sub in fruits and veggies when I feel overly hungry. I'm not a fan of avocado, unfortunately. I really think a lot of it is stress and I just need to find a way to deal with it without food as I did in the past. Thanks for your suggestions and support!!


----------



## LockShockBarrel

Bumbershoot, did my pie week inspire you?


----------



## bumbershoot

keahgirl8 said:


> 1.  Yes.  I don't want to work for WW for the same reason.  I have lots of opinions and they don't always vibe with the "rules"!  Don't get me wrong...WW is an amazing program and I don't think I would be where I am now without it.  There are just certain things I think that I wouldn't be allowed to say. lol
> 
> 2.  LOVE avocados...and you definitely have to weigh them!  I weigh pretty much anything that isn't liquid.







Mom_Rides said:


> I had a uterine ablation so I don't have anything anymore but the PMS and all of its friends are still very prevelent. I've really been trying to sub in fruits and veggies when I feel overly hungry. I'm not a fan of avocado, unfortunately. I really think a lot of it is stress and I just need to find a way to deal with it without food as I did in the past. Thanks for your suggestions and support!!



I wondered as I wrote it if you were an avocado fan or not.  Win some, lose some.  




LockShockBarrel said:


> Bumbershoot, did my pie week inspire you?



Mmm, pie....  In Olympia there used to be a pie place called Pie...When You Need It.

My friend and I thought it was a great name.  Alas, they were almost never open.

They closed about a year later, but honestly, who could tell?  They definitely did NOT have pie when WE needed it.  

I had guacamole tonight.  There were no ripe avocados.  Drat.


----------



## StayCool

Well my weigh in was today and I was up 1.4 lbs. Not surprising to me in the least. I ended up having a crappy week and it went downhill from there. It wasn't as bad as it used to be, but obviously still wasn't great. So moving on. Hopefully some day I will be able to kick the emotional eating rollercoaster. For now, I'm starting fresh again today. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## bumbershoot

jdanjou said:


> I feel your pain!  I have weeks like that too. What works for me is trying to incorporate a lot of power foods into my day. Granted that is usually the opposite of what I really want to eat, but it doesn't leave much room in my tummy for much of the bad stuff. Hang in there!  *Persistence, not perfection*!



Love that!



StayCool said:


> Well my weigh in was today and I was up 1.4 lbs. Not surprising to me in the least. I ended up having a crappy week and it went downhill from there. It wasn't as bad as it used to be, but obviously still wasn't great. So moving on. Hopefully some day I will be able to kick the emotional eating rollercoaster. For now, I'm starting fresh again today. Hope everyone has a great day!



  Glad you didn't let it mess with your head!


----------



## coastgirl

How did I not know this??

The mobile ap has a restaurants tab, where you can view chains in their entirety.  So for instance if I went to Tim Horton's (Cdn coffee chain) I'd search for key words in the "find foods" list and then check the restaurant tab, but could only find what I knew to look for.  Now i know I can click on "Tim Horton's" in the restaurant list and see most of the menu items and choose THAT way.  How did I not know that??

Good thing I (finally) read last week's weekly.

I see there are actually more US chains than Cdn, even in my Cdn version, so that should help when we're on vacation.  I don't know if my app will "log in" to the US site while I"m there or just keep giving me the same old, same old.  Still, this is really useful!

Up two weeks in a row and struggling to stay motivated.  There were reasons, but if I don't see a loss tomorrow--even a relative loss if not a net loss--I'm going to be wavering, I fear.  This week has been "good", I've got most of my weeklies left and I earned and ate a decent number of APs.  Wish me luck for tomorrow's WI.

I promise I will try to catch up...we are less than three weeks out from our trip  AND the new job is still whupping my butt, so time to play is diminished.


----------



## bumbershoot

Good luck for WI tomorrow!


----------



## robinb

bumbershoot said:


> And today I hit the top of my healthy weight range.    I'm at a healthy BMI, which is just unbelievable!


Molly, how the heck did I miss this?!?  Congratulations!!


----------



## LockShockBarrel

I don't know what the hell I was thinking today. Today was really the first day since joining WW that I really said 'screw it' and did what I wanted at least part of the day. I didn't even enjoy it. 

I had a bagel for breakfast with a little peanut butter which was fine because I knew I wouldn't eat again for awhile. Then I ended up going out with a friend and ate my new "regular" order at Red Robin and was fine with that, didn't even eat all my fries and only had one pop. After that we ended up at Cold Stone Creamery. I don't even really care for their stuff because I think it's ridiculously priced. I had a small size but with a lot of mix in stuff (one of their signature thingies). We saw Pacific Rim then came home and I mixed myself a drink. I know I'm way over on daily points, I took a good chunk out of my weeklies which I shouldn't be that worried about because I rarely use too many of them, and we're skipping a week of the at work sessions (and yes I know I could go to a center) because over half the group is out of a town so I have time to "fix" things. 

I know somewhere in my head that it's not like I ruined everything with my eating tonight and that its totally allowed with the weekly allowance, I guess my thought process is just skewed. In the "old days" this would have felt like nothing and I would have had a bigger burger, more pop and a bigger ice cream so technically this is an improvement, but compared to how I've been doing this feels like a huge failure. 

I guess what throws me most is I didn't even enjoy it. I liked everything I ate and drank sure, but I've had this thought that "cheating" would be like OH YEAH I MISS THIS and its not. It doesn't feel like this big splurge like I thought it would...maybe because it wasn't something I was like..looking forward to like I'm dying waiting for our county fair. Now I sort of question how I'll feel then, or even how I'll feel during any future Disney trips because the fair and Disney to me are very food based events for me. Could it possibly be...the world doesn't revolve around food


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Well, I had my second meeting and so my first week of weight watchers gave me a loss of - drumroll ......... 1.4 lbs. Kind of lame but better than nothing. I was really perfect on the plan too. I ended up with about half my weeklies leftover and most of my activity points leftover.  I am used to losing 4-6 lbs the first week of any diet so I am a bit letdown- but this eating plan feels healthy, smart, and sustainable over the long-term so I am not going to stick with it. They say it is better to lose slowly, right?

LockShockBarrell- your day of mayhem sounds like a letdown- I guess that is a good thing since you will be less likely to repeat it. I have only been doing weight watchers for a week so I have no desire to have a free-for-all YET, but I know it will happen eventually and I will try to remember what a lack of pay-off it was for you.

Yesterday I took my sons to NYC for a day of sightseeing. I was nervous about staying on track but it turned out fine. I inadvertently came in a few under on my points. Normally I would find something to eat to reach 26 but it was so late by the time I got home I had to hit the sack.  I calculated our walking yesterday and it came in between 5 and 6 miles. 

New challenge today- it is my birthday-and the kids will want cake.


----------



## rainboots

Hi!
My very first post on DISBoards, and it is about my weight loss journey....  Gotta find motivation wherever I can, right?  
My name is Cari, and I started WW (this time) on May 1.  By the end of June, I lost 20 pounds, and here I sit.  It is the end of July and I am stagnant.  I did WW back in 2004-2006, and was successful, never to goal, but close.  Then along came the kids...  

We are planning an early February trip to WDW, and I would really like to be close to goal by then.  I would like to say it is because I want to be healthy and not have aches and pains while walking the parks, but mostly, I just want to look good in my pictures!  I want to hold my head high and be confident, and not spend 30 seconds each picture trying to adjust to how I might look thinnest.  

Anyhow!  I am excited to join in, I can't wait to 'meet' you all!


----------



## eh24fan

LockShockBarrel said:


> I don't know what the hell I was thinking today. Today was really the first day since joining WW that I really said 'screw it' and did what I wanted at least part of the day. I didn't even enjoy it.
> 
> I had a bagel for breakfast with a little peanut butter which was fine because I knew I wouldn't eat again for awhile. Then I ended up going out with a friend and ate my new "regular" order at Red Robin and was fine with that, didn't even eat all my fries and only had one pop. After that we ended up at Cold Stone Creamery. I don't even really care for their stuff because I think it's ridiculously priced. I had a small size but with a lot of mix in stuff (one of their signature thingies). We saw Pacific Rim then came home and I mixed myself a drink. I know I'm way over on daily points, I took a good chunk out of my weeklies which I shouldn't be that worried about because I rarely use too many of them, and we're skipping a week of the at work sessions (and yes I know I could go to a center) because over half the group is out of a town so I have time to "fix" things.
> 
> I know somewhere in my head that it's not like I ruined everything with my eating tonight and that its totally allowed with the weekly allowance, I guess my thought process is just skewed. In the "old days" this would have felt like nothing and I would have had a bigger burger, more pop and a bigger ice cream so technically this is an improvement, but compared to how I've been doing this feels like a huge failure.
> 
> I guess what throws me most is I didn't even enjoy it. I liked everything I ate and drank sure, but I've had this thought that "cheating" would be like OH YEAH I MISS THIS and its not. It doesn't feel like this big splurge like I thought it would...maybe because it wasn't something I was like..looking forward to like I'm dying waiting for our county fair. Now I sort of question how I'll feel then, or even how I'll feel during any future Disney trips because the fair and Disney to me are very food based events for me. Could it possibly be...the world doesn't revolve around food



I did something similar last night --  I had a piece of pepperoni pizza, a slice of bacon pizza and an order of fries -- all from our local pizza place.  It was really good, but then after dinner I just felt full and not good.  In the end, it definintely wasn't worth the points!


----------



## bumbershoot

robinb said:


> Molly, how the heck did I miss this?!?  Congratulations!!



Thank you!



LockShockBarrel said:


> I don't know what the hell I was thinking today. Today was really the first day since joining WW that I really said 'screw it' and did what I wanted at least part of the day. I didn't even enjoy it.
> 
> I had a bagel for breakfast with a little peanut butter which was fine because I knew I wouldn't eat again for awhile. Then I ended up going out with a friend and ate my new "regular" order at Red Robin and was fine with that, didn't even eat all my fries and only had one pop. After that we ended up at Cold Stone Creamery. I don't even really care for their stuff because I think it's ridiculously priced. I had a small size but with a lot of mix in stuff (one of their signature thingies). We saw Pacific Rim then came home and I mixed myself a drink. I know I'm way over on daily points, I took a good chunk out of my weeklies which I shouldn't be that worried about because I rarely use too many of them, and we're skipping a week of the at work sessions (and yes I know I could go to a center) because over half the group is out of a town so I have time to "fix" things.
> 
> I know somewhere in my head that it's not like I ruined everything with my eating tonight and that its totally allowed with the weekly allowance, I guess my thought process is just skewed. In the "old days" this would have felt like nothing and I would have had a bigger burger, more pop and a bigger ice cream so technically this is an improvement, but compared to how I've been doing this feels like a huge failure.
> 
> I guess what throws me most is I didn't even enjoy it. I liked everything I ate and drank sure, but I've had this thought that "cheating" would be like OH YEAH I MISS THIS and its not. It doesn't feel like this big splurge like I thought it would...maybe because it wasn't something I was like..looking forward to like I'm dying waiting for our county fair. Now I sort of question how I'll feel then, or even how I'll feel during any future Disney trips because the fair and Disney to me are very food based events for me. Could it possibly be...the world doesn't revolve around food



Its weird how the world doesn't revolve around food, isn't it?  I thought it did (and with wdw it kind of does but mainly so we have tasty "fuel" for our days). 

For DH it would be blamed on the cold stone. He reacts weirdly to corn syrup and all their vanilla-base favors have it. He and DS can only Jane chocolate there bc it's not corn syrup based. Some people have wild reaction to that sweetener and it can be the cause of a binge. Not that yours was such a thing, you controlled it, but it seems to have surprised you!



TenThousandVolts said:


> Well, I had my second meeting and so my first week of weight watchers gave me a loss of - drumroll ......... 1.4 lbs. Kind of lame but better than nothing. I was really perfect on the plan too. I ended up with about half my weeklies leftover and most of my activity points leftover.  I am used to losing 4-6 lbs the first week of any diet so I am a bit letdown- but this eating plan feels healthy, smart, and sustainable over the long-term so I am not going to stick with it. They say it is better to lose slowly, right?
> 
> LockShockBarrell- your day of mayhem sounds like a letdown- I guess that is a good thing since you will be less likely to repeat it. I have only been doing weight watchers for a week so I have no desire to have a free-for-all YET, but I know it will happen eventually and I will try to remember what a lack of pay-off it was for you.
> 
> Yesterday I took my sons to NYC for a day of sightseeing. I was nervous about staying on track but it turned out fine. I inadvertently came in a few under on my points. Normally I would find something to eat to reach 26 but it was so late by the time I got home I had to hit the sack.  I calculated our walking yesterday and it came in between 5 and 6 miles.
> 
> New challenge today- it is my birthday-and the kids will want cake.



1.4 is great even for a first week. Did you eat more veggies and fruits than normal? More whole grains?  Just keep going and see what happens the next couple weeks. 

I'm biased but yes I think a bit slower is a nice way to lose. But I have horrid self esteem issues that I've needed to slowly work on, so a super fast loss would have been hard on my mind. Slowish and steady gets you there the same as if you'd lost 5 lbs this first week.


----------



## StayCool

How do you deal with the carb cravings? I'm a carb addict.  I love bread, pasta, candy... My goal right now is to eliminate carbs from my morning at the very least. So no more cereal and I have been sticking to eggs most mornings. Does this get better?  I know I can have *anything* in moderation, but I really need to get this under control. It's like I can be completely full, but I still have to have carbs before bed. Usually in the form of ice cream.  Erf.


----------



## jdanjou

StayCool said:


> How do you deal with the carb cravings? I'm a carb addict.  I love bread, pasta, candy... My goal right now is to eliminate carbs from my morning at the very least. So no more cereal and I have been sticking to eggs most mornings. Does this get better?  I know I can have *anything* in moderation, but I really need to get this under control. It's like I can be completely full, but I still have to have carbs before bed. Usually in the form of ice cream.  Erf.



Eat your carbs!  I am a carb freak!  I love potatoes and chips and ice cream and bread and pasta...and I eat them. I just make sure to pair it with some protein. I'm not willing to give that stuff up for the rest of my life so I plan them into my day and week. I can't function if I don't have carbs for breakfast. I try to make bread light, and whole grain, and I buy the high fiber pasta (hate whole wheat) and its lower in points than the real stuff, but satisfies my cravings.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## coastgirl

Thanks for the good luck wishes, Molly.  Thank heaven I was NOT up today.

So after 3 weeks today I had a net loss of 0.1 lb.  Whoopie.  Actually, I'm ok with that, just a little po'd at myself.  I was down 1.9 this week, but that's after TWO weeks of gains.  And I just wanted to be less this week than last week, instead of MORE.  I feel like I'm back on track, but man that was a lot of work.  We had our wedding anniversary in there, and then a weekend at my SIL's.  I was kind of testing myself I think, and I don't like what I learned.  Sigh.  But, if I back up a little, in the past four weeks my net loss is 3.4, so that's ok, that's almost a lb a week.  Total is back over 30 lbs.  Man, it's HARDER at 49 than it was at 42.  

I just looked back over my tracker, and since the start of June, I walked an average of 30 mins a day, every day. Lots of days were 45 mins or an hour, but there were some days I missed.  So, that's a really good habit for me.  Yay me. 

Molly/Lockshockbarrel, interesting about the cold stone stuff.  Did anyone hear the recent research about high fructose corn syrup, that it made rats fatter than an equivalent amount of regular sucrose?  I really believe more and more that the processed food industry is out to keep us consuming no matter what, and that they are perfectly capable of manipulating the chemistry of our bodies and our food to make it harder for us to say no.  NOT an excuse to give up, but it explains a lot.  Actually ticks me off and makes me more determined.  We are trying hard to eat less processed food, and I think that's just way better for us.

Onward, ladies.  Keep fighting the good fight...


----------



## LockShockBarrel

Cold Stone was really just out of it being in front of me. To me it was like "I'm in an ice cream place...of course I'm going to get something!". I didn't go into the day saying that I was going to go crazy, it just kind of evolved into that and I figured I'd enjoy it more. 

What I'm noticing on the past few pages though..man we all go into this with different mindsets. I started May 1st and have lost less than people that have started later or at the same time. To me I'm reading these going "really you've lost more than me and you're complaining its not enough?" and I get a little . But like I said, it's just that different mindset. What I've lost is fine to me but I know others want more. I do too in a way, but I know I'll reach that point over a longer span of time. I don't do well with making big changes all at once so to me (and I think I've said this before so bear with me) the little changes adding up are better than what I was doing. I still eat McDonalds and pizza and all that, just less or order different things. Jumping into crazy different eating and workouts and all that will end in failure for me.


----------



## NC State

Down another .4 this week (41.8 total).  I'll take it!  It's better than a gain ;-)


----------



## eh24fan

I knew my Tuesday night pizza feast was going to bite me in the butt -- went to weigh in last night and I was up 1.6lbs.  I know it was the salt that did me in....I knew it when I ate it.  I was reall down about it last night, mad at myself and irritated.  But you know what?  It's ok!  I can learn from it and just make better choices this week.


----------



## bumbershoot

LockShockBarrel said:


> I started May 1st and have lost less than people that have started later or at the same time. To me I'm reading these going "really you've lost more than me and you're complaining its not enough?" and I get a little . But like I said, it's just that different mindset. What I've lost is fine to me but I know others want more. I do too in a way, but I know I'll reach that point over a longer span of time.








NC State said:


> Down another .4 this week (41.8 total).  I'll take it!  It's better than a gain ;-)



Woo!



eh24fan said:


> IBut you know what?  It's ok!  I can learn from it and just make better choices this week.



Great attitude!




I'm back on the avocados again.  Man do I love those things....


----------



## robinb

rainboots said:


> Hi!
> My very first post on DISBoards, and it is about my weight loss journey....  Gotta find motivation wherever I can, right?
> My name is Cari, and I started WW (this time) on May 1.  By the end of June, I lost 20 pounds, and here I sit.  It is the end of July and I am stagnant.  I did WW back in 2004-2006, and was successful, never to goal, but close.  Then along came the kids...
> 
> We are planning an early February trip to WDW, and I would really like to be close to goal by then.  I would like to say it is because I want to be healthy and not have aches and pains while walking the parks, but mostly, I just want to look good in my pictures!  I want to hold my head high and be confident, and not spend 30 seconds each picture trying to adjust to how I might look thinnest.
> 
> Anyhow!  I am excited to join in, I can't wait to 'meet' you all!


Welcome to the DIS and the thread Cari!   20 pounds in 2 months was great!  WW says to expect to lose 1-2 lbs per week and that sounds right on track with a nice big first week loss.  Did you change anything in the last 3 weeks?  Have you stopped measuring or tracking?  Have you increased your activity level?


----------



## jmv223

> And today I hit the top of my healthy weight range.   I'm at a healthy BMI, which is just unbelievable! I haven't seen this weight since I was in my early, maybe mid, 20s. It was the 90s, people! I was wearing high-waisted pants the last time I was here.



Congratulations!  That's awesome!  

I think I need to check out the active link thing.  My summer job is teaching swim lessons, and some days I'm in the water as many as 8 hours.  I haven't added that to my activity points because I don't know what to count it as!  I don't want to eat the extra points but I'd love to know how much I'm really doing.  

I'm down another 1.5 as of yesterday, and today I noticed it was easier climbing in and out of the pool!  My goal is to be down another 25 before I begin my clinical rotation in mid-October and I really want to hit my final goal by graduation in May.


----------



## rainboots

Thank you, RobinB!  
We vacationed the week of the 4th, and I fell apart.  The next weeks had family reunions and birthdays, which I did NOT navigate well.  And once I fall off track, I blow the rest of the week, for some reason.

Starting on Wednesday, I am tracking faithfully again.  Good, bad or ugly.  I will have a loss next WI.  I also told DH for the next week, to please ask if I am tracking something.  I told him after this week, he isn't allowed to ask again, but this week, I need the pressure and accountability! 
I was up 1.2 this week, so it needs to go.  I have family coming to town tonight, so it will be a challenge for me.  

I need to work on activity, that is a big weakness for me.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Welcome rainboots! congrats on the -20lbs!
Sorry about the gain ehfan- but good attitude. 
RobinB-  I think I remember you from the DVC disboards, I used to frequent a few years ago. (I haven't been on the disboards in a long while but this thread brought me back. I wasn't crazy about the official weight watchers community boards)

I have been sticking to the plan like glue and I am losing but so ..S....L....O....W....L....Y  - I shouldn't be so impatient and be glad that I am finally moving in the right direction. I am going to work on that attitude today. Positive thoughts, positive self-talk...

Completely off topic, but did you guys see the movie coming out this December "Saving Mr. Banks"  It looks like a must see for any Disney fan. If you haven't heard of it do a google search and watch the trailer.


----------



## coastgirl

eh24fan, I have had the same experience, and I even have told myself no more eating out the day before WI.  I can eat out healthfully in the long run, but I will do it on Thursday not Tuesday--because I WI Wednesday and it's just too de-motivating when the scale lies for a temporary reason.

Rainboots I had a similar experience the last couple of weeks, a day or two that totally blows the budget, and then difficulty getting back on track. I wonder if anyone wants to share their strategy (or challenges!) on that.  

When I was away visiting family, I tried to track most everything and I saw how it affected my totals--like, no weeklies left really early in the week! I just found that depressing, and I don't think it helped me want to track for the rest of the week--until I had a "clean slate" at the start of my next week.  On the other hand, I can see NOW how easy it is to eat way more than I intended, so maybe it was a good lesson.  (And boy oh boy, a few glasses of wine can do some major damage!  Better off eating ice cream or chips--almost!)

So what works, and what doesn't, when you have one of those days? (Or weekends...)


----------



## TenThousandVolts

coastgirl said:


> So what works, and what doesn't, when you have one of those days? (Or weekends...)



I would love to hear strategies on this also- getting back on the horse after a fall is one of my problem areas.


----------



## coastgirl

I've got another question.  Does anyone use the WW pedometer?  I have had TERRIBLE luck with pedometers, they all seem to register 3 steps for every one I take, or else I hit the stoopid buttons with my arm or something and keep re-setting them. I have three in my bathroom cabinet that don't work.  I would like to try the pedometer for our upcoming trip, so I can see if I really am burning a decent amount of energy and either relax about my food accordingly or step it up. (My goals for vacation are simply not to gain A LOT  )  I have NOT even looked at their pedometer because I have had such bad luck with others, but it might be worth it for my trip.  (Please don't bother recommending other brands, I am really not interested in buying any more, and as I am in Canada the brands are often not available.)  If you have tried the WW one, or have feedback from people you know who have, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## eh24fan

I was wondering about the ActiveLink too!


----------



## pwdebbie

It's been over a week since I last checked in.  Just don't get the computer time like I used to.  

Someone mentioned discovering that the world doesn't revolve around food. I discovered that in April at WDW.  All that food I had been promising myself turned out to be major disappointments.  My tastes have definitely changed.

After plateauing since 5/14 I finally reached a new low.  88 lbs even.


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:


> It's been over a week since I last checked in.  Just don't get the computer time like I used to.
> 
> Someone mentioned discovering that the world doesn't revolve around food. I discovered that in April at WDW.  All that food I had been promising myself turned out to be major disappointments.  My tastes have definitely changed.
> 
> After plateauing since 5/14 I finally reached a new low.  88 lbs even.



I agree!  That happened to me at my last DL trip! The corn dog I wait all year for wasn't as good as I remembered.  The macaroon I packed a dozen of in my luggage on the trip before?  One was enough for me.  Weird.

Congrats on breaking through your plateau!


----------



## LockShockBarrel

It was me saying the world doesn't revolve around food. 

It's weird...there are times when have something like a piece of cake or whatever and its like "OH this is so good!!" and it's because I'm not eating it as much therefore it's like I'm almost more sensitive to that pleasure. I don't know how else to explain it. I'm a bit afraid though with losing my taste or just not being used to eating as much or eating heavier food because there's times where I want to be eating it. I would hate to lose my enjoyment of things like Disney and the fair (my 2 big food places). Not that those places wouldn't be fun without food, not that I can't split the difference and have some of the food or just smaller portions of it. I suppose it's something like I'm not finding something to replace that "joy" or that gratification that I've always gotten from eating.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

LockShockBarrel said:


> It was me saying the world doesn't revolve around food.
> 
> It's weird...there are times when have something like a piece of cake or whatever and its like "OH this is so good!!" and it's because I'm not eating it as much therefore it's like I'm almost more sensitive to that pleasure...


I agree completely. In many ways I am enjoying food much more than before WW. Not just treats, but my regular meals too. I think because I am very mindful of what I choose to put in my mouth, I only choose things I really like to eat. At the same time I am not bombarding my taste buds with a ton of stuff all through the day- so when I do eat, like you said, it is as if I more able to enjoy the sensation of the food I am eating.


----------



## bumbershoot

.2 down!  Woo!


----------



## bumbershoot

pwdebbie said:


> After plateauing since 5/14 I finally reached a new low.  88 lbs even.



Wow!  You are amazing!




I enjoy my food SO much more now. And there's no guilt because I'm either working it in to my day or I'm at Disney and have given myself permission to indulge as I wish. Food without guilt tastes a million times better to me.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

bumbershoot said:


> .2 down!  Woo!


 every little bit counts!


----------



## dreamlinda

Subscribing...  Picture is of DH and I at near goal, that was 2 years ago and we have been going the wrong way ever since.  Starting again this week, one of the many getting back on program, why oh why do we ever fall off!!!!!!!


----------



## rainboots

Hi Linda! 
I am new here too, only posted two times so far, but it certainly is encouraging to be around people with the same struggle!

I totally get the world NOT revolving around food anymore, but there are those other days where I plan out every serving ahead, and it feels like my life DOES still revolve around food, but in a different way. I hope over time, the planning becomes more natural and simple as I add more healthy meals into our rotation!

I actually took a bite of a donut that looked so yummy today. I  spit it out because it tasted bad, & I didn't want to count the points on something that was gross!!


----------



## rainboots

bumbershoot said:
			
		

> .2 down!  Woo!



way to go!!!


----------



## keahgirl8

rainboots said:


> Hi Linda!
> I am new here too, only posted two times so far, but it certainly is encouraging to be around people with the same struggle!
> 
> I totally get the world NOT revolving around food anymore, but there are those other days where I plan out every serving ahead, and it feels like my life DOES still revolve around food, but in a different way. I hope over time, the planning becomes more natural and simple as I add more healthy meals into our rotation!
> 
> I actually took a bite of a donut that looked so yummy today. I  spit it out because it tasted bad, & I didn't want to count the points on something that was gross!!



It will become part of your routine and it won't be a big deal anymore!


----------



## bumbershoot

dreamlinda said:


> Subscribing...  Picture is of DH and I at near goal, that was 2 years ago and we have been going the wrong way ever since.  Starting again this week, one of the many getting back on program, why oh why do we ever fall off!!!!!!!



I don't know why we do it, but glad you're back!



rainboots said:


> Hi Linda!
> I am new here too, only posted two times so far, but it certainly is encouraging to be around people with the same struggle!
> 
> I totally get the world NOT revolving around food anymore, but there are those other days where I plan out every serving ahead, and it feels like my life DOES still revolve around food, but in a different way. I hope over time, the planning becomes more natural and simple as I add more healthy meals into our rotation!
> 
> I actually took a bite of a donut that looked so yummy today. I  spit it out because it tasted bad, & I didn't want to count the points on something that was gross!!



Life is too short for bad donuts!!!!  Save yourself for the truly delicious ones.  

For me so far it's mental shifts.  Like tonight I really would like to eat more of my Weekly points (weigh in was today so my Weeklies are fresh and brand new, and it's my cycle and I want some darned cashews!), but then I remembered that tomorrow we're going to head up to a local festival, and I want some Indian food with rice, and maybe they'll have something else, and maybe if it's hot again tomorrow I'll have a beer.  Those things along with more normal food for tomorrow mean I should probably conserve the Weeklies.

And my brain and stomach went (well, my stomach agreed until I started writing about it, so maybe I should just go to bed) "hmm, OK, sounds good".  Before it would have been mental torture, would have felt like dieting, etc etc.  But this was a shift of "well of course I'll save it up for the "fun" food tomorrow".  Plus, we're walking there (uphill) so I'll get an activity point or two, too.


----------



## pwdebbie

It was worth it!  Oh, yes, it was!  

Had a big piece of cake yesterday from a bakery over an hour away from us.  We had him make our parents' 50th anniversary cake nine years ago and yesterday my sister had his cake for her dh's retirement party.  So it is not like I can get this cake any time I want.  It is the. best. cake. ever.  Having once been a cake decorator, I am picky about cakes.  This one was awesome and worth every single point what I ate.  I totally enjoyed it.  Dd took a picture of me and said she was going to show it to our leader.  I told her to go right ahead as long as she put a caption on it -- It Was Worth It! 

I have until Tuesday evening now to lose the pounds I put on from the party, lol.


----------



## Terry36

Hi, I'm new to WW's as of Thursday! I've been walking and exercising for at least a month now but instead of loosing I've gained 5 lbs . So I decided to seek additional help/resources. I have several family members who're currently members and have lost a great deal of weight. Hoping to drop at least 20 lbs...


----------



## StayCool

Well I'm still hanging in there for the moment. I kind of feel like my life is so unpredictable that it makes it difficult for me to plan for food. I'm trying and I'm trying to plan for splurges instead of doing what I want all the time. I get tired of thinking about food all the time though. 

Next week I am going camping and I am already wondering how it is going to plan out. I know I'm going to want some smores and I'm not sure what kinds of food to bring that will keep me full and happy but are simple and won't go bad. There will be some hiking and activity outside of my usual, but erf. It seems overwhelming. I don't want to mess up my whole week and I know that once I do screw up I have a bad tendency to fall off the wagon until the next time I am supposed to weigh in. 

Does anyone have any suggestions or personal experience?


----------



## bumbershoot

StayCool said:


> Well I'm still hanging in there for the moment. I kind of feel like my life is so unpredictable that it makes it difficult for me to plan for food. I'm trying and I'm trying to plan for splurges instead of doing what I want all the time. I get tired of thinking about food all the time though.
> 
> Next week I am going camping and I am already wondering how it is going to plan out. I know I'm going to want some smores and I'm not sure what kinds of food to bring that will keep me full and happy but are simple and won't go bad. There will be some hiking and activity outside of my usual, but erf. It seems overwhelming. I don't want to mess up my whole week and I know that once I do screw up I have a bad tendency to fall off the wagon until the next time I am supposed to weigh in.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions or personal experience?



Right now calculate the points for a typical smore you might make.  It's a good time to know yourself; how much chocolate do you put on it, etc.  What brand of graham cracker.  Get the EXACT info and calculate it right now so you know.  It's so much easier to calculate splurges a day or more ahead of time than it is to right before you eat it or, worse, AFTER.  

I think there's a menu thread on the camping forum; that might be helpful for you. 

Not sure what sorts of things you eat while camping, but if by any chance what you like falls inside of the Power Foods list, maybe you could switch to Simply Filling for your camping-time?  That way you just count the things that aren't part of SF.  You can switch from Points to Simply Filling even day by day, so it might be easier for you to feel on plan if you're doing that.


----------



## StayCool

bumbershoot said:


> Right now calculate the points for a typical smore you might make.  It's a good time to know yourself; how much chocolate do you put on it, etc.  What brand of graham cracker.  Get the EXACT info and calculate it right now so you know.  It's so much easier to calculate splurges a day or more ahead of time than it is to right before you eat it or, worse, AFTER.
> 
> I think there's a menu thread on the camping forum; that might be helpful for you.
> 
> Not sure what sorts of things you eat while camping, but if by any chance what you like falls inside of the Power Foods list, maybe you could switch to Simply Filling for your camping-time?  That way you just count the things that aren't part of SF.  You can switch from Points to Simply Filling even day by day, so it might be easier for you to feel on plan if you're doing that.



I didn't think about the simply filling. I've never done it so I would have to do some reading. That might work out easier. I really am not sure what foods we will be eating because I'm going with a friend of mine who is NOT a planner and has children that she has to strongly encourage to eat. Our dietary goals/needs are not even close. 

The only really not so great things that I am looking forward to are some beers by the fire and a couple of smores. Otherwise I'm ok with eating whatever.


----------



## Mom_Rides

Week 6 update: 

Down 4.6!!!!!!  Total lost 20.8.

I'm totally shocked. I really am. I did not eat well this week. Had a lot of junk, picked at things here and there and didn't exercise a single bit. But I will take it and its ramped me up to push on.

DH is tracking food, although not through WW and he has lost 30 lbs. I'm proud of us!!!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Terry36 said:


> Hi, I'm new to WW's as of Thursday! I've been walking and exercising for at least a month now but instead of loosing I've gained 5 lbs . So I decided to seek additional help/resources. I have several family members who're currently members and have lost a great deal of weight. Hoping to drop at least 20 lbs...


Welcome!!! Same thing happened to me when I started jogging 
you aren't alone


----------



## TenThousandVolts

wow mom_rides! keep up the good work! 

I feel like I have eaten way too much this weekend- I tracked everything and went over my daily points each day but I am fine overall. My week ended on Saturday and I finished with like 36 weekly points left.  

pwdebbie- glad you enjoyed the cake- sounds worth it!


----------



## bumbershoot

StayCool said:


> I didn't think about the simply filling. I've never done it so I would have to do some reading. That might work out easier. I really am not sure what foods we will be eating because I'm going with a friend of mine who is NOT a planner and has children that she has to strongly encourage to eat. Our dietary goals/needs are not even close.
> 
> The only really not so great things that I am looking forward to are some beers by the fire and a couple of smores. Otherwise I'm ok with eating whatever.



I haven't done it, either, but someone was talking about it at my meeting and so it came to mind!

mmm, beer...... 




Mom_Rides said:


> Week 6 update:
> 
> Down 4.6!!!!!!  Total lost 20.8.
> 
> I'm totally shocked. I really am. I did not eat well this week. Had a lot of junk, picked at things here and there and didn't exercise a single bit. But I will take it and its ramped me up to push on.
> 
> DH is tracking food, although not through WW and he has lost 30 lbs. I'm proud of us!!!



Woo!

I'm continuing to try to figure out how long it takes the body to metabolize the loss of a pound, to figure out really when it happens.  It's got to be behind things like "I ate really well for 2 weeks, didn't lose, ate a lot the next week, lost a bunch".  Know what I mean?  (of course sometimes I think that suddenly eating a bunch can shock our bodies, LOL, scare it into losing some poundage)

Congrats to the hubby, too!


----------



## StayCool

It's funny thinking about it, but camping is probably one of the few things that I enjoy doing that I don't associate with "I can't wait to go so I can eat (fill in the blank)!" So that's a good thing for me anyway.  I'm already looking forward to going to the state fair so I can have fried dough.  

Today was weigh in day for me and I was surprisingly down 1.4. Yesterday I had to take my dad for eye surgery and went down to the cafeteria. I picked up a yogurt parfait and when I calculated the points it was waaaay too many. It didn't even taste that great so I ate half of it. Blah. But I did have Taco Bell last night and I was not brave enough to figure out the points for that.  

Keeping one foot in front of the other...


----------



## pwdebbie

Mom_Rides said:


> Week 6 update:
> 
> Down 4.6!!!!!!  Total lost 20.8.
> 
> I'm totally shocked. I really am. I did not eat well this week. Had a lot of junk, picked at things here and there and didn't exercise a single bit. But I will take it and its ramped me up to push on.
> 
> DH is tracking food, although not through WW and he has lost 30 lbs. I'm proud of us!!!



Kudos to both of you!


----------



## rainboots

bumbershoot said:


> I'm continuing to try to figure out how long it takes the body to metabolize the loss of a pound, to figure out really when it happens.  It's got to be behind things like "I ate really well for 2 weeks, didn't lose, ate a lot the next week, lost a bunch".  Know what I mean?  (of course sometimes I think that suddenly eating a bunch can shock our bodies, LOL, scare it into losing some poundage)
> 
> Congrats to the hubby, too!



After a mostly off-track July, I tracked like crazy this week, and I have lost close to 3# in one week.  I swear that my body does better when I change it up a little!   I am excited about WI today, because I will hit my 10%! And I am thisclose to weighing what I did before having DD#1!  

For camping, I took sugar snap peas (I can eat them by the bagful), Ball Park Lean Beef hot dogs (don't taste great, but for 2pts+ each, I make it work), egg beaters to cook in the skillet, and I can get Meijer brand Center Cut bacon, 3 slices for 1 amazingly delicious point!!!  Mmmmmm!  

Another thing I keep dealing with is that I *know* I am in smaller jeans, but in the mirror, I don't see myself as any smaller.  I wish I could SEE the difference.  Oh well, I will let my measurements & the scale tell me.


----------



## coastgirl

Just looking at rainboots' comment about wearing smaller jeans but not looking smaller.  You know you do!  I saw my sister last week and that's always good for "you look great, how much more have you lost?"  It helps a lot. 

I got my hair cut last night. I always HATE the mirror at the hairdresser's because with wet hair and in a black cape (I look terrible in black) I always look unrecognizable to myself.  Fat face, fat neck in high contrast to that black cape.  Last night I thought, hmm, my face is looking more like I see it in my minds eye, that's starting to look like me.  (Me in need of an eye lift, but you know, you can't have everything!)  

So rainboots made me think of that.  May you find a mirror you don't expect, and see good things in it today!

I used every. Single. Point. at my disposal last week.  We had friends over on Sunday whom we haven't seen in months, and while the food totals were not great, half a bottle of wine and a couple of glasses of sangria did the MAJOR damage.  I used the last couple of days to eat frugally and build up my APs so I at least broke even on the week. (I think I had 4 APs left, but while I am a good tracker, I am not perfect, so I like to have more than that for wriggle room.)  The home scale this morning isn't looking good...I should be happy if there's no gain, but I really wanted a loss.  WI is after work.  Only one more week until we go away, and I really wanted to be at a different milestone for that trip.  I thought  I'd make it, as I was 4 lbs from that goal a month ago...and I'm still 4 lbs from that goal.


----------



## keahgirl8

rainboots said:


> After a mostly off-track July, I tracked like crazy this week, and I have lost close to 3# in one week.  I swear that my body does better when I change it up a little!   I am excited about WI today, because I will hit my 10%! And I am thisclose to weighing what I did before having DD#1!
> 
> For camping, I took sugar snap peas (I can eat them by the bagful), Ball Park Lean Beef hot dogs (don't taste great, but for 2pts+ each, I make it work), egg beaters to cook in the skillet, and I can get Meijer brand Center Cut bacon, 3 slices for 1 amazingly delicious point!!!  Mmmmmm!
> 
> Another thing I keep dealing with is that I *know* I am in smaller jeans, but in the mirror, I don't see myself as any smaller.  I wish I could SEE the difference.  Oh well, I will let my measurements & the scale tell me.



Congrats on the loss!  You will see yourself differently.  For me, it happened all of a sudden!

Try Applegate hot dogs.  The smaller ones are also 2 points, but they are SO good!


----------



## jmv223

rainboots said:


> I can get Meijer brand Center Cut bacon, 3 slices for 1 amazingly delicious point!!!  Mmmmmm!



Oh my goodness!  I had no idea!  Is all center cut bacon that low?  We don't have Meijer here, but I can get my sister to bring it to me from Kentucky if I need to! 

I'm still getting over the not seeing myself as big as I really was until I look at pictures of me.   But I do remember a moment the first time I did WW about 7 years ago.  I was at the gym and saw a woman's leg in the mirror out of the corner of my eye.  It was a huge ah ha moment when I realized that was my thin, muscular leg!  I will get there again!

I lost 1 pound this week, but considering I ate every point I had (I've been starving the last few days) and had salty hot dogs for dinner last night, I'm pretty pleased.  

I'm still a little bummed it's not coming off as fast as it did in the past, but I keep reminding myself of my friend who lost 30+ pounds on WW, never losing a full pound at any weigh in.  She just just kept plugging along and she did great, and 7 years later, she's still at her goal weight!


----------



## rainboots

I would take your points calculator to the store and check!  I happened to run into my leader at the grocery store, and she pointed it out to me!  

Down 4.6 here, too!  YEEEHAAA!!!  Hit my 10%!  Feeling re-energized!


----------



## Goofygirl17

I'm back from a 2 1/2 week vacation and ready to get back on track!  I know I overate at Disney and I definitely have some water retention but I'm going to weigh in on Saturday at my regular meeting.


----------



## jdanjou

rainboots said:


> After a mostly off-track July, I tracked like crazy this week, and I have lost close to 3# in one week.  I swear that my body does better when I change it up a little!   I am excited about WI today, because I will hit my 10%! And I am thisclose to weighing what I did before having DD#1!
> 
> For camping, I took sugar snap peas (I can eat them by the bagful), Ball Park Lean Beef hot dogs (don't taste great, but for 2pts+ each, I make it work), egg beaters to cook in the skillet, and I can get Meijer brand Center Cut bacon, 3 slices for 1 amazingly delicious point!!!  Mmmmmm!
> 
> Another thing I keep dealing with is that I *know* I am in smaller jeans, but in the mirror, I don't see myself as any smaller.  I wish I could SEE the difference.  Oh well, I will let my measurements & the scale tell me.



Fwiw-the Oscar Mayer extra lean franks taste soooo much better. My husband didn't even realize they were low fat hot dogs. And they are 2PP for 1 or 3 PP for 2. They are my new favorite!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## eh24fan

WI was last night....I'm down 3lbs from last week!!!  I was thrilled.  I'm at 8lbs total, which isn't HUGE but it's progress and I like progress.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

wow, looks like everybody is doing great!
Goofygirl- Good job getting right back to your meeting after vacation, that is hard to do, especially if you expect a gain, but sometimes the hard thing is the right thing. 
Coastgirl- omg I hate the mirror at the hairdresser too!


> May you find a mirror you don't expect, and see good things in it today!


 What a nice sentiment!

I was down 2# at my meeting. That makes 3.4 in 2 weeks.
I have been really slack about exercise this week so I am heading out for a jog.


----------



## NC State

Up .8 so I just regain the past two weeks.  I had attended a birthday party, a cookout and ate out a few more times than normal.


----------



## pwdebbie

Goofygirl17 said:


> I'm back from a 2 1/2 week vacation and ready to get back on track!  I know I overate at Disney and I definitely have some water retention but I'm going to weigh in on Saturday at my regular meeting.



I hope you had a great trip.  And good for you for being determined to weigh in Saturday even though you think you may be up a bit.


----------



## jdanjou

This I the first week in about 7 months that I've faithfully tracked all week and the scale is definitely agreeing with me. I'm actually looking forward to weighing in on Saturday. I have 24 weeks left until our Disney trip and want to lose 35 pounds. I know I can do it, I just need to stay committed. I know that if I track I lose, it just seems so hard sometimes.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## eh24fan

Tracking is huge for me.  Anything that goes in my mouth, gets tracked on my phone immediately.  Between that and weighing in at meetings, I'm accountable to myself and to my meeting.  I have figured out that I need that accountability.  I need someone to look at me and say you lost, you gained.  

One thing I find myself thinking is "I won't be able to eat this when my points go down as I lose."  LOL


----------



## LockShockBarrel

eh24fan said:


> Tracking is huge for me.  Anything that goes in my mouth, gets tracked on my phone immediately.  Between that and weighing in at meetings, I'm accountable to myself and to my meeting.  I have figured out that I need that accountability.  I need someone to look at me and say you lost, you gained.
> 
> One thing I find myself thinking is "I won't be able to eat this when my points go down as I lose."  LOL



I'm the same way. I eat mostly the same things so I don't always track immediately but I know in my head "this was X points so I have Z left". I definitely agree about being accountable. Without the meetings its like "Oh well no one cares but me so if I slip up its not a big deal". Not that my group condemns anyone for that type of thing but you sort of don't want to disappoint them either. 

I have the same thought about the points though. I've already had to shift my thinking because I've lost 3 daily points in my journey so far and it does make a difference. But there's so much I eat still that's points dense and I don't quite know how to get around that. I'm relying on making small changes. For instance I know I've mentioned it before but my old burger of choice at Red Robin was 22 points, my new one is 17. I used to get a 14 point burger at McDonalds, now I get a 10 (well depending on what I have left for the day). I usually have frozen pizza once a week and the one I had been eating was supposed to be cut into 6 slices and eating three of them(half a pizza) came out to 23 points. Then I found a thin crust version where you're meant to cut it into 4 pieces and half of that pizza is only 16 points.  So to me, I'm still eating those things I love and crave just not so much of them or different but comparable things. I can't go quite as far as those silly articles that say fresh berries are a substitute for cake when you want something sweet. Screw that, cake is cake and when I want it, stay out of my way


----------



## bumbershoot

> So to me, I'm still eating those things I love and crave just not so much of them or different but comparable things.






Now for me, as time goes on, I'm more willing to try (and even crave) other substitutions.  Like if I eat my Red Robin veggie burger with a bun, my stomach is seriously dying by the end.  So I lettuce-wrap it.  You get all the taste of the condiments and Boca patty (or for omnivores the hamburger), without the extra 10 points or so for the bun.  And that gives me 10 points back for my ranch dressing that is split between salad and some fries.  

And, weirdly, berries are working their way up the "this is dessert" scale for me.  If I had a store-bought cake in front of me vs a bunch of wonderful organic berries, I'm choosing the berries.  If I have a home-made cake, or a seriously deluxe gourmet cake with REAL ingredients, though, I'm going for the cake.

And the berries.  Because berries are 0 points.  



All that said, I've been having a really challenging week and a half!  I have been taking WAY too many tastes of the kidlet's food, or snagging chips as I walk through the kitchen.  Ack!  I have a typical amount of bites that I'm able to get away with without tracking, but these 10 days have been above and beyond that.  I'm finding myself having to track "3 points bites/licks/tastes"...but I never do it immediately, I have to have a proper meal where I'm full, and THEN track it.  Mental games, you know.  But I really just need to stop it.


----------



## StayCool

Okay, so I've put some planning into the camping and did prep work today. Marinated London broil and chicken tenderloins that I know the rough serving size and points for. Nectarines, bananas, and plums for snacks. Baby carrots and cut up celery and hummus for fresh veggies. Sandwich thins instead of bread. Lots of water and these 0 calorie sparkling ice drinks from Walmart. 

Now that I've listed all the good stuff and made myself look like an angel  here's the rest. Chips (kids mostly), all the makings for smores (I will definitely be having at least one!), blueberry beer and strawberritas (yum!), regular bread, peanut butter and jelly. 

And then I had 2 pieces of pizza and 4 chicken wings tonight for dinner.  But I stayed within my points... It's early yet though. 

I think camping will work out ok. Honestly my goal is to just make it through without a gain. It's supposed to rain off and on the entire week so I'm hoping we are able to get out and about.


----------



## jdanjou

Woo hoo!!!  Down 3 pounds this week.  Man that feels good!  Now I just need to keep this momentum going.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## bumbershoot

jdanjou said:


> Woo hoo!!!  Down 3 pounds this week.  Man that feels good!  Now I just need to keep this momentum going.



Wow, awesome!




I somehow managed to lose .4 despite all my snacking.  Tracking is the key!  Kept me from going wild.  And, as usual, the running and weight-lifting helps.

DH is traveling.  2 weeks ago he thought he would have a gain (home meeting just before we dropped him off at the airport) so he wore his "street" clothes.  Something like 4 lbs up from the week before.  Then he did a Saturday meeting the next week while on his trip.  Wore his normal WI clothes.  Down something like 4.2 (so .2 over what just the clothes might have been).  He did a Friday weighin before moving to his next work trip location, wore street clothes again, and he lost another .2.  But that's in his heavier clothes.  If he had worn his weigh in clothes it would have been more.  

I think he's got this eating-while-traveling thing down at last!  Very happy for him.


----------



## jdanjou

bumbershoot said:


> Wow, awesome!
> 
> I somehow managed to lose .4 despite all my snacking.  Tracking is the key!  Kept me from going wild.  And, as usual, the running and weight-lifting helps.
> 
> DH is traveling.  2 weeks ago he thought he would have a gain (home meeting just before we dropped him off at the airport) so he wore his "street" clothes.  Something like 4 lbs up from the week before.  Then he did a Saturday meeting the next week while on his trip.  Wore his normal WI clothes.  Down something like 4.2 (so .2 over what just the clothes might have been).  He did a Friday weighin before moving to his next work trip location, wore street clothes again, and he lost another .2.  But that's in his heavier clothes.  If he had worn his weigh in clothes it would have been more.
> 
> I think he's got this eating-while-traveling thing down at last!  Very happy for him.



That's awesome for both of you!  Traveling is always hard on me. I haven't quite figured out how to handle it yet, which isn't good because I have a lot of travel coming up in the next 6 months.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Goofygirl17

jdanjou said:


> Woo hoo!!!  Down 3 pounds this week.  Man that feels good!  Now I just need to keep this momentum going.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yay! 




bumbershoot said:


> Wow, awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I somehow managed to lose .4 despite all my snacking.  Tracking is the key!  Kept me from going wild.  And, as usual, the running and weight-lifting helps.
> 
> DH is traveling.  2 weeks ago he thought he would have a gain (home meeting just before we dropped him off at the airport) so he wore his "street" clothes.  Something like 4 lbs up from the week before.  Then he did a Saturday meeting the next week while on his trip.  Wore his normal WI clothes.  Down something like 4.2 (so .2 over what just the clothes might have been).  He did a Friday weighin before moving to his next work trip location, wore street clothes again, and he lost another .2.  But that's in his heavier clothes.  If he had worn his weigh in clothes it would have been more.
> 
> I think he's got this eating-while-traveling thing down at last!  Very happy for him.



That's great for you and DH!!  WTG!

I went to my meeting yesterday after missing 4 meetings.  I was sick the week before we left and then missed 3 because we were away.  I was very nervous about weighing in but I'm only up 2 

Now to stick with tracking and see what I can lose this week.


----------



## djy252

Hello Everyone -  I just joined WW last Monday - Im hoping to lose 40 pounds - I don't think I am doing very good tracking my points - its confusing to me - my problem is I don't eat enough - I don't like chocolate and don't eat desserts, not a bread eater -I just don't eat right - I never eat breakfast and only once in awhile eat lunch - I have to learn to eat more - I have never been heavy in my life but the last 10 years I gained it all - I am 51 and have some stomach problems (acid reflex to where it has damaged my esophagus to where I had to have surgery on it last week) where my doc said it imperative that I lose weight - so here I am - looking for all the help I can get - I go tomorrow morning for my second meeting - do people lose much during the 1st week?  Fingers crossed I atleast lost some!!


----------



## bumbershoot

Goofygirl17 said:


> I went to my meeting yesterday after missing 4 meetings.  I was sick the week before we left and then missed 3 because we were away.  I was very nervous about weighing in but I'm only up 2



That's pretty good for being sick and away.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

djy252 said:


> Hello Everyone -  I just joined WW last Monday - Im hoping to lose 40 pounds - I don't think I am doing very good tracking my points - its confusing to me - my problem is I don't eat enough - I don't like chocolate and don't eat desserts, not a bread eater -I just don't eat right - I never eat breakfast and only once in awhile eat lunch - I have to learn to eat more - I have never been heavy in my life but the last 10 years I gained it all - I am 51 and have some stomach problems (acid reflex to where it has damaged my esophagus to where I had to have surgery on it last week) where my doc said it imperative that I lose weight - so here I am - looking for all the help I can get - I go tomorrow morning for my second meeting - do people lose much during the 1st week?  Fingers crossed I atleast lost some!!


welcome! just keep going to meetings and keep tracking and it will get easier and easier.  Have you been trying to eat breakfast since starting ww? I know for me, skipping meals leads to binging later in the day. I hate to say "force yourself to eat" but I think if you just try to get some good quality calories in for breakfast, it will make the rest of the day easier. Also, I think skipping meals is probably bad for your acid reflux.
I think most people lose something the first week- but not everyone. I hope you have good news on the scale tomorrow


----------



## TenThousandVolts

wow bumbershoot! I am really inspired by you- consistently losing weight even at a healthy BMI! The less you have to lose the harder it is- but you make it look easy! Many times I have lost weight and come near a healthy BMI or I squeak into a healthy range, like 24.8 or so- but then I fall apart, I lose focus, or plateau or something.  You are my role model to keep up the good work when I get to that goal. Proud of you!


----------



## bumbershoot

TenThousandVolts said:


> wow bumbershoot! I am really inspired by you- consistently losing weight even at a healthy BMI! The less you have to lose the harder it is- but you make it look easy! Many times I have lost weight and come near a healthy BMI or I squeak into a healthy range, like 24.8 or so- but then I fall apart, I lose focus, or plateau or something.  You are my role model to keep up the good work when I get to that goal. Proud of you!



Wow, thank you!

I tell you, it's the jogging (which my body likes...if I didn't like jogging I wouldn't do it, but I always enjoyed it when fitter).  And the weight-lifting.  When I say "weights" I don't mean heavy-heavy weights.  My bicep curls are still at 20 lbs, which is more than what I started at, but it's light compared to what others are doing in that weight machine room.  But just lifting a little bit is good for metabolism and bones!  

I'm seriously considering calling a halt to the losing until after the Tower of Terror 10-miler, because it would be wonderful to eat more during this training.  This coming Friday will be my first 8 mile run (knock wood!) and it's hard to do that sort of thing when eating-to-lose.  So that would be 2 months of maintaining then I could see how I felt about purposely losing more after I got home.  It's frustrating b/c MY leader wants us to set a *real* goal, but the other leaders (who work as receptionists on their non-leader days) and usual receptionists encourage me to just set the goal and lose more but be free sooner.  I wish they'd stop saying that, when my leader doesn't encourage that!


----------



## kittengal13

Hi everyone! This is a fabulous board!!  Would just like to introduce myself! I first joined WW a year ago with the aim to lose two stone and lost a stone fairly quickly, and then put it on over xmas, then lost it again and I've been balancing on the same three or four pounds loss/gain ever since! 

So last weekend I thought right, let's get this second stone off, and I started back last Monday. WI this morning showed I have lost 4.25 pounds this week, wooooooo!


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

I had an abnormal weekend. Saturday I had to take a final, which took up most of my afternoon between studying/actually taking the exam, so I didn't eat a lot in the afternoon and was starving by the evening and ate more than I should have. Yesterday afternoon I went to a Marlin's game and was able to eat my regular oatmeal and fruit before we left, and brought my own lunch with me and didn't give in to any ballpark food! I was so proud of myself. After the game I had to go to a birthday dinner at Mellow Mushroom. I checked out the menu and decided to go with "build your own salad". My WW app had all the points listed for the items I put into my salad, romaine lettuce, spinach, cucumbers, green peppers, pineapple, sun dried tomatoes, and grilled chicken with balsamic vinaigrette on the side. After waiting for our table over an hour, taking all of our drink/orders (we were a party of 12), I didn't get to eat until almost 8:30. I was so hungry after going 6 1/2 hours with no food, I devoured the entire salad. I had to estimate the ounces of chicken, I believe it was close to 6 or 7 ounces. Everything else was a 0 point though, but I feel like there's no way the salad was actually that low in points? I tried to make a good choice and don't regret eating it, I even had a couple of points left at the end of the day. Today is exactly 4 months on WW for me and I weighed myself this morning... up 1.1 since Friday's weigh in. I am hoping it's because I had such a late dinner and probably too much dinner. I am usually so good on the weekends but oh well. Time to get back to a normal routine this week.


----------



## DisneyMissy318

Introducing myself ~ just joined an @Work meeting, first meeting was yesterday.  Monday meetings will definitely keep you on program for the weekend (hopefully)!

I have joined WW more times than I care to admit.  I have been heavy, seems like my whole life!  I have hovered at 250 for the past 13 years - way too long for that nonsense!

We do an annual Florida trip in October and of course, I knew it was coming and just like every other year had told myself - this is the year... you are going to do the parks without feeling winded, you can wear those cute little summer dresses... you know that conversation.  However, "myself" is not a good listener and here we are 8 weeks pre-trip and at the same weight as always.

I work on the non-clinical side of a hospital and they announced WW @ Work was starting.  I signed up immediately!  I have a gym membership (they don't know me there ).  I have a treadmill at home and a lovely neighborhood for walking.  I have the tools, shoes, work out clothes... I now have WW and eTools... everything I need to make it happen.  Now to see if it actually will!

My Bravo for yesterday was that I made it through a whole WW day - stayed at my points - and didn't feel like I missed out on anything.  That was a major accomplishment for me.  Love the 49 bonus points - they are there "just in case".  I always feel like if I go off program during a day, then the whole day is shot... why bother?!  (I know!)  But... with these points available, those slip ups can be counted and tracked and you can move on.

Looking forward to learning what I can from all of you and sharing this journey!  I feel like I've been on the road for a long time and never end up at the destination... I'd actually like to "get there" this time!

  Missy


----------



## dannirose

Hi! I'm glad I found this thread.    I joined WW in March and have lost 19 pounds to date.  I have another 30 to go but I'm finding a lot of inspiration in the program.


----------



## bumbershoot

djy252 said:


> Hello Everyone -  I just joined WW last Monday - Im hoping to lose 40 pounds - I don't think I am doing very good tracking my points - its confusing to me - my problem is I don't eat enough - I don't like chocolate and don't eat desserts, not a bread eater -I just don't eat right - I never eat breakfast and only once in awhile eat lunch - I have to learn to eat more - I have never been heavy in my life but the last 10 years I gained it all - I am 51 and have some stomach problems (acid reflex to where it has damaged my esophagus to where I had to have surgery on it last week) where my doc said it imperative that I lose weight - so here I am - looking for all the help I can get - I go tomorrow morning for my second meeting - do people lose much during the 1st week?  Fingers crossed I atleast lost some!!



Welcome!  

Many people lose a bunch the first week, though IMO it's mainly, um, "bulk" lost in the bathroom because we're eating more veggies.  It's also water.  So if you lose a bunch, yay, fun!  If not, it's OK.  Just keep going.

The biggest advice I have is to *read your materials*.  See what the Good Health Guidelines are.  Find out about the Weekly points and even Activity points.  Think about incorporating those into your way of following WW; if you choose to, it's easiest to do it at the start.  Mentally, at least.  I waited about a month to use Weeklies, then almost 3 months to start eating Activity points, and it was HARD to eat more at that point.  I'm so glad I did it though, because my particular body has been able to lose really well with all those points, and it makes my mind happier, too.  

But the basic advice is read your materials and know the program!




RapunzelsBFF said:


> Today is exactly 4 months on WW for me and I weighed myself this morning... up 1.1 since Friday's weigh in. I am hoping it's because I had such a late dinner and probably too much dinner. I am usually so good on the weekends but oh well. Time to get back to a normal routine this week.



OH sure, you ate a huge salad last night, of course you're up a little today.  Extra food in the belly. 

I think the sun-dried tomatoes might have had points, too, but really when you're using 0 point veggies on a big salad, salads can be low in points!  




DisneyMissy318 said:


> Introducing myself ~ just joined an @Work meeting, first meeting was yesterday.  Monday meetings will definitely keep you on program for the weekend (hopefully)!
> 
> I have joined WW more times than I care to admit.  I have been heavy, seems like my whole life!  I have hovered at 250 for the past 13 years - way too long for that nonsense!
> 
> We do an annual Florida trip in October and of course, I knew it was coming and just like every other year had told myself - this is the year... you are going to do the parks without feeling winded, you can wear those cute little summer dresses... you know that conversation.  However, "myself" is not a good listener and here we are 8 weeks pre-trip and at the same weight as always.
> 
> I work on the non-clinical side of a hospital and they announced WW @ Work was starting.  I signed up immediately!  I have a gym membership (they don't know me there ).  I have a treadmill at home and a lovely neighborhood for walking.  I have the tools, shoes, work out clothes... I now have WW and eTools... everything I need to make it happen.  Now to see if it actually will!
> 
> My Bravo for yesterday was that I made it through a whole WW day - stayed at my points - and didn't feel like I missed out on anything.  That was a major accomplishment for me.  Love the 49 bonus points - they are there "just in case".  I always feel like if I go off program during a day, then the whole day is shot... why bother?!  (I know!)  But... with these points available, those slip ups can be counted and tracked and you can move on.
> 
> Looking forward to learning what I can from all of you and sharing this journey!  I feel like I've been on the road for a long time and never end up at the destination... I'd actually like to "get there" this time!
> 
> Missy




FWIW my leader joined TEN separate and distinct times.  I think she hit Lifetime each time, too.  But 9 of those times, she quit after hitting Lifetime.  The tenth time, however, she finally got it.  She got it, lost it, and stayed.  Then became an employee so she couldn't quit doing the program    You are NOT alone in having joined multiple times.

I love the Weekly points too, but I actually use them in my day-to-day diet.  

Yay for WW @ Work!


----------



## jmv223

Hi DisneyMissy318!  You sound a lot like me!  I'm down almost 25 pounds, and I can't tell you how much easier it is for me to move around, and I hadn't really even realized how much my size was limiting me.  But all of a sudden everything from climbing in and out of the pool, to going up and down the stairs at home is just easier!  I'm sure you will notice the difference by the time you go to Disney in the fall!  

I hit my 10% today, and in perfect WW fashion, I lost a daily point!    It seems like that always happens to me!  I hit some milestone, yay, and then boo you have to start eating less!

I use my weekly points for treats along the way to keep me sane.  Ice cream or a glass or two of wine, or a cheese burger and fries, so I'm sure I can adjust to the loss of 7 points a week without too much stress!


----------



## keiraliz

Hello!  I'm new to the DIS, but I've been a Weight Watchers member since January 2013. I was so happy to see this thread, so I thought I would drop by and say hello.

I've struggled with my weight for as long as I can remember, but I didn't recognize it was a problem until my junior year of high school. Due to stress, I had gained about 10 or 15 pounds. Then on top of that, I was diagnosed with PCOS, which makes losing weight even harder for me. I was able to lose some weight and maintain it throughout my senior year, but since I started college two years ago, I've gained about 30 to 40 pounds. I was feeling absolutely miserable, and I was very unhappy with my body. With the recommendation of my GYN, I joined Weight Watchers in January 2013 and was finally prescribed Metformin. After a lot of struggle and learning about my body and how to eat healthy, I finally started losing weight this summer. So far I've lost a total of 11 pounds, and I have about 50 pounds or so to go. Hopefully I'll have most of the weight gone by the time I go to Disneyland next year. 

I track completely online. I do not attend meetings due to living in two different states (California is where home is, but I attend school in Tennessee). However, I rely on the support of threads like this one, and they've helped me tremendously. I've gotten close with a group of women on another message board, and their support is what helps me stay on track. They truly keep me motivated. Since starting Weight Watchers, I have been eating more fruits and vegetables, and I have learned that it's okay to have my favorite foods once in awhile instead of every day. I also have been exercising 5 days a week, at least 30 minutes a day, but my goal is increase my workouts to 60 minutes. I've very proud of my accomplishments so far, and I cannot wait to see the end results!

I'm looking forward to sharing my journey with y'all and getting to know each and every one of you!


----------



## bumbershoot

Hi Keiraliz!  I do meetings, but one of the non-meeting people on the thread who has had amazing success is keahgirl!  She did it all with the online etools.  So impressive.  

**************

I decided to bump my points up to 29.  Back when PointsPlus started in 2011 the minimum points was 29.  Then they found that some people were having problems with that, so they reduced it to 26.  The people doing it in 2011 who were losing fine had the option to increase their points up to 29.  Of course, when I joined in Feb 2012 that wasn't mentioned.  I hit 26 points at some point in the 180s and have lost a lot since then, along with my Weekly and Activity points.

As I was blathering about before, I'm having some problems with my training runs and feeling like I have adequate nutrition and calories.  I was thinking about calling this "goal" then starting to lose again after the TOT 10miler in October, but that didn't sit right with me.

Last night the whole 29vs26 point thing occurred to me, and so I bumped myself up.  We'll see how that goes!  I'll continue with my Weekly and Activity points, and it's possible I'll lose the "snag a bite of the kid's Subway sandwich ones a week" freebies I've been able to get away with, but I think it'll make my runs less, you know, fainty.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

welcome disneymissy, dannirose and keiraliz and anyone else new who I may have missed 

Good luck with the 29 points, bumbershoot.  It sounds reasonable considering how much exercise you will be doing getting ready for ToT.
When you said it used to be 29 but they realized some people were having trouble with that- I think I fall into the category of "some people"
I am just finishing up week 3- I stayed within my points this week but for the first time I really hit my weeklies- I was left with 5 weeklies and 6 (out of 14) activity points.  I am pretty sure I didn't lose anything- official weigh-in and meeting tomorrow, but my scale is pretty good. Maybe a miracle will occur while I sleep


----------



## eh24fan

You guys!!!  I had my WI tonight and was down 3lbs!!!!  I expected 2, not 3.  I'm a believer in WW at this point.  Seriously, I do not feel deprived.  I'm just more aware of what I'm eating and how much.  I've lost 11 lbs since July 10.  I had the one hiccup of a 1.6lb gain2 weeks ago and that was purely from sodium/water retention.  I was so excited when the receptionist said 3 lbs.  LOL  I know this will slow down at some point, but I have to say, the numbers going down is HUGE motivation for me.  

However, I will say, that after my meeting, I got fried chicken from the local grocery store.  I've been craving it all week and I figured tonight is the night so I have the rest of the week to overcome that one.    And it was worth the points by the way!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

eh24fan said:


> You guys!!!  I had my WI tonight and was down 3lbs!!!!  I expected 2, not 3.  I'm a believer in WW at this point.  Seriously, I do not feel deprived.  I'm just more aware of what I'm eating and how much.  I've lost 11 lbs since July 10.  I had the one hiccup of a 1.6lb gain2 weeks ago and that was purely from sodium/water retention.  I was so excited when the receptionist said 3 lbs.  LOL  I know this will slow down at some point, but I have to say, the numbers going down is HUGE motivation for me.


THAT IS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## NC State

Down 2.2 this week!  This is the most I have lost in one week in 8 months!  I ate more veggies and less meat.  I didn't cheat myself on points....I added every bad point, because I noted very point I thought I had another gain.  If you are true to yourself you will see that you can make a better tomorrow.


----------



## jdanjou

This week has been funky. I've stayed within my points, but the food hasn't necessarily been the healthiest. I'm one of those crazy people that has to weigh myself every morning. After the weekend the scale inexplicably took a 2 pound jump. It just started coming back down this morning, but I'm still 0.4 from where I was last Saturday. I'm hoping that by eating healthy today and tomorrow I will still end up with some kind of a loss on Saturday. I hate this whole "lose 3 pounds one week, gain a pound the next". It's been over a year since its been steady and consistent on the scale no matter how I eat or exercise. 

On a positive note, I started an exercise challenge last night that I found on FB. I hate exercising, but this takes all of 15 minutes. It's a 30 day guns, buns, and abs challenge. Each day there is a set of squats, push-ups, and leg lifts you have to do. I'm surprisingly not sore today, but my legs still feel like jello. Not sure how I'm going to be able to do 55 squats tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## TenThousandVolts

just back from my meeting- much to my delight I am down 1.8 lbs. 
Did not see that coming at all! That really gave me the the motivation infusion I needed- 1 week to my Disney trip, and I would love to lose a little more before I go.  
Also, I am trying to develop a strategy for the trip, any of you that have good ideas, please share.
I will pack my measurers and food scale. We will have a kitchen and a car, so that helps a lot.  I will stock up with fruits and veggies for snacks and I will still have my regular breakfast every morning (cheerios and banana)
When I eat out- which will be often- I will use the WW Eating Out book or DWLZ.com to find a comparable dish- I know the values will be off, some will be higher or lower than what I am actually eating, but maybe it will average out to be close. It is better than not tracking.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

way to go, NCState!!!

jdanjou: good luck with the exercise challenge. I don't think I could do 55 squats even if my life depended on it.


----------



## eh24fan

WTG to my fellow losers    I know it's early on for me, but I'm motivated by seeing the numbers decrease.  It lets me know that it's working, even when I eat something that I feel is "bad"  I track it and move on.  I have to get past the idea that a food is bad.  It's about portions and moderation...nothing is off limits.  I just have to account for it in my eating the rest of the day, week, etc.


----------



## pwdebbie

djy252 said:


> Hello Everyone -  I just joined WW last Monday - Im hoping to lose 40 pounds - I don't think I am doing very good tracking my points - its confusing to me - my problem is I don't eat enough - I don't like chocolate and don't eat desserts, not a bread eater -I just don't eat right - I never eat breakfast and only once in awhile eat lunch - I have to learn to eat more - I have never been heavy in my life but the last 10 years I gained it all - I am 51 and have some stomach problems (acid reflex to where it has damaged my esophagus to where I had to have surgery on it last week) where my doc said it imperative that I lose weight - so here I am - looking for all the help I can get - I go tomorrow morning for my second meeting - do people lose much during the 1st week?  Fingers crossed I atleast lost some!!



Some people have a big loss the first week, others don't.  Any loss is better than a gain!  

I have to tell you that I stopped eating Tums the day I started WW.  It was amazing to me how much better my tummy felt in just one day.


----------



## pwdebbie

Welcome to all the new folks! I haven't DISsed for a week and it was great to come here and hear all the good reports.

I was down 2.4 this week and my total off is 89.6!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

pwdebbie said:


> I was down 2.4 this week and my total off is 89.6!



Congrats on the 2.4- And BIG congrats on the 89.6! Very inspiring! How long have you been on weight watchers/


----------



## jdanjou

I have found some awesome fast food finds and I thought I would share them. I hate packing a lunch, but its hard sometimes to find good, points friendly food. I know both of these restaurants are regional, but if you have one near you, I highly suggest checking them out. 

Chick-fil-a: charbroiled chicken sandwich is only 7 points and super delicious. If you put the honey roasted BBQ sauce on its 9, and I think it's well worth it. 

Which Wich: I ordered a chicken bowl today. It had a big bed of lettuce, chicken, American cheese, grilled onions, tomatoes, BBQ sauce, croutons, and ranch for 7 points. I couldn't even finish it because it was so big. These are 2 of my go-to spots now.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LockShockBarrel

So my journey to the county fair has come and gone. I'm going to call it "the day that I almost crashed the WW app". 

So here's the past few days. I weighed in on wednesday and had lost 2lbs. About a week ago I had to buy new work pants or seriously risk having my whole department know that I enjoy brightly colored undies. I ended up buying 2 pairs because of course, I'm the perfect inbetween size. Dammit. So the larger pair is truly a bit big on me but not excessively so, and I refuse to completely smush myself into smaller size just yet. I know that in a few weeks there will be no smushing needed. 

Yesterday I ended up at the fair. Now let me explain this a little bit. Our fair isn't some rinky dink little thing with a couple rides and sheep. Erie County fair is the 2nd largest fair in NYS and the 3rd largest county fair in the country. There's tons of stuff to see and do and of course, eat. We always have new foods popping up, this year included shark and alligator kabobs which I didn't try, along with fried gummy bears and a few other things I've lost track of. I always have certain food items that are just part of my fair experience. It's stuff I associate with it, and some of it is food I only ever eat while I'm there. So pondering this all, after my little day of debauchery that I didn't enjoy a few weeks ago, I was thinking this might be the same. It wasn't. I ate like a death row inmate and enjoyed it, but I think the difference here was that I know this is a one time thing. I don't have access to this stuff all the time, and it's part of the experience. If I can get this stuff through the year, I know I'm not ever going to eat it all at once so to me, the fair is and will stay a one off screw it I'm eating what I want type thing. 

My total fair food intake was a piece of pizza, a corn dog (which isn't one of my usuals, they just smelled really good and I haven't had one in years), fried dough nuggets which I didn't finish because they were just too heavy, lime fizz, birch beer, curly fries (fresh cut, not those weird seasoned ones), and a cannoli. Then whenI got home my friend and I ended up splitting a personal size cheese pizza and some garlic breadsticks. I enjoyed most of it. The curly fries were disappointing as they were underdone, and the fried dough in nugget form were just too heavy. I've only ever had the large slabs of it before and figured the nuggets would be easier to eat and smaller but I was wrong. I wanted fudge but didn't see it, and I resisted a stand that had fried cheese curds. Part of it was because I was full, part of it was because they were 7 bucks, and part of it was going "you don't need them". 

So this brings me to today. I had no intention of tracking yesterday but I figured what the heck, let's see how much damage I did. I tracked as best as I could, using some generic items and estimating others like the fried dough. And yeah, it was a lot. My figuring gave me a total of using 65 points for the day and leaving me 22 weeklies left. I did count all the walking though. Actually I'm probably underestimating that, but I figured with all the starting and stopping and meandering around, I counted it was walking for 90 minutes (I was there for about 7 hours, so this is why I think I'm actually underestimating but that's OK) and it spit back 7 activity points. I feel fine today, just tired and sore from walking so much. I will just go back to my normal on program eating and next wednesday when I'm at my meeting whatever comes of this is fine.


----------



## gudrench3

Hi there, I have just started the WW program.  I just completed my first full week on the plan.  I am down 2.5 pounds.  Yay!  I have a total of 83 pounds to lose.  I don't have a set date that I want to lose them by, I just want to be healthier.  I have also started going to our local swimming center.  I don't swim well, but I get in the water and move around some.  I'm sure that is helping some.   I hope to learn a lot from you all.


----------



## bumbershoot

pwdebbie said:


> I have to tell you that I stopped eating Tums the day I started WW.  It was amazing to me how much better my tummy felt in just one day.



I didn't lose the heartburn that fast, but I don't have it anymore. Can't tell you when it disappeared but it's wonderful, isn't it?


----------



## jdanjou

Up 1.8 today, but I was expecting it. I'm super sore from this 30 day challenge I'm doing, and my husband decided to take me out last night. Despite my lower point dinner I ordered, I gave in to the chocolate chip cookies. No worries though. Once my body gets use to the exercise it'll drop off. Here's to an on-plan week!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## pwdebbie

TenThousandVolts said:


> Congrats on the 2.4- And BIG congrats on the 89.6! Very inspiring! How long have you been on weight watchers/



I joined in March, 2012.

Of course, after being happy about being down this past Tuesday, I have done nothing but go UP ever since.  As of today, on my home scale, I am up 2.2.  And tomorrow we have a pool / pizza party after church.  I've got my plate of fruit ready to go, but I'll still have at least one or two pieces of pizza.


----------



## pwdebbie

LockShockBarrel said:


> So my journey to the county fair has come and gone. I'm going to call it "the day that I almost crashed the WW app".
> 
> So here's the past few days. I weighed in on wednesday and had lost 2lbs. About a week ago I had to buy new work pants or seriously risk having my whole department know that I enjoy brightly colored undies. I ended up buying 2 pairs because of course, I'm the perfect inbetween size. Dammit. So the larger pair is truly a bit big on me but not excessively so, and I refuse to completely smush myself into smaller size just yet. I know that in a few weeks there will be no smushing needed.
> 
> Yesterday I ended up at the fair. Now let me explain this a little bit. Our fair isn't some rinky dink little thing with a couple rides and sheep. Erie County fair is the 2nd largest fair in NYS and the 3rd largest county fair in the country. There's tons of stuff to see and do and of course, eat. We always have new foods popping up, this year included shark and alligator kabobs which I didn't try, along with fried gummy bears and a few other things I've lost track of. I always have certain food items that are just part of my fair experience. It's stuff I associate with it, and some of it is food I only ever eat while I'm there. So pondering this all, after my little day of debauchery that I didn't enjoy a few weeks ago, I was thinking this might be the same. It wasn't. I ate like a death row inmate and enjoyed it, but I think the difference here was that I know this is a one time thing. I don't have access to this stuff all the time, and it's part of the experience. If I can get this stuff through the year, I know I'm not ever going to eat it all at once so to me, the fair is and will stay a one off screw it I'm eating what I want type thing.
> 
> My total fair food intake was a piece of pizza, a corn dog (which isn't one of my usuals, they just smelled really good and I haven't had one in years), fried dough nuggets which I didn't finish because they were just too heavy, lime fizz, birch beer, curly fries (fresh cut, not those weird seasoned ones), and a cannoli. Then whenI got home my friend and I ended up splitting a personal size cheese pizza and some garlic breadsticks. I enjoyed most of it. The curly fries were disappointing as they were underdone, and the fried dough in nugget form were just too heavy. I've only ever had the large slabs of it before and figured the nuggets would be easier to eat and smaller but I was wrong. I wanted fudge but didn't see it, and I resisted a stand that had fried cheese curds. Part of it was because I was full, part of it was because they were 7 bucks, and part of it was going "you don't need them".
> 
> So this brings me to today. I had no intention of tracking yesterday but I figured what the heck, let's see how much damage I did. I tracked as best as I could, using some generic items and estimating others like the fried dough. And yeah, it was a lot. My figuring gave me a total of using 65 points for the day and leaving me 22 weeklies left. I did count all the walking though. Actually I'm probably underestimating that, but I figured with all the starting and stopping and meandering around, I counted it was walking for 90 minutes (I was there for about 7 hours, so this is why I think I'm actually underestimating but that's OK) and it spit back 7 activity points. I feel fine today, just tired and sore from walking so much. I will just go back to my normal on program eating and next wednesday when I'm at my meeting whatever comes of this is fine.



That's what I think the extra weekly points are for -- situations like this that don't come along every day.  Hey, once in a while we just have to eat those things we don't see every day.  And you tracked them, so that's great!  

Now, did you ask yourself, "Is it worth it?"  Looking back, what wasn't worth it?  Next time you see those fried dough nuggets, you can remind yourself that they were disappointing and then go find something else to eat.  

I haven't done a state fair in years but ended up going twice to one in July.  I guess if I wasn't a cheapskate, I probably would have eaten more.  Not having the bucks helps keep things in control!  But I did get cotton candy -- and it was worth it!


----------



## LockShockBarrel

Honestly most of the stuff was worth it. The dough nuggets were worth it at first, and when they stopped being worth it I stopped eating them, and same with the curly fries. Now I sort of want to go back and get the stuff I passed up the first time lol. I don't think it's supposed to work that way. Maybe if I can hold off til after my next weigh in and I'll have all those lovely weeklies to use up again


----------



## bumbershoot

LockShockBarrel said:


> The dough nuggets were worth it at first, and when they stopped being worth it I stopped eating them, and same with the curly fries.



That sounds like a victory to me!  I know that I have to really pay attention to my stomach (and tastebuds) to make myself stop eating when it's something I think it or should be really good.

I went to DH's company picnic today and was eating a veggie burger, and was feeling really REALLY weird, and finally 3/4 of the way through I realized it was the bun.  The bun was filling me up to a level that I haven't experienced much in the last year, and making me feel just weird.  It took feeling BAD to get me to stop eating it.  And then I still took one last bite, at which point I realized it didn't taste all that great (why is it so hard to cook a Boca burger right?).

So you are definitely ahead of the game here.


----------



## LockShockBarrel

I think a lot of people just can't get out of the mindset of not finishing food being wasteful or not getting their money's worth out of it. I can fall into that sometimes but at least at the fair I know everything is going to be ridiculously priced and oddly that makes me ok with throwing stuff out rather than saying "I spent $6 on those dough nuggets and I'm getting what I paid for!!"


----------



## TenThousandVolts

I just completed my 4th week on WW. I am finding the plan very easy to stick to. I barely touched my weeklies and did not even realize it until Saturday (my last day of the week) that I had 40 weeklies left. I thought, I should have a treat or a glass of wine- but I didn't really feel like it, so I didn't.  

My biggest problem is my mentality. I still feel guilty when I eat a big meal even if it is healthy and a reasonable points value, or if I have sweets. Somewhere along the line I have been conditioned to feel shame when I eat to the point of contentment. That is pretty sick. I even feel guilty sometimes when I eat fruit, knowing my daily point values aren't affected I feel like I am cheating. Anyhow- did anyone else feel like this in the beginning and did it go away after a while?

According to the scale at ww I have lost between 1-2 lbs each week. my total lost is 5.4 I think. It hasn't made a difference in how I look and there is only a little difference in how my clothes fit. I am guessing when I can see and feel the impact of the program is when I will get more confident and stop second guessing my choices. I look forward to that.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

just saw this and it reminded me of the weekly topic from 2 weeks ago- "flipping a slip-up" also considering it is Monday and a lot of people tend to slip-up on the weekends and get back on track Monday morning I thought this was appropriate.


----------



## StayCool

TenThousandVolts: I like that quote and will have to keep that in mind!

I am finally back from camping and had a lot of fun. There was a lot of extra activity; walking, canoeing, and I even hiked up the trail to Whiteface mountain although I thought I was going to die. I have asthma so it seems that when my body isn't holding me back, my lungs are! But I did it and I was proud that I made it. 

I only had 2 smores and that was enough. I did eat at McDonald's a few times and had ice cream.  I got on my scale today and I'm up a couple pounds but I'm not sure how much of that is due to higher than normal salt intake and how much is the treats. 

Since I'm an emotional eater... I got a call from the office I am going to work at while I was gone. I was supposed to start my new job today but my license didn't come through so I will not be working until after Labor Day.  That means a month without a paycheck. Oh and I'm due for TOM which always makes me want to eat sweets. lol 

Soooo.... I'm going to muddle through. I've mapped out a walking route to follow for the next 3 weeks that is near my house. I will start that tomorrow. I will be here to prepare meals so no good excuses there. I didn't track while I was gone so I will start fresh tomorrow (after I weigh in). 

I don't know if anyone else here has ever smoked, but I feel like this is a similar process. I quit 3-4 times before it stuck. I've been up and down with WW and I'm just hoping that eventually it will stick!


----------



## LockShockBarrel

TenThousandVolts said:


> I just completed my 4th week on WW. I am finding the plan very easy to stick to. I barely touched my weeklies and did not even realize it until Saturday (my last day of the week) that I had 40 weeklies left. I thought, I should have a treat or a glass of wine- but I didn't really feel like it, so I didn't.
> 
> My biggest problem is my mentality. I still feel guilty when I eat a big meal even if it is healthy and a reasonable points value, or if I have sweets. Somewhere along the line I have been conditioned to feel shame when I eat to the point of contentment. That is pretty sick. I even feel guilty sometimes when I eat fruit, knowing my daily point values aren't affected I feel like I am cheating. Anyhow- did anyone else feel like this in the beginning and did it go away after a while?
> 
> According to the scale at ww I have lost between 1-2 lbs each week. my total lost is 5.4 I think. It hasn't made a difference in how I look and there is only a little difference in how my clothes fit. I am guessing when I can see and feel the impact of the program is when I will get more confident and stop second guessing my choices. I look forward to that.







StayCool said:


> TenThousandVolts: I like that quote and will have to keep that in mind!
> 
> I am finally back from camping and had a lot of fun. There was a lot of extra activity; walking, canoeing, and I even hiked up the trail to Whiteface mountain although I thought I was going to die. I have asthma so it seems that when my body isn't holding me back, my lungs are! But I did it and I was proud that I made it.
> 
> I only had 2 smores and that was enough. I did eat at McDonald's a few times and had ice cream.  I got on my scale today and I'm up a couple pounds but I'm not sure how much of that is due to higher than normal salt intake and how much is the treats.
> 
> Since I'm an emotional eater... I got a call from the office I am going to work at while I was gone. I was supposed to start my new job today but my license didn't come through so I will not be working until after Labor Day.  That means a month without a paycheck. Oh and I'm due for TOM which always makes me want to eat sweets. lol
> 
> Soooo.... I'm going to muddle through. I've mapped out a walking route to follow for the next 3 weeks that is near my house. I will start that tomorrow. I will be here to prepare meals so no good excuses there. I didn't track while I was gone so I will start fresh tomorrow (after I weigh in).
> 
> I don't know if anyone else here has ever smoked, but I feel like this is a similar process. I quit 3-4 times before it stuck. I've been up and down with WW and I'm just hoping that eventually it will stick!



Those are really the key things here and what I think WW is ultimately trying to teach people. You have to learn to break the emotional connection with food just the same as food making you feel good leads to it turning into it being very similar to addictive behavior. Americans especially seem to struggle with this because our culture tells us "food makes us feel good" and almost trains you that that big meal is what everyone should strive for. Other cultures have that very emotional connect to food, who hasn't heard of the Italian grandma or the Jewish mom that feeds everyone? It seems though that those meals are just treated in a different way, more of a special occasion and they're lingered over. Its an experience, not just a meal to hork down. As far as the addiction similarities, its sort of that emotional response that creates it I think. Something like "I know ice cream reminds me of a good time and I feel good when I eat it" and you get addicted to the feeling or memory it brings back.


----------



## bumbershoot

For me the guilt has gone away. It has taken time. I started in feb of 2012. I am currently having nothing but joy and anticipation over the home made, four ingredients (according to my aunt), grand ma's recipe pound cake for my birthday in October. No feelings of negativity or future guilt whatsoever. 

And the info that she was going to make it for me came in time to cancel plans of trying for the F&W's Parisian Breakfast with croissants, etc, on the same day. I had no guilt about that either, but doing both in one day would have made me feel physically terrible. And might have spurred some emotion as well. 

10,000, I don't know how many points you get, but there's often a bit of a honeymoon period while you are switching what you eat, working on getting in the liquids and the produce, etc, where you don't need the extras. For some people that changes. For others it doesn't. I think that the honeymoon is easier on those who start with more points, so if that's you maybe it makes some sense?  My husband started with the max points so his honeymoon lasted awhile.


----------



## bumbershoot

Oh and 5.4 in 4 weeks is so fabulous!  You will start to see the changes more soon. I am lucky in that the first place I lose is in my face, which was the only body part I was looking at anyway, so I could see it. Of course the flip side is that my face was the first place I gained. 

Once you go a bit more you will see it. . Start budgeting for the basic wardrobe size changes now!


----------



## StayCool

I was up 2.4 today and I had skipped my weigh in last week because there was no scale. I'm not surprised but I am hoping that part of it is due to increased salt in my diet! Here's to a new week and tracking every BLT!


----------



## robinb

Hi everyone!  I am back from my August trip to WDW. I have not been on the scale but I am back on program.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

we leave for disney in a few hours, yay! Hoping I can at least maintain while away. Wish me luck 

I went to my ww meeting this morning and I had no gain or loss, that was pretty good because it ate a lot yesterday.


----------



## LockShockBarrel

Just got home from WI, down .6 and I'll take it after my eating debauchery at the fair


----------



## NC State

I was down another .6 this week.  That's 2.8 in two weeks.  I feel like I'm on a roll now! I'm back to a total of 43.8 total lost.


----------



## eh24fan

Another 1.4 down last night.  I'm loving WW!!!  That's 12.4 since July 10 and I'm really happy with that.


----------



## wallfan329

Hi everyone... I have finally build up the courage to start posting on here. My family (my mom,dad and I ) started WW back in January. So far I have lost around 25 pounds. But once school ended so did my strict routine and with it being summer I have gained about 12 of those pounds back. Which I do not know how because with the nice weather I have been out walking about 4 miles a day with my mom and I pretty much only eat  chicken, vegetables and fruits.  So it must be not eating my points.

I am really glad that I have found this thread. =]


----------



## DisMomJill

Hi everyone!  I just found this thread.  Thought I'd introduce myself.  I'm Jill, and I started WW in Feb 2012.  I found out I was pregnant in June 2012, so I had to quit.  Unfortunately I had a miscarriage at 10 weeks.  I went right back a couple of weeks after that, but since then I haven't really been following the program.  Two weeks ago, a WW at work program started and I've been on-program since then.  In the last two weeks, I have lost 6.2 pounds.  My total weight loss since Feb 2012 is 41 pounds.  We are going back to WDW right after Thanksgiving (we leave 15 weeks from today!!), and I'm hoping to be down at least 20 more pounds by then.


----------



## bumbershoot

Welcome and yay for everyone!



I was looking on the website of the weights program* I'm doing through the Y, and they had a place to put in body-weight since I started.  I did so, using the WW etools to help me remember, and it turns out I've lost just under 10 lbs since May 11, which is when I started doing this weights program.  Considering how close I am to ending the Losing part of my program, and that I have lots of inherent muscle and HAVE indeed built up some pretty fabulous bulk (I love a strong-looking arm on myself, along with leg muscles and having a good back), that's pretty darned good.

And for those wondering if it is true that muscle can amp up your metabolism, I gotta say "yep, it does!"  Well, I should say "it CAN" because what works for me might not work for any other specific person.  But I'm still eating all points that come to me PLUS I increased my Dailies to 29 (b/c that's how Points Plus was in 2011), just to slow things down a bit and keep myself from feeling fainty on my long runs.  It's been almost 2 weeks of the 29 Dailies; Saturday will be a day of truth (though I'll continue with the experiment another 2 weeks after that).  

I *know* I'm hungrier since I started the weights program.  And since starting it, despite the fact that I don't have sit-ups as part of my particular program (they have me doing standing and sitting twists while holding a bar or sometimes I use a medicine ball) the fat around my waist and in the underbellybutton area is slowly slowly going away.  Which was unexpected but MOST welcome.  

So just keep on going!  And if you're interested in doing some sort of weight-lifting program, find one and go for it and keep doing that, too.  




*the ActivTrax program....I think there are many gyms that use it, so if your gym does, check it out!


----------



## Mom_Rides

Hello all! I've been missing on the board for the past couple of weeks. I've had some tremendous stress going on lately. We were going to move into MILs house but between her giant "collection" (aka hoarde) and the auction company she wants to use wanting 50% commission and them not having a positive date for auction, we had to scrap that plan for now. With that, we were two weeks out from school starting and had no where to send DD (our district is NOT an option). So we had school visits, scrambles for paperwork, enrollment fees, late tuition payments, uniform purchases, etc. 

Along with all of that, things suck at work. We're running two people short, only getting one Saturday off per month when we normally only work one to two Saturdays and when we work our Saturdays, our mid week time off is working mid day to cover lunches instead of having afternoons off. My afternoons off are my time to get things done but working 11-230 makes it pretty hard to get things done. So yeah...I'm stressed!!!

With that, the past three weeks have been hard for me to maintain control of my eating habits. I'm lacking in my tracking and been picking here and there without accounting for that food. The last time I chcked in here was over three weeks ago. Two weeks ago I lost .8, last week I gained 1 pound (my first gain) and this week I lost 1.8. 

I'm hoping with the start of the school year this week, that we will get back into a more normal routine and get back on track.


----------



## LockShockBarrel

Mom rides, you just take it as it comes and know that at the soonest opportunity you get back on track. It happens to lots of people. We had a substitute meeting leader this past week and she was saying that she was going to stop being a meeting leader because between that, her "real" job and having teenagers at home her weight was starting to creep back up and she knows she needs to get it back on track. So figure even someone working for the company can fall into bad habits or just have stuff go off the rails a bit, its just all in noticing it, acknowledging it then doing something about it.


----------



## jdanjou

What a weekend!!!  The scale has not been my friend the last 2 weeks, despite my best efforts. My leader thinks I'm hitting a plateau, which is not what I want to hear. I want to lose 30 pounds before WDW in January. And between a cookout last night and my husband's numerous birthday dinners, I'm scared to even step on my scale at home right now. My weeklies are beyond gone and they just reset on Saturday. Guess I'm going to be hitting the gym a lot this week. Ugh!


----------



## bumbershoot

jdanjou said:


> What a weekend!!!  The scale has not been my friend the last 2 weeks, despite my best efforts. My leader thinks I'm hitting a plateau, which is not what I want to hear. I want to lose 30 pounds before WDW in January. And between a cookout last night and my husband's numerous birthday dinners, I'm scared to even step on my scale at home right now. My weeklies are beyond gone and they just reset on Saturday. Guess I'm going to be hitting the gym a lot this week. Ugh!





Most of the experts on the WW website boards say a plateau isn't a platuea until it's something like SIX weeks of absolutely no movement.  So please don't take what your one leader said to heart, OK?  

I know it's tempting to set up goals, but for some people goals are super-hard.  I was never able to set a goal and then get it; goals for me were instant "I must eat" triggers.  Too much pressure.  I chose to just make these better choices every day.  Every meal, really.  And see what happens.  

But then I'm not a goal setter in life, either.  I do what I gotta do but it doesn't feel like *goals*.  That's too scary.  

(today's "this might not work for anyone but her" psychology moment brought to you by the letter M for Molly, LOL)


----------



## pwdebbie

Wow -- Everyone sure has been quiet.  Are you all at WDW eating????

I was down 2.2 this week (but it was an a.m. weigh in, not my normal 5:00 p.m. weigh in, and my leader noted that on my card) but I am claiming it -- My total is now 90.4 lbs gone!  I hit 85 April 10, so it has been very slow going since then.  I am determined that next Tuesday I will still be 90.4 (or more) lbs gone.


----------



## bumbershoot

pwdebbie said:


> I was down 2.2 this week (but it was an a.m. weigh in, not my normal 5:00 p.m. weigh in, and my leader noted that on my card) but I am claiming it -- My total is now 90.4 lbs gone!  I hit 85 April 10, so it has been very slow going since then.  I am determined that next Tuesday I will still be 90.4 (or more) lbs gone.



That's fabulous!  Maintaining would be amazing this week, given the difference in the time of weigh-in!


----------



## LockShockBarrel

I'm down another 1.2, bringing my total in at 20 even. I didn't feel like I was going to lose at all this week. I hit the fair again (I'm calling it Fair 2: Revenge of the Funnel Cake) but I hadn't eaten much earlier in the day before I got there and stayed on plan for the rest of the week. It was really more that I physically felt big today. Not sure quite why but usually I go into weigh in cautiously optimistic and today I was like "ugh this is gonna suck". Needless to say, pleasantly surprised.


----------



## eh24fan

ugh I was up 1.2 last night...and I know why, so that's that.  LOL  Moving on!  I fell off the tracking wagon over the last 2 weeks and it's showing.  So I'm recommitting myself to faithfully tracking!!  

Also, last week I was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes.    I was hoping to stave it off with weight loss, but I didn't get it in gear early enough I guess.  My mom, her dad and ALL of his siblings are/were known diabetics.  Sooooo, I'm on metformin daily now and I'm really just having to rethink the way I eat, even with WW.  It's ok though and I'm motivated to get it going!  My dr believes with the 2x daily dose of metformin, diet and exercise we can get that A1C number down to where she wants it.  Let's hope I can do it!!!  I'm on the right track though, so that's a start.


----------



## NC State

Down .2 this week, it's better than a gain so I'll take it.  I'm surprise because I enjoyed too many sweets this week.  

I'm at a total of 44 lbs total lost with 16 lbs to go for goal! (I was able to fit into a size 8 pants yesterday. I'm sure they are more like a 10 but the tag says 8 and that's what I'm sticking with!)


----------



## DisMomJill

I was up 2.4 this week.  I'm pretty sure it was due to water retention (no longer taking a diuretic).  I'm going to really watch the sodium this week and increase my water intake to see if I can erase that gain plus some by next Thursday.


----------



## jmv223

LockShockBarrel said:


> So my journey to the county fair has come and gone. I'm going to call it "the day that I almost crashed the WW app".




I love this!  I joked with my sister that I "blew up the WW app" the day I hit my 10%.  I had promised myself a burger, fries and shake from Cheeburger Cheeburger when I hit that goal and I enjoyed everyone of the 67 points I ate that day! (and I lost a pound that week too!)

I'm up 1.0 this week, but I'm not at all surprised.  My super active job ended last Thursday, and school started this week.  Add a weekend of visiting family in between and it's actually a miracle it was only 1 pound.  

I need to figure out a way to stay active while I'm swamped with school for the next 8 weeks.  I'm already exhausted and there's just something about studying that makes me want wine and ice cream!


----------



## bumbershoot

eh24fan said:


> ugh I was up 1.2 last night...and I know why, so that's that.  LOL  Moving on!  I fell off the tracking wagon over the last 2 weeks and it's showing.  So I'm recommitting myself to faithfully tracking!!
> 
> Also, last week I was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes.    I was hoping to stave it off with weight loss, but I didn't get it in gear early enough I guess.  My mom, her dad and ALL of his siblings are/were known diabetics.  Sooooo, I'm on metformin daily now and I'm really just having to rethink the way I eat, even with WW.  It's ok though and I'm motivated to get it going!  My dr believes with the 2x daily dose of metformin, diet and exercise we can get that A1C number down to where she wants it.  Let's hope I can do it!!!  I'm on the right track though, so that's a start.



Be sure to go to the classes your insurance almost certainly provides.  

FWIW, my hubby had that diagnosis in 2009, took metformin for one week.  He had all the really negative and embarrassing side effects, and when we read the package insert where it tells you it takes WEEKS to build up enough in the system to start working but his blood sugars were already going down, he realized he didn't want to take it.  His endo bugged him about it for a few years, but with just diet changes and exercise the changes he made and kept on making couldn't be argued with.  At his most recent endocrinologist appointment his endo declared him free of type 2; he has no signs or symptoms of it anymore.  No metformin, just diet and exercise.  

Second to last appointment DH was reading a magazine the doc had left in the waiting room, it was meant for health care providers.  Had an interesting article stating that MOST people with type 2 can reverse it withOUT drugs, but that most people won't make the changes.  So the article suggested that the docs always push it, as though there's no other way, because of those people who won't make the changes.  DH felt incredibly justified in refusing metformin after that, because the docs know that most COULD do it if only they would make the changes.

Find what YOU can and cannot eat.  It's not a pure or simple science of #s of carbs.  For DH we found that it's the TYPE of carbs and where they are from that makes a huge difference as well.  And as long as you're not allergic, try adding cinnamon to your cooking.  That stuff just blasted DH's high blood sugars away, it's like a natural wonderdrug for DH.


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

Down 3.6 this week, which is amazing considering I was in a car wreck on Sunday which had me stuck in bed Sunday evening-Thursday evening. No gym, no proper cooking, and lots of sleeping and pain medication. Hopefully my body goes easy on me and I can at least maintain for next week. 
Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## pwdebbie

eh24fan said:


> ugh I was up 1.2 last night...and I know why, so that's that.  LOL  Moving on!  I fell off the tracking wagon over the last 2 weeks and it's showing.  So I'm recommitting myself to faithfully tracking!!
> 
> Also, last week I was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes.    I was hoping to stave it off with weight loss, but I didn't get it in gear early enough I guess.  My mom, her dad and ALL of his siblings are/were known diabetics.  Sooooo, I'm on metformin daily now and I'm really just having to rethink the way I eat, even with WW.  It's ok though and I'm motivated to get it going!  My dr believes with the 2x daily dose of metformin, diet and exercise we can get that A1C number down to where she wants it.  Let's hope I can do it!!!  I'm on the right track though, so that's a start.



Tracking really does make a big difference.  Good for you for committing yourself to it.  

I'm sorry you got that diabetes diagnosis.  But I really think you have a great attitude about it and wonderful determination.  I know you can do it!


----------



## pwdebbie

RapunzelsBFF said:


> Down 3.6 this week, which is amazing considering I was in a car wreck on Sunday which had me stuck in bed Sunday evening-Thursday evening. No gym, no proper cooking, and lots of sleeping and pain medication. Hopefully my body goes easy on me and I can at least maintain for next week.
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!



So glad you are able to be here posting!  I hope you are healing up well from the accident, so sorry that happened to you.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Hi all I am just back from my 10 day vacation- 7 days at WDW and 3 at the beach in Hilton Head, SC.

Much to my astonishment I did not gain any weight!!! I maybe lost a tiny bit, but I will let y'all know officially after my meeting and weigh-in. I feel so pro-weight watchers right now as I have NEVER, EVER not gained weight at Disney. I also did NOT deprive myself. I had all of my favorite goodies- I just tracked everything to the best of my ability and stayed within my points.  

I have to spend some time catching up on everybody's business since I haven't been online in a while- but RapunzelBFFs post caught my eye- I hope you are feeling better! So scary!


----------



## jdanjou

Down 0.8 this week. This was by far the worst eating week I had in the last 3 (ate all of my WPA's, AP's, and then some) and it was the only week of those 3 I've lost. I don't get it, but hey, I'll definitely take the loss.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

pwdebbie said:


> So glad you are able to be here posting!  I hope you are healing up well from the accident, so sorry that happened to you.



Feeling better, thank you! 



TenThousandVolts said:


> Hi all I am just back from my 10 day vacation- 7 days at WDW and 3 at the beach in Hilton Head, SC.
> 
> Much to my astonishment I did not gain any weight!!! I maybe lost a tiny bit, but I will let y'all know officially after my meeting and weigh-in. I feel so pro-weight watchers right now as I have NEVER, EVER not gained weight at Disney. I also did NOT deprive myself. I had all of my favorite goodies- I just tracked everything to the best of my ability and stayed within my points.
> 
> I have to spend some time catching up on everybody's business since I haven't been online in a while- but RapunzelBFFs post caught my eye- I hope you are feeling better! So scary!



WTG making it through a Disney trip without a gain! & thank you, I am doing well


----------



## dreamlinda

Hi Everyone!  I Re-joined WW in late July and joined this thread, but didn't actually attend a meeting and get started until last Tuesday.  The first week went well - getting back in the groove and it feels good.  Have let go of the "why oh why" did I lose my way and gain back some of the weight I had lost (first time took off 70 lbs).  Big step forgiving myself!  So -onward and downward


----------



## LockShockBarrel

Just checking in. Lost again, another 1.4 bringing the total to 21.4. My mother picked me up at work tonight and said she doesn't immediately recognize me when I walk up because she's used to looking for someone bigger so that was interesting to hear. My poor meeting leader seemed stressed out though, we had a sub that miscalculated some of our numbers so she was trying to make sure everyone was accurate.


----------



## NC State

Gained .6 this week and I thought I had done so well.  
This will be a tough week.  Today is my birthday.  I told my husband I just wanted to go to the gym and I didn't want a heavy meal.  So we are just going for Sweet Frogs!  Then Saturday it's swimsuit shopping because we leave for a cruise on Sept 7th.  It will be the Cheesecake Factory with my husband and daughter to celebrate...it's not going to be pretty at my next weigh in.


----------



## kkmousealow

Hi - I just started ww ... This is my 3rd week. I'm not going to meetings, just using the apps. I want to lose about 15 lbs I think. I've just slowly been growing out of my clothes. I love the structure that ww provides - it really helps me stay accountable to myself. But I miss my evening manhattans! S far I have lost about 3 lbs. 
I turn 40 this weekend - saving my extra points for some pizza and ice cream!


----------



## eh24fan

bumbershoot said:


> Be sure to go to the classes your insurance almost certainly provides.
> 
> FWIW, my hubby had that diagnosis in 2009, took metformin for one week.  He had all the really negative and embarrassing side effects, and when we read the package insert where it tells you it takes WEEKS to build up enough in the system to start working but his blood sugars were already going down, he realized he didn't want to take it.  His endo bugged him about it for a few years, but with just diet changes and exercise the changes he made and kept on making couldn't be argued with.  At his most recent endocrinologist appointment his endo declared him free of type 2; he has no signs or symptoms of it anymore.  No metformin, just diet and exercise.
> 
> Second to last appointment DH was reading a magazine the doc had left in the waiting room, it was meant for health care providers.  Had an interesting article stating that MOST people with type 2 can reverse it withOUT drugs, but that most people won't make the changes.  So the article suggested that the docs always push it, as though there's no other way, because of those people who won't make the changes.  DH felt incredibly justified in refusing metformin after that, because the docs know that most COULD do it if only they would make the changes.
> 
> Find what YOU can and cannot eat.  It's not a pure or simple science of #s of carbs.  For DH we found that it's the TYPE of carbs and where they are from that makes a huge difference as well.  And as long as you're not allergic, try adding cinnamon to your cooking.  That stuff just blasted DH's high blood sugars away, it's like a natural wonderdrug for DH.




I somehow NEVER replied to any of this!!  Initially I didn't say yes to the education thing, but I've decided when I go back to the Dr in a couple of weeks, I'm going to ask her to suggest her favorite one.  My mom is diabetic and a GREAT resource, but I think I definitely need to meet with the dietician/nutritionist.  

I've been fortunate enough to NOT have the side effects from the metformin, but I really hope to be able to get off of it or at least only take it once a day.  I've already made a lot of eating changes but could obviously stand to make more.  I know that finding out which carbs/food are going to affect me the most is going to be trial and error.  

So far, my numbers have been GREAT and I just recently started adding more cinnamon to my cooking and taking a daily cinnamon supplement.  So we'll see how it goes....I know that by working on weight loss and eating better has given me a jump start!


And also, this week's weigh in results are in -- 0.8lbs down.  LOL  It's a LOSS not a GAIN and that's always good, no matter how little.  But man, I really want MORE.


----------



## bumbershoot

eh24fan said:


> And also, this week's weigh in results are in -- 0.8lbs down.  LOL  It's a LOSS not a GAIN and that's always good, no matter how little.  But man, I really want MORE.



Woo!  .8 is fabulous!

When DH got his diagnosis we called our insurance company and they told us all the resources available to us.  We didn't even have to wait to get a meter for him; called the local hospital with the classes (that insurance included for all of us) and they told us to come right up.  Met with nurses (no appointment needed for diabetes stuff!), they showed us the meters they had, once DH chose one they showed him (and us) how to use it, etc.  It was pretty great.  

Sadly DH had a rotten doctor.  He was diagnosed by an urgent care doc who actually thought DH's pancreas had just tanked (from the way it showed up...he's a big guy and so blood sugar is always tested, and it had been fine fine fine fine for years then suddenly 400+).  Sent him over to the family-doc side of the practice, and that guy said, and I quote, "you're fat; it's type 2"*.  And said we would be wasting our time with an endocrinologist.  I'm not sad to say that guy is no longer with their practice (we had nothing to do with that, though), and I found an endo through people I trust.  

Through the endo DH also found out that he has a pituitary tumor, which was definitely causing the weight issues he was having, and the endo has confirmed that the tumor definitely went hand in hand with the hormone issues helping to cause the blood sugar stuff (endocrinology is fascinating).  

The tumor is benign, but it creates prolactin (boys aren't supposed to have that), which was decimating his testosterone, causing weight gain, and it was about to be big enough to press on his optic nerves.  Which would have ultimately caused blindness, and which, no doubt, the family doc would have blamed on the blood sugars.  

I definitely like to have an endocrinologist when there are hormones involved, and since insulin is a hormone, I really recommend having one.  



Glad you haven't had the side effects from metformin!  Dh just wanted to die from the gastro problems it caused in him.



*it was, after all, type 2.  but that's just shoddy healthcare.  Years and years ago MIL's doctor diagnosed her with diabetes, and said, though in Korean, "you're thin so it's type 1".  MIL refused insulin, but hasn't died yet.  With metformin she sits at a level of around 150 most of the time, and no one has gotten on her case about insulin (but when she's in the hospital she is given insulin and gets to around 100 and is a totally different person), so obviously it's not type 1.  There's simply no excuse for deciding what type you have based on what your body looks like, so even though that family doc did end up being right about type, I'm glad we're not in "danger" of seeing him again....  also, 10 years before all that he had given me a bad diagnosis as well...just slipshod work overall by him.


----------



## pwdebbie

TenThousandVolts said:


> Hi all I am just back from my 10 day vacation- 7 days at WDW and 3 at the beach in Hilton Head, SC.
> 
> Much to my astonishment I did not gain any weight!!! I maybe lost a tiny bit, but I will let y'all know officially after my meeting and weigh-in. I feel so pro-weight watchers right now as I have NEVER, EVER not gained weight at Disney. I also did NOT deprive myself. I had all of my favorite goodies- I just tracked everything to the best of my ability and stayed within my points.



That's wonderful!  The walking helps, I'm sure.



LockShockBarrel said:


> Just checking in. Lost again, another 1.4 bringing the total to 21.4. My mother picked me up at work tonight and said she doesn't immediately recognize me when I walk up because she's used to looking for someone bigger so that was interesting to hear. My poor meeting leader seemed stressed out though, we had a sub that miscalculated some of our numbers so she was trying to make sure everyone was accurate.



That's exactly how I am with my daughter.  She's lost 86 and looks so different.   I'm still getting used to seeing her even though we attend meetings together and I see her all the time.



kkmousealow said:


> Hi - I just started ww ... This is my 3rd week. I'm not going to meetings, just using the apps. I want to lose about 15 lbs I think. I've just slowly been growing out of my clothes. I love the structure that ww provides - it really helps me stay accountable to myself. But I miss my evening manhattans! S far I have lost about 3 lbs.
> I turn 40 this weekend - saving my extra points for some pizza and ice cream!



Welcome!  I wish I had started this when my clothes started getting tight instead of buying new clothes.  

Down .2 this week for a total of 90.6 now.  Our leader is heading to Germany for the next month so she pledged to not gain more than 2 lbs and she asked us all to set a reasonable goal for ourselves and then we'll see how everyone did the first week she is back.  I'm aiming to be 95 lbs off by the first week of October.  (I had another goal, 100 off by the first day of fall but I have to be honest and say that isn't going to happen.)


----------



## jmv223

Glad you're feeling better, RapunzelsBFF!! And congrats to everyone on a great week!  I was down 1.5 on Wednesday, so a net of .5 since I gained the week before.  I'm thrilled.  With school back in session (I'm a mid life crisis career change student!) it's been so hard to stay on track.  

I realized the other day that I'm using snacking to procrastinate on my school work, hopefully now that I recognize it I can make good choices going forward.  Also, I get up a lot earlier now so I almost feel like I need a second breakfast.  I'm trying to plan ahead and bring low and no points snacks with me to avoid the junk in the bookstore.

This weekend is going to be tough.  I'm going to a baseball game with my kids tonight, but I'm bringing my own sandwich and water.  I plan to only buy one beer and one order of garlic fries and stay within my daily points.  I want my weeklies for the Renaissance Festival tomorrow, where all bets are off!  I go maybe once every 5 years so I'm going to splurge!

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Aburns8

Hello everyone! I just joined this morning (again). Hoping not to lose the motivation again!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

welcome aburns!!!

I wentto my meeting and was down 2.2! Pretty surprising considering the dirty things I did in Disney! You know the week before I went on vacation I was perfect and barely touched my weeklies and lost/gained zero. This is my last day of my week (get 49 new weeklies tomorrow)  I have 30 weeklies left and dinner is done... 


jmv223 said:


> ...(I'm a mid life crisis career change student!) ...


me too! but I was in school all summer too so I am already in the routine.


----------



## bumbershoot

Lost 1.6 last week, gained 3 this week.  Whoops!  

But I'm at my brother's: no food scale, can't eat many veggies or fruits (my brother's nose is highly sensitive, so I'm finding myself sneaking bananas on the way home from the store, LOL...I used to sneak chocolate! ), we have a social beer-drinking hour or two, etc.  And yesterday DS and I went to SeaWorld and I got a nasty sunburn, which seems to make me swell a bit.  

Oh well!  I know what to do.  


At the meeting today (for anyone in the Eastlake/Chula Vista area, the meeting near Von's on Saturday is a nice one!) they had us write a goal for the week before Thanksgiving.  My goal is a combo: make Lifetime while running well.  Running well is the biggie, because that's the one that can cause me to pass out if I'm not eating right.  It'll be an interesting goal to work on!

And I even updated my ticker to show the 3 lbs.  (harder to do than I thought it would be!)


----------



## LockShockBarrel

I always seem to lose more in weeks that I feel I've done badly. I can't figure it out...I can use 1 weekly and lose like 1 or use 15 weeklies and lose 2. Totally boggles me.


----------



## pwdebbie

At our meeting last week, we were asked to write down one piece of advice for someone just joining Weight Watchers.  Did you do that in your meetings?  I'd like to hear what everyone wrote down.

Here's what I wrote:  Take a "before" pic when you join because you will be looking for pics of yourself after you've lost weight and you will discover that you had been hiding from the camera all those years.  So take a full body picture of yourself when you join and you'll have a great "before" picture to show people.  

Along with that, I would add that everyone should keep one set of clothes from "before" also.  Imagine putting on those "before" pants and having them fall completely off (in privacy, of course).  What a great feeling of accomplishment!

So, what is your advice for someone joining WW?


----------



## dreamlinda

We were also asked to write a tip.  I shared one I picked up from a waiter (at Chili's I think).  Don't try to change an offering on a menu.  Review what they have and then just order what you want.  Like: a plain grilled chicken breast with grilled or steamed vegies and a side of BBQ sauce or low-fat dressing.  Takes less time than the "minus this, plus that" conversation and probably has a much better chance of being understood by the kitchen.

I have even done this at WDW, it works really well!


----------



## bumbershoot

pwdebbie said:


> At our meeting last week, we were asked to write down one piece of advice for someone just joining Weight Watchers.  Did you do that in your meetings?  I'd like to hear what everyone wrote down.



Weirdly, the meeting I went to did something different!  

I love your ideas, though.  Along with a picture and keeping one set of clothes, I say *take your measurements*!!!!!

Eventually you will want to start taking them, and then you will NEVER know what your measurements were before.  You'll have incomplete information.  For someone like me, that's maddening.  But also for someone like me, the idea of measurements back in Feb 2012 was enough to make me burst into tears, have an anxiety attack, and hide in a closet.  But *now* the feeling of wishing I'd done it is actually stronger than the fear was...and I wish I'd known that.  

The picture idea is great, because otherwise, when you're working part time for WW, or want to join a contest for WW, you won't have a Before picture!


And then also my suggestion is to *read your materials*.  Read them early, read them later.  Schedule times to read them, like once every 3 months or so.  And check foods you haven't calculated in a long time.  Just today I realized that DH was going by "thin crust cheese pizza" for Little Caesars pizza.  Yeah, that's NOT thin crust pizza!  He was off by, oh, let's just say several points for the # of slices he had.  And then he had OVERestimated for the Crazy Bread.  Go to the websites of restaurants, look it up in the tracker to see if the restaurant/store has added it!  Get the things you buy regularly and recheck it.  Use the Nutrition Info for the actual item you're getting NOT the generic one.  Again with DH, he was using the generic soy milk, when OUR soy milk was quite a bit different!  I recently ran into a problem that is me vs Trader Joe's, because I say their Cilantro and Chive yogurt dip is one thing and they say it's another.  I have to check their current NI label when I get another tub of it.


Wow that's a lot of advice.


----------



## eh24fan

So yesterday I took a 90 minute RPM/Spin Challenge class with my cousin at the gym.  Can I just say HOLY COW!!????!!!  That was tough but I loved it!  I've never taken a spin class and what a workout.  I was sweating like crazy...even my forearms.  The classes are normally 45min to an hour, so this was nearly a double class.  There were 2 instructors and after the first half I felt like I wasn't going to make it.  LOL  The lady next time asked if it was my first class at the gym and I told her it was my first spin class ever.  Her face was priceless.  She said "wow, you picked a tough day to try it out!"  According to her, the first half was the hardest spin class you'll ever take b/c that instructor is "brutal"   She had us doing pushups while riding, clapping, arm raises...it was nuts. 

 By the time we were finished my legs were like jello and my butt was screaming for mercy.  Those bike seats are NOT meant for oversize rear ends.  LOL  I was looking forward to the hill climbs that required standing!!  

With that said, I can't wait to go back on Saturday morning.    We are doing a class together before we go to my brother in law's football game.  I wish the gym wasn't 30 minutes from home and and hour from work because I would definitely go more often.  It's quite a workout and I'm feeling it today!


----------



## pwdebbie

bumbershoot said:


> .
> 
> Get the things you buy regularly and recheck it.  Use the Nutrition Info for the actual item you're getting NOT the generic one.  Again with DH, he was using the generic soy milk, when OUR soy milk was quite a bit different!  I recently ran into a problem that is me vs Trader Joe's, because I say their Cilantro and Chive yogurt dip is one thing and they say it's another.  I have to check their current NI label when I get another tub of it.



You are right about checking and rechecking.  I've found PPV on labels that don't match the e-Tools tracker.  You can drop a note to both the manufacturer and WW and eventually they will fix it.  (And the manufacturer will probably send you a few coupons in return.)


----------



## bumbershoot

pwdebbie said:


> You are right about checking and rechecking.  I've found PPV on labels that don't match the e-Tools tracker.  You can drop a note to both the manufacturer and WW and eventually they will fix it.  (And the manufacturer will probably send you a few coupons in return.)



Cool idea. 

I figured out the dip problem. On the label they rounded down to 4s and 1s. On the tracker TJ provided real info with 4.15 grams of fat, 1.something protein.  And those fractions are enough to take it from 2 pts for 2 servings (as I had been calculating) to 3 pts.


----------



## eh24fan

Well, I'm down 0.8 lb this week.  I was hoping for more, but honestly, don't we always?


----------



## LockShockBarrel

I'm down another 2.2 as of today! That brings me to 23.6 total. I said how I always feel like on weeks that I think I've done badly that I lose more, and my leader said that maybe for the time being I might need to eat a little more to lose which just blows my little mind.


----------



## bumbershoot

LSB, I personally found that losses got easier when I started using Weeklies all the time.  So it could be that you have a similar metabolism.


The other idea you can bat around is that your losses/gains are delayed.  That it takes more than 7 days for you to metabolize that fat.  So you eat a lot one week, don't gain that weigh in, but DO gain the following week.  Or you eat really really well one week, no change, and then the following week (when you haven't been as perfect, but that week isn't showing up yet on the scale) lose.  See what I mean?  Early on I looked to see if anyone REALLY knew how long it takes to lose a pound of fat, and the answer seems to be that it varies, but it's NOT immediate.  It can take longer than a week.  

the phrase some people have used is that we always get what we deserve on the scale; it just might not show up on the week we deserve it.  


*eh24fan*, .8 is fabulous!  After reading your post I just did the math, and I, in effect, lost .7 each of the last two weeks.  Of course, for me it appeared as a 1.6 loss then a 3lb gain.  I'd rather have the steady .7, please!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

LockShockBarrel said:


> I always seem to lose more in weeks that I feel I've done badly. I can't figure it out...I can use 1 weekly and lose like 1 or use 15 weeklies and lose 2. Totally boggles me.



I see that too- it seems like the scale is a week behind.  

For the first time since joining ww (mid July) I am struggling.  I am having trouble staying within my points. I am having cravings, having trouble motivating myself to workout... Not sure what my problem is but I am going to try to power through this. 

The scale is not moving and my meeting is tomorrow night- I usually go in the am and I weigh more at night so I am actually expecting a gain at the meeting. That is discouraging.


----------



## eh24fan

TenThousandVolts said:


> I see that too- it seems like the scale is a week behind.
> 
> For the first time since joining ww (mid July) I am struggling.  I am having trouble staying within my points. I am having cravings, having trouble motivating myself to workout... Not sure what my problem is but I am going to try to power through this.
> 
> The scale is not moving and my meeting is tomorrow night- I usually go in the am and I weigh more at night so I am actually expecting a gain at the meeting. That is discouraging.




I have had the same struggles wtih staying within my points.  I don't know WHAT my problem is either, but I know I have to correct it quickly.  Yes I've had losses the past 2 weeks, but I know that I haven't been eating as well as I could be.  I also need to get myself together and exercise more consistently.  Sure, I plan on going to spin classes on Saturday mornings, but 1 hour a week isn't enough!  

I think initially we are super motivated, excited about doing something new for ourselves and go ALL IN!  Then, when it has been a few weeks and it's just part of our lives now, it's not nearly as fun.  LOL


----------



## NC State

I gained 1.2 lbs last week.  No surprise since I have been celebrating my birthday.  I thought it would be more.  I'm leaving Saturday for a cruise (Dream) so no WI next Wednesday but I know come Sept 18th it will not be pretty.


----------



## bumbershoot

TenThousandVolts said:


> I see that too- it seems like the scale is a week behind.
> 
> For the first time since joining ww (mid July) I am struggling.  I am having trouble staying within my points. I am having cravings, having trouble motivating myself to workout... Not sure what my problem is but I am going to try to power through this.
> 
> The scale is not moving and my meeting is tomorrow night- I usually go in the am and I weigh more at night so I am actually expecting a gain at the meeting. That is discouraging.



Those phases of cravings are SO hard.  They are also real life, and learning to get through them will help!  Even if we give in for a meal or a day or a week...it's what we do afterwards that is super-important.  Make a better choice the next meal.  Make better choices the next day.  etc.  

I mentioned I was at my brother's, and because he is who he is and I try to respect his oddities, I had almost no fruit or veggies for two weeks and thought I was going to die, LOL.  I had to sneak bananas for gosh sakes!  Add to that all the great beer he has in his house and I was toast.  This week has been HARD.  I want to dine out every meal!  I swear someone's adding crack to restaurant food because I feel addicted!  We had Indian food yesterday which helped, and I'll admit I was finished with my Weeklies yesterday (weigh in is Sat), but I just have to soldier on.  

Maybe having the the weighin in the evening will be enough of a kick in the pants to help you out of the cravings?  If it does or doesn't, just remember it's a different time for weighin, and you'll be OK.  




NC State said:


> I gained 1.2 lbs last week.  No surprise since I have been celebrating my birthday.  I thought it would be more.  I'm leaving Saturday for a cruise (Dream) so no WI next Wednesday but I know come Sept 18th it will not be pretty.



Happy Birthday!  

Have an AMAZING time on the Dream!  Our first cruise night I had the risotto.  It looked tiny but as I ate I realized that looks are deceiving.  My server was distressed that I hadn't finished it, and we got to talking and he found out that I LOVE Indian food.  So he had an Indian chef make some extra vegetarian options the next two night and I was a super-happy camper, eating aloo palak one night and a chickpea-based thing the next night.  Oh so good.  And so much less salty and calorie-laden.  Just a thought for you!  (they couldn't do it that night; they needed to know the evening before)

Just in case you're staying concierge level, we discovered the last day that there's a scale in the bathroom.  Good or bad, it might be good to know earlier on.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

bumbershoot said:


> Those phases of cravings are SO hard.  They are also real life, and learning to get through them will help!  Even if we give in for a meal or a day or a week...it's what we do afterwards that is super-important.  Make a better choice the next meal.  Make better choices the next day.  etc.
> 
> I mentioned I was at my brother's, and because he is who he is and I try to respect his oddities, I had almost no fruit or veggies for two weeks and thought I was going to die, LOL.  I had to sneak bananas for gosh sakes!  Add to that all the great beer he has in his house and I was toast.  This week has been HARD.  I want to dine out every meal!  I swear someone's adding crack to restaurant food because I feel addicted!  We had Indian food yesterday which helped, and I'll admit I was finished with my Weeklies yesterday (weigh in is Sat), but I just have to soldier on.
> ...


It is so hard being out of your self-controlled environment! My body has really gotten used to the fruits and veggies and if they weren't available to me it would get messy come weigh-in. I rely on those to fill me up. Without them, I would definitely be overeating.

So far, I have not gone off course, but I have been tempted. I still have quite a few weeklies left and my week resets Sunday morning so I may treat myself after weigh-in. 

ehfan- you hit the nail on the head- the honeymoon phase of starting weight watchers has come to an end- the novelty has worn off- now starts the tough business of making the right choices, tracking everything, day-in/day-out. It feels a little monotonous... but I know it is worth it.

NCState: happy birthday and have a BLAST on your cruise!

Also, I have an off-topic personal share- I just submitted my application to nursing school this week. There is only a 12-15% acceptance rate so I am stressed but excited. My grades are really good and I nailed the entrance exam so I am optimistic.  I have 6-8 weeks of waiting now- so I get just an extra little layer of stress on top of everything else for the next 2 months


----------



## TenThousandVolts

had my meeting last night- up .6 
I thought I had a small loss, it may be just that my evening weight is a bit higher than my morning weight. I still treated myself last night. We went to a Greek restaurant and I had a GOOD meal- calculated out to 24 points!! But I only ate about 2/3 of it. I still have 12 weeklies left today (day 7)
Next week I think I will switch back to morning meetings.

This week I need to get my running shoes on and get back in the groove. I have the WDW 1/2 marathon in Jan. and it is time to start getting ready.  My goal for this week is very modest- run three times- minimum 3 miles each. Putting that out there publicly so I have to be accountable to someone other than myself


----------



## rlbklein

Hi all, I'm a lifetime member of WW & have been watching the thread for a couple days. I first did WW from 1998-2000, lost about 57lbs. Even went through training & became a leader! Then found out I was pg with dd11...baby wanted chicken fingers & fries, then life kept interfering & I put all the weight back on plus more. Late 2011 I was diagnosed with PVC's & while I was told my weight wasn't a factor, in my head I thought, "maybe I'm too fat." Plus my brother got engaged, dh's brother got engaged, so there were 2 upcoming family weddings (within a month of each other, oye!). I rejoined WW in Jan 2012 & LOVE the new points plus. Worked so much faster this time! I lost around 80lbs this time & hit goal this past Jan, so it only took a year. I've been maintaining ever since. Our trip to WDW in Oct will be a challenge... I don't think I was to track any points!

I've gone through training again to be a receptionist & I eventually want to be a leader again. Don't have much time right now though, so that'll be a couple years down the road.


----------



## rlbklein

TenThousandVolts said:


> had my meeting last night- up .6
> I thought I had a small loss, it may be just that my evening weight is a bit higher than my morning weight. I still treated myself last night. We went to a Greek restaurant and I had a GOOD meal- calculated out to 24 points!! But I only ate about 2/3 of it. I still have 12 weeklies left today (day 7)
> Next week I think I will switch back to morning meetings.



I ALWAYS weigh more later in the day than in the morning. If you were "only" up .6, that's really not bad!! You could try going to an evening mtg one more time to get a comparison, then switch back to morning.


----------



## dreamlinda

Aburns8 said:


> Hello everyone! I just joined this morning (again). Hoping not to lose the motivation again!



Hi, went back a bit to find your message, I re-joined about the time you started and just wanted to check in with you, am hoping you like the program.  I am doing pretty good, always have to be careful not to let the first week set-up a false expectation for the future weeks.  At week 3 I was down 1.6 for a total of 6lbs.  Feeling pretty good about that since Labor Day weekend was more of a challenge than normal. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## pwdebbie

NC State said:


> I gained 1.2 lbs last week.  No surprise since I have been celebrating my birthday.  I thought it would be more.  I'm leaving Saturday for a cruise (Dream) so no WI next Wednesday but I know come Sept 18th it will not be pretty.



I hope you enjoy (by the time you read this it might be "enjoyed") your cruise.  And Happy (Belated) Birthday.  Celebrations are fine for something that only comes once a year.  (Of course, I have ten grandkids whose birthdays only comes once a year and my dd is an awesome baker . . . )


----------



## pwdebbie

rlbklein said:


> Hi all, I'm a lifetime member of WW & have been watching the thread for a couple days. I first did WW from 1998-2000, lost about 57lbs. Even went through training & became a leader! Then found out I was pg with dd11...baby wanted chicken fingers & fries, then life kept interfering & I put all the weight back on plus more. Late 2011 I was diagnosed with PVC's & while I was told my weight wasn't a factor, in my head I thought, "maybe I'm too fat." Plus my brother got engaged, dh's brother got engaged, so there were 2 upcoming family weddings (within a month of each other, oye!). I rejoined WW in Jan 2012 & LOVE the new points plus. Worked so much faster this time! I lost around 80lbs this time & hit goal this past Jan, so it only took a year. I've been maintaining ever since. Our trip to WDW in Oct will be a challenge... I don't think I was to track any points!
> 
> I've gone through training again to be a receptionist & I eventually want to be a leader again. Don't have much time right now though, so that'll be a couple years down the road.



Congrats for getting all that weight off the second time around.  I'm sort of glad I didn't join WW until after the PP started, I think I would have been discouraged.  This program works great for me.  We did a trip to WDW in April and my gain was minimal and came off really quickly -- and then I've been sort of stuck since mid-May, but it is slowly but surely coming off (we will not even talk about last week though -- weighing in the day after Labor Day is NOT a good idea!).

My dd and I did the program together, she reached Lifetime and is now a receptionist.  I keep telling her she would make a great leader but she does have issues about being in front of people.


----------



## rlbklein

pwdebbie said:


> My dd and I did the program together, she reached Lifetime and is now a receptionist.  I keep telling her she would make a great leader but she does have issues about being in front of people.



My mom lives with us & did WW with me too! Sooooo much easier to have a buddy on the program. The best part though is that dd has seen us both learn & maintain healthier habits, so I don't think she'll have the same weight struggles that I've had. Plus it feels good when she tells me she's proud of me, but loves me no matter what.


----------



## Aburns8

Down 2lbs for my first week. Was hoping for more, but I will take it!


----------



## bumbershoot

TenThousandVolts said:


> had my meeting last night- up .6
> I thought I had a small loss, it may be just that my evening weight is a bit higher than my morning weight.



  FWIW, we're all heavier in the evening than in the morning. Think of all the food and water we put in our bellies through the day.  The fact you were only up .6 really says positive things about how you did the rest of the week!




Aburns8 said:


> Down 2lbs for my first week. Was hoping for more, but I will take it!



Woo!  



Whew.  Lost the beer/restaurantfood bloat I packed on while in San Diego.  Back to where I was 2 full weeks ago.  I'm closing in on the end of losing AND on my Tower of Terror run in October!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Thanks rlbklein and bumbershoot- You make me feel better about the gain. It was the first time I had to log an official gain so it was a little bit of a bummer- but I know it doesn't really mean anything.

rlbklein: I am so glad you have joined the conversation. You have a lot of experience with ww- both struggles and successes. I know I will learn a lot from you! Congratulations on hitting your goal!

I am doing ww meetings for 1 more month and then switching to etools.  I hope I am not making a mistake but I am having a hard time getting to the meetings- I live 35 minutes from the closest meeting place. I see a lot of value in the meetings and I realize I may have to switch back- but I am going to give etools a try for a while. 

Congrats on the loss aburns!!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

I don't know if I mentioned this before but I am taking a nutrition course right now- one chapter is dedicated to evaluating weight-loss plans. Here is the checklist- weight-watchers scores very well.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

The third check-box is interesting, suggesting that a temporary maintenance period should follow the 10% loss mark. I have often hit a plateau right around that mark and become frustrated.  Perhaps it is normal and should be anticipated. Also it gives "maintenance practice" which is something I need. I have hit my goal weight many times, but obviously I have struggled maintaining.


----------



## jmv223

That is really interesting!  I've been in a slump since I hit my 10% last month.  I gained a pound, then lost 1.5, then stayed the same, for a net loss of .5 over the last 3 weeks.  Maybe it's a good thing!  

Although, admittedly, my slump is my own fault.  My activity level dropped a lot when the summer swim lessons ended, and I'm still eating every single point each week, and a few extras I'm sure.  I wan't tracking my activity from my job all summer because I didn't know how to count it.  That gave me the wiggle room to be less stringent about tracking every single bit or for mistakes on estimating when I didn't know for sure what the points were.  

But the pool has re-opend, so I will be more active again, now I just need to figure out how to fit two breakfasts into my points allowance!


----------



## pwdebbie

rlbklein said:


> My mom lives with us & did WW with me too! Sooooo much easier to have a buddy on the program. The best part though is that dd has seen us both learn & maintain healthier habits, so I don't think she'll have the same weight struggles that I've had. Plus it feels good when she tells me she's proud of me, but loves me no matter what.



My dd doesn't live with us.  She is 30 and has four kids (oh, and a husband too, lol).  She and I lost our baby weight together -- I waited thirty years to do it, she only waited four.  Her kids are so into WW stuff -- her son (8) looked in my fridge the other day and said, "Well, I guess that's the Points yogurt and not kid yogurt, right?"  If I eat something when I'm babysitting, one of them will say, "Grammie, how many points is that?"    Her kids devour fruit, which is a good thing!


----------



## rlbklein

My DD11 asks about point values too! Thankfully she's never been much into junk food. She loves snacking on apples, yogurt, and other healthy snacks.

Hubby, on the other hand, snacks all the time and rarely gains weight. He has a great metabolism. Plus Crohns disease but he works hard to keep that under control.


----------



## bumbershoot

I think the best thing my son is learning is simply *portion sizes*.  He doesn't need to worry about this now, but someday his activity level will slow down and his growth upwards will stop, and he'll have to start watching himself.  And just the basic "what is a portion of pasta" will serve him well, I think.

Since we don't tend to have stuff on hand that he can't eat (for us it's been almost 100% about portion control), it's not usually* his food and our food, so it's something he sees ALL the time.  

My mom made incredibly nutritious meals as often as she could, but we just took whatever we wanted, without any thought to a portion.  And that's been the absolute biggest thing for my success with WW, just figuring out what a serving is.


*except for the few WW brand things we get (or my occasional Smart One or Lean Cuisine)...the ingredients in those aren't things we want him eating, so he knows those are our foods


----------



## averill94

You guys are all awesome!!!!! What great posts.  I am sorry to say I have strayed ...by about 18lbs .  I still go to meetings but still sabotage myself.

bumbershoot - rock on!!!!! 

PWdebbie- you are such an inspiration!

Have a great day everybody.


----------



## eh24fan

averill94 said:


> You guys are all awesome!!!!! What great posts.  I am sorry to say I have strayed ...by about 18lbs .  I still go to meetings but still sabotage myself.
> 
> bumbershoot - rock on!!!!!
> 
> PWdebbie- you are such an inspiration!
> 
> Have a great day everybody.





I struggle with the self sabotage every single Tuesday...weigh in day is Wednesday.  It NEVER fails that on Tuesday I have an intense craving for salty, not good for you food.  Yes, nothing is OFF limits, we just have to count it, etc.  But seriously...why on Tuesdays???  I've really got to get myself back in check.  I'm losing very slowly and I know why.  But I'll get there.  

Just jump back in!  You'll turn it around!


----------



## dreamlinda

averill94 said:


> You guys are all awesome!!!!! What great posts.  I am sorry to say I have strayed ...by about 18lbs .  I still go to meetings but still sabotage myself.
> 
> bumbershoot - rock on!!!!!
> 
> PWdebbie- you are such an inspiration!
> 
> Have a great day everybody.



I did this same thing last year, unfortunately it went way further than 18lbs.  For me, if my head isn't in the game it just isn't going to make any difference if I go to meetings, track, or anything.  I got to feeling so bad I finally gave myself a "vacation from guilt", even officially quit for 2 months.  Now I am back, slate wiped clean and am moving in the right direction again.  It was hard to give up seeing the weight loss on the tracker that I had not gained back, but every time I saw the gain it just defalted my efforts.  Silly to think that seeing the line on the tracker had that much impact, but it did!  So happy to be back in heathly habits, hope you find your turn around soon.


----------



## zoo2tycoon

I am going to start WW TODAY. I found a good friend and we are going tonight to weigh in. I know WW works...worked for me. BUT when you think you are eating a portion without measuring it, know how many calories (points) going into your body without tracking it you can be sadly wrong and 15 pounds in a year later (about 25 from goal) can be a shocker. I am ready for this---won't be easy but will do the 10% at a time....


----------



## bumbershoot

averill94 said:


> You guys are all awesome!!!!! What great posts.  I am sorry to say I have strayed ...by about 18lbs .  I still go to meetings but still sabotage myself.



I know 18 hurts, but you can do it!  

Have you ever brought up the sabotage in a meeting?  For some reason our meeting gets very touchy feely, very talky, and that sort of thing resonates with a LOT of people.  You might get a lot of good responses if you brought it up; be sure to allow yourself time to stick around after, because you might get people coming up to you after the meeting.  At least that happens at the meeting we usually attend.  

There's SO much mental and emotional stuff involved in gaining then losing weight.  I remember the first time I did WW, and I went on an extended work trip.  I was eating differently and it was so hot (I was in WV for the summer) and I dropped a bunch of weight.  Suddenly you couldn't really tell I had extra poundage if you saw me sitting in my car.  And the day after I realized that, some dude started following me in his car, being very creepy as I drove the back roads to work in Huntington.  SCARY.  Thankfully my workplace was just over the police station, so when I pulled off there he sped off.  But it nearly knocked me out of WW, because I felt that "if this is what happens when I lose weight, I don't want that".  

And this time through got weird, mentally, for me when I started getting looks from men instead of being ignored.  It was really the first time that had happened since I got married, and I was at a loss as to what to do!  Thankfully no creepers this time.  Whew.





eh24fan said:


> I struggle with the self sabotage every single Tuesday...weigh in day is Wednesday.  It NEVER fails that on Tuesday I have an intense craving for salty, not good for you food.  Yes, nothing is OFF limits, we just have to count it, etc.  But seriously...why on Tuesdays???  I've really got to get myself back in check.  I'm losing very slowly and I know why.  But I'll get there.
> 
> Just jump back in!  You'll turn it around!



Well, if you ate the same salty "bad" foods every Tuesday, your body would get used to it and you should still be able to see the losses through that.  Maybe allow it to happen?

...says the person that used to eat nothing but dry cereal on Friday nights with a Saturday weigh in...    (I stopped that...I eat normally now on Fridays)




zoo2tycoon said:


> I am going to start WW TODAY. I found a good friend and we are going tonight to weigh in.



Woohoo!  And an evening weighin keeps you from doing silly things like not eating before a WI, etc.  Excellent choice.  Wish I'd done that!

Best thing to get at the beginning is a good food scale!  I bought the OXO one with a detachable face and a high weight limit on it, so I can put my big heavy Fiestaware plates on it, still see the weight, and it won't error out.  I weigh almost everything.  Not fruits or veggies, and I still measure my half and half, sugar, and oils.  Pretty much everything else is weighed; put my salad on the plate, plate on the scale, weigh out my dressing.  etc etc.


----------



## averill94

Thank you for the supportive words!  I think I will bring up sabotage this week!!!!


----------



## eh24fan

Last night's weigh in brought a welcome surprise for me!!  2.6lbs gone!!  2.6!!  I was so excited - and surprised! I even asked to get off the scale and get back on to be sure.  LOL  That's a total of 15.2 gone and that's amazing to me.  Today I'm even wearing jeans to work that were too tight a month ago.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

eh24fan said:


> Last night's weigh in brought a welcome surprise for me!!  2.6lbs gone!!  2.6!!  I was so excited - and surprised! I even asked to get off the scale and get back on to be sure.  LOL  That's a total of 15.2 gone and that's amazing to me.  Today I'm even wearing jeans to work that were too tight a month ago.



whoooot! That is so great. I have weigh-in today. I didn't have the best day yesterday so not counting on a great weigh-in. Will report back after.

Welcome zootycoon!


----------



## Aburns8

I need some advice. I am great at my tracking during the day, but once I get home at night it is a free for all. I forget to track and even when I do I just eat everything in sight and then don't track the extra food. I need some help!


----------



## WishnDisney

Hi all.  My name is Lynne.  I've done WW off and on over the years...have been fairly successful but have never gotten to goal.  Somewhere along the line, I just seem to get tired of it all.  

So, I just took the plunge and signed up for WW Online this a.m.  I am planning a Disney trip for next June.  We went last June on our first family trip, had a great time, but my feet were crying by the last night from all of the weight I'm carrying around.

I could really use some motivational support along this journey.  The agreement I made with my husband was that if I signed up, I had to go to the gym with him in the morning.  Okay, I can do that. So, he's supportive, but he's got some really weird food habits.  He won't eat dinner with the family at night, and consequently, the kids are getting into some bad habits as well.  I would like to turn that around for all of us.

Also, I turn 50 in one year...I sure would like to run a 5K before I turn 50.  

To get to my ideal weight, I would really need to lose 100 lbs.   But, I'm not even going to look at that number.  Too overwhelming, and I would be happy right now with a 5 lb. loss in a month.  So, I'm just taking baby steps...

Anyway, I'm just looking for some motivation, support, etc.  It's hard when you don't necessarily have a buddy doing it with you.

Thanks.


----------



## WishnDisney

Aburns8 said:


> I need some advice. I am great at my tracking during the day, but once I get home at night it is a free for all. I forget to track and even when I do I just eat everything in sight and then don't track the extra food. I need some help!



So...a couple of questions:

1.  Are you hungry at night and that's why you are eating everything in sight?
2.  What do you use to track?

Lynne


----------



## Aburns8

WishnDisney said:


> Hi all.  My name is Lynne.  I've done WW off and on over the years...have been fairly successful but have never gotten to goal.  Somewhere along the line, I just seem to get tired of it all.
> 
> So, I just took the plunge and signed up for WW Online this a.m.  I am planning a Disney trip for next June.  We went last June on our first family trip, had a great time, but my feet were crying by the last night from all of the weight I'm carrying around.
> 
> I could really use some motivational support along this journey.  The agreement I made with my husband was that if I signed up, I had to go to the gym with him in the morning.  Okay, I can do that. So, he's supportive, but he's got some really weird food habits.  He won't eat dinner with the family at night, and consequently, the kids are getting into some bad habits as well.  I would like to turn that around for all of us.
> 
> Also, I turn 50 in one year...I sure would like to run a 5K before I turn 50.
> 
> To get to my ideal weight, I would really need to lose 100 lbs.   But, I'm not even going to look at that number.  Too overwhelming, and I would be happy right now with a 5 lb. loss in a month.  So, I'm just taking baby steps...
> 
> Anyway, I'm just looking for some motivation, support, etc.  It's hard when you don't necessarily have a buddy doing it with you.
> 
> Thanks.



Welcome! Like you I have been on and off WW for years. Back in 1999 I lost 60 pounds, kept it off for four years and then it all came back one. I have been on and off with WW ever since. I just rejoined two weeks ago. 

You have some great goals! Good luck!


----------



## Aburns8

WishnDisney said:


> So...a couple of questions:
> 
> 1.  Are you hungry at night and that's why you are eating everything in sight?
> 2.  What do you use to track?
> 
> Lynne



No, I could go without eating the extra food. I am just really unhappy right now and when I get down in the dumps I eat. 

I have been using my cell phone and the WW app to track.

Andrea


----------



## zoo2tycoon

Went to my first meeting last night...the number was bad. I have about 30 pounds to lose before I will be at a goal I am happy with.
Today I went to the grocery- lots of fruits and good choices. Came home and put the points value on things so if I want I know how many before---
I have planned out todays menu.

I do have a food scale and measuring cups----know that is a key thing. We might think we know portions but our view and the actual amount (in my case especially) are two different things.

Hope everyone has a good day staying on track and tracking!


----------



## eh24fan

Aburns8 said:


> I need some advice. I am great at my tracking during the day, but once I get home at night it is a free for all. I forget to track and even when I do I just eat everything in sight and then don't track the extra food. I need some help!



Are you eating enough during the day?  And are you eating foods that satisfy you? 

 I tend to hoard my points during the day for dinner at night.  BUT, that also backfires if I'm not careful to eat good, satisfying foods during the day.  I'm getting much better about it, but I have to really make myself see that 5 points for breakfast is FINE!  I get 34 points a day for heaven's sake!  I'm not going to starve if I don't have 17 points for my dinner.  Sheesh   

I find that I sometimes need to have a little something before I leave work.  I get off at 330pm.  We tend to eat dinner around 530-6 depending on what's going on, so that's a bit of time.  I try NOT to be really hungry when I get home b/c then I want to snack and pick until I have dinner ready.  

AND TRACK EVERY BITE!  I know it's easy to "forget" because I have conveniently not tracked things...and it comes back to bite me at weigh in.    Seeing exactly what that snack means in terms of my points sometimes gives me the reality check I needed.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Aburns8 said:


> I need some advice. I am great at my tracking during the day, but once I get home at night it is a free for all. I forget to track and even when I do I just eat everything in sight and then don't track the extra food. I need some help!


Tracking is a great learning tool. Even if you are going way over your points and going crazy with snacking- TRACK. Tracking bad choices or crazy days is very important because we learn from it. Tracking lets us see how quickly little bits of this and that add up. You will look back and say I can't believe I wasted X points on that. And you will be less likely to repeat that mistake. 

example: I once used almost all my weeklies in one day- beer, buffalo wings and more beer.  It was pretty good but getting through the next four days with no extra points was really hard- I haven't done that again- and I doubt I will.

Make sure you are eating your fruits and veggies and good fats through the day- that should help you stay away from being starved at night. I totally get where you are coming from.



PS: I lost 2 lbs at weigh-in


----------



## TenThousandVolts

welcome wishndisney! I have found this group to be a great support! I hope you do too.


----------



## bumbershoot

WishnDisney said:


> ...We went last June on our first family trip, had a great time, but my feet were crying by the last night from all of the weight I'm carrying around.
> ....
> 
> Also, I turn 50 in one year...I sure would like to run a 5K before I turn 50.
> ....
> 
> Anyway, I'm just looking for some motivation, support, etc.  It's hard when you don't necessarily have a buddy doing it with you.
> 
> Thanks.



Hi!

I had all sorts of excuses for why my feet were dying so bad during our trips.  Until February 2012 when the excuses just faded.  I knew the problem.  I was killing my joints.  I felt like someone was hammering my feet the whole trip.  Even lying in bed it felt like someone had taken a hammer to my heels.  Just awful.  I was 41 and felt 91.  Since we live next door to an amazing man who actually is older than 91 and is light on his feet and ON his feet every day (he's an artist) I was feeling really really really horrid.

Got home, saw an ad with Jennifer Hudson, went to a meeting the next day.  

Since that time, 84.2 lbs gone!  And it's AMAZING the difference it makes.  Even 10% was amazing.  We went to Disneyland in July and October 2012 and it was already amazing how different I felt.  Then WDW this February and it was even better.  You have such great times to look forward to!!!

I used a free Couch to 5K program from coolrunnings.com to work myself up to a 5K.  I'm still mainly using the Galloway jog/walk method, though I *can* run for longer periods of time.  I took the C25K program slowly, repeating weeks as I needed.  I'd been off the fitness track for a long time, the weight had brought its buddy asthma with it, and I just needed heart, lungs, blood vessels, and muscles to catch up.  So it took a bit of time, and then I did it again.    And now it's getting really good.

So you can do it!!!


This thread is really good for support.

But just so you know, having a spouse doing WW at the same time isn't always as fabulous as it seems.  After all, men tend to get more points than women do.  When we started, I got 32 points and DH got 71.  By the time I lost 40+ I was at 26 points.  Now, he's a much slower loser than I am (a few reasons) and I think he's at 66 points now, and it's still such a big difference it hardly feels like we're doing the program together.  (on the other hand, the reality is that I eat all Weekly and Activity points, so I'm not eating only 26 points per day at all)

It's great to have someone in the household who is doing it too, or at least not complaining, but on the other hand sometimes it's nicer to have people a bit closer to your points-plus daily value on the journey with you.  




Aburns8 said:


> I need some advice. I am great at my tracking during the day, but once I get home at night it is a free for all. I forget to track and even when I do I just eat everything in sight and then don't track the extra food. I need some help!



Can you pre-track your food for the evening?  Would that help?  Especially if you included some sort of good that you generally crave?




eh24fan said:


> Last night's weigh in brought a welcome surprise for me!!  2.6lbs gone!!  2.6!!  I was so excited - and surprised! I even asked to get off the scale and get back on to be sure.  LOL  That's a total of 15.2 gone and that's amazing to me.  Today I'm even wearing jeans to work that were too tight a month ago.



Woo!




averill94 said:


> Thank you for the supportive words!  I think I will bring up sabotage this week!!!!



I hope it goes well for you. 




TenThousandVolts said:


> PS: I lost 2 lbs at weigh-in



Woo!


----------



## Aburns8

I am going to first start tracking every bite that I eat. I think that I struggle doing that. Once I am honest with myself by seeing what I am eating I hope it is the wake up call to make some changes!


----------



## dreamlinda

Down another 1.4, and happy with that number!!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

bumbershoot said:


> I used a free Couch to 5K program from coolrunnings.com to work myself up to a 5K.  I'm still mainly using the Galloway jog/walk method, though I *can* run for longer periods of time.


This is how I became a runner- the Galloway walk/run intervals. I could not run at all when I started. About 8 months after I began with the walk/run method I ran my first half marathon- and I never stopped to walked the whole time. 

Dreamlinda: Congrats on the loss!!!


----------



## Aburns8

Down 1.4 this week. It was a surprise with all of the extra night eating I was doing. Going to track everything this week!


----------



## pwdebbie

WishnDisney said:


> Hi all.  My name is Lynne.  I've done WW off and on over the years...have been fairly successful but have never gotten to goal.  Somewhere along the line, I just seem to get tired of it all.
> 
> So, I just took the plunge and signed up for WW Online this a.m.  I am planning a Disney trip for next June.  We went last June on our first family trip, had a great time, but my feet were crying by the last night from all of the weight I'm carrying around.
> 
> I could really use some motivational support along this journey.  The agreement I made with my husband was that if I signed up, I had to go to the gym with him in the morning.  Okay, I can do that. So, he's supportive, but he's got some really weird food habits.  He won't eat dinner with the family at night, and consequently, the kids are getting into some bad habits as well.  I would like to turn that around for all of us.
> 
> Also, I turn 50 in one year...I sure would like to run a 5K before I turn 50.
> 
> To get to my ideal weight, I would really need to lose 100 lbs.   But, I'm not even going to look at that number.  Too overwhelming, and I would be happy right now with a 5 lb. loss in a month.  So, I'm just taking baby steps...
> 
> Anyway, I'm just looking for some motivation, support, etc.  It's hard when you don't necessarily have a buddy doing it with you.
> 
> Thanks.



Having a goal of eating things at Disney instead of in the months leading up to my trip really helped me stay on track.  It was very motivating to me to say:  Why have that cinnamon roll now when I can have THE cinnamon roll at Disney?  That's the way I thought about so many different foods for months.  I kept promising myself that I would eat all those goodies at Disney.  (But I have to tell you -- I ate them at Disney and they weren't nearly as good as my mind was telling me they were going to be!)  

Another way the upcoming trip to Disney motivated me was knowing that what I was doing in the months before were going to make the trip better for me in terms of stamina.  (Unfortunately, my dh was having health issues and we saw more of our room than the parks, so I never really got to test my stamina the way I wanted.)

Of course clothes are a great motivator.  New clothes for vacation -- now who DOESN'T want that?  

Another idea for motivation -- every time you don't buy something that you really want to eat but know would not be a smart choice, put that money into a Disney fund and use that money to treat yourself (not your family) to one special souvenir that you want.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

today in my nutrition class I have to begin a project called diet analysis. So I have to double track everything- I still am tracking in etools but also in a nutrition calculator on the website for my text book. I think at the end of the project it will make recommendations on how I can improve my diet. 
Should be interesting.


----------



## WishnDisney

Okay, so I'm not really sooo happy it's Monday.  I just typed a big long post and it disappeared!  Hope this one stays cause I need to get to work!

I want to thank everyone for their kind welcomes and words of encouragement.  Also some great motivating ideas - I love the delayed gratification - don't eat it now cause you can eat it in Disney, and I think I've already processed the, don't spend the money on it now cause I can use it for Disney.  I tend to buy breakfast every morning - so that money is now going into the Disney fund.

So - I'm WW Online with Monday WI.  I was down 4 lbs.  I'll take it, although I also know there are some other factors that contribute to that - I did my WI at the gym this morning so it was earlier in the day and a different scale.  Yes, you heard that right...at the gym!  I actually dragged my bottom out of bed this a.m. for the first time in a year to go to the gym with DH.    I walked on the treadmill for 1 hr.  After this week, I intend to add in strength training, although that will cut into my 1 hr. on the treadmill.  I also ordered Active Link, so we'll see if that will help motivate me as well.

I did C25K about 5 years ago and got through the program.  Then I started having some issues with my ankle and threw in the towel.   I felt great though while I was doing it.  I've been so inactive for a while, that I figure it will probably be 1-2 months before I could even consider something like that.  

Aburns8 - Great job on the loss.  And I think you've got the right idea about tracking even when you go off program.  I do the same thing...I think it's denial and refusal on my part to acknowledge what I am actually doing.  So I'll make a deal with you...one day at a time...you and I will both track every bite today.

TenThousandVolts - 2 lbs. down - yay!  Your nutrition class sounds interesting.  Are you actually taking this somewhere or doing it online?

dreamlinda - Another great loss!  Woo!

Well, I better get to work.

Lynne


----------



## Aburns8

Great job Lynn (WishnDisney) on the loss and going to the gym!

Hope this week is a good one for you. I am tracking away today. My goal is to keep myself busier at night and not just sit on the couch and want to eat. This weekend there will be no weigh in for me because we are going on a little vacation this weekend. But I WILL track!


----------



## bumbershoot

WishnDisney said:


> So - I'm WW Online with Monday WI.  I was down 4 lbs.  I'll take it, although I also know there are some other factors that contribute to that - I did my WI at the gym this morning so it was earlier in the day and a different scale.  Yes, you heard that right...at the gym!  I actually dragged my bottom out of bed this a.m. for the first time in a year to go to the gym with DH.    I walked on the treadmill for 1 hr.  After this week, I intend to add in strength training, although that will cut into my 1 hr. on the treadmill.



Very nice!  I like that you're starting with activity instead of adding it in later (as I did).  I'm sure you know this, but when muscles are healing up from new/heavier activity, they draw water in to help with that process.  So you CAN see a temporary increase in scale numbers while you're healing, and that's why weight can fluctuate a bit as you start, or start a new, activity.

If I lift heavier than normal (the "ier" is important there, as I'm not STRONG yet, and still lifting pretty light!) on a Friday afternoon, I will NOT see a loss, and sometimes will see  a gain, at my Sat morning weigh in.  Now sometimes if I run that evening but have been careful with my hydration all day before the run, I'll still see a loss if I'm due one, but not always.  

I find it to be important to know ahead of time, that new activity can cause that temporary increase in scale numbers*.  



*and I like saying it that way instead of "gain weight".  It's not what we think of as weight, it's just water not being released quite yet.  

*****************


Woo, ran a 10K (my first!) yesterday and I am HUNGRY.  Fighting fighting fighting the urge to decimate my Weeklies right now.    Should go have some avocado, that's what I should do....


----------



## WishnDisney

bumbershoot said:


> Woo, ran a 10K (my first!) yesterday and I am HUNGRY.  Fighting fighting fighting the urge to decimate my Weeklies right now.    Should go have some avocado, that's what I should do....



That's fantastic!    I am sooooo impressed.  Not only by the race, but the results you have seen on the scale.

Thanks for the advice on the scale as well.  I've gone down this road soooo many times.  One of these times, it's got to stick.  The one thing I am going to do this time around...do the right things, don't obsess about the scale, or if I do slip up, don't throw in the towel.  It's funny, too, cause this time around goals aren't so much focused on a number on a scale, but activities I will be able to do as I get fit.

Is the TOT next month?

Aburns8 - how was your day yesterday?  Yesterday was a good day for me all around.  I tracked every bite and was able to check off all of my healthy checks - love the smilie I get when I do that.  

I slept in a bit this morning, but managed to still get to gym and walk on the treadmill for about 35 minutes.  Now, it's off to journal and get to work!

Have a good day everyone!

Lynne


----------



## rlbklein

bumbershoot said:


> Woo, ran a 10K (my first!) yesterday and I am HUNGRY.  Fighting fighting fighting the urge to decimate my Weeklies right now.    Should go have some avocado, that's what I should do....



If you're hungry, then EAT something! At a minimum, keep 0 point fruits & veg around to snack on. Feeling truly hungry is your body saying it needs fuel. Not eating will just backfire every time by making you ravenous so your willpower goes out the window.

I snack & eat all the time but I keep enough 0 point stuff that I'm not sabotaging myself.

I also find that if I avoid (though not completely eliminate) carbs, and stick to fruits, veg, dairy, and lean proteins, I have a much easier time staying satisfied while losing faster or maintaining more easily. YMMV!


----------



## Aburns8

WishnDisney said:


> Aburns8 - how was your day yesterday?  Yesterday was a good day for me all around.  I tracked every bite and was able to check off all of my healthy checks - love the smilie I get when I do that.



It was okay. I am still having a hard time tracking in the evening. But I didn't do any extra eating since my DS (1) wouldn't go to bed.


----------



## bumbershoot

WishnDisney said:


> That's fantastic!    I am sooooo impressed.  Not only by the race, but the results you have seen on the scale.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on the scale as well.  I've gone down this road soooo many times.  One of these times, it's got to stick.  The one thing I am going to do this time around...do the right things, don't obsess about the scale, or if I do slip up, don't throw in the towel.  It's funny, too, cause this time around goals aren't so much focused on a number on a scale, but activities I will be able to do as I get fit.
> 
> Is the TOT next month?



It is indeed next month!  About 18 days from now.  Whimper.

Good for you for going into this wanting to do it "right".  Of course, right means different things for everyone, but I'm right there with you in how you describe it this time!  





rlbklein said:


> If you're hungry, then EAT something! At a minimum, keep 0 point fruits & veg around to snack on. Feeling truly hungry is your body saying it needs fuel. Not eating will just backfire every time by making you ravenous so your willpower goes out the window.



OH I wasn't not eating entirely.  I was simply keeping myself from eating the entire package of Newman's O's, or DS's chocolate bar in the fridge, or his ancient chocolate frog in the freezer (ha ha at "or"...if I'd gotten up at that moment I was typing it would have been an "AND" situation).  I was trying to work through the "eat eat eat eat eat EVERYTHING" urges to get my mind to work out a much better meal that would actually be fuel and not just crud.  

AKA 6 points worth of weighed-out avocado on the second best sandwich of my life.  (sandwiches are rare in my world anymore, as they tend to be 16 point wonders, LOL)

The running and hungry after-effects are the biggest reason I'm calling it goal this Saturday.  Don't particularly care what the scale says; I'm in my BMI range and I need to stop the purposeful losing for right now. 

Over time as my skin continues to tighten up with the weight training (it's AMAZING how much less loose skin I have now...weight-training since May, I've lost about 12 pounds since then, and I don't shriek when I watch myself doing lateral raises with dumbells anymore) and continued fitness, I'm sure more pounds will be lost, but right now I gotta eat a bit more.  

Thank you so much for the concern!  Always good to hear from outside one's own head as well.   





Speaking of avocado....always WEIGH it.  Don't go by the generic "1/4 of an avocado" default tracker entry.  Most avocados are not as big as the default one.  For those that love avocado, weigh the part of it that you'll eat, use grams, and you'll be happy.


----------



## WishnDisney

2nd day in a row that I wrote a long post and it disappeared.  Blech!

Had a good day yesterday.  Stayed within my points, tracked everything I ate, earned 3 APs, and hit all of my healthy checks.  Overslept this a.m. unfortunately and completely missed the gym.  So I packed my lunch this a.m. and my sneakers into my Disney backpack, and plan on walking to my parents to eat lunch today.  It's about a 15 minute walk each way.  Not a lot of exercise, but it's something.  (I was planning on walking to work this a.m., but getting the kids out the door plus myself was a bit of a challenge this a.m.)

Last night was a zoo.  I work full-time as a CPA and from the minute I got home I was running.  DS 11 had soccer practice, DS 13 was at an away cross country meet.  We didn't get dinner started until 7:00 and while I was doing dinner I was also trying to get kids through homework.  This morning DS 11 announces that he still has more homework to do.  DH wasn't particularly helpful last night.  Sigh!  I need to work a bit harder on organization.

Speaking of dinner last night, I made one of my favorite chicken dishes.  It's also easy.  You brown chicken in olive oil, then throw some chopped onion and garlic in the middle of the skillet.  Once that's cooked, throw in some diced tomatos (either fresh or from a can) and a splash of basalmic vinegar, put a lid on and cook it on low until the chicken is cooked through.  You can eat the tomatos and onions on top of the chicken, or sometimes I put it on top of brown rice or a potato.  A lot of times, I will just make the tomatoes and skip the chicken.

I got my Active Link yesterday so I got that set up last night and am starting my first week phase where it monitors your activity.  Can't wait to see how this whole thing works.

I also scheduled 11/4/13 as the date on my calendar that I start C25K training.  My goal is to be able to run a few 5Ks with people in my office (I'm always jealous when they do that), as well as a 5-mile run on Memorial Day.


----------



## WishnDisney

(Maybe my messages are too long and that's my problem?)

rkblein - some real nuggets in your post to bumbershoot.  When I did Core years ago, I had better results.  I also had fewer headaches.  This morning I woke up with a headache, headed quickly south toward migraine.  I think it might be related to my recent reduction in carbs.

Aburns8 - Pat yourself on the back that you didn't eat all night.  It's the little things that add up to hitting goal.  I also found that when my kids were little that it was really hard. I was so stressed by the evening, I wanted to eat everything in sight.  And you have a vacation coming up...cool!

Bumbershoot - Tell me more about this 2nd best sandwich ever.  What else is there besides avocado?  I'm also intrigued by the loose skin.  If I can drag myself out of bed in the mornings, I plan on starting strength training next week. 

Okay, gotta run!

Lynne


----------



## bumbershoot

I was a bit loopy when I wrote that lol. And my taste in sandwiches is a bit on the hippie side since the best ones tend to include avocado, cheese, and sprouts. And as they say, hunger is the best sauce. Though I might tweak that (so as to not sound like I'm encouraging eating disorders) to say that really paying attention to your food and not having guilt makes food taste better. 

I wish I'd taken pictures of my arms!  I keep regretting the no picture thing as well as not measuring often enough. Skin still droops but nowhere near as much. So it gives me hope for the loose skin on the side/back of my thighs. Oh and my lower belly has tightened up SO much. That's been in the last 5 lbs or so where it just all flattened. Not 100% flat but very close. And I don't do sit-ups in my routine, just twist things with a weighted bar on my shoulders. It's slowly tightening up what's under the belly skin which helps with the process. 

It has taken time, that's for sure.


----------



## zoo2tycoon

I joined WW last week...went to WI today and down 4 pounds! 
Know not normal and mostly water but it is encouraging. Know the rate will slow down but feels good that there are results when you follow and track. I planned ahead and made good choices. Had stressful day so far---in the past when I'd grab junk food I grabbed the 1 cup of grapes in the refrig that I have bagged.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

bumbershoot said:


> It is indeed next month!  About 18 days from now.  Whimper.
> ...



I think this is this a nighttime race, right? If so, do yourself a favor a do a couple of night runs in the final week or two of training.  Also, don't expect a record time.  I did the Wine and Dine Half last year- It was a BLAST but I am not used to expending massive amounts of energy at midnight. My body was like WHOA, WHOA, EASY THERE LADY!
I did achieve a personal record- all-time slowest half marathon.  I ran another half 2 weeks later, a hilly one, in the morning and it was 20 minutes faster than my wine and dine.  

Also you are so right about weighing the avocado.

Zoo2tycoon!!! Well Done!!!


----------



## NC State

Returned from my Cruise and I did go to WW tonight.  I'm up 2.8 lbs, I thought it would be more than that.  I knew it would be up but I'm happy to know that I didn't do too bad.  I did visit the gym twice and ran a 5K on Castaway Cay while on vacation.


----------



## rlbklein

zoo2tycoon said:


> I joined WW last week...went to WI today and down 4 pounds!  Know not normal and mostly water but it is encouraging. Know the rate will slow down but feels good that there are results when you follow and track. I planned ahead and made good choices. Had stressful day so far---in the past when I'd grab junk food I grabbed the 1 cup of grapes in the refrig that I have bagged.



Congrats! You did a great job! Keep it up!


----------



## LockShockBarrel

I lost again this week (even after another 4 biscuit dinner at Red Lobster...I swear those things are filled with crack and diamonds) bringing my total to 26 even and I got my little 25lb token thingy.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

NC State said:


> Returned from my Cruise and I did go to WW tonight.  I'm up 2.8 lbs, I thought it would be more than that.  I knew it would be up but I'm happy to know that I didn't do too bad.  I did visit the gym twice and ran a 5K on Castaway Cay while on vacation.



I would call that a success!  



> LockShockBarrel: I lost again this week (even after another 4 biscuit dinner at Red Lobster...I swear those things are filled with crack and diamonds) bringing my total to 26 even and I got my little 25lb token thingy.


AWESOME!!! Congratulations!


----------



## superme80

Just checking in. Cannot believe how quickly this pregnancy has gone. My c-section is scheduled in less than 2 weeks!  I have only gained 24 lbs this pregnancy!!!!!!!!    Compared to the 50 lbs I normally gain I consider that a success. Well not too much longer and I will be able to jump back in with both feet! Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## WishnDisney

Morning all -

Yesterday was a hard day...didn't have my usual protein breakfast which set me up for hunger the rest of the day.  I went into my extra points, but they're what they are there for, right?  I did manage an hour at the gym on the treadmill and recumbent bike, though yesterday.

Today I missed the gym this morning, but did have my protein breakfast.  I think I'm coming down with the horrible cold the rest of my family had.  Blech.  I'll try to wash it away with lots of water today.

Zootycoon - Awesome job on the loss!

NC State - Wow, only up 2.8 and on a cruise?  I've never been on a cruise, but I understand there is always lots of food.  Great job.

LockShockBarrel - Woo, hoo!  Great job on the loss.  And you got your 25 lb. charm?  Wahoo!

Superme80 - I'm so impressed...with your baby's birth 2 weeks away, and you are already thinking about jumping back in.

Bumbleshoot - I like your quote about lack of guilt when eating food making it taste better.  I may steal that!

Okay, off to work.  Have a great day everyone!

Lynne


----------



## WishnDisney

Morning all -

I didn't have my usual protein breakfast yesterday which set me up to go into my extra points. They're what they are there for, right?  Spent an hour at the gym on the treadmill and recumbent bike, though. Missed the gym this morning, but did have my protein breakfast.  I think I'm coming down with the horrible cold the rest of my family had.  Blech.  I'll try to wash it away with lots of water today.

Zootycoon - Awesome job on the loss!

NC State - Wow, only up 2.8 and on a cruise?  I've never been on a cruise, but I understand there is always lots of food.  Great job.

LockShockBarrel - Woo, hoo!  Great job on the loss.  And you got your 25 lb. charm?  Wahoo!

Superme80 - I'm so impressed...with your baby's birth 2 weeks away, and you are already thinking about jumping back in.

Bumbleshoot - I like your quote about lack of guilt when eating food making it taste better.  I may steal that!

Okay, off to work.  Have a great day everyone!

Lynne


----------



## pwdebbie

superme80 said:


> Just checking in. Cannot believe how quickly this pregnancy has gone. My c-section is scheduled in less than 2 weeks!  I have only gained 24 lbs this pregnancy!!!!!!!!    Compared to the 50 lbs I normally gain I consider that a success. Well not too much longer and I will be able to jump back in with both feet! Have a great weekend everyone.



Wow, that's amazing. (The 24 lbs I mean.)  I was surprised when I found out that you can't be in WW if you are pregnant.  Seems to me it would be a good thing. Oh well. Let us know when your baby is born. Praying for your delivery to go well. Can't wait to hear what your weight loss is afterward. I bet you are down at least 15 lbs.


----------



## bumbershoot

*copied/paraphased from my trip&life journal....*


Called today's weight GOAL!  Since I was only .2 over what I had originally thought would be goal, this wasn't a hardship.  I was going to "call it" no matter what it was, though, because I can't be in losing mode with the TOT run and then continued training for the Half in January.  Too fainty!

So now starts the tough road down a place I've never walked before.  I've never maintained.  Went from growing as a child to battling my body as a teen, always trying to hit some perfect weight that I:

1. could never attain while eating like I was eating and/or
2. might never have attained anyway given my body type!


That went into adulthood and all the way through.  This is truly the FIRST time I have ever tried to stay one weight or size.

I'm helping myself by buying a bunch of clothes in this size, and by getting rid of the bigger clothes.  Because I have thrown down a bunch of money, it behooves me to not lose another size, at least for a matter of months, because this weight loss is getting financially draining!  

If there are any maintainers out there, give me some words of advice!


----------



## bumbershoot

WishnDisney said:


> Bumbleshoot - I like your quote about lack of guilt when eating food making it taste better.  I may steal that!



Feel free!



pwdebbie said:


> I was surprised when I found out that you can't be in WW if you are pregnant.  Seems to me it would be a good thing.



I was really hoping that Jessica Simpsons' second pregnancy would be a wake-up call to WW that there are women out there who NEED some sort of program.  You KNOW she had her special celebrity WW leader available to take her calls and answer questions, and to help her with her diet.  You just know it.  So why can't we?


*soapbox alert!!!!!*

The second time I went through WW I had done it about a year, had good results, then Dh and I got married.  Went on the honeymoon a week later, came back a week after that, and I was pregnant.  And I started gaining immediately.  I'm the same body type as Ms Simpson, we're the same height, and we both GAIN with babies (well, I only know the one pregnancy, but still).  At least she enjoyed herself with Maxwell; I was a miserable walking ball of heartburn the whole time.  

The moment I knew I was pregnant I knew I had lost my whole group of friends.  All of 'em!  DH had to go to meetings alone, which isn't fun for him at all.  And he had to do it all alone, because I wasn't strong enough to keep eating well.  Of course, that was assuming we were already eating well, which we weren't, because that's when you had to count points for fruits and veggies!  Cookie vs fruit?  Fruit lost EVERY time in our household.  We made it solely calories-based, basically, and we lost but learned *nothing*.  So I had nothing to fall back on, no real knowledge, and I consoled myself like crazy with food, after losing my whole group of weekly friends.

Weight is such a huge issue when pregnant; whether it's a real issue or just a fear-based ones on the part of doctors and midwives it doesn't matter.  It still hits us and changes the way we are cared for.  

I think that WW should have a supplemental "let's eat right for the pregnancy" program.  They say talk to your doctor.  Most MDs have had ONE, maybe two, nutrition courses for the entire time they were in school.  And they almost certainly weren't pregnancy-nutrition courses.  They know less than most of us who have done WW and taken it seriously for a year or so!  See the doctors, pshaw.  Even my midwives, who acted like they knew something, could only tell me what NOT to eat.  When I asked what TO eat?  Nothing.  They had a big old nothing to tell me.  How much to eat?  Silence.  HOW to walk when my knees lost the ability to hold me once the Relaxin hormone hit when I was only 4 months along?  They thought I was making excuses.  (I had stellar care, let me tell you, LOL...my motto became "friends don't let friends choose birth attendants WHILE pregnant" because some bad choices can be made once you're already super-hormonal!)  

At this point, if I were to become pregnant (hope hope hope), I would have a much better knowledge base on how to eat, what TO eat, and how much extra to eat (nowhere near as much as my stomach kept telling me!).  And that's because I paid attention this time.  But I still think WW needs to have an offshoot program for people who become pregnant while doing WW, to help them keep their gains under control OR at the very least give them some guidance on how to eat.  Because there's almost no other place to get it.


----------



## pwdebbie

bumbershoot said:


> *copied/paraphased from my trip&life journal....*
> 
> 
> Called today's weight GOAL!  Since I was only .2 over what I had originally thought would be goal, this wasn't a hardship.  I was going to "call it" no matter what it was, though, because I can't be in losing mode with the TOT run and then continued training for the Half in January.  Too fainty!
> 
> So now starts the tough road down a place I've never walked before.  I've never maintained.  Went from growing as a child to battling my body as a teen, always trying to hit some perfect weight that I:
> 
> 1. could never attain while eating like I was eating and/or
> 2. might never have attained anyway given my body type!
> 
> 
> That went into adulthood and all the way through.  This is truly the FIRST time I have ever tried to stay one weight or size.
> 
> I'm helping myself by buying a bunch of clothes in this size, and by getting rid of the bigger clothes.  Because I have thrown down a bunch of money, it behooves me to not lose another size, at least for a matter of months, because this weight loss is getting financially draining!
> 
> If there are any maintainers out there, give me some words of advice!



Not there yet, but YAY YAY YAY for YOU making goal!  Sounds like you have a great plan for the next several months (years?).  Congratulations!


----------



## pwdebbie

bumbershoot said:


> At this point, if I were to become pregnant (hope hope hope), I would have a much better knowledge base on how to eat, what TO eat, and how much extra to eat (nowhere near as much as my stomach kept telling me!).  And that's because I paid attention this time.  But I still think WW needs to have an offshoot program for people who become pregnant while doing WW, to help them keep their gains under control OR at the very least give them some guidance on how to eat.  Because there's almost no other place to get it.



I agree!


----------



## bumbershoot

pwdebbie said:


> Not there yet, but YAY YAY YAY for YOU making goal!  Sounds like you have a great plan for the next several months (years?).  Congratulations!



Thank you!!!  You are closing in, too!


----------



## rlbklein

Bumbershoot - congrats on goal! As far as maintaining, I've only been doing it since mid January. I'm still trying to figure out the exact balance because I'm not consistently active. But basically, keep following the program and tracking, & I'm sure you'll do great! It's a lifestyle, not a diet so you can't quit doing what you've been doing or the weight will come back.

As far as pregnancy, I dunno. They don't want to be liable in the event that something happens. Our society is such that if something happens to a baby, a parent may sue - and how could you possibly prove no correlation between WW & baby's health? We've seen studies that disprove any link between vaccinations and autism, yet people are still scared of vaccinating their kids. I just don't trust people to not sue WW. It could put them out of business.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Congratulations on goal, Bumbershoot! What an amazing feat!!! Some days it seems completely out of reach for me, so seeing you accomplish this gives me (and I assume all of us here) HOPE!


----------



## NC State

I lost my cruise gain this week!  I was down 2.6 lbs by going low carb and it worked.  It worked so well I think I will continue for another week.  I think that's what my body was needing a "change" of habit.


----------



## eh24fan

Last night I was down .2   ugh  but i know WHY and that's the important part.  I have gotten a little too free with my eating and not tracking the way I should be.  I haven't been eating well and the scale is showing it.  Time to get back to better choices!!!


----------



## LockShockBarrel

eh24fan said:


> Last night I was down .2   ugh  but i know WHY and that's the important part.  I have gotten a little too free with my eating and not tracking the way I should be.  I haven't been eating well and the scale is showing it.  Time to get back to better choices!!!



That's actually sort of funny because I lost exactly the same amount and have been having exactly the same issue. I find that since I eat pretty much the same stuff all the time, I know how many points it all is BUT I haven't been adding it all up in my head the right away so back to tracking everything.


----------



## eh24fan

LockShockBarrel said:


> That's actually sort of funny because I lost exactly the same amount and have been having exactly the same issue. I find that since I eat pretty much the same stuff all the time, I know how many points it all is BUT I haven't been adding it all up in my head the right away so back to tracking everything.



I told my mom, I got a little too cocky with what was acceptable


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

Bumbershoot- Congratulations on goal! What an enormous accomplishment. 

Today marks 50 pounds gone for me! So happy to see that number. I've been looking forward to it! Now for my next short term goal....


----------



## LockShockBarrel

eh24fan said:


> I told my mom, I got a little too cocky with what was acceptable



Yes it is sort of a cockiness isn't it? "I know what I'm doing" and all that...apparently we dont lol


----------



## TenThousandVolts

> Yes it is sort of a cockiness isn't it? "I know what I'm doing" and all that...apparently we dont lol


Haha- well I am guilty of getting cocky- and it is becoming a problem.  Today is my first day of the week and my goal for the week is to tighten up- I have been taking little bites of this and that and not counting them- My weight-loss, which was already pretty slow, is now REALLY slow. I have had tiny losses the past 2 weeks, (.2, .4)

The good thing is that I have been doing great with exercise. The weather has been so nice for jogging.


----------



## keahgirl8

Congrats in reaching goal, bumbershoot!  That is amazing!  I have been maintaining since April.  The only thing I can say is that is is really hard!  Much harder than losing, I think.  I am still working on the number of points I'm comfortable with.  I know you eat all of your points, so you probably won't struggle as much.   

I have missed you ladies!  I am going to try to come in here more!


----------



## renes

This is my first post here. Two years ago I went on WW and lost 50 pounds. I had about 15 more to lose but became very unmotivated. I maintained for over a year but in the past month or so I have gained 5-7 pounds.  I'm not sure what is different. I am still active- running the Haunted Trails 5k this weekend and eating the same I have. Anyone else gone through this?  I am 55, so I thought maybe hormones...might have an effect?


----------



## dreamlinda

renes said:


> This is my first post here. Two years ago I went on WW and lost 50 pounds. I had about 15 more to lose but became very unmotivated. I maintained for over a year but in the past month or so I have gained 5-7 pounds.  I'm not sure what is different. I am still active- running the Haunted Trails 5k this weekend and eating the same I have. Anyone else gone through this?  I am 55, so I thought maybe hormones...might have an effect?



Yep - very much similar to my story.  I started back about a month ago, being very careful with portions and that seems to be helping.  I also seem to have a lower tolerance to fruit now, I am 62 and thought horomones would hopefully be out of the picture by now.  But, maybe that never happens...


----------



## eh24fan

So I'm not expecting much from tonight's weigh in based on my scale this morning.  I'm ok with it mainly b/c i know what I'm doing right and wrong.  I know that I'm eating better overall, I know that I'm getting more activity and I know that I'm still making bad choices as well.  

I have been going to an hour long spin class every Saturday since Labor Day and I love it!  It's hard to get there during the week b/c the class is 30 minutes from my house and an hour from work, with home in between work and the gym.  This week I've decided to commit to going to spin at least 1 day during the week, getting there for the 430 class so I'm home by 6 to be with my family.  Yesterday was the day and I felt so good about being there.  It was a different instructor than my Saturday class and a drastically different class as a result!  Saturdays we do the RPM program by Les Mills.  Yesterday was a freestyle class.  I like RPM better.  This instructor was hard core, had us doing things that I just don't like to be honest.  Instead of doing the pushups, the hand claps, etc ON the handlebars, I just continued pedaling and kept my hands where they belonged.  LOL  I will say that I was a drenched, sweaty mess after that class.  I worked HARD!  I was so proud of myself and I really did push myself.  I'm always a sweaty mess after Saturdays, but I was DRENCHED last night.  

The point of all of that is this, I know that I'm moving in the right direction, even if the scale isn't showing it.  I can see the difference in my legs, my husband commented on my butt, so I know the activity is working.  The weight loss will come.  I just wish there was a way of showing that for WW purposes.  LOL  I always feel a sense of defeat when the numbers don't change at all or enough when I get on that scale on Wednesday nights.  But I'm trying not to let it bug me.  I'm also going to start taking my measurements so that I have a tangible difference that I can look at and see and say "It's working."

I'm so glad I have this thread to vent and talk things out!!!


----------



## LockShockBarrel

I hit my 10% today. I've actually been feeling a bit bleh over the whole thing because I know I need to get some kind of exercise in but I can't commit to anything. I can feel my motivation and momentum slowing down.


----------



## NC State

I'm down another 1.8 lbs this week.  I'm on WW but I also doing low carb.  I have been on program since March 2012 and I have lost 43.8 lbs, my goal is 60 lbs.  I hope changing over to low carb will give me the break I need to continue.


----------



## eh24fan

LockShockBarrel said:


> I hit my 10% today. I've actually been feeling a bit bleh over the whole thing because I know I need to get some kind of exercise in but I can't commit to anything. I can feel my motivation and momentum slowing down.



YAY!!  I have been at this since July 10.  My 10% is 24.4 pounds and Im stuck at 14-15lbs lost and have been for 3 weeks now.  I'm trying not to get down about it, but it's getting harder and harder not to.  When I hit my 10%, I know it will be a huge sense of accomplishment.  I so desperately want to hit that number....


----------



## LockShockBarrel

I think my biggest thing now is getting mentally better at this whole thing.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

I'm going to join you (or rejoin). This is my 4th time on WW. Did great the first time with meetings, bad the 2nd (online) bad the 3rd (meetings), but good the first 5 weeks this time (online). I had a baby 9 weeks ago and on trying to loose the last 20 of baby weight. I'm down 6 lbs so far and 2 lbs from my 10%.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

eh24fan said:


> YAY!!  I have been at this since July 10.  My 10% is 24.4 pounds and Im stuck at 14-15lbs lost and have been for 3 weeks now.  I'm trying not to get down about it, but it's getting harder and harder not to.  When I hit my 10%, I know it will be a huge sense of accomplishment.  I so desperately want to hit that number....


eh24fan- We are on a similar trajectory- I started the second week in July also- and I have been stuck for the pat 3 weeks also. I have lost 6.5%. If we keep plugging away, we'll get there   After I lose my 10% I only need to lose 1 more pound and I hit my other big goal- which is to have a BMI in the healthy range.  That is what I am really striving for.

Bumbershoot- I can't wait to hear about the Tower of Terror 10miler!


----------



## WishnDisney

Hi all -

I've been MIA...kids gave me a horrible cold and after 2 weeks, I'm just starting to feel better.  It's awaful when a cold derails you, but food just didn't taste good, I was too tired most nights to even fix a decent meal, blah, blah, blah.  But today is weigh in day...I haven't killed myself - just maintained over two weeks and now am back and getting organized.

Bumbershoot - Congrats on goal!  Wahoo! 

Looks like there have been some other good losses while I've been MIA.

Lynne


----------



## LockShockBarrel

Actually now that you mention it, I haven't gotten sick since I've been doing WW. I'm sort of curious how that'll effect my weigh in should (ok WHEN...) I get sick. I typically nibble through the day when I've got a cold or whatever because I'm not usually hungry but know I have to keep my blood sugar from getting too low. Made that mistake last summer, I had what I think was viral and barely ate for 4 days and passed out, so I made myself eat some toast with jelly thinking that little sugar boost would work and it did. I went to the doctor the next day and they flipped out saying they had to do an EKG because "you lost consciousness and that's a big deal!!" and they wouldn't believe me that I knew what a low blood sugar felt like. So one emergency EKG later..they pricked my finger and went "Oh yeah...your sugar's low, you should probably eat" then they tried to tell me it was just allergies. Bull, allergies have never knocked me out like that and given me a fever too. Stupid urgent care.....*sigh* ok back on topic. Usually when I get sick I lose my appetite then once I start feeling better I want ridiculous heavy rich things like mashed potatoes and cheesecake.


----------



## dragitoff

Hello all!  I'm not new to the W.I.S.H. site, but I'm new to this thread.  I typically only go to the journal section to update my journal and read a few that I have been following for a while and post in the events sections, but I noticed this thread today and decided to post.  

I don't attend meetings, but I'm a WW myself and have seen great success with it.  I'd lost about 30lbs. years ago on WW, but didn't do much for exercise and would gain it back and usually then some.  That was my life for years until I became a runner about 3 1/2 years ago.  I was up to 260lbs. and I knew I needed a change.  I was in my early 30's and my kids and wife were becoming unhealthy as well so DW and I decided to make a change.  We both started exercising religiously and watching what we ate. I started running and DW started doing pilates and walking a lot.  She was anti-running until the weight started falling off me and she wasn't losing quite as fast as she wanted.

Fast forward a few years and we were both active runners.  I had lost almost 50lbs and was down to 205-210lbs. and DW had lost about 20lbs. herself.  We both kind of hit a wall and last fall/winter, I started training for the WDW full marathon and I gained 15lbs back. I couldn't understand how I was gaining weight when I was running more than ever.  I realized my eating was the culprit so we both got back in WW in February of this year.

DW dropped another 15-20lbs. and is now pre-baby weight and I dropped the 15lbs. I had gained back and then another 15lbs. on top of that.  I'm now down to my high school weight and in the best shape I've ever been in my life.

DW has stopped WW and is using My Fitness Pal and doing well with it, but I'm still tracking religiously thanks to the wonderful WW app for iPad and iPhone!   God bless technology.  

I love being on WW and no longer look at it as a chore since I get a ton of exercise points each day.  Now, I'm at 194lbs. and still losing, but I'm a faster runner and have better endurance for it.  I can't wait for race season to start back up in a few weeks to see just how much faster I'll be, but I'm certainly a WW believer.  All in all, through diet and exercise, I'm down almost 70lbs and still losing.  DW swears I can't afford to lose any more, but there's still room.


----------



## jdanjou

Life has gotten beyond crazy and I haven't posted on here in a while.  We are 103 days out from our Disney vacation, and even though I've been "on" WW I've gained 25 pounds since January 1st.  Oy.  I've been going to the same WW meeting for almost 3 years now and I decided that I had gotten too comfortable with the receptionists and the leader, so I just switched from my Saturday morning meeting to a Monday night meeting.  I think the Monday night will also help keep me on track over the weekends.  I know it's going to be a stretch, but I would LOVE to get those 25 pounds off before we go.  Given the fact that it took me 9 months to put it on I'm pretty sure I can't get it off in 3 and a half, but I'm gonna try!

Since I have very little spare time these days, and successful weight loss for me comes down to planning, I took 6 hours on Sunday to prep freezer meals so for the rest of the month, all I have to do is pull a bag out of the freezer, dump it in a crock-pot, and voila, dinner is made when I get home from work.  

Now if I could just convince everyone in the office to NOT bring in Halloween candy I'd be set


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

Forgot to update this week. I was down 1.1 at my Monday WI for a total of 7.1 lbs in 6 weeks. I'm only 12 lbs away from my pre-baby weight and 1 lb from my 5% goal. I've been working out 5 days a week at lunch (3 days high intensity, 2 days low to moderate intensity) and it has helped me not feel like I was on a diet. Those AP's really make a difference!


----------



## NC State

I'm up .6 this week.  I know why.  I had pizza Friday night and more carbs on Saturday because I had a 5K the weekend.  Is anyone else doing WW with a low carb diet?  I would love to hear from anyone else with ideas.


----------



## dragitoff

NC State said:


> I'm up .6 this week.  I know why.  I had pizza Friday night and more carbs on Saturday because I had a 5K the weekend.  Is anyone else doing WW with a low carb diet?  I would love to hear from anyone else with ideas.



I'm quite the opposite.  I don't go carb crazy, but I eat carbs and need them for long runs.  I know you were asking for someone who is doing WW and a low carb diet, but I was just offering my opinion that you can eat carbs if you counter it with exercise and balance out the rest of your diet.  

I use the daily tracker to do my best to properly intake the right amounts of each type of food I need.  When I used My Fitness Pal, it broke down the types of food into sugars, carbs, etc. rather than fruits/vegetables, water, dairy, etc., but either option I think helps you keep things in check.  If you're eating good amounts of each category, then you're most likely keeping the bad foods at a minimum.


----------



## pwdebbie

About time I check back in here.  Up two weeks in a row.  It is frustrating.  My problem isn't carbs, it is protein.  I just love protein.  After lunch today, I have only 1 point left for the day.  What have I eaten?  Two eggs and three slices of bacon for breakfast (along with two fruit thins and a banana).  Lunch was a leftover slice of Paul Newman pizza that I used as a bun for a Laura's Lean burger and two buffalo wings.  And a handful of caramel popcorn dh dropped off at my desk.  Boom, done for the day.  Dinner will be a salad with balsamic glaze.


----------



## rlbklein

pwdebbie said:


> About time I check back in here.  Up two weeks in a row.  It is frustrating.  My problem isn't carbs, it is protein.  I just love protein.  After lunch today, I have only 1 point left for the day.  What have I eaten?  Two eggs and three slices of bacon for breakfast (along with two fruit thins and a banana).  Lunch was a leftover slice of Paul Newman pizza that I used as a bun for a Laura's Lean burger and two buffalo wings.  And a handful of caramel popcorn dh dropped off at my desk.  Boom, done for the day.  Dinner will be a salad with balsamic glaze.



Have you tried lower point subs for the protein? Ie turkey bacon, fat free egg substitute, etc. I also do a lot of greek yogurt, which is high protein, good source of calcium, etc. Pizza, burger & buffalo wings also sounds like higher fat items.

Do you do many fresh fruit & veg to help you fill up so that you can maybe cut back a bit on other stuff to make your points last longer? And how do weekends differ for you compared to weekdays?


----------



## Disneyaddictz

pwdebbie said:


> About time I check back in here.  Up two weeks in a row.  It is frustrating.  My problem isn't carbs, it is protein.  I just love protein.  After lunch today, I have only 1 point left for the day.  What have I eaten?  Two eggs and three slices of bacon for breakfast (along with two fruit thins and a banana).  Lunch was a leftover slice of Paul Newman pizza that I used as a bun for a Laura's Lean burger and two buffalo wings.  And a handful of caramel popcorn dh dropped off at my desk.  Boom, done for the day.  Dinner will be a salad with balsamic glaze.



I was a huge egg and avocado person but had to tweak it a little because it consuming too many points. Have you tried turkey bacon? I know it's not the real thing but the right kind is still great and only 1 point for 3 or 4 slices... I also started doing just one whole egg mixed with several egg whites bringing the points to just 2. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## pwdebbie

rlbklein said:


> Have you tried lower point subs for the protein? Ie turkey bacon, fat free egg substitute, etc. I also do a lot of greek yogurt, which is high protein, good source of calcium, etc. Pizza, burger & buffalo wings also sounds like higher fat items.
> 
> Do you do many fresh fruit & veg to help you fill up so that you can maybe cut back a bit on other stuff to make your points last longer? And how do weekends differ for you compared to weekdays?




I am doing the egg substitutes but I don't like them plain which means I make omelets (1 point for the cheese). Are you aware that the advertised 0 PPV on the carton is incorrect?  If you use 1 serving you actually get 1 PPV.  I've been in touch with both WW and Better 'n Eggs. They say I'm right and either the packaging or tracker will be fixed.

The pizza and burger were both leftovers. Tried turkey bacon and I'd rather eat 3 points of the real stuff.  Not letting go of my bacon. I've been eating it for years and my cholesterol numbers are so good the doc thought for sure she had the wrong chart once. 

I do yogurt for dinner sometimes, but not for breakfast. It doesn't satsfy me at all.  And I do get plenty of fruits and veggies most days.

Dh is retired on disability and I am no longer employed so every day is pretty much the same. We do our big meal at lunch and eat out twice a week, usually Wednesday and Friday.

Apparently the topic this week is changing things up. I am looking forward to getting some ideas, perhaps some clarity on Simply Filling.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Hi guys- I have finally broken though this plateau! This week I am -1.8.
As of Oct 13 I am no longer doing meetings. I am on eTools only.  I hope that doesn't hurt me. I was having a hard time getting to the meetings. Hopefully this will work out, but if not I will rejoin meetings. 
I just updated my ticker and it shows exactly 12.2 lost, 12.2 to go so I am exactly halfway there!


----------



## rlbklein

TenThousandVolts said:


> Hi guys- I have finally broken though this plateau! This week I am -1.8. As of Oct 13 I am no longer doing meetings. I am on eTools only.  I hope that doesn't hurt me. I was having a hard time getting to the meetings. Hopefully this will work out, but if not I will rejoin meetings. I just updated my ticker and it shows exactly 12.2 lost, 12.2 to go so I am exactly halfway there!



Congrats! Feels great to break a plateau. 

I wonder if trying to get to meetings was stressing you out & perhaps sabotaging your efforts. Maybe you relaxed after switching to online and that's what helped you "break through?"


----------



## LockShockBarrel

I had a fairly pleasant surprise at WI. I thought the scale said .6 but it was actually 1.6. I was really getting frustrated because I've had ups and downs for me, not in weight but in attitude and momentum. I know I have to say a small loss is still a loss or even not gaining is still a success but that's hard for me. I also lost another daily point with this weigh in and that always throws me for a loop because I'm starting to struggle with how to knock some of the points out of my day to day. 

Part of my issue really is that I'm so picky with what I eat. I'm not a veggie person at all, not a huge fan of chicken or fish. I won a WW cookbook a couple weeks ago and to most people the recipes look great but they're just not my thing. I am a very plain eater, not into sauces and garnishes... The other PITA part of it is I feel like I sound so negative when people say "try this" and I'm like "no I don't eat X...or Y...nope that's got Z in it so no go".


----------



## NC State

Down another 1.8 this week for me for a grand total lost of 45 lbs!  I think I have broken my plateau too.  I hope so because this plateau is a year old now.  LOW CARB is working for me.


----------



## pwdebbie

After several weeks of gains, I was down 2 lbs this week.  Total off is 89.2.  Back in August I reached 90.6, so I still have a bit to go to reach my low, but at least this week it went in the right direction.  And then today I went to Golden Corral . . . Do you know that their seafood salad (which is the BEST anywhere) is 7 points for a 1/2 cup?  Well, let's just say I enjoyed it!


----------



## eh24fan

After a BAD BAD BAD weigh in last week that showed a 3.8lb gain (I'm still not happy b/c while I know I didn't eat well, I certainly didn't eat badly enough to gain nearly 4lbs in one flippin' week!), I had a fantastic weigh in this week!  

I missed my normal meeting b/c I had plans that night, so I went to another one last night just to weigh in.  I had a 5.6lb lost!!  WHAT??!!!  LOL  I was thrilled, but I just don't believe it.  I'm so negative.   

At this point, since July 10th, I've lost 16.4lbs.  It's going sooo slllooooowwww but it's going.  My first big goal is 25.6, so I really want to make that soon!


----------



## bumbershoot

LockShockBarrel said:


> I had a fairly pleasant surprise at WI. I thought the scale said .6 but it was actually 1.6. I was really getting frustrated because I've had ups and downs for me, not in weight but in attitude and momentum. I know I have to say a small loss is still a loss or even not gaining is still a success but that's hard for me. I also lost another daily point with this weigh in and that always throws me for a loop because I'm starting to struggle with how to knock some of the points out of my day to day.
> 
> Part of my issue really is that I'm so picky with what I eat. I'm not a veggie person at all, not a huge fan of chicken or fish. I won a WW cookbook a couple weeks ago and to most people the recipes look great but they're just not my thing. I am a very plain eater, not into sauces and garnishes... The other PITA part of it is I feel like I sound so negative when people say "try this" and I'm like "no I don't eat X...or Y...nope that's got Z in it so no go".



Have you considered using Simply Filling?  If you are a plain eater maybe it would work?

Also, if you are losing nicely at a certain point level you don have to accept losing that point. Maybe add it back in and see if you continue to lose? If yes then yay!  If no well then you know. I hit 26 dailies when I reached the 180s and continued to lose without changing the points lower. And as Ive mentioned before I use all extra points as well.  If its getting to you, consider experimenting!




Maintenance.  After you reach goal (for meetings members) you have 6 weighins. At the 6th if you are within 2 pounds of goal you are then Lifetime. 

Week One I gained .6..  

Week Two was two days before normal weight day but I didn't want to get up early to go to the Orlando meeting after arriving Friday. Up .2.  And then DH wanted to attend the meeting anyway!  Love the Saturday morning leader at the Hunters Creek location in Orlando!

Week Three back to Hunters Creek WW store. Up 3.  Whee!  A week of recovery eating after the TOT 10 miler will do that to a person!

Week Four? Down 3.4. 

The first morning home I got right back into normal eating. Amazing. And I think that was the key for me. Mentally at least. Because I would not be surprised if some stray calories are still roaming, creating fat that will show up at next weigh in. But that's ok. Aside from some continued emotional issues from being heavy for so long, for right now at this moment, I think "I got this".


----------



## bumbershoot

> Apparently the topic this week is changing things up. I am looking forward to getting some ideas, perhaps some clarity on Simply Filling.



Messed up the quote, but I would recommend going in during a non meeting time, if your center has those, to discuss it. It never gets much time in meetings. There is a board on the WW message boards for it and you could get loads of info from the people there.


----------



## rlbklein

bumbershoot said:


> Messed up the quote, but I would recommend going in during a non meeting time, if your center has those, to discuss it. It never gets much time in meetings. There is a board on the WW message boards for it and you could get loads of info from the people there.



They call that "drop in hours." 

Also, I work as a receptionist occasionally (don't have a regular meeting yet) and went to our annual event yesterday where they outlined changes for next year. There will be a bigger focus on the Simply Filling method, so keep your ears & eyes open in the near future for more info! It could prove to be very helpful.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

After 3 consecutive losses, I was up .2 today. But it was that one week a month where I'm ravenously hungry, so .2 isn't so bad. I'm motivated to get back on track this week. I am bummed that I won't have time to work out at lunch today. I guess it has become part of my routine.


----------



## dragitoff

I had a big drop this week despite traveling to West Texas and New Orleans this week for business.  I maintained a solid week of running though so I know that helped.  I dropped 3.6lbs. this week which puts me at now 29.2lbs. lost since February and almost 70lbs. total.


----------



## zoo2tycoon

dragitoff said:


> I had a big drop this week despite traveling to West Texas and New Orleans this week for business.  I maintained a solid week of running though so I know that helped.  I dropped 3.6lbs. this week which puts me at now 29.2lbs. lost since February and almost 70lbs. total.



CONGRATS! 
I weighed in today...down 4.4 this past week, 7 total since I started 4 weeks ago!


----------



## dragitoff

zoo2tycoon said:


> CONGRATS!
> I weighed in today...down 4.4 this past week, 7 total since I started 4 weeks ago!



Congrats to you as well!!!!! 

I know WW or any other diet plan doesn't recommend losing that much in a single week; however it is a nice surprise when it does.  I had been consistently losing 0.2-0.4lbs. for a few weeks so I was quite thankful!


----------



## zoo2tycoon

dragitoff said:


> Congrats to you as well!!!!!
> 
> I know WW or any other diet plan doesn't recommend losing that much in a single week; however it is a nice surprise when it does.  I had been consistently losing 0.2-0.4lbs. for a few weeks so I was quite thankful!



I'd actually gained 2 the week before. 
My average is 1.2 per week according to the WW website (I have the monthly pass so it shows on there).
I know not to expect that every week....but it always is a nice surprise for big number occasionally.


----------



## okiedisnut

Hi Everyone!!!

  Haven't posted on this board for quite awhile---but I had to share

    Weighed in today--loss -1.6 lbs  

                           for a TOTAL OF -54.4



     I will be at WDW 3 weeks from today!!!

           !

     Karyn


----------



## NC State

Down this week another 1 lb!  For a grand total of 46 lbs!  I haven't been down to 46 lbs since Sept '12, so you can say that I have been spinning my wheels for a year now.  This low carb is really working for me.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

Everyone is doing so good this week!


----------



## dragitoff

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> Everyone is doing so good this week!



We all need to keep up the momentum through Halloween, thanksgiving, and Christmas! 

(Puts hand in circle) dropping lbs on 3.....


----------



## zoo2tycoon

dragitoff said:


> We all need to keep up the momentum through Halloween, thanksgiving, and Christmas!
> 
> (Puts hand in circle) dropping lbs on 3.....



I think the wake-up for me on Halloween was at meeting yesterday.
Gummies are my downfall...I can eat a whole bag.
Saw that 32 had 8 pts! 
No more in my house!
But yes holidays are the worst...guess we all need to plan ahead!


----------



## dragitoff

zoo2tycoon said:


> I think the wake-up for me on Halloween was at meeting yesterday. Gummies are my downfall...I can eat a whole bag. Saw that 32 had 8 pts! No more in my house! But yes holidays are the worst...guess we all need to plan ahead!



Oh how I love gummies too! There are some better ones out there than that. For me personally, I've learned you can eat whatever you want with WW but in moderation and not every single day. I know as a man I get more points than most and as a runner I gain plenty of activity points per week but if I have a craving for something I get it. It might be a smaller portion than I would have before and I don't have it the for four consecutive days. That way you don't feel deprived and go off the deep end and binge eat. That's where I was for so many years. Thank God I'm not there anymore.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Rats- I am up .8.  Not too worried I am in a good groove with eating. It will come of next week.

Congrats to everyone on their losses! Keep up the good work.


----------



## pwdebbie

okiedisnut said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Haven't posted on this board for quite awhile---but I had to share
> 
> Weighed in today--loss -1.6 lbs
> 
> for a TOTAL OF -54.4
> 
> 
> 
> I will be at WDW 3 weeks from today!!!
> 
> !
> 
> Karyn



Good job, Karyn!  And have a wonderful trip.


----------



## bumbershoot

Continuing story of making goal (for the first time ever) and the 6 weeks of maintaining to be Lifetime (and free!).......


The instant I posted last week I thought "oh man, I jinxed myself" lol. 

And for much of the week I kept forgetting to track on a given day. My Flash keeps going "out" which makes it impossible to track on the computer and I am growing tired of reinstalling it. Also tiring of tracking on my phone. So I was worrying there!  But because I was eating some things that weren't easily trackable, I was overestimating quite a bit. And that saved me. 

Week 5 was passed with flying colors. Whew. Of course I guess all that matters is that Week 6 weight, not the in betweens, to determine if I get Lifetime status or not but it is still good for me to "pass"!  

Next week!  Happily DH will be home so if I don't lose my mind this week and eat the earth and gain from it, he will be home for that weigh in. Should be here for the next, too, which might come into play because a different leader had mentioned that it's the week after a successful Week 6 that you get your Lifetime stuff.  

This upcoming week marks the start of the ymca sessions starting again, so it will be a return to working out after this little time off after the 10 miler in Orlando. Back to training for the Half in jan as well as helping my son get into running shape for our 5k that week too!


----------



## dragitoff

I'm up 0.4lbs. this week but I'm not sweating it.  I've had a couple of large weight loss weeks in consecutive weeks so that's usually my pattern.  Lose 4 or 5 lbs. in 2 weeks and then gain a tad back.  All in all, I'm still really happy with my current weight and am looking more at maintaining than losing.  I'd be happy to drop another 10lbs. max, but I'm not going to obsess about it.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

After being up a little last week, I am down 2.1 this week! It's my biggest loss in 9 weeks so I'm super excited. Hit my 5% goal so I set my final goal - a number at the higher end of my healthy weight range. I know I could try to go lower, but my happy weight is at the higher end of healthy because I am muscular, not slender. 9 lbs down, 17 to go!


----------



## kittengal13

Started back WW today after being off it for roughly 6-8 weeks.

I have already lost a stone since last year despite many falls off the wagon but I am determined to lose this second stone to get to my goal weight


----------



## NC State

I'm down another 1.4 this week for a grand total of 47.4 lost!  Low carb was the breakhrough that I needed!


----------



## bumbershoot

dragitoff said:


> I'm up 0.4lbs. this week but I'm not sweating it.  I've had a couple of large weight loss weeks in consecutive weeks so that's usually my pattern.  Lose 4 or 5 lbs. in 2 weeks and then gain a tad back.  All in all, I'm still really happy with my current weight and am looking more at maintaining than losing.  I'd be happy to drop another 10lbs. max, but I'm not going to obsess about it.



It's great to know your own pattern!  And I know from personal experience that it's really freeing to not mind being a little bit up.  We know what to do about it, after all.



StitchesGr8Fan said:


> After being up a little last week, I am down 2.1 this week! It's my biggest loss in 9 weeks so I'm super excited. Hit my 5% goal so I set my final goal - a number at the higher end of my healthy weight range. I know I could try to go lower, but my happy weight is at the higher end of healthy because I am muscular, not slender. 9 lbs down, 17 to go!



Woo!

Being a muscular type as well, I know what you're talking about!  And now I'm doing strength training to get even more muscles.   




kittengal13 said:


> Started back WW today after being off it for roughly 6-8 weeks.
> 
> I have already lost a stone since last year despite many falls off the wagon but I am determined to lose this second stone to get to my goal weight



Woohoo!  Welcome back!




NC State said:


> I'm down another 1.4 this week for a grand total of 47.4 lost!  Low carb was the breakhrough that I needed!



Awesome!!!!!

Funny, I never intended to be low carb, but it just sort of happened.  And then I started running, and running longer distances, and I have to eat more carbs, and it's harder than I thought it would be!


ETA, I should say "low grain", not really low carb.  Because I eat lots of fruits and veggies, which have plenty of carbs.  And I eat desserts which are sugary (I don't do sugar-free).  But I found that bread, rice, and pastas just didn't have anywhere near the place in my new way of eating as they used to have, and it just sort of happened over time.  And those are the carbs I'm having to add back in a bit more.


By the way, when you're hungry, "ETA" gets typed as "EAT".


----------



## pwdebbie

It's good to read all your successes this week.


----------



## NC State

bumbershoot said:


> ETA, I should say "low grain", not really low carb.  Because I eat lots of fruits and veggies, which have plenty of carbs.  And I eat desserts which are sugary (I don't do sugar-free).  But I found that bread, rice, and pastas just didn't have anywhere near the place in my new way of eating as they used to have, and it just sort of happened over time.  And those are the carbs I'm having to add back in a bit more.



I agree I do the vegetables, fruits, cheese and yogurt.  But I have cut the bread, rice, pasta and white potatoes. I do sweet potatoes only.  It made a big difference for me.


----------



## bumbershoot

NC State said:


> I agree I do the vegetables, fruits, cheese and yogurt.  But I have cut the bread, rice, pasta and white potatoes. I do sweet potatoes only.  It made a big difference for me.



And now I'm thinking of sweet potato fries. 


Yesterday to keep energy up for the Y and trick or treating with DS, I had two servings of a packaged risotto from Trader Joes. And an hour later until, well, it continues still, I have craved nothing but sugar. This is good to know about myself for the future! Large amount of rice leads to sugar cravings. 

The risotto I make from scratch is actually made with barley, and I don't recall this crazy craving issue. When I have just one serving of rice like with Indian food, no issue. This is very frustrating. Glad I know by heart the points values of the candy in the house!


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

This thread has been so inspiring to me since I started WW back in April. Congrats to everyone on their success! Personally, I have reached one of my short term goals by losing 60 pounds by my birthday (tomorrow), I'm so proud of myself and can't wait to celebrate! Hooray!


----------



## dragitoff

RapunzelsBFF said:


> This thread has been so inspiring to me since I started WW back in April. Congrats to everyone on their success! Personally, I have reached one of my short term goals by losing 60 pounds by my birthday (tomorrow), I'm so proud of myself and can't wait to celebrate! Hooray!



Congrats!  Way to go and Happy Birthday!


----------



## bumbershoot

RapunzelsBFF said:


> This thread has been so inspiring to me since I started WW back in April. Congrats to everyone on their success! Personally, I have reached one of my short term goals by losing 60 pounds by my birthday (tomorrow), I'm so proud of myself and can't wait to celebrate! Hooray!



Woo, congratulations! And happy birthday!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

I have had a very bad few days. My great weakness is candy and I caved on Halloween.  Two days in a row I ate several fun size candies and went way over my points. Finally last night I got my husband to hide the candy and told my kids when they want their candy they have to get it from Dad.  I am ready to get back on track today.  
Where is that embarrassed emoticon?


----------



## rlbklein

TenThousandVolts said:


> I have had a very bad few days. My great weakness is candy and I caved on Halloween.  Two days in a row I ate several fun size candies and went way over my points. Finally last night I got my husband to hide the candy and told my kids when they want their candy they have to get it from Dad.  I am ready to get back on track today. Where is that embarrassed emoticon?



Don't beat yourself up. We are all human and have weaknesses! It's a new day and you have a chance at a fresh start. You can do it!!

For me, we just got back from a week @ WDW in Thurs. We were there for an entire week and had the QS dining plan. I have myself permission to not count points and eat whatever I wanted. I have only done that on four other days since Jan 2012, so it's not a common thing for me. (My brother's wedding day, my BIL's wedding day, last Thanksgiving, and last Christmas.) I knew we were walking a lot but expected to gain some weight. There's so much food! And of course all those desserts and snacks are pretty carby and not exactly WW friendly.  I'll weigh in this morning and I'm expecting to be up but I know I'll get it back off again, hopefully before Thanksgiving!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

rlbklein said:


> Don't beat yourself up. We are all human and have weaknesses! It's a new day and you have a chance at a fresh start. You can do it!!
> 
> For me, we just got back from a week @ WDW in Thurs. We were there for an entire week and had the QS dining plan. I have myself permission to not count points and eat whatever I wanted. I have only done that on four other days since Jan 2012, so it's not a common thing for me. (My brother's wedding day, my BIL's wedding day, last Thanksgiving, and last Christmas.) I knew we were walking a lot but expected to gain some weight. There's so much food! And of course all those desserts and snacks are pretty carby and not exactly WW friendly.  I'll weigh in this morning and I'm expecting to be up but I know I'll get it back off again, hopefully before Thanksgiving!


Thanks! I am past being mad at myself and moving forward 
Good luck at weigh-in. I was pleasantly surprised at weigh-in after my Disney trip this summer. I hope you are too!


----------



## rlbklein

TenThousandVolts said:


> Thanks! I am past being mad at myself and moving forward  Good luck at weigh-in. I was pleasantly surprised at weigh-in after my Disney trip this summer. I hope you are too!



Got back a bit ago and not too bad! I was up a couple pounds but still under my official goal. Yay! I'll be working on getting back down a few pounds to where in more comfortable, scale number wise.


----------



## bumbershoot

TenThousandVolts said:


> I have had a very bad few days. My great weakness is candy and I caved on Halloween.  Two days in a row I ate several fun size candies and went way over my points. Finally last night I got my husband to hide the candy and told my kids when they want their candy they have to get it from Dad.  I am ready to get back on track today.
> Where is that embarrassed emoticon?



Don't be embarrassed!  Was the candy good? 

My strategy for Halloween is to know the points of the candies I'll eat and keep absolute track of what I eat. 

And this year I discovered that eating a serving of assorted miniatures doesn't feel as good as it used to. Wish I'd spread them out over an hour or so.


----------



## eh24fan

I have been slacking for -- oh I don't even know how long anymore.  Just that I'm not tracking like I need to, I'm definitely not eating as well as I need to and as a result, the scale is not moving in the downward direction enough!  I'm stuck at 16.2lbs lost and while that's good, I know that if I was being more disciplined I would be much farther along towards my goal.

I've realized I need to make a DAILY committment to eating well, tracking what I'm eating and holding myself accountable for what I'm eating.  When I do that, I'm successful.  

I've been debating on spending the money for an ActiveLink from the beginning and I think I'm going to get one this week at our meeting.  I think that it will be motivation to move more and that is something I have to really work on.  I have a desk job and don't move nearly enough.


----------



## bumbershoot

eh24fan said:


> I've been debating on spending the money for an ActiveLink from the beginning and I think I'm going to get one this week at our meeting.  I think that it will be motivation to move more and that is something I have to really work on.  I have a desk job and don't move nearly enough.



AL works exactly that way for many people at my meeting!  I hope it works for you, too!   

As soon as you get it, label it with your name and phone number.  Get some sort of lanyard or something for it.  Most people in my meeting are on their second AL because it gets lost easily.  And there's no discount for rebuying it.  DH has a little springy lanyard clip thing that he uses to keep it in his pocket.  Most women in my meeting put it in their bras, but even that way it can be lost.  


Affirming, with affection, what you said in your post.....

Making better decisions MOST days is still awesome, and probably better than you were doing before, right?  Woo!  But yes, making better decisions on all days does tend to bring better results.  On the WW message boards I've seen this phrase: if you kind of do the plan, WW kind of works.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

bumbershoot said:


> Don't be embarrassed!  Was the candy good?
> 
> My strategy for Halloween is to know the points of the candies I'll eat and keep absolute track of what I eat.
> 
> And this year I discovered that eating a serving of assorted miniatures doesn't feel as good as it used to. Wish I'd spread them out over an hour or so.


yes! It was great and it would have been worth it if I ate half as much. I just went overboard.
Unlike you, I did not have a strategy. Like they say 'when you fail to plan, you plan to fail.'

rlbklein: glad you didn't do too much damage at Disney 

eh24fan: sorry you are stuck- it's frustrating.


----------



## bumbershoot

Note that I just need to KNOW.  I still might eat a lot.  I just know what I'm doing to myself while I'm doing it, LOL.  

It's to the point where I won't eat the random candy brought home from the kid's trickortreating.  We buy our own bags so we have our own nutrition labels.  We know from the kidlet's food issues that ingredients can be different between the kitkat minis to the kitkat snack size.  If ingredients can be different, then NI can be different between what appear to be the same thing.  So I only eat what we buy.  Which is probably going overboard but if I'm going to overeat I want to know the NI for it. 

The other night I had tracked for 6 miniatures (I do not consider this to be overeating halloween candy, it's just an example) and realized when I counted wrappers in the morning (keeping my day's wrappers in a specific cup that I empty the next day) that I had only had 5.  That will not do.  So I ate another.    I track what I eat and I'm going to eat what I track!


----------



## eh24fan

And this is why I love this group!!  Bumbershoot, you always know exactly what to say   And I love your outlook on all of the weight loss stuff.  I can't get behind the fanatics that are all or nothing.  I'm not an all or nothing kinda girl.  LOL  I'm determined to do the best I can but with the idea that my best one day is not necessarily my best the next day because that's just life.  I'm eating WAY better than I was before WW and I'm much more aware of the nutritional info of what I'm eating.  

While I'm feeling somewhat stuck, I'm not letting myself feel that I'm STUCK.  The only reason the scale isn't moving the way I want is because of my decisions and I'm well aware of it. 

 I've decided I need to give myself a visual goal to look at so I have a dress that I bought for a wedding last summer that I didn't wear.  I liked it in the store, got it home and realized I wasn't going to wear it because I didn't really like the way it looked.  I want to wear it to dinner one night on our cruise and to love the way it looks.


----------



## bumbershoot

Thanks *eh24fan*, that seriously means a lot to me.


----------



## eh24fan

bumbershoot said:


> Thanks *eh24fan*, that seriously means a lot to me.



You're welcome   I look forward to your posts!


----------



## eh24fan

YES!!  Finally!!!  I was down 2lbs last night!  I've finally had a REAL loss that was below my last real loss.  LOL  I've officially lost 17lbs and I'm down .6 from the previous lowest.  I'm thrilled.    I'm inching toward my 10% -- only 7.6lbs to go!  And I'm nearly to my 1st personal goal of being where I was when I got pregnant with my 6 1/2 year old...8lbs to hit that one.

Also, I bought my ActiveLink last night and got it all set up, so my assessment week started today.  I'm hoping this thing motivates me to move more and move that scale even more!!!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

-0.6  very surprised because I was not so good this week.  

Way to go eh24fan!


----------



## bumbershoot

Yay for losses!!!



Today was my first weighin at goal as a Lifetime member. Got my key doohickey and my e tools voucher and 3 hugs from my leader. 

Wild!


----------



## keahgirl8

bumbershoot said:


> Yay for losses!!!  Today was my first weighin at goal as a Lifetime member. Got my key doohickey and my e tools voucher and 3 hugs from my leader.   Wild!



Congratulations!


----------



## dragitoff

I'm happy to say after two weeks of small gains (0.2 and 0.4), I was down 0.8 this week and I'm sitting at my official lowest weight since high school!  I wasn't terrible last week, but I definitely wasn't good either but I ran some hard miles (including a race) so I know that helped a lot.


----------



## rlbklein

bumbershoot said:


> Yay for losses!!!  Today was my first weighin at goal as a Lifetime member. Got my key doohickey and my e tools voucher and 3 hugs from my leader.   Wild!



Congratulations!! Great work


----------



## eh24fan

I have one more day of the assessment period on my ActiveLink and I'm so anxious to see what it says!!!  Tonight is weigh in --- I'm also anxious to see how things go.  I am not looking for a big loss, but I'm hoping for something here.  I am 8lbs away from MY first personal goal and I'm dying to get there soon.


----------



## eh24fan

Assessment period over, so now I can really use this active link thing!  And down .6 last night - better than nothing!,,


----------



## NC State

Missed last week so I had a two week weigh in....gained 1.2 lbs....


----------



## TenThousandVolts

minus 1.0lbs 

I switched to etools this month and I am doing okay. I don't really miss the meetings (yet) but I do miss the official weigh-ins. When I had a meeting scheduled I would be really good for two days prior. I don't really have that anymore. Even though I weigh-in at home, it just isn't the same.


----------



## bumbershoot

TenThousandVolts said:


> When I had a meeting scheduled I would be really good for two days prior. I don't really have that anymore.



Might be more sustainable in real life though.  Without the need to be extra good, you might just find the way that works all/most of the time for you?


*************************
I was bummed to miss my meeting yesterday.  DH is on a work trip and DS was super-sick yesterday, and I just couldn't do it to him or to the people in my meeting.  Didn't feel great, to miss my first fully TRUE lifetime meeting (especially since DH is still in loss mode, it's my intention to go to meetings every week not just once a month as required), but sometimes stuff happens.


----------



## dragitoff

Momentous day for me!  I dropped 2lbs. last week, but most importantly I hit another goal and I'm officially over 70lbs. lost now.  I have gotten under 190lbs. for the first time since I was a senior in high school.  I'm logging some serious miles right now in preparation for my second full marathon so I know that has helped a lot, but Weight Watchers has really kept me on a plan and kept me from straying too far.


----------



## LockShockBarrel

I haven't been around here in awhile, just sort of cruising along. I'm at 34.4lbs total. 

Everything as far as my session is up in the air right now. We ended our current session, and knew we were going to skip next week with the holiday. We hope to start another 12 week at work session on the 4th but right now it looks like we won't have the enrollment numbers we need. Then we talked about waiting til January to start again hoping to get the resolutioners but if we do that we could lose our meeting leader which no one wants to happen.


----------



## Villains_Rock

Hello all! 

I am a WW lifetime member, however I am currently about 8 lbs over my lifetime goal. I went a few months after I had my baby (she is not 11 mos) and I had lost 5 lbs. But then my hubby's work schedule changed and I couldn't go and I now I've gained it all back. I'm still on the WW online, but have not been active on it. I have lost about 40 lbs since my little one was born...just having a hard time with the last 10...isn't that always the case?!

Soooo...here I am...hoping to find some dissers to chat with! Maybe I can get myself back on track!


----------



## Villains_Rock

TenThousandVolts said:


> minus 1.0lbs
> 
> I switched to etools this month and I am doing okay. I don't really miss the meetings (yet) but I do miss the official weigh-ins. When I had a meeting scheduled I would be really good for two days prior. I don't really have that anymore. Even though I weigh-in at home, it just isn't the same.



I've found that I need the accountability of the weigh in at the facility. I'm totally with you there!


----------



## pwdebbie

dragitoff said:


> Momentous day for me!  I dropped 2lbs. last week, but most importantly I hit another goal and I'm officially over 70lbs. lost now.  I have gotten under 190lbs. for the first time since I was a senior in high school.  I'm logging some serious miles right now in preparation for my second full marathon so I know that has helped a lot, but Weight Watchers has really kept me on a plan and kept me from straying too far.



It feels wonderful, doesn't it?  Congratulations on all that you have accomplished!


----------



## bumbershoot

Bragging on the hubby...he maintained two weigh-ins ago, and he lost 2 this week!  

It has been a LONG series of weeks and months for him recently.  He just hits these roadblocks, and with his horribly slow metabolism it's just HARD for him.  I trust 100% that he's following the plan even when on work trips, but any of you who travel for work know that dining out for every meal for days on end makes it so difficult.  Did the cook put 2 T of oil in the dish, or 1/4 cup?  Just how much salt is in there?  etc

But he really decided to buckle down on his last work trip.  On the WW community area they were talking about "tracking like it's Week 1" and I mentioned it to him and he really took to that.  Tracking, being sure of things, and, most importantly, making time for exercise.  He says it was the exercise this last couple weeks and it may very well be!  

In his case it could also be that the weights he started a couple months ago had a negative impact on the scale, because he is a naturally muscular guy who can bulk up fast AND he tends to lift heavy...the combo could mean muscles holding onto water as part of the healing process AND actually gaining muscle.  It would make sense, since he has lost visible inches over the last few months...just not much weight loss on the scale at all.  So losing some fat while gaining muscle...a pound of fat has more mass than a pound of muscle...put it together and it could be the answer to his recent misery on the scale but needing a smaller size of pants.

I've hoped for it before, but here's hoping that this is the big turnaround for him!  

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## keahgirl8

I have been attempting maintenance for the last several months, and trying to figure out what my goal weight even is.  This week, I got down to a number I have never seen on the scale in my adult life!  A very exciting SV in the middle of a very long maintenance journey!


----------



## bumbershoot

keahgirl8 said:


> I have been attempting maintenance for the last several months, and trying to figure out what my goal weight even is.  This week, I got down to a number I have never seen on the scale in my adult life!  A very exciting SV in the middle of a very long maintenance journey!



Well that's cool!  Now add in another point or so and see if that'll stop the losses. Assuming that's what you want.


----------



## keahgirl8

bumbershoot said:


> Well that's cool!  Now add in another point or so and see if that'll stop the losses. Assuming that's what you want.



Actually, my original goal was a little high.  I am trying to lose about 5 more pounds, and then we begin again to figure out how many points will work for me!


----------



## jacksmomma

Can anyone suggest some good filling low point breakfasts for me?  I really need protein in the morning, but it is hard to find something filling for less than 8 points.  When I am only working with 27 for the whole day 8 seems like a lot!


----------



## dbrn

I usually have 4 egg whites (1pp) with whatever breakfast I choose, the protein really helps me.  I also have a piece of fruit, usually a banana.  Some of my go-to breakfasts for work:

4 egg whites (1)
1 oz. lean ham (1)
1 cup Cheerios (2)
1 cup Skim milk (2)
1 banana (0)

1 lite English muffin (Healthy Life from Kroger - 2pp)
1 egg white (0)
2 slices Oscar Mayer Deli-Fresh ham (0)
1 banana
1 cup skim milk (2) or water (0)
(this breakfast also works well for Simply Filling)

1 apple (0)
1/2 cup 1% cottage cheese (2)
4 egg whites (1)
1 cup skim milk (2) or water (0)

4 egg whites (1)
1 cup Ore-Ida O'Brien potatoes (2)
3 pcs. Kroger ready-cooked bacon (2) - (Jimmy Dean has ready-cooked bacon that is 4pcs. for 2 pts, found it at Walmart)
1 banana (0)
1 cup skim milk (2) or water (0)

1 WW Smart Choice Ham and Egg scramble (5)
1 banana
1 cup skim milk (2) or water (0)

I have an egg cooker that I use for my eggs, usually just hard-boil them.  The rest is microwaveable.

Hope maybe one of these helps!


----------



## rlbklein

FF egg substitute is low points & a good source of protein to help you stay full longer. I do 1/2 cup for 1-2ppv. You could mix in some veggies for a quasi omelet.

Turkey bacon is also yummy. 3 slices is 2ppv.

I do Greek yogurt a lot. The individual cups are 2ppv.

I also like Raw brand "better oats" - it's a mix of grains and one pack is 4ppv.

Multi grain Cheerios and skim milk (1 cup ea) for 5ppv.

I also have fresh fruit for breakfast every day, & try to have an extra serving available for a between meal snack.


----------



## keahgirl8

I eat 1-2 eggs (depending on whether I have worked out that day) and one serving of Alexia hash browns every day.  It is between 3-5 points, depending on the number of eggs.  Since I have started adding more whole grain carbs, I now include one slice of whole wheat toast and a teaspoon of coconut oil.  That adds 3 points.  Eggs are very healthy, and contain a lot of protein and other nutrients. This has been my breakfast for almost 2 years, during which I lost almost 120 pounds, so I am sticking with it!


----------



## eh24fan

It's slooooowwww going, but I finally lost 1lb this week.  I was happy considering Thanksgiving was last week.


----------



## pwdebbie

Jumping in quick to say that I was down 1 lb this week!  Two Thanksgiving dinners and I lost.  I must say I was stunned.  Happily so.


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:


> Jumping in quick to say that I was down 1 lb this week!  Two Thanksgiving dinners and I lost.  I must say I was stunned.  Happily so.



Congrats!  That is quite an accomplishment!


----------



## bumbershoot

eh24fan said:


> It's slooooowwww going, but I finally lost 1lb this week.  I was happy considering Thanksgiving was last week.





pwdebbie said:


> Jumping in quick to say that I was down 1 lb this week!  Two Thanksgiving dinners and I lost.  I must say I was stunned.  Happily so.



Woo to both of you!  Sounds like you two tracked really well!  Did you have plans going into the meals?


----------



## eh24fan

My plan was to go to the gym first thing on Thanksgiving morning for a 90 min spin class -- which was the same plan as 25 other people who got there before me. LOL  So I jumped on the treadmill and did week 1, day 1 of C25k then an extran 20 minutes of walking.  Hit my activity baseline for the day before I even left the gym.  

Then I just took tastes of the "bad" stuff at dinner and ate more of the "less bad" stuff.     Then on Saturday, hit the gym for my normal spin class.  

Last night I went to a spin class taught by a different instructor and it was BRUTAL!  I love spin and I would like to go more often, but Saturday morning is the only for sure day I can go.  So when I manage to get up there during the week, I'm happy.  My normal class is a Les Mills RPM class, so the other spin classes are a lot different and it's a nice change of pace.  My GOAL is to go at least one other night during week and Sunday mornings, in addition to my Saturday class.  Weekends are tough b/c my husband has been working weekends and I hate leaving my 13yr old and 6 yr old home for too long.  I do it at least on Saturday though.


----------



## eh24fan

I have managed to get to spin class 3 times in the past week!  Thursday night, Saturday morning and then last night.  I'm so proud of myself   I couldn't wait to get there last night because my Saturday morning instructor normally does the class I was going to last night....then I see an older guy walk in and head to the instructor bike!  This is after having to use a different bike than I'm used to...I wasn't happy with the bike I was stuck using, then a different instructor.  On top of it all?  I ended up HATING this guy's class.  I stuck it out and left knowing I had done more than if I hadn't gone.  But he was boring and his music sucked.  

I already know I'm probably not going to make it to spin tomorrow night because my son has a wrestling thing, so I'm a little disappointed about that.  I will be there Saturday morning though!  

Ready for weigh in tonight -- I know about where I stand, but until I get the "official" number at WW tonight, I can't call it.  LOL

I have worked hard this week and I hope to be rewarded with a good loss!  I'm still struggling to get to my 10%.  I have to lose 24 lbs to get that and 25lbs is my first goal....so after 5 months, I'm still working for those 2 small goals.  After that, my next goal is another 22lbs to get down to where I was the day I went to the dr to confirm my pregnancy with my 13yr old.  When I hit that number, I will figure out my next stepping stone goal for myself.  

How is everyone else faring?  This thread has been quiet!


----------



## pwdebbie

bumbershoot said:


> Woo to both of you!  Sounds like you two tracked really well!  Did you have plans going into the meals?



Oh, I had a plan alright. I planned to eat and enjoy.  The food at the restaurant on Thanksgiving day was wonderful. I ate one serving more of stuffing than I should have because I went from full to miserable.  But having overindulged actually reinforced my determination to eat  within my points.

I was down 1.8 this week for a total of 92.2.  

I haven't been around much and probably won't be on much for a while.  Since 12/4 I have had my dh to the doctor four times and at the hospital six times for tests. He is disabled but they can't figure out what is going on with him right now.  The DIS is low on the priority list right now.  At least Christmas shopping for ten grandkids is finished and all gifts are wrapped.  No tree yet but I dropped a hint in one of my sons' ears about helpong us get one Monday.  

I am grateful that my husband survived something very similar in 1994 and I am optimistic that with the Lord's blessing he will come through this too.


----------



## bumbershoot

eh24fan said:


> My plan was to go to the gym first thing on Thanksgiving morning for a 90 min spin class -- which was the same plan as 25 other people who got there before me. LOL  So I jumped on the treadmill and did week 1, day 1 of C25k then an extran 20 minutes of walking.  Hit my activity baseline for the day before I even left the gym.



That's a great plan!  



eh24fan said:


> I have worked hard this week and I hope to be rewarded with a good loss!  I'm still struggling to get to my 10%.  I have to lose 24 lbs to get that and 25lbs is my first goal....so after 5 months, I'm still working for those 2 small goals.



It's going to be SO exciting when you hit one, then the other, goal!  Or both together!  (I personally would want them separate, because if you do one where they announce your loss, like the 25 lbs, AND the percentage, then people can figure out what you were before...especially that early on I wanted a bit more privacy with the numbers, know what I mean?)




pwdebbie said:


> Oh, I had a plan alright. I planned to eat and enjoy.  The food at the restaurant on Thanksgiving day was wonderful. I ate one serving more of stuffing than I should have because I went from full to miserable.  But having overindulged actually reinforced my determination to eat  within my points.



I like your plan, too.    And you are SO right about how overindulging makes you stronger in the future.  It just doesn't feel great.

I hope your husband gets things figured out soon and starts healing up from whatever is going on!

*****************

Today at our meeting (I go to meetings each week still because if I don't go I'll start backsliding!) I think my leader was using me as a "she can tell a member stuff that I can't because my boss is here and I have to say exactly what WW wants me to say" person.  I had mentioned in the meeting that I eat all Daily, Weekly, and carefully calculated Activity points, and a woman was fascinated by this.  She has been afraid of even touching Weeklies, but she's HUNGRY.  I talked to her about that, and as she was asking about Activity points my leader came over.  The woman wondered out loud if you're just eating back all your points, and the leader couldn't really say anything.  I said "if our leader weren't standing here and if her boss weren't over there I would tell you more, but basically if you work out you burn this much, but you eat back only this much, so you're still at a deficit."  The leader was able to nod, because she has heard me talk about what the Community people say on ww.com, that basically it's 80 calories burned to make one activity points, but then a point you eat is only approximately 40 calories.  Therefore, you're still at a deficit.  That's the basics.  But the leader couldn't say that out loud, especially with her boss there.  

Wow that was a long paragraph.

And during the meeting I was so glad to finally use ALL my words, and explain how I came to use all the points (slowly...first Weeklies for a month to see how I did, then started with the carefully calculated Activities for a month to see how I did), and that not everyone CAN do it, but especially if you are *hungry* it's a great idea to TRY, and see if they are a person that can do it.  Hopefully I emphasized to her the importance of trying it for a really solid period of time...for me it was a month...and not to give up after one week.  After all, one week could just mean the extra weight of the food you've eaten, and might not be based on the *calories* and what your body did with them, at all!  

I don't always manage to get out all of that, so I was so happy I kept my wits about me and said it all.


----------



## jacksmomma

I am not waiting until the 1st, today is my day.  I am sick of looking the way I do and feeling the way I do too.  I lost about 20 pounds in 2008 all by myself, then in 2012 I did WW and lost about 10-15.  It has all come back and then some.  . I am going to work really hard at doing this myself, and if it does not work I will go back to meetings.  I know exactly what I need to do, I just need to do it!  I would like to loose 30 pounds total.

Thanks for the breakfast suggestions several replies earlier, they are going to be a big help!


----------



## bumbershoot

jacksmomma said:


> I am not waiting until the 1st, today is my day.  I am sick of looking the way I do and feeling the way I do too.  I lost about 20 pounds in 2008 all by myself, then in 2012 I did WW and lost about 10-15.  It has all come back and then some.  . I am going to work really hard at doing this myself, and if it does not work I will go back to meetings.  I know exactly what I need to do, I just need to do it!  I would like to loose 30 pounds total.



Good for you!

And GREAT for you that you caught your weight situation so *relatively* early in the game!  I sure wish I had said "enough now" at 30 lbs!  Yay you!!!!!


----------



## bumbershoot

And another month's weigh-in done, still staying inside of my goal range!  This is really amazing.  I've never stayed steady before.  I've never had a *range* I allowed myself to be in before.  It's always been THIS weight or I hated myself.  So this is all so new.

I assume this is a corporate meeting thing...anyone else have the new keychain talked about in their meeting this week?  If we go to 4 out of 5 meetings this first month of the year, we get a cool little keychain.  I'm also assuming this is all meetings and not just ours, but even if you're already a member you're eligible.  So cool!

I went to a standing-room only meeting today.  Combo of one of the most dynamic leaders at our location and the new year...it was crowded!  I hope it stays crowded because ALL of those new people stick with it.  Yay them!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Can I join  in the chat? Heading back to ww on Monday after almost 3   weeks off. Dreading weigh-in as despite my best intentions beforehand I blew it  and didn't track/point for the last 2 weeks  Hoping to make a fresh start today and do some damage limitation


----------



## Caseheidi

I need to join this chat. I joined WW 4/29/13, and did great thru Thanksgiving, and have fallen off the wagon since. I did not attend this week because I hand surgery on my hand, but really need to back on top of things. I have currently lost 53 lbs, with many more to go. When I joined I knew that this was going to be a many year journey for me, so I am determined to keep with it.

So, I set smaller, more achievable goals along the way. Thus far, I received my 5%, my 10%, and the other WW celebrations, but my fun for myself goal was to weigh less then my DH, which I now do by 15-20 lbs. that was great for my self esteem! My current goal I am working on I actually set when I joined. I wanted to be back at my wedding weight by 5/1/14, when we return to the World. That was a 70 lb weight loss, so I am we'll on my way, but need to get unstuck. Less the 20 lbs to go with 117 days to go. I should be able to do this.

To help me get my rear in gear, I am excited to try the Simple Start program to refocus myself. I also need to get back to my walking which I do 2-3 days a week for 40 minutes. I really want to increase how often I walk as well, after all I am in training for two weeks at Disney, I need the conditioning. 

I look forward to learning mor about everyone's journey and having another support system. I don't think I could have succeeded as well as I have thus far if I didn't have such a great meeting leader and group that I attend. It helps me more then I can say to hear of people's successes and trials. Helps me remember that I am not alone!


----------



## Mom2Dash&JackJack

I'm heading back to work Monday and looking for some ideas for quick breakfast - on the go type breakfast.  Cereal counts.  What types of cereal are really good but low in points??  I love cereal but it seems to take up so many points, but realistically its what works best for me.  
TIA!!!


----------



## Caseheidi

Mom2Dash&JackJack said:


> I'm heading back to work Monday and looking for some ideas for quick breakfast - on the go type breakfast.  Cereal counts.  What types of cereal are really good but low in points??  I love cereal but it seems to take up so many points, but realistically its what works best for me.
> TIA!!!



If you are a fan of oatmeal, it can be a good one to grab and do at work. I have taken the instant pak and used the hot tap on the water at work to make, added some dried fruit and had a good breakfast that sticks with me for hours.


----------



## rlbklein

Mom2Dash&JackJack said:


> I'm heading back to work Monday and looking for some ideas for quick breakfast - on the go type breakfast.  Cereal counts.  What types of cereal are really good but low in points??  I love cereal but it seems to take up so many points, but realistically its what works best for me. TIA!!!



I realize it's Tuesday now  but in case you still need ideas, Cheerios is a good cereal (either the plain original or the multigrain). It's 3 ppv for a whole cup. I also do Life cereal (original) which is 3 ppv for 3/4 cup.

The new Simple Start is based on Simply Filling, where you can eat as much as you want of the power foods and use you weekly 49 for indulgences (7 per day) like chocolate, wine, etc. In this method, plain Cheerios and unfrosted shredded wheat are allowed.

Hope that helps!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Well weigh-in wasn't as bad as I thought-I'd put on 2lbs which means I've still lost 7.5lbs so very happy. Just started the new simple start programme and enjoying it so far (day 1 ). Had puffed wheat for breakfast which tasted weird at first but wa quick and filled me up so did the job  Good luck everyone - hope we are all "losers" this week


----------



## PrincessPiperMommy

Hi,  I would love to join in on this thread.  I'm 37 married to DH for 16 years with two girls (6 and 2).  I just joined WW online last Thursday so I haven't hit my one week yet.  However, I am looking for any support.  I'm just not really sure "what" to do yet.  I've been tracking so that's an eye opener on its own.  
My daughter gets to dance at Disney in March so I would LOVE to lose a few by then.


----------



## faith

Overwhelmed with all the diet plans out there for the year.
Has anyone started the new WW plan?
If so can you share some basic info about it. Thanks!


----------



## StayCool

So I'm back again. Hopefully for good this time. I do it all online because I can't make any meetings. I weighed myself last Thursday just to see WHAT I weighed, but waited until Monday to start tracking and holding myself accountable. I will say that it feels so much HARDER this time than it did last time. I feel hungry constantly and all I want to do it snack on something. I'm having crazy carb cravings too. I have not cut them out, but have been trying to eliminate a lot of the sweets that I was eating. So this morning I weighed myself to start my first "official" week, and the scale said I was down 2.8 lbs. I know it is mostly water weight etc, but it was enough to help me be a little more motivated to stay on track. I really need to sustain it this time. I printed out motivational sayings to put on the frig and there is a group of 4 of us at work that are supporting each other. Here's to hoping that this sticks!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

faith said:


> Overwhelmed with all the diet plans out there for the year.
> Has anyone started the new WW plan?
> If so can you share some basic info about it. Thanks!



Hi I've started the new ww plan. Its basically eating healthy and filling foods that you use to cook from scratch. No processed or ready meals/sauces but you can eat as much as you want as long as you make sure you're satisfied not stuffed lol. Only brown/wholegrain pastas, cereals and rice are allowed and you can eat calorie controlled wholegrain breads or ww bread products such as wraps etc. You also get 2 treats a day but you must use or lose them that day. These can be a small glass of wine, 2 squares of chocolate or teaspoon butter type thing. Hope this helps


----------



## bumbershoot

luvpoohandcompany said:


> . You also get 2 treats a day but you must use or lose them that day. These can be a small glass of wine, 2 squares of chocolate or teaspoon butter type thing. Hope this helps



For any WW veterans wanting to try simple start that's not how it is described to us. The 7 points a day is simply the 49 weekly points. Do with them what you wish. And when you wish inside that week. Also, those of us who have been doing ww can also use activity points. The leader said that its just overwhelming to figure APs at the beginning so they don't mention it but if this is something you just want to try, you can still use them.


----------



## bumbershoot

PrincessPiperMommy said:


> Hi,  I would love to join in on this thread.  I'm 37 married to DH for 16 years with two girls (6 and 2).  I just joined WW online last Thursday so I haven't hit my one week yet.  However, I am looking for any support.  I'm just not really sure "what" to do yet.  I've been tracking so that's an eye opener on its own.
> My daughter gets to dance at Disney in March so I would LOVE to lose a few by then.



Read the materials! They are all on the site to online-only members. Read read read. Find the Good Health Guidelines!


----------



## faith

Thanks for help, luvpooh.
In case anyone doesn't know Dannon fit and light Greek yogurt is really good.
Tried the orange cream. Loved it. The toasted coconut vanilla also good.
Bought banana cream, not crazy about it.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

bumbershoot said:


> For any WW veterans wanting to try simple start that's not how it is described to us. The 7 points a day is simply the 49 weekly points. Do with them what you wish. And when you wish inside that week. Also, those of us who have been doing ww can also use activity points. The leader said that its just overwhelming to figure APs at the beginning so they don't mention it but if this is something you just want to try, you can still use them.



Sorry I should have clarified that this was how week 1 on the new plan was explained to us but we were told that from week 2 we would have the 49 points per week to do with as we wished  Didn't mean to confuse anyone


----------



## runsandjumps

I officially joined WW 2 days ago and it is really working for me. I feel more satisfied based on a point system, as opposed to counting calories and feeling so defeated when I went over my 1300 goal.

I obviously won't know for a while how it will work in the long run, but I feel like this is a manageable lifestyle change.

Ana


----------



## bumbershoot

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Sorry I should have clarified that this was how week 1 on the new plan was explained to us but we were told that from week 2 we would have the 49 points per week to do with as we wished  Didn't mean to confuse anyone



Oh ok. That's good. 



runsandjumps said:


> I officially joined WW 2 days ago and it is really working for me. I feel more satisfied based on a point system, as opposed to counting calories and feeling so defeated when I went over my 1300 goal.
> 
> I obviously won't know for a while how it will work in the long run, but I feel like this is a manageable lifestyle change.
> 
> Ana



I'm always amazed by how full I am in the first weeks of doing WW, with all the fruits and veggies that find their way into my diet!


----------



## pwdebbie

I was up 3.2 over the holidays.  I did NOT track at all for one week, so the weight gain was not a surprise to me.  I enjoyed the cookies and the fudge and the dips and the . . . . well, you know how it goes.  Oh, I made my pound cake with fudge frosting for the first time in several years and it was delicious!  3.2 pounds worth of delicious.  

I tried to plan some days with the new SS program and ended up in tears.  Dh said I was either going to quit WW or go back to tracking because he couldn't handle me being all uptight over things.  So I went back to tracking.  

The new SS program looks like a diet to me.  I don't need a diet.  If I wanted a diet, I would never have joined WW.  The biggest turn off for me over the years was having someone else put menus in front of me or give me lists that say Choose 1 from Column A, etc.  

Tracking has worked for me and it is what I will continue to do.


----------



## maux

I apologize in advance as this maybe a long post. I have followed this thread for a while now, but this is my first post. I need some help. I've been on WW since the end of July 2012. I have lost 54 pounds total but still have 100 pounds to go. In October, I seem to have lost all my motivation.  I know most of the reasons ( the death of a beloved Aunt, the death of two close cousins) but the main reason was I switched gyms. I was at Planet Fitness but I seemed to have plateaued. I was so excited to join LA Fitness so I could go to different classes and go swimming. They had me meet with a Personal Trainer so they could sell me that service. The woman I meet with made me feel awful about myself. Everything I was doing and eating was wrong in her opinion. When I said I was excited to take different classes, she said it wouldn't do any good because if I looked at the yoga instructor today, in a year she would look exactly the same because she wasn't doing anything different. Now, for me, it doesn't matter what I eat, I will not lose weight unless I exercise. I've been feeling so bad, I've gained 10 pounds back and haven't been to the gym since. Last year I was at the gym  2 or 3 days a week and did a 3K and three 5 K's,  including the Disney Happy Haunts 5K. My goal for this year was to do five 5K's and the Tower of Terror 10 Miler. But I have no motivation at all. Can you tell me what you do to keep yourself motivated and on track? Thanks for listening and I appreciated any advice you can give. 

maux


----------



## StayCool

maux said:


> I apologize in advance as this maybe a long post. I have followed this thread for a while now, but this is my first post. I need some help. I've been on WW since the end of July 2012. I have lost 54 pounds total but still have 100 pounds to go. In October, I seem to have lost all my motivation.  I know most of the reasons ( the death of a beloved Aunt, the death of two close cousins) but the main reason was I switched gyms. I was at Planet Fitness but I seemed to have plateaued. I was so excited to join LA Fitness so I could go to different classes and go swimming. They had me meet with a Personal Trainer so they could sell me that service. The woman I meet with made me feel awful about myself. Everything I was doing and eating was wrong in her opinion. When I said I was excited to take different classes, she said it wouldn't do any good because if I looked at the yoga instructor today, in a year she would look exactly the same because she wasn't doing anything different. Now, for me, it doesn't matter what I eat, I will not lose weight unless I exercise. I've been feeling so bad, I've gained 10 pounds back and haven't been to the gym since. Last year I was at the gym  2 or 3 days a week and did a 3K and three 5 K's,  including the Disney Happy Haunts 5K. My goal for this year was to do five 5K's and the Tower of Terror 10 Miler. But I have no motivation at all. Can you tell me what you do to keep yourself motivated and on track? Thanks for listening and I appreciated any advice you can give.
> 
> maux



I am no expert at WW and am trying to start again after over a year off. But I wanted to say, shame on her for making you feel bad about yourself!  You have done an amazing job already. You have lost 54 lbs!  That is nothing to sneeze at. If you feel uncomfortable at that gym, then maybe go back to Planet Fitness until you get back in the swing of things. If you don't attend meetings (I'm an online only member) try going to a few to regain your confidence. HTH

As for me, I'm still struggling with staying on track. I ate way too much bacon on Thursday.  I have lost weight, but I need to find ways to change my snacking habits. There are 2 times daily I struggle with. One is after lunch around 2, and the other is bedtime. I want to be able to mindlessly shove food in my face.  At 2pm I've been eating grapes and that seems to help, but I don't know what to do at night. Erf.


----------



## runsandjumps

Maux- I know what you mean about losing motivation. However, you should try the classes even If you may look the same. Those classes can be so much fun and you may meet some new friends.  The classes might not change your body but they can condition it differently. Also yoga can make you more flexible and limber.  I love yoga and I wish I would have never stopped.  Ana


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

maux said:


> I apologize in advance as this maybe a long post. I have followed this thread for a while now, but this is my first post. I need some help. I've been on WW since the end of July 2012. I have lost 54 pounds total but still have 100 pounds to go. In October, I seem to have lost all my motivation.  I know most of the reasons ( the death of a beloved Aunt, the death of two close cousins) but the main reason was I switched gyms. I was at Planet Fitness but I seemed to have plateaued. I was so excited to join LA Fitness so I could go to different classes and go swimming. They had me meet with a Personal Trainer so they could sell me that service. The woman I meet with made me feel awful about myself. Everything I was doing and eating was wrong in her opinion. When I said I was excited to take different classes, she said it wouldn't do any good because if I looked at the yoga instructor today, in a year she would look exactly the same because she wasn't doing anything different. Now, for me, it doesn't matter what I eat, I will not lose weight unless I exercise. I've been feeling so bad, I've gained 10 pounds back and haven't been to the gym since. Last year I was at the gym  2 or 3 days a week and did a 3K and three 5 K's,  including the Disney Happy Haunts 5K. My goal for this year was to do five 5K's and the Tower of Terror 10 Miler. But I have no motivation at all. Can you tell me what you do to keep yourself motivated and on track? Thanks for listening and I appreciated any advice you can give.
> 
> maux




First of all, CONGRATULATIONS on your weight loss of 54 pounds. That is incredible and you should be proud of yourself! I related so much to your post because when I started WW in April 2013 I had about the same amount of weight to lose as you. I had a VERY similar experience at LA Fitness as well! I signed up for the gym one week after joining WW, so at that point I had only lost one pound and was feeling totally motivated and was really excited to get started on working out. I did the free one session with a personal trainer, and let me tell you the workout he had me to was crazy. I felt amazing afterwards, but when I explained I could not afford their personal training sessions because I am a college student on a fixed income, forget it. I had TWO male employees basically degrading me and they both told me I am come in and do cardio and classes, but I will NEVER lose over 100 pounds if they do not help me with strength training. They also made me feel GUILTY for weighing myself weekly (which I obviously have to do for WW), and told me WW doesn't work, and that I need to exercise with them or I won't succeed. I basically walked out in tears, feeling SO bad about myself. On the way home, one of the men from the gym called my cell phone and tried to sell me on the personal training AGAIN, and said I was using money as an excuse and that I am just simply not motivated. I went home and reassessed and decided that although I could not afford personal training I was NOT going to let those rude men stop me from being healthy. I believe they are not really there to help you, they are basically salesmen trying to meet a quota. Since then I have lost 75 pounds between attending the gym and continuing with WW. Sorry for hijacking your post, but I thought you might be interested in my story. I am so sorry for the passing of your relatives, and I know that can certainly cause a lack in motivation. But you have come very far. Just start back slowly if you have to. Walk into that gym and do those classes and anything else you can. Do not let anyone make you feel like you can't, because you CAN. Show them wrong! A 3k and 3 5k's? That is amazing and inspiring. Keep on keeping on


----------



## pwdebbie

maux and RapunzelsBFF -- Your experiences with LA Fitness are terrible!  There is absolutely no reason for either of you to be belittled and pressured.  

maux, just the fact that you came here tells me you have some motivation. That's a start!  And all those runs -- I am impressed!  I have run exactly none and I know that won't be changing.    One thing that keeps me motivated is revisiting the past.  I have a "before" picture that reminds me of where I was two years ago and I know I don't want to go back there. Also, I saved some pre-WW clothes.  My favorite capris that I wore on every Disney trip now fall off of me when I put them on over my jeans.  When I need some motivation, I put those capris on and thank the Lord that they are so big on me now.


----------



## keahgirl8

I am on the road right now, coming back from a family vacation.  The first part of the trip, I did really well with tracking and healthy eating.  I also exercised in my hotel room nearly every day.  Then, everyone in my family got sick and I was trying to fight it, so I didn't get as much exercise as I would have liked.  I do think I may have lost a little weight!  The second part of the trip was in New Orleans.  It was a once in a lifetime trip.  I wanted to have the traditional New Orleans experience, so of course I ate a lot of things I normally don't.  I still wasn't feeling well, so I went to the hotel gym a few times, but not as much as I would have liked.  For the first time in 2 years, I didn't track every day.  Now I am on the way home and looking forward to getting back on track!  I am hoping that between the weight loss at the beginning and possible gain at the end, I will at least break even!


----------



## eh24fan

Well, the slow loss continues, but I'm feeling more motivated lately.  I've finally lost 20lbs.  I started in early July, so this is taking FOREVER!  But only because I'm not being as vigilant as I need to be.  The way I see it, as long as the weight is coming off, I'm doing something right.  Slow loss is still loss.  

I've really fallen off the wagon when it comes to exercise though.  But that's about to change.  I'm joining the gym at the hospital right next to my house...as in literally across the street.  I kept telling myself that I needed to keep my  membership at the place 30 mins from  home and 45 mins from work because they have the spin classes that I love so much.  Ridiculous.  I am not even going to spin b/c of the drive!!!  LOL  So, I'm taking that excuse away from myself and joining next door.


----------



## superme80

Well I am on my first week. It is going super easy. It helps I have an extra 14 pts cause I am nursing full time.  My scale said I gained like 9 lbs over the holidays. Not sure how much of that is actual weight gained and how much is that I'm bloated. I am super bad and I weighed myself this morning. I am down 3.5 lbs.


----------



## pwdebbie

Hey keahgirl8, welcome back!  There are some new folks here who haven't heard your story so I think you should share it. You've been such an encouragement to me.


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:


> Hey keahgirl8, welcome back!  There are some new folks here who haven't heard your story so I think you should share it. You've been such an encouragement to me.



Thanks, Debbie!  I have struggled with my weight since I was a pre-teen.  This is my third go-round with Weight Watchers.  The first time, I was at the heaviest I'd ever been.  I started WW promising myself I'd never look back.  I lost 60 pounds or so, then slowly but surely began putting weight back on.  I got within 15 pounds of my starting weight before I started WW again.  That time, I lost less than 20 pounds before I quit.  In 2012, I started again.  This time was different.  I truly believe that change was brought on by God.  I started just like every other time.  This time, I actually enjoyed exercise and I found ways to make healthy versions of the foods I loved.  It was fun for me.  That was almost 2 years ago and for the first time, I never quit.  I hit my original goal last spring, and have been figuring out what my goal weight should really be ever since.  I am currently over 120 pounds down, and I think I am almost at a comfortable weight.  I became a runner last year and I am currently training for the Glass Slipper Challenge.  I was never an athlete, so no one is more surprised than me!  

Back to the current issue...I weighed as soon as I got back from my trip.  My water weight is still settling out, but so far I have lost 1.4 pounds since before I left!


----------



## wvjules

Well after losing 30# in 2012 on WW, I went off the wagon and gained it back and then some.  I knew I was going to eventually come back to WW so I just let it loose and ate whatever I wanted. So now I'm back, and recommitted and ready to do this for life.

We have a BL club at work that started last week, which is what actually put me back on the wagon.  I lost 3.9 in my first week.  I'm not a newbie so I know that this won't be a typical week and is higher than recommended but I'm sure it will all even out to be no more than 2# per week.

Anway, I'm back and I'm glad to see how well you all are doing.


----------



## superme80

wvjules said:


> Well after losing 30# in 2012 on WW, I went off the wagon and gained it back and then some.  I knew I was going to eventually come back to WW so I just let it loose and ate whatever I wanted. So now I'm back, and recommitted and ready to do this for life.
> 
> We have a BL club at work that started last week, which is what actually put me back on the wagon.  I lost 3.9 in my first week.  I'm not a newbie so I know that this won't be a typical week and is higher than recommended but I'm sure it will all even out to be no more than 2# per week.
> 
> Anway, I'm back and I'm glad to see how well you all are doing.



Welcome back!  I am notorious for losing a bit and then quitting. I am determined this time. Also no more surprise pregnancies to trip me up!


----------



## pwdebbie

Keahgirl8, that's a great loss for having been on vacation.


----------



## runsandjumps

So how is everyone doing this week?

We leave for vacation in 9 days and I am excited and nervous. Hopefully I will burn lots of the calories that I enjoy.

Ana


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:


> Keahgirl8, that's a great loss for having been on vacation.



Thanks!  Water weight is going away, so it is actually about 5 pounds!  I am shocked! I ate a lot of beignets!


----------



## robinb

Hi everyone!  How are you doing?  I have been absent from this thread for about 6 months.  Back in July I was diagnosed with breast cancer (DCIS) and I just stopped caring about tracking what I ate or losing weight.  It was just too much trouble with the added stress of worrying about my health, scheduling surgery and having radiation treatments.  The good news is that everything is now fine .

I did start to attend meetings again in November but my annual WDW trip did me in (again) and I came back home probably the heaviest I have ever been.  Thank goodness it's only by a pound or two, but I took my lumps today and went to a meeting.  So ... I'm doing Simply Filling now which seems to be the "Quick Start" method of WW and I promised myself I would track for the whole two weeks.   I also joined the neighborhood Planet Fitness  in late December for a great price of $99 for the whole year.   I have been there 5 times since I started up last week.  I like the 30-minute circuit machines but I hop on the treadmill first and then do the machines instead of "stepping" between machines.  I quit the YMCA because my DD changed swim teams and I no longer wanted to pay $72 per month.  Especially after the Y gutted her old swim team and chased off over 200 swimmers in the process.  *sigh*


----------



## runsandjumps

Robinb- what a good start to the year for you. Beat of luck in your continued journey to health. And $99 for a year- what a great deal!

Ana


----------



## robinb

runsandjumps said:


> Robinb- what a good start to the year for you. Beat of luck in your continued journey to health. And $99 for a year- what a great deal!


Thanks Ana!  They are running another special right now: no membership fee until June, no contract and just $10 per month.  So you can work out for only $40 until June.  FWIW, they also ran the $99 special last year right around June/July.


----------



## pwdebbie

I'm glad you are back with us, Robin!  And I am doubly glad that you are doing well health-wise.


----------



## superme80

Down 4.5 lbs my first week!!!!!


----------



## pwdebbie

Good for you!


----------



## bumbershoot

Did anyone (meeting member, that is) get their new keychain (looks like an enormous belly button ring lol) for going to 4/5 meetings this first 5 weeks?  So glad they allowed continuing members and lifetimes to participate because DH and I got ours. . At the sat orlando meeting, even (I adore Helen, the 10:30am sat leader). So neat to attend different meetings while traveling!


----------



## superme80

My next official, for me, weigh in is tomorrow. I have been making really good choices this week. The baby seems to think that mommy and daddy want to party at 2 am, and the older ones think mommy needs to be up at 7:45.  Needless to say exercise has not happened this week.


----------



## JillyBean1899

So I'm considering starting WW.  Between hitting 30 and going on various meds, I've poofed up, and it's still trickling upward.  I want to lose about 30-35 lbs off the 160 I'm lugging around (I was 115 just 5 years ago), but trying to track calories and fat and carbs and whatnot just isn't working for me.  I think that WW would be much easier, with the points instead of "I can have this ... oh, wait, no, too many carbs ... this ... no, right amount of carbs, too many calories ... I'll just have a carrot".  The only problem I have (and this is what killed me for counting calories) is homemade foods.  Does WW have a list of point values for stuff you make at home that doesn't have point values already on it?  Like if I wanted to make spaghetti one night, but the box of Publix angel hair pasta and the jar of Newman's Own Sockarooni sauce don't have point values listed, will it be easy to figure out?

Easy to figure out ... unlike the rambling post I just made lol.


----------



## superme80

JillyBean1899 said:


> So I'm considering starting WW.  Between hitting 30 and going on various meds, I've poofed up, and it's still trickling upward.  I want to lose about 30-35 lbs off the 160 I'm lugging around (I was 115 just 5 years ago), but trying to track calories and fat and carbs and whatnot just isn't working for me.  I think that WW would be much easier, with the points instead of "I can have this ... oh, wait, no, too many carbs ... this ... no, right amount of carbs, too many calories ... I'll just have a carrot".  The only problem I have (and this is what killed me for counting calories) is homemade foods.  Does WW have a list of point values for stuff you make at home that doesn't have point values already on it?  Like if I wanted to make spaghetti one night, but the box of Publix angel hair pasta and the jar of Newman's Own Sockarooni sauce don't have point values listed, will it be easy to figure out?
> 
> Easy to figure out ... unlike the rambling post I just made lol.



They do. The little booklet I had has an estimation of pts values. I had lasagna at my SIL's house last week. Instead of having to ask where what was all in it, I just looked up lasagna. It was 7 pts a serving. I had 2, so 14 pts for the lasagna.


----------



## Caseheidi

You can also use the online tools to help figure out the point values. I love the recipe builder, where I put in the ingredients and how many portions, then it calculates the points. And once in it will always be there, so for your favorites it is great.


----------



## LJC1861

Hi Everyone!

I just started on WW last Monday, so I am a week in.  I am glad I found this board and this particular thread.  I am doing the Points plus, and the online routine as the cost of meetings is just not in my budget.  

So far, so good.....down 1.5 pounds the first week.  I still find myself thinking about food all the time though!  I know this will pass, and I am finding myself really thinking about the points value of all the 'goodies' that I am craving right now.  

I am packing my lunches, and trying to get as many fruits and veggies in each day as I can.  I tend to be more of a grazer rather than a sit down and eat a meal kind of person, especially at work, so I know I am going to need to work on changing a few things.  

I am looking forward to reading through as many posts as I can for inspiration and encouragement.  I am at my highest weight EVER and this is simply NOT acceptable.  The work starts now.  

Thanks in advance for all your help, encouragement and support.  I am glad that forums like this one exist. 

Linda ( who hopes to slowly lose 40 lbs.)


----------



## schrammalot

I just started WW about three weeks ago and am down 17 lbs!


----------



## JillyBean1899

So I took the plunge and signed up for WW online.  As I understand it, fruits and veggies are pretty much free-for-all within decent portion limits, but what about condiments?  How do you calculate if you use salad dressing?  I have no way to measure out a "service" at school, they just give you one of those clear plastic condiment cups with it.  I don't even know what brand dressing, if it's low fat, or what.  Also, I tend to eat sugar-free hard candy during the day, as it helps keep me from eating more stuff, so how do you track stuff you just graze on like that?


----------



## Caseheidi

JillyBean1899 said:


> So I took the plunge and signed up for WW online.  As I understand it, fruits and veggies are pretty much free-for-all within decent portion limits, but what about condiments?  How do you calculate if you use salad dressing?  I have no way to measure out a "service" at school, they just give you one of those clear plastic condiment cups with it.  I don't even know what brand dressing, if it's low fat, or what.  Also, I tend to eat sugar-free hard candy during the day, as it helps keep me from eating more stuff, so how do you track stuff you just graze on like that?



Have you thought about packing in your own dressing? That way you can calculate the points and better control the portion.

As for the Sugar free candy, you should be able to figure the points. I would suggest you figure out haw many points a day you can allow, and then portion it out. I often use the snack size ziplock bags to do this and portion them out when I purchase a package of something. Then I write the point value on the bag for ease of tracking.

Just a quick comment on the snacks. I have found over the past year on the program that when I increase my power foods, I tend to need fewer snacks to keep me from over eating. Changing my granola bar for a piece of fruit, or my crackers for carrot sticks has worked really well. Or even a 4 pt portion of nuts. These foods really stay with me longer, and I don't really crave another snack. Also drinking a glass of water when I think I am hungry has often proven to me that I was really thirsty. So remember to drink your water.

Good luck. I am sure you will figure out what works best for your body.


----------



## JillyBean1899

Caseheidi said:


> Have you thought about packing in your own dressing? That way you can calculate the points and better control the portion.
> 
> As for the Sugar free candy, you should be able to figure the points. I would suggest you figure out haw many points a day you can allow, and then portion it out. I often use the snack size ziplock bags to do this and portion them out when I purchase a package of something. Then I write the point value on the bag for ease of tracking.
> 
> Just a quick comment on the snacks. I have found over the past year on the program that when I increase my power foods, I tend to need fewer snacks to keep me from over eating. Changing my granola bar for a piece of fruit, or my crackers for carrot sticks has worked really well. Or even a 4 pt portion of nuts. These foods really stay with me longer, and I don't really crave another snack. Also drinking a glass of water when I think I am hungry has often proven to me that I was really thirsty. So remember to drink your water.
> 
> Good luck. I am sure you will figure out what works best for your body.



I've thought about it, but the problem is I don't know where to order individual packets from.  I suppose Sam's Club might have them, but they'd probably be in a box of 500 or something obscene that I'd never go through.  And it seems silly to carry a lunchbox and ice pack to school just for a small container of salad dressing.

I like your idea of the snack size ziplocs with points values written on them.  May have to go stock up on ziplocs once the county unclenches from the 0.07" (yes, less than one tenth of an inch) of freezing rain/sleet that we got Wed morning.


----------



## ski_mom

JillyBean1899 said:


> I've thought about it, but the problem is I don't know where to order individual packets from.  I suppose Sam's Club might have them, but they'd probably be in a box of 500 or something obscene that I'd never go through.  And it seems silly to carry a lunchbox and ice pack to school just for a small container of salad dressing.
> 
> I like your idea of the snack size ziplocs with points values written on them.  May have to go stock up on ziplocs once the county unclenches from the 0.07" (yes, less than one tenth of an inch) of freezing rain/sleet that we got Wed morning.



I love these little packets:

http://hendricksons.com/?page_id=5 

I called their number and asked for anyone in my area that carried their products.  I called around and found one that carried the little packets.  They run about 25 cents each but I do have to buy them in a box of 100.  I usually split it with my sister, so it's not so bad.

I have also ordered some from Amazon in the past and they have a few choices that might work for you:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...ps&rh=i:aps,k:salad dressing individual packs

I'm not very good with links, so hopefully these will work.


----------



## JillyBean1899

ski_mom said:


> I love these little packets:
> 
> I called their number and asked for anyone in my area that carried their products.  I called around and found one that carried the little packets.  They run about 25 cents each but I do have to buy them in a box of 100.  I usually split it with my sister, so it's not so bad.
> 
> I have also ordered some from Amazon in the past and they have a few choices that might work for you.



Never even thought about Amazon.  (insert ::forehead smack:: smiley that doesn't exist here)  Can't wait to see what my granddad thinks of a box of salad dressing arriving at the house.


----------



## bumbershoot

Caseheidi said:


> As for the Sugar free candy, you should be able to figure the points. I would suggest you figure out haw many points a day you can allow, and then portion it out. I often use the snack size ziplock bags to do this and portion them out when I purchase a package of something. Then I write the point value on the bag for ease of tracking.
> 
> Just a quick comment on the snacks. I have found over the past year on the program that when I increase my power foods, I tend to need fewer snacks to keep me from over eating. Changing my granola bar for a piece of fruit, or my crackers for carrot sticks has worked really well. Or even a 4 pt portion of nuts. These foods really stay with me longer, and I don't really crave another snack. Also drinking a glass of water when I think I am hungry has often proven to me that I was really thirsty. So remember to drink your water.
> 
> Good luck. I am sure you will figure out what works best for your body.





I agree about the power foods, though for me and DH we call them nourishing foods instead.  The stuff that really works for your body; that nourishes it and keeps you full.  

But jilly, that's something for you to work out in time.  No hurry.  For now the sugar free candy works; in time you might find that the sweetness of it might work differently and you'll want to change things up.

DH found that bringing fruits and veggies and really good lunches and snacks kept him away from the candy and vending machines.  If he ate something sweet other than an apple, it would trigger him.  But that's him.  You'll figure out how YOU work.


----------



## nikkistevej

Joining in here, joined January 4th, and down 11.2 lbs, I weigh in on Saturdays, which I really like. I am needing to lose about 75-80 lbs, but doing small goals for myself. I am doing a Disney cruise in April(10 weeks away), I wanted to lose 25 by then, so 13.8 to go. I can do it, I know!!! Glad I found you all!!!


----------



## JillyBean1899

bumbershoot said:


> I agree about the power foods, though for me and DH we call them nourishing foods instead.  The stuff that really works for your body; that nourishes it and keeps you full.
> 
> But jilly, that's something for you to work out in time.  No hurry.  For now the sugar free candy works; in time you might find that the sweetness of it might work differently and you'll want to change things up.
> 
> DH found that bringing fruits and veggies and really good lunches and snacks kept him away from the candy and vending machines.  If he ate something sweet other than an apple, it would trigger him.  But that's him.  You'll figure out how YOU work.



Part of my problem is willpower/self control.  I've always had the metabolism of a hummingbird, ate when I was hungry, whatever it was I was hungry for (which, to be honest, wasn't 100% junk food crap anyway, but if I was wanting a Big Mac then dangit, I ate a Big Mac ... *WITH* fries!!  ).  Now I'm actually having to watch what I eat, and my granddad eats whatever he wants, so the house has more "junk" in it than I'd like, but at 95 I'm just glad he's still eating.  I think it will get better in the fall when I'm 2 hours away at college 4 days a week and have more control over what's in my kitchen, but right now it's definitely a challenge.  I have loaded up on the snack trays that Publix has with apples/cheese/grapes/pretzels combos, and discovered a love for hummus (ate it at a welcome home party for a soldier friend without having any clue what it was), which makes for a nice at school lunch (I use Wheat Thins for dipping in the hummus).

My first day in WW was last Tuesday, but since I'm limited on the food budget, the first few days were pretty much useless, since most of the food I had in the house was not good WW food, and I had to eat through that before I could justify spending a bunch of money on new food.  But now that I've got the freezer stocked with WW meals (yeah, I know, frozen food isn't the best, but it's easy, and right now that's what I need) and "good" foods, it should be better.  Plus I didn't even bother trying to count at the SB party on Sunday, I just nibbled on "bad" stuff and loaded up on "good" stuff (yay for veggie/fruit trays!!) and said to heck with it.  

It'll also be easier once my medication gets working and I'm not hurting so much when I try to walk/run for any real distance.  Some days just getting around campus is difficult, much less trying to exercise.    So right now I'm more in a "don't gain more" mindset than a "lose the weight" mindset, I've just got too much working against me that I can't control right now, and I don't want to get discouraged if I end up not losing weight, but staying at my current  160.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

I'm stuck. I keep loosing and gaining the same ,4. This week I really amped up the interval training and strength training, but was up .2. How is that possible since I worked out so hard and stayed within my points?!?


----------



## bumbershoot

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> I'm stuck. I keep loosing and gaining the same ,4. This week I really amped up the interval training and strength training, but was up .2. How is that possible since I worked out so hard and stayed within my points?!?



Are you sore? If so (and even if you aren't, with the increase in training it's happening anyway) it means your body is healing itself. And that means its pulling water in to heal the muscles. Temporary upswings on the scale are normal and common when starting something new or increasing what's you've been doing. 

Just keep going. 

For me, as I started really exercising I found I had to eat more. Fueling the workouts in a smart way became important. Early on I started eating all weekly AND all (carefully calculated) activity points in order to continue to lose and to thrive in my workouts. If you haven't yet explored that, and if the weight keeps on not budging, you might consider exploring those options. Every body works differently, though!

And, because I would be remiss in not mentioning it, be sure your points-counting is accurate. I've found errors (or as I call them "trader joes changed the nutrition info on me" moments) which were messing up the counting, and DH has done things like use the generic soy milk (for example) rather then use the NI of what he's actually drinking, etc. different little spots to really tighten it up, make the points calculations more perfect.


----------



## keahgirl8

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> I'm stuck. I keep loosing and gaining the same ,4. This week I really amped up the interval training and strength training, but was up .2. How is that possible since I worked out so hard and stayed within my points?!?



I did that once, and I had a gain that hung on for a couple of weeks.  It happens!  Don't give up, no matter what!


----------



## superme80

I have OFFICIALLY started Weight Watchers. Taxes came in, so I got my monthly pass today.  I am down 5.6 lbs from New Years.


----------



## JillyBean1899

superme80 said:


> I have OFFICIALLY started Weight Watchers. Taxes came in, so I got my monthly pass today.  I am down 5.6 lbs from New Years.



Congrats!  I think the prednisone has turned me into a teenage boy, because I can't eat enough food to get full.  So WW isn't really helping me much right now, cause I already know I'm overeating, but I can't help it.  :/


----------



## Jannephotog

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> I'm stuck. I keep loosing and gaining the same ,4. This week I really amped up the interval training and strength training, but was up .2. How is that possible since I worked out so hard and stayed within my points?!?



I'm going to jump in & join the thread now, too. Been doing WW for over a year, lost some, did ok, gained some back & trying to get back lower than I got before. Happy to say I'm on the way, slowly but surely.

I started really doing the workout thing this past week, and I found if I work out I usually wind up eating better since I know I've put the effort in. When I went to weigh in Thursday, is as up .4, so I'm in the same boat. I'm just telling myself that it'll be worth it in the end, so gotta just keep on it. Kinda nice to hear other folks are in my same boat, honestly.


----------



## pwdebbie

JillyBean1899 said:


> Congrats!  I think the prednisone has turned me into a teenage boy, because I can't eat enough food to get full.  So WW isn't really helping me much right now, cause I already know I'm overeating, but I can't help it.  :/



Uck, prednisone is no fun.  Hang in there! And drink drink drink (water, that is).


----------



## superme80

Ok I officially HATE simple start! UGH!!!! I feel so confined. I want to eat my activity points! Ok I cheated and ate mine yesterday. I was hungry!!!!!  Seriously I like counting points so much more. Yes I am eating more whole foods, but I miss my chicken sausage! So yeah I think simple start and I are going to break up next week. 


Ok this vent comes from being hungry, exhausted, and nursing every 2 hours. So maybe I am not the best judge of this part of the program.


----------



## JillyBean1899

pwdebbie said:


> Uck, prednisone is no fun.  Hang in there! And drink drink drink (water, that is).



Thanks.  I'm crossing my fingers and toes and eyes and everything else that I can get off the pred once I start Humira, but it doesn't look good, at least not in the short term.  So my focus has switched from losing weight to just not gaining more.  And yes, I drink water like a camel.  I have a 600 ml Camelbak bottle that I fill up 4-5 times a day.  Thank goodness for the various Mio, Crystal Light, Dasani, etc water flavoring drops, because the water here in Florida isn't the best tasting.


----------



## superme80

So Smart Start is getting chucked in the morning. I realized it is affecting my milk supply. I am not going to go there again, had supply issues with DS #2. So off to counting points in the morning. I learned a lot. I am glad I did it for a few days, but it is not working for me. Another reason why I love WW. It is flexible.


----------



## nikkistevej

superme80 said:


> So Smart Start is getting chucked in the morning. I realized it is affecting my milk supply. I am not going to go there again, had supply issues with DS #2. So off to counting points in the morning. I learned a lot. I am glad I did it for a few days, but it is not working for me. Another reason why I love WW. It is flexible.



I didn't even try it when I started in January, I just started points.


----------



## superme80

nikkistevej said:


> I didn't even try it when I started in January, I just started points.



I am back to counting points. I added a few carb snacks to my diet last night and ate a little more protein. My milk supply was up this morning, so I am sticking with counting points.


----------



## nikkistevej

superme80 said:


> I am back to counting points. I added a few carb snacks to my diet last night and ate a little more protein. My milk supply was up this morning, so I am sticking with counting points.



I think it is best to do what works for you, I thought the simple start was resricting for me, sometimes we go out to eat, and I can at least eat what I want, even in moderation.  Good luck!!!


----------



## Caseheidi

Has any one been watching The Chew and their search for a WW Chef? I saw them today, and there were some great dessert ideas for 8 pts as indulgence. The final winner is next week, and I am excited to see what recipes come out of this.


----------



## pwdebbie

superme80 said:


> Ok I officially HATE simple start! UGH!!!! I feel so confined. I want to eat my activity points! Ok I cheated and ate mine yesterday. I was hungry!!!!!  Seriously I like counting points so much more. Yes I am eating more whole foods, but I miss my chicken sausage! So yeah I think simple start and I are going to break up next week.
> 
> 
> Ok this vent comes from being hungry, exhausted, and nursing every 2 hours. So maybe I am not the best judge of this part of the program.



I didn't get past planning my meals for the first day.   Simple Start was definitely NOT for me.  It was like planning a diet.  I don't feel like I am dieting with PP but with SS it felt that way from the moment I opened the book.  

Down 2 lbs this week but still working off the Christmas gain.  Geesh, one week of eating has taken five weeks so far to fix.  Still have .4 to go to reach my pre-Christmas weight.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

pwdebbie said:


> I didn't get past planning my meals for the first day.   Simple Start was definitely NOT for me.  It was like planning a diet.  I don't feel like I am dieting with PP but with SS it felt that way from the moment I opened the book.
> 
> Down 2 lbs this week but still working off the Christmas gain.  Geesh, one week of eating has taken five weeks so far to fix.  Still have .4 to go to reach my pre-Christmas weight.



I'm back to counting points too as I felt too restricted on SS and hated that things like bread had to be WW bread. I like normal everyday food that suits the whole family but in sensible amounts and I like my treats to be worth it not wheetabix


----------



## superme80

pwdebbie said:


> I didn't get past planning my meals for the first day.   Simple Start was definitely NOT for me.  It was like planning a diet.  I don't feel like I am dieting with PP but with SS it felt that way from the moment I opened the book.
> 
> Down 2 lbs this week but still working off the Christmas gain.  Geesh, one week of eating has taken five weeks so far to fix.  Still have .4 to go to reach my pre-Christmas weight.



I actually enjoyed it for the first couple of days. It was not being able to eat what works for my current diet that was irritating. And not being able to eat my activity points.  If I was able to eat my activity points I probably would have been able to stick with that version longer. Well I feel great and my milk supply is up. So yay for counting points!


----------



## robinb

Hi guys!  I went to my meeting today and was down 1.4.  I'm very happy since I was up last week after 2 great weeks so I was able to bounce back and lose it all and then some.  I am doing Simply Filling, not Simple Start.  



superme80 said:


> I actually enjoyed it for the first couple of days. It was not being able to eat what works for my current diet that was irritating. And not being able to eat my activity points.  If I was able to eat my activity points I probably would have been able to stick with that version longer. Well I feel great and my milk supply is up. So yay for counting points!


Your body was obviously not doing well at the level of food you were eating {{hugs}}.  Did your leader give you more indulgence points?  As a nursing mother, especially one who is exercising and earning APs, really needs more food than a non nursing mom does.  I really like Simply Filling so I probably would have gone ahead and eaten my APs.


----------



## superme80

robinb said:


> Hi guys!  I went to my meeting today and was down 1.4.  I'm very happy since I was up last week after 2 great weeks so I was able to bounce back and lose it all and then some.  I am doing Simply Filling, not Simple Start.
> 
> Your body was obviously not doing well at the level of food you were eating {{hugs}}.  Did your leader give you more indulgence points?  As a nursing mother, especially one who is exercising and earning APs, really needs more food than a non nursing mom does.  I really like Simply Filling so I probably would have gone ahead and eaten my APs.



I did!  I'm a rebel that way. With counting points I get 14 extra points a day. They work out perfectly. Usually I use them for the protien or extra carbs. Happy baby and Happy mommy. And congrats on your loss!


----------



## bumbershoot

superme80 said:


> I actually enjoyed it for the first couple of days. It was not being able to eat what works for my current diet that was irritating. And not being able to eat my activity points.  If I was able to eat my activity points I probably would have been able to stick with that version longer. Well I feel great and my milk supply is up. So yay for counting points!



Why couldn't you eat your activity points?  

In January I went to four meetings in different areas and had four different leaders explaining SS (along with "my" leader's explanation), and although the quick version is not to eat APs, that's for the newbies. New people want to start off simple, and they think that tracking and eating APs isn't simple. It's also why thy say "7 indulgence points a day" rather than "49 weeklies to eat as you wish".  If you aren't a newbie (or resent being treated like a child who can't figure things out, as I would feel) eat the APs!

Doesn't sound like the food works for you though, and I get that since it wouldn't work for me either.  It's why I have never tried any of the "eat to satisfaction" plans the ever had.  If I could do that successfully I wouldn't be here, and most of the foods on those plans don't fit with what I eat.


----------



## runsandjumps

I had my first weigh in today since vacation. It has been a month since I joined and I have lost 6.6 lbs. I think that is pretty great considering I ate what I wanted for the last few weeks. 

I am trying to nudge myself back to the gym. I haven't been in forever! I used to love it, but I just haven't had energy. 

Hop everyone has a great week!

Ana


----------



## superme80

bumbershoot said:


> Why couldn't you eat your activity points?



It is just for the first 2 weeks. If I had stuck with Simply Filling I could eat my activity points. You are also limited to only eating 7 pts of indulgences a day. So didn't work for me. Counting points is great for me. I can indulge when I want to and eat any activity points. The eating till satisfaction was helpful, but I wasn't eating enough. The fear of overeating I think.


----------



## GAGirlInVA

May I join?  

I just realized we have a thread here!  I joined WW in November and I've lost 16 lbs.  I have meetings on Tuesdays.


----------



## keahgirl8

GAGirlInVA said:


> May I join?  I just realized we have a thread here!  I joined WW in November and I've lost 16 lbs.  I have meetings on Tuesdays.



Of course you can!  Welcome, and congrats on your new beginning!


----------



## superme80

GAGirlInVA said:


> May I join?
> 
> I just realized we have a thread here!  I joined WW in November and I've lost 16 lbs.  I have meetings on Tuesdays.



Welcome!!!! Congrats on your weight loss.


I am down 3.2 lbs.


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

I have a question I'm hoping someone will be able to help me with. I haven't done Weight Watchers since 2008 (Weight Watcher Points not Points Plus). Lost 30 pounds but slowly put 20 back on. I'm really thinking of doing Weight Watchers online this time around.  Since the program has changed will I get it all explained to me online by clicking a link or how exactly does this work? Thanks!


----------



## JillyBean1899

Grumpy's Wife said:


> I have a question I'm hoping someone will be able to help me with. I haven't done Weight Watchers since 2008 (Weight Watcher Points not Points Plus). Lost 30 pounds but slowly put 20 back on. I'm really thinking of doing Weight Watchers online this time around.  Since the program has changed will I get it all explained to me online by clicking a link or how exactly does this work? Thanks!



This is the first time I've tried it, and it was pretty self-explanatory.  The online application has lots of tips and tricks and hints, so I was able to figure it out pretty easily.  I'd say go for it


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

JillyBean1899 said:


> This is the first time I've tried it, and it was pretty self-explanatory.  The online application has lots of tips and tricks and hints, so I was able to figure it out pretty easily.  I'd say go for it



Thanks so much.  I think I'm going to join tonight.


----------



## StayCool

I have a question for everyone. I get 38 daily points right now and am struggling with balancing them throughout the day. It isn't so much that I eat MORE, but tend not to eat ENOUGH of them before dinner. For example, yesterday I had something crazy like 27 pts left! And I ate, I swear. But I had a big salad for lunch - 0 pts, 3 pts for chicken and 1 pt for dressing. I'm thinking I need to add in more carbs earlier in the day. But honestly I'm afraid to because I seem to have a carb low after. Btw, I'm not diabetic... just a carb addict who maybe has gone to far in the opposite direction. Suggestions?


----------



## bumbershoot

StayCool said:


> I have a question for everyone. I get 38 daily points right now and am struggling with balancing them throughout the day. It isn't so much that I eat MORE, but tend not to eat ENOUGH of them before dinner. For example, yesterday I had something crazy like 27 pts left! And I ate, I swear. But I had a big salad for lunch - 0 pts, 3 pts for chicken and 1 pt for dressing. I'm thinking I need to add in more carbs earlier in the day. But honestly I'm afraid to because I seem to have a carb low after. Btw, I'm not diabetic... just a carb addict who maybe has gone to far in the opposite direction. Suggestions?



With 38 points...I'd say to enjoy them.  For me, that means skip the 1 point dressing and go for the 3 point dressing.  Maybe more protein on that salad.  Get some points-containing snacks for the day.

You can limp by like this for now, just eating small amounts and then a ton at dinner, but eventually you aren't going to feel very good.  

Slowly your points will lower (I don't know how low since I don't know anything about you, like if you're a guy or a tall woman etc etc) and changes can be made, but for now, don't skimp like you have been.

DH started this off at the max, 61 points, and the biggest thing he had to learn was to stop starving himself through the day.  That caused big huge desserts at night and many, many stops at the desks-with-candy through the day, etc etc.  Gotta fuel yourself!





Grumpy's Wife said:


> I have a question I'm hoping someone will be able to help me with. I haven't done Weight Watchers since 2008 (Weight Watcher Points not Points Plus). Lost 30 pounds but slowly put 20 back on. I'm really thinking of doing Weight Watchers online this time around.  Since the program has changed will I get it all explained to me online by clicking a link or how exactly does this work? Thanks!



I'm a meetings member so my materials are on in booklet form, but have heard over and over that the materials is all there for the online member to read.  Biggest thing to learn about, once you've joined, is the Good Health Guidelines.  That helps you work out what sorts of things you're shooting for, food-wise, every day.  Read read read!  And every so often read it all through again!




Speaking of that, ack! ack!  I'm backsliding!  Up to my old tricks of sneaking extra dessert when no one's looking.  Having "just a few" cashews without weighing them.  Or tracking them.  Ack!

Since I'm Lifetime I have through next month until I *have to* weigh, but if I'm going to go to meetings with DH I have to weigh at the latest by the second weekend of March (when he'll be home from a work trip and wanting to go to a meeting), so I HAVE TO get myself together!

Sidenote: it's amazing to actually catch myself a few pounds up, rather than letting it go to 85 lbs.  Wow.  Victory.  But it's still uncomfortable to realize what I've been doing!  

I was sick for a month while on "vacation", lost 10 lbs in 2 weeks, gained 12 lbs in 2 weeks, and I'm still going upwards ever so slowly.  Darn illness!  Darn vacation!

Ack! 

Hmm.  Confession IS good.


----------



## pwdebbie

StayCool said:


> I have a question for everyone. I get 38 daily points right now and am struggling with balancing them throughout the day. It isn't so much that I eat MORE, but tend not to eat ENOUGH of them before dinner. For example, yesterday I had something crazy like 27 pts left! And I ate, I swear. But I had a big salad for lunch - 0 pts, 3 pts for chicken and 1 pt for dressing. I'm thinking I need to add in more carbs earlier in the day. But honestly I'm afraid to because I seem to have a carb low after. Btw, I'm not diabetic... just a carb addict who maybe has gone to far in the opposite direction. Suggestions?



Eat a hearty breakfast.  My 8 points breakfast is a some pork product with eggs.  (I get 26 points a day.)  For me, a high protein breakfast is the way to start my day.  Carbs are not a good breakfast choice for me.  So spend your points on breakfast, don't skimp there.  With 38 points, you could do lots of protein and still throw in a carb too.  I'm loving the new bagel thins (but that means I eat egg substitute that day instead of two eggs).


----------



## superme80

UGH! Major set back. I just got a call that the dance class I was going to start next week was cancelled due to lack of interest.   So now the show I was going to audition for is not going to happen. My technique is not where I feel comfortable going into an audition.  I am so upset. I haven't taken a dance class in 7 years. I looked at other studios and they are so over the top expensive. They had 1 other class and I called about it and had to leave a message. They "say" they are open, but are not answering the phone. I just have a bunch of swear words in my head at the moment. I have been trying not to eat my feelings. I have 1 pt left today. I indulged at dinner. Made a huge cheeseburger with tons of homemade fries and a homemade milkshake. Everything was measured and accounted for. So I guess that is a +1 for me. I just want to crawl in a hole and go cry.


----------



## StayCool

bumbershoot said:


> With 38 points...I'd say to enjoy them.  For me, that means skip the 1 point dressing and go for the 3 point dressing.  Maybe more protein on that salad.  Get some points-containing snacks for the day.
> 
> You can limp by like this for now, just eating small amounts and then a ton at dinner, but eventually you aren't going to feel very good.
> 
> Slowly your points will lower (I don't know how low since I don't know anything about you, like if you're a guy or a tall woman etc etc) and changes can be made, but for now, don't skimp like you have been.
> 
> DH started this off at the max, 61 points, and the biggest thing he had to learn was to stop starving himself through the day.  That caused big huge desserts at night and many, many stops at the desks-with-candy through the day, etc etc.  Gotta fuel yourself!
> 
> 
> Speaking of that, ack! ack!  I'm backsliding!  Up to my old tricks of sneaking extra dessert when no one's looking.  Having "just a few" cashews without weighing them.  Or tracking them.  Ack!
> 
> Since I'm Lifetime I have through next month until I *have to* weigh, but if I'm going to go to meetings with DH I have to weigh at the latest by the second weekend of March (when he'll be home from a work trip and wanting to go to a meeting), so I HAVE TO get myself together!
> 
> Sidenote: it's amazing to actually catch myself a few pounds up, rather than letting it go to 85 lbs.  Wow.  Victory.  But it's still uncomfortable to realize what I've been doing!
> 
> I was sick for a month while on "vacation", lost 10 lbs in 2 weeks, gained 12 lbs in 2 weeks, and I'm still going upwards ever so slowly.  Darn illness!  Darn vacation!
> 
> Ack!
> 
> Hmm.  Confession IS good.



 Yay to you for recognizing it now rather than later! That's what I hope to achieve eventually. 

I will start to eat more throughout the day. I've always eaten the bulk of my food in the evening so there is one more bad habit I need to break. 



pwdebbie said:


> Eat a hearty breakfast.  My 8 points breakfast is a some pork product with eggs.  (I get 26 points a day.)  For me, a high protein breakfast is the way to start my day.  Carbs are not a good breakfast choice for me.  So spend your points on breakfast, don't skimp there.  With 38 points, you could do lots of protein and still throw in a carb too.  I'm loving the new bagel thins (but that means I eat egg substitute that day instead of two eggs).



I'm going to work on it. I don't like to eat first thing and then when I get to work I get too busy. Sooo... I'm going to work on portable foods I guess. I was doing smoothies for a while, but they were only 3 points. I will figure something out.


----------



## Caseheidi

I have had the same issue with spreading out my points. I have found that with my current point value, I need to keep the real stuff instead of the lower point values - mayo not fat free, breads not low fat, eggs instead of egg substitute, ect. I have also found that adding in both a morning and afternoon snack helps me to not have 20-30 pts left for dinner. And I am not talking about a piece of fruit or some vege sticks. I figure I will change to that when my pts go down. Or I have the verges with some ranch. Hummus and some crackers/bagel thins or nuts work well. And cheese is good too. Just find creative, healthy ways to increase you points early in the day. 

Also, if you find you need to skip breakfast, make sure your lunch is higher point value. I have found that when I skip breakfast and have a low point lunch, I am ravenous by dinner and can even go over the point value (as I think I don't need to worry because I have so many points left!) it issue all mind games with myself. I am finding that half this WW process is retraining the mind games I play and replacing them with healthier ideas. Good luck!


----------



## StayCool

I've started eating these Belvita Breakfast Biscuits in the morning. They are 6 pts. I have a banana with them and my coffee. The best thing about them is that they are portable. I don't leave myself enough time to eat before I leave for work and I have an hour commute so it can easily go with me. 

This time I'm actually exercising and calculating activity points. So before I would eat salads etc so that I could have dessert. Now I'm trying to make better choices and not just use them for treats. I'm finding it is hard to eat that many points, but I want to see what will happen if I eat all or most of them. I'm not really craving sweets as much anyway.


----------



## keahgirl8

StayCool said:


> I've started eating these Belvita Breakfast Biscuits in the morning. They are 6 pts. I have a banana with them and my coffee. The best thing about them is that they are portable. I don't leave myself enough time to eat before I leave for work and I have an hour commute so it can easily go with me.  This time I'm actually exercising and calculating activity points. So before I would eat salads etc so that I could have dessert. Now I'm trying to make better choices and not just use them for treats. I'm finding it is hard to eat that many points, but I want to see what will happen if I eat all or most of them. I'm not really craving sweets as much anyway.



I love those Belvitas!  I eat half a pack before I work out or run in the morning.  Had some this morning before the 5K!


----------



## eh24fan

Hey everyone!  I'm still hanging in there.  I'm making some changes and finally, my husband is on the bandwagon with me!  I've been "lazy" with my WW habits and picked up with my old ones.  I am stuck at 22lbs lost and have been for a bit now.  

We just joined the gym at the hospital next door to our house.  I love it there...it's really small and the trainers are always available for questions, etc.  When you first start they do an assessment with you and then set up a work out for you.  I started a week ago today -- went to weigh in on Wednesday and I'm UP 4lbs!!!  HOW THE HECK??  I was so upset.  I've been eating better in the past week than I have in over a month!  I've been working out!  HOW THE HECK AM I UP 4 POUNDS!??!!!   I was having a minor internal meltdown to say the very least.  After a little research, the gain could have had something to do with me starting weight training and muscle soreness causing the muscles to retain water to repair.  I don't know.  All I know is that is really discouraging when you've done everything right for the week and then you aren't rewarded for it.  I'm not letting it get me down.  In fact, it's making me more determined to be honest.  I'm going to the gym tonight after work...I'll do my cardio and my weights.  Then tomorrow my husband and I will be going together and I'll just do cardio while he does his cardio and weights.  

I've set a new short term goal for myself -  I want to make it at least a total 30lbs lost by April 5th.  That is a very attainable goal in my opinion and I'd love to lose more obviously, but we will see how things go!


----------



## robinb

I'm down 1.0 lbs this week.  I'm happy with that considering that included Valentine's Day with champagne and ginormous chocolate covered strawberries.  I also earned 29 APs last week .  I am really loving Planet Fitness.  Everyone there is so nice and welcoming.



eh24fan said:


> We just joined the gym at the hospital next door to our house.  I love it there...it's really small and the trainers are always available for questions, etc.  When you first start they do an assessment with you and then set up a work out for you.  I started a week ago today -- went to weigh in on Wednesday and I'm UP 4lbs!!!  HOW THE HECK??  I was so upset.  I've been eating better in the past week than I have in over a month!  I've been working out!  HOW THE HECK AM I UP 4 POUNDS!??!!!   I was having a minor internal meltdown to say the very least. * After a little research, the gain could have had something to do with me starting weight training and muscle soreness causing the muscles to retain water to repair. * I don't know.  All I know is that is really discouraging when you've done everything right for the week and then you aren't rewarded for it.  I'm not letting it get me down.  In fact, it's making me more determined to be honest.  I'm going to the gym tonight after work...I'll do my cardio and my weights.  Then tomorrow my husband and I will be going together and I'll just do cardio while he does his cardio and weights.


Yes, that is exactly what's happening.  Especially if you have been working out pretty hard.  I know it's frustrating ... BTDT threw in the t-shirt.  Just keep plugging away and you'll shed that 4 pounds along with more weight .



> I've set a new short term goal for myself -  I want to make it at least a total 30lbs lost by April 5th.  That is a very attainable goal in my opinion and I'd love to lose more obviously, but we will see how things go!


I don't want to be a Debbie Downer, but that's 4 pounds per week and a _very _aggressive goal.  Heck, the women on the Biggest Loser lose about 3-5 lbs per week when they are about 60 lbs from goal (like you) and they work out for hours per day: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Biggest_Loser:_Second_Chances_2.  The program is designed for a weight loss of 1-2 lbs per week (although some folks here do lose more) so if you follow the program it is likely that you will not lose 4 lbs per week.  You can set a goal like that, but you have to know yourself and how you will feel if you don't make your goal.   I'm the type of person who beats myself up if I don't make a goal that I set for myself.  I'm not saying that you should set a throwaway goal that you won't be happy with, but there is a happy medium between maintaining your weight (which you have been doing) and going all "Biggest Loser" .


----------



## keahgirl8

robinb said:


> I'm down 1.0 lbs this week.  I'm happy with that considering that included Valentine's Day with champagne and ginormous chocolate covered strawberries.  I also earned 29 APs last week .  I am really loving Planet Fitness.  Everyone there is so nice and welcoming.  Yes, that is exactly what's happening.  Especially if you have been working out pretty hard.  I know it's frustrating ... BTDT threw in the t-shirt.  Just keep plugging away and you'll shed that 4 pounds along with more weight .  I don't want to be a Debbie Downer, but that's 4 pounds per week and a very aggressive goal.  Heck, the women on the Biggest Loser lose about 3-5 lbs per week when they are about 60 lbs from goal (like you) and they work out for hours per day: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Biggest_Loser:_Second_Chances_2.  The program is designed for a weight loss of 1-2 lbs per week (although some folks here do lose more) so if you follow the program it is likely that you will not lose 4 lbs per week.  You can set a goal like that, but you have to know yourself and how you will feel if you don't make your goal.   I'm the type of person who beats myself up if I don't make a goal that I set for myself.  I'm not saying that you should set a throwaway goal that you won't be happy with, but there is a happy medium between maintaining your weight (which you have been doing) and going all "Biggest Loser" .



What she said!  When I stepped up my workouts, it took a couple of weeks for it to settle out.


----------



## eh24fan

NOOOO   I meant 30lbs total loss...that's about 8lbs by April 5th.  LOL  I'm not CRAZY!  LOL


----------



## keahgirl8

eh24fan said:


> NOOOO   I meant 30lbs total loss...that's about 8lbs by April 5th.  LOL  I'm not CRAZY!  LOL



Good!  A lot of people do set unrealistic goals though!  It is okay to aim high, but you just can't let it cause a setback if you don't achieve it!


----------



## StayCool

I'm starting c25k tomorrow. I'm a little nervous, but I really need to become more active. I'm really trying to stay accountable. I had a moment of insanity and signed up for the Tower of Terror 10 miler so I need to get started.  Tracking is going ok. I kinda splurged on Saturday...  BUT I started back up yesterday. Still working on my water intake. I was drinking 1 1/2 liters all week, but I can't seem to drink that much at home.


----------



## robinb

eh24fan said:


> NOOOO   I meant 30lbs total loss...that's about 8lbs by April 5th.  LOL  I'm not CRAZY!  LOL


Whew!  That's totally doable! 



StayCool said:


> I'm starting c25k tomorrow. I'm a little nervous, but I really need to become more active. I'm really trying to stay accountable. I had a moment of insanity and signed up for the Tower of Terror 10 miler so I need to get started.  Tracking is going ok. I kinda splurged on Saturday...  BUT I started back up yesterday. Still working on my water intake. I was drinking 1 1/2 liters all week, but I can't seem to drink that much at home.


Do you have a smart phone or iPod touch?  I really like Zombie Run 5K over C25K.  There is a fun story to go along with it and you get chased by zombies.  It is after the zombie apocalypse and you are being trained as a replacement for some "runners" who were injured.  Your trainer talks you through the training (when to run and when to walk) and you meet an assortment of other characters.

I made it to week 5 last summer before my plantar fasciitis got the better of me and I had to stop.  I now have orthopedic inserts and I'm back on week 2.  Best yet, I get 6-7 APs on my Active Link for every day that I train.


----------



## nikkistevej

Weighed in on Saturday, was down 5.2 lbs(that was for 2 weeks- didn't go the week before, we had a blizzard, didn't feel like leaving the warm house)
Anyway, that is 17 lbs lost from January 4th.  I have 8 to go before my cruise April 12th(wanted to lose 25), of course when I get back I have more t lose, it's overwhelming to think I have 75 lbs to lose, so setting smaller goals makes it easier for me.  Good luck to us all!!!!


----------



## keahgirl8

robinb said:


> Whew!  That's totally doable!   Do you have a smart phone or iPod touch?  I really like Zombie Run 5K over C25K.  There is a fun story to go along with it and you get chased by zombies.  It is after the zombie apocalypse and you are being trained as a replacement for some "runners" who were injured.  Your trainer talks you through the training (when to run and when to walk) and you meet an assortment of other characters.  I made it to week 5 last summer before my plantar fasciitis got the better of me and I had to stop.  I now have orthopedic inserts and I'm back on week 2.  Best yet, I get 6-7 APs on my Active Link for every day that I train.



I use the regular Zombies, Run! app and it is fun! I prefer Jeff Galloway for training though.  You get to choose your own intervals and pace, and it doesn't give you the end goal of running the whole thing if that is not what you want.


----------



## robinb

nikkistevej said:


> Weighed in on Saturday, was down 5.2 lbs(that was for 2 weeks- didn't go the week before, we had a blizzard, didn't feel like leaving the warm house)
> Anyway, that is 17 lbs lost from January 4th.  I have 8 to go before my cruise April 12th(wanted to lose 25), of course when I get back I have more t lose, it's overwhelming to think I have 75 lbs to lose, so setting smaller goals makes it easier for me.  Good luck to us all!!!!


Congratulations!!  5.2 is awesome and you are so close to your goal !  Keep up the good work!



keahgirl8 said:


> I use the regular Zombies, Run! app and it is fun! I prefer Jeff Galloway for training though.  You get to choose your own intervals and pace, and it doesn't give you the end goal of running the whole thing if that is not what you want.


I have the Zombies Run! app too.  I got it when it was on sale.  I'll check into Jeff Galloway, but the characters and the story of the Zombie 5K keeps me going.  I want to know what happens next!


----------



## StayCool

robinb said:


> Whew!  That's totally doable!
> 
> Do you have a smart phone or iPod touch?  I really like Zombie Run 5K over C25K.  There is a fun story to go along with it and you get chased by zombies.  It is after the zombie apocalypse and you are being trained as a replacement for some "runners" who were injured.  Your trainer talks you through the training (when to run and when to walk) and you meet an assortment of other characters.





keahgirl8 said:


> I use the regular Zombies, Run! app and it is fun! I prefer Jeff Galloway for training though.  You get to choose your own intervals and pace, and it doesn't give you the end goal of running the whole thing if that is not what you want.





robinb said:


> I have the Zombies Run! app too.  I got it when it was on sale.  I'll check into Jeff Galloway, but the characters and the story of the Zombie 5K keeps me going.  I want to know what happens next!



I checked out the Zombies app and downloaded it but for now I think I'm going to stick with the Galloway app. It sounds like it would be fun once I'm able to "really run", but for now I need the intervals of walking otherwise I don't think I will make it through.

So I weighed in today and I was down 1.2 lbs and I finished W1D1 today!   I mapped out all my "runs" from now until race day in October in my calendar. That way they are staring me in the face! I am going to do the Color Run in April and then possibly a 5k in May and June as well. I would like to do a 10k but I'm having a hard time finding one that is relatively local.


----------



## robinb

StayCool said:


> I checked out the Zombies app and downloaded it but for now I think I'm going to stick with the Galloway app. It sounds like it would be fun once I'm able to "really run", but for now I need the intervals of walking otherwise I don't think I will make it through.
> 
> So I weighed in today and I was down 1.2 lbs and I finished W1D1 today!   I mapped out all my "runs" from now until race day in October in my calendar. That way they are staring me in the face! I am going to do the Color Run in April and then possibly a 5k in May and June as well. I would like to do a 10k but I'm having a hard time finding one that is relatively local.


That's great on both counts!   

FWIW, there are 2 Zombie Run apps.  The original Zombies Run and the Zombies Run 5K are different apps.  The 5K one has intervals and the story.  Here is a good review of the app: http://www.tuaw.com/2013/05/02/daily-iphone-app-zombies-run-5k-helps-novices-train-for-a-5k/


----------



## keahgirl8

StayCool said:


> I checked out the Zombies app and downloaded it but for now I think I'm going to stick with the Galloway app. It sounds like it would be fun once I'm able to "really run", but for now I need the intervals of walking otherwise I don't think I will make it through.  So I weighed in today and I was down 1.2 lbs and I finished W1D1 today!   I mapped out all my "runs" from now until race day in October in my calendar. That way they are staring me in the face! I am going to do the Color Run in April and then possibly a 5k in May and June as well. I would like to do a 10k but I'm having a hard time finding one that is relatively local.



That's what I use it for.  Though now I have a Garmin that gives me interval alerts, so I can use it for training if I want to!  The Galloway app is great when you are starting out.  It is very structured and I liked having him talk to me! lol


----------



## StayCool

keahgirl8 said:


> That's what I use it for.  Though now I have a Garmin that gives me interval alerts, so I can use it for training if I want to!  The Galloway app is great when you are starting out.  It is very structured and I liked having him talk to me! lol



I like having him talk to me too! The little tidbits will help me adjust and adapt and hopefully be better at running in the long run.


----------



## runsandjumps

Does anyone have any tips on using the WW website? I don't really like the format and I hate that the message boards aren't connected to the app. Or maybe I am missing something? 

When I originally joined WW I had a completely different idea- I thought it was going to be more I a support group. I would enjoy the experience more if I could share my struggles and achievements and hear from others.

Ana


----------



## bigsis1970

Hi I just found this thread and am on Week 4 of WW.. I weight in on Sat mornings and to date have lost 7.1 lbs.. I try to stay away from most of the carbs because I am a type 2 diabetic and my A1C has been creaping up so I need to lose weight and watch the carb intake so my Dr doesn't put me back on Bydureon (a once a week shot) I've been going to the gym a few days a week for about a month but Hubs and I have committed to making sure we go 4 days a week from now on, so today will be day 4 for us..


----------



## StayCool

runsandjumps said:


> Does anyone have any tips on using the WW website? I don't really like the format and I hate that the message boards aren't connected to the app. Or maybe I am missing something?
> 
> When I originally joined WW I had a completely different idea- I thought it was going to be more I a support group. I would enjoy the experience more if I could share my struggles and achievements and hear from others.
> 
> Ana



I truly do not care for the website either. I find it confusing and I don't like the way the forums are set up. I just use my app on my iphone to track it all. I will lurk here quite a bit and occasionally have a burst of postings. This is a good place to share and ask questions. 



bigsis1970 said:


> Hi I just found this thread and am on Week 4 of WW.. I weight in on Sat mornings and to date have lost 7.1 lbs.. I try to stay away from most of the carbs because I am a type 2 diabetic and my A1C has been creaping up so I need to lose weight and watch the carb intake so my Dr doesn't put me back on Bydureon (a once a week shot) I've been going to the gym a few days a week for about a month but Hubs and I have committed to making sure we go 4 days a week from now on, so today will be day 4 for us..



Good job! 

I'm struggling today. I have thin mints in my office and it is a slooooooow day for some reason. So I had 1 serving (4). Now I want more. I hate days like this... The silly thing is that they are in my office because I *know* that if I take them home I will eat them after dinner. Here, they are a little safer. I did take some home and gave a lot of them to my kids. Normally I hoard them.  Can't wait until they are just GONE!


----------



## runsandjumps

Ooooh thin mints. I love those. I haven't bought any this year and I have to keep it that way. 

They have ice cream thin mints too. Must. Stay. Away.

Ana


----------



## Caseheidi

runsandjumps said:


> Does anyone have any tips on using the WW website? I don't really like the format and I hate that the message boards aren't connected to the app. Or maybe I am missing something?
> 
> When I originally joined WW I had a completely different idea- I thought it was going to be more I a support group. I would enjoy the experience more if I could share my struggles and achievements and hear from others.
> 
> Ana



I have found that going to the meetings is very important for me.  Between my group leader, the people who check me in and the regular members, I have great support. I don't think I would have had the success I have had ( down 50 lbs with way too many more to go) if I had just done online. I have looked at the boards online, and it didn't work for me at all. I also really need the feeling of being account table, even if I really am not! 

I hope you find what works best for you. Maybe if you put some feelers out locally for others doing WW online and find a support group that way. People you can e-mail or call. I have also used FB as a support, so maybe look into that. Many of the WW sites have FB pages that you can post questions on and get feedback. You just need to find one that fits for you.


----------



## eh24fan

I really enjoy the meetings.  There is no way I would be successful being an online member.  I like the support, the conversation, the ideas and most of all, the part where I weigh in.  I weigh myself at home, but I don't care if it's up or down, it doesn't count until I see the numbers at my meeting.


----------



## runsandjumps

See I am a meeting member! Lol. I like the meeting but I want more out of it I guess.


----------



## StayCool

I've noticed that on the days I exercise, it is easier for me to eat well. On the days that I'm a slug, I eat like a slug. Also if I get out of bed and exercise it works better than if I get up, mosey around. I end up telling myself that I will get to it later. 

On the plus side, I did get up and do C25k this morning.


----------



## robinb

I'm down another 1.2 lbs with 22 Activity Points.  I've been doing Simply Filling this whole time and I have the website programmed to use my APs first.  I find that the online tracker has a lot more packaged items marked with the green Simply Filling triangle.  For instance, I found some Progresso soups that are on SF .  

My goal for next week is to go to the gym more.  I ran about 6 minutes on Tuesday (during intervals) but I didn't have time to stretch.  O-M-G was I sore!  I need to get a good week next week since I have a HUGE challenge next weekend.  My DD is swimming in the USA Swimming Wisconsin state meet and we are in a hotel from Thur-Sun.  I just don't do well when I eat out 3 meals a day and I just can't "eat clean" ... I get too caught up with what I *want* to order v/s what I *should* order.  I'm planning on taking some string cheese and probably some hard boiled eggs for morning protein.  The hotel we're staying at has a all-carb breakfast.  I also usually make a huge fruit salad for us.  My DD will bring a small container of it onto the pool deck.  



StayCool said:


> I'm struggling today. I have thin mints in my office and it is a slooooooow day for some reason. So I had 1 serving (4). Now I want more. I hate days like this... The silly thing is that they are in my office because I *know* that if I take them home I will eat them after dinner. Here, they are a little safer. I did take some home and gave a lot of them to my kids. Normally I hoard them.  Can't wait until they are just GONE!


You are my hero!  I didn't buy ANY Girl Scout cookies ... I just can't have them in the house.  The same goes with Oreos.



runsandjumps said:


> Does anyone have any tips on using the WW website? I don't really like the format and I hate that the message boards aren't connected to the app. Or maybe I am missing something?


I'm not a big fan of the website either.  I had hoped that the "Topic of the Week" would be pretty front and center with more in-depth coverage so I could go online and learn more.



bigsis1970 said:


> Hi I just found this thread and am on Week 4 of WW.. I weight in on Sat mornings and to date have lost 7.1 lbs.. I try to stay away from most of the carbs because I am a type 2 diabetic and my A1C has been creaping up so I need to lose weight and watch the carb intake so my Dr doesn't put me back on Bydureon (a once a week shot) I've been going to the gym a few days a week for about a month but Hubs and I have committed to making sure we go 4 days a week from now on, so today will be day 4 for us..


Congratulations!  7 lbs in 4 weeks is a fantastic weight loss .  It's so much easier to go to the gym when you have someone to go with.  I'm a black card member at Planet Fitness and I can take my DH at any time but he has only been once.  He can't tear away from the desk long enough to go with me even through it's after 6:00 pm.  He's a workaholic and doesn't make a lot of time for himself and is obese because of it.



eh24fan said:


> I really enjoy the meetings.  There is no way I would be successful being an online member.  I like the support, the conversation, the ideas and most of all, the part where I weigh in.  I weigh myself at home, but I don't care if it's up or down, it doesn't count until I see the numbers at my meeting.


I like the meetings too, but I am struggling to find something new in them.  They cover the same topics again and again.  I have been on WW for over 2 years and have roller coastered through all of it.  I started this January HIGHER than I was when I started WW the first time ... now that's depressing.  Today we did the "learn how to weigh and measure your food" meeting.  I  guess I learned something today ... that the new scale is pretty cool.  I've had one for 3  weeks and didn't know about some of the features it has.


----------



## bumbershoot

> When I originally joined WW I had a completely different idea- I thought it was going to be more I a support group. I would enjoy the experience more if I could share my struggles and achievements and hear from others.



The leader is important.  Two of my fave leaders tend to focus on the achievements and struggles and awards FIRST, and then really fast do the meeting itself.  Or they sandwich things in between parts of the official meeting.  And both of them have won the big deal leader award.  

So if possible, visit other meetings, see if there are others that help you more.  And don't be afraid to pop your hand up and share or question something!  If you are struggling, odds are someone else is struggling with the same thing.


I personally wouldn't be able to do it without meetings.  Even WITH meetings I've been struggling.  

DS has an all day dance thing tomorrow so I couldn't go to my normal Sat morning meeting anyway, but I won't lie and say I'm not happy.  Why am I happy?  Because I went to a meeting today.  Today is 2/28.  Tomorrow is 3/1.  As a free Lifetime member, I have to weigh at the first meeting of the month.  So today I went to the LAST meeting of the month.  

But this is it.  Next week's Saturday meeting starts a new regime.  I'm going to weigh every week.  I need more than the meetings, and weighing at home isn't doing it for me.  Gotta do it.  Even if I wimped out this week.  

[But seriously, his dance thing is half an hour away from the meeting, and the meeting ends half hour before the dance thing...and that's IF the leader isn't having a really good "tell your stories" sort of meeting before calling out what's on sale as we shuffle out the door.   ]



When I last posted I was having problems.  I haven't fixed them, but I'm doing *better*.  

DH will be home tomorrow evening which will normalize things a bit more and let me relax a little.  I've been THE parent since Jan 4, basically, when DS and I went on "vacation" and promptly got super-sick.  DH showed up 2 weeks into it but didn't have much constructive to say...yelped at me a few times at 3am when I yelled after DS woke up crying and thrashing while ill and wouldn't tell me what was wrong and headbutted me when I tried to cuddle and help him feel better...  That's not useful.    Then we just started feeling better, and DH got it.  (took DS and I ages to get through the virus, took DH 4 days)  Then we got home and DH went right back to work, just as DS and I got ear infections.  And as we started our ND visits for those, DH went on a 2 week work trip.  JOY!  He says he'll be home for at least 2 weeks.  I plan on hiding in the closet while DH hangs out with DS LOL.  And I won't bring food in there with me!


----------



## runsandjumps

bumbershoot said:


> The leader is important.  Two of my fave leaders tend to focus on the achievements and struggles and awards FIRST, and then really fast do the meeting itself.  Or they sandwich things in between parts of the official meeting.  And both of them have won the big deal leader award.  So if possible, visit other meetings, see if there are others that help you more.  And don't be afraid to pop your hand up and share or question something!  If you are struggling, odds are someone else is struggling with the same thing.  I personally wouldn't be able to do it without meetings.  Even WITH meetings I've been struggling.  DS has an all day dance thing tomorrow so I couldn't go to my normal Sat morning meeting anyway, but I won't lie and say I'm not happy.  Why am I happy?  Because I went to a meeting today.  Today is 2/28.  Tomorrow is 3/1.  As a free Lifetime member, I have to weigh at the first meeting of the month.  So today I went to the LAST meeting of the month.    But this is it.  Next week's Saturday meeting starts a new regime.  I'm going to weigh every week.  I need more than the meetings, and weighing at home isn't doing it for me.  Gotta do it.  Even if I wimped out this week.  [But seriously, his dance thing is half an hour away from the meeting, and the meeting ends half hour before the dance thing...and that's IF the leader isn't having a really good "tell your stories" sort of meeting before calling out what's on sale as we shuffle out the door.   ]  When I last posted I was having problems.  I haven't fixed them, but I'm doing *better*.  DH will be home tomorrow evening which will normalize things a bit more and let me relax a little.  I've been THE parent since Jan 4, basically, when DS and I went on "vacation" and promptly got super-sick.  DH showed up 2 weeks into it but didn't have much constructive to say...yelped at me a few times at 3am when I yelled after DS woke up crying and thrashing while ill and wouldn't tell me what was wrong and headbutted me when I tried to cuddle and help him feel better...  That's not useful.    Then we just started feeling better, and DH got it.  (took DS and I ages to get through the virus, took DH 4 days)  Then we got home and DH went right back to work, just as DS and I got ear infections.  And as we started our ND visits for those, DH went on a 2 week work trip.  JOY!  He says he'll be home for at least 2 weeks.  I plan on hiding in the closet while DH hangs out with DS LOL.  And I won't bring food in there with me!



Wow that is crazy. I hope you stay germ free for a good long time. Enjoy some well deserved me time.


----------



## disneychick0412

I'm thinking of changing from my Thursday night meeting to a Saturday morning one. It's a little farther away but the time would be so much better. I'm tired of having to wait all day to weigh. Who else has changed meetings? I guess if you tell them that you want to start coming to the new meeting they just fix you a weight tracker (the one that they keep at the meeting)? I posted this on the main W.I.S.H board, but thought I might post it here to see if I might get more results.


----------



## pwdebbie

disneychick0412 said:


> I'm thinking of changing from my Thursday night meeting to a Saturday morning one. It's a little farther away but the time would be so much better. I'm tired of having to wait all day to weigh. Who else has changed meetings? I guess if you tell them that you want to start coming to the new meeting they just fix you a weight tracker (the one that they keep at the meeting)? I posted this on the main W.I.S.H board, but thought I might post it here to see if I might get more results.



I switched from Thursday nights to Tuesday nights without any problems.  And it is easy enough to go into eTools and change your weigh-in day. Even though I weigh in on Tuesday nights, I set my eTools weigh-in day for Wednesday.  Just feels right to me.


----------



## JillyBean1899

pwdebbie said:


> I switched from Thursday nights to Tuesday nights without any problems.  And it is easy enough to go into eTools and change your weigh-in day. Even though I weigh in on Tuesday nights, I set my eTools weigh-in day for Wednesday.  Just feels right to me.



Is the eTools a meetings only thing?  I want to change my week for points to start on Monday and end on Sunday, because weekends are when I tend to splurge, and I'd feel better knowing how "good" I've done over the week so I don't feel bad about eating that Nutter Butter bar that's been in the fridge for weeks.    Right now it's got my weeks (and my weekly weigh-in reminder) starting on Wednesday, and it's just really throwing me off.


----------



## bumbershoot

You should be able to change meetings without getting a new tracker. Just start going. 

Ww weeks officially go from Sunday through Saturday so you might end up with two meetings in one week (but not two weigh ins) or getting one long or one short week between weighins but that's ok. 




JillyBean1899 said:


> Is the eTools a meetings only thing?  I want to change my week for points to start on Monday and end on Sunday, because weekends are when I tend to splurge, and I'd feel better knowing how "good" I've done over the week so I don't feel bad about eating that Nutter Butter bar that's been in the fridge for weeks.    Right now it's got my weeks (and my weekly weigh-in reminder) starting on Wednesday, and it's just really throwing me off.



If you are online then the stuff you see is somewhat different than what a meeting+etools person sees but you should be able to change some info. 

Go into the account info to see what you can change. 

And don't be scared of eating!  Work it into your week and enjoy. Unless I'm literally going over daily, weekly, and activity points I refuse to feel guilty about what I'm eating. As long as I'm tracking. If I'm ignoring things then I feel guilty but if tracking I work it in, enjoy it, and continue on. Honestly I'm staring to feel like guilt changes something hormonally and it makes us gain.


----------



## StayCool

Tomorrow is weigh in day. I'm looking forward to a new week and a fresh start. I *might* be down some tomorrow BUT I ate some crappy food... I just really wish spring would hurry up and get here because I have a much easier time eating well with fresh fruits and vegetables. I'm trying to keep track of my AP points and it is very encouraging to see them stack up. I have not dipped into them, but the comfort of them being there is good. lol


----------



## eh24fan

bumbershoot said:


> The leader is important.  Two of my fave leaders tend to focus on the achievements and struggles and awards FIRST, and then really fast do the meeting itself.  Or they sandwich things in between parts of the official meeting.  And both of them have won the big deal leader award.




I agree with this.  My regular meeting leader is FANTASTIC!  You WANT to go to the meeting!  The people there are great too.  We are all talkative and laugh a lot.  Sometimes things get a little PG...LOL   The other meeting that is actually only 5 minutes from my house is AWFUL!  The leader just isn't as engaging, although she does try.  The people just sit there...no one talks, no one has anything to offer.  The one time I weighed in and stayed, I was literally the only person talking and engaging.  Awful.


----------



## StayCool

My weigh in went much better than I expected. I'm down 0.8 lbs and I give ALL the credit for that to the fact that I'm on the treadmill three times a week. And I did W2D1 this morning. Didn't feel good at the time but I feel good now. Lol My goal this week is to eat better. There were too many thin mints around last night. Not anymore!!!


----------



## EJ4Disney

I took the plunge and joined WW online yesterday.  I am so confused and frustrated with the whole thing.  I know I need to give it some time and feel my way around.  But there is SO much information I have no idea where to start or go to next.  I have tracked my food and good Lord it took me 15 minutes to even figure that out.  

Please tell me this is going to get easier.  I really want this to work and am determined to not waste my money.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## robinb

StayCool said:


> My weigh in went much better than I expected. I'm down 0.8 lbs and I give ALL the credit for that to the fact that I'm on the treadmill three times a week. And I did W2D1 this morning. Didn't feel good at the time but I feel good now. Lol My goal this week is to eat better. There were too many thin mints around last night. Not anymore!!!


Yay! I'm glad you were down this week .



EJ4Disney said:


> I took the plunge and joined WW online yesterday.  I am so confused and frustrated with the whole thing.  I know I need to give it some time and feel my way around.  But there is SO much information I have no idea where to start or go to next.  I have tracked my food and good Lord it took me 15 minutes to even figure that out.
> 
> Please tell me this is going to get easier.  I really want this to work and am determined to not waste my money.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


The website is confusing.  There are some online only members here.  Maybe they can help you.  Are you doing Simple Start?  It should be easier to track than counting points because most of the food you'll eat are power foods.


----------



## StayCool

EJ4Disney said:


> I took the plunge and joined WW online yesterday.  I am so confused and frustrated with the whole thing.  I know I need to give it some time and feel my way around.  But there is SO much information I have no idea where to start or go to next.  I have tracked my food and good Lord it took me 15 minutes to even figure that out.
> 
> Please tell me this is going to get easier.  I really want this to work and am determined to not waste my money.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Truly the hardest part is getting started. Once you figure out the point values for things that you commonly eat, you will not have to continually look them up. So then it gets faster. The first couple of weeks are the hardest. I have found that I generally eat the same foods over and over, so then I only have to look up points for items that fall outside my norm. Just keep going and don't give up!


----------



## runsandjumps

StayCool said:


> My weigh in went much better than I expected. I'm down 0.8 lbs and I give ALL the credit for that to the fact that I'm on the treadmill three times a week. And I did W2D1 this morning. Didn't feel good at the time but I feel good now. Lol My goal this week is to eat better. There were too many thin mints around last night. Not anymore!!!




Nice loss! Keep up on the running. Pretty soon you will be running for longer and you will marvel at how far you've come. 

And again with the thin mints! You all are killing me lol. 

I have my meeting today. I hope it goes well.


----------



## EJ4Disney

Thanks so much!!

A quick couple of questions - and don't laugh:

Is there a chart with all of the points on it?  I really don't even know where to look.  I track my food and it gives me a point value, but I would like to know the point value before I eat it.  I think I would be making better choices if I knew what the point was BEFORE I ate.

Simple start and Power Foods?

I really am clueless - sorry.  I really am a smart person just so confused right not.


----------



## robinb

EJ4Disney said:


> Thanks so much!!
> 
> A quick couple of questions - and don't laugh:
> 
> Is there a chart with all of the points on it?  I really don't even know where to look.  I track my food and it gives me a point value, but I would like to know the point value before I eat it.  I think I would be making better choices if I knew what the point was BEFORE I ate.


Do you have a smart phone?  Weight Watchers has an app that will help you track.  Are there any weight watchers meetings nearby?  You might be able to "join for free" and get the starter books with point values for free.



> Simple start and Power Foods?


Look at the bottom of your WW home page.  There should be a video called "Simple Start 101".


----------



## StayCool

runsandjumps said:


> Nice loss! Keep up on the running. Pretty soon you will be running for longer and you will marvel at how far you've come.
> 
> And again with the thin mints! You all are killing me lol.
> 
> I have my meeting today. I hope it goes well.



I HAVE to be able to run lol. I'm doing a 5k in April, hopefully a Dirty Girl in May. Then a 10k in June and TOT 10 miler in October! I *need* all of these goals or I will stop. And yeah, thin mints kill me too! That's why they are gone. 

Good luck on the meeting today!



EJ4Disney said:


> Thanks so much!!
> 
> A quick couple of questions - and don't laugh:
> 
> Is there a chart with all of the points on it?  I really don't even know where to look.  I track my food and it gives me a point value, but I would like to know the point value before I eat it.  I think I would be making better choices if I knew what the point was BEFORE I ate.
> 
> Simple start and Power Foods?
> 
> I really am clueless - sorry.  I really am a smart person just so confused right not.



Do you have a smart phone? You can search the points before you eat. I would even recommend planning what you are going to eat the day before until you get an idea of what food is worth pointwise. 

http://www.weightwatchers.com/templates/print.aspx?PageId=1415811&PrintFlag=yes&previewDate=1/9/2014

This will help you with simple start and there are links to power foods at the bottom. Just read through it and remember, you will make mistakes. Just get back up and try again!


----------



## LJC1861

I am proud to say I hit my first goal weight with my weigh in this week!!!    For me, this is a big deal!

Now, on to goal weight number two!  I am doing well with choosing to say no to foods that I typically would not....like girl scout cookies and Dunkin Munchkins (which we have every Wednesday at staff meeting) and that feels good.  Sticking to recommended portion sizes is also getting easier.  

So far so good!


Linda


----------



## Caseheidi

EJ4Disney said:


> Thanks so much!!
> 
> A quick couple of questions - and don't laugh:
> 
> Is there a chart with all of the points on it?  I really don't even know where to look.  I track my food and it gives me a point value, but I would like to know the point value before I eat it.  I think I would be making better choices if I knew what the point was BEFORE I ate.
> 
> Simple start and Power Foods?
> 
> I really am clueless - sorry.  I really am a smart person just so confused right not.



Have you found the point calculator yet? One place you can find it is on the left side of the tracking page. ( Also on the phone app) You use the food label to get the fat grams, carbs, fiber and protein, put them in and you will get the point values for a single serving. There is also a recipe builder online that you can put your own recipes into to determine the point value, and you just save it so you only need to calculate it once. Just make sure to label it something you can find again. ( I know this from a bad experience  ) 

As others have said, getting started is the most difficult part. If you have a WW location nearby, maybe you could pop in and see if someone could give you a quick lesson on things. They also have the books, and sell food calculators that might help. You might also see if anyone you know close by is familiar with the program and could give you a little tutorial. good Luck, it will get better!


----------



## runsandjumps

Weighed in today and was down 4 lbs. I still haven't reached my first goal but hopefully next week. I need to hit the gym tomorrow after Costco. 

Does anyone have the active link? How's it working for you?


----------



## StayCool

runsandjumps said:


> Weighed in today and was down 4 lbs. I still haven't reached my first goal but hopefully next week. I need to hit the gym tomorrow after Costco.
> 
> Does anyone have the active link? How's it working for you?



Awesome!!! That is a great weight loss.  I can't help you with the active link though. I have a heart rate monitor that I use while I'm exercising but that's it. 

Today I decided to try Jillian Michael's 6 week 6 pack. Ugh. I only got half way through and then sat and watched the rest of it. Kind of depressing. But my wrists are my weak link and there are a lot of exercises that require putting all my weight on them. So, although it was something I would enjoy to do I think that until I lose some weight I probably shouldn't do that for now.  Back to 30 day shred!


----------



## GAGirlInVA

Thanks for the warm welcome.  Things are crazy here.  We are in the process of trying to make school decisions for 2014-2015 for two of our boys.  It involves evaluations, paperwork, blah blah blah.  

Our older two are homeschooled, so this is a very big change for us. 

I'm down 18!  Yesterday our meeting was cancelled for snow (like for the 3rd or 4th time this year?)  It's finals week for me and I'm desperately trying to get ahead in the housework/homeschool front because I'm having surgery next Thursday.  So add in a Pre-Op appt in there.  I'm SUCH a homebody and had multiple appts every day last week! Exhaustion!  

Oh and we are planning our anniversary trip.  So far we've paid off the trip, set aside money for tips, done dining reservations, bought flights, and done Fastpass+.  Soon it will be time to start packing


----------



## EJ4Disney

Thanks everyone for the great advice.  

Ok, well I just couldn't figure out the online Weight Watchers so I called to cancel it yesterday and talked to the neatest lady.  She suggested that I go to the meetings, as they have the point charts and everything I really do need to get started.  I am so a hands on person.  I need to see it - ya know it's a control thing.    Anyway the online is all done by computer or your smart phone.  And call me old, but I just couldn't figure it out.  I feel a whole lot better and will go to a meeting on Thursday.  Get my stuff and do this!!!

Thanks again, I will check back and let you all know how it goes.


----------



## GAGirlInVA

EJ4Disney said:


> Thanks everyone for the great advice.
> 
> Ok, well I just couldn't figure out the online Weight Watchers so I called to cancel it yesterday and talked to the neatest lady.  She suggested that I go to the meetings, as they have the point charts and everything I really do need to get started.  I am so a hands on person.  I need to see it - ya know it's a control thing.    Anyway the online is all done by computer or your smart phone.  And call me old, but I just couldn't figure it out.  I feel a whole lot better and will go to a meeting on Thursday.  Get my stuff and do this!!!
> 
> Thanks again, I will check back and let you all know how it goes.



I have a good grasp of the online world, but I ADORE my meeting.  I like watching people that have now become friends succeed.  And I love the camaraderie.  There is just something so different about SEEING the people I'm doing this with.  (Which is why I get so bummed when the weather zaps my meeting!


----------



## eh24fan

GAGirlInVA said:


> I have a good grasp of the online world, but I ADORE my meeting.  I like watching people that have now become friends succeed.  And I love the camaraderie.  There is just something so different about SEEING the people I'm doing this with.  (Which is why I get so bummed when the weather zaps my meeting!




Agreed!  The meeting just makes my week to be honest!  It's just nice to spend that half hour with people doing the same thing, struggling, succeeding, etc.  I always tell my husband, no matter what my scale at home says, the number isn't real until Wednesday night when I weight.  Until then, it doesn't count, good or bad!


----------



## EJ4Disney

I do have a quick question - if you all could help me please.

When I signed up for the 3 months online it was $56.85.  With a monthly fee of $18.95.  She cancelled that yesterday and signed my up for the Monthly pass for $42.95.  In the small print it says that it will charge my card again in 15 days (I understand that) - but here is my question - Do you all pay $42.95 a month.  That just seems a bit steep to me.

Thanks!


----------



## keahgirl8

StayCool said:


> Awesome!!! That is a great weight loss.  I can't help you with the active link though. I have a heart rate monitor that I use while I'm exercising but that's it.  Today I decided to try Jillian Michael's 6 week 6 pack. Ugh. I only got half way through and then sat and watched the rest of it. Kind of depressing. But my wrists are my weak link and there are a lot of exercises that require putting all my weight on them. So, although it was something I would enjoy to do I think that until I lose some weight I probably shouldn't do that for now.  Back to 30 day shred!



That video is intense!  Sometimes it makes me feel a little pukey!


----------



## GAGirlInVA

EJ4Disney said:


> I do have a quick question - if you all could help me please.
> 
> When I signed up for the 3 months online it was $56.85.  With a monthly fee of $18.95.  She cancelled that yesterday and signed my up for the Monthly pass for $42.95.  In the small print it says that it will charge my card again in 15 days (I understand that) - but here is my question - Do you all pay $42.95 a month.  That just seems a bit steep to me.
> 
> Thanks!



That is what I pay for the monthly pass, $42.95.  It's part of our budget and will stay until I reach goal and get to go for FREE!


----------



## StayCool

keahgirl8 said:


> That video is intense!  Sometimes it makes me feel a little pukey!



It is definitely more intense than I was expecting! This morning I can feel it. My wrists don't hurt, although they did bother me some when I was doing the exercises. I think I'm going to continue doing the first half of the video (where she goes slow!) because I really do need to strengthen my core.


----------



## keahgirl8

StayCool said:


> It is definitely more intense than I was expecting! This morning I can feel it. My wrists don't hurt, although they did bother me some when I was doing the exercises. I think I'm going to continue doing the first half of the video (where she goes slow!) because I really do need to strengthen my core.



Yoga Meltdown and Yoga Inferno are also good for the core.


----------



## StayCool

keahgirl8 said:


> Yoga Meltdown and Yoga Inferno are also good for the core.



I actually have Yoga Meltdown. I haven't used it yet...  I have only had it for about 3 years.  Guess I will need to remedy that!


----------



## keahgirl8

StayCool said:


> I actually have Yoga Meltdown. I haven't used it yet...  I have only had it for about 3 years.  Guess I will need to remedy that!



You should!  I love it!


----------



## pwdebbie

EJ4Disney said:


> I do have a quick question - if you all could help me please.
> 
> When I signed up for the 3 months online it was $56.85.  With a monthly fee of $18.95.  She cancelled that yesterday and signed my up for the Monthly pass for $42.95.  In the small print it says that it will charge my card again in 15 days (I understand that) - but here is my question - Do you all pay $42.95 a month.  That just seems a bit steep to me.
> 
> Thanks!



Yep, that's what I've been paying since March 14, 2012.  Really want to get to lifetime so I can be free!  However, my dd made lifetime, went to work for WW but quit when it wasn't really a good job for her family-wise, and has regained 17 pounds.  She promises she will be starting back up next week, but she'll be paying again.  I told dh that I WILL continue once-a-month weigh-ins and meetings once I reach lifetime.  I don't want to ever see that weight come back.


----------



## StayCool

keahgirl8 said:


> You should!  I love it!



I think I will give it a go tomorrow if I'm not too pooped after W2D3.  

I'm giving Bumbershoot's idea a try and eating pretty much all of my points this week to see what happens. I'm tracking my APs which is really just me on the treadmill 3 times a week right now. I did get on the scale this morning just to see how it was going and I was down 0.4 lb. My official weigh in is on Tuesday mornings. I truly don't mind losing only 0.5 lb a week if it means that I can continue to eat the things I like. That doesn't mean that I'm not making changes to my diet, I am. I do think that I am starting to see changes in my shape already, but I didn't measure myself so I'm not certain. Either way, I'm tracking everything and staying on track with exercise so that's something.


----------



## keahgirl8

I haven't really checked in here for a while!  I have been lurking though.  Welcome to all the newbies and congrats on everyone's weight loss!

I am still trying to settle into maintenance and figure out what my goal weight really is.  I am about 9 pounds down from my original goal.  I originally though I needed to do down 5 more, but now I'm not sure!  It has already taken me almost a year to get this last 9 pounds off, so maybe I really am done!  Who knows?  Maintenance is a work in progress, for sure.


----------



## bumbershoot

EJ4Disney said:


> I do have a quick question - if you all could help me please.
> 
> When I signed up for the 3 months online it was $56.85.  With a monthly fee of $18.95.  She cancelled that yesterday and signed my up for the Monthly pass for $42.95.  In the small print it says that it will charge my card again in 15 days (I understand that) - but here is my question - Do you all pay $42.95 a month.  That just seems a bit steep to me.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, I paid that until I made Lifetime.  We pay it for DH, too.

Note!  It's going up in something like one week.  Will be, I believe, 44.95 soon *for newbies*.  For those who are already paying 42.95 it will stay the same.  If you quit and restart later, it will go up.  Serious incentive to start now and stick with it!




GAGirlInVA said:


> That is what I pay for the monthly pass, $42.95.  It's part of our budget and will stay until I reach goal and get to go for FREE!



I gotta tell you, Free Lifetime feels good!




pwdebbie said:


> Yep, that's what I've been paying since March 14, 2012.  Really want to get to lifetime so I can be free!  However, my dd made lifetime, went to work for WW but quit when it wasn't really a good job for her family-wise, and has regained 17 pounds.  She promises she will be starting back up next week, but she'll be paying again.  I told dh that I WILL continue once-a-month weigh-ins and meetings once I reach lifetime.  I don't want to ever see that weight come back.



Tell her to join sooner rather than later!  Monthly Pass is going up, and if you are already on the 42.95 you will stay at that level.

First across-the-board price increase in 5 years, my leader said.




StayCool said:


> I think I will give it a go tomorrow if I'm not too pooped after W2D3.
> 
> I'm giving Bumbershoot's idea a try and eating pretty much all of my points this week to see what happens. I'm tracking my APs which is really just me on the treadmill 3 times a week right now. I did get on the scale this morning just to see how it was going and I was down 0.4 lb. My official weigh in is on Tuesday mornings. I truly don't mind losing only 0.5 lb a week if it means that I can continue to eat the things I like. That doesn't mean that I'm not making changes to my diet, I am. I do think that I am starting to see changes in my shape already, but I didn't measure myself so I'm not certain. Either way, I'm tracking everything and staying on track with exercise so that's something.



Try to stick with it for more than just the one week, OK?  One week could show a gain just by the extra food in your belly.  Really give it a good shot and don't be freaked out by one weigh-in.




EJ4Disney said:


> Thanks so much!!
> 
> A quick couple of questions - and don't laugh:
> 
> Is there a chart with all of the points on it?  I really don't even know where to look.  I track my food and it gives me a point value, but I would like to know the point value before I eat it.  I think I would be making better choices if I knew what the point was BEFORE I ate.
> 
> Simple start and Power Foods?
> 
> I really am clueless - sorry.  I really am a smart person just so confused right not.



You really have to read your materials.  



EJ4Disney said:


> Thanks everyone for the great advice.
> 
> Ok, well I just couldn't figure out the online Weight Watchers so I called to cancel it yesterday and talked to the neatest lady.  She suggested that I go to the meetings, as they have the point charts and everything I really do need to get started.  I am so a hands on person.  I need to see it - ya know it's a control thing.    Anyway the online is all done by computer or your smart phone.  And call me old, but I just couldn't figure it out.  I feel a whole lot better and will go to a meeting on Thursday.  Get my stuff and do this!!!
> 
> Thanks again, I will check back and let you all know how it goes.



Buy the calculator when you get to your first meeting.  If you don't want to use the smartphone app, etc, you HAVE TO HAVE the calculator.  If your'e just going by the book with generic points, you're not going to be exact.  

If you have the calculator you can calculate everything you want as long as you have the nutrition information.  (fat, carbs, fiber, protein)

And when you go the meetings, the info you will be given is still an overview.  Go home and READ.  Read everything they give you.  The glossy pretty stuff has the program information inside.  Promise.



******************
Kept my free lifetime status by the skin of my teeth today!  Whew!  I even brought my wallet up to pay, I was so sure I wouldn't make it.  Made it by .2.  

My new regime is to weigh EVERY week.  This is not what I envisioned 2 years ago (Feb 18 was my 2 year WW anniversary), but it's what I gotta do.  Life's not fair, and I can't look how I want to look while eating how I want to eat...and I can't maintain if I have 4 weeks to mess around in without weighing.  

Oh well!


----------



## seenellie81

I just found this thread and have loved reading what i have so far.  I have recently joined WW.  My mom and i joined together.  I think that doing this with someone will make all the difference.  I have been doing this for 2 weeks so far and am working on my third week.  The first week i did great i lost 3.6 lbs.  Last week i only lost .2 lbs.  I think it was because i didnt drink all the water like i started out doing.  That is the only real difference that i had.  Could it have really been the water??  Or i dont know maybe this makes me crazy, but could it have been that i was on a different scale at WW?  My scale at home showed that i had lost at least 2 lbs more then that .2.  To be honest i need to worry about what the scale says because i need to lose alot however i am not worried that it only said .2 because i know that i had a good week and that i made some great choices.  I just cant help but wonder if the scale i used at the meeting makes a difference.


----------



## StayCool

bumbershoot said:


> Try to stick with it for more than just the one week, OK?  One week could show a gain just by the extra food in your belly.  Really give it a good shot and don't be freaked out by one weigh-in.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I will give it a serious try. I like to be able to splurge more on the weekends. I think that this will allow it to happen, as long as I stay serious with my exercise. I do plan on stepping that up. Also I know that it is so much easier for me to eat better over the spring, summer, fall than it is in the winter. So I'm looking forward to spring like nobody's business! lol We grill most every night and eat a lot of fresh fruits and veggies. Winter is just tough for me.


----------



## pwdebbie

seenellie81 said:


> I just found this thread and have loved reading what i have so far.  I have recently joined WW.  My mom and i joined together.  I think that doing this with someone will make all the difference.  I have been doing this for 2 weeks so far and am working on my third week.  The first week i did great i lost 3.6 lbs.  Last week i only lost .2 lbs.  I think it was because i didnt drink all the water like i started out doing.  That is the only real difference that i had.  Could it have really been the water??  Or i dont know maybe this makes me crazy, but could it have been that i was on a different scale at WW?  My scale at home showed that i had lost at least 2 lbs more then that .2.  To be honest i need to worry about what the scale says because i need to lose alot however i am not worried that it only said .2 because i know that i had a good week and that i made some great choices.  I just cant help but wonder if the scale i used at the meeting makes a difference.



My daughter and I joined together.  She reached lifetime a while back but has regained, so she promises she will start coming to meetings with me again.  

I use my scale at home to give me an idea of how I am doing but only record the WW scale officially.  If you choose to, you can use the same scale every week at the meeting.  I know some ladies that are convinced that scale #2 gives them the most favorable numbers.    There is a difference of about three pounds for me from my morning weight at home and my official weight at 5:00 p.m. at the meeting.  I don't think you can ever expect the two scales to weigh the same.  I look at my scale here and think, "Ok, looks like I'll have a loss this week" or "Oh my, well, at least I won't be shocked at the meeting when I'm up."  

You may not have lost as much the second week because your body is adjusting OR time of the month (if you are female, lol) OR you increased activity OR you didn't drink as much.  There are probably a few more ORs that could be put in there.  The important thing is to track and try to hit the power foods as much as possible.  I have discovered roasted vegetables and boy am I loving them!  Even boring broccoli has taken on a new flavor for me.


*Bumbershoot,* thanks for the heads up about the price increase.  I let my daughter know.  ETA -- She just said she'll be paying $13.00 each weigh in and is going to go every other week.


----------



## StayCool

I just have to post that I did W2D3 and my total distance was 1.4 miles.  I know it doesn't sound like much, but 3 weeks ago I was struggling to just walk a mile. I am doing Galloway's intervals so it was not a straight run, but more than I have accomplished in forever!


----------



## JillyBean1899

I think I've missed something.  Free membership starts when what happens?  Is that only for people going to meetings, or is that for people doing online only as well?  I read over everything I got, and didn't see a thing about it.  Granted the website is a bit confusing, but still.


----------



## DrewT

Lifetime is only for meetings members.  What some people have done is do online until you get close to goal and then start going to meetings for the last few pounds (think you need to loose at least 5 pounds to join).


----------



## eh24fan

StayCool said:


> I just have to post that I did W2D3 and my total distance was 1.4 miles.  I know it doesn't sound like much, but 3 weeks ago I was struggling to just walk a mile. I am doing Galloway's intervals so it was not a straight run, but more than I have accomplished in forever!





YAY!!  I've been doing C25K as well.  I'm using the free app on my phone and started W3D1 on Saturday morning.  It was 5 mins warm up, 90 sec run, 90sec walk, 3 min run, 3 min walk - repeat each once.  It was great!  It wasn't easy, but it certainly wasn't a big struggle.  I'm NOT A RUNNER!!!   I was sooo proud of myself.  A year ago I couldn't have done that.  I'm eager to go again....but can't tonight because I have a dr. appt and a lacrosse parent's meeting.  Tomorrow I'm going to they gym before the boys have lax practice   I can't wait.  LOL  

Losses -- not sure what this week will hold b/c I've indulged a bit more than I should have.  I'm trying not to let the scale dictate how I feel and how I look at successes.  I can tell that my body is changing b/c I was able to buy jeans & shorts 2 sizes smaller than I was wearing when I began WW back in July.  That's a big NSV if you ask me!  My weight has re-distrubted to a point, but of course NOT where I want it to disappear!  The top roll on my belly won't budge.  LOL  It will go eventually, but sooner would be better for my eyes.


----------



## StayCool

Well weigh in this morning was a bummer. I am up 1.8 lbs. 4 days ago I was down 0.5 lbs... Oh well. Keep on keeping on because for whatever reason that cannot be a real gain. I did eat all of my points, but did not go over. I did get on the treadmill for W3D1 and it was awful. My calves kept cramping and I got off twice to stretch but as soon as I started again they immediately cramped up. Tomorrow I am going to try Jillian's yoga and maybe walk a few miles on the treadmill. Plus this time change is kicking my butt!


----------



## eh24fan

StayCool said:


> Well weigh in this morning was a bummer. I am up 1.8 lbs. 4 days ago I was down 0.5 lbs... Oh well. Keep on keeping on because for whatever reason that cannot be a real gain. I did eat all of my points, but did not go over. I did get on the treadmill for W3D1 and it was awful. My calves kept cramping and I got off twice to stretch but as soon as I started again they immediately cramped up. Tomorrow I am going to try Jillian's yoga and maybe walk a few miles on the treadmill. Plus this time change is kicking my butt!




I gained 4lbs the week after I started going to the gym!  Talk about deflating!  I was livid, upset, frustrated, etc.  Last week, 3 weeks later (i think!) I was finally down to my lowest weight ever.  This week, I'll be happy to not be up.  Not that I've eaten horribly, but I weighed myself at home and it wasn't a loss, but not a gain.  Considering that my clothes are fitting better and my mom, who I see twice a week, mentioned that I looked thinner/tighter (and she is NOT one to fluff my ego just because lol), I'll take it.  

I have to remember that it's NOT just about the numbers on the scale.  That's HARD being as it's Weight Watchers and we weigh every week.  But I know that I'm eating better and I'm being active, working out etc.  So the changes will come.  Can you tell I'm feeling optimistic this week?    Give me a couple of weeks and I might be back to ticked off and frustrated.  

i


----------



## StayCool

eh24fan said:


> I gained 4lbs the week after I started going to the gym!  Talk about deflating!  I was livid, upset, frustrated, etc.  Last week, 3 weeks later (i think!) I was finally down to my lowest weight ever.  This week, I'll be happy to not be up.  Not that I've eaten horribly, but I weighed myself at home and it wasn't a loss, but not a gain.  Considering that my clothes are fitting better and my mom, who I see twice a week, mentioned that I looked thinner/tighter (and she is NOT one to fluff my ego just because lol), I'll take it.
> 
> I have to remember that it's NOT just about the numbers on the scale.  That's HARD being as it's Weight Watchers and we weigh every week.  But I know that I'm eating better and I'm being active, working out etc.  So the changes will come.  Can you tell I'm feeling optimistic this week?    Give me a couple of weeks and I might be back to ticked off and frustrated.
> 
> i



I'm not *really* upset. Just a little bummed. Plus my husband told me this morning that he has lost about 15 lbs just by not having second helpings at dinner!  Seriously??? This is the guy that I've been trying to drag along with me as I make changes and he is kicking and screaming... Erf. Oh well. I know I feel better. And once spring gets here it will be a lot easier!


----------



## runsandjumps

I had my meeting today and it was nice to get my  first goal of ten pounds lost. However it has taken me quite a long time. I wish this weight would just fall off as quickly as I put it on, but things are never as simple as that.


----------



## StayCool

runsandjumps said:


> I had my meeting today and it was nice to get my  first goal of ten pounds lost. However it has taken me quite a long time. I wish this weight would just fall off as quickly as I put it on, but things are never as simple as that.



I think everyone here can agree with that! 

Well yesterday was a bust. I tried Jillian's yoga and my wrists just can't take it. I have an old overuse injury from a past job and if I overextend them for any length of time they start to hurt. I didn't get on the treadmill yesterday either.  Tomorrow I will do W3D2 before work. To do my core strengthening I was looking at Zumba for my xbox. Has anyone tried it? I figure it will give me a good cardio workout and I will just have to do core strengthening on my own. Plus I think my kids would actually do it with me.


----------



## eh24fan

Down .6lb for the week. Not fabulous, but given that I didn't eat as well as I should have, I'll take it!  An even 24lbs lost, so only 6 more to go to hit my 30lbs gone by April 5th.  I think I can do it!  

My gym time hasn't been what I want it to be in the past week either.  My boys have started lacrosse practice 2 nights a week and I have WW one night, so that's putting a dent in my schedule that I have to figure out.  I'm CRAVING the gym right now!  Last night I didn't get to go and it was making me crazy!  I never ever ever thought I'd feel that way.


----------



## bumbershoot

seenellie81 said:


> I just found this thread and have loved reading what i have so far.  I have recently joined WW.  My mom and i joined together.  I think that doing this with someone will make all the difference.  I have been doing this for 2 weeks so far and am working on my third week.  The first week i did great i lost 3.6 lbs.  Last week i only lost .2 lbs.  I think it was because i didnt drink all the water like i started out doing.  That is the only real difference that i had.  Could it have really been the water??  Or i dont know maybe this makes me crazy, but could it have been that i was on a different scale at WW?  My scale at home showed that i had lost at least 2 lbs more then that .2.  To be honest i need to worry about what the scale says because i need to lose alot however i am not worried that it only said .2 because i know that i had a good week and that i made some great choices.  I just cant help but wonder if the scale i used at the meeting makes a difference.



You are AMAZING!  3.8 pounds gone in TWO WEEKS?  Awesome!  

No matter how much we want it to be purely "calories in calories out", it isn't.  The body is fickle and finicky and sometimes will drive us mad.  Sometimes we eat a ton and lose; sometimes we are perfect and gain or simply maintain (great practice for the "rest of your life", by the way).  

But...WW says that we can expect an average of .5-2 lbs per week.  And that's average.  Some will be higher on that scale.  Some will be lower.  And that's OK.

Scales at meetings are calibrated quite often. Scales at meetings are generally going to be better and more properly calibrated than doctor scales.  (cue long story about DH's first endocrinologist visit where we all found out they hadn't calibrated their scales in WAY too long a time, and the endo specializes in morbidly obese people and diabetics...it's kind of important to have a correct weight IMO!)  I trust their scales way more than I trust my home scale.

3.8 in two weeks.  Man, I miss those days.  Good times, good times...  Enjoy your new way of eating, and just keep on going.  





pwdebbie said:


> Bumbershoot,[/B] thanks for the heads up about the price increase.  I let my daughter know.  ETA -- She just said she'll be paying $13.00 each weigh in and is going to go every other week.



I'm so silly, forgetting about the Lifetime thing.    And at today's meeting it was explained in a different way than my "home" meeting, that this is a west coast thing.  Might not hit everyone else.  So I was wrong either way!  




StayCool said:


> I just have to post that I did W2D3 and my total distance was 1.4 miles.  I know it doesn't sound like much, but 3 weeks ago I was struggling to just walk a mile. I am doing Galloway's intervals so it was not a straight run, but more than I have accomplished in forever!



Sounds like a lot to me!  And yay for jog/walk!  




JillyBean1899 said:


> I think I've missed something.  Free membership starts when what happens?  Is that only for people going to meetings, or is that for people doing online only as well?  I read over everything I got, and didn't see a thing about it.  Granted the website is a bit confusing, but still.



Meeting member...hit goal, maintain 6 weeks, and then you're Lifetime and get free meetings as long as you weigh in once per month in goal range.  (or below, but they really prefer it if you change your goal down if you drop lower)  And you get a voucher for free eTools on each goal-range once-monthly weigh-in.




DrewT said:


> What some people have done is do online until you get close to goal and then start going to meetings for the last few pounds (think you need to loose at least 5 pounds to join).



 

Though I think if you're in a franchise meeting area, rather than a corporate, they might set their weight loss requirements different.  If it's something you might think about doing, you would want to check with the meeting you would end up going to; see the minimum you have to lose with them in order to qualify.




eh24fan said:


> I can tell that my body is changing b/c I was able to buy jeans & shorts 2 sizes smaller than I was wearing when I began WW back in July.  That's a big NSV if you ask me!  My weight has re-distrubted to a point, but of course NOT where I want it to disappear!  The top roll on my belly won't budge.  LOL  It will go eventually, but sooner would be better for my eyes.



That's a terrific non scale victory!

The upper belly...it's STILL an issue for me.  It's a much smaller issue, but it's still there.    And now it doesn't hurt my feelings like it used to (how can our own bodies hurt our feelings? what a silly thing...maybe I'm the only one).  But it is there, sitting there in the mirror when I'm trying to do weights or whatever.  It has taken time, time and more time to get to this point.  I'm pretty sure I'll have to start Pilates to really get it gone.  They say you can't spot reduce, but I can spot STRENGTHEN underneath it, and that will help a lot.




StayCool said:


> Well weigh in this morning was a bummer. I am up 1.8 lbs. 4 days ago I was down 0.5 lbs... Oh well. Keep on keeping on because for whatever reason that cannot be a real gain. I did eat all of my points, but did not go over. I did get on the treadmill for W3D1 and it was awful. My calves kept cramping and I got off twice to stretch but as soon as I started again they immediately cramped up. Tomorrow I am going to try Jillian's yoga and maybe walk a few miles on the treadmill. Plus this time change is kicking my butt!



Your poor calves!  With all the working out, remember that if you're sore, you're likely going to be up in water weight.  That's how our muscles heal.  

I'm pulling for you because you're eating more points like I mentioned...I feel like I'm there with you.  




StayCool said:


> I'm not *really* upset. Just a little bummed. Plus my husband told me this morning that he has lost about 15 lbs just by not having second helpings at dinner!  Seriously??? This is the guy that I've been trying to drag along with me as I make changes and he is kicking and screaming... Erf. Oh well. I know I feel better. And once spring gets here it will be a lot easier!



Darned husbands.  They can be so annoying.  




runsandjumps said:


> I had my meeting today and it was nice to get my  first goal of ten pounds lost. However it has taken me quite a long time. I wish this weight would just fall off as quickly as I put it on, but things are never as simple as that.



Yay for 10!  Nope, it's never that simple.




StayCool said:


> Well yesterday was a bust. I tried Jillian's yoga and my wrists just can't take it. I have an old overuse injury from a past job and if I overextend them for any length of time they start to hurt. I didn't get on the treadmill yesterday either.  Tomorrow I will do W3D2 before work. To do my core strengthening I was looking at Zumba for my xbox. Has anyone tried it? I figure it will give me a good cardio workout and I will just have to do core strengthening on my own. Plus I think my kids would actually do it with me.



I wish I could remember the more gentle type of yoga.  DH does hot yoga sometimes, and while they'll let a "big man" do that at his studio, they won't let him do the, I think it's called Vinyasa, because it relies on resting on wrists and such.  They don't want him to hurt himself.

But maybe you literally just mean stretching them too much...  Maybe an in-person class would help you find a good point to stop the pose?  Then you could go back to the video?

Zumba scared my knees, LOL.  But the last time I tried it I was 85+ lbs heavier.  Might not be so frightening now.  The people I know who do it LOVE it, so from their points of view, sounds good to me!




eh24fan said:


> Down .6lb for the week. Not fabulous, but given that I didn't eat as well as I should have, I'll take it!  An even 24lbs lost, so only 6 more to go to hit my 30lbs gone by April 5th.  I think I can do it!
> 
> My gym time hasn't been what I want it to be in the past week either.  My boys have started lacrosse practice 2 nights a week and I have WW one night, so that's putting a dent in my schedule that I have to figure out.  I'm CRAVING the gym right now!  Last night I didn't get to go and it was making me crazy!  I never ever ever thought I'd feel that way.



Woo for .6!  

Now I'm picturing you at the next lacrosse practice, jogging around the perimeter of the practice field.  


*************
Did weigh-in today instead of tomorrow.  Almost bailed because I don't "have to", but I made a promise to myself (and said it out loud to many people).  I went, it was fine.  

Too all of you Couch 2 5K people out there...  I think it was around May of 2012 that I started my first round of C25K.  I'm still slow, but tomorrow I am doing my *second* Half Marathon.  When I read about staycool doing 1.4 miles, I still remember those days on the treadmill.  My lungs bursting, my legs aching...  And now it's somewhat better.  And I can jog/walk for much further distances.  Since I *started* back to jogging at 42 (after "taking a break" in my mid-20s) I never ever thought I would be doing these events.  But here I am.  

So just keep moving.    Or doing yoga or pilates or lunges across the lacrosse field dance3....


----------



## robinb

My weigh in was yesterday.  I was up .4 over 2 weeks with a total of 46 (22 & 24) APs.  My DD had her championship swim meet last week so I missed my meeting and also ate a lot of crap.  I also scaled back on activity so I'm going to step it up this week.  I already have 12!  (My official WI day is Thurs but I have been weighing in on Friday instead).


----------



## DrewT

robinb said:


> My weigh in was yesterday.  I was up .4 over 2 weeks with a total of 46 (22 & 24) APs.  My DD had her championship swim meet last week so I missed my meeting and also ate a lot of crap.  I also scaled back on activity so I'm going to step it up this week.  I already have 12!  (My official WI day is Thurs but I have been weighing in on Friday instead).



My personal experience is that weight loss is a more about how much you eat and less about how much you do.  I walk/run about 15 miles a week and find that if I eat more than about half my weekly points and none of my activity points I won't lose weight.  Activity is important for overall health, but for me it doesn't seem to do much for weight loss.


----------



## StayCool

This weekend has been a loss.  I went out to the Chinese buffet and I did not do as poorly as I usually do. I had a salad first and then had sushi rather than heaping my plate full of garbage. But then we went to the movies and who knows how much popcorn I ate. Erf. Today I literally spent all day prepping food for the week and doing all my weekend stuff that I don't have time for during the week (like laundry). Now I'm having a glass of wine and have completely blown my points. I didn't get on the treadmill because I was so busy. I am going to suck it up and get up at 4 tomorrow morning and push through the workout. I'm just a little irritated at myself right now. 

Hope everyone is enjoying the last bit of their weekend. I'm going to enjoy the rest of my wine.


----------



## JillyBean1899

It's been raining all day here.  Like raining hard enough that water is flowing down the street like a river.

Why does it always do this to me when I'm really really trying to get better about running every day??


----------



## nikkistevej

Well I was so excited on Saturday, lost 4.2(that was for 2 weeks), I want to lose 25 by my Disney cruise April 12th, AND this helped me, I am down 22.2 since January 1st- almost to my first goal!!!!!! I am setting smaller goals- this is my first- need to lose 75, but figured that was overwhelming- so started with 25.


----------



## robinb

nikkistevej said:


> Well I was so excited on Saturday, lost 4.2(that was for 2 weeks), I want to lose 25 by my Disney cruise April 12th, AND this helped me, I am down 22.2 since January 1st- almost to my first goal!!!!!! I am setting smaller goals- this is my first- need to lose 75, but figured that was overwhelming- so started with 25.


Awesome job!  You'll definitely get to 25 lbs by Spring Break!


----------



## runsandjumps

I crashed an burned this weekend. I watched my cousins Friday and Saturday and ate pizza both nights. Then had brunch out buffet style and had all sorts of food. We went to the movies too but I skipped the popcorn - which I love. 

Here's to planning a better day.   My weekly indulgence points are gone as well as my activity points- which I have never even come close to suing before.


----------



## nikkistevej

robinb said:


> Awesome job!  You'll definitely get to 25 lbs by Spring Break!



Thanks!!! It feels good to have my goal in sight!!!


----------



## keahgirl8

nikkistevej said:


> Thanks!!! It feels good to have my goal in sight!!!



You're doing great!  Keep it up!


----------



## robinb

runsandjumps said:


> I crashed an burned this weekend. I watched my cousins Friday and Saturday and ate pizza both nights. Then had brunch out buffet style and had all sorts of food. We went to the movies too but I skipped the popcorn - which I love.
> 
> Here's to planning a better day.   My weekly indulgence points are gone as well as my activity points- which I have never even come close to suing before.


Don't worry too much, that's why those points are there.  I hope you had a good day today!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Question. I really am considering joining. How has WW helped you when other diets or systems have not? Is it REALLY that good?


----------



## keahgirl8

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Question. I really am considering joining. How has WW helped you when other diets or systems have not? Is it REALLY that good?



It absolutely is.  It is the only thing that has worked for me.  WW gives me the structure and also the freedom I need.  I have lost over 125 pounds.


----------



## StayCool

Well I weighed in yesterday and was down 0.2 which is amazing because I did not just use all my points, I went over.  I've got to work on my emotional eating. Erf. Can't wait for warmer weather so I can get outside.


----------



## DrewT

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Question. I really am considering joining. How has WW helped you when other diets or systems have not? Is it REALLY that good?



The difference with ww is that it's not some weird change where you can only eat certain foods or a diet that you can't sustain over the long term.  It gives you tools to control your eating that you can learn to live with.  Of course any plan is only as good as the person implementing it.  Good luck with your weight loss.


----------



## nikkistevej

keahgirl8 said:


> It absolutely is.  It is the only thing that has worked for me.  WW gives me the structure and also the freedom I need.  I have lost over 125 pounds.



That is a great way to describe it!!! And congrats on the 125 lost!!!!


----------



## nikkistevej

StayCool said:


> Well I weighed in yesterday and was down 0.2 which is amazing because I did not just use all my points, I went over.  I've got to work on my emotional eating. Erf. Can't wait for warmer weather so I can get outside.



.2 is still a loss!!!!  Good job!!!


----------



## pwdebbie

Up a pound last week, down a pound this week.  That's been the story of the past year!  I just had my two-year anniversary with WW.  In year 1, I lost 80 lbs.  In year two I lost 12.  Yesterday, I weighed in in the morning, so that explains some of the loss.  Went for my annual physical yesterday and begged her to change my goal weight.  She did, but at the rate I'm going, it will be another year of $43.00 a month before I get there.  She went halfway between where I am now (165) and where WW says I should be (137, which is the top number for my height).  So my doctor-prescribed goal is now 151. Not real happy with that, but she was pretty firm on not going higher than that.  And I put it in writing with her that I will continue to work on losing weight after reaching goal.   I've already told myself that, I just don't want to keep paying!


----------



## StayCool

pwdebbie said:


> Up a pound last week, down a pound this week.  That's been the story of the past year!  I just had my two-year anniversary with WW.  In year 1, I lost 80 lbs.  In year two I lost 12.  Yesterday, I weighed in in the morning, so that explains some of the loss.  Went for my annual physical yesterday and begged her to change my goal weight.  She did, but at the rate I'm going, it will be another year of $43.00 a month before I get there.  She went halfway between where I am now (165) and where WW says I should be (137, which is the top number for my height).  So my doctor-prescribed goal is now 151. Not real happy with that, but she was pretty firm on not going higher than that.  And I put it in writing with her that I will continue to work on losing weight after reaching goal.   I've already told myself that, I just don't want to keep paying!



I just want to say that although it has to be very difficult to not reach your goal when you feel that you should, you are an inspiration to those of us starting our WW journeys.


----------



## GAGirlInVA

I am going to weigh in on Sunday at a different center than I normally do  I can't stay for a meeting but I can at least check in.  

I've had a few weeks off now.  My center closed for snow (For some reason it snows only on Tuesdays right now) and then I was getting ready for surgery and now recovering.  

If I don't go Sunday, the next time I can go is next Saturday.  

MUST.WEIGH.IN!


----------



## runsandjumps

I have to go tomorrow too. This week was so busy I could never make it to a single meeting.


----------



## bumbershoot

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Question. I really am considering joining. How has WW helped you when other diets or systems have not? Is it REALLY that good?



Once I took WW seriously, once I realized that I don't know how to eat properly, WW helps me to eat like a "normal", healthy-weight, person. It has recently helped me stop an upswing in its tracks rather than my old method of being so sad about 5 pounds it turns into, you know, 85 lbs. or used that method many times and each time the resuming weight was higher than before. 

Before, I treated WW (any diet, really) as a way to get pretty close to an eating disorder (how few points could I eat?) but this time I realized I had to change. I eat all points coming to me, and I can accept gains without it killing me emotionally. And I now accept that life isn't fair and I can't eat how I used to eat and look how I want to look. 

I'm lucky in that our meetings can easily become borderline counseling sessions, and that our leader is good a out doing the meeting subjects in the last 3 minutes if the conversation gets really interesting. Not all meetings are like that. I think that many of us should really get some counseling for the issues behind and because of overeating. Me included!


----------



## runsandjumps

You are so lucky to have a great meeting. I am quite jealous! 

I am so frustrated with the system of theirs- pushing their sugary products that have no nutrition.   

I am not sure this program is working for me. I need to change my mentality not just how much I eat.


----------



## disprincessatheart

Hi everyone. I'm a long time diser and a very long time yo yo dieter. This spring I decided was the time to finally do something serious about my weight. I signed up for a medical weight loss program 3 weeks ago. My plan was to use it as a jump start to my weight loss as we have a Disney trip in early April and I have a week long trip to California at the end of April for work. 

The medical weight loss was shockingly hard - 500 calories a day only protein - nothing else for the first week. Then it went all the way up to 600 calories and a grand total of 20 carbs a day  I've managed pretty darn well for the first 2 weeks but in this 3rd week the lack of progress is killing me - if I have to survive on 600 cal I need the weight to be dropping daily, and it's not. So tomorrow I'm starting weight watchers instead. I have done it before and lost but never stuck with it. Now that I know what a REALLY restrictive diet is, ww seems so reasonable! Plus I'm past most of my cravings, no more constant diet cokes, etc. 

I want to loose 75 - 100 lbs. I have lost 15 in 3 weeks with this insane medical diet but I'm expecting some rebounding weight as I transition back to eating more than just protein. I'm just hoping to keep it under control. I really wanted to be at least 20 lbs down before Disney in April but I couldn't starve myself anymore. I know my current weight is a serious issue, but it just doesn't seem like eating so little for an extended period of time is safe! 

Anyway, wish me luck as I start back into the world of ww!


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

Has anyone ever gotten two different points value on the same food items? When I go to the grocery I always bring the points plus calculator and figure out the points value as I shop.  When I get home I scan the items as I like write the value on the outside of the box and have them scanned in the app so its easy when I want to track.  Twice this weekend I got two different outcomes from the calculator vs. the scan app. One was for skinny girl flat out sandwich thins. The calculator when you plug in the info gives 2 points but when I scan it it's 3 points. Now I'm second guessing myself.


----------



## cepmom

Grumpy's Wife said:


> Has anyone ever gotten two different points value on the same food items? When I go to the grocery I always bring the points plus calculator and figure out the points value as I shop.  When I get home I scan the items as I like write the value on the outside of the box and have them scanned in the app so its easy when I want to track.  Twice this weekend I got two different outcomes from the calculator vs. the scan app. One was for skinny girl flat out sandwich thins. The calculator when you plug in the info gives 2 points but when I scan it it's 3 points. Now I'm second guessing myself.



to be safe I would use the calculated info, not the scanner. The scanner just uses info that had been entered into a database, and may have changed or may have been entered incorrectly. With calculating the nutritional info on the box, you know it's the right Points value.


----------



## cepmom

joining the thread...I am a longtime WW'er, made Lifetime May 2008 after losing 25 lbs. Eventually I became a receptionist with WW and have worked there since 2009. I have had some ups and downs in life (don't we all??!?) that have tested my ability to maintain my weight loss, but I've always been able to reign it in fairly well...until now. 

I started school full time in September and it's a pretty intense and  difficult program. Me, being an emotional eater, have let this stress get the best of me and I've managed to put 15 lbs in the past 6 months (freshman 15 anyone??) Since I was already over goal  when school started, I have successfully put all my weight loss back on and then some  Ugh...so since I have discovered that I can not do it all successfully, and that I have to put myself first in this respect, I have decided to let my position go. I am so sad about leaving since I really love my job, but it's not right for me to be in that position any longer, and I need to get back to being a member first.

so here I am, day 2 of tracking everything that goes into my mouth. Trying to find a great meeting has been tricky, but the leader I worked with was fantastic, really one of the best ones out there, so maybe I will transition over to her meetings and make them my own.


----------



## pwdebbie

Grumpy's Wife said:


> Has anyone ever gotten two different points value on the same food items? When I go to the grocery I always bring the points plus calculator and figure out the points value as I shop.  When I get home I scan the items as I like write the value on the outside of the box and have them scanned in the app so its easy when I want to track.  Twice this weekend I got two different outcomes from the calculator vs. the scan app. One was for skinny girl flat out sandwich thins. The calculator when you plug in the info gives 2 points but when I scan it it's 3 points. Now I'm second guessing myself.



This has been an issue for me and I addressed it with WW several times.  Their answer is always the same - plug in the nutritional info yourself and use that result.  I don't think that's a very professional response but that seems to be all they will do.


----------



## StayCool

I weighed in this morning and am down 1.4 lbs! I'm excited because for the last month I've been pretty stagnant on my weight loss although I have been faithfully getting on the treadmill 3x a week. Plus over this last weekend I went out for Chinese (at the buffet ) and had popcorn at the movies.  I am making better choices and eating less without too much effort. Progress!


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

cepmom said:


> to be safe I would use the calculated info, not the scanner. The scanner just uses info that had been entered into a database, and may have changed or may have been entered incorrectly. With calculating the nutritional info on the box, you know it's the right Points value.



I have to agree with you.  I did figure out the Skinny Girl problem. Even though I scanned the barcode on the package of wheat sandwich thins, the picture that pops up showed white bread not wheat. When you calculate the information the white is 3 points but the wheat is 2. So I think I'll stick with putting in the information myself.  Thanks.


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

pwdebbie said:


> This has been an issue for me and I addressed it with WW several times.  Their answer is always the same - plug in the nutritional info yourself and use that result.  I don't think that's a very professional response but that seems to be all they will do.



Thanks so much. The scanner is just so easy but now I'm afraid the info won't be correct.  Plugging in the numbers is how I'll do it from now on.


----------



## bumbershoot

runsandjumps said:


> You are so lucky to have a great meeting. I am quite jealous!
> 
> I am so frustrated with the system of theirs- pushing their sugary products that have no nutrition.
> 
> I am not sure this program is working for me. I need to change my mentality not just how much I eat.



Major hugs to you. Are there any other meetings you can go to? Different leaders can be so different. 

Some push the products because they use it. Some push it because they get some sort of credit for it. Some do it because they are supposed to. But no amount of mentioning or pushing or selling should make you get anything you don't want to. 

Ingredients issues mean there are exactly two products of theirs that we can buy, but even then we rarely get them.


ETA because I was on my phone and that was bugging me.  

Changing the mentality is truly the way to go.  And of course it's the work we have to do on our own, in the dark hours of our emotions...  For me it was like WW provided the framework...this is how you should eat *while you're doing that work*.  I remember thinking "I've got this", and the next day (maybe not exactly the next day, but it seemed like it) my son begged for a bag of potato chips, he opened them in the car with my permission, and I very nearly lost all control of myself.  Even 2+ years into this I have to FORCE myself to stand there and weigh out my potato chips.  Otherwise I'm on the couch with the bag.  And the thing is, I KNOW that a serving (or two) of potato chips...28 grams or double that...is totally and completely satisfying, and makes me happy!  Eating out of the bag makes my mouth happy while I'm munching, and then I feel bad physically later.  I know this, I experience this, and I still have to be really strict with myself.  (b/c life's not fair and I can't look how I want to look and eat how I used to eat...all I have to do is make the choice to look how I used to look and I could change...it's all up to me, no one's making me do this)


Of course, even in our meeting we can't go into things in depth, and if emotional stuff gets talked about it's generally ONE person talking, and most of the others in the room nodding their heads.  It's amazing how these things we think are so unique to ourselves can resonate so strongly with others.  Takes away some of the shame, I think, to know that we aren't the only ones to have sat on the couch with our hand in a Costco sized bag of Ruffles...  And sometimes I think that shame and guilt slow down our metabolisms.  Weird thought, but sometimes I wish I were a researcher who could study that.  


In the meantime, read through the materials again and again.  While we do the mental work, we can control only one thing in our lives, and that's what we put in our mouths.  I remember my MIL being in the hospital several times over 2 months in 2012...it was the Fall and I had only started back to WW in February of that year...and my son was with me because he always is (we homeschool and I have no place to stash him LOL) and he needed to be fed, and it was so incredibly tempting to just eat the hospital food with their mac and cheese and huge sandwiches and all of that.  But for the most part I controlled what went into my mouth, and although I felt sad and deprived (because the smell of institutional food has ALWAYS made me hungry...even on airplanes), I came through it without putting on weight, and, in fact, while losing a bit.  While that seems inconsequential compared to my MIL having a serious of mystifying strokes, on the other hand, it was good that I hadn't hurt myself while trying to help her.  And I feel that it relates to what we do while we're trying to work out the emotional aspect of weight loss.  Here's what you do with your food while you do that work.


Sorry to blather on.  I'm still dealing with the emotions of weight.  Turns out that I was right, and *for me* having 5 pounds to lose is almost more emotionally difficult than having, 85 lbs to lose.  It's absolutely ridiculous, but there we are.  And my DH deals with the emotional aspect even more (he's usually the one leading the "encounter session" at our meetings, and since the leader likes having men there she rarely stops him) because his mom did a huge number on him, even starting as an infant.  And it continues; if he gains it's on him...if he loses she thanks ME.  He has a benign pituitary tumor he's still dealing with and a very slow metabolism, and if he can get to WW weight (doubtful unless he loses a limb, and I don't say that to be mean, he's just not built to be under 200 lbs) he will have lost 200 lbs...  His emotional work is SO hard.  Anyway, it's why I'm so cognizant of the need for this.  

I know that there are counselors that exist who help with such issues, and I sure do wish WW could partner up with some of them!


----------



## rlbklein

pwdebbie said:


> This has been an issue for me and I addressed it with WW several times.  Their answer is always the same - plug in the nutritional info yourself and use that result.  I don't think that's a very professional response but that seems to be all they will do.



I'd cut WW a little slack. Think about how many food items are available for purchase, and how often companies are tweaking the ingredients & recipes. Nutritional info can change from one batch to the next. (I deal with this from an allergy perspective as well, since my DH has several very severe food allergies. We have to read the ingredients every time we shop, even on our common items, because they can change at any time.)

All WW is doing is maintaining a database of information. They have to work with each company to get the info in the first place (& probably permission to list it), then keep the database up to date, including ongoing updates. I work in IT and maintaining a database isn't an easy task. Everyone wants to blame the admin but they can only do as well as the people providing the information. If companies aren't volunteering their nutritional info, then WW has to track it down. All I can say is that I'm glad it's not my job!


----------



## rlbklein

bumbershoot said:


> Some push the products because they use it. Some push it because they get some sort of credit for it. Some do it because they are supposed to. But no amount of mentioning or pushing or selling should make you get anything you don't want to.



Just a comment in this too, bc I'm also a WW receptionist. Staff are required to promote the WW products in the meetings. They may not always want to but they have to. Corporate looks at numbers like the amount of WW products sold in meetings per member and stuff like that. Because remember ultimately they are a for profit company.


----------



## pwdebbie

StayCool said:


> I weighed in this morning and am down 1.4 lbs! I'm excited because for the last month I've been pretty stagnant on my weight loss although I have been faithfully getting on the treadmill 3x a week. Plus over this last weekend I went out for Chinese (at the buffet ) and had popcorn at the movies.  I am making better choices and eating less without too much effort. Progress!



Yay for progress!  Keep it up.


----------



## pwdebbie

rlbklein said:


> I'd cut WW a little slack. Think about how many food items are available for purchase, and how often companies are tweaking the ingredients & recipes. Nutritional info can change from one batch to the next. (I deal with this from an allergy perspective as well, since my DH has several very severe food allergies. We have to read the ingredients every time we shop, even on our common items, because they can change at any time.)
> 
> All WW is doing is maintaining a database of information. They have to work with each company to get the info in the first place (& probably permission to list it), then keep the database up to date, including ongoing updates. I work in IT and maintaining a database isn't an easy task. Everyone wants to blame the admin but they can only do as well as the people providing the information. If companies aren't volunteering their nutritional info, then WW has to track it down. All I can say is that I'm glad it's not my job!



Good point!  I appreciate your perspective.  I never thought of the bigger picture.


----------



## myadventurebook

Hi everyone,

I don't know how active this thread is but I had a few questions, so I thought I might as well ask!  I've been on WW for almost a month now and I've lost about 6 lbs.  I've found it surprisingly easy so far... so easy that it's bothering me a little bit.  For example, last week I had a heavy workload and wasn't able to exercise at all.  I still lost two pounds.   Usually it is _extremely _ hard for me to lose weight so I was shocked to see that number on the scale.

I'll back up a little bit and give some more info about myself- I gained about 40 pounds over the past four years due to (surprise, surprise) emotional eating.  I would go on really bad yo-yo diets where I would lose a few pounds, get tired of dieting and then gain it all back and then ten more pounds on top of what I had previously weighed.  In the last three or four months before starting WW, I gained another 15 lbs and that was the last straw for me.  I have never weighed even close to what I weighed when I started WW.

I should also add that I take a lot of medications that usually make it extremely hard for me to lose weight normally, so the fact that this weight seems to just be falling off is bothering me a little bit.  Is this just normally how it goes for the first month of the program?

Also, has anyone done WW with little exercise and still lost weight?  So far I have not been too exercise-heavy and I've still been consistently losing.

Does anyone else find that WW is "easy" to follow?  Obviously, it's not been a walk in the park.  Going out to eat with my family is really difficult, for example.  I usually have to leave hungry because there is literally not one item on most restaurant menus that fits my points for the day.  However, compared to any other "diet" I've tried it's been a really easy transition.  I haven't felt like I just want to do this for a few months to lose weight- I feel like I can do this forever, which is what your dieting-mindset is supposed to be.

Anyway, this is getting long.  Hopefully someone has some insight.  Thanks guys.


----------



## pwdebbie

myadventurebook said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don't know how active this thread is but I had a few questions, so I thought I might as well ask!  I've been on WW for almost a month now and I've lost about 6 lbs.  I've found it surprisingly easy so far... so easy that it's bothering me a little bit.  For example, last week I had a heavy workload and wasn't able to exercise at all.  I still lost two pounds.   Usually it is _extremely _ hard for me to lose weight so I was shocked to see that number on the scale.
> 
> I'll back up a little bit and give some more info about myself- I gained about 40 pounds over the past four years due to (surprise, surprise) emotional eating.  I would go on really bad yo-yo diets where I would lose a few pounds, get tired of dieting and then gain it all back and then ten more pounds on top of what I had previously weighed.  In the last three or four months before starting WW, I gained another 15 lbs and that was the last straw for me.  I have never weighed even close to what I weighed when I started WW.
> 
> I should also add that I take a lot of medications that usually make it extremely hard for me to lose weight normally, so the fact that this weight seems to just be falling off is bothering me a little bit.  Is this just normally how it goes for the first month of the program?
> 
> Also, has anyone done WW with little exercise and still lost weight?  So far I have not been too exercise-heavy and I've still been consistently losing.
> 
> Does anyone else find that WW is "easy" to follow?  Obviously, it's not been a walk in the park.  Going out to eat with my family is really difficult, for example.  I usually have to leave hungry because there is literally not one item on most restaurant menus that fits my points for the day.  However, compared to any other "diet" I've tried it's been a really easy transition.  I haven't felt like I just want to do this for a few months to lose weight- I feel like I can do this forever, which is what your dieting-mindset is supposed to be.
> 
> Anyway, this is getting long.  Hopefully someone has some insight.  Thanks guys.



Welcome!  

It is normal to lose quickly the first month. Determine to not give up later when it slows down. Enjoy the numbers now!  I am not much of an exercise person. I lost 80 lbs. in my first year and one year later have only lost 12 more.  But I am determined to not give up.   We eat out at least twice a week.  I only eat half of my meal usually. Today we had Texas Roadhouse leftovers.    I'm sure others will chime in here with more info for you.


----------



## JillyBean1899

myadventurebook said:


> Going out to eat with my family is really difficult, for example.  I usually have to leave hungry because there is literally not one item on most restaurant menus that fits my points for the day.



It looks like you're not planning the day to budget for the dinners out.  Are they sprung on you as a surprise?  Or do you know that you go out to Restaurant X every Thursday night?  I know that every other Friday we go to Red Lobster for lunch.  I get the Sailor's platter (grilled fish, shrimp scampi, fried shrimp) and it's a 7 pointer.  2 Sides of grilled veggies and a biscuit and my meal is a 13.  Not the best, but not horrible, either, especially since some of the things on that menu are 35 points  

If your family likes to "surprise" you with going out to eat, you should have a talk with them about why that isn't working for you, and request they at least tell you that morning if it's going to be an eating out night, so you can prepare.  Also looking at the menu choices before you go makes it a lot easier to pick out 2 or 3 "good" items so you know what you want before you get there.

And congrats on the weight loss.  I've been on it for 2 months, and even with exercising I gained 5 lbs the first month, and have now lost it back, hopefully that downward trend continues.


----------



## myadventurebook

Thanks for the help and the welcome wishes!  I figured the weight loss was normal for the first month, so I'll try to keep that in mind.

As for the eating out dilemmas, it's only been a problem a few times.  I go out to eat with my mom every Thursday morning for breakfast, and that's never been a problem because I order the same thing every time and breakfast is a lot easier to keep small than lunch or dinner.  

When it has been a problem is a few recent family birthdays when we weren't sure where we were going to eat, so I couldn't plan ahead of time.  One example was when we went to Bertucci's... even the salads and appetizers had tons of points.  I ended up getting a personal pizza and just eating two slices.  I was starving afterwards, but at least I didn't give in!  This was one of my first days of WW too, so that probably had something to do with my appetite.


----------



## bumbershoot

myadventurebook said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don't know how active this thread is but I had a few questions, so I thought I might as well ask!  I've been on WW for almost a month now and I've lost about 6 lbs.  I've found it surprisingly easy so far... so easy that it's bothering me a little bit.  For example, last week I had a heavy workload and wasn't able to exercise at all.  I still lost two pounds.   Usually it is _extremely _ hard for me to lose weight so I was shocked to see that number on the scale.
> 
> I'll back up a little bit and give some more info about myself- I gained about 40 pounds over the past four years due to (surprise, surprise) emotional eating.  I would go on really bad yo-yo diets where I would lose a few pounds, get tired of dieting and then gain it all back and then ten more pounds on top of what I had previously weighed.  In the last three or four months before starting WW, I gained another 15 lbs and that was the last straw for me.  I have never weighed even close to what I weighed when I started WW.
> 
> I should also add that I take a lot of medications that usually make it extremely hard for me to lose weight normally, so the fact that this weight seems to just be falling off is bothering me a little bit.  Is this just normally how it goes for the first month of the program?
> 
> Also, has anyone done WW with little exercise and still lost weight?  So far I have not been too exercise-heavy and I've still been consistently losing.
> 
> Does anyone else find that WW is "easy" to follow?  Obviously, it's not been a walk in the park.  Going out to eat with my family is really difficult, for example.  I usually have to leave hungry because there is literally not one item on most restaurant menus that fits my points for the day.  However, compared to any other "diet" I've tried it's been a really easy transition.  I haven't felt like I just want to do this for a few months to lose weight- I feel like I can do this forever, which is what your dieting-mindset is supposed to be.
> 
> Anyway, this is getting long.  Hopefully someone has some insight.  Thanks guys.




There are many people who lose without any/much exercise.  We actually discussed this at the meeting yesterday.  Plenty of my fellow meeting members didn't exercise.  I know that I, personally, gained a good 30 lbs *while* exercising.  Another member said that he worked with a trainer for a year.  He looked good and was in great shape, but hadn't lost a pound of the fat he was trying to lose.  Finally asked the trainer, and the trainer said that weight loss was 95% in the kitchen.  I've heard "I lose weight to look good in my clothes; I exercise to look good OUT of my clothes".  

I lost shockingly quick/well, too.  Before, I was about to go have my thyroid checked to see if that was behind my weight.  (turned out that for me what I *thought* was trying to lose weight wasn't trying at all)  Just enjoy it!  After awhile the early losses will even out.  The average will get lower and lower.  (and they continue to calculate the average even once you're in maintenance which I think is unfair, LOL)

Dining out...I never have extended family members spring dinner on me, as most live far away.  But my husband (who does WW but gets far more points than I do) and DS love to dine out.  At the beginning I had to really protect myself from their urges!  

Maybe you can slowly build your own menu of items from the places family is most likely to pick, and maybe even go early to talk to the servers/managers about any changes you might be able to make.  That way you can be prepared and not leave hungry.  Remember that most places are able to leave dressings on the side.  That way you can use the method of dipping the fork into the dressing then getting the salad on the fork.  It almost always tastes the same, and you use far less dressing.  I'm not saying that you're doomed to a life of salads; it's just one example.  




myadventurebook said:


> This was one of my first days of WW too, so that probably had something to do with my appetite.



When I think back on the first months or so of WW...shudder.  I let myself be SO hungry.  At that point, almost anything I ate with clear intention was going to be less than I would have eaten before.  I let myself go fully into "hangry" (angry from hunger) and to tantrum-land due to lack of preparation and a refusal to give in when I just really really needed something to eat.  Once I started preparing better and got less afraid of food (or myself) it got better.  

Enjoy this time!  


************
Chickened out at yesterday's meeting.  Puffy, and had upped my weights and did my first-ever Spin class during the week.  Wore street clothes so that IF I decided to get on the scale the weight could be REALLY dramatic LOL.  But chickened out.  Next week is my official monthly weighin for maintenance/lifetime.  I kinda of let myself down by not weighing this week, but I did weigh all the other weekends this month so that's OK.


----------



## keahgirl8

My eating out tips are:

Bring your own salad dressing!  I have small dressing to go containers, a balsamic vinegar sprayer, and nonfat dressing packets.  I have carried each of those from time to time.  If you are in a pinch and don't have it with you, get it on the side and dip your fork.  You'll be surprised how little you use this way.

Order lots of veggies.  Steamed, or salad with the "goodies" removed.  Cheese, croutons, fatty dressings, etc. are where the extra calories/points come from most of the time.

Don't be afraid to make modifications!  Dressing/sauce on the side, no butter, light oil, etc.  Do what you need to do for you and don't be embarrassed about it!

Portions are usually way too large.  Cut everything in half and ask for a container when the food gets there. That way you won't be tempted to pick at it later in the meal.  I have even carried a food scale in my purse to weigh my meat.  If you don't want to do that, there are plenty of visual tips you can find online that will help you make a good estimate.

You can certainly budget your points for a treat meal, but don't starve yourself all day.  You will usually end up binging and feel much worse later.

Congrats on your new start!  Keep it up and you can accomplish anything!


----------



## JillyBean1899

keahgirl8 said:


> You can certainly budget your points for a treat meal, but don't starve yourself all day.  You will usually end up binging and feel much worse later.



That's where the "freebie" foods come in.    If I know I'm going to eat "bad" that night, I load up on fruit and veggies (and usually a peanut butter to go cup, so I have something to dip apple slices, carrots, and celery in that's not caramel but I can't go overboard because it's a single serve size) during the day.  Oh, and Orville Reddenbacher's Smart Pop mini popcorn bags are only 3 points.  Those go a long way as a filler snack, too.

Now if I could just get my granddad to stop buying all the junk food that I love .....


----------



## myadventurebook

Thanks for the advice everyone   I usually don't have meals sprung on me, but I will definitely try having dressing on the side of a salad next time.  That's a good idea.



bumbershoot said:


> There are many people who lose without any/much exercise.  We actually discussed this at the meeting yesterday.  Plenty of my fellow meeting members didn't exercise.  I know that I, personally, gained a good 30 lbs *while* exercising.  Another member said that he worked with a trainer for a year.  He looked good and was in great shape, but hadn't lost a pound of the fat he was trying to lose.  Finally asked the trainer, and the trainer said that weight loss was 95% in the kitchen.  I've heard "I lose weight to look good in my clothes; I exercise to look good OUT of my clothes".
> 
> I lost shockingly quick/well, too.  Before, I was about to go have my thyroid checked to see if that was behind my weight.  (turned out that for me what I *thought* was trying to lose weight wasn't trying at all)  Just enjoy it!  After awhile the early losses will even out.  The average will get lower and lower.  (and they continue to calculate the average even once you're in maintenance which I think is unfair, LOL)



This is so funny because I actually _did _have my thyroid checked prior to going on WW.  I had absolutely nothing wrong, even though I was showing a lot of the symptoms of low thyroid.  My doctor's recommendation? WW.  

Before WW, I would exercise daily, but eat mostly what I wanted.  I ate what I _thought_ was a good calorie range from when I've dieted before, but obviously that's not the way to do it.  I'm so glad I started this.


----------



## StayCool

Today was weigh in day. I'm down 1.8 lbs. I was surprised but excited. I've been eating a lot and do not feel deprived at all. I'm giving the credit to the longer runs I'm doing on Sundays. That definitely motivates me to keep going!!


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

Do most of you use the 49 extra points each week? I always go over just a few but really not more than 10 a week. I'm wondering if I should try to use more. Thanks, I'm just curious what the consensus is.


----------



## StayCool

Grumpy's Wife said:


> Do most of you use the 49 extra points each week? I always go over just a few but really not more than 10 a week. I'm wondering if I should try to use more. Thanks, I'm just curious what the consensus is.



This is one of those questions that you will get a lot of different answers to. Some people use every single point coming to them. Others barely dip into them. Before I started exercising I did not use all of my points. I would dip into them kind of like you are. Here and there depending on the day. If I had used them all, I probably would not have lost anything. Now I am committed to running 3 days a week and trying to do a day of cardio, I could not imagine not using them. I would be miserable. Best advice is experiment with them and see what works for you.


----------



## rlbklein

JillyBean1899 said:


> I know that every other Friday we go to Red Lobster for lunch.  I get the Sailor's platter (grilled fish, shrimp scampi, fried shrimp) and it's a 7 pointer.  2 Sides of grilled veggies and a biscuit and my meal is a 13.  Not the best, but not horrible, either, especially since some of the things on that menu are 35 points



Are those numbers correct? It seems extremely low to me. How are you calculating? Because if it's correct, then I'm gonna ask hubby to take me to Red Lobster!!!


----------



## StayCool

I just wanted to comment on the thyroid thing. About 6 years ago I was considering gastric bypass surgery (and was one of those people that had not tried, but anyway) and part of it was having my thyroid checked. I found out that I was hypothyroid and the surgeon refused to do anything until I was stabilized on medication. I've been on it for years now and it didn't matter as far as weight control. I am still overweight and it is all due to the food I put in my mouth. Thyroid can impact weight loss but it *usually* is more of what we eat. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## myadventurebook

StayCool said:


> I just wanted to comment on the thyroid thing. About 6 years ago I was considering gastric bypass surgery (and was one of those people that had not tried, but anyway) and part of it was having my thyroid checked. I found out that I was hypothyroid and the surgeon refused to do anything until I was stabilized on medication. I've been on it for years now and it didn't matter as far as weight control. I am still overweight and it is all due to the food I put in my mouth. Thyroid can impact weight loss but it *usually* is more of what we eat. Just my 2 cents.



I was trying to lose weight for a few months before going on WW.  Looking back on it, I wasn't going about it correctly and that's why I wasn't losing.  I was indulging in too many snacks and adult beverages.  However, at the time it seemed like something was wrong.  

My mom has low thyroid and has trouble losing weight even though she eats like a bird, so she thought that might have been the problem.  That, plus my gyno suspected a problem years ago and I never had it checked out.  I also have a lot of other symptoms of low thyroid, like constant fatigue, hair falling out, brittle nails, etc.  I still have all of those other than the fatigue for the most part.

My mom encouraged me to get it looked at, and I'm glad I did because it was the final push that made me realize I was the problem- not some phantom health issue.


----------



## StayCool

myadventurebook said:


> My mom encouraged me to get it looked at, and I'm glad I did because it was the final push that made me realize I was the problem- not some phantom health issue.



I understand that feeling. When I found out I was hypothyroid my first thought was along the lines of "well I will start taking the medicine and I will just lose weight". I did not think for a second that it was my fault. In my case it was totally my fault. I was eating tons of high fat foods and drinking gas station cappuccinos like they were going out of style. It was still years after that diagnosis that I came to the conclusion that *I* had to be the one to do something about it. What can I say? I'm a slow learner.  lol


----------



## weswife

Hello!

I enjoyed reading all of the posts! The before and after pics were wonderful! My friend and I joined 2 weeks ago. We could not go last week due to a snow storm... this will be our 1st weigh in but it will be for 2 weeks! We are looking forward to our weigh in. I went to WW about 13 years ago and got to my goal weight... the most wonderful feeling! I am back at it at the highest weight I have ever been. My friend has never went... she is desperately trying to conceive a baby the doctor recommended she lose weight. Even 10% increases her chances! So, we are waiting for 530 to come! I hope to lose 70 lbs. This will not make me super skinny by any means but I will feel comfortable with my body. My goal weight would be to lose 90-100 lbs. EEeeekkkk! Anyway, looking forward to the progress. My DH took my pic 2 weeks ago and I will continue with the pics


----------



## myadventurebook

StayCool said:


> I understand that feeling. When I found out I was hypothyroid my first thought was along the lines of "well I will start taking the medicine and I will just lose weight". I did not think for a second that it was my fault. In my case it was totally my fault. I was eating tons of high fat foods and drinking gas station cappuccinos like they were going out of style. It was still years after that diagnosis that I came to the conclusion that *I* had to be the one to do something about it. What can I say? I'm a slow learner.  lol



Yeah, exactly the same thing here.  I'm _still_ learning.  I hate exercising, and I am not big into fruits or veggies unless someone sets it down in front of me (lazy).   I feel lucky that I lost any weight at all to be honest.  I wish I was more motivated, but it's hard because my boyfriend eats so much junk food and is really skinny/underweight so I become the green eyed monster and just want to do what he's doing.


----------



## GAGirlInVA

I'm up 1.2 but it wasn't unexpected. 

I'm having some stomach issues after my surgery 2 weeks ago.  (Constipation, lack of appetite, etc)  

So I'm not too terribly worried about it.  I am also under a good bit of stress right now so I've tended to snack a bit more than usual. 

Things should settle a bit this week, so I think I'll be good.  I'm also completely cleared so I can go back to the gym. 

Even with this set back I'm down 19 lbs!  In 17 weeks!


----------



## StayCool

myadventurebook said:


> Yeah, exactly the same thing here.  I'm _still_ learning.  I hate exercising, and I am not big into fruits or veggies unless someone sets it down in front of me (lazy).   I feel lucky that I lost any weight at all to be honest.  I wish I was more motivated, but it's hard because my boyfriend eats so much junk food and is really skinny/underweight so I become the green eyed monster and just want to do what he's doing.



I've taken to prepping foods on the weekend for the week so it is easier to grab and go. I still have my days that I do not want to prepare healthy food, but it helps. My husband is overweight but does not care to do anything about it so I can understand the jealousy of watching someone eat whatever they want. This time around I started truly exercising and it makes me feel good. That is my motivation to keep going. That and if I run 3 times a week and cross-train once a week, I can eat more of what I want to eat. It's a trade off. 



GAGirlInVA said:


> I'm up 1.2 but it wasn't unexpected.
> 
> I'm having some stomach issues after my surgery 2 weeks ago.  (Constipation, lack of appetite, etc)
> 
> So I'm not too terribly worried about it.  I am also under a good bit of stress right now so I've tended to snack a bit more than usual.
> 
> Things should settle a bit this week, so I think I'll be good.  I'm also completely cleared so I can go back to the gym.



 Here's to a better recovery! Hopefully the gym will help lower your stress levels as well. I know I have to work not to eat my emotions sometimes. It's tough.


----------



## GAGirlInVA

StayCool said:


> Here's to a better recovery! Hopefully the gym will help lower your stress levels as well. I know I have to work not to eat my emotions sometimes. It's tough.


 

YES!  My husband was traveling on business last week and I came down with a headcold.  It was just a matter of survival last week. LOL 

This weekend we are going to Busch Gardens so I'll do a lot of walking!


----------



## Butterfly123

Hello fellow WW people!  I'd love to join your group!  A little bit about me...I lost about 25 lbs with WW online back when it was the Momentum plan.  I really enjoyed it, but eventually after I hit goal I started using the free sites like My Fitness Pal to maintain in order to save some money.  Well now menopause has hit (I'm 50) and over the last couple of years have put about half of my weight back on.  So I'm back on WW online to take it off again.  I signed up last Thursday, and am going to have Friday be my weigh in day.  I'm excited to be back, and I'm excited to get this weight off.   The way my metabolism is now, it may take me longer than before, but it's healthy eating, and I'm in it for the long haul.  I use a Fitbit to track my steps, and my goal is 10,000 steps a day (of course I forgot to wear it on my walk this morning *sigh*)

Anyway, I'm looking forward to "meeting" you, and joining in for support!


----------



## weswife

I wanted to report back! I lost 6.2 in 2 weeks! My friend lost 10.2!!! We were so excited/happy!!!!! Now on to week 3!

Have a great week everyone!!!!


----------



## JillyBean1899

rlbklein said:


> Are those numbers correct? It seems extremely low to me. How are you calculating? Because if it's correct, then I'm gonna ask hubby to take me to Red Lobster!!!



They're directly off the WW app.  If you go to the tracker you can browse by restaurant.  I found a way to sort it by the points value at one time, but can't remember how to do it now.  You can search at the top, though, for stuff.  I assume the meal info is the main part of the meal itself (so it's telling me the Sailor's Platter is 7 points for the fish and 2 types of shrimp) and then I have to add the points for the sides (and biscuits) myself.  You can get a second side instead of a salad if you don't like their salad choices, I usually get a double helping of grilled veggies, they're 1 point per serving.


----------



## nikkistevej

Well, went this morning, down 2.4, I am .4 away from my first goal of losing 25 lbs by my cruise, which we leave next Saturday, I got this!!!! So proud, I actually stuck to it! Now, when I get back I have 50 more to go, but baby steps are how I have to do it, or it gets too overwhelming.


----------



## Psychodisney

nikkistevej said:


> Well, went this morning, down 2.4, I am .4 away from my first goal of losing 25 lbs by my cruise, which we leave next Saturday, I got this!!!! So proud, I actually stuck to it! Now, when I get back I have 50 more to go, but baby steps are how I have to do it, or it gets too overwhelming.


Congratulations!  That is awesome.  I was down 1.8 this week after a week at WDW!  Got my 5% and taking baby steps to my goal.  I'm down 14.2....first big goal is 25.....would like to lose 20-30 more after that!

Personal victory this morning:  I provided breakfast for my DD's soccer team.  I bought Einstein bagels and have no desire to eat one! (Knowing 1 would turn into 2 or 3).  I think my mindset has actually changed!


----------



## bumbershoot

Well, I had to pay for my meeting this week*.  1.2 above the 2 pound range from goal.  Whoops!  Of course, if I had weighed in 5 days ago it would have been worse.  I know what to do, just gotta keep doing it!


*for meeting members at Lifetime, if you're more than 2 lbs over your stated goal weight, you get to pay for the meeting.  Once you're back down you don't pay and you are "free lifetime" again.





Psychodisney said:


> I bought Einstein bagels and have no desire to eat one! (Knowing 1 would turn into 2 or 3).  I think my mindset has actually changed!



Woo!

Hey I noticed that your signature isn't working.  I think the ticker site you're using is one that the Dis blocks, because it's all *****ed out.  If you want those tickers up, you have to find a non-blocked ticker site.  Hope you don't mind me telling you that.





StayCool said:


> It was still years after that diagnosis that I came to the conclusion that *I* had to be the one to do something about it. What can I say? I'm a slow learner.  lol



I hear ya.

I actually have an Exercise Science degree.  I took a nutrition course my junior year and we had to track everything we ate and all exercise for something like a month or two.  This was in '89-ish so it was all on paper (no smartphones, no apps, ach the stone ages!), and then we had to figure out all the calories, etc, for what we ate.

Over that relatively short period of time I had gained weight, and was being all mystified, and my teacher/advisor tried to knock it into my skull that eating 2 or even 3 poppyseed muffins from the Food Service on campus was probably MORE than the amount of total calories I should be eating in a whole day!  And those were *part* of breakfast and then snacks.  Denial is scary.  

This is my 4th time through WW.  I've never even gotten close to goal, let alone hit Lifetime, until this time.  Each time I went back I had more to lose.  Denial denial...  And NOT wanting to deny my tastebuds all of that tasty goodness.




myadventurebook said:


> This is so funny because I actually _did _have my thyroid checked prior to going on WW.  I had absolutely nothing wrong, even though I was showing a lot of the symptoms of low thyroid.  My doctor's recommendation? WW.
> 
> Before WW, I would exercise daily, but eat mostly what I wanted.  I ate what I _thought_ was a good calorie range from when I've dieted before, but obviously that's not the way to do it.  I'm so glad I started this.



One of the most important parts of WW is simply the act of writing things down.  It's amazing how much you can forget by the end of the day, even when you think you're being mindful!  DH doesn't track during the day, and don't tell him but I think that's one of the reasons he isn't having as much success as he wants to have.  I think he just flat out forgets things he eats.  Since his company brings in food at least once a week, and sometimes more often than that, if he forgets something it can be major.





Grumpy's Wife said:


> Do most of you use the 49 extra points each week? I always go over just a few but really not more than 10 a week. I'm wondering if I should try to use more. Thanks, I'm just curious what the consensus is.



I personally eat all Weeklies and all carefully calculated Activity points.  I didn't start off doing that, because in the 3 previous times I went through WW I didn't use "extra" points.  They scared me.  I thought they were cheating.  

Now, with me personally, what that caused was nearly an eating disorder, but because I'm not actually interested in anorexia I would then lose all control and REALLY "cheat".  And then I wouldn't weigh in.  And wouldn't go to meetings.  And gain.  

I cannot remember who it was who suggested I try the Weeklies, but it was maybe a month or so into this journey.  I did it for a few weeks and continued to lose just fine.  Then I started to walk/jog and I got a heart rate monitor (3 months into WW) and started calculating and eating activity points.  (calculated it as 1 AP for every 80 calories burned).  And I continued to lose just fine.

I am a serious volume eater, so I've been SO glad to know that I can do this.  I also eat a lot of fruits and veggies, which helps with the volume thing.



But alllll of that said, that's me.  For whatever reason, my short, 44 year old self is able to do that.  It isn't that way for everyone, so it's important to find out.

IMO, it's good to find out.  To me, losing at 26 points per day is fine; but *if* I can lose at 36 pts per day...why not do it?  


And all of THAT said...it's pretty consistent that those of us who eat all points coming to us are *incredibly* careful (or are supposed to be incredibly careful) with calculating the points of what we eat.  No illicit snacking.  No extra lick of peanut butter.  None of that.  Because if you're eating to the limit, there is no wiggle room.

And we can all see that I've been being naughty and imprecise in my tracking, given the fact that I got to pay for this week's meeting.  (but I will say that this is the result of probably over a month of being slightly naughty most days...not just a week of extra bits of ice cream)





rlbklein said:


> Are those numbers correct? It seems extremely low to me. How are you calculating? Because if it's correct, then I'm gonna ask hubby to take me to Red Lobster!!!



I would probably want to make sure what the *serving* sizes are, according to them.  Although looking at the specific example even on the RL nutrition PDF, the calories match up pretty well with the 7 points, and it doesn't state a different portion size vs what's on the plate.  But I might make extra-sure, especially if it's a routine indulgence.  





myadventurebook said:


> My mom has low thyroid and has trouble losing weight even though she eats like a bird, so she thought that might have been the problem.  That, plus my gyno suspected a problem years ago and I never had it checked out.  I also have a lot of other symptoms of low thyroid, like constant fatigue, hair falling out, brittle nails, etc.  I still have all of those other than the fatigue for the most part.
> 
> My mom encouraged me to get it looked at, and I'm glad I did because it was the final push that made me realize I was the problem- not some phantom health issue.



I knew that my cousin and aunt have thyroid problems (they can't eat even a bit of soy because it messes it up even more, that's how sensitive they are), but I recently found out that my mom did, too.  Turns out I seem to be pretty lucky, because their problems are (and my mom's was) pretty severe!  

Hair and nails...just one thing to make sure of (I'm not saying it's THE cause, but it probably won't hurt) is to get in your good oils!  And remember that 2 teaspoons of oil is the *minimum*, not the max.  Many people find that their hair and nails get much healthier once they make sure they are getting good oils into their diets.


----------



## rlbklein

nikkistevej said:


> Well, went this morning, down 2.4, I am .4 away from my first goal of losing 25 lbs by my cruise, which we leave next Saturday, I got this!!!! So proud, I actually stuck to it! Now, when I get back I have 50 more to go, but baby steps are how I have to do it, or it gets too overwhelming.



Woo hoo! Congrats!


----------



## myadventurebook

So I have noticed over the past few weeks that my scale will give me the same exact weight no matter what I eat or what time of the day it is.  I looked it up and it turns out the scale is defective, and that many users have this problem.  Today was my weigh-in day, so it looks like I'm off to Target to purchase a new scale.  Unfortunately I don't have the receipt for the old one anymore, so it's just going to have to be thrown out.  I did buy it pretty recently as I have just moved in with the BF, but oh well.

In case anyone is on the market for a new scale, do not buy the WW Body Fat Scale.  Apparently many WW scales are defective, but this one especially causes problems for a lot of people.  I should have read reviews before I bought one, but I didn't realize scales could have so many problems.  I didn't think the technology was that complicated.

Anyway, it just stinks that I am going to have to get used to a whole new scale now.  Maybe I wasn't losing weight after all! 

I'll be back in a few hours to report my weight on the new scale...


----------



## Psychodisney

i have a WW scale I bought a couple of years ago and have noticed a similar problem.  It seems to stick with a particular weight and then.....magically drop about 1.5 lbs. It is not in agreement weekly with my meeting weighins, but overall is close.

I'd rather spend my money on new smaller size clothes than a new scale!


----------



## myadventurebook

I don't go to meetings so I definitely need something that I can rely on.  Today it said I weighed 14 pounds less than i did yesterday, then I stepped on a second time and it said I had gained 12 lbs back.  That was the last straw for me.  Also, I use the same outfit to weigh myself each week and always weigh myself standing straight up with my arms at my side, so it's not that.

I bought something cheap from Wal Mart that had good reviews.  I figure it might not be entirely accurate, but at least it will tell me when I'm fluctuating.  I tested it in a few different spots in my house and it gave me a bunch of weights from 167.6-169.1.  I do not get why that happens.  For the most part though, it weighed me at 167.6, which is close to what my WW scale said.  

I had to do a lot of tinkering to get it to that point on my WW scale, though.  I figured out that if I weighed something neutral before weighing myself, like a dumbbell, my WW scale would weigh me more accurately.  It's getting to the point now where it doesn't even weigh the dumbbells correctly anymore.  The thing just stinks.

Anyway, mission accomplished (I hope....?).



PS- The meetings do cost extra, right?  I keep getting conflicting answers on that.  I've been scared of going to them but I feel like they'd make me more accountable.  If they cost more though I definitely can't afford it.


----------



## nikkistevej

Psychodisney said:


> Congratulations!  That is awesome.  I was down 1.8 this week after a week at WDW!  Got my 5% and taking baby steps to my goal.  I'm down 14.2....first big goal is 25.....would like to lose 20-30 more after that!
> 
> Personal victory this morning:  I provided breakfast for my DD's soccer team.  I bought Einstein bagels and have no desire to eat one! (Knowing 1 would turn into 2 or 3).  I think my mindset has actually changed!





rlbklein said:


> Woo hoo! Congrats!



Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## StayCool

myadventurebook said:


> I bought something cheap from Wal Mart that had good reviews.  I figure it might not be entirely accurate, but at least it will tell me when I'm fluctuating.  I tested it in a few different spots in my house and it gave me a bunch of weights from 167.6-169.1.  I do not get why that happens.  For the most part though, it weighed me at 167.6, which is close to what my WW scale said.
> 
> PS- The meetings do cost extra, right?  I keep getting conflicting answers on that.  I've been scared of going to them but I feel like they'd make me more accountable.  If they cost more though I definitely can't afford it.



Keep the scale in one place and use it there consistently. Even if the number is not 100% correct, the loss should be so you won't have to wonder if the losses are true. 

Meetings to cost extra above the online cost. I'm not sure how much because I am online only.


----------



## cepmom

myadventurebook said:


> PS- The meetings do cost extra, right?  I keep getting conflicting answers on that.  I've been scared of going to them but I feel like they'd make me more accountable.  If they cost more though I definitely can't afford it.



The meetings fees are different than the online fees. Meetings in most areas are $14/week, or 17 week pass for $209, or Monthly Pass for $42.95/month.

Instead of paying for the online only (which is according to the website is $5 per week, when you buy the 3 month plan), and then the meeting separately (which is either $14 per week or $12.29 per week, when you buy the 17 week pass) you could get the monthly pass for $42.95 per month (breaks down to $9.92 on average per week) The MP includes eTools as well for no additional charge. If you could find a way to work the extra $5 per week into your budget, I think you'd find the meetings helpful, many people find that the accountability is a key factor.


----------



## StayCool

Today was weigh in for me. I am going to try to post them each week so I can be more accountable. I was up 1.4 lbs this morning. I was not surprised because I am really sore from the 5k on Sunday. Plus I had good losses the last two weeks and believe that I have indulged a little too much due to that. And I fell off on tracking. *sigh* So, starting a new week today. I'm headed to Boston for a conference tomorrow and won't be home until Saturday evening. I'm looking for portable snacks I can have in my hotel room. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Psychodisney

Will you have a mini fridge or microwave?  You could get away with apples, bananas and oranges without a refrigerator.  Raw almonds.  Small bags of microwave popcorn.  Gum to keep your mouth busy.


----------



## StayCool

Psychodisney said:


> Will you have a mini fridge or microwave?  You could get away with apples, bananas and oranges without a refrigerator.  Raw almonds.  Small bags of microwave popcorn.  Gum to keep your mouth busy.



I'm not sure about a frig but I'm pretty sure no microwave. I am going to pack some of that stuff. The conference will have a continental breakfast so I should be able to get some fruit in the morning hopefully. I'm not going to know anyone there so hopefully I will meet some people to get food with. I'm not big on exploring cities alone. lol I will have to run for some snacks in the morning.


----------



## WalkingintheFog

hey all!   I'm back to WW to shed the 12 lbs that gradually crept on after hitting Lifetime.

I threw out much of my Momentum material to switch to Points Plus, but regret that, as the old 3 month Journals (2009 and 2010) had some really great recipes in them.

If anyone has those, could they please post or PM to me, a listing of those recipes?
I seem to have kept 1 or 2, but would like a list to remind myself which ones I enjoyed that I should track down!

Thanks!


----------



## Caseheidi

WalkingintheFog said:


> hey all!   I'm back to WW to shed the 12 lbs that gradually crept on after hitting Lifetime.
> 
> I threw out much of my Momentum material to switch to Points Plus, but regret that, as the old 3 month Journals (2009 and 2010) had some really great recipes in them.
> 
> If anyone has those, could they please post or PM to me, a listing of those recipes?
> I seem to have kept 1 or 2, but would like a list to remind myself which ones I enjoyed that I should track down!
> 
> Thanks!



Just an idea, but check the weight tracker for the recipes you remember ( if you know the name). I have searched for some really old WW recipes I no longer to find them already in the tracker online. It has been real handy.


----------



## StayCool

Well I am back from Boston. Today was weigh in day and I was up. Didn't really surprise me. I did not track while I was gone but in general I think I did ok with my eating habits. I never finished any of my food and was good about stopping when I was full vs. being a member of the clean plate club like I usually am. For some reason I am retaining a lot of water. My stupid foot is still swollen too. Idk.  Anyway, my goal for the week is to track everything and completely increase my water intake which fell off a lot last week. I also haven't ran in 2 weeks due to my foot. So tomorrow, as long as there is no pain I will be on the treadmill. Hoping all goes well.


----------



## Psychodisney

No worries.  You can't control what is in restaurant food (hidden oils and salt).  You did your best....and now you move on.  What's going on with your foot?  If you can't run, maybe use this as a time to try some weight training/strength work outs.  Have a great week!


----------



## StayCool

Psychodisney said:


> No worries.  You can't control what is in restaurant food (hidden oils and salt).  You did your best....and now you move on.  What's going on with your foot?  If you can't run, maybe use this as a time to try some weight training/strength work outs.  Have a great week!



I'm not really sure what happened with my foot.  After a day of walking around and doing some shopping my foot ballooned up and was sore. The swelling keeps coming and going but the pain is gone. It did not swell yesterday at all so I got on the treadmill for half a mile this morning to see what happens. I really pushed myself for that half mile and I'm just going to watch and see what happens the rest of the day. If nothing happens, then on Friday I am going to try to get back in the groove of running three times a week. I'm thinking of adding the squat challenge to my workout routine also.


----------



## StayCool

Ugh. I can't get motivated!!! Not tracking and completely off course since Boston.


----------



## bumbershoot

StayCool said:


> Ugh. I can't get motivated!!! Not tracking and completely off course since Boston.



Stay strong, be strong!  You can start tracking again, I know you can!  If you can't control the food yet, at least track what you are doing.  No matter how much it hurts, just track it.

Do what I say, not what I did to myself, LOL.  After my January of sickness and February of trying to feel better, apparently I was overeating, not tracking, and lying to myself.  It took a good while for it to catch up to me (apparently it takes me WEEKS to create pounds of fat from concerted efforts at eating lots of food), but catch up it did!  I still have my free etools vouchers for that to be free, but I'm getting to pay for my meetings!  I've now paid for 3 meetings this month.  Today I missed it by .4 lbs.   

So I'll probably have my Monthly Weigh-In At Goal in the last meeting of the month...only to have to do it again the following week!  

3 weeks of paying full price for meetings is more than DH's monthly pass.  Augh.


So get back on track, or at least start trackING.  You'll feel so much better about everything if you at least track.


How is your foot?  Is it any better?  Have you figured out what you did or how you did it?


----------



## StayCool

bumbershoot said:


> Stay strong, be strong!  You can start tracking again, I know you can!  If you can't control the food yet, at least track what you are doing.  No matter how much it hurts, just track it.
> 
> Do what I say, not what I did to myself, LOL.  After my January of sickness and February of trying to feel better, apparently I was overeating, not tracking, and lying to myself.  It took a good while for it to catch up to me (apparently it takes me WEEKS to create pounds of fat from concerted efforts at eating lots of food), but catch up it did!  I still have my free etools vouchers for that to be free, but I'm getting to pay for my meetings!  I've now paid for 3 meetings this month.  Today I missed it by .4 lbs.
> 
> So I'll probably have my Monthly Weigh-In At Goal in the last meeting of the month...only to have to do it again the following week!
> 
> 3 weeks of paying full price for meetings is more than DH's monthly pass.  Augh.
> 
> 
> So get back on track, or at least start trackING.  You'll feel so much better about everything if you at least track.
> 
> 
> How is your foot?  Is it any better?  Have you figured out what you did or how you did it?



Part of my problem is that lately I don't know what the point value of foods are that I am eating and I don't really have a way to calculate them. Another excuse is that it is getting warm out which means that I am out on the deck in the evening enjoying an alcoholic beverage (just one) almost nightly. I don't usually do that. Another is that I haven't exercised in 2 weeks and that is partly because of my foot and partly because I am making excuses that I am too busy. Tonight I am having Easter dinner, so there's my next excuse. Erf. 

On the plus side, I did fill my frig with healthy foods when I went grocery shopping on Friday so it should be easier to get on track this week. I am going to run tomorrow, either on the treadmill or outside. I just need to do it. I never did figure out exactly what the deal with my foot was. I rested it and it feels fine to walk on. If I push on the top of my foot it is still sore, but nothing like it was and there is no swelling. Sooo.... time to get off my butt and go. If nothing else I have to be able to run 10 miles by October! 

As for your situation, I am proud of the fact that you have *caught* yourself without entirely sliding back into your old habits. It does suck about the cost of the meetings but you did not undo all your hard work and that is great!  I hope to get to that point someday.


----------



## bumbershoot

StayCool said:


> Part of my problem is that lately I don't know what the point value of foods are that I am eating and I don't really have a way to calculate them. Another excuse is that it is getting warm out which means that I am out on the deck in the evening enjoying an alcoholic beverage (just one) almost nightly. I don't usually do that. Another is that I haven't exercised in 2 weeks and that is partly because of my foot and partly because I am making excuses that I am too busy. Tonight I am having Easter dinner, so there's my next excuse. Erf.





At least you know what you're doing.     Take our victories where we find them!  You are here, you are talking and sharing, you are yearning to get some exercise...you're doing wonderfully, I think.  

DH travels for work, and deals with the same problem of not knowing how to count foods.  After months and months of plateauing or gaining (then losing exactly what he gained, which is its own plateau type) he's grown sick of it, and is now taking what the tracker says for a restaurant food and doubling it.  


Mmm, adult beverages....  I, sadly, have nearly had to give them all up.    One, my taste has totally changed and I don't like the beers I used to like (I'm mainly a beer drinker)...two, my stomach can't deal with as much booze as I WANT to drink, LOL...three, total lightweight now, even more so than before...four, it destroys my own personal weight loss/maintenance efforts.  So sad.  But then we loop to #1 where I don't like much that I used to like, and I feel less rotten about it.


As for my stuff...this time really feels like THE time!  Although I never even got close to goal in my previous 3 times doing WW, when I would start gaining I would stop going to meetings and would eat to console myself.  And I never got rid of old clothes, before, so I wasn't in financial pain because of the gain.  This time I would have to search through piles of to-be-donated clothes to find the next size or two up, but then I'd be out of luck because they are gone.  

It's weird when I think about it, because emotionally it FEELS like as big a deal as it did 80+ pounds ago, but then I hear what I'm saying and realize I don't need to freak out quite yet.  Then I have more rounds of circular conversation with myself and then go have a banana, LOL.


----------



## StayCool

bumbershoot said:


> Mmm, adult beverages....  I, sadly, have nearly had to give them all up.    One, my taste has totally changed and I don't like the beers I used to like (I'm mainly a beer drinker)...two, my stomach can't deal with as much booze as I WANT to drink, LOL...three, total lightweight now, even more so than before...four, it destroys my own personal weight loss/maintenance efforts.  So sad.  But then we loop to #1 where I don't like much that I used to like, and I feel less rotten about it.
> 
> It's weird when I think about it, because emotionally it FEELS like as big a deal as it did 80+ pounds ago, but then I hear what I'm saying and realize I don't need to freak out quite yet.  Then I have more rounds of circular conversation with myself and then go have a banana, LOL.



I'm not a big drinker but I like to have a glass of wine or a cocktail or two each week. Since the weather has been wonderful the last few days I've had at least one drink daily. 

I can understand how emotionally it feels the same. That mental struggle does not go away just because you meet goal. You know that if you backslide how difficult it can be to get back to goal. 

Today I did get outside and run... sort of. I've definitely lost some endurance and running on the treadmill is not same! I only went a mile and I walked more than I would have liked. But I got out there. It is kind of funny but I have a war with myself. I don't like to run. But I want to be able to run. Weird huh?


----------



## StayCool

So I weighed in today and was down 1.4 lbs.  That's without tracking all week. I don't know how or why but I will take it. This morning I have already tracked breakfast and lunch. Hopefully I can keep it up tonight. That is where I am most likely to fall off. Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## StayCool

I have a MRI on my foot on Friday. The PA saw a spot on my xray but is not sure what it is. Guess time will tell. I'm pretty bummed though.


----------



## Psychodisney

StayCool said:


> I have a MRI on my foot on Friday. The PA saw a spot on my xray but is not sure what it is. Guess time will tell. I'm pretty bummed though.


Sorry to hear about your foot.  At least the MRI will diagnose it.  
Don't let this derail you.  Runners have a unique personality  and many try to run through anything!! Respect your body.  You don't need to run to lose weight.
Hang in there and good luck with the MRI.  Coincidentally, my DD is having one tomorrow on her leg.  The MD thinks either a stress fracture or something called exertional compartment syndrome.  Really hoping for the stress fracture diagnosis!

Now for my good news, I'm in ONEderland for the first time in 6 years!


----------



## StayCool

Psychodisney said:


> Sorry to hear about your foot.  At least the MRI will diagnose it.
> Don't let this derail you.  Runners have a unique personality  and many try to run through anything!! Respect your body.  You don't need to run to lose weight.
> Hang in there and good luck with the MRI.  Coincidentally, my DD is having one tomorrow on her leg.  The MD thinks either a stress fracture or something called exertional compartment syndrome.  Really hoping for the stress fracture diagnosis!
> 
> Now for my good news, I'm in ONEderland for the first time in 6 years!



Yay on Onederland!!! And I hope your daughter has a stress fracture, much better than compartment syndrome! 

I'm just going to have to focus on doing WW the way it is supposed to be. When I'm running I have a little more wiggle room. Hopefully I'm just making a big deal out of nothing.


----------



## Psychodisney

Thanks for the "Yay".  It's fun to share with people who understand.
I was just reading something about the spice tumeric and it's antiinflammatory properties.  I've been using a nutribullet for smoothies and am going to try it.  Maybe that might help with your foot.


----------



## StayCool

Psychodisney said:


> Thanks for the "Yay".  It's fun to share with people who understand.
> I was just reading something about the spice tumeric and it's antiinflammatory properties.  I've been using a nutribullet for smoothies and am going to try it.  Maybe that might help with your foot.



Onederland is an amazing place to be. It has been about 8 years since I've seen it. I think I will throw a party once I get there! lol

I have heard of turmeric and one of my nurses uses it for her arthritis pain. She swears by it. It would probably be better for me than the ibuprofen that I most likely take too much of.  Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## pwdebbie

This plateau is killing me!  I'm actually up about two pounds now, so back to saying I've lost 90 lbs instead of 92.  Between trip to the beach, Easter, and our anniversary, I have not been making WW choices.  Yesterday was our anniversary and I wracked up a total of 65 points for the day -- and really didn't eat that much!  It is just what I chose to eat that caused the points (quiche for breakfast, filet mignon at lunch and sour cream and butter on my potato).  I knew I would be over but I was shocked when I finally sat down with my tracker and added everything in.  

Dh kept telling me to skip the meeting this week since I knew I was up from Easter eating, but I told him that if I skip once it makes it that much easier to skip the next time.  So I went and was up .6.  Then we had our anniversary blow out Wednesday but today I felt ready to get back into the groove of things.  I still have points left and don't feel like eating anything.

Staycool -- When will you find out about your MRI?  

Psychodisney -- Yay for onderland!


----------



## StayCool

pwdebbie said:


> This plateau is killing me!  I'm actually up about two pounds now, so back to saying I've lost 90 lbs instead of 92.  Between trip to the beach, Easter, and our anniversary, I have not been making WW choices.  Yesterday was our anniversary and I wracked up a total of 65 points for the day -- and really didn't eat that much!  It is just what I chose to eat that caused the points (quiche for breakfast, filet mignon at lunch and sour cream and butter on my potato).  I knew I would be over but I was shocked when I finally sat down with my tracker and added everything in.
> 
> Dh kept telling me to skip the meeting this week since I knew I was up from Easter eating, but I told him that if I skip once it makes it that much easier to skip the next time.  So I went and was up .6.  Then we had our anniversary blow out Wednesday but today I felt ready to get back into the groove of things.  I still have points left and don't feel like eating anything.
> 
> Staycool -- When will you find out about your MRI?
> 
> Psychodisney -- Yay for onderland!



You were right not to skip your meeting. That is a slippery slope and you have worked so hard to get to where you are. You've had a couple of crazy weeks. But the holiday is over and so is your anniversary. The joy of WW is the ability to start over every day. You've got this! 

They called me to today and moved my appointment from tomorrow to next Thursday.  My insurance has not approved the MRI yet so they won't do it. So tomorrow I get to pick up that lovely boot.  The best part is that my work is having a formal gala for a fundraiser. So I will be all decked out with my boot. lol


----------



## stayhomemom77

Alright ladies and gents...

I REALLY need you!! 

I hate the new pointsplus program, so I plan to follow the old points program at home but I totally need to be held accountable to someone and who better that Disney lovers like me?!?

I am starting today...I weighed in this morning  , cried a little and then decided to find this thread. I can't afford to gain another ounce!!

I have my tracking sheets all printed and filed in my binder and the house is filled with healthy food and a few low point treats.  

I need to lose 100 pounds, which seems daunting but I'm going to set my first goal at 20 and start working towards that.

I generally walk 40 mins or so every day and as a family, we have set a goal to do one of the 5K training plans (this is week three of a nine week program) so that's 90 mins a week of walking/jogging.

My weakness for snacking hits between 7 pm and 11 pm and once I start, I just can't seem to stop myself.  I have to find a way to stop eating when I run out of points!

Any suggestions??


----------



## bumbershoot

stayhomemom77 said:


> Alright ladies and gents...
> 
> I REALLY need you!!
> 
> I hate the new pointsplus program, so I plan to follow the old points program at home but I totally need to be held accountable to someone and who better that Disney lovers like me?!?
> 
> *What do you hate about PP?  It's not really new; it's been out since, I believe, 2011.  The only thing that has changed since then has been communication about it and Simple Start (but that's not PP).  What program did you follow before?  I first did WW in '00 and loved that program.  Never hit goal.  Went back in '02 and was OK with that program (though I still used it as a "let's see how few points I can eat" program)...never hit goal...got to my wedding day, 2 weeks later was pregnant, went off of WW.  Went back a year later, refused to follow anything in the program, quit.  7 years later went back, thought I would hate Points Plus but followed it, this time ate ALL points coming to me, found true success.
> 
> My point is...there are many old programs.    All are good if you actually do them, and although I thought I would seek out my ancient '00 plan materials, I'm glad I gave PP a try.*
> 
> I am starting today...I weighed in this morning  , cried a little and then decided to find this thread. I can't afford to gain another ounce!!
> 
> I have my tracking sheets all printed and filed in my binder and the house is filled with healthy food and a few low point treats.
> 
> *At the beginning it's about portion control and doing what you can do to change your mindset, but don't forget that indulgences are a part of the program and life.  I personally would have quit if the only treats I could have were low point.  In fact it was that mindset that caused me to quit each time (apart from the being pregnant part...though I certainly could have continued to be mindful of what I ate, but then it's hard when you feel you have no support and all you are dealing with are food aversions where you eat what you can)...felt I couldn't have good stuff, would have good stuff without planning for it, would go over points, would feel guilty, would quit, time and time again.  I feel that that is what makes this program and the communication about this program to be so different; they totally allow indulgences and as long as you plan for them, there's no need to have guilt over them.*
> 
> I need to lose 100 pounds, which seems daunting but I'm going to set my first goal at 20 and start working towards that.
> 
> *One day, one healthIER choice, at a time!*
> 
> I generally walk 40 mins or so every day and as a family, we have set a goal to do one of the 5K training plans (this is week three of a nine week program) so that's 90 mins a week of walking/jogging.
> 
> My weakness for snacking hits between 7 pm and 11 pm and once I start, I just can't seem to stop myself.  I have to find a way to stop eating when I run out of points!
> 
> Any suggestions??




First step.  Plan for those hours.  Pre-track the sorts of foods that work for you.  Put 'em in there, look forward to them.  Have fun.  Don't feel guilty.  That's the point of planning!

But I do worry about using a different plan.  Depending on the plan, do you have to count points for fruits and veggies?  Because I gotta tell you, one of the best parts of PP for me is the zero point (most) fruits and veggies!  Those help me like nothing else.  They turn a sometimes paltry-seeming weighed-out 7 point portion of excellent ice cream into a fabulous treat with unsweetened frozen berries and cherries.  A huge salad with weighed out dressing is a great way to get my need for bulk in, while not going crazy with points.  And on those days where I work out hard, half (or sometimes a whole) avocado (always WEIGH the avocado! don't use the "1/4 of the most enormous avocado we've ever seen" tracker entry!) gives me the extra points I need so I don't faint (happened early in my increased activity on a bad bad day) and gives me good fats, etc.

If you don't get zero point veggies and most fruits...well it's going to be all about portion control and pre-tracking what you love to eat in the evenings.

To avoid eating at all (assuming you've been well nourished that day, not that you're starving yourself) in the evenings, you can go to bed, or if you really want to stay up,  you can take up knitting, needlepoint, sewing, scrapbooking...something that keeps your hands busy and gives you an urge to keep your hands sparkling clean.  You can't eat potato chips and do a hands-on craft, unless you want to get your work all greasy.


----------



## stayhomemom77

I was doing the program right before the switch in 2011 to pointsplus.

So...right in the middle of my week, my online tracker switched over and all my points were messed up for the week.  I was furious.  I didn't go to meetings at that time, I was only online so I didn't know the switch was coming and that it was mandatory.  

I faltered for a month on the new plan (and I had lost 55 pounds on the regular points plan up to that point), gained weight WHILE ON THE PROGRAM and eventually quit.  I was so mad that the change was non optional that I stayed away from WW entirely since then and obviously had only temporary success with the "fad" diets.  Eventually, I gained back every pound.

This last year has included a cross country move and a great deal of (extended) family drama and I'm tired of shopping in the plus size stores and the yo-yo diets.

I'd really like to hit goal before my 40th birthday (December 4th 2015) and the way I see it...the program where I had all the success three years ago is the way to do it!

I just really need someone to report to so I stick with it!  DH is too soft!


----------



## bumbershoot

stayhomemom77 said:


> I was doing the program right before the switch in 2011 to pointsplus.
> 
> So...right in the middle of my week, my online tracker switched over and all my points were messed up for the week.  I was furious.  I didn't go to meetings at that time, I was only online so I didn't know the switch was coming and that it was mandatory.



The slight change in plans between pre-wedding and post-baby drove me crazy, too.  I can totally empathize with the big huge change you experienced!

What do you think it was that caused the gain?  While they upped the number of points (er, pointsplus) we get from the old points programs, they also upped the number of points(plus) in various foods.  

It's funny what a mindgame that is for me; when I was doing WW in '00 I think I got something like 18 points (plus flex, or whatever those area called, which I never planned to use so if I used them it was a blow out and I would stop going) and to get 31 when I first started this program Feb '12 both boggled me AND made me feel happy.  Apart from zero point veggies and most fruits (and that now I eat all Weekly and Activity points), I eat the same amount of food as I did then...so for me it was just a mental thing.  

I'm not trying to combat you, by the way, I was really curious.   

If you can truly follow the old program, yay you!  (DS has been watching Suite Life of Zack and Cody episodes and I keep channeling London Tipton with "yay you", LOL)  I remember trying, back in '04/05ish, but I just needed the official stuff, to BE officially in the program.  [So that I could pay the company then refuse to follow it...I refused dairies, I refused oils, I refused to give up my massive, untracked, pieces of chocolate cake....oh man was I a mess then!  ]

Then again, I wasn't a member here then, and therefore didn't have this thread for support.  

My DH is too easy on me, too...and worse, when I overeat, HE overeats, then I try to match his food intake, which is a horrible mistake, and the cycle is bad bad bad. I hope you don't have that dynamic going on as well!


----------



## stayhomemom77

bumbershoot said:


> The slight change in plans between pre-wedding and post-baby drove me crazy, too.  I can totally empathize with the big huge change you experienced!
> 
> What do you think it was that caused the gain?  While they upped the number of points (er, pointsplus) we get from the old points programs, they also upped the number of points(plus) in various foods.
> 
> In all honesty...I don't know.  Nothing changed but the way I was able to track stuff...I just couldn't wrap my head around the new plan.  I was doing so well on the other program that being forced into a new one made me   .  I HATE that I can't just look at the specs and determine the points value based on calories, fat and fiber content.  That's what keeps me from trying again.
> 
> It's funny what a mindgame that is for me; when I was doing WW in '00 I think I got something like 18 points (plus flex, or whatever those area called, which I never planned to use so if I used them it was a blow out and I would stop going) and to get 31 when I first started this program Feb '12 both boggled me AND made me feel happy.  Apart from zero point veggies and most fruits (and that now I eat all Weekly and Activity points), I eat the same amount of food as I did then...so for me it was just a mental thing.
> 
> I'm not trying to combat you, by the way, I was really curious.
> 
> If you can truly follow the old program, yay you!  (DS has been watching Suite Life of Zack and Cody episodes and I keep channeling London Tipton with "yay you", LOL)  I remember trying, back in '04/05ish, but I just needed the official stuff, to BE officially in the program.  [So that I could pay the company then refuse to follow it...I refused dairies, I refused oils, I refused to give up my massive, untracked, pieces of chocolate cake....oh man was I a mess then!  ]
> 
> Then again, I wasn't a member here then, and therefore didn't have this thread for support.
> 
> This was my reasoning behind joining this thread.  When I stay on plan...everything is great...I just need to report to someone so I STAY on plan.
> 
> My DH is too easy on me, too...and worse, when I overeat, HE overeats, then I try to match his food intake, which is a horrible mistake, and the cycle is bad bad bad. I hope you don't have that dynamic going on as well!



No, thankfully we don't have that dynamic.  His choices don't affect me either way.  He can eat whatever he wants right in front of me and it doesn't bother me...he can also be strong whilst I hoover up everything in sight.  It's just that he's so gentle about it...he may say "you don't really need that" but it doesn't stop me.  Of course, he can't exactly say "hey fatty...step away from the ice cream.  Do you want to be a size 18 forever?"  Well, not without risking physical harm, anyway.


----------



## stayhomemom77

Okay...I am very pleased to report that I used all my daily points yesterday, but none of my flex points, and earned 4 activity points.

I weighed in this morning 3 pounds lighter!  I LOVE the first couple of weeks being back on track!!

So far, I've had a healthy, filling breakfast...I have a GREAT lunch planned and I've already earned 2 activity points and have another 2 for sure on deck and possibly another 3 after that (we are meant to do our 5K training today but the weather isn't great at the moment so it's a bit up in the air).

Tonight is taco night: lettuce, tomatoes, sour cream, marble cheese, black olives, hot peppers, flour tortillas, lean ground beef, refried beans.  I'm thinking of making a big taco salad and skipping the tortilla.  I may nip to the store for some tostidos and cheese sauce.


----------



## stayhomemom77

Down 7.1 lbs as of this morning...only 90 to go!!  

So far I have earned myself a respectable amount of activity points and I have been doing a great job of balancing healthy choices with little indulgences.  It's been effective at staving off the junk food cravings, so I'm on 

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Psychodisney

stayhomemom77 said:


> Down 7.1 lbs as of this morning...only 90 to go!!
> 
> So far I have earned myself a respectable amount of activity points and I have been doing a great job of balancing healthy choices with little indulgences.  It's been effective at staving off the junk food cravings, so I'm on
> 
> Have a great week everyone!



That's awesome!  Don't beat yourself up about the 90 lbs...focus on a short term goal to help keep you motivated.  You're off to an AWESOME start!


----------



## bumbershoot

DS had a dance convention last weekend so I didn't go to the meeting.

Today I made it back inside my goal range.  But, after chatting with the receptionist...we raised my goal weight a little bit.  At the very least that will mean I can wear more normal clothes instead of a yoga dress for weighin.  And at the most it allows me to not worry about all of this new working out I'm doing with heavier weights and muscles holding in water and the spin classes making my leg muscles do that, too...  Gives me breathing room.

And I've got my clothes to keep me from playing with that higher goal.

Whew.


----------



## stayhomemom77

Happy Monday!

Weigh in day for me.  

I lost a staggering 8.8 lbs last week!!  

Of course, I realized that week one was going to be a higher loss week, since it was the first week back on plan, but I didn't think it was going to be quite this high.

Anyway, I need to lose a minimum of 97.5 lbs to make goal so that means I have only 88.7 to go!

In terms of NSV's this week...I chose to eat a LOT of healthy food and stay away from excessive amounts of junk food, even though I still had 5 flex points left at the end of the week as well as ALL of my activity points (20).

So, overall...good first week for me.


----------



## stayhomemom77

I'm having some guilt issues.

I walk every day, do housework a few days a week...and three times a week we do our 5K training which is a walk/jog thirty minute workout.  I earn between 4 and 9 activity points per day depending on what I have accomplished.

I also of course, have my weekly flex points.

I felt guilty yesterday AND Monday for using some of them.  I used 5 flex points on Monday and earned 9 activity points and yesterday earned 7 activity points and (due to TOM issues) I used 9 flex points...mostly on healthy snacks.

What can I do to combat the guilt?  I am not going buck wild here on junk food or anything...nor am I eating more than my allotted points for the week.

Any suggestions on how to fight the guilt??


----------



## cepmom

stayhomemom77 said:


> I'm having some guilt issues.
> 
> I walk every day, do housework a few days a week...and three times a week we do our 5K training which is a walk/jog thirty minute workout.  I earn between 4 and 9 activity points per day depending on what I have accomplished.
> 
> I also of course, have my weekly flex points.
> 
> I felt guilty yesterday AND Monday for using some of them.  I used 5 flex points on Monday and earned 9 activity points and yesterday earned 7 activity points and (due to TOM issues) I used 9 flex points...mostly on healthy snacks.
> 
> What can I do to combat the guilt?  I am not going buck wild here on junk food or anything...nor am I eating more than my allotted points for the week.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to fight the guilt??


that's what those points are for!! Don't feel guilty about using them.... There will always be days when sticking JUST to the daily points is just not going to happen, TOM, a wedding, BBQ, just one of those days where you just want more to eat etc. Please know it's ok to use those extra points!!

 I know people say it all the time, but it's so true...this a lifestyle change, not just a diet.if we restrict ourselves too much it always comes back to bite you in the end, you feel deprived and resentful that you "can't" eat something. 

That's what's so great about WW is it teaches us how to indulge within limits. If someone told me that I'd never be able to enjoy a cannoli, or some other sinfully delicious thing again, I'd have run away screaming lol! Now I  don't eat cannolis every day, but I do enjoy them on occasion, guilt free!


----------



## bumbershoot

stayhomemom77 said:


> I'm having some guilt issues.
> 
> I walk every day, do housework a few days a week...and three times a week we do our 5K training which is a walk/jog thirty minute workout.  I earn between 4 and 9 activity points per day depending on what I have accomplished.
> 
> I also of course, have my weekly flex points.
> 
> I felt guilty yesterday AND Monday for using some of them.  I used 5 flex points on Monday and earned 9 activity points and yesterday earned 7 activity points and (due to TOM issues) I used 9 flex points...mostly on healthy snacks.
> 
> What can I do to combat the guilt?  I am not going buck wild here on junk food or anything...nor am I eating more than my allotted points for the week.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to fight the guilt??




I think it'll take time.

Remind yourself that you are still following WW and still eating less than you were before.  And that IF you can eat those Weekly and/or Activity points and still lose, it's going to make for an awesome maintenance (rest of your life) because you won't have to eat such relatively small amounts.  

I know many people I used to call "naturally thin".  Now I realize that while some were born with rather thin bodies, what they choose to do with food is what has helped them keep those bodies even into their 40s.  They indulge within limits.  They eat reasonably quite a lot of the time.  They know the relative value of their foods and keep track of it somehow; whether it's in their memory, it's in their fullness, it's in their notebooks, or if they can button their pants every day...  Somehow, they are keeping track of it and not overindulging all the time.

I, on the other hand, overate with every meal, every day.  Even dessert.  Whoops!

Using the points beyond just Dailies is part of the program, and if you can use them and lose, why would you want to keep yourself from that?


----------



## Psychodisney

Had my WI yesterday and down another .8!  Total of 17 since January. 

My DH has decided he is going to try to lose some weight as well.  Unfortunately, he expects me to make all his food choices and not accept the responsibility on his own.  I have a hard enough time worrying about my choices. I know it sounds selfish of me when I write it down but he won't even take the time to read the materials.  Anyway, he claims he is eating mostly power foods(simple start) and hasn't lost any weight in 1.5 weeks.  I know what I feed him for dinner and breakfast but when he's out of the house who knows.  I told him to stick with it even though he is quite discouraged.  He is quite heavy so you would think he would lose something right?  I'm hoping the scale will budge for him so he doesn't give up.


----------



## stayhomemom77

Psychodisney said:


> Had my WI yesterday and down another .8!  Total of 17 since January.
> 
> My DH has decided he is going to try to lose some weight as well.  Unfortunately, he expects me to make all his food choices and not accept the responsibility on his own.  I have a hard enough time worrying about my choices. I know it sounds selfish of me when I write it down but he won't even take the time to read the materials.  Anyway, he claims he is eating mostly power foods(simple start) and hasn't lost any weight in 1.5 weeks.  I know what I feed him for dinner and breakfast but when he's out of the house who knows.  I told him to stick with it even though he is quite discouraged.  He is quite heavy so you would think he would lose something right?  I'm hoping the scale will budge for him so he doesn't give up.



This doesn't sound selfish at all!  It's not your job to make his food choices and do his tracking...that's his job.  

Is he drinking his water?  My hubs is about 40 lbs overweight but when he doesn't get his water...the food choices don't make nearly as much difference...even in the beginning.  Also, he eyeballs things and "figures" the points on stuff...and then when wrong it makes the difference between a loss week and a stay-the-same week.

Keep cheering him on and setting the good example and hopefully he will see some success soon.  Great job on your own losses!


----------



## Psychodisney

Thanks for the input.  I did bring up water...of which he drinks very little.  He's been on an unsweetened ice tea kick (but claims regular coffee makes him sweat so drinks decaf! LOL).  Anyway, I suggested he try to drink 1 water bottle (16 oz) to start.  He rolled his eyes.......


----------



## stayhomemom77

Forgot to post on Monday.

Weighed in Monday a.m. and was down 1.2 lbs for the week, making the total exactly 10 pounds since starting.  So exciting.  Only 87 lbs to go!


----------



## keahgirl8

stayhomemom77 said:


> Forgot to post on Monday.  Weighed in Monday a.m. and was down 1.2 lbs for the week, making the total exactly 10 pounds since starting.  So exciting.  Only 87 lbs to go!



Congrats!  Keep it up!


----------



## Psychodisney

How's everyone doing?  I've been at a turtles pace for 3 weeks and finally had a 1.2  lb loss this week.  Down 19 total.  My DD will be done with school next week.  I love summer but the change in routines gets tough!


----------



## Love2Run

stayhomemom77 said:


> Okay...I am very pleased to report that I used all my daily points yesterday, but none of my flex points, and earned 4 activity points.
> 
> I weighed in this morning 3 pounds lighter!  I LOVE the first couple of weeks being back on track!!



Way to Go!    That is so great.  I know the feeling.  I just started back on WW after having my son 5 weeks ago and the first week went great.  Second week, not to great, but I've been doing well so far for week 3.  I am excited to go to my meeting and weigh tomorrow.  Being on track does feel amazing.  I just wish I could remember how great it feels when I really want ice cream.


----------



## pwdebbie

Sticking with it even though I feel like I'm not getting anywhere.  Down .8 this week but still need to lose another 2 to reach my previous low and still have about 30 lbs to goal.  Sigh!  

Bad news today.  Our location is being downsized and moved.  It will be farther away and only be open for meetings.  Before, it was in the mall in its own room and had hours most days when you could just go weigh in or purchase product even if there wasn't a meeting happening.  Now there will only be four meetings a week, and only on two days (Tuesday and Wednesday) and only open for thirty minutes before meeting and then closing after.  It will be in a hotel meeting room about ten minutes farther away from me (I was already traveling 20 minutes to the meeting).  I'm really disappointed and dh thinks I should quit and just keep tracking on my own.  I love the meetings so much!  But I don't love the new location or new hours.  I guess I need to decide what to do.


----------



## keahgirl8

I am still playing with my goal weight.  I am under my original goal, and a little above the lower weight that I changed it to.  Maintenance is tricky stuff!


----------



## Ariel484

Hello everyone. 

**WARNING...NOVEL BELOW!**

I think I posted in this thread, or one of the older threads, a couple of years back.  This is my 4th round of weight loss (3rd time with Weight Watchers) and I think I'm finally ready for it to stick.  It sounds weird, but I think before I mentally wasn't in a place where I was ready to accept that this (portion control, being diligent, etc.) is just how it's going to have to be.

First round of Weight Watchers was...15 years ago, maybe? Sometime in high school.  The women in my family have already been pretty focused on weight loss (calling them "obsessed" seems too strong a word ) and while I don't remember how much I weighed or how much I lost during that first round, I have to think it couldn't have been more than 10 pounds or so.  But my mom went to WW and wanted me to go, so I did.

Round 2 was NOT with Weight Watchers, it was through a nutritionist at work (I work at a hospital) in early 2009.  I was definitely in denial about how much I weighed but figured that it wouldn't hurt to lose a few pounds for my upcoming wedding.  I'd been avoiding the scale for years, and at my first appointment I was shocked to see I was a little over 28 pounds over the maximum healthy weight for my height.  I'd thought it was more like 10 pounds! From there I followed a regiment that included lots of fruits and veggies, very few carbs, and no desserts (per the nutritionist's plan).  I lost 21 pounds in about 5 months, and once the wedding and honeymoon were over, so was this new way of eating for me.  Looking back, I knew I'd never stick with it - it just wasn't realistic for me to eat like that forever.

Round 3 of weight loss was with Weight Watchers At Work, which I started in early 2012.  By then I'd gained back 12 of the pounds I'd lost for the wedding.  Following the plan was super easy for me, and I lost 20 pounds in just under 4 months - probably should have went for Lifetime status at this point but didn't for some reason.  I hit my lowest weight in September of that year (27 pounds lost from when I started Weight Watchers, almost 36 pounds lost from that first weight I saw on the scale at the nutritionist's office in 2009.  I'd asked my primary care doctor - who has never told me to lose weight - for a number to shoot for and she said 8 pounds under the max weight for me height - and this was it!).  But I remember not even being happy about it.  All I remember is a nagging voice in the back of my head saying, "you know you won't stick with this.  You know you'll gain the weight back."  Maybe that's why I hadn't gone for Lifetime status yet - I just wasn't ready.

I stayed signed up for Weight Watchers but stopped trying right after I hit that low weight.  I was training for Marathon Weekend in WDW and knew I'd gain a few pounds...but I also stopped tracking.  So while I was still in Weight Watchers for all of last year, I didn't try at all (a lot of that was cockiness on my part, I think - that I didn't NEED to try anymore), and slowly the weight crept back on.  I was back up to what I'd been at my wedding, which was 15 pounds more than that low weight I'd briefly hit in the fall of 2012.

It sounds like some of you have great meetings, but I'd become disenchanted with mine awhile ago (part of it was the leader, I think, but I also don't agree with the mentality that you can never have dessert or "bad" foods or whatever - isn't that what makes Weight Watchers work for so many people?! - and that's what my meetings were like at work), so when the last session ended in the beginning of May I decided to sign up for 3 months of Weight Watchers Online.  Hooray for work paying for it!

It's been going pretty well so far.  I really like having the app a lot, and I LOVE weighing in at home.  I started on Monday, May 19 and my weigh-in day is Thursday (which I'm used to from going to the meetings for 2 years).

My first two weeks were great: Thursday 5/22 was a lose of 2.6 pounds. 
Thursday, 5/29 was a loss of 2.2 pounds  ...

...then I went to my cousin's bachelorette party on Saturday.  Then the next day I just ate whatever I thought would cure how I felt from the bar hopping!  So on Monday morning I was definitely UP.  Like, 3 pounds.  It's so discouraging that one evening + one day of not great choices can set me back like that. 

But the good news is, I had my little pity party and got right back on track.  I've been reading through this thread - all 201 pages! - for the past week or so, and it really helped me to see some of you have a similar issue, and then just get back to it and get back to losing.  So thank you for posting so honestly! I still think I'll see a gain tomorrow, but at least I know why it will be there...and I know it'll be gone soon.

I've always been really good with the exercise (currently have a few more races - Disney and non-Disney - on my calendar, plus I strength train)...it's purely portion control and having everything in moderation that have been tough for me.  I'm hoping that this will be the time it finally sticks.

Sorry for writing so much!!! I guess this is what happens when I stop going to the meetings. 


TL/DR; it's my 3rd go-round with Weight Watchers and hopefully my last.  Looking forward to chatting with all of you!


----------



## Ariel484

Today was weigh-in day for me! As expected, I was up - but only 0.2 pounds from what I was last week, so I'm pretty thrilled with that.  I know I was up something like 3 pounds on Monday...I'm so relieved!

I logged my weight into the app and then there was a pop-up...said something like, "Oh...you gained."  Um, thanks? I can see that! There were 3-4 other sentences in the pop-up that I didn't take time to read...then 2 hours later something else came up in my notification center about getting re-committed and re-inspired.  All for a small gain! I'm sure it is just pre-programmed to say those things with any gain...but it seemed like a bit much.  Oh well!

Here's to a new week! Have a great one, everyone!


----------



## stayhomemom77

Well, that's not really motivating, is it?  I would be pretty hacked off if something like that happened to me.

Good luck with this week...I think you are doing great!!


----------



## Ariel484

stayhomemom77 said:


> Well, that's not really motivating, is it?  I would be pretty hacked off if something like that happened to me.


No...I think it's supposed to be motivating, but for me it wasn't.  Luckily I was in such a good place mentally about the gain that it didn't bother me TOO much, but if I'd been upset about the gain I think it would have bothered me more.


stayhomemom77 said:


> Good luck with this week...I think you are doing great!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## keahgirl8

Ariel484 said:


> No...I think it's supposed to be motivating, but for me it wasn't.  Luckily I was in such a good place mentally about the gain that it didn't bother me TOO much, but if I'd been upset about the gain I think it would have bothered me more.  Thank you!!!



Mine talks to me all the time. I am still figuring out maintenance, so I am constantly going up and down a few pounds.  The app doesn't like that.


----------



## Ariel484

keahgirl8 said:


> Mine talks to me all the time. I am still figuring out maintenance, so I am constantly going up and down a few pounds.  The app doesn't like that.


The app just needs to chill.

Good luck figuring out maintenance...seems like it could be frustrating in a way, yet obviously awesome.


----------



## keahgirl8

Ariel484 said:


> The app just needs to chill.  Good luck figuring out maintenance...seems like it could be frustrating in a way, yet obviously awesome.



Yes! Frustrating, scary, awesome, confidence building...lots of things.


----------



## bumbershoot

Welcome back Ariel484.  

"It sounds like some of you have great meetings, but I'd become disenchanted with mine awhile ago (part of it was the leader, I think, but I also don't agree with the mentality that you can never have dessert or "bad" foods or whatever - isn't that what makes Weight Watchers work for so many people?! - and that's what my meetings were like at work)..."

Yep, t style doesn't work for me at all. I remember an early meeting with my leader and she was talking about how many points she had consumed in a week in coffee creamer, and how it annoyed her so she started using some even lower calorie creamer product. And I piped up with the idea of her just using cream, because if you portion it it's not THAT much. With half and half and sugar, my daily allotment of coffee is 3 points, and I just don't see that as bad. For her, multiplying it by the week felt bad.  So my style didn't work for her, and vice versa. I make it a point every few meetings to mention that we eat food-foods mainly with few food "products", just to make sure newbies know that it can be done!  Maybe not as much wiggle room, and a commitment to portion control is necessary, but that's ok. 

It's also why I doubt I'll ever work for WW because I eat full fat cheese and rarely drink milk especially not nonfat, and I'd be hard pressed to tell others to do so.  . And I'd drive my members who want to eat in other ways nutty lol.


Weekends....remember that a gain immediately after that sort of weekend is temporary and isn't really undoing anything.  It's generally just the weight of extra food in the belly and swelling from dehydration and alcohol. Get right back to the plan, drink water, and you'll be ok. If we let ourselves think do it as a "gain", and not just a temporary rise in the number, that's when our brains start lying to us and convincing us that we might as well just eat whatever because we blew it, etc etc.

This was fourth time I through too. Finally realized that life isn't fair, and that I can't eat what I want while looking and feeling like I want. Boo on the universe, but that's the way it is.

And my leader hit goal and quit nine times. It was her tenth time that stuck!


----------



## bumbershoot

Ariel484 said:


> I logged my weight into the app and then there was a pop-up...said something like, "Oh...you gained."  Um, thanks? I can see that! There were 3-4 other sentences in the pop-up that I didn't take time to read...then 2 hours later something else came up in my notification center about getting re-committed and re-inspired.  All for a small gain! I'm sure it is just pre-programmed to say those things with any gain...but it seemed like a bit much.  Oh well!  Here's to a new week! Have a great one, everyone!



It's meant to be helpful but I find it annoying. Really hurt my husband's feelings the first time. Doesn't do that to me this time, but I've accepted that gains happen and it doesn't mean that I'm a loser or a bad person etc etc. DH is far more emotional about weight than I am and that's saying something.  Those who dislike it should write in about it each time so they can see if they should rethink it. IMHO apps shouldn't say things like that.  My irritation involves the "it's your birthday" messages. When it's not my birthday. Tare just using that phrase because I tracked something. Ridiculous. And the "your tracker looks like an empty" something or other, when I've tracked all day. Even if it were empty I think it's silly.

And then maintenance "problems" with their system....I'm only required to weigh in once per month. But the tracker gets "angry" when I don't weigh in each week, getting progressive more irritated with each further week. It shouldn't do that. If requirement is once a month, then let a full two months go before you say anything (because I could do it beginning of June en end of July and still be maintenance-legal).


----------



## Ariel484

keahgirl8 said:


> Yes! Frustrating, scary, awesome, confidence building...lots of things.


I definitely admire you for making it this far and tackling maintenance.  You can do it!!


bumbershoot said:


> Welcome back Ariel484.


Thank you!! 


bumbershoot said:


> "It sounds like some of you have great meetings, but I'd become disenchanted with mine awhile ago (part of it was the leader, I think, but I also don't agree with the mentality that you can never have dessert or "bad" foods or whatever - isn't that what makes Weight Watchers work for so many people?! - and that's what my meetings were like at work)..."
> 
> Yep, t style doesn't work for me at all. I remember an early meeting with my leader and she was talking about how many points she had consumed in a week in coffee creamer, and how it annoyed her so she started using some even lower calorie creamer product. And I piped up with the idea of her just using cream, because if you portion it it's not THAT much. With half and half and sugar, my daily allotment of coffee is 3 points, and I just don't see that as bad. For her, multiplying it by the week felt bad.  So my style didn't work for her, and vice versa. I make it a point every few meetings to mention that we eat food-foods mainly with few food "products", just to make sure newbies know that it can be done!  Maybe not as much wiggle room, and a commitment to portion control is necessary, but that's ok.
> 
> It's also why I doubt I'll ever work for WW because I eat full fat cheese and rarely drink milk especially not nonfat, and I'd be hard pressed to tell others to do so.  . And I'd drive my members who want to eat in other ways nutty lol.


Your philosophy sounds a lot like mine.  I still eat some processed stuff but mostly I try to stick to the "real" stuff.  Except for Skinny Cow ice cream...that stuff is goooood.

Your coffee cream example made me think of a meeting where our leader was asking about eating-out strategies.  I piped up and said that I make sure to always exercise earlier in the day if I know I'm going to eat out.  And she was like, "right, so then that way you'll eat less or choose lower-calorie things when you're out because you don't want to undo the exercise!" When what I really meant was so that I could earn APs and then eat them later when I was out!!  Oops!


bumbershoot said:


> Weekends....remember that a gain immediately after that sort of weekend is temporary and isn't really undoing anything.  It's generally just the weight of extra food in the belly and swelling from dehydration and alcohol. *Get right back to the plan, drink water, and you'll be ok.* If we let ourselves think do it as a "gain", and not just a temporary rise in the number, that's when our brains start lying to us and convincing us that we might as well just eat whatever because we blew it, etc etc.


 I know you're right!! Just tough to see it on the scale...I probably should have given myself another day or two before checking my weight.  

Like I said, I read back through this whole thread and I really feel like you think through this stuff so reasonably and calmly, so thank you for your posts! 


bumbershoot said:


> This was fourth time I through too. *Finally realized that life isn't fair, and that I can't eat what I want while looking and feeling like I want.* Boo on the universe, but that's the way it is.


 I think I'm finally to that point and am starting to accept it.  Life just isn't fair...especially when I have a (very supportive) husband with ca-razy metabolism.  Hopefully our kiddos will inherit that from him.


bumbershoot said:


> And my leader hit goal and quit nine times. It was her tenth time that stuck!


 WOW!! So impressed that she stuck with it...and glad to hear that it's sometimes difficult even for the "pros."


bumbershoot said:


> It's meant to be helpful but I find it annoying. Really hurt my husband's feelings the first time. Doesn't do that to me this time, but I've accepted that gains happen and it doesn't mean that I'm a loser or a bad person etc etc. DH is far more emotional about weight than I am and that's saying something.  Those who dislike it should write in about it each time so they can see if they should rethink it. IMHO apps shouldn't say things like that.


I think my feelings would have been hurt too if I hadn't already been expecting a gain - and knew why I was going to have the gain - and made peace with it ahead of time.  Seeing the message pop up was just kind of like an, "ummmmm okaaaay?" moment for me, thankfully.  But if I'd worked hard all week, gained and then had that message I probably would have cried.  So I can totally understand where your husband was coming from with that.  


bumbershoot said:


> My irritation involves the "it's your birthday" messages. When it's not my birthday. Tare just using that phrase because I tracked something. Ridiculous. And the "your tracker looks like an empty" something or other, when I've tracked all day. Even if it were empty I think it's silly.


I didn't realize what you were talking about at first with the "it's your birthday" messages...then I remembered I got one last week.  "Go track star, it's your birthday," or something.  Yeah, it's a little much.  I can see myself turning the notifications off soon. 


bumbershoot said:


> And then maintenance "problems" with their system....I'm only required to weigh in once per month. But the tracker gets "angry" when I don't weigh in each week, getting progressive more irritated with each further week. It shouldn't do that. If requirement is once a month, then let a full two months go before you say anything (because I could do it beginning of June en end of July and still be maintenance-legal).


Yeah, that's annoying! Seems like there could be a simple setting somewhere in your online account to indicate that you're Lifetime and that you'll be weighing in less frequently.  Definitely not a perfect system just yet!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Hi guys!  I hope you guys will welcome a newbie....well newbie WW, not DISboards!    I've finally talked my DH into trying WW online with me....bummer seeing how many points that man gets!!    Here's hopeing to all our sucess!!


----------



## keahgirl8

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Hi guys!  I hope you guys will welcome a newbie....well newbie WW, not DISboards!    I've finally talked my DH into trying WW online with me....bummer seeing how many points that man gets!!    Here's hopeing to all our sucess!!



Of course! Welcome welcome!  Good luck to you! Keep us posted!


----------



## stayhomemom77

I'm having a hard time staying consistent.   

I'm doing GREAT with exercise.  I walk the kids to and from school most days of the week and we are doing a couch to 5K training program together as a family...which means I walk/jog for 30-40 mins, 3 times a week for the 5K and walking to/from school is about 45 minutes per day, 5 days a week.  

But the dieting part...that's not going so well.

In the interest of full disclosure (since keeping myself accountable is the only way I'm going to be successful) I did great from April 30th to May 8th and lost 9.5 lbs.

From the 9th to the 11th (weekend) I didn't track and went over my points and had a bit of a gain.  Got right back on track on the Monday (12th), which lasted until Thursday and lost the gain, plus another pound so that I was then down 10 lbs total (as of Thurs, May 15th).  That weekend and the following week were a nightmare!!  

Last week I tried to get back on track again and had some success early in the week, but then fell apart over the weekend (anyone sensing a pattern here??).

So when I weighed in yesterday, I had gained all but 1.5 lbs of my original starting weight back again.  

However...I'm back on track (AGAIN) and in 24 hours have lost 3.2 lbs.  So I'm down a total of 4.7 lbs.

I'm trying not to put too much pressure on myself...but we leave for our Mediterranean cruise on July 3rd...so I'd like to see myself stay on track from now until then.  That's 25 days from yesterday up to and including the 3rd (which is a Thursday  ).

I'm going to need all the help/support I can get!!  I've recruited DH and DD to the cause and my sister is going to hold me accountable too!  Much of my summer wardrobe is snug at present, so I'm hoping I can lose enough to make wearing them a little more comfortable.


----------



## Ariel484

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Hi guys!  I hope you guys will welcome a newbie....well newbie WW, not DISboards!    I've finally talked my DH into trying WW online with me....bummer seeing how many points that man gets!!    Here's hopeing to all our sucess!!


Welcome!!  That DOES sound frustrating!


stayhomemom77 said:


> I'm having a hard time staying consistent.
> 
> I'm doing GREAT with exercise.  I walk the kids to and from school most days of the week and we are doing a couch to 5K training program together as a family...which means I walk/jog for 30-40 mins, 3 times a week for the 5K and walking to/from school is about 45 minutes per day, 5 days a week.
> 
> But the dieting part...that's not going so well.
> 
> In the interest of full disclosure (since keeping myself accountable is the only way I'm going to be successful) I did great from April 30th to May 8th and lost 9.5 lbs.
> 
> From the 9th to the 11th (weekend) I didn't track and went over my points and had a bit of a gain.  Got right back on track on the Monday (12th), which lasted until Thursday and lost the gain, plus another pound so that I was then down 10 lbs total (as of Thurs, May 15th).  That weekend and the following week were a nightmare!!
> 
> Last week I tried to get back on track again and had some success early in the week, but then fell apart over the weekend (anyone sensing a pattern here??).
> 
> So when I weighed in yesterday, I had gained all but 1.5 lbs of my original starting weight back again.
> 
> However...I'm back on track (AGAIN) and in 24 hours have lost 3.2 lbs.  So I'm down a total of 4.7 lbs.
> 
> I'm trying not to put too much pressure on myself...but we leave for our Mediterranean cruise on July 3rd...so I'd like to see myself stay on track from now until then.  That's 25 days from yesterday up to and including the 3rd (which is a Thursday  ).
> 
> I'm going to need all the help/support I can get!!  I've recruited DH and DD to the cause and my sister is going to hold me accountable too!  Much of my summer wardrobe is snug at present, so I'm hoping I can lose enough to make wearing them a little more comfortable.


Congrats on your loss so far!...and on the Med cruise.  I'm jealous!

I'm finding that what is really working for me this time is to plan, plan, plan.  I get our dinners planned for the week and basically eat a similar lunch every day - that makes it easier for me to know what's coming up.  I use the app on my phone and I've been pre-tracking by entering in almost everything for the day into the phone pretty early in the morning.  That way I know where I'll stand throughout the whole day in case something else comes up.

It's really frustrating to get stuck in an up-and-down pattern...I totally sympathize.  You can do it!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

Hello everyone! I'm Gretchen, and this is my second time trying WW. I first started over the summer of 2011, and lost about 20 pounds through that fall. Then my depression started acting up again and I lost all my motivation. From January through August of 2012, I was working full time at WDW, and I did lose some weight, mainly because I was too poor to eat very much. In fall 2012, I began my doctoral program in clinical audiology. I've gained quite a bit of weight since then, and I need to get down. My clothes are a little tight, I hate how my thighs are constantly rubbing together, and I just feel unhealthy. I'm only 23, but I've been at least a little overweight my whole life, I don't even know _how_ to be thin and fit. Hopefully this time I can stick with the plan and be successful.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

stayhomemom77 said:


> I'm having a hard time staying consistent.
> 
> I'm doing GREAT with exercise.  I walk the kids to and from school most days of the week and we are doing a couch to 5K training program together as a family...which means I walk/jog for 30-40 mins, 3 times a week for the 5K and walking to/from school is about 45 minutes per day, 5 days a week.
> 
> But the dieting part...that's not going so well.
> 
> In the interest of full disclosure (since keeping myself accountable is the only way I'm going to be successful) I did great from April 30th to May 8th and lost 9.5 lbs.
> 
> From the 9th to the 11th (weekend) I didn't track and went over my points and had a bit of a gain.  Got right back on track on the Monday (12th), which lasted until Thursday and lost the gain, plus another pound so that I was then down 10 lbs total (as of Thurs, May 15th).  That weekend and the following week were a nightmare!!
> 
> Last week I tried to get back on track again and had some success early in the week, but then fell apart over the weekend (anyone sensing a pattern here??).
> 
> So when I weighed in yesterday, I had gained all but 1.5 lbs of my original starting weight back again.
> 
> However...I'm back on track (AGAIN) and in 24 hours have lost 3.2 lbs.  So I'm down a total of 4.7 lbs.
> 
> I'm trying not to put too much pressure on myself...but we leave for our Mediterranean cruise on July 3rd...so I'd like to see myself stay on track from now until then.  That's 25 days from yesterday up to and including the 3rd (which is a Thursday  ).
> 
> I'm going to need all the help/support I can get!!  I've recruited DH and DD to the cause and my sister is going to hold me accountable too!  Much of my summer wardrobe is snug at present, so I'm hoping I can lose enough to make wearing them a little more comfortable.



Great job on the exercise!!!    Weekends are hard for me too, that's usually when we order pizza/chinese.  It's helping that DH is doing WW too, so he can experience the whole counting thing (he's NEVER dieted before) and not being able to eat what he wants, when he want, however much he wants.   This will be our first WW weekend, ug! But you're doing fantastic on your exercise, keep up the great work!



bellebookworm9 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm Gretchen, and this is my second time trying WW. I first started over the summer of 2011, and lost about 20 pounds through that fall. Then my depression started acting up again and I lost all my motivation. From January through August of 2012, I was working full time at WDW, and I did lose some weight, mainly because I was too poor to eat very much. In fall 2012, I began my doctoral program in clinical audiology. I've gained quite a bit of weight since then, and I need to get down. My clothes are a little tight, I hate how my thighs are constantly rubbing together, and I just feel unhealthy. I'm only 23, but I've been at least a little overweight my whole life, I don't even know _how_ to be thin and fit. Hopefully this time I can stick with the plan and be successful.



Hang in there Gretchen!  I remember those days hibernating to study and wanting to munch constantly!  I don't know how to be thin and fit either, maybe we can learn together with help here.


----------



## Gramontherun

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Great job on the exercise!!!    Weekends are hard for me too, that's usually when we order pizza/chinese.  It's helping that DH is doing WW too, so he can experience the whole counting thing (he's NEVER dieted before) and not being able to eat what he wants, when he want, however much he wants.   This will be our first WW weekend, ug! But you're doing fantastic on your exercise, keep up the great work!
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there Gretchen!  I remember those days hibernating to study and wanting to munch constantly!  I don't know how to be thin and fit either, maybe we can learn together with help here.



Long time ww. New to the Dis.  Doing mostly simply filling.  Have a loss of about 40 lbs over two years. but having trouble getting the last 10-15 off!


----------



## stayhomemom77

Down another 1.5 lbs today!  

Hoping for a great rest of the week!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

stayhomemom77 said:


> Down another 1.5 lbs today!
> 
> Hoping for a great rest of the week!





Congratulations!

I have a question....does anyone else here calculate fruit with the calculator?  I know it's "Free", but let me near a food that's free, and I'll eat 10 bananas a day and gain weight!  My DH says "You see any fat monkeys?"   But still!


----------



## lizzyb

Mind if I join you? 

I have had success with ww in the past but let the bad eating habit back. Joined back and started in Monday. Going well so far. Hoping to lose at least 15lbs my our disney trip.


----------



## keahgirl8

lizzyb said:


> Mind if I join you?  I have had success with ww in the past but let the bad eating habit back. Joined back and started in Monday. Going well so far. Hoping to lose at least 15lbs my our disney trip.



Not at all!  Welcome!  Congrats on your new start!


----------



## lizzyb

keahgirl8 said:


> Not at all!  Welcome!  Congrats on your new start!



Thank you!

Does anyone mind sharing their low point meals/snacks?

Last night I made a Cabbage Roll Casserole from Skinny taste and it was low in points and delicious. They have some great recipes on there


----------



## Ariel484

Weigh-in day for me this morning! I got a little sloppy over the past few days and was up 0.4 pounds  The app scolded me again! I'm going to really make an effort to be more careful this week...sitting at 4.2 pounds lost over 4 weeks, which I am happy with overall.


lizzyb said:


> Thank you!  Does anyone mind sharing their low point meals/snacks?  Last night I made a Cabbage Roll Casserole from Skinny taste and it was low in points and delicious. They have some great recipes on there


Love SkinnyTaste! I've tried quite a few things from her site and only had one loser (forget what it was).  She has cream cheese cupcakes that are really easy to make and (I think) are 3-4 PP.


----------



## Psychodisney

My favorite snack is a smoothie made with my nutribullet.  I use baby kale, pineapple, frozen banana, frozen peaches and frozen mango.  No added sugar.  It's filling, cool and delicious.  0 points and knocks off 1 veg and 2 fruits.


----------



## Ariel484

Psychodisney said:


> My favorite snack is a smoothie made with my nutribullet.  I use baby kale, pineapple, frozen banana, frozen peaches and frozen mango.  No added sugar.  It's filling, cool and delicious.  0 points and knocks off 1 veg and 2 fruits.


Just wanted to put this out there...

I love making smoothies too.  But then I read online that WW recommends actually putting the smoothie into recipe builder and counting the points that way.  I did that with the recipe I was using, and my 2-4 point smoothie (I forget exactly what it was - 0-point fruit, some pomegranate juice and almond milk) was suddenly 9 points!  At the time I was going to meetings and asked my leader about it, and she said it's like that because since you are "drinking the fruit" it doesn't fill you up as much as it would if you were eating the fruit...the calories are still there.  So they don't want people going nuts with smoothies.  I was actually really mad to hear this!! I get it, but it seems inconsistent at the same time.

Ultimately she said to let weight loss be the guide as to how to count the smoothies.  I think I might re-visit making a smoothie every once in awhile in the evening though, it's GOTTA be better than snacking on something else.


----------



## keahgirl8

Low point food...my favorite is spaghetti squash! You can substitute it for pasta and it is 0 points!

The thing about the recipe builder...I don't put any 0 point foods in it.  As long as you don't go crazy with the smoothies, I think it is okay not to count them.  I disagree about them not filling you up.  Smoothies are very filling, and as long as you drink the pulp and not just the juice, it should be the same.


----------



## lizzyb

I have not tried spaghetti squash… just looks so unappealing to me.


----------



## stayhomemom77

Down another 2 pounds since yesterday!  Love the first week back on track!!

I actually dropped down into the next 10's this morning and I was both surprised and thrilled!


----------



## keahgirl8

lizzyb said:


> I have not tried spaghetti squash… just looks so unappealing to me.



It is really good!  You put whatever you would put on pasta.  Sometimes I use marinara sauce, sometimes I use a little bit of butter and parmesan cheese.  Once I did a Mexican version with beans, cheese, Greek yogurt, and taco meat.


----------



## lizzyb

keahgirl8 said:


> It is really good!  You put whatever you would put on pasta.  Sometimes I use marinara sauce, sometimes I use a little bit of butter and parmesan cheese.  Once I did a Mexican version with beans, cheese, Greek yogurt, and taco meat.



Will have to give it a try!


----------



## Psychodisney

Wow, I've never heard that about smoothies!  I don't add almond milk, seeds or anything other than fruits and veggies.  It's been working for me so I'm sticking with it. 

I was down 1.8 at WI today....hit my 10%!

My family had a good laugh at all the "plants" we are eating!  My DD15 had asked me to bring her a snack when I picked her up from school.  Her text said "No plants please". 


I also surprised myself yesterday eating a plain FF Fage yogurt with some fresh berries....no sweetener and I liked it.  That's another no point snack for me because I do Simply Filling.


----------



## lizzyb

stayhomemom77 said:


> Down another 2 pounds since yesterday!  Love the first week back on track!!
> 
> I actually dropped down into the next 10's this morning and I was both surprised and thrilled!



That's fantastic! Keep it up!


----------



## lizzyb

Down 1.9lbs my first week. Was hoping for a bigger loss but I will take it.


----------



## Ariel484

keahgirl8 said:


> Low point food...my favorite is spaghetti squash! You can substitute it for pasta and it is 0 points!
> 
> The thing about the recipe builder...I don't put any 0 point foods in it.  As long as you don't go crazy with the smoothies, I think it is okay not to count them.  I disagree about them not filling you up.  Smoothies are very filling, and as long as you drink the pulp and not just the juice, it should be the same.


I agree...I find smoothies to be pretty filling too.  I'm going to be trying smoothies again as it gets hotter, for sure.  Gotta be better than having ice cream or something in the evenings (I KNOW it wouldn't work for me for breakfast).


lizzyb said:


> I have not tried spaghetti squash just looks so unappealing to me.


Agreed!!! 


stayhomemom77 said:


> Down another 2 pounds since yesterday!  Love the first week back on track!!
> 
> I actually dropped down into the next 10's this morning and I was both surprised and thrilled!


That's awesome!!! Way to go! 


keahgirl8 said:


> It is really good!  You put whatever you would put on pasta.  Sometimes I use marinara sauce, sometimes I use a little bit of butter and parmesan cheese.  Once I did a Mexican version with beans, cheese, Greek yogurt, and taco meat.


Oh man...that does sound really good.  All of those options you listed sound good.  How long does it actually take to prepare the spaghetti squash portion?


Psychodisney said:


> Wow, I've never heard that about smoothies!  I don't add almond milk, seeds or anything other than fruits and veggies.  *It's been working for me so I'm sticking with it.*


I think that's key.  If you're still losing weight, you're fine.  If you start having smoothies and are gaining then you need to re-evaluate (if I understood correctly).


Psychodisney said:


> I was down 1.8 at WI today....hit my 10%!


Woohoo!!! 


Psychodisney said:


> My family had a good laugh at all the "plants" we are eating!  My DD15 had asked me to bring her a snack when I picked her up from school.  Her text said "No plants please".
> 
> I also surprised myself yesterday eating a plain FF Fage yogurt with some fresh berries....no sweetener and I liked it.  That's another no point snack for me because I do Simply Filling.


 No plants please...that's funny!


lizzyb said:


> Down 1.9lbs my first week. Was hoping for a bigger loss but I will take it.


Still a pretty awesome loss.  Congrats! 

---------------------------------------------------------------

Challenging weekend for me.  I was in my cousin's wedding so between the rehearsal dinner on Thursday, the wedding on Friday and Saturday/Sunday recovering (Friday was a 14-hour day and I didn't get to bed until 1:30...I just cannot hang like that any more!) I didn't exercise or track at all.  I finally worked up the nerve to step on the scale this morning and was pleasantly surprised to see I was only up 0.4 pounds from my weigh-in on Thursday.  I was expecting WAY worse.


----------



## keahgirl8

Ariel484 said:


> Oh man...that does sound really good.  All of those options you listed sound good.  How long does it actually take to prepare the spaghetti squash portion?



I actually have a post about it on my blog:  http://healthybeautifulblessed.com/spaghetti-squash-awesome/


----------



## Ariel484

keahgirl8 said:


> I actually have a post about it on my blog:  http://healthybeautifulblessed.com/spaghetti-squash-awesome/



Thanks!  Doesn't sound very hard at all.  I'll have to try it sometime...the trick will be convincing my skinny, pasta-loving husband to try it.


----------



## rlbklein

Ariel484 said:


> But then I read online that WW recommends actually putting the smoothie into recipe builder and counting the points that way.



It has to do with the amount if energy needed to break down whole foods vs the fact that you've already started to break them down by blending into a smoothie. It's definitely less work for your body to process a smoothie vs raw foods. That's why!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Congrats to all the "losers"!    Today I weighed and was 3 lbs down   I was hoping for more my first week, but my love for Pepsi is killing me!!  So far the best "diet" drink I can find is Ice carbonated flavored water (0 calories).oh and Red Diamond sugar-free tea.

I'm trying to learn to like veggies more.  

Me and DH got Fitbits this weekend along with their digital scale (he was just guessing at his weight)  He weighed last night, fully clothed with shoes and wearing his weapon.  He thinks he lost 10 pounds over night when he weighed nakkid   Anyway the fitbit is kind of fun, I forced myself to get up and walk loops around the office every hour to get my step-count up.  

Wishing everyone a successful week!!


----------



## lizzyb

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Congrats to all the "losers"!    Today I weighed and was 3 lbs down   I was hoping for more my first week, but my love for Pepsi is killing me!!  So far the best "diet" drink I can find is Ice carbonated flavored water (0 calories).oh and Red Diamond sugar-free tea.
> 
> I'm trying to learn to like veggies more.
> 
> Me and DH got Fitbits this weekend along with their digital scale (he was just guessing at his weight)  He weighed last night, fully clothed with shoes and wearing his weapon.  He thinks he lost 10 pounds over night when he weighed nakkid   Anyway the fitbit is kind of fun, I forced myself to get up and walk loops around the office every hour to get my step-count up.
> 
> Wishing everyone a successful week!!



Congrats on the loss! I hear you on hoping for a bigger loss the first week but a loss is a loss! Keep it up!


----------



## Psychodisney

3 Lbs is a terrific first week loss!  Keep up the hard work!


----------



## lizzyb

How is everyone doing this week? I've been on plan all week but this weekend I won't be. Going to a wine festival so hopefully it doesn't mess my whole week up.


----------



## Ariel484

lizzyb said:


> How is everyone doing this week? I've been on plan all week but this weekend I won't be. Going to a wine festival so hopefully it doesn't mess my whole week up.



Good luck!! If it were me I think I'm just enjoy and try to track everything as best I can.  Seems like it should be okay if the rest of your week has been good.


----------



## Ariel484

Ariel484 said:


> Challenging weekend for me.  I was in my cousin's wedding so between the rehearsal dinner on Thursday, the wedding on Friday and Saturday/Sunday recovering (Friday was a 14-hour day and I didn't get to bed until 1:30...I just cannot hang like that any more!) I didn't exercise or track at all.  I finally worked up the nerve to step on the scale this morning and was pleasantly surprised to see I was only up 0.4 pounds from my weigh-in on Thursday.  I was expecting WAY worse.


I posted this on Monday...ever since my crazy weekend I've been back on plan and today was weigh-in day.  Down 1 pound!  I don't totally understand why after the weekend I had, but I will take it! Maybe one of those situations I've read about where you don't lost for a bit, then eat a little more and your body is cool with it. 

The app yelled at me again.  It said I'm losing too fast.  I sort of don't think so - I started on May 19...today is June 19 and my total loss so far is  5.2 pounds, still well within the 1-2 pound per week loss WW recommends.  It might be screwed up because it has my original starting weight with WW which is from 2013 (I signed up for the app, didn't like it and didn't use it again until this May.  Between the original sign-up and May I lost 12 pounds).  

After getting yelled at for 2 straight weeks of small gains plus this morning's lecture, I have come to the conclusion that I just cannot please the WW app!  

Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## lizzyb

Ariel484 said:


> I posted this on Monday...ever since my crazy weekend I've been back on plan and today was weigh-in day.  Down 1 pound!  I don't totally understand why after the weekend I had, but I will take it! Maybe one of those situations I've read about where you don't lost for a bit, then eat a little more and your body is cool with it.
> 
> The app yelled at me again.  It said I'm losing too fast.  I sort of don't think so - I started on May 19...today is June 19 and my total loss so far is  5.2 pounds, still well within the 1-2 pound per week loss WW recommends.  It might be screwed up because it has my original starting weight with WW which is from 2013 (I signed up for the app, didn't like it and didn't use it again until this May.  Between the original sign-up and May I lost 12 pounds).
> 
> After getting yelled at for 2 straight weeks of small gains plus this morning's lecture, I have come to the conclusion that I just cannot please the WW app!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week!



Congrats on the loss!


----------



## Ariel484

lizzyb said:


> Congrats on the loss!



Thanks!


----------



## pwdebbie

Up a pound last week, up another pound this week.  I reached a low of 92.6 off last months ago and since then I have hovered around 90.  Right now I'm at 88.  I have been 100% perfect for the last two days, not an extra bite of anything that added points.  Tomorrow is another day.  I have decided that even though I might have the points for a cookie or two, I should choose something else.  So, chocolate withdrawals again!


----------



## keahgirl8

I am back on weight loss again.  I seem to get to where I want to be, go on maintenance, and gain 3-5 back.  It also doesn't help that I have been sick, so I was not making the best food choices.  I was staying within points, but not the right way. Once I get back down to goal, I will have to play with my points to figure out how I can actually maintain.  I know how to lose and I definitely know how to gain, but maintenance is a tricky business!


----------



## lizzyb

pwdebbie said:


> Up a pound last week, up another pound this week.  I reached a low of 92.6 off last months ago and since then I have hovered around 90.  Right now I'm at 88.  I have been 100% perfect for the last two days, not an extra bite of anything that added points.  Tomorrow is another day.  I have decided that even though I might have the points for a cookie or two, I should choose something else.  So, chocolate withdrawals again!



You can do this! We are here with you!



keahgirl8 said:


> I am back on weight loss again.  I seem to get to where I want to be, go on maintenance, and gain 3-5 back.  It also doesn't help that I have been sick, so I was not making the best food choices.  I was staying within points, but not the right way. Once I get back down to goal, I will have to play with my points to figure out how I can actually maintain.  I know how to lose and I definitely know how to gain, but maintenance is a tricky business!



Maintenance is always the hardest. Good luck!


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> I am back on weight loss again.  I seem to get to where I want to be, go on maintenance, and gain 3-5 back.  It also doesn't help that I have been sick, so I was not making the best food choices.  I was staying within points, but not the right way. Once I get back down to goal, I will have to play with my points to figure out how I can actually maintain.  I know how to lose and I definitely know how to gain, but maintenance is a tricky business!



I always hear maintenance is the hardest part.  Good for you for recognizing a need for changing up how you use those points.


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:


> I always hear maintenance is the hardest part.  Good for you for recognizing a need for changing up how you use those points.



Thanks!  It is really tough, and sometimes it is easy to get frustrated and forget all that I have accomplished.  That's when I pull out the before pictures and remember where I came from.


----------



## bumbershoot

Keah, remember that even people who haven't had weight problems don't stay exactly the same every week. It our response to the upswings that makes the difference!


Today was my first June weighin (last minute trip starting on the 2nd and I didn't go to meetings while away) and I got back into goal range. Whew!  In May I actually increased my goal because paying for meetings while above was having really negative effects on my mental state, so being above that new goal range wasn't good! Glad to be back down. Whew.


----------



## keahgirl8

bumbershoot said:


> Keah, remember that even people who haven't had weight problems don't stay exactly the same every week. It our response to the upswings that makes the difference!  Today was my first June weighin (last minute trip starting on the 2nd and I didn't go to meetings while away) and I got back into goal range. Whew!  In April I actually increased my goal because paying for meetings while above was having really negative effects on my mental state, so being above that new goal range wasn't good! Glad to be back down. Whew.



I don't expect to stay exactly the same every week, but when I keep going up and up I know I need to change something.  Glad you are coming back down!  I am half a pound down so far, which is like a couple of pounds for me!


----------



## bumbershoot

I know you don't think you should stay exactly the same...I'm just trying to cheerlead!    (I believe we've just seen why no one ever thought I should be a cheerleader, LOL)


----------



## bumbershoot

Ariel484 said:


> The app yelled at me again.



  Don't worry about the app.  It's just an app.  



Scrappy_Tink said:


> I have a question....does anyone else here calculate fruit with the calculator?  I know it's "Free", but let me near a food that's free, and I'll eat 10 bananas a day and gain weight!  My DH says "You see any fat monkeys?"   But still!



I put NO zero point food into the tracker.  Nope nope and nope.  Even if I made an apple pie from scratch, I would not put that apple into the tracker. (note: it's this attitude that would likely keep me from being able to work for WW...that and the fact that I REFUSE to eat nonfat cheese, and quite often have whole milk lattes and totally count them as a dairy serving, and truly believe it's a healthier choice than eating nonfat) The points of the butter and the crust and everything else is what would stop me from eating it all at once...not the points of the apple.

I bet you wouldn't really eat 10 bananas in a day.  Or, heck, why not give yourself permission one day?  See how you actually enjoy doing it.   

I eat quite a bit of fruit and veggies; more than the checkboxes tell me to, and I'm doing just fine.  Others won't do as well.  Just have to see how you do with it.  That's why tracking the *servings* is a terrific idea.





Ariel484 said:


> I love making smoothies too.  But then I read online that WW recommends actually putting the smoothie into recipe builder and counting the points that way.  I did that with the recipe I was using, and my 2-4 point smoothie (I forget exactly what it was - 0-point fruit, some *pomegranate juice and almond milk*) was suddenly 9 points!  At the time I was going to meetings and asked my leader about it, and she said it's like that because since you are "drinking the fruit" it doesn't fill you up as much as it would if you were eating the fruit...the calories are still there.  So they don't want people going nuts with smoothies.  I was actually really mad to hear this!! I get it, but it seems inconsistent at the same time.
> 
> Ultimately she said to let weight loss be the guide as to how to count the smoothies.  I think I might re-visit making a smoothie every once in awhile in the evening though, it's GOTTA be better than snacking on something else.



I would be mad too, and I feel it's inconsistent.  And possibly a little bit ridiculous.  My leader is great, but sometimes says stuff like that too, and I disagree 100% UNLESS you have already been perfect for two months except for going wild with smoothies.  If that's you, and your weight hasn't agreed with it, then hey, slow down on the smoothies.  

Juice and almond milk...very high in sugar, rather high in fat.  Those will bulk it up, that's for sure!  Track those things. Track the servings of produce.  See how it goes for you.  

I, too, disagree that smoothies don't fill you up.  I'm also someone who could and would eat 4 peaches in a row, so having the equivalent of 4 fruits in a smoothie isn't that big a deal for me.  (that said, I don't drink smoothies...grew up with them for breakfast b/c my mom was trying to honor my wishes to "diet", and so it feels like diet food to me, plus without my mom here to clean up the smoothie mess, they aren't any fun!)


Not sure if these articles will come through if you're not an etools member.  But I'll try.

This one says "Before you stick a straw in that blender, bear in mind that sucking down a smoothie that's filled with two bananas, a cup of berries, or any high-quantity fruit isn't exactly the same as eating these 0 PointsPlus values foods in their natural state. To keep your weight-loss efforts on track, be sure to put any smoothie recipe through our Recipe Builder and track your servings. "  

I notice that it doesn't say to track your points...but to track your *servings*.  Interesting difference in words for a company that tries to say exactly what it means.  


The article I go by, however, is this.  



> Fresh fruit is definitely having its moment in the spotlight, ever since Weight Watchers awarded it all a PointsPlus value of zero! But with great freedom comes great responsibility, and we know some of you are anxious that you get it right."Here, we answer some of your common questions:
> 
> When I add fruit to the recipes I create in the Recipe Builder, it counts PointsPlus values for it! I thought fruit was zero?
> 
> Just as we've always done with 0 PointsPlus value vegetables, 0 PointsPlus value fresh fruits contribute toward the total PointsPlus values of a recipe, whether it's a Weight Watchers recipe or one you build yourself in the Recipe Builder.
> 
> The technical explanation is that because recipes are calculated based on the total grams of fat, fiber, protein and carbs for all their ingredients. As one poster on the Message Boards, DANI_THE_GECKO, sagely points out: The recipe builder only knows that you input nutritional information. It does not know if it's fruit, green beans or heavy cream."
> 
> But why do we do it this way? There are a couple of very good reasons why we count fruits and veggies in our recipes:
> 
> Our recipes often appear in articles and magazines nationally, so we need to provide the calories and nutrient content, as many recipes published elsewhere do.
> Once vegetables and fruit are elements in a prepared recipe, the experience of eating them changes. Few people overeat carrots  but they might overeat carrot cake.
> 
> If your recipe" is truly just a few pieces of fruit, then you might want to record it in your Tracker as separate items or as a meal"  the latter looks at each item separately and then adds up all the PointsPlus values. Because all the items have 0 PointsPlus values, the total will also be zero.
> 
> *Are there situations when I need to count PointsPlus values for fruit?
> 
> No, not for fresh fruit.* Yes, fruit does have calories, and it contains fiber and other nutrients. But were assuming that youll eat a certain amount of fresh and other unsweetened fruit (veggies, too) each day, and have taken that into account when giving you your daily PointsPlus Target.
> 
> All fruit is 0 PointsPlus values when it's fresh, unsweetened frozen, canned in its juice and drained, or with artificial sweeteners. What if you peel it? Yep  as long as its unadorned, its still zero. (Again, same for veggies.)
> 
> You do need to count PointsPlus values when there's added sugar, such as fruit in syrup or in juice, or when there's less water content, as with dried fruit.
> 
> Ive heard that cooking fruit increases its sugar content. Is that true? Does cooked fruit really have a PointsPlus value?
> 
> No, the sugar content doesnt increase when fruit is cooked. However, during the cooking process, there is water loss, so you will have more fruit for a given volume. In other words, a half cup of cooked pears will contain more fruit than a half cup of raw pears.
> 
> How much 0 PointsPlus values fruit is too much?
> 
> Well say it again: Yes, fruits and vegetables arent magically calorie-free just by dint of us making most of them free of PointsPlus values. We took this step to encourage people to eat more fruits and vegetables; foods that are nutritious, satisfying and help to encourage you to make healthy, lasting choices that will lead to weight loss.
> 
> If youre concerned that youre eating too much fruit," ask yourself if youre enjoying what youre eating, or if youre honestly stuffing yourself with bananas because theyre free." Or maybe youre blending pounds of berries and bananas with ice into big-gulp smoothies.
> 
> *If youre using fruit and veggies as a way to stuff yourself in lieu of stuffing yourself with less healthy foods, then its possible that you may be reaching the point of too much."* If youre eating more than you used to, but youre using them for healthy snacks, to bulk up your meals or as a tide-me-over when youre down to the last few PointsPlus values for the day or week, then youre probably OK.
> 
> The bottom line? *Let your hunger, and your weight loss, be your guide*.





Letting my losses/maintains be my guide has led me to realize that bread and beer are really really hard for me to eat AND keep to my goals.  I never intended to go low carb, or barely ever drink booze.  Thinking about that would have kept me from WW, actually.  It's just something that happened over time.  I just noticed that eating less of those things was better for me, and eating more was worse.  For me.  Others might find the same with fruits, but not with beer.  etc.

My leader doesn't eat as much fruit as me, but then again, she has diabetes all over her immediate family, so I would guess that her family is sort of primed to blood sugar wonkiness, and it's probably really safe for her to stay away from things like smoothies.  It's all personal, and it's a matter of finding out what works for you.  



OK I've written my great&probablyboring American novel for the night.  For some reason I'm really passionate about zero point foods!


----------



## keahgirl8

I knew you were cheerleading, bumbershoot!  I just didn't want you to think I was obsessing over every pound.  Sometimes I do, but not this time!  It just keeps going up and up...a phenomenon I still haven't figured out. 

You and I are so on the same page about WW, which is why I can't work there either.  It works and I'll tell anyone that...but I will also tell them not to put fruit and veggies in the recipe builder.  Weight loss/healthy living is something I am passionate about and I don't want to be told how to talk to people about it.


----------



## Ariel484

bumbershoot said:


> Don't worry about the app.  It's just an app.


Haha, thanks.  Thanks for you insight on the smoothies.  I don't have them much anyway but when I do I'm mostly likely going to count everything except for the fruit and veggies.  And just see how that goes.

I forgot to check in on Thursday - I was down 0.4 pounds and apparently the app thought that this was super!  






I think I'm to the point where I'm seeing how silly the app's messages are and am just going to ignore them and mostly likely turn off the notifications.  They aren't making me feel bad or anything, but they aren't that helpful either.

Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## pwdebbie

I think everyone is hiding because of Independence Day being a little too independent (of the tracker, that is).  

I'll own up -- Yep UP is the word for me, 1.6 lbs.


----------



## Ariel484

pwdebbie said:


> I think everyone is hiding because of Independence Day being a little too independent (of the tracker, that is).  I'll own up -- Yep UP is the word for me, 1.6 lbs.


Haha! You may be on to something...

My cousin had a 4th party at her house and I basically just sampled desserts and pasta salad and beer the entire time. I felt teerrrrrrrible later that night, probably because I didn't eat a real dinner. I ended up maintaining this week and feel like I dodged a bullet!  

Leaving to sail on the Dream a week from Sunday...the weigh-in when I get back will be ugly!


----------



## Psychodisney

I was up .2.  Not big but I'm in a bit of a slow down and I'm not totally sure why.  I've been eating well and exercising a tone(training for a 5k in 3 weeks).  I had two weeks of .4, then a maintain, then +.2.  I'm a little frustrated but pushing forward.  I try not to eat my exercise points but could I not be eating enough?


----------



## keahgirl8

I am actually finally starting to go back down, despite the fact that I was at -4 on my weeklies last week.  Camping ad barbecuing... I still ate a ton of veggies, weighed and measured everything, and ran while I was gone.  I also was back on weight loss, so even though I used more than what I had, I still used less than what I did on maintenance.  Maybe that shocked my system enough for a loss?  I have no idea.  Over 2 years at this and I still don't have a clue sometimes! lol


----------



## mershell

Hi all.  I'm Me'Shell.  I've been on WW for 3 years this last go-around (many tries before).  I've lost 77.4lbs and am 29lbs from goal.

I am an AP holder and frequent DL A LOT.  I'm always in need to ideas and info re: healthier eating in the park, so if anyone has any suggestions I'd be happy to hear them.

Great to have a place to go chat about WW AND Disney


----------



## pwdebbie

mershell said:


> Hi all.  I'm Me'Shell.  I've been on WW for 3 years this last go-around (many tries before).  I've lost 77.4lbs and am 29lbs from goal.
> 
> I am an AP holder and frequent DL A LOT.  I'm always in need to ideas and info re: healthier eating in the park, so if anyone has any suggestions I'd be happy to hear them.
> 
> Great to have a place to go chat about WW AND Disney



Welcome!  You are doing great!  Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## bumbershoot

Augh, I cannot get this maintenance thing down.  I'm back to paying (meaning I'm above even my raised goal range).  The receptionist would have raised it more if I asked, but I didn't ask.  

Tracking and exercising.  That's what I have to do more of.  Sounds so simple.  (and I never intended to slow down tracking or not exercise, not sure what happened there mentally)  But I've never done the "now it's for the rest of your life" thing; I've always been gaining or losing.



On the other side, DH has lost THREE weeks in a row!  So very proud of him and happy for him.


----------



## keahgirl8

bumbershoot said:


> Augh, I cannot get this maintenance thing down.  I'm back to paying (meaning I'm above even my raised goal range).  The receptionist would have raised it more if I asked, but I didn't ask.  Tracking and exercising.  That's what I have to do more of.  Sounds so simple.  (and I never intended to slow down tracking or not exercise, not sure what happened there mentally)  But I've never done the "now it's for the rest of your life" thing; I've always been gaining or losing.  On the other side, DH has lost THREE weeks in a row!  So very proud of him and happy for him.



Maintenance is a tricky business!  Hang in there!  We can do this.


----------



## bumbershoot

keahgirl8 said:


> We can do this.



Thank you for that!


----------



## keahgirl8

bumbershoot said:


> Thank you for that!



Any time!  We're in this together!


----------



## bumbershoot

Whew.  Downward trend again.  

Finally inside my goal *range*, though it's an increased goal from where I originally called myself at goal.  Downward trend will continue and then I can lower that goal again.  Too many pounds above it, and I get into trouble!  (Many more, and I wouldn't have fit into all my new pants!)


Things I've learned since January.  (I only hit goal last Fall)

Tracking works!
Thinking you're tracking when you're really eyeballing doesn't!

Even for a big produce-eater like me, I can't eat ALL fruit ALL the time.  Gotta mix it up with some vegetables.  Can't say that's the biggest difference, but it is a difference.  So hard to step away from the luscious berries and get lettuce on my plate, but veggies are good!

It is 1,000,000% apparent to me that I have to track while away on trips.  I thought I'd track for our January trip and I didn't, and the last week of it caused problems (along with the month back home when I finally wasn't sick anymore and could taste food).  I thought I'd track during our last-minute 20 day trip to England and Ireland (when DH is sent and the airfare isn't horrendous and the calendar is clear, it's awesome!) and I didn't, and it caused problems.

I *have to* track.  No way around it.  Can't look the way I want to look (and FEEL the way I want to feel!) while eating just any old way...even if I'm tracking a 90 point day, I *have to* track.  

What can I say, life's not fair!


----------



## keahgirl8

I also track on vacation, bumbershoot.  Even if I have to guess or use a generic item, I have to keep track of what I eat.


----------



## tiffytrips

Tracking is the only way I loose. When I don't I gain


----------



## Psychodisney

Hope everyone is doing well!  I finally broke through my month long plateau and lost 2.6!  Total of 26!!
Tomorrow I run my first 5K in 24 years!


----------



## keahgirl8

Psychodisney said:


> Hope everyone is doing well!  I finally broke through my month long plateau and lost 2.6!  Total of 26!! Tomorrow I run my first 5K in 24 years!



Congrats!


----------



## bumbershoot

keahgirl8 said:


> I also track on vacation, bumbershoot.  Even if I have to guess or use a generic item, I have to keep track of what I eat.



Yep. Gotta do it!



tiffytrips said:


> Tracking is the only way I loose. When I don't I gain



Glad to know I'm not alone. Not sure why I thought I could get away with it. 



Psychodisney said:


> Hope everyone is doing well!  I finally broke through my month long plateau and lost 2.6!  Total of 26!! Tomorrow I run my first 5K in 24 years!



Woooooo!




I lost again this week. Thanked the receptionist who has helped the last few weeks for her extreme kindness.  Hope she got how deeply I meant it. 

A few more to go and I'm back to my original goal. Or I keep the current goal but get to wear regular clothes for weighing in.


----------



## pwdebbie

bumbershoot said:


> Yep. Gotta do it!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to know I'm not alone. Not sure I thought I could get away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Woooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost again this week. Thanked the receptionist who has helped the last few weeks for her extreme kindness.  Hope she got how deeply I meant it.
> 
> A few more to go and I'm back to my original goal. Or I keep the current goal but get to wear regular clothes for weighing in.



Good job!


----------



## jacksmomma

Today is my first day back on WW.  I was just diagnosed with high blood pressure and it scares me.  It is time to get accountable and take control of my food.  I am loving the simple start.  I hope it jump starts my progress.


----------



## pwdebbie

Well we sure have become a quiet bunch!  

I have been stalled now for so long that it is not funny any more.  Up and down the same three pounds for almost a year.  How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Psychodisney

Keep on going!  It's frustrating to be stuck.  This time around, I've kept the momentum going.  I'm down 30 lbs since January doing simply filling.  I had a slow month over the summer but things picked back up again.  Feeling great and hoping to keep going for another 20-30Lbs....a little at a time.


----------



## pwdebbie

I keep thinking about switching to Simply Filling for a bit but then I get to that one line about no processed meats.  

I eat bacon or sausage almost daily as well as lunchmeat.  I start my day off with protein, typical would be two eggs and three slices of bacon plus fruit.  I avoid cereals, breads, bagels, pancakes etc. (even whole grain versions) because those foods don't satisfy me.  It seems that if I eat anything with flour in it in the morning, I am wanting to eat all morning.  It isn't that way with lunch or dinner, just breakfast!  

I'm still going to think about trying SF, just don't know if I can go through the withdrawal!


----------



## Psychodisney

I think if you eat your bacon, sausage and lunchmeat but stay away from your processed carbs your in the right direction.  I think the key is keeping your blood sugar even(low glycemic foods) and avoiding processed foods that might cause you to overeat.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Hi everyone.  Hope you don't mind if I tag along. My name is Victoria and I've been on/off with WW (online) for almost 2 years now. I lost 20lbs the first time around, but then fell off the wagon and gained back all but 7 lbs. I started again this past May and have lost an additional 28 lbs, putting me at 35 total lost. I still have 25 more until my goal weight, and I've been having a really difficult time the past couple of months yoyoing. So I'm hoping reaching out and sharing with others going through the same thing will help.


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

I rejoined Weight Watchers online yesterday.   I hope to lose lots of weight and share tips with all of you and most importantly get healthy. Monday is my weigh in day so I'm hoping for a nice loss on week one. It seems the older I get the less I lose but a loss is a loss and I'll take whatever I can get. I'm going on my first Disney Cruise in May to celebrate my oldest daughter graduating from college. Here's hoping I can stick with it this time and be a healthier, slimmer me.


----------



## eh24fan

And here I am!  My mom and I had a meltdown and decided we had to quit WW for awhile.  So back in June, we did just that.  Then I spent a few weeks rebelling and eating whatever I flippin' wanted.  And then the rest of the summer I ate what I wanted, but kept myself in check...sort of.  Here we are, nearly 4 months later and I THINK I'm up about 9lbs, but depends on the day, etc. 

 I rejoined online last week and I'm going to our meeting tonight.  Mom is coming back too, but she has some things going on with my stepdad and his health that she just can't do it this week.  I'm ready to get back to it, I feel refreshed and over my rebellion. Our meeting has moved location AND changed the time, so it will be like a fresh start and I'm looking forward to it!  I can't wait to get on the scale, see where the number falls and get going.  I weigh myself at home, but it isn't REAL until I'm at the meeting, on that scale.  When it is written in my "permanent record" by the receptionist, it counts.  Until then, it isn't real.  

So...here we go again!!!


----------



## Psychodisney

eh24fan said:


> And here I am!  My mom and I had a meltdown and decided we had to quit WW for awhile.  So back in June, we did just that.  Then I spent a few weeks rebelling and eating whatever I flippin' wanted.  And then the rest of the summer I ate what I wanted, but kept myself in check...sort of.  Here we are, nearly 4 months later and I THINK I'm up about 9lbs, but depends on the day, etc.
> 
> I rejoined online last week and I'm going to our meeting tonight.  Mom is coming back too, but she has some things going on with my stepdad and his health that she just can't do it this week.  I'm ready to get back to it, I feel refreshed and over my rebellion. Our meeting has moved location AND changed the time, so it will be like a fresh start and I'm looking forward to it!  I can't wait to get on the scale, see where the number falls and get going.  I weigh myself at home, but it isn't REAL until I'm at the meeting, on that scale.  When it is written in my "permanent record" by the receptionist, it counts.  Until then, it isn't real.
> 
> So...here we go again!!!



We've all been there!  Welcome back!


----------



## pwdebbie

eh24fan said:


> And here I am!  My mom and I had a meltdown and decided we had to quit WW for awhile.  So back in June, we did just that.  Then I spent a few weeks rebelling and eating whatever I flippin' wanted.  And then the rest of the summer I ate what I wanted, but kept myself in check...sort of.  Here we are, nearly 4 months later and I THINK I'm up about 9lbs, but depends on the day, etc.
> 
> I rejoined online last week and I'm going to our meeting tonight.  Mom is coming back too, but she has some things going on with my stepdad and his health that she just can't do it this week.  I'm ready to get back to it, I feel refreshed and over my rebellion. Our meeting has moved location AND changed the time, so it will be like a fresh start and I'm looking forward to it!  I can't wait to get on the scale, see where the number falls and get going.  I weigh myself at home, but it isn't REAL until I'm at the meeting, on that scale.  When it is written in my "permanent record" by the receptionist, it counts.  Until then, it isn't real.
> 
> So...here we go again!!!



Good for you! Sometimes a fresh start is just what we need.


----------



## eh24fan

My first week back was a success!  Down 1lb...only 6 more to go to hit my lowest and get  back to really losing!


----------



## pwdebbie

eh24fan said:


> My first week back was a success!  Down 1lb...only 6 more to go to hit my lowest and get  back to really losing!



Good for you!


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Hello All, I woke up today and I just knew I had to join WW again.  We are trying to plan a Disney trip and at my current weight I won't fit on the rides-lol.  I am having trouble deciding between the meeting and doing it on line.  What are you all doing?  Does anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## Butterfly123

I love WW Online. It is so convenient, and the app is great.  This is my second time on WW, and I've done online both times.  The only drawback in my eyes is not being able to get to Lifetime status.  

I do get why people like meetings, and if that kind of accountability helps, then I'd go with that.


----------



## ABDonovan

It's the middle of my first week and I made the mistake of weighing in. I'm down 6 pounds after around 4 days. I'm eating all my points and some of my weekly points. Is it water weight?


----------



## Ariel484

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Hello All, I woke up today and I just knew I had to join WW again.  We are trying to plan a Disney trip and at my current weight I won't fit on the rides-lol.  I am having trouble deciding between the meeting and doing it on line.  What are you all doing?  Does anyone have any suggestions??


Online for me, too.  I really like the app and I like being able to weigh in at home right when I wake up (nekkid! TMI?! ).  

I think it works for me because I'm really independent and wasn't a fan of the meetings - but I very well could have had a different experience with a different leader, so YMMV.


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Thank you for the feedback everyone!


----------



## bumbershoot

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Hello All, I woke up today and I just knew I had to join WW again.  We are trying to plan a Disney trip and at my current weight I won't fit on the rides-lol.  I am having trouble deciding between the meeting and doing it on line.  What are you all doing?  Does anyone have any suggestions??



For me I'm a meeting person. Online there would still be the denial and lying and avoidance there was before. 

Plus if you do meetings, once you hit Lifetime it's all free (meetings and etools) as long as you meet the lifetime guidelines. With online that doesn't happen. Though you can join meetings once you are close (some meetings allow you to join with just 5lbs to go, others require 10 or so), make goal and lifetime, then weigh in at goal once a month to get it all free. 




ABDonovan said:


> It's the middle of my first week and I made the mistake of weighing in. I'm down 6 pounds after around 4 days. I'm eating all my points and some of my weekly points. Is it water weight?



6lbs is going to be made up of lots of water and some fat. Also likely some, er, excess bulk that was in your digestive system. But that's ok and normal. Have fun with the first losses if they are high. They will settle soon enough. 

It's also normal that you might not show 6 lost on your actual weighin day don't let it psych you out! Weight loss isn't linear, it doesn't always make sense, so do your best and keep on going. 

It's terrific you are already exploring the weekly points! I lost almost all my weight with all weekly and all carefully calculated activity points, and don't know how I could have done it if my body had rejected that much food.


----------



## keahgirl8

Alice_in_Wonderland said:


> Hello All, I woke up today and I just knew I had to join WW again.  We are trying to plan a Disney trip and at my current weight I won't fit on the rides-lol.  I am having trouble deciding between the meeting and doing it on line.  What are you all doing?  Does anyone have any suggestions??



I do it online.  If you need the accountability, the meetings are great.  It just depends on the person!



Some of this is water weight.  It always happens the first week.  Just don't get discouraged if you don't have big numbers every week.  You're doing great!



ABDonovan said:


> It's the middle of my first week and I made the mistake of weighing in. I'm down 6 pounds after around 4 days. I'm eating all my points and some of my weekly points. Is it water weight?


----------



## ABDonovan

So, I'm officially discouraged.  I feel like I'm eating too much.  Today, I finished out my day (with no snacks) at around 9 pm.  After tallying it all up in my journal before I logged it online, I was missing around nine points.  I didn't want to eat them, though :/

My fiance told me to go ahead and eat a snack, and made me two turkey sliders (4 oz cajun turkey, hawaiian roll, and a slice of tomato) to finish off the points, plus one weekly point.

How do you know if you're eating too much?  

I've dealt with eating disorders before, and I'm terrified of failing.  I think I just need guidance.


----------



## pennyg

I rejoined in June.  I lost almost 13lbs in 3 weeks and now I am stalled.  I have been going up and down on 3 lbs for the last 3 months.  Following points and eating what I am supposed to but it isn't budging.  I just started a new 15 week session yesterday.  I get 34 points a day and I eat them all, and a few of my weekly points.  3 days a week I walk 3 miles as fast as I can to prepare for my first 5K (sounds impressive, but I'm pretty sure I will be the last to cross the finish line as it takes me between 50-55 minutes to do it).

I have a Fitbit that I track my steps with, I only hit 10k steps on days that I walk 3 miles and other days I am around 5-7k.  After this 5K my goal is to try to hit 10-15k a day to prepare for walking at Disney.  

When I joined in June my goal was to lose 50lbs by the trip in March.  That goal is disappearing.  Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## bumbershoot

ABDonovan said:


> So, I'm officially discouraged.  I feel like I'm eating too much.  Today, I finished out my day (with no snacks) at around 9 pm.  After tallying it all up in my journal before I logged it online, I was missing around nine points.  I didn't want to eat them, though :/
> 
> My fiance told me to go ahead and eat a snack, and made me two turkey sliders (4 oz cajun turkey, hawaiian roll, and a slice of tomato) to finish off the points, plus one weekly point.
> 
> How do you know if you're eating too much?
> 
> I've dealt with eating disorders before, and I'm terrified of failing.  I think I just need guidance.



First question...have you read your program materials?  You know what the Good Health Guidelines are?  You are following them?

I wonder if your daily points are on the higher side?  Sometimes when the points are higher it can feel overwhelming to follow the GHGs, make healthier and fresher choices, AND eat the points.  It's far easier to eat 30 points in a hamburger than in a day's worth of fresh and good choices.  The burger takes up a lot less room!  And when the points are even higher than that it's even harder sometimes.  DH started at the max; 71 points.  And because he was over a certain weight his GHGs included *9* servings of fruits/veggies per day.  I think he hit that one time.  Just SO much food.

And make sure you are calculating points correctly.  For instance, if you're drinking soy milk, use the nutrition information on the actual soy milk you're drinking, don't use the average points for a soy milk in the tracker.  

If you attend meetings, talk about this with your leader!  S/He can go over your height age and weight, and look over your trackers to help make sure you're doing it right.

But definitely read your plan materials!  Do it again if you already have, and just do it if you haven't.  




pennyg said:


> I rejoined in June.  I lost almost 13lbs in 3 weeks and now I am stalled.  I have been going up and down on 3 lbs for the last 3 months.  Following points and eating what I am supposed to but it isn't budging.  I just started a new 15 week session yesterday.  I get 34 points a day and I eat them all, and a few of my weekly points.  3 days a week I walk 3 miles as fast as I can to prepare for my first 5K (sounds impressive, but I'm pretty sure I will be the last to cross the finish line as it takes me between 50-55 minutes to do it).
> 
> I have a Fitbit that I track my steps with, I only hit 10k steps on days that I walk 3 miles and other days I am around 5-7k.  After this 5K my goal is to try to hit 10-15k a day to prepare for walking at Disney.
> 
> When I joined in June my goal was to lose 50lbs by the trip in March.  That goal is disappearing.  Any suggestions are appreciated.



It's hard to plan out weight loss.  Bodies are funny things.  Having a goal of making better choices every day, of getting healthier, and letting the weight loss fall where it can is going to be a fabulous sort of long term goal.  

13 in 3 weeks is astonishingly amazing.  If you attend meetings, I hope the leader/receptionist helped you know that that was absolutely slow down.  

Being stalled for 3 months.  No losses whatsoever?  Nothing?  I ask because many times people will say no losses, but they mean .2, .4, that sort of thing.  Those are bonafide losses.

Are you making sure to track every bite, lick, and taste?  Are you following the nutrition information on product labels, rather than going by the generic/averages for items in the tracker?

Do you measure everything?  I weigh almost everything.  Ice cream, peanut butter, butter, just about everything.  The things I don't weigh, I use measuring cups/spoons for.  So...beverages with points, half and half, sugar...those are measured.

I eat every point.  Every Daily point (and once I was closing in on goal and was at 26 points that was still making me lose too fast so I bumped it up to 29), every weekly point, and just about every carefully calculated activity point from almost the beginning.  IN order to do this, I *have to* be incredibly careful when tracking.  I have to have 14 grams of butter, not 15.  28-33 grams of almonds, not 34, because that takes it up a point.  (though usually I use 28 grams because it's on the low side of the same number of points)  etc

And like I asked the other poster, are you following the Good Health Guidelines?  Sometimes those can make the difference.  Or at least make things nicer; when I eat my oils, my hair and nails are awesome.


----------



## bumbershoot

And as for myself, I re-hit goal range today.  Whew.  September was very difficult and annoying.  

The issue is, as I was mentioning, when losing I ate quite a few points!  I was really looking forward to eating even more points to maintain.  Alas, I called myself at goal on an arbitrary date because I just wanted to eat.  I had started training for a Half and was just in need of more food.

And ever since then it's a struggle.  I've actually never gone beyond 3 points/day over what I was doing while losing.  And I've struggled.

My husband reminds me that when I was actively losing I was running a TON.  Before I called it goal, I had run the TOT last year, and that absolutely ruined me for treadmill running.  Oh how I hate the treadmill now.  And because of schedule and circumstances, even while training for a Half and another and then one in August and soon in November and January (with some 10Ks in there) I'm actually running less than I was while actively losing.  That's the thing that has changed.  

And in the meantime I'm doing yoga and pilates and weight training (love getting muscles!) and Spin, and people at the gym say super-nice things to me all the time, and I feel great.

But I had to pay for September because I was out of goal range (same for April), and the other months have been a struggle.

The cynical side of me says "welcome to maintaining your weight!" but then...the happy bright side of me says the same thing, just with a different tone.  Because that's what this is.  Maintaining my weight.  For the rest of my life.  It's not romantic or exciting and it doesn't involve kudos every week or lots of stickers or keychains...it just is what it is and this is what I wanted!  And it's what I have never EVER done before.  So that's pretty darned cool.  And if I struggle, that's OK.  I'm brand new at this!  As I child I was growing, as a teen I was a bit over what my doctor wanted me to be, as a teen in the 80s I had a hippy, 36B figure while my friends were 95 lbs (or so they said), and the "last 5 lbs" tortured me.  Then I went to college.  up 20.  Joined a varsity sport...up more, but I got really fit.  Was put on the lightweight side of the sport...had to get down on the scale, but that was a struggle.  Grad school...up, down, up, down.  Real life.  Up, down, up up up.  Down.  Met DH, up.  Saw a picture of ourselves.  Ack! Had to drop weight.  Got married.  Got insta-pregnant.  Up Up and up.  Lost weight.  DS turned 2.  Gained.  Gained more and more and hey, how about some more!?

The mental game of this whole "last 5 lbs" thing is harder for me than the concept of losing the first 80 was.  Crazy.  (because I'm at about 81 lost right now, not the 85 in the sig, but my sig does say 'working to maintain' the loss, which I am, basically)


Hit the GHGs, make sure I'm making better choices every day.  Try to run more.  Keep on going!  Pay attention to waist bands.    That's the list of my current endeavors.


----------



## pennyg

bumbershoot said:


> 13 in 3 weeks is astonishingly amazing.  If you attend meetings, I hope the leader/receptionist helped you know that that was absolutely slow down.



This I knew.  I was actually a leader in WW for 2 years before having my kids (which is how the weight came back).  This was 10 years ago and I let the weight creep back up.



bumbershoot said:


> Being stalled for 3 months.  No losses whatsoever?  Nothing?  I ask because many times people will say no losses, but they mean .2, .4, that sort of thing.  Those are bonafide losses.



Nope, no losses whatsoever.  I actually weigh .2lbs more than the highest weight loss I achieved.  I go up and down in the same pound every week.



bumbershoot said:


> Are you making sure to track every bite, lick, and taste?  Are you following the nutrition information on product labels, rather than going by the generic/averages for items in the tracker?



I track like it is a religion.  Before I was a leader I had lost 75lbs.  My DH referred to me as Captain Kill Joy because I was so controlled on what I ate.  I am still doing it that way.  My leader is also at a loss on why it is happening.



bumbershoot said:


> Do you measure everything?  I weigh almost everything.  Ice cream, peanut butter, butter, just about everything.  The things I don't weigh, I use measuring cups/spoons for.  So...beverages with points, half and half, sugar...those are measured.



My scale sits right by my stove and I do measure anything else.



bumbershoot said:


> And like I asked the other poster, are you following the Good Health Guidelines?  Sometimes those can make the difference.  Or at least make things nicer; when I eat my oils, my hair and nails are awesome.



I do follow the GHG although it isn't as easy these days.  I am making a completely different meal for myself than for the rest of the family.

I broke down this weekend and am trying the WW app,  I have already discovered that the app I was using was not calculating correctly on a few foods (it was underestimating the points).  I eat all of my daily points and sometimes use all of my weekly. If it has been underestimating foods it could be the cause if I am getting more points than I thought I was.  I am not going to be able to use the app forever though as I am paying for weekly meetings and money does not grow on trees.  I do like that the app connects to my Fitbit so I know how many activity points I am getting as opposed to guessing.  I liked it much better when I could calculate points in my head (I had a formula in my head based on the slide).  Having to buy a calculator or use the app makes it very inconvenient.


----------



## bumbershoot

pennyg said:


> I broke down this weekend and am trying the WW app,  I have already discovered that the app I was using was not calculating correctly on a few foods (it was underestimating the points).  I eat all of my daily points and sometimes use all of my weekly. If it has been underestimating foods it could be the cause if I am getting more points than I thought I was.  I am not going to be able to use the app forever though as I am paying for weekly meetings and money does not grow on trees.  I do like that the app connects to my Fitbit so I know how many activity points I am getting as opposed to guessing.  I liked it much better when I could calculate points in my head (I had a formula in my head based on the slide).  Having to buy a calculator or use the app makes it very inconvenient.





Well dang, there goes all of my ideas!


Can I send you my calculator?  I don't use it anymore since I only use the app or my computer (and DH has a calculator if I'm in a pinch).  It does have one of those "skins" on it (the sort of mandala one if you've seen it).  That might be removable.  If you don't have one, maybe it can make things easier on you.

DH could calculate old Points in his head, too.  Now he can *usually* get it, but the protein throws him every so often.

If you want my calculator, PM me your address, OK?


ETA: looking at my avatar caused this thought.  I highly doubt this will be the case, given how strict you are, but in case you're including beer etc in your diet, is it possible that for some reason your system has a hard time losing while doing that?  If I have more than a beer a week, usually, the scale isn't happy with me.  I count it, I count the ounces, I track it, but still, nope.  There's something about my system that has a really hard time with alcohol and weight loss.


----------



## pennyg

bumbershoot said:


> Well dang, there goes all of my ideas!
> 
> 
> Can I send you my calculator?  I don't use it anymore since I only use the app or my computer (and DH has a calculator if I'm in a pinch).  It does have one of those "skins" on it (the sort of mandala one if you've seen it).  That might be removable.  If you don't have one, maybe it can make things easier on you.
> 
> DH could calculate old Points in his head, too.  Now he can *usually* get it, but the protein throws him every so often.
> 
> If you want my calculator, PM me your address, OK?
> 
> 
> ETA: looking at my avatar caused this thought.  I highly doubt this will be the case, given how strict you are, but in case you're including beer etc in your diet, is it possible that for some reason your system has a hard time losing while doing that?  If I have more than a beer a week, usually, the scale isn't happy with me.  I count it, I count the ounces, I track it, but still, nope.  There's something about my system that has a really hard time with alcohol and weight loss.



I appreciate the calculator offer, but I could just get one at a meeting.  My issue is being forced to use the caculator when they used to give you a way to do it for free.   I know they are changing the program a little in November and there may be a new calculator coming out, too.  My weigh in day is tomorrow, but the church we meet at is having revival so I either have to drive an hour away for a meeting or wait another week (which I am more apt to do).

I do not drink any alcohol so I know beer isn't an issue.  I just never thought it was worth the points so I quit when I lost the first time.  Then I was pregnant so didn't do it then, then pregnant again, then just never did it anymore. Haven't missed it at all.

I do appreciate any ideas you throw out.  I am sure there is something I missing.

Maybe I should just go back to the old system.  It worked 75lbs off me the last time.


----------



## bumbershoot

If you have all the old materials then you could give it a shot. 

How about trying simply filling? I haven't but many meeting friends have broken plateaus by trying it.


----------



## pennyg

bumbershoot said:


> If you have all the old materials then you could give it a shot.
> 
> How about trying simply filling? I haven't but many meeting friends have broken plateaus by trying it.



The only issue I have with SS is that I am allergic to aspartame so it would cut a lot of the items on the SS list out (light yogurt, etc).  My mom is doing SS though and has lost about 15 pounds.  Drives me crazy.

This week I fell off the wagon.  I have been trying so hard that I finally had that moment where I said forget it and ate what I wanted to eat.  Now that is out of my system (really, the cookies are gone) I can get back on track.  The thing is, even eating what I did I didn't use all my weekly points.  Even when I'm bad I'm not bad.

I am running (mostly walking) my first 5k on Satuday.  I will probably be dead last, but I am still going to try my hardest to be under 50 minutes.  My last time I was at 51:32.  I am going to walk Thursday morning then try to rest my legs until Saturday.  The up side is the course of the 5k is much less hilly than my neighborhood.  Downside is that it will be around 80F and I have been walking early morning when it is 70F.


----------



## eh24fan

Today is weigh in day, so I'm not sure what tonight will hold, but last week I was down .4.  I was fine with that, better than up.4!  

However, I had a bit of a "moment" yesterday.  My doctor's office has set us up with an online system to keep track of our stuff like records, appointments, etc.  So I was browsing through some old records and I was astounded...absolutely astounded, at 2 of my previous weights.  I didn't go to the dr. much, but back in 2008 and 2009, I was much heavier than I remember.  I don't know if I refused to look at the scale or if I have blocked the memory lol  But according to the doctor's records, I was 18lbs heavier in 2009 than I was when I started WW last year in July.  I'm not sure how I feel about it and it has been bothering me because I had no clue I was that heavy.  So on one hand, I'm even happier with the fact that I took the step to WW and that officially, I'm about 40lbs lighter than my heaviest weight, so yay me!  But on the other hand I'm still just STUNNED that I had gotten that heavy to begin with.  

I also wanted to add that I love what Bumbershoot said...weight loss is NOT linear.  I need to keep that in mind!


----------



## bumbershoot

pennyg said:


> The only issue I have with SS is that I am allergic to aspartame so it would cut a lot of the items on the SS list out (light yogurt, etc).  My mom is doing SS though and has lost about 15 pounds.  Drives me crazy.
> 
> This week I fell off the wagon.  I have been trying so hard that I finally had that moment where I said forget it and ate what I wanted to eat.  Now that is out of my system (really, the cookies are gone) I can get back on track.  The thing is, even eating what I did I didn't use all my weekly points.  Even when I'm bad I'm not bad.



That's partially why I don't SF as well. I just don't use all that "lite" food. 

Love that, that being bad still isn't bad. 

My son and i followed DH on a quick work trip. IHOP is connected to the hotel. We had breakfast there and when relating what I had to DH he was astonished. But we finished at around 11 am and I didn't need more food until 8pm (and I'm not sure about that "need" word lol). My system recognized that I'd had adequate calories.


----------



## eh24fan

I gained .6 this week, but I'm ok with that!  I knew what kind of week it had been and that's fine.  Like Bumbershoot said, weight loss is not linear.    It's a process, it's up and down and that's just life.  

Mom and I stuck around after our meeting last night to talk about SS and SF...the verdict for me is that it isn't for me.  I'm not eating fat free cheese, fat free sour cream, "lite" everything etc.  I want to eat REAL food.  For me, in order to be satisfied, I need full fat cheeses and sour cream etc.  So, I'm going to stick with points and eat my normal foods, but less of them.


----------



## pwdebbie

Well, after a year of staying the same and then this last month of going up and up and up, I pigged out last weekend (it was my birthday) and after weighing in on Tuesday, I started SF on Wednesday.  So, I'm in my second day.  

I wish I could find some good information about SF in print.  I am much better off when I have something concrete in front of me to read instead of talking to people.  I don't understand why WW doesn't have a nice little bundle of info either online or in print on SF instead of dribs and drabs of information here and there.  I constantly see "talk to your leader" -- well, my leader doesn't have time to talk.  I love her, but the meeting structure and location are not conducive to an extended conversation.  So, if any of you have a source of actual SF information all in one place, please point me to it!


----------



## pennyg

I ran my first 5K last night.  I didn't even come in last.  Now I think I may be able to start dropping weight again.  Now, to work up to walking 10 miles so Disney doesn't wear me out!


----------



## bumbershoot

pwdebbie said:


> Well, after a year of staying the same and then this last month of going up and up and up, I pigged out last weekend (it was my birthday) and after weighing in on Tuesday, I started SF on Wednesday.  So, I'm in my second day.
> 
> I wish I could find some good information about SF in print.  I am much better off when I have something concrete in front of me to read instead of talking to people.  I don't understand why WW doesn't have a nice little bundle of info either online or in print on SF instead of dribs and drabs of information here and there.  I constantly see "talk to your leader" -- well, my leader doesn't have time to talk.  I love her, but the meeting structure and location are not conducive to an extended conversation.  So, if any of you have a source of actual SF information all in one place, please point me to it!



Happy Birthday!  Today's mine. 

SF stuff in print...  We got one thing when they first added it.  Do you have anything that looks like this?










If not, ask the leader for it.  Might help.

I'll state up front that since I don't work outside the home this is simple for me, and I recognize that it might not be simple for you, but when I want to talk to a leader more in depth, I go during open weigh-in times, outside of a meeting time.


If you have etools, there are what look like a few articles about it.  




pennyg said:


> I ran my first 5K last night.  I didn't even come in last.  Now I think I may be able to start dropping weight again.  Now, to work up to walking 10 miles so Disney doesn't wear me out!



Yay you!


----------



## pwdebbie

bumbershoot said:


> Happy Birthday!  Today's mine.
> 
> SF stuff in print...  We got one thing when they first added it.  Do you have anything that looks like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had that booklet and it upset me so much (to me it screamed "Diet") that I threw it away!
> 
> If not, ask the leader for it.  Might help.
> 
> I'll state up front that since I don't work outside the home this is simple for me, and I recognize that it might not be simple for you, but when I want to talk to a leader more in depth, I go during open weigh-in times, outside of a meeting time.
> 
> I don't have a job, I'm home all day every day.  Going to WW is my time out each week.  One benefit is that we do our big meal at lunch instead of dinner.   Hubby retired on disability in 1995 and he needs me here.  I quit my job (a job I loved, not many people get to say that) in 2007.
> 
> As for our meetings, we no longer have open weigh-in times.  Headquarters downsized us from a permanent room in the mall to a rented-for-90-minutes room in a hotel.  We went from two or three meetings almost every day of the week to just four meetings, two on Tuesday and two on Wednesday.  For me, doors open at 9:00, meeting starts at 9:30, and everyone has to be out of there by 10:30.  It's really sad because this move has caused them to lose more people.  It is not handicap accessible and there are two flights of stairs.  A lady fell last week on the stairs.  But those of us who are determined have been there every week since the change a few months ago.
> 
> If you have etools, there are what look like a few articles about it.
> 
> A lady I sat next to this week has been doing SF and she told me to go to the Simple Start page and look for a link that says something like "After Simple Start."  She said that's where a lot of SF info can be found.  I haven't checked yet.
> 
> Yay you!



And now the most important thing -- I was down 3.6 this week.


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:


> And now the most important thing -- I was down 3.6 this week.



Congrats!  That is fantastic!


----------



## pennyg

Over the last two weeks I have lost 4lbs so I guess my weight has started dropping again.


----------



## pwdebbie

pennyg said:


> Over the last two weeks I have lost 4lbs so I guess my weight has started dropping again.


Good for you!


----------



## robinb

Hi everyone!  I'm still around and still doing WW.  I thought I would share this picture ...

The dog ate my ActiveLink:







It still works and I now carry it in my pocket, but I decided to buy a new one since it was on sale for $25.  Big surprise!  It was only $5!  They said they were clearing them out because they are getting new units.  I'm good with paying $5 now and if the new one looks really great I'll buy that one too.


----------



## eh24fan

Hey all!!  I'm still here, still plugging away.  My weight isn't moving the way I'd like, but I'm trying not to get discouraged.  I'm pretty much stuck between 224 and 226 each week.  I'm eating well with a few slips here and there, but tracking it all.  I'm going to Zumba 2 to 3 times a week and working my tail off while I'm there.  My leader keeps telling me to stick with what I'm doing and that scale will move eventually.  I'm trying to focus on the NSV's right now.  For example, just the fact that I'm doing Zumba and I LOVE it!!  I look forward to every class and can't wait to get there.  It's just so much fun and I walk out of there DRENCHED in sweat.  My legs are begging for mercy some nights.  LOL  My mom said if nothing else, we are at least maintaining what we've already lost through tracking and being aware of what we are eating, and at least I'm exercising and that's making me healthier over all.   It's really hard to keep tha tpositive outlook when the numbers on the scale aren't going down.


----------



## eh24fan

Oh, and has anyone tried the new ActiveLink?  I love my old one and it's fine for now, but I'm interested in the new one...


----------



## pennyg

eh24fan said:


> Hey all!!  I'm still here, still plugging away.  My weight isn't moving the way I'd like, but I'm trying not to get discouraged.  I'm pretty much stuck between 224 and 226 each week.  I'm eating well with a few slips here and there, but tracking it all.  I'm going to Zumba 2 to 3 times a week and working my tail off while I'm there.  My leader keeps telling me to stick with what I'm doing and that scale will move eventually.  I'm trying to focus on the NSV's right now.  For example, just the fact that I'm doing Zumba and I LOVE it!!  I look forward to every class and can't wait to get there.  It's just so much fun and I walk out of there DRENCHED in sweat.  My legs are begging for mercy some nights.  LOL  My mom said if nothing else, we are at least maintaining what we've already lost through tracking and being aware of what we are eating, and at least I'm exercising and that's making me healthier over all.   It's really hard to keep tha tpositive outlook when the numbers on the scale aren't going down.



 It will move.  I lost that 4lbs now I'm stuck again, but I have gone down 2 sizes during this stuck phase.  Something is happening.


----------



## bumbershoot

pwdebbie said:


> And now the most important thing -- I was down 3.6 this week.



Woo!



> I had that booklet and it upset me so much (to me it screamed "Diet") that I threw it away!



And...that's actually how I feel about SS.  The food...I don't *want* to eat the food to satisfaction.  I don't want to eat that food at all.  It's why won't be doing it.  (I didn't do Core either)  Also because if I knew how to eat to satisfaction and then STOP, I wouldn't have gained 85 lbs.  



pennyg said:


> It will move.  I lost that 4lbs now I'm stuck again, but I have gone down 2 sizes during this stuck phase.  Something is happening.



Wow, how cool is that?  2 sizes while stuck on the scale?  
Wait, that didn't sound right, LOL.



Well, I didn't realize it in October, but that weigh in in goal range marked 1 year as Lifetime.  I didn't realize it and didn't get my recognition.

And this week's weighin (I haven't been to a meeting in November yet) I'll be over, which makes me feel a little silly about asking for the previous recognition.  

Maintaining is truly hard for me.  Worth it, but hard.


----------



## bumbershoot

Update...when I weighed in on the 29th I was indeed up.  Before I got on the scale I told the receptionist that I had made the year of Lifetime in October (in goal range 10 out of 12 months), so she gave me another key charm (not sure if all meetings give keys each year, but my meeting does).  Then I weighed in, LOL.

I didn't freak out too much because I was running a half marathon the next day and wasn't going to hurt myself just to make weight that day.  Now I'm done with that, I've upped the other exercise and decreased the extra food.  Today didn't show as much of a loss as I thought it would (going by how I was feeling physically and looking in the mirror), but after the inital "what???" moment I'm OK.  Just gotta keep moving forward.  Maybe it'll show up next week.    I have one more half marathon that I'm signed up for and I'm going to focus on constant good nutrition from now through that run, in hopes that I don't need to eat a lot the week before, and perhaps don't feel the need to "make up for" the run for a week or two following, LOL.




Did other meeting members get the booklet called something like "What to eat now"?  Seems pretty good!  

I love the quote in the Weekly about the woman eating a dry brownie.  She realized it wasn't good, and wondered why she was saving it from the garbage.  Wondered what the dry brownie had ever done for her.   




For anyone thinking about yoga as an activity...try it.  It's pretty amazing.  I can't remember the first class I took, but it was sometime June-ish.  I'm getting stronger, my loose skin is tightening up slowly but surely* (80+ lb loss and I'm currently 45...it's easy to think it's just too late and the skin won't do that, but I'm here to tell you it HAS), and my flexibility has made leaps and bounds.  It's not immediate.  It doesn't _always_ feel good.  You want to make sure your teacher is good and trustworthy and will show you variations.  And just keep going.  


*also doing pilates once or twice a week, weight training once or twice a week, and I run occasionally but nowhere near as much as I should be given that I've been participating in half marathons, LOL.


----------



## keahgirl8

It happens to us all.  I have yet to actually maintain for more than a couple of weeks.  I am going up and down and back again.  Frustrating, but it's been a rough year, so that may have contributed.  I am doing pretty well with food, but the exercise has been inconsistent.  I am getting back on track though!  I love yoga and Pilates.  I think I am going to really work on using that as cross training with my running.


----------



## bumbershoot

I've been doing lots of yoga. Yesterday at my meeting I was standing next to their height stick thing and someone noticed I was at the 5'4" mark. Um, I'm 5'3". But no, I'm not. My leader's daughter is a yoga teacher and the daughter had grown by an inch after doing yoga for awhile. She updated my height. Which gave me 5 extra pounds at the max end of my ww allowed weight. Love it. 

I feel good and I look good. I have no interest in buying bigger clothes or squeezing into anything. I'm just in transition and figuring out this new strong body. 

Do yoga!


----------



## keahgirl8

Good for you!  I love yoga!  Trying to get back at it!


----------



## pwdebbie

Ugg, I splurged extravagantly over the last week, and I'm not talking about money. My weight is so up that I skipped my meeting today.  No more excuses . . . starting tomorrow.


----------



## rlbklein

You should still go to the meeting! You don't have to weigh in, use you"no weigh in pass." The meeting can help you get back on track. I guarantee others are in the same situation and the staff has been there and can help.


----------



## pwdebbie

rlbklein said:


> You should still go to the meeting! You don't have to weigh in, use you"no weigh in pass." The meeting can help you get back on track. I guarantee others are in the same situation and the staff has been there and can help.



I couldn't get out for the meeting yesterday because of snow and today dh said it is too cold to go anywhere, cold enough that church is cancelled tonight.  So I will make it to the meeting next week (as long as the possible snow storm on Monday doesn't happen!).  I'm hurting today from shoveling the driveway yesterday, but hey, it earned me three points!  On my home scale, I am down three pounds from what I was here at home last week, so hopefully by next Tuesday, I will break even with my pre-Christmas weight.


----------



## bumbershoot

I had a big wake up call. I've been tracking "in my head". We know how that goes. For many of us, if we could do that we never would have gotten here to begin with! But the self lies were amazing.   

So I started tracking again on Saturday. We've all had that weird cough sickness and DH (the last to get it) was in no shape to go to the meeting so none of us did. But I started tracking anyway. (Yay me!)

 Saturday was a dance performance day for DS, and I got roped into volunteering instead of doing what I was going to do. Noon to 8pm and beyond so I could get DH some soup, I was out of the house with no preparation for me for food.   

End of the day I tracked. 70 points not including the cashews I'd had. And it didn't feel like 70 points. Protein bistro box from sbux, tofu spring roll from trader joes, proper cheese sandwich, etc etc etc, it added up up up!  

Wow.


----------



## pwdebbie

It does amaze me how things can add up sometimes.  Keep up the tracking!


----------



## bumbershoot

Thank you.  I'm working at it!  

Decades of lying to myself is hard to break!  Now that I had that 70 point (without it feeling like 70 points) realization, I'm hearing all the other things I've told myself in the last few months.  half marathon training makes me eat....but somehow I did the last Half with my ONLY training being the Seattle Half, and before that the Wine&Dine Half...and I cannot even remember the last time I ran at home.  Obviously it wasn't the training for the Half, LOL.  I was telling myself (and others) that for MONTHS.  I cannot believe my sweet husband didn't call me on it.  Or DS!  He's the more honest one in terms of telling me about excess squish LOL.  

I'm sorry say "maintenance is a beast" post after post, but it helps me.  It's very very much worth it, to reach maintenance even if you're going to have a hard time with it, that's for sure.  I think I scare DH, sometimes, with the hard time I'm having, and I hope I don't scare people here.  Not everyone is having such a hard time; I don't think keahgirl is struggling as much, AND she continues to run.  Woo!


----------



## keahgirl8

Thanks for the "Woo!"  I am doing pretty well.  I've stayed under my original goal weight for almost 2 years.  I am still figuring out what my comfortable weight is, so I'm technically back on weight loss mode.  It seems when I go into the maintenance mode, as far as WW is concerned, I start to creep back up again.  Last year was rough, health-wise, so I'm really going to work on strength training when I get back from my PHM trip.  Who knows what that will do to my weight!  I think if I gain muscle and lose fat though, I won't care!


----------



## bumbershoot

Keah you are amazing!

I squeaked in with lifetime at goal today. Woo!!!!!


----------



## keahgirl8

bumbershoot said:


> Keah you are amazing!  I squeaked in with lifetime at goal today. Woo!!!!!


    Thanks!  It's hard and kind of a roller coaster, but I'm hanging in there!
Congrats on being back at lifetime!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

*steps into the thread*

Hello...

I JUST (re)joined Weight Watchers last week...

I'm not too big a fan of their own boards, so I was wondering if there might be a place for me in this thread??


----------



## pwdebbie

We've been pretty quiet here lately.  Welcome aboard!  Did you make lifetime the last time you were in WW?  (I don't like the WW boards either.  People didn't seem nice to each other and all I kept seeing was "don't say that, it's against the rules."  You can't even post a WW recpe on the WW boards, it's against the rules.)


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Alas, no, I did not reach lifetime.

But I plan to this time! I've got a really good support group at work, as I have two other coworkers who are on WW and one coworker who sits near me that can keep me on track with my snacking.

I just did my first weigh-in online since I joined, and I've lost 1.2 pounds. Could be nothing but weight fluctuation, but I've really started to exercise more, and did my best to keep on point for the week!!

I find the boards over there are definitely distant. I love how the Dis is so much more a community, for whatever we want to talk about.


----------



## pwdebbie

I've been struggling for months and watching my weight creep up. I discovered last week that I was eating 3 points a day in gummy vitamins!  Who would have thought? Monday we ate at Texas Roadhouse and ate leftovers Tuesday. And I skipped Tuesday's meeting too.  Hopefully next week will be better.

I would be thrilled to see 1.2.  Good for you!


----------



## ThistleMae

Hello fellow road to health buddies!  I'm not on weight watchers, I'm doing fitness pal...hope that doesn't offend.  I struggle just like you all and this is the first time I'm actually following a regimented program.  I am familiar with weight watchers.  Believe me, I'm watching.  Some days are harder than others, that's for sure.  When I have a slip I feel so terrible the next day. Like an alcoholic with a hangover.  I have to be careful of that slippery slope....when u beat yourself up for the slip and just eat more to punish yourself.  I have lost 30 pounds, 50 more to go....disney in November!  I need the support, so I'm in here and willing to help all I can to encourage all of you to keep going!  It helps me to vent as well and to talk about the hard days.  Thank you for this post.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

ThistleMae said:


> Hello fellow road to health buddies!  I'm not on weight watchers, I'm doing fitness pal...hope that doesn't offend.  I struggle just like you all and this is the first time I'm actually following a regimented program.  I am familiar with weight watchers.  Believe me, I'm watching.  Some days are harder than others, that's for sure.  When I have a slip I feel so terrible the next day. Like an alcoholic with a hangover.  I have to be careful of that slippery slope....when u beat yourself up for the slip and just eat more to punish yourself.  I have lost 30 pounds, 50 more to go....disney in November!  I need the support, so I'm in here and willing to help all I can to encourage all of you to keep going!  It helps me to vent as well and to talk about the hard days.  Thank you for this post.



I think motivation is a huge factor in success!! It's always nice to have a support group encouraging you!

I let myself slip and cheat once a week. I'm allowed to eat whatever I want for one meal or snack. This week we went for delicious BBQ on Wednesday. Next week... who knows!



pwdebbie said:


> I've been struggling for months and watching my weight creep up. I discovered last week that I was eating 3 points a day in gummy vitamins!  Who would have thought? Monday we ate at Texas Roadhouse and ate leftovers Tuesday. And I skipped Tuesday's meeting too.  Hopefully next week will be better.
> 
> I would be thrilled to see 1.2.  Good for you!



I would never have guessed that gummy vitamins would even be counted toward points! I find it so eye opening to find out what has high points and what doesn't.

One piece of Twizzler's licorice is 1 point, but if you have 2, it's 3 points. It makes me realize what our portions should be!


----------



## ThistleMae

I have to be careful about the once a week thing...I'm not there yet.  Eventually, I would like to be able to have that kind of day and maintain my weight.  Right now...that would lead to more overeating.  It's something to work toward for me.  I do however, eat jello free, pudding free and I've now discovered some weightwatchers ice cream.  I can have one treat a night.  The portions are small and I seem to do really well with one small treat that is low in calorie.  OH....I know ww uses points, but you know what I mean.  Sorry to hear about the gummy vitamin debacle!  You really need to watch the ingredients in things.  I'm surprised about certain things that I definitely cannot eat like pizza (crazy calories)!  I have gone out to eat a few times and that is really a struggle.  But my sweetheart and I will share a meal and cut the calories in half.  That way we can stay in our guidelines even when we go out...but...there are some things we just have to avoid completely.   Stay strong you all!  Spring and bathing suits are on the way!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I found a recipe on SparkPeople for Pumpkin Oatmeal that's only 3pp for a serving! Yummy!!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Hey!! Is there possibly a least of everyone's favourite low point snacks?? I'm trying to research snacks that are 3 pointsplus or less, that don't include fruits and veggies (I eat a ton of those already!).


----------



## pwdebbie

For my chocolate craving, I like Jell-O fat-free sugar-free cook-n-serve chocolate pudding made with skim milk (I use Lactaid). And there is always the 100 calorie popcorn in mini bags.


----------



## ThistleMae

Dito!  I haven't tried the fat free cook and serve, that sounds like a great, warm treat.  I eat the sugar free jello and puddings everynight.  One treat.  I also eat rice cakes with a tiny bit of jam or I eat the chocolate ones.  The crème brulee' rice pudding is also another favorite.  I lost 2 pounds this week.  50 more to go!  I'm on my way.  I have to say I am hungry throughout the day...some days are more of a struggle than others.  Staying indoors, with all this cold and snow doesn't help but I'm managing.  Maintaining, once I loose all the weight, will be phase two of the plan.  One challenge at a time!


----------



## NJlauren

Oh I'm so happy I found this thread!  Started weight watchers in November to lose the baby weight.  I had my daughter in July.  I knew I need something when I ate a whole package of Oreos in 2 days and my husband goes your aren't pregnant anymore.  I waited till I was done breast feeding to join.  I still have a ways to go but love the program so far!  

For 3 point snacks I like a low fat string cheese or the babybell cheese (spelling) I love cheese!  I think they are both actually only 2 points. 

Would love some recipes as my husband has joined too and I love trying new heathy things!


----------



## ThistleMae

To make a simple treat into a deluxe treat:  Jello sugar free dark chocolate mousse, add fresh rasberries and some cool whip free topping.  It's devine!


----------



## ThistleMae

And here is my everyday dinner:  1/2 of one chicken apple sausage, summer squash, string beans, mushrooms, broccoli; put all these ingredients into a fry pan, cover half way with water, add chicken bouillon (I use better than bouillon in a jar 1 tbsp.) and some soy sauce.  Cover and steam for about 20 minutes until everything is tender.  You can add sweet potato or other veges as desired.  For faster cooking, I will steam the broccoli and sweet potato separately and add them once the other veges are cooked.  Yum!


----------



## ThistleMae

Question:  Does anyone plan on counting points or calories while on vacation at Disney?


----------



## NJlauren

ThistleMae said:


> Question:  Does anyone plan on counting points or calories while on vacation at Disney?



We won't, my husband and I agreed we may enter just out of habit but won't really count or be crazy about it... I eat everything in site on vacation it will be a break for me!


----------



## pwdebbie

One of my favorites:  Variety of squash (I did yellow winter, green winter, and eggplant this time) cut up to fill 9x13 pan halfway. You can add any of the following if you want:  pint of sliced mushrooms, one chopped up green pepper, one chopped onion, a couple cloves of garlic chopped. Drizzle some olive oil over top and stir all together.  Top with two cans of Ro-Tel tomatoes (the spicier the better for me).  Bake about an hour at 350°.  Makes about eight servings.  Sometimes I eat it as my vegetable, add some seasonings if I want.  Other times I turn it into my main dish by adding chicken breast, ground turkey, or 93% (or higher) ground beef.  I made a batch this week and Thursday I sprinkled McCormick Parmesan Herb seasoning on it -- Was this ever good!  (After eating from the baking dish for a few days, I will freeze the rest in individual servings.  It freezes fine for me.)

Sorry that I can't tell you the points on this.  I switched to Simply Fillling in November.  Everything here is either a power food or 0 points.

If someone had told me three years ago that I'd be excited about squash, I would have wondered what planet they came from.


----------



## pwdebbie

ThistleMae said:


> Question:  Does anyone plan on counting points or calories while on vacation at Disney?



We took our bathroom scale with us last time so we could keep an eye on our weight.  (The blessing of driving is we can tote these kinds of things with us, along with lots of healthy snacks and breakfast food and water.)  I only gained three pounds on that trip.  Did I watch what I ate?  Not really, but if I wasn't enjoying it, I didn't finish it. I constantly asked myself, "Is it worth it?"  A soft pretzel went into the trash after three bites.  Dinner at BOG was awful (I ordered the pork and it was horribly dry and yet not fully cooked!) so it was left behind.  The cinnamon bun at Gaston's that I'd been eagerly waiting for turned into four snacks -- it was ok, but a few bites was enough at one time.  At the buffets, I ate what I wanted without regard to points.  I did make a conscious decision to major on vegetables and minor on sweets for the whole trip.  We don't get the DDP so that eliminates the constant onslaught of desserts.   Did I track?  Nope.  Am I going to track on this next trip?  Nope!  Am I going to overindulge just because I'm not tracking?  Nope!  I plan to nibble my way around the food booths at the F&GF and enjoy those nibbles.  I don't have as many ADRs scheduled this trip (only five for ten days) so I have the freedom to eat the little things I see that I want instead.  There is one thing I know I will probably overindulge on -- corn bread!  I know it is on dinner buffet at Cape May Cafe (our first ADR) and the breakfast buffet at Trail's End (our last ADR).  I'd rather have that than any desserts I can think of!


----------



## ThistleMae

Amen to Cornbread!  I love it.  I have no plan to keep track of any foods.  But...I think, like you, that I may not eat a whole portion of something.  I'm going to mindful but not deprive myself of whatever I want.  I'm going to eat tonga toast and try the Cronut's.  I am going to eat cream cheese and Jalepeno stuffed pretzels.  Dole whip....yes!  And anything Apple/ fruit crisp!  And...when I get home...right back on track...no exceptions.  For me that will be key.  I have to have a plan and stick with it otherwise one week turns into two, then a month and before you know it a year has passed and all the weight is back on.  Slippery slope!  To all of you out there who struggle with food addiction....I feel you!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I would never count points while on vacation. But then, the amount of walking you do while at the parks probably cancels out a lot of the extra points you eat. 

I rarely gain weight on vacation, but rather just maintain it.


----------



## ThistleMae

Yeah, the walking is definitely a factor.  I can't walk, I have knee issues, so I have to use a scooter.  I'm just going to have fun and worry about the weight when I get back.  Spring in almost in the air, and with daylight savings it will seem more like spring every day.  Staying Excited!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Geez, I can't even remember when Daylight Savings is!!

I'm looking forward to warmer weather so that I'll be able to go outside for walks. For the past few weeks I've been walking down 15 flights of stairs and up 5 in place of a 2-3km walk. Not nearly as much fun.

Winter can get out of here!!


----------



## sharona

After months of trying and failing to lose the weight I've gained since last summer (another 10 on top of the 30 extra pounds I was already carting around), I went back to WW last night.  It's been about 8 years since I attended a WW meeting.  I keep thinking I can do it on my own but it *never works out *(sort of like me, lol).  

Things have changed but not by too much.  I like the App and the website a lot.  I was a bit shocked to see the points value of some of my favorite restaurant meals when I put the nutritional info into the calculator .  I love the little scanner function on the app.  DD was scanning everything this morning and yelling out point totals from the kitchen!    Working at a desk all day and the horrible winter we've had are my current excuses since you can't call it baby weight when "baby" is 12.  I need motivation and nice weather, and not necessarily in that order.  C'mon Spring!!! 
I have a trip planned to FL Keys and then Universal/WDW coming up in 3 weeks and was hoping to be less  and more     I want to get a fitbit or similar to keep track of my activity.  Any recommendations?


----------



## NJlauren

sharona said:


> After months of trying and failing to lose the weight I've gained since last summer (another 10 on top of the 30 extra pounds I was already carting around), I went back to WW last night.  It's been about 8 years since I attended a WW meeting.  I keep thinking I can do it on my own but it *never works out *(sort of like me, lol).
> 
> Things have changed but not by too much.  I like the App and the website a lot.  I was a bit shocked to see the points value of some of my favorite restaurant meals when I put the nutritional info into the calculator .  I love the little scanner function on the app.  DD was scanning everything this morning and yelling out point totals from the kitchen!    Working at a desk all day and the horrible winter we've had are my current excuses since you can't call it baby weight when "baby" is 12.  I need motivation and nice weather, and not necessarily in that order.  C'mon Spring!!!
> I have a trip planned to FL Keys and then Universal/WDW coming up in 3 weeks and was hoping to be less  and more     I want to get a fitbit or similar to keep track of my activity.  Any recommendations?


. 

Congrats on getting back on the WW wagon!  It's not easy!  I have a Fitbit flex and like it for the most part, it synchs to the WW app which is nice.  However it doesn't track my steps great when I'm pushing the stroller (but not sure that's an issue for you!) I also love the scanner I use it while food shopping and don't even buy the bad stuff! 

Good luck! 

I need to get back on the wagon I totally let this week go to hell!  Oh well just looking forward not back!  I did turn down black & white cookies today!


----------



## pwdebbie

Hi Sharona, welcome to our group here.  We haven't been as active as we used to be.  When I joined WW, I joked that I was losing my baby weight -- however, my baby was 30 and had already been going for two weeks when I decided to join up with her.  I've had a tough time since November but started losing again last month and then boom, this week, nada.  Well that's better than up (which is the way it had been going since November).  We also have a trip planned in about three weeks (but might have to cancel).  

As for a recommendation, I don't use any fitness gadgets, so can't give you input there.


----------



## sharona

NJlauren said:


> .
> 
> Congrats on getting back on the WW wagon!  It's not easy!  I have a Fitbit flex and like it for the most part, it synchs to the WW app which is nice.  However it doesn't track my steps great when I'm pushing the stroller (but not sure that's an issue for you!) I also love the scanner I use it while food shopping and don't even buy the bad stuff!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> I need to get back on the wagon I totally let this week go to hell!  Oh well just looking forward not back!  I did turn down black & white cookies today!



Thanks!  I wonder the fitbit is off because your hands are not making the same movements you normally would when walking without the stroller?  Good job on turning down the  cookies.  I managed to stay on track yesterday.  Felt good about it.  Ignored the fudge (yes, I said fudge) that my cousin sent to me and my mom as a thank you for some support we gave her.  Asked my mom to take it away.  



pwdebbie said:


> Hi Sharona, welcome to our group here.  We haven't been as active as we used to be.  When I joined WW, I joked that I was losing my baby weight -- however, my baby was 30 and had already been going for two weeks when I decided to join up with her.  I've had a tough time since November but started losing again last month and then boom, this week, nada.  Well that's better than up (which is the way it had been going since November).  We also have a trip planned in about three weeks (but might have to cancel).
> 
> As for a recommendation, I don't use any fitness gadgets, so can't give you input there.



Thanks for the welcome!  Not sure where you're located but for me, this winter was particularly tough to even get outside to walk the dog.   He and I have both been  couch potatoes for a few months.  Now that I'm (gasp) 50, it's a struggle to even lose 1 lb.  I feel like I've been gaining and losing the same 5 lbs. for months.  I hope you can take  your  trip!


----------



## pwdebbie

I'm 59 and my leader is probably over 65! She used to be a teacher and is full of energy. I am in south central PA in the mountains. It has been way too cold to walk.


----------



## NJlauren

sharona said:


> Thanks!  I wonder the fitbit is off because your hands are not making the same movements you normally would when walking without the stroller?  Good job on turning down the  cookies.  I managed to stay on track yesterday.  Felt good about it.  Ignored the fudge (yes, I said fudge) that my cousin sent to me and my mom as a thank you for some support we gave her.  Asked my mom to take it away.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!  Not sure where you're located but for me, this winter was particularly tough to even get outside to walk the dog.   He and I have both been  couch potatoes for a few months.  Now that I'm (gasp) 50, it's a struggle to even lose 1 lb.  I feel like I've been gaining and losing the same 5 lbs. for months.  I hope you can take  your  trip!



It does pick up some steps just not all of them.  Example there is a loop we do on the weekends sometimes it's 1.8 miles and when I push the stroller I get about 500-1000 less then the days when DH pushes the stroller.  I googled it and its a known issues with the flex, I wish I got the zip now .  Oh well!

I need to get back on track today, I was so bad last week and I gained a little nothing crazy but I only have 5 weeks till Disney and I would like to loss a little more before we leave.  If I'm good the next few weeks it should be do able. 

Good luck to everyone have a great day!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I have the Fitbit Charge, and I find it doesn't calculate stairs well at all.

Some days it tells me I've climbed 8 sets when I know I haven't, and other days I WILL have climbed those 8 sets and it will only say 4-5.

Step wise, though, I find the Charge pretty good. Although I don't have a stroller.


----------



## ThistleMae

Hello fellow "goal setters"!  I'm not doing WW, I'm a myfitnesspal gal.  But...we are all in the same situation.  Here to support and encourage everyone with the struggle.  EASTER....bah.....candy everywhere.  I try not to look at it when I go to the store.  The fitnesspal app is free and as long as you are honest in charting your food, it does work really well.  I started in Nov. and have lost 40 pounds so far.  I average about 1 to 1 1/2 pounds weekly.  I'm pretty much hungry all of the time.  I watch that show, my 600 pound life....has anyone seen it?  It really gives you perspective on what can happen if you just eat whatever you want.  I've been doing that for about two years straight.  My knees are giving out, so had to do something....finally.  Knees are better but did have to use a EVC last Disney trip.  So winter has been awful here in NH and because of my knees, I have to be so careful when I do walk....lots of ice this year.  I have 40 more pounds to loose before my November trip.  I can't say it is any easier but I have been able to have a treat, everynight.  That helps a great deal, I don't feel deprived.  I eat the jello sugar free puddings and jello and plain yogurt with fruit.  I just want to encourage everyone to keep at it...it will pay off eventually.  Be strong...it's not easy.  Everyday is a struggle!


----------



## sharona

Made it through my first week of WW without going over my points!  Even have some bonus points or whatever they're called and some activity points leftover!  I've tried to stay off my scale this week so not sure how it'll go tomorrow at weigh in.  I'll be disappointed if I didn't lose a pound or two but since I have PMS, it's possible...  going to wear my lightest clothes, lol.


----------



## NJlauren

sharona said:


> Made it through my first week of WW without going over my points!  Even have some bonus points or whatever they're called and some activity points leftover!  I've tried to stay off my scale this week so not sure how it'll go tomorrow at weigh in.  I'll be disappointed if I didn't lose a pound or two but since I have PMS, it's possible...  going to wear my lightest clothes, lol.



Congrats!  The first week is hard!!!  I hope weigh in goes well, but more importantly how do you feel??  I always try to ask myself do I feel good?  Do I feel healthy that's as important (to me) if not more important then the numbers!


----------



## NJlauren

I've been bad this week every day I start tracking and then after lunch I get a snack and its all down hill!  This is my fault because last week I let myself cheat now I'm having trouble getting back on track!!!


----------



## ThistleMae

NJlauren said:


> Congrats!  The first week is hard!!!  I hope weigh in goes well, but more importantly how do you feel??  I always try to ask myself do I feel good?  Do I feel healthy that's as important (to me) if not more important then the numbers!


Very good points!  The whole purpose of loosing is to feel better.  There are times your body just wants to hold onto that pound and then the next week you loose two.  It can be a pitfall.....so good luck with your weigh-in...but if you have stayed within your points the weight will come off, maybe not till week two.  Hang in there!


----------



## ThistleMae

NJlauren said:


> I've been bad this week every day I start tracking and then after lunch I get a snack and its all down hill!  This is my fault because last week I let myself cheat now I'm having trouble getting back on track!!!


Don't I know that HORRIBLE HURDDLE!  I feel your pain.  My nephew builds in one cheat day a week where he can eat whatever he wants!  He's young.  For me....that is just the worst thing I could do.  After giving my daughter a PeP talk this week....the next day I went off and ate chocolate chips & walnuts with a tbsp. of almond butter...not just one....probably 10!  Then I had home baked cinnamon bread with a hunk of butter fried in a pan, then ice cream....it just went on and on till bedtime.  Luckily, I was able to regain control the next day...thank God!  It really is such an addiction!  So.....just pick a day, don't think about it....and eat right!  Don't let the thought of eating something more even enter your mind.  It really is an every day struggle!  I'm so sorry to hear about your bad week.


----------



## sharona

NJlauren said:


> I've been bad this week every day I start tracking and then after lunch I get a snack and its all down hill!  This is my fault because last week I let myself cheat now I'm having trouble getting back on track!!!



Try not to beat yourself up about what you did and concentrate on what you'll do next.  I've had the same issue with every diet or exercise program I've tried.  Once I miss a work out or cheat on my diet, I get into that whole cycle too and then one meal off plan becomes a whole day which becomes 2 or 3 then I've given up.  This time I'm going to try to look at each day, each meal, each minute as a fresh start.


----------



## sharona

2.4 lbs!!!  Hurray!!!  I feel like I ate pretty well last week too, didn't really feel hungry all the time or like I was depriving myself.  Went out to dinner 2X and just ate 1/2 portions to be able to get what I wanted and still stay within my points.  Had a lot of fruit and I did work out a couple of times - didn't use all my bonus points or any of my activity points.    

Easter will be a tough day, going out for an early dinner with the family and of course have to make DD an Easter basket.  At least dinner is not a buffet so going to try to order wisely and do the 1/2 portion thing again.


----------



## NJlauren

sharona said:


> 2.4 lbs!!!  Hurray!!!  I feel like I ate pretty well last week too, didn't really feel hungry all the time or like I was depriving myself.  Went out to dinner 2X and just ate 1/2 portions to be able to get what I wanted and still stay within my points.  Had a lot of fruit and I did work out a couple of times - didn't use all my bonus points or any of my activity points.
> 
> Easter will be a tough day, going out for an early dinner with the family and of course have to make DD an Easter basket.  At least dinner is not a buffet so going to try to order wisely and do the 1/2 portion thing again.



That's amazing!!!  Congrats!  So happy for you!!  Keep doing what your doing! 

Well my daughter is 9 months and they sent home Easter candy from daycare yesterday and I ate it! Horrible.....


----------



## sharona

Ugh, saboteurs are everywhere!  My SIL, who lives in our downstairs apartment, made honey ham and homemade mac and cheese last night for dinner.  We all usually eat together a few nights each week so DD was eating with them.  I was glad that I had my meeting so I could get out of there!!!

 I'm planning on waiting until Saturday night to buy the Easter basket candy so I don't dig in.  I picked up all the non candy stuff last night while I was feeling good about myself thinking I wouldn't be tempted but I did buy a single Cadbury creme egg ( I love those so much I could not resist).  It was kind of smallish but was still 4 points!!!  Worth every last one, IMO.


----------



## pwdebbie

I was down 1.2 this week but since then it has been a very sad story.  Eating right hasn't worked well since Tuesday and I know I face Easter dinner (here) in two days.  We leave for WDW on the 19th and I haven't tried on my clothes yet.  :/  As far as Easter candy goes, not much appeals.  I think Easter chocolate has got to be the worst chocolate out there.


----------



## sharona

pwdebbie said:


> I was down 1.2 this week but since then it has been a very sad story.  Eating right hasn't worked well since Tuesday and I know I face Easter dinner (here) in two days.  We leave for WDW on the 19th and I haven't tried on my clothes yet.  :/  As far as Easter candy goes, not much appeals.  I think Easter chocolate has got to be the worst chocolate out there.



Today is a new day!  Have not tried on my spring/summer clothes yet either because I KNOW that it's not going to be pretty, literally.  As for the Easter chocolate, I totally disagree but I do not want to type out all of my favorites, especially in this thread.  Suffice it to say, there are many.


----------



## NJlauren

pwdebbie said:


> I was down 1.2 this week but since then it has been a very sad story.  Eating right hasn't worked well since Tuesday and I know I face Easter dinner (here) in two days.  We leave for WDW on the 19th and I haven't tried on my clothes yet.  :/  As far as Easter candy goes, not much appeals.  I think Easter chocolate has got to be the worst chocolate out there.



I hear you on trying on the clothes, but every week I try on two 'goal' skirts and every week I look ridiculous in them!  You'll get there, down 1.2 is amazing! 

I just love candy and Easter is no exception


----------



## lovedisney123

I just joined a couple weeks ago.  Hoping it works!


----------



## NJlauren

lovedisney123 said:


> I just joined a couple weeks ago.  Hoping it works!



Good luck!!

On some other points, today I get back on track, I've been pretty bad with snacking my meals have been ok, the snacking not so much 

Also my FIL is on WW to and is doing great I think he said 20+ pounds already, im really proud of him!


----------



## sharona

The Easter candy has been tough for me to resist.  I've given in a few times.  I tracked it all and am still within my points but using way too many of the bonus points so early is going to make for a tough week.  Not to mention it isn't good for my overall attitude that I have not been very "healthy" this weekend.  Going to try for a no bonus points day today and a mid day workout.  

NJlauren that is great about your FIL!  It's nice to have someone in the family that you can talk to about the whole program.  Found out at dinner that my SIL (not the one mentioned previously, the other one) started WW online a few weeks ago.  We happened to be sitting next to each other at Easter dinner and I noticed that she was tracking her points on her phone.  I wish she lived closer to us so we could do meetings together.


----------



## ThistleMae

I went to Easter Dinner with the best of intentions.  Then came dessert!  I started good, one piece of pie I made with 
Truvia and fat free canned milk.  Then....my daughter had a toll house pie on the counter.  I kept looking at it, passing it over but always coming back to look again.  Then....it was over!  I had one piece, then two pieces....then I took pumpkin pie home, ate three pieces....added a bowl of chocolate chips and walnuts....and topped it off with wheat thins!  OMG!  So....gained 2.2 pounds this week.  Today is a new day.  I'm back in the saddle trying not to beat myself up over yesterday.  To all of you who overindulged for Easter.....forgive your shortcomings and move on!


----------



## pwdebbie

Somehow I weighed less this morning after eating too much on Sunday than I did in the morning on Sunday.  Can't figure that one out!


----------



## lovedisney123

I did bad yesterday too, but am trying to get back on track this week.  All of my extra points are gone from Easter (my new week will start on Thursday).  Holidays are hard.  At least all of the 'candy' holidays are done until October!


----------



## sharona

lovedisney123 said:


> I did bad yesterday too, but am trying to get back on track this week.  All of my extra points are gone from Easter (my new week will start on Thursday).  Holidays are hard.  *At least all of the 'candy' holidays are done until October!*


''

Yes!!  This will be very helpful to me as when I see the seasonal stuff I feel like I have to have "just one" since it's not always available.  11 days til we leave for FL.  Still not willing to try on my bathing suit, lol.


----------



## lovedisney123

I just saw this on Yahoo!  We are in a good program!  https://www.yahoo.com/health/there-are-only-two-weight-loss-systems-that-115676562622.html


----------



## NJlauren

So I wasn't perfect yesterday by any means BUT I went to Dunkin donuts for an iced coffee (once I have one in the spring I want it everyday!) but I only got my coffee even if the new donut was calling for me.  So I'm pretty proud of myself for that.  It's small victories that help met the end goal. 

Also I think dinner last night didn't sit to well with me I feel off today so I need to eat plain food today. 

Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## NJlauren

Girl Scout cookies in the lobby of my office.... Chances I am under points today?


----------



## lovedisney123

NJlauren said:


> So I wasn't perfect yesterday by any means BUT I went to Dunkin donuts for an iced coffee (once I have one in the spring I want it everyday!) but I only got my coffee even if the new donut was calling for me.  So I'm pretty proud of myself for that.  It's small victories that help met the end goal.



I think that is wonderful.  We do not have a Dunkin Donut in our town or anywhere near our town.  If we did, I would be in trouble!  So I am impressed!


----------



## Lucian Manning

Just found this thread and want to say it's amazing. I have been following Weight Watchers the three months leading into my last trip and since. Total weight loss is a little over 60 pounds to date. I still have a long way to go... Another 100 pounds probably. But.. I am so motivated to not need a Scooter/EVC on this years trip. I have been using my Disney Trip as great motivation and reading the Disney Menu's of all the amazing food I'm going to have as my reward once I get there. Glad I found you all!!


----------



## Lucian Manning

NJlauren said:


> So I wasn't perfect yesterday by any means BUT I went to Dunkin donuts for an iced coffee (once I have one in the spring I want it everyday!) but I only got my coffee even if the new donut was calling for me.


 I Love Dunkin Doughnuts Coffee and hope to one day have your will power not to blurt out "and give me a dozen assorted" making my order.. I can't do it right now though. LOL. One of my friends is a store manager at one of them and I have to keep her away with the freebies. lol


----------



## lovedisney123

Lucian Manning said:


> Just found this thread and want to say it's amazing. I have been following Weight Watchers the three months leading into my last trip and since. Total weight loss is a little over 60 pounds to date. I still have a long way to go... Another 100 pounds probably. But.. I am so motivated to not need a Scooter/EVC on this years trip. I have been using my Disney Trip as great motivation and reading the Disney Menu's of all the amazing food I'm going to have as my reward once I get there. Glad I found you all!!



That is wonderful!  I am so impressed.  This is only my second week and well.....Easter did not go well.  BUT I am back at it!


----------



## Lucian Manning

I have been avoiding the supermarket/drug stores and their half priced easter candy like the plague!!! I traded shifts with a lady on Easter so she could spend it with her kids and I had an excuse to miss the Easter Parties. I just know I'm not strong enough for that yet. I have had a bit of issue with those thin bagels and cream cheese today. LOL. I just had to throw the rest of them in the garbage in a strong moment and pour dawn dish detergent over the top.


----------



## NJlauren

Lucian Manning said:


> Just found this thread and want to say it's amazing. I have been following Weight Watchers the three months leading into my last trip and since. Total weight loss is a little over 60 pounds to date. I still have a long way to go... Another 100 pounds probably. But.. I am so motivated to not need a Scooter/EVC on this years trip. I have been using my Disney Trip as great motivation and reading the Disney Menu's of all the amazing food I'm going to have as my reward once I get there. Glad I found you all!!



Congrats on your weight loss!  That's amazing!  I also know how hard temptation can be, but your doing amazing and can keep it going! What better motivation then a Disney trip!!!


----------



## Lucian Manning

@NJlauren Thank you! I'm jealous you're only three weeks away from Disney. lol


----------



## pwdebbie

sharona said:


> ''
> 
> Yes!!  This will be very helpful to me as when I see the seasonal stuff I feel like I have to have "just one" since it's not always available.  11 days til we leave for FL.  Still not willing to try on my bathing suit, lol.



I arrive at WDW on the 20th.  Will you be there at the same time?  Are you in any of the April WDW FB groups?


----------



## sharona

pwdebbie said:


> I arrive at WDW on the 20th.  Will you be there at the same time?  Are you in any of the April WDW FB groups?



No.  We'll only be at MK for one day.  The rest of our trip is the FL Keys and Universal.  I snuck a Disney day in there so we can see the new Fantasyland since we haven't been since 2011.

ETA  our MK day is 4/24


----------



## NJlauren

Lucian Manning said:


> @NJlauren Thank you! I'm jealous you're only three weeks away from Disney. lol



I'm pretty excited mysef!


----------



## NJlauren

I was really hoping to be at my goal by  Disney, that won't happen but I am really happy with were I am so I am not going to complain.

I have been pretty good this week, I did slip up and eat some half off Easter candy, but back on track today! 

Have a great day!


----------



## sharona

Hi all.  Not a great week but off to a new start!  Not looking forward to weigh in tonight after the Easter candy slip ups.  I did stay within my points but used most of my bonus points on junk so not feeling too good about that.  Only 8 more days til we leave for FL, still haven't put on the bathing suit.   

Anyone know how to reset the app to have a different date where the points reset?  I started the program on a Friday but my weigh in day is Thursday and that is the date I downloaded and playing around with the app.  I would really prefer to have my week/bonus points start on Friday instead of Thursday.  I've tried to do this in settings but didn't get anywhere.


----------



## ThistleMae

NJlauren said:


> Girl Scout cookies in the lobby of my office.... Chances I am under points today?


Lol...yeah playing the game!  If I don't chart everything I eat, I play that game too.  Oh...I haven't had much today.  It's such a slippery slope, isn't it.  Oh....all the suffering.....but worth it when summer hits and you have to buy new clothes because your old clothes don't fit!


----------



## NJlauren

sharona said:


> Hi all.  Not a great week but off to a new start!  Not looking forward to weigh in tonight after the Easter candy slip ups.  I did stay within my points but used most of my bonus points on junk so not feeling too good about that.  Only 8 more days til we leave for FL, still haven't put on the bathing suit.
> 
> Anyone know how to reset the app to have a different date where the points reset?  I started the program on a Friday but my weigh in day is Thursday and that is the date I downloaded and playing around with the app.  I would really prefer to have my week/bonus points start on Friday instead of Thursday.  I've tried to do this in settings but didn't get anywhere.



I was able to change it but I had to do it on the website.  I would need play around to remember how but I will take a look later for you.


----------



## ThistleMae

My nephew, who is very young 30ish, and very fit....saves one day a week to eat whatever he wants.  Has anyone else tried this and kept weight off?  For me, one piece of pie or a chocolate chip cookie brings me to a place where I feel weak all the time.  I just can't do it.  One cookie or ice cream or anything sweet that I love, leads me right back to starting the struggle over again.  Any similar experiences?


----------



## lovedisney123

I have not found the way to maintain without slipping up.  When I was a young 30ish person, it was easier.  Now in my 50s, not so easy.   I remember in college a girl who dieted every week day, but had whatever she wanted on the weekends.  She was in great shape.  But it doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## yoopermom

I'm in my late 40s and everyone at Easter kept saying, "Just have one (insert Easter candy name/dessert here)". I told them it doesn't work that way, just one is NOT going to do it! We had a cake brought in to the workroom yesterday, and I had to go out and eat lunch in my car, rather than sit next to it and get a sugar high .

Wish it was that easy....

Terri


----------



## Lucian Manning

I think slip ups are a part of life. I did well this week. Was down 8.4 pounds and then did my usual grocery run after my meeting and said.. I think I have the self control for a box of Skinny Cow Ice Cream Sandwiches. BIG MISTAKE. I ate 2 that night and the other 4 for "breakfast". lol. I don't beat myself up over it anymore though. THe only thing I consider a slip up or failure is not getting to my meeting and not forgiving myself right after the slip up and get right back on program. I simply tracked the 4 ice cream bars and went right along with my day. Usually that would have been my excuse to go off plan for the day and eat wendy's baconator combo for lunch and popeye's fried chicken for dinner. I try to regroup after each meal now.. not each day.


----------



## ThistleMae

Lucian Manning said:


> I have been avoiding the supermarket/drug stores and their half priced easter candy like the plague!!! I traded shifts with a lady on Easter so she could spend it with her kids and I had an excuse to miss the Easter Parties. I just know I'm not strong enough for that yet. I have had a bit of issue with those thin bagels and cream cheese today. LOL. I just had to throw the rest of them in the garbage in a strong moment and pour dawn dish detergent over the top.


That is an awesome story!  I love that you poured dish detergent on them....whatever it takes!  But I can definitely relate to why you did...LOL!


----------



## ThistleMae

Lucian Manning said:


> I think slip ups are a part of life. I did well this week. Was down 8.4 pounds and then did my usual grocery run after my meeting and said.. I think I have the self control for a box of Skinny Cow Ice Cream Sandwiches. BIG MISTAKE. I ate 2 that night and the other 4 for "breakfast". lol. I don't beat myself up over it anymore though. THe only thing I consider a slip up or failure is not getting to my meeting and not forgiving myself right after the slip up and get right back on program. I simply tracked the 4 ice cream bars and went right along with my day. Usually that would have been my excuse to go off plan for the day and eat wendy's baconator combo for lunch and popeye's fried chicken for dinner. I try to regroup after each meal now.. not each day.


Yup....I can relate to the skinny cow mind trick.  I've done the exact same thing.  I like your philosophy of regrouping after every meal.


----------



## ThistleMae

I have been super hungry the last two days!  Yesterday, I ended up eating dry brown sugar shredded wheat.  The box said 24 mini wheats is 190 calories, so I say to myself...."I'll just eat 12."  Well the 12 turned into 24 and another 5 for good measure.  I've found once my mind starts wandering to the food pantry, I need to shut it down immediately.  If I ponder the food too long, I end up going into the kitchen and then it's over.  So I have to sit with the hunger, tell myself how good I'll feel in the morning if I do good....and just let the hunger run it's course.  Most days I'm okay but every couple of weeks I have a really hungry day.  I'm fine in the morning.  It's the night time TV watching and pairing that with a snack or two or five.  And believe me, I can eat all night long, every half hour!  No exaggeration!  So....here's to staying strong.  I offer you all my support....because every day is a struggle with food addiction!  Summer is coming!  Don't let your body prevent you from putting on that bathing suit, no matter what your weight.  I feel your pain!


----------



## Lucian Manning

ThistleMae said:


> I have been super hungry the last two days! Yesterday, I ended up eating dry brown sugar shredded wheat. The box said 24 mini wheats is 190 calories, so I say to myself...."I'll just eat 12." Well the 12 turned into 24 and another 5 for good measure. I've found once my mind starts wandering to the food pantry, I need to shut it down immediately. If I ponder the food too long, I end up going into the kitchen and then it's over. So I have to sit with the hunger, tell myself how good I'll feel in the morning if I do good....and just let the hunger run it's course. Most days I'm okay but every couple of weeks I have a really hungry day. I'm fine in the morning. It's the night time TV watching and pairing that with a snack or two or five. And believe me, I can eat all night long, every half hour! No exaggeration! So....here's to staying strong. I offer you all my support....because every day is a struggle with food addiction! Summer is coming! Don't let your body prevent you from putting on that bathing suit, no matter what your weight. I feel your pain!


 Well that was only 5 points for the 29 (LOL) So not the end of the world. I do really good also except when it comes to snacks. I'll literally eat the whole 6 packs of those 100 Cal Snacks. So buying them accomplishes nothing with a food addict. I just know what I can control and don't have anything I can't in the house. No more skinny cow or thin bagels at the store for me. lol I can, for some reason, control Vitatops. I like them, but they're not the most wonderful thing ever to me. So I can have a couple boxes and not eat them all lol


----------



## ThistleMae

Well my good week paid off.....I lost 4 pounds this week....OMG!  You know...sometimes women's weight can fluctuate depending on hormones.  I think I've mentioned this before....you can have a good week and only loose .6 pounds that week and the next week loose 2 to 3 pounds.  My cautionary tale is....don't let the scale deceive you.  If you are eating right, just keep going.  The slips happen when you get discouraged...believe me I know....as I'm sure all of you here do as well.  Summer is coming....bathing suits are out!  Keep going strong!


----------



## sharona

ThistleMae said:


> Well my good week paid off.....I lost 4 pounds this week....OMG!  You know...sometimes women's weight can fluctuate depending on hormones.  I think I've mentioned this before....you can have a good week and only loose .6 pounds that week and the next week loose 2 to 3 pounds.  My cautionary tale is....don't let the scale deceive you.  If you are eating right, just keep going.  The slips happen when you get discouraged...believe me I know....as I'm sure all of you here do as well.  Summer is coming....bathing suits are out!  Keep going strong!



Great week, congrats!!  I'm leaving for vacation Friday morning.  Going to my meeting Thursday night and going to try my best to stay motivated and on track while we're away.  The good news is we'll be very active and busy for the next 10 days with snorkeling, swimming and kayaking in the Keys then lots and lots of walking at Universal and MK.  So my activity points should be much better then usual, especially if I keep to my plan to use the gym at the hotels to get some cardio in each day.  

When we travel we tend to eat a big breakfast and a combined late lunch/early dinner or fruit for breakfast then early lunch and late dinner so only 2 "meals" each day but a lot of snacking in between.  Not sure if this will work for me or against me with the WW program.  We're going to make a grocery run before heading to our hotel in Key Largo so I'll focus on getting healthy snacks and will do the same before checking in to Royal Pacific - not sure there if we'll have one of the renovated rooms with a fridge or the old rooms with the mini bar...  the hotel in the Keys is one of the breakfast buffet included types - I will try to resist the waffles, I will try to resist the waffles, I will resist the waffles, waffles are horrible, waffles don't taste good, I hate waffles.

Any suggestions for healthy snacks that don't need refrigeration?


----------



## ThistleMae

Something we always bring for at the airport or car rides or beach....instead of fast food stations.....1/2 tbsp. almond butter on one slice organic whole grain bread with a smidgen (1/8 tsp.) of jelly.  I toast the bread and put almond butter on while bread is warm.  It sinks into the bread and the jelly gets a bit crystallized for some reason.  it's super good and healthy....it travels well...and you are never stuck without something to eat.  Rice cakes also travel well. I'm not planning on watching what I eat on vacation but I will be mindful of portion control.  I will probably gain a few pounds but will get right back on track as soon as I get home.  Good luck and have a blast!


----------



## sharona

Good ideas, thanks!  I do like the caramel rice cakes.  They're like cracker jacks!  I try to limit myself to 2 of those or I could sit and just keep mindlessly eating them..


----------



## ThistleMae

sharona said:


> Good ideas, thanks!  I do like the caramel rice cakes.  They're like cracker jacks!  I try to limit myself to 2 of those or I could sit and just keep mindlessly eating them..


Yeah....I hear that...I limit myself to two a day also.  Sometimes I eat the plain ones with a touch of jam....less calories.


----------



## NJlauren

@ThistleMae congrats on a great week! Bathing suits so soon! 

@sharona vacay!  I'm jealous you leave Friday!  Your trip sounds great, I know they aren't the best but I like fiber one bars 3/4 points and it's like a 3rd meal, or but/trail mix.  I buy the whole bag and breakdown into individual portions right away.  It usually helps with portion control but not always.  

I was bad today the cupcake place at my office was giving them out for FREE!  Normally I'm like I don't want to spend the money but it was so hard to refuse today . Oh well back on track with dinner.


----------



## ThistleMae

Had a bad night.   Started with two graham crackers with almond butter.  Ended up eating six more...then had chocolate chips with pistachio nuts.  I was just on a feeding frenzy.  But....back on the horse today!  I hate the meltdowns!  I know I have to forgive myself though...because if I don't that just gives me more reason to keep eating out of control!


----------



## LindseyJo22

Hi all  

Just found this thread! I joined WW a month or so ago, and it's working slowly but well for me so far.  I'm trying to get back on track after a week of not caring.  Had all sorts of family drama and stress and just didn't track.  But it's a new week, and I still miraculously lost after the bad week, so I'm pretty happy.

I've got my wedding in July (3 months!) and a September Disney trip to get in shape for, so I've got to stick to it!


----------



## ThistleMae

LindseyJo22 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just found this thread! I joined WW a month or so ago, and it's working slowly but well for me so far.  I'm trying to get back on track after a week of not caring.  Had all sorts of family drama and stress and just didn't track.  But it's a new week, and I still miraculously lost after the bad week, so I'm pretty happy.
> 
> I've got my wedding in July (3 months!) and a September Disney trip to get in shape for, so I've got to stick to it!


Welcome!  Yeah, the stress thing can be a precursor to a binge.  But...you have a good attitude.  Getting back on track is often the most difficult part.  Once you are in the zone...it can be sweet!  Don't beat yourself up over a slip.  You've done the right thing in starting a new week with a fresh attitude.  Welcome to our Thread!


----------



## pwdebbie

Heading to see the Mouse tomorrow. Looks like a long drive in the rain. We check in on Monday. I am taking eggs, yogurt, bananas, grapes, and oranges. Hoping that starting each morning well will set the tone for the rest of the day. No loss for the last three weeks.


----------



## NJlauren

pwdebbie said:


> Heading to see the Mouse tomorrow. Looks like a long drive in the rain. We check in on Monday. I am taking eggs, yogurt, bananas, grapes, and oranges. Hoping that starting each morning well will set the tone for the rest of the day. No loss for the last three weeks.



Have avgreat trip and remember enjoy yourself, heathy options are important but is vacation too!!  Will you be tracking?


----------



## ThistleMae

pwdebbie said:


> Heading to see the Mouse tomorrow. Looks like a long drive in the rain. We check in on Monday. I am taking eggs, yogurt, bananas, grapes, and oranges. Hoping that starting each morning well will set the tone for the rest of the day. No loss for the last three weeks.


Hang in there!  It will eventually pay off....but not it you get off track!


----------



## sharona

Checking in from vacation.   Been trying to limit the junk food and have used the hotel gym 2X but otherwise have not been tracking points or sticking to any plan.  I'll be thrilled if I can maintain my pre vaca weight but that will only be because of all the activities.   Why is it so much easier to put on than take off?


----------



## ThistleMae

Shocking discovery!  Truvia has calories!  I've been so obsessed with finding a sugar substitute that tastes good that I totally ignored the label on the truvia!  I love it!  But....it has calories!  I've been thinking it's calorie free and just pouring the stuff on my yogurt twice a day!  I've tried Stevia, NutraSweet, etc.  I'm cutting back on the stuff as of today!  I really don't know how this happened....I'm so fastidious about checking labels.  I guess I've been playing the "denial" game again.  Oh....I just can't be trusted!


----------



## NJlauren

@sharona always easier to put on then get it off.... Just enjoy your vacation everyone needs a break from daily life and tracking when you get back you'll jump back in and kill it! 

@ThistleMae ugh, I know that feeling, I love coffee from Dunkin Donuts but I know it's more then the 2 points WW app says but I get it anyway!

So I've been pretty bad and today I need to make a recycle project for DD (9 months and I have homework, go figure). So I needed to get a bottle and I drank all the apple juice (ok most of it someone else had one glass) we calculated it, that was about 90gm of sugar or 28 teaspoons (or was it tablespoons). Either way I'm grossed out and feel horrible.  Plus is it really a recycling project of I bought the item just for it?  I think not....


----------



## ThistleMae

Planning my strategy for the Disney Vacation in November.  I want to be able to eat whatever I want and I do plan on gaining a few pounds....like to limit it to 5.  I've started practicing by eating out and ordering a appetizer sampler.  So the items are not low calorie but the portions are very small.  It's a compromise.  I think I will try this at Disney too, eating less and sharing some meals and definitely sharing snacks/desserts.  That will cut back on calories/points, whichever you do.  Testing it today at Applebee's again.  Saracha shrimp!  Happy Weekend Everyone!


----------



## ThistleMae

It's all about control and mindful eating!  Have people in here been on vacation and maintained?  Check-ins would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sharona

Just back from a 10 night vacation and didn't gain or lose (per my scale at home).  Very happy with that result!  I didn't really track and ate mostly what I wanted (within reason).  We had a very active vacation with swimming and walking (beach then Universal and MK) so that helped plus most days we only had 2 meals and just small snacks in between.  Not a lot of desserts which I think was key for me and if I ordered something "bad" I tried to just eat 1/2 of it and fill up on veggie sides. I have 3 days before my weigh in to see if I can knock off at least a lb.  I'm coaching DDs softball team and the season starts this week so going to aim to keep up with the 12 year olds for exercise!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Fantastic Sharona. Well done on being in control. I've just started doing ww again at home using my pro points documents from a year ago. Not doing meetings his time but trying to tick to the plan as I knew it from then. Hoping to join the hat here for support if that's ok?


----------



## sharona

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Fantastic Sharona. Well done on being in control. I've just started doing ww again at home using my pro points documents from a year ago. Not doing meetings his time but trying to tick to the plan as I knew it from then. Hoping to join the hat here for support if that's ok?



I've also just started WW again (last month) after a long period of trying and failing to lose without a good plan.  I was so worried that our vacation would throw me off track and was so afraid to step on the scale this morning and be disappointed!  I've found this to be a very friendly and supportive forum.  I'm sure you'll find the same.


----------



## pwdebbie

At WDW for the last week, go home in three days.  Um, this trip has been all about the food.  We brought our scale.  I am up six pounds.  I'll pay the piper when I get home, but for now, I am eating as I please.  (She says, as she pops some more Werther's caramel popcorn in her mouth.)


----------



## ThistleMae

sharona said:


> Just back from a 10 night vacation and didn't gain or lose (per my scale at home).  Very happy with that result!  I didn't really track and ate mostly what I wanted (within reason).  We had a very active vacation with swimming and walking (beach then Universal and MK) so that helped plus most days we only had 2 meals and just small snacks in between.  Not a lot of desserts which I think was key for me and if I ordered something "bad" I tried to just eat 1/2 of it and fill up on veggie sides. I have 3 days before my weigh in to see if I can knock off at least a lb.  I'm coaching DDs softball team and the season starts this week so going to aim to keep up with the 12 year olds for exercise!


Fantastic!  I hope I do as good when I go to Disney.  We went to Applebee's sat. And we share shrimp and sweet potato fries.  Appetizer portions.  So I was hungry afterwards, but because the portion was so small I still lost. So I like the idea of smaller portions but have to keep busy to deal with the hunger.


----------



## ThistleMae

pwdebbie said:


> At WDW for the last week, go home in three days.  Um, this trip has been all about the food.  We brought our scale.  I am up six pounds.  I'll pay the piper when I get home, but for now, I am eating as I please.  (She says, as she pops some more Werther's caramel popcorn in her mouth.)


Yeah....it's all part of the fun!  I know I will gain and when I get home got to get right back on track!


----------



## ThistleMae

I almost feel a little crazy....waiting 7 mos. just to be able to eat what I want.  Am I always going to feel this way?  I just wonder.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Feeling proud of myself this morning as I was out at a show last night with my mum and sister and munched on a bag of grapes rather than the usual bag of sweets. Didn't feel deprived at all last night and felt saint like this morning!


----------



## merdie

Hi, I'd like to join you guys! I am back on WW after about a year off. We had a crazy year with a move, new jobs, etc...and I completely fell off the wagon, gaining back almost all of the 30 pounds I'd lost 

So, here I am and determined to lose 20 pounds before our August trip!


----------



## NJlauren

Just back from WDW where I didn't track but overall felt good about my food choices and how I looked.  Is it my ideal no, but I am happy.  

However I would really like to lose the last of this baby weight before the summer so full on tacking tomorrow!!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Think I need to go back to meetings for accountability sake! Rubbish weekend after doing so well at show


----------



## ThistleMae

merdie said:


> Hi, I'd like to join you guys! I am back on WW after about a year off. We had a crazy year with a move, new jobs, etc...and I completely fell off the wagon, gaining back almost all of the 30 pounds I'd lost
> 
> So, here I am and determined to lose 20 pounds before our August trip!


I feel your pain!  Welcome!  This site is really helpful, many very relatable tales.  Lots of support.  It really doesnt take much to put it all back on, does it?  Here's to a better year.  Keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## pwdebbie

Back from our trip (ten park days, eleven nights on property).  I am up 3.4 pounds, which I am perfectly fine with.  I ate whatever I wanted, didn't track.  I knew in my head that I would get back to the plan once I got home, although this week is bad with rehearsal dinner and wedding reception for our son's wedding.


----------



## merdie

ThistleMae said:


> I feel your pain!  Welcome!  This site is really helpful, many very relatable tales.  Lots of support.  It really doesnt take much to put it all back on, does it?  Here's to a better year.  Keep us updated on your progress!



Thank you! It really is so easy for those pounds to come right back on! I had a great first week back. Down 2.6! I was really successful my first go round with WW, so I'm hoping for the same results this time.


----------



## keahgirl8

Hey there!  I haven't been around much, because it's been a rough year and I haven't had much to contribute.  I've been staying on plan, but I'm fluctuating in a 10 pound range and it's driving me crazy!


----------



## sharona

Hi All.  Just getting over the flu and wondering how quickly I can expect to gain back the 6 lbs I lost this weekend to chills and fever?  I might skip my meeting this week so that the misleading weigh in doesn't go on my tracker and mess with my head!


----------



## ThistleMae

keahgirl8 said:


> Hey there!  I haven't been around much, because it's been a rough year and I haven't had much to contribute.  I've been staying on plan, but I'm fluctuating in a 10 pound range and it's driving me crazy!


Yeah, I hear you.  I've had a five pound fluxuation....loose three....gain four....loose two.  It's been like that for about three weeks.  Finally I've dropped down and seem to be going steady 1/2 to 1 pound a week.  I have been doing outdoor work, so I'm probably burning more calories.  I have some days when I'm so hungry, I can't stand it....but I just keep saying....just get through to tomorrow!


----------



## ThistleMae

sharona said:


> Hi All.  Just getting over the flu and wondering how quickly I can expect to gain back the 6 lbs I lost this weekend to chills and fever?  I might skip my meeting this week so that the misleading weigh in doesn't go on my tracker and mess with my head![/QUO
> Yup...I get the head messing thing.  You are on the right track...you don't want to get discouraged by a misleading weigh in.  I'm not in a weight watcher program, I'm doing myfitness pal....but can't you just go to the meeting and not do the weigh in....you know for support?


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> Hey there!  I haven't been around much, because it's been a rough year and I haven't had much to contribute.  I've been staying on plan, but I'm fluctuating in a 10 pound range and it's driving me crazy!



Keahgirl8 -- So nice to see your name here again.  Hang in there!


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:


> Keahgirl8 -- So nice to see your name here again.  Hang in there!



Thanks!  I'm staying on plan, but I have had some injuries that have made it hard to exercise regularly.  I weigh almost exactly what I did a year ago, but inch-wise I know I'm bigger.  It's so frustrating.


----------



## dglilbit

Just signed up for WW online.  Hoping this helps me keep going in the right direction with weight loss.


----------



## NJlauren

I really need to get back on track tomorrow....who's with me?

DH was out of town all weekend so I just ate what was around junk, fast food I feel crappy and am mad at myself...


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

NJlauren said:


> I really need to get back on track tomorrow....who's with me?
> 
> DH was out of town all weekend so I just ate what was around junk, fast food I feel crappy and am mad at myself...



So often I'm guilty of doing this too! Then like you I get so mad at myself for not eating better. It's a tough cycle to break but I think when you admit to doing it to yourself you're halfway there so well done and good luck for this week


----------



## sharona

Hi All.  Haven't checked in here for a few weeks.  Glad to see so many doing well!  

As expected, I did end up gaining back the weight I "lost" when I was sick but I got back on plan immediately after that.  I was finally able to get to a meeting last night - first one since the night before vacation 4/17.  I was away, then sick, then scheduling issues (coaching my DDs softball team)...  I'm down 14 lbs. total from when I joined WW at the end of March.  I'm now at the exact weight that I was at when I joined WW the first time back in 2005 so I still have a ways to go (maybe another 25-30 lbs) but feeling good about things and not feeling too deprived.  I've been using a combination of low points foods and portion control, pretty much eating very sensibly for breakfast and lunch then using most of my points on something really good for dinner but keeping those portions small.  I haven't been snacking at all - PMS next week so that could change, lol.  I do need to get back on track with my activity though.  Haven't worked out since returning from FL, the only exercise I've gotten has been when running practices for DD's softball team.

 Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## robinb

Hi everyone!  I have had a really tough 5 months.   My mom and FIL died and I have been eating my head off as well as having a few more adult beverages than I should (which leads to more eating).  I have gained every ounce I ever lost and then some and am now the biggest I have even been.  *sigh*  I have not been to a meeting in nearly a month so I went to a different area of town to weigh in and take my lumps.  I gained 2 more lbs.  I liked the meeting so maybe I'll go across town to meet there for a while.  I like the leaders on my side of town but maybe I need a change.

My goal for this week is to track every item every day no matter how many points it is.  I plan on using my weekly points this weekend so I'll have to be very focused for the rest of the week.


----------



## sharona

robinb said:


> Hi everyone!  I have had a really tough 5 months.   My mom and FIL died and I have been eating my head off as well as having a few more adult beverages than I should (which leads to more eating).  I have gained every ounce I ever lost and then some and am now the biggest I have even been.  *sigh*  I have not been to a meeting in nearly a month so I went to a different area of town to weigh in and take my lumps.  I gained 2 more lbs.  I liked the meeting so maybe I'll go across town to meet there for a while.  I like the leaders on my side of town but maybe I need a change.
> 
> My goal for this week is to track every item every day no matter how many points it is.  I plan on using my weekly points this weekend so I'll have to be very focused for the rest of the week.



I think finding a leader and group that you like is so important!  I'm not crazy about our leader and I really liked the substitute leader we had once so I may swap to one of her meetings if I can make it work.


----------



## robinb

sharona said:


> I think finding a leader and group that you like is so important!  I'm not crazy about our leader and I really liked the substitute leader we had once so I may swap to one of her meetings if I can make it work.


I really like my other leaders and the groups, but I really think I need a change KWIM?


----------



## bumbershoot

robinb said:


> Hi everyone!  I have had a really tough 5 months.   My mom and FIL died and I have been eating my head off as well as having a few more adult beverages than I should (which leads to more eating).  I have gained every ounce I ever lost and then some and am now the biggest I have even been.  *sigh*  I have not been to a meeting in nearly a month so I went to a different area of town to weigh in and take my lumps.  I gained 2 more lbs.  I liked the meeting so maybe I'll go across town to meet there for a while.  I like the leaders on my side of town but maybe I need a change.
> 
> My goal for this week is to track every item every day no matter how many points it is.  I plan on using my weekly points this weekend so I'll have to be very focused for the rest of the week.



Oh Robin, I'm so sorry about your mom and FIL.  

Glad you went to a meeting, though. One thing I've learned is that overeating doesn't actually help much of anything.  It's fun, it tastes good, but...ultimately it just makes people like us sadder.


----------



## ThistleMae

NJlauren said:


> I really need to get back on track tomorrow....who's with me?
> 
> DH was out of town all weekend so I just ate what was around junk, fast food I feel crappy and am mad at myself...


I know that feeling very well!  What I do...is just tell myself...tomorrow is it.  No excuses.  And I don't let my mind start wandering about food.  At night....I go brush my teeth and say....this is it...it's over.  Just some techniques that help me.  Hope it helps you.


----------



## ThistleMae

bumbershoot said:


> Oh Robin, I'm so sorry about your mom and FIL.
> 
> Glad you went to a meeting, though. One thing I've learned is that overeating doesn't actually help much of anything.  It's fun, it tastes good, but...ultimately it just makes people like us sadder.


So true.  It just makes things worse.  But in the moment...it is a comfort...that's why we do it.  You just have to learn to sit with pain or discomfort or anxiety.  I even say...."I just have to sit through the pain!"  Out loud, in fact!


----------



## ThistleMae

sharona said:


> Hi All.  Haven't checked in here for a few weeks.  Glad to see so many doing well!
> 
> As expected, I did end up gaining back the weight I "lost" when I was sick but I got back on plan immediately after that.  I was finally able to get to a meeting last night - first one since the night before vacation 4/17.  I was away, then sick, then scheduling issues (coaching my DDs softball team)...  I'm down 14 lbs. total from when I joined WW at the end of March.  I'm now at the exact weight that I was at when I joined WW the first time back in 2005 so I still have a ways to go (maybe another 25-30 lbs) but feeling good about things and not feeling too deprived.  I've been using a combination of low points foods and portion control, pretty much eating very sensibly for breakfast and lunch then using most of my points on something really good for dinner but keeping those portions small.  I haven't been snacking at all - PMS next week so that could change, lol.  I do need to get back on track with my activity though.  Haven't worked out since returning from FL, the only exercise I've gotten has been when running practices for DD's softball team.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!!!


The softball is very good exercise, isn't it.  Everything counts.  Stay strong.  You are doing great!


----------



## pwdebbie

Robin, I just saw your post.  You've had a lot of sadness in the last few months.  What a big step it was for you to go to a meeting!  I hope you are able to keep going.  This month's theme is about being happy.  I hope this brings some rays of sunshine into your days.


----------



## robinb

Thanks everyone!  I missed last week's meeting because my DH had a diagnostic medical procedure done at the same time as my meeting.  As I promised myself, I wrote down every thing I ate without really "counting" points.  I was 33 points over 2 weeks ago and 22 points over last week.  I did this to see where I was spending most of my points and now I can pare them down.  My regular meeting is tomorrow ... we'll see if I did OK on the scale.


----------



## pwdebbie

robinb said:


> Thanks everyone!  I missed last week's meeting because my DH had a diagnostic medical procedure done at the same time as my meeting.  As I promised myself, I wrote down every thing I ate without really "counting" points.  I was 33 points over 2 weeks ago and 22 points over last week.  I did this to see where I was spending most of my points and now I can pare them down.  My regular meeting is tomorrow ... we'll see if I did OK on the scale.



That's an interesting way to look at things.  My husband keeps reminding me that if I quit counting points, the weight is going to come back easily.   Don't I know it!  It's coming back with counting points, can't imagine what would happen if I stopped.


----------



## lovedisney123

Does anyone know how many points you are assigned once you are on maintenance?


----------



## robinb

pwdebbie said:


> That's an interesting way to look at things.  My husband keeps reminding me that if I quit counting points, the weight is going to come back easily.   Don't I know it!  It's coming back with counting points, can't imagine what would happen if I stopped.


I ended up .2, but I had foolishly agreed to have coffee with another swim mom prior to weighing in.  I'm hoping that's just "coffee gain".

I'm adding up my points, I'm just not stressing too much on what stuff costs.  My goal this week is to review my last two weeks and make better choices.


----------



## themouseandme

Hello all!  

I'd really like to join you if that's ok!  I've done WW before and had success and started back again about 3 weeks ago in hopes of losing weight for our first Disney trip in November.  So far I'm down about 6 lbs!  I'd like to lose about 15 more, but I really need to get more active.  I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## themouseandme

lovedisney123 said:


> Does anyone know how many points you are assigned once you are on maintenance?



You get 6 extra points per day on maintenance!


----------



## lovedisney123

Thanks!  Six extra points isn't a lot, but it will help.  lol  And congrats on being down 6 lbs!  The program works, but some weeks it is just hard to stay on it.  I need to get better at following it.  I have a LONG way to go.


----------



## disneychick0412

Hi everyone! I'm a fellow Weight Watcher who has lost 36 pounds so far! (I am currently still at 305, so I have a LONG way to go.)
I would love to join the discussion here! Right now I'm having trouble with my WW app. Last week when I was entering my weight into the app, it would not accept it, so I asked my leader to help. I had reached my 10%, so it was asking if I wanted to maintain my current weight or set a new goal.  She accidentally pushed the button saying that I wanted to maintain my weight and it added points to my daily amount. So she manually adjusted my daily points amount, but when I weighed in this week, the message I got after I entered my weight talked about maintenance. I am SO far from being at my final goal!! Does anyone know how to fix this?? I don't know if I explained this very well, but I would rather ask you guys than to have to explain it to a "tech" person. If ya'll don't know, I will have to call Weight Watchers I guess!!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## disneychick0412

I think I fixed it! I got on the Weight Watchers Website and clicked "reset settings". Now the 6 extra points that I got because they thought I was in maintenance are gone.
I feel so empowered by doing Weight Watchers. I've lost 36 pounds so far and that's the most weight I've ever lost. I feel like I'm in control instead of the food being in control. I love food!!! I will always love food. I've just got to take things one day at a time, and manage that love!! I'm sure others on here know that feeling!


----------



## lovedisney123

Glad you were able to fix it. I don't have a smart phone and do not use any online features.  I just go to the meetings and keep my log book (paper and pencil style).  We have a Disney Cruise booked for March 2016 and I am planning to be on maintenance by then!  But it will take me at least the rest of the year and maybe up until the cruise to get to my goal.  But I do feel like with Weight Watchers it is possible.  For the first few months of this year I just tried to lose on my own...nothing happened.  But once I joined WW and started tracking my points, I started to lose weight.  So I am also going to just take it one day at a time (and hope by March 2016 I am at goal, but if not, I will still be healthier than I am now).  Glad to see other WW Members on the DisBoards!  WE CAN DO THIS!!!!


----------



## disneychick0412

I would love to do a Disney Cruise one day! I don't know how long it will take me to get to my goal (I weigh 305 right now). I'm just looking at a few pounds at a time. I can't wait to get under 300! I've tried to count points on my own, but I need the accountability of the meetings or I won't do it. I can't wait until I can ride the busses at Disney and fit in just one of the seats! I always spill over.


----------



## lovedisney123

Well it all happens one step at a time.  I can happen.  Our Leader here lost over 100 pounds.  She looks so different than in her pictures.  I don't know how long it took her to do it, but she didn't give it and it happened and now she has been maintaining for years!  The meetings really help  me stay on track.  I also need accountability.


----------



## pwdebbie

Checking in with you all.  Welcome to the new folks.  Last two weeks have been up for me.  I've been doing this for three years now.  Lost 85 in the first year, reached 92 down over the next six months, held steady there until six months ago and since then, it hasn't been pretty.  I'm now at 82 lbs off instead of 92.  I'm thinking about trying Trim Healthy Mama for a bit (combining it with WW, if that's possible).  Is anyone here familiar with that plan?


----------



## lovedisney123

I haven't heard of that program.  The only program I have ever done is Weight Watchers....but it has been MANY times (starting in 1980).  Just make sure it is healthy and safe.  I am sure it is frustrating to put back on those 10 pounds, but my goodness!  You lost 82 pounds!  That is awesome!


----------



## themouseandme

Weigh-In day for me and down 2.4 this week-yay!

I haven't heard of that program either...do you have any info?  I know that a gain must be frustrating, but still, look at the big picture and how far you've come....awesome!


----------



## lovedisney123

That is a good week!  Congrats!


----------



## NJlauren

I haven't heard for trim healthy mama.... But if your try it let us know how it is!

2.4 is great!!

I've got about 6-7 more pounds to go of this baby weight to really be happy with where I am but I've been so bad lately and not tracking or anything.

I'm not unhappy with my current weight but I would be happy if I could just drop the last few pounds....

DH is out of town this weekend so I know I'll be bad and just eat everything and anything around... So my goal is to try to keep it reasonable and then get back on track hardcore next week....


----------



## lovedisney123

Next weekend I will have the house to myself so I also tend to just eat whatever I want.  I am going to really try not to do that.  I still have a LONG ways to go.  I probably need to lose another 45 pounds (50 would be even nicer).  Tracking really does help.  Just try to get veggies to munch on and save the points for the good stuff


----------



## mershell

Hey all!  I'm a fellow "loser". I've been on WW for three years (this go around) and I'm getting very close to goal.  I will have lost over 100lbs and I'm looking for really great ways to celebrate.  Anyone have any ideas?  I'll be going on a Disney cruise in December and that might coincide with hitting lifetime, so I could celebrate there. I also live near DL and go often, so I could celebrate at Disneyland.  How do/would you celebrate?

Thanks 

Me'Shell


----------



## lovedisney123

Oh I would go to Disneyland!  That is awesome you live close by there.  And congratulations on losing over 100 lbs!  That is amazing.  I get so overwhelmed and I think about how much I need to lose,  but I realize I need to just take it slow and stick with it and it will happen.  You will love the cruise!  Castaway Cay is my favorite place in the whole world!


----------



## pwdebbie

About Trim Healthy Mama - It is not a diet, as I understand it. Of course, WW says it isn't a diet either, right? With THM, the emphasis seems to be on the timing of combination of carbs / fats / proteins throughout the day and within each meal.  Some of the THM recipes I have seen on FB are way way way un-WW-like. I have seen some meals that would surely equal two days worth of points, which is part of why I am afraid to try it. Plus I'm cheap and not sure I want to buy the book!  

I was down 2.2 this week, bringing me back to 82.6 lbs. off. Today we went to Olive Garden for lunch. I was stressed after church (my day with the kids) and hubby said I needed to go out to eat. I thought I was being good, but the sauce I chose, delicious but 10 PPV. I expect I will be up for my Tuesday weigh in.


----------



## lovedisney123

I had a really bad weekend (two days of bad).  But we just put it behind us and go on.  It is a long journey.  But we will get there!  Tomorrow is another day


----------



## bumbershoot

lovedisney123 said:


> Does anyone know how many points you are assigned once you are on maintenance?



The default is 6 but it might be different for you.  Some on the WW boards realize they need FAR more than 6 extra per day to maintain.  Right now, 1.5 years into maintenance, I'm finally trying to figure it out.  The moment I hit lifetime I stopped being as careful as I had been.  Since I eat ALL of my points and have since almost the beginning, I *have to be* careful.  I weigh everything (a few things I measure).  I was super-careful and HAPPY being super-careful because I was also able to eat quite a bit of food!  But after that Lifetime milestone, the portions started getting silly.

So now, after losing the bulk of my weight at 29 points plus all weeklies plus all carefully calculated activities, I'm in Week 4 of setting my dailies at 26, still eating all Weekly and Activity points, and then eating what seems right, and seeing what happens.  What happened is that in 3 weeks I lost 1.2, which is welcome!  I have been in goal range (have changed goal twice, especially after I realized I was an inch taller than I have ever been, thanks to yoga) almost the whole time, but I have gone up since I originally set my goal.  

So I lost with 3 weeks of eating all those points plus going into the red by over 40.  (-54 this week LOL, so we'll see how that plays out in a week or so)  That's not maintaining, that's still losing. 

We're all different!  I'm very active with 3.5 hours of yoga, a pilates class, some running, weight lifting every week...I have lots of muscle and am looking to get stronger and I don't shy away from big muscles.  So I seem to burn more calories than another person of my height and weight.

You'll see what happens for you when you get there and start working to maintain.  



disneychick0412 said:


> Right now I'm having trouble with my WW app. Last week when I was entering my weight into the app, it would not accept it, so I asked my leader to help.



Do you go to a meeting that isn't computerized?  If you have a leader, why are you entering it?  Glad you worked it out.

You posted around the time that my app started sending me annoying messages.  I had entered in a bunch of etools vouchers (each maintenance etools voucher is good for 8 weeks, so that it can cover a situation with your monthly weighin happening on the 1st of one month and the last day of the following month) but I weigh in the first week.  So I'm good and covered with free etools for a long time LOL.  Anyway, I entered in a bunch of them and the system didn't like it and started sending me "welcome!" type messages.  Super annoying.  I had to contact the tech support people by email and they fixed it no problem.



disneychick0412 said:


> I would love to do a Disney Cruise one day! I don't know how long it will take me to get to my goal (I weigh 305 right now). I'm just looking at a few pounds at a time. I can't wait to get under 300! I've tried to count points on my own, but I need the accountability of the meetings or I won't do it. I can't wait until I can ride the busses at Disney and fit in just one of the seats! I always spill over.



Hugs.  A few pounds at a time is the right way to look at it!



lovedisney123 said:


> You lost 82 pounds! That is awesome!



YES!



mershell said:


> How do/would you celebrate?



Well, I don't.  Previous times through WW I would celebrate with food.  That didn't work for me.   I don't celebrate with *stuff* because doing WW hasn't brought more money into my wallet.  If I want something I get it.  To wait to get something I want until my body cooperated with the plan is negative for me.  So if I want it and can afford it, I get it.  We have in-plan treats every week after our meeting, and I don't deprive myself, and if I want things I get them...that seems to sustain me without the need to celebrate.

Plus, I hit goal then lifetime then went to WDW for the 2013 Tower of Terror 10miler, ATE while there, and that started me on what I describe above!  In retrospect to see my long term graph (on the cell app, turn the phone horizontal while looking at your weight graph) it's amusing.  Did great great great, goal, lifetime, great, TOT, long long long slide into being 10+ above original goal LOL.  




pwdebbie said:


> I was down 2.2 this week, bringing me back to 82.6 lbs. off. Today we went to Olive Garden for lunch. I was stressed after church (my day with the kids) and hubby said I needed to go out to eat. I thought I was being good, but the sauce I chose, delicious but 10 PPV. I expect I will be up for my Tuesday weigh in.



Ah, well, one week including a wrong dinner choice might cause a gain from bulk or salt, but you won't see any fat gained from this week's choices (takes longer than that to gain or lose fat).  So get back on track, get some exercise, keep going!


----------



## pwdebbie

Bumbershoot -- I was up three pounds!  And then we went to WV for a family reunion this weekend and my scale says I am up another 1.5.  I'm not sure I even want to go to the meeting Tuesday morning.


----------



## keahgirl8

I still haven't figured out the sweet spot for maintenance points yet.  I add 6 points, I gain.


----------



## lovedisney123

Well I had a terrible weekend.  We had out of town guest and so much going on, I stopped counting points all together.  Today I get back on to tracking.  Wish I could erase the past two days.  In two weeks we go on a vacation and it will hard then too.


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

I've had the Weight Watchers app on my phone for probably a year now and every once in a while I'd track for a few days.  I got online this morning and re-entered all my current information and ready to give it a go again.  I hope to post some success in the weeks to come and get tips from all of you.


----------



## keahgirl8

lovedisney123 said:


> Well I had a terrible weekend.  We had out of town guest and so much going on, I stopped counting points all together.  Today I get back on to tracking.  Wish I could erase the past two days.  In two weeks we go on a vacation and it will hard then too.



It happens to us all.  Onward and upward!



Grumpy's Wife said:


> I've had the Weight Watchers app on my phone for probably a year now and every once in a while I'd track for a few days.  I got online this morning and re-entered all my current information and ready to give it a go again.  I hope to post some success in the weeks to come and get tips from all of you.



Welcome!


----------



## pwdebbie

No one has posted here for nine days!  Check in, everyone!  As for me, two weeks up, then this past week down, but not down the whole amount yet.  I had reached 92 lbs off, I'm at 81 right now.  I hope to keep the downward trend going.


----------



## lovedisney123

I have some trips and family things coming up so I am just trying not to gain. I hope in September to get serious!


----------



## keahgirl8

Pretty much the same here, but I am gradually inching back down, a fraction of a pound at a time.  Down is better than up though, right?


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

Well my first week ended on Monday and  I was down 2.6 pounds.  Happy with the loss!  When I was younger my first week would have been twice that.  I'm not complaining just a reality check that it's harder to lose with age.  Slow and steady right? 
I hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## Mamato2cutekiddos

So glad I found you! I've been doing weight watchers for 6 weeks now and I'm down 13lbs (my birthday turned into 3 weeks of out of control eating... oy). Hoping to drop 20 more by the time we leave in 2 months. Love WW!


----------



## courtneybeth

Hi everyone - I'm so excited that there's a thread for this.  I  joined WW about a week and a half ago. Had my first weigh-in after 5 days to get on the proper schedule and was down 2 pounds.   With my previous weight-loss added in, I'm down 13 pounds with 37 left to go.

I'm curious is anyone has compiled a points guide to WDW and DL dining locations? We're aware that the chicken skewers at Disneyland's Bengal BBQ are only 3-4 points per piece (no sauce!) and love doing that for a meal.


----------



## TillyDe

Well, I joined WW again last Saturday.  I say again due to I made Life Time in 1999 and then agan in 2009.  I have a 3 1/2 year old grandson that I want to see grown.  So, this weight has to come off.
I am currently planning 2 Disney trips.  One trip is a solo trip in October and the other trip will be in May 2017.  I will be taking my gradson then.  He spent the first two weeks of his life in NICU and I promised him that when he turned 5, we would go to Disney.  I know he does not remember that, but I do.


----------



## jiminykrikkit

Hi friends. I just signed up for WW today. I've done it before and hit my goal about 8 years ago. I've since had a kid and apparently thought I could eat whatever whenever and not face the consequences. I'm sick of feeling yucky and I'm ready to hit my goal again. Currently l'd like to lose 35 lbs, but I'm mentally prepared to bottom out at 25 lbs lost.

We're loosely planning 1 trip - September 2017, just DH and I for our 10 year anniversary. Happy to start reading back into the thread to get to know y'all! The first time I did WW I was part of a  very active message board and I think that really helped me stick to it.


----------



## pwdebbie

Welcome TillyDe and jiminykrikkit!  We've been pretty quiet here.  I'm sad to report that gaining seems to be my summer plan.  And my jeans no longer fit -- I must remedy that by October!


----------



## jiminykrikkit

Hi friends! Thanks for the welcome @pwdebbie 

I've been staying OP and it feels great. We've been going on walks as a family in the evenings which is nice. Today I did an event at a gym and burned enough calories to earn back TWELVE points (I wear a heart rate monitor so I know I was tracking correctly). I haven't dipped into weekly points yet either, but we'll see what the weekend brings.

At the gym, there were so many lean and fit ladies. The sad thing is that I used to look like that. I want to look like that again! I'm not going to become a gym rat because that actually slows or stops my progress, but it was nice to get active again. I have muscles under all this fluff. Just gotta burn it off to reveal my old self. 

Lets make this weekend a great one! It's challenging to stay on plan on the weekend, but I know we can all do it. We just have to try!


----------



## jiminykrikkit

How was the weekend, everyone?

I used 10 of the 15 APs I earned on Friday (a handful of peanut M&Ms got me for 6! Not worth it at all.) Then Saturday we had McDonald's while on the road. I should have gotten a kids meal but I didn't and ended up using my final 5 APs and 1 of my weeklies. Sunday was much better, and I did not go over my daily allowance. Still on track today, and with dinner pre-tracked, I'll still have 5 PPs left for seconds or an evening snack.

*QUESTION: How do you use your APs and Weekly PP?* 
When I had success on WW before, I couldn't use many (if any) of my APs or my weekly PP to see decent results. This time I'm going to try to swap out APs first then use weeklies as necessary. We'll see how it works! 

Wednesday is my first weigh-in. I'm doing online, so I will weigh at home. It's super tempting to get on the scale, but I'm resisting. I feel like having a "big" loss on Wednesday will keep me motivated, instead of seeing what it will be now and then maybe adding on another fraction of a pound by Wednesday. Does that make sense at all?

Hopefully everyone is doing well today! No matter what the weekend was like, today is a new day to get back at it!


----------



## CruisingKate

Hi! Would love to join you all in this journey. I made Lifetime back in 1999 but now have about 30 pounds to lose. I rejoined WW recently as I need the accountability and support. Just started back on the program Friday and am getting the hang of the changes since I last went ( back then, it was just plain Points). Being in my 50's now, my metabolism needs to be revved up; another challenge is that I work the night shift 4 nights/ wk (I'm an RN). Looking forward to chatting with you all!


----------



## jiminykrikkit

CruisingKate said:


> Hi! Would love to join you all in this journey. I made Lifetime back in 1999 but now have about 30 pounds to lose. I rejoined WW recently as I need the accountability and support. Just started back on the program Friday and am getting the hang of the changes since I last went ( back then, it was just plain Points). Being in my 50's now, my metabolism needs to be revved up; another challenge is that I work the night shift 4 nights/ wk (I'm an RN). Looking forward to chatting with you all!



Yay! Welcome!


----------



## jiminykrikkit

Hi People! I know I'm not the only one doing WW! Where is everyone? This is easier with pals. Let's stick together, get this thread active, and keep the motivation high!

How is Tuesday treating everyone? Good I hope!

Weigh-in is tomorrow for me. I feel like this first week flew by. I feel good. No major splurges that weren't covered by APs. Hoping for something like a 3 lb loss since it's my first week. I've been itching to get on the scale to peek, but I'm holding out!

*Today's Menu*
Breakfast (5): 1 egg, scrambled with spinach + onion (2), 2 corn tortillas (3)
Lunch (8): 1 serving homemade vegetarian white bean soup with veggies (7), 1 tsp EVOO (1)
Dinner (10): Boca burger patty (3), wrapped in lettuce, topped with avocado (2), roasted potatoes with EVOO on the side (5)
Snack (0): Green apple slices with cinnamon (0)

I have 3 PP left over so I might add some cheese to my potatoes at dinner.

What about everyone else? How are you using your PP today?


----------



## TillyDe

Well, I did lose 3 lbs last week.  Yea.  But this week I am fighting a hip issue - again.  It better go away.  It is 61 days until my first solo Disney World Trip.  I will be 60 in December and this is an early Happy Birthday to me gift from me.  My daughter is also on this journey.  I am attending the meetings and due to her work schedule she is doing it all on line.  She lost 5 last week.  I am one proud mama.

Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## NJlauren

I feel guilty even posting... I haven't stuck to the plan all summer!  Maybe I tracked one or two days!  Vacation next week so maybe I'll get back on track after that.


----------



## jiminykrikkit

Down 3.5 lbs this week! Great start! I may make my 10% by the end of the year, which would be awesome.

Wednesday is going well so far. Still on track.

*Today's Menu:*
Breakfast (5): Egg, potatoes, grapes
Lunch (8): Pasta with red pepper sauce, parmesan, chicken
Dinner (10): Refried bean tostadas with avocado, lettuce, salsa, cheese
Snacks (3): Apple slices with cinnamon (0), air popped popcorn with garlic salt (3)

@TillyDe How awesome that you're doing this with your daughter!
@NJlauren We'll be here to cheer you on when you're ready to track again. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## jiminykrikkit

Me again 

Still feeling motivated! Planned out my menu for today and figured I'd share.

*Today's Menu:*
Breakfast (6): Cream of wheat made with 1% milk and splenda, banana <---so filling, almost too much food.
Lunch (4): Leftover tostada from dinner with beans, cheese, lettuce, salsa. Side of grapes.
Dinner (11): Honey Spice Chicken Thighs from Budget Bytes, served with rice and zucchini
Evening Snack (0): Apple slices with cinnamon

This leaves me with 5 points left. Lunch is on the skimpy side, so maybe I'll snack before dinner if I'm hungry. If not, I'll just eat extra dinner 

Have a great Thursday everyone!


----------



## CruisingKate

Great news, Jiminy!

I'm happy with my 2.8 lb loss at my first week's weigh-in. As Grumpy's Wife said upthread, years ago my first week would have been more but slow and steady will be fine with me.

I generally have the same breakfast each day -(6) oat bran made with skim milk. For lunch, a salad or tomato slices and veggie burger on Arnold's Thin buns or banana peanutbutter roll-up. I plan dinner for the family that works with my points. I work the 11-7 am shift, and that is what I really need to plan for. I've been taking spinach/berry Nutriblast shakes with flaxseed (1 point) and pepper slices.


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:


> Welcome TillyDe and jiminykrikkit!  We've been pretty quiet here.  I'm sad to report that gaining seems to be my summer plan.  And my jeans no longer fit -- I must remedy that by October!



You're not alone.  I have been down by either illness or injury for over a year now, which is making maintenance difficult, and weight gain pretty easy.


----------



## pwdebbie

jiminykrikkit said:


> Hi People! I know I'm not the only one doing WW! Where is everyone? This is easier with pals. Let's stick together, get this thread active, and keep the motivation high!



Sorry for being MIA.  I haven't been spending much time on the DIS.  Pals are definitely important.  Heck, I'm paying $43 a month so I can go see my local "pals" once a week.  



TillyDe said:


> Well, I did lose 3 lbs last week.  Yea.  But this week I am fighting a hip issue - again.  It better go away.  It is 61 days until my first solo Disney World Trip.  I will be 60 in December and this is an early Happy Birthday to me gift from me.  My daughter is also on this journey.  I am attending the meetings and due to her work schedule she is doing it all on line.  She lost 5 last week.  I am one proud mama.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week.



How wonderful that you have a solo trip coming up.  That is a secret desire for me.  I'm sure you will have a wonderful time.   I hope your hip is doing better.  I started WW with my dd.  She reached goal and quit coming.  And she didn't stick with it, so she's put some back on.  Heck, I've put some back on even though I am sticking with it.



jiminykrikkit said:


> Down 3.5 lbs this week! Great start! I may make my 10% by the end of the year, which would be awesome.
> 
> @TillyDe How awesome that you're doing this with your daughter!
> @NJlauren We'll be here to cheer you on when you're ready to track again. Enjoy your vacation!



That's a great loss, @jiminykrikkit.  I think reaching 10% by the end of the year is probably a very reasonable goal.  (I had no idea we could tag people.  Thanks for showing me that.)



jiminykrikkit said:


> Me again
> 
> Still feeling motivated! Planned out my menu for today and figured I'd share.
> 
> *Today's Menu:*
> Breakfast (6): Cream of wheat made with 1% milk and splenda, banana <---so filling, almost too much food.
> Lunch (4): Leftover tostada from dinner with beans, cheese, lettuce, salsa. Side of grapes.
> Dinner (11): Honey Spice Chicken Thighs from Budget Bytes, served with rice and zucchini
> Evening Snack (0): Apple slices with cinnamon
> 
> This leaves me with 5 points left. Lunch is on the skimpy side, so maybe I'll snack before dinner if I'm hungry. If not, I'll just eat extra dinner
> 
> Have a great Thursday everyone!



Hey, I'm glad you are keeping this thread alive!  

Let's see what I ate today:
Breakfast was leftovers from Olive Garden, 1/2 serving of the "buy one take one" entree called Five Cheese Ziti.  (1/2 serving was 10 points, I usually try to stay with 8 or fewer points at breakfast, but looking at our schedule for the next few days, I was either going to have eat this for breakfast or throw it away.)  Also had a banana.
Lunch was two steamed crabs, a bowl of homemade Italian chicken soup, and an ear of corn. I had a WW Triple Chocolate Brownie Bar for dessert.  Total points came to 12 for lunch.
Had another brownie bar for another 2 points.  And nibbled on some cherry tomatoes in the afternoon.
Dinner was a peach, a tomato, and an egg substitute omelet with mushrooms and reduced fat mozzarella.  All that came to just 2 points putting me right on target for my 26 points today.

This week we talked about not letting your slip turn into a slide and I acknowledge that I have done exactly that.  Before Christmas, I said I would not let my weight get over 170.  Well, it did.  Then we went to WDW and I had decided beforehand that I was just going to eat whatever I wanted on this trip.  Gained three (which isn't bad really for a two-week trip).  Then we had the big family reunion in WV and I put on a bit more.  Then a visit to my parents, and before I knew it, I was over 180.  So for the last two weeks I've been back at it, down 2.2.  I know what I need to change -- I need to stop "feasting" after my WW meeting.  My brain says, "Well, you've weighed in, go ahead and eat whatever you want the rest of the day" and my stomach says, "Ooh, doughnuts.  Ooh, pizza (or stromboli or cheesesteak sub)."  So, my goal for now is to get control of Tuesdays again.


----------



## keahgirl8

I'm sorry I haven't been around much.  I haven't felt like I had much to contribute.  It's a little rough right now.


----------



## CruisingKate

My second week's weigh in was on Friday. I lost 1.2 pounds by adhering to my 26 points and exercising 30 minutes every other day. I need to accept that this is my new normal, that I can't count on losing 2 pounds a week as I did pre-50s.
Pwdebbie - I know what you mean about" feasting" post weigh-in - I definitely did that in the past. Now, I allow my self one very small splurge on my weigh-in day.
Just keep swimming, WW friends!


----------



## NJlauren

Ok vacation is over and I'm back to tracking goal for the week don't use any weekly points.  I do get activity points those are ok to use!


----------



## pwdebbie

keahgirl8 said:


> I'm sorry I haven't been around much.  I haven't felt like I had much to contribute.  It's a little rough right now.


I'm sorry things are hard for you right now. Life can get overwhelming sometimes. Hugs to you.


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:


> I'm sorry things are hard for you right now. Life can get overwhelming sometimes. Hugs to you.



Thanks.


----------



## Katy Belle

I just found this thread!  I've been doing WW for 14 weeks.  I'm down 26 lbs.  I started at 237, goal is 150.  61 more pounds to go.  That's a bit overwhelming, but I make smaller goals.  Goal this week is 2 lbs.  I had no loss, or gain, last week.
I'm really bad at tracking.  My goal this week is to track 4 full days!
I started walking for exercise about 9 weeks ago.  I started with 20 min.  I'm up to 50-60 minutes.  I want to walk every day, but it doesn't always happen.  My goal for this week is at least 5 days of walking, over 45 minutes each time.


----------



## CruisingKate

Welcome, Katy! Great job so far - 26 pound weight loss is fantastic! I find tracking to be key in my wt loss journey. I'm on vacation now and having difficulty tracking resturant meals. At home, my breakfast and lunch don't vary much but on vacation, I'm eating differently. Still, trying to track and stay at 26 points. Definitely keeping up with exercise. I like your idea of both long term and short term goals ; keep up the momentum!


----------



## Katy Belle

I tracked yesterday!  Went over by 6 points, because we had pizza for dinner.  Ack!  It was a fundraiser for the Marching Band.  
I walked 55 minutes this morning.  So far so good!
CruisingKate, vacation is HARD!  Keeping up with the excercise is great!


----------



## lustergirl

Hi everyone. I have been going to WW for a year now and am down 72 lbs. I love WW as everyone there and probably sure everyone on this thread has experienced the same ups and downs of weight loss.
I am finally back in the swing of things after having knee scopic surgery on 7/9. Was laid up for a couple of weeks and managed to gain back 7 lbs. That weight has come back off and I am back at the gym. I can't do much, but ride the bike, use the machines, and walk on the treadmill very slowly. At work I walk on my breaks and am to about 2 miles a day doing that. I have 6 more pounds to reach my next goal.


----------



## webcreatrix

Hi, everyone. I would love to join y'all. I was at my heaviest weight ever after my 10 year old son was born. Yes, I'm going back THAT FAR. When he was 6-8 weeks old and I realize the weight wasn't going to come off by itself, I joined WW and started doing Turbo Jam and went from 215 to 136 and was in the best shape of my life at almost 40 years old. 

Unfortunately, I hit a very big snag when I tore some ligaments in my hip after a 5 mile hill run and spent years going through orthopedic doctors, steroid shots, PT, etc. I became depressed as I watched all my hard work slide away and slipped back into bad habits, started drinking too much wine, and now I'm right back where I started and very disappointed about it.

I NEED to get back on the wagon, but I get frustrated as I feel like I'm starting from ground zero. Because I am. My slips always end in slides. I've signed up for WW again and have used the chat feature once to get back on track, but I have yet to stick with the program since I rejoined.

One thing I think that helped the first time around was that I had a great support group of fellow WW friends on one of my Turbo Jam boards. Not only were they having successes, but they somehow convinced me my goals were achievable. Having lost so much weight before, I know they are, but I'm looking forward to having some online accountability by checking in with you ladies.

After gaining some of the weight back, I maintained for quite a long time at 175 and a size 14. I gained another 45(!!!) after I quit smoking. So, at 46 with a bum-ish hip, my goal is NOT to work out 6 hours a week and weigh 136, but first just to get back into my size 14s. Then we'll see from there!


----------



## CruisingKate

webcreatrix said:


> I NEED to get back on the wagon, but I get frustrated as I feel like I'm starting from ground zero. Because I am. My slips always end in slides. I've signed up for WW again and have used the chat feature once to get back on track, but I have yet to stick with the program since I rejoined.


Welcome to the WW thread! Are you going to the meetings or online? At this past week's meeting, a new member joined after trying the online program. She said online didn't work for her because she needed the accountability of a weekly weigh-in. I know that is important to me!

Try not to feel discouraged about starting over. Feel empowered that you're making a plan and commitment to get back on track. I made Lifetime years ago and maintained for awhile. When I rejoined WW a month ago, I was 30 pounds over the WW goal. Now I'm 6.8 pounds closer to goal.



webcreatrix said:


> After gaining some of the weight back, I maintained for quite a long time at 175 and a size 14. I gained another 45(!!!) after I quit smoking. So, at 46 with a bum-ish hip, ]my goal is NOT to work out 6 hours a week and weigh 136, but first just to get back into my size 14s. Then from there![/QUOTE
> 
> Absolutely! Set small goals first. There are a few other threads on this forum that are helpful in the weight loss journey. See if they work for you.


----------



## pwdebbie

Welcome, @webcreatrix .  My slip turned into a slide too.  Last November, I swore my weight would not go over 170 during the holidays.  It was over that by Christmas.  And I never really got back on track after that.  I then swore it wouldn't go over 180, it did.  This morning I am at 179.2 (home scale).  I had lost 92 lbs, now at about 75.  I weigh more right now than I did in April 2013 when we went to WDW (I was 85 lbs off then).  So, we both have some work to do, huh?  Let's hang in there together and get it done!


----------



## dvcfamily41801

Hi everyone!   Congratulations on your losses!!   I just joined (again) last Saturday.  I did the 10 week commitment plan.  So far so good.  I just have a question - does anyone use the WW app?  Does it track and have a scanner?  Is that only for WW online?  I have the app on my phone, but it seems very generic and basic, but not sure if I am missing something.  I was going to join Meetings Plus Online, but apparently I live in a "non participating area" and none of the WW promotions apply and they do not offer the meetings and online plus.  Yet in my non participating area, they run the commercial buy 3 months, get one free.  I have an app that someone mentioned at the meeting - My Score Plus and it is okay.  I was a little worried about the accuracy of that app because when I entered the information to show my daily points, it was off from what I was told at WW.  I have been trying to plan and read the WW Shop book and enter my favorites into the app.  Also, we are very guilty of eating out, so that book has become my bible as well.  My purse is very heavy this week!!   That is why  I was hoping all of this info would be available in the app.


----------



## bumbershoot

keahgirl8 said:


> You're not alone.  I have been down by either illness or injury for over a year now, which is making maintenance difficult, and weight gain pretty easy.



I'm sorry Keahgirl.



webcreatrix said:


> So, at 46 with a bum-ish hip, my goal is NOT to work out 6 hours a week and weigh 136, but first just to get back into my size 14s. Then we'll see from there!



That's almost exactly what we talked about today at the meeting.  Our substitute leader (a friend of mine) said that when she was first in WW, her life was falling apart and she was at the gym 3 hours every day.  Finally that had to stop; she was a single mom, and couldn't spend that much time away.  And since then she's been working on what's actually possible for her, not her "pie in the sky, back when she was 20something" goal.



dvcfamily41801 said:


> Hi everyone!   Congratulations on your losses!!   I just joined (again) last Saturday.  I did the 10 week commitment plan.  So far so good.  I just have a question - does anyone use the WW app?  Does it track and have a scanner?  Is that only for WW online?  I have the app on my phone, but it seems very generic and basic, but not sure if I am missing something.  I was going to join Meetings Plus Online, but apparently I live in a "non participating area" and none of the WW promotions apply and they do not offer the meetings and online plus.



I don't about the 10 week committment or what it actually entails, nor do I kow about "meetings plus online".  We have the Monthly Pass in our area, and that gives you meetings and online for about $46/month.  Do you have that available?

I looked at your location and it sounds like maybe you're in the Orlando area.  When we're at WDW we go to this center:

* WEIGHT WATCHERS STORE HUNTERS CREEK Location *
4125 TOWN CENTER BLVD
ORLANDO , FL 32837


Have you been there?  They accept our monthly pass just fine.


Or maybe that's not your real location.  If not, ignore the above.


I never use the scanner, though.  Nor do I use the pointsplus given on a box, not even on Smart Ones, because they might not be accurate.  (smart ones pretends to "be" WW, but they aren't)  I calculate it.  If I were you I would buy one of the calculators from the meeting, if you don't trust that you have online access and don't trust the site you're using.




So as for me, apparently I've been on the "let's explore being too far above goal" plan.  It's been interesting, full of food and booze, my heartburn came back (that was my wakeup call!!!), and I found that it's hard to sleep when I'm overeating.  I basically spent the summer not tracking.  It crept up slowly slowly, I was keeping being over-goal at bay, but then whammo.  10+ over allowed 2 pounds over goal.  And ultimately I was 20 lbs up from my *original* goal, and that way of looking at it really smacked me in the face.  Ay ay ay.

Sorry to get all "counseling session" here, but I think for many of us, weight (gain and loss) has so many psychological reasons etc. 

And what I realized today is that it was really super-scary to hit goal (and then I lost 2.5 the following week).  I didn't like having people say that maybe I was too thin; no one shared with me that my face would fill back out and it would be OK.  The size I was in was weird; even though I know all about "vanity sizing" and that the number we're in today is a lower number than we would have been in, with the same body, years ago...it still felt too small.  Though I looked terrific IMO.  (just the face was skinnier than I wanted)

Even scarier than being at that weight/size is *maintaining* at that weight/size!  I have never maintained before.  This is all new.  As hard as it was to think "if I hit that number I'll be 85 lbs down" at the beginning, it's harder (for me, at least) to think "and I want to be vigilant and be this size for the rest of my life".  DH thinks I'm nutty, because he would look at each day of maintaining as a joy, as a gift.  Eh, he and I are different.  

But...from this perspective, bring on the size that makes me feel a little weird!  I *liked* being there.  I do not have any idea (beyond some subconscious undermining) why I abandoned the way I lost the weight.  I mean, I ate ALL of my points.  I ate some food.  I wasn't starving, ever.  But I did have to be *perfect*.  Eating 50 points in a day was OK, but I couldn't eat 52 and track just 50.  I didn't mind being perfect at tracking while losing; why was it so obnoxious in maintenance, when I got to eat MORE?

So here I am.  Made Lifetime in Nov of '13, and now I have to get back to goal.  I'm not that far up (though I did skip some meetings b/c I was angry with myself and not wanting to pay for the meetings and my scale at home tells me I've lost at least 5 lbs away from meetings), but losing is losing, right?  Onwards and up...er....DOWNwards.  



Should mention that at this point I need to get 7 lbs down to hit "free Lifetime" again with my current goal, but I truly do want to be below that goal.  So that's going to move as I go down, just like it moved as I went up.  I don't want this junk to happen again.


----------



## KelliLee702

Newbie here. I am a lifetime member getting back on track, too. I am getting better at tracking.  Finding a variety of protein every day is my biggest challenge.  Also, low points plus snacks that are a little higher in protein is hard for me. 
Any suggestions??
Really glad I found this thread.


----------



## keahgirl8

bumbershoot said:


> I'm sorry Keahgirl.
> 
> 
> 
> That's almost exactly what we talked about today at the meeting.  Our substitute leader (a friend of mine) said that when she was first in WW, her life was falling apart and she was at the gym 3 hours every day.  Finally that had to stop; she was a single mom, and couldn't spend that much time away.  And since then she's been working on what's actually possible for her, not her "pie in the sky, back when she was 20something" goal.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't about the 10 week committment or what it actually entails, nor do I kow about "meetings plus online".  We have the Monthly Pass in our area, and that gives you meetings and online for about $46/month.  Do you have that available?
> 
> I looked at your location and it sounds like maybe you're in the Orlando area.  When we're at WDW we go to this center:
> 
> * WEIGHT WATCHERS STORE HUNTERS CREEK Location *
> 4125 TOWN CENTER BLVD
> ORLANDO , FL 32837
> 
> 
> Have you been there?  They accept our monthly pass just fine.
> 
> 
> Or maybe that's not your real location.  If not, ignore the above.
> 
> 
> I never use the scanner, though.  Nor do I use the pointsplus given on a box, not even on Smart Ones, because they might not be accurate.  (smart ones pretends to "be" WW, but they aren't)  I calculate it.  If I were you I would buy one of the calculators from the meeting, if you don't trust that you have online access and don't trust the site you're using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So as for me, apparently I've been on the "let's explore being too far above goal" plan.  It's been interesting, full of food and booze, my heartburn came back (that was my wakeup call!!!), and I found that it's hard to sleep when I'm overeating.  I basically spent the summer not tracking.  It crept up slowly slowly, I was keeping being over-goal at bay, but then whammo.  10+ over allowed 2 pounds over goal.  And ultimately I was 20 lbs up from my *original* goal, and that way of looking at it really smacked me in the face.  Ay ay ay.
> 
> Sorry to get all "counseling session" here, but I think for many of us, weight (gain and loss) has so many psychological reasons etc.
> 
> And what I realized today is that it was really super-scary to hit goal (and then I lost 2.5 the following week).  I didn't like having people say that maybe I was too thin; no one shared with me that my face would fill back out and it would be OK.  The size I was in was weird; even though I know all about "vanity sizing" and that the number we're in today is a lower number than we would have been in, with the same body, years ago...it still felt too small.  Though I looked terrific IMO.  (just the face was skinnier than I wanted)
> 
> Even scarier than being at that weight/size is *maintaining* at that weight/size!  I have never maintained before.  This is all new.  As hard as it was to think "if I hit that number I'll be 85 lbs down" at the beginning, it's harder (for me, at least) to think "and I want to be vigilant and be this size for the rest of my life".  DH thinks I'm nutty, because he would look at each day of maintaining as a joy, as a gift.  Eh, he and I are different.
> 
> But...from this perspective, bring on the size that makes me feel a little weird!  I *liked* being there.  I do not have any idea (beyond some subconscious undermining) why I abandoned the way I lost the weight.  I mean, I ate ALL of my points.  I ate some food.  I wasn't starving, ever.  But I did have to be *perfect*.  Eating 50 points in a day was OK, but I couldn't eat 52 and track just 50.  I didn't mind being perfect at tracking while losing; why was it so obnoxious in maintenance, when I got to eat MORE?
> 
> So here I am.  Made Lifetime in Nov of '13, and now I have to get back to goal.  I'm not that far up (though I did skip some meetings b/c I was angry with myself and not wanting to pay for the meetings and my scale at home tells me I've lost at least 5 lbs away from meetings), but losing is losing, right?  Onwards and up...er....DOWNwards.



Boy can I relate to a lot of this. I was already struggling with maintenance, then the last year has happened.  I've still been eating the same amount of points, but cut way back on activity.  I can't be sedentary or walking 30 minutes a few times a week and eat like I'm training for a half marathon.  Funny enough, I've finally quit gaining and am maintaining for the first time in a looooong time.  The problem with that is...I don't need to maintain right now.  I need to lose!  I'm hoping to get back on track now and gradually build up my exercise again.


----------



## bumbershoot

keahgirl8 said:


> I can't be sedentary or walking 30 minutes a few times a week and eat like I'm training for a half marathon.



I relate to that!  



keahgirl8 said:


> Funny enough, I've finally quit gaining and am maintaining for the first time in a looooong time.



Well that's good.



keahgirl8 said:


> The problem with that is...I don't need to maintain right now.



Oh drat!


----------



## bumbershoot

KelliLee702 said:


> Newbie here. I am a lifetime member getting back on track, too. I am getting better at tracking.  Finding a variety of protein every day is my biggest challenge.  Also, low points plus snacks that are a little higher in protein is hard for me.
> Any suggestions??
> Really glad I found this thread.



Hmm, well, I use soy, probably too much of it, for protein.  Gardein, Morningstar, Tofurky...those sorts of brands.  I think that I tend to have meals that have protein, and my snacks are more carby.  But since I have been able to eat all points, I also focus on things like real cheese, that has fat AND protein, and can go along with crackers for a snack.

So...I'm probably of no use to you at all.  Drat.


----------



## keahgirl8

bumbershoot said:


> I relate to that!
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's good.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh drat!



Yeah.  It's better than continuing to gain, but I'd like to start losing now, please and thank you!



bumbershoot said:


> Hmm, well, I use soy, probably too much of it, for protein.  Gardein, Morningstar, Tofurky...those sorts of brands.  I think that I tend to have meals that have protein, and my snacks are more carby.  But since I have been able to eat all points, I also focus on things like real cheese, that has fat AND protein, and can go along with crackers for a snack.
> 
> So...I'm probably of no use to you at all.  Drat.



I usually eat either string cheese or Babybels with a piece of fruit, or low fat cottage cheese with tomatoes.  Jerky can be pretty low in points as well.


----------



## KelliLee702

keahgirl8 said:


> Yeah.  It's better than continuing to gain, but I'd like to start losing now, please and thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I usually eat either string cheese or Babybels with a piece of fruit, or low fat cottage cheese with tomatoes.  Jerky can be pretty low in points as well.


I do like string cheese for a snack. I like nuts too but those are a little higher in points for just a snack.  Jerky and beef sticks are an option.  I am also thinking about low sodium sliced deli turkey with my string cheese.  I only get 29 points per day so it is a bit of a challenge since most of my meals are 8-10 points each.


----------



## keahgirl8

KelliLee702 said:


> I do like string cheese for a snack. I like nuts too but those are a little higher in points for just a snack.  Jerky and beef sticks are an option.  I am also thinking about low sodium sliced deli turkey with my string cheese.  I only get 29 points per day so it is a bit of a challenge since most of my meals are 8-10 points each.



I get up before the crack of dawn, which means lots of snacking.  I'm struggling with staying under points at the moment.


----------



## KelliLee702

keahgirl8 said:


> I get up before the crack of dawn, which means lots of snacking.  I'm struggling with staying under points at the moment.


Me too!  I am up at 4:40am and hitting the pavement for my morning 30 min. walk by 4:45am.  I usually don't eat breakfast until 7:00am when I get to work. (I don't "clock-in" until 7:30am)  My "lunch break" is at 10:00am - 10:30am.  I usually have greek yogurt or cottage cheese and fruit at that time.  Then I eat my actual lunch at my afternoon break at 1:45pm - 2:00pm.  I am busy most of the day so I don't seem to "snack" much.  When I get home is the problem!!!


----------



## keahgirl8

KelliLee702 said:


> Me too!  I am up at 4:40am and hitting the pavement for my morning 30 min. walk by 4:45am.  I usually don't eat breakfast until 7:00am when I get to work. (I don't "clock-in" until 7:30am)  My "lunch break" is at 10:00am - 10:30am.  I usually have greek yogurt or cottage cheese and fruit at that time.  Then I eat my actual lunch at my afternoon break at 1:45pm - 2:00pm.  I am busy most of the day so I don't seem to "snack" much.  When I get home is the problem!!!



I have to eat every couple of hours.  I'm not snacking just because I want to eat.  If that were the case, I'd probably only eat once or twice a day!  So when I'm eating breakfast at 4:30am, I've eaten 2 or 3 times by most people's breakfast time!


----------



## KelliLee702

keahgirl8 said:


> I have to eat every couple of hours.  I'm not snacking just because I want to eat.  If that were the case, I'd probably only eat once or twice a day!  So when I'm eating breakfast at 4:30am, I've eaten 2 or 3 times by most people's breakfast time!


Good to know that you need to eat every couple of hours.  What are some examples of your snacks?  I love to hear what combinations of food other people come up with.  Do you usually try to have some sort of protein every time you eat or more like a couple times a day? My friend used to chuckle every time we ate lunch together because I usually have a variety of containers with small portions of random food.  Most of the time I tried to incorporate leftovers into my lunch. I hope I am being helpful  Please let me know if I am not.


----------



## CruisingKate

KelliLee702 said:


> Newbie here. I am a lifetime member getting back on track, too. I am getting better at tracking.  Finding a variety of protein every day is my biggest challenge.  Also, low points plus snacks that are a little higher in protein is hard for me.
> Any suggestions??
> Really glad I found this thread.



A snack my WW leader mentioned that I find satisfying with protein : a pickle spear wrapped in one thin slice of turkey-- yum! I buy smoked turkey breast, sliced really thin at the deli.


----------



## bumbershoot

Well, DH and I are trying a new meeting tomorrow.  Our previous leader retired from WW (and just after making that decision got a promotion at her fulltime job, so yay for her) and although she had handpicked her replacement, we just don't much care for her.  A leader we DO like has only had an 8:30am Sunday meeting (ick!), but now she's doing a 6:30pm Monday meeting.

So we're ripping the bandaid off tomorrow, by going from a morning meeting to an evening meeting.  This won't be pretty. But we like the leader. 

Also, it might be more mentally healthy for us.  With a morning meeting, very few people eat (or drink) beforehand.  That makes us, especially DH, miserable.  And the meeting gets out at 11, we chat for a short bit, we go get breakfast on the go, and then I have my ballet class at noon.  Not much time for enjoying food!  I highly doubt we'll fast all day for an evening meeting, so it'll be a more realistic weight we see.  Fewer games to be played.

That's what we hope at least.

DH also feels he eats more on the weekends with a Saturday meeting, because our points reset as the weekend starts.  He's hoping the Monday meeting will keep him more level, in terms of food choices.

We'll see! 





KelliLee702 said:


> I like nuts too but those are a little higher in points for just a snack.



When  you DO have nuts, be sure to weigh them.  Don't measure them.  You're more likely to be pleased with the serving if you've weighed them.  (not in-shell peanuts of course LOL)

I've found that cashews with a banana is nice.  Or peanuts and an apple.


----------



## bumbershoot

Had our first evening meeting.  It went well!  And we adore the leader.  I managed a loss, and now DH has lost about 8 lbs in the last two weeks of weighins, which is tremendously exciting for him.  Seems that the weight training makes a huge amount of difference for him.  

So I'm 5 lbs up from the "free" mark for Lifetime at goal, though in reality I want to get lower than my current, max that's allowed, goal.  I would LIKE to get to a point where I can wear totally normal clothes, at my evening meeting, and be FINE.  We'll see how that goes.


----------



## bumbershoot

.8 down last night. I have to be good with activity this week; last week was lower in activity because last Monday I had a huge allergic reaction that went into all-night asthma (and I get to be tested for a zucchini allergy of all things, since that's the oddball, for my diet, thing I ate that night) and I was just exhausted all week.  Skipped a normal class or two, and was really low energy in the classes I did.


I've been so annoyed with paying again.  (I know, let the tiny violins play for me)  But last night I remembered something someone said years ago at an old meeting I went to.  She said that if someone came to you and said "would you pay $x to lose your weight", (with x being the amount total you ultimately paid) would you pay it?  Absolutely you would.  So for me it's the 20 months of monthly fees I paid, and now it's $15/meeting until I'm back in goal range.  Would I have plunked down that total, whatever it ends up being, to be at goal?  Yep.  So why is it bothering me so much?  

So glad I remembered that last night.  Changed my whole attitude!  

Plus, I'm not a superhero or a goddess.  If losing then keeping weight off were easy, then WW wouldn't exist.  It's hard for many of us.  So I slipped.  I'm human.  Silly of me to have been so bratty about it all in my mind.


----------



## keahgirl8

CruisingKate said:


> A snack my WW leader mentioned that I find satisfying with protein : a pickle spear wrapped in one thin slice of turkey-- yum! I buy smoked turkey breast, sliced really thin at the deli.



Love this idea!  I am definitely going to start doing this.  I love pickles!



bumbershoot said:


> .8 down last night. I have to be good with activity this week; last week was lower in activity because last Monday I had a huge allergic reaction that went into all-night asthma (and I get to be tested for a zucchini allergy of all things, since that's the oddball, for my diet, thing I ate that night) and I was just exhausted all week.  Skipped a normal class or two, and was really low energy in the classes I did.
> 
> 
> I've been so annoyed with paying again.  (I know, let the tiny violins play for me)  But last night I remembered something someone said years ago at an old meeting I went to.  She said that if someone came to you and said "would you pay $x to lose your weight", (with x being the amount total you ultimately paid) would you pay it?  Absolutely you would.  So for me it's the 20 months of monthly fees I paid, and now it's $15/meeting until I'm back in goal range.  Would I have plunked down that total, whatever it ends up being, to be at goal?  Yep.  So why is it bothering me so much?
> 
> So glad I remembered that last night.  Changed my whole attitude!
> 
> Plus, I'm not a superhero or a goddess.  If losing then keeping weight off were easy, then WW wouldn't exist.  It's hard for many of us.  So I slipped.  I'm human.  Silly of me to have been so bratty about it all in my mind.



I am online only, so I will always have to pay.  Let me just put it this way though...if I was a meeting member, I would have had to pay again for a while.  We'll get there.  It is just taking time.


----------



## bumbershoot

Yep Keah, I hear you.  A friend of mine from WW and the YMCA...she lost the same as I did in the same amount of time, though a year ahead of me.  I've seen her struggle and persevere, and it's just so inspiring.  She even had back surgery!  (and as with all back surgeries, there's generally a pretty strong chance that it's not going to do what it was supposed to do...and she falls into that category, and is having more problems than before, albeit different problems)  But she keeps on going.  So that's what we're doing; we're being inspiring for others.  


So I maintained as of last night.  Of course, I had 3 donuts during the week, and since i don't have the NI for them I can't be sure of the pointage for them.  But I was really good the week before, so who knows?  No biggie.  The receptionist really didn't want to charge me, but I'm 4.2 above the 2 pound mark to my highest allowed goal, so I smiled and told her not to worry.  


I finally got a battery for my 2012 Polar HR monitor again, then finally found the back to it so I could put the battery in, and wore it during yoga.  Got a freakishly high number.  I'm going to have to wear it for random 75 minute intervals to see my basic calorie burn, then wear it a few more times to see what the "real" number for vinyasa is, because if I went by that number and used it to calculate APs then it means 7 APs, not the 2 or 3 I've been counting.  So that's interesting.  (if I can't eat all APs that's fine, but I want to *know*)


----------



## MadameMedusa

Hi, I'd like to join if I may!

Another lifetime WW member with a serious relapse.  I actually started the online tools only over the summer, with zero progress.  So I went back to meetings yesterday.

I just completed my third half-marathon of the year and I know part of the reason why I'm not getting faster is my weight.  I'm at 180 now and need to get back to my goal of 150.  My next event is the Star Wars Dark Side Weekend, I'm signed up for the 5K and the Challenge.  It would be pretty sweet to be there by then.


----------



## pwdebbie

As of Nov. 14 I will no longer be a WW member. I am going to be trying Trim Healthy Mama.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

pwdebbie said:


> As of Nov. 14 I will no longer be a WW member. I am going to be trying Trim Healthy Mama.


Let us know how it goes for you and what it's like. Good luck


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:


> As of Nov. 14 I will no longer be a WW member. I am going to be trying Trim Healthy Mama.



Good luck!  I hope it works for you.


----------



## lustergirl

Haven't checked in here in quite some time. Tomorrow morning is my weigh in and I know I have lost. I am doing great getting more protein and activity in. The last month I have kicked back into the weight loss column. Some days, for dinner, I stay away from meat and get my protein from other sources such as beans, eggs. etc.


----------



## MinnieMouse28

Hi Everyone!

So glad I found all of you.  I was on WW 8 years ago and I hit my goal.  However, I got cocky and thought I could stay on the plan and not go to meetings.  Well, I'm back to where I started 10 years ago (60 lbs heavier).  Last year, I told myself that I was not going to buy any more clothes at larger size or even my current size.  This means I have been wearing the same clothes at work and home for the last year.  They kept getting tighter and I was worried that I would start splitting seams, especially in my shoulders.   I had enough and was sick of being at this size.

It was an easy decision to join WW again.  I know WW works because I was successful before.  However, I'm a bit older now so I know it will take A LOT of discipline on my part to make sure I hit that gold and get Lifetime.

I've been attending meetings here in the Bay Area (CA) for 4 weeks and have lost 10 lbs.  I'm very happy about it and I am starting to feel a difference in the way my clothes feel. 

I know as I get further and further into this Holiday season, I'll need all the support I can get.  This thread is a great!  Thank you all in advance!!


----------



## CruisingKate

MinnieMouse28! Oh, yeah, been there, done that! I'm back at WW, too, after making Lifetime years ago but not following thru with the plan. As you know, it works! Keep on following and you will get to goal. I don't post much here but have been doing the monthly WISH challenges, following my point plan and attending weekly meetings. It's been s-l-o-w but steady for me.

Let us know how it's going. All the best to you!


----------



## Sora777

I heard the WW plan is changing on Dec 6. Has anyone heard any details on this?


----------



## CruisingKate

I haven't heard specifics yet but our mtg leader says they'll be looking at saturated fat and sugars in a more focused way.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Just got all my ww stuff out of the cupboard to start reading and begin again! Heigh ho here I go! Wish me luck


----------



## pwdebbie

I am going to say farewell to all you wonderful folks.  I hope you all have success on your weight loss journey.  I'm no longer a member of WW and I sure do miss the security of the tracking!  This past year I have slowly but steadily gained and knew I needed a change.  I will miss my sweet leader.  Have fun here and keep encouraging one another.  (Since I was the one who started this Part 3 WW thread, someone else will need to keep it going when the time comes.)


----------



## keahgirl8

pwdebbie said:


> I am going to say farewell to all you wonderful folks.  I hope you all have success on your weight loss journey.  I'm no longer a member of WW and I sure do miss the security of the tracking!  This past year I have slowly but steadily gained and knew I needed a change.  I will miss my sweet leader.  Have fun here and keep encouraging one another.  (Since I was the one who started this Part 3 WW thread, someone else will need to keep it going when the time comes.)



Good luck to you Debbie!


----------



## rcpae

Hi! I would love to join your thread. I re-joined WW a week ago. I'm a relapsed lifetime member. I became lifetime in 1994. Lol. Now 2 kids later, I need to do this all again. My first week I lost 6 pounds. I'm hoping for at least a small loss over this Thanksgiving holiday. 

My leader has also been talking about the changes coming up soon.

Thank you for the support.


----------



## MinnieMouse28

rcpae to the thread!

Hi Everyone - Checking in.  Hope you all had a good Thanksgiving.  For those of you who attended the meeting this week, there is a good discussion on how to stay fit when traveling.  Due to travel, I missed the last 2 meetings, but was happy that I lost almost a pound, given all of the holiday food/goodies about.  I did miss going to my meetings as I really like our leader and the members.  Lots of great tips and tricks for dealing with the holidays and all of the temptations that come with them.

There is lots of excitement at my WW location about the plan changes that are happening on Sunday.  Can't wait to see all of the details next week.

I hope everyone is doing well and staying healthy as the weather turns cold and wet.  Take care!


----------



## rcpae

Thanks for the welcome! My third weigh in is tomorrow evening. I am down 7.6 pounds after week 2. I would love to hit the 10 pound mark tomorrow night, but that might be expecting too much. I keep reminding myself that I gained this weight over many years, so it's going to be a marathon, not a sprint.

I'm looking forward to the changes at tomorrow nights meeting. Very exciting! I am a little disappointed in the app changes. Not nearly as quick to figure points on store or off brand items. 

One question. Just wondering if you went with what WW said your goal should be" or did you have your doctor adjust your goal? The first time around I used WW goal, but that was over 20 years ago!


----------



## NJlauren

I'm back to tracking, but I don't understand the new point system yet even though my app updated....so in rather frustrated at that.

Here's to a good week!


----------



## cinderwannabe

Hi! I have done ww for years now... i hit my goal, became lifetime, and have fallen off the wagon. I have been back for about a month. I havent done so well with simply filling which surprised me bc I hit my goal years ago with core. I think I am going to stick with tracking for a while to relearn portion control.

I am very curious to hear about their new plan... are there a lot of changes?


----------



## keahgirl8

Anyone else really not liking the new plan?  Between this, their horrible customer service, and the app not working half the time, I'm getting ready to jump ship and do something else.


----------



## NJlauren

@keahgirl8  I just don't understand the new plan


----------



## Ariel484

The app update is terrible.


----------



## courtneybeth

I'm debating jumping ship and going to My Fitness Pal 100%. I'm three pounds from goal weight and am really disappointed in the new plan and it's perplexing. Oprah didnt' need to change it - it was working fine!


----------



## keahgirl8

courtneybeth said:


> I'm debating jumping ship and going to My Fitness Pal 100%. I'm three pounds from goal weight and am really disappointed in the new plan and it's perplexing. Oprah didnt' need to change it - it was working fine!



Yeah...if this plan was so broken, I'm not sure how I managed to lose 125 pounds.  I actually found an app that I can use to stay on the old points system.


----------



## Phdmama06

Hi all, can I join you?  I'm a returning WW member.  I got lifetime in 2009 but then lapsed...I had done really well with them but then got complacent and stopped going to meetings, stopped tracking, etc.  Usual story.  I came in right as they're transitioning to the new Beyond the Scale program, though my first complete week (just completed) was on Points Plus.  It's good being back to tracking and holding myself accountable for my choices, and I do really like my meeting leader.  My meeting day is Saturday, so I'll be among the last to start using Beyond the Scale.  What I've heard about it online is definitely worrisome, and I haven't been impressed with the rollout of the updated tools (and being in IT and knowing how rollouts can go...this is bad even compare to what I've seen "from the inside").  That said, I'm reserving judgment and going to go forward with it with an open mind.  I'm curious why they "fixed" a system that didn't really seem to be broken.  But anyhow, I know I have 30 pounds to lose, so there we are!


----------



## Ariel484

keahgirl8 said:


> Yeah...if this plan was so broken, I'm not sure how I managed to lose 125 pounds.  I actually found an app that I can use to stay on the old points system.


Which all are you using, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## keahgirl8

Ariel484 said:


> Which all are you using, if you don't mind sharing?



It is called ProTracker Plus.  It is not exactly the same, but so far so good!

I know they sync Fitbit with WW now, but was anyone using that before this was possible?  If so, how do you use total calorie burn into activity points?  I'm thinking I'll establish a baseline on a day that I am not as active (just going to work and coming home, no gym or extra walking).  Then anything over that will be used to calculate AP.  Is that the best thing to do?

I hope I'm still welcome here, even though I'm sticking with old WW and not "Beyond the Scale" or "SmartPoints" or whatever they are calling it.


----------



## courtneybeth

I feel like MyFitnessPal is more tied closely with Weight Watchers' Plus Point program. That's what I'll apparently be leaving on Saturday morning when I weigh in. Debating skipping the officially logging and waiting for the forced upgrade.


----------



## robinb

I guess I'm the only one that doesn't mind the new app and the new program.  I find the search to be SO MUCH better on the app and I don't see the program as a ginormous change since I don't eat a lot of sugary foods anyway.  My biggest concern is being at the top of the points range when I have so much weight I still need to lose.


----------



## keahgirl8

robinb said:


> I guess I'm the only one that doesn't mind the new app and the new program.  I find the search to be SO MUCH better on the app and I don't see the program as a ginormous change since I don't eat a lot of sugary foods anyway.  My biggest concern is being at the top of the points range when I have so much weight I still need to lose.



I'm glad it's still working for you!  I'm sure it will work for some, but not me.


----------



## dvcfamily41801

Hi everyone!  I just renewed my 10 week commitment plan today.  I originally (re)joined WW on September 19th.  My 10 weeks were up last Saturday (12/4) but we were in WDW so I went today.  I am down 20.4.  I am pretty proud of myself considering we had an anniversary get away weekend to Lancaster, PA (and I totally enjoyed those Amish cream filled donuts!!), Thanksgiving and a Disney 4 day vacation.  

I was very nervous going today because I have not heard many positive reviews of the new program.  I wanted to have an open mind and listen to how the new program works.  However.... I think I am going to follow the Points Plus program because not only did that work for me, but it worked for my husband and son who do not need WW.  I was able to stick to program without making many changes for them.  While I can appreciate Weight Watchers wanting us to eat and make healthier choices, I feel that I already HAVE been making better choices, while still enjoying my treats all in moderation.  This new program feels like a diet to me and that does not excite me. I hate to say it, but I need my sugary treats and the fact that I can have more turkey or chicken than I could have on Points Plus does nothing for me at 8pm when I want my Skinny Cow ice cream bar (which went from 4 PPV to 6 SPV).  I love looking at the menu when we would go out and not go to the ole same thing.  Actually reading the menu and finding something that sounds new and exciting and a better choice makes going to eat much more fun!  

I have used the Pro Tracker Plus app since I started and I am going to continue to do so.  In fact - I have not tracked my daily points since November 11th and I really want to get back into that routine.  I wanted so bad when I first joined to have access to the WW app and recipe builder, but now reading how frustrated everyone is with the app, I am glad I don't.  I actually thought this time that I was going to pay the additional monthly charge to have access to eTools.  Does anyone have any kind of website they use for recipe builder that gives nutritional values so I could calculate points value?  I tried to enter a recipe from Skinny Taste into SparkPeople and it was a little bit off.

Thanks for reading and congratulations to all on your journey!!!


----------



## webcreatrix

The new plan would have me be done for the day at 850 calories at 225lbs. That will NOT work for me.  I really don't even feel like I had a bad day. Kashi cereal, Chick-fil-a salad for lunch, pretzels and string cheese for a snack. :-/


----------



## keahgirl8

dvcfamily41801 said:


> Hi everyone!  I just renewed my 10 week commitment plan today.  I originally (re)joined WW on September 19th.  My 10 weeks were up last Saturday (12/4) but we were in WDW so I went today.  I am down 20.4.  I am pretty proud of myself considering we had an anniversary get away weekend to Lancaster, PA (and I totally enjoyed those Amish cream filled donuts!!), Thanksgiving and a Disney 4 day vacation.
> 
> I was very nervous going today because I have not heard many positive reviews of the new program.  I wanted to have an open mind and listen to how the new program works.  However.... I think I am going to follow the Points Plus program because not only did that work for me, but it worked for my husband and son who do not need WW.  I was able to stick to program without making many changes for them.  While I can appreciate Weight Watchers wanting us to eat and make healthier choices, I feel that I already HAVE been making better choices, while still enjoying my treats all in moderation.  This new program feels like a diet to me and that does not excite me. I hate to say it, but I need my sugary treats and the fact that I can have more turkey or chicken than I could have on Points Plus does nothing for me at 8pm when I want my Skinny Cow ice cream bar (which went from 4 PPV to 6 SPV).  I love looking at the menu when we would go out and not go to the ole same thing.  Actually reading the menu and finding something that sounds new and exciting and a better choice makes going to eat much more fun!
> 
> I have used the Pro Tracker Plus app since I started and I am going to continue to do so.  In fact - I have not tracked my daily points since November 11th and I really want to get back into that routine.  I wanted so bad when I first joined to have access to the WW app and recipe builder, but now reading how frustrated everyone is with the app, I am glad I don't.  I actually thought this time that I was going to pay the additional monthly charge to have access to eTools.  Does anyone have any kind of website they use for recipe builder that gives nutritional values so I could calculate points value?  I tried to enter a recipe from Skinny Taste into SparkPeople and it was a little bit off.
> 
> Thanks for reading and congratulations to all on your journey!!!



Welcome!  I am right there with you.  I tried one day on the new system side by side with My Fitness Pal.  I was over my daily points, with over 700 calories left.  Crazy.  Like you, I need treats every now and then to keep me going.  I eat 80/20 or even 90/10 most of the time, but this plan does not allow for that. Right now, I'm doing Pro Tracker Plus and FitBit's food tracker side by side, trying to decide which to do.  I haven't figure out yet how to do activity points with my Fitbit without having it sync to Weight Watchers, so I am still trying to choose which is easier.



webcreatrix said:


> The new plan would have me be done for the day at 850 calories at 225lbs. That will NOT work for me.  I really don't even feel like I had a bad day. Kashi cereal, Chick-fil-a salad for lunch, pretzels and string cheese for a snack. :-/



Yeah.  Same here.  So frustrating.


----------



## robinb

keahgirl8 said:


> I'm glad it's still working for you!  I'm sure it will work for some, but not me.


I heard at y meeting that the points that lifetime members get is higher than what shows on the app, so I think you'll get more than the 30 points.  Also, IIRC, you never used your weekly or activity points.  It might be worth a try to incorporate those points into your day on the new program.

I did eat 3 Trader Joe's Candy Cane Joe Joe's yesterday and when I entered them in they were 9 points !  Luckily for me, I don't really have a sweet tooth.


----------



## bumbershoot

robinb said:


> I find the search to be SO MUCH better on the app



Whereas it is literally nonexistent online.



robinb said:


> I don't see the program as a ginormous change since I don't eat a lot of sugary foods anyway.



Definitely helps to not eat much sugar.  I do.  I did through my losses.  As long as I tracked it honestly it wasn't a problem.

I didn't want to go even lower-carb than PP made me be.  I'm angry.  And hungry.



robinb said:


> My biggest concern is being at the top of the points range when I have so much weight I still need to lose.



I'm not sure what that means.  Are you getting a high number of daily points?  Check to make sure you aren't set to maintain (click the head/shoulders icon and go into your account settings).  Or your Weeklies are high?



webcreatrix said:


> e new plan would have me be done for the day at 850 calories at 225lbs.



Yes, this has been a problem for me.  Not quite to that extent, but I'm double-tracking with sparkpeople, and I had two days last week where I was 1000+ calories under where spark wanted me to be, but I was over my Dailies in WW.  And all my Weeklies and some of my carefully calculated Fitpoints.*

(ranting...NOT at anyone here, but at WW...)

They say "you don't have to be perfect", but they do, actually, require you to be perfect.  It's the weirdest combo, to have this incredibly restrictive plan (to those of us who want fat in our diets, don't mind a bit of sugar, and who work out strenuously) while saying "you don't have to be perfect".

My receptionist last week saw how annoyed I was with the whole thing and didn't have me weigh.  I skipped the meetting before that.  So the last time I weighed was 3 weeks ago.  Today I was the same as then.  Oh how I wish I'd weighed last week, because I am SMALLER this week than I was.

And those who think you can lose fat from one week on a new program would say the plan was great!

But you don't lose fat in a week of a new program.  However, when you eat sugar you hold onto more water, so when you drastically lower your carbs you lose water.  We had some 6ish pound losses in our meeting (and not just of new members) and everyone was like "oh the plan works" when if someone gained 6 lbs everyone would assure the person that you can't gain 6 lbs of fat in a week.  Well it goes the same way for losses, people.  This was a combo of the week BEFORE the change plus going so much more low carb than before.

If I didn't know that I'd be livid at my maintain.


*They give FitPoints for breathing, and the FPs are 1:1 with Smartpoints.  With PointsPlus you had to burn about 80 kcal for one AP, then a PointPlus was about 40 kcal; you can see that you were still at a deficit when eating APs.  But with Smart and Fit points, it doesn't work that way.  And that is SCARY for this "eat all the points I have coming to me" person...

It wasn't by following the program that I gained, so I didn't need a change in program, I just needed to get BACK to the program.


I'll keep on trying.  I have faith that they'll tweak this, and I'll be even more careful with my fitpoints and not be as afraid to eat them.  (I don't use an activity monitor as I don't feel that walking around in my normal day deserves more calories, but my actual workouts often do)  Hopefully I won't almost faint again like I did last week.

And maybe I can do something about this drastic deficit in calories that sparkpeople is telling me about.  I'm over 5K kcal below where I should be, according to sparkpeople.  This is FAR too high a deficit for any but the doctor-overseen weight loss programs.  It's going to backfire badly if I don't add more calories in.



OH and my receptionist, on my question, said that they started working on this 2 years ago.  Which means they were using nutrition research from about 2 years before that (it takes TIME to do proper research, tabulate the results, and get it published in scholarly journals).  So much for it being the most recent info!  As I said on their FB page, in 2 years we'll see the plan they create from the current-to-NOW research.  Sigh.


HUNGRY.  Today I sparkpeople shows that kcal burned - kcal eaten = -1008.  This is NOT good.  It's too much.  But I ate my dailies and 5 weeklies.  (and I track fruits and veggies on sparkpeople, of course, but there are only so many fruits and veggies I can eat!)


----------



## bumbershoot

keahgirl8 said:


> Yeah...if this plan was so broken, I'm not sure how I managed to lose 125 pounds.



In a turnaround, this is where I mention that just b/c WW changes something doesn't mean they don't stand behind their old program.

Before PP there were many other plans, all of which worked.

When I first came back in 2012 I was mourning the fact that I didn't have my materials from 2000.  That plan was my first WW plan and I lost so quickly.  Sigh.  Then I met DH, darnit, and instead of going to work out on dates, we ate.  Oops.

Since I didn't have my materials from then, and didn't like the plans in '02-3, then '04-5, I had no choice but to do PP.  And we joined just after they tweaked the first rollout of PP. 

They do change stuff, it's part of what they do.  Doesn't mean it didn't work or we should feel like our losses meant nothing. 



If there is anyone Lifetime-at-goal out there, if your leaders are telling you that it's still 30 smartpoints for Dailies, they are wrong.  Maintaining takes you to 36 and you tweak it from there.  (same goes for those who are or will be at goal, but are doing things online (and therefore have no official "Lifetime" status to obtain)


Oh and my sig lies; I'm at 68 lost right now.  Have been for awhile, but taking off that initial 10 lbs from my signature was painful enough!


----------



## Conway733

Hi Everyone - I've posted here before, several months (or possibly years?) ago. Just wanted to report some success with my weight loss journey. After many tries, I found something that works for me. So far I have lost 70 pounds, just started to go to Zumba, and am continuing to eat healthy. Just wanted to give people who might be down on their weight loss goals some encouragement! I tried many many times, but for some reason this go round, I had a different mind set about it, and I just try to make healthy choices as much as possible. I even walked in a 5K in September! I'm going to try to stay more active on this site, since for me, knowing there are others out there trying to do the same thing, is helpful. Hope everyone has a great rest of the day!


----------



## crabbygal902

Hi! I began WW again yesterday and was a member years ago. I really like this new plan and the fact that healthier, less processed foods are lower points than junk food. I have had a good first day with the smart points system and am looking forward to the journey with you. 77 lbs to go!


----------



## happymommy

Hi, All!  Same here - just joined again (online only - no time for meetings) yesterday.  I had lost ten pounds before, but regained old bad habits.  I really need to lose 15; 20 would be great but I'm also working out so building muscle.

Had a good first day (even sucked down a couple martinis - kept within my points but wasn't too hungry - it is still the holidays!).

Making a grocery list so I'll go today.  One thing that I loved, and now that the weather is cooling down again (finally - we had the a/c on and I'm in Maryland) is soups.  I just love soup, and making it is so easy and quick (and then I get pissed as my family eats it too).  I make a basic veggie soup and throw in whatever, frozen broccoli, fresh cabbage, really whatever I have on hand.  It's soothing and fills me up.

I was eating so many more fruits (I'm not big on fruit) and veggies before, so looking forward to that again.  NO MORE CHIPS - Doritos are the worst.  Not even having one.


----------



## Conway733

What does everyone do for exercise? I really just started exercising...and usually just go for a walk. But, with the weather getting colder, doesn't sound too exciting.


----------



## happymommy

I go to a gym near our house.  I hired a trainer (the owner) and he works with me for an hour three times a week.  I go to classes sometimes too, and go in to do the elliptical too.  I learned now though exercise is important, but what I put in my mouth is more important!  I was eating way too much still.
Finding a gym is nice in that there are people there that are all working at their own level.  It gets me out on mornings that I'd rather stay in!


----------



## Conway733

happymommy said:


> I go to a gym near our house.  I hired a trainer (the owner) and he works with me for an hour three times a week.  I go to classes sometimes too, and go in to do the elliptical too.  I learned now though exercise is important, but what I put in my mouth is more important!  I was eating way too much still.
> Finding a gym is nice in that there are people there that are all working at their own level.  It gets me out on mornings that I'd rather stay in!



What does the trainer help you with? I always think that is something I'd want to do, but still not sure. I think I'm still imagining the nightmare that was gym class back in school. LOL


----------



## brookmey

I was a WW member about 4 years ago lost 70 pounds, but now I need to go back again and was going to start this week.  Hearing that some of you don't like the new plan has me a little nervous, so could someone give a rundown of the new plan?  

One of the things I liked the most about WW was not feeling restricted about what I ate.  If I wanted a sweet treat once in a while, I had one, just had to make sure I tracked the points.  I'm getting the impression now that the program is more restrictive?  Is there still freedom to eat what we want?


----------



## keahgirl8

brookmey said:


> I was a WW member about 4 years ago lost 70 pounds, but now I need to go back again and was going to start this week.  Hearing that some of you don't like the new plan has me a little nervous, so could someone give a rundown of the new plan?
> 
> One of the things I liked the most about WW was not feeling restricted about what I ate.  If I wanted a sweet treat once in a while, I had one, just had to make sure I tracked the points.  I'm getting the impression now that the program is more restrictive?  Is there still freedom to eat what we want?



Personally, I think it's much more restrictive.  That's why I'm not doing it.


----------



## disney4us2002

Just completed my first week of WW online and lost 3.5 lbs which is pretty good because I still had a few glasses of wine over the weekend.  I didn't belong during the points thing so I'm not too sure how this points plan is different from the old points plan.  I remember having check it out once before and found that I would have a fairly low number of points, like maybe 24 and didn't think I could be that restrictive w/o starving.  This time I get 30 points per day but I'm reading that some things are now more points.  When I did WW back in the late 80s they had a great plan with a checkoff list of sorts and that worked great for me.  While I was playing around at WW online site, I see that they have a similar plan now called "Simply filling foods" and there is a list and you can eat anything on the list in pretty much any quantity (obviously, not a 22 oz steak, but regular portion sizes) and it's so much easier to track.  I'm still sort of figuring it out and trying to figure how to count things I choose to eat that aren't on the list, but so far I like it alot.  

Here is the explanation: https://www.weightwatchers.com/plan/int/planguide_SimplyFilling 

And here is the list:  https://weightwatchers.com/us/m/cms/article/simply-filling-foods-list

Good luck to all.


----------



## KingLlama

Hi everyone, I'm a newcomer to this forum(though I've been around the boards in general for a while). I started WW back in October and have lost 23 pounds since. And that's been with very little intentional exercise, so on one hand, I'm really happy that the points plan has worked for me, but on the other hand, I'm kicking myself because I feel like I could've lost a lot more during that same time frame.

I'm starting to be more intentional with my exercise. For the next few weeks, my lone activity goal is to hit 10,000 steps a day. Then in February, I'd like to start training for my first 5K, which I hope to complete in April.

As far as the changes to the WW plan are concerned, I think it's kind of a mixed bag. It IS causing me to make healthier choices overall now that certain point values have gone up, so I no longer "work the plan" so that I can still have that double cheeseburger. And I think that's a good thing. My only complaint with the recent changes is that the app is much less helpful. It's keeping track of my points correctly, but now it's much harder to navigate the restaurant listings, etc.

One other thing....I don't factor FitPoints at all. That's just a personal choice....I don't want to give myself any leeway when it comes to "bonus" points. I'd rather just stick to my daily target and let that be it.

Good luck to everyone here...excited to follow everyone's progress.


----------



## BlueFairy

Hi!

I worked the WW plan from 2001-2003 and lost 46 lbs.  Now I'm back up almost 20 lbs.  I don't think losing all 20 is realistic, so I joined and set my goal for 15.  I took a peek last year at Simply Filling and PointPlus and did not like it at all.  I'm seeing the changes in the new plan and cautious, but there are things I like.  The FitPoints I will have to ignore unless it's a splurge day.  I can't eat the 5 FP that I earned yesterday (ha! doing not much of anything) and expect to lose.  I'm planning to focus on getting those way up there just to be moving more everyday and get stronger.

I do think I'll be eating more of those SF Foods to stay full.  On my first journey I had to count fruit and that was hard.  I was hungry a lot, and expect to be again this time.  I think I'll make healthier choices with the new emphasis on fats and sugars, which is good since my goals are to build muscle around my joints and avoid Type 2 diabetes, both of which my family has problems with.  I think it will be harder for me to hit McD's, Krispy Kreme, or the Mexican restaurant when I want to splurge.   That will make me grouchy but I need to kick those habits for my long time health.   

The app is going to take some getting used to.  And I am concerned about eating the calories to avoid "starvation mode."  I'll be watching my FitBit to calculate those numbers.

Good luck with the new program everyone!  Glad to be here!

So here I am: 176(max hi)/146(now)/131(goal)/128(2003 low)


----------



## bumbershoot

(apologizing in advance for the superwhiny novel)



Well, I'm not truly following SPs at all.

I don't wear an activity monitor; I feel that the base points should hit a normal metabolic level of living life, and have zero interest in counting steps.  I use APs for *exercise*, and *for me* that is NOT walking, that is NOT doing 30 seconds of leg lifts several times a day.  (that last bit? was my unhealthy, unreasonable, borderline eating-disorder days in college...yeah, 5 minutes of leg lifts will make it all OK, it's totally a workout!)  For me, I need a strong, sweaty workout, and I want to get points for it and eat points for it so that I don't faint.

I ate more than my assigned points on PP.  I could change my PP.

But on this "most personalized plan ever" I cannot change my points, I apparently will not be able to avoid counting steps so I can start earning APs, I cannot *change* anything in it.

What I CAN do is go 100 points into the red in a week and lose.  And get smaller.  And feel good.  Except for mentally, because I feel horrible about this plan.

I am so angry at this new plan, I am so sad that "my" plan is gone.  I am flying blind without PP.

This weekend started my cycle and we dined out the whole time because we were away for my son's dance convention.  I have followed no true plan (other than what I learned with PointsPlus as well as portions being watched and listening to my stomach) for the 1.5 weeks before that, and before that as well.

I lost 1.4 today.

It's hilarious.

Though a good ad for what PP taught me, I suppose.  SP sure isn't teaching me anything.


Oh I seriously dislike being so negative about it!  DH thinks this program is great.  He walks for most of his activity, he wears a fitbit, he doesn't mind racking up FPs for no reason at all (he doesn't eat them).  He's a big guy and gets near the max daily points.  When I was running a ton and eating 29+ dailies and all weeklies and all activity points (with pointsplus), some days I actually ate near the number of points HE got with his dailies!  And those were my losing days.    Our bodies are different.  I need a different plan than he does.  It's unfortunate that WW cannot run two plans at once.

I thought PP was perfect.  Some people thought it was too many points.  They could lower their points.  With SPs, it's too low for me.  And I cannot raise it.  It's sad.  If they put some of the old flexibility into it, that would keep me.


My receptionist is awesome and sees my sadness and struggle, and seems to understand that my sadness is because the new program is simply unsustainable for me (and I think a growing number of people out there who are past the honeymoon stage).  It's great for those with heart disease and diabetes, that is for sure.  I recognize that, and she gets that I get that.  She's trying to keep me there.  She knows that several months back, after being charged a 3rd time because I forgot to click the final button while putting in my etools code, I entered ALL of my Lifetime vouchers.  I have free etools until...August of this year.  I cannot abide to quit something when I have free *anything* involved.  But I also cannot stand to go to these meetings when I'm not following the program.

(I'm also having issues with nearly everyone at my meeting; I kind of hate them, LOL. One dude who has the same points as DH but doesn't have a woman in his life who is struggling with 1/3 of his points doesn't seem to get that he has a LOT more points than the women in the room do, and revels in how easy the program is...well he had his first gain last week and had a tantrum about it, apparently. and he's just one person there. so now I have to find a new meeting, and they won't know my history and how much I loved PP, and they'll just see the sulky me.  SAD)


----------



## BlueFairy

I hear you loud and clear.  And it's possible you needed to vent and don't want feedback.  But did you know that you can customize how you enter FPs?  On the webpage Click My Activity, then click Track Activity.  You log minutes and intensity.  

You can do this method instead of wearing a tracker.  That way you get points only for "real" exercise.  

Now, I guess there is the problem that it might be "too many" FPs and not correlate to what SPs you think you should be able to eat in exchange.

On Settings you can also choose No Swapping, Swap Weeklies first or Swap FPs first.  

Perhaps you've tried all this.  Just thought some input might be helpful.  Good luck with your process in whatever you decide to do.  I hear there are apps out there that work the old plan.


----------



## keahgirl8

bumbershoot said:


> (apologizing in advance for the superwhiny novel)
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not truly following SPs at all.
> 
> I don't wear an activity monitor; I feel that the base points should hit a normal metabolic level of living life, and have zero interest in counting steps.  I use APs for *exercise*, and *for me* that is NOT walking, that is NOT doing 30 seconds of leg lifts several times a day.  (that last bit? was my unhealthy, unreasonable, borderline eating-disorder days in college...yeah, 5 minutes of leg lifts will make it all OK, it's totally a workout!)  For me, I need a strong, sweaty workout, and I want to get points for it and eat points for it so that I don't faint.
> 
> I ate more than my assigned points on PP.  I could change my PP.
> 
> But on this "most personalized plan ever" I cannot change my points, I apparently will not be able to avoid counting steps so I can start earning APs, I cannot *change* anything in it.
> 
> What I CAN do is go 100 points into the red in a week and lose.  And get smaller.  And feel good.  Except for mentally, because I feel horrible about this plan.
> 
> I am so angry at this new plan, I am so sad that "my" plan is gone.  I am flying blind without PP.
> 
> This weekend started my cycle and we dined out the whole time because we were away for my son's dance convention.  I have followed no true plan (other than what I learned with PointsPlus as well as portions being watched and listening to my stomach) for the 1.5 weeks before that, and before that as well.
> 
> I lost 1.4 today.
> 
> It's hilarious.
> 
> Though a good ad for what PP taught me, I suppose.  SP sure isn't teaching me anything.
> 
> 
> Oh I seriously dislike being so negative about it!  DH thinks this program is great.  He walks for most of his activity, he wears a fitbit, he doesn't mind racking up FPs for no reason at all (he doesn't eat them).  He's a big guy and gets near the max daily points.  When I was running a ton and eating 29+ dailies and all weeklies and all activity points (with pointsplus), some days I actually ate near the number of points HE got with his dailies!  And those were my losing days.    Our bodies are different.  I need a different plan than he does.  It's unfortunate that WW cannot run two plans at once.
> 
> I thought PP was perfect.  Some people thought it was too many points.  They could lower their points.  With SPs, it's too low for me.  And I cannot raise it.  It's sad.  If they put some of the old flexibility into it, that would keep me.
> 
> 
> My receptionist is awesome and sees my sadness and struggle, and seems to understand that my sadness is because the new program is simply unsustainable for me (and I think a growing number of people out there who are past the honeymoon stage).  It's great for those with heart disease and diabetes, that is for sure.  I recognize that, and she gets that I get that.  She's trying to keep me there.  She knows that several months back, after being charged a 3rd time because I forgot to click the final button while putting in my etools code, I entered ALL of my Lifetime vouchers.  I have free etools until...August of this year.  I cannot abide to quit something when I have free *anything* involved.  But I also cannot stand to go to these meetings when I'm not following the program.
> 
> (I'm also having issues with nearly everyone at my meeting; I kind of hate them, LOL. One dude who has the same points as DH but doesn't have a woman in his life who is struggling with 1/3 of his points doesn't seem to get that he has a LOT more points than the women in the room do, and revels in how easy the program is...well he had his first gain last week and had a tantrum about it, apparently. and he's just one person there. so now I have to find a new meeting, and they won't know my history and how much I loved PP, and they'll just see the sulky me.  SAD)



Agreed.  I'm planning on canceling my membership soon.  The old plan wasn't broken.  I wish they didn't feel like they needed to fix it.  I am still doing WW, but have found an app with the old points system.


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

Hi  I've just rejoined WW and I'm  doing the online version so no meetings for me right now.  I do have a question that I hope someone can help me with.  I was reading above posts about tracking activity points.  I walk my 10,000 steps a day and just add 30 minutes of exercise in the activities under walking. Is that correct or is there another place for that? Thanks so much. I'm just hoping that this subject may have come up with someone who goes to the meetings.


----------



## Ariel484

keahgirl8 said:


> Agreed.  I'm planning on canceling my membership soon.  The old plan wasn't broken.  I wish they didn't feel like they needed to fix it.  I am still doing WW, but have found an app with the old points system.


Which app are you using? I've found a couple that look good...


----------



## keahgirl8

Ariel484 said:


> Which app are you using? I've found a couple that look good...



ProTracker


----------



## Ariel484

keahgirl8 said:


> ProTracker


Thanks!


----------



## lustergirl

I like the new program but my last couple of meetings have been so BORING. Ugh and I think there is way too much emphasis on Oprah. The new program is making  me stay away from sugars and I guess that is a good thing. I do as well get frustrated because for 45 dollars a month it seems like I should be seeing better results. I know it is on me to lose that weight but to spend that type of money I want more.


----------



## keahgirl8

I feel like maybe we should start a thread for people who don't like the new system. lol


----------



## BadgerGirl84

I joined the online program today. I had joined WW in college and lost about 40 lbs and kept it off for several years. 10 years and 2 kids later, I need to loose 40-50 lbs. My dad was diagnosed with cancer this week and it just hit me that I can't waste another day eating unhealthily.

I started tracking today.

Headed to Costco with the kids today to stock up on more produce and healthy meats.


----------



## keahgirl8

BadgerGirl84 said:


> I joined the online program today. I had joined WW in college and lost about 40 lbs and kept it off for several years. 10 years and 2 kids later, I need to loose 40-50 lbs. My dad was diagnosed with cancer this week and it just hit me that I can't waste another day eating unhealthily.
> 
> I started tracking today.
> 
> Headed to Costco with the kids today to stock up on more produce and healthy meats.



Good for you!  That's how it starts!

I hope no one minds that I'm still here, even though I'm not doing Smart Points.  I'm still doing Points Plus though.


----------



## webcreatrix

I wish we had more participation on this thread. I lost all my weight on the old plan and recently decided to give it ago again, even though I'm finding it harder than it used to be. I think I succeeded last time because I combined WW with a regular exercise program and I had support an accountability with an online group. I'd love it if more folks using WW would participate here!


----------



## keahgirl8

I need to get back into participating more.  I went to WDW and then got sick almost immediately when I got back, so I haven't been on track.  Hopefully in the next few days, I will be able to start tracking and working out again.


----------



## BadgerGirl84

Thanks for the welcome. I like the "idea" of smartpoints--I do think eating lean protein and lots of produce is the key to a healthy diet. I'll just have to see how it goes actually doing it! I have 36 points. It seemed low for me indicating I was still nursing part-time.


----------



## verleniahall

I am doing WW online - I used to do the meetings, but I am with the person who stated it already - I should be getting more for my money than someone talking at me for 30 minutes. PLUS we had to drive an hour round trip each week for my meetings.

I have found that with a few accountability groups that I am in, I have lost 20.8 lbs since Feb 22. I am really happy with this. I am walking alot and training for the Jingle Jungle 5K next November.


----------



## webcreatrix

verleniahall said:


> I am doing WW online - I used to do the meetings, but I am with the person who stated it already - I should be getting more for my money than someone talking at me for 30 minutes. PLUS we had to drive an hour round trip each week for my meetings.
> 
> I have found that with a few accountability groups that I am in, I have lost 20.8 lbs since Feb 22. I am really happy with this. I am walking alot and training for the Jingle Jungle 5K next November.



That's amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## BlueFairy

webcreatrix said:


> I wish we had more participation on this thread. I lost all my weight on the old plan and recently decided to give it ago again, even though I'm finding it harder than it used to be. I think I succeeded last time because I combined WW with a regular exercise program and I had support an accountability with an online group. I'd love it if more folks using WW would participate here!



Me too!  I have found that the WW Connect feature on the app is not my cup of tea, but good for inspiration in a pinch. The WW forums are no longer very accessible or active.  My first go-round was in 2002 and it was easier to find online support then.  

There is a "losing weight on the way to Mickey" thread that is a bit more active than this right now.  Not WW specific, but lots of encouragement.  

Update:  My new stats are 146/136.5/130.  I have been on the new plan since January.  Got down to 136 last Friday.  Saturday to Wed I was in WDW and did not track anything or watch my choices.  Today I'm at 136.5.  I'll take it!  Now to just keep my motivation for those last 5.  The kicker for me was that walking around WDW was still really tough.  10000 - 16000 steps every day.  I didn't get winded, but my back is just not strong enough for 12 hours on concrete.  I have got to refine my exercise program and get some strength in my core.

Slow and steady  . . .


----------



## webcreatrix

BlueFairy said:


> Me too!  I have found that the WW Connect feature on the app is not my cup of tea, but good for inspiration in a pinch. The WW forums are no longer very accessible or active.  My first go-round was in 2002 and it was easier to find online support then.
> 
> There is a "losing weight on the way to Mickey" thread that is a bit more active than this right now.  Not WW specific, but lots of encouragement.
> 
> Update:  My new stats are 146/136.5/130.  I have been on the new plan since January.  Got down to 136 last Friday.  Saturday to Wed I was in WDW and did not track anything or watch my choices.  Today I'm at 136.5.  I'll take it!  Now to just keep my motivation for those last 5.  The kicker for me was that walking around WDW was still really tough.  10000 - 16000 steps every day.  I didn't get winded, but my back is just not strong enough for 12 hours on concrete.  I have got to refine my exercise program and get some strength in my core.
> 
> Slow and steady  . . .



You are doing great! Very inspiring. I think I said earlier I had lost 70lbs on the program before. I got down to 136 and then did not follow through with the maintenance plan. Be sure you do! Then I injured myself, couldn't workout, got depressed and slipped and slide and years later I am back up 90, but I know I can do this and do it for the last time!


----------



## robinb

I just came back from my meeting and I got my first 5-lb star in quite a while!  I was in Orlando/Tampa last weekend so I was pretty surprised that I lost weight at all.  

Has anyone tried the Hot5 app?  OMG, I picked an "easy" one and they had me doing a minute worth of burpees right off the bat.  I have crappy knees, so those were right out.  You would think that since WW purchased the app they would arrange for some easier cardio for the majority of the people in the program.


----------



## BlueFairy

webcreatrix said:


> You are doing great! Very inspiring. I think I said earlier I had lost 70lbs on the program before. I got down to 136 and then did not follow through with the maintenance plan. Be sure you do! Then I injured myself, couldn't workout, got depressed and slipped and slide and years later I am back up 90, but I know I can do this and do it for the last time!



You can! Especially since you know what works for you!!

I lost 46 the first time around in 2003. Got down to 128. I don't remember ever getting to maintenance. I was just at a prolonged plateau and decided it was time to stop. I didn't get back above 135 until probably 11 years later.  Have to get to maintenance this time and keep it off. My body is older and can't carry the extra weight.  I also refuse to become diabetic like my parents.


----------



## lustergirl

verleniahall said:


> I am doing WW online - I used to do the meetings, but I am with the person who stated it already - I should be getting more for my money than someone talking at me for 30 minutes. PLUS we had to drive an hour round trip each week for my meetings.
> 
> I have found that with a few accountability groups that I am in, I have lost 20.8 lbs since Feb 22. I am really happy with this. I am walking alot and training for the Jingle Jungle 5K next November.



Congrats on the weight loss, that is awesome.


----------



## lovedisney123

I am still following the old program, but I love Weight Watchers and it works for me.  Today was not good with Easter, but I want to get back on tomorrow.  I am glad to see some activity on this thread.  Love to chat with fellow Weight Watchers!


----------



## keahgirl8

lovedisney123 said:


> I am still following the old program, but I love Weight Watchers and it works for me.  Today was not good with Easter, but I want to get back on tomorrow.  I am glad to see some activity on this thread.  Love to chat with fellow Weight Watchers!



I'm on the old program too.  I have been sick for a couple of weeks, so I have gotten off track. Tomorrow starts a new week though!


----------



## lovedisney123

keahgirl8 said:


> I'm on the old program too.  I have been sick for a couple of weeks, so I have gotten off track. Tomorrow starts a new week though!



Yes!  It starts tomorrow!  My weigh in is Wednesday night, so it may not be a good week, but the next week will be good   We can do this!


----------



## keahgirl8

lovedisney123 said:


> Yes!  It starts tomorrow!  My weigh in is Wednesday night, so it may not be a good week, but the next week will be good   We can do this!



So far, so good!  Day 1 and back to tracking!


----------



## lovedisney123

keahgirl8 said:


> So far, so good!  Day 1 and back to tracking!



Good job!  Tracking makes all the difference!  Stay with it!


----------



## Lulubelle17

I'm back on WW, started almost a month ago and I lost about 5 lbs so far. I hate the gym and love Nutella. It certainly doesn't help! But with this new plan, I am starving. I am constantly hungry (and angry!) and I've had enough bananas at this point. The new plan took some adjusting, everything seems to have a million points now, I feel like I can't eat anything, even my Smart Ones dinners are really high! I am disappointed. I will keep going until I reach my goal (it's only 10 lbs, but my metabolism seems to have died...) and then we'll see. I wish I could still use the old points. I'm hungry!


----------



## keahgirl8

Lulubelle17 said:


> I'm back on WW, started almost a month ago and I lost about 5 lbs so far. I hate the gym and love Nutella. It certainly doesn't help! But with this new plan, I am starving. I am constantly hungry (and angry!) and I've had enough bananas at this point. The new plan took some adjusting, everything seems to have a million points now, I feel like I can't eat anything, even my Smart Ones dinners are really high! I am disappointed. I will keep going until I reach my goal (it's only 10 lbs, but my metabolism seems to have died...) and then we'll see. I wish I could still use the old points. I'm hungry!



I wish I could help you there.  I abandoned ship after a week or so on the new plan.  I'm still on the old one.  If it's not working for you, I'd suggest going back to the old plan or trying something else.  You should be doing something you can keep up.  You shouldn't be starving.


----------



## lovedisney123

Lulubelle17 said:


> I'm back on WW, started almost a month ago and I lost about 5 lbs so far. I hate the gym and love Nutella. It certainly doesn't help! But with this new plan, I am starving. I am constantly hungry (and angry!) and I've had enough bananas at this point. The new plan took some adjusting, everything seems to have a million points now, I feel like I can't eat anything, even my Smart Ones dinners are really high! I am disappointed. I will keep going until I reach my goal (it's only 10 lbs, but my metabolism seems to have died...) and then we'll see. I wish I could still use the old points. I'm hungry!



There is a group of us at my local meeting who are sticking with the old plan.  It was working, and I liked the way the points worked better with it.  I downloaded the "ultimate value diary" app which is still using the old points and I love it!  I use it to track since you can't get trackers for the old program at the meetings now.  So do what works best for you.  As long as the app is working, I am using it and following the old program.


----------



## keahgirl8

lovedisney123 said:


> There is a group of us at my local meeting who are sticking with the old plan.  It was working, and I liked the way the points worked better with it.  I downloaded the "ultimate value diary" app which is still using the old points and I love it!  I use it to track since you can't get trackers for the old program at the meetings now.  So do what works best for you.  As long as the app is working, I am using it and following the old program.



I use ProTracker Plus.


----------



## lovedisney123

Weighed in tonight.  Was down a little, so I am pleased because Easter weekend was not on program at all.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Check out a blog called skinnyjeansandtheinbetweens. Shows a days eating in smart points with several menus. Really useful for me at least


----------



## disneychick0412

Hi everyone!  I had lost 55 pounds on Points Plus. Then I went to Disney for a week, the following week was Thanksgiving, and then I seemed to just eat the entire way to Christmas (and a little after that too!). I gained back 17 pounds, and have gotten some of that back off. I gave Smart Points a shot, but really disliked it (and was not losing as well as I had been), so I got an app that will allow me to do Points Plus. I've been back to doing that for a week, and will have my weigh in tomorrow morning. Since I quit going to the meetings, I'm looking for online support. My meetings were on Thursday nights, and I'm really liking the fact that I can do my weigh in first thing Saturday morning! I came to this thread to see if there were others who hated SmartPoints, and it looks like I'm not alone! I have a friend that lost over 100 pounds on PointsPlus, with probably still over 100 pounds to lose and she quit our meetings as well for the same reason.
My starting weight was 341, so I have a long way to go.


----------



## keahgirl8

disneychick0412 said:


> Hi everyone!  I had lost 55 pounds on Points Plus. Then I went to Disney for a week, the following week was Thanksgiving, and then I seemed to just eat the entire way to Christmas (and a little after that too!). I gained back 17 pounds, and have gotten some of that back off. I gave Smart Points a shot, but really disliked it (and was not losing as well as I had been), so I got an app that will allow me to do Points Plus. I've been back to doing that for a week, and will have my weigh in tomorrow morning. Since I quit going to the meetings, I'm looking for online support. My meetings were on Thursday nights, and I'm really liking the fact that I can do my weigh in first thing Saturday morning! I came to this thread to see if there were others who hated SmartPoints, and it looks like I'm not alone! I have a friend that lost over 100 pounds on PointsPlus, with probably still over 100 pounds to lose and she quit our meetings as well for the same reason.
> My starting weight was 341, so I have a long way to go.



You're among friends here.  Don't worry about how far you have to go.  Take it one day at a time, one pound (or quarter of a pound, or half a pound) at a time.


----------



## lovedisney123

disneychick0412 said:


> Hi everyone!  I had lost 55 pounds on Points Plus. Then I went to Disney for a week, the following week was Thanksgiving, and then I seemed to just eat the entire way to Christmas (and a little after that too!). I gained back 17 pounds, and have gotten some of that back off.



Welcome!  And I did the same thing over the holidays, and then my one week of spring break to Disney.  So we just go forward and keep going.  It is OK to slip and get back on track.  But we can do this!  Just keep tracking


----------



## Lulubelle17

Ok, am I the only one who has issues with the website and app? I can't track anything! the website keeps saying :Just a sec..." and then it tells me that the item's details cannot be fetched at this time. The app says that "There was an error getting the information from the server". I am really losing my patience since this has been happening on and off for days. I tried chatting with their service but I got disconnected the first time and left hanging the second time. Very frustrating.


----------



## lovedisney123

I don't use their app.  I use this app:  http://www.ultimatevaluediary.com/  but it only has the old program (which for me is fine because I do not like the new program).


----------



## disneychick0412

Thanks for the warm welcome! 
Today was my first weigh in back on points plus....I lost 6.2 pounds!!! 51 pounds gone total!!  I couldn't believe it!! I'm so happy to be back to doing the plan I prefer, and picking the day I want to weigh!!

The app I'm using is Itrackbites. I really like it.


----------



## disneychick0412

I think my last post killed this thread!
I've been at Disney all week so there is no telling how much I've gained! But I'm ready to get back on track counting my Points Plus!


----------



## keahgirl8

disneychick0412 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> Today was my first weigh in back on points plus....I lost 6.2 pounds!!! 51 pounds gone total!!  I couldn't believe it!! I'm so happy to be back to doing the plan I prefer, and picking the day I want to weigh!!
> 
> The app I'm using is Itrackbites. I really like it.





disneychick0412 said:


> I think my last post killed this thread!
> I've been at Disney all week so there is no telling how much I've gained! But I'm ready to get back on track counting my Points Plus!



Sorry about that!  Congrats!  I was going between that app and ProTracker.  Good to know you like it!

I just went to a food truck festival, so we'll see how my weigh-in is. lol


----------



## BlueFairy

Notes on my weekend. 

I was at 135 on Friday after at least 3 weeks of not tracking.  

I think hibachi is great for WW, but oh my they serve a LOT of food!

Spent the weekend at a hunting property with family.  Hiking boosted up my step count.  Then this afternoon we tootled around in a golf cart.  The Fitbit counted that as steps too.  I guess since it's a slow pace.  Oh well.


----------



## whatname

Hello.  New to this thread but found a lot of great info!  I was thinking of doing WW.  I have used it off and on for years with PP.  I don't know that I would like the SP system from the description.  Can anyone recommended an app that uses the old PP system that I can use on my Samsung android?  I looked at ProTracker, which looks great, but it says it is only for iproducts.  Thanks!!!


----------



## LuckyBelle81

Just found this thread. I've done WW several times since I was in college but I just started back last week. First WI was today and I'm down 5lbs! I know its mostly water, etc, but its encouraging nonetheless. I seem to be doing better on the Smart Points than I have on other plans. Maybe its just where I am in my life now or maybe its the way the new points make you evaluate what you eat (I really like that they are focusing on cutting sugar and increasing protein). I didn't even touch my weekly points until dinner last night and my week started over today. That has def not been the case with past programs. 

Anyway, just wanted to say "hi" and I'm glad I found the thread!


----------



## keahgirl8

whatname said:


> Hello.  New to this thread but found a lot of great info!  I was thinking of doing WW.  I have used it off and on for years with PP.  I don't know that I would like the SP system from the description.  Can anyone recommended an app that uses the old PP system that I can use on my Samsung android?  I looked at ProTracker, which looks great, but it says it is only for iproducts.  Thanks!!!



I use Protracker.  I have also heard that iTrackBites is good, but I don't know if either of them are on Android.


----------



## whatname

Thanks.  I'm going to give iTrackBites a try.  It can work on iproducts or android.


----------



## verleniahall

OK - So how do you ladies (Guys turn away now) deal with "monthly munchies" where Aunt Flow just makes you cram EVERYTHING in your mouth - or days of the complete opposite - where food just makes you want to hurl in general?

Yesterday she made an apparence and I ate two (smaller sized) bags of chips. I chalked it up to a bad day and moving on, but I don't want ot do that EVERY MONTH! Some hlep would be great


----------



## LuckyBelle81

verleniahall said:


> OK - So how do you ladies (Guys turn away now) deal with "monthly munchies" where Aunt Flow just makes you cram EVERYTHING in your mouth - or days of the complete opposite - where food just makes you want to hurl in general?
> 
> Yesterday she made an apparence and I ate two (smaller sized) bags of chips. I chalked it up to a bad day and moving on, but I don't want ot do that EVERY MONTH! Some hlep would be great



That is definitely hard. I think one of the keys is to not have junk at your house and to try to stay away from it when you're out. I have noticed that I really don't have "cravings" anymore and I think its bc junk makes you crave junk so if you take it out of your diet you automatically reduce the occurence. One of the things that I really like about the new Smart Points system is the way the points have been calculated to emphasize protein and reduce carbs, sugar, etc. The first time I did WW (like 15 year ago) it was just the basic points system where something healthy would have the same value as junk bc they were just taking the numbers of the nutritional info into account. Now that they are looking more at how you're body metabolizes sugar vs protein I think the program is much easier for me to follow. All that being said, there are times that I want to eat just for the sake of eating, which I think falls into the category of "munchies". I try to have some stuff on hand that will fulfill that need. We always have Cheez-its at the house bc I have little kids that like them. The serving size is 29 crackers for 4 points. So I count out my 29 and that's enough for me to mindlessly eat (I eat slowly) and by the time I'm done the munching urge is gone. I think the key is planning. Have some snacks in mind that will fill whatever it is that you want and be careful with your portions. Also, remember that you DO have your weekly points. I really try not to use mine so that there is a safety net in case I DO end up munching more than I plan or I have to go out to eat or to someone's house where I'll have to estimate the points values.


----------



## Callie

OK, can someone please explain the difference between the two types of points on weight watchers? Right now I'm going the one thru their app. I've lost about 9 pounds so far my first month. Weight goes up on the weekends, so I weigh in on Thursday.

I have the hardest time wanting my bread still .Its awful.


----------



## keahgirl8

Callie said:


> OK, can someone please explain the difference between the two types of points on weight watchers? Right now I'm going the one thru their app. I've lost about 9 pounds so far my first month. Weight goes up on the weekends, so I weigh in on Thursday.
> 
> I have the hardest time wanting my bread still .Its awful.



It's just calculated differently.  Things are more points than they used to be.  If it's working for you, you don't really need to change.  A lot of us were doing the old method and prefer it because it worked for us.


----------



## ali2083

Hello! I was wondering (hoping) if any of you would be willing to share why WW works for you? I'm considering joining online only - meetings aren't an option as all the ones around me are weekdays between 8:00 and 5:00. Over the past 4 years I've gone from 200+ down to 140, back up to 170 and down again to the mid 150's. Most of that has been through healthy eating and exercise. I've been in a slump since January with food tracking as I find myself getting obsessed with making my calories and carb/protein/fat perfect. When I can't do that I get frustrated and also tend to eat the same meals.

Could WW be the answer to this?

Thanks!


----------



## LuckyBelle81

ali2083 said:


> Hello! I was wondering (hoping) if any of you would be willing to share why WW works for you? I'm considering joining online only - meetings aren't an option as all the ones around me are weekdays between 8:00 and 5:00. Over the past 4 years I've gone from 200+ down to 140, back up to 170 and down again to the mid 150's. Most of that has been through healthy eating and exercise. I've been in a slump since January with food tracking as I find myself getting obsessed with making my calories and carb/protein/fat perfect. When I can't do that I get frustrated and also tend to eat the same meals.
> 
> Could WW be the answer to this?
> 
> Thanks!



I think WW could definitely be a good option for you. Especially since it sounds like you're on the right track anyway and just need some help. WW might give you some structure to work within since they've already figured out the nutritional balance of the food. I've done WW several times under several different point systems and I've always really liked it. I haven't always been super successful but that has to do with my choices and not the plan. The plan works when you work it. I've done the online only version and the meetings and I think either can work really well. If you know getting to meetings is going to be a problem then online will still be great for you. That's what I'm doing right now bc theirs only 2 meetings that are close to me and they happen on days/times that are often filled with other obligations.

I think this newest system is my favorite bc of how the points are calculated (favoring protein over sugar/carbs) and the level of online support that is available. I would definitely look into it some more and see what you think. I don't know if they are running a promo right now but the last time I signed up I got 3 months for $50 (it's $20/mo after that) and I felt that was reasonable since I know it will work as long as I do my part. It sounds like you've have been able to achieve a lot on your own and WW may just be what you need to even things out so you can stay on track.


----------



## PrncessA

Hi everyone, I am joining in. I just joined WW online, I am just way too busy to get to meetings right now, but I needed something to motivate me. I weighed myself Monday and I was almost 20 heaver than what I thought I was. Talk about depressing, but I am using it as motivation to move forward with gusto. I buckled down, got a FitBit and a WW membership and went grocery shopping.


----------



## MommaOfTwoMice

Hi all!  I'm joining here too!  I joined WW at the end of April.  So far I've lost 6.6 pounds.  Slow and steady for me!  I did WW after my last child and was able to loose about 35 pounds.  I stopped following plan and gained it all back and then some. I'm really trying to stick to the plan and make it work for me.  I had a health scare just a few weeks before my 40th birthday and that really motivated me to get back on track with healthy living.

I am also a WDW fan!  I love the DIS and used these boards to plan my last 3 trips to WDW.  Hoping to book another trip next year, but we have plans to hopefully buy a new house next spring, so I'm not sure if another trip is in the cards.  We will see.


----------



## ali2083

I signed up about a week ago - online only. I've been successful so far and I'm understanding the points. However - can someone explain the weekly points allowance in addition to daily? Are they there just in case you need them? Is the goal to not use them at all, use every one, or sparingly as needed?


----------



## keahgirl8

ali2083 said:


> I signed up about a week ago - online only. I've been successful so far and I'm understanding the points. However - can someone explain the weekly points allowance in addition to daily? Are they there just in case you need them? Is the goal to not use them at all, use every one, or sparingly as needed?



Everyone has to kind of figure that out themselves, to see what works best.  Some people use every point they've got coming to them.  Others use none, and some save it for a special occasion.  You can lose weight any of those ways.  You just have to play with it.


----------



## DawnM

I am giving this another try, although I am not joining.  I don't have time to attend the meetings, and have done it in the past.

I did buy the itrackbites app and am going with the older plan which is the same as Points Plus.  I like tracking the fiber.

Is there a place to share recipes on here?


----------



## lpizzuro123

Hi all, I just rejoined WW after a few years absence.  Not sure if I am going to like the Smart Points but I am willing to give it a shot.  I am just doing online and so far really like the tracker and doing everything on my phone.  My favorite thing is being able to just scan the bar code and have all the info put in your tracker.  Looking forward to hearing from others on how they like the newest plan and some good recommendations for food.


----------



## verleniahall

I was worried abotu the new points, but have been doing great - 

emilybites.com is a a ww site for recipes - i LOVE the balsamic beef recipe


----------



## keahgirl8

verleniahall said:


> I was worried abotu the new points, but have been doing great -
> 
> emilybites.com is a a ww site for recipes - i LOVE the balsamic beef recipe



I'm glad it's working for you!  I know that it is working for some people.  I'll have to check out that site!  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## disneylovinmom3

I signed up for online but I don't really know where to start....I dont' know if I'm not looking in the right place or what but I thought there would be help with the cooking, preparing food with and without a family part of the program. I can't seem to quite figure out where to start. I want to make things that are healthy but I know there is more than just boiled chicken and steamed veggies. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## LuckyBelle81

disneylovinmom3 said:


> I signed up for online but I don't really know where to start....I dont' know if I'm not looking in the right place or what but I thought there would be help with the cooking, preparing food with and without a family part of the program. I can't seem to quite figure out where to start. I want to make things that are healthy but I know there is more than just boiled chicken and steamed veggies. Can someone point me in the right direction?


I completely understand where you're coming from. Its a little overwhelming. I just started back today for like the 1,000th time (the program is great and it works, but you have to work it, which is where I tend to have problems ) and I kind of feel the same way even tho I've done it a million times before. They keep changing the plan and that's where I have problems but I'm sure if you're brand new its just as bad. There is some info on the "Living" tab on the website. Are you going to meetings? I've done mtgs before but I'm just doing online now. I've found a lot of helpful things on Pinterest, you just have to be sure you're looking at things for the particular program you're following (Smart Points, Points Plus, etc - Smart Points is the current iteration). There are recipes on the website and a lot online too. Did you get a welcome kit with a book or anything?


----------



## Psychodisney

You can also try websites like www.skinnytaste.com for recipes.  She even includes SP values.  I'd say just start tracking and get a handle on what the points values are for what you eat and what serving sizes you are eating.


----------



## verleniahall

drizzler me skinny, emily bites, and skinnytaste are all good for recipes


----------

